# Show Us Your MICHAEL KORS Bags!



## iluvmybags

Michael Kors doesn't seem to get enough love on the forum, so let's do something to change that!  You might be too shy to start your own thread, but can you show us your Michael Kors bag(s)?  It might be a MK Collection bag or maybe a Michael by MK bag - whatever you've got (or whatever you HAD but no longer have), show it to us!  Let's see some MK LOVE!!


----------



## sandc

I own this one. . for now. It might have to go back. I am not sure if it is love.








This one is on it's way to me now.


----------



## kateincali

This is my last MK bag. I searched forever for it and it's stunning, but I can't get over the feel of the patent leather. I have a feeling I'm stuck with it, though.

Black patent ID chain (collection version) 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I wish I hadn't gone rid of the large Astor




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Skorpios Leather Shopper, but in black, for all of a day or two





I don't remember the names, but I had a deep red satchel and a royal purple bag that was similar to the Hamilton, only a bit smaller and it had a different sort of lock. When I actually think about it, I've gone through quite a few bags.


----------



## kateincali

sandc said:


> I own this one. . for now. It might have to go back. I am not sure if it is love.



The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## sandc

faith_ann said:


> The colour is gorgeous!


 
I like it, but I am having a hard time knowing what to wear with it. I wear a lot of blues/purples and greens.  The greens feel like it clashes.  The blues and purples make it seem a little matchy matchy or clashes, depends on the shade.

Maybe it is just me being nuerotic.


----------



## sandc

faith_ann said:


> This is my last MK bag. I searched forever for it and it's stunning, but I can't get over the feel of the patent leather. I have a feeling I'm stuck with it, though.
> 
> Black patent ID chain (collection version)


 
I like it. Patenet leather is fun sometimes. I like it on rainy days when you don't want to let your other purses out. I have two patent bags and they did take some getting used to.


----------



## kateincali

sandc said:


> I like it, but I am having a hard time knowing what to wear with it. I wear a lot of blues/purples and greens.  The greens feel like it clashes.  The blues and purples make it seem a little matchy matchy or clashes, depends on the shade.
> 
> Maybe it is just me being nuerotic.



Heh no not at all, I've occasionally bought clothes just to go with a bag so I can relate. Unless you wear a lot of black it can be hard.



sandc said:


> I like it. Patenet leather is fun sometimes. I  like it on rainy days when you don't want to let your other purses out. I  have two patent bags and they did take some getting used to.



It is awfully durable but the odd thing is, I was fine with it to start and suddenly it just felt...squeaky. I touch it and it's like really hard plastic or something, I don't know.


----------



## BagsRmyLife

I've been itching to get a large Astor for about 5 years now....


----------



## kateincali

BagsRmyLife said:


> I've been itching to get a large Astor for about 5 years now....



You should hit up TJ Maxx! I saw a few (black and silver) for $69.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

My FAVORITE bag is in my avatar!!!! It is the Lily python tote in sand embossed python and mocha leather trim.....LOVE this bag soooo much!!!! I just got the matching zip continental wallet to it!!!!!  I have to learn how to post pics on here....I also have a Jennings in Magenta.   I LOVE Michael Kors!!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I used to have this bag made of the softest leather in the perfect shade of chocolate - found it at TJMaxx!  Originally $1200+, bought it for $200!!  I didn't keep it long, but I loved that bag!!


----------



## nascar fan

My MK Collection bags:
Roslyn tote in marine, parchment, black, navy
Skorpios New Ring Tote in cognac


----------



## iluvmybags

Hummana, Hummana, Hummana Nas!!!
you KNOW how I feel about those Roslyn bags!!
Ah-MAZE-ing!!


----------



## nascar fan

iluvmybags said:


> Hummana, Hummana, Hummana Nas!!!
> you KNOW how I feel about those Roslyn bags!!
> Ah-MAZE-ing!!


They feel soooooooooo soft, like a pair of expensive gloves.  They're incredible!


----------



## iluvmybags

Rub it in why don't ya?!


----------



## bagstobuy

Here's mine









Uptown astor totes in luggage with silver hardware and black with gold hardware
my astor satchel which is used for the gym!


----------



## No Cute

I have a gorgeous Harrison Satchel...must find the picture.  It's black with gold hw.  It is so comfy to carry and easy to find stuff in.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I'm loving the eye candy here! 

faith: That last one looks like a Skorpios Tote. Your ID Chain Drawstring Satchel is gorgeous! 

nascar: Like the Roslyn much? My fave is the parchment one... 

bagstobuy: I love the Astor line. I've been carrying a Drawstring Satchel now for several months, and I'm hooked!


----------



## No Cute

My large black Harrison satchel with Guess boots is on this page in pairs: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/what-a-pair-pics-of-your-bags-shoes-383701-194.html (laptop down, so no pics to post but can link)


----------



## nascar fan

karmenzsofia said:


> I'm loving the eye candy here!
> 
> faith: That last one looks like a Skorpios Tote. Your ID Chain Drawstring Satchel is gorgeous!
> 
> nascar: *Like the Roslyn much*? My fave is the parchment one...
> 
> bagstobuy: I love the Astor line. I've been carrying a Drawstring Satchel now for several months, and I'm hooked!


I LOVE the Roslyn!  I am at a loss of words to describe it appropriately.  It is gorgeous and you feel like a million bucks carrying it.  I like to just look at the marine one, it's so pretty!


----------



## karmenzsofia

ITA. It's fabulous. The first time I saw it was at the MK store, and the Marine one immediately caught my eye. Then I saw the off-white one...I have a soft spot for that color. It looks great with the goldtone HW, yet for me it would be perfect with silvertone HW.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

OMG I am drooling all over my laptop!!!!!!  GREAT pics!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

I came very close to buying that Ivory Roslyn at NM a few weeks back.  The bag was marked down to more than 50% off and I was so tempted.  But I had just left the MJ store and had a brand new F10 MJ in my shopping bag -- if it had been any other color (esp the Teal!), I wouldn't have thought twice (I just have a thing about ivory/white bags -- I never buy or carry them)


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ I know exactly how you feel


----------



## bagstobuy

*karmenzsofia*- Your pics and bags are gorgeous. What is the name of the style? TIA


----------



## kateincali

iluvmybags said:


> I used to have this bag made of the softest leather in the perfect shade of chocolate - found it at TJMaxx!  Originally $1200+, bought it for $200!!  I didn't keep it long, but I loved that bag!!



Wow, I'm surprised it showed up at TJs, and for that price! I used to work there and the only high end MK bag we ever got in was the Skorpios shopper for $499....that someone stole within a week.


----------



## kateincali

The Rosyln tote in marine is stunning, you have a beautiful collection nascar fan. Everyone has pretty photos 



karmenzsofia said:


> faith: That last one looks like a Skorpios Tote. Your ID Chain Drawstring Satchel is gorgeous!



I think the tote has one handle and the shopper has two? But either way, thank you!


----------



## nascar fan

bagstobuy said:


> karmenzsofia - Your pics and bags are gorgeous. What is the name of the style? TIA


*Bagstobuy*, I think you are referring to mine.  Karmen made my pics bigger and was commenting about them.  Is that what you mean?  If so, those are the Roslyn Tote in marine and parchment.


----------



## TioNaDeE

I lOOve that Bag! I'm actually drooling over the camo bag!! I think I may need to purchase? Has anyone else seen it?


----------



## sandc

Wow, such gorgeous bags!  I am jealous of anyone that can find such good bags at TJ Maxx.  My local one gets a few MK bags, but nothing like that!


----------



## nascar fan

sandc said:


> Wow, such gorgeous bags! I am jealous of anyone that can find such good bags at TJ Maxx. My local one gets a few MK bags, but nothing like that!


I can't imagine TJ would have that one.  The marine was a Neiman's exclusive and the others came from the MK boutique.   They are $995.00.

Edit:  I think iluv saw one at the boutique on sale not long ago, down to $475


----------



## bagstobuy

nascar fan said:


> *Bagstobuy*, I think you are referring to mine. Karmen made my pics bigger and was commenting about them. Is that what you mean? If so, those are the Roslyn Tote in marine and parchment.


 
Thank you....yes i was..I like it very much....oh oh...there goes trouble


----------



## nascar fan

TioNaDeE said:


> I lOOve that Bag! I'm actually drooling over the camo bag!! I think I may need to purchase? Has anyone else seen it?


I haven't seen it, but I heard it's really cute and feels very good!


----------



## bagstobuy

I saw a MK bag on a thread a few days..week or so ago and i wish i could remember the name.
I think it was an older style, But i LOVED it..there was one in a light blush pink..i wish i could remember the name.
there was an ad of a very slim red haired model posing with it..any ideas anyone?
Soft unstructured leather.

OK..its called a desert bag..does anyone have it?


----------



## sandc

nascar fan said:


> I can't imagine TJ would have that one. The marine was a Neiman's exclusive and the others came from the MK boutique. They are $995.00.
> 
> Edit: I think iluv saw one at the boutique on sale not long ago, down to $475


 

Oops, I wasn't talking about the marine one.  I was just saying in general, the MK bags my TJ's gets are not that great.   Doesnt' stop me from looking though.  Maybe one day. .


----------



## karmenzsofia

bagstobuy said:


> I saw a MK bag on a thread a few days..week or so ago and i wish i could remember the name.
> I think it was an older style, But i LOVED it..there was one in a light blush pink..i wish i could remember the name.
> there was an ad of a very slim red haired model posing with it..any ideas anyone?
> Soft unstructured leather.
> 
> OK..its called a desert bag..does anyone have it?



That's the Desert Satchel. MK no longer makes/sells it. They show up on eBay, Bonanzle and other websites, but there are fakes out there--so buyer beware.



sandc said:


> Oops, I wasn't talking about the marine one.  I was just saying in general, the MK bags my TJ's gets are not that great.   Doesnt' stop me from looking though.  Maybe one day. .



I've never purchased an MK bag at TJ's, but I've heard of some people who have. I think iluv posted that she got an ID Chain satchel there. The only MK bags I've seen there are monogram bags (hate those!) from very old collections.


----------



## bellabags23

Heres mine this one is the same style Susan wore on Desperate Housewives. They make a newer version now but not this exact style. Micheal Kors Newbury Patent,












sorry I do not know how to make smaller


----------



## karmenzsofia

I love that woven leather! That's the Large Shoulder Bag. They also have a Newbury Hobo and a Drawstring Satchel I'd love to have.


----------



## nascar fan

skorpios new ring tote - blue


----------



## karmenzsofia

Do you happen to have a photo of the inside of that bag, nascar?


----------



## Mrs. Mac

OMG we REALLY need a subforum!!!!!!  I am loving looking at all this eye candy!!!!!!  Can someone teach me how to upload pics to here!!!!????  I would love to show you the bag in my avatar.....that pic does not do this bag justice at all!!!!!


----------



## sandc

MrsMac - you have to load your pic on photobucket. Then you just cop the url from PB, click on the insert image icon above (the yellow box with what looks like mountains) and paste it in there.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

sandc said:


> MrsMac - you have to load your pic on photobucket. Then you just cop the url from PB, click on the insert image icon above (the yellow box with what looks like mountains) and paste it in there.


 
thanks soooo much!!!!  I will test this out later!!! Cant wait to show everyone my pics!!!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

karmenzsofia said:


> Do you happen to have a photo of the inside of that bag, nascar?


I don't have the blue one anymore, but I have a brown one. 
3 interior sections and pockets on each side


----------



## nascar fan

Mrs. Mac said:


> OMG we REALLY need a subforum!!!!!! I am loving looking at all this eye candy!!!!!! Can someone teach me how to upload pics to here!!!!???? I would love to show you the bag in my avatar.....that pic does not do this bag justice at all!!!!!


I take the pics on my iphone and email them to myself.  then from email i save them to my computer.  then click on the paperclip here and browse to where i saved the pic and click on upload.


----------



## karmenzsofia

Thankz for the photos, nascar


----------



## Grace123

My current FAVORITE BAG!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ Gorgeous! What is the name of this one????


----------



## bellabags23

bagstobuy said:


> I saw a MK bag on a thread a few days..week or so ago and i wish i could remember the name.
> I think it was an older style, But i LOVED it..there was one in a light blush pink..i wish i could remember the name.
> there was an ad of a very slim red haired model posing with it..any ideas anyone?
> Soft unstructured leather.
> 
> OK..its called a desert bag..does anyone have it?


 

Are you talking about the Desert Satchel? I have it I have to take pictures of it.


----------



## Grace123

Mrs. Mac said:


> ^^ Gorgeous! What is the name of this one????


 

I THINK it's called the Chain ID Hobo. The leather is the best I've seen in eons. No other brand can touch it, IMO.


----------



## karmenzsofia

I think it's the Soft Calf Hobo kuz there's another one they call a Hobo. Not sure kuz MK's website hasn't been working for two days. Ugh. 

Check out this one:

http://www.geekpurses.com/michael-k...ayers-id-chain-hobo-shows-exotic-fall-fashion


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ I am glad you said their website hasnt been working b/c I was wondering why I cant get onto it!!!!  Going thru withdrawal.....have to get to the mall   LOLOLOL


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Grace123 said:


> I THINK it's called the Chain ID Hobo. The leather is the best I've seen in eons. No other brand can touch it, IMO.


 
It's just stunning.....I am going to be NEEDING this one!!!!


----------



## Grace123

karmenzsofia said:


> I think it's the Soft Calf Hobo kuz there's another one they call a Hobo. Not sure kuz MK's website hasn't been working for two days. Ugh.
> 
> Check out this one:
> 
> http://www.geekpurses.com/michael-k...ayers-id-chain-hobo-shows-exotic-fall-fashion


 

You could be right. All I had to go on was the tag and it doesn't have much info on it.

Truth is, out of all my high end bags, I would rate this one as a top quality, maybe the BEST quality bag and it retailed for probably 1000 less than some others that shall remain nameless.  MK ROCKS the house with quality and value, IMO.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Grace123 said:


> You could be right. All I had to go on was the tag and it doesn't have much info on it.
> 
> Truth is, out of all my high end bags, I would rate this one as a top quality, maybe the BEST quality bag and it retailed for probably 1000 less than some others that shall remain nameless.  *MK ROCKS the house* *with quality and value, IMO*.


 
ITA!~!~~  I am IN LOVE with the feel of his bags....went to Macy's last night and had to stop and FEEL every single one of them!!!!!


----------



## ~Glitzy*Glam~

nascar fan said:


> My MK Collection bags:
> Roslyn tote in marine, parchment, black, navy
> Skorpios New Ring Tote in cognac


 
Wow...I think I have found a new love for MK


----------



## nascar fan

~Glitzy*Glam~ said:


> Wow...I think I have found a new love for MK


I have too by just looking at the old pics!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I fell in love with MK when I walked past the MK section in Macy's.....I HAD TO stop and feel the bags!!! LOL  My DH thought I was crazy b/c I told him I was having heart palpitations looking and feeling them up!!!! LOLOL


----------



## goldbundles

i love your collection, *nascar*!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

me too!!!!!!!  LOVE it!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Thanks, you two.  I love Marc Jacobs and Michael Kors.  They are the only bags I will buy these days.  I don't think they are overpriced, like some brands.  Ahem (Chanel, etc).   They are so pretty.  And you don't see them coming and going.


----------



## karmenzsofia

^ ITA about the prices.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ Me too!!!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

marc jacobs..it's hard for me to find something MK that i really truly love though


----------



## dangerouscurves

I used to have three but I sold one of them. The smell of the first bag in the picture is sooo yummy! It has been a year and the smell is still there! The second bag doesn't really have a smell because it's nylon.


----------



## mollydolly

^^^pretty bags. I love MK


----------



## Mrs. Mac

linhhhuynh said:


> marc jacobs..it's hard for me to find something MK that i really truly love though


 
I'm the exact opposite....I REALLY wanted a Marc Jacobs and cant find something I really love....so I wound up buying his perfume....Marc Jacobs Lola.....mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sandc

Mrs. Mac said:


> I'm the exact opposite....I REALLY wanted a Marc Jacobs and cant find something I really love....so I wound up buying his perfume....Marc Jacobs Lola.....mmmmmmmmmmm



I had the same problem.  I really wanted to love MJ, but it just didn't work for me.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

sandc said:


> I had the same problem. I really wanted to love MJ, but it just didn't work for me.


 
I am in love with his perfume though!!!  You must smell it!!!!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Mrs. Mac said:


> I'm the exact opposite....I REALLY wanted a Marc Jacobs and cant find something I really love....so I wound up buying his perfume....Marc Jacobs Lola.....mmmmmmmmmmm



what kind of bags do you like in general? (satchels, hobos, ...)


----------



## Mrs. Mac

linhhhuynh said:


> what kind of bags do you like in general? (satchels, hobos, ...)


 
I LOVE totes and shoulder bags....basically any type of bag I can fling over my shoulder and hold a cup of coffee and my work tote, etc and be comfortable with.


----------



## linhhhuynh

Mrs. Mac said:


> I LOVE totes and shoulder bags....basically any type of bag I can fling over my shoulder and hold a cup of coffee and my work tote, etc and be comfortable with.



what about this or this?


----------



## Mrs. Mac

linhhhuynh said:


> what about this or this?


 
I did see those in the stores......I didnt find them as comfortable ON me as the Michael Kors were though.....I may have to try one....one day!!!!!  They LOOK SO YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## linhhhuynh

Mrs. Mac said:


> I did see those in the stores......I didnt find them as comfortable ON me as the Michael Kors were though.....I may have to try one....one day!!!!!  They LOOK SO YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!1



i think you should! i really love the leather MJ does


----------



## Mrs. Mac

linhhhuynh said:


> i think you should! i really love the leather MJ does


 
mmmmmmm  one day!!!!  I did just buy his Lola perfume.....OMG the BEST scent I have ever smelled in my life!!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

:bump: New pics?  Anyone??


----------



## sandc

This was my last MK purchase about a month ago.

Astor drawstring satchel


----------



## sandc

I had also bought this Dorchester, but it went back. It arrived all scuffed and scratched.


----------



## linhhhuynh

sandc, your Astor, is it navy or black? it's gorgeous!


----------



## sandc

Thanks! The astor is black. The lighting in the room is terrible. It was under the lovely fluorescent lights in my office.


----------



## carterazo

You guys have some really beautiful bags.  You made me drool. 

Here's one of mine. (must take picture of the other.) 



This is the push lock satchel in vanilla.


----------



## PrincessD

I bought my first Michael Kors on Tuesday and can't wait until I can finally use it this weekend. I purchased the Hamilton tote, it's the mini, here's a link to the pic =)

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/princessds-purse-collection-414783-6.html


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Just picked up this python Hamilton tote for 32% off at Macys this weekend.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

BEBEPURSE said:


> Just picked up this python Hamilton tote for 32% off at Macys this weekend.


 
OMG that is GORGEOUS!!!!!! I am partial to MK python (see my avatar) and I would love another!!!!!  SO easy to care for and goes with ANY clothing!!!  Congrats on a GREAT bag!!!!!


----------



## carterazo

BEBEPURSE said:


> Just picked up this python Hamilton tote for 32% off at Macys this weekend.



Congratulations!  I just love the size of this bag.  I think the python is the best look for this bag.   Enjoy!


----------



## AuntFlo

BEBEPURSE said:


> Just picked up this python Hamilton tote for 32% off at Macys this weekend.


 

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## crissy11

My lovely Coach friends were kind enough to let me show my new MK bag in their forum - it's where I do most of my hanging out, and to date my Coach collection is larger than my Kors collection, but I did buy this beauty on Saturday and I am completely in love. I've been in to visit her a few times, and finally brought her home on Saturday. It was the last one that they had, sadly I had to take the display model, but I'm in Canada and MK is not easy to get in my city - I think the MK store I bought this baby at is the only place to purchase MK items.

Anyway - here she is - I am in LOVE with this bag, it's so different from anything else I own. "Statement Piece" is what another MK fan who also has the same bag called it.


----------



## crissy11

I also own these two - I revealed them both on here, but may as well add them to the list. . . my purple one was from my DH for my birthday last year (Christmas Eve), and the Hamilton satchel was from him for our anniversay in July!!

I think my Coach charm looks awesome on it!!


----------



## PrincessD

I want the Hamilton satchel too!! I tried it on in store and loved it, but I wanted a crossbody bag more, therefore I got the smaller one. Maybe I'll wait until they have it at the outlets


----------



## knasarae

I got the Medium Moxley Tote in Luggage from Macy's a couple weeks ago for a helluva deal.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

crissy11: gorgeous bags!!!  I just bought the purple one in luggage, same wallet, too, but longer!  LOVE the Hamilton.....dreaming about that one actually!!!


----------



## carterazo

*crissy11*, gorgeous bags! I would have snagged the black one if it weren't for the hardware. (I'm a minimalist. )    
Enjoy!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

any more pics, guys????


----------



## iluvmybags

:bump: I think I saw some newer pics that can be added to this thread!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

YES....new pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Hmm I just received the new MK black Colette large tote and it's TDF   I'll try to take some pics tomorrow night when DH is at work--he'd never let me live it down, LOL!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

OMG CONGRATS!!!!!  The Colette is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Cant wait to see your pics!!!!


----------



## jxwilliams

Thank you!!  I love the gunmetal hardware and the leather is just awesome!!  I have been carrying it since I received it last week!!


----------



## TejasMama

I posted these in a separate thread but figured I should add them here as well.  It's the ring tote in black pebbled leather.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

once again, I must say ...........GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!  ^^^^


----------



## carterazo

Gorgeous bag, Tejas!


----------



## iluvmybags

TejasMama said:


> I posted these in a separate thread but figured I should add them here as well. It's the ring tote in black pebbled leather.


 
 I really like that bag -- the leather looks so soft and yummy!!
be sure to add your modeling pics here
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/michael-kors-modeling-pics-reference-only-614137.html

and your "guts" shot here
http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/whats-inside-your-michael-kors-handbag-613031.html


----------



## Mrs. Mac

anyone have a vanilla bag to show??????  I would LOVE to drool over a closeup!!!!!!!!!


----------



## karmenzsofia

I had a Vanilla Austin Shoulder Bag, and it was _the_ softest leather I've ever touched. I don't have it anymore...and no photos. Sorry.


----------



## chloe_chea

nascar fan said:


> My MK Collection bags:
> Roslyn tote in marine, parchment, black, navy
> Skorpios New Ring Tote in cognac



Nas, love your Roslyn tote collection! I used to work for MK and that was one of my favorite bags, The marine color was always sold out as well as the parchment. I also love the Skorpios ring tote, especially the fact that you can wear it as a crossbody. The gold hardware is dipped in 18k gold btw!


----------



## nascar fan

chloe_chea said:


> Nas, love your Roslyn tote collection! I used to work for MK and that was one of my favorite bags, The marine color was always sold out as well as the parchment. I also love the Skorpios ring tote, especially the fact that you can wear it as a crossbody. The gold hardware is dipped in 18k gold btw!


*Thank you*!!!! I adore the Roslyn. It feels like a cloud. 

 I had NO idea the hardware was dipped in 18k.  I know it is very very very pretty hardware.  No wonder!

I got some cute boots to go with my Skorpios ring tote. 
I think they look fabulous together!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^^^ omg.....hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nascar fan

Mrs. Mac said:


> ^^^^ omg.....hot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I think they look pretty good with it.  
The boots are Me Too.   Zappos has them.
http://www.zappos.com/product/7685562/color/252729


----------



## Mrs. Mac

nascar fan said:


> I think they look pretty good with it.
> The boots are Me Too. Zappos has them.
> http://www.zappos.com/product/7685562/color/252729


 
ooooooooo thank YOU for sharing that link!!!!!!  This is exactly why we NEED an MK subforum!!!!!!!!


----------



## muranogrl

nascar fan said:


> *Thank you*!!!! I adore the Roslyn. It feels like a cloud.
> 
> I had NO idea the hardware was dipped in 18k. I know it is very very very pretty hardware. No wonder!
> 
> I got some cute boots to go with my Skorpios ring tote.
> I think they look fabulous together!!


 I LOVE your bag!


----------



## nascar fan

^^You are most welcome.
*Yes, we need a MK subforum!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## nascar fan

muranogrl said:


> I LOVE your bag!


 
Thank you!


----------



## muranogrl

Oh please give us a forum.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

so.....went to the mall yesterday.....and held the Hamilton tote....and modelled it.....on my right shoulder.....then for some reason I caught a glimpse of my python on my other shoulder in the mirror and turned to look....and I realized I cannot switch out of my python right now for ANY other bag!!!!!!!!  I just bought a luggage braided grommet bag and used it ONCE!!!!  I cant seem to part with my python for even a day!!!!!.....I have NEVER been this attached to a bag before that I dont want to switch bags!!!  Anyone else have this "problem" or do I just have "issues"?????  LOLOL  I feel like this bag is a part of me, and when I am not carrying it (the day I had my luggage bag with me) I was kinda sad all day and missing it!!!  UMMMMM  I think I DO have some kind of problem!!!!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## crissy11

Mrs. Mac said:


> so.....went to the mall yesterday.....and held the Hamilton tote....and modelled it.....on my right shoulder.....then for some reason I caught a glimpse of my python on my other shoulder in the mirror and turned to look....and I realized I cannot switch out of my python right now for ANY other bag!!!!!!!! I just bought a luggage braided grommet bag and used it ONCE!!!! I cant seem to part with my python for even a day!!!!!.....I have NEVER been this attached to a bag before that I dont want to switch bags!!! Anyone else have this "problem" or do I just have "issues"????? LOLOL I feel like this bag is a part of me, and when I am not carrying it (the day I had my luggage bag with me) I was kinda sad all day and missing it!!! UMMMMM I think I DO have some kind of problem!!!!!!!!! LOL


 
I commend you on this and think it's fantastic!!! It shows you made a well thought out decision and I thnk it's great that you don't have to chase down every new bag that comes out because you chose so wisely. That to me is the perfect place to be and what someday I hope for.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

crissy11 said:


> I commend you on this and think it's fantastic!!! It shows you made a well thought out decision and I thnk it's great that you don't have to chase down every new bag that comes out because you chose so wisely. That to me is the perfect place to be and what someday I hope for.


 
Thanks, Crissy!!!! The funny thing is that I didnt CHOOSE this bag and probably would NEVER have even given it a second glance!!!! (didnt think I was a "python girl")  It was a surprise gift from my DH!!!!  My problem is I still feel the need to chase down certain bags I see (ex: the Hamilton tote), but when I hold them or touch them, I just cant seem to make the purchase b/c I know I wont USE them for more than a day b/c of my python!!!!  My luggage bag is just sitting in it's dustbag in my closet along with my magenta jennings which hasnt been used since this bag came into my life in mid July!!!!!!   I have NEVER felt like this before about ANY bag.....it's become a part of me, if that makes ANY sense!!!!


----------



## Love4MK

Here are mine!







(Sorry about all of the stuffed animals and the neon orange blanket.  My room is rather bright.  )


----------



## WithFrises

Love4MK said:


> Here are mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry about all of the stuffed animals and the neon orange blanket.  My room is rather bright.  )




Love the collection! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Love4MK

WithFrises said:


> Love the collection! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks!  And I didn't pay full price for any of them!  Thank god for mom's discount and for outlet stores!


----------



## jxwilliams

Here is my Colette tote in black


----------



## kittenss

nvm sorry! my bag is called the Austin Black Large Drawstring Satchel


----------



## shikki

Here's a picture of my astor satchel with the silver hardware.  I love how the shorter straps hid in the bag when you wear it crossbody or by the longer strap ( excuse the crappy picture)







I also have the medium MBMK Chainliknk hobo in Vanilla but dont have pictures of it to share.


----------



## ildera5

^^ Gorgeous!!


----------



## shikki

Thank you!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

This is my Michael Michael Kors (MMK) Moxley Large Shoulder Tote! Love love love her! Perfect for me for work and as a mommy.
All Zipped up:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Unzipped:


----------



## crissy11

^^ That is one stunningly gorgeous bag, WOW!!!!!!!!!!! I love everything about it - style, details, color, it's just perfect! ENJOY!!!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Thanks so much crissy!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ I second that!!!!  The MK taupe leather is HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knasarae

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> This is my Michael Michael Kors (MMK) Moxley Large Shoulder Tote! Love love love her! Perfect for me for work and as a mommy.
> All Zipped up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unzipped:


 
Beautiful! I have the medium size in Luggage.


----------



## octoberdana

I tried to post pictures of my new tote but I can't get them to work.  

I love that Moxxley bag!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ what tote did you get?  I LOVE totes, too!!!!  Try downloading them to photobucket and then copy and paste to here...that's how I do it....and I needed everyone's help b/c I am not good at posting pics!!!!


----------



## octoberdana

Here is my new MK tote.  It's patent leather in a beautiful shade of purple.  The lining is gold.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## crissy11

I love it!! Thanks for sharing, and enjoy, she is GORGEOUS.

MK really knows how to do patent!! 



octoberdana said:


> Here is my new MK tote. It's patent leather in a beautiful shade of purple. The lining is gold. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

I LOVE purple!!!!! Gorgeous tote!!!!!!


----------



## pickle

octoberdana said:


> Here is my new MK tote.  It's patent leather in a beautiful shade of purple.  The lining is gold.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## kings_20

I will post some pics soon, but i just wanted to let you all know that I love my Mk Pushlock Satchel in Luggage!  Great leather and I love the outer pockets as well as the detachable strap which makes the bag oh so versatile.  It be worn as a shoulder bag, satchel or crossbody!  LOVE IT!!


----------



## tatertot

This is my one and only so far, the Hamilton tote. She arrived yesterday and I can hardly wait to take her out for a spin.


----------



## muranogrl

That's gorgeous!! You should do a reveal with modeling pics!


----------



## shikki

tatertot said:


> This is my one and only so far, the Hamilton tote. She arrived yesterday and I can hardly wait to take her out for a spin.



This is gorgeous would you mind sharing the color name.  Its so lovely!


----------



## ildera5

tatertot said:


> This is my one and only so far, the Hamilton tote. She arrived yesterday and I can hardly wait to take her out for a spin.



That colour looks beautiful.  What is it?  Congrats!!


----------



## lucydee

Here is my one MK bag that I own and it won't be my last.  I am currently loving the Purple Leather Hamilton.


----------



## LVLadyLover

Hi All, This is my very first MK bag! I purchased this on Saturday November 6th, at the MK outlet at Vaughan Mills! Most of my handbags have signature logos which is my thing. I paid around $189CDN plus taxes for this gorgeous baby which i use daily to tote my work stuff!


----------



## No Cute

Such a wonderful thread.

Here's my Gansevoort without crossbody strap.


----------



## asl_bebes

My one and only MK bag ... Hamilton in luggage with GHW!


----------



## knasarae

I have been hunting the Uptown Astor Totes for months!!!! By the time I discovered them, they were long gone from my outlets and the ones coming it had gold hardware (I prefer silver mostly).  I couldn't believe when I walked into the outlet today and they were restocked! 

Couldn't decide so I got both Black and Luggage.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## Antonia

*Beautiful bags ladies! Here is my Hamilton.....*


----------



## anne1218

Thanks for the tip, I just ordered one in luggage...and they give an additional 20% off for Black Friday or 20% for showing the AAA card.



knasarae said:


> I have been hunting the Uptown Astor Totes for months!!!! By the time I discovered them, they were long gone from my outlets and the ones coming it had gold hardware (I prefer silver mostly). I couldn't believe when I walked into the outlet today and they were restocked!
> 
> Couldn't decide so I got both Black and Luggage. I'm so excited!!


----------



## crissy11

WOW, the gold hardware on the luggage is beyond stunning. Very amazing color, I just love it. I'm a total sucker for gold hardware though. 



asl_bebes said:


> My one and only MK bag ... Hamilton in luggage with GHW!


----------



## crissy11

I love these bags - a bit too big for me, but the styling is completely and totally awesome. Gorgeous!!! Congrats on finding them!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



knasarae said:


> I have been hunting the Uptown Astor Totes for months!!!! By the time I discovered them, they were long gone from my outlets and the ones coming it had gold hardware (I prefer silver mostly). I couldn't believe when I walked into the outlet today and they were restocked!
> 
> Couldn't decide so I got both Black and Luggage. I'm so excited!!


----------



## knasarae

^ yea they are bigger than what I normally carry too but I made an exception. 

Ann I'm kinda bummed I'll miss out on the BF additional 20% but since I have to work it was better for me to go ahead and buy.


----------



## anne1218

I live in CA, so I couldn't be there on BF to buy it, so they give me the discount by me telling them I have the AAA card...you can always get 20% off with your AAA card. either or, not both though...




knasarae said:


> ^ yea they are bigger than what I normally carry too but I made an exception.
> 
> Ann I'm kinda bummed I'll miss out on the BF additional 20% but since I have to work it was better for me to go ahead and buy.


----------



## Purse Freak 323

Here's my MK bag collection. 

Pic 1 - Leopard print calf hair Astor tote (just purchased yesterday from Nordstroms) and  the tan hobo (unsure of the official name). 

Pic 2 - Hamilton tote and the Astor hobo, both in black.


----------



## Restore724

I got my 1st Michael Kors bag. 

It's small but it also the perfect size to hold the basics for shopping, sporting events, movies, walking dog. Holds my card case with 10+ cards, iphone, lipstick, pen, compact camera, keys and misc little stuff. 

Crossbody strap is comfortable and just the right width.
Pealized leather is so pretty and touchably soft.
Silver hardware and lock adds style and class to otherwise casual bag
Can tie strap in knot to convert to shoulder strap if needed
2 large interior pockets on both sides. (can be used to hold credit cards, cash, iphone)

_I LOVE this bag! Classy, stylish and handsfree fun!_


*MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton Crossbody Bag *
*Price: $138.00 *
Choose indigo leather.
Silver color hardware.
Chain and leather shoulder strap.
Center strap detail with logo lock charm.
Gathered bottom detail.
5"H x 9"W x 3"D.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Here is my newest baby.....DH picked out this bag ALL BY HIMSELF!!!!! It is the Overisized ID Chain Hobo in the color Barley......a really nice brown!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! He got me the medium size. I will take pics and upload my own, but for now here are some pics I was able to find to share with you! For those of us who are/were Coach collectors, this bag is pretty much the same size as medium Zoe with a much longer drop length. Same slouch too...  only MUCH nicer, thicker leather than Coach!!!!


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> I got my 1st Michael Kors bag.
> 
> It's small but it also the perfect size to hold the basics for shopping, sporting events, movies, walking dog. Holds my card case with 10+ cards, iphone, lipstick, pen, compact camera, keys and misc little stuff.
> 
> Crossbody strap is comfortable and just the right width.
> Pealized leather is so pretty and touchably soft.
> Silver hardware and lock adds style and class to otherwise casual bag
> Can tie strap in knot to convert to shoulder strap if needed
> 2 large interior pockets on both sides. (can be used to hold credit cards, cash, iphone)
> 
> _I LOVE this bag! Classy, stylish and handsfree fun!_
> 
> 
> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton Crossbody Bag *
> *Price: $138.00 *
> Choose indigo leather.
> Silver color hardware.
> Chain and leather shoulder strap.
> Center strap detail with logo lock charm.
> Gathered bottom detail.
> 5"H x 9"W x 3"D.


 
Congrats Restore 
I love it!  This is a great bag to carry when your running around too because your hands are free.  I think this bag is great!  Glad to hear you love her!


----------



## crissy11

I love this!!!!!!! You always seem to find bags in sizes I can't get here. My store had this bag in a large size - way too big. But the size of a medium Zoe - that is the PERFECT size bag!!

Love the color, and I've felt that leather - YUMMY!!

Congrats and your DH rocks!!! Esp giving it to you before Christmas! 

ENJOY Mrs. Mac - but of course I know you will!! 



Mrs. Mac said:


> Here is my newest baby.....DH picked out this bag ALL BY HIMSELF!!!!! It is the Overisized ID Chain Hobo in the color Barley......a really nice brown!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! He got me the medium size. I will take pics and upload my own, but for now here are some pics I was able to find to share with you! For those of us who are/were Coach collectors, this bag is pretty much the same size as medium Zoe with a much longer drop length. Same slouch too...  only MUCH nicer, thicker leather than Coach!!!!


----------



## crissy11

This is absolutely adorable! I love how MK keeps all the detailing on the smaller version of his bags - the chain and the lock - some designers chintz on the details when they make the smaller versions, this one is just gorgeous, love it!! Congrats and enjoy!!!!!!!!!!




Restore724 said:


> I got my 1st Michael Kors bag.
> 
> It's small but it also the perfect size to hold the basics for shopping, sporting events, movies, walking dog. Holds my card case with 10+ cards, iphone, lipstick, pen, compact camera, keys and misc little stuff.
> 
> Crossbody strap is comfortable and just the right width.
> Pealized leather is so pretty and touchably soft.
> Silver hardware and lock adds style and class to otherwise casual bag
> Can tie strap in knot to convert to shoulder strap if needed
> 2 large interior pockets on both sides. (can be used to hold credit cards, cash, iphone)
> 
> _I LOVE this bag! Classy, stylish and handsfree fun!_
> 
> 
> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton Crossbody Bag *
> *Price: $138.00 *
> Choose indigo leather.
> Silver color hardware.
> Chain and leather shoulder strap.
> Center strap detail with logo lock charm.
> Gathered bottom detail.
> 5"H x 9"W x 3"D.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

crissy11 said:


> I love this!!!!!!! You always seem to find bags in sizes I can't get here. My store had this bag in a large size - way too big. But the size of a medium Zoe - that is the PERFECT size bag!!
> 
> Love the color, and I've felt that leather - YUMMY!!
> 
> Congrats and your DH rocks!!! Esp giving it to you before Christmas!
> 
> ENJOY Mrs. Mac - but of course I know you will!!


Thanks, Crissy!!!!!!!!!      I agree....the large size is WAY too big....that's why I didnt care for the Coach Mia.....WAY too big for me....I dont carry much....my largest items are my Michael Kors clamshell sunglasses case and my Michael Kors long wallet.....I dont like carrying a big empty bag!!!!!!   I am wondering if I should put apple conditioner on this leather to protect it from the winter elements....what do you think?  I used the Michael Kors rain/stain guard....I am not sure if that is all I need to do...the leather is SOOOO yummy!!!!!


----------



## luvlylara

MK is one of my favorite lines, classic with small trendy elements! I now have my evening planned... photograph my collection!


----------



## carterazo

Restore724 said:


> I got my 1st Michael Kors bag.
> 
> It's small but it also the perfect size to hold the basics for shopping, sporting events, movies, walking dog. Holds my card case with 10+ cards, iphone, lipstick, pen, compact camera, keys and misc little stuff.
> 
> Crossbody strap is comfortable and just the right width.
> Pealized leather is so pretty and touchably soft.
> Silver hardware and lock adds style and class to otherwise casual bag
> Can tie strap in knot to convert to shoulder strap if needed
> 2 large interior pockets on both sides. (can be used to hold credit cards, cash, iphone)
> 
> _I LOVE this bag! Classy, stylish and handsfree fun!_
> 
> 
> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton Crossbody Bag *
> *Price: $138.00 *
> Choose indigo leather.
> Silver color hardware.
> Chain and leather shoulder strap.
> Center strap detail with logo lock charm.
> Gathered bottom detail.
> 5"H x 9"W x 3"D.



So cute! perfect size for crossbody too.  Enjoy!


----------



## carterazo

Mrs. Mac said:


> Here is my newest baby.....DH picked out this bag ALL BY HIMSELF!!!!! It is the Overisized ID Chain Hobo in the color Barley......a really nice brown!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! He got me the medium size. I will take pics and upload my own, but for now here are some pics I was able to find to share with you! For those of us who are/were Coach collectors, this bag is pretty much the same size as medium Zoe with a much longer drop length. Same slouch too...  only MUCH nicer, thicker leather than Coach!!!!



Your DH is doing a really great job!   Good for you!  Enjoy!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

carterazo said:


> Your DH is doing a really great job!  Good for you! Enjoy!


 
Thanks!  I couldnt find a matching wallet in Barley, so I am using my luggage colored Michael Kors wallet with the big MK circle charm on front!!!!  LOVING my new bag!  MK rocks!!!!


----------



## Restore724

Restore724 said:


> I got my 1st Michael Kors bag.
> 
> It's small but it also the perfect size to hold the basics for shopping, sporting events, movies, walking dog. Holds my card case with 10+ cards, iphone, lipstick, pen, compact camera, keys and misc little stuff.
> 
> Crossbody strap is comfortable and just the right width.
> Pealized leather is so pretty and touchably soft.
> Silver hardware and lock adds style and class to otherwise casual bag
> Can tie strap in knot to convert to shoulder strap if needed
> 2 large interior pockets on both sides. (can be used to hold credit cards, cash, iphone)
> 
> _I LOVE this bag! Classy, stylish and handsfree fun!_
> 
> 
> *MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton Crossbody Bag *
> *Price: $138.00 *
> Choose indigo leather.
> Silver color hardware.
> Chain and leather shoulder strap.
> Center strap detail with logo lock charm.
> Gathered bottom detail.
> 5"H x 9"W x 3"D.


 

I took *MK Hamilton Crossbody* out for a 4-hour walk. Shoulder straps were comfortable with or without my jacket. I love it!!! 
Here is pic of what it holds. It has 2 pockets on each side. I put keys in one pocket and Iphone in other pocket. In the middle i put my medium ziparound wallet, lipgloss, pen, iphone headsets.

I need to go look at more MK styles.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

^^ YES you do!!!!!!!!!!!  We can enable you if you want!!!!  LOL


----------



## lubbtoshop

lovin' my new mk bags ~


----------



## crissy11

OOOH ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that quilted gunmetal in the smaller size - GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And don't even get me started on that Jet Set - STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If it's the smaller one I'm gonna have to come to wherever you are and take it from you. 

Gorgeous bags!!!!!!!!!! 




lubbtoshop said:


> lovin' my new mk bags ~


----------



## lubbtoshop

crissy11 said:


> OOOH ENVY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love that quilted gunmetal in the smaller size - GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And don't even get me started on that Jet Set - STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If it's the smaller one I'm gonna have to come to wherever you are and take it from you.
> 
> Gorgeous bags!!!!!!!!!!


 
thanks again, crissy!! 

i am soooo happy with my 2 new mk bags ~ i am just trying to figure out how i can carry BOTH at once ~ LOL!!!


----------



## woodchuckjr

it's not exactly a bag, but it's a fabulous clutch I got in Warsaw in a multibrand store, love it! So comfy to go to clubs with, has many pockets for money, cards and lipgloss, yay


----------



## BEBEPURSE

woodchuckjr said:


> it's not exactly a bag, but it's a fabulous clutch I got in Warsaw in a multibrand store, love it! So comfy to go to clubs with, has many pockets for money, cards and lipgloss, yay


 

Sure, that's a bag and a very pretty one at that.


----------



## crissy11

lubbtoshop said:


> thanks again, crissy!!
> 
> i am soooo happy with my 2 new mk bags ~ i am just trying to figure out how i can carry BOTH at once ~ LOL!!!


 
Is the python Jet Set the smaller one??


----------



## lubbtoshop

crissy11 said:


> Is the python Jet Set the smaller one??


 
hi crissy ~ i do believe so....i actually never saw any larger size? it's pretty slim and the retail was $198....got it during the macy's f&f sale


----------



## michellejy

I only have one Michael Kors bag, but I absolutely love it. It's the Skorpios Large Python Hobo in Merlot. I usually let my husband take the photos since he is a much better photographer than I am, but I ran out of patience waiting for him to snap this one. 






And just a quick detail shot of the ring:


----------



## crissy11

WOW!!! I've never seen that before!! That is incredibly beautiful!!! Thanks for posting the pics! Really gorgeous bag!!




michellejy said:


> I only have one Michael Kors bag, but I absolutely love it. It's the Skorpios Large Python Hobo in Merlot. I usually let my husband take the photos since he is a much better photographer than I am, but I ran out of patience waiting for him to snap this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just a quick detail shot of the ring:


----------



## asianjade

woww! I really love the color... gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## michellejy

Thank you both. I actually first fell in love with Michael Kors bags when I saw this in regular leather (either brown or black). Of course, the price tag just seemed so far out of reach to me that when I saw this in one of my favorite colors for an absolute steal, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

OMG that python jet set is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!   I saw FOUR women carrying python MK's in the mall just now (all different styles) and I have decided to switch to my python tomorrow!!!!  GORGEOUS bag!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

michellejy:  gorgeous bag, gorgeous color....CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

woodchuckjr said:


> it's not exactly a bag, but it's a fabulous clutch I got in Warsaw in a multibrand store, love it! So comfy to go to clubs with, has many pockets for money, cards and lipgloss, yay


 
CONGRATS on a stunner!!!!!!!!  I have this wallet in sand python and it's a dream come true!!!!  You are going to LOVE it!!!!!  When I switch wallets I get very sad and miss this one!!!!!  CONGRATS again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crissy11

michellejy said:


> Thank you both. I actually first fell in love with Michael Kors bags when I saw this in regular leather (either brown or black). Of course, the price tag just seemed so far out of reach to me that when I saw this in one of my favorite colors for an absolute steal, I couldn't resist.


 
Do you mind if I ask where and when you purchased this? I'm going to Orlando in February and would love to know where to look for deals on MK bags - esp. collection ones!! I would KILL for a Tonne at a good deal - that is really the only thing on my wishlist rigt now - or another Skorpios - I love it so much. I totally understand how much you love yours. It's so freaking gorgeous - I had to come back and have another look at your pics. If you can get your DH to take some pics, I'd love to see more!!


----------



## michellejy

^ I bought it from BBOS when they were having an end of month clearance sale plus an extra 15% off coupon. It ended up being about $2000 below retail! 

Let me know what parts you want photos of and I'll try to get my husband to take some later today.


----------



## crissy11

michellejy said:


> ^ I bought it from BBOS when they were having an end of month clearance sale plus an extra 15% off coupon. It ended up being about $2000 below retail!
> 
> Let me know what parts you want photos of and I'll try to get my husband to take some later today.


 
Hey Michelle - I think you are supposed to be on the Hermes forum if you are buying bags that are $2000 below retail. :lolots:

What's BBOS?? I guess we don't have it in Canada since I don't know what it is. Any pictures would do, I'd just love to see a couple more pics of the bag cause it's so pretty.


----------



## michellejy

I actually don't like Hermes, but even if I did, I don't think I could spend that kind of money on a bag.

BBOS is Bag Borrow or Steal. They rent bags and also have a private sale section. I'm not sure if they ship to Canada though.


----------



## michellejy

^ By the way, I posted that last message from my phone so I couldn't add a smiley. Tone isn't always easy to read, so I didn't want you to think I was offended by your comment.


----------



## ByMoonlight

I posted my reveal of it a while ago, and totally forgot to upload a photo to this thread! Oh well, better late than never! 







Hamilton in Mocha.

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## weB3now

I've got two now!  I don't have the names though, so if anyone knows, please tell me!


----------



## Crazy for Bags

weBE3now:  Your second bag is a Layton, I have it too (in oasis which is a blue/teal color).  Sorry, can't help on the first one.
They are both beautiful bags!


----------



## megcurry

Hi, I think the first bag in the tribal zebra print is called a Charlton tote bag.  
Both bags are lovely!

Meg


----------



## bebot

my first Michael Kors and i loooovveee it!!!


----------



## piosavsfan

bebot said:


> my first Michael Kors and i loooovveee it!!!


 What is that color called? LOVE it!


----------



## bebot

piosavsfan said:


> What is that color called? LOVE it!


 

hi piosavsfan,  i think it is called ocean blue;   i was looking for a blue and this was the shade given to me.  thanks


----------



## kwin_av_haartz

I just bought a Hamilton in Indigo and it's gorgeous. I also want it in black, in honey, and in white... 


Is just my imagination or the quality of Michael by Michael Kors handbags is comparable to some luxury brands, such as Burberry? I have compared them and I like more the Michael by MK, in both quality and design. 

Unfortunately, in my country, MK handbags are more expensive than in the U.S 

Ciao!


----------



## lubbtoshop

Mrs. Mac said:


> OMG that python jet set is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!! I saw FOUR women carrying python MK's in the mall just now (all different styles) and I have decided to switch to my python tomorrow!!!! GORGEOUS bag!!!! CONGRATS!!!!


 
(sorry for MAJOR delayed replied ~ was totally on vacation mode!!) 

hehehe ~ yes, i am so obsessed with the python ~ i still haven't taken her out yet, but soon....very soon!!


----------



## piosavsfan

Hamilton tote in aubergine - my first MK!

*with flash*


----------



## PrincessMe

My first MK  I love it soo much!!


----------



## bebot

piosavsfan said:


> Hamilton tote in aubergine - my first MK!
> 
> *with flash*


 

i love this color -  it's difficult to find where i am from.  Congratulations!


----------



## beantownSugar

http://img59.imageshack.us/i/img0850q.jpg/


----------



## tulips02

Nice bag bean town. Is this the large tote in the color luggage?


----------



## Olivia O.

Hi, I'm totally new here. I just discovered this site, and love this thread so I thought I'd post a few pics. I'm realizing now that I need a Hamilton I think.







I love, love my Skorpios bags!


----------



## Olivia O.

Here are some of my Astor bags:


----------



## Olivia O.

and a Ranger and the Brookville:


----------



## Olivia O.

and a few more...






I love Kors handbags. : )


----------



## crissy11

Awesome collection Olivia!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have one Skorpios that you can kinda see in my avatar - the Crescent Pleated hobo and I love it too, so I totally understand. Yours are SO GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! I'm especially envious of the brown one - YUMMY!!!! All gorgeous bags to be sure, thanks for sharing.


----------



## beantownSugar

tulips02 said:


> Nice bag bean town. Is this the large tote in the color luggage?



It is luggage


----------



## Olivia O.

crissy11 said:


> Awesome collection Olivia!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have one Skorpios that you can kinda see in my avatar - the Crescent Pleated hobo and I love it too, so I totally understand. Yours are SO GORGEOUS!!!!!!!! I'm especially envious of the brown one - YUMMY!!!! All gorgeous bags to be sure, thanks for sharing.



Thank you! 

I love, love your Skorpios. I almost got that one and then I didn't, I regret it so! It's the softest Kors bag I've seen, gorgeous! You have a great collection.


----------



## tulips02

beantownSugar said:


> It is luggage



Nice! I have been wanted to find the extra large size hamilton in luggage. But still no luck.


----------



## supersaucy

Beautiful collection Olivia!

I am absolutely DROOLING over the bags in this thread!


----------



## Olivia O.

Thanks. 

This thread is great, I am now convinced I need a Hamilton!


----------



## pickle

i miss my Brookville satchel   I gave mine away


----------



## kelbell35

Olivia O. said:


> Hi, I'm totally new here. I just discovered this site, and love this thread so I thought I'd post a few pics. I'm realizing now that I need a Hamilton I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love, love my Skorpios bags!



Out of your whole MK collection, I love these the best... They're gorgeous!


----------



## carterazo

Great collection!  I especially love the first two. The luggage is TDF!


----------



## linhhhuynh

Olivia O. said:


> Hi, I'm totally new here. I just discovered this site, and love this thread so I thought I'd post a few pics. I'm realizing now that I need a Hamilton I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love, love my Skorpios bags!



SO PRETTY! these are my fav MK style


----------



## Restore724

*MICHAEL Michael Kors Hamilton E/W Satchel indigo*


----------



## AutumnJade

^^ beautiful! I love that color. I think this would be gorgeous irl.


----------



## Restore724

AutumnJade said:


> ^^ beautiful! I love that color. I think this would be gorgeous irl.



Indigo color is gorgeous especially with silver hardware. I got it 35% off at outlet!!!


----------



## crissy11

OMG that indigo is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!! I have the navy on hold with gold hadware, but the indigo is gorgeous. I'm kind of wanting the gold hardware, otherwise I would so consider this one, so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asl_bebes

Just received my Valentine's gift a lil' early ... a sibling for my luggage Hamilton, Miss Black with SHW!










I've used my luggage almost every day for work and it has developed a nice slouchiness to it.  I can't wait for Miss Black to break in!  My Hamilton babies together!


----------



## tawnycat

Oh wow! I adore them both but the black is just TDF!!


----------



## jenka135

I found a magenta MK Gansevoort (large) for $150 at Marshalls last weekend (retail: $398)

Such a happy color, and right in time for Valentine's Day and spring!


----------



## No Cute

^^^NO WAY!  That's an awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## tawnycat

I am soooo jealous  What an awesome find!!!


----------



## lov




----------



## tawnycat

You ladies are killing me with these Hamilton's!! I think I HAVE to have the Red/silver combo..Thanks for "enabling" Lov.


----------



## lov

tawnycat said:


> You ladies are killing me with these Hamilton's!! I think I HAVE to have the Red/silver combo..Thanks for "enabling" Lov.




Happy to be of service!


----------



## ArizonaCS

I got this one a few years ago and it has maintained as one of my favorite bags. I have previously been into LV and Coach... but more recently realizing how much I love MK. I see my collection expanding soon! I only have 1 bag and 1 wallet right now.


----------



## lvsforme

M first MK bag.  Love it!


----------



## asl_bebes

Just picked up this beauty from the Waikele MK outlet when we were there last week ... at an extra 40% off, how could I resist?  hehehe







Finally back home from vacay, here's the family pic ... my lovely trio of Hamiltons!


----------



## gzs

^your bag collection is awesome!


----------



## crissy11

I love this - I love that rich leather, and the shape - everything about it screams style and quality but in such a classic way. Fabulous bag!!



ArizonaCS said:


> I got this one a few years ago and it has maintained as one of my favorite bags. I have previously been into LV and Coach... but more recently realizing how much I love MK. I see my collection expanding soon! I only have 1 bag and 1 wallet right now.


----------



## crissy11

Just stunning - gorgeous!!! What a great color. She's a beauty!!



lvsforme said:


> M first MK bag. Love it!


----------



## crissy11

And lovely it certainly is!!! WOW, stunning collection. I want that gunmetal Hamilton - beautiful!! CONGRATS on your gorgeous collection of Hamiltons!!

Oh and the luggage with the gold hardware is SO YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MK does the best gold hardware - it looks so rich and expensive, the color gold is just perfect, so much nicer than the brassy gold you see on some other lines. 



asl_bebes said:


> Just picked up this beauty from the Waikele MK outlet when we were there last week ... at an extra 40% off, how could I resist? hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally back home from vacay, here's the family pic ... my lovely trio of Hamiltons!


----------



## asl_bebes

gzs said:


> ^your bag collection is awesome!





crissy11 said:


> And lovely it certainly is!!! WOW, stunning collection. I want that gunmetal Hamilton - beautiful!! CONGRATS on your gorgeous collection of Hamiltons!!
> 
> Oh and the luggage with the gold hardware is SO YUMMY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MK does the best gold hardware - it looks so rich and expensive, the color gold is just perfect, so much nicer than the brassy gold you see on some other lines.



Thanks so much guys ... I do love my Hamiltons!


----------



## Mimster

Took this bag out of hibernation this week and I'm still in love with the woven handles.  Does anyone know the name?  I threw away the tag and can't remember it now. lol


----------



## knasarae

Just picked up this little cutie pie today.  Based on the tag, I think it's just called "Small Satchel"?  I chose the silver mirror metallic because I wear mostly two-tone jewelry.  Love this for the summer.


----------



## purseadd1ct

I have the large Hamilton tote in black with silver hardware but this week I notice that the "fashion strap" the one with the silver chain is coming apart from the bag on one side. I just got it in September for my bday, and it's my favorite bag :cry: It's my first MK bag, so I didn't think to hold onto my receipt since I've never had any issues with my Coach or Dooney bags. Has anyone had any issues with their MK bags? I promise I was not rough with it at all, I treated it like a newborn baby practically. I have since emailed customer service letting them know that I no longer have my receipt, but I think I just received a default response back, because it gave instructions on sending it in with your receipt as proof of purchase. I have replied back but have not received a response. I have also called their 1-800 number twice, but no answer of course. I have read on other websites about this being a common issue with the quality of their products and their lack of customer service, but I just don't know what to think. I was about to purchase another MK bag soon, but now I'm rethinking this...


----------



## lov

purseadd1ct said:


> I have the large Hamilton tote in black with silver hardware but this week I notice that the "fashion strap" the one with the silver chain is coming apart from the bag on one side. I just got it in September for my bday, and it's my favorite bag :cry: It's my first MK bag, so I didn't think to hold onto my receipt since I've never had any issues with my Coach or Dooney bags. Has anyone had any issues with their MK bags? I promise I was not rough with it at all, I treated it like a newborn baby practically. I have since emailed customer service letting them know that I no longer have my receipt, but I think I just received a default response back, because it gave instructions on sending it in with your receipt as proof of purchase. I have replied back but have not received a response. I have also called their 1-800 number twice, but no answer of course. I have read on other websites about this being a common issue with the quality of their products and their lack of customer service, but I just don't know what to think. I was about to purchase another MK bag soon, but now I'm rethinking this...



Oh no!!!! How horrible!!! Im sorry to hear this. I havent had any problems yet but I will keep my eye out. Please keep us informed on if MK helps out.


----------



## rlin9200

Hi, all. I usually visit the Coach forum, but I found my first Michael Kors bag at TJ Maxx clearanced for $99 (TJ Maxx price $250, MSRP $458). Already clipped the MK tag. It says Edie large tote and the color is called Sun. Just wanna share...


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

rlin9200 said:


> Hi, all. I usually visit the Coach forum, but I found my first Michael Kors bag at TJ Maxx clearanced for $99 (TJ Maxx price $250, MSRP $458). Already clipped the MK tag. It says Edie large tote and the color is called Sun. Just wanna share...


 

great buy!


----------



## Luxe Diva

I just bought the MC Hamilton Croc Skin and I am so excited about it.  Now anxiously awaiting it's arrival.  It's the picture in my Avatar.


----------



## rlin9200

DP PURSE FAN said:


> great buy!



it sure is! thanks.


----------



## sandc

Luxe Diva said:


> I just bought the MC Hamilton Croc Skin and I am so excited about it.  Now anxiously awaiting it's arrival.  It's the picture in my Avatar.


 
You will love it. I have the large one and I can't wait to start using it.


----------



## Googleme

My growing Kors collection


----------



## Pursefreak25

Googleme said:


> My growing Kors collection


 
I love your MK collection.


----------



## Googleme

Pursefreak25 said:


> I love your MK collection.


Thank you!!


----------



## Bimbi

* Googleme* beautiful bags! My MK Hamilton in luggage color!


----------



## lakeshow

*pursefreak25* very nice, i especially like the green gansevoort!


----------



## lakeshow

*bimbi* that colour looks great, classic!


----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

Here's my first ever MK bag. A jet set, as you all may already know, in a nice navy blue! 
I had been looking for a versatile, classy leather bag to invest in, and having owned a lot of Coach, I wanted something different. I happened to go to MK while on vacation, and saw this bag on sale, fell in love, and bought it! The leather is so so soft, love it!


I think I am addicted to MK and can't wait to buy more, when I am not so broke haha!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Here is my small collection.  Working on adding a few more bags.


----------



## Bimbi

lakeshow said:


> *bimbi* that colour looks great, classic!



Thank you! Its really a classic!

*DP PURSE FAN*

Nice trio!


----------



## tiffy225

nascar fan said:


> My MK Collection bags:
> Roslyn tote in marine, parchment, black, navy
> Skorpios New Ring Tote in cognac


waouh!!!! luv ur collection!


----------



## Man Man

rlin9200 said:


> Hi, all. I usually visit the Coach forum, but I found my first Michael Kors bag at TJ Maxx clearanced for $99 (TJ Maxx price $250, MSRP $458). Already clipped the MK tag. It says Edie large tote and the color is called Sun. Just wanna share...


 
Fantastic price!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rlin9200

Man Man said:


> Fantastic price!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks!


----------



## AnneO

xxBL!NGERxx said:


> Here's my first ever MK bag. A jet set, as you all may already know, in a nice navy blue!
> I had been looking for a versatile, classy leather bag to invest in, and having owned a lot of Coach, I wanted something different. I happened to go to MK while on vacation, and saw this bag on sale, fell in love, and bought it! The leather is so so soft, love it!
> 
> 
> I think I am addicted to MK and can't wait to buy more, when I am not so broke haha!



 gorgeous bag!! love it!


----------



## labelwhore04

xxBL!NGERxx said:


> Here's my first ever MK bag. A jet set, as you all may already know, in a nice navy blue!
> I had been looking for a versatile, classy leather bag to invest in, and having owned a lot of Coach, I wanted something different. I happened to go to MK while on vacation, and saw this bag on sale, fell in love, and bought it! The leather is so so soft, love it!
> 
> 
> I think I am addicted to MK and can't wait to buy more, when I am not so broke haha!




that is gorgeous!!!!!!! When and where did you buy it? Did they have other colours??


----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

labelwhore04 said:


> that is gorgeous!!!!!!! When and where did you buy it? Did they have other colours??




Thank you!!  I am sorry for the extremely late reply!!!

I bought it in Edmonton (Alberta), with 5% tax, I couldn't resist. It was on sale, albeit only $50 off the original. I contemplated about returning it for the first couple weeks after coming back home. But here I am 6 months later, still in love with the bag!  

I do remember a white colour in the same style, and also in the smaller size. I believe there were 2 sizes, a small and large - which is what I have. 

I hadn't spotted the bag on anyone until last week when I had to go meet one of my clients who happened to be wearing the same bag. Hers was black. We both had a good half hour talk about MK and the bag in question! Amazing


----------



## xxBL!NGERxx

AnneO said:


> gorgeous bag!! love it!



Thank you !!! As do I


----------



## Selene29

bday gift from sis:  a large hamilton ns tote and wristlet.


----------



## Selene29

i'm new to posting pics, let's see if this works.


----------



## karo

My two MK bags


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My small collection on MK bags


----------



## avalents

What do you think about this Michael Kors Jet Set Monogram Duffel Bag? I purchased it recently and not sure if I should keep it or not? Michael Kors has discontinued this product though.... Help me!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

avalents said:


> View attachment 1572982
> 
> 
> What do you think about this Michael Kors Jet Set Monogram Duffel Bag? I purchased it recently and not sure if I should keep it or not? Michael Kors has discontinued this product though.... Help me!


 
I say KEEP IT!!! I love the bag!! If it is discontiued you won't be able to buy it later if you change your mind.


----------



## avalents

DP PURSE FAN said:
			
		

> I say KEEP IT!!! I love the bag!! If it is discontiued you won't be able to buy it later if you change your mind.



You're right! If anything I can always send it online :] thank you


----------



## LaGeekChic

My very first MK bag. Bought it at the outlet in Belgium. Extremely happy with it! It's the E/W Tote in Vanilla. I am now saving up for the Jet Set Travel Logo Travel Tote, also in Vanilla!


----------



## mrwf_94

X


----------



## MyMyMy

avalents said:


> View attachment 1572982
> 
> 
> What do you think about this Michael Kors Jet Set Monogram Duffel Bag? I purchased it recently and not sure if I should keep it or not? Michael Kors has discontinued this product though.... Help me!



If you bought it from the outlet keep it. If not return it. I saw this at the outlet on Monday


----------



## KimmyAnne

My Hamilton finally came home with me   It's the first MK bag I saw that I knew I really wanted so I'm very excited.  Now I'm just trying to speed up the slouching process LOL.

It's the large Luggage Hamilton with SHW.







I really like the leather on the outlet version better, but I couldn't live without the lock, it's my favorite feature.


----------



## xoxopurse

Hello. Does anyone has MK on both side of the padlock of Michael kors hamilton? thx


----------



## asl_bebes

xoxopurse said:
			
		

> HI, do you have MK on both side of the padlock of your Michael kors Hamilton? thx



On the other side of the lock, there are no MK initials in the middle.  There is just the Michael Kors in small lettering on the bottom of the backside of the lock. HTH


----------



## platinum_girly

Gansevoort tote in Vanilla:


----------



## AlinaRose

I just recently bought this. I took off the gold MK logo because it got annoying beating against the side of the bag when I walked 

(sorry about the quality. took these on my phone in a dimly lit room just now.)


----------



## missaudrie

^Looks great on you!


----------



## KimmyAnne

AlinaRose said:


> I just recently bought this. I took off the gold MK logo because it got annoying beating against the side of the bag when I walked
> 
> (sorry about the quality. took these on my phone in a dimly lit room just now.)



I'm really digging the white in this pattern. I have a tote with the darker color and now I want a white one for summer, too!


----------



## AlinaRose

missaudrie said:


> ^Looks great on you!



Thank you!



KimmyAnne said:


> I'm really digging the white in this pattern. I have a tote with the darker color and now I want a white one for summer, too!



I just love the Vanilla MK logo bags. I want to get a matching wallet, but I've put myself on a bag ban for at least a couple months


----------



## Selyn

I love your new tote. Its pretty funny coz i was trying the same exact purse at the mk store yesterday. It looks perfect for summer.


----------



## missaudrie

Ordered this bag last Saturday w/the 25% off Macy's was having. Fell in love with it at the Macy's store and told myself I'd get it during their Friends & Family event (April) so I was thrilled when I found out they were having a random 25% off event!


----------



## futurerichGirl!

This my first Mk bag, Its the new embossed leather Jet Set tote, I had to order it off the site.


----------



## jlove

futurerichGirl! said:


> This my first Mk bag, Its the new embossed leather Jet Set tote, I had to order it off the site.


Wow, I like it.  I didn't know that MK did embossed leather totes.  I stray from canvas totes now.


----------



## jlove

missaudrie said:


> Ordered this bag last Saturday w/the 25% off Macy's was having. Fell in love with it at the Macy's store and told myself I'd get it during their Friends & Family event (April) so I was thrilled when I found out they were having a random 25% off event!


I owned this bag in black but returned it.  I liked it better in this color and the vanilla.  I went with the Belford Bowling satchel- same sale at Macys.    I purchased the MK and a Dooney.  Looks great


----------



## songyuup

Large hamilton


----------



## AlinaRose

songyuup said:


> Large hamilton



lovely bag! I'm looking at getting this one in that Luggage/Tan color


----------



## Shoebaglady

missaudrie said:
			
		

> Ordered this bag last Saturday w/the 25% off Macy's was having. Fell in love with it at the Macy's store and told myself I'd get it during their Friends & Family event (April) so I was thrilled when I found out they were having a random 25% off event!



I love this!!!!!


----------



## bagghista

Lovin' my Michael Kors Bedford 
Satchel &#128139;


----------



## Meganooxx

Newest Purchase


----------



## lizziejean3

Meganooxx said:


> Newest Purchase



I love that color!


----------



## shoptexan

I got this Large Grayson Satchel at my local outlet! It was priced at $348 originally, and then they knocked the price down to $300. Plus, the sales lady was super nice and told me about a coupon book my mall had with a 20% off coupon for purchases of $250 or more at Michael Kors! Yes, it is the outlet version, but I'm okay with the differences for a $250 price tag.


----------



## Restore724

shoptexan said:


> I got this Large Grayson Satchel at my local outlet! It was priced at $348 originally, and then they knocked the price down to $300. Plus, the sales lady was super nice and told me about a coupon book my mall had with a 20% off coupon for purchases of $250 or more at Michael Kors! Yes, it is the outlet version, but I'm okay with the differences for a $250 price tag.



Congrats on outlet deal and you took a Great photo!

What size is the bag? 
Did it have crossbody strap? 
Does rolled handles fit over shoulder?


----------



## phxlvlove84

My Michael Kors Weston in large


----------



## shoptexan

Restore724 said:


> Congrats on outlet deal and you took a Great photo!
> 
> What size is the bag?
> Did it have crossbody strap?
> Does rolled handles fit over shoulder?


The bag is about a foot long, 8 inches tall and 6 inches wide. My outlet called it a "large", but it's closer to the medium Grayson measurements. It does come with a cross body strap and while TECHNICALLY it fits over my shoulder, it feels pretty awkward. I definitely wouldn't call it a shoulder bag!


----------



## luzchic

my MK wristlet


----------



## luzchic

Meganooxx said:


> Newest Purchase



Beautiful Hamilton. I like the color a lot.


----------



## lizziejean3

My first MK!  Jet Set NS Neoprene Tote in Turquoise. $76.80 ($128 + 25% + 20% off) from Macy's. Shown with a Vera Bradley fob.


----------



## makayk

My medium work tote- Love it!


----------



## plumaplomb

shoptexan said:


> I got this Large Grayson Satchel at my local outlet! It was priced at $348 originally, and then they knocked the price down to $300. Plus, the sales lady was super nice and told me about a coupon book my mall had with a 20% off coupon for purchases of $250 or more at Michael Kors! Yes, it is the outlet version, but I'm okay with the differences for a $250 price tag.



Bag twins!  Except mine is a different color.  Mine is from the outlet too...they don't have a retail version, do they?


----------



## carterazo

phxlvlove84 said:


> My Michael Kors Weston in large



Love this!


----------



## shoptexan

plumaplomb said:


> Bag twins!  Except mine is a different color.  Mine is from the outlet too...they don't have a retail version, do they?


Yay! And they actually do. The ones I normally see people with are a little more rectangular and have different studs on the top.


----------



## phxlvlove84

carterazo said:


> Love this!


Thank you


----------



## Amortentia




----------



## Amortentia




----------



## plumaplomb

shoptexan said:


> Yay! And they actually do. The ones I normally see people with are a little more rectangular and have different studs on the top.



I want to see a pic!!  Can someone post the retail version??  Quote me !!


----------



## Meganooxx

luzchic said:


> Beautiful Hamilton. I like the color a lot.


Thank you !


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

luzchic said:


> View attachment 2206154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my MK wristlet


----------



## mbk318

DH got this for me for our 1 year anniversary.


----------



## Auluna

Is my MICHAEL  KORS HANDBAG AUTHENTIC!? Help please is my first mk!!


----------



## Auluna

Is my michael kors wallet authentic???


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

shoptexan said:


> I got this Large Grayson Satchel at my local outlet! It was priced at $348 originally, and then they knocked the price down to $300. Plus, the sales lady was super nice and told me about a coupon book my mall had with a 20% off coupon for purchases of $250 or more at Michael Kors! Yes, it is the outlet version, but I'm okay with the differences for a $250 price tag.


I love the outlet version shape and size.  Good price! Enjoy


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

mbk318 said:


> DH got this for me for our 1 year anniversary.


Great gift congrats


----------



## amberlee9

Bought a MK Cynthia in Mandarin yesterday! I'm in love  ! There is a small wrinkle in it though, and I don't know if I should exchange it, because it is unnoticeable when looking at the bag 

Pictures on imgur as they wouldn't upload here: http://imgur.com/a/P1BNK


----------



## tazfrk

amberlee9 said:


> Bought a MK Cynthia in Mandarin yesterday! I'm in love  ! There is a small wrinkle in it though, and I don't know if I should exchange it, because it is unnoticeable when looking at the bag
> 
> Pictures on imgur as they wouldn't upload here: http://imgur.com/a/P1BNK


I love that bag, I had purchased it and it was just too heavy for me to carry, but that is a gorgeous color and you will really enjoy it!


----------



## tanya1729

My MK Selma and matching wallet in black! Perfect bag and a must have!


----------



## tazfrk

tanya1729 said:


> View attachment 2222268
> 
> 
> My MK Selma and matching wallet in black! Perfect bag and a must have!


Love the combo, enjoy your new beautiful set!


----------



## tanya1729

tazfrk said:


> Love the combo, enjoy your new beautiful set!



Yay! Thank you so much


----------



## ashleyvb

So I tried on the black Weston yesterday an loved it of course. However, the lining was black and online the lining was shown as cream. Was I trying on the Weston or a bag similar to it? I'm almost positive it was the weston though, someone please help!!!!


----------



## prettychinadoll

My first MK clutch! I got it on sale for 50% off too :3


----------



## tazfrk

prettychinadoll said:


> My first MK clutch! I got it on sale for 50% off too :3


Gorgeous clutch and half off, what a great deal and beautiful bag!


----------



## Kajleen

My new MK Fulton Large Crossbody in Tangerine just arrived 












and I'm waiting for arrival of this one in red tomato


----------



## tazfrk

Kajleen said:


> My new MK Fulton Large Crossbody in Tangerine just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm waiting for arrival of this one in red tomato


Dont you just love the tangerine, such a nice pop of color for the season, enjoy it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## Luba87

tazfrk said:


> I love that bag, I had purchased it and it was just too heavy for me to carry, but that is a gorgeous color and you will really enjoy it!


 it


----------



## ashleyvb

Does anyone have a black Weston???


----------



## RKDubs

My new Hamilton! Very pleased


----------



## RKDubs

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2224932
> 
> 
> My new Hamilton! Very pleased



Oh the strap got goofed in the pic, oops! You get the idea


----------



## tazfrk

Gorgeous! Is that the rose lock or gold?


----------



## RKDubs

tazfrk said:


> Gorgeous! Is that the rose lock or gold?



Thanks! I appreciate it  It's actually gold, the pic made the coloring look a bit off. Rose gold would be beautiful, but the gold works well with the pattern


----------



## iHeartMK

Kajleen said:


> My new MK Fulton Large Crossbody in Tangerine just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm waiting for arrival of this one in red tomato


Do you know where I can find that red tomato crossbody online? I've never seen it before and I love it!! TIA


----------



## tsjones21

Auluna said:


> Is my MICHAEL  KORS HANDBAG AUTHENTIC!? Help please is my first mk!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2221031
> View attachment 2221032
> View attachment 2221033
> View attachment 2221037



I have a similar bag that was purchased from the MK outlet. The lining is the same as yours but mine has pockets inside.


----------



## Kajleen

iHeartMK said:


> Do you know where I can find that red tomato crossbody online? I've never seen it before and I love it!! TIA



Hi, I bought it online on Net-A-Porter in sales on monday. But it was sold out within hours. Maybe you can find it elsewhere. If so, let me know. I would like buy it in another color


----------



## Kajleen

tazfrk said:


> Dont you just love the tangerine, such a nice pop of color for the season, enjoy it's a beautiful bag.


yep, definitely love! the tangerine color is amazing!


----------



## tazfrk

Kajleen said:


> yep, definitely love! the tangerine color is amazing!



I love the tangerine color also, and with the sales going on in that color it's wonderful what you might find.


----------



## melaniefwong

My new Vanilla Jet Set - Medium Chain Shoulder Tote!
Does anyone know how to get the wrinkles out?




Thanks!!


----------



## tazfrk

I have a gucci bag made of this leather and I stuff it with paper and the dust bag even and hang it in the closest or even a small pillow, works good.


----------



## shoegal27

Just got it and am in love.


----------



## tazfrk

shoegal27 said:


> View attachment 2230331
> 
> 
> Just got it and am in love.


Was wondering when someone was going to get this bag, very pretty and I love the color.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My small MK family!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## RKDubs

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2230481
> 
> 
> My small MK family!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;



Beautiful family photo!! Gorgeous collection


----------



## dlmassie

shoegal27 said:


> View attachment 2230331
> 
> 
> Just got it and am in love.


LOOVE THIS! If you get this I'd love to see some mod shots


----------



## shoegal27

Ok will upload later. Thank you ladies. I'm in love with it.


----------



## shoegal27

Michael kors Naomi. I'm in love.


----------



## Kajleen

shoegal27 said:


> View attachment 2230836
> 
> View attachment 2230839
> 
> 
> Michael kors Naomi. I'm in love.



she is amazing and fits you perfectly!


----------



## shoegal27

Thank you. This is my first MK bag. I gifted my mom with two but never for me. I also got a wallet.


----------



## lala76

shoegal27 said:


> View attachment 2230836
> 
> View attachment 2230839
> 
> 
> Michael kors Naomi. I'm in love.


Omg. That is gorgeous!!


----------



## shoegal27

&#128521;&#128525;


----------



## msmsytique

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2230481
> 
> 
> My small MK family!!! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


 
Love all the color in your small family! 



shoegal27 said:


> View attachment 2230836
> 
> View attachment 2230839
> 
> 
> Michael kors Naomi. I'm in love.


 
Looks great on you. Congrats!


----------



## tazfrk

It is a much larger bag than I thought, very nice!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

RKDubs said:


> Beautiful family photo!! Gorgeous collection



Thank you so much!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

msmsytique said:


> Love all the color in your small family!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you. Congrats!



Thank you, me too!!! The bright colors are so cheery, it makes me smile!


----------



## RKDubs

Using my black MK Jet Set E/W signature tote for work that I purchased at Nordstrom. This bag is perfect for work; just the right size and very stylish IMO


----------



## msmsytique

My ever growing MK Collection.


----------



## tazfrk

Stunning collection, love all the different colors and styles you have chosen!


----------



## tazfrk

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2231678
> 
> 
> Using my black MK Jet Set E/W signature tote for work that I purchased at Nordstrom. This bag is perfect for work; just the right size and very stylish IMO



That really is a pretty bag, if I had not just purchased a black bag I would go for this one too.


----------



## msmsytique

tazfrk said:


> Stunning collection, love all the different colors and styles you have chosen!


 
Thank you


----------



## shoegal27

Thank you ladies


----------



## amm1215

My get well gift to myself-love it!


----------



## tazfrk

So pretty and shiny!


----------



## msmsytique

amm1215 said:


> View attachment 2234703
> 
> My get well gift to myself-love it!


 
Love the Grayson, congrats on your bag


----------



## dlmassie

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2231678
> 
> 
> Using my black MK Jet Set E/W signature tote for work that I purchased at Nordstrom. This bag is perfect for work; just the right size and very stylish IMO


I saw this hunting in TjMaxx today! I looooved it!


----------



## tazfrk

RKDubs said:


> View attachment 2231678
> 
> 
> Using my black MK Jet Set E/W signature tote for work that I purchased at Nordstrom. This bag is perfect for work; just the right size and very stylish IMO



I am so mad that I am on a bag ban, they had this bag on sale at T.J. Maxx today for 139.00,
ackkkkkkkkkk, wish I could have bought it


----------



## RKDubs

tazfrk said:


> I am so mad that I am on a bag ban, they had this bag on sale at T.J. Maxx today for 139.00,
> ackkkkkkkkkk, wish I could have bought it



Oh that's hard, it's a fabulous purse, but I'm proud of you! Stay strong! Lol


----------



## RKDubs

tazfrk said:


> That really is a pretty bag, if I had not just purchased a black bag I would go for this one too.



Thanks! I appreciate the compliment! I love how roomy it is. I'm trying to go on a ban now... Just so hard!! I see so many great styles that I just adore


----------



## abdoutots




----------



## abdoutots

abdoutots said:


>



I finally took them out for a group shot. I absolutely love the hamiltons and could easily see myself getting one in every color


----------



## msmsytique

abdoutots said:


>


 
Loving the COLORS  Great collection.


----------



## tazfrk

Really nice collection


----------



## RKDubs

abdoutots said:


> I finally took them out for a group shot. I absolutely love the hamiltons and could easily see myself getting one in every color



Gorgeous bags! I love the colors, the blue Hamilton is my fav!


----------



## myusername

My little Jet Set family


----------



## karo

myusername said:


> My little Jet Set family
> View attachment 2239481


What a gorgeous family!


----------



## Jennifer41

My new fave bought the satchel at Dillard's yesterday on sale


----------



## myusername

karo said:


> What a gorgeous family!



Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## peggyplaw

The color combination - pink + purple - is beautiful! Enjoy the purse & the charm


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Thank you! I'm partial to pink and purple, my cell phone case is pink and purple.


----------



## shoegal27

I got this wallet with the Naomi bag. 




The Naomi bag is so pretty.


----------



## tazfrk

Everyone is getting such gorgeous items, ooohhhh how I hate my shopping ban


----------



## TiffanyS88

My MK collection:






MK Wishlist:
Hamilton in Luggage
Large Grayson in Brown


----------



## tazfrk

fabulous collection!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## Gscott88

MK pyramid studded Hamilton in zinnia


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Gscott88 said:


> MK pyramid studded Hamilton in zinnia
> View attachment 2243451



That is HOT!!!


----------



## tazfrk

As I stated before super hot bag, just gorgeous!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Jennifer41 said:


> My new fave bought the satchel at Dillard's yesterday on sale


Pretty! I want one also


----------



## XCruiseMe

Kajleen said:


> My new MK Fulton Large Crossbody in Tangerine just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm waiting for arrival of this one in red tomato




Where did you purchase the fulton crossbody at?  I hadn't seen them without the flap before and I really love it.  I posted the same big in another color in the Authenticate this bag thread and it was toss up on if it was real or not.  Seeing your beautiful bag is giving me hope that is real.


----------



## Purseaddict718

Here are my 2 b day presents! Mk tote and lv speedy 30.


----------



## Kajleen

XCruiseMe said:


> Where did you purchase the fulton crossbody at?  I hadn't seen them without the flap before and I really love it.  I posted the same big in another color in the Authenticate this bag thread and it was toss up on if it was real or not.  Seeing your beautiful bag is giving me hope that is real.



Hi, I bought it in outlet Parndorf (Austria, Europe). Fulton exist with flap and also without it (older collection).


----------



## PugHeaven

Purseaddict718 said:


> Here are my 2 b day presents! Mk tote and lv speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245832




Absolutely gorgeous!  Happy birthday.


----------



## tazfrk

Purseaddict718 said:


> Here are my 2 b day presents! Mk tote and lv speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245832



Both beautiful blue bags, happy birthdayartyhat:


----------



## amydg2

My first mk bag. Bought at las vegas. Good everyday bag. It does sag though but reaaally roomy. It can fit a lot of things 


	

		
			
		

		
	
w


----------



## tazfrk

Beautiful bag, nice first one!


----------



## Purseaddict718

PugHeaven said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  Happy birthday.



Thank you!


----------



## Purseaddict718

tazfrk said:


> Both beautiful blue bags, happy birthdayartyhat:



Thanks. Blue is my favorite color!!


----------



## msmsytique

Added another tote to my collection...MK signature tote in Vanilla/ebony. The style that started my MK love


----------



## SoFloGirl

Hello, everyone! I'm new to TPF even though I've been lurking a little while. I just wanted to share a bag that I got just this past Saturday at Dillard's for 50% off. Love it so much. Thanks for letting me share! 

(Hopefully this works!  )

Large Quilted Sloan Bag.


----------



## Purseaddict718

SoFloGirl said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm new to TPF even though I've been lurking a little while. I just wanted to share a bag that I got just this past Saturday at Dillard's for 50% off. Love it so much. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> (Hopefully this works!  )
> 
> Large Quilted Sloan Bag.



Lovely! I was looking at this bag too!! Half off what a deal!!


----------



## SoFloGirl

Purseaddict718 said:


> Lovely! I was looking at this bag too!! Half off what a deal!!



It was a great deal, I just couldn't resist! I had been eyeing this bag for a while too, so the sale just sweetened the deal. Patience is a virtue they say.


----------



## StyleAbovRubies

My latest addition


----------



## msmsytique

SoFloGirl said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm new to TPF even though I've been lurking a little while. I just wanted to share a bag that I got just this past Saturday at Dillard's for 50% off. Love it so much. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> (Hopefully this works!  )
> 
> Large Quilted Sloan Bag.


 
Congrats on your new bag, that was a great deal! What color is it black or navy? 



StyleAbovRubies said:


> View attachment 2250084
> 
> 
> My latest addition


 
Cadet blue? It's lovey, Congrats!


----------



## SoFloGirl

msmsytique said:


> Congrats on your new bag, that was a great deal! What color is it black or navy?



The color is lighter than navy, not as deep of a blue. Hard to photograph but very pretty in person!


----------



## SoFloGirl

Never mind, the bag is actually navy, lol 
Not sure why I thought different, haha


----------



## sheilaR

Let me share my first MK jetset tote size small right beside my LV speedy 30. It's my current fave


----------



## SoFloGirl

sheilaR said:


> Let me share my first MK jetset tote size small right beside my LV speedy 30. It's my current fave
> View attachment 2251912



I love it, very classy!
Love your Speedy as well.


----------



## tazfrk

Both bags are beautiful!


----------



## sheilaR

Thanks, girls!


----------



## Purseaddict718

sheilaR said:


> Let me share my first MK jetset tote size small right beside my LV speedy 30. It's my current fave
> View attachment 2251912



Very nice. I love the color!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## abdoutots

SoFloGirl said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm new to TPF even though I've been lurking a little while. I just wanted to share a bag that I got just this past Saturday at Dillard's for 50% off. Love it so much. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> (Hopefully this works!  )
> 
> Large Quilted Sloan Bag.



I had never seen this before. Very pretty!


----------



## tazfrk

Purseaddict718 said:


> Lovely! I was looking at this bag too!! Half off what a deal!!



Love the leather on the quilted bags, and great deal!


----------



## s.plue

Purseaddict718 said:


> Here are my 2 b day presents! Mk tote and lv speedy 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245832


Gorgeous! I have the MK in black and am DYING to get that same speedy!


----------



## bella601

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 2253588



Gorgeous


----------



## mkpurselover

I don't have pics of all my MK's, I just joined, but I have:
1 Hamilton in zinnia, one in cadet blue, one in quilted red, and one in purple. 1 Astor in navy, one in purple, and one Bedford in turquoise. (7 total) They all have silver tone hardware, an obsession of mine.  Michael is my preferred bag, I do have a few Rebecca Minkoffs


----------



## tazfrk

mkpurselover said:


> I don't have pics of all my MK's, I just joined, but I have:
> 1 Hamilton in zinnia, one in cadet blue, one in quilted red, and one in purple. 1 Astor in navy, one in purple, and one Bedford in turquoise. (7 total) They all have silver tone hardware, an obsession of mine.  Michael is my preferred bag, I do have a few Rebecca Minkoffs



Would love to see pics of your collection, sounds like a lot of beautiful bags!


----------



## mkpurselover

tazfrk said:


> Would love to see pics of your collection, sounds like a lot of beautiful bags!


Will get pics up of all this week - I'm not home right now.  Thanks for the .comment.


----------



## SoFloGirl

abdoutots said:


> I had never seen this before. Very pretty!



Thanks!


----------



## Purseaddict718

s.plue said:


> Gorgeous! I have the MK in black and am DYING to get that same speedy!



Thank you!! I love this speedy. It put me on banned island but it was totally worth it. Lol


----------



## mkpurselover

Ok, here is a pic of my MK family.  Iris, Cadet, Zinnia, and quilted red are my hammies; Navy and purple Astors, and one lone turq ostrich Knox.  All with SHW!  Love them


----------



## tazfrk

Beautiful collection, love all the colors!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Red medium jet set tote


----------



## tazfrk

CPrincessUK said:


> Red medium jet set tote
> View attachment 2260215



Love that color red, so pretty.


----------



## CPrincessUK

tazfrk said:


> Love that color red, so pretty.



thank you.


----------



## TaterTots

CPrincessUK said:


> Red medium jet set tote
> View attachment 2260215




The Red is phenomenal !!!


----------



## TaterTots

So here is my little collection as of right now... 

The bag that started it all for me Monogram Jet Set with Sig Wallet 





Then my little lovely I ordered just last night ... 

Just a little tease from the dust cover 




Full on bag ... 





Inside 





Edit to add the second Tote is the Med in color Palm


----------



## tazfrk

That green is delightful.


----------



## TaterTots

Thanks tazfrk!  I was kind of scared at first that it might only be a spring/summer bag but its dark enough that it can totally be carried year around! AND I can't wait to use it during the holidays ... A lot of ladies want the red bag but the green on this one will be PERFECT!


----------



## myusername

TaterTots said:


> Thanks tazfrk!  I was kind of scared at first that it might only be a spring/summer bag but its dark enough that it can totally be carried year around! AND I can't wait to use it during the holidays ... A lot of ladies want the red bag but the green on this one will be PERFECT!



Nice collection! Love the green tote! Congrats!


----------



## k.matte

My Little Michael kors family  the newest addition is the Grayson and I am super excited to show her off ! As you can see I'm in love with the logo


----------



## Time2Bme

shoegal27 said:


> View attachment 2230331
> 
> 
> Just got it and am in love.



I have been looking at that one. Are you happy with it? 

I love the colour


----------



## TaterTots

myusername said:


> Nice collection! Love the green tote! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

k.matte said:


> My Little Michael kors family  the newest addition is the Grayson and I am super excited to show her off ! As you can see I'm in love with the logo
> View attachment 2261144



Love the collection k.matte. And is that one of the iPhone wallets?  Love it if it is!  Plus I'm a big signature lover myself and my Large Grayson that I hope will be here today is just like yours  can't wait to get my hands on it , it seems to be the perfect everyday bag


----------



## k.matte

TaterTots said:


> Love the collection k.matte. And is that one of the iPhone wallets?  Love it if it is!  Plus I'm a big signature lover myself and my Large Grayson that I hope will be here today is just like yours  can't wait to get my hands on it , it seems to be the perfect everyday bag



It sure is! It's so convenient for when I want to go out with just a clutch though it doesn't have much space it's really just for cards and the phone which I'm fine with! And you will fall in love over and over again its the perfect everyday bag though it is a little big (I am only about 5 foot) but when you have tons of stuff it's perfect! What colour did you get it in?


----------



## TaterTots

k.matte said:


> It sure is! It's so convenient for when I want to go out with just a clutch though it doesn't have much space it's really just for cards and the phone which I'm fine with! And you will fall in love over and over again its the perfect everyday bag though it is a little big (I am only about 5 foot) but when you have tons of stuff it's perfect! What colour did you get it in?


 

The brown just like yours..    I'm at 5'11" so I'm hoping the large will still be a good size for me,  but I do want to get a med with the shoulder strap come Winter or the first of next year.  I've been looking at the iPhone wallets and they would be perfect for me to plop my iphone in with a few dollars cash and my debt/credit card and run out the door for shopping or just to pick something up.


----------



## TaterTots

My Large Grayson finally arrived and I've got a family portrait !!!!!


----------



## k.matte

TaterTots said:


> The brown just like yours..    I'm at 5'11" so I'm hoping the large will still be a good size for me,  but I do want to get a med with the shoulder strap come Winter or the first of next year.  I've been looking at the iPhone wallets and they would be perfect for me to plop my iphone in with a few dollars cash and my debt/credit card and run out the door for shopping or just to pick something up.



Yes I would recommended the wallet they are excellent small fits what you need so your not tempted I put more in And you can just wear it around your wrist and go !! By the way in love with your little family I am in love with obviously the Grayson and your green bag it's beautiful !!


----------



## myusername

Not a bag, but a cute addition to my little MK collection. Picked this up at the apple store. I've got a thing for stripes lately. 


Holds my essentials and iPhone 5 with case. Love it!


----------



## TaterTots

k.matte said:


> Yes I would recommended the wallet they are excellent small fits what you need so your not tempted I put more in And you can just wear it around your wrist and go !! By the way in love with your little family I am in love with obviously the Grayson and your green bag it's beautiful !!



Well you've sold me on the wristlet I'm for sure going to pick one up...  And Thanks!  The palm green travel tote went on sale and I just had to snatch it up... I love a good green..


----------



## TaterTots

myusername said:


> not a bag, but a cute addition to my little mk collection. Picked this up at the apple store. I've got a thing for stripes lately.
> View attachment 2261712
> 
> holds my essentials and iphone 5 with case. Love it!
> View attachment 2261716



love it!!!!


----------



## myusername

TaterTots said:


> love it!!!!



Thanks! Nice little collection you've got there, yourself. Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

myusername said:


> Thanks! Nice little collection you've got there, yourself. Congrats!



Thank you....


----------



## yingkob

My pretty Selma Messenger 
love too much


----------



## cmg

k.matte said:


> My Little Michael kors family  the newest addition is the Grayson and I am super excited to show her off ! As you can see I'm in love with the logo
> View attachment 2261144


Love your collection! I really like the bag with the white straps. Would you mind telling me what it is called? Thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

yingkob said:


> My pretty Selma Messenger
> love too much


 
Love your Selma messenger!


----------



## k.matte

cmg said:


> Love your collection! I really like the bag with the white straps. Would you mind telling me what it is called? Thanks!



Hey ya it says its a summer large Ew tote mk signature jacquard I got it at the outlet in Niagara Falls they don't sell it online on the actual site though it also comes in a bigger siZe and you can get the straps in different colours like navy yellow and dark green I got it at Christmas time so not sure if they will sell it anymore but it's worth checking them out at an outlet that's your best bet!


----------



## TaterTots

k.matte on the question you had about my Grayson ... It's a leather pull tab on the inside..


----------



## k.matte

TaterTots said:


> k.matte on the question you had about my Grayson ... It's a leather pull tab on the inside..



Ya me too but you know the litter gold thing that's holding the leather tab there is an engraving on it I was wondering what yours said


----------



## yingkob

TaterTots said:


> Love your Selma messenger!


Thank you TaterTots. I love it too


----------



## cmg

k.matte said:


> Hey ya it says its a summer large Ew tote mk signature jacquard I got it at the outlet in Niagara Falls they don't sell it online on the actual site though it also comes in a bigger siZe and you can get the straps in different colours like navy yellow and dark green I got it at Christmas time so not sure if they will sell it anymore but it's worth checking them out at an outlet that's your best bet!


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## k.matte

cmg said:


> Thanks so much for the info!



No problem !


----------



## TaterTots

k.matte said:


> Ya me too but you know the litter gold thing that's holding the leather tab there is an engraving on it I was wondering what yours said



Its really small to read but I'm thinking its just regular zipper stamping


----------



## k.matte

TaterTots said:


> Its really small to read but I'm thinking its just regular zipper stamping


 
ok I was really scared because all three of mine don't say Michael kors or anything I was like hmmmm but I guess its just a zipper thanks !


----------



## Louislily

myusername said:


> Not a bag, but a cute addition to my little MK collection. Picked this up at the apple store. I've got a thing for stripes lately.
> View attachment 2261712
> 
> Holds my essentials and iPhone 5 with case. Love it!
> View attachment 2261716



Super cute!


----------



## Louislily

My latest MK addition isn't a bag, but this handy mandarin iphone holder. Last week when I went out to get some food I just slid my card behind my phone and I was ready to go


----------



## TaterTots

k.matte said:


> ok I was really scared because all three of mine don't say Michael kors or anything I was like hmmmm but I guess its just a zipper thanks !



Your welcome!


----------



## zaara10

I'm a full-time coachie, but I couldn't resist this MK bag from the Nordstrom anniversary sale today! I'm so tempted to go back for the black or iris one too! 

Without flash:
	

		
			
		

		
	




With flash:


----------



## houstonm2198

zaara10 said:


> I'm a full-time coachie, but I couldn't resist this MK bag from the Nordstrom anniversary sale today! I'm so tempted to go back for the black or iris one too!
> 
> Without flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264120
> 
> 
> With flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2264121


Pretty!


----------



## shoegal27

Did anyone else purchase Naomi?  I'd love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## MDT

Since I bought my Selma Messenger today, I figured I'd show off my small, but growing MK collection! I think I need something green or red next!


----------



## Louislily

MDT said:


> Since I bought my Selma Messenger today, I figured I'd show off my small, but growing MK collection! I think I need something green or red next!



Love the colors, especially the large orange hamilton!


----------



## MDT

Louislily said:


> Love the colors, especially the large orange hamilton!



Thank you. Unfortunately I'm not as fond of the orange anymore but I still can't part with this bag. Maybe I'll like it more again this fall.


----------



## msmsytique

MDT said:


> Since I bought my Selma Messenger today, I figured I'd show off my small, but growing MK collection! I think I need something green or red next!


 
Messenger Selma is super cute, great collection!


----------



## mkpurselover

MDT said:


> Since I bought my Selma Messenger today, I figured I'd show off my small, but growing MK collection! I think I need something green or red next!


Love all that color!  I say red!


----------



## MDT

msmsytique said:


> Messenger Selma is super cute, great collection!



Thank you!



mkpurselover said:


> Love all that color!  I say red!



I'll keep that in mind


----------



## TaterTots

Love your collection MDT...


----------



## tazfrk

MDT said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately I'm not as fond of the orange anymore but I still can't part with this bag. Maybe I'll like it more again this fall.



Is it orange or tangerine, I have the tangerine and love it and get tons of compliments on it. I wear it with my camo jeans and tank tops


----------



## CPrincessUK

TaterTots said:


> The Red is phenomenal !!!



Thank you and your palm tote is stunning. I loved the red so much I ordered the cadet colour from eBay. And when DH gets me the black at the end of the year, I will be completely set.


----------



## yingkob

MDT said:


> Since I bought my Selma Messenger today, I figured I'd show off my small, but growing MK collection! I think I need something green or red next!


 
 love your MK family
special love Selma Messenger  cute and beautiful purple.
I wait to see your next green and red (not too long right ????? )


----------



## MDT

tazfrk said:


> Is it orange or tangerine, I have the tangerine and love it and get tons of compliments on it. I wear it with my camo jeans and tank tops



It's tangerine. I think the reason I've fallen out of love with her is that I've been wearing lots of corals and pinks this summer and I can't ever carry her. Maybe my real problem is just that I need a bigger wardrobe so I can take her out more!



yingkob said:


> love your MK family
> special love Selma Messenger  cute and beautiful purple.
> I wait to see your next green and red (not too long right ????? )



Hopefully not! I didn't care much for the red MK had out earlier this summer. I want a shade a little brighter and preferably with SHW. Keeping my fingers crossed MK comes out with something like this this fall or winter.


----------



## mkpurselover

Oh my!  I went to MK outlet yesterday, and YEA, they had the new Pomegranate Hamilton with SHW!!!. I was not totally in love with the Iris hammie I bought last week, so I exchanges it.     I also bought a gunmetal jet set with lots SHW discounted to $130 !  So excited to add to my MK family


----------



## kkatrina

mkpurselover said:


> Ok, here is a pic of my MK family.  Iris, Cadet, Zinnia, and quilted red are my hammies; Navy and purple Astors, and one lone turq ostrich Knox.  All with SHW!  Love them



Love all your colors!! Great choices!! 



CPrincessUK said:


> Red medium jet set tote
> View attachment 2260215



I have never seen it in red, it's to die for!! So different than the usual colors  



TaterTots said:


> So here is my little collection as of right now...
> 
> The bag that started it all for me Monogram Jet Set with Sig Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then my little lovely I ordered just last night ...
> 
> Just a little tease from the dust cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full on bag ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit to add the second Tote is the Med in color Palm



The green is bold, love it!



myusername said:


> Not a bag, but a cute addition to my little MK collection. Picked this up at the apple store. I've got a thing for stripes lately.
> View attachment 2261712
> 
> Holds my essentials and iPhone 5 with case. Love it!
> 
> I wanted this pattern for awhile, but can never find the perfect bag!! Maybe I should've gone for your case instead...


----------



## Italianjewel

Here are two of my recent additions.


----------



## MDT

Italianjewel said:


> Here are two of my recent additions.



Beautiful!


----------



## tazfrk

MDT said:


> It's tangerine. I think the reason I've fallen out of love with her is that I've been wearing lots of corals and pinks this summer and I can't ever carry her. Maybe my real problem is just that I need a bigger wardrobe so I can take her out more!
> 
> 
> Maybe that's it because I wear mine with green, brown camo and vanilla colored clothes and get lots of compliments on the tangerine. I also have a Jessica Simpson dress that is really colorful and i wear it with that. So it goes with alot , just have fun mixing it up, you will fall in love with it again.


----------



## myserendipity

MDT said:


> Since I bought my Selma Messenger today, I figured I'd show off my small, but growing MK collection! I think I need something green or red next!


Love your collection!!


----------



## yingkob

Italianjewel said:


> Here are two of my recent additions.


 
Like like your black and white collection. Very chic


----------



## Rose71

SoFloGirl said:


> Large Quilted Sloan Bag.


It´s awesome...absolutely I love this quilted leather on bags...but today, I don´t   see one in a storei wanted to see this one in dark dune..but o.k. I bought a black e/w Hamilton in studdes brass


----------



## tazfrk

Rose71 said:


> It´s awesome...absolutely I love this quilted leather on bags...but today, I don´t   see one in a storei wanted to see this one in dark dune..but o.k. I bought a black e/w Hamilton in studdes brass



That is a very nice looking bag!


----------



## coachgirl555

Here are my 2 
I just bought this past weekend.... was not liking the new look of Coach so decided to check out MK again after years....!
1st is my brand new purchase 
Large Crocodile Gia tote!! LOVE this bag!!




2nd is a very lightly used purchase (if any of you MK ladies out there can help me with the name of this bag and possibly when she came out I would be EVER so THANKFULL) the leather is jusr so amazing....!!


----------



## Rose71

tazfrk said:


> That is a very nice looking bag!


Oh yes it is.


----------



## karo

MDT said:


> Since I bought my Selma Messenger today, I figured I'd show off my small, but growing MK collection! I think I need something green or red next!


You've got a gorgeous collection! Love these colors!


----------



## PurseChick77

SoFloGirl said:


> Hello, everyone! I'm new to TPF even though I've been lurking a little while. I just wanted to share a bag that I got just this past Saturday at Dillard's for 50% off. Love it so much. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> (Hopefully this works!  )
> 
> Large Quilted Sloan Bag.


I want this bag so badly! How do you like it?


----------



## tazfrk

coachgirl555 said:


> Here are my 2
> I just bought this past weekend.... was not liking the new look of Coach so decided to check out MK again after years....!
> 1st is my brand new purchase
> Large Crocodile Gia tote!! LOVE this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is a very lightly used purchase (if any of you MK ladies out there can help me with the name of this bag and possibly when she came out I would be EVER so THANKFULL) the leather is jusr so amazing....!!



That Croc Gia tote is gorgeous!


----------



## Malin91

myusername said:


> Not a bag, but a cute addition to my little MK collection. Picked this up at the apple store. I've got a thing for stripes lately.
> View attachment 2261712
> 
> Holds my essentials and iPhone 5 with case. Love it!
> View attachment 2261716


 
I love that! Is it navy or black?


----------



## coachgirl555

tazfrk said:


> That Croc Gia tote is gorgeous!



Thank You...!!!


----------



## blinglips

Hello Everyone!
I am new to this thread just saying hello and posting pic of my small
MK collection  
love everyone's pics!!!


----------



## mkpurselover

blinglips said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I am new to this thread just saying hello and posting pic of my small
> MK collection
> love everyone's pics!!!


Love your croc Hamilton with SHW.  Have not seen that before.


----------



## mkpurselover

coachgirl555 said:


> Here are my 2
> I just bought this past weekend.... was not liking the new look of Coach so decided to check out MK again after years....!
> 1st is my brand new purchase
> Large Crocodile Gia tote!! LOVE this bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd is a very lightly used purchase (if any of you MK ladies out there can help me with the name of this bag and possibly when she came out I would be EVER so THANKFULL) the leather is jusr so amazing....!!


Great looking bags.  Sorry, I have no idea what the second bag is but like the color.  
PS, where did you find the dragonfly for your purse.  (love Dragonflies)


----------



## tazfrk

blinglips said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I am new to this thread just saying hello and posting pic of my small
> MK collection
> love everyone's pics!!!



Great collection and welcome!


----------



## blinglips

mkpurselover said:


> Love your croc Hamilton with SHW.  Have not seen that before.


_thank you  I always wanted a gray bag and couldn't find the one I wanted until now.
I think gray shade is great to have since it goes with lot of different colors_


----------



## blinglips

_I forgot about this one...I believe it is called MK gansevoort.
I love this bag with python trim!! >_< I always liked python design with MK bags
but didn't want one with all python design. _


----------



## thebreat

My humble little family


----------



## tazfrk

Nice collection, I like that green color.


----------



## plumaplomb

thebreat said:


> My humble little family
> View attachment 2271165



I love that little gray one!  What is it called?


----------



## plumaplomb

shoegal27 said:


> Did anyone else purchase Naomi?  I'd love to hear your thoughts.



Ditto!  I would also love to see any modeling pics!!


----------



## lala76

Breaking this beauty out for the weekend! Haven't used her in a while!


----------



## zaara10

I couldn't resist; I went back to Nordie's for the black MK too! I love these bags! So much roomier than you'd think. 






Together:


----------



## tazfrk

Very pretty in both colors, such a nice design on that one.


----------



## thebreat

plumaplomb said:


> I love that little gray one!  What is it called?



I got that one second hand. I have seen it pop up on eBay, but I can't find a style name!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

zaara10 said:


> I couldn't resist; I went back to Nordie's for the black MK too! I love these bags! So much roomier than you'd think.
> 
> View attachment 2272739
> 
> View attachment 2272740
> 
> 
> Together:
> View attachment 2272741


What is the name of this style of bag?


----------



## zaara10

Vintagepleasure said:


> What is the name of this style of bag?



It's the charm-tassel convertible shoulder bag.


----------



## yingkob

thebreat said:


> My humble little family
> View attachment 2271165


 
very beautiful family
special love one in green what model


----------



## Vintagepleasure

My small MK collection. This is just my signature bags.
Brown MK jetset tote
Beige MK jetset tote
Grayson coated material tote 
MK purple strap wristlet


----------



## Vintagepleasure

And these are my leather bags

Black pebble leather jetset tote
Medium saffiano leather winter white jet set tote 
Black and white selma messenger 
And my newest baby MK Weston black and white from the fall 2013 MK collection


----------



## Luba87

Vintagepleasure said:


> And these are my leather bags
> 
> Black pebble leather jetset tote
> Medium saffiano leather winter white jet set tote
> Black and white selma messenger
> And my newest baby MK Weston black and white from the fall 2013 MK collection


I love them all!!!! The Selma and Weston are to die for


----------



## Vintagepleasure

Luba87 said:


> I love them all!!!! The Selma and Weston are to die for


Thank you! I'm dying to wear my Weston but I'm waiting til the fall but its killing me.


----------



## MDT

Vintagepleasure said:


> And these are my leather bags
> 
> Black pebble leather jetset tote
> Medium saffiano leather winter white jet set tote
> Black and white selma messenger
> And my newest baby MK Weston black and white from the fall 2013 MK collection



Beautiful!  I love all the black and white, especially the Weston.


----------



## Rose71

mkpurselover said:


> Oh my!  I went to MK outlet yesterday, and YEA, they had the new Pomegranate Hamilton with SHW!!!. I was not totally in love with the Iris hammie I bought last week, so I exchanges it.     I also bought a gunmetal jet set with lots SHW discounted to $130 !  So excited to add to my MK family


Yes, it rocksI like the colour from the Hamilton. Before I bought my Hamilton studded brass I thought over a Hamilton in peony. But this colour doesn´t in the shops, so I be lucky to found my super studded brass. A view days later I bought a Ralph Lauren tote in pink...So it rocks too


----------



## tazfrk

Lovin that weston black and white, it is on my list, but it's a very , very long list, lol.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

My Cadet Hamilton and matching wallet.


----------



## tazfrk

Cadet is gorgeous!


----------



## k.matte

I know this is the wrong thread but no one ever responds to the authenticate thread ! I want to purchase this iPhone wallet but I want to make sure it's real she bought it from eBay so if someone can help me out


----------



## tazfrk

I am sorry, I wish I could authenticate items but I just dont feel qualified.


----------



## k.matte

tazfrk said:


> I am sorry, I wish I could authenticate items but I just dont feel qualified.



I'm just looking for opinions and thoughts about it I think it's authentic but the story just doesn't seem valid so just looking for another opinion on how it looks


----------



## Jennifer41

My baby got here today from Macy's


----------



## Jennifer41

Looks ok to me


----------



## Latifa555

abdoutots said:


>




What is the color of the Jet Set.Do you know how its called? I likt this color. 

Where did you buy it? Please let me know...


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Jennifer41 said:


> My baby got here today from Macy's
> View attachment 2281720


so pretty!


----------



## CPrincessUK

My second jet set tote in cadet




And with her fraternal twin sister that I got about a month ago.




I think I need triplets! Hehe.


----------



## blinglips

CPrincessUK said:


> My second jet set tote in cadet
> 
> View attachment 2288855
> 
> 
> And with her fraternal twin sister that I got about a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 2288857
> 
> 
> I think I need triplets! Hehe.


Love the Cadet color!! debating on getting one...I always liked the color but wasn't sure
if it would go with lot of outfits. but keep seeing this color is making me want to get one lol


----------



## CPrincessUK

blinglips said:


> Love the Cadet color!! debating on getting one...I always liked the color but wasn't sure
> if it would go with lot of outfits. but keep seeing this color is making me want to get one lol



I think you should. It would go with black, white, grey and combinations of all three so black and white and blue  jeans.
If you are brave you can wear with yellow (probably a pale yellow), burgundy or emerald green.
Go for it!


----------



## myusername

CPrincessUK said:


> My second jet set tote in cadet
> 
> View attachment 2288855
> 
> 
> And with her fraternal twin sister that I got about a month ago.
> 
> View attachment 2288857
> 
> 
> I think I need triplets! Hehe.



Beautiful colors! I heart the jet set totes. Picked up my third small tote earlier this week! Congrats!


----------



## CPrincessUK

myusername said:


> Beautiful colors! I heart the jet set totes. Picked up my third small tote earlier this week! Congrats!



Thank you. What colour did you get?


----------



## myusername

CPrincessUK said:


> Thank you. What colour did you get?



I got it in black. Kind of boring, but I needed a black purse that was low key and would go with some of my outfits for work. I was soooo tempted to get the new gray color, with silver hardware. I think I see quadruplets in my future...


----------



## CPrincessUK

myusername said:


> I got it in black. Kind of boring, but I needed a black purse that was low key and would go with some of my outfits for work. I was soooo tempted to get the new gray color, with silver hardware. I think I see quadruplets in my future...



Not boring at all. I love black bags and currently persuading DH to buy me the black one as a gift to complete the jet set collection.
Then with my DE neverfull I am covered with respect to totes!


----------



## myusername

CPrincessUK said:


> Not boring at all. I love black bags and currently persuading DH to buy me the black one as a gift to complete the jet set collection.
> Then with my DE neverfull I am covered with respect to totes!



I was never really into totes prior to this year. I've had the NF in DE and a Gucci Joy tote since '09. Those are lovely totes, but with the wonderful color options that MK offers and the fairly inexpensive price point (compared to LV), I'm able to stock pile my new found tote obsession. Hahaha!
Good luck persuading your DH to buy the black one! Hope to see a picture on here very soon!


----------



## CPrincessUK

myusername said:


> I was never really into totes prior to this year. I've had the NF in DE and a Gucci Joy tote since '09. Those are lovely totes, but with the wonderful color options that MK offers and the fairly inexpensive price point (compared to LV), I'm able to stock pile my new found tote obsession. Hahaha!
> Good luck persuading your DH to buy the black one! Hope to see a picture on here very soon!



I agree. The colours are really special. So saturated and gorgeous. I always wanted a tote in a bright colour but felt limited my LV's original offering. Although now the epi neverfulls are available I think they are too pricey for an open tote and MK is a really good option.
What colour will you get next?


----------



## myusername

CPrincessUK said:


> I agree. The colours are really special. So saturated and gorgeous. I always wanted a tote in a bright colour but felt limited my LV's original offering. Although now the epi neverfulls are available I think they are too pricey for an open tote and MK is a really good option.
> What colour will you get next?



I agree, epi neverfulls are way too expensive. I won't even entertain the thought of looking at one.
I'm thinking of either the gray, red, teal, mandarin, or the b&w checkered print (reminds me of LV's damier print, but idk, I may be too conservative to pull that off). Ahhhh! So many to chose from... Since I have three already, it'll have to be on sale in order for me to pull the trigger and justify a fourth tote in the same style.


----------



## CPrincessUK

myusername said:


> I agree, epi neverfulls are way too expensive. I won't even entertain the thought of looking at one.
> I'm thinking of either the gray, red, teal, mandarin, or the b&w checkered print (reminds me of LV's damier print, but idk, I may be too conservative to pull that off). Ahhhh! So many to chose from... Since I have three already, it'll have to be on sale in order for me to pull the trigger and justify a fourth tote in the same style.



All the colours you mention are gorgeous!! The checker print is gorgeous and so unusual but like you I am not sure I am brave enough.
I have the red and it is the perfect red. I saw the teal/turquoise 2 weeks ago and that was also show stopping.


----------



## tazfrk

CPrincessUK said:


> I agree. The colours are really special. So saturated and gorgeous. I always wanted a tote in a bright colour but felt limited my LV's original offering. Although now the epi neverfulls are available I think they are too pricey for an open tote and MK is a really good option.
> What colour will you get next?



I know those new LV epi neverfulls are way out of line in price in my opinion.


----------



## CPrincessUK

tazfrk said:


> I know those new LV epi neverfulls are way out of line in price in my opinion.



They really are!


----------



## Latifa555

How much are the new LV neverfull?

I'm looking for a MK Set toto in Tangerine ( same color as hermes) but can not find it!!
The blue one is FAB! Congrats


----------



## dolali

don't know if this is the right thread to post this, so mods please move it is not appropriate here.

 I got a MK continental wallet in Turquoise and am debating if it is a keeper. For those of you who own MK wallets, how do you like them? and how do they stand the everyday use? 

thank you for any info about this wallet


----------



## jules 8

Latifa555 said:


> How much are the new LV neverfull?
> 
> I'm looking for a MK Set toto in Tangerine ( same color as hermes) but can not find it!!
> The blue one is FAB! Congrats



The LV epi neverfull is about 2, 000 us dollars. ...


----------



## Latifa555

jules 8 said:


> The LV epi neverfull is about 2, 000 us dollars. ...



Thanks but here it doesn't cost that much.


----------



## Waffle65

dolali said:


> don't know if this is the right thread to post this, so mods please move it is not appropriate here.
> 
> I got a MK continental wallet in Turquoise and am debating if it is a keeper. For those of you who own MK wallets, how do you like them? and how do they stand the everyday use?
> 
> thank you for any info about this wallet



Beautiful wallet! I would definitely keep it. I don't have an MK wallet, but my mom has three of the leather continental wallets and she's been using them for about two years and they're in great shape. They look just as good as when she bought them.


----------



## dolali

Waffle65 said:


> Beautiful wallet! I would definitely keep it. I don't have an MK wallet, but my mom has three of the leather continental wallets and she's been using them for about two years and they're in great shape. They look just as good as when she bought them.



Thank you for your response Waffle65! I decided to keep it. The color is so cheerful that it makes me smile when I pull the wallet out of my bag. Leather seems very sturdy, so it should last for a while. 

PS. I love your avatar pic


----------



## ashleyvb

Just looked at the MK fall catalog... Currently dying over everything


----------



## SoFloGirl

PurseChick77 said:


> I want this bag so badly! How do you like it?


This is a really late reply, so sorry! But I love this bag. The leather is so soft and it holds quite a bit. I think it can be both casual and formal.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I just picked up the MK Saffiano iphone Wristlet in Madarin at my local Exchange store on clearance for $60! I can't wait to change into it!  I bought it to go with my Large Tan Saffiano Jet Set Tote.


----------



## k.matte

addicted2shoppn said:


> I just picked up the MK Saffiano iphone Wristlet in Madarin at my local Exchange store on clearance for $60! I can't wait to change into it!  I bought it to go with my Large Tan Saffiano Jet Set Tote.



This might sound like a silly question but what exactly is a local exchange store I've been looking all over for this !


----------



## addicted2shoppn

k.matte said:


> This might sound like a silly question but what exactly is a local exchange store I've been looking all over for this !



It is for those in the military- you can find them on base - also called PX / BX / or NEX, it is like a mini mall


----------



## mkpurselover

My new Selma, gray croc, & grommet wristlet in black!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

mkpurselover said:


> My new Selma, gray croc, & grommet wristlet in black!



Those are hot!


----------



## nana76

myusername said:


> My little Jet Set family
> View attachment 2239481


Love both but I'm confused to choose which one to get. Is the one on the left 'tan' & on the right 'luggage'?


----------



## myusername

nana76 said:


> Love both but I'm confused to choose which one to get. Is the one on the left 'tan' & on the right 'luggage'?



Yes, you're correct. I personally use the one in luggage more than the tan one. They're both great colors, but I find that luggage is just a tad more neutral, and better compliments my outfits. This tote is now available in another neutral color, looks like beige or taupe. I saw it at Macy's.


----------



## k.matte

Can anyone authenticate this or atleast know the name of this I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Internet and I am thinking about buying it from kijiji


----------



## fieldsinspring

From what I can see in the pics it looks good.  they also made this in the hamilton and they were mostly clearanced out about a month ago. 





k.matte said:


> Can anyone authenticate this or atleast know the name of this I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Internet and I am thinking about buying it from kijiji


----------



## k.matte

fieldsinspring said:


> From what I can see in the pics it looks good.  they also made this in the hamilton and they were mostly clearanced out about a month ago.



Thanks so much ! Do you think paying $65 is to much it has no stains or anything just clearly minor marks on the front metal part but I mean when there wallets go on sale there still looking at $100


----------



## fieldsinspring

You bet! I don't think that's bad- I know at Dillard's they went 50% off so you could maybe offer $50.. But it's what you're comfortable paying. I like that pattern on the wallet! 




k.matte said:


> Thanks so much ! Do you think paying $65 is to much it has no stains or anything just clearly minor marks on the front metal part but I mean when there wallets go on sale there still looking at $100


----------



## k.matte

fieldsinspring said:


> You bet! I don't think that's bad- I know at Dillard's they went 50% off so you could maybe offer $50.. But it's what you're comfortable paying. I like that pattern on the wallet!



Well I live in Canada and I am pretty sure there is no Dillard's here well def not where I live so it probably would be even more but thanks so much for the help ! And ya I love it reminds me of a zebra lol


----------



## Murphy47

TJMAXX had those for 50 also. I believe that one was canvas so I wouldn't go too high. Have you checked MK website for summer sales?


----------



## k.matte

Murphy47 said:


> TJMAXX had those for 50 also. I believe that one was canvas so I wouldn't go too high. Have you checked MK website for summer sales?



I live in Canada so the shipping tends to bring the total to basically the full price and I don't think the Michael kors site ships to Canada it always tells me I can't  and I just checked there is one iPhone wristlet on sale ! I went to the outlet in Niagara Falls and their prices were still in the $100 range


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Yeah the outlet in Niagara isn't very good price-wise!


----------



## k.matte

bagcrazysteph said:


> Yeah the outlet in Niagara isn't very good price-wise!



For sure it's a disappointment and I find that because the outlet isn't very far the actual stores never have sales because they rely on the outlet to have the lower end bags which they don't


----------



## luv_bagz

My very first MK handbag &#128522; Medium Grayson with chain strap all leather embossed logo in vanilla &#128525;


----------



## coachluvver

My first MK bag.


----------



## KatherineO

luv_bagz said:


> My very first MK handbag &#128522; Medium Grayson with chain strap all leather embossed logo in vanilla &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298154



This is gorgeous! Where did you find this???


----------



## linger_20

my very first MK handbag.... so inlove with my hamilton tote in turquoise!


----------



## tazfrk

luv_bagz said:


> My very first MK handbag &#128522; Medium Grayson with chain strap all leather embossed logo in vanilla &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298154



I likey!


----------



## zaara10

Go this MK Weston bag in turquoise today! I  this color!


----------



## luv_bagz

KatherineO said:


> This is gorgeous! Where did you find this???



Hi there,

I dont think You can find them at the stores anymore. A friend got for me when she stopped by in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia &#128522;

But perhaps check out:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...nogram-Embossed-Vanilla-Satchel-/271255179869

I am so happy to have gotten mine &#128525;


----------



## luv_bagz

tazfrk said:


> I likey!



Thanks. Really enjoying my very first MK bag &#128525;


----------



## myusername

Ladies, those turquoise bags are gorgeous!


----------



## KatherineO

luv_bagz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I dont think You can find them at the stores anymore. A friend got for me when she stopped by in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia &#128522;
> 
> But perhaps check out:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael...nogram-Embossed-Vanilla-Satchel-/271255179869
> 
> I am so happy to have gotten mine &#128525;



It's gorgeous! I checked eBay last night & as of now I'm watching a few bags!


----------



## luv_bagz

KatherineO said:


> It's gorgeous! I checked eBay last night & as of now I'm watching a few bags!



Do let me know the outcome ya. All the best on all the bags!! &#128521;


----------



## blinglips

got this today for B-day gift. 
I really liked the color and polka dot design.
only thing I wish it was different is that I wish there was zipper
since it is open closure. I am also waiting for my new jet set 
from Nordstrom >_<


----------



## bagcrazysteph

Love it! Beautiful purple


----------



## blinglips

bagcrazysteph said:


> Love it! Beautiful purple


Thank you!


----------



## Mrs. Mac

luv_bagz said:


> My very first MK handbag &#128522; Medium Grayson with chain strap all leather embossed logo in vanilla &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2298154



I think I already said it in another thread but I wanted to say it again.... Gorgeous Grayson!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## luv_bagz

Mrs. Mac said:


> I think I already said it in another thread but I wanted to say it again.... Gorgeous Grayson!!! Congrats!!!!



And I must have thanked you before in the other thread. But thanks much again!! &#128525;


----------



## nyluvbags

my jet set chain bag ,im lovin it a lot ...


----------



## addicted2shoppn

nyluvbags said:


> View attachment 2302450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my jet set chain bag ,im lovin it a lot ...



Cute!  What color is that called?


----------



## nyluvbags

Tnx,I think the color is called luggage,.


----------



## loewejess

My first MK ~ Bought this tilda clutch today... Love it! Especially the
blue !!!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

loewejess said:


> My first MK ~ Bought this tilda clutch today... Love it! Especially the
> blue !!!



Beautiful!! Good color choice!


----------



## loewejess

addicted2shoppn said:


> Beautiful!! Good color choice!



Thank u


----------



## nana76

MK Jet Set Travel Tote Medium in Tan.


----------



## nana76

* repost due to photo uploading prob.


----------



## nana76

Hamilton in Navy with gold h/w.








Didn't know the key & padlock are actually functioning!


----------



## tazfrk

Beautiful!


----------



## JazzyMac

Those are all beautiful bags!


----------



## JazzyMac

Here are my bags. The navy Hamilton was full price because I loved the look even though blue isn't my color. All others were screaming deals at Dillard's.

These are my first MKs!  Also my first Dooney...not Coach though.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

JazzyMac said:


> Here are my bags. The navy Hamilton was full price because I loved the look even though blue isn't my color. All others were screaming deals at Dillard's.
> 
> These are my first MKs!  Also my first Dooney...not Coach though.



Wow! Nice haul!


----------



## blinglips

Finally my belated birthday present from my DH arrived today.
it's beautiful >_< 
I loved it so much I also got a bigger size one in black and white pattern.
LOVE saffiano leather...it just feels durable and I wouldn't have to worry
about rain/snow.


----------



## msmsytique

JazzyMac said:


> Here are my bags. The navy Hamilton was full price because I loved the look even though blue isn't my color. All others were screaming deals at Dillard's.
> 
> These are my first MKs!  Also my first Dooney...not Coach though.


 
Love those bags! 



blinglips said:


> Finally my belated birthday present from my DH arrived today.
> it's beautiful >_<
> I loved it so much I also got a bigger size one in black and white pattern.
> LOVE saffiano leather...it just feels durable and I wouldn't have to worry
> about rain/snow.


 
That is so cute! Love it and congrats on your new bags


----------



## blinglips

msmsytique said:


> Love those bags!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute! Love it and congrats on your new bags


thank you  
what bag is it in your profile pic??? it looks pretty.


----------



## rockstarmish

My Charlton crossbody obsession. One was not enough! 

Charlton in Purple Python
Charlton in Pale Gold
Charlton in Black
Charlton in Cobalt


----------



## tazfrk

blinglips said:


> Finally my belated birthday present from my DH arrived today.
> it's beautiful >_<
> I loved it so much I also got a bigger size one in black and white pattern.
> LOVE saffiano leather...it just feels durable and I wouldn't have to worry
> about rain/snow.



Such a fun bag, love it!


----------



## mgwonline

This is my NS Hamilton. Love this bag and haven't seen another like it. Bought it from a Michael Kors store last year. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also have 4 other MK bags but this is the one I'm currently using and most likely my favorite!


----------



## myusername

Two more MK totes added to my jet set family...
On the left, Large East West Tote in Dark Dune. On the right, Small Travel Tote in Black.


Size comparison



For those of you interested, Macy's online has the LG EW Tote in Dark Dune on sale for $207.99, and today only, they've got a 25% off coupon. I was able to get this tote for $155.99! I also ordered the same tote in two newer colors, Cinnabar and Coffee. The newer colors were regular priced at $278, but with the 25% off coupon, they each ended up at $208.50. Oh, and shipping is free! Not bad for these gorgeous totes!!


----------



## myusername

MK family portrait


----------



## ashleyvb

myusername said:


> Two more MK totes added to my jet set family...
> On the left, Large East West Tote in Dark Dune. On the right, Small Travel Tote in Black.
> View attachment 2307355
> 
> Size comparison
> View attachment 2307356
> 
> 
> For those of you interested, Macy's online has the LG EW Tote in Dark Dune on sale for $207.99, and today only, they've got a 25% off coupon. I was able to get this tote for $155.99! I also ordered the same tote in two newer colors, Cinnabar and Coffee. The newer colors were regular priced at $278, but with the 25% off coupon, they each ended up at $208.50. Oh, and shipping is free! Not bad for these gorgeous totes!!



Omg holy savings! Good for you!


----------



## blinglips

myusername said:


> MK family portrait
> View attachment 2307395


>_< I so was thinking about getting the last bag in your pic. the jet set in gray color.
LOVE it!!!


----------



## myusername

ashleyvb said:


> Omg holy savings! Good for you!



I couldn't pass up on the savings. Such a great deal!


----------



## myusername

blinglips said:


> >_< I so was thinking about getting the last bag in your pic. the jet set in gray color.
> LOVE it!!!



Get it! Lol. I'm such an enabler... If I hadn't found it in dark dune, the gray tote would've been in my family portrait. It's a lovely color for fall.


----------



## k.matte

Hey guys can someone tell me of this is authentic and would you pay $70 for this if it is authentic I know it retails for around $158 
View attachment 2310029
View attachment 2310030
View attachment 2310031
View attachment 2310032
View attachment 2310033
View attachment 2310034


----------



## k.matte

Can anyone authenticate this and would you pay $80 for it


----------



## blinglips

Finally got my other bag arrived today
Love both bags!!
I wanted a "fun" bag and I am happy with them.
I trying to decide which color Hamilton I should get next.
I want it to be something I can wear all four season.
currently debating between dark dune or navy or black.
anyone thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## PositiveThinker

blinglips said:


> Finally got my other bag arrived today
> Love both bags!!
> I wanted a "fun" bag and I am happy with them.
> I trying to decide which color Hamilton I should get next.
> I want it to be something I can wear all four season.
> currently debating between dark dune or navy or black.
> anyone thoughts would be appreciated!


Your bags are very cute!


----------



## blinglips

myusername said:


> Get it! Lol. I'm such an enabler... If I hadn't found it in dark dune, the gray tote would've been in my family portrait. It's a lovely color for fall.


I broke my monthly purse rule and bought dark dune in medium hamilton...I just love the neutral color of it. hope it will look even better in person.


----------



## ashleyvb

blinglips said:


> I broke my monthly purse rule and bought dark dune in medium hamilton...I just love the neutral color of it. hope it will look even better in person.



Where did you buy it?


----------



## blinglips

ashleyvb said:


> Where did you buy it?


I believe they have bigger size ones online either on michael kors website or macy's.
I wanted a smaller size hamilton in gold hardware and I had to look on ebay to find one.
I paid more than I should have but since It will go with lot of my outfits I look at it as investment.


----------



## blinglips

PositiveThinker said:


> Your bags are very cute!


Thank you! let's hope that I can keep black and white one clean.


----------



## crazyface

Just picked her up today, new fall bag!


----------



## CoachMaven

crazyface said:


> Just picked her up today, new fall bag!



Beautiful color!! Is it the tangerine?


----------



## CPrincessUK

blinglips said:


> I broke my monthly purse rule and bought dark dune in medium hamilton...I just love the neutral color of it. hope it will look even better in person.


Gorgeous MK family. I love the checkered jet sets


----------



## CPrincessUK

crazyface said:


> Just picked her up today, new fall bag!



Stunning orange. I have really fallen in love with MK again as I just love the jet set totes. Such classic bags and the price is good


----------



## blinglips

CPrincessUK said:


> Gorgeous MK family. I love the checkered jet sets


thank you 
I wasn't too sure about these bags but I figured I should try something 
different. surprisingly they go with lot of outfits.


----------



## blinglips

crazyface said:


> Just picked her up today, new fall bag!


definitely pretty fall color. I saw this one in grayson and thought it was really pretty as well.


----------



## ashleyvb

blinglips said:


> I believe they have bigger size ones online either on michael kors website or macy's.
> I wanted a smaller size hamilton in gold hardware and I had to look on ebay to find one.
> I paid more than I should have but since It will go with lot of my outfits I look at it as investment.



I see. Please post pics when it comes!


----------



## crazyface

CoachMaven said:


> Beautiful color!! Is it the tangerine?



Yes! Not a color I would normally go for, I don't generally reach for my mk bags as I am a coach addict but I just fell in love.


----------



## myusername

blinglips said:


> I broke my monthly purse rule and bought dark dune in medium hamilton...I just love the neutral color of it. hope it will look even better in person.



It definitely is much nicer in person.


----------



## blinglips

myusername said:


> It definitely is much nicer in person.


glad to hear that I had look forever for the smaller one. I just always feel like regular size Hamilton looks too big on me. I was debating between navy one and dark dune and I decided to go with dark dune. I also have my eyes set on red/mandarin hamilton in saffiano. love the color.


----------



## Oleic

Meganooxx said:


> Newest Purchase


I love this color, might be my next MK purchase


----------



## September24

CPrincessUK said:


> Stunning orange. I have really fallen in love with MK again as I just love the jet set totes. Such classic bags and the price is good


 
I saw a new color at the outlet today I think she said it was Cinnabar? Its the JS tote and the color is a red cinnamon burgany, omg I regret not getting it! 20% off 199 too, I think Ill be making a trip back to the outlet!


----------



## CPrincessUK

September24 said:


> I saw a new color at the outlet today I think she said it was Cinnabar? Its the JS tote and the color is a red cinnamon burgany, omg I regret not getting it! 20% off 199 too, I think Ill be making a trip back to the outlet!



The cinnabar colour is gorgeous!! I have a Black Forest mulberry Bayswater from last year which is a similar colour and it is perfect for autumn and winter. Hope you get that tote!! Hehe.


----------



## September24

CPrincessUK said:


> The cinnabar colour is gorgeous!! I have a Black Forest mulberry Bayswater from last year which is a similar colour and it is perfect for autumn and winter. Hope you get that tote!! Hehe.


 
Isnt it? Perfect for fall!


----------



## myusername

Two more for fall... Cinnabar and Coffee


----------



## addicted2shoppn

myusername said:


> Two more for fall... Cinnabar and Coffee
> View attachment 2314621



Ooh ahhhh!


----------



## MDT

myusername said:


> Two more for fall... Cinnabar and Coffee
> View attachment 2314621



LOVE the coffee! Saw it at Dillard's the other day and might have to make a purchase in this color


----------



## JazzyMac

September24 said:


> I saw a new color at the outlet today I think she said it was Cinnabar? Its the JS tote and the color is a red cinnamon burgany, omg I regret not getting it! 20% off 199 too, I think Ill be making a trip back to the outlet!



I love the Cinnabar color, but the JS I saw at the San Marcis outlet had a different lining inside and beige handles. I was already in love with the same color handles, so passed.


----------



## houstonm2198

My newest editions.


----------



## farris2

houstonm2198 said:


> My newest editions.


----------



## tazfrk

Gorgeous bags!


----------



## houstonm2198

farris2 said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## Judy1123

My outlet pix finds


----------



## CoachMaven

crazyface said:


> Yes! Not a color I would normally go for, I don't generally reach for my mk bags as I am a coach addict but I just fell in love.



I know what you mean, lol! My aunt had a MK bag in tangerine and I couldn't stop thinking about it, so I stalked the internet for one for myself


----------



## ashleyvb

Introducing my new Hamilton!


----------



## bagcrazysteph

ashleyvb said:


> Introducing my new Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317483
> View attachment 2317484



Beautiful!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Judy1123 said:


> My outlet pix finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2316751


 great haul. 
What Michael Kors bag is the grey one it's pretty?


----------



## myosepha

My MK Bedford in Luggage color 
So comfy and it has a long strap to make it as a crossbody bag


----------



## msmsytique

myosepha said:


> My MK Bedford in Luggage color
> So comfy and it has a long strap to make it as a crossbody bag


 
Great looking bag, I need a luggage color bag


----------



## amy1677

myosepha said:


> My MK Bedford in Luggage color
> So comfy and it has a long strap to make it as a crossbody bag





ashleyvb said:


> Introducing my new Hamilton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317483
> View attachment 2317484



So pretty!!


----------



## Jaggerswagger

Just purchased on ebay.  Love the Astor, but wanted one with long enough handles for shoulder.  Just arrived today, and discovered no magnetic or otherwise closure!! Wondering if this actually IS an older Astor style?? Everything looks authentic...what do you think??


----------



## BowSatchelLover

My very first Selma. I'm in love. 

http://twitter.com/gemmallevy/status/375209094225100801/photo/1

How do I attach the image so it comes up as a picture and not a link?


----------



## addicted2shoppn

BowSatchelLover said:


> My very first Selma. I'm in love.
> 
> http://twitter.com/gemmallevy/status/375209094225100801/photo/1
> 
> How do I attach the image so it comes up as a picture and not a link?



Love the color.  If you are on a computer click on advanced and then manage attachments when replying to the topic.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Just picked up my new "Leigh" shoulder bag in the coffee color.


----------



## TaterTots

It's gorgeous MiaBorsa...


----------



## Amortentia

MiaBorsa said:


> Just picked up my new "Leigh" shoulder bag in the coffee color.



Love it. I will be getting one in Coffee too! We can be Bag Twins.


----------



## MiaBorsa

TaterTots said:


> It's gorgeous MiaBorsa...


Thanks!


Amortentia said:


> Love it. I will be getting one in Coffee too! We can be Bag Twins.


I love the coffee color!   The luggage is pretty, but when I saw the coffee it was all over!


----------



## tigresspurse

My MK family so far. I am waiting for a Selma sapphire black colorblock to join the family soon


----------



## snowbubble

Love traveling with my Hamilton


----------



## Mrs. Mac

snowbubble said:


> Love traveling with my Hamilton



I love this picture!!!!   And I love your purse!!!   PVC mono is my favorite!!


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love!!!



snowbubble said:


> love traveling with my hamilton :d


----------



## snowbubble

Mrs. Mac said:


> I love this picture!!!!   And I love your purse!!!   PVC mono is my favorite!!



The PVC monogram Hamilton still looks brand new even though I bought it over a year ago!


----------



## myosepha

msmsytique said:


> Great looking bag, I need a luggage color bag



Thanks! Go get the bag you want


----------



## tazfrk

MiaBorsa said:


> Just picked up my new "Leigh" shoulder bag in the coffee color.



Love this bag , especially in that color, enjoy!


----------



## amy1677

snowbubble said:


> Love traveling with my Hamilton



Love it!


----------



## ia0622

My current work bag.


----------



## snowbubble

ia0622 said:


> My current work bag.



That's such a gorgeous shade with the gold hardware! Is that in the saffiano?


----------



## TaterTots

snowbubble said:


> Love traveling with my Hamilton




You can never go wrong with his signature print...  gorgeous bag!


----------



## TaterTots

ia0622 said:


> My current work bag.



 It looks terrific...  the color on this bag is so rich it's just stunning...


----------



## tahitilove

My latest MK find!! I found this at my local Goodwill! Even better.. the price was $15!!  SCORE!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7lgb1x9tc...909_105120.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/khtkgl3h7b...909_105146.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/2112xqaj9s...909_105212.jpg

(I don't know how to add pictures directly in here - help!)

My first MK was the Jet-Set Tote in Black. I bought it in 2010 from my first full time paycheck (hehe) Here's a pic: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8518&isEditorial=false

I have the small Hamilton Tote (<$200 at Holt Renfrew in Toronto). Mine is the same colour but with silver hardware. Here's a pic: http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...FN%3D0%26Ntt%3Dhamilton%26_requestid%3D126922


----------



## purpleaddict

Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection. As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.  


Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware 
Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
Purple Large Selma with silver hardware
Black/White Large Selma with silver hardware

I'm in LOVE ^__^v


----------



## Jersey Girl

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection. As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Large Selma with silver hardware
> Black/White Large Selma with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v



What a gorgeous collection you have! I absolutely love purple!


----------



## TaterTots

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection. As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Large Selma with silver hardware
> Black/White Large Selma with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v



Your collection is just beautiful!


----------



## Never Enuf

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection. As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Large Selma with silver hardware
> Black/White Large Selma with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v


Love the theme..... purple, white and black. Beautiful bags.


----------



## TiffanyS88

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection. As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Large Selma with silver hardware
> Black/White Large Selma with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v


drooling over your collection!!


----------



## tigresspurse

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection. As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Large Selma with silver hardware
> Black/White Large Selma with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v



wow, love your collection. I didnt know the black and white Hamilton looks so gorgeous.


----------



## k.matte

I know this this isn't a bag but its my first mk wallet which I thought I would share with you especially because I'm super stoked I got it at an awesome price. $50.00!!!!!!! Black monogrammed zip around continental wallet


----------



## CPrincessUK

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection. As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Large Selma with silver hardware
> Black/White Large Selma with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v


What am amazing collection! Congratulations.


----------



## TaterTots

k.matte said:


> I know this this isn't a bag but its my first mk wallet which I thought I would share with you especially because I'm super stoked I got it at an awesome price. $50.00!!!!!!! Black monogrammed zip around continental wallet
> View attachment 2329346



This is an amazing wallet!!!  It's the one I have in brown..  ...  it's also the perfect size to use as a clutch if you would like...  they've been times I've slipped my iPhone ( with no case ) into this bad boy and was out the door....  the black is beautiful! ... and you got it at an amazing price...


----------



## k.matte

TaterTots said:


> This is an amazing wallet!!!  It's the one I have in brown..  ...  it's also the perfect size to use as a clutch if you would like...  they've been times I've slipped my iPhone ( with no case ) into this bad boy and was out the door....  the black is beautiful! ... and you got it at an amazing price...



Ya I really wanted it in brown to match my Grayson but I couldn't pass down this deal ! And thanks for that useful info I was wondering if my iPhone would work in there I will most definitely test it out as a clutch that's awesome !


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection. As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Large Selma with silver hardware
> Black/White Large Selma with silver hardware
> 
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v


Love your collection, wonder color selections.  Thank you for sharing I can't stop looking at them, wishing I had most of them too!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My MK collection today:
Black N/S Hamilton tote silver h/w
Lepoard haircalf outlet Hamilton med size with gold h/w
Saffiano E/W luggage Hamilton with gold h/w

Citrus yellow Selma with gold h/w
Pearl Gray Selma with silver h/w

Black Signature python satchel with gold h/w

Luggage Hamilton wallet silver h/w
Black MK leather wallet gold h/w
All bags purchased on sale 20- 30% off.  I wait to find a good deal on all my bags.  I never pay full price on any bag. 

MK sunnies from Outlet 

I love satchel bags.  Selma style is my favorite right now.  
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## TaterTots

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My MK collection today:
> Black N/S Hamilton tote silver h/w
> Lepoard haircalf outlet Hamilton med size with gold h/w
> Saffiano E/W luggage Hamilton with gold h/w
> 
> Citrus yellow Selma with gold h/w
> Pearl Gray Selma with silver h/w
> 
> Black Signature python satchel with gold h/w
> 
> Luggage Hamilton wallet silver h/w
> Black MK leather wallet gold h/w
> All bags purchased on sale 20- 30% off.  I wait to find a good deal on all my bags.  I never pay full price on any bag.
> 
> MK sunnies from Outlet
> 
> I love satchel bags.  Selma style is my favorite right now.
> Thanks for letting me share.



Beautiful collection..


----------



## TiffanyS88

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My MK collection today:
> Black N/S Hamilton tote silver h/w
> Lepoard haircalf outlet Hamilton med size with gold h/w
> Saffiano E/W luggage Hamilton with gold h/w
> 
> Citrus yellow Selma with gold h/w
> Pearl Gray Selma with silver h/w
> 
> Black Signature python satchel with gold h/w
> 
> Luggage Hamilton wallet silver h/w
> Black MK leather wallet gold h/w
> All bags purchased on sale 20- 30% off.  I wait to find a good deal on all my bags.  I never pay full price on any bag.
> 
> MK sunnies from Outlet
> 
> I love satchel bags.  Selma style is my favorite right now.
> Thanks for letting me share.


nice collection


----------



## bluefrogmama

Hi all! I've been lurking for a while but thought I would finally say hello and show you all my happy little MK family.  I hope I'm doing the picture correctly!


----------



## TiffanyS88

bluefrogmama said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking for a while but thought I would finally say hello and show you all my happy little MK family.  I hope I'm doing the picture correctly!


nice collection. Love the variety


----------



## bluefrogmama

TiffanyS88 said:


> nice collection. Love the variety


Thank you so much! I just got the Hamilton a couple of weeks ago and I'm going to carry it for the first time today.  I'm pretty excited!


----------



## TaterTots

bluefrogmama said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking for a while but thought I would finally say hello and show you all my happy little MK family.  I hope I'm doing the picture correctly!



Beautiful collection bluefrogmama!!!    ...  and welcome to the forum...


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

TaterTots said:


> Beautiful collection..


Thank you


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

bluefrogmama said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking for a while but thought I would finally say hello and show you all my happy little MK family.  I hope I'm doing the picture correctly!


Welcome to the forum!  Love that Hamilton I am a huge  Hamilton fan. Enjoy


----------



## PositiveThinker

bluefrogmama said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking for a while but thought I would finally say hello and show you all my happy little MK family.  I hope I'm doing the picture correctly!


Great collection!


----------



## bluefrogmama

TaterTots said:


> Beautiful collection bluefrogmama!!!    ...  and welcome to the forum...



Thank you so much!!


----------



## bluefrogmama

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Welcome to the forum!  Love that Hamilton I am a huge  Hamilton fan. Enjoy



Thank you! I'm very quickly becoming a Hamilton fan as well.  I bought my second one today!


----------



## bluefrogmama

PositiveThinker said:


> Great collection!



Thank you!


----------



## Vintagepleasure

blinglips said:


> got this today for B-day gift.
> I really liked the color and polka dot design.
> only thing I wish it was different is that I wish there was zipper
> since it is open closure. I am also waiting for my new jet set
> from Nordstrom >_<


How much do you like this bag? i'm thinking of buying it for myself.


----------



## Copper Green

MiaBorsa said:


> Just picked up my new "Leigh" shoulder bag in the coffee color.




I LOVE this bag!!  Congrats!!

I have a question if I may......Is she staying semi-structured or slouchy? Thanks!


----------



## blinglips

Vintagepleasure said:


> How much do you like this bag? i'm thinking of buying it for myself.


Hi! sorry for a super late reply. 
I realllly liked the design. i love the colors and all but I sold it on ebay
because it didn't have any zipper on top so it wasn't functional for me.
however it is a great adorable every day bag!


----------



## blinglips

Hello ladies!!
I recently got back from purse ban and bought two
MK astor uptown bags.  completely impulsive...yes...
but I just always wanted those bags!!
one of them is patent leather black so I am not worried.
the luggage one is apparently lambskin.  I have no idea
how to care for it.  if anyone had lambskin bag please let me
know how durable it is.  I wasn't sure where to post this 
so if it is a wrong place let me know! much appreciated!!


----------



## blinglips

bluefrogmama said:


> Hi all! I've been lurking for a while but thought I would finally say hello and show you all my happy little MK family.  I hope I'm doing the picture correctly!


Great collection!!


----------



## blinglips

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My MK collection today:
> Black N/S Hamilton tote silver h/w
> Lepoard haircalf outlet Hamilton med size with gold h/w
> Saffiano E/W luggage Hamilton with gold h/w
> 
> Citrus yellow Selma with gold h/w
> Pearl Gray Selma with silver h/w
> 
> Black Signature python satchel with gold h/w
> 
> Luggage Hamilton wallet silver h/w
> Black MK leather wallet gold h/w
> All bags purchased on sale 20- 30% off.  I wait to find a good deal on all my bags.  I never pay full price on any bag.
> 
> MK sunnies from Outlet
> 
> I love satchel bags.  Selma style is my favorite right now.
> Thanks for letting me share.


Love the leopard one!! lovely collection!!


----------



## neogeoangel

My 2 new babies: Jet Set Metallic Totes; one in Silver and one in Gunmetal. Couldn't decide between the 2 so I got both at Macy's. &#128540;&#128525;&#128513;&#128522;


----------



## lizziejean3

neogeoangel said:


> My 2 new babies: Jet Set Metallic Totes; one in Silver and one in Gunmetal. Couldn't decide between the 2 so I got both at Macy's. &#128540;&#128525;&#128513;&#128522;



Just saw those today at Macy's...they're gorgeous!!!


----------



## neogeoangel

lizziejean3 said:


> Just saw those today at Macy's...they're gorgeous!!!


Thank you! I am happy that Michael Kors is releasing more purses with silver hardware


----------



## khaytrina

Here's mine:




	

		
			
		

		
	
 &#128525;&#128076;


----------



## amy1677

neogeoangel said:


> My 2 new babies: Jet Set Metallic Totes; one in Silver and one in Gunmetal. Couldn't decide between the 2 so I got both at Macy's. &#128540;&#128525;&#128513;&#128522;



Love BOTH! Color is AMAZING!



khaytrina said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 2370507
> View attachment 2370508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128076;



Wow...nice variety!


----------



## khaytrina

amy1677 said:


> Love BOTH! Color is AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...nice variety!




Thank you! &#128514;


----------



## neogeoangel

amy1677 said:


> Love BOTH! Color is AMAZING!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...nice variety!


Thank you!


----------



## TiffanyS88

neogeoangel said:


> My 2 new babies: Jet Set Metallic Totes; one in Silver and one in Gunmetal. Couldn't decide between the 2 so I got both at Macy's. &#128540;&#128525;&#128513;&#128522;


Both are pretty!


----------



## hopecyn

MK recently added trimmed totes to their website. Has anyone seen them??


----------



## PugHeaven

khaytrina said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> View attachment 2370507
> View attachment 2370508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128525;&#128076;




Wow!  Congrats on your large family!


----------



## khaytrina

PugHeaven said:


> Wow!  Congrats on your large family!




Thanks lovey! im actually loving the exotic bags! &#128513;


----------



## desertdweller

My small MK family


----------



## Moving to Texas

My 1st MK bag. Had the jet tote bag but returned it


----------



## nida77

Need your opinion ladies....what you think about this?? Should I buy it or not?? Thanks!!


----------



## RKDubs

nida77 said:


> Need your opinion ladies....what you think about this?? Should I buy it or not?? Thanks!!




I really like this bag, I was admiring it on Nordstrom's website (or maybe Macy's) just the other day! I'm trying to buy everyday bags now (can use for work, errands, etc.) but if I was gonna get a "fun" bag this would be it! I say grab it!


----------



## juls12

nida77 said:


> Need your opinion ladies....what you think about this?? Should I buy it or not?? Thanks!!



I think it's beautiful. Get it


----------



## nida77

Thanks


----------



## louisprada25

I am new to TPF and this is my first post but I have enjoyed curling up with my Ipad and reading all of your blogs and loving the beautiful pictures of your exquisite handbags. Purses have become my passion the last ten years and I have been fortunate to acquire some that I absolutely love.  I have been dreaming about an LV Artsy in Empriente but that wasn't going to happen so I started investigating and ran across a beautiful bag by Michael Kors called the Skorpios Tote. The leather is luxurious and buttery  the handle is braided and elegant and it's lighter in weight and much lighter on your bank account.  I just received it and I am in love and would like to share it with you all.  It's $895 in Saks but if you are patient you can wait for their next Friends and Family or snag one on Ebay from a reputable seller at a much lower price.  I found mine on Ebay and I'm in love. 

Hope that this helps someone on the fence looking for a beautiful alternative to the Artsy by LV


----------



## louisprada25

That is a beautiful Hamilton Satchel and the pop of color from that bag would add so much to an outfit. You should buy it.


----------



## nida77

LOVE my new MK thanks for helping me decide


----------



## babybluegirl

nida77 said:


> Need your opinion ladies....what you think about this?? Should I buy it or not?? Thanks!!



yes. buy it!


----------



## babybluegirl

nida77 said:


> LOVE my new MK thanks for helping me decide
> View attachment 2385916



super nice!  what size is this?


----------



## Luv2Shop1

louisprada25 said:


> I am new to TPF and this is my first post but I have enjoyed curling up with my Ipad and reading all of your blogs and loving the beautiful pictures of your exquisite handbags. Purses have become my passion the last ten years and I have been fortunate to acquire some that I absolutely love.  I have been dreaming about an LV Artsy in Empriente but that wasn't going to happen so I started investigating and ran across a beautiful bag by Michael Kors called the Skorpios Tote. The leather is luxurious and buttery  the handle is braided and elegant and it's lighter in weight and much lighter on your bank account.  I just received it and I am in love and would like to share it with you all.  It's $895 in Saks but if you are patient you can wait for their next Friends and Family or snag one on Ebay from a reputable seller at a much lower price.  I found mine on Ebay and I'm in love.
> 
> Hope that this helps someone on the fence looking for a beautiful alternative to the Artsy by LV



Congrats! I love this bag!! I am totally waiting for season end sales!!


----------



## nida77

It's medium .


----------



## RKDubs

nida77 said:


> LOVE my new MK thanks for helping me decide
> View attachment 2385916




Stunning!! What a statement


----------



## iceshiva

purpleaddict said:


> Hi Ladies! Been a while since my last post, but I thought it's about time I post my latest MK collection. As you can tell, I'm super addicted to Black, Purple & White/Vanilla with silver/gunmetal hardware.
> 
> 
> Black Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano N/S Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black Rock n Roll N/S Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Black Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with gunmetal hardware
> Vanilla Rock n Roll E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Black/White Saffiano E/W Hamilton with silver hardware
> Purple Large Selma with silver hardware
> Black/White Large Selma with silver hardware
> I'm in LOVE ^__^v



Great Latest collections


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

nida77 said:


> LOVE my new MK thanks for helping me decide
> View attachment 2385916


Great bag, love the color! Enjoy


----------



## louisprada25

Luv2Shop1 said:


> Congrats! I love this bag!! I am totally waiting for season end sales!!


Thank you, it's really comfortable to wear and so worth waiting for the sales.


----------



## tazfrk

louisprada25 said:


> I am new to TPF and this is my first post but I have enjoyed curling up with my Ipad and reading all of your blogs and loving the beautiful pictures of your exquisite handbags. Purses have become my passion the last ten years and I have been fortunate to acquire some that I absolutely love.  I have been dreaming about an LV Artsy in Empriente but that wasn't going to happen so I started investigating and ran across a beautiful bag by Michael Kors called the Skorpios Tote. The leather is luxurious and buttery  the handle is braided and elegant and it's lighter in weight and much lighter on your bank account.  I just received it and I am in love and would like to share it with you all.  It's $895 in Saks but if you are patient you can wait for their next Friends and Family or snag one on Ebay from a reputable seller at a much lower price.  I found mine on Ebay and I'm in love.
> 
> Hope that this helps someone on the fence looking for a beautiful alternative to the Artsy by LV


 Really nice bag, love it!


----------



## RosyCroix

nida77 said:


> Need your opinion ladies....what you think about this?? Should I buy it or not?? Thanks!!



beautiful!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

My little MK collection:




I'm already dreaming of some more medium Selmas in bright colors.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hollywood Hills said:


> My little MK collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already dreaming of some more medium Selmas in bright colors.


 
All of them are very pretty !! Love your collection, great choices in colors and styles.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Hollywood Hills said:


> My little MK collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already dreaming of some more medium Selmas in bright colors.


Pretty


----------



## Bag_princess

My small but growing MK bag collection


----------



## acm1134

lala76 said:


> Breaking this beauty out for the weekend! Haven't used her in a while!
> View attachment 2272118


What color is this bag ? It is GORGEOUS !


----------



## clu13

New to the forum - my one and only michael kors bags (though I have lots of clothing and shoes). 

Miranda tote in Azalea


----------



## sweetdestiny

Hi im new to the forum  i just want to share my 2 mk bags in hamilton.


----------



## amy1677

Hollywood Hills said:


> My little MK collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already dreaming of some more medium Selmas in bright colors.



GREAT collection! Love it!



Bag_princess said:


> My small but growing MK bag collection
> 
> View attachment 2398806



Nice! I love the vanilla one!



clu13 said:


> New to the forum - my one and only michael kors bags (though I have lots of clothing and shoes).
> 
> Miranda tote in Azalea
> 
> View attachment 2399553
> View attachment 2399554


 This one is TDF!! Love the color.



sweetdestiny said:


> Hi im new to the forum  i just want to share my 2 mk bags in hamilton.



Love Hamilton!


----------



## Bag_princess

clu13 said:


> New to the forum - my one and only michael kors bags (though I have lots of clothing and shoes).
> 
> Miranda tote in Azalea
> 
> View attachment 2399553
> View attachment 2399554



OMG so pretty!!!!!


----------



## Bag_princess

Hollywood Hills said:


> My little MK collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm already dreaming of some more medium Selmas in bright colors.



Very nice! Love the gray one


----------



## amandah313

Weston Satchel in Pomegranate love!!


----------



## blkbeauti

This is what I will be carrying. I love it


----------



## Bearbrand

Hi.. This is my little collection


----------



## grace04

Bearbrand said:


> Hi.. This is my little collection



Great collection - they're all lovely!


----------



## Bearbrand

grace04 said:


> Great collection - they're all lovely!



Thank you


----------



## Euromutt86

My babies!!! Love them so much!


----------



## amandah313

My new baby ... MK Large Hamilton


----------



## Euromutt86

amandah313 said:


> View attachment 2429894
> 
> 
> My new baby ... MK Large Hamilton





YAY!! She's a looker! Great choice!


----------



## amandah313

Euromutt86 said:


> YAY!! She's a looker! Great choice!




Thank you! I had no hesitations buying her once I saw her in person!


----------



## Euromutt86

amandah313 said:


> Thank you! I had no hesitations buying her once I saw her in person!



Same way I felt when I bought my first two. It's addicting though!! I just bought my third and I'm already looking for my fourth!!! Do you have any ideas on what your next bag will be?


----------



## nolegirl01

Here is my little collection...


----------



## Euromutt86

nolegirl01 said:


> Here is my little collection...



WOW!!! Loving the colours!


----------



## amandah313

Euromutt86 said:


> Same way I felt when I bought my first two. It's addicting though!! I just bought my third and I'm already looking for my fourth!!! Do you have any ideas on what your next bag will be?




I was looking at the Selma bags!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My updated collection photos.  I exchanged a few bags, sold a few bag and now this is what I currently have.  I purchased 5 bags and 1 wallet this month alone.  This means I am on a MAJOR BANN for a long .. long time.  I purchased them all on good sales so I told my self to go ahead and get them now.  Well thanks for showing us your collections I enjoy viewing them all.  Here is mine.


Recent purchases:
Selma Madarin
Black Large Saffiano Satchel
Fuchsia Pink Dressy Bedford === love,  love, love  This one!! LOVE PINK BAGS
Fuchsia Pink Wallet
Green MK small cross body
Black Rock N Roll Hamilton


Happy Holidays!!


----------



## Euromutt86

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My updated collection photos.  I exchanged a few bags, sold a few bag and now this is what I currently have.  I purchased 5 bags and 1 wallet this month alone.  This means I am on a MAJOR BANN for a long .. long time.  I purchased them all on good sales so I told my self to go ahead and get them now.  Well thanks for showing us your collections I enjoy viewing them all.  Here is mine.
> 
> Spicy collection!! I love it all! I love pink bags as well!
> 
> Recent purchases:
> Selma Madarin
> Black Large Saffiano Satchel
> Fuchsia Pink Dressy Bedford === love,  love, love  This one!! LOVE PINK BAGS
> Fuchsia Pink Wallet
> Green MK small cross body
> Black Rock N Roll Hamilton
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!!


Spicy collection!! I love it all! I love pink bags as well!


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My updated collection photos.  I exchanged a few bags, sold a few bag and now this is what I currently have.  I purchased 5 bags and 1 wallet this month alone.  This means I am on a MAJOR BANN for a long .. long time.  I purchased them all on good sales so I told my self to go ahead and get them now.  Well thanks for showing us your collections I enjoy viewing them all.  Here is mine.
> 
> 
> Recent purchases:
> Selma Madarin
> Black Large Saffiano Satchel
> Fuchsia Pink Dressy Bedford === love,  love, love  This one!! LOVE PINK BAGS
> Fuchsia Pink Wallet
> Green MK small cross body
> Black Rock N Roll Hamilton
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!!




I'm not the only one with an addiction!! Lol now I expect expand with dark khaki selma, grommet luggage selma, studded palm selma, either grommet or plain violet selma , either optic white or vanilla selma


----------



## juls12

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My updated collection photos.  I exchanged a few bags, sold a few bag and now this is what I currently have.  I purchased 5 bags and 1 wallet this month alone.  This means I am on a MAJOR BANN for a long .. long time.  I purchased them all on good sales so I told my self to go ahead and get them now.  Well thanks for showing us your collections I enjoy viewing them all.  Here is mine.
> 
> 
> Recent purchases:
> Selma Madarin
> Black Large Saffiano Satchel
> Fuchsia Pink Dressy Bedford === love,  love, love  This one!! LOVE PINK BAGS
> Fuchsia Pink Wallet
> Green MK small cross body
> Black Rock N Roll Hamilton
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!!



Awesome collection!


----------



## sydnrich

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My updated collection photos.  I exchanged a few bags, sold a few bag and now this is what I currently have.  I purchased 5 bags and 1 wallet this month alone.  This means I am on a MAJOR BANN for a long .. long time.  I purchased them all on good sales so I told my self to go ahead and get them now.  Well thanks for showing us your collections I enjoy viewing them all.  Here is mine.
> 
> 
> Recent purchases:
> Selma Madarin
> Black Large Saffiano Satchel
> Fuchsia Pink Dressy Bedford === love,  love, love  This one!! LOVE PINK BAGS
> Fuchsia Pink Wallet
> Green MK small cross body
> Black Rock N Roll Hamilton
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!!


You have a great collection..I'm so jealous..


----------



## sydnrich

Hi Ladies


I was wondering if anyone could tell me the name of this Michael Kors bag?? I found it on Ebay and had to have it..It is lightweight and a great bag...


----------



## IraPo

My Hamilton


----------



## juls12

sydnrich said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the name of this Michael Kors bag?? I found it on Ebay and had to have it..It is lightweight and a great bag...



This looks kind of like the Lily but I'm not a 100% sure


----------



## sydnrich

juls12 said:


> This looks kind of like the Lily but I'm not a 100% sure


Thanks for the information..


----------



## designer.deals

bag for today


----------



## Euromutt86

My new selma mini messenger in pearl gray!


----------



## Ginsy

My fuchsia grommet messenger with my fuchsia skirt 
even though it might look small, but i can put lots of stuff in it. 
my coach legacy slim wallet,lipstick,mirror,mouthspray,power bank,mobile broadband stick,a 500ml mineral water bottle


----------



## Euromutt86

Ginsy said:


> My fuchsia grommet messenger with my fuchsia skirt
> even though it might look small, but i can put lots of stuff in it.
> my coach legacy slim wallet,lipstick,mirror,mouthspray,power bank,mobile broadband stick,a 500ml mineral water bottle



I haven't tested my messenger's limit yet! This looks promising! I wanted the fuchsia, but I already have the Hamilton tote in this colour. And the Pearl Gray was on sale for $130 at Macy's and I ended up getting it for $100 plus tax. I love it!! Beautiful! Maybe later I'll get it! So jealous now!


----------



## Rose71

wow. what a deal. I don't have so much luck for deals. Except with my Hamilton studded brass.


----------



## Rose71

My little Kollektion Hamilton N/S navy and dark dune, Berkeley clutch snake, Hamilton e/w studded brass, Watch MK5055


----------



## crystal-d

I'm a hardcore coach gal but I LOVE my 1st Selma &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MDT

My new Jet Set E/W tote in palm I love this color! Can't wait to carry her while shopping this weekend!


----------



## Rose71

WOW...you all have  beautysin lovely colours


----------



## MDT

crystal-d said:


> I'm a hardcore coach gal but I LOVE my 1st Selma &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> View attachment 2449268



Pretty! Love fuchsia!


----------



## Euromutt86

My new red Hamilton mini messenger bag


----------



## Rose71

cute


----------



## designer1

sydnrich said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could tell me the name of this Michael Kors bag?? I found it on Ebay and had to have it..It is lightweight and a great bag...



Its just called the Fulton  "Chain Hobo"


----------



## sydnrich

designer1 said:


> Its just called the Fulton  "Chain Hobo"



Thank you for letting me know..I have seen bags that are similar but haven't seen a bag exactly like this one..


----------



## Apelila

My mini MK collections Have a good day!


----------



## Euromutt86

Apelila said:


> My mini MK collections Have a good day!



SO PRETTY! You definitely have the Weston. I love it! Awesome collection!


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> SO PRETTY! You definitely have the Weston. I love it! Awesome collection!


Thank you


----------



## Euromutt86

Apelila said:


> Thank you


Oh gosh I just left MK and you have the messenger, not the Weston. I thought it was, but I couldn't see the bottom.


----------



## MommyVanD

Here's a bag that I don't see often, not very popular I guess, but I sooo love
mine:


----------



## Apelila

MommyVanD said:


> Here's a bag that I don't see often, not very popular I guess, but I sooo love
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455254


Beautiful bag


----------



## MommyVanD

Apelila said:


> Beautiful bag




Thanks


----------



## juls12

MommyVanD said:


> Here's a bag that I don't see often, not very popular I guess, but I sooo love
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455254



It looks great. Do you know the name?


----------



## MommyVanD

juls12 said:


> It looks great. Do you know the name?




It's the Griffith, but I think it's an older model.


----------



## tazfrk

MommyVanD said:


> Here's a bag that I don't see often, not very popular I guess, but I sooo love
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455254


Love the design and color, beautiful


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi everyone ! I hope you all can help me here ! I bought this mk gansevoort back in 2010 and used it for a little less than a year straight ! I put her away until now cause a little of the color on the handles started rubbing off .. And she had a few tiny stains . Well yesterday I cleaned it up , put the spray protectant on there and I think it's good to go ! Do you all know of any way that I can touch up the handles ?? 



Also , please be honest ! Does it look pretty beat up ? Too beat up to wear ? I have considered selling it on ebay ( although I've never sold before so I have no idea what I'd sell it for ) since I have a black Selma and brand new palm saffiano Hamilton I'm ready to wear for spring ! 





Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## eiresh12

MommyVanD said:


> Here's a bag that I don't see often, not very popular I guess, but I sooo love
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455254


Wow! Lovely bag!


----------



## Moving to Texas

MommyVanD love the bag


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Vicmarie said:


> Hi everyone ! I hope you all can help me here ! I bought this mk gansevoort back in 2010 and used it for a little less than a year straight ! I put her away until now cause a little of the color on the handles started rubbing off .. And she had a few tiny stains . Well yesterday I cleaned it up , put the spray protectant on there and I think it's good to go ! Do you all know of any way that I can touch up the handles ??
> 
> 
> 
> Also , please be honest ! Does it look pretty beat up ? Too beat up to wear ? I have considered selling it on ebay ( although I've never sold before so I have no idea what I'd sell it for ) since I have a black Selma and brand new palm saffiano Hamilton I'm ready to wear for spring !
> 
> View attachment 2456448
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Looks great!  I would wear it proud, that is a wonderful bag with lots of life.  I am not sure about fixing the handles I am not seeing the wear in the photos.  Enjoy this bag I love this style so easy to use.


----------



## Vicmarie

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Looks great!  I would wear it proud, that is a wonderful bag with lots of life.  I am not sure about fixing the handles I am not seeing the wear in the photos.  Enjoy this bag I love this style so easy to use.




Thanks ! It's grown on me all over again !


----------



## Euromutt86

It's been a pain in the butt to upload this photo! It's so blurry and dark, but it's the only one that would upload.  This Photo is minus the N/S Hamilton in Navy and the N/S Hamilton in Zinnia. (Zinnia is being repaired by MK and I won't get it back until next month!!!) I'm trying to repost another picture with my Hamilton in Navy!


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Euromutt86 said:


> It's been a pain in the butt to upload this photo! It's so blurry and dark, but it's the only one that would upload.  This Photo is minus the N/S Hamilton in Navy and the N/S Hamilton in Zinnia. (Zinnia is being repaired by MK and I won't get it back until next month!!!) I'm trying to repost another picture with my Hamilton in Navy!


Lovely collection! How do you like the Mini Hamilton vs. the Mini Selma? Which one is lighter in weight and which can fit more?


----------



## Euromutt86

LocksAndKeys said:


> Lovely collection! How do you like the Mini Hamilton vs. the Mini Selma? Which one is lighter in weight and which can fit more?



Thanks! I have to say that the mini Selma is slightly heavier in weight (they're both very light bags), but it can fit so much more than the mini Hamilton. I can fit in my MK wristlet in the Selma but I can't put it in the mini Hamilton. I'm very happy to have both but when it comes to storage, but the Selma wins every time. I have smaller wallets that I use with the Hamilton. I can put my keys, my sunglasses, my phone, and a small wallet in the Hamilton. I can put a large wallet in the Selma and everything else I just mentioned.


----------



## Euromutt86

LocksAndKeys said:


> Lovely collection! How do you like the Mini Hamilton vs. the Mini Selma? Which one is lighter in weight and which can fit more?



Because I'm a dork, I made a video of the two messenger bags!

http://youtu.be/qlEy5Lj_k_o

Hope this will help!


----------



## Vicmarie

Euromutt86 said:


> Because I'm a dork, I made a video of the two messenger bags!
> 
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/qlEy5Lj_k_o
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this will help!




Thanks for the vid ! That mini Hamilton is so so so cute !


----------



## Euromutt86

My MK Bag collection, minus my Hamilton in Zinnia because it's being repaired by MK.


----------



## Nikki2014

My latest purchases !!!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Nikki2014 said:


> My latest purchases !!!!



Awesome! Good choices!!


----------



## Vicmarie

Nikki2014 said:


> My latest purchases !!!!




I've had that Selma since March of last year and it still looks great ! You're gonna have so much fun with it  do you have a preference when it comes to carrying one over the other ?


----------



## Euromutt86

Vicmarie said:


> Thanks for the vid ! That mini Hamilton is so so so cute !



I know. I adore it! Thanks!


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> My MK Bag collection, minus my Hamilton in Zinnia because it's being repaired by MK.


Wow great collections and luv all your MK It's not that bad at all you did good posting it the picture are fine I can see them clearly


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> Because I'm a dork, I made a video of the two messenger bags!
> 
> http://youtu.be/qlEy5Lj_k_o
> 
> Hope this will help!


I watched the video great job I will give you a 5* coz I can never talk in camera but girl you did good...


----------



## Nikki2014

Vicmarie said:


> I've had that Selma since March of last year and it still looks great ! You're gonna have so much fun with it  do you have a preference when it comes to carrying one over the other ?




I love carrying my Selma but for a everyday on the go bag I felt like I needed something I could just throw on my shoulder comfortably and I have two jet set totes and a Cynthia also but they didn't work for me as a everyday on the go purse ..... With all that said lol I purchased the MK large gathered tote today and so far I am loving it especially as a everyday purse!!!!!


----------



## Rose71

Euromutt86 said:


> My MK Bag collection, minus my Hamilton in Zinnia because it's being repaired by MK.


Great collectioncongrats. I thought you have the navy Hamilton in saffiano? But it´s the slouchy one, isn´t it?


----------



## Euromutt86

Rose71 said:


> Great collectioncongrats. I thought you have the navy Hamilton in saffiano? But it´s the slouchy one, isn´t it?



No, it's Saffiano. I'll take better pictures and post soon!


----------



## Classygame

I finally bought my first (and I'm sure not my last) MK bag! I got the medium Gilmore. Sorry I don't have a better picture!


----------



## Euromutt86

I got it from the Macy's at Crabtree Mall in Raleigh. My MIL works there and she's been on the lookout for me! It's a floor model so it already has some of the slouch in it. That's fine with me since I got it for a steal!


----------



## Euromutt86

Classygame said:


> I finally bought my first (and I'm sure not my last) MK bag! I got the medium Gilmore. Sorry I don't have a better picture!


Oh my gosh it's so cute! Does it have pockets inside?


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> I got it from the Macy's at Crabtree Mall in Raleigh. My MIL works there and she's been on the lookout for me! It's a floor model so it already has some of the slouch in it. That's fine with me since I got it for a steal!


Thats awesome ! I live in Raleigh ! hehe. Do you know if you can just walk into a department store and ask if they have any floor models for sale ?


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> Thats awesome ! I live in Raleigh ! hehe. Do you know if you can just walk into a department store and ask if they have any floor models for sale ?



I do that at my Macy's, It doesn't hurt to ask! Dillard's usually has the best deals IMO. I was going to buy a malachite Hamilton for $230, but I couldn't pull the trigger. I always ask for discounts. If you attempt to search for an online coupon they usually end up giving you a discount without seeing a coupon. I bought my mini Selma at Macy's. It was on sale for $140 and I got it for $114 because I asked for a discount. Luckily my MIL works at Macy's and my Next door Neighbor does too. They're always on the lookout for me! Good luck!


----------



## Classygame

Euromutt86 said:


> Oh my gosh it's so cute! Does it have pockets inside?



It does!  It has a zip pocket on one side, and then two additional pockets (2 phone size, 2 a little bigger) on each side.


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> I do that at my Macy's, It doesn't hurt to ask! Dillard's usually has the best deals IMO. I was going to buy a malachite Hamilton for $230, but I couldn't pull the trigger. I always ask for discounts. If you attempt to search for an online coupon they usually end up giving you a discount without seeing a coupon. I bought my mini Selma at Macy's. It was on sale for $140 and I got it for $114 because I asked for a discount. Luckily my MIL works at Macy's and my Next door Neighbor does too. They're always on the lookout for me! Good luck!


I am def going to try that out ! Do you use a Macy's card ? I know they send out coupons for their card holders. I think I'm going to open up an account with them their next FF sale ! Also, did your floor model come with the dust bag ?


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> I am def going to try that out ! Do you use a Macy's card ? I know they send out coupons for their card holders. I think I'm going to open up an account with them their next FF sale ! Also, did your floor model come with the dust bag ?



No, I pay cash for everything. I don't own any credit cards. Just have my debit. My mother has a Macy's card though and I'll just use her card and give her the cash next FF sale! HAHA! Yes, it definitely came with one!


----------



## Nikki2014

Euromutt86 said:


> Awesome! Good choices!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## pickle

Classygame said:


> It does!  It has a zip pocket on one side, and then two additional pockets (2 phone size, 2 a little bigger) on each side.



I like your avatar

Go Seahawks! woohoo!!!


----------



## melluvslv

My brand new large Grayson with her matching wallet. The wallet I purchased about 9 months ago and it has held up beautifully so far.


----------



## thai.hp

sheilaR said:


> Let me share my first MK jetset tote size small right beside my LV speedy 30. It's my current fave
> View attachment 2251912


Can you model the bag? I really wanna see how it looks. THank you!


----------



## thai.hp

myusername said:


> Beautiful colors! I heart the jet set totes. Picked up my third small tote earlier this week! Congrats!




Can you model your mk small set set bags? I really wanna see how they look. Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

nolegirl01 said:


> Here is my little collection...



Hi! Can you model your selmas? Are they the medium or large? Thank you!


----------



## thai.hp

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My updated collection photos.  I exchanged a few bags, sold a few bag and now this is what I currently have.  I purchased 5 bags and 1 wallet this month alone.  This means I am on a MAJOR BANN for a long .. long time.  I purchased them all on good sales so I told my self to go ahead and get them now.  Well thanks for showing us your collections I enjoy viewing them all.  Here is mine.
> 
> 
> Recent purchases:
> Selma Madarin
> Black Large Saffiano Satchel
> Fuchsia Pink Dressy Bedford === love,  love, love  This one!! LOVE PINK BAGS
> Fuchsia Pink Wallet
> Green MK small cross body
> Black Rock N Roll Hamilton
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays!!



Hi! Can you model your selmas? Are they the medium or large? Thank you!


----------



## charlimarieTV

nolegirl01 said:


> Here is my little collection...


I LOVE the grey Selma. And the purple is gorgeous too. have you found it hard to keep the grey one clean? That was my original colour preference but I purchased a black selma today because my store didn't have the grey, and i don't actually own a classic black bag so thought it would be a good idea! Think the grey will be my next purchase tho...


----------



## Hopeach

My small, and recently started, Michael Kors purse collection. I've been buying his shoes for a while, but just started falling in love with his purses


----------



## designer.deals

Hopeach said:


> My small, and recently started, Michael Kors purse collection. I've been buying his shoes for a while, but just started falling in love with his purses




I'm starting to like that selma


----------



## Esquared72

Here's my collection, going beyond bags.  Missing from the picture is a palm green long sleeve v-neck top and a black python-embossed tech wristlet (I think my mom borrowed/stole it!).

Of course as soon as I packed everything away, I realized I had a wrong watch in the pic...eek! So here is a close-up of my two MK watches.


----------



## Scooch

Hopeach said:


> My small, and recently started, Michael Kors purse collection. I've been buying his shoes for a while, but just started falling in love with his purses




Very nice!!!!!


----------



## just1morebag

Gunmetal Hamilton weekender with her fav bag charm!!! its a hippie kinda day!!


----------



## Euromutt86

just1morebag said:


> Gunmetal Hamilton weekender with her fav bag charm!!! its a hippie kinda day!!




LOVE!! I need a close up of the hippiness!


----------



## Hopeach

designer.deals said:


> I'm starting to like that selma


 

I fell in love with it when I walked into the store, then I fell in love further when it was on sale and 25% off the sale price


----------



## Hopeach

Scooch said:


> Very nice!!!!!


 

Thank you


----------



## designer.deals

Here's an updated picture of my Selma's (not including 6 other MK bags )


----------



## designer.deals

Would've been nice if I uploaded picture lol


----------



## Hopeach

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2472716
> 
> 
> Would've been nice if I uploaded picture lol


 

I think somebody has a small, just an itsy bitsy, tiny obsession with Selma's..lol.

That is a beautiful array of Selma's! Love them


----------



## zuzu717

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2472716
> 
> 
> Would've been nice if I uploaded picture lol




Oh my! You could open up your own MK boutique.  
That's a beautiful collection.


----------



## designer.deals

Hopeach said:


> I think somebody has a small, just an itsy bitsy, tiny obsession with Selma's..lol.
> 
> That is a beautiful array of Selma's! Love them




I just counted 17 &#128561; but selling 2


----------



## designer.deals

zuzu717 said:


> Oh my! You could open up your own MK boutique.
> That's a beautiful collection.




Thank you!! Love them all


----------



## Vicmarie

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2472716
> 
> 
> Would've been nice if I uploaded picture lol




Wow !! I love them ! I only have one Selma lol and I love her ! I was looking everywhere for that palm studded Selma, but I couldn't find it and got antsy and got a palm Hamilton instead . Great collection !


----------



## designer.deals

Vicmarie said:


> Wow !! I love them ! I only have one Selma lol and I love her ! I was looking everywhere for that palm studded Selma, but I couldn't find it and got antsy and got a palm Hamilton instead . Great collection !




Bloomingdales & lord and Taylor has it


----------



## just1morebag

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2472716
> 
> 
> Would've been nice if I uploaded picture lol


That's quite a lineup!!! nice!!


----------



## just1morebag

just1morebag said:


> Gunmetal Hamilton weekender with her fav bag charm!!! its a hippie kinda day!!


OK,,, check this out!!


----------



## Euromutt86

just1morebag said:


> OK,,, check this out!!



Hahahaha! It's awesome! Love!


----------



## just1morebag

:d


----------



## willyjenny2007




----------



## willyjenny2007




----------



## willyjenny2007




----------



## txl

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2472716
> 
> 
> Would've been nice if I uploaded picture lol



WOW, so cool!!! All the colors are really nice


----------



## Apelila

willyjenny2007 said:


>


That purple wallet is so adorable and all your bags are very colorfull and great collection


----------



## designer.deals

T


txl said:


> WOW, so cool!!! All the colors are really nice



thank you


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> Oh gosh I just left MK and you have the messenger, not the Weston. I thought it was, but I couldn't see the bottom.


Yeah I got the small Weston pebbled messenger bg
BTW I went to the store and I want another messanger bag in luggage maybe


----------



## willyjenny2007

Apelila said:


> That purple wallet is so adorable and all your bags are very colorfull and great collection



Yes,it's Hot color and many friends love it, all of them have sold in Michael Kors store,they have on sale many stuffs with 25-40% discount


----------



## auboo

My MK satchel bag


----------



## juls12

auboo said:


> My MK satchel bag



Wow that's a nice bag. The red leather makes it really stand out.


----------



## auboo

Thank you


----------



## angel4Love

My mini MK family  my bedroom lighting sucks bad.


----------



## auboo

angel4Love said:


> My mini MK family  my bedroom lighting sucks bad.




Nice


----------



## lucydee

MK Jet Set Jewel Tote and Matching Wallet in Denim







MK Mandarin Saffiano Ltr Medium Jet Set Travel Tote :


----------



## auboo

Wow, Love the mandarin color &#128525;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

thai.hp said:


> Hi! Can you model your selmas? Are they the medium or large? Thank you!


Hi go to the modeling thread on top.  I have modeled two large selmas in the past. Thanks


----------



## EvieSeb5671

Don't know what this one is called but it was the first MK bag I bought. Saw it at International Mall and bought it right away. After a year it's still my favorite bag to use


----------



## Euromutt86

angel4Love said:


> My mini MK family  my bedroom lighting sucks bad.



Ahh! So cute! I adore everything! Great choices! What scarf do you have wrapped around the Selma's handles?


----------



## msmsytique

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2472716
> 
> 
> Would've been nice if I uploaded picture lol


Wow, great collection!


----------



## designer.deals

msmsytique said:


> Wow, great collection!




Thank you! Soon updating picture


----------



## VajstaGurly

My MK collection still very small but it'll be growing soon.
Medium Fuchsia Selma Messenger + matching wallet ...
Medium Mandarin Cynthia + matching wallet ...
Black PVC E/W Signature jet set tote ... 
Turquoise MK coin purse ...


Wish list :
Large Pearl Grey Selma
Large Luggage Selma 
Large Dressy tote (haven't decide on a color yet)
Maybe maybe the Pearl Grey Hamilton Specchio E/W satchel... (If there isn't anything else I want)


----------



## AuntJulie

VajstaGurly said:


> My MK collection still very small but it'll be growing soon.
> Medium Fuchsia Selma Messenger + matching wallet ...
> Medium Mandarin Cynthia + matching wallet ...
> Black PVC E/W Signature jet set tote ...
> Turquoise MK coin purse ...
> 
> 
> Wish list :
> Large Pearl Grey Selma
> Large Luggage Selma
> Large Dressy tote (haven't decide on a color yet)
> Maybe maybe the Pearl Grey Hamilton Specchio E/W satchel... (If there isn't anything else I want)



How do you like the Cynthia?  I've been looking at that one too.


----------



## TiffanyS88

My MK collection is a bit small because I also have a love for Coach bags as well.


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> How do you like the Cynthia?  I've been looking at that one too.


I really like the bag especially the color. The bag is very comfortable with the flap handles and I love when it's worn as a shoulder bag and crossbody it's gorgeous  gives it a chic look.


----------



## myluvofbags

Here is my "starter" collection of MK!  I am hoping to add a brown grayson and a marina tote soon.


----------



## myluvofbags

TiffanyS88 said:


> My MK collection is a bit small because I also have a love for Coach bags as well.


Great neutrals with a pop of color!


----------



## myluvofbags

lucydee said:


> MK Jet Set Jewel Tote and Matching Wallet in Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Mandarin Saffiano Ltr Medium Jet Set Travel Tote :


I love that denim tote with jewels!  Pretty.


----------



## TiffanyS88

myluvofbags said:


> Great neutrals with a pop of color!


Thank you  your collection is nice as well.


----------



## Elicia

My first MK bag. I have been a LV fan for a long time and actually came home with one recently. But, in the end I could not wrap my head around that much money for another bag! So...I bought this in dark brown so it will coordinate with the LV signature accessories I have inside. Not sure if this is a "current" or older style. But I got it at the Navy Exchange on clearance for 166 which I think is a pretty good deal


----------



## designer.deals

Elicia said:


> My first MK bag. I have been a LV fan for a long time and actually came home with one recently. But, in the end I could not wrap my head around that much money for another bag! So...I bought this in dark brown so it will coordinate with the LV signature accessories I have inside. Not sure if this is a "current" or older style. But I got it at the Navy Exchange on clearance for 166 which I think is a pretty good deal
> View attachment 2484602




Lucky!! Those are normally $358


----------



## designer.deals

M
	

		
			
		

		
	




My new babies ! Ay it's getting outta control


----------



## Elicia

designer.deals said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484705
> 
> 
> My new babies ! Ay it's getting outta control



oooh! I really love the studded one in the middle!


----------



## designer.deals

Elicia said:


> oooh! I really love the studded one in the middle!




I found that at my local tj maxx outlet has or has them $299+ but I for it $199


----------



## myluvofbags

Elicia said:


> My first MK bag. I have been a LV fan for a long time and actually came home with one recently. But, in the end I could not wrap my head around that much money for another bag! So...I bought this in dark brown so it will coordinate with the LV signature accessories I have inside. Not sure if this is a "current" or older style. But I got it at the Navy Exchange on clearance for 166 which I think is a pretty good deal
> View attachment 2484602


Wow, congrats.  Great deal for a beautiful bag.


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484705
> 
> 
> My new babies ! Ay it's getting outta control



Love!! lol


----------



## piperhallie

TiffanyS88 said:


> My MK collection is a bit small because I also have a love for Coach bags as well.



Love your collection!


----------



## TiffanyS88

piperhallie said:


> Love your collection!


Thank you


----------



## MKLoverGirl

sandc said:


> I like it. Patenet leather is fun sometimes. I like it on rainy days when you don't want to let your other purses out. I have two patent bags and they did take some getting used to.


 
Patent leather doesn't really bother me. It isn't really that bad. I don't know why some people don't like it. I guess it is just a matter of preference.  

I have a fabric bag (Crossbody. Don't carry it that much except on vacation. Am thinking of getting a Vera Bradley for vacation also)

I have a patent leather XS Satchel in black. I am eying:

XS Satchel in White (Patent)
XS Satchel in Rosegold (Patent)
XS Satchel in Gunmetal (Patent)
XS Satchel in Brown and Tan (PVC)
XS Satchel in Pink (leather)
XS Tote in Grey
I have a petite frame, and I have an MK outlet near me that has all of these, so I am going today, so cross your fingers for me. I know I am getting the white patent one for my birthday (my dad told me so because he knows my birthday marks the start of spring. LOL, and for my sisters birthday I might get the rosegold, because I get purses at the start of every season. Her birthday marks the start of summer.) I may convince my dad into the pink XS Satchel in Leather. He bought my mom one of those, in the large, and I was so jealous because it was so darn cute. I hope one day I get to do a reveal of all of these! Cross your fingers that I get one of these bags for today!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Starting my collection with Sutton (Dressy) and Selma


----------



## keishapie1973

Elicia said:


> My first MK bag. I have been a LV fan for a long time and actually came home with one recently. But, in the end I could not wrap my head around that much money for another bag! So...I bought this in dark brown so it will coordinate with the LV signature accessories I have inside. Not sure if this is a "current" or older style. But I got it at the Navy Exchange on clearance for 166 which I think is a pretty good deal
> View attachment 2484602



I also found MK after being a LV fan (currently carrying my LV Neverfull). The Hamilton is a classic so it's always in style. I just got this one in black for Christmas.....


----------



## myluvofbags

Just picked this baby up.  Small Hamilton outlet shoulder bag in vanilla.  She is so cute.


----------



## 001meiling

MDT said:


> My new Jet Set E/W tote in palm I love this color! Can't wait to carry her while shopping this weekend!


yea.....i love the colour too...how much did u buy?

I m waiting for sale from Macy's...currently they only sale in red n coffee color....


----------



## Tuuli35

MommyVanD said:


> Here's a bag that I don't see often, not very popular I guess, but I sooo love
> mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455254


Love this bag!


----------



## Piarpreet

I just got this bag from ebay. Probably a little more expensive that I would have liked :/ but I live tassels and i have been looking for a cinnabar colored bag for a while


This is my collection before this satchel



I wish I could be a chanel collector lol but until then I am loving my MKs


----------



## georgie31

Ok, I need some shopping assistance! Does anyone know where I can still find a pomegranate Selma (either the medium or large top-zip) for a non-crazy price??? Not having any luck on ebay or Bonanza... Thank you!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

georgie31 said:


> Ok, I need some shopping assistance! Does anyone know where I can still find a pomegranate Selma (either the medium or large top-zip) for a non-crazy price??? Not having any luck on ebay or Bonanza... Thank you!!!



The MK store at Mall of Georgia had the large pomegranate Selma 25% off last week. They ship too.


----------



## AuntJulie

Here's a pic of the pomegranate Selma.


----------



## georgie31

AuntJulie said:


> The MK store at Mall of Georgia had the large pomegranate Selma 25% off last week. They ship too.



Ooh, thanks, I'll give them a call tomorrow! Hopefully they still have it!!


----------



## AuntJulie

georgie31 said:


> Ooh, thanks, I'll give them a call tomorrow! Hopefully they still have it!!



Lauren is the SA that helped me!  She's very nice!


----------



## georgie31

AuntJulie said:


> Lauren is the SA that helped me!  She's very nice!



Great, thank you! I'll definitely ask to speak to her.


----------



## VajstaGurly

Excuse my messy room this is a small collection of my Michael Kors but it'll be growing soon.
There's more on my wishlist!


----------



## acm1134

My growing collection ! Next I am going to buy a pink or purple bag to add a color pop !


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> My growing collection ! Next I am going to buy a pink or purple bag to add a color pop !




My next 3 purchases : violet grommet selma , summer blue dressy, sapphire dressy


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> My next 3 purchases : violet grommet selma , summer blue dressy, sapphire dressy



I know Macy's had a pink/purple grommet Selma marked down to $320 but I'm waiting for a better deal. I saw the dressy in person the other day and it seemed a little small ! Especially for the price lol I guess I am used to my large selmas


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I know Macy's had a pink/purple grommet Selma marked down to $320 but I'm waiting for a better deal. I saw the dressy in person the other day and it seemed a little small ! Especially for the price lol I guess I am used to my large selmas




I'm going to use 20% coupon


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I'm going to use 20% coupon



I think those are for Macy's cardholders only  I am thinking about applying in April when they are having their ff sale to get the extra discount


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> I think those are for Macy's cardholders only  I am thinking about applying in April when they are having their ff sale to get the extra discount




That would make it better


----------



## georgie31

AuntJulie said:


> Lauren is the SA that helped me!  She's very nice!



So I called my local store, they had one left! The SA told me it was on sale for 25% off, so I asked her to hold it. Come to find out, they were doing an EXTRA 25% off of the sale price today, so it ended up being 48% off! It's in perfect condition and it's always fun to be surprised by an additional discount when checking out.  Thanks for letting me know the stores had them on sale!!


----------



## lia margaretha

My first MK purchase : Selma in luggage & wallet. Very happy to have both &#128525;


----------



## AuntJulie

georgie31 said:


> So I called my local store, they had one left! The SA told me it was on sale for 25% off, so I asked her to hold it. Come to find out, they were doing an EXTRA 25% off of the sale price today, so it ended up being 48% off! It's in perfect condition and it's always fun to be surprised by an additional discount when checking out.  Thanks for letting me know the stores had them on sale!!



Oh that's awesome!  It's like Christmas getting a deal that good!  Did Lauren help you?  Did you get the pomegranate Selma?


----------



## Ivanad




----------



## VajstaGurly

lia margaretha said:


> My first MK purchase : Selma in luggage & wallet. Very happy to have both &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2496624



This is going to be my next purchase after my pearl grey selma . Its gorgeous ...


----------



## amandah313

lia margaretha said:


> My first MK purchase : Selma in luggage & wallet. Very happy to have both &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2496624




Lovely set. Luggage is so classic. Good choice


----------



## georgie31

AuntJulie said:


> Oh that's awesome!  It's like Christmas getting a deal that good!  Did Lauren help you?  Did you get the pomegranate Selma?



Yup, I got the pomegranate Selma and brought it out today- it was a perfect pop of color in this yucky grey weather we're having. I was so excited about the great deal! I got it locally here in Baltimore, I wanted to check if they had one locally first because I'm a bit impatient with shipping, lol!


----------



## LocaLady

lucydee said:


> MK Jet Set Jewel Tote and Matching Wallet in Denim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Mandarin Saffiano Ltr Medium Jet Set Travel Tote :


Hi there, 
I'm wondering how you are liking the embossed snake skin?


----------



## lucydee

LocaLady said:


> Hi there,
> I'm wondering how you are liking the embossed snake skin?


 
I Love It!
The Bag is a showstopper!  I get alot of compliments whenever I carry it.


----------



## LocaLady

lucydee said:


> I Love It!
> The Bag is a showstopper!  I get alot of compliments whenever I carry it.



Oh good, I was wondering how the leather was holding up because I bought the Jeweled Selma in denim, also a stunning bag. The leather on parts seems to be fraying just a bit and was wondering if that was just my bag or others are experiencing the same thing.....


----------



## lucydee

LocaLady said:


> Oh good, I was wondering how the leather was holding up because I bought the Jeweled Selma in denim, also a stunning bag. The leather on parts seems to be fraying just a bit and was wondering if that was just my bag or others are experiencing the same thing.....




How was your bag when you bought her?  Mine is still looking brand new, no fraying at all.  Maybe you can talk to the SA and she can exchange for a new one.


----------



## LocaLady

lucydee said:


> How was your bag when you bought her?  Mine is still looking brand new, no fraying at all.  Maybe you can talk to the SA and she can exchange for a new one.


Well I just got her Saturday , she came like this....maybe I'll go to the store and talk to an SA. I bought it online.....


----------



## Vicmarie

my new little cutie !!


----------



## LocaLady

lucydee said:


> How was your bag when you bought her?  Mine is still looking brand new, no fraying at all.  Maybe you can talk to the SA and she can exchange for a new one.


Sadly I returned Selma after looking at some MK bags in the same material in the store that also seemed to be fraying, not as bad, but I didn't want to take a chance. I was very sad because she was stunning .


----------



## tokki_delafleur

this precious little thing arrived yesterday  - the hamilton mini is just adoreable...super,super small but adoreable


----------



## tokki_delafleur

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 2500381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new little cutie !!


is this the selma mini?


----------



## Vicmarie

tokki_delafleur said:


> is this the selma mini?




It's a " large messenger" a nice seize cross body IMO ... I can take mod shots later !


----------



## tokki_delafleur

Vicmarie said:


> It's a " large messenger" a nice seize cross body IMO ... I can take mod shots later !


 she looks amazing!


----------



## janiesea3

Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.




I think I've got my color-bases covered!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501331
> 
> 
> Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.
> View attachment 2501333
> View attachment 2501334
> 
> 
> I think I've got my color-bases covered!




Love it!!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501331
> 
> 
> Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.
> View attachment 2501333
> View attachment 2501334
> 
> 
> I think I've got my color-bases covered!



Lol and I thought I was going a little nuts!  You've got me beat!  Got my first MK in November and have bought 4 more in the last 3 weeks!


----------



## keishapie1973

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501331
> 
> 
> Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.
> View attachment 2501333
> View attachment 2501334
> 
> 
> I think I've got my color-bases covered!



Very nice collection!!!!


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501331
> 
> 
> Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.
> View attachment 2501333
> View attachment 2501334
> 
> 
> I think I've got my color-bases covered!


loving the red hamilton


----------



## myluvofbags

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501331
> 
> 
> Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.
> View attachment 2501333
> View attachment 2501334
> 
> 
> I think I've got my color-bases covered!


Great "starter" collection.  Haha!  Loving that baby blue Hamilton.


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Love it!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Lol and I thought I was going a little nuts!  You've got me beat!  Got my first MK in November and have bought 4 more in the last 3 weeks!


Yeah, I sent 2 back to L&T, so there would've been more! Yikes!


----------



## janiesea3

tauketula said:


> Very nice collection!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> loving the red hamilton


Thank you! I was a little afraid of the BOLD red, but it's gorgeous!


----------



## janiesea3

myluvofbags said:


> Great "starter" collection.  Haha!  Loving that baby blue Hamilton.


Starter?! Lordy, I don't know what's wrong with me!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501331
> 
> 
> Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.
> View attachment 2501333
> View attachment 2501334
> 
> 
> I think I've got my color-bases covered!


WOW super collection in a short time!!  Enjoy!


----------



## lucydee

LocaLady said:


> Sadly I returned Selma after looking at some MK bags in the same material in the store that also seemed to be fraying, not as bad, but I didn't want to take a chance. I was very sad because she was stunning .




That is too bad because it is a stunning bag!
But not meant to be for you so you can pick out something that is more durable.


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501331
> 
> 
> Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.
> View attachment 2501333
> View attachment 2501334
> 
> 
> I think I've got my color-bases covered!




Ahh I love it!! Fabulous collection. And I need an intervention too, I'll post a pic of my collection next week.


----------



## BossLadyT

DP PURSE FAN said:


> WOW super collection in a short time!!  Enjoy!


You have a fabulous collection janiesea3!


----------



## 001meiling

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501331
> 
> 
> Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.
> View attachment 2501333
> View attachment 2501334
> 
> 
> I think I've got my color-bases covered!



oh wow.....great collection!...i love the selmas....


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Thank you!




Is that a vanilla Hamilton in the back ?


----------



## TiffanyS88

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my collection...January 1st was my first MK, the brown croco Selma. As you can see, I've added quite a few since! Seriously, SERIOUSLY need an intervention! (But all have been on SUPER sale!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501331
> 
> 
> Not sure if they can all be seen in one pick, so 2 separate pics.
> View attachment 2501333
> View attachment 2501334
> 
> 
> I think I've got my color-bases covered!


nice variety! love your collection


----------



## tcb0513

That bag is absolutely stunning! Congrats  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here's my first ever MK bag. A jet set, as you all may already know, in a nice navy blue! 
I had been looking for a versatile, classy leather bag to invest in, and having owned a lot of Coach, I wanted something different. I happened to go to MK while on vacation, and saw this bag on sale, fell in love, and bought it! The leather is so so soft, love it!


I think I am addicted to MK and can't wait to buy more, when I am not so broke haha![/QUOTE]


----------



## janiesea3

BossLadyT said:


> You have a fabulous collection janiesea3!




Thank you!!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> Is that a vanilla Hamilton in the back ?




On the far right ? No, it's a pearl gray one I found at TJMaxx.


----------



## janiesea3

TiffanyS88 said:


> nice variety! love your collection




Thank you!!!


----------



## janiesea3

001meiling said:


> oh wow.....great collection!...i love the selmas....




Thank you!!!!


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> On the far right ? No, it's a pearl gray one I found at TJMaxx.




I'm still thinking about getting that vanilla I told you about. A girl is selling me the vanilla whipped Hamilton and luggage whipped Hamilton for $368 I'm trying to see if she can let it go for $350 for both . Uou think that's good?


----------



## CoachMaven

Went to Macy's today and got the LG Jet Set E/W Saffiano Tote in Palm. The Cynthia was not as big as I would have liked, but this tote is a great size!


----------



## janiesea3

designer.deals said:


> I'm still thinking about getting that vanilla I told you about. A girl is selling me the vanilla whipped Hamilton and luggage whipped Hamilton for $368 I'm trying to see if she can let it go for $350 for both . Uou think that's good?




$350 for 2? I'd say that's a great deal!!


----------



## janiesea3

CoachMaven said:


> Went to Macy's today and got the LG Jet Set E/W Saffiano Tote in Palm. The Cynthia was not as big as I would have liked, but this tote is a great size!




Love that green! Great tote!


----------



## AuntJulie

CoachMaven said:


> Went to Macy's today and got the LG Jet Set E/W Saffiano Tote in Palm. The Cynthia was not as big as I would have liked, but this tote is a great size!



I love it!  We're you looking at the large Cynthia?


----------



## amandah313

CoachMaven said:


> Went to Macy's today and got the LG Jet Set E/W Saffiano Tote in Palm. The Cynthia was not as big as I would have liked, but this tote is a great size!




Pretty!


----------



## CoachMaven

AuntJulie said:


> I love it!  We're you looking at the large Cynthia?



I have not ever seen or heard of a large Cynthia in Palm. Only in the medium sized, and even Macy's didn't have it. I tried on for size the medium logo version, and it was not big enough for my liking. I tried on the large Selma with the grommets, and while I loved the look and size of it, I felt it looked stiff and cumbersome on me worn as a satchel on the arm. I love how it looks on other ladies, but I felt clumsy. This one was much more me


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> $350 for 2? I'd say that's a great deal!!




 She said $360 for both or $187 for one


----------



## AuntJulie

CoachMaven said:


> I have not ever seen or heard of a large Cynthia in Palm. Only in the medium sized, and even Macy's didn't have it. I tried on for size the medium logo version, and it was not big enough for my liking. I tried on the large Selma with the grommets, and while I loved the look and size of it, I felt it looked stiff and cumbersome on me worn as a satchel on the arm. I love how it looks on other ladies, but I felt clumsy. This one was much more me



It's so beautiful!  I love the palm green!


----------



## Purse princes

nascar fan said:


> My MK Collection bags:
> Roslyn tote in marine, parchment, black, navy
> Skorpios New Ring Tote in cognac


Beautiful!


----------



## Purse princes

CoachMaven said:


> Went to Macy's today and got the LG Jet Set E/W Saffiano Tote in Palm. The Cynthia was not as big as I would have liked, but this tote is a great size!


That is beautiful!


----------



## acm1134

My two newest babies


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> $350 for 2? I'd say that's a great deal!!




I let it go and got a pearl gray grommet selma instead


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> My two newest babies




From Macy's?


----------



## myluvofbags

acm1134 said:


> My two newest babies


Pretty.  Nice choices.  I think I'm liking the grommets better than the plain selma.


----------



## piperhallie

My lil collection!


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> My lil collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508656




Love it!! Which Selma's did u get ?


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> From Macy's?



Yep ! Bought black in store, and fuschia was shipped it me (:


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> Yep ! Bought black in store, and fuschia was shipped it me (:




I'm going tomrrow to get navy, palm and still thinking on black and sell my black stud selma or keep


----------



## piperhallie

designer.deals said:


> Love it!! Which Selma's did u get ?




I got classic black. I also forgot to include my black saffiano Hamilton! Lol


----------



## designer.deals

piperhallie said:


> I got classic black. I also forgot to include my black saffiano Hamilton! Lol




I want the grommet styles &#128513;


----------



## acm1134

designer.deals said:


> I'm going tomrrow to get navy, palm and still thinking on black and sell my black stud selma or keep



My store only had a black grommet , two white grommets, and a violet grommet. I love the violet !


----------



## TiffanyS88

piperhallie said:


> My lil collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508656


love your collection!


----------



## TiffanyS88

acm1134 said:


> My two newest babies


love both


----------



## acm1134

TiffanyS88 said:


> love both


Thank you ! I can't wait to take them out for a spin


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> My store only had a black grommet , two white grommets, and a violet grommet. I love the violet !




Yes the violet is gorgeous . Reason why I sold my pomegrante


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> My lil collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508656




Beautiful!! We have a lot of the same tastes in bags!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

As of yesterday, i am the proud owner of 8 MK bags. I'll try to post an picture tomorrow.


----------



## piperhallie

TiffanyS88 said:


> love your collection!



Thank you!


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Beautiful!! We have a lot of the same tastes in bags!


 Too bad we don't live near each other, we could go MK shopping together! (or maybe it's good we don't live near each other??!)


----------



## janiesea3

piperhallie said:


> Too bad we don't live near each other, we could go MK shopping together! (or maybe it's good we don't live near each other??!)




For real!! I'd be in BIG trouble!! I'm childless and none of my friends are like me with purses b/c they all have kids to spend their money on...my hubby likes his guns (likes to compete shooting) and I love my bags! Lol


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> For real!! I'd be in BIG trouble!! I'm childless and none of my friends are like me with purses b/c they all have kids to spend their money on...my hubby likes his guns (likes to compete shooting) and I love my bags! Lol



ME TOO! I don't have kids yet and I'm pretty much the one most obsessed with bags out of all my friends, many of whom are popping out lots of kids. I like to think of my bags as my babies. :shame:


----------



## janiesea3

Yes, my bags and my doggies are my babies! How funny! We are cut from the same cloth! Nice to know it's not just me!! Kindred spirits!


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Yes, my bags and my doggies are my babies! How funny! We are cut from the same cloth! Nice to know it's not just me!! Kindred spirits!



Oh yeah my PomPom is my baby too, my firstborn and only son


----------



## VajstaGurly

Just got my 3 Large Selma...
Pearl Grey/ Black / Black&White... will post picture later ... One more more to go 
Next: Sapphire-Black Large Selma ... so excited ... :sly:


----------



## AirJewels

I went a little overboard at MK today but I'm in love!  25% off plus an additional 25% off with my Friends and Family card so at least I got a deal!


----------



## designer.deals

AirJewels said:


> View attachment 2509956
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard at MK today but I'm in love!  25% off plus an additional 25% off with my Friends and Family card so at least I got a deal!




There's an additional 25% ? When?


----------



## AirJewels

Michael Kors boutique has 25% off several styles right now.  I have a friend that works for Michael Kors who gave me a F&F card so it was an additional 25% off on top of that.


----------



## designer.deals

AirJewels said:


> Michael Kors boutique has 25% off several styles right now.  I have a friend that works for Michael Kors who gave me a F&F card so it was an additional 25% off on top of that.




Lucky! I wish I had a friend too


----------



## myluvofbags

AirJewels said:


> View attachment 2509956
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard at MK today but I'm in love!  25% off plus an additional 25% off with my Friends and Family card so at least I got a deal!


Great haul.  Loving the tote.


----------



## frenchiemomma

Here's my collection (so far  )







Left-Right:
Large Selma in Slate (?)
Outlet Hamilton Crossbody in Navy
Pyramid Stud Clutch in Zinnia
Monogram E/W Tote in Brown
Large Multifunction Phone Case in Turquoise
Fulton Makeup Case in Black
And my newest addition the Medium Sutton in Sapphire


----------



## gatorgirl07

jenblaze said:


> Here's my collection (so far  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left-Right:
> 
> Large Selma in Slate (?)
> 
> Outlet Hamilton Crossbody in Navy
> 
> Pyramid Stud Clutch in Zinnia
> 
> Monogram E/W Tote in Brown
> 
> Large Multifunction Phone Case in Turquoise
> 
> Fulton Makeup Case in Black
> 
> And my newest addition the Medium Sutton in Sapphire




Can you take some pics of the make up case?  Specifically the inside and give dimensions?  I have never seen one like that before


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## AuntJulie

jenblaze said:


> Here's my collection (so far  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left-Right:
> Large Selma in Slate (?)
> Outlet Hamilton Crossbody in Navy
> Pyramid Stud Clutch in Zinnia
> Monogram E/W Tote in Brown
> Large Multifunction Phone Case in Turquoise
> Fulton Makeup Case in Black
> And my newest addition the Medium Sutton in Sapphire



Love them all Jenn!


----------



## gw21

So this is my collection so far! I received the hamilton on valentine's day from my husband and treated myself to the the tech continental in fuschia yesterday as an early birthday gift to myself! Loving them both so far and can't wait to add more!


----------



## Amortentia

My recently acquired Harper Tote:


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

gw21 said:


> So this is my collection so far! I received the hamilton on valentine's day from my husband and treated myself to the the tech continental in fuschia yesterday as an early birthday gift to myself! Loving them both so far and can't wait to add more!


I have the same bag I am using it now.  I love it!!! Enjoy.


----------



## AuntJulie

I saw these 2 beautiful handbags today at the MK outlet and I loved them!  I came so close to buying one of them, but then I realized they didn't have feet. 

Just gorgeous!


----------



## keptwife

AuntJulie said:


> I saw these 2 beautiful handbags today at the MK outlet and I loved them!  I came so close to buying one of them, but then I realized they didn't have feet.
> 
> Just gorgeous!


 
Those are hawt! What's the name of this bag. I've never seen it before.


----------



## myluvofbags

keptwife said:


> Those are hawt! What's the name of this bag. I've never seen it before.


Those are called Lilly.  I have one in a vanilla monogram.  Love those colors.


----------



## frenchiemomma

gatorgirl07 said:


> Can you take some pics of the make up case?  Specifically the inside and give dimensions?  I have never seen one like that before


The makeup bag is 6" x 4" x 2". I found it at Winners (Marshalls in Canada) for $30!  The lining makes me believe it was an MFO item.











I use this as a case to carry all my loose items, and can fit this stuff inside comfortably.


----------



## frenchiemomma

AuntJulie said:


> Love them all Jenn!


Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

jenblaze said:


> The makeup bag is 6" x 4" x 2". I found it at Winners (Marshalls in Canada) for $30!  The lining makes me believe it was an MFO item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use this as a case to carry all my loose items, and can fit this stuff inside comfortably.




Thank you!  I am going to have to be on the look out for this. I love it


----------



## vesperholly

jenblaze said:


> The makeup bag is 6" x 4" x 2". I found it at Winners (Marshalls in Canada) for $30!  The lining makes me believe it was an MFO item.



What is MFO? Made for outlet?


----------



## AuntJulie

keptwife said:


> Those are hawt! What's the name of this bag. I've never seen it before.



It's called the Lily. The price was good too!  The small one was $219 and the large one was $239.


----------



## keishapie1973

AuntJulie said:


> I saw these 2 beautiful handbags today at the MK outlet and I loved them!  I came so close to buying one of them, but then I realized they didn't have feet.
> 
> Just gorgeous!



These would be so cute/ fun for summer.


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> my two newest babies :d



looking good!!!!!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

My new Babies ... excuse my kids room. Lol couldn't find the perfect lighting place except their bed.


----------



## missgolden

VajstaGurly said:


> My new Babies ... excuse my kids room. Lol couldn't find the perfect lighting place except their bed.




I LOVE that black and white!! So jealous!


----------



## AuntJulie

Oh they are all so beautiful!


----------



## VajstaGurly

missgolden said:


> I LOVE that black and white!! So jealous!



I love it too... it's so funny that my SA was gonna call me about the bag but I went it in and I was about to buy the Sapphire/Black and she was like look up there... so then I did then I saw the Black&white one and she was you came in perfect time because it was the only one that we got so I walked out with that one. It was so meant to be&#9825;. But couldn't stop thinking about the Sapphire/Black and I went back to grab that one as well. I am so in love with the Selma I want more colors lol.


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> Oh they are all so beautiful!



Thank you. .. yes they are beautiful I'm so in love ...


----------



## keishapie1973

VajstaGurly said:


> My new Babies ... excuse my kids room. Lol couldn't find the perfect lighting place except their bed.



Is that Dark Khaki at the bottom?  It is beautiful. I'm leaning towards that color for my summer bag......


----------



## AuntJulie

tauketula said:


> Is that Dark Khaki at the bottom?  It is beautiful. I'm leaning towards that color for my summer bag......



It looks like pearl gray to me. I've seen the khaki in the Hamilton and it is beautiful!


----------



## VajstaGurly

tauketula said:


> Is that Dark Khaki at the bottom?  It is beautiful. I'm leaning towards that color for my summer bag......



It's Pearl Grey... I saw the dark khaki in the Selma and Hamilton  but it didn't catch my eyes. Wanting a vanilla or fuchsia Selma next ... lol







AuntJulie said:


> It looks like pearl gray to me. I've seen the khaki in the Hamilton and it is beautiful!


----------



## blkbeauti

These are me and my partner Valentines Day gift to each other. Love them


----------



## janiesea3

Well, from the looks of the box, I was kinda scared...but







THIS, is how I like to "unwrap" my babies!! Bloomingdales has it right!!

(This, btw, is my N/S slate/black Hamilton.)


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2513980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, from the looks of the box, I was kinda scared...but
> 
> View attachment 2513987
> View attachment 2513989
> View attachment 2513990
> View attachment 2513992
> 
> 
> THIS, is how I like to "unwrap" my babies!! Bloomingdales has it right!!
> 
> (This, btw, is my N/S slate/black Hamilton.)



Yay!  Looks perfect!  So beautiful!


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2513980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, from the looks of the box, I was kinda scared...but
> 
> View attachment 2513987
> View attachment 2513989
> View attachment 2513990
> View attachment 2513992
> 
> 
> THIS, is how I like to "unwrap" my babies!! Bloomingdales has it right!!
> 
> (This, btw, is my N/S slate/black Hamilton.)


Beautiful ! How much did you get her for ?


----------



## janiesea3

acm1134 said:


> Beautiful ! How much did you get her for ?



It was $198 after I used a 15% coupon they had emailed me. (then, as a side note, used my Discover card & got 10% "cash back" bonus!


----------



## VajstaGurly

janiesea3 said:


> It was $198 after I used a 15% coupon they had emailed me. (then, as a side note, used my Discover card & got 10% "cash back" bonus!



Awesome find ...


----------



## neatrivers

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2513980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, from the looks of the box, I was kinda scared...but
> 
> View attachment 2513987
> View attachment 2513989
> View attachment 2513990
> View attachment 2513992
> 
> 
> THIS, is how I like to "unwrap" my babies!! Bloomingdales has it right!!
> 
> (This, btw, is my N/S slate/black Hamilton.)


Where did you get it?


----------



## janiesea3

neatrivers said:


> Where did you get it?




Bloomingdales


----------



## janiesea3

VajstaGurly said:


> Awesome find ...




Thanks!! Tomorrow, I'll totally unwrap & post pics!


----------



## VajstaGurly

janiesea3 said:


> Thanks!! Tomorrow, I'll totally unwrap & post pics!



Would love to see ... can't wait ... lol


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2513980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, from the looks of the box, I was kinda scared...but
> 
> View attachment 2513987
> View attachment 2513989
> View attachment 2513990
> View attachment 2513992
> 
> 
> THIS, is how I like to "unwrap" my babies!! Bloomingdales has it right!!
> 
> (This, btw, is my N/S slate/black Hamilton.)




Yay so pretty!!!


----------



## Chrissie82

AirJewels said:


> View attachment 2509956
> 
> 
> I went a little overboard at MK today but I'm in love!  25% off plus an additional 25% off with my Friends and Family card so at least I got a deal!




Love everything!


----------



## Restore724

*MK Sapphire*

**Tote Top Zip*
**Selma Satchel Large*
**Zip Around Wallet*


----------



## VajstaGurly

Restore724 said:


> *MK Sapphire*
> 
> **Tote Top Zip*
> **Selma Satchel Large*
> **Zip Around Wallet*



Gorgeous ... congrats ...


----------



## Restore724

*MK Fuchsia*
*Tote Top Zip
*Selma Satchel Large
*Zip Around Wallet 
*


----------



## VajstaGurly

Restore724 said:


> *MK Fuchsia*
> *Tote Top Zip
> *Selma Satchel Large
> *Zip Around Wallet
> *



Girl... you will rock those colors too... you have an awesome taste ...


----------



## Restore724

VajstaGurly said:


> Gorgeous ... congrats ...





Thanks!  
Yeah, this was not planned at all but it worked out great!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Restore724 said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, this was not planned at all but it worked out great!



That is awesome find I couldn't find a wallet for my Sapphire/Black Large Selma...


----------



## cheidel

Restore724 said:


> *MK Sapphire*
> 
> **Tote Top Zip*
> **Selma Satchel Large*
> **Zip Around Wallet*


Wow, gorgeous....love the color, it's stunning!


----------



## cheidel

Restore724 said:


> *MK Fuchsia*
> *Tote Top Zip
> *Selma Satchel Large
> *Zip Around Wallet
> *


Lovely!!!


----------



## janiesea3

VajstaGurly said:


> Would love to see ... can't wait ... lol








She's actually more beautiful in person! Agh!! Love this one! BIGTIME!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2515432
> View attachment 2515433
> View attachment 2515434
> 
> 
> She's actually more beautiful in person! Agh!! Love this one! BIGTIME!!



She's gorgeous on the photo already I bet she looks even better in person.lol


----------



## acm1134

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2515432
> View attachment 2515433
> View attachment 2515434
> 
> 
> She's actually more beautiful in person! Agh!! Love this one! BIGTIME!!



I didn't know they sold these still ! I got mine in November but haven't seen them online in a while. I love this bag (:


----------



## keptwife

Restore724 said:


> *MK Sapphire*
> 
> **Tote Top Zip*
> **Selma Satchel Large*
> **Zip Around Wallet*


 

I LOVE them all!!! Blue is my favorite color. I love how you have everything color coordinated!


----------



## keptwife

janiesea3 said:


> View attachment 2515432
> View attachment 2515433
> View attachment 2515434
> 
> 
> She's actually more beautiful in person! Agh!! Love this one! BIGTIME!!


 
She's so pretty. I love the slate/black colorblock bags.


----------



## Piarpreet

Love this selma!


----------



## AuntJulie

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2516421
> 
> Love this selma!



It looks so cute on you!  I love it too!


----------



## kaitekins

Piarpreet said:


> View attachment 2516421
> 
> Love this selma!


is that a mini or a medium?


----------



## Piarpreet

kaitekins said:


> is that a mini or a medium?



It's medium. I don't thin they did the neons in any other size  Love it. Got mine through ebay


----------



## jenb4271

My new Spring additions. 
Found on sale 40 off at Dillard's &#128516;&#128077;


----------



## designer.deals

New babies


----------



## BrokenUSNQuill

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2517654
> View attachment 2517655
> 
> 
> New babies


Lovely!


----------



## Sammy1987

Hi ladies  I have just one MK and I love it. The leather feels so luxurious and it was a steal in the Net a porter sale (£140!) and it goes with everything. Have had it for more than a year, it's had pretty heavy use but still looks great. Will definitely get another sometime!


----------



## jenb4271




----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2517654
> View attachment 2517655
> 
> 
> New babies


They are both so lovely.  Love the matching wallets too.


----------



## designer.deals

myluvofbags said:


> They are both so lovely.  Love the matching wallets too.




Thank you! And I just ordered a luggage specchio with rose gold hard ware n/s Hamilton too


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> Thank you! And I just ordered a luggage specchio with rose gold hard ware n/s Hamilton too



I hope you have a special room for all those MK handbags!  When are we going to see the whole new collection?


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> I hope you have a special room for all those MK handbags!  When are we going to see the whole new collection?




Once I get this one and the palm grommet selma I'll take an updated pictures


----------



## myluvofbags

designer.deals said:


> Thank you! And I just ordered a luggage specchio with rose gold hard ware n/s Hamilton too


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Louboulove

I LOVE LOVE this bag. Its the Devon Tote. It was the last one in the store and apparently quite popular. There is so much gold right now and I hate gold. When I saw this beauty on the shelf in all its silver hardware glory, I couldnt resist.











http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false


----------



## designer.deals

Louboulove said:


> I LOVE LOVE this bag. Its the Devon Tote. It was the last one in the store and apparently quite popular. There is so much gold right now and I hate gold. When I saw this beauty on the shelf in all its silver hardware glory, I couldnt resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false




Was it on sale ?


----------



## VajstaGurly

Louboulove said:


> I LOVE LOVE this bag. Its the Devon Tote. It was the last one in the store and apparently quite popular. There is so much gold right now and I hate gold. When I saw this beauty on the shelf in all its silver hardware glory, I couldnt resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false



My friend really love this bag she thought it was gorgeous but couldn't believe the price. Did you pay retail or was it on sale?


----------



## Apelila

Restore724 said:


> *MK Sapphire*
> 
> **Tote Top Zip*
> **Selma Satchel Large*
> **Zip Around Wallet*


luv the color Enjoy!


----------



## Louboulove

VajstaGurly said:


> My friend really love this bag she thought it was gorgeous but couldn't believe the price. Did you pay retail or was it on sale?





designer.deals said:


> Was it on sale ?



No, unfortunately it was not on sale  Lol I believe it was $398 before tax.


----------



## keishapie1973

Louboulove said:


> I LOVE LOVE this bag. Its the Devon Tote. It was the last one in the store and apparently quite popular. There is so much gold right now and I hate gold. When I saw this beauty on the shelf in all its silver hardware glory, I couldnt resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat3003&isEditorial=false



I love this!!!! I already have 2 black MKs but I really like this. I aso prefer silver hardware.  I noticed online that it also comes in sapphire. I'll have to see it in the store.....


----------



## Piarpreet

Thats a unique bag. Id love a mod pic to see how it actually looks on


----------



## Patlynn42

My first large MK Selma in Chocolate, bought it yesterday at Macy's, it was on sale for $213 including tax.  It may have been a return because there is a light scratch on it, but it was a good deal, so I'm keeping it and there isn't another one in chocolate and I really love the color!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Patlynn42 said:


> My first large MK Selma in Chocolate, bought it yesterday at Macy's, it was on sale for $213 including tax.  It may have been a return because there is a light scratch on it, but it was a good deal, so I'm keeping it and there isn't another one in chocolate and I really love the color!



Congrats ... and great find ...


----------



## Patlynn42

VajstaGurly said:


> Congrats ... and great find ...



Thanks!


----------



## houstonm2198

Patlynn42 said:


> My first large MK Selma in Chocolate, bought it yesterday at Macy's, it was on sale for $213 including tax.  It may have been a return because there is a light scratch on it, but it was a good deal, so I'm keeping it and there isn't another one in chocolate and I really love the color!


Pretty!


----------



## VajstaGurly

My new baby ...


----------



## Patlynn42

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> My first large MK Selma in Chocolate, bought it yesterday at Macy's, it was on sale for $213 including tax.  It may have been a return because there is a light scratch on it, but it was a good deal, so I'm keeping it and there isn't another one in chocolate and I really love the color!




I am a dummy, the color is Coffee, duh.


----------



## tnsweetness

Here are my MKs...

Selma's



Hamiltons



Jet Set Chain Ring Totes



Red Fulton and Gunmetal Astor



Saffiano Travel Tote and Wallet



Calfhair Leopard Grayson


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> Here are my MKs...
> 
> Selma's
> View attachment 2525623
> 
> 
> Hamiltons
> View attachment 2525624
> 
> 
> Jet Set Chain Ring Totes
> View attachment 2525625
> 
> 
> Red Fulton and Gunmetal Astor
> View attachment 2525628
> 
> 
> Saffiano Travel Tote and Wallet
> View attachment 2525629
> 
> 
> Calfhair Leopard Grayson
> View attachment 2525630




Seen your pictures now I'm second guessing in returning palm grommet


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> Seen your pictures now I'm second guessing in returning palm grommet



 I LOVE the Palm!  It was my first one!


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> I LOVE the Palm!  It was my first one!




What outfits do u use it with?


----------



## VajstaGurly

tnsweetness said:


> Here are my MKs...
> 
> Selma's
> View attachment 2525623
> 
> 
> Hamiltons
> View attachment 2525624
> 
> 
> Jet Set Chain Ring Totes
> View attachment 2525625
> 
> 
> Red Fulton and Gunmetal Astor
> View attachment 2525628
> 
> 
> Saffiano Travel Tote and Wallet
> View attachment 2525629
> 
> 
> Calfhair Leopard Grayson
> View attachment 2525630



Beautiful collection ...


----------



## AuntJulie

tnsweetness said:


> Here are my MKs...
> 
> Selma's
> View attachment 2525623
> 
> 
> Hamiltons
> View attachment 2525624
> 
> 
> Jet Set Chain Ring Totes
> View attachment 2525625
> 
> 
> Red Fulton and Gunmetal Astor
> View attachment 2525628
> 
> 
> Saffiano Travel Tote and Wallet
> View attachment 2525629
> 
> 
> Calfhair Leopard Grayson
> View attachment 2525630



I love your blue and green Hamiltons!  What shade are they?


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> What outfits do u use it with?



I have only used the palm one time.  I wore a tank almost the same color as the bag with a cream colored see thru sweater and jeans and a bright multicolored scarf.
I will try to find a pic!
It is a difficult color to match but I have several maxi dresses with this color when it warms up!



VajstaGurly said:


> Beautiful collection ...



Thanks a bunch!



AuntJulie said:


> I love your blue and green Hamiltons!  What shade are they?



Aqua/Gold and Lime/Gold...
They are a few seasons old along with the purple.  I got all 3 at Macys.


----------



## tnsweetness

tnsweetness said:


> i have only used the palm one time.  I wore a tank almost the same color as the bag with a cream colored see thru sweater and jeans and a bright multicolored scarf.
> 
> I will try to find a pic!
> 
> It is a difficult color to match but i have several maxi dresses with this color when it warms up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqua/gold and lime/gold...
> 
> They are a few seasons old along with the purple.  I got all 3 at macys.


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> View attachment 2525843




I saw this picture here and this made me get it


----------



## VajstaGurly

Finally at last got my perfect condition Large Opticwhite Selma...


----------



## VajstaGurly

My New Baby ... So Happy


----------



## houstonm2198

VajstaGurly said:


> My New Baby ... So Happy


Gorgeous,


----------



## janiesea3

VajstaGurly said:


> My New Baby ... So Happy




Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Love it!


----------



## VajstaGurly

janiesea3 said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Love it!



Thank you


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> My New Baby ... So Happy




Yay!! Twins we finally got "perfect" selmas


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> Yay!! Twins we finally got "perfect" selmas



I know ... There was only 2 but the SA was so wonderful she gave me the best condition one ... Yay... Totally Twins ....


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> I know ... There was only 2 but the SA was so wonderful she gave me the best condition one ... Yay... Totally Twins ....




And this trip to MK again helped me get the specchio in luggage on sale the last one


----------



## VajstaGurly

designer.deals said:


> And this trip to MK again helped me get the specchio in luggage on sale the last one



It was worth the trip then ... 
You are like so so lucky ... :sly:


----------



## Restore724

tnsweetness said:


> Here are my MKs...
> 
> Selma's
> View attachment 2525623
> 
> 
> Hamiltons
> View attachment 2525624
> 
> 
> Jet Set Chain Ring Totes
> View attachment 2525625
> 
> 
> Red Fulton and Gunmetal Astor
> View attachment 2525628
> 
> 
> Saffiano Travel Tote and Wallet
> View attachment 2525629
> 
> 
> Calfhair Leopard Grayson
> View attachment 2525630






*Stunning collection! Wow!*


----------



## Restore724

tnsweetness said:


> View attachment 2525843







Thanks for sharing mod pic.  Selma's look so great on everybody. 
I love the Palm grommet you are carrying.


----------



## Restore724

VajstaGurly said:


> My New Baby ... So Happy





Congrats on your beautiful black/white colorblock Selma!
Did you treat it with any protector or anything?


----------



## Restore724

designer.deals said:


> View attachment 2517654
> View attachment 2517655
> 
> 
> New babies





Congrats!  Cute Selma and matching wallet sets.


----------



## designer.deals

VajstaGurly said:


> It was worth the trip then ...
> You are like so so lucky ... :sly:




Yes it was I'm separate in finding the black speechio with gold hardware and I can't find it anymore


----------



## VajstaGurly

Restore724 said:


> Congrats on your beautiful black/white colorblock Selma!
> Did you treat it with any protector or anything?



Thank you... I have not put anything yet just got today ...


----------



## janiesea3

VajstaGurly said:


> Thank you... I have not put anything yet just got today ...



I actually stopped by my MK Boutique and bought the leather protection & the cleaner today...  I've got to make sure to use it!


----------



## Nikki2014

My Michael Kors Jet Set Large Satchel.......Loving it!!!!!


----------



## Nikki2014

Opps forgot the picture


----------



## VajstaGurly

janiesea3 said:


> I actually stopped by my MK Boutique and bought the leather protection & the cleaner today...  I've got to make sure to use it!



It was a good thing I bought it when I first purchase my first bag because now my MK boutique ran out of them ...


----------



## VajstaGurly

Nikki2014 said:


> Opps forgot the picture



It's so pretty ... congrats ...


----------



## Nikki2014

VajstaGurly said:


> It's so pretty ... congrats ...



Thank you !!!!!


----------



## tnsweetness

Restore724 said:


> *Stunning collection! Wow!*





Restore724 said:


> Thanks for sharing mod pic.  Selma's look so great on everybody.
> I love the Palm grommet you are carrying.



Thank you very much!


----------



## loewejess

Mine &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; sela messenger in neon pink...


----------



## VajstaGurly

loewejess said:


> Mine &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522; sela messenger in neon pink...



Gorgeous ...


----------



## xseriox

My summer blue saffiano Hamilton!


----------



## janiesea3

xseriox said:


> My summer blue saffiano Hamilton!



I LOVE this color on this bag!! It just makes me happy!!


----------



## TheMariaHansen

tnsweetness said:


> Here are my MKs...
> 
> Selma's
> View attachment 2525623
> 
> 
> Hamiltons
> View attachment 2525624
> 
> 
> Jet Set Chain Ring Totes
> View attachment 2525625
> 
> 
> Red Fulton and Gunmetal Astor
> View attachment 2525628
> 
> 
> Saffiano Travel Tote and Wallet
> View attachment 2525629
> 
> 
> Calfhair Leopard Grayson
> View attachment 2525630



LOVE the grey selma


----------



## tnsweetness

TheMariaHansen said:


> LOVE the grey selma



Thanks!


----------



## VajstaGurly

xseriox said:


> My summer blue saffiano Hamilton!



Love the summer blue ...


----------



## lucydee

I just picked up these two bags today at Macys for 25/25 off! They have great deals today at Macys.
MK Jet Set Small Studded Tote 195.75








MK Selma in Dark Khaki: 201.38


----------



## Patlynn42

lucydee said:


> I just picked up these two bags today at Macys for 25/25 off! They have great deals today at Macys.
> MK Jet Set Small Studded Tote 195.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Selma in Dark Khaki: 201.38



Beautiful bags!  I have never seen that studded tote before, it's gorgeous!


----------



## lucydee

Patlynn42 said:


> Beautiful bags!  I have never seen that studded tote before, it's gorgeous!




Thank you!
The studded tote comes in vanilla too, I ordered it through the store today for the sale price since my macys only had the brown one I bought in stock.  Will post a pic when she arrives this week 
so you can see what it looks like in vanilla.


----------



## Patlynn42

lucydee said:


> Thank you!
> The studded tote comes in vanilla too, I ordered it through the store today for the sale price since my macys only had the brown one I bought in stock.  Will post a pic when she arrives this week
> so you can see what it looks like in vanilla.



Thanks!  I'm sure it's beautiful!


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> I just picked up these two bags today at Macys for 25/25 off! They have great deals today at Macys.
> MK Jet Set Small Studded Tote 195.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Selma in Dark Khaki: 201.38




I ordered my dark khaki Hamilton since they didn't wanna honor sale price over the phone came inside today and the selma was on sale so ordered it and will return Hamilton


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> I ordered my dark khaki Hamilton since they didn't wanna honor sale price over the phone came inside today and the selma was on sale so ordered it and will return Hamilton




The dark khaki Selma will make a lovely addition to your Selma collection!
Congrats!


----------



## designer.deals

lucydee said:


> The dark khaki Selma will make a lovely addition to your Selma collection!
> Congrats!




Thanks ! I can't wait till I get it


----------



## Tash24

(Not sure if the image has attached as I'm new to this...) but this is my first Michael Kors Purchase  I'm in love  michael kors medium Cynthia tote in black


----------



## VajstaGurly

Tash24 said:


> View attachment 2528405
> 
> 
> 
> (Not sure if the image has attached as I'm new to this...) but this is my first Michael Kors Purchase  I'm in love  michael kors medium Cynthia tote in black



It's gorgeous congrats


----------



## houstonm2198

xseriox said:


> My summer blue saffiano Hamilton!


Pretty!


----------



## Tash24

VajstaGurly said:


> It's gorgeous congrats



Thank you  I had originally ordered the Sutton tote in black but found it was too big for me as here in the UK it's the large version.. As soon as I saw your mandarin Cynthia I knew this bag had to be mine.. So i hunted it down in black (I'm not very adventurous with coloured bags... Black all the way lol) it's the perfect size...


----------



## houstonm2198

Tash24 said:


> View attachment 2528405
> 
> 
> 
> (Not sure if the image has attached as I'm new to this...) but this is my first Michael Kors Purchase  I'm in love  michael kors medium Cynthia tote in black


Pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Tash24 said:


> Thank you  I had originally ordered the Sutton tote in black but found it was too big for me as here in the UK it's the large version.. As soon as I saw your mandarin Cynthia I knew this bag had to be mine.. So i hunted it down in black (I'm not very adventurous with coloured bags... Black all the way lol) it's the perfect size...



Sweet ... Awwwwww I'm glad you're in love with the Cynthia too... and yes you're right black all the way.... Our MK boutique didn't have black and I'm not very adventurous with colored bags too but the mandarin I just have to have ... lol


----------



## MRSBWS

lucydee said:


> I just picked up these two bags today at Macys for 25/25 off! They have great deals today at Macys.
> MK Jet Set Small Studded Tote 195.75
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MK Selma in Dark Khaki: 201.38


Lucydee, your bags are beautiful.  And, you got a GREAT deal.  I was not able to get any additional off MK other than the 25% at the Macy's in my area.


----------



## icerain303

Here are my three latest MK babies!!  Obviously I have been in love with the Hamiltons!!


----------



## icerain303

Oh and I forgot, I scored a deal at macy's!!  25% off on top of 25% off for the python one left me at 159.00! The optic white specchio also from macy's was on sale for 208 and couldn't resist.  I wish it was a different color since I am so paranoid but she's a beauty!  The vanilla cross body I received as a gift from my SIL!


----------



## Patlynn42

icerain303 said:


> Oh and I forgot, I scored a deal at macy's!!  25% off on top of 25% off for the python one left me at 159.00! The optic white specchio also from macy's was on sale for 208 and couldn't resist.  I wish it was a different color since I am so paranoid but she's a beauty!  The vanilla cross body I received as a gift from my SIL!




All three are beautiful, that was an awesome buy on the blue python!


----------



## lucydee

MRSBWS said:


> Lucydee, your bags are beautiful.  And, you got a GREAT deal.  I was not able to get any additional off MK other than the 25% at the Macy's in my area.




Oh, thank you!
once the SA said she will give me an additional 25% off, I took both!


----------



## Vtzshedevil

This is my first and favorite MK bag!!# I just love the patent leather look!!!@@@


----------



## Patlynn42

Vtzshedevil said:


> This is my first and favorite MK bag!!# I just love the patent leather look!!!@@@



Beautiful!   I really like that!


----------



## icerain303

Patlynn42 said:


> All three are beautiful, that was an awesome buy on the blue python!




Thank you so much!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just received my new selma large crossbody in luggage today and I'm in love w/it! Can't wait to use this for my trip to Hawaii this yr!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Vtzshedevil said:


> This is my first and favorite MK bag!!# I just love the patent leather look!!!@@@



The patent leather is very beautiful ...


----------



## Vtzshedevil

Thanks!! @ Vajgurly & @ Patlynn42 !!!


----------



## janiesea3

CoachGirl12 said:


> Just received my new selma large crossbody in luggage today and I'm in love w/it! Can't wait to use this for my trip to Hawaii this yr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2529274




What a cutie! Enjoy it AND Hawaii!! (Jealous!!)


----------



## janiesea3

Vtzshedevil said:


> This is my first and favorite MK bag!!# I just love the patent leather look!!!@@@




I LOVE MK's patent leather, too!! Stylish!


----------



## MRSBWS

lucydee said:


> Oh, thank you!
> once the SA said she will give me an additional 25% off, I took both!


I would have done the same thing!


----------



## CoachGirl12

janiesea3 said:


> What a cutie! Enjoy it AND Hawaii!! (Jealous!!)


Thank you!


----------



## amanda.panda

Just picked up my selma in mandarin, I am in love! &#128525;


----------



## icerain303

amanda.panda said:


> Just picked up my selma in mandarin, I am in love! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530291
> View attachment 2530292




Gorgeous!


----------



## Enchanted86

Mandarin JET SET travel satchel in large


----------



## janiesea3

Enchanted86 said:


> Mandarin JET SET travel satchel in large




All this mandarin...I'm LOVING it!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

It's very pretty Enchanted86 ... congrats ...


----------



## Vtzshedevil

amanda.panda said:


> Just picked up my selma in mandarin, I am in love! &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530291
> View attachment 2530292





I just love the Selma Bags, is this color like a bright pinkish orange?


----------



## Vtzshedevil

janiesea3 said:


> I LOVE MK's patent leather, too!! Stylish!



Thanks Janiesea3, I fell in love with it the minute I saw it!!!


----------



## xseriox

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!



Thank you!



VajstaGurly said:


> Love the summer blue ...



I do too, I fell in love with the turquoise they had last year, such a pretty summer color.



janiesea3 said:


> I LOVE this color on this bag!! It just makes me happy!!



After all this cold/snow in NYC it makes me excited about the summer.


----------



## tattooed lady

I bought a lot of michael kors last month
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pearl Gray Saffiano Specchio Hamilton
Black Saffiano Specchio Sloan Crossbody 
Pearl Gray Saffiano Specchio Iphone 5 wristlet
Gray Colorblock Jet Set Carryall Wallet 

I haven't even unwrapped the Hamilton yet. I'm waiting for spring and it is my reward to myself when I lose 30 lbs (I have 12 more to go)


----------



## VajstaGurly

tattooed lady said:


> I bought a lot of michael kors last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2530670
> 
> 
> Pearl Gray Saffiano Specchio Hamilton
> Black Saffiano Specchio Sloan Crossbody
> Pearl Gray Saffiano Specchio Iphone 5 wristlet
> Gray Colorblock Jet Set Carryall Wallet
> 
> I haven't even unwrapped the Hamilton yet. I'm waiting for spring and it is my reward to myself when I lose 30 lbs (I have 12 more to go)



Congrats on your bag ... and your weight loss ... what a nice reward ... love it ...


----------



## Patlynn42

I have a question, does MK sell silk scarves?  I want to buy a scarf to put on my Selma, I would like for it to be MK but I can't find any.  Do they even exist??


----------



## amanda.panda

icerain303 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!! 



Vtzshedevil said:


> I just love the Selma Bags, is this color like a bright pinkish orange?



Me too! I'm obsessed, and yes it's a pretty bright colour that's red with some orange but it looks different depending on the lighting you're in


----------



## Courtb427

I have gone a little crazy with the Michael Kors this week! Also have the black Hamilton coming from nordstrom! Only 213.99 with belk's price match! I can only keep two for now though! Any advice please!!!! I'm debating on keeping the dark khaki and black bc the were both only around 200. The navy and dressy were 25% off which will happen again but I am in love with the navy and the dressy! LoL! Please Help! Thanks you guys!


----------



## acm1134

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531164
> 
> I have gone a little crazy with the Michael Kors this week! Also have the black Hamilton coming from nordstrom! Only 213.99 with belk's price match! I can only keep two for now though! Any advice please!!!! I'm debating on keeping the dark khaki and black bc the were both only around 200. The navy and dressy were 25% off which will happen again but I am in love with the navy and the dressy! LoL! Please Help! Thanks you guys!


I saw navy and dressy !


----------



## Courtb427

acm1134 said:


> I saw navy and dressy !




Those are my favorite ones! LoL! I'm just having a hard time letting go of the other two for only $200.


----------



## tattooed lady

Courtb427 said:


> Those are my favorite ones! LoL! I'm just having a hard time letting go of the other two for only $200.




If you don't mind me asking. Where did you find the black one for $200?

And I vote for navy and dressy. Navy is my fav next to malachite.


----------



## Courtb427

Nordstrom price matched belk's sale price.


----------



## Courtb427

Does navy look good with black? I really never wear black I just don't own a black bag and feel like everyone needs a black bag!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531164
> 
> I have gone a little crazy with the Michael Kors this week! Also have the black Hamilton coming from nordstrom! Only 213.99 with belk's price match! I can only keep two for now though! Any advice please!!!! I'm debating on keeping the dark khaki and black bc the were both only around 200. The navy and dressy were 25% off which will happen again but I am in love with the navy and the dressy! LoL! Please Help! Thanks you guys!




Keep all lol


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Keep all lol




Is it bad that I'm trying to figure out how to make that happen? LoL! My DH is going to kill me! I know I'm going to regret returning whichever one I return!


----------



## AuntJulie

Courtb427 said:


> Does navy look good with black? I really never wear black I just don't own a black bag and feel like everyone needs a black bag!



Keep the black. I know that's the one you want!  You know it too!  Then keep the dressy. It goes with jeans too.


----------



## AuntJulie

Btw what is DH?


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Is it bad that I'm trying to figure out how to make that happen? LoL! My DH is going to kill me! I know I'm going to regret returning whichever one I return!




I know how much u like the navy and dressy but you can get those later when they are 25% off and other 2 it'll be like impossible to get it for that price again


----------



## Courtb427

LoL! Darling hubby. And very darling for supporting my new addiction!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> LoL! Darling hubby. And very darling for supporting my new addiction!




Always thought it was dear husband idk why lol


----------



## Courtb427

I guess it could be either! You're probably right. I only got it from the purse forums that I sit on all day! What Facebook anymore? LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I guess it could be either! You're probably right. I only got it from the purse forums that I sit on all day! What Facebook anymore? LoL!




Your right I get more feedback on here on whAt handbags to choose and the best deals


----------



## Courtb427

Ok so I think I might take back the navy only Bc I can get it next month with friends and family and I will never get a black saffiano hamilton that cheap again. I'm down to these two. The hamilton was 201 and the dressy was 290. I'm leaning toward the dressy Bc I seems to be a little more versatile. I can get that at friends and family to though. Any thoughts? I really appreciate all the help! I can't decide myself when I want all of them! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531325
> 
> Ok so I think I might take back the navy only Bc I can get it next month with friends and family and I will never get a black saffiano hamilton that cheap again. I'm down to these two. The hamilton was 201 and the dressy was 290. I'm leaning toward the dressy Bc I seems to be a little more versatile. I can get that at friends and family to though. Any thoughts? I really appreciate all the help! I can't decide myself when I want all of them! LoL!




IMO I say keep dark khaki since it's cheaper and get the other one later with family and friends and who knows maybe it'll be on sale too.


----------



## VajstaGurly

The Hamilton looks beautiful on you ...Courtb427


----------



## icerain303

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531325
> 
> Ok so I think I might take back the navy only Bc I can get it next month with friends and family and I will never get a black saffiano hamilton that cheap again. I'm down to these two. The hamilton was 201 and the dressy was 290. I'm leaning toward the dressy Bc I seems to be a little more versatile. I can get that at friends and family to though. Any thoughts? I really appreciate all the help! I can't decide myself when I want all of them! LoL!




 I love the hamilton in your pic! That is my favorite on ya!


----------



## Courtb427

Thanks you guys so much! I think I am going to keep the hamiltons and get the dressy next month. Maybe in the mandarin or navy! I have the studded selma in luggage that I just bought last month. LoL! Need to contain my excitement a little better I guess!


----------



## Enchanted86

VajstaGurly said:


> It's very pretty Enchanted86 ... congrats ...



Thanks!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Thanks you guys so much! I think I am going to keep the hamiltons and get the dressy next month. Maybe in the mandarin or navy! I have the studded selma in luggage that I just bought last month. LoL! Need to contain my excitement a little better I guess!




Good decision!! I would've done the same


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Good decision!! I would've done the same




Thanks for being my voice of reason!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531325
> 
> Ok so I think I might take back the navy only Bc I can get it next month with friends and family and I will never get a black saffiano hamilton that cheap again. I'm down to these two. The hamilton was 201 and the dressy was 290. I'm leaning toward the dressy Bc I seems to be a little more versatile. I can get that at friends and family to though. Any thoughts? I really appreciate all the help! I can't decide myself when I want all of them! LoL!



The Hamilton looks beautiful on you ... great decision ...


----------



## Patlynn42

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531164
> 
> I have gone a little crazy with the Michael Kors this week! Also have the black Hamilton coming from nordstrom! Only 213.99 with belk's price match! I can only keep two for now though! Any advice please!!!! I'm debating on keeping the dark khaki and black bc the were both only around 200. The navy and dressy were 25% off which will happen again but I am in love with the navy and the dressy! LoL! Please Help! Thanks you guys!




I vote Navy and Dressy too!  The navy is so beautiful with gold hardware,


----------



## Patlynn42

Patlynn42 said:


> I vote Navy and Dressy too!  The navy is so beautiful with gold hardware,




Oh, I see you made your choice already!  Sorry!


----------



## Courtb427

Patlynn42 said:


> Oh, I see you made your choice already!  Sorry!




LoL! I still appreciate you input! I took back the navy today and was bummed. I still held on to the dressy to think on. She swapped them our for a different one Bc the one I received was wavy in the leather and I hate that! But I got my sales tax returned so it brought it down to 270! Not helping my decision! LoL! I will fed be getting the navy next month though! Love that color!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Thanks for being my voice of reason!




Now your gonna have to help decide on dark khaki selma or Hamilton


----------



## lucydee

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531325
> 
> Ok so I think I might take back the navy only Bc I can get it next month with friends and family and I will never get a black saffiano hamilton that cheap again. I'm down to these two. The hamilton was 201 and the dressy was 290. I'm leaning toward the dressy Bc I seems to be a little more versatile. I can get that at friends and family to though. Any thoughts? I really appreciate all the help! I can't decide myself when I want all of them! LoL!



Although both bags look gorgeous on you, I prefer the dressy.
It is versatile and not as heavy as Hamilton.


----------



## Patlynn42

Courtb427 said:


> LoL! I still appreciate you input! I took back the navy today and was bummed. I still held on to the dressy to think on. She swapped them our for a different one Bc the one I received was wavy in the leather and I hate that! But I got my sales tax returned so it brought it down to 270! Not helping my decision! LoL! I will fed be getting the navy next month though! Love that color!




I know, it's hard to choose!  I'm thinking if getting a navy Hamilton next month too. We'll see!


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Now your gonna have to help decide on dark khaki selma or Hamilton




I took back my khaki selma Bc it was damaged. That's what started it all Bc I went to 6 different Macy's looking for a Selma that wasn't damaged! I still love the Selma and want that one too. My only thing with the Selma is it's tight to carry my stuff and my daughters. I might wait til she's fully potty trained to venture back to selma Bc I loooooove them! Let me know if your selma comes damaged Bc it seemed odd that so many were bad.


----------



## Courtb427

lucydee said:


> Although both bags look gorgeous on you, I prefer the dressy.
> 
> It is versatile and not as heavy as Hamilton.




I know that's how I feel. It's a little more casual but still sophisticated. I'm thinking about using the dressy for an everyday bag for work and my hamiltons more for weekends. Although both are great for everyday. Still not sure. Even though they are great deals separately... They add up! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> I took back my khaki selma Bc it was damaged. That's what started it all Bc I went to 6 different Macy's looking for a Selma that wasn't damaged! I still love the Selma and want that one too. My only thing with the Selma is it's tight to carry my stuff and my daughters. I might wait til she's fully potty trained to venture back to selma Bc I loooooove them! Let me know if your selma comes damaged Bc it seemed odd that so many were bad.




My first 2 were damaged when it first came out but now with the double 25% off I'm hoping it's a good one


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> My first 2 were damaged when it first came out but now with the double 25% off I'm hoping it's a good one




Good luck!  I just got the navy Selma with grommets and it was squished bad!  They are sending me another one.


----------



## designer.deals

AuntJulie said:


> Good luck!  I just got the navy Selma with grommets and it was squished bad!  They are sending me another one.




 Get my Hamilton tomrrow I'm scared. Next time I'll just price match at Nordstrom they do a better job


----------



## tattooed lady

Headed to the Michael Kors boutique today. What's new and beautiful that I should look for? I'm in the mood for a new spring bag!


----------



## designer.deals

tattooed lady said:


> Headed to the Michael Kors boutique today. What's new and beautiful that I should look for? I'm in the mood for a new spring bag!




The summer blue dressy /sutton


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My new jet set top in summer blue my first MK and just ordered the fuchsia at the Belk 20% off sale too.


----------



## Patlynn42

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new jet set top in summer blue my first MK and just ordered the fuchsia at the Belk 20% off sale too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533451



Very pretty!  I had gotten the fuchsia at Christmas time but had to sell it last week because we were short of money.  I miss it! &#128530;


----------



## Patlynn42

Macy's has new MK's on their site, including the bag I want that I saw in the MK catalogue!  http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...=27726&swatchColor=DARK DENIM#fn=sp=1&spc=262
I want it now!


----------



## VajstaGurly

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new jet set top in summer blue my first MK and just ordered the fuchsia at the Belk 20% off sale too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533451



She's gorgeous love the color ...


----------



## Ddommen

Just treated myself to my first michael kors bag. I am selling my mulberry to pay for it. I own 2 LV but just had to have this &#128525;


----------



## VajstaGurly

Ddommen said:


> Just treated myself to my first michael kors bag. I am selling my mulberry to pay for it. I own 2 LV but just had to have this &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2533569
> View attachment 2533570



Love the summer season bag... it's so gorgeous


----------



## Ddommen

VajstaGurly said:


> Love the summer season bag... it's so gorgeous




Thank you


----------



## Euromutt86

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531325
> 
> Ok so I think I might take back the navy only Bc I can get it next month with friends and family and I will never get a black saffiano hamilton that cheap again. I'm down to these two. The hamilton was 201 and the dressy was 290. I'm leaning toward the dressy Bc I seems to be a little more versatile. I can get that at friends and family to though. Any thoughts? I really appreciate all the help! I can't decide myself when I want all of them! LoL!



I started off wanting the Navy Saffiano Hamilton when I first started buying purses.

I went with black first to play it safe, then I went with the Hamilton Artisan tote (tan). Would you believe those two purses never come out to play and all my other ones do? 

I love the Navy. I had to have it and once I bought it back in December, I stopped buying purses. I haven't had that itch to scratch. HAHA! I have red, gray, navy, fuchsia, and green. It'll happen to you! Trust me! It's all about having fun with your wardrobe and spring is coming!! Black and Tan are going to be staying at home.  Go pick out a "fun" purse!

I love the Wellies. I have Black and Brown..HAHA! I really want Pink now.


----------



## AuntJulie

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new jet set top in summer blue my first MK and just ordered the fuchsia at the Belk 20% off sale too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533451




Excellent choice!  It's beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ddommen said:


> Just treated myself to my first michael kors bag. I am selling my mulberry to pay for it. I own 2 LV but just had to have this &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2533569
> View attachment 2533570



I love this!!! It just screams Spring/Summer!!! I have a Neverful but still want this......


----------



## Ddommen

tauketula said:


> I love this!!! It just screams Spring/Summer!!! I have a Neverful but still want this......




I have a neverful too, but this is a smaller size, that's the only way I could justify getting it lol


----------



## keishapie1973

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new jet set top in summer blue my first MK and just ordered the fuchsia at the Belk 20% off sale too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2533451



Cute!!!!


----------



## Christa72720

My MK family


----------



## Liyanamz

Ddommen said:


> Just treated myself to my first michael kors bag. I am selling my mulberry to pay for it. I own 2 LV but just had to have this &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2533569
> View attachment 2533570


It's gorgeous!!! I love the stripes and the colour.


----------



## nhung832

Courtb427 said:


> View attachment 2531164
> 
> I have gone a little crazy with the Michael Kors this week! Also have the black Hamilton coming from nordstrom! Only 213.99 with belk's price match! I can only keep two for now though! Any advice please!!!! I'm debating on keeping the dark khaki and black bc the were both only around 200. The navy and dressy were 25% off which will happen again but I am in love with the navy and the dressy! LoL! Please Help! Thanks you guys!



how did you get 25% off?


----------



## ricanz

Macys sometimes has their Michaels Kors bag on discounts in order to bring new ones in. And if you have a Macys card you can use a 20% off coupon. I got this bag for $132! And only had to pay $32 after my gift card from Christmas


----------



## ricanz

Christa72720 said:


> My MK family




It's beautiful!!


----------



## lalbert88

My shiny rose gold satchel!!


----------



## Courtb427

nhung832 said:


> how did you get 25% off?




Macys had a sale last weekend for 25% off a purchase of 100.


----------



## gatorgirl07

ricanz said:


> Macys sometimes has their Michaels Kors bag on discounts in order to bring new ones in. And if you have a Macys card you can use a 20% off coupon. I got this bag for $132! And only had to pay $32 after my gift card from Christmas
> View attachment 2535024




Pretty!  I don't think I have seen one like that before


----------



## Kay_Lizzy

This beauty just arrived!


----------



## AuntJulie

Kay_Lizzy said:


> This beauty just arrived!




Yay!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## janiesea3

Kay_Lizzy said:


> This beauty just arrived!




LOVE the green!! Such a happy color!!


----------



## acm1134

Got this coffee cross body with grommets today from belk ! What do you think ?


----------



## jenb4271

Pretty


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> Got this coffee cross body with grommets today from belk ! What do you think ?



Love it it's adorable ... especially the grommet on there ... so pretty ...


----------



## janiesea3

Here's my girls I got from Belk on Monday...
	

		
			
		

		
	







I LOVE when they come all wrapped up & perfect!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my girls I got from Belk on Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535896
> View attachment 2535898
> View attachment 2535899
> View attachment 2535900
> 
> 
> I LOVE when they come all wrapped up & perfect!!



Gorgeous ... congrats ...


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my girls I got from Belk on Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535896
> View attachment 2535898
> View attachment 2535899
> View attachment 2535900
> 
> 
> I LOVE when they come all wrapped up & perfect!!




Your so lucky!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my girls I got from Belk on Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535896
> View attachment 2535898
> View attachment 2535899
> View attachment 2535900
> 
> 
> I LOVE when they come all wrapped up & perfect!!



So so so beautiful!  You HAVE to keep that jet set!


----------



## piperhallie

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my girls I got from Belk on Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535896
> View attachment 2535898
> View attachment 2535899
> View attachment 2535900
> 
> 
> I LOVE when they come all wrapped up & perfect!!




Love it!! Especially the black Grayson!


----------



## ArmyWife12

Here are my two! The love the colors!!


----------



## acm1134

ArmyWife12 said:


> Here are my two! The love the colors!!



So pretty ! Is that fuchsia ?


----------



## ArmyWife12

acm1134 said:


> So pretty ! Is that fuchsia ?



Thank you!  Yup it is!


----------



## lucydee

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my girls I got from Belk on Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535896
> View attachment 2535898
> View attachment 2535899
> View attachment 2535900
> 
> 
> I LOVE when they come all wrapped up & perfect!!




Oh these are lovely!
Congrats, love them both!


----------



## lucydee

ArmyWife12 said:


> Here are my two! The love the colors!!



Beautiful Colors!
Congrats!


----------



## ArmyWife12

lucydee said:


> Beautiful Colors!
> Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## mary79

Today I purchased my first ever Michael Kors bag! I was searching for a light cross body bag, for casual occasions when I don't need to carry much, and also for my long walks around the city etc. 

The tag lists the colour as "Mandarin" but since I'm a little colour blind (I confuse reds, oranges and pinks) please could you tell me what colour you think this bag is? Is it orange or red? lol. Either way, I love it, adn the leather looks and feels lovely. I took two pics, one in the sunshine and one in the shade, for you to see


----------



## jojon21

mary79 said:


> Today I purchased my first ever Michael Kors bag! I was searching for a light cross body bag, for casual occasions when I don't need to carry much, and also for my long walks around the city etc.
> 
> The tag lists the colour as "Mandarin" but since I'm a little colour blind (I confuse reds, oranges and pinks) please could you tell me what colour you think this bag is? Is it orange or red? lol. Either way, I love it, adn the leather looks and feels lovely. I took two pics, one in the sunshine and one in the shade, for you to see



Congrats, it's beautiful!  To me, Mandarin is an orangey-red color!


----------



## keishapie1973

mary79 said:


> Today I purchased my first ever Michael Kors bag! I was searching for a light cross body bag, for casual occasions when I don't need to carry much, and also for my long walks around the city etc.
> 
> The tag lists the colour as "Mandarin" but since I'm a little colour blind (I confuse reds, oranges and pinks) please could you tell me what colour you think this bag is? Is it orange or red? lol. Either way, I love it, adn the leather looks and feels lovely. I took two pics, one in the sunshine and one in the shade, for you to see



Congrats!!! Yes, it is mandarin.....


----------



## SoFloGirl

I bought my first Hamilton yesterday at Dillards. It was love at first sight!


----------



## Patlynn42

SoFloGirl said:


> I bought my first Hamilton yesterday at Dillards. It was love at first sight!




It's beautiful!


----------



## SoFloGirl

Patlynn42 said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## icerain303

Patlynn42 said:


> It's beautiful!




Gorgeous!!! Love the specchio!!!


----------



## SoFloGirl

icerain303 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Love the specchio!!!



Thank so much.


----------



## VajstaGurly

SoFloGirl said:


> I bought my first Hamilton yesterday at Dillards. It was love at first sight!



She's gorgeous ...


----------



## designer.deals

SoFloGirl said:


> I bought my first Hamilton yesterday at Dillards. It was love at first sight!




Gorgeous! Lucky how much was it ?


----------



## Christa72720

ricanz said:


> It's beautiful!!



Thanks!


----------



## SoFloGirl

VajstaGurly said:


> She's gorgeous ...





designer.deals said:


> Gorgeous! Lucky how much was it ?



Thank you very much! 

And I paid $243.60 plus tax. So 30% off.


----------



## VajstaGurly

SoFloGirl said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> And I paid $243.60 plus tax. So 30% off.



Great find


----------



## designer.deals

SoFloGirl said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> 
> 
> And I paid $243.60 plus tax. So 30% off.




Awesome deal!


----------



## mary79

jojon21 said:


> Congrats, it's beautiful!  To me, Mandarin is an orangey-red color!


Thank you! I love my first MK and can see myself wearing her LOTS this summer


----------



## AuntJulie

SoFloGirl said:


> I bought my first Hamilton yesterday at Dillards. It was love at first sight!



I saw it on sale at Dillards!  I hope you got it at a good price!


----------



## tannia20

sandc said:


> I own this one. . for now. It might have to go back. I am not sure if it is love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is on it's way to me now.


your bag is gorgeous


----------



## myluvofbags

SoFloGirl said:


> I bought my first Hamilton yesterday at Dillards. It was love at first sight!


That is beautiful.  Love the color, congrats!


----------



## janiesea3

tannia20 said:


> your bag is gorgeous




I LOVE that color of blue!! What's the name? It's not the summer blue, is it? It's sooo pretty!! I LOVE all these shades of blue!!


----------



## AuntJulie

My new large mandarin Cynthia!  I love it!!


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> My new large mandarin Cynthia!  I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538942



Love ! So pretty ! Does the Cynthia have feet on the bottom ?


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Love ! So pretty ! Does the Cynthia have feet on the bottom ?




Yes it does!


----------



## AuntJulie

And here it is with my Kindle Paperwhite with the persimmon cover!


----------



## SoFloGirl

AuntJulie said:


> My new large mandarin Cynthia!  I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538942


So gorgeous! Love the color.


----------



## VajstaGurly

AuntJulie said:


> And here it is with my Kindle Paperwhite with the persimmon cover!
> View attachment 2538971



Love them both .... Their gorgeous


----------



## SoFloGirl

AuntJulie said:


> I saw it on sale at Dillards!  I hope you got it at a good price!





myluvofbags said:


> That is beautiful.  Love the color, congrats!



Thank you!

And yes, AuntJulie, I did get it at a pretty good price.


----------



## Courtb427

AuntJulie said:


> And here it is with my Kindle Paperwhite with the persimmon cover!
> View attachment 2538971




I love the color!!! It's such a gorgeous bag!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

My new jet set satchel in dark khaki. Belk had a price so good, I couldn't leave her behind. My mom and I BOTH brought her home. Today, she is riding shotgun


----------



## nhung832

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new jet set satchel in dark khaki. Belk had a price so good, I couldn't leave her behind. My mom and I BOTH brought her home. Today, she is riding shotgun
> 
> View attachment 2539122



How much was it? Beautiful bag!!


----------



## gatorgirl07

nhung832 said:


> how much was it? Beautiful bag!!




$171.13


----------



## nhung832

gatorgirl07 said:


> $171.13



Belk having another sale?


----------



## gatorgirl07

This past Saturday they had the entire store (plus clearance) an additional 20% off which included MK and Dooney for a change. It was $255 in clearance then the 20% off if that


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> This past Saturday they had the entire store (plus clearance) an additional 20% off which included MK and Dooney for a change. It was $255 in clearance then the 20% off if that




Which I had a belk near by. Do you know if you could order over the phone ?


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> Which I had a belk near by. Do you know if you could order over the phone ?




I don't really know. I have seen some posts here that say they have ordered from different stores from around the US, and some say they won't let them. Usually my Belk stinks, but we
Got lucky this time


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't really know. I have seen some posts here that say they have ordered from different stores from around the US, and some say they won't let them. Usually my Belk stinks, but we
> Got lucky this time




I've gotten lucky price matching from them at Nordstrom


----------



## gatorgirl07

designer.deals said:


> I've gotten lucky price matching from them at Nordstrom




I don't really have any big name store around me in small-town USA. The only thing we have are Belk and Dillard's


----------



## designer.deals

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't really have any big name store around me in small-town USA. The only thing we have are Belk and Dillard's




I don't have a Dillard's or belks near me but I order online . And Nordstrom I price match online


----------



## AuntJulie

gatorgirl07 said:


> My new jet set satchel in dark khaki. Belk had a price so good, I couldn't leave her behind. My mom and I BOTH brought her home. Today, she is riding shotgun
> 
> View attachment 2539122




I love it!  Congrats!


----------



## AuntJulie

gatorgirl07 said:


> I don't really have any big name store around me in small-town USA. The only thing we have are Belk and Dillard's




That's all we have too.


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> My new large mandarin Cynthia!  I love it!![ATTAC8
> H]2538942[/ATTACH]



Beautiful!
Such a happy color!


----------



## ricanz

I love it! Perfect for spring. Love the shape too  


gatorgirl07 said:


> My new jet set satchel in dark khaki. Belk had a price so good, I couldn't leave her behind. My mom and I BOTH brought her home. Today, she is riding shotgun
> 
> View attachment 2539122


----------



## gatorgirl07

AuntJulie said:


> That's all we have too.




Isn't it sad?  I wish there was a Macy's or Nordstrom closer than 2 hours away!


----------



## gatorgirl07

AuntJulie said:


> I love it!  Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## gatorgirl07

ricanz said:


> I love it! Perfect for spring. Love the shape too




Thanks!    That is part if the reason I couldn't leave her behind.  They seem to be discontinuing the dark khaki color..........


----------



## Courtb427

So I have a navy craving! Selma or Hamilton?! Does anyone have both? Which would you use more? Does the dressy come in navy? That's another option but I do have the dressy in luggage... Darn you Michael Kors! LoL!


----------



## AuntJulie

Courtb427 said:


> So I have a navy craving! Selma or Hamilton?! Does anyone have both? Which would you use more? Does the dressy come in navy? That's another option but I do have the dressy in luggage... Darn you Michael Kors! LoL!




I have a new navy Selma with grommets. Love it way more than my Hamilton. Yes the Dressy does come in navy too.


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> So I have a navy craving! Selma or Hamilton?! Does anyone have both? Which would you use more? Does the dressy come in navy? That's another option but I do have the dressy in luggage... Darn you Michael Kors! LoL!




I have navy selma and today I should be getting navy Hamilton , and yes they make a navy dressy


----------



## Courtb427

Maybe it's because I've been carrying my dressy for a little while the hamilton seems huge!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Maybe it's because I've been carrying my dressy for a little while the hamilton seems huge!




Help me decide got 3 dressy totes optic white mandarin and summer blue and don't know if keep or return


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Help me decide got 3 dressy totes optic white mandarin and summer blue and don't know if keep or return




I'm in love with and dying for the mandarin! It's the perfect summer color!


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> Help me decide got 3 dressy totes optic white mandarin and summer blue and don't know if keep or return




I would return the white. And keep the mandarin and summer blue. I would exchange the ones that are wavy/wrinkled. I did it twice! LoL! That drives me crazy!


----------



## Courtb427

AuntJulie said:


> I have a new navy Selma with grommets. Love it way more than my Hamilton. Yes the Dressy does come in navy too.




Do you feel the selma is a little easier to carry? I'm afraid the hamilton is going to big. I think the navy with grommets is gone Bc I do love that one too!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Do you feel the selma is a little easier to carry? I'm afraid the hamilton is going to big. I think the navy with grommets is gone Bc I do love that one too!




My Macy's still has it . And I was thinking about exchanging them (dressy totes) for better ones and keep mandarin, summer blue and fuchsia


----------



## acm1134

Courtb427 said:


> Do you feel the selma is a little easier to carry? I'm afraid the hamilton is going to big. I think the navy with grommets is gone Bc I do love that one too!


I have a N/S hamilton and I use my selmas more just for the fact that it is smaller


----------



## janiesea3

Courtb427 said:


> Maybe it's because I've been carrying my dressy for a little while the hamilton seems huge!




Which size Dressy do you have?


----------



## Courtb427

janiesea3 said:


> Which size Dressy do you have?




The luggage color. I am in love with it! I think it's my new favorite bag!


----------



## Courtb427

acm1134 said:


> I have a N/S hamilton and I use my selmas more just for the fact that it is smaller




That's kind of my thought. The hamilton I got from Nordstrom I believe is a return and seems a little stretched out so it got me thinking about Selma...


----------



## janiesea3

Courtb427 said:


> The luggage color. I am in love with it! I think it's my new favorite bag!



Medium or large dressy??


----------



## Courtb427

janiesea3 said:


> Medium or large dressy??




It's the large size


----------



## nhung832

Courtb427 said:


> It's the large size



Is it good for everyday use? Im getting a navy large one, but thinking maybe it too big for everything use.


----------



## Courtb427

I got mine for everyday use Bc I thought my hamiltons were to big. I love it! I think it's classy yet casual. It's surprisingly light weight. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the large size. I do usually like larger bags though.


----------



## nhung832

Courtb427 said:


> I got mine for everyday use Bc I thought my hamiltons were to big. I love it! I think it's classy yet casual. It's surprisingly light weight. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the large size. I do usually like larger bags though.



Thanks


----------



## Courtb427

nhung832 said:


> Thanks




Anytime! I think size wise it's comparable to the large selma. Maybe an tiny bit bigger.


----------



## janiesea3

Courtb427 said:


> I got mine for everyday use Bc I thought my hamiltons were to big. I love it! I think it's classy yet casual. It's surprisingly light weight. I don't think you'll be disappointed with the large size. I do usually like larger bags though.




Thanks soo much!


----------



## LadyyVogue

janiesea3 said:


> Here's my girls I got from Belk on Monday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2535896
> View attachment 2535898
> View attachment 2535899
> View attachment 2535900
> 
> 
> I LOVE when they come all wrapped up & perfect!!



What is belk? Gorgeous purchase btw!


----------



## janiesea3

LadyyVogue said:


> What is belk? Gorgeous purchase btw!



Belk's is a department store... they're mostly in the southeastern USA.  It's a lot like Macy's or Lord & Taylor.

Thank you!


----------



## emma christina

janiesea3 said:


> Belk's is a department store... they're mostly in the southeastern USA.  It's a lot like Macy's or Lord & Taylor.
> 
> Thank you!



Does Belk have website? I'd like to try shop by online  TIA


----------



## AuntJulie

emma christina said:


> Is Belk has website? I'd like to try shop by online  TIA



Www.belk.com


----------



## emma christina

AuntJulie said:


> Www.belk.com



Thank you foryour kindness dear


----------



## paula3boys

emma christina said:


> Does Belk have website? I'd like to try shop by online  TIA




Just know that they ship via FedEx post which is slower than regular FedEx or UPS. They don't give estimated date of delivery. I'm waiting on a package from them now.


----------



## emma christina

paula3boys said:


> Just know that they ship via FedEx post which is slower than regular FedEx or UPS. They don't give estimated date of delivery. I'm waiting on a package from them now.



Ouch! Sounds not good...*shipment*


----------



## acm1134

paula3boys said:


> Just know that they ship via FedEx post which is slower than regular FedEx or UPS. They don't give estimated date of delivery. I'm waiting on a package from them now.



I ordered a bag from the Sunday and FedEx is saying it won't be here until Saturday ! I want it now


----------



## Moving to Texas

auntjulie love the bag especially the color


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hello All! I'm carrying a lovely New2Me purse but have no clue what it's called or what year it was made. I'm not very familiar w MK (my BF's mother passed this lovely on to me) but it's a  beautiful bag & I'd like to know more about it. *The last post in the MK Identification thread is over a year old, so I was hoping someone here could help. TIA!


----------



## jennyh95

fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/t34.0-12/10009562_10202572114641953_645578587_n.jpg?oh=a4aea77946c440db94f2a53cfa3184ad&oe=53257A94&__gda__=1394970875_5a94d555334ef32967c6ded98547ee1d
My collection! Well the Hamilton tote I bought for my mom and the rest are mine. Got great steals on all of these, the sum only turned out to be $670.


----------



## acm1134

jennyh95 said:


> fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/v/t34.0-12/10009562_10202572114641953_645578587_n.jpg?oh=a4aea77946c440db94f2a53cfa3184ad&oe=53257A94&__gda__=1394970875_5a94d555334ef32967c6ded98547ee1d
> My collection! Well the Hamilton tote I bought for my mom and the rest are mine. Got great steals on all of these, the sum only turned out to be $670.


I am loving that colorblock hamilton ! Did you just recently buy it ?


----------



## jennyh95

q


----------



## jennyh95

I got it for my mom for Christmas around December from someone on kijiji brand new for $350. They brought it online on Nordstrom I believe. I think this is in the fall collection.


----------



## tnsweetness

Got my Summer Blue/Silver Hamilton today!  And an updated fam pic.


----------



## ArmyWife12

tnsweetness said:


> Got my Summer Blue/Silver Hamilton today!  And an updated fam pic.
> 
> View attachment 2543400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543403



Gorgeous color! I have it in the zet set zip tote and the color is tdf!  Congrats!


----------



## happypiano

My first ever MK purchase! So perfect for spring! The SA convinced me to buy their repellent spray, saying that it will prevent color transfer. Does anyone know if that's true?


----------



## tnsweetness

ArmyWife12 said:


> Gorgeous color! I have it in the zet set zip tote and the color is tdf!  Congrats!



It is an amazing color for Spring/Summer!


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> Got my Summer Blue/Silver Hamilton today!  And an updated fam pic.
> 
> View attachment 2543400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543403




Gorgeous. Is the one next to it turquoise?


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> Gorgeous. Is the one next to it turquoise?



The one next to SB is Aqua/Gold from a few years back.


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> The one next to SB is Aqua/Gold from a few years back.




That one is gorgeous too.


----------



## tnsweetness

designer.deals said:


> That one is gorgeous too.



Thank you!  I just recently got back into MK...the Aqua, Purple and Lime are all about 2 years old and the studded Hammy was a fb page purchase last year...I stole it for $135!

The Selma's are what brought me back.  I got 4 of those in 1 week when Macys had their sale a few weeks ago.  There is just something about the Hamiltons that I find so classy no matter the color. 

I am the type of person who once finds a style I like, must have every color.  I have about 50 Coach bags, 22 of them being the Legacy Duffles in all colors of the rainbow and 8 Sophia's.

My motto is "if the bag fits, buy it in every color!"


----------



## designer.deals

tnsweetness said:


> Thank you!  I just recently got back into MK...the Aqua, Purple and Lime are all about 2 years old and the studded Hammy was a fb page purchase last year...I stole it for $135!
> 
> The Selma's are what brought me back.  I got 4 of those in 1 week when Macys had their sale a few weeks ago.  There is just something about the Hamiltons that I find so classy no matter the color.
> 
> I am the type of person who once finds a style I like, must have every color.  I have about 50 Coach bags, 22 of them being the Legacy Duffles in all colors of the rainbow and 8 Sophia's.
> 
> My motto is "if the bag fits, buy it in every color!"




I totally get you!! I have 16 Selma's,4 hamiltons , 2 Grayson's , 3 dressy satchels. I wanted the e/w Hamilton but I felt it was too small and that's why I opted for larger one. Best part was they were $181


----------



## myluvofbags

tnsweetness said:


> Got my Summer Blue/Silver Hamilton today!  And an updated fam pic.
> 
> View attachment 2543400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543403


Great collection of colors!


----------



## christiahna

I just purchased this baby yesterday. I only own two styles from Michael Kors; the Selma (AMAZINGGGG!) in two colors and this GORGEOUS Miranda tote.... I can't bring myself to carry the Miranda until she is treated and protected!

I'm really loving the direction that Michael Kors is headed. The styles are classy and at great prices!! I was so close to buying the Prada Saffiano Executive Tote but all my friends and family said it looked liked my Selmas and they are right.


----------



## ubo22

christiahna said:


> I just purchased this baby yesterday. I only own two styles from Michael Kors; the Selma (AMAZINGGGG!) in two colors and this GORGEOUS Miranda tote.... I can't bring myself to carry the Miranda until she is treated and protected!
> 
> I'm really loving the direction that Michael Kors is headed. The styles are classy and at great prices!! I was so close to buying the Prada Saffiano Executive Tote but all my friends and family said it looked liked my Selmas and they are right.


Love, love, love, love....Which Miranda is this exactly?  (color, size, etc.)


----------



## christiahna

ubo22 said:


> Love, love, love, love....Which Miranda is this exactly?  (color, size, etc.)


Thanks! It's the large Miranda tote in nude at 13"H x 10 3/4"W x 7"D. As you can tell it is really large on me -- I'm petite at 97lbs and 5'1". I was looking for an everyday tote that had a lot of room for me to throw things in and found this on sale at the MK store! Original price is 1195 but I purchased it for 625, plus I had a gift card for $500. So I really only spent $125 (not including taxes). It doesn't meet my requirements as a workhorse bag because the leather is pretty soft and I worry to damage it. I think the LV neverfull GM will be exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## ubo22

christiahna said:


> Thanks! It's the large Miranda tote in nude at 13"H x 10 3/4"W x 7"D. As you can tell it is really large on me -- I'm petite at 97lbs and 5'1". I was looking for an everyday tote that had a lot of room for me to throw things in and found this on sale at the MK store! Original price is 1195 but I purchased it for 625, plus I had a gift card for $500. So I really only spent $125 (not including taxes). It doesn't meet my requirements as a workhorse bag because the leather is pretty soft and I worry to damage it. I think the LV neverfull GM will be exactly what I am looking for.


OMG, I love this bag.  Thanks for the info.  I have two Selmas and working on getting my third, but really love this one.  I don't see the nude on the MK website...wondering if it may be discontinued?


----------



## christiahna

ubo22 said:


> OMG, I love this bag.  Thanks for the info.  I have two Selmas and working on getting my third, but really love this one.  I don't see the nude on the MK website...wondering if it may be discontinued?


It's on sale in stores!  I would check your nearest location if you have one. They have other colors on sale in store also!


----------



## emma christina

tnsweetness said:


> Got my Summer Blue/Silver Hamilton today!  And an updated fam pic.
> 
> View attachment 2543400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543403



Where did you purchase it? Any good deal?


----------



## emma christina

tnsweetness said:


> Got my Summer Blue/Silver Hamilton today!  And an updated fam pic.
> 
> View attachment 2543400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543403



Yummmy colors indeeeed. Lucky you


----------



## christiahna

tnsweetness said:


> Got my Summer Blue/Silver Hamilton today!  And an updated fam pic.
> 
> View attachment 2543400
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543401
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543402
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543403


You really make me want to buy the hamilton. Such a great collection of colors!


----------



## tnsweetness

emma christina said:


> Where did you purchase it? Any good deal?



Belk.com had 20% off ($298) last week.


----------



## ubo22

christiahna said:


> It's on sale in stores!  I would check your nearest location if you have one. They have other colors on sale in store also!


I live in NYC.  Just called two of my nearest MK locations and was told that the Miranda and Selma satchel I was looking for are not on sale.  I plan to head over tomorrow to see what is on sale.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## emma christina

tnsweetness said:


> Belk.com had 20% off ($298) last week.



Thanks


----------



## emma christina

I need to know. Is there any place still have MK JS travel satchel in Navy? TIA, dear all.


----------



## icerain303

emma christina said:


> I need to know. Is there any place still have MK JS travel satchel in Navy? TIA, dear all.




I actually saw some at TJ Maxx and Ross last night!! Our local ones had big shipments of Michael Kors in. Hope you find it!!


----------



## AuntJulie

ubo22 said:


> I live in NYC.  Just called two of my nearest MK locations and was told that the Miranda and Selma satchel I was looking for are not on sale.  I plan to head over tomorrow to see what is on sale.  Thanks for the heads up.




I thought I saw the Miranda on sale last week during Neiman Marcus flash sale at lunch time. Make sure you sign up for their emails. They sometimes do sales at lunch for 3 hours only.


----------



## emma christina

icerain303 said:


> I actually saw some at TJ Maxx and Ross last night!! Our local ones had big shipments of Michael Kors in. Hope you find it!!



Oh, tq icerain


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> I thought I saw the Miranda on sale last week during Neiman Marcus flash sale at lunch time. Make sure you sign up for their emails. They sometimes do sales at lunch for 3 hours only.


Thanks, but no physical Neiman Marcus near me in NYC.  Do they do the same sales online?


----------



## AuntJulie

ubo22 said:


> Thanks, but no physical Neiman Marcus near me in NYC.  Do they do the same sales online?



Yes, that's why you sign up for their emails. They do the flash sales and I believe it's online only. 

I don't live near one either.


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> Yes, that's why you sign up for their emails. They do the flash sales and I believe it's online only.
> 
> I don't live near one either.


Wonderful!  Thanks for the information.  I'm going to sign up for their emails right now.


----------



## Courtb427

Does anyone have a large dressy and a selma? Which do you like more? Which do you find more useful? Debating on my next venture! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> Does anyone have a large dressy and a selma? Which do you like more? Which do you find more useful? Debating on my next venture! LoL!




I have both but haven't used my dressy yet!&#128513; but I feel the dressy has a thinner leather than the selma or it's just me


----------



## Courtb427

designer.deals said:


> I have both but haven't used my dressy yet!&#128513; but I feel the dressy has a thinner leather than the selma or it's just me




It doesn't have the hard structure that the Selma or saffiano hamilton has. It bugs me sometime when my stuff is in it and pokes out. It makes it look funny.


----------



## Courtb427

Courtb427 said:


> It doesn't have the hard structure that the Selma or saffiano hamilton has. It bugs me sometime when my stuff is in it and pokes out. It makes it look funny.




That's my one complaint with the sutton! LoL!


----------



## designer.deals

Courtb427 said:


> It doesn't have the hard structure that the Selma or saffiano hamilton has. It bugs me sometime when my stuff is in it and pokes out. It makes it look funny.




Yes that's my issue and so when u hold it with handles the front kinda point out (side the bag sits in your arm) I bought 3 and I'm thinking of returning navy and maybe one more. But idk


----------



## fieldsinspring

I have the Selma and bought the large dressy but returned it.  the leather was very thin, the side snaps bugged me and the middle tab was a pain in the neck. I like the look of the bag but it wasn't  for me. 





Courtb427 said:


> Does anyone have a large dressy and a selma? Which do you like more? Which do you find more useful? Debating on my next venture! LoL!


----------



## VajstaGurly

fieldsinspring said:


> I have the Selma and bought the large dressy but returned it.  the leather was very thin, the side snaps bugged me and the middle tab was a pain in the neck. I like the look of the bag but it wasn't  for me.



Thanks for your opinion I was gonna get the fuchsia dressy but now I'm leaning towards the fuchsia selma for sure ...  I love the thickness of the selma ... selma for sure now ...


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> I have the Selma and bought the large dressy but returned it.  the leather was very thin, the side snaps bugged me and the middle tab was a pain in the neck. I like the look of the bag but it wasn't  for me.




Did you keep your fuchsia Hamilton ?


----------



## Courtb427

Thanks for all of your help! Now I'm debating on exchanging my luggage sutton for luggage selma. I'm worried about how it's going to hold up in the long run...


----------



## brookelynn77

My babies! I love them because they're perfect as everyday bags


----------



## paula3boys

fieldsinspring said:


> I have the Selma and bought the large dressy but returned it.  the leather was very thin, the side snaps bugged me and the middle tab was a pain in the neck. I like the look of the bag but it wasn't  for me.




Snaps bug me too as they kept coming undone when I tried them on in store


----------



## fieldsinspring

Nope. I replied to you in another thread about it. It's beautiful though 



designer.deals said:


> Did you keep your fuchsia Hamilton ?


----------



## fieldsinspring

Yeah it was frustrating even just trying it on. 




paula3boys said:


> Snaps bug me too as they kept coming undone when I tried them on in store


----------



## designer.deals

fieldsinspring said:


> Nope. I replied to you in another thread about it. It's beautiful though




 Just saw.. I'll have to wait till I get my fuchsia and hopefully I like if not a return for another selma or Hamilton


----------



## ice887

Hi, does anyone own a selma medium messenger or a selma medium satchel? love the medium size but can't decide between a messenger or satchel. any opinions on which is a better option? thanks!


----------



## VajstaGurly

ice887 said:


> Hi, does anyone own a selma medium messenger or a selma medium satchel? love the medium size but can't decide between a messenger or satchel. any opinions on which is a better option? thanks!



I own a medium Selma messenger ... I believe the satchel is a bit bigger then the messenger  ... for my opinion I would preferred the satchel over the messenger...


----------



## ubo22

ice887 said:


> Hi, does anyone own a selma medium messenger or a selma medium satchel? love the medium size but can't decide between a messenger or satchel. any opinions on which is a better option? thanks!






VajstaGurly said:


> I own a medium Selma messenger ... I believe the satchel is a bit bigger then the messenger  ... for my opinion I would preferred the satchel over the messenger...




Belle79 posted some comparison pictures between the medium messenger and medium satchel in the Sophisticated Selma Club thread on November 13, 2013.  You should take a look.  


http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-160.html#post25694209


The medium satchel is extremely difficult to find right now.  They may be phasing it out.


----------



## VajstaGurly

ubo22 said:


> Belle79 posted some comparison pictures between the medium messenger and medium satchel in the Sophisticated Selma Club thread on November 13, 2013.  You should take a look.
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/the-sophisticated-selma-club-806350-160.html#post25694209
> 
> 
> The medium satchel is extremely difficult to find right now.  They may be phasing it out.



My macys carrying the medium Selma satchel but only in palm,white,and navy...


----------



## christiahna

ubo22 said:


> Wonderful!  Thanks for the information.  I'm going to sign up for their emails right now.


Yes I did notice neiman had the flash sale for the Miranda in croc print. I also noticed that Michael Kors does not have the same sales on their website, which is disappointing if you don't live near a store. Their promotional sales happen pretty often in stores.

For example, I bought the Selma in Mandarin for ~$200 at one in store location, but online and on other department stores it's still quoted at $358. I walked into one store location recently and the S.A.s even asked me where I purchased my Mandarin Selma -- I'm guessing they haven't received theirs yet.


----------



## ubo22

christiahna said:


> Yes I did notice neiman had the flash sale for the Miranda in croc print. I also noticed that Michael Kors does not have the same sales on their website, which is disappointing if you don't live near a store. Their promotional sales happen pretty often in stores.
> 
> For example, I bought the Selma in Mandarin for ~$200 at one in store location, but online and on other department stores it's still quoted at $358. I walked into one store location recently and the S.A.s even asked me where I purchased my Mandarin Selma -- I'm guessing they haven't received theirs yet.


Yes, I just got an email from Neiman Marcus that they're having a flash sale TODAY starting at 12:30 pm EST.  I saw the Miranda with croc print on the sides and white saffiano on the front, but don't want that one.  I don't know if there will be any other Miranda's on sale.


And, you're right.  The in-store sales at MK are often not reflected on their website.  It makes it very difficult for those of us who shop primarily online.


----------



## ubo22

VajstaGurly said:


> My macys carrying the medium Selma satchel but only in palm,white,and navy...


Yes, I have also seen the medium Selma satchel in those colors at Macy's.  However, I haven't seen any other colors anywhere else.


----------



## sakura681

Just bought the jet set tote in Vanilla ! Absolutely in love with it


----------



## acm1134

sakura681 said:


> Just bought the jet set tote in Vanilla ! Absolutely in love with it




Pretty! What material is that made of ?


----------



## sakura681

Thanks  It's coated canvas.


----------



## Apelila

sakura681 said:


> Just bought the jet set tote in Vanilla ! Absolutely in love with it


congrats!!! Where did you purchase your bag?


----------



## Apelila

Here is my little collection thank you for letting me share, and have a good day!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Apelila said:


> Here is my little collection thank you for letting me share, and have a good day!



Beautiful


----------



## Apelila

VajstaGurly said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## jojon21

Apelila said:


> Here is my little collection thank you for letting me share, and have a good day!



Nice collection! Love the flats, do you find they run true to size?


----------



## Apelila

jojon21 said:


> Nice collection! Love the flats, do you find they run true to size?



Oh thanks luv for the sweet comment on the MK shoes yes they do and they are very comfortable I like their flats they are very well made as well


----------



## geroithe

love the selma! so versatile, especially for this time of the year!


----------



## JVXOXO

My small collection. The E/W Hamilton is my favorite MK style. I love the pebbled leather and gold hardware is my fav! I'm sad to learn that pebbled leather is being discontinued


----------



## VajstaGurly

geroithe said:


> love the selma! so versatile, especially for this time of the year!



Gorgeous ...


----------



## Eunzzy

The MK Hamilton bag is very well made and beautiful and very versatile, in addition it's various available colors make it irresistible!


----------



## PugHeaven

JVXOXO said:


> My small collection. The E/W Hamilton is my favorite MK style. I love the pebbled leather and gold hardware is my fav! I'm sad to learn that pebbled leather is being discontinued



Very nice!


----------



## JVXOXO

Eunzzy said:


> The MK Hamilton bag is very well made and beautiful and very versatile, in addition it's various available colors make it irresistible!



I completely agree!



PugHeaven said:


> Very nice!



Thank you


----------



## Apelila

JVXOXO said:


> My small collection. The E/W Hamilton is my favorite MK style. I love the pebbled leather and gold hardware is my fav! I'm sad to learn that pebbled leather is being discontinued


Do you carry those two regulary? If so which one is your favorite color? Since they are going to be discontinued I'm considering to get the luggage color


----------



## Patlynn42

My new bag! I love it!  I'm on a self imposed ban until January 2015, although my husband doesn't believe I'll last, lol.  I might do a one time ban break in October for my birthday, but we will see! I wasn't sure about the front pocket, but I think I will like it, it even has credit card slots in it.


----------



## tannia20

sandc said:


> I own this one. . for now. It might have to go back. I am not sure if it is love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is on it's way to me now.


that is a nice summer color hamilton bag


----------



## emma christina

Patlynn42 said:


> My new bag! I love it!  I'm on a self imposed ban until January 2015, although my husband doesn't believe I'll last, lol.  I might do a one time ban break in October for my birthday, but we will see! I wasn't sure about the front pocket, but I think I will like it, it even has credit card slots in it.
> View attachment 2548963



This is look a like jetset. But with pocket at front. Beauty bag.


----------



## tattooed lady

I found this beautiful grayson satchel on craigslist for a steal. It's like brand new. I don't know if I'm a short handle kind of girl but we will see


----------



## Patlynn42

emma christina said:


> This is look a like jetset. But with pocket at front. Beauty bag.



Thanks!  It is called Jet Set Large Pocket tote.  I bought it at Macy's and that seems to be the only place it's sold??  I'm wondering if it's a style exclusive to Macy's, I don't know if they do that, but I'm wondering why it's not in the other stores that sell MK?  It's not even on the Michael Kors store website.  Not that it matters I'm just curious!


----------



## Patlynn42

tattooed lady said:


> I found this beautiful grayson satchel on craigslist for a steal. It's like brand new. I don't know if I'm a short handle kind of girl but we will see
> View attachment 2549158



Love it!


----------



## ubo22

Patlynn42 said:


> Thanks!  It is called Jet Set Large Pocket tote.  I bought it at Macy's and that seems to be the only place it's sold??  I'm wondering if it's a style exclusive to Macy's, I don't know if they do that, but I'm wondering why it's not in the other stores that sell MK?  It's not even on the Michael Kors store website.  Not that it matters I'm just curious!


I heard that there are versions of the MK bags that are never sold in the MK stores and only sold at the department stores such as Macy's.  This might be one of those bags.


----------



## Patlynn42

ubo22 said:


> I heard that there are versions of the MK bags that are never sold in the MK stores and only sold at the department stores such as Macy's.  This might be one of those bags.




I checked the other department stores that sell MK and they didn't have it either, so maybe it's exclusive to Macy's only, I don't know but I like it!


----------



## aegisshi

My MK collection


----------



## JVXOXO

Apelila said:


> Do you carry those two regulary? If so which one is your favorite color? Since they are going to be discontinued I'm considering to get the luggage color



Yes! The luggage is my everyday bag but the black is actually my favorite  I'm not one to change my bag every day, and the luggage matches my wardrobe wonderfully. When I want a dressier look, I wear the black. You should definitely go for the luggage! At first it wasn't love because I liked my black one better, but now it's grown on me and I like it a lot.


----------



## VajstaGurly

aegisshi said:


> My MK collection
> 
> View attachment 2549337



Great collection ... love the luggage wallet...


----------



## aegisshi

VajstaGurly said:


> Great collection ... love the luggage wallet...


Thank you!!!

It's a color block saffiano so it's got turquoise and white on the inside and compartments galore! I wasn't a fan of long wallets until that one.


----------



## VajstaGurly

aegisshi said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> It's a color block saffiano so it's got turquoise and white on the inside and compartments galore! I wasn't a fan of long wallets until that one.



The wallet is unique I can't find nothing like that love it so so much


----------



## aegisshi

VajstaGurly said:


> The wallet is unique I can't find nothing like that love it so so much


I got mine off eBay! If you search Michael Kors saffiano color block, a bunch of them should come up


----------



## VajstaGurly

aegisshi said:


> I got mine off eBay! If you search Michael Kors saffiano color block, a bunch of them should come up



Thanks for the infos...


----------



## DRJones616

Apelila said:


> Here is my little collection thank you for letting me share, and have a good day!


Love the shoes!!


----------



## emma christina

tattooed lady said:


> I found this beautiful grayson satchel on craigslist for a steal. It's like brand new. I don't know if I'm a short handle kind of girl but we will see
> View attachment 2549158











Patlynn42 said:


> Thanks!  It is called Jet Set Large Pocket tote.  I bought it at Macy's and that seems to be the only place it's sold??  I'm wondering if it's a style exclusive to Macy's, I don't know if they do that, but I'm wondering why it's not in the other stores that sell MK?  It's not even on the Michael Kors store website.  Not that it matters I'm just curious!


 
Mee too. I just wondering, lucky you. This is unique, right?


----------



## Patlynn42

emma christina said:


> Mee too. I just wondering, lucky you. This is unique, right?




I guess it is unique!


----------



## xseriox

My growing MK collection.


----------



## VajstaGurly

xseriox said:


> My growing MK collection.



Love the patent selma ...


----------



## Chrissie82

xseriox said:


> My growing MK collection.



Love them all!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here's my little MK family. 

Selma;
View attachment 2550497


Hamilton:
View attachment 2550498


----------



## designer.deals

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my little MK family.
> 
> Selma;
> View attachment 2550497
> 
> 
> Hamilton:
> View attachment 2550498




Beautiful collection! It's such an addiction lol


----------



## lucydee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my little MK family.
> 
> Selma;
> View attachment 2550497
> 
> 
> Hamilton:
> View attachment 2550498


 
You have a beautiful MK Family 
Love the two different styles and especially the Selmas!
Love the red one, its really gorgeous!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer.deals said:


> Beautiful collection! It's such an addiction lol


 
Thank you!  I've seen pictures of your collection on this forum, and you have some gorgeous bags! 

And yes, they certainly are addictive, lol.  



lucydee said:


> You have a beautiful MK Family
> Love the two different styles and especially the Selmas!
> Love the red one, its really gorgeous!


 
Thank you!  I'm really excited about the red Selma (she was a lucky Bonanza find).


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my little MK family.
> 
> Selma;
> View attachment 2550497
> 
> 
> Hamilton:
> View attachment 2550498


you have a lovely collection


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> you have a lovely collection


 
Thanks!  I've been inspired and enabled by all the beautiful bags I've seen posted on this forum.  And I want more!  I'm thinking something in fuschia or summer blue......


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I've been inspired and enabled by all the beautiful bags I've seen posted on this forum.  And I want more!  I'm thinking something in fuschia or summer blue......



I love your taste in handbags and I wanted to ask you about the Coach bags versus MK bags. Have you ever bought from the factory outlet?  I just got the Park Metro small tote in green for $83 which I thought was a good deal. 

How do the leathers compare to MK?  Thanks!


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thank you!  I've seen pictures of your collection on this forum, and you have some gorgeous bags!
> 
> And yes, they certainly are addictive, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I'm really excited about the red Selma (she was a lucky Bonanza find).




I hope to find red some day. Post pics!


----------



## mskaseyd

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here's my little MK family.
> 
> Selma;
> View attachment 2550497
> 
> 
> Hamilton:
> View attachment 2550498


Beautiful collection!


----------



## ice887

Hi! It's so happy to read these thread and see many pretty MK bags! Does anyone know if Medium selma satchel is available on any site or store in US New York? I cannot find it on michael kors official website and Macys is only selling white and palm colours. Does anyone have any idea where else is this bag sold in New York, either online or offline stores? Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

ice887 said:


> Hi! It's so happy to read these thread and see many pretty MK bags! Does anyone know if Medium selma satchel is available on any site or store in US New York? I cannot find it on michael kors official website and Macys is only selling white and palm colours. Does anyone have any idea where else is this bag sold in New York, either online or offline stores? Thanks!


The only place I've seen it is online at Macy's in the colors you mentioned.  They also had navy a few weeks ago.  I haven't seen it anywhere else.  MK may be phasing it out.  What color are you looking for?


----------



## ice887

ubo22 said:


> The only place I've seen it is online at Macy's in the colors you mentioned.  They also had navy a few weeks ago.  I haven't seen it anywhere else.  MK may be phasing it out.  What color are you looking for?


Haha I am fine with any other colours actually. Have given up on looking for a medium selma satchel since it is sold out at the MK stores also. Now I am deciding between a large selma satchel and a Selma Large Messenger Bag! Can't decide which is nicer. am looking for something to bring out for casual events. will large selma satchel be too big? any suggestions? =)


----------



## ubo22

ice887 said:


> Haha I am fine with any other colours actually. Have given up on looking for a medium selma satchel since it is sold out at the MK stores also. Now I am deciding between a large selma satchel and a Selma Large Messenger Bag! Can't decide which is nicer. am looking for something to bring out for casual events. will large selma satchel be too big? any suggestions? =)


Isn't the large Selma messenger the one that is taller than it is wide?  The large Selma satchel is longer from left to right (east/west).  Those bags look completely different to me.  The large messenger seems very casual to me even with the handles whereas the large satchel seems more like a traditional handbag.  I would personally pick the satchel.  However, if you want something more casual then the messenger may be a better choice.  By the way, I have three large Selma satchels and love them all.  The large satchel doesn't look that big in person, but it definitely can hold a ton and keeps its shape with the saffiano leather.


----------



## ice887

ubo22 said:


> Isn't the large Selma messenger the one that is taller than it is wide?  The large Selma satchel is longer from left to right (east/west).  Those bags look completely different to me.  The large messenger seems very casual to me even with the handles whereas the large satchel seems more like a traditional handbag.  I would personally pick the satchel.  However, if you want something more casual then the messenger may be a better choice.  By the way, I have three large Selma satchels and love them all.  The large satchel doesn't look that big in person, but it definitely can hold a ton and keeps its shape with the saffiano leather.


But I'm worried that the Large Selma satchel will be too heavy after putting in stuff as it is quite heavy in the first place. Will it be heavy for you? am intending to get a bag for casual use.


----------



## ubo22

ice887 said:


> But I'm worried that the Large Selma satchel will be too heavy after putting in stuff as it is quite heavy in the first place. Will it be heavy for you? am intending to get a bag for casual use.


I don't find the large Selma satchel heavy when it's empty, but I'm not going to lie.  It does get a bit heavy when filled up.  However, I suspect the large Selma messenger will do the same since it is also made of saffiano leather.  I find that the satchel actually feels lighter when I carry it in my hand or on my forearm.  It feels heavier if I try to use the shoulder strap because the strap is a bit too thin to carry the weight of a full satchel.  It's fine when the satchel isn't full.  But I tend to stuff my bags. I just checked and it seems that the large messenger is a slightly smaller bag than the large satchel based on its dimensions.  If you stuff your bags like I do and think a slightly smaller bag will keep things lighter for you, then you should probably go with the large messenger. However, if you plan to carry the large messenger with the shoulder strap, then I suggest getting opinions from others who have it because I don't know how heavy or comfortable it feels when carried that way.  In the end, you'll need to pick the one you like better aesthetically.  Just know that both can be for casual use.  It's all in the way you carry the bag.


----------



## accessorygirl2

ice887 said:


> Haha I am fine with any other colours actually. Have given up on looking for a medium selma satchel since it is sold out at the MK stores also. Now I am deciding between a large selma satchel and a Selma Large Messenger Bag! Can't decide which is nicer. am looking for something to bring out for casual events. will large selma satchel be too big? any suggestions? =)



For casual events, you'd want the large messenger. It has a long crossbody strap that is removable. Here's a comparison pic of my Large Selma Satchel in luggage and my Large Selma Messenger in navy:.


----------



## lucydee

Here are my newest two MK Bags that I plan on using this spring/summer


----------



## fergielicious

lucydee said:


> Here are my newest two MK Bags that I plan on using this spring/summer




Beautiful! I bet you're still smiling from the awesome deal you got!


----------



## Restore724

lucydee said:


> Here are my newest two MK Bags that I plan on using this spring/summer





Mandarin and Vanilla are great summer colors! Congrats on your collection.
I love those vanilla shoes. They go with everything!


----------



## ubo22

lucydee said:


> Here are my newest two MK Bags that I plan on using this spring/summer


Great choices and spring/summer colors.  I love the Mandarin!


----------



## fergielicious

My growing MK family! I treat them better than my own kids! Lol


----------



## Vtzshedevil

fergielicious said:


> My growing MK family! I treat them better than my own kids! Lol



That royal blue bag is Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## VajstaGurly

fergielicious said:


> My growing MK family! I treat them better than my own kids! Lol



Their both gorgeous ... congrats ...


----------



## ShaNayNay

I've been noticing MK alot lately...Here's my new babies!
The first one is from the MK outlet. Its the Weston in Vanilla....I've been wanting a yummy vanilla purse for a loooonnngggg time and FINALLY got it!!  She's been moisturized and rain guarded and is now waiting the 24 hours to dry.
The second is the new Serena. I ADORE her!! I got her yesturday at Macy's with the 25% VIP presale happening in my area!
Sorry my pics are so large...I'm learning as I go


----------



## Patlynn42

ShaNayNay said:


> I've been noticing MK alot lately...Here's my new babies!
> The first one is from the MK outlet. Its the Weston in Vanilla....I've been wanting a yummy vanilla purse for a loooonnngggg time and FINALLY got it!!  She's been moisturized and rain guarded and is now waiting the 24 hours to dry.
> The second is the new Serena. I ADORE her!! I got her yesturday at Macy's with the 25% VIP presale happening in my area!
> Sorry my pics are so large...I'm learning as I go




 They are both beautiful!


----------



## Mendezhm

My newest MK--for the Spring/Summer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## VajstaGurly

Mendezhm said:


> My newest MK--for the Spring/Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553274
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Gorgeous


----------



## ShaNayNay

Patlynn42 said:


> They are both beautiful!


 

Thank You


----------



## CoachGirl12

Two of my new beauties


----------



## lucydee

fergielicious said:


> Beautiful! I bet you're still smiling from the awesome deal you got!


Yes, smiling all day today 

Thanks for looking at my reveal!


----------



## lucydee

Mendezhm said:


> My newest MK--for the Spring/Summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553274
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 
Wow, this is a beautiful grommet selma!
Love the vanilla color, she looks gorgeous on you too!
Congrats!


----------



## lucydee

fergielicious said:


> My growing MK family! I treat them better than my own kids! Lol


 
Very beautiful family!


----------



## lucydee

Restore724 said:


> Mandarin and Vanilla are great summer colors! Congrats on your collection.
> I love those vanilla shoes. They go with everything!


 

Thank you friend!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> I love your taste in handbags and I wanted to ask you about the Coach bags versus MK bags. Have you ever bought from the factory outlet?  I just got the Park Metro small tote in green for $83 which I thought was a good deal.
> 
> How do the leathers compare to MK?  Thanks!


 

Thanks!  I've bought Coach bags from both the outlet, department store and boutique. And depending on what you get, the leather is a bit different on all the styles.  I really love how the leather on Phoebe feels.  So soft and smooshy.  The leather on the Legacy bags like Candace is so rich and smooth.  

I only have Selma and Hamilton in MK, but the feel of the leather on my black/gold Hamilton is very comparable to my Phoebe or Sophia.  Very lush.

The MK Saffiano leather seems thicker to me than the Coach Saffiano totes I have.  There is a big difference in thickness for sure.  But I like both styles.

The Park Metro Tote is a MFF bag, and that is a good price for it.  The current MFF bags are of better quality than some of the older bags at the outlets. But there are some ugly ones at the outlet too.  Some of the color choices make me shake my head sometimes, lol.  

Last year I got a NS Ocelot fabric tote with red leather and I like how well made it is. It's great for running around when I don't want to have to worry about my bag - and it looks great too!


----------



## mskaseyd

CoachGirl12 said:


> Two of my new beauties


Very nice!


----------



## PhotoFinish

Hi everyone!  Just thought I'd pop in here and post my MK bags!  I've already posted in the Coach and D&B forums....  I don't have as many MK bags as I would like (I'm eyeing the MK fuchsia spray satchel right now, waiting on a sale or clearance) but I'm working on my collection.  Please excuse the two Coach bags in the last picture, I went shopping this weekend and this was my haul!  This is my current MK collection!


----------



## handbagjunkie12

This is my beauty!  

http://instagram.com/p/buSlPaJkLs/


----------



## VajstaGurly

My New Navy Medium Selma Satchel & the Slim Wallet ...


----------



## acm1134

VajstaGurly said:


> My New Navy Medium Selma Satchel & the Slim Wallet ...




Beauty &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## houstonm2198

VajstaGurly said:


> My New Navy Medium Selma Satchel & the Slim Wallet ...


Pretty!


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> Beauty &#128525;&#128525;



Thank you ladies ... 







houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


----------



## Courtb427

VajstaGurly said:


> My New Navy Medium Selma Satchel & the Slim Wallet ...




Love it! Congrats! I just got my navy large selma and I love it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

mskaseyd said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Courtb427 said:


> Love it! Congrats! I just got my navy large selma and I love it!



Thank you... I was going to get the large but I already 3 large and their a little too big too heavy for me and I don't carry much so I decided to go with the medium to try it out and hoping I will love it ... but I think I was already in love with it at first sight when I saw it at Macys lol


----------



## lee_dya

Hi all! I'm new in this forum. I need your suggestion. I bought selma satchel in navy color online from Macys. I just got it today. I really love it, the only problem is the michael kors emblem on the bags are not perfect. the spacing between letters are not the same, and the "R" letter in "KORS" is slightly tilt. For me the bags look like a fake one, but Macys only sell real bags right?!
It's hard now to get selma in navy color, and I'm in a dilemma between return it to Macys OR just keep it. Please help me any suggestion?


----------



## lee_dya

this is selma satchel with tilt "R". should I return??


----------



## myvillarreal26

I'm new to purseblog!! This is my MK collection. I love MK!!!


----------



## acm1134

This is my grommet collection &#128512; 
Large fuchsia , luggage, and black
Medium optic white
Messenger coffee &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## StayChic

lee_dya said:


> this is selma satchel with tilt "R". should I return??



Gorgeous bag! I love the navy with gold hardware. As for returning it, does the R bother you? I would return it, just because it would bug me. I'm a perfectionist when it comes to my bags, lol.


----------



## VajstaGurly

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2555674
> 
> 
> This is my grommet collection &#128512;
> Large fuchsia , luggage, and black
> Medium optic white
> Messenger coffee &#10084;&#65039;



Beautiful Selma Family ...


----------



## keishapie1973

lee_dya said:


> this is selma satchel with tilt "R". should I return??



It's beautiful. I honestly don't see the flaw so I would keep it. However, if it bothers you, then definitely return......


----------



## fergielicious

lee_dya said:


> this is selma satchel with tilt "R". should I return??



I know how you feel! I would return it cuz even though its not that noticeable, YOU notice it and thats what matters.


----------



## Patlynn42

lee_dya said:


> Hi all! I'm new in this forum. I need your suggestion. I bought selma satchel in navy color online from Macys. I just got it today. I really love it, the only problem is the michael kors emblem on the bags are not perfect. the spacing between letters are not the same, and the "R" letter in "KORS" is slightly tilt. For me the bags look like a fake one, but Macys only sell real bags right?!
> It's hard now to get selma in navy color, and I'm in a dilemma between return it to Macys OR just keep it. Please help me any suggestion?



 I think the "Michael Kors" looks a little off on all the bags, including mine, don't know why that is.   I think yours looks as normal as it gets!


----------



## fergielicious

Does anyone have this MK Gathered Jet Set? If yes, can you post model picture please? And reviews? Thanks ladies!


----------



## myvillarreal26

I know its not a handbag.
I went to Macy's and saw this wallet the original price on it was 98.00 and it was on sale for 49.00 and I received an extra 20% off and only paid 41 dollars!! I love it!!


----------



## fergielicious

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2555918
> View attachment 2555921
> 
> I know its not a handbag.
> I went to Macy's and saw this wallet the original price on it was 98.00 and it was on sale for 49.00 and I received an extra 20% off and only paid 41 dollars!! I love it!!




Omg thats awesome! Love it when we find good deals!


----------



## Mendezhm

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2555674
> 
> 
> This is my grommet collection &#128512;
> Large fuchsia , luggage, and black
> Medium optic white
> Messenger coffee &#10084;&#65039;


Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## Mendezhm

myvillarreal26 said:


> View attachment 2555918
> View attachment 2555921
> 
> I know its not a handbag.
> I went to Macy's and saw this wallet the original price on it was 98.00 and it was on sale for 49.00 and I received an extra 20% off and only paid 41 dollars!! I love it!!


Wow!  Great deal! Congrats!!


----------



## runningllqq

myvillarreal26 said:


> I know its not a handbag.
> I went to Macy's and saw this wallet the original price on it was 98.00 and it was on sale for 49.00 and I received an extra 20% off and only paid 41 dollars!! I love it!!



Great deal! Congrats! ^_^


----------



## runningllqq

Newbie here..  This is my small MK handbag collection.. (^_^)


Mandarin mini Hamilton, $126 no tax (org $168),
Black specchio e/w Hamilton, $166+tax (org $358),
Summer blue small jet set travel satchel, $125+tax (org $228)..

Guess I got some good deals..I love all three bags.. Y(#^_^#)Y


----------



## VajstaGurly

runningllqq said:


> Newbie here..  This is my small MK handbag collection.. (^_^)
> View attachment 2556990
> 
> Mandarin mini Hamilton, $126 no tax (org $168),
> Black specchio e/w Hamilton, $166+tax (org $358),
> Summer blue small jet set travel satchel, $125+tax (org $228)..
> 
> Guess I got some good deals..I love all three bags.. Y(#^_^#)Y



Cute love them all ...


----------



## PhotoFinish

I really like the Specchio...  I've been looking at the Coffee one.... I'm still really up in the air as to whether I like Saffiano leather though... it is just so...  what's the word...  structured?  Hard?  Everyone tells me that it softens up very nicely, and I find it so hard to believe but I did run into a woman that was carrying one and she said she'd had it a year, and it WAS fairly soft....  does it really soften up that much??  I really prefer softer leathers.....


----------



## runningllqq

VajstaGurly said:


> Cute love them all ...



Haha thanks!!


----------



## runningllqq

PhotoFinish said:


> I really like the Specchio...  I've been looking at the Coffee one....



I've only had my bag for several weeks. I really like it's structured so it can always be this pretty!! Have  you had a saffiano leather bag before? Maybe you'll love it when you have one.. Good luck on your decision! (^_^)


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

Here is my MK bag with me at work. She is a fan favorite and a beauty.


----------



## runningllqq

Hot 4 handbags said:


> Here is my MK bag with me at work. She is a fan favorite and a beauty.



Wow what a great bag.. What's the name of the bag? Sorry I don't know a lot of models..


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

Thanks  I have had here for a while now and sadly I don't remember her name. Sorry


----------



## jazzyj1021

Hot 4 handbags said:


> Here is my MK bag with me at work. She is a fan favorite and a beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557051




I love all the details it has!


----------



## jazzyj1021

runningllqq said:


> Newbie here..  This is my small MK handbag collection.. (^_^)
> View attachment 2556990
> 
> Mandarin mini Hamilton, $126 no tax (org $168),
> Black specchio e/w Hamilton, $166+tax (org $358),
> Summer blue small jet set travel satchel, $125+tax (org $228)..
> 
> Guess I got some good deals..I love all three bags.. Y(#^_^#)Y




Wow $126 for your mini?!


----------



## runningllqq

jazzyj1021 said:


> Wow $126 for your mini?!



Yeah I ordered it from Carson's. It was 25% off. Actually there was a 30% off code too, but I couldn't apply it on my tablet... (^_^)


----------



## Hot 4 handbags

jazzyj1021 said:


> I love all the details it has!




Thanks. She's special. I just sold a huge part of my collection but I couldn't part with her.


----------



## AuntJulie

PhotoFinish said:


> I really like the Specchio...  I've been looking at the Coffee one.... I'm still really up in the air as to whether I like Saffiano leather though... it is just so...  what's the word...  structured?  Hard?  Everyone tells me that it softens up very nicely, and I find it so hard to believe but I did run into a woman that was carrying one and she said she'd had it a year, and it WAS fairly soft....  does it really soften up that much??  I really prefer softer leathers.....



Over Christmas I saw a woman with the coffee specchio Hamilton and it was stunning!  I'm still regretting not getting it when I had the chance.


----------



## PhotoFinish

Heh, I guess I should have specified that she had a Saffiano leather bag, not specifically a Specchio..  The one I'm looking at is on clearance.  If it is still there after I save up enough money to get the Hamilton Fucshia Spray then I may snatch it up.... although.... the Spray will be around for awhile.... hmmmmm decisions decisions....


----------



## Nightbaby

Hello everyone, newbie here. This is my babies
Michael Kors Selma Large Red
Michael Kors Specchio Medium Optic White


----------



## VajstaGurly

Nightbaby said:


> Hello everyone, newbie here. This is my babies
> Michael Kors Selma Large Red
> Michael Kors Specchio Medium Optic White



Beautiful ... love both of them ...


----------



## AuntJulie

PhotoFinish said:


> Heh, I guess I should have specified that she had a Saffiano leather bag, not specifically a Specchio..  The one I'm looking at is on clearance.  If it is still there after I save up enough money to get the Hamilton Fucshia Spray then I may snatch it up.... although.... the Spray will be around for awhile.... hmmmmm decisions decisions....



I have the coffee Selma with grommets and that gold hardware looks amazing with that color coffee!  It's one of my favs!


----------



## Nightbaby

Vajsta Gurly
Thanks, that red selma is my fav, coz its so hard to find it


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Nightbaby said:


> Hello everyone, newbie here. This is my babies
> Michael Kors Selma Large Red
> Michael Kors Specchio Medium Optic White


 
Beautiful!  Great collection!


----------



## lala042883




----------



## lalbert88

Mines a couple years old but it fits everything for me &#128525;


----------



## dougdz1

saffiano pearl grey large satchel bag. Outlet find! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ShaNayNay

Well I didn't need *another* Vanilla but I had a merchandise card for the outlet and this was only $150.00...I hope I like her because she was clearance and nooo returns for clearance.


----------



## ShaNayNay

dougdz1 said:


> View attachment 2557971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saffiano pearl grey large satchel bag. Outlet find! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


 
LOVE that color!!


----------



## dougdz1

better pic of the bag&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## dougdz1

ShaNayNay said:


> LOVE that color!!




It's so beautiful, even better in person&#128513;


----------



## JVXOXO

ShaNayNay said:


> Well I didn't need *another* Vanilla but I had a merchandise card for the outlet and this was only $150.00...I hope I like her because she was clearance and nooo returns for clearance.
> 
> View attachment 2557980
> View attachment 2557981



I love it! And the price is great too.


----------



## keishapie1973

ShaNayNay said:


> Well I didn't need *another* Vanilla but I had a merchandise card for the outlet and this was only $150.00...I hope I like her because she was clearance and nooo returns for clearance.
> 
> View attachment 2557980
> View attachment 2557981



Wow, she's beautiful!!!! I would have snatched her up too. Great deal!!!!


----------



## ShaNayNay

JVXOXO said:


> I love it! And the price is great too.


 


tauketula said:


> Wow, she's beautiful!!!! I would have snatched her up too. Great deal!!!!


 
I double checked the price with the SA because it almost seemed to good to be true. And when she said it was the only one they had then I knew I couldn't leave without it.


----------



## Nightbaby

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Great collection!



thank you


----------



## Nightbaby

lalbert88 said:


> Mines a couple years old but it fits everything for me &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2557789



Beautifull bag dear


----------



## JVXOXO

ShaNayNay said:


> I double checked the price with the SA because it almost seemed to good to be true. And when she said it was the only one they had then I knew I couldn't leave without it.



I completely understand!!! I have my eye on a Vanilla E/W with gold hardware pebbled leather... But I'm scared of color transfer!!!


----------



## 001meiling

ShaNayNay said:


> Well I didn't need *another* Vanilla but I had a merchandise card for the outlet and this was only $150.00...I hope I like her because she was clearance and nooo returns for clearance.
> 
> View attachment 2557980
> View attachment 2557981



It is so nice! I love her also!
Congratulation!


----------



## acm1134

dougdz1 said:


> View attachment 2557986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pic of the bag&#128540;&#128540;




Beautiful ! Lucky you found it at the outlet !!


----------



## Nightbaby

dougdz1 said:


> View attachment 2557986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better pic of the bag&#128540;&#128540;



Love that pearl grey, that colour not available in my country :'(


----------



## Nikki2014

My Michael Kors Jet Set Dressy Tote


----------



## Nikki2014

Opps forgot to attach the picture.....Michael Kors Jet Set Dressy Tote!!!!!


----------



## AuntJulie

Nikki2014 said:


> Opps forgot to attach the picture.....Michael Kors Jet Set Dressy Tote!!!!!



It's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## janiesea3

Nikki2014 said:


> Opps forgot to attach the picture.....Michael Kors Jet Set Dressy Tote!!!!!



Love it...is this medium or large?


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Love it...is this medium or large?



I just noticed your avatar!  Go gamecocks!  I'm a Carolina Alum!


----------



## mskaseyd

Nightbaby said:


> Hello everyone, newbie here. This is my babies
> Michael Kors Selma Large Red
> Michael Kors Specchio Medium Optic White


Beautiful bags!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> I just noticed your avatar!  Go gamecocks!  I'm a Carolina Alum!




I actually was Connor Shaw's 8th grade Math teacher!!!!


----------



## new love chanel

Hello christiahna!

I love your pictures of your new bags - gorgeous!!  You mention that you have two Selmas in two different colors...the pictures I see look like the same purse?  Do you have other pictures?

Thanks!


----------



## new love chanel

christiahna - I meant to add that I would love to see a picture of your Miranda.  I am thinking of buying one but it doesn't look like any of your pictures.  The one I saw has a zipper on top of each side and the corners fold down.  Thank you again - hope you see my two posts!!    (The price is $995.00)


----------



## ice887

VajstaGurly said:


> My New Navy Medium Selma Satchel & the Slim Wallet ...


its so pretty!! may I know where u bought it from? I have tried searching at MK stores and macy but its sold out alr!


----------



## ice887

accessorygirl2 said:


> For casual events, you'd want the large messenger. It has a long crossbody strap that is removable. Here's a comparison pic of my Large Selma Satchel in luggage and my Large Selma Messenger in navy:.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552935


thank u sweetie! they are so beautiful! good buy for both.. ur photo helps a lot =)


----------



## ferrylights

Hi all! I bought this MK bag as a present to myself in late summer of 2011. I believe it was at a sale in Lord & Taylor. However, for the life of me I can't remember the name of the style, so if anyone knows what it's called that would be so greatly appreciated!


----------



## DRJones616

mskaseyd said:


> Beautiful bags!


Agree


----------



## lucydee

MK Grommet Coffee Selma with MK Studded Wallet


----------



## VajstaGurly

lucydee said:


> MK Grommet Coffee Selma with MK Studded Wallet



Very beautiful ... starting to love the color coffee ...


----------



## AirJewels

lucydee said:


> MK Grommet Coffee Selma with MK Studded Wallet




They look great together!  I also have the studded wallet and love it!


----------



## accessorygirl2

ferrylights said:


> Hi all! I bought this MK bag as a present to myself in late summer of 2011. I believe it was at a sale in Lord & Taylor. However, for the life of me I can't remember the name of the style, so if anyone knows what it's called that would be so greatly appreciated!



Joan or Knox Satchel. Named for his mother Joan. Designed for travel. Great bag!


----------



## paculina

I picked up this Weston in sand at the outlet today. It is sooo soft!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> MK Grommet Coffee Selma with MK Studded Wallet



Bag twins!  Yay!


----------



## ferrylights

accessorygirl2 said:


> Joan or Knox Satchel. Named for his mother Joan. Designed for travel. Great bag!




Thank you so much for identifying  I'm glad she finally has a name!


----------



## Nightbaby

lucydee said:


> MK Grommet Coffee Selma with MK Studded Wallet



Preewwtyyy bag, love it.


----------



## PugHeaven

lucydee said:


> MK Grommet Coffee Selma with MK Studded Wallet



Oh my gosh!  This is gorgeous!!


----------



## lucydee

AirJewels said:


> They look great together!  I also have the studded wallet and love it!



Thank you!


----------



## tannia20

Nightbaby said:


> Hello everyone, newbie here. This is my babies
> Michael Kors Selma Large Red
> Michael Kors Specchio Medium Optic White


I &#9829; your MK. Gorgeous!


----------



## myvillarreal26

MK Gunmetal Tote and Wallet  i bought the  wallet a few weeks ago at macys for 41 dollars! It was a great deal! I went to macys today and I saw the matching tote on sale! I bought this bag for only 84 dollars!!  MACYS IS DEFINITLEY THE PLACE TO GO BUY MICHAEL KORS ITEMS!!!


----------



## myvillarreal26

shanaynay said:


> well i didn't need *another* vanilla but i had a merchandise card for the outlet and this was only $150.00...i hope i like her because she was clearance and nooo returns for clearance.
> 
> View attachment 2557980
> View attachment 2557981





the bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Cahlee

My collection... For now. I should be on a ban right now, but instead I'm eagerly awaiting the friends and family sale from Macys. I don't think it's possible to have enough Hamiltons. I want one in every color, both leathers, both sizes. So sad the soft leather hamilton is going to be discontinued :[


----------



## VajstaGurly

Cahlee said:


> My collection... For now. I should be on a ban right now, but instead I'm eagerly awaiting the friends and family sale from Macys. I don't think it's possible to have enough Hamiltons. I want one in every color, both leathers, both sizes. So sad the soft leather hamilton is going to be discontinued :[



Love all your collection ...


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> My collection... For now. I should be on a ban right now, but instead I'm eagerly awaiting the friends and family sale from Macys. I don't think it's possible to have enough Hamiltons. I want one in every color, both leathers, both sizes. So sad the soft leather hamilton is going to be discontinued :[



Nice collection!


----------



## AuntJulie

myvillarreal26 said:


> MK Gunmetal Tote and Wallet  i bought the  wallet a few weeks ago at macys for 41 dollars! It was a great deal! I went to macys today and I saw the matching tote on sale! I bought this bag for only 84 dollars!!  MACYS IS DEFINITLEY THE PLACE TO GO BUY MICHAEL KORS ITEMS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566301
> View attachment 2566302
> View attachment 2566303



Not that's a beautiful bag!  I love that color and such a great deal!


----------



## Cahlee

Thank you @ AuntJulie and VajstaGurly!


----------



## Patlynn42

myvillarreal26 said:


> MK Gunmetal Tote and Wallet  i bought the  wallet a few weeks ago at macys for 41 dollars! It was a great deal! I went to macys today and I saw the matching tote on sale! I bought this bag for only 84 dollars!!  MACYS IS DEFINITLEY THE PLACE TO GO BUY MICHAEL KORS ITEMS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566301
> View attachment 2566302
> View attachment 2566303



Nice!


----------



## Superstar88

Coffee date with my MK


----------



## ShaNayNay

001meiling said:


> It is so nice! I love her also!
> Congratulation!


 


myvillarreal26 said:


> the bag is gorgeous!


 
Thanks!! I took her with me on a small road trip and every place I stopped at, someone commented on her. I had more compliments on that purse in one day than I've had with half of my collection combined    She's my new favorite


----------



## sabgianna

Superstar88 said:


> Coffee date with my MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2567001




I just ordered this bag, so excited! Your bag is stunning &#128525;


----------



## Superstar88

sabgianna said:


> I just ordered this bag, so excited! Your bag is stunning &#128525;




Thank you! You'll love it! It's my fav bag right now!


----------



## addict2coach

iluvmybags said:


> Michael Kors doesn't seem to get enough love on the forum, so let's do something to change that!  You might be too shy to start your own thread, but can you show us your Michael Kors bag(s)?  It might be a MK Collection bag or maybe a Michael by MK bag - whatever you've got (or whatever you HAD but no longer have), show it to us!  Let's see some MK LOVE!!



I just bought this beauty today


----------



## janiesea3

addict2coach said:


> I just bought this beauty today




We're bag twins... I took mine out for the first time, today! I LOVE my Sophie!!


----------



## addict2coach

janiesea3 said:


> We're bag twins... I took mine out for the first time, today! I LOVE my Sophie!!



She is gorgeous right?! I can't wait to bring her outside!


----------



## minami

My Selma in summer blue! All the way from the US


----------



## Cahlee

minami said:


> View attachment 2569182
> 
> 
> My Selma in summer blue! All the way from the US


Wow! It's gorgeous. Totally love it!


----------



## minami

Thanks!!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

I finally got myself a Hamilton as an addition to my growing MK collection.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hollywood Hills said:


> I finally got myself a Hamilton as an addition to my growing MK collection.



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

minami said:


> View attachment 2569182
> 
> 
> My Selma in summer blue! All the way from the US



Beautiful! I have a Hamilton in this color.  It is just so pretty.  Congrats!!


----------



## minami

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful! I have a Hamilton in this color.  It is just so pretty.  Congrats!!



Thanks! It's a little heavy though..lol is the Hamilton heavy btw?


----------



## sabgianna

minami said:


> View attachment 2569182
> 
> 
> My Selma in summer blue! All the way from the US




Such a gorgeous color! I am waiting for mine..all the way from US too &#128513;


----------



## minami

sabgianna said:


> Such a gorgeous color! I am waiting for mine..all the way from US too &#128513;



Lol exciting!!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Just ordered my first Michael Kors bag!!

http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false

Happy Birthday to me!!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Just wanted to share my colourful MK collection




Missing my MK signature tote.


----------



## ShaNayNay

loveatfirstshop said:


> Just wanted to share my colourful MK collection
> 
> View attachment 2569703


 

That's Beautiful!!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just ordered my first Michael Kors bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday to me!!




Beautiful bag! Happy birthday!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

ShaNayNay said:


> That's Beautiful!!




Thanks!


----------



## VajstaGurly

loveatfirstshop said:


> Just wanted to share my colourful MK collection
> 
> View attachment 2569703
> 
> 
> Missing my MK signature tote.



OMG love your collection ... Their all so beautiful ....


----------



## addict2coach

minami said:


> View attachment 2569182
> 
> 
> My Selma in summer blue! All the way from the US



So pretty!  it!


----------



## jojon21

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just ordered my first Michael Kors bag!!
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/p/MICHAE...Cat=cat000000cat8501cat8519&isEditorial=false
> 
> Happy Birthday to me!!



This is a great bag, congrats & Happy B'Dayartyhat:


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

loveatfirstshop said:


> Just wanted to share my colourful MK collection
> 
> View attachment 2569703
> 
> 
> Missing my MK signature tote.


 
What a beautiful rainbow of colors!  Great MK collection!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

minami said:


> Thanks! It's a little heavy though..lol is the Hamilton heavy btw?


 
Not to me, not really.  I think the Selma with Grommets is a bit heavier.


----------



## sabgianna

My summer blue Selma is here! So happy! &#128513;


----------



## AuntJulie

sabgianna said:


> My summer blue Selma is here! So happy! &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570544



Yay!  She looks beautiful on you!


----------



## sabgianna

AuntJulie said:


> Yay!  She looks beautiful on you!




Thank you! I love your MK collection.


----------



## AuntJulie

sabgianna said:


> Thank you! I love your MK collection.



Aw, thank you!  Hubby doesn't though. Lol


----------



## loveatfirstshop

VajstaGurly said:


> OMG love your collection ... Their all so beautiful ....




Thanks!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beautiful rainbow of colors!  Great MK collection!




Thanks!


----------



## loveatfirstshop

sabgianna said:


> My summer blue Selma is here! So happy! &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570544




Beautiful bag! Love the outfit too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

sabgianna said:


> My summer blue Selma is here! So happy! &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570544


 
Beautiful!  I love this color - it looks great on you, too.  Congrats!


----------



## timelessbeauty

Love seeing everyones bags! I can't decide right now between the Hamilton in Cinnabar and the Selma with Grommets in white. On one hand the cinnabar is a gorgeous color but I feel like the white would go with everything. Also does anyone know if color transfer happens to their white bags?


----------



## luvallpurses

sabgianna said:


> I just ordered this bag, so excited! Your bag is stunning &#128525;


Hi may I ask where you ordered this bag?   I've been looking for it in red everywhere!


----------



## sabgianna

luvallpurses said:


> Hi may I ask where you ordered this bag?   I've been looking for it in red everywhere!




Check out Nordstrom! I got this one on sale. They have the red one but it's not on sale though.


----------



## tnsweetness

Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...













Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!


----------



## VajstaGurly

tnsweetness said:


> Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...
> 
> View attachment 2571991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571996
> 
> 
> Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!



Love all the color combo looks like the rainbow lol


----------



## 2328

A very elegant bag


----------



## Patlynn42

tnsweetness said:


> Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...
> 
> View attachment 2571991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571996
> 
> 
> Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!



Beautiful purses and dog!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...
> 
> View attachment 2571991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571996
> 
> 
> Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!


 
Absolutely TDF Gorgeous!!  A beautiful rainbow of colors - most of which sent me down the path to my own MK collection, lol.


----------



## tnsweetness

VajstaGurly said:


> Love all the color combo looks like the rainbow lol



Thank you!



Patlynn42 said:


> Beautiful purses and dog!!



Lol...I didn't notice her at the top of the stairs til after I looked at them...that's Abby!  She is used to me playin with my bags!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely TDF Gorgeous!!  A beautiful rainbow of colors - most of which sent me down the path to my own MK collection, lol.



Thanks D...I am always happy to be your enablinator!


----------



## paula3boys

tnsweetness said:


> Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...
> 
> View attachment 2571991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571996
> 
> 
> Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!




Abby!

I'll take teal, purple and fuschia jet set lol


----------



## AuntJulie

tnsweetness said:


> Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...
> 
> View attachment 2571991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571996
> 
> 
> Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!



So gorgeous!  I'm jelly!  I want to see your Coach collection too!


----------



## tnsweetness

paula3boys said:


> Abby!
> 
> I'll take teal, purple and fuschia jet set lol



Lol...ur a mess!



AuntJulie said:


> So gorgeous!  I'm jelly!  I want to see your Coach collection too!



Thank you!

Here is an older thread of my Coach...I have more now.

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my-updated-coach-collection-831045.html


----------



## luvallpurses

sabgianna said:


> Check out Nordstrom! I got this one on sale. They have the red one but it's not on sale though.


Thank you!  I will check it out.


----------



## tnsweetness

AuntJulie said:


> So gorgeous!  I'm jelly!  I want to see your Coach collection too!




Here are all my 22 Coach Duffles...


----------



## AuntJulie

tnsweetness said:


> Lol...ur a mess!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Here is an older thread of my Coach...I have more now.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/my-updated-coach-collection-831045.html



WOW!  That is the largest collection I've ever seen!  Do you ever forget about ones you have?  You have every shade to go with any outfit!

I hope you have them designated in your will!  Your family members may fight over them!  Lol

I've designated all my jewelry for all my nieces. They already know which ones they're each getting.


----------



## tnsweetness

AuntJulie said:


> WOW!  That is the largest collection I've ever seen!  Do you ever forget about ones you have?  You have every shade to go with any outfit!
> 
> I hope you have them designated in your will!  Your family members may fight over them!  Lol
> 
> I've designated all my jewelry for all my nieces. They already know which ones they're each getting.



Lol...there are many with much larger collections than me...

I don't have any children and am an only child so I don't know what I will do!

Oh and yes, I forget about ones I have ALL the time!  I will think...oh yeah, I forgot I had this!


----------



## AuntJulie

tnsweetness said:


> Lol...there are many with much larger collections than me...
> 
> I don't have any children and am an only child so I don't know what I will do!
> 
> Oh and yes, I forget about ones I have ALL the time!  I will think...oh yeah, I forgot I had this!



I don't have any children either except for my 2 adult stepsons, although I didn't know them as children. And I'm sure they don't want girl stuff. Lol

I do have 14 nieces and nephews, 4 grand nieces, 2 sisters, and 5 sister-in-laws, and they all want my handbags, except for the grands. Lol

My grand nieces do run off with my scarves though, so I need to find a place that sells them for little girls.


----------



## Doryfiz

tnsweetness said:


> Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...
> 
> View attachment 2571991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571996
> 
> 
> Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!




Gorgeous collections , the colors are so catchy and fresh... As well as ur coach bags


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tnsweetness said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol...I didn't notice her at the top of the stairs til after I looked at them...that's Abby! She is used to me playin with my bags!
> 
> 
> 
> *Thanks D...I am always happy to be your enablinator!*


 
That you are, my dear! That you are.....


----------



## tnsweetness

AuntJulie said:


> I don't have any children either except for my 2 adult stepsons, although I didn't know them as children. And I'm sure they don't want girl stuff. Lol
> 
> I do have 14 nieces and nephews, 4 grand nieces, 2 sisters, and 5 sister-in-laws, and they all want my handbags, except for the grands. Lol
> 
> My grand nieces do run off with my scarves though, so I need to find a place that sells them for little girls.



I don't have any nieces or nephews and my Mom was also an only child...

I guess I will have them be sold and give all proceeds to the animal shelter! Lol



Doryfiz said:


> Gorgeous collections , the colors are so catchy and fresh... As well as ur coach bags



Thank you!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> That you are, my dear! That you are.....



love you D....


----------



## Nordals

Hm?


----------



## Loved by Kors

sabgianna said:


> My summer blue Selma is here! So happy! &#55357;&#56833;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2570544


 looks great on you congrats!!


----------



## addict2coach

Finally, My black medium Sutton is here!


----------



## e2icchelzc

Cinnabar snake Selma which I paired with my ysl tribtoo's today


----------



## makeeasweet

Medium Sutton Satchel in white

I love this bag,but I wish I  had gotten it in a different color.I am terrified of getting it dirty.So I only used it once in while,so far no problems.


----------



## jazzyj1021

makeeasweet said:


> Medium Sutton Satchel in white
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag,but I wish I  had gotten it in a different color.I am terrified of getting it dirty.So I only used it once in while,so far no problems.




Beautiful bag!


----------



## Cahlee

makeeasweet said:


> Medium Sutton Satchel in white
> 
> 
> 
> I love this bag,but I wish I  had gotten it in a different color.I am terrified of getting it dirty.So I only used it once in while,so far no problems.




It may be a little high maintenance but it is gorgeous


----------



## divineprada

I'm in! 

Been looking for the longest time for the perfect bag to get from Michael Kors ever since they started making some in saffiano. Another criteria is that it should be something I can use on my arm and shoulder and has a cross body strap option. And the Cynthia satisfies all those!

So here's my very own Cynthia in Navy. Will post modelling shots soon. Will use it for the first time tomorrow as a birthday treat to myself.&#128522;


----------



## VajstaGurly

divineprada said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Been looking for the longest time for the perfect bag to get from Michael Kors ever since they started making some in saffiano. Another criteria is that it should be something I can use on my arm and shoulder and has a cross body strap option. And the Cynthia satisfies all those!
> 
> So here's my very own Cynthia in Navy. Will post modelling shots soon. Will use it for the first time tomorrow as a birthday treat to myself.&#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2575224



Gorgeous ... congrats ...


----------



## AuntJulie

makeeasweet said:


> Medium Sutton Satchel in white
> 
> I love this bag,but I wish I  had gotten it in a different color.I am terrified of getting it dirty.So I only used it once in while,so far no problems.



You look so pretty!  I love your whole outfit and it goes really well with the handbag!


----------



## M1SSLA

makeeasweet said:


> Medium Sutton Satchel in white
> 
> I love this bag,but I wish I  had gotten it in a different color.I am terrified of getting it dirty.So I only used it once in while,so far no problems.


 Wow, that bag really is beautiful. I even considered the white. Even the medium bag looks big also. Now I really can't decide medium or large ...


----------



## MKFan

The newest bag I purchased for my girlfriend.

https://scontent-b-lga.xx.fbcdn.net...9_10100367828490966_6918273421182731861_n.jpg

Selma in denim.


----------



## divineprada

VajstaGurly said:


> Gorgeous ... congrats ...




Thank you VajstaGurly!&#128522;


----------



## roherfisch91

Hey guys,
I am new here on this forum and today I purchased my first MK bag in an official outlet of Michael Kors and believe me the decision was a hard one. But I totally love my new bag!! Could you please tell me which model this one is? The SA told me that it is a Jet Set Travel Tote but my bag looks different. On the bill it says "MD Travel Tote Navy NS". Aaaannywaaaayys I totally love my bag and I am just wondering how I could live the past years as a college student without this HUGE and beautiful bag


----------



## AuntJulie

roherfisch91 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am new here on this forum and today I purchased my first MK bag in an official outlet of Michael Kors and believe me the decision was a hard one. But I totally love my new bag!! Could you please tell me which model this one is? The SA told me that it is a Jet Set Travel Tote but my bag looks different. On the bill it says "MD Travel Tote Navy NS". Aaaannywaaaayys I totally love my bag and I am just wondering how I could live the past years as a college student without this HUGE and beautiful bag




It's a jet set. It looks different because it is a version made specifically for the outlet. I saw the small version of this one last year and almost bought it. It's so cute!


----------



## minami

This Camden top zip large satchel is for my mom so I didn't remove the wrapping but the leather is really nice!


----------



## fergielicious

Out running errands with my violet ew hamilton.


----------



## VajstaGurly

fergielicious said:


> Out running errands with my violet ew hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578371



Gorgeous ... love the color ...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

fergielicious said:


> Out running errands with my violet ew hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578371


 
TDF gorgeous!  This is such a great color!


----------



## ralewi

My first MK bag.  I love it, such a light weight bag.


----------



## siman

My New Selma that i bought it in nordstorm !

Super duper love it , because i can't find this in SG anymore !


----------



## Sheerblonde

fergielicious said:


> Out running errands with my violet ew hamilton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2578371


Beautiful color!


----------



## VajstaGurly

siman said:


> My New Selma that i bought it in nordstorm !
> 
> Super duper love it , because i can't find this in SG anymore !



Gorgeous ... what size ? I just got the medium and I love it ...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

siman said:


> My New Selma that i bought it in nordstorm !
> 
> Super duper love it , because i can't find this in SG anymore !


 
Beautiful!  I love Selma!


----------



## emma christina

siman said:


> My New Selma that i bought it in nordstorm !
> 
> Super duper love it , because i can't find this in SG anymore !



I did search for this, but can't find it


----------



## sabgianna

This came in the mail for my sis today, also from Nordstrom as sold out in SG. Muuuuch cheaper even than retail here!


----------



## inlovewbags

She is beautiful!


----------



## meiigy

Bought these two bags at Woodbury last week. Big one for my mom, small one for me.


----------



## inlovewbags

meiigy said:


> Bought these two bags at Woodbury last week. Big one for my mom, small one for me.



Gorgeous! Love that color..it's my mom's favorite too.. enjoy &#128522;


----------



## inlovewbags

img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/16/ranugu9e.jpg
Here are my beauties!


----------



## inlovewbags

inlovewbags said:


> img.tapatalk.com/d/14/04/16/ranugu9e.jpg
> Here are my beauties!



Sorry no pic Lol..I'm trying to figure this out lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

meiigy said:


> Bought these two bags at Woodbury last week. Big one for my mom, small one for me.


 
Excellent choices!  Congrats!


----------



## janiesea3

Scored this beautiful Hamilton in "Cinnabar" last week @ Saks!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Scored this beautiful Hamilton in "Cinnabar" last week @ Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581084



OMG it's so pretty!  Is it the large east west Hamilton or the normal east west one?

I'm so excited for you!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> OMG it's so pretty!  Is it the large east west Hamilton or the normal east west one?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for you!




It's N/S regular Saffiano, actually! I just took pic of it still in box! Lol


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> It's N/S regular Saffiano, actually! I just took pic of it still in box! Lol



Oh duh!  Lol paint my head red and call me succa!  Lol

Did you get a good deal?


----------



## espressions

janiesea3 said:


> Scored this beautiful Hamilton in "Cinnabar" last week @ Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581084


Ahhhh!! I ordered that exact bag/color online at Saks and they cancelled my order 3 days later because something was "wrong" with my credit card (in reality, they said they ran out) You must've gotten one of the last ones!

But, I called and expressed my disappointment because it was such a good deal ($143 I think?) and they let me pick whatever bag I wanted for the same price!


----------



## AuntJulie

espressions said:


> Ahhhh!! I ordered that exact bag/color online at Saks and they cancelled my order 3 days later because something was "wrong" with my credit card (in reality, they said they ran out) You must've gotten one of the last ones!
> 
> But, I called and expressed my disappointment because it was such a good deal ($143 I think?) and they let me pick whatever bag I wanted for the same price!



That's awesome!  Which one did you pick?


----------



## designer.deals

janiesea3 said:


> Scored this beautiful Hamilton in "Cinnabar" last week @ Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581084



Omg I've been looking for that


----------



## espressions

AuntJulie said:


> That's awesome!  Which one did you pick?


I picked the same bag, but in Navy. I felt bad picking something totally different since they were being VERY accommodating already. I had also ordered a white medium cynthia that was on sale for $130ish (which also ran out), and they let me have a large black cynthia for $140ish. This was during their giftcard promo and they still let me have a $75 giftcard even though I paid sale prices instead of full price.


----------



## designer.deals

espressions said:


> I picked the same bag, but in Navy. I felt bad picking something totally different since they were being VERY accommodating already. I had also ordered a white medium cynthia that was on sale for $130ish (which also ran out), and they let me have a large black cynthia for $140ish. This was during their giftcard promo and they still let me have a $75 giftcard even though I paid sale prices instead of full price.




I need to start stalking saks for sales


----------



## espressions

designer.deals said:


> I need to start stalking saks for sales


haha yeah I was quite surprised at the sale prices, and even more surprised that they let me substitute the bags that they cancelled. I usually never look at Saks (I usually only look at NM and Bloomingdales since no tax in my state) but was just randomly browsing the site that day, must've been lucky day!


----------



## designer.deals

espressions said:


> haha yeah I was quite surprised at the sale prices, and even more surprised that they let me substitute the bags that they cancelled. I usually never look at Saks (I usually only look at NM and Bloomingdales since no tax in my state) but was just randomly browsing the site that day, must've been lucky day!




Indeed lucky! But congrats


----------



## espressions

designer.deals said:


> Indeed lucky! But congrats


Thanks!


----------



## xxannette

Hello everyone been loving everyone's collection. Started collection Mk less than a year and its become pretty addicting her is a pic of my small collection.


----------



## xxannette

meiigy said:


> Bought these two bags at Woodbury last week. Big one for my mom, small one for me.



Love you bag adorable is the crossbpdy one roomy.I ha r a severe lack of crossbodys.


----------



## AuntJulie

My blue babies!


Pardon my messy kitchen...hubby is preparing the jerky to go on Sherman (his smoker)


----------



## AuntJulie

And with my stepchild Dooney. Lol


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> My blue babies!
> View attachment 2584663
> 
> Pardon my messy kitchen...hubby is preparing the jerky to go on Sherman (his smoker)




Sorry for noticing, but you have a lovely kitchen. Love all of the bags, blue is my favorite color!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Sorry for noticing, but you have a lovely kitchen. Love all of the bags, blue is my favorite color!



Thank you!  In the background is literally the only decorating I've done in my new house....2 new vases..that's it!

I'm suffering from analysis paralysis!  We moved in November and still the only thing hanging on the wall is the tv!  Hubby is after me to do what I need to do so we can have the housewarming party. Lol


----------



## xxannette

AuntJulie said:


> And with my stepchild Dooney. Lol
> View attachment 2584664




Love your group shot beautiful bags  that Dooney is gorgeous too.


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Thank you!  In the background is literally the only decorating I've done in my new house....2 new vases..that's it!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suffering from analysis paralysis!  We moved in November and still the only thing hanging on the wall is the tv!  Hubby is after me to do what I need to do so we can have the housewarming party. Lol




Well I love it! So modern and beautiful! Good luck, keep going in the direction you're currently in!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Well I love it! So modern and beautiful! Good luck, keep going in the direction you're currently in!




Thanks!  Here it is right after mopping....5 seconds later my floors are dirty again!  Lol


----------



## khaytrina

Here's my BEDFORD OSTRICH Distressed Leather Bag and were goin' out for a movie! &#128522;





_fashions fade,style is eternal.


----------



## Cahlee

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks!  Here it is right after mopping....5 seconds later my floors are dirty again!  Lol
> View attachment 2584681




Congratulations on having such a beautiful home!


----------



## janiesea3

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks!  Here it is right after mopping....5 seconds later my floors are dirty again!  Lol
> View attachment 2584681



Beautiful!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## AuntJulie

janiesea3 said:


> Beautiful!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!




Thanks. See how empty it is?!  Lol


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks!  Here it is right after mopping....5 seconds later my floors are dirty again!  Lol
> View attachment 2584681




Well I Love your kitchen too!  Besides having great taste in bags, your home is lovely!


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> My blue babies!
> View attachment 2584663
> 
> Pardon my messy kitchen...hubby is preparing the jerky to go on Sherman (his smoker)


All very beautiful!


----------



## fergielicious

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks!  Here it is right after mopping....5 seconds later my floors are dirty again!  Lol
> View attachment 2584681




Wow that kitchen is beautiful! Looks so clean you could eat off the floors!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> Well I Love your kitchen too!  Besides having great taste in bags, your home is lovely!



Aww, thank you my friend!  I've got to get cracking on decorating, but I'm spending all my money on handbags!  Lol. I think once I pick a new rug for the family room, the style and colors will come together.  I'm just indecisive since I know how long you keep a rug. It's like luggage!  It's forever!  Lol

You ever want to visit down south for some southern charm, come visit me!


----------



## Patlynn42

AuntJulie said:


> And with my stepchild Dooney. Lol
> View attachment 2584664



Love all your bags!  I think the Dooney is beautiful!


----------



## AuntJulie

Patlynn42 said:


> Love all your bags!  I think the Dooney is beautiful!



Thanks!  I love that color aqua!  I had to have her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> My blue babies!
> View attachment 2584663
> 
> Pardon my messy kitchen...hubby is preparing the jerky to go on Sherman (his smoker)


 


AuntJulie said:


> And with my stepchild Dooney. Lol
> View attachment 2584664


 

Beautiful bags!!  Twins on Sapphire Hamilton!  The blue and white striped tote is calling to me, lol.  Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

khaytrina said:


> Here's my BEDFORD OSTRICH Distressed Leather Bag and were goin' out for a movie! &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> View attachment 2584686
> 
> 
> 
> _fashions fade,style is eternal.


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## amandah313

Fuschia jet set tote


----------



## AuntJulie

amandah313 said:


> Fuschia jet set tote
> 
> View attachment 2585860



Beautiful!  I love this color and I love this tote!  I wish it fit me!  Congrats!


----------



## rangeles

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks!  Here it is right after mopping....5 seconds later my floors are dirty again!  Lol
> View attachment 2584681




wow this kitchen is gorgeous!! seriously my dream kitchen and flooring


----------



## siman

VajstaGurly said:


> Gorgeous ... what size ? I just got the medium and I love it ...



Hello , Sorry for my late reply though , i got the Large size !!  Very happy with the purchase too ~


----------



## siman

emma christina said:


> I did search for this, but can't find it



I bought it on sales from nordstorm !! HAHA ! Good deal though . Try wait for it i think they will go on sales often .


----------



## siman

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  I love Selma!



YAY ! I'm going to get a 2nd selma again ! haha ! MAD in love with selma ~


----------



## AuntJulie

rangeles said:


> wow this kitchen is gorgeous!! seriously my dream kitchen and flooring



Thank you!  We bought laminate flooring thinking it would be more durable, but it is a pain to keep clean!  Every footprint you can see. I'm babysitting my brother's 16 year old hotdog and he tracks paw prints everywhere!  

I love the open floor plan since the kitchen flows right into the family room. We also got a sun room, so I can put another table there for large family gatherings. 

It is my dream house that I never believed I would own, but hubby loved it too and when it was time to move (lease ran out), we decided to build it!  This kitchen is one of the smaller ones from this builder too!


----------



## PugHeaven

AuntJulie said:


> Thank you!  We bought laminate flooring thinking it would be more durable, but it is a pain to keep clean!  Every footprint you can see. I'm babysitting my brother's 16 year old hotdog and he tracks paw prints everywhere!
> 
> I love the open floor plan since the kitchen flows right into the family room. We also got a sun room, so I can put another table there for large family gatherings.
> 
> It is my dream house that I never believed I would own, but hubby loved it too and when it was time to move (lease ran out), we decided to build it!  This kitchen is one of the smaller ones from this builder too!



I, too, have to congratulate you on this beautiful space!  And I have to add that we decided on laminate flooring BECAUSE of our two little pugs.  Durable it is, but our floors (a golden oak color) are constantly full of water drip marks and paw prints!  Living with two men and two dogs, I'm trying to let go of my obsession with cleanliness, which my future daughter-in-law claims is from my Catholic upbringing!


----------



## AuntJulie

PugHeaven said:


> I, too, have to congratulate you on this beautiful space!  And I have to add that we decided on laminate flooring BECAUSE of our two little pugs.  Durable it is, but our floors (a golden oak color) are constantly full of water drip marks and paw prints!  Living with two men and two dogs, I'm trying to let go of my obsession with cleanliness, which my future daughter-in-law claims is from my Catholic upbringing!



Thank you!  Hubby wanted the driftwood laminate flooring, citing it would hide dirt better, but my neighbor has that floor and her house is on the market and potential buyers don't like her floors.  She also has two dogs, one that is 130 lbs. 

It is true that the dirt shows more on the darker floors, but I'm trying to let it go too. That microfiber mop is difficult to use. 

Little Lucky has been very good and hasn't peed on the floors yet, so we havent crated him. Next week he turns 17!


----------



## Alexperson177

Newbie here but just got this purse as a birthday gift! So inlove


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Alexperson177 said:


> Newbie here but just got this purse as a birthday gift! So inlove


 
Beautiful!  Love the contrast of the denim and the leather trim.


----------



## johannamaria

My MK mini Hamilton
After work in Istanbul Perfect little size and color
Totally


----------



## acm1134

My newest additions this month


----------



## CaliChic

These are my MK's medium, dark dune, selmas!


----------



## PcanTannedBty

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2588041
> 
> 
> My newest additions this month


Very beautiful... congrats on your new babies!!!


----------



## designer1

Bought this one in Florida about 6 weeks ago, the weather is finally spring like so I am taking the tissue off the handles and added a pop of blue with a bag charm/key ring .


----------



## lucydee

My Summer Blue Dressy in Large


----------



## Cahlee

lucydee said:


> My Summer Blue Dressy in Large




That bag goes perfect with the surroundings! It's such a beautiful color, congratulations!


----------



## lucydee

Cahlee said:


> That bag goes perfect with the surroundings! It's such a beautiful color, congratulations!


 
Thank you Cahlee


----------



## backseat5am

CaliChic said:


> These are my MK's medium, dark dune, selmas!
> View attachment 2588380



So pretty!! Did you get these recently or are they sold out?


----------



## CaliChic

backseat5am said:


> So pretty!! Did you get these recently or are they sold out?



@backseat5am thank you! I recently got the selma from a mk boutique last week, my SA said it was the "last one" and that this color was very hard to come by so I bought it and as for the studded one I bought it on poshmark which just arrived at my door steps a day ago  supposedly my SA said that the dark dunes come out once, every one or every other yr and its usually during the holidays.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

johannamaria said:


> My MK mini Hamilton
> After work in Istanbul Perfect little size and color
> Totally


So cute!  Is that sapphire?  Love that color.



acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2588041
> 
> 
> My newest additions this month


Beautiful additions!  Congrats!



CaliChic said:


> These are my MK's medium, dark dune, selmas!
> View attachment 2588380


Beautiful!



designer1 said:


> Bought this one in Florida about 6 weeks ago, the weather is finally spring like so I am taking the tissue off the handles and added a pop of blue with a bag charm/key ring .
> 
> View attachment 2590095
> 
> View attachment 2590096


 I really like the vanilla mono - such a great color for spring.



lucydee said:


> My Summer Blue Dressy in Large


Beautiful!  You couldn't have found a more beautiful backdrop if you tried.  Love it!


----------



## CaliChic

NutsAboutCoach said:


> So cute!  Is that sapphire?  Love that color.
> 
> 
> Beautiful additions!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> I really like the vanilla mono - such a great color for spring.
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  You couldn't have found a more beautiful backdrop if you tried.  Love it!



Thanks! Nutsaboutcoach!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Brought out my Hamilton out today.  excuse the book. Lol


----------



## ubo22

jazzyj1021 said:


> Brought out my Hamilton out today.  excuse the book. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590607


I might like the book more than the Hamilton. :giggles:


----------



## CambodianAmor

I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived I can't wait to take it out in this nice weather today!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

tnsweetness said:


> Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...
> 
> View attachment 2571991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571996
> 
> 
> Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!


 
OMG!!! LOVE your colors!! Great collection of bags !!


----------



## lucydee

AuntJulie said:


> Aww, thank you my friend! I've got to get cracking on decorating, but I'm spending all my money on handbags! Lol. I think once I pick a new rug for the family room, the style and colors will come together. I'm just indecisive since I know how long you keep a rug. It's like luggage! It's forever! Lol
> 
> You ever want to visit down south for some southern charm, come visit me!


 
Thanks Friend 
My sister in law is moving there, once their house sells here in NY that's where they are heading to live.
Will let you know when I go down to visit them, maybe we could do some shopping together!


----------



## lucydee

tnsweetness said:


> Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...
> 
> View attachment 2571991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571996
> 
> 
> Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!


 
These are some serious colors and I am loving looking at all of them!
What a wonderful rainbow of MK you have


----------



## purdy_femme

CambodianAmor said:


> I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived I can't wait to take it out in this nice weather today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590660


i thought i'd stop buying selmas for now. but this one is just calling me. sooo gorgeous!


----------



## CambodianAmor

purdy_femme said:


> i thought i'd stop buying selmas for now. but this one is just calling me. sooo gorgeous!




Thank you, who knew these 3 colors would look so nice together! It's better looking in person as well definitely worth it


----------



## tnsweetness

DP PURSE FAN said:


> OMG!!! LOVE your colors!! Great collection of bags !!





lucydee said:


> These are some serious colors and I am loving looking at all of them!
> What a wonderful rainbow of MK you have



Thanks Ladies!


----------



## AuntJulie

lucydee said:


> Thanks Friend
> My sister in law is moving there, once their house sells here in NY that's where they are heading to live.
> Will let you know when I go down to visit them, maybe we could do some shopping together!



That's fantastic!  I would love to shop with you!

I haven't met my new next door neighbors yet since they live in NJ and are in the process of moving their business up there. They bought a brand new house last October and won't move here until January 2015!

We have a lot of northerner a moving down here!  The weather is finer in Carolina!  Lol

I know they will love it here!


----------



## AuntJulie

CambodianAmor said:


> I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived I can't wait to take it out in this nice weather today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590660



Just stunning!  I love it!  I know you are thrilled!  Let us know how many people stopped you today to ask about that handbag!


----------



## CambodianAmor

AuntJulie said:


> Just stunning!  I love it!  I know you are thrilled!  Let us know how many people stopped you today to ask about that handbag!




Thank you Julie! I only took it to my boyfriends house but I will surely flaunt it this weekend when I go out


----------



## AuntJulie

CambodianAmor said:


> Thank you Julie! I only took it to my boyfriends house but I will surely flaunt it this weekend when I go out



Well let us know how many people ask!  I know when I got my first MK, the pearl gray Selma, I was disappointed no one asked about it.

But then I was shopping with family at the MK outlet and the Coach outlet, and the SAs oohed and aaahed over it!  The Coach SA ran up to me to tell me that I had the most gorgeous handbag in the store!

My relatives were like, um...you're a rock star with that purse!  Lol


----------



## CambodianAmor

AuntJulie said:


> Well let us know how many people ask!  I know when I got my first MK, the pearl gray Selma, I was disappointed no one asked about it.
> 
> 
> 
> But then I was shopping with family at the MK outlet and the Coach outlet, and the SAs oohed and aaahed over it!  The Coach SA ran up to me to tell me that I had the most gorgeous handbag in the store!
> 
> 
> 
> My relatives were like, um...you're a rock star with that purse!  Lol





That's so funny I hope I can live up to your rockstar expectations! I'll totally let you know if anyone says anything. I have not seen anyone with this bag yet & it hasn't hit my local store that's why I ordered it online so I'll take advantage of that for now haha


----------



## Patlynn42

AuntJulie said:


> Well let us know how many people ask!  I know when I got my first MK, the pearl gray Selma, I was disappointed no one asked about it.
> 
> 
> 
> But then I was shopping with family at the MK outlet and the Coach outlet, and the SAs oohed and aaahed over it!  The Coach SA ran up to me to tell me that I had the most gorgeous handbag in the store!
> 
> 
> 
> My relatives were like, um...you're a rock star with that purse!  Lol




I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets disappointed when no one asks about your bag.  When I bought my coffee Selma, no one complimented me on it except my husband. I showed it to my niece who works at Macy's, after I bought it, she happened to be working that day, I could tell by her face she didn't like it, after a moment she said it was cute, but her face and initial reaction told different, lol.  It really made me doubt my choice!  I did eventually get a compliment on it.  I'm sorry, I know this isn't what the thread is about!


----------



## ilysukixD

Seriously when was this? I'm currently wanted to get this bag too, but it's too expensive...I can buy another LV bag with this price.





christiahna said:


> Thanks! It's the large Miranda tote in nude at 13"H x 10 3/4"W x 7"D. As you can tell it is really large on me -- I'm petite at 97lbs and 5'1". I was looking for an everyday tote that had a lot of room for me to throw things in and found this on sale at the MK store! Original price is 1195 but I purchased it for 625, plus I had a gift card for $500. So I really only spent $125 (not including taxes). It doesn't meet my requirements as a workhorse bag because the leather is pretty soft and I worry to damage it. I think the LV neverfull GM will be exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## AuntJulie

Patlynn42 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who gets disappointed when no one asks about your bag.  When I bought my coffee Selma, no one complimented me on it except my husband. I showed it to my niece who works at Macy's, after I bought it, she happened to be working that day, I could tell by her face she didn't like it, after a moment she said it was cute, but her face and initial reaction told different, lol.  It really made me doubt my choice!  I did eventually get a compliment on it.  I'm sorry, I know this isn't what the thread is about!



Lol...I think people who know handbags are the ones who really appreciate them when they see them. I was looking at MK tech wallets the other day online during lunch time and a friend/ex-coworker came up and said "oh I need something like that...do they have anything for $15?"

Needless to say, I shut the website down and quickly ended that conversation. Lol

Oh and I have a coffee Selma with grommets and it is beautiful!  It's my favorite Selma!  I even got the matching wallet from TJ Maxx for $75 ($138 retail)!


----------



## keishapie1973

CambodianAmor said:


> I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived I can't wait to take it out in this nice weather today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590660



I Love this!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## nhung832

Im in love with my new dressy tote!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CambodianAmor said:


> I'm very excited to say that my tri-colored large saffiano selma satchel has just arrived I can't wait to take it out in this nice weather today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590660


 
Very pretty! Is the medium or large Selma? Congrats!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

nhung832 said:


> Im in love with my new dressy tote!!


 
How cute is that?!?  Love the vertical colorblocking (or stripes).  Congrats!


----------



## Cahlee

nhung832 said:


> Im in love with my new dressy tote!!




Love it! This is on my to get list for next month! Enjoy her well!


----------



## CambodianAmor

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Very pretty! Is the medium or large Selma? Congrats!!




Thank you! It's the large


----------



## fieldsinspring

Love! I'm seriously considering this- did you get it at Nordstrom? 




nhung832 said:


> Im in love with my new dressy tote!!


----------



## nhung832

fieldsinspring said:


> Love! I'm seriously considering this- did you get it at Nordstrom?



Yes I got it at nordstrom.


----------



## Patlynn42

AuntJulie said:


> Lol...I think people who know handbags are the ones who really appreciate them when they see them. I was looking at MK tech wallets the other day online during lunch time and a friend/ex-coworker came up and said "oh I need something like that...do they have anything for $15?"
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, I shut the website down and quickly ended that conversation. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I have a coffee Selma with grommets and it is beautiful!  It's my favorite Selma!  I even got the matching wallet from TJ Maxx for $75 ($138 retail)!




LOL...she won't find that price unless it's a knock off or severely damaged!  I have the plain Coffee, but wish I had the grommet version!


----------



## beezluv

here is my Michael Kors Large Quilted Sloan Bag! Love the Very soft lambskin leather and love the gold hardware!! &#128525;


----------



## AuntJulie

nhung832 said:


> Im in love with my new dressy tote!!



I love it!  Did you get her on sale?  If not, she's still worth the price!


----------



## janiesea3

I've been needing to do an "inventory" of my bags, so since the hubby's outta town, I did it.

Seriously, I need to STOP the insanity!! 

I've broken them down by style, then the whole family!  Hamiltons, Selma's, Grayson's & the last pic of all of them includes a Sophie and a Jet Set Travel Satchel. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







I seriously just need to go shopping in my own closet and stay off the internet!


----------



## ng4u2

Love this bag, I saw it at Macy's It was "one day sale" and I didn't bought it, when I went home I felt really bad, so I came next day and I found it ,but with different price, all the workers saw me the day before and how I liked the bag, so the talked to the manager and she agreed to let me purchased it with the "one day sale" price!!!!!


----------



## Live It Up

I'm new to the forum. I love the photos of everyone's bags. Here is my new large sophie in tri-color leather. I love it!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Live It Up said:


> I'm new to the forum. I love the photos of everyone's bags. Here is my new large sophie in tri-color leather. I love it!




Love it! It's gorgeous! I'm really loving all these tri-colored bags! I like that the luggage and white are placed different than the selma 
Welcome fellow Texan!


----------



## Cahlee

She just arrived today! Impulse buy online


----------



## Live It Up

jazzyj1021 said:


> Love it! It's gorgeous! I'm really loving all these tri-colored bags! I like that the luggage and white are placed different than the selma
> Welcome fellow Texan!


Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Live It Up

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2594610
> 
> She just arrived today! Impulse buy online


Oh, I love that summer blue! It's such a happy color.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2594610
> 
> She just arrived today! Impulse buy online




Love this color so much. Reminds me of a blueberry air head!


----------



## Live It Up

nhung832 said:


> Im in love with my new dressy tote!!


That is a gorgeous bag. Love it!


----------



## Cahlee

Live It Up said:


> Oh, I love that summer blue! It's such a happy color.



Thank you. It really does perk me up every time I look at it! Although maybe it's just the new bag effect



jazzyj1021 said:


> Love this color so much. Reminds me of a blueberry air head!



Thank you! I didn't think I'd love it as much as I already do. It's surprisingly versatile


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Picked up the Summer Blue Small Jet set Travel tote from Macys today.  Sale price $ 128 + tax ($100 off) went for the Selma and she was sold out at my store.   This tote is really a good size larger than my ew Hamilton satchel.  I am super happy with the color and price.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2594610
> 
> She just arrived today! Impulse buy online


 Pretty I just picked up a summer blue tote today.  Enjoy!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks!  Here it is right after mopping....5 seconds later my floors are dirty again!  Lol
> View attachment 2584681


 

I love your floors I have the same color wood.  What do you use to clean them and to maintain the shine?  My get dull and dusty.  I would love to know.  Thanks!


----------



## Cahlee

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Pretty I just picked up a summer blue tote today.  Enjoy!




Thank you! Enjoy your new tote, she's a beauty! It goes with a lot more outfits than you'd think. Totally loving the EW hamilton as well. You can count on MK for beautifully colored handbags


----------



## nhung832

Love this wallet!!


----------



## backseat5am

nhung832 said:


> Love this wallet!!




Love this. I want one of these if I can find it! And the bag!


----------



## nhung832

It on sale at the mk stores


----------



## backseat5am

nhung832 said:


> It on sale at the mk stores




Thanks!! I thought these were sold out already.


----------



## nhung832

Nope they were just mark down yesterday. That what sa from mk told me.


----------



## fergielicious

nhung832 said:


> Nope they were just mark down yesterday. That what sa from mk told me.




How much were they marked down to? I want one too!


----------



## nhung832

The wallet was mark down 103 and the med dressy tote checker 243


----------



## bagghista

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Live It Up

bagghista said:


> View attachment 2594941
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


Ooh...I really like that bag.


----------



## jessherf

CaliChic said:


> These are my MK's medium, dark dune, selmas!
> View attachment 2588380


i'm so in love with your selma's color!


----------



## LoveMiaT

Splurged on this one today, love the color.. multifunction tote in dark dune


----------



## CaliChic

jessherf said:


> i'm so in love with your selma's color!



Thank you!


----------



## AuntJulie

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love your floors I have the same color wood.  What do you use to clean them and to maintain the shine?  My get dull and dusty.  I would love to know.  Thanks!



Oh this pic was right after mopping. Lol. It was streaky and showing every footprint 5 minutes later. I really regret getting laminate floors!

My neighbor has the same floors and she uses Quick Shine Floor Finish which is amazing and really makes your floors shiny. The big "but" though is you have to get it off before applying it again 3 or 4 months later. I read the reviews on Amazon and it freaked me enough not to even try it. 

There's no way I will be getting on my hands and knees for this floor!  Oh and the builder's agent told me they use Glass Plus in the model home. Lol

When I find the right product, I will let you know and I hope you will too!


----------



## Live It Up

With my Brooke Medium Tote, sitting in the hospital with my husband and his broken hip. Fortunately this bag holds everything I need to haul between home and the hospital.


----------



## inlovewbags

Here is my MK family...I love them all!


----------



## ShaNayNay

My new purchase...Jet Set medium chain shoulder tote in Sapphire. Shes small but just enough room for the essentials and very comfy to carry


----------



## Cahlee

Live It Up said:


> With my Brooke Medium Tote, sitting in the hospital with my husband and his broken hip. Fortunately this bag holds everything I need to haul between home and the hospital.




I'm sorry to hear that. I hope the recovery is fast. 

Pretty bag! A good "pick me up" during a rougher time


----------



## Cahlee

LoveMiaT said:


> Splurged on this one today, love the color.. multifunction tote in dark dune




Very pretty! Congrats! +1 on loving the color!


----------



## Cahlee

inlovewbags said:


> Here is my MK family...I love them all!




Good variety, nice collection!


----------



## Cahlee

ShaNayNay said:


> My new purchase...Jet Set medium chain shoulder tote in Sapphire. Shes small but just enough room for the essentials and very comfy to carry
> 
> View attachment 2596982
> View attachment 2596983




Sapphire... She's a looker! Always stunning


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> View attachment 2594610
> 
> She just arrived today! Impulse buy online


 
Congrats!  Color twins - except mine is EW.  In fact, I have her loaded up and ready for work tomorrow.  Such a cheerful color. 

Enjoy!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Picked up the Summer Blue Small Jet set Travel tote from Macys today.  Sale price $ 128 + tax ($100 off) went for the Selma and she was sold out at my store.   This tote is really a good size larger than my ew Hamilton satchel.  I am super happy with the color and price.


 
Twins on Fuschia Hamilton.  Congrats on both bags!  The Summer Blue and Fuschia are just so pretty together - them both.


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  Color twins - except mine is EW.  In fact, I have her loaded up and ready for work tomorrow.  Such a cheerful color.
> 
> Enjoy!




Yes!! I didn't expect to love such a bright color but I find myself running to my closet and taking peaks at her! Really makes my mood better.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

nhung832 said:


> Love this wallet!!


 
Congrats!  Pretty!  Very crisp looking.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

AuntJulie said:


> Oh this pic was right after mopping. Lol. It was streaky and showing every footprint 5 minutes later. I really regret getting laminate floors!
> 
> My neighbor has the same floors and she uses Quick Shine Floor Finish which is amazing and really makes your floors shiny. The big "but" though is you have to get it off before applying it again 3 or 4 months later. I read the reviews on Amazon and it freaked me enough not to even try it.
> 
> There's no way I will be getting on my hands and knees for this floor!  Oh and the builder's agent told me they use Glass Plus in the model home. Lol
> 
> When I find the right product, I will let you know and I hope you will too!


Thank you.  My floors need help I used rejuvinate and it left a film so i do need to get on my hands and knees and remove the film one day.  For now I just swiffer it and use glass cleaner also.


----------



## SoFloGirl

Loving my new large Dressy in black! Kind of an interesting story: I went to Nordstrom and I was just browsing, not planning on making a purchase. I saw the Dressy and I was admiring it as I have been admiring everyone else's here. An SA came by and told me that they were currently price matching Sak's F&F sale at 25% off. So I ended up ordering what was supposed to be the medium Dressy in black at the store to be shipped to my house because they ran out.

A little after I got back to my hotel, I got an email saying that my order had been cancelled.  I was pretty disappointed so I called the SA that helped me when I was at the store and he said that he didn't know why the order was cancelled and that it wasn't showing up as cancelled in his system. So he said he'd keep an eye on it. By the time that Nordstrom closed, I hadn't heard back from him and the order was still showing as cancelled.

I went ahead and called Customer Service that night and asked why the order was cancelled. They too couldn't tell me why - it wasn't item unavailability like the email said because the medium in black was available on their website. The Customer Service rep said that were was a very limited amount in black left and she went ahead and placed an order for me, honoring the 25% off. The bag was shipped yesterday and I received it today.

When I opened the box though, I went "hmm, the medium sure is bigger than I remember from three days ago."  Turns out they accidentally sent me the large even though I paid for the medium + 25% off. Oh well, I'm not complaining!


----------



## M1SSLA

Wow you are so lucky! I wish these things happen to me! 


SoFloGirl said:


> Loving my new large Dressy in black! Kind of an interesting story: I went to Nordstrom and I was just browsing, not planning on making a purchase. I saw the Dressy and I was admiring it as I have been admiring everyone else's here. An SA came by and told me that they were currently price matching Sak's F&F sale at 25% off. So I ended up ordering what was supposed to be the medium Dressy in black at the store to be shipped to my house because they ran out.
> 
> A little after I got back to my hotel, I got an email saying that my order had been cancelled.  I was pretty disappointed so I called the SA that helped me when I was at the store and he said that he didn't know why the order was cancelled and that it wasn't showing up as cancelled in his system. So he said he'd keep an eye on it. By the time that Nordstrom closed, I hadn't heard back from him and the order was still showing as cancelled.
> 
> I went ahead and called Customer Service that night and asked why the order was cancelled. They too couldn't tell me why - it wasn't item unavailability like the email said because the medium in black was available on their website. The Customer Service rep said that were was a very limited amount in black left and she went ahead and placed an order for me, honoring the 25% off. The bag was shipped yesterday and I received it today.
> 
> When I opened the box though, I went "hmm, the medium sure is bigger than I remember from three days ago."  Turns out they accidentally sent me the large even though I paid for the medium + 25% off. Oh well, I'm not complaining!


----------



## AuntJulie

SoFloGirl said:


> Loving my new large Dressy in black! Kind of an interesting story: I went to Nordstrom and I was just browsing, not planning on making a purchase. I saw the Dressy and I was admiring it as I have been admiring everyone else's here. An SA came by and told me that they were currently price matching Sak's F&F sale at 25% off. So I ended up ordering what was supposed to be the medium Dressy in black at the store to be shipped to my house because they ran out.
> 
> 
> 
> A little after I got back to my hotel, I got an email saying that my order had been cancelled.  I was pretty disappointed so I called the SA that helped me when I was at the store and he said that he didn't know why the order was cancelled and that it wasn't showing up as cancelled in his system. So he said he'd keep an eye on it. By the time that Nordstrom closed, I hadn't heard back from him and the order was still showing as cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> I went ahead and called Customer Service that night and asked why the order was cancelled. They too couldn't tell me why - it wasn't item unavailability like the email said because the medium in black was available on their website. The Customer Service rep said that were was a very limited amount in black left and she went ahead and placed an order for me, honoring the 25% off. The bag was shipped yesterday and I received it today.
> 
> 
> 
> When I opened the box though, I went "hmm, the medium sure is bigger than I remember from three days ago."  Turns out they accidentally sent me the large even though I paid for the medium + 25% off. Oh well, I'm not complaining!




Wow that's so pretty!  Awesome deal!


----------



## SoFloGirl

M1SSLA said:


> Wow you are so lucky! I wish these things happen to me!





AuntJulie said:


> Wow that's so pretty!  Awesome deal!



Thank you! 
I'm usually not particularly lucky so this was a surprise.


----------



## ShaNayNay

Live It Up said:


> With my Brooke Medium Tote, sitting in the hospital with my husband and his broken hip. Fortunately this bag holds everything I need to haul between home and the hospital.


 
I hope your hubby heals fast and well!
That bag is **soooo** beautiful.


----------



## jazzyj1021

My purchases from the Macys F&F sale. Can't wait to see everyone's purchases!


----------



## Euromutt86

Soooooooo happy! Had some real girl fun today! Finally got a Large Black and White Selma Satchel and a Summer Blue Hamilton Satchel! Summer Blue was calling my name!!


----------



## Cahlee

Long awaited, pearl gray and sapphire!


----------



## angelalyn

I wish I could!! Mine is in the shop for repair.I used it a grand total of three times and the snap broke. Not impressed.... I knew I should have never left Coach!


----------



## Cahlee

jazzyj1021 said:


> My purchases from the Macys F&F sale. Can't wait to see everyone's purchases!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599210
> View attachment 2599211




Congratulations! They're all so beautiful. Didn't you wake up with a smile today knowing what you could finally pick up and hold today?! I know I did


----------



## designer.deals

Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol 
	

		
			
		

		
	




14 selma
 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow ) 
2 grayson 
1 Cynthia
 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Congratulations! They're all so beautiful. Didn't you wake up with a smile today knowing what you could finally pick up and hold today?! I know I did




Thank you! And yes I did wake up a little happier today!


----------



## espressions

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )


I'm curious to see how you store all those purses!


----------



## designer.deals

espressions said:


> I'm curious to see how you store all those purses!




In my closet on shelves or on the bottom or next to my bed


----------



## Cahlee

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )




Impressive! One does not simply have enough purses! Do you get through them all?


----------



## jazzyj1021

designer.deals said:


> I need rehab lol


*sings* they tried to make me go to rehab but I said no no no!


----------



## ShaNayNay

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )


 
What a Great collection!!!


----------



## AirJewels

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )




Beautiful collection!  You basically have a purse for every day of the month.


----------



## SoFloGirl

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )



Amazing!


----------



## Euromutt86

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )




Always loved your bags! After today I won't be buying anything for a looooooong time. I'll never catch up. Haha!


----------



## Euromutt86

I'm having trouble storing everything! My under bed storage is full!


----------



## purdy_femme

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )




i looove your collection. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## designer.deals

Thank you all ladies!! Looking for deals has helped my addiction .. I never pay retail except the black and white selma


----------



## lucydee

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )



Beautiful collection!
Twins on the mandarin dressy!


----------



## MrsMuffin

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )




Wonderful collection !


----------



## keishapie1973

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )



Nice collection!!!


----------



## PFPurses

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )


 
Wow - what a nice collection.


----------



## vangiepuff

Just came in the mail today. Jet set medium tote in tiger print. Can't wait to use it


----------



## SoFloGirl

vangiepuff said:


> Just came in the mail today. Jet set medium tote in tiger print. Can't wait to use it


Very cute...and unique! I like it! Congrats.


----------



## vangiepuff

SoFloGirl said:


> Very cute...and unique! I like it! Congrats.



Thanks!!!


----------



## goodtime

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )


 
Awesome collection! I am drooling over these!
I have a question about the Sutton satchel. do you see some sort of wrinkling or kind of folds on the  leather? I mean does the leather seem not totally smooth ? I got mine in dark dune a week ago. returned one thinking it was damaged . I was told just because its real leather, so like any skin it cannot be perfect.. I will really appreciate some response


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )


WoW!!!!!  How do you pick which one to wear? You have  so many beautiful bags!!


----------



## ilysukixD

My MK Collection
Hamilton:Black, Selma L : Black, Sutton M: Navy, 
Selma M: Pink/Black, Mini Travel Satchel: Summer Blue ... 
Still missing Sutton M: Raspberry and Selma M Jewel: Powder Blue


----------



## jazzyj1021

ilysukixD said:


> My MK Collection




Great collection! Perfect mix!


----------



## ilysukixD

Can't wait to get my Sutton bag in Raspberry and Selma Jewel in Powder Blue 


jazzyj1021 said:


> Great collection! Perfect mix!


----------



## gatorgirl07

vangiepuff said:


> Just came in the mail today. Jet set medium tote in tiger print. Can't wait to use it



I got the wallet to match this bag.  I love it! &#9829;


----------



## ilysukixD

gatorgirl07 said:


> I got the wallet to match this bag.  I love it! &#9829;


The color in person doesn't actually looks the same.. I'm planning to return this wallet and wait till they come out with a raspberry color to match my sutton in raspberry


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> The color in person doesn't actually looks the same.. I'm planning to return this wallet and wait till they come out with a raspberry color to match my sutton in raspberry




I bought a raspberry wallet at MK store. Love the color


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> I bought a raspberry wallet at MK store. Love the color



Do you think MK will allow to do exchanges if I bought it from another store? Macys only have the color in fuchsia atm


----------



## VajstaGurly

jazzyj1021 said:


> Great collection! Perfect mix!



Love the pink color block Selma ...


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> Do you think MK will allow to do exchanges if I bought it from another store? Macys only have the color in fuchsia atm




Probably not. Just return that and buy the one you want


----------



## Anastasia881

Hello everyone)) here my pretty bag, love it...


----------



## designer.deals

DP PURSE FAN said:


> WoW!!!!!  How do you pick which one to wear? You have  so many beautiful bags!!




Randomly ..,there's are few that are still new


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Impressive! One does not simply have enough purses! Do you get through them all?




No not yet. I have a few with tags still


----------



## designer.deals

goodtime said:


> Awesome collection! I am drooling over these!
> I have a question about the Sutton satchel. do you see some sort of wrinkling or kind of folds on the  leather? I mean does the leather seem not totally smooth ? I got mine in dark dune a week ago. returned one thinking it was damaged . I was told just because its real leather, so like any skin it cannot be perfect.. I will really appreciate some response




Mine is perfect I made sure the leather wasn't wrinkled. I'm very picky when it comes to that


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

designer.deals said:


> Finally had time to take a family picture .. I need rehab lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2599337
> 
> 
> 14 selma
> 2 dressy (soon 3 with sapphire dressy arrives tomorrow )
> 2 grayson
> 1 Cynthia
> 7 Hamilton (soon to be 8 with raspberry )


 

Wow!  That's a lot of MK loveliness!  Congrats!!


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello Girls and Boys
This is my first MK handbag and I absolutely adore it !its made of saffiano leather and the colour is black with gold padlock . ,Iam petite size therefore I decided to go for a satchel and this size is perfect !Here are some pictures of my bag from unboxing


----------



## Euromutt86

My MK collection. The one in the middle is Navy. Just went to MK today and exchanged my other saffiano navy because of a defect.


----------



## Euromutt86

Anastasia881 said:


> Hello everyone)) here my pretty bag, love it...



It's so pretty! What color is it?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Anastasia881 said:


> Hello everyone)) here my pretty bag, love it...


Love the Selma Messenger! Is that in Dune or Luggage? Looks great w/ your outfit?


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the Selma Messenger! Is that in Dune or Luggage? Looks great w/ your outfit?


I meant to say...looks great w/ your outfit!


----------



## Anastasia881

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the Selma Messenger! Is that in Dune or Luggage? Looks great w/ your outfit?



Thank you))) it's in luggage.


----------



## Allure73




----------



## paula3boys

New color at MK store- vintage yellow. Fun pop of color


----------



## Patlynn42

Euromutt86 said:


> My MK collection. The one in the middle is Navy. Just went to MK today and exchanged my other saffiano navy because of a defect.




Look how cute the baby looks in the middle!


----------



## Anastasia881

Euromutt86 said:


> It's so pretty! What color is it?


Thanq ))) it's in luggage))))))


----------



## ShaNayNay

Euromutt86 said:


> My MK collection. The one in the middle is Navy. Just went to MK today and exchanged my other saffiano navy because of a defect.


 
Beautiful collection! I love that sapphire Hamilton


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello Girls and Boys
> This is my first MK handbag and I absolutely adore it !its made of saffiano leather and the colour is black with gold padlock . ,Iam petite size therefore I decided to go for a satchel and this size is perfect !Here are some pictures of my bag from unboxing
> View attachment 2601744
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601745
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601747



Congrats!!!! This is a classic beauty.....


----------



## Cahlee

Euromutt86 said:


> My MK collection. The one in the middle is Navy. Just went to MK today and exchanged my other saffiano navy because of a defect.




I love your collection! They're all so pretty!


----------



## AuntJulie

Euromutt86 said:


> My MK collection. The one in the middle is Navy. Just went to MK today and exchanged my other saffiano navy because of a defect.



Very pretty collection!  Is the zinnia saffiano or pebbled leather?


----------



## houstonm2198

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello Girls and Boys
> This is my first MK handbag and I absolutely adore it !its made of saffiano leather and the colour is black with gold padlock . ,Iam petite size therefore I decided to go for a satchel and this size is perfect !Here are some pictures of my bag from unboxing
> View attachment 2601744
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601745
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601746
> 
> 
> View attachment 2601747


Pretty!


----------



## Euromutt86

AuntJulie said:


> Very pretty collection!  Is the zinnia saffiano or pebbled leather?



The zinnia is Ostritch embossed leather. It was repaired by MK because it cracks easily. Going to take it back and they're suppose to give me a Fuschia Saffiano. Not sure if I want that.


----------



## Euromutt86

Cahlee said:


> I love your collection! They're all so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## gatorgirl07

Just got this baby today at the belks charity sale. I paid $84 out the door


----------



## ilysukixD

Updates on my NEW MK Collection, so HAPPY I finally got the Jewel Selma, my all time favorite!!!


----------



## Cahlee

ilysukixD said:


> Updates on my NEW MK Collection, so HAPPY I finally got the Jewel Selma, my all time favorite!!!




Beautiful collection! Totally loving the jewel selma, the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Cahlee

Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family


----------



## VajstaGurly

Cahlee said:


> Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family



OMG I love your collection ...


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family




*Drools* Beautiful family Cahlee! 
I regret returning my Large Selma messenger now after seeing yours. :,(


----------



## ilysukixD

Cahlee said:


> Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family



:coolpics:
Wow you must love the hamilton!!! Love your collection!!


----------



## designer.deals

Cahlee said:


> Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family




I'm loving the summer blue Hamilton &#128525;


----------



## Chrissie82

Cahlee said:


> Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family



Wow I love them all!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Cahlee said:


> Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family




Wow! What a collection! Gorgeous!


----------



## Euromutt86

Cahlee said:


> Beautiful collection! Totally loving the jewel selma, the color is gorgeous!




I love the summer blue and color block! So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family




Beautiful collection!  Wow!  I thought I had a lot of Hamiltons - I don't feel so bad now, lol.  Yours are beautiful!


----------



## AuntJulie

Cahlee said:


> Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family



Love it!  Now you need to add some red or pink!


----------



## VajstaGurly

My New Little Babies ... The Mini Hamiltons


----------



## Sarah03

I just got the Brooke in summer blue!  I was browsing Macy's & when I saw this bag it was instant love. It's my perfect blue shade, and it just happens to be the color of blue that was used in my beach wedding 
View attachment 2604147


----------



## Cahlee

VajstaGurly said:


> OMG I love your collection ...




Thank you!



jazzyj1021 said:


> *Drools* Beautiful family Cahlee!
> I regret returning my Large Selma messenger now after seeing yours. :,(




Thank you so much!
You should get one! With f&f sale they're such a good price! I've been trying to get my hands on a black one, but they always sell out before I can't get one! 



ilysukixD said:


> :coolpics:
> 
> Wow you must love the hamilton!!! Love your collection!!




Yes, I never cared about handbags until I saw the hamilton for the first time. 
Thank you! 



designer.deals said:


> I'm loving the summer blue Hamilton &#128525;




Thank you! I really adore her. When I unwrapped her, I was pleasantly surprised and loved her much more than I thought I would!



Chrissie82 said:


> Wow I love them all!!




Thank you! 



Euromutt86 said:


> Wow! What a collection! Gorgeous!




Thank you so much, I finally found a hobby. 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful collection!  Wow!  I thought I had a lot of Hamiltons - I don't feel so bad now, lol.  Yours are beautiful!




Thank you! 
Haha, well, I'm glad I could make you feel less guilty. Maybe now room for one more will pop up for you!



AuntJulie said:


> Love it!  Now you need to add some red or pink!




Yes! I'm hoping to get a red NS soon, the more I think of it the more I get excited!


All in all, thank you so much for the compliments on my collection. They're all my babies. 
MK needs to stop making so many beauties!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Cahlee said:


> Thank you so much!
> You should get one! With f&f sale they're such a good price! I've been trying to get my hands on a black one, but they always sell out before I can't get one!



I saw a black one at Macys online! I had the luggage color but it has some sort of line/dent and that's aaaaalll I could see every time I looked at the bag!


----------



## PFPurses

Cahlee said:


> Finding it really hard to sleep tonight, so I thought I'd post an updated picture of my MK family


 
WOW - I love your collection.


----------



## unique_golden_r

ilysukixD said:


> Updates on my NEW MK Collection, so HAPPY I finally got the Jewel Selma, my all time favorite!!!



Aaaaaaw 
So in love with all ur bags!! 
And i really really like the jewel Selma in grey!! So my fav!!!


----------



## Live It Up

My new Selma Grommet in luggage.  I LOVE this bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> My new Selma Grommet in luggage.  I LOVE this bag!



Wow, so pretty.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Sarenkaldn

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!


Thank You !


----------



## Sarenkaldn

ilysukixD said:


> Updates on my NEW MK Collection, so HAPPY I finally got the Jewel Selma, my all time favorite!!!


I like the  pink & black selma. Perfect for spring-summer time !Its gorgeous !


----------



## Cahlee

PFPurses said:


> WOW - I love your collection.




Thank you!


----------



## AirJewels

I just brought these two lovelies home from the MK boutique
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 tonight.  Basically the same color scheme but I couldn't pick just one.  I bought the color block a while back and sold it and regretted it so I repurchased.  The snake print I've been lusting after since it came out and it finally went on sale.


----------



## ubo22

AirJewels said:


> I just brought these two lovelies home from the MK boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight.  Basically the same color scheme but I couldn't pick just one.  I bought the color block a while back and sold it and regretted it so I repurchased.  The snake print I've been lusting after since it came out and it finally went on sale.


I really like how both of these look.  I almost bought the white/black colorblock a couple months ago.  It's gorgeous in real life.  The snake print is unique.  I usually go for crocodile print over snake print, but like how this one looks in your photo.  Is it an off-white snake print?


----------



## VajstaGurly

AirJewels said:


> I just brought these two lovelies home from the MK boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight.  Basically the same color scheme but I couldn't pick just one.  I bought the color block a while back and sold it and regretted it so I repurchased.  The snake print I've been lusting after since it came out and it finally went on sale.



Their both gorgeous ... congrats ...


----------



## AirJewels

ubo22 said:


> I really like how both of these look.  I almost bought the white/black colorblock a couple months ago.  It's gorgeous in real life.  The snake print is unique.  I usually go for crocodile print over snake print, but like how this one looks in your photo.  Is it an off-white snake print?




Yeah it's off white.


----------



## AirJewels

VajstaGurly said:


> Their both gorgeous ... congrats ...




Thanks!


----------



## AuntJulie

AirJewels said:


> I just brought these two lovelies home from the MK boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight.  Basically the same color scheme but I couldn't pick just one.  I bought the color block a while back and sold it and regretted it so I repurchased.  The snake print I've been lusting after since it came out and it finally went on sale.



So pretty!  I'm too scared to sell any because I'm worried I will regret it too. Lol


----------



## Live It Up

tauketula said:


> Wow, so pretty.  Congrats!!!


Thanks


----------



## keishapie1973

Just got this beauty in the mail. I can't believe Macy's shipped it in a bag. I stuffed it to see if it would lose some of the dents......


----------



## Euromutt86

tauketula said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail. I can't believe Macy's shipped it in a bag. I stuffed it to see if it would lose some of the dents......
> View attachment 2606169



I love it! I love it! I love it!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Elendil

tauketula said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail. I can't believe Macy's shipped it in a bag. I stuffed it to see if it would lose some of the dents......
> View attachment 2606169




I hope the dents dissappear, it is a lovely bag!


----------



## Live It Up

It's like Christmas in May! UPS just brought these goodies. Even my cat was excited. I got the large Selma in Sapphire; the Summer Blue and White Selma; the medium Brooke totes in Black and Luggage; and the large Harper totes in Sapphire and Luggage. Yay!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Live It Up said:


> It's like Christmas in May! UPS just brought these goodies. Even my cat was excited. I got the large Selma in Sapphire; the Summer Blue and White Selma; the medium Brooke totes in Black and Luggage; and the large Harper totes in Sapphire and Luggage. Yay!



It's does look like Christmas ... lol love your all your bags ...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> It's like Christmas in May! UPS just brought these goodies. Even my cat was excited. I got the large Selma in Sapphire; the Summer Blue and White Selma; the medium Brooke totes in Black and Luggage; and the large Harper totes in Sapphire and Luggage. Yay!


OMG! I love it!!!! How much fun!!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Live It Up said:


> It's like Christmas in May! UPS just brought these goodies. Even my cat was excited. I got the large Selma in Sapphire; the Summer Blue and White Selma; the medium Brooke totes in Black and Luggage; and the large Harper totes in Sapphire and Luggage. Yay!


Holy buckets! What a haul! You got a bag for everyday of the week! haha  Congrats!


----------



## Live It Up

Can you tell that I have a fondness for tote bags? I just love the medium Brooke and the large Harpers! 

All these beautiful MK bags, but I'm carrying my Coach Poppy Elevated Floral Tote today. Tomorrow though....


----------



## Live It Up

AirJewels said:


> I just brought these two lovelies home from the MK boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight.  Basically the same color scheme but I couldn't pick just one.  I bought the color block a while back and sold it and regretted it so I repurchased.  The snake print I've been lusting after since it came out and it finally went on sale.


Gorgeous bags. Enjoy!


----------



## Live It Up

tauketula said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail. I can't believe Macy's shipped it in a bag. I stuffed it to see if it would lose some of the dents......
> View attachment 2606169


Macy's shipped one of my Selma in a bag, too. Fortunately it is canvas and not leather. It came through fine. Still, you'd think they would carefully box any handbag a customer is dropping that kind of money on. Sheesh!


----------



## Cahlee

Live It Up said:


> It's like Christmas in May! UPS just brought these goodies. Even my cat was excited. I got the large Selma in Sapphire; the Summer Blue and White Selma; the medium Brooke totes in Black and Luggage; and the large Harper totes in Sapphire and Luggage. Yay!




I would've felt such anticipation waiting for everything to arrive!! Congratulations, enjoy your new bags!


----------



## CoachGirl12

My Large Black/White Dressy Tote!


----------



## Cahlee

CoachGirl12 said:


> My Large Black/White Dressy Tote!




Congratulations! I loveee that bag!


----------



## AirJewels

CoachGirl12 said:


> My Large Black/White Dressy Tote!




I absolutely love this bag.  Maybe even more than the black and white Selma I just bought.  Black and white handbags are so in right now and this might be the best of them all.  Enjoy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CoachGirl12 said:


> My Large Black/White Dressy Tote!


Love this bag! I love black & white handbags!


----------



## paula3boys

CoachGirl12 said:


> My Large Black/White Dressy Tote!




Gorgeous


----------



## CoachGirl12

Cahlee said:


> Congratulations! I loveee that bag!


Thank you!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

AirJewels said:


> I absolutely love this bag.  Maybe even more than the black and white Selma I just bought.  Black and white handbags are so in right now and this might be the best of them all.  Enjoy!


Thank you! I think the Selma is a gorgeous bag in black/white as well, but I wanted to switch it up and try out this dressy tote style! And I agree, black/white bags are gorg!


----------



## CoachGirl12

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this bag! I love black & white handbags!


I agree! I love them too!


----------



## nolegirl01

Hey Ladies! So my Selma in Summer Blue finally arrived and I'm so excited! 
So I decided to put all my 3 girls together for a nice family photo...


----------



## ShaNayNay

Ok, so if one is good then 5 must be better?? I know this bag is simple but I am so in love. The size is perfect for me and I love how light weight and easy to carry it will be during the upcoming hot summer days. I told hubby I wouldn't be buying anymore (and I really meant it when I said it) so I'm not sure how all of these got here  :shame:
The monogrammed arrived today....




I did some very slight modifications. I didn't like how the chain and handle didn't stay put when not being used so I added small split rings on each side of the chain to keep it from sliding too much



These are older style bags but Nordstrom threw in the new style dust bag for one of them


----------



## ilysukixD

CoachGirl12 said:


> My Large Black/White Dressy Tote!



It's beautiful !!!


----------



## Elendil

live it up said:


> it's like christmas in may! Ups just brought these goodies. Even my cat was excited. I got the large selma in sapphire; the summer blue and white selma; the medium brooke totes in black and luggage; and the large harper totes in sapphire and luggage. Yay!





wow!


----------



## Euromutt86

CoachGirl12 said:


> My Large Black/White Dressy Tote!



Gorgeous! I went into MK and saw the purse. Love it! I thought it was called Dressy and the MK manager said it's called the Sutton. HAHA. So confused.


----------



## nelz

Got my large hamilton today from the macys sale. Not sure if im keeping it. I may get the e/w. Shes a beauty, though.


----------



## Euromutt86

nelz said:


> Got my large hamilton today from the macys sale. Not sure if im keeping it. I may get the e/w. Shes a beauty, though.




I got this in the E/W and should've gotten the N/S. Haha!


----------



## Cahlee

nelz said:


> Got my large hamilton today from the macys sale. Not sure if im keeping it. I may get the e/w. Shes a beauty, though.




Twinning! Love it!


----------



## CoachGirl12

ilysukixD said:


> It's beautiful !!!


Thank you!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Spur the moment purchase! Small Jet Set Satchel in Vanilla


----------



## jess39

ShaNayNay said:


> Ok, so if one is good then 5 must be better?? I know this bag is simple but I am so in love. The size is perfect for me and I love how light weight and easy to carry it will be during the upcoming hot summer days. I told hubby I wouldn't be buying anymore (and I really meant it when I said it) so I'm not sure how all of these got here  :shame:
> The monogrammed arrived today....
> View attachment 2607670
> View attachment 2607671
> 
> 
> I did some very slight modifications. I didn't like how the chain and handle didn't stay put when not being used so I added small split rings on each side of the chain to keep it from sliding too much
> View attachment 2607672
> 
> 
> These are older style bags but Nordstrom threw in the new style dust bag for one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607673


What style is this purse?


----------



## fergielicious

Raspberry/white/black colorblock selma with black/white polka dot wallet. My new babies!


----------



## nhung832

My two dressy tote. Pearl grey and sapphire! ! &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


----------



## Live It Up

fergielicious said:


> Raspberry/white/black colorblock selma with black/white polka dot wallet. My new babies!


Wow! An eye-popping combination. Love the colors.


----------



## Live It Up

nhung832 said:


> My two dressy tote. Pearl grey and sapphire! ! &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


Those are just beautiful. It's got me thinking I may have to start shopping for one of my own. Enjoy!


----------



## Live It Up

I bought this Hamilton on clearance at the MK boutique about a month ago. I'm using it for the first time. I love the soft leather and the silver hardware.


----------



## ShaNayNay

jess39 said:


> What style is this purse?


 
Jet Set chain medium shoulder bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

VajstaGurly said:


> My New Little Babies ... The Mini Hamiltons


Those are so cute!  Congrats!



Sarah03 said:


> I just got the Brooke in summer blue! I was browsing Macy's & when I saw this bag it was instant love. It's my perfect blue shade, and it just happens to be the color of blue that was used in my beach wedding
> View attachment 2604147


Beautiful!  This is my favorite color - love it! Congrats!



Live It Up said:


> My new Selma Grommet in luggage. I LOVE this bag!


Gorgeous!  There is just something so elegant and beautiful about Selma in Lugage.  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AirJewels said:


> I just brought these two lovelies home from the MK boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2605717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonight. Basically the same color scheme but I couldn't pick just one. I bought the color block a while back and sold it and regretted it so I repurchased. The snake print I've been lusting after since it came out and it finally went on sale.


 Beautiful!  Congrats!



tauketula said:


> Just got this beauty in the mail. I can't believe Macy's shipped it in a bag. I stuffed it to see if it would lose some of the dents......
> View attachment 2606169


 Beautiful color and beautiful bag!  Congrats! I hope the stuffing helps the dents disappear. 



Live It Up said:


> It's like Christmas in May! UPS just brought these goodies. Even my cat was excited. I got the large Selma in Sapphire; the Summer Blue and White Selma; the medium Brooke totes in Black and Luggage; and the large Harper totes in Sapphire and Luggage. Yay!


 Wow!  I'd have been excited, too!  Congrats on all of your new beauties!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Can you tell that I have a fondness for tote bags? I just love the medium Brooke and the large Harpers!
> 
> All these beautiful MK bags, but I'm carrying my Coach Poppy Elevated Floral Tote today. Tomorrow though....


Beautiful!!



CoachGirl12 said:


> My Large Black/White Dressy Tote!


Congrats!  Classy and elegant.



nolegirl01 said:


> Hey Ladies! So my Selma in Summer Blue finally arrived and I'm so excited!
> So I decided to put all my 3 girls together for a nice family photo...


What a beautiful Selma family picure!  Love them all!  Congrats!



ShaNayNay said:


> Ok, so if one is good then 5 must be better?? I know this bag is simple but I am so in love. The size is perfect for me and I love how light weight and easy to carry it will be during the upcoming hot summer days. I told hubby I wouldn't be buying anymore (and I really meant it when I said it) so I'm not sure how all of these got here :shame:
> The monogrammed arrived today....
> View attachment 2607670
> View attachment 2607671
> 
> 
> I did some very slight modifications. I didn't like how the chain and handle didn't stay put when not being used so I added small split rings on each side of the chain to keep it from sliding too much
> View attachment 2607672
> 
> 
> These are older style bags but Nordstrom threw in the new style dust bag for one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607673


 Beautiful collection!  Love the rainbow of colors.  Very clever on your modification.


----------



## BeachBagGal

fergielicious said:


> Raspberry/white/black colorblock selma with black/white polka dot wallet. My new babies!


Love! How are you loving the polka dot wallet? I just ordered the polka dot wristlet at zappos on sale. Looks so cute in the pic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

nhung832 said:


> My two dressy tote. Pearl grey and sapphire! ! &#128158;&#128158;&#128158;&#128158;


Love those colors! Pearl grey is one of my favs.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> I bought this Hamilton on clearance at the MK boutique about a month ago. I'm using it for the first time. I love the soft leather and the silver hardware.


Love the black w/ silver hw! Nice!


----------



## fergielicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Love! How are you loving the polka dot wallet? I just ordered the polka dot wristlet at zappos on sale. Looks so cute in the pic!



I love my polka dot wallet! Goes with all my bags....thinking bout getting the white polka dot too but i'm afraid it will get dirty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

fergielicious said:


> I love my polka dot wallet! Goes with all my bags....thinking bout getting the white polka dot too but i'm afraid it will get dirty.


I love polka dots & I love black/white combo so it was a win win for me!! I do prefer the black w/ the white polka dots. It should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Euromutt86

Say hello to Raspberry! I couldn't resist!


----------



## VajstaGurly

Euromutt86 said:


> Say hello to Raspberry! I couldn't resist!


I love it ... Hello beautiful ...


----------



## designer.deals

Euromutt86 said:


> Say hello to Raspberry! I couldn't resist!




U went to get her after all &#128525;


----------



## keishapie1973

Euromutt86 said:


> Say hello to Raspberry! I couldn't resist!




You're on a roll!!! Love it!!!!


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> Say hello to Raspberry! I couldn't resist!




Love &#128525;&#128525; is she from macys ?


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> Love &#128525;&#128525; is she from macys ?



No, I got her from Dillard's.


----------



## Euromutt86

designer.deals said:


> U went to get her after all &#128525;



I did!!! I couldn't help it! This forum is bad for me. I was going to get the N/S, but I've noticed I've been using smaller bags.


----------



## Euromutt86

tauketula said:


> You're on a roll!!! Love it!!!!



Very bad roll!! My Zinnia is being repaired by MK AGAIN. It'll take five more weeks! I NEEDED a bright pink bag to fill in the void. HAHA!


----------



## mich206

Here's my first Selma messenger


----------



## Euromutt86

mich206 said:


> Here's my first Selma messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610207



I love it! I'm looking to get more Selma Messengers. They're perfect!


----------



## designer.deals

Euromutt86 said:


> I did!!! I couldn't help it! This forum is bad for me. I was going to get the N/S, but I've noticed I've been using smaller bags.




I got mine on Wednesday the ns and I love it


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> Say hello to Raspberry! I couldn't resist!


Love that color! So saturated!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mich206 said:


> Here's my first Selma messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610207


Love! Love! Is that summer blue???


----------



## chocochip

My Jet Set, first MK of mine.


----------



## VajstaGurly

chocochip said:


> My Jet Set, first MK of mine.



It's beautiful ... congrats on your first MK...


----------



## Euromutt86

designer.deals said:


> I got mine on Wednesday the ns and I love it



I saw! It's Gorgeous! So happy to call it mine!


----------



## designer.deals

Euromutt86 said:


> I saw! It's Gorgeous! So happy to call it mine!




I'm assuming the small one is gorgeous


----------



## Euromutt86

designer.deals said:


> I'm assuming the small one is gorgeous



I was so tempted to spend the extra cash to get the N/S!! You're a lucky gal! You got it for a steal!


----------



## nhung832

Got my sapphire Hamilton! &#128159;&#128159;&#128159;&#128159;


----------



## designer.deals

Euromutt86 said:


> I was so tempted to spend the extra cash to get the N/S!! You're a lucky gal! You got it for a steal!




I still can't believe I got it for that price


----------



## sissalovebags

I've just received this lovely light blue Michael Kors bag! I'm totally in love with this bag! 




Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## leaevelyn

I've just received mt MK grommet in blossom pink color, medium size. Very pretty &#128537;


----------



## AuntJulie

chocochip said:


> My Jet Set, first MK of mine.



I LOVE this bag!  Is it an outlet bag?  Do you mind if I ask the price?  Does the outlet have sapphire now?  Is it saffiano?

I've got to make a trip to the outlet!


----------



## AuntJulie

designer.deals said:


> I still can't believe I got it for that price



I can. Lol. You're the queen of deals. Lol


----------



## Euromutt86

leaevelyn said:


> I've just received mt MK grommet in blossom pink color, medium size. Very pretty &#128537;



WOW! I love it! Gorgeous!


----------



## Euromutt86

nhung832 said:


> Got my sapphire Hamilton! &#128159;&#128159;&#128159;&#128159;



YAY! So happy for you!


----------



## chocochip

AuntJulie said:


> I LOVE this bag!  Is it an outlet bag?  Do you mind if I ask the price?  Does the outlet have sapphire now?  Is it saffiano?
> 
> I've got to make a trip to the outlet!



Yep it is. I got it from an MK outlet in Atlantic City for 160$ and yes it is saffiano.


----------



## AuntJulie

chocochip said:


> Yep it is. I got it from an MK outlet in Atlantic City for 160$ and yes it is saffiano.



Awesome!  That's a great price!  I'm going to go tomorrow!  Congrats!


----------



## Euromutt86

AuntJulie said:


> Awesome!  That's a great price!  I'm going to go tomorrow!  Congrats!



HAHA! I'm going too now!


----------



## BeachBagGal

leaevelyn said:


> I've just received mt MK grommet in blossom pink color, medium size. Very pretty &#128537;


 

What a pretty color! I love it with the grommets.


----------



## acm1134

Got my two newest beauties today (:


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2611379
> 
> Got my two newest beauties today (:



WOW!!! Love!


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> WOW!!! Love!




Thank you! I've never been a fan of the signature print but this Hamilton spoke to me every time I would walk past her in the department stores lol. I got the e/w so it wasn't as "loud" as the n/s


----------



## leaevelyn

Yes yes yes I really love it too... this is how it looks in my hand &#128537;&#128525;




BeachBagGal said:


> What a pretty color! I love it with the grommets.


----------



## runningllqq

leaevelyn said:


> Yes yes yes I really love it too... this is how it looks in my hand &#128537;&#128525;



Wow it looks great on you! ^_^ Love the outfit!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Euromutt86 said:


> Say hello to Raspberry! I couldn't resist!


 
What a gorgeous color.  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

mich206 said:


> Here's my first Selma messenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610207


Pretty color!



chocochip said:


> My Jet Set, first MK of mine.


Love this color!



nhung832 said:


> Got my sapphire Hamilton! &#55357;&#56479;&#55357;&#56479;&#55357;&#56479;&#55357;&#56479;


 I have the EW Sapphire - such a great color. Congrats on yours!



sissalovebags said:


> I've just received this lovely light blue Michael Kors bag! I'm totally in love with this bag!
> View attachment 2610755
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


Very pretty color!



leaevelyn said:


> I've just received mt MK grommet in blossom pink color, medium size. Very pretty &#55357;&#56857;


 So pretty!  Such a soft, feminine color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2611379
> 
> Got my two newest beauties today (:


 Both are beautiful! Congrats!



leaevelyn said:


> Yes yes yes I really love it too... this is how it looks in my hand &#55357;&#56857;&#55357;&#56845;


Looks great on you - love the whole outfit!


----------



## fergielicious

leaevelyn said:


> I've just received mt MK grommet in blossom pink color, medium size. Very pretty &#128537;




Omg i love this color! Where did you get this? I don't see it on bloomingdale's site...


----------



## leaevelyn

Hi dear, unfortunately I'm not living in the U.S, but I know some re-seller who are selling MK handbags from the US. The seller also gave me Bloomingdales receipt but I don't have any information on the exact location / which states. The seller told me that this is a very rare color and already sold out everywhere, I bought this bag in higher price than the regular price of medium grommet selma. But I'm willing to pay since I really love the color and this color is not available in ny country &#128532;&#128532; 




fergielicious said:


> Omg i love this color! Where did you get this? I don't see it on bloomingdale's site...


----------



## fergielicious

leaevelyn said:


> Hi dear, unfortunately I'm not living in the U.S, but I know some re-seller who are selling MK handbags from the US. The seller also gave me Bloomingdales receipt but I don't have any information on the exact location / which states. The seller told me that this is a very rare color and already sold out everywhere, I bought this bag in higher price than the regular price of medium grommet selma. But I'm willing to pay since I really love the color and this color is not available in ny country &#128532;&#128532;




Aww darn! Its beautiful....well worth the price! Congrats!


----------



## ilysukixD

Euromutt86 said:


> Very bad roll!! My Zinnia is being repaired by MK AGAIN. It'll take five more weeks! I NEEDED a bright pink bag to fill in the void. HAHA!



I love your new pink bag!!!! By the way, I want to know if MK charged you to get it repair?


----------



## espressions

fergielicious said:


> Omg i love this color! Where did you get this? I don't see it on bloomingdale's site...


I've seen it pop on and off the bloomingdale's website the past 2 months under the sale section but haven't seen it lately anymore


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> Thank you! I've never been a fan of the signature print but this Hamilton spoke to me every time I would walk past her in the department stores lol. I got the e/w so it wasn't as "loud" as the n/s



I love that handbag too!  I really like the grommets on the bag where the band of leather is looped through the bag.


----------



## acm1134

AuntJulie said:


> I love that handbag too!  I really like the grommets on the bag where the band of leather is looped through the bag.




I think all the brown tones with the gold hardware is just so pretty !


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> I think all the brown tones with the gold hardware is just so pretty !



I think so too!  I love that color brown leather with the gold hardware and the signature brown handbag. 

I love your sapphire Hamilton too!  I just got the east west sapphire Hamilton. I have to treat the bag before I can take her out and I can't wait!  Hopefully it won't be too small.


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

My handbag collection! MK signature tote, Grayson Satchel small, Hamilton Tote, Mini Hamilton Messenger, and Selma Messenger!


----------



## emma christina

&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## AuntJulie

ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 2616385
> 
> My handbag collection! MK signature tote, Grayson Satchel small, Hamilton Tote, Mini Hamilton Messenger, and Selma Messenger!



I really love the purple one in the back!  Which brand/model is that one?


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> I really love the purple one in the back!  Which brand/model is that one?


I'm pretty sure it's an LV Neverfull in Epi Leather.  I don't know what color that is, though.


----------



## ilysukixD

I adore you NF bag, I would have got it in lilac but I already have the NF in azur and ebene.... Be careful of creasing because my epi speedy have so creases and they will never goes away... Anyway I love all your bags 


ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 2616385
> 
> My handbag collection! MK signature tote, Grayson Satchel small, Hamilton Tote, Mini Hamilton Messenger, and Selma Messenger!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

AuntJulie said:


> I really love the purple one in the back!  Which brand/model is that one?




Yes it's an Epi Neverfull in lilas. Thank you!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

ilysukixD said:


> I adore you NF bag, I would have got it in lilac but I already have the NF in azur and ebene.... Be careful of creasing because my epi speedy have so creases and they will never goes away... Anyway I love all your bags




I really like the cinched style on the NF but I won't and also it's more structured it's kind of hard to. But thanks for the tip! I love NFs in Azur, so pretty!


----------



## eiresh12

My Selma Grommet in Navy!


----------



## eiresh12

Ooops, here she is!


----------



## Euromutt86

I got it! Phew! Took me three trips to different Macy's, but it's mine! I was going to buy it online and wham! It was sold out! I use the Selma mini messenger all the time! So happy!


----------



## acm1134

euromutt86 said:


> i got it! Phew! Took me three trips to different macy's, but it's mine! I was going to buy it online and wham! It was sold out! I use the selma mini messenger all the time! So happy!




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> I got it! Phew! Took me three trips to different Macy's, but it's mine! I was going to buy it online and wham! It was sold out! I use the Selma mini messenger all the time! So happy!


Oooo I love that mini in Palm!!! I'm so glad you got it since I saw that it just sold out online. I love that color - I would have gotten the mini too if I hadn't just bought a different style in this color. Now let's a mod shot!


----------



## MoreCoachPleez

Hello ladies! I'm hoping to find out something, anything about this bag  My MIL was cleaning out her closet & I grabbed this beauty but know very little about it. I THINK it is called the Woodside satchel. Any further info would be greatly appreciated (collection, year &/or season it was released, etc). TIA!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

My mini ham!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 2616385
> 
> My handbag collection! MK signature tote, Grayson Satchel small, Hamilton Tote, Mini Hamilton Messenger, and Selma Messenger!


Great bag collection you have I see some of my favorites.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

leaevelyn said:


> Yes yes yes I really love it too... this is how it looks in my hand &#128537;&#128525;


I love this blush pink color so pretty.  Looks great on you..


----------



## LittleLucy

Euromutt86 said:


> I got it! Phew! Took me three trips to different Macy's, but it's mine! I was going to buy it online and wham! It was sold out! I use the Selma mini messenger all the time! So happy!



Love the palm and the raspberry  I need something in both these colors!


----------



## Euromutt86

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo I love that mini in Palm!!! I'm so glad you got it since I saw that it just sold out online. I love that color - I would have gotten the mini too if I hadn't just bought a different style in this color. Now let's a mod shot!




So glad too! Which Palm one did you get? My "mod shot" haha. It's pouring outside, Wellies make it work though!


----------



## fergielicious

Love my new Medium Selma Grommet in Blossom! The agonizing hunt for her was so worth it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> So glad too! Which Palm one did you get? My "mod shot" haha. It's pouring outside, Wellies make it work though!


Too cute! Love it with the outfit!  I got in the Gilmore crossbody, which I do love. I wore my mini pearl grey out for sushi lunch today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

fergielicious said:


> Love my new Medium Selma Grommet in Blossom! The agonizing hunt for her was so worth it!


Such a pretty color! Looks great on you.


----------



## Lisab1979

Hi girlies, I'm new to this forum. Just wanted to show everyone my new handbag and purse that I brought from Harrods with 10% off! This is my first MK bag purchase. Had been lusting after this bag for months and read so many amazing reviews that I couldn't resist it any longer!


----------



## Christa72720

Lisab1979 said:


> Hi girlies, I'm new to this forum. Just wanted to show everyone my new handbag and purse that I brought from Harrods with 10% off! This is my first MK bag purchase. Had been lusting after this bag for months and read so many amazing reviews that I couldn't resist it any longer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2619605



Love it! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Lisab1979

Christa72720 said:


> Love it! Congrats and enjoy!




Thanks, this bag will be coming everywhere with me!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Love my new Medium Selma Grommet in Blossom! The agonizing hunt for her was so worth it!




U did buy?


----------



## Twoboyz

ng4u2 said:


> Love this bag, I saw it at Macy's It was "one day sale" and I didn't bought it, when I went home I felt really bad, so I came next day and I found it ,but with different price, all the workers saw me the day before and how I liked the bag, so the talked to the manager and she agreed to let me purchased it with the "one day sale" price!!!!!



OMG, gorgeous!  Can you please tell me what the name and color of that bag is? I just love it.  Thank you


----------



## Pillow8

My 4-yr old Calf leather MK Hamilton in luggage color, SHW 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Twoboyz

ShaNayNay said:


> I've been noticing MK alot lately...Here's my new babies!
> The first one is from the MK outlet. Its the Weston in Vanilla....I've been wanting a yummy vanilla purse for a loooonnngggg time and FINALLY got it!!  She's been moisturized and rain guarded and is now waiting the 24 hours to dry.
> The second is the new Serena. I ADORE her!! I got her yesturday at Macy's with the 25% VIP presale happening in my area!
> Sorry my pics are so large...I'm learning as I go


Beautiful!  I saw the Serena for the first time yesterday at Macy's and fell in love with it.  I think I might have to go back today and get it.  It will be my first MK bag.  I love the white leather too.  Very beautiful. Love the big tassel.


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> U did buy?




Yes i did! Thanks again for your advice!


----------



## Patlynn42

Pillow8 said:


> My 4-yr old Calf leather MK Hamilton in luggage color, SHW
> 
> View attachment 2619701
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Looks new!


----------



## iluvmc24

Can someone describe me what saffiano leather feels like? I really like the selma and the top zip tote but due to the leather, that I don't know what it is like, I am not convinced. Help please?!


----------



## Pillow8

Patlynn42 said:


> Looks new!




Thanks! I don't use it often as it is prone to water stain. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ilovekitty

ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 2616385
> 
> My handbag collection! MK signature tote, Grayson Satchel small, Hamilton Tote, Mini Hamilton Messenger, and Selma Messenger!


the mini Hamilton is super cute!! I love how you mix and match your brands!


----------



## ilovekitty

leaevelyn said:


> Yes yes yes I really love it too... this is how it looks in my hand &#128537;&#128525;


wow this is gorgeous! is it pale pink?


----------



## ilovekitty

Euromutt86 said:


> Say hello to Raspberry! I couldn't resist!


amazing color! great pick!


----------



## ilovekitty

ShaNayNay said:


> Ok, so if one is good then 5 must be better?? I know this bag is simple but I am so in love. The size is perfect for me and I love how light weight and easy to carry it will be during the upcoming hot summer days. I told hubby I wouldn't be buying anymore (and I really meant it when I said it) so I'm not sure how all of these got here  :shame:
> The monogrammed arrived today....
> View attachment 2607670
> View attachment 2607671
> 
> 
> I did some very slight modifications. I didn't like how the chain and handle didn't stay put when not being used so I added small split rings on each side of the chain to keep it from sliding too much
> View attachment 2607672
> 
> 
> These are older style bags but Nordstrom threw in the new style dust bag for one of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607673


wow!! addict haha great collection!!


----------



## ilovekitty

tnsweetness said:


> Some updated fam pics of my Selma's and Hamiltons...
> 
> View attachment 2571991
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571992
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571993
> 
> 
> View attachment 2571996
> 
> 
> Edited to add...that is a Fuschia Jet Set Travel Tote on the third row next to Sapphire Selma!


omg this is crazy!! So colorful!!  love it


----------



## Monori

My crossbody Bag... Don't know the name though


----------



## Elendil

Do you use collonil or similar on your saffiano leather bags?


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Yes i did! Thanks again for your advice!




Congrats. I need some advice I'm torn between black dressy, raspberry/white/black colorblock selma or Hamilton and luggage/white/black colorblock selma or Hamilton


----------



## fergielicious

designer.deals said:


> Congrats. I need some advice I'm torn between black dressy, raspberry/white/black colorblock selma or Hamilton and luggage/white/black colorblock selma or Hamilton



Hmm i just returned the raspberry/white/black colorblock selma cuz as cute as it was, i had a terrible time matching clothes. Found myself wearing black and gray all week!

The black dressy seems so plain for you! Lol just comparing to other bags in your collection. However, we all need a "classic" handbag in our collection too...

Why not a colorblock dressy? Saw them at Dillards and honestly i thought they looked better than the colorblock selmas....just a thought!

I think the black/white center stripe looked both cute and classy!


----------



## designer.deals

fergielicious said:


> Hmm i just returned the raspberry/white/black colorblock selma cuz as cute as it was, i had a terrible time matching clothes. Found myself wearing black and gray all week!
> 
> The black dressy seems so plain for you! Lol just comparing to other bags in your collection. However, we all need a "classic" handbag in our collection too...
> 
> Why not a colorblock dressy? Saw them at Dillards and honestly i thought they looked better than the colorblock selmas....just a thought!
> 
> I think the black/white center stripe looked both cute and classy!




I already have a black and white selma and I love it because it's gold hardware. While the dressy has silver . And I would've totally loved the selma color block if it was only 2 colors and not 3. I'm leaning towards the black dressy since I don't have a plain black bag since my black selma has studs and black Hamilton is the specchio one and perhaps the colorblocks will go on sale soon


----------



## ubo22

fergielicious said:


> Hmm i just returned the raspberry/white/black colorblock selma cuz as cute as it was, i had a terrible time matching clothes. Found myself wearing black and gray all week!
> 
> The black dressy seems so plain for you! Lol just comparing to other bags in your collection. However, we all need a "classic" handbag in our collection too...
> 
> Why not a colorblock dressy? Saw them at Dillards and honestly i thought they looked better than the colorblock selmas....just a thought!
> 
> I think the black/white center stripe looked both cute and classy!





designer.deals said:


> I already have a black and white selma and I love it because it's gold hardware. While the dressy has silver . And I would've totally loved the selma color block if it was only 2 colors and not 3. I'm leaning towards the black dressy since I don't have a plain black bag since my black selma has studs and black Hamilton is the specchio one and perhaps the colorblocks will go on sale soon



I totally agree that the colorblocking looks better on the Dressy/Sutton than the Selma.  I particularly like the navy/white/luggage colorblock Dressy/Sutton, but I've only seen it in medium on the MK website.  I'm still dying to see it in person in the large size.

designer.deals, it sounds like a black Dressy/Sutton is in your future.


----------



## sabgianna

Went bag charm hunting today and Ms Selma Summer Blue couldn't decide which one is best, so we picked all...
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## Twoboyz

Hi, I'm new to the MK forum. I've been admiring all of your beautiful bags. I'm usually on the Dooney forum and was strictly pretty much a Dooney person. However I've been admiring MK bags a lot lately. I just got my first bag and I love her! Here she is, the Serena in the color Vanilla. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## jazzyj1021

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, I'm new to the MK forum. I've been admiring all of your beautiful bags. I'm usually on the Dooney forum and was strictly pretty much a Dooney person. However I've been admiring MK bags a lot lately. I just got my first bag and I love her! Here she is, the Serena in the color Vanilla. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2622315




It's a beauty! Congrats! I loooove the studs!
I actually saw this one and told my Bf I hope it comes out in other colors!


----------



## Twoboyz

jazzyj1021 said:


> It's a beauty! Congrats! I loooove the studs!
> I actually saw this one and told my Bf I hope it comes out in other colors!




Thank you!  I love the studs too. Something a little flashier than my Dooney's for sure, but I love them all.


----------



## 2ndname

These are all nice bags!  How's the quality of these bags anyhow?  I understand the quality relative to price and etc. but wanted to get some real world experience/regrets so I can better understand the brand.


----------



## jazzyj1021

2ndname said:


> These are all nice bags!  How's the quality of these bags anyhow?  I understand the quality relative to price and etc. but wanted to get some real world experience/regrets so I can better understand the brand.



I love the Michael Kors brand for quality and price (even better when they're on sale). The saffiano leather holds up nicely so I am able to be a little rough. I like details that are put into the bags. Some of the hardware has the little Michael Kors named etched in even on the bottom of the feet. It's just something I appreciate. My personal complaint is that some of the letters are not always so perfect and straight.


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, I'm new to the MK forum. I've been admiring all of your beautiful bags. I'm usually on the Dooney forum and was strictly pretty much a Dooney person. However I've been admiring MK bags a lot lately. I just got my first bag and I love her! Here she is, the Serena in the color Vanilla. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2622315




I love that bag!  I've been admiring the brown version of this bag for a while. Nice choice and welcome to the MK club!


----------



## AuntJulie

2ndname said:


> These are all nice bags!  How's the quality of these bags anyhow?  I understand the quality relative to price and etc. but wanted to get some real world experience/regrets so I can better understand the brand.




I love the quality however I regret my Selma purchases. In my case the waviness of the handbag is pretty bad but others haven't experienced it to that degree. 

My Hamiltons have held up very well. I love the saffiano leather and the structure of the handbags.


----------



## acm1134

My Hamilton collection (:


----------



## designer.deals

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622801
> 
> My Hamilton collection (:




Love them!!


----------



## 001meiling

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622801
> 
> My Hamilton collection (:


 Wish to have!!! Love the Raspberry....


----------



## AuntJulie

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622801
> 
> My Hamilton collection (:



I love them all!


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> I love that bag!  I've been admiring the brown version of this bag for a while. Nice choice and welcome to the MK club!




Thanks!  It's comfortable, stylish, and the perfect size and shape. I think you'd really enjoy it. I hope to get the brown someday. Maybe this fall or winter.


----------



## Cahlee

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622801
> 
> My Hamilton collection (:




So pretty! Great collection


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622801
> 
> My Hamilton collection (:



Awesome picks! They're gorgeous!


----------



## curliegirl

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622801
> 
> My Hamilton collection (:


Love all of them. But wondering are they heavy? I just have Selma.which I love.


----------



## salech90

curliegirl said:


> Love all of them. But wondering are they heavy? I just have Selma.which I love.


I find the E/W Hamilton to be lighter than the large Selma, but the N/S Hamilton to be heavier.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, I'm new to the MK forum. I've been admiring all of your beautiful bags. I'm usually on the Dooney forum and was strictly pretty much a Dooney person. However I've been admiring MK bags a lot lately. I just got my first bag and I love her! Here she is, the Serena in the color Vanilla. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2622315


 
I really like that!  Congrats on your first MK!


----------



## curliegirl

salech90 said:


> I find the E/W Hamilton to be lighter than the large Selma, but the N/S Hamilton to be heavier.


Wow really.  I wish I would have known that.  I just purchased my first Selma jeweled the other day.  It is a little heavy, but really love it..just got on this site a few days ago..wish I had joined a long time ago..


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I really like that!  Congrats on your first MK!




Thank You


----------



## fergielicious

Monogram Jet Set Tote with Raspberry trim. Perfect for hectic weekends with the kiddos...love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

fergielicious said:


> Monogram Jet Set Tote with Raspberry trim. Perfect for hectic weekends with the kiddos...love it!


love the pink trim!


----------



## AuntJulie

My three new babies!


----------



## salech90

AuntJulie said:


> My three new babies!
> View attachment 2625142
> 
> View attachment 2625144


Woohoo the raspberry Hamilton looks great! Did Macy's ship it out in a box this time? & that sapphire is to die for! Enjoy!


----------



## emma christina

AuntJulie said:


> My three new babies!
> View attachment 2625142
> 
> View attachment 2625144


Amazed me! Beauty indeed, aunty


----------



## AuntJulie

salech90 said:


> Woohoo the raspberry Hamilton looks great! Did Macy's ship it out in a box this time? & that sapphire is to die for! Enjoy!




Yes but it was from the store and the bag had a dent in the handle and on the side in the seam. So I decided to keep the other one since the dents are about gone.


----------



## AuntJulie

emma christina said:


> Amazed me! Beauty indeed, aunty




Thanks Emma!


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> My three new babies!
> View attachment 2625142
> 
> View attachment 2625144




Love raspberry and sapphire!


----------



## BeachBagGal

AuntJulie said:


> My three new babies!
> View attachment 2625142
> 
> View attachment 2625144


Oooo love those colors! What a great combo!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> My three new babies!
> View attachment 2625142
> 
> View attachment 2625144


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!  Twins on the Sapphire - isn't that just the most beautiful blue?


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!  Twins on the Sapphire - isn't that just the most beautiful blue?




It is!  The outlet had retail and outlet versions of the jet set zip top dome satchel in summer blue and I love that color too!


----------



## jess39

fergielicious said:


> Monogram Jet Set Tote with Raspberry trim. Perfect for hectic weekends with the kiddos...love it!




This is sooo cute! Loving the pop of pink


----------



## Louislover1213

When and where did you get the pink? Is this the mini 


AuntJulie said:


> My three new babies!
> View attachment 2625142
> 
> View attachment 2625144


----------



## Louislover1213

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622801
> 
> My Hamilton collection (:




What size are these sweetie ?


----------



## Louislover1213

Euromutt86 said:


> I got it! Phew! Took me three trips to different Macy's, but it's mine! I was going to buy it online and wham! It was sold out! I use the Selma mini messenger all the time! So happy!




What size is your hamilton ?


----------



## Louislover1213

My new baby! What do you think? Too precious to passup love the size hope I can fit some stuff in it! Anyone have experience  with this size ?


----------



## jazzyj1021

Louislover1213 said:


> View attachment 2626040
> 
> My new baby! What do you think? Too precious to passup love the size hope I can fit some stuff in it! Anyone have experience  with this size ?




In my mini I can fit my iphone(with otterbox), MAC compact, mini buxom lipgloss, and my keys on top. Along with cards in the side pocket.


----------



## acm1134

Louislover1213 said:


> What size are these sweetie ?


The two in the back, Sapphire and Dark Dune, are N/S and the three in the front, Optic White, Brown Mono, and Raspberry, are E/W


----------



## Louislover1213

acm1134 said:


> The two in the back, Sapphire and Dark Dune, are N/S and the three in the front, Optic White, Brown Mono, and Raspberry, are E/W




Sorry what's does that mean I'm new the this lol


----------



## Louislover1213

acm1134 said:


> The two in the back, Sapphire and Dark Dune, are N/S and the three in the front, Optic White, Brown Mono, and Raspberry, are E/W




What's n/s & w/e


----------



## Louislover1213

jazzyj1021 said:


> In my mini I can fit my iphone(with otterbox), MAC compact, mini buxom lipgloss, and my keys on top. Along with cards in the side pocket.




Sounds good enough for me!! Thanks hunny! Would love to see some outfit modeling pics of how people wear these


----------



## Louislover1213

This isn't me but love it with this outfit


----------



## acm1134

Louislover1213 said:


> What's n/s & w/e






The Sapphire is the n/s (the larger) and the brown is the e/w (the smaller)


----------



## keishapie1973

Louislover1213 said:


> What's n/s & w/e




North/south and east/west....


----------



## jazzyj1021

When you ladies store your bags do you put them in the dustbags and then in the plastic MK bag or do you throw them away?


----------



## keishapie1973

jazzyj1021 said:


> When you ladies store your bags do you put them in the dustbags and then in the plastic MK bag or do you throw them away?




Mine are normally sitting on top of their dust bags. I like to see their beauty when I walk in my bedroom....


----------



## curliegirl

jazzyj1021 said:


> When you ladies store your bags do you put them in the dustbags and then in the plastic MK bag or do you throw them away?


I always put mine in the dust bag. It keeps the dust off of them, especially if they are suede.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Louislover1213 said:


> View attachment 2626040
> 
> My new baby! What do you think? Too precious to passup love the size hope I can fit some stuff in it! Anyone have experience  with this size ?


Looks cute on you! ..and I love your HoH ring!!!


----------



## jazzyj1021

curliegirl said:


> I always put mine in the dust bag. It keeps the dust off of them, especially if they are suede.




I keep mine in the dustbags then into the plastic bag it came in. I don't know why.. I feel like it's more protected but it's probably me just being paranoid.


----------



## Louislover1213

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2626262
> 
> The Sapphire is the n/s (the larger) and the brown is the e/w (the smaller)




Like the style name if I were to search it! Hampton mini? The small one like the picture I posted? Could you do a model shot of them on please


----------



## Louislover1213

jazzyj1021 said:


> When you ladies store your bags do you put them in the dustbags and then in the plastic MK bag or do you throw them away?




You will be fine if you just keep them out! Don't worry enjoy them! Fun to look at too


----------



## Louislover1213

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks cute on you! ..and I love your HoH ring!!!




Thanks babe I actually found it at Nordstrom rack ! Half price! Score


----------



## Chrissie82

Twoboyz said:


> Hi, I'm new to the MK forum. I've been admiring all of your beautiful bags. I'm usually on the Dooney forum and was strictly pretty much a Dooney person. However I've been admiring MK bags a lot lately. I just got my first bag and I love her! Here she is, the Serena in the color Vanilla. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2622315



This bag is gorgeous.

Can you post modelling pics?


----------



## AuntJulie

Louislover1213 said:


> When and where did you get the pink? Is this the mini



It's the east west Hamilton, not the mini. I ordered it about 10 days ago. Macys is sold out now.


----------



## Scarlett106

My first MK bag...Jet Set Tote!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Scarlett106 said:


> My first MK bag...Jet Set Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627277


Nice and classy!


----------



## iuvcoach

Med Sapphire Dressy Tote and Raspberry CB Mini Selma


----------



## paula3boys

Does anyone have fuschia and raspberry to show comparison pics? I got raspberry jet set zip top bag today and it looks darker than my raspberry jet set wallet


----------



## iuvcoach

Scarlett106 said:


> My first MK bag...Jet Set Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627277



Congrats! !


----------



## houstonm2198

iuvcoach said:


> Med Sapphire Dressy Tote and Raspberry CB Mini Selma


Pretty!


----------



## houstonm2198

Scarlett106 said:


> My first MK bag...Jet Set Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627277


Cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iuvcoach said:


> Med Sapphire Dressy Tote and Raspberry CB Mini Selma


They look so pretty together!! What a cute little mini!


----------



## iuvcoach

houstonm2198 said:


> Pretty!




Thanks!!!






BeachBagGal said:


> They look so pretty together!! What a cute little mini!



Thank you, I love how cute it is.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

iuvcoach said:


> Med Sapphire Dressy Tote and Raspberry CB Mini Selma



Beautiful!  Love the colors on both bags.


----------



## vhelya

My selma's family!!
I hope I can get more, I'm saving money for it now


----------



## Twoboyz

Chrissie82 said:


> This bag is gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post modelling pics?




Thanks Chrissie82!  These are the only two that I have ,because I ended up returning the bag. I actually had both colors because I couldn't decide which color one to get, as you can see in the photos. . I ended up keeping the Vanilla because it was better for the summer season. However after a couple days I just didn't think it was working well for me. I love the look of the bag, but I just didn't feel,like it was me. It makes me a little sad because it is so pretty.  




Please pardon the mess. Wish I had a better shot.


----------



## Louislover1213

A untJulie said:


> It's the east west Hamilton, not the mini. I ordered it about 10 days ago. Macys is sold out now.



Thanks could you please post a model shot so I can compare


----------



## SillyShopper

paula3boys said:


> Does anyone have fuschia and raspberry to show comparison pics? I got raspberry jet set zip top bag today and it looks darker than my raspberry jet set wallet




I don't have comparison pics, but I can say that they're almost identical.  I bought the fuchsia jet set top zip tote at Macys when it first came out.  Then I grabbed the raspberry one from Nordstrom several weeks ago thinking it was more pink than the fuchsia.  Well, it was a little more pink, but you had to hold them next to each other in good light.  I returned the raspberry one because they pretty much looked the same.


----------



## Louislover1213

Twoboyz said:


> Thanks Chrissie82!  These are the only two that I have ,because I ended up returning the bag. I actually had both colors because I couldn't decide which color one to get, as you can see in the photos. . I ended up keeping the Vanilla because it was better for the summer season. However after a couple days I just didn't think it was working well for me. I love the look of the bag, but I just didn't feel,like it was me. It makes me a little sad because it is so pretty.
> 
> View attachment 2628219
> 
> 
> Please pardon the mess. Wish I had a better shot.
> 
> View attachment 2628221




This bag is actually on sale online at Bloomingdales right now


----------



## Twoboyz

Louislover1213 said:


> This bag is actually on sale online at Bloomingdales right now




Thank you for letting me know. I think I might have had a different experience had I kept the brown bag originally. It truly is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Louislover1213

AuntJulie said:


> My three new babies!
> View attachment 2625142
> 
> View attachment 2625144




Do you know any where else I might be able to find these at


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I finally took some family photos of my MK bags. Now I know why I don't do this very often. I'm a terrible photographer, but hopefully you get the idea. 

Selma group shot;
View attachment 2628599


Hamilton group shot:
View attachment 2628603


And my other MK bags and the Luggage Hamilton I forgot to include in the other group shot:
View attachment 2628604


I may have a bit of a problem, lol. But then I always go overboard when I find something I like. My Coach collection is evidence of that. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally took some family photos of my MK bags. Now I know why I don't do this very often. I'm a terrible photographer, but hopefully you get the idea.
> 
> Selma group shot;
> View attachment 2628599
> 
> 
> Hamilton group shot:
> View attachment 2628603
> 
> 
> And my other MK bags and the Luggage Hamilton I forgot to include in the other group shot:
> View attachment 2628604
> 
> 
> I may have a bit of a problem, lol. But then I always go overboard when I find something I like. My Coach collection is evidence of that.
> 
> Thanks for looking.




They're absolutely gorgeous!  The colors are just beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I don't know how you ever decide which one to wear on any given day


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally took some family photos of my MK bags. Now I know why I don't do this very often. I'm a terrible photographer, but hopefully you get the idea.
> 
> Selma group shot;
> View attachment 2628599
> 
> 
> Hamilton group shot:
> View attachment 2628603
> 
> 
> And my other MK bags and the Luggage Hamilton I forgot to include in the other group shot:
> View attachment 2628604
> 
> 
> I may have a bit of a problem, lol. But then I always go overboard when I find something I like. My Coach collection is evidence of that.
> 
> Thanks for looking.




Love your collection!


----------



## paula3boys

SillyShopper said:


> I don't have comparison pics, but I can say that they're almost identical.  I bought the fuchsia jet set top zip tote at Macys when it first came out.  Then I grabbed the raspberry one from Nordstrom several weeks ago thinking it was more pink than the fuchsia.  Well, it was a little more pink, but you had to hold them next to each other in good light.  I returned the raspberry one because they pretty much looked the same.




When I compared in store, fuschia had more purple to it and the background had blackness to it if that makes sense


----------



## paula3boys

My summer blue and raspberry zip top Jet Set totes (and raspberry wallet). Not pictured is my black NS pebbled Hamilton with silver hardware. 

Now I'm dreaming of sapphire bags to go on good sale


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally took some family photos of my MK bags. Now I know why I don't do this very often. I'm a terrible photographer, but hopefully you get the idea.
> 
> Selma group shot;
> View attachment 2628599
> 
> 
> Hamilton group shot:
> View attachment 2628603
> 
> 
> And my other MK bags and the Luggage Hamilton I forgot to include in the other group shot:
> View attachment 2628604
> 
> 
> I may have a bit of a problem, lol. But then I always go overboard when I find something I like. My Coach collection is evidence of that.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Love your collection! I always enjoying seeing your bags..whether it's MK, Coach....


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2628642
> 
> View attachment 2628645
> 
> 
> My summer blue and raspberry zip top Jet Set totes (and raspberry wallet). Not pictured is my black NS pebbled Hamilton with silver hardware.
> 
> Now I'm dreaming of sapphire bags to go on good sale


Beautiful colors!


----------



## paula3boys

BeachBagGal said:


> Beautiful colors!




Thank you! Love MK colors


----------



## fieldsinspring

Fuschia is much more purple tones and raspberry is true pink. 




paula3boys said:


> Does anyone have fuschia and raspberry to show comparison pics? I got raspberry jet set zip top bag today and it looks darker than my raspberry jet set wallet


----------



## paula3boys

[ QUOTE=fieldsinspring;26808328]Fuschia is much more purple tones and raspberry is true pink. [/QUOTE]

Agreed


----------



## Live It Up

She would've been my anniversary present from my husband. Today would've been our 11th anniversary.  I took her out to visit him in the mausoleum.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Live It Up said:


> She would've been my anniversary present from my husband. Today would've been our 11th anniversary.  I took her out to visit him in the mausoleum.


Beautiful purse. Hopefully he is resting easy now and time will ease your pain. Sending my condolences.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> They're absolutely gorgeous!  The colors are just beautiful. Thank you for sharing. I don't know how you ever decide which one to wear on any given day


Thanks!  There is just something about colors on MK bags.  The color saturation is just beautiful to me.  That's why I've ended up with so many EW Hamiltons.  I couldn't choose just one from the violet, summer blue, fuschia, and sapphire.  So I got them all, lol.  Along with a few more. 



paula3boys said:


> Love your collection!


Thanks!  The colors just make me smile.  They're so cheerful.



BeachBagGal said:


> Love your collection! I always enjoying seeing your bags..whether it's MK, Coach....


 Thanks! Always so sweet - thank you.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 2628642
> 
> View attachment 2628645
> 
> 
> My summer blue and raspberry zip top Jet Set totes (and raspberry wallet). Not pictured is my black NS pebbled Hamilton with silver hardware.
> 
> Now I'm dreaming of sapphire bags to go on good sale


 
Such gorgeous colors!  I like this bag style as well.  Right now I just have the vanilla mono, but I'm very tempted by other colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> She would've been my anniversary present from my husband. Today would've been our 11th anniversary.  I took her out to visit him in the mausoleum.


 
Beautiful bag. Selma is one of my favorites and this brown is so pretty. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. ((HUGS))


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally took some family photos of my MK bags. Now I know why I don't do this very often. I'm a terrible photographer, but hopefully you get the idea.
> 
> I may have a bit of a problem, lol. But then I always go overboard when I find something I like. My Coach collection is evidence of that.
> 
> Thanks for looking.




Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## iuvcoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Love the colors on both bags.




Thanks lady


----------



## iuvcoach

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally took some family photos of my MK bags. Now I know why I don't do this very often. I'm a terrible photographer, but hopefully you get the idea.
> 
> Selma group shot;
> View attachment 2628599
> 
> 
> Hamilton group shot:
> View attachment 2628603
> 
> 
> And my other MK bags and the Luggage Hamilton I forgot to include in the other group shot:
> View attachment 2628604
> 
> 
> I may have a bit of a problem, lol. But then I always go overboard when I find something I like. My Coach collection is evidence of that.
> 
> Thanks for looking.




Great MK family


----------



## curliegirl

OMG..that is beautiful..I have never seen anything like it..sorry about the husband part..that is sad..take good care of that purse..it holds good memories..


----------



## skygirl1955

I agree, I love Michael Kors, I like trying to get good deals on Ebay. I can't wait until I can use authenticate this. There are some bags that really look authentic and it would be nice to get some feedback before actually purchasing.


----------



## Louislover1213

Can anyone plz post modeling pics of the east west hamilton


----------



## Anjool

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally took some family photos of my MK bags. Now I know why I don't do this very often. I'm a terrible photographer, but hopefully you get the idea.
> 
> Selma group shot;
> View attachment 2628599
> 
> 
> Hamilton group shot:
> View attachment 2628603
> 
> 
> And my other MK bags and the Luggage Hamilton I forgot to include in the other group shot:
> View attachment 2628604
> 
> 
> I may have a bit of a problem, lol. But then I always go overboard when I find something I like. My Coach collection is evidence of that.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


That top left selma WOW, is that red or what colour exactly? Gorgeous collection, absolutely beautiful


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Louislover1213 said:


> Can anyone plz post modeling pics of the east west hamilton


 
There are several pictures in the Modeling Shots thread.  I know I've posted a few since I have several EW Hamiltons.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Beautiful collection!!!


Thanks!  You have a great MK collection yourself!  




iuvcoach said:


> Great MK family


Thanks, my dear! 



Anjool said:


> That top left selma WOW, is that red or what colour exactly? Gorgeous collection, absolutely beautiful


Thanks!  Yes, that is a Red Grommet Selma.  I found her on Bonanza - and for a pretty decent price.  I was very lucky.


----------



## Louislover1213

NutsAboutCoach said:


> There are several pictures in the Modeling Shots thread.  I know I've posted a few since I have several EW Hamiltons.




Oh I'll have to join that what's the title ?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Louislover1213 said:


> Oh I'll have to join that what's the title ?


 
It's two threads below this one.  It's called, 'Micheal Kors Modeling Pics **REFERENCE ONLY*** no comments/questions

There are 32 pages of pictures on that thread.


----------



## baglover57

The best briefcase I ever owned!!
So professional looking!
Great for business !


----------



## Live It Up

My Harper large tote in Sapphire.


----------



## Christa72720

Live It Up said:


> My Harper large tote in Sapphire.


Beautiful!


----------



## SoFloGirl

Live It Up said:


> My Harper large tote in Sapphire.




Love it!


----------



## SoFloGirl

baglover57 said:


> View attachment 2633913
> 
> 
> The best briefcase I ever owned!!
> So professional looking!
> Great for business !




Very classy!


----------



## Christa72720

baglover57 said:


> View attachment 2633913
> 
> 
> The best briefcase I ever owned!!
> So professional looking!
> Great for business !



Does this fit a laptop?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My Harper large tote in Sapphire.



Beautiful.  I love blue, and this is making me want a Harper now, lol. Looks great on you.


----------



## iuvcoach

Live It Up said:


> My Harper large tote in Sapphire.



Love this color!!


----------



## jrzymomof3

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I finally took some family photos of my MK bags. Now I know why I don't do this very often. I'm a terrible photographer, but hopefully you get the idea.
> 
> Selma group shot;
> View attachment 2628599
> 
> 
> Hamilton group shot:
> View attachment 2628603
> 
> 
> And my other MK bags and the Luggage Hamilton I forgot to include in the other group shot:
> View attachment 2628604
> 
> 
> I may have a bit of a problem, lol. But then I always go overboard when I find something I like. My Coach collection is evidence of that.
> 
> Thanks for looking.



Gorgeous collection!! Wow!!


----------



## Live It Up

Christa72720 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank yoiu.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful.  I love blue, and this is making me want a Harper now, lol. Looks great on you.


Thanks. I love that Sapphire color and found it on one of my favorite totes at Nordstrom.


----------



## Live It Up

iuvcoach said:


> Love this color!!


Thanks. One of my favorite colors.


----------



## Live It Up

SoFloGirl said:


> Love it!


Thanks.  Me, too!  I love the large Harper totes!


----------



## Live It Up

My large Gray Selma.  Taking her out for her maiden voyage.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My large Gray Selma. Taking her out for her maiden voyage.


 
Love the whole enemble.  I really like your belt - love the bling! 

(I have the Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets - so almost bag twins)


----------



## jrzymomof3

Live It Up said:


> My Harper large tote in Sapphire.



Beauty!


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love the whole enemble.  I really like your belt - love the bling!
> 
> (I have the Pearl Gray Selma with Grommets - so almost bag twins)


Thanks. I love the grommet Selmas, but could never find one in grey. Still I'm loving this bag, even without the grommets.


----------



## Live It Up

jrzymomof3 said:


> Beauty!


Thank you. I'm nuts for this color.


----------



## Skyblue4

Live It Up said:


> My Harper large tote in Sapphire.



I love your bag! The sapphire color is gorgeous!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Live It Up said:


> My large Gray Selma.  Taking her out for her maiden voyage.


Great outfit!!! Love the sapphire Harper on you, too.


----------



## Live It Up

Skyblue4 said:


> I love your bag! The sapphire color is gorgeous!



Thanks!



LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Great outfit!!! Love the sapphire Harper on you, too.



Thank you. Aside from my jeans and cowboy boots, my outfit was incredibly inexpensive. I think I got the blouse for under $20 and my belt was a whopping $6 on clearance. I love getting pretty stuff on the cheap!


----------



## Live It Up

This was waiting for me on the porch tonight. I was anxiously awaiting her arrival. So much prettier in person. I love those grommets!


----------



## AuntJulie

Live It Up said:


> This was waiting for me on the porch tonight. I was anxiously awaiting her arrival. So much prettier in person. I love those grommets!



Somebody's got the bug!  There is a cure however, it's possible to relapse during every friends and family sale!  Lol congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

Live It Up said:


> This was waiting for me on the porch tonight. I was anxiously awaiting her arrival. So much prettier in person. I love those grommets!




Love it!!!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Hamilton Saffiano N/S Dark Khaki out for the first time!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Hamilton Saffiano N/S Dark Khaki out for the first time!


Ooo so pretty!


----------



## mich206

My small collection, brought in last month!


----------



## Live It Up

AuntJulie said:


> Somebody's got the bug!  There is a cure however, it's possible to relapse during every friends and family sale!  Lol congrats!


Hahaha! Yep, I believe I have Selma fever.  Wonder if I'll survive the F&F sale next week.


----------



## Live It Up

mich206 said:


> View attachment 2636590
> 
> 
> My small collection, brought in last month!


Very nice. Love all those colors.


----------



## Live It Up

My large Sapphire Selma.


----------



## designer.deals

Live It Up said:


> Hahaha! Yep, I believe I have Selma fever.  Wonder if I'll survive the F&F sale next week.




Tell me about! I love the selma so much I nearly got it in every color.. I have 14 Selma's and now my obsession are hamiltons I have 8or 9


----------



## Live It Up

designer.deals said:


> Tell me about! I love the selma so much I nearly got it in every color.. I have 14 Selma's and now my obsession are hamiltons I have 8or 9


OMG...I'm actually afraid to count up all my bags. This is about half of my collection. Am I sick or what? :weird:


----------



## Live It Up

With my large Selma in Sapphire.


----------



## BeachBagGal

mich206 said:


> View attachment 2636590
> 
> 
> My small collection, brought in last month!


+1 w/ black messenger w/ grommets. love!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> My large Sapphire Selma.


Oooo love that color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> OMG...I'm actually afraid to count up all my bags. This is about half of my collection. Am I sick or what? :weird:


hahah nahhhh!    What is in the pink dust bag?


----------



## SillyShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> hahah nahhhh!    What is in the pink dust bag?





OH!  I know that dust bag!  That's a Francesco Biasa bag! He was very popular several years ago and now I don't see his stuff anywhere anymore. I have several of his bags in my collection.


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> hahah nahhhh!    What is in the pink dust bag?


I had to go check which Francesco Biasia bag was in that pink bag. It's a woven metallic leather bag with a removable interior. Gosh, I can't remember how long ago I got it, but it's still in great shape.


----------



## Live It Up

SillyShopper said:


> OH!  I know that dust bag!  That's a Francesco Biasa bag! He was very popular several years ago and now I don't see his stuff anywhere anymore. I have several of his bags in my collection.


You know your dust bags!  He made some beautiful bags and I've still got maybe 3 or 4 that I like to carry.


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love that color!


Thanks, so do I. It's such a pretty blue.


----------



## AuntJulie

Live It Up said:


> OMG...I'm actually afraid to count up all my bags. This is about half of my collection. Am I sick or what? :weird:



Wow!  Now that's a collection!

I'm considering a display cabinet with glass doors. That way I can see what I have.


----------



## Live It Up

Live It Up said:


> OMG...I'm actually afraid to count up all my bags. This is about half of my collection. Am I sick or what? :weird:


Actually my sweet, wonderful husband (who I lost 20 days ago) bought me a BUNCH of beautiful bags...nearly all Coach or Michael Kors bags. He could really overwhelm me by surprising me with 2, 3 or 4 bags at a time. I have an idea of where he bought them, but I'm not completely sure. And nobody will fess up to helping him (and I know for sure he had help.) He would come home sometimes with the same bag in different colors, because he wasn't sure which one I would like, or maybe buy me a shoulder bag and a satchel. I have some I've never used that got lost or forgotten in a closet. I rediscovered them after he died. 
He always went overboard in buying me things. When my umbrella bit the dust, he'd pick up a new one every time he went to the grocery store. So I had 6 or 7 new tote umbrellas in a month. And when he saw I was having difficulty reading fine print, he brought me 14 magnifying glasses! I would tell him that he didn't need to buy me things...the only thing I wanted from him was his heart. I miss him desperately.


----------



## willha2109

Wow absolutely beautiful


----------



## Live It Up

AuntJulie said:


> Wow!  Now that's a collection!
> 
> I'm considering a display cabinet with glass doors. That way I can see what I have.



That's a great idea. One of these days I'm going to take them all out of their dust bags and take pictures of what I have on each shelf. That way I won't have to untie a bunch of strings while I'm hunting for a bag to carry. I'll just check out the photos and **hopefully** can go right to the bag I want.


----------



## vhelya

designer.deals said:


> Tell me about! I love the selma so much I nearly got it in every color.. I have 14 Selma's and now my obsession are hamiltons I have 8or 9





Live It Up said:


> OMG...I'm actually afraid to count up all my bags. This is about half of my collection. Am I sick or what? :weird:




&#128558; Is that for real?? I wish I can collect bags till that many too


----------



## Live It Up

vhelya said:


> &#128558; Is that for real?? I wish I can collect bags till that many too



The problem with this is...how do you find enough time to love each one by carrying it. I get used to carrying one bag that I like so much that I don't want to switch it out. It's usually a special occasion or a clash with my attire that forces me to switch bags.


----------



## vhelya

Live It Up said:


> The problem with this is...how do you find enough time to love each one by carrying it. I get used to carrying one bag that I like so much that I don't want to switch it out. It's usually a special occasion or a clash with my attire that forces me to switch bags.




LOL
I have total 6 bags and almost every 1 - 2 week I changed the bags. It's a bit troublesome when I have to move the things from 1 bag to another bag.
But I love designer bags so much


----------



## vhelya

Live It Up said:


> With my large Selma in Sapphire.




Does the sapphire come with silver hardware..
It looks gorgeous!!


----------



## Live It Up

vhelya said:


> Does the sapphire come with silver hardware..
> It looks gorgeous!!



My large Selma in Sapphire has gold hardware. I think I saw it with silver hardware in a smaller size, but I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## unique_golden_r

Mhm... u all have really adorable MK collections!!
Sooo envious!!

Here is mine  

Large Dressy Saffiano grey/silver
Selma Saffiano Satchel vanilla/gold
Jet Set Scarf Tote navy
Jet Set Monogram crossbody
Jet Set Top Zip NS Signature Tote vanilla
Jet set Travel Tote fuchsia


_... maybe anyone knows the name of the small black MK.
I bought this one in 12.2008 in Las Vegas. _


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

unique_golden_r said:


> Mhm... u all have really adorable MK collections!!
> Sooo envious!!
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> Large Dressy Saffiano grey/silver
> Selma Saffiano Satchel vanilla/gold
> Jet Set Scarf Tote navy
> Jet Set Monogram crossbody
> Jet Set Top Zip NS Signature Tote vanilla
> Jet set Travel Tote fuchsia
> 
> 
> _... maybe anyone knows the name of the small black MK._
> _I bought this one in 12.2008 in Las Vegas. _


 

Beautiful collection.  I like the variety of bags and colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

vhelya said:


> LOL
> I have total 6 bags and almost every 1 - 2 week I changed the bags. It's a bit troublesome when I have to move the things from 1 bag to another bag.
> But I love designer bags so much


 
I use bag inserts to help some of my softer bags maintain their shape, and to make it easier to switch bags.  

I like to change bags every day, so I can use as many bags as possible, and the bag insert helps make that easier.

I also have a few different sizes of the insert, for different size bags.


----------



## AuntJulie

Live It Up said:


> Actually my sweet, wonderful husband (who I lost 20 days ago) bought me a BUNCH of beautiful bags...nearly all Coach or Michael Kors bags. He could really overwhelm me by surprising me with 2, 3 or 4 bags at a time. I have an idea of where he bought them, but I'm not completely sure. And nobody will fess up to helping him (and I know for sure he had help.) He would come home sometimes with the same bag in different colors, because he wasn't sure which one I would like, or maybe buy me a shoulder bag and a satchel. I have some I've never used that got lost or forgotten in a closet. I rediscovered them after he died.
> 
> He always went overboard in buying me things. When my umbrella bit the dust, he'd pick up a new one every time he went to the grocery store. So I had 6 or 7 new tote umbrellas in a month. And when he saw I was having difficulty reading fine print, he brought me 14 magnifying glasses! I would tell him that he didn't need to buy me things...the only thing I wanted from him was his heart. I miss him desperately.




I'm so sorry for your loss. I loss my mother 21 years ago and I still miss her terribly. I'm planning on planting a river birch tree, her favorite, to remember her fondly.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Actually my sweet, wonderful husband (who I lost 20 days ago) bought me a BUNCH of beautiful bags...nearly all Coach or Michael Kors bags. He could really overwhelm me by surprising me with 2, 3 or 4 bags at a time. I have an idea of where he bought them, but I'm not completely sure. And nobody will fess up to helping him (and I know for sure he had help.) He would come home sometimes with the same bag in different colors, because he wasn't sure which one I would like, or maybe buy me a shoulder bag and a satchel. I have some I've never used that got lost or forgotten in a closet. I rediscovered them after he died.
> He always went overboard in buying me things. When my umbrella bit the dust, he'd pick up a new one every time he went to the grocery store. So I had 6 or 7 new tote umbrellas in a month. And when he saw I was having difficulty reading fine print, he brought me 14 magnifying glasses! I would tell him that he didn't need to buy me things...the only thing I wanted from him was his heart. I miss him desperately.


Wow he sounds like such a wonderful and caring man!


----------



## designer.deals

Live It Up said:


> OMG...I'm actually afraid to count up all my bags. This is about half of my collection. Am I sick or what? :weird:




Omg I wish I had a closet like that but my bags are all over my room bc I have no room


----------



## Live It Up

AuntJulie said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I loss my mother 21 years ago and I still miss her terribly. I'm planning on planting a river birch tree, her favorite, to remember her fondly.



Thank you for your condolences. That sounds like a wonderful thing you are doing in memory of your mother. My loss is still so fresh that I really don't know what to do...with myself...his things...or anything else. I'm taking the advice of so many and just giving myself time.  It is hard.


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow he sounds like such a wonderful and caring man!



My husband was one in a million. I had never met anyone like him. And even though we had some difference in our ages, we had so many common interests, it was uncanny. He was a wonderful, loving, caring and generous soul. I was truly blessed to have him want ME share his remaining years as his wife and best friend. He was, and still is, the love of my life!


----------



## AuntJulie

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I use bag inserts to help some of my softer bags maintain their shape, and to make it easier to switch bags.
> 
> I like to change bags every day, so I can use as many bags as possible, and the bag insert helps make that easier.
> 
> I also have a few different sizes of the insert, for different size bags.




Which kind do you use & where did you buy then?  I bought a purse organizer and it's a little cumbersome. I plan on posting a review when I get some time.


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Does the sapphire come with silver hardware..
> It looks gorgeous!!


I'm pretty sure sapphire only comes with gold hardware.  There was a similar color last year called cadet that came with silver hardware.


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> Wow he sounds like such a wonderful and caring man!



My husband was one in a million. I had never met anyone like him. And even though we had some difference in our ages, we had so many common interests, it was uncanny. He was a wonderful, loving, caring and generous soul. I was truly blessed to have him want ME share his remaining years as his wife and best friend. He was, and still is, the love of my life!

This was us on our wedding day and 11 years later. He died 12 days before our eleventh anniversary.


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> Wow!  Now that's a collection!
> 
> I'm considering a display cabinet with glass doors. That way I can see what I have.





Live It Up said:


> That's a great idea. One of these days I'm going to take them all out of their dust bags and take pictures of what I have on each shelf. That way I won't have to untie a bunch of strings while I'm hunting for a bag to carry. I'll just check out the photos and **hopefully** can go right to the bag I want.



Treasured in the following Coach thread has a great closet organizing system.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/do-...397916-11.html

 I stole the idea from her to buy linen sweater boxes from The Container Store to store my handbags.  

http://www.containerstore.com/shop?p...tt=sweater+box

 I recently purchased six sweater boxes to hold all of my handbags.  The linen boxes have a window panel that allows you to see each bag while at the same time protecting them from dust.  They aren't cheap, but I didn't have too many bags to store, so it wasn't too expensive.  I also got them on sale for 10% off.


----------



## ubo22

Live It Up said:


> My husband was one in a million. I had never met anyone like him. And even though we had some difference in our ages, we had so many common interests, it was uncanny. He was a wonderful, loving, caring and generous soul. I was truly blessed to have him want ME share his remaining years as his wife and best friend. He was, and still is, the love of my life!
> 
> This was us on our wedding day and 11 years later. He died 12 days before our eleventh anniversary.


So sorry for your loss.  He sounds like he was a wonderful man...husband, companion, and friend.  He obviously loved you very much.


----------



## Live It Up

ubo22 said:


> Treasured in the following Coach thread has a great closet organizing system.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/do-...397916-11.html
> 
> I stole the idea from her to buy linen sweater boxes from The Container Store to store my handbags.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?p...tt=sweater+box
> 
> I recently purchased six sweater boxes to hold all of my handbags.  The linen boxes have a window panel that allows you to see each bag while at the same time protecting them from dust.  They aren't cheap, but I didn't have too many bags to store, so it wasn't too expensive.  I also got them on sale for 10% off.



Wow! That is really a fantastic idea. I was thinking of building another shelve at the top of my closet, but may end up making some boxes like these instead. It's going on my project list. Thanks!


----------



## Euromutt86

Live It Up said:


> OMG...I'm actually afraid to count up all my bags. This is about half of my collection. Am I sick or what? :weird:




So jealous! Love the closet!


----------



## AuntJulie

Live It Up said:


> My husband was one in a million. I had never met anyone like him. And even though we had some difference in our ages, we had so many common interests, it was uncanny. He was a wonderful, loving, caring and generous soul. I was truly blessed to have him want ME share his remaining years as his wife and best friend. He was, and still is, the love of my life!
> 
> This was us on our wedding day and 11 years later. He died 12 days before our eleventh anniversary.



Beautiful wedding picture!  I love your bouquet!


----------



## AuntJulie

ubo22 said:


> Treasured in the following Coach thread has a great closet organizing system.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/coach/do-...397916-11.html
> 
> I stole the idea from her to buy linen sweater boxes from The Container Store to store my handbags.
> 
> http://www.containerstore.com/shop?p...tt=sweater+box
> 
> I recently purchased six sweater boxes to hold all of my handbags.  The linen boxes have a window panel that allows you to see each bag while at the same time protecting them from dust.  They aren't cheap, but I didn't have too many bags to store, so it wasn't too expensive.  I also got them on sale for 10% off.



I've read this thread before. I'm going to either get the boxes or a display shelf with glass doors.


----------



## Live It Up

designer.deals said:


> Omg I wish I had a closet like that but my bags are all over my room bc I have no room


My bags were scattered everywhere until I cleaned out that closet and bought a shelf rack from Walmart. Then I had to go buy a 2nd shelf rack. It was a major OMG moment for me seeing them all together in one place.


----------



## Live It Up

ubo22 said:


> So sorry for your loss.  He sounds like he was a wonderful man...husband, companion, and friend.  He obviously loved you very much.


Thank you. He was my soul mate.


----------



## Live It Up

AuntJulie said:


> Beautiful wedding picture!  I love your bouquet!


Thanks. I never dreamed I'd be wearing a wedding dress again in my mid-forties! But my Honey wanted a BIG church wedding and he nearly always got what he wanted.


----------



## AuntJulie

Live It Up said:


> Thanks. I never dreamed I'd be wearing a wedding dress again in my mid-forties! But my Honey wanted a BIG church wedding and he nearly always got what he wanted.



Neither did I!  I got married for the first time when I was 43 and had no plans for a wedding, since I felt I was too old for one. But my sisters would have killed me, plus then my aunts could rest easy knowing that in fact I do like boys. Hahhaha!

My hairdresser did my flowers, my siblings paid for the food, my bestie bought my wedding gown, my inlaws paid for the reception hall, two friends played the bagpipes and the violin, my nephew did our wedding video and pictures, and my brother in law cashed in on a favor to get our wedding cake for free. 

You would have thought I was broke and couldn't afford a wedding. Lol but my friends and family were so happy to be a part of the wedding and wanted to do it, especially since my idea of wedding was a drive thru Elvis chapel in Vegas!

My nieces and sisters were my bridesmaids, my nephew and stepsons were the groomsmen, my twin brother walked me down the aisle, and another brother performed the ceremony. 

Best of all, my dream wedding entailed me making absolutely no decisions and not worrying over any of the details, and I didn't. To this day I've never even seen my wedding invitation. 

I knew my hubby in high school and re-met him 25 years later. We had a whirlwind romance and wedding. I don't have children and surely won't have the years with him that others have with their spouses, but I still feel so blessed.


----------



## Live It Up

AuntJulie said:


> Neither did I!  I got married for the first time when I was 43 and had no plans for a wedding, since I felt I was too old for one. But my sisters would have killed me, plus then my aunts could rest easy knowing that in fact I do like boys. Hahhaha!
> 
> My hairdresser did my flowers, my siblings paid for the food, my bestie bought my wedding gown, my inlaws paid for the reception hall, two friends played the bagpipes and the violin, my nephew did our wedding video and pictures, and my brother in law cashed in on a favor to get our wedding cake for free.
> 
> You would have thought I was broke and couldn't afford a wedding. Lol but my friends and family were so happy to be a part of the wedding and wanted to do it, especially since my idea of wedding was a drive thru Elvis chapel in Vegas!
> 
> My nieces and sisters were my bridesmaids, my nephew and stepsons were the groomsmen, my twin brother walked me down the aisle, and another brother performed the ceremony.
> 
> Best of all, my dream wedding entailed me making absolutely no decisions and not worrying over any of the details, and I didn't. To this day I've never even seen my wedding invitation.
> 
> I knew my hubby in high school and re-met him 25 years later. We had a whirlwind romance and wedding. I don't have children and surely won't have the years with him that others have with their spouses, but I still feel so blessed.


Aww...you are blessed! And so is he!


----------



## Piarpreet

AuntJulie said:


> Wow!  Now that's a collection!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm considering a display cabinet with glass doors. That way I can see what I have.




If you find one tell me cos i need those too! But i cant find anything affordable


----------



## AuntJulie

Live It Up said:


> Aww...you are blessed! And so is he!



Thanks my friend. It's nice to know there really are some good men out there. We need to start a trend and preach it to the young women, so they know there are good ones!  

All women of any age should keep their standards high and if he doesn't call you when he said he would, he waits until the last minute to ask you out, he doesn't open your car door, and he doesn't pick you up at your front door, then cut him loose and wait for the next one!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> OMG...I'm actually afraid to count up all my bags. This is about half of my collection. Am I sick or what? :weird:


 
No -you aren't!  If you are, then I am, too!

Seeing your picture - I don't feel as guilty about my collection now, lol.  I have a closet full and a cabinet full.  Phew!  It's so nice to know I'm not the only one obsessed with bags.


----------



## Live It Up

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks my friend. It's nice to know there really are some good men out there. We need to start a trend and preach it to the young women, so they know there are good ones!
> 
> All women of any age should keep their standards high and if he doesn't call you when he said he would, he waits until the last minute to ask you out, he doesn't open your car door, and he doesn't pick you up at your front door, then cut him loose and wait for the next one!


Amen to that!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Thanks. I love the grommet Selmas, but could never find one in grey. Still I'm loving this bag, even without the grommets.


 
I agree - the Pearl Gray is great with or without the grommets.  It's such a great neutral.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> No -you aren't!  If you are, then I am, too!
> 
> Seeing your picture - I don't feel as guilty about my collection now, lol.  I have a closet full and a cabinet full.  Phew!  It's so nice to know I'm not the only one obsessed with bags.


Whew! Glad I'm not alone. Yeah, I had to put some of them in cabinets, too. I ran out of room in my closet.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Hamilton Saffiano N/S Dark Khaki out for the first time!


 Beautiful.  I have the EW Hamilton Spechhio in the Dark Khaki.  Such a great neutral.



Live It Up said:


> My large Sapphire Selma.


 LOVE Selma in Sapphire!  I got the EW Hamilton in this and a small jet set tote, but I know eventually I may cave and get the Selma in this color.  So pretty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Came across this little cutie while browsing in Marshall's during lunch today. It's a snap closure, not a zip top, but was too cute to leave in the store.  For an outlet style bag it's very nice. 

The tag says it's a medium jet set tote. 
View attachment 2639472

View attachment 2639474


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Came across this little cutie while browsing in Marshall's during lunch today. It's a snap closure, not a zip top, but was too cute to leave in the store.  For an outlet style bag it's very nice.
> 
> The tag says it's a medium jet set tote.
> View attachment 2639472
> 
> View attachment 2639474




What was price if you don't mind?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> What was price if you don't mind?



I don't mind at all. It was $119 before tax.


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I don't mind at all. It was $119 before tax.




Great deal!


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> My husband was one in a million. I had never met anyone like him. And even though we had some difference in our ages, we had so many common interests, it was uncanny. He was a wonderful, loving, caring and generous soul. I was truly blessed to have him want ME share his remaining years as his wife and best friend. He was, and still is, the love of my life!




What a nice love story. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> Neither did I!  I got married for the first time when I was 43 and had no plans for a wedding, since I felt I was too old for one. But my sisters would have killed me, plus then my aunts could rest easy knowing that in fact I do like boys. Hahhaha!
> 
> 
> 
> My hairdresser did my flowers, my siblings paid for the food, my bestie bought my wedding gown, my inlaws paid for the reception hall, two friends played the bagpipes and the violin, my nephew did our wedding video and pictures, and my brother in law cashed in on a favor to get our wedding cake for free.
> 
> 
> 
> You would have thought I was broke and couldn't afford a wedding. Lol but my friends and family were so happy to be a part of the wedding and wanted to do it, especially since my idea of wedding was a drive thru Elvis chapel in Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> My nieces and sisters were my bridesmaids, my nephew and stepsons were the groomsmen, my twin brother walked me down the aisle, and another brother performed the ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all, my dream wedding entailed me making absolutely no decisions and not worrying over any of the details, and I didn't. To this day I've never even seen my wedding invitation.
> 
> 
> 
> I knew my hubby in high school and re-met him 25 years later. We had a whirlwind romance and wedding. I don't have children and surely won't have the years with him that others have with their spouses, but I still feel so blessed.




I love your story too! Congratulations and best wishes. You have an amazing family.


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> I love your story too! Congratulations and best wishes. You have an amazing family.



Thank you my friend.


----------



## Skyblue4

AuntJulie said:


> Neither did I!  I got married for the first time when I was 43 and had no plans for a wedding, since I felt I was too old for one. But my sisters would have killed me, plus then my aunts could rest easy knowing that in fact I do like boys. Hahhaha!
> 
> My hairdresser did my flowers, my siblings paid for the food, my bestie bought my wedding gown, my inlaws paid for the reception hall, two friends played the bagpipes and the violin, my nephew did our wedding video and pictures, and my brother in law cashed in on a favor to get our wedding cake for free.
> 
> You would have thought I was broke and couldn't afford a wedding. Lol but my friends and family were so happy to be a part of the wedding and wanted to do it, especially since my idea of wedding was a drive thru Elvis chapel in Vegas!
> 
> My nieces and sisters were my bridesmaids, my nephew and stepsons were the groomsmen, my twin brother walked me down the aisle, and another brother performed the ceremony.
> 
> Best of all, my dream wedding entailed me making absolutely no decisions and not worrying over any of the details, and I didn't. To this day I've never even seen my wedding invitation.
> 
> I knew my hubby in high school and re-met him 25 years later. We had a whirlwind romance and wedding. I don't have children and surely won't have the years with him that others have with their spouses, but I still feel so blessed.






Beautiful story, brimming with the love of friends and family!  Thanks for sharing your "Happily Ever After"!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My husband was one in a million. I had never met anyone like him. And even though we had some difference in our ages, we had so many common interests, it was uncanny. He was a wonderful, loving, caring and generous soul. I was truly blessed to have him want ME share his remaining years as his wife and best friend. He was, and still is, the love of my life!
> 
> This was us on our wedding day and 11 years later. He died 12 days before our eleventh anniversary.


 
I missed this earlier - what a lovely and romantic love story you both had.  Again, I'm so sorry for your loss.  Finding the love of your life is hard sometimes - I'm so glad you found each other and had 11 years together.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Neither did I! I got married for the first time when I was 43 and had no plans for a wedding, since I felt I was too old for one. But my sisters would have killed me, plus then my aunts could rest easy knowing that in fact I do like boys. Hahhaha!
> 
> My hairdresser did my flowers, my siblings paid for the food, my bestie bought my wedding gown, my inlaws paid for the reception hall, two friends played the bagpipes and the violin, my nephew did our wedding video and pictures, and my brother in law cashed in on a favor to get our wedding cake for free.
> 
> You would have thought I was broke and couldn't afford a wedding. Lol but my friends and family were so happy to be a part of the wedding and wanted to do it, especially since my idea of wedding was a drive thru Elvis chapel in Vegas!
> 
> My nieces and sisters were my bridesmaids, my nephew and stepsons were the groomsmen, my twin brother walked me down the aisle, and another brother performed the ceremony.
> 
> Best of all, my dream wedding entailed me making absolutely no decisions and not worrying over any of the details, and I didn't. To this day I've never even seen my wedding invitation.
> 
> I knew my hubby in high school and re-met him 25 years later. We had a whirlwind romance and wedding. I don't have children and surely won't have the years with him that others have with their spouses, but I still feel so blessed.


 
I missed this one as well!  Another wonderful, romantic love story.  Sometimes it takes awhile to find your soul mate.  I love that you new each other in high school and then re-connected so many years later.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

AuntJulie said:


> Thanks my friend. It's nice to know there really are some good men out there. We need to start a trend and preach it to the young women, so they know there are good ones!
> 
> All women of any age should keep their standards high and if he doesn't call you when he said he would, he waits until the last minute to ask you out, he doesn't open your car door, and he doesn't pick you up at your front door, then cut him loose and wait for the next one!


 
Preach it! There are good men out there! I've been lucky to be with my soul mate for over 25 years and he truly is the other half of my heart. He puts up with living with me - that's not an easy task!


----------



## Theresazm

Got the new Sutton Tricolor and coin purse from the store in Berlin. My friend got a mini Selma  These are my first MKs ever and I already love them so much!


----------



## keishapie1973

Theresazm said:


> Got the new Sutton Tricolor and coin purse from the store in Berlin. My friend got a mini Selma  These are my first MKs ever and I already love them so much!
> 
> View attachment 2640797



OMG!!! That tricolor Sutton is to die for......


----------



## ubo22

Theresazm said:


> Got the new Sutton Tricolor and coin purse from the store in Berlin. My friend got a mini Selma  These are my first MKs ever and I already love them so much!
> 
> View attachment 2640797





tauketula said:


> OMG!!! That tricolor Sutton is to die for......



+1 
 I've had my eye on this exact Dressy/Sutton for a while.  I love the navy/white/luggage combination.  I still haven't seen it anywhere in large, though, only medium.


----------



## Twoboyz

Theresazm said:


> Got the new Sutton Tricolor and coin purse from the store in Berlin. My friend got a mini Selma  These are my first MKs ever and I already love them so much!
> 
> View attachment 2640797




Really really pretty. Congrats!


----------



## AuntJulie

Skyblue4 said:


> Beautiful story, brimming with the love of friends and family!  Thanks for sharing your "Happily Ever After"!



Thank you so much my friend!


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> I love your story too! Congratulations and best wishes. You have an amazing family.



Thank you!  My mother always made sure all 6 of us stayed close. Two sets of twins back to back along with the other two 1.5 years before and after, make us all close in age!


----------



## AuntJulie

Theresazm said:


> Got the new Sutton Tricolor and coin purse from the store in Berlin. My friend got a mini Selma  These are my first MKs ever and I already love them so much!
> 
> View attachment 2640797



These are lovely!


----------



## espressions

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I've had my eye on this exact Dressy/Sutton for a while.  I love the navy/white/luggage combination.  I still haven't seen it anywhere in large, though, only medium.



they have it at Bloomingdales

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...sp=1&rid=&spc=131&cm_kws=michael michael kors


----------



## espressions

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I've had my eye on this exact Dressy/Sutton for a while.  I love the navy/white/luggage combination.  I still haven't seen it anywhere in large, though, only medium.



and also L&T (25% off)...seems like they are everywhere now!

http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ther-large-dressy-tote-bag-0102-30t4gjts7l--1


----------



## Live It Up

I'm home with my Macy's F&F deals: the large Susannah tote in Vanilla; the large Fulton shoulder tote in embossed python; and the large Selma in Mandarin. Clancy had to check everything out, too. 

It's uncanny how MK's Mandarin looks so much like Coach's Love Red. Here's my Selma next my Coach small Phoebe.


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> What a nice love story. I'm so sorry for your loss.


Thank you.


----------



## Live It Up

Theresazm said:


> Got the new Sutton Tricolor and coin purse from the store in Berlin. My friend got a mini Selma  These are my first MKs ever and I already love them so much!
> 
> View attachment 2640797


Oh I love that color combo!


----------



## ubo22

espressions said:


> they have it at Bloomingdales
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-tote-jet-set-travel-center-stripe-large?ID=1052717&CategoryID=16958&color=Navy/White/Luggage#fn=FOB%3DHandbags%26spp%3D19%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D131%26cm_kws%3Dmichael%20michael%20kors





espressions said:


> and also L&T (25% off)...seems like they are everywhere now!
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ther-large-dressy-tote-bag-0102-30t4gjts7l--1



Thanks for the heads up!  I didn't know they finally came out with the large size.  I'm definitely going to take a closer look now.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> I'm home with my Macy's F&F deals: the large Susannah tote in Vanilla; the large Fulton shoulder tote in embossed python; and the large Selma in Mandarin. Clancy had to check everything out, too.
> 
> It's uncanny how MK's Mandarin looks so much like Coach's Love Red. Here's my Selma next my Coach small Phoebe.


Lovely bags! Oh wow mandarin looks so similar to love red. I thought mandarin was more orangy...hmmm must have been the sites. Love the color!


----------



## vesperholly

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I missed this one as well!  Another wonderful, romantic love story.  Sometimes it takes awhile to find your soul mate.  I love that you new each other in high school and then re-connected so many years later.



Aww loved reading all the stories amidst the pretty bags!  Makes me feel less pitiful for being nearly 34 and unmarried. Stories like these make me realize that I should never settle and love comes in all different shapes, sizes and ages.


----------



## Live It Up

I have a son who just turned 36 and he's never been married either. I wish he'd find his true love soon so I can enjoy grandkids before I get too old and feeble to hold them.


----------



## Theresazm

ubo22 said:


> +1
> I've had my eye on this exact Dressy/Sutton for a while.  I love the navy/white/luggage combination.  I still haven't seen it anywhere in large, though, only medium.



They had them both in medium and large in the Berlin Mk store and I tried them both. The color combination in large (black, white and brown) was gorgeous! I actually prefered that. But since I'm only 5'1 I went for the medium because the only noticeable difference is really the height. I would recommend this bag! The two zipper compartment are just sooo handy too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> I'm home with my Macy's F&F deals: the large Susannah tote in Vanilla; the large Fulton shoulder tote in embossed python; and the large Selma in Mandarin. Clancy had to check everything out, too.
> 
> It's uncanny how MK's Mandarin looks so much like Coach's Love Red. Here's my Selma next my Coach small Phoebe.


 

Beautiful!!  Congrats!  I'm especially drooling over the Mandarin Selma....


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!!  Congrats!  I'm especially drooling over the Mandarin Selma....


Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

espressions said:


> they have it at Bloomingdales
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-tote-jet-set-travel-center-stripe-large?ID=1052717&CategoryID=16958&color=Navy/White/Luggage#fn=FOB%3DHandbags%26spp%3D19%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D131%26cm_kws%3Dmichael%20michael%20kors



However, it's on order, not currently in stock.



espressions said:


> and also L&T (25% off)...seems like they are everywhere now!
> 
> http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp...ther-large-dressy-tote-bag-0102-30t4gjts7l--1



I just ordered it from L&T on sale with free shipping plus 2.5% back from e*bates.  Thanks again for the heads up.



Theresazm said:


> They had them both in medium and large in the Berlin Mk store and I tried them both. The color combination in large (black, white and brown) was gorgeous! I actually prefered that. But since I'm only 5'1 I went for the medium because the only noticeable difference is really the height. I would recommend this bag! The two zipper compartment are just sooo handy too.



I'm tall, so always need a large over a medium handbag.  I really love the navy/white/luggage color combo and just ordered a large from L&T.  I can't wait to see the bag IRL because I've never been able to find that color combo in store.


----------



## espressions

ubo22 said:


> However, it's on order, not currently in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered it from L&T on sale with free shipping plus 2.5% back from e*bates.  Thanks again for the heads up.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tall, so always need a large over a medium handbag.  I really love the navy/white/luggage color combo and just ordered a large from L&T.  I can't wait to see the bag IRL because I've never been able to find that color combo in store.



Awesome!! Let us know how it is when it arrives!


----------



## Theresazm

ubo22 said:


> I'm tall, so always need a large over a medium handbag.  I really love the navy/white/luggage color combo and just ordered a large from L&T.  I can't wait to see the bag IRL because I've never been able to find that color combo in store.



Congratz! I'm sure you'll love it and just wait and see - the color combo IRL is unbelievable! Can't wait to see yours


----------



## ubo22

espressions said:


> Awesome!! Let us know how it is when it arrives!



Will do.



Theresazm said:


> Congratz! I'm sure you'll love it and just wait and see - the color combo IRL is unbelievable! Can't wait to see yours



I can't wait either.  I'm still not even sure what the inside lining color is because I've never seen a picture of the inside of this color combo.


----------



## Theresazm

ubo22 said:


> Will do.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait either.  I'm still not even sure what the inside lining color is because I've never seen a picture of the inside of this color combo.



You've ordered in the same color combo as mine, right? If you'd like I can take a picture of my lining so you know the color before you get yours


----------



## ubo22

Theresazm said:


> You've ordered in the same color combo as mine, right? If you'd like I can take a picture of my lining so you know the color before you get yours


Thanks!  I'd love to see pictures of the inside lining color.  You mentioned in an earlier post that yours was black/white/luggage.  Mine is navy/white/luggage.  Are you sure the black isn't really navy?  I've never seen a version with black/white on the front and luggage sides, handles, & strap in the US.


----------



## Theresazm

ubo22 said:


> Thanks!  I'd love to see pictures of the inside lining color.  You mentioned in an earlier post that yours was black/white/luggage.  Mine is navy/white/luggage.  Are you sure the black isn't really navy?  I've never seen a version with black/white on the front and luggage sides, handles, & strap in the US.



Mine is navy/white/luggage and it was the only color combo in the medium size. But the link from L&T in the previous post is the large in the color combo black/white/luggage and that's the one I saw too. I think the colors are easier to tell apart IRL. But the SA in the store in Berlin told me that the large only came in black/white/luggage. Don't know if she meant in generel or in their stock. I hope I've explained it a bit better  

I've attached some photos of the lining. Sorry for the bad lightning though.


----------



## ubo22

Theresazm said:


> Mine is navy/white/luggage and it was the only color combo in the medium size. But the link from L&T in the previous post is the large in the color combo black/white/luggage and that's the one I saw too. I think the colors are easier to tell apart IRL. But the SA in the store in Berlin told me that the large only came in black/white/luggage. Don't know if she meant in generel or in their stock. I hope I've explained it a bit better
> 
> I've attached some photos of the lining. Sorry for the bad lightning though.
> 
> View attachment 2642344
> 
> View attachment 2642345
> 
> View attachment 2642347


Great, thanks!  So the saffiano trim inside seems to always match the color on the outer front of the tricolor bag.  So the navy/white/luggage has the navy saffiano trim inside and a lighter, neutral interior.  

L&T and Bloomingdale's now have the navy/white/luggage in the large size.  I had only seen it online in the medium size up until now on the MK website.  There is also a luggage/white/black version (luggage and white on the front; black on the sides, handles, & strap; luggage saffiano trim inside with black interior) and a raspberry/white/black version (raspberry and white on the front; black on the sides, handles, & strap; raspberry saffiano trim inside with black interior) in the large size.


----------



## Live It Up

Just arrived...my large Hamilton in Dark dune.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived...my large Hamilton in Dark dune.


Sooo pretty! I love the color Dune  - so versatile!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Just arrived...my large Hamilton in Dark dune.


 
What a pretty color!  Congrats!


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo pretty! I love the color Dune  - so versatile!


Thanks. The color is so much nicer in person.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a pretty color!  Congrats!


Thanks. I'm luvin' it!


----------



## Live It Up

Large Mandarin Selma with my Coach Madison Skinny Wallet in Love Red.  The colors are almost identical.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Large Mandarin Selma with my Coach Madison Skinny Wallet in Love Red.  The colors are almost identical.


Oh wow - they sure are! I've never seen mandarin irl - but I have love red...and it's such a pretty color! Well that'll make it easier to find matching accessories - going across 2 brands! lol


----------



## jazzyj1021

My F&F purchases. Tri-colored Sutton (not sure if I'll keep) and black Jet Set, and hamilton messenger. My summer blue baby needed a friend. I love the shape and the size I decided on the black one. Also helps it was on sale along with the FF sale! 
That's it I'm done. If I want a new one.. One has to go. 







Can't wait to see y'all summer purchases!


----------



## Live It Up

Great selection. I love all those colors.


----------



## Patlynn42

Purchased at Macy's tonight, undecided yet if it's a keeper or not.


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Large Mandarin Selma with my Coach Madison Skinny Wallet in Love Red.  The colors are almost identical.




Beautiful!  I love the red.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I ended up returning the Summer Blue Striped NS Hamilton and a metallic tote I recently purchased-it just wasn't love. But I didn't come home empty handed. I found this lovely. 

Jet Set EW Signature Tote in Black. 

This just might be the bag I take on vacation. (I usually take only one bag on a trip and this will go with whatever I'm wearing) 

It has a middle zipper compartment that will hold my iPad. Which is a definite plus. 
View attachment 2643981


----------



## Minkette

jazzyj1021 said:


> My F&F purchases. Tri-colored Sutton (not sure if I'll keep) and black Jet Set, and hamilton messenger. My summer blue baby needed a friend. I love the shape and the size I decided on the black one. Also helps it was on sale along with the FF sale!
> That's it I'm done. If I want a new one.. One has to go.
> View attachment 2643499
> 
> View attachment 2643501
> 
> View attachment 2643502
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all summer purchases!


I love the "ice cream sandwich" description! :giggles:

Every time I see a picture of this bag, I want it just a little bit more. I really need some clothes to go with it tho! It is so sassy and my wardrobe is so... well... not sassy. 

Such a dilemma!


----------



## AuntJulie

jazzyj1021 said:


> My F&F purchases. Tri-colored Sutton (not sure if I'll keep) and black Jet Set, and hamilton messenger. My summer blue baby needed a friend. I love the shape and the size I decided on the black one. Also helps it was on sale along with the FF sale!
> That's it I'm done. If I want a new one.. One has to go.
> View attachment 2643499
> 
> View attachment 2643501
> 
> View attachment 2643502
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see y'all summer purchases!



The color block sutton was on sale in addition to the F and F discount?  Where?


----------



## Minkette

AuntJulie said:


> The color block sutton was on sale in addition to the F and F discount?  Where?


I think she meant the small jet set satchel in black was on sale plus the F&F...? I haven't seen the tri color suttons on sale...


----------



## jazzyj1021

AuntJulie said:


> The color block sutton was on sale in addition to the F and F discount?  Where?




I meant the others were on sale. Sorry


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I ended up returning the Summer Blue Striped NS Hamilton and a metallic tote I recently purchased-it just wasn't love. But I didn't come home empty handed. I found this lovely.
> 
> Jet Set EW Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> This just might be the bag I take on vacation. (I usually take only one bag on a trip and this will go with whatever I'm wearing)
> 
> It has a middle zipper compartment that will hold my iPad. Which is a definite plus.
> View attachment 2643981


You only take one bag on vaca?!?! Wow I'm impressed! lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Well, here I go again. The obsessive behavior continues. Lol. After returning the vanilla one, I kept seeing advertisements online and they got to me. I just love the look of this bag! I got the brown though, which is a better match for me. Also I found her a whopping $159 out the door at Lord & Taylor! She retails at $398. L&T is my new favorite store. They don't bother you every two minutes and the bags are not locked up so you can try them on. So this is officially my first MK purchase.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Twoboyz said:


> Well, here I go again. The obsessive behavior continues. Lol. After returning the vanilla one, I kept seeing advertisements online and they got to me. I just love the look of this bag! I got the brown though, which is a better match for me. Also I found her a whopping $159 out the door at Lord & Taylor! She retails at $398. L&T is my new favorite store. They don't bother you every two minutes and the bags are not locked up so you can try them on. So this is officially my first MK purchase.
> 
> View attachment 2644162


Nice! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Enjoy your new bag!




Thank you


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I ended up returning the Summer Blue Striped NS Hamilton and a metallic tote I recently purchased-it just wasn't love. But I didn't come home empty handed. I found this lovely.
> 
> Jet Set EW Signature Tote in Black.
> 
> This just might be the bag I take on vacation. (I usually take only one bag on a trip and this will go with whatever I'm wearing)
> 
> It has a middle zipper compartment that will hold my iPad. Which is a definite plus.
> View attachment 2643981




Very nice. I love the black signature. It's so rich looking.  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Twoboyz

Patlynn42 said:


> Purchased at Macy's tonight, undecided yet if it's a keeper or not.
> View attachment 2643718
> View attachment 2643719




Very cute. So did you decide yet?


----------



## CoachGirl12

Searched high and low for this color! 

Introducing my Large Hamilton Messenger in Sapphire Blue!


----------



## jazzyj1021

CoachGirl12 said:


> Searched high and low for this color!
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my Large Hamilton Messenger in Sapphire Blue!




Twins!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

jazzyj1021 said:


> Twins!!


----------



## Patlynn42

Twoboyz said:


> Well, here I go again. The obsessive behavior continues. Lol. After returning the vanilla one, I kept seeing advertisements online and they got to me. I just love the look of this bag! I got the brown though, which is a better match for me. Also I found her a whopping $159 out the door at Lord & Taylor! She retails at $398. L&T is my new favorite store. They don't bother you every two minutes and the bags are not locked up so you can try them on. So this is officially my first MK purchase.
> 
> View attachment 2644162



Love it!


----------



## Patlynn42

Twoboyz said:


> Very cute. So did you decide yet?



Thanks!  Yes, I've decided to keep it, used it today! &#9786;


----------



## Patlynn42

CoachGirl12 said:


> Searched high and low for this color!
> 
> Introducing my Large Hamilton Messenger in Sapphire Blue!



I saw that at Macy's last night, very nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

Patlynn42 said:


> Thanks!  Yes, I've decided to keep it, used it today! &#9786;




Yay!  Congrats


----------



## Twoboyz

Patlynn42 said:


> Love it!




Thank you


----------



## Patlynn42

Twoboyz said:


> Yay!  Congrats



Thanks!


----------



## Live It Up

Here's most of my MK handbags:

1) Hamiltons

2) Brooke Medium Totes

3) Large Selmas

4) Harper Large Totes

5) Most of the rest


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Here's most of my MK handbags:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Hamiltons
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Brooke Medium Totes
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Large Selmas
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Harper Large Totes
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Most of the rest




That is a big and beautiful collection.  I would have a hard time deciding which one to carry everyday!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Here's most of my MK handbags:
> 
> 1) Hamiltons
> 
> 2) Brooke Medium Totes
> 
> 3) Large Selmas
> 
> 4) Harper Large Totes
> 
> 5) Most of the rest


Beautiful collection! So nicely displayed! In the 3rd pic is the lil one a Bedford Flap Crossbody?


----------



## Live It Up

Twoboyz said:


> That is a big and beautiful collection.  I would have a hard time deciding which one to carry everyday!! Thanks for sharing


Thanks. I have a harder time picking which outfit to wear everyday.  When I have the clothes picked out, selecting a bag isn't that hard. Today I'm sporting a Coach bag.


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> Beautiful collection! So nicely displayed! In the 3rd pic is the lil one a Bedford Flap Crossbody?


Thanks. If you're talking about the small navy bag in the last picture, yes it's a bedford flap crossbody. I use it when I'm out walking my dog.


----------



## Janniklok

I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#128522; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed


----------



## AuntJulie

Janniklok said:


> I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#128522; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645347
> View attachment 2645348



Oh gosh what's disappointing about it?  The label of outlet?  Who cares?  It's gorgeous!

It's leather and has beautiful details!  I've bought plenty of Coash MFF bags and I love them!


----------



## keishapie1973

Janniklok said:


> I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#128522; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645347
> View attachment 2645348




I have one retail Hamilton but honestly I prefer the outlet version. The leather and the size is just better for me, however, I don't own one yet.....


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Janniklok said:


> I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#128522; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645347
> View attachment 2645348


I have plenty of regular MKs to include a regular padlock hamilton but I would love to own an outlet hamilton. It's very sleek!


----------



## Guppygirl

Theresazm said:


> Got the new Sutton Tricolor and coin purse from the store in Berlin. My friend got a mini Selma  These are my first MKs ever and I already love them so much!
> 
> View attachment 2640797


Love the color blocking..gorgeous bag.


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Just sharing Hamilton's from my daughter's pink zinnia and my own cream colored with scarf covered handles (protection for handles) ATTACH]2645598[/ATTACH]


----------



## Live It Up

Janniklok said:


> I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#128522; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645347
> View attachment 2645348


There's NOTHING  wrong with buying a purse from an outlet store. You shouldn't feel disappointed at all. You got yourself a lovely bag, and a genuine Michael Kors instead of a knock off,  at a good price. What's wrong with that??? Congratulations and enjoy!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Janniklok said:


> I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#128522; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645347
> View attachment 2645348




Gorgeous bag! I just got my first MK recently too so I'm new to this designer as well. I didn't even know the outlet had MFF bags, since their prices are not really that much of a markdown. I just thought there was only one version of their bags.  The outlet has beautiful bags. Personally I wouldn't be concerned about it. Enjoy your new bag


----------



## Twoboyz

Tlcsuccess said:


> Just sharing Hamilton's from my daughter's pink zinnia and my own cream colored with scarf covered handles (protection for handles) ATTACH]2645598[/ATTACH]




Both are so beautiful. I like your idea for protecting the handles. The leather looks luscious!


----------



## AuntJulie

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous bag! I just got my first MK recently too so I'm new to this designer as well. I didn't even know the outlet had MFF bags, since their prices are not really that much of a markdown. I just thought there was only one version of their bags.  The outlet has beautiful bags. Personally I wouldn't be concerned about it. Enjoy your new bag



The outlet prices aren't much different than the boutiques, however their sales are bigger. I went to the outlet several days before Memorial Day and they had many bags 40% to 50% off!  That makes them more reasonable.


----------



## Janniklok

tauketula said:


> I have one retail Hamilton but honestly I prefer the outlet version. The leather and the size is just better for me, however, I don't own one yet.....



is the size different too? I would really like to se an comparison some time


----------



## AuntJulie

Janniklok said:


> is the size different too? I would really like to se an comparison some time



Yes it is. The outlet Hamilton is larger than the boutique east west version but smaller than the boutique north south version.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Well, here I go again. The obsessive behavior continues. Lol. After returning the vanilla one, I kept seeing advertisements online and they got to me. I just love the look of this bag! I got the brown though, which is a better match for me. Also I found her a whopping $159 out the door at Lord & Taylor! She retails at $398. L&T is my new favorite store. They don't bother you every two minutes and the bags are not locked up so you can try them on. So this is officially my first MK purchase.
> 
> View attachment 2644162


 
Congrats!  She's a beauty! Sometimes you just can't get a bag out of your mind. 

(I was the same with this same brown mono, but in the EW Hamilton.  For some reason, I had to have that bag - so she eventually came home with me.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> You only take one bag on vaca?!?! Wow I'm impressed! lol


 

Sorry - I just came back and saw this.

Yeah, even though I change bags every day here at home, when I'm on a trip I take one bag, so I don't have to worry about keeping up with everything.  

BUT - part of my trip includes an outlet visit or two, and I know I'll come home with something......


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Here's most of my MK handbags:
> 
> 1) Hamiltons
> 
> 2) Brooke Medium Totes
> 
> 3) Large Selmas
> 
> 4) Harper Large Totes
> 
> 5) Most of the rest


 
What an awesome collection you have!  Beautiful!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice. I love the black signature. It's so rich looking. Enjoy your vacation.


 
Thank you!  I like how it is subtle and not in your face with the logo.  

And thanks - I'm so ready for my vacation and cannot wait, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Janniklok said:


> I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#55357;&#56842; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645347
> View attachment 2645348


 
I think your Hamilton is beautiful, and it looks great on you. 

There is nothing wrong with outlet/factory store versions of MK bags.  I think they are very well made.  And some people prefer the size of some of the outlet Hamiltons, and also prefer the bags without the padlock.  

I think what makes some people hesitate, is that the Coach MFF bags are sometimes not as great a quality as the FP Coach bags.  That can create a stigma in their mind about all factory bags.  But I have heard that is not the case with MK outlet bags, and Kate Spade outlet bags. The quality is just as good.

But the most important thing is that YOU like the bag.  That's all that matters.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CoachGirl12 said:


> Searched high and low for this color!
> 
> Introducing my Large Hamilton Messenger in Sapphire Blue!


 
Beautiful!  Love the sapphire blue!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Tlcsuccess said:


> Just sharing Hamilton's from my daughter's pink zinnia and my own cream colored with scarf covered handles (protection for handles) ATTACH]2645598[/ATTACH]


 
Beautiful!!


----------



## Twoboyz

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  She's a beauty! Sometimes you just can't get a bag out of your mind.
> 
> (I was the same with this same brown mono, but in the EW Hamilton.  For some reason, I had to have that bag - so she eventually came home with me.)




Thank you!


----------



## Twoboyz

AuntJulie said:


> The outlet prices aren't much different than the boutiques, however their sales are bigger. I went to the outlet several days before Memorial Day and they had many bags 40% to 50% off!  That makes them more reasonable.




Thanks, that's good to know. I live a couple miles from an outlet so I expect I'll be making some trips there


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What an awesome collection you have!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Live It Up

My Aqua Selma came today. It is really more like a teal green. Very pretty color.


----------



## iuvcoach

Live It Up said:


> My Aqua Selma came today. It is really more like a teal green. Very pretty color.



Very pretty,  congrats!!!!


----------



## ChaseDM

I just got an original Michael Kors Collection Gia Satchel in Cinnamon and it is beautiful!! He does not make the satchel anymore =[ and it was an italian made bag, such gorgeous calfskin and craftsmanship!


----------



## ubo22

Pics please...pretty please.


----------



## ubo22

ChaseDM said:


> I just got an original Michael Kors Collection Gia Satchel in Cinnamon and it is beautiful!! He does not make the satchel anymore =[ and it was an italian made bag, such gorgeous calfskin and craftsmanship!



Pics please...pretty please.


----------



## ChaseDM

give me just a a little while!! I have been eyeing this bag for years. I have worked for Michael Kors at a retail store and at a high end department store as a Michael Kors Specialist, and I remember back when I first started everyone wanted this bag!! So happy I found it and I do not even want to say how much because it was TOO much of a steal!!!! =] My name is Chase BTW if anyone needs any MK help ever!


----------



## Patlynn42

Janniklok said:


> I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#128522; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645347
> View attachment 2645348



I love the look of the outlet Hamilton, I agree that I don't think you should feel disappointed!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sorry - I just came back and saw this.
> 
> Yeah, even though I change bags every day here at home, when I'm on a trip I take one bag, so I don't have to worry about keeping up with everything.
> 
> BUT - part of my trip includes an outlet visit or two, and I know I'll come home with something......


Ohhh okkay....I see....lol...that makes better sense.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> My Aqua Selma came today. It is really more like a teal green. Very pretty color.


Ooo I just LOVE this color! Def a color I have my eye on.


----------



## Live It Up

iuvcoach said:


> Very pretty,  congrats!!!!


Thank you.




BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo I just LOVE this color! Def a color I have my eye on.


I, too, like the color...a lot more than I thought I would. It's definitely more green than blue.


----------



## ChaseDM

I cannot seem to get my pics to attach so I can show off my beautiful bag!!!


----------



## ChaseDM

file:///Users/jwillo1045/Downloads/image.jpeg


----------



## ChaseDM

ubo22 said:


> Pics please...pretty please.


I am making the images small enough to post right now!


----------



## ChaseDM

Here it is =]

Sorry for the first one being sideways!


----------



## bellevie0891

Live It Up said:


> My Aqua Selma came today. It is really more like a teal green. Very pretty color.



So pretty! I ordered my VERY first MK bag last week... unfortunately it arrived today and the lock is broken off the strap. Cannot wait to get the replacement though!


----------



## iluvmc24

ChaseDM said:


> Here it is =]
> 
> Sorry for the first one being sideways!



 is that the reese replica?


----------



## ChaseDM

iluvmc24 said:


> is that the reese replica?


No, this is the Michael Kors Collection Gia Satchel in Cinnamon. I do not own any replicas I have worked for the brand too long to do that.


----------



## iluvmc24

Oh ok great! I saw one just like that that was supposed to be reeses replica but I just saw it online and sorry for the misunderstanding I had never seen your bag bfore  its cute!


----------



## ChaseDM

iluvmc24 said:


> Oh ok great! I saw one just like that that was supposed to be reeses replica but I just saw it online and sorry for the misunderstanding I had never seen your bag bfore  its cute!


Thank you, it was the big thing when I first started working for the brand back in 2010, now it is all about the Miranda. I got this at such a great price I felt like I was a thief!! Some of his only Italian made bags, also lined in leather! My fav so far


----------



## iluvmc24

ChaseDM said:


> Thank you, it was the big thing when I first started working for the brand back in 2010, now it is all about the Miranda. I got this at such a great price I felt like I was a thief!! Some of his only Italian made bags, also lined in leather! My fav so far



The zip opening on top on your  bag reminds me of the selma's opening, I have been wanting the selma 4 a while and the Miranda I have seen it but its really not me, but I dont descriminate I would like to have it anyways!! And what was your deal in your bag dont be shy we want 2 know!


----------



## ChaseDM

iluvmc24 said:


> The zip opening on top on your  bag reminds me of the selma's opening, I have been wanting the selma 4 a while and the Miranda I have seen it but its really not me, but I dont descriminate I would like to have it anyways!! And what was your deal in your bag dont be shy we want 2 know!


yea a lot of his current bags take from the Gia, I wish he still made the satchel =[. That version retailed for $895 when in production, and I got it for $160!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChaseDM

iluvmc24 said:


> The zip opening on top on your  bag reminds me of the selma's opening, I have been wanting the selma 4 a while and the Miranda I have seen it but its really not me, but I dont descriminate I would like to have it anyways!! And what was your deal in your bag dont be shy we want 2 know!


I wanted the Selma as soon as I saw it in the catalogues before it came to our store, I am glad I held out because this is the bag the Selma drew from, AND it is edge painted perfectly. I really prefer the Calfskin to the Saffiano or regular Cowhide. This is my first MK Collection bag, I have others by him but they are all Michael by Michael Kors. People get that so confused lol!!


----------



## telrunya

Janniklok said:


> I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#128522; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645347
> View attachment 2645348



You carry the bag very well! Don't worry about it being made for outlets. In fact I think I'll prefer this to the usual version as I prefer less hardware! I'm now very tempted to get this bag too.

Anyway for Kate Spade, I prefer their made for outlets designs much more than those for retail. Hence 90% of my stuffs are from outlets.


----------



## acm1134

Just got these babies in from the ff sales !(:


Summer blue canvas stripe Hamilton 



Raspberry Hamilton 



Python print Hamilton


----------



## ubo22

ChaseDM said:


> Here it is =]
> 
> Sorry for the first one being sideways!





ChaseDM said:


> Thank you, it was the big thing when I first started working for the brand back in 2010, now it is all about the Miranda. I got this at such a great price I felt like I was a thief!! Some of his only Italian made bags, also lined in leather! My fav so far





ChaseDM said:


> yea a lot of his current bags take from the Gia, I wish he still made the satchel =[. That version retailed for $895 when in production, and I got it for $160!!!!!!!!!!





ChaseDM said:


> I wanted the Selma as soon as I saw it in the catalogues before it came to our store, I am glad I held out because this is the bag the Selma drew from, AND it is edge painted perfectly. I really prefer the Calfskin to the Saffiano or regular Cowhide. This is my first MK Collection bag, I have others by him but they are all Michael by Michael Kors. People get that so confused lol!!



Thanks so much for the pictures!  I love it!  And great price!  You're right, this was one of MK's first hit bags.  I wasn't even aware of MK back in 2010, but totally am obsessed as of recently.  I have 3 Selmas, a Miranda, and most recently a Dressy/Sutton.  So far, the Miranda tops the list with its calfskin leather and suede interior.  Very classy bag.  Enjoy your Gia!


----------



## ChaseDM

ubo22 said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures!  I love it!  And great price!  You're right, this was one of MK's first hit bags.  I wasn't even aware of MK back in 2010, but totally am obsessed as of recently.  I have 3 Selmas, a Miranda, and most recently a Dressy/Sutton.  So far, the Miranda tops the list with its calfskin leather and suede interior.  Very classy bag.  Enjoy your Gia!


Thank you!! Yes like I said I started working at one of his stores in 2010 and have been working with the brand in some way since, not at the moment though, and I ADORE this bag. Its craftsmanship and the calfskin like you said is just on another level than his contemporary bags leathers!! The side pockets I am obsessed with they are so helpful and the simplicity of the design sums up my style and taste in handbags!


----------



## ChaseDM

ChaseDM said:


> Thank you!! Yes like I said I started working at one of his stores in 2010 and have been working with the brand in some way since, not at the moment though, and I ADORE this bag. Its craftsmanship and the calfskin like you said is just on another level than his contemporary bags leathers!! The side pockets I am obsessed with they are so helpfully and the complicity of the design sums up my style and taste in handbags!


I also have a Luggage Uptown Astor w/ Silver Hardware, Bedford Bowling Satchel in Luggage with Gold Hardware, Brookeville large tote in Black with Silver Hardware, Tilda Clutch (before they added the bar, earlier design) in grey mock croc, and MANY wallets lol!


----------



## ChaseDM

ubo22 said:


> Thanks so much for the pictures!  I love it!  And great price!  You're right, this was one of MK's first hit bags.  I wasn't even aware of MK back in 2010, but totally am obsessed as of recently.  I have 3 Selmas, a Miranda, and most recently a Dressy/Sutton.  So far, the Miranda tops the list with its calfskin leather and suede interior.  Very classy bag.  Enjoy your Gia!



What color is your Miranda and is it the smaller or larger size tote?


----------



## Live It Up

acm1134 said:


> Just got these babies in from the ff sales !(:
> View attachment 2647699
> 
> Summer blue canvas stripe Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2647708
> 
> Raspberry Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2647712
> 
> Python print Hamilton


Nice! I love the different colors and textures.


----------



## acm1134

Live It Up said:


> Nice! I love the different colors and textures.




Thank you !(: all my bags are saffiano so it's nice to add a couple new materials to my collection


----------



## ubo22

ChaseDM said:


> What color is your Miranda and is it the smaller or larger size tote?


It's the large colorblock version with suntan handles & ties, shell front, and ivory sides.  I posted pics in the Miranda Tote Club thread.


----------



## Live It Up

Today was studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp day. I also received my Vintage Yellow Selma but am undecided as to whether or not to keep it. I don't think the color favors me.


----------



## beliveindestiny

baglover57 said:


> View attachment 2633913
> 
> 
> The best briefcase I ever owned!!
> So professional looking!
> Great for business !





Scarlett106 said:


> My first MK bag...Jet Set Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627277




lovely bags! do you guys remember the sizes of your bags? I bought one and I feel like it may be too big but the sizes up here look decent.


----------



## AuntJulie

Live It Up said:


> Today was studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp day. I also received my Vintage Yellow Selma but am undecided as to whether or not to keep it. I don't think the color favors me.



Oh goodness I love both of those Selma's!


----------



## mustangchick

CoachGirl12 said:


> Searched high and low for this color!
> 
> Introducing my Large Hamilton Messenger in Sapphire Blue!


Gorgeous!  I love this color.


----------



## vhelya

Live It Up said:


> Today was studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp day. I also received my Vintage Yellow Selma but am undecided as to whether or not to keep it. I don't think the color favors me.




Both actually look good on you


----------



## Twoboyz

Live It Up said:


> Today was studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp day. I also received my Vintage Yellow Selma but am undecided as to whether or not to keep it. I don't think the color favors me.




I love them! Both look really good in you


----------



## Twoboyz

acm1134 said:


> Just got these babies in from the ff sales !(:
> View attachment 2647699
> 
> Summer blue canvas stripe Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2647708
> 
> Raspberry Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2647712
> 
> Python print Hamilton




Nice haul! I love MK python.


----------



## Twoboyz

ChaseDM said:


> Here it is =]
> 
> Sorry for the first one being sideways!




Very nice bag. I'm new to MK, so this is the first time I'm seeing this bag.


----------



## Live It Up

AuntJulie said:


> Oh goodness I love both of those Selma's!


The studded Hemp Pick Stitch will get lots of use. I love it and it goes well with jeans (which I practically live in.) The jury is still out on the Vintage Yellow. It's a beautiful color, but I'm not sure it's ME.



vhelya said:


> Both actually look good on you


Aww...thanks!



Twoboyz said:


> I love them! Both look really good in you


I'll decide tomorrow whether or not to keep the Vintage Yellow. I'll try it out in different lighting with some different outfits. UPS didn't bring it until almost dinner time; so I really haven't been able to check it out in good light. It's much brighter than shows in the picture...maybe too bright. We'll see tomorrow if it stays or goes.


----------



## tetsubean

Janniklok said:


> I just got my first MK - the outlet version of the large Hamilton. A bit dissapointed about the outlet thing (don't nessesarily want everyone to know that i bought it in a factory store). But i dont know the brand very Well so i just found out about this when i saw the regularitet one's with the padlock. Well I just figured that it has a great bag for school use and yet wasnt too pricey for a bag you intent to use a lot and dont want to baby. &#128522; Though I'm still a bit dissapointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645347
> View attachment 2645348


Don't be disappointed, your bag is lovely and looks good on you. I did same thing as you. I saw this beautiful bag (same as yours except in Vanilla) at TJMaxx. I carried it around with me in the store (afraid someone else would snatch it up) while I was trying to decide if I should get it. I'm new to MK too so I had no idea there was a MFF version and a boutique version. I bought it and have received so many compliments on it! I bought a lock and key version of the large N/S in Summer Blue but the Vanilla E/W MFF version is still my favorite and it's my "go to" bag. I like the simplicity of the name plate. It's great quality too. Wear it proud and enjoy it!


----------



## cynergyfit

I was on the hunt for a small jet set tote in yellow and was able to get the vintage yellow from Macy's FF sale This color makes me so happy!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cynergyfit said:


> I was on the hunt for a small jet set tote in yellow and was able to get the vintage yellow from Macy's FF sale This color makes me so happy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648319




It's such a cheerful color. It makes me happy too  Congrats on find your yellow bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> My Aqua Selma came today. It is really more like a teal green. Very pretty color.


 
Oh my!  That is gorgeous!  I am definitely going to try to get an aqua Selma - your mod shot sealed the deal on that! 

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> Just got these babies in from the ff sales !(:
> View attachment 2647699
> 
> Summer blue canvas stripe Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2647708
> 
> Raspberry Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2647712
> 
> Python print Hamilton


 

Beautiful!  Congrats on your new lovelies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Today was studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp day. I also received my Vintage Yellow Selma but am undecided as to whether or not to keep it. I don't think the color favors me.


 
I like both bags on you.  And now there are two more Selmas to add to my wish list, lol.  You are such an enabler, lol!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cynergyfit said:


> I was on the hunt for a small jet set tote in yellow and was able to get the vintage yellow from Macy's FF sale This color makes me so happy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648319


 

Beautiful!   Congrats!


----------



## ChaseDM

Twoboyz said:


> Very nice bag. I'm new to MK, so this is the first time I'm seeing this bag.


The bag is no longer in production =[ This bag gives me so much room though and keeps its structure due to construction. I like saffiano, but I have never had calfskin and am LOVING it!


----------



## Twoboyz

ChaseDM said:


> The bag is no longer in production =[ This bag gives me so much room though and keeps its structure due to construction. I like saffiano, but I have never had calfskin and am LOVING it!




One of my Dooney's is a calf leather bag. It's gorgeous!  It's not structured though. It's more slouchy.


----------



## ChaseDM

Twoboyz said:


> One of my Dooney's is a calf leather bag. It's gorgeous!  It's not structured though. It's more slouchy.


All my other MK's are slouchy, but they are not collection either. I feel like his collection bags have a little more structure to them and do not fall as easily.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh my!  That is gorgeous!  I am definitely going to try to get an aqua Selma - your mod shot sealed the deal on that!
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!


Thanks. It is a beautiful color.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I like both bags on you.  And now there are two more Selmas to add to my wish list, lol.  You are such an enabler, lol!


Hahaha!   Yeah, maybe. But I've decided to return the Vintage Yellow. The color is very pretty, but it doesn't really go with ME. If I kept it, it would likely spend most of its life in a dust bag in the closet. So, I'll wait for another color that favors me better.


----------



## keishapie1973

Just got my Sophie in cedar from ups....


----------



## AuntJulie

cynergyfit said:


> I was on the hunt for a small jet set tote in yellow and was able to get the vintage yellow from Macy's FF sale This color makes me so happy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648319



Love, love, love it!  I want, want, want it!


----------



## cynergyfit

Twoboyz said:


> It's such a cheerful color. It makes me happy too  Congrats on find your yellow bag.




Thank you!  The aqua one came today &#128582;!!! Family pic coming soon!!


----------



## Twoboyz

cynergyfit said:


> Thank you!  The aqua one came today &#128582;!!! Family pic coming soon!!




I can only imagine how beautiful that one will be. I can't wait for the picture


----------



## shonnah

I am wanting a Hamilton but am stuck on if I want the larger or smaller size and if I want it in the luggage or black color.  Any suggestions?


----------



## iuvcoach

Medium Aqua Selma and Card Case Wallet. Bag was from L&T FF finally arrived today,  perfect and packaged very nice.  Well worth the wait.


----------



## Minkette

Live It Up said:


> Hahaha!   Yeah, maybe. But I've decided to return the Vintage Yellow. The color is very pretty, but it doesn't really go with ME. If I kept it, it would likely spend most of its life in a dust bag in the closet. So, I'll wait for another color that favors me better.


If it stays in the dust bag most of the year... prob isn't a keeper... but thinking about your comment on "autumn" colors, there is a saffiano scarlet color out for the jet set tote... I am hoping it comes out for the Selma! Perhaps you will like that color!


----------



## ubo22

shonnah said:


> I am wanting a Hamilton but am stuck on if I want the larger or smaller size and if I want it in the luggage or black color.  Any suggestions?


I don't have a Hamilton, but just took a look at the larger N/S version at the store the other day.  I was surprised, but that size looked normal on me.  I'm very tall, so it was a good size for me.  I had contemplated the E/W some time ago, but now know the N/S is best for me.  You'll need to try both sizes on in the store to figure out what size is best for your frame.  With regard to color, I saw it in dark dune with gold hardware and fell in love!  Dark dune is a great neutral...sort of like a brownish grey.  However, you can't go wrong with either black or luggage.  Get black if you want a more dressy look and luggage if you want a more every day look.


----------



## ubo22

iuvcoach said:


> Medium Aqua Selma and Card Case Wallet. Bag was from L&T FF finally arrived today,  perfect and packaged very nice.  Well worth the wait.


Very pretty...complements the cushion behind it.


----------



## iuvcoach

ubo22 said:


> Very pretty...complements the cushion behind it.



Thank you! !


----------



## amandah313

tauketula said:


> Just got my Sophie in cedar from ups....
> 
> View attachment 2648577




I really love this style and color. Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

amandah313 said:


> I really love this style and color. Congrats!




Thanks!!!


----------



## ubo22

My new large tricolor navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton next to my large luggage Selma.


----------



## tetsubean

cynergyfit said:


> I was on the hunt for a small jet set tote in yellow and was able to get the vintage yellow from Macy's FF sale This color makes me so happy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2648319


That's a beautiful color! I love it!


----------



## janiesea3

tauketula said:


> Just got my Sophie in cedar from ups....
> 
> View attachment 2648577



Bag twins! I LOVE my Cedar Sophie! Congrats!  I love that style soo much I got Mandarin from L & T last week...deciding if I'll keep it, or not. It's gorgeous!


----------



## janiesea3

iuvcoach said:


> Medium Aqua Selma and Card Case Wallet. Bag was from L&T FF finally arrived today,  perfect and packaged very nice.  Well worth the wait.



LOVE that color!!


----------



## Live It Up

Minkette said:


> If it stays in the dust bag most of the year... prob isn't a keeper... but thinking about your comment on "autumn" colors, there is a saffiano scarlet color out for the jet set tote... I am hoping it comes out for the Selma! Perhaps you will like that color!


Scarlet??? Oh, I already love it!


----------



## Twoboyz

iuvcoach said:


> Medium Aqua Selma and Card Case Wallet. Bag was from L&T FF finally arrived today,  perfect and packaged very nice.  Well worth the wait.




Really pretty!  I love your avatar too


----------



## Twoboyz

ubo22 said:


> My new large tricolor navy/white/luggage Dressy/Sutton next to my large luggage Selma.




Really nice classic bags.


----------



## shonnah

ubo22 said:


> I don't have a Hamilton, but just took a look at the larger N/S version at the store the other day.  I was surprised, but that size looked normal on me.  I'm very tall, so it was a good size for me.  I had contemplated the E/W some time ago, but now know the N/S is best for me.  You'll need to try both sizes on in the store to figure out what size is best for your frame.  With regard to color, I saw it in dark dune with gold hardware and fell in love!  Dark dune is a great neutral...sort of like a brownish grey.  However, you can't go wrong with either black or luggage.  Get black if you want a more dressy look and luggage if you want a more every day look.


Thanks!  I was going to order online but I guess I should wait and try them on for size.


----------



## ubo22

shonnah said:


> Thanks!  I was going to order online but I guess I should wait and try them on for size.


Yeah, I think that's the best course of action.  Try them on for yourself.  You'll never really know what looks best on you until you do.


----------



## ubo22

Twoboyz said:


> Really nice classic bags.


Thanks.  I love them both.  The Dressy/Sutton recently caught my eye in the MK Summer 2014 catalog, and I haven't been able to get it off of my mind since.  I just had to have it!


----------



## iuvcoach

Twoboyz said:


> Really pretty!  I love your avatar too



Thanks!!






janiesea3 said:


> LOVE that color!!



It's such a pretty color, thank you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Hahaha!   Yeah, maybe. But I've decided to return the Vintage Yellow. The color is very pretty, but it doesn't really go with ME. If I kept it, it would likely spend most of its life in a dust bag in the closet. So, I'll wait for another color that favors me better.


Oh well. There are plenty of other bags out there and I'm sure you'll have no problems finding a great replacement.  You do well finding nice bags.


----------



## BeachBagGal

iuvcoach said:


> Medium Aqua Selma and Card Case Wallet. Bag was from L&T FF finally arrived today,  perfect and packaged very nice.  Well worth the wait.


Goregous!


----------



## cynergyfit

Live It Up said:


> My Aqua Selma came today. It is really more like a teal green. Very pretty color.




Love the selma and the aqua is just amazing!!! I got the aqua jet set tote today and I just can't get over the beauty of the color.  I love all your new bags especially the studded selma ...your mod shot has me thinking....


----------



## Shoyla7122

sandc said:


> I own this one. . for now. It might have to go back. I am not sure if it is love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is on it's way to me now.


i havent seen this color of MK bag. I love it, its a great color! good choice! (:


----------



## paula3boys

iuvcoach said:


> Medium Aqua Selma and Card Case Wallet. Bag was from L&T FF finally arrived today,  perfect and packaged very nice.  Well worth the wait.



How big is the card case? What do you keep in it? I haven't seen one IRL yet.

Beautiful combo and love the chair/cushion also


----------



## iuvcoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Goregous!



Thanks







paula3boys said:


> How big is the card case? What do you keep in it? I haven't seen one IRL yet.
> 
> Beautiful combo and love the chair/cushion also



Thank you!! I use the card case as wallet. The back has cc and clear ID slots.  Very easy to use and grab out of bags.


----------



## AurelieLily

Today I bought my first MK bag it's the hamilton large one in black


----------



## paula3boys

iuvcoach said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I use the card case as wallet. The back has cc and clear ID slots.  Very easy to use and grab out of bags.




Thanks for that picture! Where did you find aqua card case?


----------



## iuvcoach

paula3boys said:


> Thanks for that picture! Where did you find aqua card case?



YW, Belk.


----------



## Twoboyz

AurelieLily said:


> Today I bought my first MK bag it's the hamilton large one in black



Looks really nice on you.   Congrats!


----------



## iuvcoach

AurelieLily said:


> Today I bought my first MK bag it's the hamilton large one in black



Congrats!!!


----------



## ChaseDM

Does anyone else here own a Gia Satchel? I am trying to find some members that have the bag and love it as much as I do!!


----------



## Len16

This are mine...


----------



## Len16

And this...


----------



## Live It Up

Len16 said:


> And this...


I have the same bag and love it!


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh well. There are plenty of other bags out there and I'm sure you'll have no problems finding a great replacement.  You do well finding nice bags.


Thanks. I found a silver lizard Selma on clearance. I hadn't seen one before in person. Very pretty.


----------



## Live It Up

cynergyfit said:


> Love the selma and the aqua is just amazing!!! I got the aqua jet set tote today and I just can't get over the beauty of the color.  I love all your new bags especially the studded selma ...your mod shot has me thinking....


Thanks. I think the Pick Stitch Selmas, with or without the studs, are great bags. Macys had a bunch of them on their clearance table a few weeks back. I walked in carrying my Denim Pick Stitch with the brown leather, and got eyeballed by the ladies checking out the good buys. Two of the gals went back to the Pick Stitch and bought them. I guess seeing it being carried makes more of an impression than sitting on a table.


----------



## Live It Up

Goodbye Vintage Yellow and HELLO Silver Lizard.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Live It Up said:


> Goodbye Vintage Yellow and HELLO Silver Lizard.


Ooo what a slick beauty!


----------



## cynergyfit

Live It Up said:


> Goodbye Vintage Yellow and HELLO Silver Lizard.




This one is to die for!!!! &#128522;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#128588;


----------



## Live It Up

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo what a slick beauty!


Yes, she may not have the cheerful POP of VY, but she is definitely a head turner.



cynergyfit said:


> This one is to die for!!!! &#128522;&#127881;&#127881;&#127881;&#128588;


Thanks, I thought so, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Thanks. I think the Pick Stitch Selmas, with or without the studs, are great bags. Macys had a bunch of them on their clearance table a few weeks back. I walked in carrying my Denim Pick Stitch with the brown leather, and got eyeballed by the ladies checking out the good buys. Two of the gals went back to the Pick Stitch and bought them. I guess seeing it being carried makes more of an impression than sitting on a table.



That's why I like the mod shots so much.  They really help me get a sense of how a bag really looks.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Goodbye Vintage Yellow and HELLO Silver Lizard.



Beautiful!  Congrats!  You're finding some great deals lately.


----------



## Live It Up

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!  You're finding some great deals lately.


Thank you. I think it's time to take a break and enjoy the lovelies I already have.


----------



## Live It Up

Dark Dune Selma and I are headed out to pick up my 2 kittens that were spayed on Wednesday.


----------



## Minkette

Saw these at Dillards today. From a distance the tote looks like an LV bag.


----------



## LAltiero85

Live It Up said:


> Today was studded Selma Pick Stitch in Hemp day. I also received my Vintage Yellow Selma but am undecided as to whether or not to keep it. I don't think the color favors me.


Gorgeous bags!!! You have a GREAT MK collection it seems!  I love your style btw!


----------



## LAltiero85

tauketula said:


> Just got my Sophie in cedar from ups....
> 
> View attachment 2648577


SO.  GORGEOUS!   That's not Saffiano leather is it?  It doesn't appear to be from your pics.  It looks really soft! I love it!  The color is amazing!


----------



## LAltiero85

Hello everyone!  I'd love to join the MK community!  I have two MK bags so far...one purchased at Macy's which I will picture in a minute, and another that I purchased at TJ Maxx.  Not sure of the name/style for either, but I LOVE them.  

Everyone's bags are AMAZING btw!  I've been enjoying the eye candy!


----------



## LAltiero85

Here's my newest!


----------



## Linz379

LAltiero85 said:


> View attachment 2652164
> View attachment 2652165
> 
> 
> Here's my newest!


Gorgeous bag! May just have to purchase one of these.


----------



## pinkfish5

Beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

LAltiero85 said:


> View attachment 2652164
> View attachment 2652165
> 
> 
> Here's my newest!


This is the black Dressy or Sutton (different names depending on what retailer you purchased it from) in saffiano leather.  Is this the medium or large?  Nice!


----------



## bellevie0891

LAltiero85 said:


> View attachment 2652164
> View attachment 2652165
> 
> 
> Here's my newest!




So pretty!


----------



## houstonm2198

LAltiero85 said:


> View attachment 2652164
> View attachment 2652165
> 
> 
> Here's my newest!


Pretty!


----------



## Live It Up

LAltiero85 said:


> Gorgeous bags!!! You have a GREAT MK collection it seems!  I love your style btw!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Live It Up

LAltiero85 said:


> View attachment 2652164
> View attachment 2652165
> 
> 
> Here's my newest!


Beautiful!  Just when I thought I'd take a break from shopping, you've got me thinking maybe I should get just one more.


----------



## LAltiero85

ubo22 said:


> This is the black Dressy or Sutton (different names depending on what retailer you purchased it from) in saffiano leather.  Is this the medium or large?  Nice!


Thank you!  I believe it's the Large.


----------



## LAltiero85

Live It Up said:


> Beautiful!  Just when I thought I'd take a break from shopping, you've got me thinking maybe I should get just one more.


LOL!  I know!  That's how it goes!


----------



## LAltiero85

Linz379 said:


> Gorgeous bag! May just have to purchase one of these.


Thank you!!! It's really a great bag!  (I'm such a bad influence--lol!)


----------



## the_baglover

Minkette said:


> Saw these at Dillards today. From a distance the tote looks like an LV bag.



Very pretty. I haven't seen them in an MK shop yet.


----------



## ubo22

LAltiero85 said:


> Thank you!  I believe it's the Large.


Great bag!  I just got the large, also, in tricolor navy/white/luggage.  Enjoy!


----------



## LAltiero85

ubo22 said:


> Great bag!  I just got the large, also, in tricolor navy/white/luggage.  Enjoy!




Ohhhh sounds pretty!  And thank you!  Enjoy yours as well.


----------



## Live It Up

Brooke medium tote in Summer Blue.


----------



## keishapie1973

LAltiero85 said:


> SO.  GORGEOUS!   That's not Saffiano leather is it?  It doesn't appear to be from your pics.  It looks really soft! I love it!  The color is amazing!




Thank you!!! No, it's not saffiano. The leather smells and feels amazing..... &#128512;


----------



## LAltiero85

tauketula said:


> Thank you!!! No, it's not saffiano. The leather smells and feels amazing..... &#128512;


It looks buttery soft!  Hmmm...I may have to look for one of those!


----------



## LAltiero85

Live It Up said:


> Brooke medium tote in Summer Blue.


Pretty!  I love the color!


----------



## Live It Up

LAltiero85 said:


> Pretty!  I love the color!


Thanks, so do I.


----------



## Kikitakesphotos

I just got this and I absolutely love it for summer!


----------



## Kikitakesphotos




----------



## Christa72720

shoegalkirsty said:


> View attachment 2654315
> View attachment 2654317
> View attachment 2654319


Beautiful bag and great outfit!


----------



## vhelya

Just bought new family members


----------



## BeachBagGal

vhelya said:


> Just bought new family members
> 
> View attachment 2654992


Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## ubo22

vhelya said:


> Just bought new family members
> 
> View attachment 2654992


Nice!  Love the Selma in luggage with grommets and the navy Dressy/Sutton!  Enjoy!


----------



## bellevie0891

Here are my beauts!





Large Selma in black
Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
Signature Tote in brown
Travel Zip Around Continental Wallet in aqua

Very happy with my purchases... but longing for a Sutton!


----------



## Live It Up

tonyaann said:


> Here are my beauts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Selma in black
> Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
> Signature Tote in brown
> Travel Zip Around Continental Wallet in aqua
> 
> Very happy with my purchases... but longing for a Sutton!


Very nice!


----------



## Twoboyz

shoegalkirsty said:


> View attachment 2654285
> 
> 
> I just got this and I absolutely love it for summer!




It's perfect for summer!  Very pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

vhelya said:


> Just bought new family members
> 
> View attachment 2654992




Really nice! I love the grommets and the blue is really pretty too.


----------



## Twoboyz

tonyaann said:


> Here are my beauts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Selma in black
> 
> Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
> 
> Signature Tote in brown
> 
> Travel Zip Around Continental Wallet in aqua
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with my purchases... but longing for a Sutton!




Very nice haul! I think you just about covered every style of handbag a girl needs  
I


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tonyaann said:


> Here are my beauts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large Selma in black
> Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
> Signature Tote in brown
> Travel Zip Around Continental Wallet in aqua
> 
> Very happy with my purchases... but longing for a Sutton!


 
Beautiful family photo!  Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Brooke medium tote in Summer Blue.


 Love Summer Blue!  Such a gorgeous color.



shoegalkirsty said:


> View attachment 2654285
> 
> 
> I just got this and I absolutely love it for summer!


So pretty!  Such a cheerful color!



shoegalkirsty said:


> View attachment 2654315
> View attachment 2654317
> View attachment 2654319


 Love the color!



vhelya said:


> Just bought new family members
> 
> View attachment 2654992


 Beautiful new family members!  The Grommet Selma in Luggage is TDF!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Live It Up said:


> Dark Dune Selma and I are headed out to pick up my 2 kittens that were spayed on Wednesday.


 You are making me want a Dark Dune Selma now!  She looks great on you!



LAltiero85 said:


> View attachment 2652164
> View attachment 2652165
> 
> 
> Here's my newest!


 Classy and elegant - can't go wrong with a black bag.  Love her!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Len16 said:


> This are mine...


 Very pretty!



Len16 said:


> And this...


 Another beauty!



Live It Up said:


> Goodbye Vintage Yellow and HELLO Silver Lizard.


 Beautiful!  I love how this picture shows the texture of the bag.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

tauketula said:


> Just got my Sophie in cedar from ups....
> 
> View attachment 2648577



Gorgeous !!!   Bag twins!!!!!


----------



## ChaseDM

shoegalkirsty said:


> View attachment 2654285
> 
> 
> I just got this and I absolutely love it for summer!


OMG!! I just got the Gia Satchel in Cinnamon for a steal and am in LOVE! I have worked for MK since 2010 and remember the Gia being all the rage but I could not afford it at the time. Italin leather and Italian made, I think its the best Collection he's ever done in both MICHAEL Michael kore and Michael Kors Collection!!! I asked a few days ago on here if anyone else owned a Gia satchel, cause it has just been AMAZINGGG! Lovely tote, I have been looking at the tote in Black and Cinnamon with the mock croc on the sides!


----------



## Twoboyz

So much for my ban....

I made the mistake of going to the MK outlet for a little wallet that would fit in my DKNY clutch. I got the wallet, but look what else slithered out after me. It was 50% off and I couldn't resist. It's the MK Tristan Med Convertible Satchel in sand snake and the Jet Set Flap Coin Purse in black snake. These are items number 2 and 3 in my MK collection.


----------



## hav2havthat

Twoboyz said:


> So much for my ban....
> 
> I made the mistake of going to the MK outlet for a little wallet that would fit in my DKNY clutch. I got the wallet, but look what else slithered out after me. It was 50% off and I couldn't resist. It's the MK Tristan Med Convertible Satchel in sand snake and the Jet Set Flap Coin Purse in black snake. These are items number 2 and 3 in my MK collection.
> View attachment 2656731


 Wow, gorgeous!  I love the snake patterned leather, and the color too!


----------



## Twoboyz

hav2havthat said:


> Wow, gorgeous!  I love the snake patterned leather, and the color too!




Thank you! I love your name  I think it's my mantra.


----------



## Mrs. Mac

Twoboyz said:


> So much for my ban....
> 
> I made the mistake of going to the MK outlet for a little wallet that would fit in my DKNY clutch. I got the wallet, but look what else slithered out after me. It was 50% off and I couldn't resist. It's the MK Tristan Med Convertible Satchel in sand snake and the Jet Set Flap Coin Purse in black snake. These are items number 2 and 3 in my MK collection.
> View attachment 2656731



This bag is heaven!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

My newest addition sittin' with my main squeeze, the Large Hamilton Messenger.


----------



## ChaseDM

Twoboyz said:


> So much for my ban....
> 
> I made the mistake of going to the MK outlet for a little wallet that would fit in my DKNY clutch. I got the wallet, but look what else slithered out after me. It was 50% off and I couldn't resist. It's the MK Tristan Med Convertible Satchel in sand snake and the Jet Set Flap Coin Purse in black snake. These are items number 2 and 3 in my MK collection.
> View attachment 2656731


LOVE THAT WALLET. I remember them when I worked in an outlet store, much of his outlet stuff is actually more unique and less copy cat-ish than non outlet! Great finds, when I worked at the outlet I did, I never made any money because of our discount plus those kind of sales!!


----------



## keishapie1973

tonyaann said:


> My newest addition sittin' with my main squeeze, the Large Hamilton Messenger.



I love both!!!!! Congrats....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Twoboyz said:


> So much for my ban....
> 
> I made the mistake of going to the MK outlet for a little wallet that would fit in my DKNY clutch. I got the wallet, but look what else slithered out after me. It was 50% off and I couldn't resist. It's the MK Tristan Med Convertible Satchel in sand snake and the Jet Set Flap Coin Purse in black snake. These are items number 2 and 3 in my MK collection.
> View attachment 2656731


 Beautiful!  What is this 'ban' word that you speak of?  I don't think that is in my vocabulary, lol. 



tonyaann said:


> My newest addition sittin' with my main squeeze, the Large Hamilton Messenger.


 Both bags are gorgeous, but I'm a sucker for a blue bag!  Love!! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ChaseDM said:


> OMG!! I just got the Gia Satchel in Cinnamon for a steal and am in LOVE! I have worked for MK since 2010 and remember the Gia being all the rage but I could not afford it at the time. Italin leather and Italian made, I think its the best Collection he's ever done in both MICHAEL Michael kore and Michael Kors Collection!!! I asked a few days ago on here if anyone else owned a Gia satchel, cause it has just been AMAZINGGG! Lovely tote, I have been looking at the tote in Black and Cinnamon with the mock croc on the sides!


 

Nice!  You should post some pictures - everyone loves pictures around here!


----------



## SoFloGirl

tonyaann said:


> My newest addition sittin' with my main squeeze, the Large Hamilton Messenger.



Congrats! I especially love the messenger.


----------



## Twoboyz

Mrs. Mac said:


> This bag is heaven!!!!  Congrats!!!!




Thank you so much!  I will carry her for the first time tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

tonyaann said:


> My newest addition sittin' with my main squeeze, the Large Hamilton Messenger.




Great color! Both bags are beautiful!


----------



## Twoboyz

ChaseDM said:


> LOVE THAT WALLET. I remember them when I worked in an outlet store, much of his outlet stuff is actually more unique and less copy cat-ish than non outlet! Great finds, when I worked at the outlet I did, I never made any money because of our discount plus those kind of sales!!




Thank you! Every time I take it out of my bag I'm amazed at how beautiful such a little thing can be  I'd be toast if I worked at the outlet. The thought actually crossed my mind, but I thought the same thing. At least I'd find a way to fund my habit while being around all those beautiful bags all the time. Kind of a win win maybe?


----------



## Cahlee

tonyaann said:


> My newest addition sittin' with my main squeeze, the Large Hamilton Messenger.




Beautiful! Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## Cahlee

I've done a bit of shopping these past two weeks


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> I've done a bit of shopping these past two weeks
> View attachment 2658782


 
LOVE!  Awesome Hamilton family photo!  But wait - this is not the entire family is it, lol?


----------



## Twoboyz

Cahlee said:


> I've done a bit of shopping these past two weeks
> View attachment 2658782




You've been quite busy haven't you?  I love that little cutie up front.


----------



## Minkette

Cahlee said:


> I've done a bit of shopping these past two weeks
> View attachment 2658782



You go girl!!


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> LOVE!  Awesome Hamilton family photo!  But wait - this is not the entire family is it, lol?




Thank you!! And no these are just my newest additions. 
It'll be a couple more weeks before I dare to bring the family out again for a group shot. 
I swear I don't have an addiction!


----------



## Cahlee

Twoboyz said:


> You've been quite busy haven't you?  I love that little cutie up front.




Just doing some therapeutic shopping! Thank you 



Minkette said:


> You go girl!!




Thank you. We've all got to stick together and support each other's shopping habits


----------



## ChaseDM

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Nice!  You should post some pictures - everyone loves pictures around here!


I did they are farther back in the thread, you are like the only person that has responded!!


----------



## ChaseDM

Twoboyz said:


> Thank you! Every time I take it out of my bag I'm amazed at how beautiful such a little thing can be  I'd be toast if I worked at the outlet. The thought actually crossed my mind, but I thought the same thing. At least I'd find a way to fund my habit while being around all those beautiful bags all the time. Kind of a win win maybe?


It was the best job and most fun I have ever had. Free clothing pieces every month! HUGE discount and you have to wear MK to work! And of course carry his bags in and out when you go to lunch, so chic!


----------



## ChaseDM

Here she is, I have better pictures but they are on my phone and it won't let me upload from my phone!! Sorry about the sideways pics too, but she is my baby =]


----------



## Live It Up

Cahlee said:


> I've done a bit of shopping these past two weeks
> View attachment 2658782


Wow! Beautiful collection. I love all the colors!


----------



## ChaseDM

No one likes my Gia or responds to me lol??


----------



## conrad18

Hi, everyone! This is my first time posting in the MK forums and I just wanted to share my newest bag, medium Sophie in Cedar. &#128092;&#10084;&#65039; I love this bag! The size is perfect for me and I feel like it goes with everything, whether I'm carrying it with a pencil skirt and blouse to work or jeans and t-shirt to the movies. Love it!


----------



## acm1134

conrad18 said:


> Hi, everyone! This is my first time posting in the MK forums and I just wanted to share my newest bag, medium Sophie in Cedar. &#128092;&#10084;&#65039; I love this bag! The size is perfect for me and I feel like it goes with everything, whether I'm carrying it with a pencil skirt and blouse to work or jeans and t-shirt to the movies. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660468


Beautiful ! Does it have gold hardware ?


----------



## bellevie0891

conrad18 said:


> Hi, everyone! This is my first time posting in the MK forums and I just wanted to share my newest bag, medium Sophie in Cedar. &#128092;&#10084;&#65039; I love this bag! The size is perfect for me and I feel like it goes with everything, whether I'm carrying it with a pencil skirt and blouse to work or jeans and t-shirt to the movies. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660468




Gorg!!


----------



## keishapie1973

conrad18 said:


> Hi, everyone! This is my first time posting in the MK forums and I just wanted to share my newest bag, medium Sophie in Cedar. &#128092;&#10084;&#65039; I love this bag! The size is perfect for me and I feel like it goes with everything, whether I'm carrying it with a pencil skirt and blouse to work or jeans and t-shirt to the movies. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660468




Congrats!!! This is also my latest purchase. I been carrying it nonstop for about a week. I also feel like it goes with everything and is the perfect size. Plus the leather is just amazing!!!!


----------



## Cahlee

ChaseDM said:


> Here she is, I have better pictures but they are on my phone and it won't let me upload from my phone!! Sorry about the sideways pics too, but she is my baby =]




It's a beautiful bag! It must smell delicious. 
It must have been fun working in the boutiques. With the discount, and being around the bags all the time. I know that every time I walk into my local boutique I get so excited, so many beauties!


----------



## conrad18

acm1134 said:


> Beautiful ! Does it have gold hardware ?



Thank you, and it actually has silver hardware! &#9786;&#65039;



tonyaann said:


> Gorg!!





tauketula said:


> Congrats!!! This is also my latest purchase. I been carrying it nonstop for about a week. I also feel like it goes with everything and is the perfect size. Plus the leather is just amazing!!!!



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Thank you!! And no these are just my newest additions.
> It'll be a couple more weeks before I dare to bring the family out again for a group shot.
> *I swear I don't have an addiction*!


 

LOL!  That's what I say, too.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

conrad18 said:


> Hi, everyone! This is my first time posting in the MK forums and I just wanted to share my newest bag, medium Sophie in Cedar. &#55357;&#56412;&#10084;&#65039; I love this bag! The size is perfect for me and I feel like it goes with everything, whether I'm carrying it with a pencil skirt and blouse to work or jeans and t-shirt to the movies. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660468


 
Beautiful!  I keep looking at this one as well.  I love the color and how the leather feels.  Congrats on your new beauty!!


----------



## Twoboyz

ChaseDM said:


> Here she is, I have better pictures but they are on my phone and it won't let me upload from my phone!! Sorry about the sideways pics too, but she is my baby =]




Hi Chase,

Ice seen your beautiful pictures in the Dooney forum. I knew it looked familiar. Beautiful!


----------



## ChaseDM

Cahlee said:


> It's a beautiful bag! It must smell delicious.
> It must have been fun working in the boutiques. With the discount, and being around the bags all the time. I know that every time I walk into my local boutique I get so excited, so many beauties!


It was the most amazing job I have ever had. The department store Specialist position was fun but not as fun since it was not directly MK. I have told people that surprisingly you can find many unique, and not so "copy cat" like people say about his non outlet bags, in the outlet stores and their sales are ridiculous. ALWAYS keep an eye on the outlets. I have gotten so many things my black cashmere sweater and cardigan were $500 a piece. I got the sweater for free as my piece for the month and paid 40 bucks for the cardigan...... My astor half price, the brookeville is an amazing bag most people do not know about. AND I love my luggage Bedford Bowling Satchel. But Miss Gia in Cinnamon from the collection line is my biggest steal so far and I have been wanting it for 4 years!


----------



## ChaseDM

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Chase,
> 
> Ice seen your beautiful pictures in the Dooney forum. I knew it looked familiar. Beautiful!


I posted in MK


----------



## Twoboyz

ChaseDM said:


> It was the most amazing job I have ever had. The department store Specialist position was fun but not as fun since it was not directly MK. I have told people that surprisingly you can find many unique, and not so "copy cat" like people say about his non outlet bags, in the outlet stores and their sales are ridiculous. ALWAYS keep an eye on the outlets. I have gotten so many things my black cashmere sweater and cardigan were $500 a piece. I got the sweater for free as my piece for the month and paid 40 bucks for the cardigan...... My astor half price, the brookeville is an amazing bag most people do not know about. AND I love my luggage Bedford Bowling Satchel. But Miss Gia in Cinnamon from the collection line is my biggest steal so far and I have been wanting it for 4 years!




Sorry, I'm getting these forums mixed up.


----------



## ChaseDM

Twoboyz said:


> Sorry, I'm getting these forums mixed up.


It is EASY to do lol don't worry about it! Love the Florentine though!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> Thank you!! And no these are just my newest additions.
> It'll be a couple more weeks before I dare to bring the family out again for a group shot.
> *I swear I don't have an addiction!*





LOL!  That's what I keep telling myself, too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ChaseDM said:


> I did they are farther back in the thread, you are like the only person that has responded!!


 

Oh, okay. Gotcha.  I had seen your earlier post.  I thought this more recent post was about a different bag.


----------



## Cahlee

NutsAboutCoach said:


> [/U][/B]
> 
> 
> LOL!  That's what I keep telling myself, too!




We can support each other! If we don't speak about it, we can pretend it's not true xD Don't you just love seeing everyone post mod pics? It's good and bad, my wishlist keeps growing and my extra space is dwindling!


----------



## acm1134

Just got this beauty in! My first pebbled leather bag ! How do they hold up ? I know they are known for puddling and not holding their shape, but are they they bad ? I just imagine setting it down and my whole contents of the purse spilling  

Got her for $188 plus cash back from e bates ! Woo hoo !


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty in! My first pebbled leather bag ! How do they hold up ? I know they are known for puddling and not holding their shape, but are they they bad ? I just imagine setting it down and my whole contents of the purse spilling
> 
> Got her for $188 plus cash back from e bates ! Woo hoo !
> 
> View attachment 2662755




Super pretty!


----------



## Live It Up

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty in! My first pebbled leather bag ! How do they hold up ? I know they are known for puddling and not holding their shape, but are they they bad ? I just imagine setting it down and my whole contents of the purse spilling
> 
> Got her for $188 plus cash back from e bates ! Woo hoo !
> 
> View attachment 2662755


I have 3 Hamiltons in pebbled leather. I love them. Yes they puddle up, which I love. But I have had no problems with the contents spilling out.  You got a great buy! Enjoy!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Not sure if I shared my updated MK fam pic or not. I totally forgot to put my wallet in there


----------



## ralewi

My first MK bag.


----------



## ChaseDM

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Oh, okay. Gotcha.  I had seen your earlier post.  I thought this more recent post was about a different bag.


No and I hate that it keeps turning the most important pic sideways!! Lol I have other bags that I will post, she is just my prized gem.


----------



## Live It Up

Ooh...nice!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cahlee said:


> We can support each other! If we don't speak about it, we can pretend it's not true xD Don't you just love seeing everyone post mod pics? It's good and bad, my wishlist keeps growing and my extra space is dwindling!


 
LOL, I totally agree.  I love the mod shots, because it helps when deciding on a bag - but then my wish list keeps growing and growing because of it.  I'm hopeless, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty in! My first pebbled leather bag ! How do they hold up ? I know they are known for puddling and not holding their shape, but are they they bad ? I just imagine setting it down and my whole contents of the purse spilling
> 
> Got her for $188 plus cash back from e bates ! Woo hoo !
> 
> View attachment 2662755


 
Twins!  Congrats on an awesome deal!

I keep an xjumbo purse to go insert in this bag and it helps a bit with keeping the structure of the bag.  

As much as I love the leather bags, I'm not a fan of the way the slouch and get floppy.  I like more structure to my bags (which is why I am a fan of saffiano)

And even though I have an EW Saffiano Hamilton in Luggage - it doesn't bother me that I have two of the same color.  To me they are two totally different bags, for different uses.  (How's that for rationalizing, lol?)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tonyaann said:


> Not sure if I shared my updated MK fam pic or not. I totally forgot to put my wallet in there


Beautiful family photo.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ralewi said:


> My first MK bag.


 
Pretty!


----------



## bellevie0891

Sooo excited to share!!!

Signature Tote in brown
Large Sutton in sapphire
Large Selma in black
Medium Selma in navy
Mini Selma in navy
Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
Continental Wallet in aqua


----------



## Linz379

tonyaann said:


> Sooo excited to share!!!
> 
> Signature Tote in brown
> Large Sutton in sapphire
> Large Selma in black
> Medium Selma in navy
> Mini Selma in navy
> Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
> Continental Wallet in aqua


Beautiful. What a lovely collection you have.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Sooo excited to share!!!
> 
> Signature Tote in brown
> Large Sutton in sapphire
> Large Selma in black
> Medium Selma in navy
> Mini Selma in navy
> Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
> Continental Wallet in aqua


Great collection!


----------



## bellevie0891

Thanks!!


----------



## sunblock

Loverly collection


----------



## ChaseDM

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins!  Congrats on an awesome deal!
> 
> I keep an xjumbo purse to go insert in this bag and it helps a bit with keeping the structure of the bag.
> 
> As much as I love the leather bags, I'm not a fan of the way the slouch and get floppy.  I like more structure to my bags (which is why I am a fan of saffiano)
> 
> And even though I have an EW Saffiano Hamilton in Luggage - it doesn't bother me that I have two of the same color.  To me they are two totally different bags, for different uses.  (How's that for rationalizing, lol?)


Can I ask you about this jumbo insert you are talking about? I need something like that! for STRUCTURE!


----------



## bellevie0891

ChaseDM said:


> Can I ask you about this jumbo insert you are talking about? I need something like that! for STRUCTURE!




I'd love to know what type of organizers you ladies use also 

I bought a cheapo one off eBay and I hate it. It's too soft and it's hard to get to anything.


----------



## avental

tonyaann said:


> Sooo excited to share!!!
> 
> Signature Tote in brown
> Large Sutton in sapphire
> Large Selma in black
> Medium Selma in navy
> Mini Selma in navy
> Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
> Continental Wallet in aqua



Absolutely gorgeous collection&#128525; I could stare at these pictures all night lol


----------



## Cahlee

tonyaann said:


> Sooo excited to share!!!
> 
> Signature Tote in brown
> Large Sutton in sapphire
> Large Selma in black
> Medium Selma in navy
> Mini Selma in navy
> Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
> Continental Wallet in aqua




Beautiful collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> Sooo excited to share!!!
> 
> Signature Tote in brown
> Large Sutton in sapphire
> Large Selma in black
> Medium Selma in navy
> Mini Selma in navy
> Large Hamilton Messenger in luggage
> Continental Wallet in aqua


Love your collection!


----------



## Christa72720

After a long wait and searching,I was able to score this beautiful Artisan Hamilton!


----------



## bellevie0891

Christa72720 said:


> After a long wait and searching,I was able to score this beautiful Artisan Hamilton!


That color is to die for! Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## ChaseDM

Christa72720 said:


> After a long wait and searching,I was able to score this beautiful Artisan Hamilton!


Have been wanting that bag since 2010 when I started working for MK! It is SOO hard to find now and is really the only Hamilton I ever REALLLLLYYY wanted!


----------



## bellevie0891

Mod shots! For reference I am 5'8. Sorry for the weird faces and not so perfect pictures... I REALLY need to buy a bigger mirror!

Large Selma (black):









Medium Selma (navy):









Mini Selma Messenger (navy):









Hamilton Large Messenger (luggage):


----------



## bellevie0891

Large Sutton (sapphire):

















Sig. Tote (brown):


----------



## Christa72720

tonyaann said:


> That color is to die for! Gorgeous bag!!



Thanks! And love all your bags!


----------



## Christa72720

ChaseDM said:


> Have been wanting that bag since 2010 when I started working for MK! It is SOO hard to find now and is really the only Hamilton I ever REALLLLLYYY wanted!



I know! I have been watching eBay forever trying to find it. I hit the jackpot. This bag is in new condition. Love it


----------



## Snow Diva

I only have two MK bags. Here they are with their matching wallets


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ChaseDM said:


> Can I ask you about this jumbo insert you are talking about? I need something like that! for STRUCTURE!




If you go to pursetogo.com you can see the different sizes and styles they offer. They make stiff fabric inserts you can put in a bag to help organize the inside if your bag as well as provide some structure. 

There are also some you can get on etsy and amazon as well.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I know this has been revealed before, but I had to share my clearance deal I found at Dillards today. 

View attachment 2669384


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I know this has been revealed before, but I had to share my clearance deal I found at Dillards today.
> 
> View attachment 2669384



Pretty! That blue/white combo is so good together!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tonyaann said:


> Pretty! That blue/white combo is so good together!


 
Thanks!  I'm a sucker for blue bags, lol.

I love the pics of all your bags and your mod shots - they all look great on you.


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!  I'm a sucker for blue bags, lol.
> 
> I love the pics of all your bags and your mod shots - they all look great on you.






Thanks!! I've been having a great time wearing them over the last couple weeks!!


----------



## Shanelle87

My newest edition that i got at Dillard's clearance sale Thursday!!


----------



## Shanelle87

My newest edition that i got during Dillard's clearance sale this past week!


----------



## bellevie0891

Shanelle87 said:


> My newest edition that i got during Dillard's clearance sale this past week!




Very pretty!!


----------



## Shanelle87

tonyaann said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you!!


----------



## llpalmtree




----------



## acm1134

Here is my updated collection (:


----------



## bellevie0891

llpalmtree said:


> View attachment 2672184




Loooove that black grommet!


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Here is my updated collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2672741
> View attachment 2672742
> View attachment 2672744
> View attachment 2672745
> View attachment 2672749




Your collection is amazing!! Is your black Sutton a medium?


----------



## BeachBagGal

llpalmtree said:


> View attachment 2672184


Love those grommets!


----------



## BeachBagGal

acm1134 said:


> Here is my updated collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2672741
> View attachment 2672742
> View attachment 2672744
> View attachment 2672745
> View attachment 2672749


Love your collection! Nice variety of colors!


----------



## acm1134

tonyaann said:


> Your collection is amazing!! Is your black Sutton a medium?




Nope it's a large (: they all are


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Nope it's a large (: they all are




They are gorg!!!


----------



## mustangchick

acm1134 said:


> Here is my updated collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2672741
> View attachment 2672742
> View attachment 2672744
> View attachment 2672745
> View attachment 2672749



Beautiful!  Not sure how I could choose which one to carry.  There all so pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> Here is my updated collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2672741
> View attachment 2672742
> View attachment 2672744
> View attachment 2672745
> View attachment 2672749



I love your collection!!!!


----------



## cheidel

acm1134 said:


> Here is my updated collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2672741
> View attachment 2672742
> View attachment 2672744
> View attachment 2672745
> View attachment 2672749


Gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## sunblock

Gorgeous what colours the left first one in he selma large ones?


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> Gorgeous what colours the left first one in he selma large ones?


It is the "Red" it is such a deep true red I love it !


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

acm1134 said:


> Here is my updated collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2672741
> View attachment 2672742
> View attachment 2672744
> View attachment 2672745
> View attachment 2672749


 
Beautiful collection!!


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> It is the "Red" it is such a deep true red I love it !



What the new red as in scarlet?


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> What the new red as in scarlet?


No, I bought that one in January I believe when the color "red" went on sale at Lord and Taylor. The color of the bag is literally named "red" on the tag lol


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> No, I bought that one in January I believe when the color "red" went on sale at Lord and Taylor. The color of the bag is literally named "red" on the tag lol



Ahhh dont think i ever saw that one


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> Ahhh dont think i ever saw that one


It's so gorgeous . Its such a true red not like Cinnabar


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> Here is my updated collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2672741
> View attachment 2672742
> View attachment 2672744
> View attachment 2672745
> View attachment 2672749



Sorry also what colour is the hamilton is it the new raspberry?


----------



## acm1134

sunblock said:


> Sorry also what colour is the hamilton is it the new raspberry?


Yes the pink one is the new Raspberry color (:


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> It's so gorgeous . Its such a true red not like Cinnabar



Sounds loverly.I've got a bit of a spending bug with michael kors at the moment need to stop or ill end up bankrupt having to sell some of my mulberry bags to fund it


----------



## sunblock

acm1134 said:


> Yes the pink one is the new Raspberry color (:



ooohhhh it looks gorgeous im just debating wether to get a raspberry selma but i do already have a fuschia selma but i do love my pinks


----------



## acm1134

Just got this beauty today and I am in love ! Needless to say I am banning myself for quite some time haha although I did get a killer deal for her (:


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty today and I am in love ! Needless to say I am banning myself for quite some time haha although I did get a killer deal for her (:
> View attachment 2674008




That is BEAUTIFUL!! Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty today and I am in love ! Needless to say I am banning myself for quite some time haha although I did get a killer deal for her (:
> View attachment 2674008


 
Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## cheidel

Shanelle87 said:


> My newest edition that i got during Dillard's clearance sale this past week!


 
Very pretty, and the wallet is lovely too!


----------



## mayumi

llpalmtree said:


> View attachment 2672184


These are gorgeous! Are they both in medium or large?


----------



## addicted2shoppn

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty today and I am in love ! Needless to say I am banning myself for quite some time haha although I did get a killer deal for her (:
> View attachment 2674008




Gorgeous!!! I would love to see more pics!


----------



## acm1134

addicted2shoppn said:


> Gorgeous!!! I would love to see more pics!


I will have to take some mod shots (:


----------



## llpalmtree

mayumi said:


> These are gorgeous! Are they both in medium or large?


  Thank you. They are both large size. I'm loving the white right now for summer.


----------



## llpalmtree

tonyaann said:


> Loooove that black grommet!


Thanks


----------



## SplendidThings

I LOVE hobo bags and bags with a minimalist look...just purchased these 2--fuschia and white with gold hdw. The leather is SO SOFT! I've worn the fuschia already---can't wait to wear the white one!


----------



## Christa72720

SplendidThings said:


> I LOVE hobo bags and bags with a minimalist look...just purchased these 2--fuschia and white with gold hdw. The leather is SO SOFT! I've worn the fuschia already---can't wait to wear the white one!


Gorgeous!


----------



## SplendidThings

Christa72720 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks Hun! I couldn't decide which color to get so I got both!


----------



## gayboy

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty today and I am in love ! Needless to say I am banning myself for quite some time haha although I did get a killer deal for her (:
> View attachment 2674008



Amazing! I love it


----------



## curliegirl

SplendidThings said:


> I LOVE hobo bags and bags with a minimalist look...just purchased these 2--fuschia and white with gold hdw. The leather is SO SOFT! I've worn the fuschia already---can't wait to wear the white one!


Really, really cute..I like the wine colored one a lot..


----------



## ralewi

SplendidThings said:


> I LOVE hobo bags and bags with a minimalist look...just purchased these 2--fuschia and white with gold hdw. The leather is SO SOFT! I've worn the fuschia already---can't wait to wear the white one!


I love hobo's also.  Love the fuschia. I have it in black, is my first and so far my only MK bag and I love it.


----------



## SplendidThings

ralewi said:


> I love hobo's also.  Love the fuschia. I have it in black, is my first and so far my only MK bag and I love it.



Oh I LOVED the black one and wanted to get it so bad! It is gorgeous! But this year I am forcing myself not to buy black bags. LOL! I have a weakness for bkack bags and have way too many!


----------



## carterazo

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty today and I am in love ! Needless to say I am banning myself for quite some time haha although I did get a killer deal for her (:
> View attachment 2674008



That is one special bag.  Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

SplendidThings said:


> I LOVE hobo bags and bags with a minimalist look...just purchased these 2--fuschia and white with gold hdw. The leather is SO SOFT! I've worn the fuschia already---can't wait to wear the white one!



Love these! The perfect size and pretty to boot. Hmmmm You got me thinking....

Congrats on your new bags!  .


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My small collection of MK bags/wallet. It will soon increase with the black Hamilton bag

My collection consists of the Jet Set Travel Tote in Fuchsia, the large wallet in fuchsia, and the Jet Set Tote in beige ( don`t remember the name of the color).
Love them all, and I find it very practical to have both the Travel version, and the tote without the compartments.


----------



## coivcte

Is the Jet Set Travel Tote in Fuchsia with SHW? It looks very pretty.
Does Selma in Fuchsia come in SHW too?
I am struggling to pick between Fuchsia and Mandarin at the moment. Argh....


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hi! I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure what SHW is..? Do you mean Saffiano? If so, it is saffiano leather. Sorry about not getting it...
The Fuchsia color is truely stunning! I was having a hard time choosing between the Fuchsia, and the Summerblue.


----------



## espressions

Norwegian Girl said:


> Hi! I'm new to this forum so I'm not sure what SHW is..? Do you mean Saffiano? If so, it is saffiano leather. Sorry about not getting it...
> The Fuchsia color is truely stunning! I was having a hard time choosing between the Fuchsia, and the Summerblue.



i think it means silver hardware


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Thanks. The Fuchsia has golden hardwear. I have only seen the black version with silver hardwear.


----------



## ralewi

SplendidThings said:


> Oh I LOVED the black one and wanted to get it so bad! It is gorgeous! But this year I am forcing myself not to buy black bags. LOL! I have a weakness for bkack bags and have way too many!


 I have the same problem with loving black bags, but since it is my first MK I decided to get it and ended up getting a coach tote(my first tote)in black for an awesome price.  So now I banned my self from black bags for awhile.lol


----------



## ralewi

acm1134 said:


> Just got this beauty today and I am in love ! Needless to say I am banning myself for quite some time haha although I did get a killer deal for her (:
> View attachment 2674008


 beautiful


----------



## SplendidThings

carterazo said:


> Love these! The perfect size and pretty to boot. Hmmmm You got me thinking....
> 
> Congrats on your new bags!  .



Thanks!  And you're right about the size!


----------



## curliegirl

ralewi said:


> beautiful


Love, love, love the purse..I can only say wow! Never saw one like that..Also love your pup..I have 3 of the same..


----------



## tannia20

I found this MK Hamilton at local TJ Maxx today.


----------



## ralewi

curliegirl said:


> Love, love, love the purse..I can only say wow! Never saw one like that..Also love your pup..I have 3 of the same..


thanks I love dachshunds.  I have another one a little girl I have had for a few months.


----------



## ralewi

Got this one yesturday. I have been looking for a bag in this color that I love for a while.
Michael Kors Luggage Weston Leather Shoulder  Cross body Tote Bag.  My second MK bag yeah. I love tassels.


----------



## bellevie0891

ralewi said:


> Got this one yesturday. I have been looking for a bag in this color that I love for a while.
> Michael Kors Luggage Weston Leather Shoulder  Cross body Tote Bag.  My second MK bag yeah. I love tassels.




Love the tassel! And the color! Congrats!!


----------



## ralewi

tonyaann said:


> Love the tassel! And the color! Congrats!!


Thanks


----------



## Linz379

ralewi said:


> Got this one yesturday. I have been looking for a bag in this color that I love for a while.
> Michael Kors Luggage Weston Leather Shoulder  Cross body Tote Bag.  My second MK bag yeah. I love tassels.


Love this.


----------



## suheycitasworld

_*You MUST read our rules!*_


----------



## southernbelle82

Here's my latest find! Medium Cynthia, found it at an outlet!!!


----------



## suheycitasworld

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2685656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my latest find! Medium cynthia, found it at an outlet!!!




omg &#128525;&#128076;


----------



## nguyenduyenha

suheycitasworld said:


> omg &#128525;&#128076;



my bag


----------



## suheycitasworld

nguyenduyenha said:


> my bag




Too cute! Love the color!


----------



## southernbelle82

nguyenduyenha said:


> my bag




Is yours the medium or large?


----------



## ralewi

Linz379 said:


> Love this.


thanks


----------



## nguyenduyenha

southernbelle82 said:


> Is yours the medium or large?


Medium .


----------



## reactorberg

My first ever MK is a medium Selma saffiano leather crossbody in turquoise. 
My colleagues love it  and asked how much I bought it. 
Even one male colleague blurted, "wow, MK" - he might be thinking it's too expensive.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2685656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest find! Medium Cynthia, found it at an outlet!!!


 
What a great find!  Congrats!  Which outlet did you go to?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

nguyenduyenha said:


> my bag


 
Love the color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tannia20 said:


> I found this MK Hamilton at local TJ Maxx today.


 Great find!  My local TJMaxx has had the vanilla in this size.  Very pretty.



ralewi said:


> Got this one yesturday. I have been looking for a bag in this color that I love for a while.
> Michael Kors Luggage Weston Leather Shoulder  Cross body Tote Bag.  My second MK bag yeah. I love tassels.


 Beautiful!  Love the tassle!


----------



## Linz379

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2685656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my latest find! Medium Cynthia, found it at an outlet!!!


Love this


----------



## Linz379

nguyenduyenha said:


> my bag


Beautiful


----------



## Judy1123

here are my Nordies Anniv. Sale totes. The gray from store, and the purple arrived today, so nice, love them both!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2688637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my Nordies Anniv. Sale totes. The gray from store, and the purple arrived today, so nice, love them both!!!




Very pretty color choices!


----------



## didimitten

*Absolutely love seeing everyone's collections so thought I would share my own.  Would never give any of these up despite my love for some other more premium brands.  There is something about Michael Kors bags that always get me and they have some of the softest leather I have ever felt.  Been collecting since roughly 2005.  *


----------



## SplendidThings

didimitten said:


> *Absolutely love seeing everyone's collections so thought I would share my own.  Would never give any of these up despite my love for some other more premium brands.  There is something about Michael Kors bags that always get me and they have some of the softest leather I have ever felt.  Been collecting since roughly 2005.  *
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690617
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690618
> 
> 
> View attachment 2690619



Lovely collection there! Thanks for sharing! I totally agree with you about the love of MK bags. I'm a Louis Vuitton/Chanel girl with a sprinkle of Coach here and there. But I love me some MK bags! I ditto your comments about the leather--some of the softest and top notch out there!  And the hardware is TDF!


----------



## didimitten

SplendidThings said:


> Lovely collection there! Thanks for sharing! I totally agree with you about the love of MK bags. I'm a Louis Vuitton/Chanel girl with a sprinkle of Coach here and there. But I love me some MK bags! I ditto your comments about the leather--some of the softest and top notch out there!  And the hardware is TDF!


Thank you. I did forget to mention how much I love the hardware on the bags also.  It's nice to have the hardware match my watch.  I forgot to add my watch too lol.


----------



## jeep317

Judy1123 said:


> View attachment 2688637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are my Nordies Anniv. Sale totes. The gray from store, and the purple arrived today, so nice, love them both!!!



Thinking about that violet tote...can I ask...what color is the hardware?


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I was tempted at the outlets this weekend and picked up a hamilton crossbody and a cute little wallet in summer blue


----------



## BeachBagGal

addicted2shoppn said:


> I was tempted at the outlets this weekend and picked up a hamilton crossbody and a cute little wallet in summer blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692386


Love the colors! Such a cute crossbody.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

BeachBagGal said:


> Love the colors! Such a cute crossbody.




Thank you! (I almost went with navy)


----------



## Judy1123

addicted2shoppn said:


> I was tempted at the outlets this weekend and picked up a hamilton crossbody and a cute little wallet in summer blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692386



Very cute,enjoy!


----------



## Buttlerfly

Hi I want to play too!!!! I will post my pics!!


----------



## bellevie0891

addicted2shoppn said:


> I was tempted at the outlets this weekend and picked up a hamilton crossbody and a cute little wallet in summer blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692386



Very cute!!


----------



## ralewi

Not a bag, but I just got this jet set travel key pouch.


----------



## bellevie0891

ralewi said:


> Not a bag, but I just got this jet set travel key pouch.




Cuuuute!


----------



## ralewi

tonyaann said:


> Cuuuute!


Thanks


----------



## BeachBagGal

ralewi said:


> Not a bag, but I just got this jet set travel key pouch.


NIce combo! Navy?


----------



## MeandMK4ever

ralewi said:


> Not a bag, but I just got this jet set travel key pouch.


Can you tell me the name of the large wallet in the back ? Thanks


----------



## SplendidThings

ralewi said:


> Not a bag, but I just got this jet set travel key pouch.



Love! The color is yummy!


----------



## avental

ralewi said:


> Not a bag, but I just got this jet set travel key pouch.


 Love! Where did you find it?


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Just picked up this M by MK "Hamilton Traveler" at the MK store in Trumbull, CT- love it.


----------



## marcinthemiddle

Summer favourite: large "Miranda" tote with quilted gussets in optic white...


----------



## Cahlee

marcinthemiddle said:


> Summer favourite: large "Miranda" tote with quilted gussets in optic white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697983




Oh my goodness, it is so pretty. I love it!


----------



## ubo22

marcinthemiddle said:


> Summer favourite: large "Miranda" tote with quilted gussets in optic white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697983


OMG is right!!!  Love it!!!  Miranda bags are so classy...and I love the quilted ones.


----------



## vhelya

marcinthemiddle said:


> Summer favourite: large "Miranda" tote with quilted gussets in optic white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697983




Oh my, I always keep my eyes on selma and sutton..Never think that Miranda is so gorgeous..

Love the bag &#128525;


----------



## 001meiling

marcinthemiddle said:


> Just picked up this M by MK "Hamilton Traveler" at the MK store in Trumbull, CT- love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697982



oh...love it....will be my next....

but~~~does it similar to the Sophie?.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

marcinthemiddle said:


> Summer favourite: large "Miranda" tote with quilted gussets in optic white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697983


Oooo love your gooorgeous bags!


----------



## bellevie0891

marcinthemiddle said:


> Just picked up this M by MK "Hamilton Traveler" at the MK store in Trumbull, CT- love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697982




What a pretty color!


----------



## Linz379

marcinthemiddle said:


> Summer favourite: large "Miranda" tote with quilted gussets in optic white...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697983


Love this! So beautiful


----------



## zoe chau

I am thinking of buying my aunty a bag.. these all seem cool hihi


----------



## Paytonsmommy

I am pretty new here and I LOVE looking at everyone's MK bag collections so I thought I would post my own. I know a lot of you have way bigger collections then me but I am slowly adding to mine! I hope I am posting this in the right place lol. Sorry the pic was taken with iPhone and not very good.

Large Vanilla Mono Grayson

Medium Brown Mono Travel Tote

Neon Pink with Gold Hardware Hamilton

Vanilla Mono Gansevoort Tote (searched forever for this one)

Vanilla Mono Tiger Stripe Cross Body

Black with Gold Hardware Mini Hamilton (for my 4.5 year old daughter) got a great deal on it at Dillard's  

Calf Hair Studded Stripe Hamilton

Neon Yellow Wallet


----------



## Norwegian Girl

What a great collection! Interesting to see just how small the mini Hamilton is. Love the calf hair studded stripe!  The shops in Norway are more "safe" when it comes to which bags they carry,  but I love both this and the white version. Lucky you


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My collection:

Jet Set Travel in Fuchsia with GHW
Jet Set Continental Wallet in Fuchsia with GHW
Jet Set Travel in Dark Dune with GHW
and my latest addition as of today; the NW Hamilton in Navy with GHW!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Paytonsmommy said:


> I am pretty new here and I LOVE looking at everyone's MK bag collections so I thought I would post my own. I know a lot of you have way bigger collections then me but I am slowly adding to mine! I hope I am posting this in the right place lol. Sorry the pic was taken with iPhone and not very good.
> 
> Large Vanilla Mono Grayson
> 
> Medium Brown Mono Travel Tote
> 
> Neon Pink with Gold Hardware Hamilton
> 
> Vanilla Mono Gansevoort Tote (searched forever for this one)
> 
> Vanilla Mono Tiger Stripe Cross Body
> 
> Black with Gold Hardware Mini Hamilton (for my 4.5 year old daughter) got a great deal on it at Dillard's
> 
> Calf Hair Studded Stripe Hamilton
> 
> Neon Yellow Wallet


Nice collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> My collection:
> 
> Jet Set Travel in Fuchsia with GHW
> Jet Set Continental Wallet in Fuchsia with GHW
> Jet Set Travel in Dark Dune with GHW
> and my latest addition as of today; the NW Hamilton in Navy with GHW!


Great collection!


----------



## bellevie0891

Paytonsmommy said:


> I am pretty new here and I LOVE looking at everyone's MK bag collections so I thought I would post my own. I know a lot of you have way bigger collections then me but I am slowly adding to mine! I hope I am posting this in the right place lol. Sorry the pic was taken with iPhone and not very good.
> 
> Large Vanilla Mono Grayson
> 
> Medium Brown Mono Travel Tote
> 
> Neon Pink with Gold Hardware Hamilton
> 
> Vanilla Mono Gansevoort Tote (searched forever for this one)
> 
> Vanilla Mono Tiger Stripe Cross Body
> 
> Black with Gold Hardware Mini Hamilton (for my 4.5 year old daughter) got a great deal on it at Dillard's
> 
> Calf Hair Studded Stripe Hamilton
> 
> Neon Yellow Wallet



Great collection!


----------



## Paytonsmommy

The Mini Hamilton is defiantly a mini. Fits IPhone lipstick and keys  but not much else


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Great collection!



Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> My collection:
> 
> Jet Set Travel in Fuchsia with GHW
> Jet Set Continental Wallet in Fuchsia with GHW
> Jet Set Travel in Dark Dune with GHW
> and my latest addition as of today; the NW Hamilton in Navy with GHW!


Great collection!  Congratulations on your new North/South Hamilton in navy!


----------



## ubo22

Paytonsmommy said:


> I am pretty new here and I LOVE looking at everyone's MK bag collections so I thought I would post my own. I know a lot of you have way bigger collections then me but I am slowly adding to mine! I hope I am posting this in the right place lol. Sorry the pic was taken with iPhone and not very good.
> 
> Large Vanilla Mono Grayson
> 
> Medium Brown Mono Travel Tote
> 
> Neon Pink with Gold Hardware Hamilton
> 
> Vanilla Mono Gansevoort Tote (searched forever for this one)
> 
> Vanilla Mono Tiger Stripe Cross Body
> 
> Black with Gold Hardware Mini Hamilton (for my 4.5 year old daughter) got a great deal on it at Dillard's
> 
> Calf Hair Studded Stripe Hamilton
> 
> Neon Yellow Wallet


Great collection!  Love that mini Hamilton, so tiny!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Great collection!  Congratulations on your new North/South Hamilton in navy!



Thanks! Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## babyyorkie

Norwegian Girl said:


> My collection:
> 
> Jet Set Travel in Fuchsia with GHW
> Jet Set Continental Wallet in Fuchsia with GHW
> Jet Set Travel in Dark Dune with GHW
> and my latest addition as of today; the NW Hamilton in Navy with GHW!


Nice collection, love the colors and models


----------



## babyyorkie

nguyenduyenha said:


> my bag


Beautiful! Love it! Perfect color :okay:


----------



## mltf83

Just got this from neiman marcus


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone own the Serena ? If so could you post some pics ? Thanks (:


----------



## ellen028

My new Jet Set work tote purse, recently purchased from Nordstrom Anniversary sale!


----------



## coivcte

Powder Blue or Raspberry?!?! Decision decision, please vote or give opinion??


----------



## coivcte

coivcte said:


> Powder Blue or Raspberry?!?! Decision decision, please vote or give opinion??



Sorry new to the forum and has no idea how to add multiple photos.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Rasberry!. Love the pop of color. The powderblue is lovely too, but a little more subtile.


----------



## ellen028

coivcte said:


> Sorry new to the forum and has no idea how to add multiple photos.




Raspberry!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Powder Blue or Raspberry?!?! Decision decision, please vote or give opinion??


I vote Raspberry!


----------



## Luvtoteach

ellen028 said:


> My new Jet Set work tote purse, recently purchased from Nordstrom Anniversary sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702417


 I love that bag! Do you have the measurements of the bag? Is it too big for use as a purse or is it more for a work tote? How are the inside compartments? Does it have any zipper compartments? I am thinking about purchasing this before the anniversary sale ends.  Thanks


----------



## Christa72720

mltf83 said:


> Just got this from neiman marcus


Love the pearl grey!


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> Powder Blue or Raspberry?!?! Decision decision, please vote or give opinion??




Raspberry!!!! The powder blue has a washed-out look......


----------



## shonnah

I vote Raspberry


----------



## shonnah

I vote for the Raspberry one.  Love that color!


----------



## ellen028

Luvtoteach said:


> I love that bag! Do you have the measurements of the bag? Is it too big for use as a purse or is it more for a work tote? How are the inside compartments? Does it have any zipper compartments? I am thinking about purchasing this before the anniversary sale ends.  Thanks




Yes, the size is just right, I got the large size, it has zippered compartment, this is the inside photo


----------



## vhelya

coivcte said:


> Powder Blue or Raspberry?!?! Decision decision, please vote or give opinion??




Woooww love both &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

I like the powder blue more, it's unique & rare color and easier to match with any other color

But raspberry is more striking color


----------



## Cahlee

coivcte said:


> Powder Blue or Raspberry?!?! Decision decision, please vote or give opinion??




Powder blue. I have that color in a hamilton. It's beautiful!


----------



## missmoimoi

marcinthemiddle said:


> Just picked up this M by MK "Hamilton Traveler" at the MK store in Trumbull, CT- love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697982



Oh congrats!!!  I went into MK boutique last week specifically to check out Apple Green.  I brought in my new yellow KS bag for a sbs comparison.  MK Apple Green is definitely green, not yellow - so hard to resist!  Congrats and enjoy yours in good health


----------



## sunblock

Raspberry


----------



## bellevie0891

I was the only one home this morning... perfect time to take a new stash photo. 
I've gotten rid of a few to make room for a couple sizes & colors I liked better 

Back row:
Large Selma - Black
Large Selma - Fuschia

Middle row:
Medium Sutton - Sapphire
Large Hamilton Messenger - Luggage
Medium Selma - Navy

Front row:
Mini Selma - Navy
Continental Wallet - Aqua










Selmas:


----------



## acm1134

I may or may not have hunted this down on eBay ! Killer price at $166


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> I was the only one home this morning... perfect time to take a new stash photo.
> I've gotten rid of a few to make room for a couple sizes & colors I liked better
> 
> Back row:
> Large Selma - Black
> Large Selma - Fuschia
> 
> Middle row:
> Medium Sutton - Sapphire
> Large Hamilton Messenger - Luggage
> Medium Selma - Navy
> 
> Front row:
> Mini Selma - Navy
> Continental Wallet - Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selmas:


Love your collection - nice variety of colors! I think med messenger Selma would be a good addition!


----------



## BeachBagGal

acm1134 said:


> I may or may not have hunted this down on eBay ! Killer price at $166
> View attachment 2704084


Oh nice deal!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your collection - nice variety of colors! I think med messenger Selma would be a good addition!




Thank you & me too! 

Well that &&&&& a large wristlet


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> Thank you & me too!
> 
> Well that &&&&& a large wristlet


Well of course you HAVE to have a wristlet! That's essential!


----------



## coivcte

Wondering why I haven't seen many photos, mod shots and discussion about Cynthia design?
I am trying to choose between a Medium Dark Dune Cynthia or Selma but curious as to why I couldn't find much information on the Cynthia. 
Would love to see some mod shots of these two bags and any opinion (pros and cons).


----------



## ralewi

mltf83 said:


> Just got this from neiman marcus





ellen028 said:


> My new Jet Set work tote purse, recently purchased from Nordstrom Anniversary sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702417





coivcte said:


> Powder Blue or Raspberry?!?! Decision decision, please vote or give opinion??





coivcte said:


> Sorry new to the forum and has no idea how to add multiple photos.





acm1134 said:


> I may or may not have hunted this down on eBay ! Killer price at $166
> View attachment 2704084


great bags


----------



## Miss Krys

I'm new to the forum, although I have been lurking for awhile, and wanted to share my MK birthday haul.  Sorry for the sloppy pic, I'm one of those people who shouldn't be allowed within 50 ft of a camera

Multifunction Travel Tote in vanilla mono
Fallon Clutch in vanilla mono
Hamilton Wallets in both vanilla and brown mono
Jet Set Gathered Tote in brown mono


----------



## Linz379

Miss Krys said:


> I'm new to the forum, although I have been lurking for awhile, and wanted to share my MK birthday haul.  Sorry for the sloppy pic, I'm one of those people who shouldn't be allowed within 50 ft of a camera
> 
> Multifunction Travel Tote in vanilla mono
> Fallon Clutch in vanilla mono
> Hamilton Wallets in both vanilla and brown mono
> Jet Set Gathered Tote in brown mono


Beautiful! Great haul! Lucky you.


----------



## bellevie0891

Miss Krys said:


> I'm new to the forum, although I have been lurking for awhile, and wanted to share my MK birthday haul.  Sorry for the sloppy pic, I'm one of those people who shouldn't be allowed within 50 ft of a camera
> 
> Multifunction Travel Tote in vanilla mono
> Fallon Clutch in vanilla mono
> Hamilton Wallets in both vanilla and brown mono
> Jet Set Gathered Tote in brown mono




Happy Birthday! I love your choices


----------



## nana76

Dear all,
Photos of some of my Michael Kors collection &#128515;




Medium Hamilton Specchio



Medium Studded Selma in Navy



Mini Hamilton 



Selma in Electric Blue



Harper



Big Bedford in Beige



Mini Cynthia


----------



## BeachBagGal

nana76 said:


> Dear all,
> Photos of some of my Michael Kors collection &#128515;
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706572
> 
> Medium Hamilton Specchio
> 
> View attachment 2706573
> 
> Medium Studded Selma in Navy
> 
> View attachment 2706574
> 
> Mini Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2706575
> 
> Selma in Electric Blue
> 
> View attachment 2706576
> 
> Harper
> 
> View attachment 2706577
> 
> Big Bedford in Beige
> 
> View attachment 2706578
> 
> Mini Cynthia


Love your collection!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Found this lovely at TJMaxx yesterday. Outlet version of Jet Set tote in Raspberry.  I love that it zips closed and has a back slip pocket. And the removable MK fob as well. 

My store also had this bag in black/gold and navy/gold. If I could have, I would have brought home all three, lol. But I couldn't, so I went with the bright color. 
View attachment 2706706

View attachment 2706711

View attachment 2706712

View attachment 2706722


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this lovely at TJMaxx yesterday. Outlet version of Jet Set tote in Raspberry.  I love that it zips closed and has a back slip pocket. And the removable MK fob as well.
> 
> My store also had this bag in black/gold and navy/gold. If I could have, I would have brought home all three, lol. But I couldn't, so I went with the bright color.
> View attachment 2706706
> 
> View attachment 2706711
> 
> View attachment 2706712
> 
> View attachment 2706722




Very pretty!!


----------



## AMLoveBags

Can anyone help me out with a Jet Set Tote question?  I'm looking for the grey one with the gusset pockets on the sides and top zip closure.  I've seen the pearl grey in the stores and online, but after perusing ebay I found a slate gray color.  Is that color authentic?  Has anyone seen that in person and able to tell me how it compares to the pearl grey?
Thank you in advance!


----------



## SillyShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this lovely at TJMaxx yesterday. Outlet version of Jet Set tote in Raspberry.  I love that it zips closed and has a back slip pocket. And the removable MK fob as well.
> 
> My store also had this bag in black/gold and navy/gold. If I could have, I would have brought home all three, lol. But I couldn't, so I went with the bright color.
> View attachment 2706706
> 
> View attachment 2706711
> 
> View attachment 2706712
> 
> View attachment 2706722



I love it! My favorite MK style and I adore pinks. TJ Maxx, huh? Perhaps I should swing by. Oh wait, I have a bright pink Jet Set like this, it just doesn't have the chain detail in the handles. It has the light colored leather handles. Hmmmmmmmm.........


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Found this lovely at TJMaxx yesterday. Outlet version of Jet Set tote in Raspberry.  I love that it zips closed and has a back slip pocket. And the removable MK fob as well.
> 
> My store also had this bag in black/gold and navy/gold. If I could have, I would have brought home all three, lol. But I couldn't, so I went with the bright color.
> View attachment 2706706
> 
> View attachment 2706711
> 
> View attachment 2706712
> 
> View attachment 2706722




That is pretty. I don't know if that store is near me, but I have to look now. What was the price if you don't mind? I wanted true raspberry and this is the ticket for me!


----------



## ubo22

nana76 said:


> Dear all,
> Photos of some of my Michael Kors collection &#55357;&#56835;
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706572
> 
> Medium Hamilton Specchio
> 
> View attachment 2706573
> 
> Medium Studded Selma in Navy
> 
> View attachment 2706574
> 
> Mini Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2706575
> 
> Selma in Electric Blue
> 
> View attachment 2706576
> 
> Harper
> 
> View attachment 2706577
> 
> Big Bedford in Beige
> 
> View attachment 2706578
> 
> Mini Cynthia


Wow!  I love every single bag in your MK collection!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> That is pretty. I don't know if that store is near me, but I have to look now. What was the price if you don't mind? I wanted true raspberry and this is the ticket for me!




Thanks! I compared this tote to my Fuschia Selma and the tote is more pink. I'll add a picture here to show. 

The price at TJMaxx was $149

View attachment 2707049


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! I compared this tote to my Fuschia Selma and the tote is more pink. I'll add a picture here to show.
> 
> The price at TJMaxx was $149
> 
> View attachment 2707049




Thanks so much for comparison picture!


----------



## ladybug10

Just returned home after 5 days at the beach with this tote. Now I know why the color is called Surf; it's the perfect beach color. It was the only bag I took on vacation and I am so glad to have had her with me


----------



## keishapie1973

ladybug10 said:


> Just returned home after 5 days at the beach with this tote. Now I know why the color is called Surf; it's the perfect beach color. It was the only bag I took on vacation and I am so glad to have had her with me
> View attachment 2712160




Beautiful!!!! My Sophie is my most used bag.....&#128512;


----------



## 001meiling

ladybug10 said:


> Just returned home after 5 days at the beach with this tote. Now I know why the color is called Surf; it's the perfect beach color. It was the only bag I took on vacation and I am so glad to have had her with me
> View attachment 2712160



Oh YEA........i hv ONE in LUGGAGE......

I LOVE it very much ......


----------



## Norwegian Girl

nana76 said:


> Dear all,
> Photos of some of my Michael Kors collection &#128515;
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706572
> 
> Medium Hamilton Specchio
> 
> View attachment 2706573
> 
> Medium Studded Selma in Navy
> 
> View attachment 2706574
> 
> Mini Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2706575
> 
> Selma in Electric Blue
> 
> View attachment 2706576
> 
> Harper
> 
> View attachment 2706577
> 
> Big Bedford in Beige
> 
> View attachment 2706578
> 
> Mini Cynthia



Love your collection! Is it somekind of wrapping around the lock on the first Hamilton?


----------



## twdavis

My new Studded Jet Set Tote! I'm in love


----------



## bellevie0891

twdavis said:


> View attachment 2713506
> 
> 
> 
> My new Studded Jet Set Tote! I'm in love



I seen one of those up close at a Younkers. Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## twdavis

Thank you!!


----------



## prisb89

My new Selma in navy blue


----------



## bellevie0891

prisb89 said:


> View attachment 2714248
> 
> 
> My new Selma in navy blue




Beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

prisb89 said:


> View attachment 2714248
> 
> 
> My new Selma in navy blue


Is this medium or large?  Impeccable!


----------



## ley2

prisb89 said:


> View attachment 2714248
> 
> 
> My new Selma in navy blue



Beauty! Is that large?


----------



## SillyShopper

twdavis said:


> View attachment 2713506
> 
> 
> 
> My new Studded Jet Set Tote! I'm in love





It's gorgeous!  I have the smaller purse size version in this color and black. I'm not a fan of monograms, but the studs pretty much hide the letters and I love using these bags! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!


----------



## prisb89

Thanks! It's the Selma in large.


----------



## twdavis

SillyShopper said:


> It's gorgeous!  I have the smaller purse size version in this color and black. I'm not a fan of monograms, but the studs pretty much hide the letters and I love using these bags! I hope you enjoy yours as much as I enjoy mine!





Thank you, SS! I'm not a fan of monos either and I feel the same way about the studs! I found it at a Marshall's and was really surprised it was still there when I finally decided I wanted it. I love the hardware on it!  Did yours soften up with use? Mine seems a bit stiff.


----------



## ellen028

nana76 said:


> Dear all,
> Photos of some of my Michael Kors collection &#128515;
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706572
> 
> Medium Hamilton Specchio
> 
> View attachment 2706573
> 
> Medium Studded Selma in Navy
> 
> View attachment 2706574
> 
> Mini Hamilton
> 
> View attachment 2706575
> 
> Selma in Electric Blue
> 
> View attachment 2706576
> 
> Harper
> 
> View attachment 2706577
> 
> Big Bedford in Beige
> 
> View attachment 2706578
> 
> Mini Cynthia




Beautiful collection!


----------



## missaimeec

Does anyone have any orange mk's? I haven't seem one in real life but I love orange, if it's a bright nice orange, don't want to have to wait of my bag to arrive then send it back if it isn't a nice orange. Opinions or photos would be awesome thanks


----------



## vhelya

Is there any retails still selling specchio hamilton medium?


----------



## Cahlee

missaimeec said:


> Does anyone have any orange mk's? I haven't seem one in real life but I love orange, if it's a bright nice orange, don't want to have to wait of my bag to arrive then send it back if it isn't a nice orange. Opinions or photos would be awesome thanks






I took a photo while at Nordstrom today. My picture doesnt capture the color very well, it's a bit brighter. I took the picture really fast and just walked away. Sorry!


----------



## Miss Krys

Here are a few more of my bags from my collection.  














You'll notice that I had the strap on the my Sophie altered.  Removed 6 inches and had a second loop added to prevent excess strap from catching on handles, rails, etc... or flapping around.  IMO it makes my Selmas and Sophie look more tidy.


----------



## oluchika

here were some orange hamilton travelers


----------



## missaimeec

Thanks  can't wait to get mine


----------



## coivcte

missaimeec said:


> Thanks  can't wait to get mine



Are you from Australia too?
What did you end up ordering?


----------



## keishapie1973

My small collection..... &#128512;


----------



## ubo22

tauketula said:


> My small collection..... &#128512;
> View attachment 2721186


I love how all your bags are different.  Great collection!


----------



## bellevie0891

tauketula said:


> My small collection..... &#128512;
> View attachment 2721186




Awesome collection!!


----------



## vhelya

tauketula said:


> My small collection..... &#128512;
> View attachment 2721186




Woooww awesome &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## coivcte

Is dad747 advertising counterfeit bags here in various threads of the MK forum?


----------



## AMLoveBags

Woke up my leather jet set gathered bag in burgundy today.  Forgot how much I love it!


----------



## neerod

I just got a Fulton LG crossbody! 

However, I've noticed the MK logo is a bit uneven... I'm not sure if I'm being too picky or if others can see it too. I've tried to capture it in these photos. Please let me know if I'm crazy in wanting to exchange it


----------



## mltf83

AMLoveBags said:


> Woke up my leather jet set gathered bag in burgundy today.  Forgot how much I love it!


lovely colour! so unique ^^


----------



## n3sbaby

tauketula said:


> My small collection..... &#128512;
> View attachment 2721186


nice collection....love those in bright colours...


----------



## Thandie

My MK iPad clutch in grey saffiano.

Love this


----------



## twdavis

neerod said:


> I just got a Fulton LG crossbody!
> 
> However, I've noticed the MK logo is a bit uneven... I'm not sure if I'm being too picky or if others can see it too. I've tried to capture it in these photos. Please let me know if I'm crazy in wanting to exchange it



I agree that it's a tad offset. If it were mine, I'd exchange it. I would never be happy with it.


----------



## gratefulgirl

Thandie said:


> My MK iPad clutch in grey saffiano.
> 
> Love this



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Thandie

gratefulgirl said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thank you!

I agree


----------



## ubo22

Thandie said:


> My MK iPad clutch in grey saffiano.
> 
> Love this


Very pretty!  I love how it looks like an envelope...a high class, high end envelope.


----------



## Thandie

ubo22 said:


> Very pretty!  I love how it looks like an envelope...a high class, high end envelope.



Yes!  And the saffiano leather is top notch.

Thanks!


----------



## baggaliciouz

icerain303 said:


> Here are my three latest MK babies!!  Obviously I have been in love with the Hamiltons!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528600




Hi there, do you happen to have a mod picture of that mini hamilton sling?  can it fit an ipad mini? thanksss


----------



## vhelya

My first hamilton and I'm loving it so much


----------



## baggaliciouz

tonyaann said:


> I was the only one home this morning... perfect time to take a new stash photo.
> I've gotten rid of a few to make room for a couple sizes & colors I liked better
> 
> Back row:
> Large Selma - Black
> Large Selma - Fuschia
> 
> Middle row:
> Medium Sutton - Sapphire
> Large Hamilton Messenger - Luggage
> Medium Selma - Navy
> 
> Front row:
> Mini Selma - Navy
> Continental Wallet - Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selmas:




just WOW! &#128516;&#128525;&#128561;


----------



## baggaliciouz

acm1134 said:


> Here is my updated collection (:
> 
> View attachment 2672741
> View attachment 2672742
> View attachment 2672744
> View attachment 2672745
> View attachment 2672749




wow beautiful collection you got there! lovely bags.. &#128077;


----------



## bellevie0891

baggaliciouz said:


> just WOW! &#128516;&#128525;&#128561;




Thanks!!!


----------



## Minkette

vhelya said:


> My first hamilton and I'm loving it so much
> 
> View attachment 2726704


Love it! What color is it?


----------



## vhelya

Minkette said:


> Love it! What color is it?



Thank you 
It's electric blue. Silver hardware


----------



## Minkette

vhelya said:


> Thank you
> It's electric blue. Silver hardware


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! OMG... I need a Selma in that color!!!

Where did you find the hamilton?


----------



## laineycat

vhelya said:


> My first hamilton and I'm loving it so much
> 
> View attachment 2726704




Is that a tiny pouch, key holder? So cute. Where did you get it and how much?


----------



## vhelya

Minkette said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! OMG... I need a Selma in that color!!!
> 
> Where did you find the hamilton?




It was a gift from my friends


----------



## vhelya

laineycat said:


> Is that a tiny pouch, key holder? So cute. Where did you get it and how much?




It's a middy satchel keyfob from Toryburch 
I bought it online at toryburch website when it was on sale at USD 45++


----------



## Minkette

So... much like Tonyaann, I waited to take a picture of my collection (aka addiction) of handbags (includes all of them)...gotta wait until the judgey eyes of my husband are gone...

I also needed some kind of visual to remind me... I don't need to buy anymore bags... however, I am thinking a pink selma would round out the collection for the next 20 years or so... and may something purple... and cream... see...

addiction... I have been buying, selling, and/or collecting handbags for several years now so this hasn't developed in the last month or so. Also, I try to have a "one in" and "one out" approach so there is a cap.

Lastly, I rarely pay full price. In fact, I can honestly say that I didn't pay full price for any of the bags I currently have. I usually wait for Dillards cardholder events, checkout flash sale sites, venture onto eBay, and online discount codes (retailmenot.com is a pretty cool site that usually has coupon codes). Amazon is usually pretty good for Rebecca Minkoff bags because something is always on sale and coupon codes are an additional bonus!

Enjoy fellow tPF's!


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> So... much like Tonyaann, I waited to take a picture of my collection (aka addiction) of handbags (includes all of them)...
> 
> 
> 
> I also needed some kind of visual to remind me... I don't need to buy anymore bags... however, I am thinking a pink selma would round out the collection for the next 20 years or so... and may something purple... and cream... see...
> 
> 
> 
> addiction... I have been buying, selling, and/or collecting handbags for several years now so this hasn't developed in the last month or so. Also, I try to have a "one in" and "one out" approach so there is a cap.
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, I rarely pay full price. In fact, I can honestly say that I didn't pay full price for any of the bags I currently have. I usually wait for Dillards cardholder events, checkout flash sale sites, venture onto eBay, and online discount codes (retailmenot.com is a pretty cool sight that usually has coupon codes). Amazon is usually pretty good for Rebecca Minkoff bags because something is always on sale and coupon codes are an additional bonus!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy fellow tPF's!




I love all your Suttons! What a gorgeous collection you've got!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## AMLoveBags

Wow that's an impressive collection!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jazzyj1021

vhelya said:


> My first hamilton and I'm loving it so much
> 
> View attachment 2726704




I just knew Electric Blue would pop up sometime soon! After I saw the MK flats in this color I was just waiting for a bag to show up!! It's a beauty!


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> So... much like Tonyaann, I waited to take a picture of my collection (aka addiction) of handbags (includes all of them)...gotta wait until the judgey eyes of my husband are gone...
> 
> I also needed some kind of visual to remind me... I don't need to buy anymore bags... however, I am thinking a pink selma would round out the collection for the next 20 years or so... and may something purple... and cream... see...
> 
> addiction... I have been buying, selling, and/or collecting handbags for several years now so this hasn't developed in the last month or so. Also, I try to have a "one in" and "one out" approach so there is a cap.
> 
> Lastly, I rarely pay full price. In fact, I can honestly say that I didn't pay full price for any of the bags I currently have. I usually wait for Dillards cardholder events, checkout flash sale sites, venture onto eBay, and online discount codes (retailmenot.com is a pretty cool site that usually has coupon codes). Amazon is usually pretty good for Rebecca Minkoff bags because something is always on sale and coupon codes are an additional bonus!
> 
> Enjoy fellow tPF's!



Love your collection. Is that a Hamilton in summer blue? It's gorgeous.....


----------



## Minkette

tauketula said:


> Love your collection. Is that a Hamilton in summer blue? It's gorgeous.....


Thanks everyone!

Yes, it is summer blue!


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> So... much like Tonyaann, I waited to take a picture of my collection (aka addiction) of handbags (includes all of them)...gotta wait until the judgey eyes of my husband are gone...
> 
> I also needed some kind of visual to remind me... I don't need to buy anymore bags... however, I am thinking a pink selma would round out the collection for the next 20 years or so... and may something purple... and cream... see...
> 
> addiction... I have been buying, selling, and/or collecting handbags for several years now so this hasn't developed in the last month or so. Also, I try to have a "one in" and "one out" approach so there is a cap.
> 
> Lastly, I rarely pay full price. In fact, I can honestly say that I didn't pay full price for any of the bags I currently have. I usually wait for Dillards cardholder events, checkout flash sale sites, venture onto eBay, and online discount codes (retailmenot.com is a pretty cool site that usually has coupon codes). Amazon is usually pretty good for Rebecca Minkoff bags because something is always on sale and coupon codes are an additional bonus!
> 
> Enjoy fellow tPF's!


OMG...you have a really big collection of handbags!  I have to say that I love the MK ones the best.


----------



## karinphua

miakorab.com/images/Michael%20Kors/MICHAEL%20Michael%20Kors%20Large%20Hamilton%20Studded%20Quilted%20Tote%20Red.jpg


----------



## karinphua

MK red hamilton - quilt stud


----------



## vhelya

tonyaann said:


> I was the only one home this morning... perfect time to take a new stash photo.
> I've gotten rid of a few to make room for a couple sizes & colors I liked better
> 
> Back row:
> Large Selma - Black
> Large Selma - Fuschia
> 
> Middle row:
> Medium Sutton - Sapphire
> Large Hamilton Messenger - Luggage
> Medium Selma - Navy
> 
> Front row:
> Mini Selma - Navy
> Continental Wallet - Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selmas:







Minkette said:


> So... much like Tonyaann, I waited to take a picture of my collection (aka addiction) of handbags (includes all of them)...gotta wait until the judgey eyes of my husband are gone...
> 
> I also needed some kind of visual to remind me... I don't need to buy anymore bags... however, I am thinking a pink selma would round out the collection for the next 20 years or so... and may something purple... and cream... see...
> 
> addiction... I have been buying, selling, and/or collecting handbags for several years now so this hasn't developed in the last month or so. Also, I try to have a "one in" and "one out" approach so there is a cap.
> 
> Lastly, I rarely pay full price. In fact, I can honestly say that I didn't pay full price for any of the bags I currently have. I usually wait for Dillards cardholder events, checkout flash sale sites, venture onto eBay, and online discount codes (retailmenot.com is a pretty cool site that usually has coupon codes). Amazon is usually pretty good for Rebecca Minkoff bags because something is always on sale and coupon codes are an additional bonus!
> 
> Enjoy fellow tPF's!




I wish I can have those pretty collection like yours..

Amazing &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Minkette

vhelya said:


> I wish I can have those pretty collection like yours..
> 
> Amazing &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thank you!


----------



## baggaliciouz

i present to you, my second MK bag: Medium Hamilton & a matching wallet &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Christa72720

baggaliciouz said:


> i present to you, my second MK bag: Medium Hamilton & a matching wallet &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2728674


Gorgeous!


----------



## Christa72720

Time to bring out this beauty again. Perfect for Fall.


----------



## ubo22

park8723 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Kors-Addicts-Buy-Sell-Trade-Chat/1447689012161685
> 
> What do you guys think?


I love the look of this Hamilton, but I think it's made of canvas and regular leather trim.  I prefer the saffiano leather versions.


----------



## paula3boys

Christa72720 said:


> Time to bring out this beauty again. Perfect for Fall.




Love it. I wish they still made it


----------



## jeep317

Picked this up at TJ Maxx on Thursday:





So glad I didn't take the tags off however. It was $199 and Macy's had it yesterday for $140. Needless to say I ordered and returned this. It's a great bag with silver hardware. I cannot wait til it gets here!


----------



## ley2

jeep317 said:


> Picked this up at TJ Maxx on Thursday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I didn't take the tags off however. It was $199 and Macy's had it yesterday for $140. Needless to say I ordered and returned this. It's a great bag with silver hardware. I cannot wait til it gets here!



May i know what model is this? My mother likes this kind of soft leather material. $140 is a good bargain!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeep317 said:


> Picked this up at TJ Maxx on Thursday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So glad I didn't take the tags off however. It was $199 and Macy's had it yesterday for $140. Needless to say I ordered and returned this. It's a great bag with silver hardware. I cannot wait til it gets here!


Is this the Essex satchel? I ordered the black one from Macy's sale sight unseen. Keeping my fingers crossed. How do you like it?


----------



## ubo22

park8723 said:


> Can you please authenticate this Michael Kors Handbag?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Michael-Kors-Addicts-Buy-Sell-Trade-Chat/1447689012161685
> 
> 
> Seems perfectly authentic to me, but I'd ask you guys first
> 
> Thank you very much!


The MK authentication thread is here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/authenticate-this-michael-kors-622659-236.html


----------



## jeep317

BeachBagGal said:


> Is this the Essex satchel? I ordered the black one from Macy's sale sight unseen. Keeping my fingers crossed. How do you like it?



Yes it is! I love it, I think it's quite perfect. The size is good, the leather is tdf, it has great organization, and best of all - silver hardware!


----------



## jeep317

ley2 said:


> May i know what model is this? My mother likes this kind of soft leather material. $140 is a good bargain!



The essex satchel. There was a 25% off coupon on Saturday which reduced the price from $190 ish to $140 ish. Everyone must have bought both Essex styles however, because they're no longer on the website!


----------



## coivcte

Is anyone here familiar or owns a Miranda Tote?
I am interested in the smaller version that is currently on the market and I have a few questions:-
1. How many sizes are there? I know the Large has been on the market for a while. I saw the Extra Small (aka. Mini) this week. 
2. Choosing between Black and Colourblock in Elephant, any opinion?

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&sp=1&rid=&spc=11&cm_kws=michael kors miranda

http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...e-item-10792335.aspx?storeid=9512&ffref=lp_6_

Any mod shot will be appreciated too!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeep317 said:


> Yes it is! I love it, I think it's quite perfect. The size is good, the leather is tdf, it has great organization, and best of all - silver hardware!


Ooo yay I love to hear that! I'm so excited now - can't wait for it to be delivered! You never know when you order something you've never seen irl. I liked the style online and the I couldn't pass up the deal.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Is anyone here familiar or owns a Miranda Tote?
> I am interested in the smaller version that is currently on the market and I have a few questions:-
> 1. How many sizes are there? I know the Large has been on the market for a while. I saw the Extra Small (aka. Mini) this week.
> 2. Choosing between Black and Colourblock in Elephant, any opinion?
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-kors-crossbody-miranda-mini-tote?ID=1098141&CategoryID=16958#fn=spp%3D1%26ppp%3D96%26sp%3D1%26rid%3D%26spc%3D11%26cm_kws%3Dmichael%20kors%20miranda
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/au/shopping...e-item-10792335.aspx?storeid=9512&ffref=lp_6_
> 
> Any mod shot will be appreciated too!!


There is an entire thread dedicated to the Miranda tote.

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/miranda-tote-club-827368.html

I own a large shell/suntan colorblock Miranda.  (You can see a picture in the Miranda Tote Club thread.)  The extra small version was introduced this summer.  I think there are three sizes now (extra small, regular, large).  I chose a large size because I'm tall and wanted a tote that I could carry on my shoulder.  The straps on the large are just long enough to use for shoulder carry (without a coat).  I chose spring/summer colors for the tote because I knew I wouldn't use it in the fall/winter because I wouldn't be able to get the tote over my shoulder with a fall/winter coat. 

I believe the extra small has a longer shoulder strap and is expected to be carried like a satchel.  So if you're considering this size then you won't have to worry about the shoulder carry options.  You can never go wrong with black.  I would love to get the large black quilted version of this tote, but, again, I know I wouldn't be able to carry it on my shoulder in the fall/winter with a coat.  The colorblock versions are also especially pretty.  I looked at the elephant one and it's gorgeous.  It would work well if you have a lot of grey, black, and taupe in your wardrobe.

The tote is calfskin leather and is lined with a beautiful suede on its interior.  It's a very luxurious bag, and I plan to get a lot of great use out of it.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> There is an entire thread dedicated to the Miranda tote.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/miranda-tote-club-827368.html
> 
> I own a large shell/suntan colorblock Miranda.  (You can see a picture in the Miranda Tote Club thread.)  The extra small version was introduced this summer.  I think there are three sizes now (extra small, regular, large).  I chose a large size because I'm tall and wanted a tote that I could carry on my shoulder.  The straps on the large are just long enough to use for shoulder carry (without a coat).  I chose spring/summer colors for the tote because I knew I wouldn't use it in the fall/winter because I wouldn't be able to get the tote over my shoulder with a fall/winter coat.
> 
> I believe the extra small has a longer shoulder strap and is expected to be carried like a satchel.  So if you're considering this size then you won't have to worry about the shoulder carry options.  You can never go wrong with black.  I would love to get the large black quilted version of this tote, but, again, I know I wouldn't be able to carry it on my shoulder in the fall/winter with a coat.  The colorblock versions are also especially pretty.  I looked at the elephant one and it's gorgeous.  It would work well if you have a lot of grey, black, and taupe in your wardrobe.
> 
> The tote is calfskin leather and is lined with a beautiful suede on its interior.  It's a very luxurious bag, and I plan to get a lot of great use out of it.



Such detailed response, thank you so much! It is so helpful to hear from someone who has used the bag. I wish I can see the bag in person as it is not cheap, unfortunately we still don't have the smaller sizes in the MK boutique here in Australia yet.


----------



## sunblock




----------



## Moving to Texas

So love all the MK...so sad because I'm on a purse strike. Until October


----------



## bellevie0891

Look what came today! So in love!


----------



## ArmyWife12

I have been on a ban since we moved to Texas last month. So I was pleasantly surprised when my hubby came home the other day with this beauty!! My new MK Camo Jet Set Tote!!


----------



## coivcte

tonyaann said:


> Look what came today! So in love!



love this!! where did you end up buying it from?


----------



## vhelya

sunblock said:


>




Aaaawwww...
So lovely collection &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> love this!! where did you end up buying it from?




Macys. The sa was able to locate it in another state and I did the pre-sale for the SFAC sale


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonyaann said:


> Look what came today! So in love!


Ooo you got the pearl grey - love this color! Pretty new addition!


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> Look what came today! So in love!


Yay! You picked your pearl grey bag! Gorgeous!

Bag twins!


----------



## cupcakegirl

My first MK!


----------



## Linz379

cupcakegirl said:


> My first MK!


I love this! I have just ordered it.  Can you please do a modelling pic??


----------



## bellevie0891

cupcakegirl said:


> My first MK!




I have this one too and absolutely love it! The size is great and the black is classic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Large Essex Satchel black w/ silver hardware - I just got her in the mail today from the recent Macy's March of Dimes sale (awesome deal!!) and I love her!! She is super soft and smells so yummy! I love the nice deep pockets on the side! Super roomy! She is a big black hole inside, but still love her!


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Large Essex Satchel black w/ silver hardware - I just got her in the mail today from the recent Macy's March of Dimes sale (awesome deal!!) and I love her!! She is super soft and smells so yummy! I love the nice deep pockets on the side! Super roomy! She is a big black hole inside, but still love her!


I love black with silver hardware!


----------



## 2 stars

ubo22 said:


> i love black with silver hardware!


+1


----------



## vhelya

BeachBagGal said:


> Large Essex Satchel black w/ silver hardware - I just got her in the mail today from the recent Macy's March of Dimes sale (awesome deal!!) and I love her!! She is super soft and smells so yummy! I love the nice deep pockets on the side! Super roomy! She is a big black hole inside, but still love her!




Wooowww it's so lovely..


----------



## cupcakegirl

tonyaann said:


> I have this one too and absolutely love it! The size is great and the black is classic!



Thanks, I'm very happy with it!  I love your new gray pearl... I was very tempted by that color!


----------



## ilysukixD

Oh my!!! I love your collections!!! Love the pink bags!!!!


sunblock said:


>


----------



## sunblock

ilysukixD said:


> Oh my!!! I love your collections!!! Love the pink bags!!!!



Thanks


----------



## jeep317

BeachBagGal said:


> Large Essex Satchel black w/ silver hardware - I just got her in the mail today from the recent Macy's March of Dimes sale (awesome deal!!) and I love her!! She is super soft and smells so yummy! I love the nice deep pockets on the side! Super roomy! She is a big black hole inside, but still love her!



Glad you love it! It really is a great bag, mine is coming tomorrow!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeep317 said:


> Glad you love it! It really is a great bag, mine is coming tomorrow!!!


Yeah I really do love her! I really love those deep pockets on both sides. I was expecting they were going to be more like a Coach Isabelle. I'm very pleasantly surprised they aren't!


----------



## jeep317

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I really do love her! I really love those deep pockets on both sides. I was expecting they were going to be more like a Coach Isabelle. I'm very pleasantly surprised they aren't!



Size is comparable to Izzy but that bag really is a giant hole. I have to use an organizer with it. Did you read the Macy's reviews? One person said "perfect for a concealed carry". I cracked up! But those exterior pockets are deep enough so I suppose they were right.


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeep317 said:


> Size is comparable to Izzy but that bag really is a giant hole. I have to use an organizer with it. Did you read the Macy's reviews? One person said "perfect for a concealed carry". I cracked up! But those exterior pockets are deep enough so I suppose they were right.


For a "concealed carry?!?!" Omg LOL I must have missed that! Yes, it def would have enough space.  Do you use the organizer with the Izzy? The Essex has lots of pockets inside, which is nice.


----------



## southernbelle82

Jus found this beauty today!!!


----------



## fergielicious

southernbelle82 said:


> Jus found this beauty today!!!
> View attachment 2734520



Ooh pretty!! Where did you find her?


----------



## paula3boys

southernbelle82 said:


> Jus found this beauty today!!!
> View attachment 2734520



I just bit the bullet and ordered this from a store in Arizona because they are sold out online! It won't ship till Tuesday due to the holiday so I have to drool over your picture and others in the meanwhile


----------



## MindyYo

My new baby is my aviitar   I love the color combination.


----------



## coivcte

Does anyone know where I can purchase a Dark Dune Medium Jet Set Travel Tote?
I'm from Australia and have searched on the NM, Nordstrom, Saks and Bloomingdales with no luck.


----------



## jeep317

BeachBagGal said:


> For a "concealed carry?!?!" Omg LOL I must have missed that! Yes, it def would have enough space.  Do you use the organizer with the Izzy? The Essex has lots of pockets inside, which is nice.



Yes Izzy definitely needs an organizer. I don't think the Essex needs it because of all the pockets. I was going to wait for fall to use it (I got luggage) but I am way too impatient, lol. I will likely move in next week.


----------



## southernbelle82

fergielicious said:


> Ooh pretty!! Where did you find her?




Found her at a Dillard's in mobile, al


----------



## ley2

coivcte said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a Dark Dune Medium Jet Set Travel Tote?
> I'm from Australia and have searched on the NM, Nordstrom, Saks and Bloomingdales with no luck.



This one?

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-tote-jet-set-medium-multi-function?ID=786358&CategoryID=23561


----------



## coivcte

ley2 said:


> This one?
> 
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...ium-multi-function?ID=786358&CategoryID=23561



Sorry should have clarified. It's the style with one main compartment and no middle divider.
Therefore not the Multi function. It's call a Jet Set Travel Tote.
Thanks ley2 anyway


----------



## jeep317

coivcte said:


> Sorry should have clarified. It's the style with one main compartment and no middle divider.
> Therefore not the Multi function. It's call a Jet Set Travel Tote.
> Thanks ley2 anyway



Check TJMaxx, Marshall's, & Ross if you have those stores.


----------



## coivcte

ley2 said:


> This one?
> 
> http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...ium-multi-function?ID=786358&CategoryID=23561





jeep317 said:


> Check TJMaxx, Marshall's, & Ross if you have those stores.



Unfortunately these stores do not offer International Shipping


----------



## diva7633

BeachBagGal said:


> Large Essex Satchel black w/ silver hardware - I just got her in the mail today from the recent Macy's March of Dimes sale (awesome deal!!) and I love her!! She is super soft and smells so yummy! I love the nice deep pockets on the side! Super roomy! She is a big black hole inside, but still love her!




So pretty I already have another MK coming but just noticed this too. So I'm  doing my tpf "research" do you have a mod pic of this? 

Congrats


----------



## juicycook

First time posting! So hopefully I did it right. I just picked up this Sophie large satchel in surf for a total steal. It was 50% off in store plus an additional 25% off of sale for Labor Day, so it worked out to be $150+ tax. It was also the last one from the back. It's my second MK bag purchase for myself.


----------



## Christa72720

juicycook said:


> First time posting! So hopefully I did it right. I just picked up this Sophie large satchel in surf for a total steal. It was 50% off in store plus an additional 25% off of sale for Labor Day, so it worked out to be $150+ tax. It was also the last one from the back. It's my second MK bag purchase for myself.



Love the Sophie!


----------



## ubo22

juicycook said:


> First time posting! So hopefully I did it right. I just picked up this Sophie large satchel in surf for a total steal. It was 50% off in store plus an additional 25% off of sale for Labor Day, so it worked out to be $150+ tax. It was also the last one from the back. It's my second MK bag purchase for myself.


Great deal!


----------



## BeachBagGal

juicycook said:


> First time posting! So hopefully I did it right. I just picked up this Sophie large satchel in surf for a total steal. It was 50% off in store plus an additional 25% off of sale for Labor Day, so it worked out to be $150+ tax. It was also the last one from the back. It's my second MK bag purchase for myself.


Love it - great color!! You did good!


----------



## BeachBagGal

diva7633 said:


> So pretty I already have another MK coming but just noticed this too. So I'm  doing my tpf "research" do you have a mod pic of this?
> 
> Congrats


I don't have any mod pix, but more than happy to answer any questions or post another pic if you want.


----------



## AMLoveBags

juicycook said:


> First time posting! So hopefully I did it right. I just picked up this Sophie large satchel in surf for a total steal. It was 50% off in store plus an additional 25% off of sale for Labor Day, so it worked out to be $150+ tax. It was also the last one from the back. It's my second MK bag purchase for myself.




My kind of deal!  Congrats. I love it!  Enjoy.


----------



## diva7633

BeachBagGal said:


> I don't have any mod pix, but more than happy to answer any questions or post another pic if you want.




Sure any pics you have would be great.


----------



## coivcte

In love with MK....


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> In love with MK....




Gorgeous!


----------



## coivcte

tonyaann said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you tonyaann! Have you been enjoying your Pearl Grey Sutton?
Thank you for replying my question regarding your necklace.
I am now hunting around for a Medium Dark Dune Travel Tote (no zip or divider in the middle) but proves to be impassioned impossible....argh!!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> In love with MK....




What color is the wallet?


----------



## coivcte

tonyaann said:


> Gorgeous!





paula3boys said:


> What color is the wallet?



Hi paula3boys, it's Raspberry but the camera cannot capture the true colour.


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Hi paula3boys, it's Raspberry but the camera cannot capture the true colour.




Ok. I have same wallet and it didn't look that color in pic so I wondered if it was a new color


----------



## vangiepuff

Hamilton today. Man i wish it wasn't so heavy!!


----------



## keishapie1973

vangiepuff said:


> Hamilton today. Man i wish it wasn't so heavy!!



So pretty!!!!


----------



## vangiepuff

tauketula said:


> So pretty!!!!


 Thank you


----------



## ubo22

My new Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!  And her older sister is the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton Tote with Gold Hardware.   Girl Power!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> My new Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!  And her older sister is the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton Tote with Gold Hardware.   Girl Power!!!


Yay! Pretty girls!


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Yay! Pretty girls!


 I love them both!


----------



## Linz379

ubo22 said:


> My new Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!  And her older sister is the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton Tote with Gold Hardware.   Girl Power!!!


Both are beautiful.


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> My new Black N/S Hamilton Tote with Silver Hardware!!!  And her older sister is the Dark Dune N/S Hamilton Tote with Gold Hardware.   Girl Power!!!



Cute!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

diva7633 said:


> Sure any pics you have would be great.


Here's a few pix. She is so soft and durable! There are several inside pockets and key fob - easy to organize. They're not the best pix, but it's something lol.


----------



## ubo22

Linz379 said:


> Both are beautiful.





coivcte said:


> Cute!!



  They're my beautiful cuties.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

So many beautiful bags! My wish list keeps growing and growing.....


----------



## sandyclaws

BeachBagGal said:


> Here's a few pix. She is so soft and durable! There are several inside pockets and key fob - easy to organize. They're not the best pix, but it's something lol.




Scrumptious!! I saw this in the brown color at my Belks and my goodness was it amaZing!!! Love your black one ^_^


----------



## BeachBagGal

sandyclaws said:


> Scrumptious!! I saw this in the brown color at my Belks and my goodness was it amaZing!!! Love your black one ^_^


Thanks girlie! I love it too - so super soft and it works great as a crossbody - plus, plus!!!


----------



## diva7633

BeachBagGal said:


> Here's a few pix. She is so soft and durable! There are several inside pockets and key fob - easy to organize. They're not the best pix, but it's something lol.



Thanks!! The sutton I ordered came with wrong hardware color so I recorded if its wrong again I have to get this with next sale


----------



## jeep317

BeachBagGal said:


> Here's a few pix. She is so soft and durable! There are several inside pockets and key fob - easy to organize. They're not the best pix, but it's something lol.



Love it!!!!

I just realized I ordered the wrong Essex! It's ok though, because I think I prefer the single strap since I can get it over my shoulder.

Pics of the "other" MK Essex:


----------



## BeachBagGal

jeep317 said:


> Love it!!!!
> 
> I just realized I ordered the wrong Essex! It's ok though, because I think I prefer the single strap since I can get it over my shoulder.
> 
> Pics of the "other" MK Essex:


Oops oh well - sounds like the style will work better for you!  What a beauty - looks great in that color!


----------



## 001meiling

BeachBagGal said:


> Here's a few pix. She is so soft and durable! There are several inside pockets and key fob - easy to organize. They're not the best pix, but it's something lol.



oh wow.....really nice...i hv ordered one ......can wait to meet her...


----------



## BeachBagGal

001meiling said:


> oh wow.....really nice...i hv ordered one ......can wait to meet her...


Yay! Let me know what you think.


----------



## jeep317

I can't wait to bring this home on the 17th!!!




Super soft & she smells sooo good!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

sunblock said:


>


 
Great collection!  I see your a PINK fan.  I love pink bags too.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Two of my MK cuties!


----------



## Fob addict

All of your MK are beautiful! 
but I think I'm falling in love with the Hamilton EW satchel.
Does anyone know if they come in red? Please.
Is it possible to find it still? I'm an Aussie n can't seem to find it at the MK near me or online for that matter.


----------



## Fob addict

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Two of my MK cuties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2744474



Love your ostrich tan!


----------



## Fob addict

southernbelle82 said:


> Jus found this beauty today!!!
> View attachment 2734520




Really gorgeous! Love the colour. Only wish it would suit me though.


----------



## ubo22

I just pulled out my large malachite Selma for the Fall.  I love this baby!


----------



## coivcte

Fob addict said:


> All of your MK are beautiful!
> but I think I'm falling in love with the Hamilton EW satchel.
> Does anyone know if they come in red? Please.
> Is it possible to find it still? I'm an Aussie n can't seem to find it at the MK near me or online for that matter.



I am from Sydney and I haven't seen a red Hamilton in MK boutique or DJ in 2014.
I have only seen a red call Scarlet but in Selma here in DJ city store last month.
I normally check the online stores such as NM, Bloomingdales and Nordstrom that will ship to Australia. Good luck with the search!
Please PM me if you have any questions or find great deals in Australia!


----------



## Christa72720

Fob addict said:


> All of your MK are beautiful!
> but I think I'm falling in love with the Hamilton EW satchel.
> Does anyone know if they come in red? Please.
> Is it possible to find it still? I'm an Aussie n can't seem to find it at the MK near me or online for that matter.


Bon Ton has the N/S one available. Not sure if your interested in that one. It is also one sale!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Fob addict said:


> Love your ostrich tan!



Thank you.   I appreciate it.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today. Got the Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
View attachment 2746707

View attachment 2746708


----------



## B_girl_

My Babies!


----------



## B_girl_

More beautiful MKs of mine


----------



## Christa72720

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2746993
> 
> 
> 
> My Babies!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## B_girl_

Christa72720 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank youuuu!!


----------



## Fob addict

coivcte said:


> I am from Sydney and I haven't seen a red Hamilton in MK boutique or DJ in 2014.
> I have only seen a red call Scarlet but in Selma here in DJ city store last month.
> I normally check the online stores such as NM, Bloomingdales and Nordstrom that will ship to Australia. Good luck with the search!
> Please PM me if you have any questions or find great deals in Australia!



Thank you for watching out for me ) You so sweet! 
I'm in Sydney too.
I've searched everywhere, I may ask the SA in MK store to see if they do come in red.

There's one on ebay atm but I think it maybe a knockoff. It just a hunch but he does hv one negative fb for selling a MK knockoff. And it not cheap either.


----------



## Fob addict

Christa72720 said:


> Bon Ton has the N/S one available. Not sure if your interested in that one. It is also one sale!



Thank you Christa! But I think I'm a bit short for a NS. 
Tall bag doesn't goes very well with me


----------



## Fob addict

christa72720 said:


> gorgeous!!



+1


----------



## Fob addict

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2746995
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746996
> 
> 
> More beautiful MKs of mine



Ooh! That hot pink again.
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2746993
> 
> My Babies!



Beautiful!  Love the colors



B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2746995
> 
> 
> View attachment 2746996
> 
> 
> More beautiful MKs of mine



Beautiful set, love it!


----------



## Linz379

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Did a little lunchtime power shopping at Belk today. Got the Aqua Zip Top Tote for 40% off. Yes please!
> View attachment 2746707
> 
> View attachment 2746708


I love this bag! Congrats. I adore the colour


----------



## B_girl_

Just ordered this beauty online! Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Bag twin!!!! I ordered the same bag yesterday night with a matching slim wallet!!!


B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2748205
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered this beauty online! Can't wait to get it!!


----------



## B_girl_

ilysukixD said:


> Bag twin!!!! I ordered the same bag yesterday night with a matching slim wallet!!!


Omg I bought the matching wallet it scarlet and white!! I can't wait for them to get here, macyss was having great deals which is why I bought them


----------



## ilysukixD

My wallet will arriving today but the bag will arrive on Tuesday..... I believe They might have shipped it from The stores...



B_girl_ said:


> Omg I bought the matching wallet it scarlet and white!! I can't wait for them to get here, macyss was having great deals which is why I bought them


----------



## B_girl_

ilysukixD said:


> My wallet will arriving today but the bag will arrive on Tuesday..... I believe They might have shipped it from The stores...


That stinks you won't be able to get them at the same time  






I decided to get this wallet to match it, loved the color combo!


----------



## ilysukixD

Oooo I LIKE!!! I saw this at my local Macys and my SA said she will give me additional 10% off because there was a black mark on the white part, but I turned it down... She tried removing it but it doesn't work.... I never baby my wallets or bags so I will never get anything in white. Never the less it's a pretty wallet

When I arrived home today I saw my package from Macys and I was soo excited to open but i realized it has a huge scratch/ black mark going across the whole wallet.... :cry::rain:... It was nicely packaged so I knew it wasn't damaged during the shipping process... It was definitely damaged before shipping, by the way it was shipped from a store, so the SA probably doesn't give a f, and just ship it out, really pissed me off.....  

Anyone have bad experiences with Macys.com



B_girl_ said:


> That stinks you won't be able to get them at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to get this wallet to match it, loved the color combo!


----------



## B_girl_

ilysukixD said:


> Oooo I LIKE!!! I saw this at my local Macys and my SA said she will give me additional 10% off because there was a black mark on the white part, but I turned it down... She tried removing it but it doesn't work.... I never baby my wallets or bags so I will never get anything in white. Never the less it's a pretty wallet
> 
> When I arrived home today I saw my package from Macys and I was soo excited to open but i realized it has a huge scratch/ black mark going across the whole wallet.... :cry::rain:... It was nicely packaged so I knew it wasn't damaged during the shipping process... It was definitely damaged before shipping, by the way it was shipped from a store, so the SA probably doesn't give a f, and just ship it out, really pissed me off.....
> 
> Anyone have bad experiences with Macys.com


omg thats absolutely horrible! i'm sorry for your bad experience, when I ordered one of my hamiltons from them I got it and some of the leather was missing from the strap so I had to return it  I'm sorry about your wallet thats such a bummer :/


----------



## Liaxx

What I'm currently using as a purse/diaper bag


----------



## B_girl_

Vintage Yellow MK Tote!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> Vintage Yellow MK Tote!


I love the vintage yellow MK tote!!!  I'm not much into the MK monogram, though.


----------



## ubo22

Liaxx said:


> What I'm currently using as a purse/diaper bag
> 
> View attachment 2750177


Unique bag with a practical use.  Nice!


----------



## mcg3897

I am in love!!!


----------



## acm1134

mcg3897 said:


> View attachment 2750918
> 
> I am in love!!!


OMG I just died. HOW GORGEOUS !!!! Do post some mod pics once you have time


----------



## mcg3897

That picture was snapped in the car on the way home.  I hope to take some better pictures later!  I love love love this bag!  Amazingly cute, casual enough for everyday but still structured with a great shape!  I might need to get the other color too!!!


----------



## B_girl_

mcg3897 said:


> View attachment 2750918
> 
> I am in love!!!


That bag is beautiful!! Loveeee it


----------



## B_girl_

Opinions? I think I may get this orange jet set tote instead of the orange hamilton! I wanted something in that color but a little smaller  think this is a good choice?


----------



## keishapie1973

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2751147
> 
> 
> Opinions? I think I may get this orange jet set tote instead of the orange hamilton! I wanted something in that color but a little smaller  think this is a good choice?



I have this bag in mandarin. This bag is very comfortable and holds all my essentials. It's also what I carry when I need a smaller bag.......


----------



## B_girl_

tauketula said:


> I have this bag in mandarin. This bag is very comfortable and holds all my essentials. It's also what I carry when I need a smaller bag.......


Thank you! I love the hamiltons but sometimes after carrying it for a while it hurts my shoulders, so I wanted orange but just something smaller but yet big enough to hold my stuff


----------



## haruhii

My latest addition. Hamilton large messenger.


----------



## bellevie0891

haruhii said:


> View attachment 2751172
> 
> 
> My latest addition. Hamilton large messenger.




I have this one in Luggage and love it. How pretty it looks in Pearl Grey too. Hope you enjoy it as much as I do mine!


----------



## diva7633

jeep317 said:


> Love it!!!!
> 
> I just realized I ordered the wrong Essex! It's ok though, because I think I prefer the single strap since I can get it over my shoulder.
> 
> Pics of the "other" MK Essex:


 
How are you liking this 1?


----------



## B_girl_

Thoughts?? Good Fall bag?


----------



## ArmyWife12

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2751914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?? Good Fall bag?



Excellent!! My husband bought it for me and I love it. Its very roomy and easy to take care of.


----------



## ArmyWife12

ArmyWife12 said:


> Excellent!! My husband bought it for me and I love it. Its very roomy and easy to take care of.



Here is a picture of mine. &#10084;


----------



## B_girl_

ArmyWife12 said:


> Excellent!! My husband bought it for me and I love it. Its very roomy and easy to take care of.


Would it be considered a fall bag?


----------



## B_girl_

ArmyWife12 said:


> Here is a picture of mine. &#10084;


ahhh So pretty!!!


----------



## ArmyWife12

B_girl_ said:


> Would it be considered a fall bag?








B_girl_ said:


> ahhh So pretty!!!



I think it would be because of the colors it has. Thank you!


----------



## sunch333

My very first Michael Kors purse!


----------



## bellevie0891

sunch333 said:


> My very first Michael Kors purse!



LOVE it!! Which bag is it?


----------



## B_girl_

My new one!


----------



## JessLuu

Got 2 new ones today - scarlet patent Reese and violet Selma. I got such a deal on the Reese at Macy's!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

JessLuu said:


> Got 2 new ones today - scarlet patent Reese and violet Selma. I got such a deal on the Reese at Macy's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752559



Gorgeous! Especially the purple Selma is stunning!


----------



## kaitekins

tonyaann said:


> LOVE it!! Which bag is it?


+1 name please


----------



## sunch333

tonyaann said:


> LOVE it!! Which bag is it?



Thank you, me too! I waited days and slowly unwrapped to relish every moment.

She's a small, tz Lea satchel.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

sunch333 said:


> My very first Michael Kors purse!





Whoa.  That is very similar to my Dooney Flo Satchel.  Interesting.


----------



## PamK

JessLuu said:


> Got 2 new ones today - scarlet patent Reese and violet Selma. I got such a deal on the Reese at Macy's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752559




Hi JessLuu. You're bags are beautiful!! Congratulations! I'm new to MK - LOVE the violet and have to ask - did you get it at Macy's? I adore the violet, but didn't see it on their website. I'm looking to do the 2 bags for 25% off.


----------



## mcg3897

I love the camo bags!!!!


----------



## JessLuu

PamK said:


> Hi JessLuu. You're bags are beautiful!! Congratulations! I'm new to MK - LOVE the violet and have to ask - did you get it at Macy's? I adore the violet, but didn't see it on their website. I'm looking to do the 2 bags for 25% off.


Thanks! No, I ordered it off Michaelkors.com. That is the only place I have seen that color.


----------



## carterazo

my Hamilton in sapphire.  Love the color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

carterazo said:


> my Hamilton in sapphire.  Love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2752998


Beautiful color!


----------



## paula3boys

carterazo said:


> my Hamilton in sapphire.  Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752998




Color twins! Amazing color


----------



## carterazo

Yes, ladies!  That color is stunning.  I just had to have it.


----------



## ubo22

carterazo said:


> my Hamilton in sapphire.  Love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2752998


Sapphire is a gorgeous color!  I have it in the Selma.


----------



## carterazo

BeachBagGal said:


> Beautiful color!





paula3boys said:


> Color twins! Amazing color





ubo22 said:


> Sapphire is a gorgeous color!  I have it in the Selma.



Thanks ladies.  This color looks great in just about any shape.  It's like picking out my favorite candy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

carterazo said:


> my Hamilton in sapphire.  Love the color!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2752998




Twins!  Such a great color!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

carterazo said:


> my Hamilton in sapphire.  Love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2752998


Stunning color! I'd love a bag in this color!!


----------



## iBella1984

My new love Jet set EW TZ tote with LV bandeau bijou clous.


----------



## Kpoxa

Please could anyone help about colors - what is the difference between Burnt Orange and Mandarin? Which color was first? And which looks better?


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Please could anyone help about colors - what is the difference between Burnt Orange and Mandarin? Which color was first? And which looks better?


Apparently, burnt orange is an older color.  Mandarin came out this year.  I've heard that burnt orange is a spicy pumpkin orange while mandarin is an orangish red.  Mandarin can look very orange or more red depending on the lighting.  I think they are both pretty colors, so can't comment on which looks better.


----------



## baggaliciouz

my new MK sutton colorblocked &#128516;


----------



## swags

baggaliciouz said:


> my new MK sutton colorblocked &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753787





Wow. that looks great, love the color combo!


----------



## Kpoxa

Ubo22, thank you, it is helpful!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Hi ladies, Im new here and have been looking through the posts for about a week now. I have always loved Michael Kors but I have never made purchases anywhere except the outlet until I found out they make special purses for the outlet only and charge darn near the same price or more if you get a good deal at the department stores. I went to Tj maxx last week and found a large luggage n/s hamilton for $160 because someone stole the lock, so I have a new one coming but after that I searched for deals because I loved the hamilton so much and I have purchased: aqua hamilton n/s large, black sutton large, black/white hamilton large, blue strip hamilton large, scarlet jet set tote, and a MK python printed wallet. I am still waiting on the shipment for most of the things but below is a pic of what I have so far (hope my upload works).....Also don't judge I haven't purchased a handbag in over 3 years so I did make alot of purchases but I have been saving for some that I really like and I found them all for deals!!!


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Hi ladies, Im new here and have been looking through the posts for about a week now. I have always loved Michael Kors but I have never made purchases anywhere except the outlet until I found out they make special purses for the outlet only and charge darn near the same price or more if you get a good deal at the department stores. I went to Tj maxx last week and found a large luggage n/s hamilton for $160 because someone stole the lock, so I have a new one coming but after that I searched for deals because I loved the hamilton so much and I have purchased: aqua hamilton n/s large, black sutton large, black/white hamilton large, blue strip hamilton large, scarlet jet set tote, and a MK python printed wallet. I am still waiting on the shipment for most of the things but below is a pic of what I have so far (hope my upload works).....Also don't judge I haven't purchased a handbag in over 3 years so I did make alot of purchases but I have been saving for some that I really like and I found them all for deals!!!


Congratulations on getting all your bags at such a great price.  I just, too, bought several MK bags--7 bags in 7 months.  But I hadn't purchased a handbag for at least 5 years prior to this one and love that the bags are at such a great price on discount and can serve as accessory pieces to my wardrobe (i.e., I can switch them out based on my outfits now, which I could never do before.)  No judgment here!


----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Ubo22, thank you, it is helpful!


You're welcome.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ubo22 said:


> Congratulations on getting all your bags at such a great price.  I just, too, bought several MK bags--7 bags in 7 months.  But I hadn't purchased a handbag for at least 5 years prior to this one and love that the bags are at such a great price on discount and can serve as accessory pieces to my wardrobe (i.e., I can switch them out based on my outfits now, which I could never do before.)  No judgment here!


Thanks! This is so true, they can serve as accessories, this is why I am trying to get all different colors and have been stalking macys.com, bonton.com, and neimanmarcus.com for deals


----------



## AMLoveBags

baggaliciouz said:


> my new MK sutton colorblocked &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753787



I have this bag, but mine has shw.  I didn't realize it came in both.  Are you loving it?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Hi ladies, Im new here and have been looking through the posts for about a week now. I have always loved Michael Kors but I have never made purchases anywhere except the outlet until I found out they make special purses for the outlet only and charge darn near the same price or more if you get a good deal at the department stores. I went to Tj maxx last week and found a large luggage n/s hamilton for $160 because someone stole the lock, so I have a new one coming but after that I searched for deals because I loved the hamilton so much and I have purchased: aqua hamilton n/s large, black sutton large, black/white hamilton large, blue strip hamilton large, scarlet jet set tote, and a MK python printed wallet. I am still waiting on the shipment for most of the things but below is a pic of what I have so far (hope my upload works).....Also don't judge I haven't purchased a handbag in over 3 years so I did make alot of purchases but I have been saving for some that I really like and I found them all for deals!!!



Lucky you! I fell in  love with MK this summer, and since June  I've bought one Continental Wallet,  two Jet Set totes, one Hamilton  NS and one European EW Hamilton. I too use them as accessories and change them to suit my outfit of the day. So no judgement  here either! Enjoy your bags!


----------



## acm1134

baggaliciouz said:


> my new MK sutton colorblocked &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753787


So beautiful ! Is this with gold hardware ? Mine has silver


----------



## jeep317

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Hi ladies, Im new here and have been looking through the posts for about a week now. I have always loved Michael Kors but I have never made purchases anywhere except the outlet until I found out they make special purses for the outlet only and charge darn near the same price or more if you get a good deal at the department stores. I went to Tj maxx last week and found a large luggage n/s hamilton for $160 because someone stole the lock, so I have a new one coming but after that I searched for deals because I loved the hamilton so much and I have purchased: aqua hamilton n/s large, black sutton large, black/white hamilton large, blue strip hamilton large, scarlet jet set tote, and a MK python printed wallet. I am still waiting on the shipment for most of the things but below is a pic of what I have so far (hope my upload works).....Also don't judge I haven't purchased a handbag in over 3 years so I did make alot of purchases but I have been saving for some that I really like and I found them all for deals!!!



Haha we don't judge here...we enable! I've bought 4 MK's and 3 KS's in the past 30 days.


----------



## Christa72720

jeep317 said:


> Haha we don't judge here...we enable! I've bought 4 MK's and 3 KS's in the past 30 days.


Right there with you. I'm up to 7 in three weeks! :shame::shame:


----------



## JessLuu

Christa72720 said:


> Right there with you. I'm up to 7 in three weeks! :shame::shame:


I've gotten 5 in the past 10 days! I need an intervention. Picked up a mandarin Selma at the MK boutique last night and ordered a pale gold Sutton from L&T when I got home. I can't stop!


----------



## Christa72720

JessLuu said:


> I've gotten 5 in the past 10 days! I need an intervention. Picked up a mandarin Selma at the MK boutique last night and ordered a pale gold Sutton from L&T when I got home. I can't stop!


I know! It's crazy! I Guess it's better than some of the other addictions.


----------



## swags

I just ordered the jet set tote with red trim online at Macys with the vip code for 20% off. I've had a macys gift card for awhile now so no guilt involved!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Well its great that I am not alone! My fiance doesn't care if Im alone or not he says put away the computer lol. And sad thing I just ordered a medium Hamilton in brown crocodile, something I have been wanting for a while, so I am now up to 9 bags in  2 weeks, 7 MK, 1 Vince camuto, and 1 Cole Haan. I am done looking online b/c the deals never stop. I will now live through you other ladies that score some awesome deals  Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Wow...Hamilton crocodile! Photo please!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

I will post the crocodile as soon as I get it, its supposed to be delivered Wednesday, Im excited to see it!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Finally joining the MK Forum. I got this beauty at Macy's on sale for $132+tax. It didn't have a care card, but that's ok (I'll condition it once in a while). It was a great deal! I think it's a Audrey...?


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> Finally joining the MK Forum. I got this beauty at Macy's on sale for $132+tax. It didn't have a care card, but that's ok (I'll condition it once in a while). It was a great deal! I think it's a Audrey...?


Very nice! Yes, I believe it is an Audrey. Great price!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

carterazo said:


> my hamilton in sapphire.  Love the color!
> 
> View attachment 2752998


gorgeous.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

baggaliciouz said:


> my new MK sutton colorblocked &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2753787


I love color-blocked bags; especially in black & white. Congratulations! Is it saffiano leather?


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

LolaCalifornia said:


> Finally joining the MK Forum. I got this beauty at Macy's on sale for $132+tax. It didn't have a care card, but that's ok (I'll condition it once in a while). It was a great deal! I think it's a Audrey...?


beautiful!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Here is my collection so far....still need to exchange the black sutton for a more bold color....and below is the best pic I could get of the crocodile MK, it looks like a brownish almost purple color I am absolutely in love!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Here is my collection so far....still need to exchange the black sutton for a more bold color....and below is the best pic I could get of the crocodile MK, it looks like a brownish almost purple color I am absolutely in love!!!



Love your collection! We have very similar taste, you have all my favorite bags! The Hamilton is a beautiful bag! Love the two colorblock ones, and the crocodile Hamilton is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Norwegian Girl said:


> Love your collection! We have very similar taste, you have all my favorite bags! The Hamilton is a beautiful bag! Love the two colorblock ones, and the crocodile Hamilton is absolutely stunning!!


Thanks!!! I am in love with the hamilton as well...already looking into the deep pink although my next purchase isn't supposed to be until earliest October


----------



## ubo22

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Here is my collection so far....still need to exchange the black sutton for a more bold color....and below is the best pic I could get of the crocodile MK, it looks like a brownish almost purple color I am absolutely in love!!!


Nice to see the entire MK collection!  That crocodile Hamilton really is divine!  I love it!  Great assortment of colors.  Enjoy all your wonderful bags.


----------



## r1ta_s

JessLuu said:


> I've gotten 5 in the past 10 days! I need an intervention. Picked up a mandarin Selma at the MK boutique last night and ordered a pale gold Sutton from L&T when I got home. I can't stop!



Which store did you get the mandarin selma from and what was the price?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

JessLuu said:


> I've gotten 5 in the past 10 days! I need an intervention. Picked up a mandarin Selma at the MK boutique last night and ordered a pale gold Sutton from L&T when I got home. I can't stop!



Lucky you! I could never afford buying that many bags in such a short period of time. MK bags in Norway retails for approximatly $ 470 and upwards. Sometimes you can be lucky and get a 10 -30 % discount, but thats about it..


----------



## JessLuu

r1ta_s said:


> Which store did you get the mandarin selma from and what was the price?


I got it from the michael kors boutique full price at $358


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Norwegian Girl said:


> Lucky you! I could never afford buying that many bags in such a short period of time. MK bags in Norway retails for approximatly $ 470 and upwards. Sometimes you can be lucky and get a 10 -30 % discount, but thats about it..



Sorry, forgot that the Jet Set  totes are a bit lower in price, about $420. The small Selma retails for about $230.


----------



## emmy2662

Hi everyone,

These bags are all so beautiful!! Does anyone happen to own a small Sutton (Dressy) tote? I've been eyeing the medium for a long time, but actually tried it on at Lord and Taylor today and as someone who carries a small bag, it is too small for me. Nordstrom seems to be the only place I've seen the small Sutton, and the measurements are almost exact to the medium Selma. Just wondering if anyone has any pics!


----------



## TeeLVee

SamanthalovesMK said:


> Here is my collection so far....still need to exchange the black sutton for a more bold color....and below is the best pic I could get of the crocodile MK, it looks like a brownish almost purple color I am absolutely in love!!!


Wow, your collection looks lovely!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

TeeLVee said:


> Wow, your collection looks lovely!


Thanks


----------



## ubo22

emmy2662 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> These bags are all so beautiful!! Does anyone happen to own a small Sutton (Dressy) tote? I've been eyeing the medium for a long time, but actually tried it on at Lord and Taylor today and as someone who carries a small bag, it is too small for me. Nordstrom seems to be the only place I've seen the small Sutton, and the measurements are almost exact to the medium Selma. Just wondering if anyone has any pics!


Pictures of all three sizes of the Sutton were just posted by Minkette on the last page of "The Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club" thread here...

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...-sutton-tote-club-853626-35.html#post27433862


----------



## B_girl_

Thoughtss?? Really want a cute neutral hamilton and thought this one is cute and different


----------



## Christa72720

B_girl_ said:


> Thoughtss?? Really want a cute neutral hamilton and thought this one is cute and different


I love that one!!


----------



## ilysukixD

I just found this at NR!! Can't believe it myself!! I was planning to get this during the Pre-sale at Macy's but I purchased the deep pink instead. Anyways this is a refurbished, but the bag is new, no damages or scratches but it didn't came with the dust bag but that's okay, the lady was nice and gave me a dust bag at the registrar.


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> I just found this at NR!! Can't believe it myself!! I was planning to get this during the Pre-sale at Macy's but I purchased the deep pink instead. Anyways this is a refurbished, but the bag is new, no damages or scratches but it didn't came with the dust bag but that's okay, the lady was nice and gave me a dust bag at the registrar.
> View attachment 2762869
> 
> View attachment 2762870




Bargain on a beautiful bag!! Congrats!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ilysukixD said:


> I just found this at NR!! Can't believe it myself!! I was planning to get this during the Pre-sale at Macy's but I purchased the deep pink instead. Anyways this is a refurbished, but the bag is new, no damages or scratches but it didn't came with the dust bag but that's okay, the lady was nice and gave me a dust bag at the registrar.
> View attachment 2762869
> 
> View attachment 2762870


Such a bargain!


----------



## paula3boys

ilysukixD said:


> I just found this at NR!! Can't believe it myself!! I was planning to get this during the Pre-sale at Macy's but I purchased the deep pink instead. Anyways this is a refurbished, but the bag is new, no damages or scratches but it didn't came with the dust bag but that's okay, the lady was nice and gave me a dust bag at the registrar.
> View attachment 2762869
> 
> View attachment 2762870




Great deal! Wonder how it's refurbished or altered because looks new


----------



## ilysukixD

paula3boys said:


> Great deal! Wonder how it's refurbished or altered because looks new




I did noticed some sticky residue on the bag but I think I can easily remove it... Only visible under the lights but I think Nordstrom couldn't sell it to the customer because the dust bag was missing or maybe because the customer used it once or twice and then return?!!! Idk, That's my guess, I haven't bought anything from NR till today ,so I don't understand how some Nordstrom item get sent to NR, but anyway I saw many outlet bags or out of season bags at NR but I feel like it's not worth it since you could get better deals from Friends and family sales at Macy's.  Hopefully, you ladies would find amazing deals like mine!!!!

PS. the Hamilton EW in raspberry, I finally found it!!!!!! I bought it from ebay for under $250. Also I bought a new Hamilton EW in dark khaki for under $140, I'm so broke ATM. No more online shopping and I guess I need to stop reading posts from TPF for a while


----------



## acm1134

ilysukixD said:


> I did noticed some sticky residue on the bag but I think I can easily remove it... Only visible under the lights but I think Nordstrom couldn't sell it to the customer because the dust bag was missing or maybe because the customer used it once or twice and then return?!!! Idk, That's my guess, I haven't bought anything from NR till today ,so I don't understand how some Nordstrom item get sent to NR, but anyway I saw many outlet bags or out of season bags at NR but I feel like it's not worth it since you could get better deals from Friends and family sales at Macy's.  Hopefully, you ladies would find amazing deals like mine!!!!
> 
> PS. the Hamilton EW in raspberry, I finally found it!!!!!! I bought it from ebay for under $250. Also I bought a new Hamilton EW in dark khaki for under $140, I'm so broke ATM. No more online shopping and I guess I need to stop reading posts from TPF for a while


You got an AMAZING DEAL ! Which NR did you go to ? Makes me want to check mine today hehe


----------



## Christa72720

Two newest additions!


----------



## Minkette

Christa72720 said:


> Two newest additions!


Saw that style bag in store. So cute! 

Nice purchases!


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> You got an AMAZING DEAL ! Which NR did you go to ? Makes me want to check mine today hehe




Union Square in NYC, they didn't have much selection, I also been to the one in Paramus NJ but they also have limited selection too. I would download the NR app and see when did they stocked and maybe you can get some refurbished bag from MK.

By the way the bag is in medium!!!!


----------



## ilysukixD

Christa72720 said:


> Two newest additions!




I saw these at the store too but I wished the top handles were longer!!


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ilysukixD said:


> I did noticed some sticky residue on the bag but I think I can easily remove it... Only visible under the lights but I think Nordstrom couldn't sell it to the customer because the dust bag was missing or maybe because the customer used it once or twice and then return?!!! Idk, That's my guess, I haven't bought anything from NR till today ,so I don't understand how some Nordstrom item get sent to NR, but anyway I saw many outlet bags or out of season bags at NR but I feel like it's not worth it since you could get better deals from Friends and family sales at Macy's.  Hopefully, you ladies would find amazing deals like mine!!!!
> 
> PS. the Hamilton EW in raspberry, I finally found it!!!!!! I bought it from ebay for under $250. Also I bought a new Hamilton EW in dark khaki for under $140, I'm so broke ATM. No more online shopping and I guess I need to stop reading posts from TPF for a while


You must have atleast 50 handbags by  now, you should post your collection for all to see


----------



## Christa72720

Minkette said:


> Saw that style bag in store. So cute!
> 
> Nice purchases!


Thanks!


----------



## ilysukixD

SamanthalovesMK said:


> You must have atleast 50 handbags by  now, you should post your collection for all to see




I don't have 50 handbags but I probably have more than 10 MK bags but I will definitely post an update on my handbags collections on Monday night.


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

ilysukixD said:


> I don't have 50 handbags but I probably have more than 10 MK bags but I will definitely post an update on my handbags collections on Monday night.


I have been reading alot of threads and I saw you purchasing and getting lots of great deals, Im thinking you are probably exchanging for better deals then....anyway, would love to see your collection especially since you seem to get some great deals


----------



## coivcte

Christa72720 said:


> Two newest additions!



Very nice! May I ask where you bought these from? Do you know the name?
Also is there a middle division in the main compartment of this bag?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Christa72720

coivcte said:


> Very nice! May I ask where you bought these from? Do you know the name?
> Also is there a middle division in the main compartment of this bag?
> Thanks in advance.


I got them at the Macys buy two save 25% sale. They are the Jet Set East West Travel tote. They do have a center divider. I actually prefer these over my Selma's.


----------



## Christa72720

coivcte said:


> Very nice! May I ask where you bought these from? Do you know the name?
> Also is there a middle division in the main compartment of this bag?
> Thanks in advance.


Sorry, they are also the Medium size.


----------



## ilysukixD

Not sure where should I post but I want to show a good tip on how to store your MK bags, so you don't need to worries about how the handles would leave dents on the bag.


Neatly stuff your bag with tissue paper and place the strap neatly fold between the handles.


Tighten the strings, leaving a gap on top.


Use on of the string and tuck it under the handles and use the other string to tuck it under the handles on the opposite side, then just loosely tie the strings and you're done.


 hope you ladies find this post helpful!!


----------



## ley2

ilysukixD said:


> Not sure where should I post but I want to show a good tip on how to store your MK bags, so you don't need to worries about how the handles would leave dents on the bag.
> View attachment 2763939
> 
> Neatly stuff your bag with tissue paper and place the strap neatly fold between the handles.
> View attachment 2763940
> 
> Tighten the strings, leaving a gap on top.
> View attachment 2763941
> 
> Use on of the string and tuck it under the handles and use the other string to tuck it under the handles on the opposite side, then just loosely tie the strings and you're done.
> View attachment 2763942
> 
> hope you ladies find this post helpful!!



Wow! Its definitely useful. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> Not sure where should I post but I want to show a good tip on how to store your MK bags, so you don't need to worries about how the handles would leave dents on the bag.
> View attachment 2763939
> 
> Neatly stuff your bag with tissue paper and place the strap neatly fold between the handles.
> View attachment 2763940
> 
> Tighten the strings, leaving a gap on top.
> View attachment 2763941
> 
> Use on of the string and tuck it under the handles and use the other string to tuck it under the handles on the opposite side, then just loosely tie the strings and you're done.
> View attachment 2763942
> 
> hope you ladies find this post helpful!!


Great way to store bags!  I love it!


----------



## coivcte

Christa72720 said:


> I got them at the Macys buy two save 25% sale. They are the Jet Set East West Travel tote. They do have a center divider. I actually prefer these over my Selma's.



Appreciate that. One more question, what colour is the hardware on both bags?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My new micro stud e/w Hamilton in black with silver hw I also ordered the medium Selma in Apple.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new micro stud e/w Hamilton in black with silver hw I also ordered the medium Selma in Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2764822



Great bag, consider this myself. The only thing stopping me is that I'm worried the studs will be scratched by the lock. Do you plan to put something on the back of the lock?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Norwegian Girl said:


> Great bag, consider this myself. The only thing stopping me is that I'm worried the studs will be scratched by the lock. Do you plan to put something on the back of the lock?




No I haven't really thought about it I just got it yesterday, but I don't think it would be a problem.


----------



## Christa72720

coivcte said:


> Appreciate that. One more question, what colour is the hardware on both bags?


The hardware is silver. When I ordered the pink it showed gold, but I was pleasantly surprised that it was actually silver!


----------



## coivcte

Christa72720 said:


> I got them at the Macys buy two save 25% sale. They are the Jet Set East West Travel tote. They do have a center divider. I actually prefer these over my Selma's.





Christa72720 said:


> The hardware is silver. When I ordered the pink it showed gold, but I was pleasantly surprised that it was actually silver!



Thank you for confirming. I am a silver person myself


----------



## southernbelle82

My new black hamilton for fall/winter


----------



## Pillow8

southernbelle82 said:


> View attachment 2766016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new black hamilton for fall/winter




Congrats! She's pretty 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Apple medium selma


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Facinating color! Is it more yellow than  green? I love it when people use such colorful bags. Here in Norway we are more concervative, and the boldest colors I've seen is orange,fuchia and turquios. Maybe it's because the bags are more expensive here so people choose neutral colors to ensure use of the bags for years to come.  I love your bag, such a delightful pop of color!


----------



## Cathy221

That yellow is amazing! Wow!


----------



## Cathy221

Heres the one I wear today


----------



## BeachBagGal

Palm Gilmore crossbody. Love this color!!!


----------



## Linz379

BeachBagGal said:


> Palm Gilmore crossbody. Love this color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2767982


Cute bag! Gorgeous colour


----------



## Sassyjgm

I just picked up an Aqua Hamilton from Macy's and scored a Jet Set Zip Top tote in sapphire. I'm going for a pop of color! All of my handbags have been neutral until this week. I know how to use the blue saphire tote.  Any suggestion on how to coordinate the Aqua (teal) hamilton?  Message me please, I could use the help.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sassyjgm said:


> I just picked up an Aqua Hamilton from Macy's and scored a Jet Set Zip Top tote in sapphire. I'm going for a pop of color! All of my handbags have been neutral until this week. I know how to use the blue saphire tote.  Any suggestion on how to coordinate the Aqua (teal) hamilton?  Message me please, I could use the help.


You picked up two of my fav colors!!! The Aqua is pretty versatile - you could pair it with a lot of different colors...grays, browns, black, etc...Check out Pinterest...you can find a lot of different color combos for outfits that look great together, that you might not have thought of.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Norwegian Girl said:


> Facinating color! Is it more yellow than  green? I love it when people use such colorful bags. Here in Norway we are more concervative, and the boldest colors I've seen is orange,fuchia and turquios. Maybe it's because the bags are more expensive here so people choose neutral colors to ensure use of the bags for years to come.  I love your bag, such a delightful pop of color!




I love colors I only have one black bag. The color is a light green with a yellowish tint if that makes sense.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Sassyjgm said:


> I just picked up an Aqua Hamilton from Macy's and scored a Jet Set Zip Top tote in sapphire. I'm going for a pop of color! All of my handbags have been neutral until this week. I know how to use the blue saphire tote.  Any suggestion on how to coordinate the Aqua (teal) hamilton?  Message me please, I could use the help.




Love your new bags I always wear my colorful bags with anything, so I'm no help there.


----------



## paula3boys

Sassyjgm said:


> I just picked up an Aqua Hamilton from Macy's and scored a Jet Set Zip Top tote in sapphire. I'm going for a pop of color! All of my handbags have been neutral until this week. I know how to use the blue saphire tote.  Any suggestion on how to coordinate the Aqua (teal) hamilton?  Message me please, I could use the help.




Twins on sapphire. What is the huge tag on it? Never seen that on MK


----------



## Sassyjgm

paula3boys said:


> Twins on sapphire. What is the huge tag on it? Never seen that on MK


The Macy's added their own care card because this bag was the floor display model.  What a nice little touch.


----------



## Sassyjgm

BeachBagGal said:


> You picked up two of my fav colors!!! The Aqua is pretty versatile - you could pair it with a lot of different colors...grays, browns, black, etc...Check out Pinterest...you can find a lot of different color combos for outfits that look great together, that you might not have thought of.


Thanks for the pinterest tip! There is have lots of ideas now.


----------



## Kpoxa

Norwegian Girl said:


> Facinating color! Is it more yellow than  green? I love it when people use such colorful bags.   I love your bag, such a delightful pop of color!


I have seen this color in the department store.
It is a mixture of yellow-lime. But definately more of yellow than green. 
May be some undertones of light green, but still with yellow undertones.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sassyjgm said:


> I just picked up an Aqua Hamilton from Macy's and scored a Jet Set Zip Top tote in sapphire. I'm going for a pop of color! All of my handbags have been neutral until this week. I know how to use the blue saphire tote.  Any suggestion on how to coordinate the Aqua (teal) hamilton?  Message me please, I could use the help.



I love your new bags, especially the Jet Set in sapphire. I hope I get a bag in that color some day!


----------



## posesqueen

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I love colors I only have one black bag. The color is a light green with a yellowish tint if that makes sense.


 
I agree!  I only have one black bag as well (although I just ordered another one for winter).  Everyone seems to wear black/brown bags but I find burgundy/oxblood is my favorite neutral.  It matches everything.


----------



## FinFun

Norwegian Girl said:


> Lucky you! I could never afford buying that many bags in such a short period of time. MK bags in Norway retails for approximatly $ 470 and upwards. Sometimes you can be lucky and get a 10 -30 % discount, but thats about it..



I feel you! We're not exactly scoring any great deals on Michael Kors in Finland, either. There's one big department store and a few small boutiques that sell them, so the variety is not that great. I bought my Bedford from here and ordered my Selma online from Zalando. The prices are killing me, seems that the bags never go on sale and if you're lucky, you might get a whopping 20% off the price with a store coupon...


----------



## karlita27

tonyaann said:


> I was the only one home this morning... perfect time to take a new stash photo.
> I've gotten rid of a few to make room for a couple sizes & colors I liked better
> 
> Back row:
> Large Selma - Black
> Large Selma - Fuschia
> 
> Middle row:
> Medium Sutton - Sapphire
> Large Hamilton Messenger - Luggage
> Medium Selma - Navy
> 
> Front row:
> Mini Selma - Navy
> Continental Wallet - Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selmas:


Love you bags! I recently purchased large selma in mandarin red. Will it break if I use the strap instead of the handles? And since it says that it is made of leather will it not rip off? Including the lining and everything? I do not know about the durability yet since I just purchased it recently. Please let me know. Thank you so much!


----------



## ubo22

karlita27 said:


> Love you bags! I recently purchased large selma in mandarin red. Will it break if I use the strap instead of the handles? And since it says that it is made of leather will it not rip off? Including the lining and everything? I do not know about the durability yet since I just purchased it recently. Please let me know. Thank you so much!


The Selma is a very durable saffiano leather bag.  The shoulder strap is attached to the outer top edge of the bag near the zipper.  Because the leather on this bag is so sturdy, the shoulder strap does not pull on it at all.  It is a very well made bag.


----------



## myvillarreal26

My husband and i went to our local tjmaxx and saw this hamilton in luggage color! It was the *only *one and i got it for a* veerry* good price! ONLY $199!! OMG! I KNOW RIGHT! 
I've been wanting this bag for a year! lol .

It came with lock and key, the dust bag and care card and the original MK tissue paper.

BTW. ON THE TJMAXX TAG IT SAYS PAST SEASON....TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK SO!! LOL  THIS BAG JUST KEEPS GETTING POPULAR!!


----------



## Kpoxa

The bag is past season indeed due to one difference - there are just two magnets on the top of the bag connecting both sides. Now Hamiltons have a leather stripe in between of these two magnets in the top.

Here what I mean:


----------



## Kpoxa

But the bag itself is timeless despite the season and small differences.
Hamilton is perfect always!!

Me personally, I love Luggage color, and I am waiting for the same bag for myself, in Saffiano leather!

And I have bought a small flap Crossbody in Luggage for my mother-in-law, this bag is perfect too!!! Here it is:


----------



## paula3boys

myvillarreal26 said:


> My husband and i went to our local tjmaxx and saw this hamilton in luggage color! It was the *only *one and i got it for a* veerry* good price! ONLY $199!! OMG! I KNOW RIGHT!
> 
> I've been wanting this bag for a year! lol .
> 
> 
> 
> It came with lock and key, the dust bag and care card and the original MK tissue paper.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW. ON THE TJMAXX TAG IT SAYS PAST SEASON....TO BE HONEST I DONT THINK SO!! LOL  THIS BAG JUST KEEPS GETTING POPULAR!!




It's past season because they aren't making pebbled leather Hamilton anymore as well as changing the top closure


----------



## myvillarreal26

paula3boys said:


> it's past season because they aren't making pebbled leather hamilton anymore as well as changing the top closure



oohhh!!! Now i get it!! Thanks! It was still a good deal for me


----------



## SamanthalovesMK

Kpoxa said:


> But the bag itself is timeless despite the season and small differences.
> Hamilton is perfect always!!
> 
> Me personally, I love Luggage color, and I am waiting for the same bag for myself, in Saffiano leather!
> 
> And I have bought a small flap Crossbody in Luggage for my mother-in-law, this bag is perfect too!!! Here it is:
> View attachment 2777995


I agree, those small differences are most likely not noticeable to most. I returned my luggage pebbled leather for the saffiano leather but personally I like the pebbled as well, definitely a good deal for $199!!!!


----------



## Kpoxa

I like Saffiano leather more than pebbled for Hamilton because the shape is so perfect in Saffiano. Pebbles leather is soft and the shape isn't so strong.

I love pebbled leather on MbMJ bags!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I found this Medium Bedford Bowling Satchel in Claret on the sale table at Nordstrom today for $183. I love this color for fall/winter!


----------



## Christa72720

LolaCalifornia said:


> I found this Medium Bedford Bowling Satchel in Claret on the sale table at Nordstrom today for $183. I love this color for fall/winter!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Medium black microstud selma&#128155;


----------



## smileydimples

Here's one of my purses


----------



## smileydimples

Here's my wallet raspberry that I got on sale at Dillard's


----------



## smileydimples

Found this beauty for 81.00 best deal yet I found at Macy's the lady who checked the price for me couldn't believe  it either could I you bet I took her home


----------



## BeachBagGal

LolaCalifornia said:


> I found this Medium Bedford Bowling Satchel in Claret on the sale table at Nordstrom today for $183. I love this color for fall/winter!


What a cute bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium black microstud selma&#128155;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2780470


Ooo I love those studs!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Found this beauty for 81.00 best deal yet I found at Macy's the lady who checked the price for me couldn't believe  it either could I you bet I took her home


$81.00?!?!?! WOW! Major score! Is this the medium? Super nice!!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> $81.00?!?!?! WOW! Major score! Is this the medium? Super nice!!



No it's s large &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; it was an awesome score I nearly fainted when they check the price for me


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> No it's s large &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512; it was an awesome score I nearly fainted when they check the price for me


That's awesome!!! I love finding great deals!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute bag!




Thank you! The photo makes it look much smaller than it is. For some reason I have a hard time 'resizing' photos so that I am able to upload them. One of these days I'll learn...LOL


----------



## Kpoxa

Me with Large Selma in Deep Pink 
I took the pics at the department store but have ordered the same through the Internet and now I am waiting for her to come to me


----------



## Kpoxa




----------



## ubo22

Kpoxa said:


> Me with Large Selma in Deep Pink
> I took the pics at the department store but have ordered the same through the Internet and now I am waiting for her to come to me
> 
> View attachment 2781069


Great pictures!  That's such a pretty deep toned pink.  Not my color, but looks good on you.


----------



## Kpoxa

Thank you!! 
You know, it is a little darker on these pics!! Later on I will post actual color! My coat is deep blue but looks as black on this photo.
But anyway "deep toned pink" is what I love in this shade of pink. 
Raspberry and fuchsia are too bright for me.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

smileydimples said:


> Here's one of my purses


Ooh, beautiful handbag! Is it saffiano or regular leather? There's a slight sheen to it... NICE.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

smileydimples said:


> Here's my wallet raspberry that I got on sale at Dillard's


I LOVE the color! I really like having a bright-colored wallet inside my purse. Good choice!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Kpoxa said:


> Me with Large Selma in Deep Pink
> I took the pics at the department store but have ordered the same through the Internet and now I am waiting for her to come to me
> 
> View attachment 2781069


Gorgeous bag in a gorgeous color! And it looks great on you!! Congrats!


----------



## Kpoxa

LolaCalifornia said:


> Ooh, beautiful handbag! Is it saffiano or regular leather? There's a slight sheen to it... NICE.



Yes, this is Saffiano!!
I really love this leather, very structured bag!
And durable leather.

Thanks!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Kpoxa said:


> Me with Large Selma in Deep Pink
> I took the pics at the department store but have ordered the same through the Internet and now I am waiting for her to come to me
> 
> View attachment 2781069



Beautiful shade of pink and gorgeous bag.  I really need to see this color in store.......


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Kpoxa said:


> View attachment 2781071




Love your selma! It looks great on you.


----------



## Kpoxa

tauketula said:


> Beautiful shade of pink and gorgeous bag.  I really need to see this color in store.......


I never thought I will go for pink. I even did not look at it before. But I have looked through the topic about Pink bags here on forum, and I couldn't resist any more. I went to the shop and took the bag to look at it first.. for the first time I was scared that color is too bright and I was afraid of it  but after a week I came back again and something has changed in my mind, I saw the beauty of this color ) and so is decided to buy!!! And am happy now )


----------



## candysheree

My only MK bag, great for work!


----------



## nerciako

Christa72720 said:


> Two newest additions!


nice bags, are they both in silver hardware? maybe you can do one more picture of black bag? I am considering to buy this bag, but I don't know wich hardware color to choose: silver or gold?


----------



## Minkette

Love deep pink! Nice purchase! Looks great on you!


----------



## karlita27

Here is my large mandarin selma! Loving MK so much! Totally addicted. I want to buy more!!!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

ArmyWife12 said:


> I have been on a ban since we moved to Texas last month. So I was pleasantly surprised when my hubby came home the other day with this beauty!! My new MK Camo Jet Set Tote!!


Gorgeous. I love it! I just ordered the Small Jet Set from Nordstrom (it was on sale), but not with the orange-- just the regular camo. Although I do think the orange is a great pop of color! How are you liking it?


----------



## LolaCalifornia

coivcte said:


> Sorry should have clarified. It's the style with one main compartment and no middle divider.
> Therefore not the Multi function. It's call a Jet Set Travel Tote.
> Thanks ley2 anyway


I've seen it at Nordstrom and Macy's... The camo is on sale at Nordstrom now. I think Dillard's has it on sale too.


----------



## southernbelle82

All of the camo was on sale at Belk yesterday too!


----------



## smileydimples

One of my beauties. I had looked all over for this color and one day my friend and I went shopping I looked at the clearance handbags didn't see anything then we went back after lunch and there the wallet and purse were ... Looks like they got them both as a gift and returned them. I grabbed them and new if I didn't I'd regret it. Love  them the color just pops


----------



## smileydimples

My hubby bought me this beauty my favorite color


----------



## smileydimples

A couple of my wallets


----------



## AmMo

I'm new to MK but I'm hooked already! Here is my collection thus far, with a N/S Hamilton soon to be joining.


----------



## keishapie1973

AmMo said:


> View attachment 2787811
> 
> 
> I'm new to MK but I'm hooked already! Here is my collection thus far, with a N/S Hamilton soon to be joining.



Exciting!!!! What color Hamilton?


----------



## AmMo

tauketula said:


> Exciting!!!! What color Hamilton?




Aqua! Not a color I would usually go for but I am completely smitten with it in the Hamilton!


----------



## Misspurse20

Yes I just got the Aqua NS Hamilton it is sooooooo gorgeous!&#128525;


----------



## Pursefreak25

This is my latest MK got it for my Birthday.


----------



## ley2

smileydimples said:


> One of my beauties. I had looked all over for this color and one day my friend and I went shopping I looked at the clearance handbags didn't see anything then we went back after lunch and there the wallet and purse were ... Looks like they got them both as a gift and returned them. I grabbed them and new if I didn't I'd regret it. Love  them the color just pops



What color is the sutton? Saphire?


----------



## smileydimples

ley2 said:


> What color is the sutton? Saphire?



Yes it is &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## ley2

smileydimples said:


> Yes it is &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;



Wow.. pretty! I couldnt find saphire with ghw anywhere..


----------



## julie32

Hello to everyone! I am Quote new to this forum an wanted to share my small but growing MK collection with you. First, I have a family pic with all my four bags and my wallet.


----------



## julie32

The First MK bag I bought was my Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Turquoise. I bought it in my trip to NYC in Match 2013 at Macys. I Do not use it very often but I love it very much as it will always remind me of that first trip there. I am from Germany, and MK was not seen that often here up until recently (at least where I come from). I get tons of compliments in that one!


----------



## julie32

After that, I was hooked and got this one as a christmas present (but picked it out myself). It is the MK bag I use most. The leather is fantastic and it goes with everything.

Bedford large Bowling satchel in black.


----------



## julie32

Then, I did start with Weight Watchers and lost 30 pounds. I went Do a flea market and cleard out my closet. With some of the money I rewarded myself with a large Sutton Satchel in vanilla


----------



## julie32

My Most recent purchase: A medium Margo crossbody in Lugguage I got as quite a bargain at TK Maxx and my Medium Saffiano Wallet in Dark Dune from the MK Boutique in Berlin I bought on a short city trip


----------



## Misspurse20

julie32 said:


> My Most recent purchase: A medium Margo crossbody in Lugguage I got as quite a bargain at TK Maxx and my Medium Saffiano Wallet in Dark Dune from the MK Boutique in Berlin I bought on a short city trip




Gorgeous collection


----------



## Kpoxa

I have just received my Selma Large in Deep Pink!
So happy!!!


----------



## coivcte

Kpoxa said:


> I have just received my Selma Large in Deep Pink!
> So happy!!!
> 
> View attachment 2789314



Really nice........does this colour come in Medium Size in Selma?


----------



## Sarah_BE

Kpoxa, gorgeous!! Love that color!

I have this lovely Selma. It's my first MK bag and definitely not my last! They are so pretty! And I do love the Saffiano leather.







Took the picture with my iPad, not the best quality.


----------



## Kpoxa

coivcte said:


> Really nice........does this colour come in Medium Size in Selma?



Actually I don't know, as I have been looking for large for myself.
I like spacious bags!


----------



## Kpoxa

Sarah_BE said:


> And I do love the Saffiano leather



I adore Saffiano leather!!! And the bag is so perfectly structured!


----------



## ambassador1

This MK bag also happens to be my first designer bag


----------



## acm1134

Sarah_BE said:


> Kpoxa, gorgeous!! Love that color!
> 
> I have this lovely Selma. It's my first MK bag and definitely not my last! They are so pretty! And I do love the Saffiano leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took the picture with my iPad, not the best quality.


love this style, I have two myself ! Where did you get yours ?


----------



## MsButterfli

My first MK  Jet Set reversible tote...tad smaller than my Neverfull GM but I love it...especially since I got a great deal on it


----------



## Sarah_BE

acm1134 said:


> love this style, I have two myself ! Where did you get yours ?



From an online store here in Europe, I think. It was a gift so I'm not sure which one.


----------



## sunnysanni

My first MK, the small hamilton traveller! 
hubby bought it for me during his recent work trip  (we don't have many MK store here where I live)

I took another photo when I brought her to lunch


----------



## Linz379

sunnysanni said:


> My first MK, the small hamilton traveller!
> hubby bought it for me during his recent work trip  (we don't have many MK store here where I live)
> 
> I took another photo when I brought her to lunch


Love this bag! The leather looks great!


----------



## sunnysanni

Linz379 said:


> Love this bag! The leather looks great!



Yes it is, but very prone to scratches.. I already scratched it with my ring


----------



## Kpoxa

I cannot stop staring at my new Selma Large in Deep Pink.
I just ADORE this bag! This is my first Selma.
Yesterday I took her for the first time out with me.
Want to share some pics 

http://s005.radikal.ru/i212/1410/98/e419e3725197.jpg


I do not know why the pic cannot be published normally... (


----------



## B_girl_

My Luggage Hamilton


----------



## acm1134

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2793031
> 
> 
> My Luggage Hamilton


So in love


----------



## B_girl_

acm1134 said:


> So in love


Thank you! Me too )


----------



## Kpoxa

B_girl_ said:


> My Luggage Hamilton



Is this gold hardware?
Looks beautiful!!!
I received the same yesterday ))


----------



## B_girl_

Kpoxa said:


> Is this gold hardware?
> Looks beautiful!!!
> I received the same yesterday ))


Yes it is  the gold hardware


----------



## charzzy

Here's my mini Selma messenger! It's super tiny and can fit barely anything but I love it!!!


----------



## Fab chic

iluvmybags said:


> Michael Kors doesn't seem to get enough love on the forum, so let's do something to change that!  You might be too shy to start your own thread, but can you show us your Michael Kors bag(s)?  It might be a MK Collection bag or maybe a Michael by MK bag - whatever you've got (or whatever you HAD but no longer have), show it to us!  Let's see some MK LOVE!!


I love MK I am getting a new bag for fall, help me decide !!! large Selma orange or luggage??


----------



## ubo22

Fab chic said:


> I love MK I am getting a new bag for fall, help me decide !!! large Selma orange or luggage??


Large luggage Selma.  The color is great because it goes with everything and can be carried year-round.


----------



## jojon21

fab chic said:


> i love mk i am getting a new bag for fall, help me decide !!! Large selma orange or luggage??





ubo22 said:


> large luggage selma.  The color is great because it goes with everything and can be carried year-round.



+1


----------



## jeep317

Fab chic said:


> I love MK I am getting a new bag for fall, help me decide !!! large Selma orange or luggage??



Luggage!!! It's classic.


----------



## ley2

Fab chic said:


> I love MK I am getting a new bag for fall, help me decide !!! large Selma orange or luggage??



Definitely luggage!


----------



## southernbelle82

Fab chic said:


> I love MK I am getting a new bag for fall, help me decide !!! large Selma orange or luggage??




Luggage! That's what I got for fall.


----------



## exchangecoupons

Hey ladies! In love with my Jet-Set Travel Tote and I'm wondering what everyone does to take care if it. I use mine as an everyday tote because it's so great for carrying my laptop but it does get heavy and I'm worried it'll warp out of shape. Any storage/maintenance tips? Especially for the straps and keeping the shape nice and plump?


----------



## exchangecoupons

Also any insight into what the differences are between the sapphire and royal blue colour?


----------



## ubo22

exchangecoupons said:


> Also any insight into what the differences are between the sapphire and royal blue colour?


If you're asking about the difference between sapphire and electric blue, they are pretty much the same color.  Sapphire may be a slightly deeper royal blue than electric blue, but not by much.  Sapphire has gold hardware and electric blue has silver hardware.  There is a comparison picture in the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club thread here....

http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...-sutton-tote-club-853626-37.html#post27608871


----------



## exchangecoupons

ubo22 said:


> If you're asking about the difference between sapphire and electric blue, they are pretty much the same color.  Sapphire may be a slightly deeper royal blue than electric blue, but not by much.  Sapphire has gold hardware and electric blue has silver hardware.  There is a comparison picture in the Stylish Dressy/Sutton Tote Club thread here....
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-...-sutton-tote-club-853626-37.html#post27608871




Ahhh I bought this Jet Set Tote from the outnet and they never have the correct names/colours. It's listed as Royal blue there and I've compared it to the boutiques and it's definitely sapphire. Lovely GHW and got this at such a bargain!

http://theoutnet.com/en-AU/product/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors/Medium-textured-leather-tote/517322


----------



## ubo22

exchangecoupons said:


> Ahhh I bought this Jet Set Tote from the outnet and they never have the correct names/colours. It's listed as Royal blue there and I've compared it to the boutiques and it's definitely sapphire. Lovely GHW and got this at such a bargain!
> 
> http://theoutnet.com/en-AU/product/MICHAEL-Michael-Kors/Medium-textured-leather-tote/517322


There was also another royal blue color that came out a couple years ago called cadet.  It also had silver hardware and was a similar royal blue to both sapphire and electric blue.  Just to add a bit more confusion.


----------



## Lots love

love the color got a great deal to


----------



## ubo22

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2795925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the color got a great deal to


This apple color looks great on the MK jet set tote.  It will add a nice pop of color to your outfits.


----------



## GoldNGlitter

Hello everyone! 

This is my first post on PB... I've been a long time lurker and bag collector. 

Thanks to my wonderful SO of one month I am now the owner of my first MK bag. He did very well with the selection of a small to medium size crossbody bag, as I am planning on getting a LV Verona MM in the next few weeks as my fall bag and need a smaller run around town bag for the weekends. I present you with my newest bag addition...





I look forward to growing my high end collection, my contemporary collection and seeing all of the wonderful bags that you all post across the forums.


----------



## BeachBagGal

GoldNGlitter said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first post on PB... I've been a long time lurker and bag collector.
> 
> Thanks to my wonderful SO of one month I am now the owner of my first MK bag. He did very well with the selection of a small to medium size crossbody bag, as I am planning on getting a LV Verona MM in the next few weeks as my fall bag and need a smaller run around town bag for the weekends. I present you with my newest bag addition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to growing my high end collection, my contemporary collection and seeing all of the wonderful bags that you all post across the forums.


Super cute - love the studs! The Selma medium messenger is a great crossbody size!


----------



## Lots love

Ubo22 thank you I get so many compliments on it so thank u love the bag


----------



## keishapie1973

GoldNGlitter said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first post on PB... I've been a long time lurker and bag collector.
> 
> Thanks to my wonderful SO of one month I am now the owner of my first MK bag. He did very well with the selection of a small to medium size crossbody bag, as I am planning on getting a LV Verona MM in the next few weeks as my fall bag and need a smaller run around town bag for the weekends. I present you with my newest bag addition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to growing my high end collection, my contemporary collection and seeing all of the wonderful bags that you all post across the forums.



Very pretty!!!! Congrats......


----------



## StephFFF

GoldNGlitter said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first post on PB... I've been a long time lurker and bag collector.
> 
> Thanks to my wonderful SO of one month I am now the owner of my first MK bag. He did very well with the selection of a small to medium size crossbody bag, as I am planning on getting a LV Verona MM in the next few weeks as my fall bag and need a smaller run around town bag for the weekends. I present you with my newest bag addition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to growing my high end collection, my contemporary collection and seeing all of the wonderful bags that you all post across the forums.




Its beautiful!


----------



## houstonm2198

GoldNGlitter said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> This is my first post on PB... I've been a long time lurker and bag collector.
> 
> Thanks to my wonderful SO of one month I am now the owner of my first MK bag. He did very well with the selection of a small to medium size crossbody bag, as I am planning on getting a LV Verona MM in the next few weeks as my fall bag and need a smaller run around town bag for the weekends. I present you with my newest bag addition...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look forward to growing my high end collection, my contemporary collection and seeing all of the wonderful bags that you all post across the forums.


Welcome and your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Lots love said:


> View attachment 2795925
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the color got a great deal to


I have a n/s hamilton in apple. I was unsure about the color but have found it goes with just about every color of the rainbow. Black clothing really makes this color "pop".  Apple, raspberry and my summer blue hamilton are the most complimented mk bags I own.  My mandarin sophie comes in second.


----------



## Lots love

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I have a n/s hamilton in apple. I was unsure about the color but have found it goes with just about every color of the rainbow. Black clothing really makes this color "pop".  Apple, raspberry and my summer blue hamilton are the most complimented mk bags I own.  My mandarin sophie comes in second.




Yes I agree it firs also it's nice size to fit stuff in as well I like a nice orange color would be nice I like the purple color myself well they make nice bags and wallets too


----------



## debssx3

Saw this baby yesterday at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $70!! &#128561; I inspected it for any damage, but it was in perfect condition. The reason why it was such a low price was because it's missing the strap, but for $70 I couldn't pass it up! The strap is not that important to me anyways. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## ilysukixD

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2799068
> View attachment 2799069
> 
> 
> Saw this baby yesterday at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $70!! &#128561; I inspected it for any damage, but it was in perfect condition. The reason why it was such a low price was because it's missing the strap, but for $70 I couldn't pass it up! The strap is not that important to me anyways. &#9786;&#65039;




Wow what a great deal, is this the small sutton? I got the medium sutton for $120 at NR and I was in perfection condition!!  just to let you know NR is doing a clear rack starting from 11/7, maybe you can get a price adjustment!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2799068
> View attachment 2799069
> 
> 
> Saw this baby yesterday at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $70!! &#128561; I inspected it for any damage, but it was in perfect condition. The reason why it was such a low price was because it's missing the strap, but for $70 I couldn't pass it up! The strap is not that important to me anyways. &#9786;&#65039;



WOW! What a deal!  Maybe you can get a replacement strap from MK.  Love the bag!


----------



## ubo22

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2799068
> View attachment 2799069
> 
> 
> Saw this baby yesterday at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $70!! &#128561; I inspected it for any damage, but it was in perfect condition. The reason why it was such a low price was because it's missing the strap, but for $70 I couldn't pass it up! The strap is not that important to me anyways. &#9786;&#65039;


Great deal!  You would probably never use the strap anyway.  I don't use mine at all.


----------



## keishapie1973

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2799068
> View attachment 2799069
> 
> 
> Saw this baby yesterday at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $70!! &#128561; I inspected it for any damage, but it was in perfect condition. The reason why it was such a low price was because it's missing the strap, but for $70 I couldn't pass it up! The strap is not that important to me anyways. &#9786;&#65039;



Amazing deal!!!!


----------



## debssx3

ilysukixD said:


> Wow what a great deal, is this the small sutton? I got the medium sutton for $120 at NR and I was in perfection condition!!  just to let you know NR is doing a clear rack starting from 11/7, maybe you can get a price adjustment!!!!




It's the small one and its the perfect size for me!


----------



## debssx3

cdtracing said:


> WOW! What a deal!  Maybe you can get a replacement strap from MK.  Love the bag!




I know!! Couldnt pass it up! I had to get it! I dont think I will be getting a replacement though, since I wanted a handheld bag anyways. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## debssx3

ubo22 said:


> Great deal!  You would probably never use the strap anyway.  I don't use mine at all.




Dont think so either. And strap or not, I love it


----------



## debssx3

tauketula said:


> Amazing deal!!!!




I know! It was almost at the bottom of the clearance section too! Lol


----------



## Twoboyz

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2799068
> View attachment 2799069
> 
> 
> Saw this baby yesterday at Nordstrom Rack on clearance for $70!! &#128561; I inspected it for any damage, but it was in perfect condition. The reason why it was such a low price was because it's missing the strap, but for $70 I couldn't pass it up! The strap is not that important to me anyways. &#9786;&#65039;




Beautiful bag! Great deal too. Congrats!


----------



## crispyspicy

julie32 said:


> The First MK bag I bought was my Jet Set Top Zip Tote in Turquoise. I bought it in my trip to NYC in Match 2013 at Macys. I Do not use it very often but I love it very much as it will always remind me of that first trip there. I am from Germany, and MK was not seen that often here up until recently (at least where I come from). I get tons of compliments in that one!


I just ordered the jet set zip tote in dark dune today as a birthday gift for myself!  It wasn't love at first sight (didn't find it nice initially!) but 2 weeks ago when I tried it on at the boutique, the feeling was just so good and it actually look good upon carrying it on my shoulder!  I love how lightweight it is and because I am a tote bag kind of person, I know that I had to settle with this one as I was actually torn between it and Selma.  Will be getting it most probably after the weekend.


----------



## crispyspicy

tauketula said:


> I have this bag in mandarin. This bag is very comfortable and holds all my essentials. It's also what I carry when I need a smaller bag.......


Sorry, I know this is a little late - you are right!  It is a very comfortable bag!  I sold my Hamilton NS - big never mind, I just couldn't stand the weight!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

My black Selma medium grommet messenger I wore out to din. Thank goodness she's saffiano leather because the server dumped a whole glass of wine on me & the bag!!!!!


----------



## Twoboyz

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Selma medium grommet messenger I wore out to din. Thank goodness she's saffiano leather because the server dumped a whole glass of wine on me & the bag!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800418




OMG, yes thank goodness for Saffiano! She's gorgeous.


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Selma medium grommet messenger I wore out to din. Thank goodness she's saffiano leather because the server dumped a whole glass of wine on me & the bag!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800418


Saffiano leather is a lifesaver!!!  I'm sure your Selma survived the wine, but what about your clothes?


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> Saffiano leather is a lifesaver!!!  I'm sure your Selma survived the wine, but what about your clothes?


Clothes just need a good washing. Fortunately it was white wine!!!


----------



## Pursefreak25

OMG! Beach Bag Gal! That's why I love the saffiaon Leather. My baby threw her bottle on my leather Hamilton bag and now I have a ugly spot on it.


----------



## GingerSnap527

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Selma medium grommet messenger I wore out to din. Thank goodness she's saffiano leather because the server dumped a whole glass of wine on me & the bag!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800418




Wow, what luck! 

Definitely another point for the Saffiano leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pursefreak25 said:


> OMG! Beach Bag Gal! That's why I love the saffiaon Leather. My baby threw her bottle on my leather Hamilton bag and now I have a ugly spot on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800788


Awww no!    Most of my bags aren't saffiano because I do love some squishy leather, but I can't deny the hardiness of saffiano!!


----------



## Twoboyz

Pursefreak25 said:


> OMG! Beach Bag Gal! That's why I love the saffiaon Leather. My baby threw her bottle on my leather Hamilton bag and now I have a ugly spot on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800788




That's still a pretty bag  I almost bought this one a couple weeks ago.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My new lovelies medium suttons in raspberry and grape.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new lovelies medium suttons in raspberry



The grape looks awesome!


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new lovelies medium suttons in raspberry and grape.


Drool!!! Beautiful


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new lovelies medium suttons in raspberry and grape.


Pretty colors!!


----------



## Twoboyz

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new lovelies medium suttons in raspberry and grape.




So pretty!


----------



## houstonm2198

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new lovelies medium suttons in raspberry and grape.


Gorgeous!


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new lovelies medium suttons in raspberry and grape.




Lovin' that Raspberry Sutton!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Thanks I loaded up raspberry carrying her first.


----------



## bellevie0891

My new lovie. My very first Hamilton E/W. 

I had bought a Sutton in Dark Dune but wasn't impressed even though I love the Sutton... Bought a wallet because I needed something in the color. Seen the post about the color being on sale and decided to try the Hamilton. 

So glad I did!! Dark Dune on the Hamilton just pops for me. I think it's the different cut of the bag with the added hardware. I love it!


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new lovelies medium suttons in raspberry and grape.



Your raspberry seems brighter than my Hamilton raspberry


----------



## Twoboyz

tonyaann said:


> My new lovie. My very first Hamilton E/W.
> 
> I had bought a Sutton in Dark Dune but wasn't impressed even though I love the Sutton... Bought a wallet because I needed something in the color. Seen the post about the color being on sale and decided to try the Hamilton.
> 
> So glad I did!! Dark Dune on the Hamilton just pops for me. I think it's the different cut of the bag with the added hardware. I love it!




I love it in that color. You've photographed it very nicely too.


----------



## cdtracing

tonyaann said:


> My new lovie. My very first Hamilton E/W.
> 
> I had bought a Sutton in Dark Dune but wasn't impressed even though I love the Sutton... Bought a wallet because I needed something in the color. Seen the post about the color being on sale and decided to try the Hamilton.
> 
> So glad I did!! Dark Dune on the Hamilton just pops for me. I think it's the different cut of the bag with the added hardware. I love it!



I got the N/S Hamilton in Dark Dune.  Loved the color & wanted to get one before they were all gone.  I love the Hamilton styling!  Congratulations on your choice!  She's a beauty!


----------



## Euromutt86

Got this beauty at Macy's today for a wonderful steal! My collection as of now.


----------



## Euromutt86

Oops forgot my palm green Selma!


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> Got this beauty at Macy's today for a wonderful steal! My collection as of now.





Euromutt86 said:


> Oops forgot my palm green Selma!



Love, love, love the new bag!!!  Love, love, love your collection!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> Oops forgot my palm green Selma!


Love your collection! Nice variety of colors!!


----------



## Euromutt86

I'm so happy. Good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Euromutt86

BeachBagGal said:


> Love your collection! Nice variety of colors!!




Thank you so much! I used to have summer blue, but I gave it to my sister. I'm hoping to add cadet or sapphire and yellow to my collection!


----------



## Twoboyz

Euromutt86 said:


> Got this beauty at Macy's today for a wonderful steal! My collection as of now.




Beautiful new bag and collection. Congrats on the good deal


----------



## MiaBorsa

MK Dillon croco satchel from Macy's private sale.


----------



## acm1134

Large black quilted Miranda. I ordered the small in Scarlett and can't wait till she gets here ! I think the small is much better for my frame


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Large black quilted Miranda. I ordered the small in Scarlett and can't wait till she gets here ! I think the small is much better for my frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806817


I LOVE that bag!   The small might be better as an every day bag, but the large is great for travel and to carry as a large tote.  Goes great with your outfit and boots.  I love everyone's color coordination lately between their bags and boots.  Looks very chic!


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> Large black quilted Miranda. I ordered the small in Scarlett and can't wait till she gets here ! I think the small is much better for my frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806817



Wow, everything looks fantastic!! Makes me want one!


----------



## Minkette

Grape Selma! Love at first sight!


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> Large black quilted Miranda. I ordered the small in Scarlett and can't wait till she gets here ! I think the small is much better for my frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806817



Love the bag and the whole outfit!!!


----------



## Tuuli35

wrong thread


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> MK Dillon croco satchel from Macy's private sale.




Fancy meeting you here! Gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm so happy. Good things come to those who wait.



That bag is awesome!  I love it!  Enjoy!  It looks so good on you!


----------



## cdtracing

MiaBorsa said:


> MK Dillon croco satchel from Macy's private sale.



Love the Crocs.  That bag is sexy!  I've got to check out the private sale.  Enjoy her cause she's gorgeous!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I LOVE that bag!   The small might be better as an every day bag, but the large is great for travel and to carry as a large tote.  Goes great with your outfit and boots.  I love everyone's color coordination lately between their bags and boots.  Looks very chic!



Agree.  That looks great with your boots!  I'm adding the Miranda to my list!


----------



## bellevie0891

minkette said:


> grape selma! Love at first sight!



beautiful :d


----------



## ilysukixD

acm1134 said:


> Large black quilted Miranda. I ordered the small in Scarlett and can't wait till she gets here ! I think the small is much better for my frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806817




Oh my the black one looks as stunning as the scarlet, I gave on Zappos.... I'm going to return it  and yesterday I  purchased it via Bloomingdales so hopefully it will come next week!!!


----------



## DanielleS19

I'm pretty sure this is the bedford north south tote  i dont use the bag as much as i would like to due to the leather being so soft I'm worried it will mark or rip but its a beautiful bag and amazing quality


----------



## Twoboyz

DanielleS19 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the bedford north south tote  i dont use the bag as much as i would like to due to the leather being so soft I'm worried it will mark or rip but its a beautiful bag and amazing quality




That's a gorgeous bag Danielle. I love the sift leather and the slouch


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BeachBagGal said:


> My black Selma medium grommet messenger I wore out to din. Thank goodness she's saffiano leather because the server dumped a whole glass of wine on me & the bag!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800418



WTH!!!! Was dinner free after that fiasco?


----------



## shirleyvee

Hi ladies, 

I've fallen in love with this little bag again and thought I'd share. 

I believe it's the small Sloane Metallic Croc.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

shirleyvee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I've fallen in love with this little bag again and thought I'd share.
> 
> I believe it's the small Sloane Metallic Croc.
> 
> View attachment 2813034



That is gorgeous!! Is it rose gold?


----------



## shirleyvee

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That is gorgeous!! Is it rose gold?



Yes! I love Rose Gold. Found it in the sale last year


----------



## paula3boys

Love seeing everyone's bags


----------



## Loves all bags

smileydimples said:


> My hubby bought me this beauty my favorite color



Omg I so love that color so beautiful


----------



## CinthiaZ

DanielleS19 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is the bedford north south tote  i dont use the bag as much as i would like to due to the leather being so soft I'm worried it will mark or rip but its a beautiful bag and amazing quality


Very nice! I just love that color! MK has has so many great designs. Gotta love hime!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sorry, error.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Euromutt86 said:


> Got this beauty at Macy's today for a wonderful steal! My collection as of now.


Wow! That is quit a collection! Holy cow! You have one for every outfit! Nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

acm1134 said:


> Large black quilted Miranda. I ordered the small in Scarlett and can't wait till she gets here ! I think the small is much better for my frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806817


Ooooh! Nice Miranda! I better get myself a bib! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hello! First time on this page! Spend most of my time over in the 'authenticate this' section. Decided to see what's going on over here and have been drooling over all of your beautiful bags! So many gorgeous Kors bags on here! Aren't they fabulous?!!  I go for the less trendy designs, besides, they are always 'out of stock' lol! 

Some in my collection are;
Astor
Collette
Gansevoort
Celine
Beverly
Camden
Frankie
Naomi

Here is my favorite one that I use the most! .The goatskin leather is amazing! 

MK NAOMI ZIPPER SATCHEL   - GOATSKIN LEATHER


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Don't get me wrong, I love my black leather essex with exposed zippers (great for carrying concealed), but this makes my essex look like the little baby sister LOL!! I love it!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love my black leather essex with exposed zippers (great for carrying concealed), but this makes my essex look like the little baby sister LOL!! I love it!!


Thank you! I love how MK uses zippers all over many of their styles. This one has a great outer pocket on the back that I love for my cell. And then it has the front pocket under the zipper flap. It even zipper closes on the top! lol! Zippers everywhere! Did you ever try one of their Goatskin leather bags?? OMG! I love this goatskin! I never had it before and it is amazing. I have bags in their Lambskin, which are very nice too, but this goatskin is really a treat! I just LOVE it! 
I will have to check out the 'Essex'. Sounds like one I would like! Thanks!


----------



## jojon21

CinthiaZ said:


> Hello! First time on this page! Spend most of my time over in the 'authenticate this' section. Decided to see what's going on over here and have been drooling over all of your beautiful bags! So many gorgeous Kors bags on here! Aren't they fabulous?!!  I go for the less trendy designs, besides, they are always 'out of stock' lol!
> 
> Some in my collection are;
> Astor
> Collette
> Gansevoort
> Celine
> Beverly
> Camden
> Frankie
> Naomi
> 
> Here is my favorite one that I use the most! .The goatskin leather is amazing!
> 
> MK NAOMI ZIPPER SATCHEL   - GOATSKIN LEATHER



This is gorgeous!  I still regret not getting this satchel when it came out.  I'd love to see the rest of your collection as well!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> This is gorgeous!  I still regret not getting this satchel when it came out.  I'd love to see the rest of your collection as well!


I got it for a steal! One of you ladies sent me over to 'Poshmark', and I found it there. I had been looking for one for a long time with the silver hardware. All I could ever find, was the gold. Since I wear all silver jewelry, I like for my bags to match.  One day when I have time, I will post a few more. Are any of yours on here Jojo??  Refresh the post or reply to it so I can see! Thanks and hope everyone is having a great Holiday weekend!


----------



## Cacciatrice

This beauty is my last one:







Jet set travel Duffle

my first: 






Bedford Mandarin


----------



## Euromutt86

Got her on Black Friday in luggage. I needed something neutral and compact! Love it.


----------



## acm1134

Euromutt86 said:


> Got her on Black Friday in luggage. I needed something neutral and compact! Love it.


gorgeous ! What size is this ?


----------



## Euromutt86

acm1134 said:


> gorgeous ! What size is this ?



Satchel, medium size. I liked it better than the smaller one.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Does anyone know the style name of this bag? It looks very unusual, like a limited edition bag. I wonder what it is called. I think it is darling! I've never seen another one like it and can't find another one anywhere on the internet. I love these unusual bags that no one else has. Wish I could find out more about the design name, etc. After looking at the pull tab on the back zipper, wondering if it is authentic or not. That pull tab doesn't look right at all!


----------



## CinthiaZ

jojon21 said:


> This is gorgeous!  I still regret not getting this satchel when it came out.  I'd love to see the rest of your collection as well!


Have to be careful on that Poshmark site though. I see a lot of fakes on there and they seem to allow it! Not cool at all! Thank goodness I know what I am looking at!


----------



## plumaplomb

CinthiaZ said:


> Does anyone know the style name of this bag? It looks very unusual, like a limited edition bag. I wonder what it is called. I think it is darling! I've never seen another one like it and can't find another one anywhere on the internet. I love these unusual bags that no one else has. Wish I could find out more about the design name, etc. After looking at the pull tab on the back zipper, wondering if it is authentic or not. That pull tab doesn't look right at all!




I agree about the pull tab.  And the general style.  What does the inside look like?


----------



## CinthiaZ

plumaplomb said:


> I agree about the pull tab.  And the general style.  What does the inside look like?


Don't know what the inside looks like. It is not mine. I saw it on ebay and you really can't see the lining too well. It's probably the only one because it is fake! lol!  Here is a link to the lining. After enlarging it, the label looks wrong too. And look at the stitching on the straps. Geez! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/351236244231?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## inlovewbags

My medium Grayson satchel ..


----------



## Euromutt86

Now my updated collection. Picked up my Fulton today. $66 bucks! I don't know what could be next!


----------



## Euromutt86

I need a bigger closet.


----------



## bellevie0891

Euromutt86 said:


> I need a bigger closet.



BEAUTIFUL collection!


----------



## blogueuse

hello,
i just bought a travel jet set tote on  www.promichaelkorsoutlet.com
I will recieve it in 5 days
what do you think abut this website? Did somebody buy any item on this website?


----------



## coivcte

Still very much in love....


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> Still very much in love....



Such a pretty combo!


----------



## coivcte

tonyaann said:


> Such a pretty combo!



Hey tonyaann, I love your collection. Wish I live in the US!


----------



## vhelya

Euromutt86 said:


> I need a bigger closet.




That's really gorgeous collection &#128525;


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> Hey tonyaann, I love your collection. Wish I live in the US!




Thank you


----------



## Euromutt86

I couldn't pass up a good deal. I love variety! EW in Apple.


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> I couldn't pass up a good deal. I love variety! EW in Apple.


Love that color on the Hamilton!    So pretty.


----------



## inlovewbags

My Hamiltons and Grayson


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> My Hamiltons and Grayson


Love the Hamiltons!  What color is the lighter one?


----------



## inlovewbags

ubo22 said:


> Love the Hamiltons!  What color is the lighter one?



thank you! The lighter one is in the Khaki color... goes with everything... very nice neutral color...


----------



## ubo22

inlovewbags said:


> thank you! The lighter one is in the Khaki color... goes with everything... very nice neutral color...


Very pretty.  It almost looks like a cream color.


----------



## ubo22

My large sapphire Selma.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> My large sapphire Selma.



Gorg!


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> Gorg!


----------



## CinthiaZ

inlovewbags said:


> My Hamiltons and Grayson


I love that black & silver Hamilton! That's pretty! Look how it sparkles like platinum or chrome! Love that bling it adds to it ! Different too. I like different. I would be horrified if I had the same dress on as someone else. lol! I feel the same way about my bags. If everyone else has it, I don't want it. It has to be unique. I wonder if MK makes custom designs for certain ladies? I bet he does! And I bet they cost a pretty penny , too! lol!  I am glad, he has quite a few designs, that are 'out of the box' for gals like me.  MK really does have something for everyone. That is why he is such a success.


----------



## inlovewbags

Yes.. it's always a nice feeling to feel unique! Love his bags too... has something for everyone !


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> I'm so happy. Good things come to those who wait.



Love it! I didn't know they still sold the specchio.  Has it some in a different version than before?


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Love it! I didn't know they still sold the specchio.  Has it some in a different version than before?




They still do in my area. No, I believe it to be the same. It was deeply discounted. All in all I got it for $167. It was originally marked down to $199, but I made a claim about a scuff that you can barely see. Haha!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Euromutt86 said:


> They still do in my area. No, I believe it to be the same. It was deeply discounted. All in all I got it for $167. It was originally marked down to $199, but I made a claim about a scuff that you can barely see. Haha!


I always point out tiny, invisible imperfections for extra discounts LOL!! I'm terrible, I know. I have asked for discounts on  everything from cars, appliances, purses, furniture- you name it, I tried it. 9 times out of 10 it works. If its not perfect, what are you out of by asking. Everything is negotiable in my world.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I always point out tiny, invisible imperfections for extra discounts LOL!! I'm terrible, I know. I have asked for discounts on  everything from cars, appliances, purses, furniture- you name it, I tried it. 9 times out of 10 it works. If its not perfect, what are you out of by asking. Everything is negotiable in my world.


lol! I do the same thing. Why not? It should be discounted for defects. Good going!


----------



## nhung832

My mk greenwich large satchel blk/raspberry!!&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## keishapie1973

nhung832 said:


> My mk greenwich large satchel blk/raspberry!!&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;



Wow. That's really pretty. I love the interior!!!!


----------



## joyceeelicious

Newbie here in purseforum!! Its nice to see other bags from other people!! So far MICHAEL KORS is my fave bag!! 

This is my first MK, large gray selma that i bought here in the philippines




My 2nd bag (i dont know the model name hehe) and wallet that i bought in tokyo because they are on sale


----------



## vangiepuff




----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I looked at this bag today with the intent to purchase but could not pull the trigger, the leather seems coated with something that may eventually crack/chip down the road and not "wear" well. The red quilted they produced about 3 years ago had different leather, more like the new quilted selma's and really soft. I love the bag, not the finish on the leather. Im planning to read reviews here and elsewhere to see what those who bought this bag have experienced before i think about buying one. It's hard to find a red bag w/ silver hardware too. But i will wait. Don't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## acm1134

Does anyone have the monogram Serena they wouldn't mind posting some pics of ? I want to see what she looks like after being used for a while


----------



## paradise1987

iconosquare.com/p/460640990700839737_3173399

http://iconosquare.com/p/655721347690078580_3173399iconosquare.com/p/655721347690078580_3173399

http://iconosquare.com/p/399434381564125583_3173399 iconosquare.com/p/399434381564125583_3173399

This are my 3 MK bags


----------



## vangiepuff

Hamilton again and new charm


----------



## misyan

decided to spoil myself for the holiday


----------



## Pursefreak25

Nice


----------



## B_girl_

Fell in love!!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2839330
> 
> 
> Fell in love!!


OMG, that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> OMG, that bag is gorgeous!


Thank you! Macys just got it in! Thought the baby pink and luggage looks so pretty


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! Macys just got it in! Thought the baby pink and luggage looks so pretty


The pink and suntan look soooo good together.


----------



## GingerSnap527

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2839330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love!!




Pretty!


----------



## sandyclaws

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2839330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love!!




Stunning!!! I saw these color blocked bags Friday and OMG they're so gorgeous!! Yours is just amazing. Love the pink and brown together.


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2839330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fell in love!!




So pretty!!


----------



## sandyclaws

nhung832 said:


> My mk greenwich large satchel blk/raspberry!!&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;




Yea. Now that's s hot bag!!!!!! Love the red inside!!!! I die!!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2839330
> 
> 
> Fell in love!!



Wow....


----------



## ctpea6

this is my new (and very first!) Michael kors bag which is the Presley suede bag. I actually haven't seen anyone with this bag but that's okay I like it and that's what matters!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I like it too. It's a little hippie and that's cool! I like fringe on a bag. You do know that once you start with mk you never stop dontcha? You were warned LOL! I'm sure we will be seeing you here again. Make sure you spray (her) with waterproofer/dirt protectant before you carry her. Suede is a dirt/stain magnet. Enjoy!!


----------



## sephyrah

Euromutt86 said:


> I need a bigger closet.



What an amazing collection! Love the Pink Hamilton!


----------



## bellevie0891

My Christmas cutie


----------



## Minkette

tonyaann said:


> My Christmas cutie


Very nice! Congrats and Merry Christmas!

How are you feeling about your stash? Feeling complete?


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> Very nice! Congrats and Merry Christmas!
> 
> How are you feeling about your stash? Feeling complete?




Merry Christmas to you too 

I'm stash happy!! I sold a few items and have added the Selma and Claret Crossbody... As soon as I can put down the Crossbody I'm moving into the Luggage Selma.


----------



## CinthiaZ

tonyaann said:


> My Christmas cutie


Nice! That luggage color is one of my favorites ever! It just goes with anything. So pretty.


----------



## CinthiaZ

vangiepuff said:


> Hamilton again and new charm


Love that color and the charrn is really cute. Gives it a bit of swag, which is really cool. Nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ctpea6 said:


> View attachment 2840777
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my new (and very first!) Michael kors bag which is the Presley suede bag. I actually haven't seen anyone with this bag but that's okay I like it and that's what matters!


I LOVE it! Who cares if no one else has it? That makes it even BETTER, if you ask me. I refuse to wear what everyone else is wearing. To me it's like showing up at a party with the same dress on as everyone else. No thanks! lol! NICE bag!  Here is one I am after.called the Janey Python. Been saving up for it and trying to find a sale. You won't see this at the department stores I don't think. These kind of bags don't seem very popular, not sure why. Maybe because they are so much more expensive?They are 5xs the price of the usual more popular designs we see over and over.What gets me is people saying MK is not faked because they are so cheap??  I WISH that was true!!  These Janey bags are really hot, have you seen them? Only $3000.00!! I just love that purple and black! Isn't that sweet? I'll be saving for a while! lol! Here is the link to it on the MK website.

http://www.michaelkors.com/janey-extra-large-python-crossbody/_/R-US_31H4TJRX4P?No=31&color=0533


----------



## vangiepuff

CinthiaZ said:


> Love that color and the charrn is really cute. Gives it a bit of swag, which is really cool. Nice!


Thanks!!


----------



## smileydimples

Here she is my new large Greenwich satchel in raspberry inside is  mandarin  I hope she isn't to big but the medium size look really small


----------



## nhung832

smileydimples said:


> Here she is my new large Greenwich satchel in raspberry inside is  mandarin  I hope she isn't to big but the medium size look really small



Wow she beautiful!! Just perfect!! She is not big at all!!&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;&#9786;


----------



## ladyet

Unfortunately, these bags are not mine, but my sister and I got my mother these for Christmas and I'm so excited about them I wanted to share:






Large Selma in Houndstooth & the Berkley Clutch in Red! My mom loved both of them...she's starting her own little MK collection, lol. She already has the Large Selma in Black and the Jet Set E/W Tote in a blue color. 

And then, my sister got this from my parents:






The Hamilton Saffiano E/W Satchel in Claret! She had been gushing over this bag for weeks and was ECSTATIC when she opened it. The color doesn't come thru in the photo - it's a beautiful burgundy. 

I didn't ask for any bags this year, which is why I didn't get any. I may need to borrow that clutch from time to time, tho.


----------



## ubo22

tonyaann said:


> My Christmas cutie


Love!


----------



## ubo22

ladyet said:


> Unfortunately, these bags are not mine, but my sister and I got my mother these for Christmas and I'm so excited about them I wanted to share:
> 
> View attachment 2845649
> 
> View attachment 2845650
> 
> 
> Large Selma in Houndstooth & the Berkley Clutch in Red! My mom loved both of them...she's starting her own little MK collection, lol. She already has the Large Selma in Black and the Jet Set E/W Tote in a blue color.
> 
> And then, my sister got this from my parents:
> 
> View attachment 2845654
> 
> View attachment 2845655
> 
> 
> The Hamilton Saffiano E/W Satchel in Claret! She had been gushing over this bag for weeks and was ECSTATIC when she opened it. The color doesn't come thru in the photo - it's a beautiful burgundy.
> 
> I didn't ask for any bags this year, which is why I didn't get any. I may need to borrow that clutch from time to time, tho.


Sounds like it was a MK handbag gift giving Christmas!  All of them are great choices.  Maybe you can get in on the action next year!


----------



## ladyet

ubo22 said:


> Sounds like it was a MK handbag gift giving Christmas!  All of them are great choices.  Maybe you can get in on the action next year!



Yes! The one MK bag I had I actually ended up returning bc it was too big. Keeping my eyes peeled for a new style I like! Thank you!


----------



## pinkypuppet37

It looks so goodd!!


----------



## cupcakegirl

tonyaann said:


> My Christmas cutie



Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## bellevie0891

cupcakegirl said:


> Beautiful!  Congrats!




Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

ladyet said:


> Unfortunately, these bags are not mine, but my sister and I got my mother these for Christmas and I'm so excited about them I wanted to share:
> 
> View attachment 2845649
> 
> View attachment 2845650
> 
> 
> Large Selma in Houndstooth & the Berkley Clutch in Red! My mom loved both of them...she's starting her own little MK collection, lol. She already has the Large Selma in Black and the Jet Set E/W Tote in a blue color.
> 
> And then, my sister got this from my parents:
> 
> View attachment 2845654
> 
> View attachment 2845655
> 
> 
> The Hamilton Saffiano E/W Satchel in Claret! She had been gushing over this bag for weeks and was ECSTATIC when she opened it. The color doesn't come thru in the photo - it's a beautiful burgundy.
> 
> I didn't ask for any bags this year, which is why I didn't get any. I may need to borrow that clutch from time to time, tho.


Those are AWESOME!!  I really love the clutch!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Medium electric blue selma


----------



## Jaeniver

Euromutt86 said:


> I need a bigger closet.



What a beautiful collection! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jaeniver

coivcte said:


> Still very much in love....



Beautiful pieces


----------



## Jaeniver

acm1134 said:


> Large black quilted Miranda. I ordered the small in Scarlett and can't wait till she gets here ! I think the small is much better for my frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2806817



Gorgeous bag and gorgeous you


----------



## acm1134

Jaeniver said:


> Gorgeous bag and gorgeous you




Thank you (:


----------



## ladyet

cdtracing said:


> Those are AWESOME!!  I really love the clutch!!



Thanks! Me too! 

(My sister tells me they have various colors on sale online now at Herbergers btw...no red, though.)


----------



## always_hungry

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium electric blue selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847942


OMG where did you get a MEDIUM electric blue selma?! All I've seen are large size ones :'(


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium electric blue selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2847942



That blue is beautiful!! I am so mad at myself, I had the KORS charms in my hand in both silver and gold and did not buy them, now they are GONE. Uggghhhhhhhh.........I love bag charms. They just give a bag a little something-something. Congrats!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

always_hungry said:


> OMG where did you get a MEDIUM electric blue selma?! All I've seen are large size ones :'(




I got it at the St Louis Galleria it was the last one the display I hate buying the displays but it was in good shape and I loved it! ETA Macy's in the STL galleria.


----------



## NYC Angel

This is the 1st MK that I bought for myself a few days ago. Absolutely love the Dillon.


----------



## cdtracing

NYC Angel said:


> This is the 1st MK that I bought for myself a few days ago. Absolutely love the Dillon.



Gorgeous!!  I have 3 Hamilton's & am thinking of getting a Dillon, myself.  Haven't had time to get to the stores & examine one in person yet.  Love the Croc leather!!  Congrats on your new bag!!


----------



## NYC Angel

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!!  I have 3 Hamilton's & am thinking of getting a Dillon, myself.  Haven't had time to get to the stores & examine one in person yet.  Love the Croc leather!!  Congrats on your new bag!!



Thanks! I'm seriously thinking about getting a Hamilton too in red. Definitely check out the Dillon... it's even more beautiful in person


----------



## AnnZ

Does anyone currently have an MK ring tote bag in bright blue (not sure on the name of the color)?  I'm currently obsessed with this bag, but have only seen modeling pics of the cognac.


----------



## Euromutt86

NYC Angel said:


> This is the 1st MK that I bought for myself a few days ago. Absolutely love the Dillon.




What a beautiful choice! I adore it!


----------



## coivcte

I am considering to purchase a Top Zip Tote (the one with 2 external pockets on each side) but couldn't decide between the colour Grape and Deep Pink, as they are not available in store here in Australia. 
If anyone has both Grape and Deep Pink MK bag in Saffiano leather, I would appreciate if you can post some comparison photos please?


----------



## cny1941

My lil' cutie..jet set medium east/west tote in fuschia


----------



## bellevie0891

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2856656
> 
> 
> My lil' cutie..jet set medium east/west tote in fushia




So dang cute!


----------



## cny1941

bellevie0891 said:


> So dang cute!




Thank you


----------



## Christa72720

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2856656
> 
> 
> My lil' cutie..jet set medium east/west tote in fuschia


Have the same but with silver hardware. Love it!! Perfect size.


----------



## cny1941

Christa72720 said:


> Have the same but with silver hardware. Love it!! Perfect size.




I first bought one in deep pink. I really like silver hardware but wasn't sure about color. I wish my fuschia came with silver hardware. That would be perfect!


----------



## ILLovefashion

In love with my new Fulton crossover in the colour Luggage


----------



## bellevie0891

ILLovefashion said:


> In love with my new Fulton crossover in the colour Luggage
> 
> View attachment 2857518




Really cute!


----------



## jazzyj1021

Not a bag but this was my little birthday gift to myself! Both half price! Woohoo!


----------



## cameragirlla145

ILLovefashion said:


> In love with my new Fulton crossover in the colour Luggage
> 
> View attachment 2857518



super cute and I love your boots!


----------



## Camrynseignious

is this one authentic? Buying from eBay but i cannot tell. Listed for 70 which seems cheap for an authentic one


----------



## B_girl_

[/ATTACH]


My new baby in raspberry! Only 137! Had to get it for such a good deal  & Loved the vivid pink!


----------



## jazzyj1021

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby in raspberry! Only 137! Had to get it for such a good deal  & Loved the vivid pink!




I love her! I really want something in Raspberry it's so bright and happy! May I ask where you got her from?


----------



## B_girl_

jazzyj1021 said:


> I love her! I really want something in Raspberry it's so bright and happy! May I ask where you got her from?


I got her from a michael kors store at the mall I went to! Fell in love with the color


----------



## bellevie0891

fergielicious said:


> Raspberry/white/black colorblock selma with black/white polka dot wallet. My new babies!



Love the color combo


----------



## bellevie0891

acm1134 said:


> View attachment 2622801
> 
> My Hamilton collection (:



Love your Hamiltons


----------



## bellevie0891

Louislover1213 said:


> View attachment 2626040
> 
> My new baby! What do you think? Too precious to passup love the size hope I can fit some stuff in it! Anyone have experience  with this size ?



Super cute with your outfit!


----------



## cdtracing

I guess I should post my MK family.  Can anyone tell I like large bags?  I need to add more color & am planning new additions in Navy, Electric Blue & Red; possibly Grape or Violet & maybe Pink.  I would love an MK True Emerald Greed Croc embossed bag!!

I even found the Braided Grommet bag I bought years ago & forgot I had!  :giggles:


----------



## bellevie0891

cdtracing said:


> I guess I should post my MK family.  Can anyone tell I like large bags?  I need to add more color & am planning new additions in Navy, Electric Blue & Red; possibly Grape or Violet & maybe Pink.  I would love an MK True Emerald Greed Croc embossed bag!!
> 
> I even found the Braided Grommet bag I bought years ago & forgot I had!  :giggles:




Love your N/S Hamilton... Is it dark dune?


----------



## cdtracing

bellevie0891 said:


> Love your N/S Hamilton... Is it dark dune?



Yes, it is!  I love the color & the N/S is so stylish.  I'm planning on getting another N/S; either another Hamilton or a Dillon.  I really love the Dillon Croc embossed.


----------



## bellevie0891

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it is!  I love the color & the N/S is so stylish.  I'm planning on getting another N/S; either another Hamilton or a Dillon.  I really love the Dillon Croc embossed.




I thought so. It's stunning. I have the E/W in Dark Dune and "neeeeeeed" the Black one in the N/S size


----------



## cdtracing

bellevie0891 said:


> I thought so. It's stunning. I have the E/W in Dark Dune and "neeeeeeed" the Black one in the N/S size



I keep thinking I need the N/S in black but I already have plenty of black bags.  I'm thinking about getting one in Electric Blue or Navy.  Claret would be nice but I haven't seen a N/S Hamilton in that color.


----------



## dlina03

ILLovefashion said:


> In love with my new Fulton crossover in the colour Luggage
> 
> View attachment 2857518




Love your bag!!


----------



## dlina03

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby in raspberry! Only 137! Had to get it for such a good deal  & Loved the vivid pink!




This berry color is to die for!!!


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> I need a bigger closet.


Hey girl its been awhile since I talk to you and I love your collections have a good day and Happy New Year!


----------



## B_girl_

Hi Ladies! Do you think these boots would match with this bag? Just need some opinions  There not Michael kors but I thought the pink would match, think so?


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2864470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Do you think these boots would match with this bag? Just need some opinions  There not Michael kors but I thought the pink would match, think so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864471


The pink on the boots is brighter than the blossom pink on the bag.  But shoes/boots do not have to match your handbag exactly, so I say go for it!


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> The pink on the boots is brighter than the blossom pink on the bag.  But shoes/boots do not have to match your handbag exactly, so I say go for it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I think the blossom pink will look o.k. with them. It's not an exact match but your bag is pretty high up compared to your boot on the ground, does that make sense? Those coach rainboots are the most comfortable rainboot I have ever purchased! I have them in black. I felt a little conflicted when I purchased them because of the cost but I wear the heck out of them.  More than the 19.99 pair I bought from tjmaxx that hurt after wearing awhile.


----------



## B_girl_

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I think the blossom pink will look o.k. with them. It's not an exact match but your bag is pretty high up compared to your boot on the ground, does that make sense? Those coach rainboots are the most comfortable rainboot I have ever purchased! I have them in black. I felt a little conflicted when I purchased them because of the cost but I wear the heck out of them.  More than the 19.99 pair I bought from tjmaxx that hurt after wearing awhile.


Yes it does make sense completely! Thank you! I'm still thinking about them, even if they don't match I still think they are really pretty ya know!


----------



## Dcey

My two mk bags &#128522;&#128525;


----------



## bellevie0891

Dcey said:


> My two mk bags &#128522;&#128525;
> View attachment 2864507




Great classic choices


----------



## chanelcandy

hey everyone. just wondering if anyone has ever ordered any MK (or any other brand for that matter) bag from bloomingdales (particularly if you live outside the US) and if you had a good experience? i was reading reviews online and they have 1 star rating from nearly everyone with many horrible experiences. i want to order a bag off them as they are the only site that has them that ships to australia but now am worried! help! not sure if this is the right thread to post this too - redirect me if not! thanks


----------



## chanelcandy

coivcte said:


> I am considering to purchase a Top Zip Tote (the one with 2 external pockets on each side) but couldn't decide between the colour Grape and Deep Pink, as they are not available in store here in Australia.
> If anyone has both Grape and Deep Pink MK bag in Saffiano leather, I would appreciate if you can post some comparison photos please?


the MK store in sydney has grape products. love the colour so much. i want the medium selma satchel in grape but they dont have it here! so sad that australia has no choice and the sites that have the bags i want never ship to aus or they cost a fortune!


----------



## keishapie1973

chanelcandy said:


> hey everyone. just wondering if anyone has ever ordered any MK (or any other brand for that matter) bag from bloomingdales (particularly if you live outside the US) and if you had a good experience? i was reading reviews online and they have 1 star rating from nearly everyone with many horrible experiences. i want to order a bag off them as they are the only site that has them that ships to australia but now am worried! help! not sure if this is the right thread to post this too - redirect me if not! thanks





I've ordered most of my MK bags from bloomies with no problems. They also have great customer service. However, I do live in the US.....&#128516;


----------



## texter1957

How can I tell if my Michael Kors handbag is authentic?


----------



## texter1957

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2864470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Do you think these boots would match with this bag? Just need some opinions  There not Michael kors but I thought the pink would match, think so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864471


I think so. I just paired a pair of Lucchesse turquoise and camel cowboy boots with a turquoise MK bag...lots of compliments.  I think if you had a matching coach bag it would be too busy!


----------



## texter1957

chanelcandy said:


> hey everyone. just wondering if anyone has ever ordered any MK (or any other brand for that matter) bag from bloomingdales (particularly if you live outside the US) and if you had a good experience? i was reading reviews online and they have 1 star rating from nearly everyone with many horrible experiences. i want to order a bag off them as they are the only site that has them that ships to australia but now am worried! help! not sure if this is the right thread to post this too - redirect me if not! thanks


They will list the actual sale price and you will pay heavy duty fee's.  My experience was it took forever for it to arrive.  Good luck!


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> i've ordered most of my mk bags from bloomies with no problems. They also have great customer service. However, i do live in the us.....&#128516;


+1


----------



## _jssaa

chanelcandy said:


> hey everyone. just wondering if anyone has ever ordered any MK (or any other brand for that matter) bag from bloomingdales (particularly if you live outside the US) and if you had a good experience? i was reading reviews online and they have 1 star rating from nearly everyone with many horrible experiences. i want to order a bag off them as they are the only site that has them that ships to australia but now am worried! help! not sure if this is the right thread to post this too - redirect me if not! thanks



I live in Australia and ordered from Bloomingdales for the first time. I received a faulty wallet so I requested a replacement. It was sent in a satchel with no MK packaging whatsoever on the wallet and I received it dented all over because there was no protection. Very unhappy, also with Borderfree having the package for 10 days sitting at their warehouse before I contacted Bloomingdales to complain did they ship it out... Took 3 weeks to receive it in poor condition.


----------



## chanelcandy

_jssaa said:


> I live in Australia and ordered from Bloomingdales for the first time. I received a faulty wallet so I requested a replacement. It was sent in a satchel with no MK packaging whatsoever on the wallet and I received it dented all over because there was no protection. Very unhappy, also with Borderfree having the package for 10 days sitting at their warehouse before I contacted Bloomingdales to complain did they ship it out... Took 3 weeks to receive it in poor condition.


that sucks. did they end up sending a replacement or was the one sent with no protection the replacement? did you have to send the faulty one back? i really want the MK medium selma in grape and theyve got it on order. macys are the only others who have it but they dont ship MK here which is blasphemy! and with the dollar being so bad i dont think its worth having it shipped to a US address then forwarding it here.

dillards have it but they inflate their prices like crazy for aussies even when selecting usd!! are dillards even any good?


----------



## coivcte

chanelcandy said:


> the MK store in sydney has grape products. love the colour so much. i want the medium selma satchel in grape but they dont have it here! so sad that australia has no choice and the sites that have the bags i want never ship to aus or they cost a fortune!



Totally agree!!!!!!


----------



## coivcte

chanelcandy said:


> the MK store in sydney has grape products. love the colour so much. i want the medium selma satchel in grape but they dont have it here! so sad that australia has no choice and the sites that have the bags i want never ship to aus or they cost a fortune!





chanelcandy said:


> that sucks. did they end up sending a replacement or was the one sent with no protection the replacement? did you have to send the faulty one back? i really want the MK medium selma in grape and theyve got it on order. macys are the only others who have it but they dont ship MK here which is blasphemy! and with the dollar being so bad i dont think its worth having it shipped to a US address then forwarding it here.
> 
> dillards have it but they inflate their prices like crazy for aussies even when selecting usd!! are dillards even any good?



I have only ordered from Nordstrom twice and from Neiman Marcus 3 times with no problem.
One wrong package came through from Nordstrom once and they organised DHL to pick it up for free to obtain a refund because my items are no longer available unfortunately. But both Nordstrom and NM have great customer service when I made enquiries about their products etc.. Delivery is by DHL and it's speedy with very good packaging! 

Yeah I don't know what's the deal with Macys who advertise NOW shipping to Australia but in fact none of their MK products are available to Australia.
I would also like to know if there are any other stores that people have used and would recommend from USA to Australia.


----------



## _jssaa

chanelcandy said:


> that sucks. did they end up sending a replacement or was the one sent with no protection the replacement? did you have to send the faulty one back? i really want the MK medium selma in grape and theyve got it on order. macys are the only others who have it but they dont ship MK here which is blasphemy! and with the dollar being so bad i dont think its worth having it shipped to a US address then forwarding it here.
> 
> dillards have it but they inflate their prices like crazy for aussies even when selecting usd!! are dillards even any good?



I had to send the faulty one back and the replacement is the one with no protection and all they said to send that back and get refunded.

I've used Neiman's, Nordstrom and Saks. I have tried to purchase from Macy's using a forwarder multiple times (their sales are crazy so I thought it was worth using a forwarder even though the Aussie dollar has dropped so much). Unfortunately, the order kept getting cancelled even though I also bought a prepaid travel card from Aus Post for a US billing address credit card. I even tried to place an order over the phone and it just kept getting rejected. I don't know how people in Aus would even be able to buy items that do ship to Aus from Macy's if they reject our cards?

Unfortunately Saks doesn't have much MK stuff online (such as Selma's) so my fav place is NM because of the free express shipping! (although they changed their minimum from 100USD to 175 USD)


----------



## coivcte

_jssaa said:


> i had to send the faulty one back and the replacement is the one with no protection and all they said to send that back and get refunded.
> 
> I've used neiman's, nordstrom and saks. I have tried to purchase from macy's using a forwarder multiple times (their sales are crazy so i thought it was worth using a forwarder even though the aussie dollar has dropped so much). Unfortunately, the order kept getting cancelled even though i also bought a prepaid travel card from aus post for a us billing address credit card. I even tried to place an order over the phone and it just kept getting rejected. I don't know how people in aus would even be able to buy items that do ship to aus from macy's if they reject our cards?
> 
> Unfortunately saks doesn't have much mk stuff online (such as selma's) so my fav place is nm because of the free express shipping! (although they changed their minimum from 100usd to 175 usd)



+1


----------



## coivcte

_jssaa said:


> I had to send the faulty one back and the replacement is the one with no protection and all they said to send that back and get refunded.
> 
> I've used Neiman's, Nordstrom and Saks. I have tried to purchase from Macy's using a forwarder multiple times (their sales are crazy so I thought it was worth using a forwarder even though the Aussie dollar has dropped so much). Unfortunately, the order kept getting cancelled even though I also bought a prepaid travel card from Aus Post for a US billing address credit card. I even tried to place an order over the phone and it just kept getting rejected. I don't know how people in Aus would even be able to buy items that do ship to Aus from Macy's if they reject our cards?
> 
> Unfortunately Saks doesn't have much MK stuff online (such as Selma's) so my fav place is NM because of the free express shipping! (although they changed their minimum from 100USD to 175 USD)





chanelcandy said:


> that sucks. did they end up sending a replacement or was the one sent with no protection the replacement? did you have to send the faulty one back? i really want the MK medium selma in grape and theyve got it on order. macys are the only others who have it but they dont ship MK here which is blasphemy! and with the dollar being so bad i dont think its worth having it shipped to a US address then forwarding it here.
> 
> dillards have it but they inflate their prices like crazy for aussies even when selecting usd!! are dillards even any good?



I think I saw a Medium Selma in Grape on Zappos but they don't ship internationally.
You might be able to use a forwarder or consider Australia Post's shopmate. 
Let me know how you go


----------



## chanelcandy

yeah love neiman marcus and saks but unfortunately its always macys or someone that has the specific bag or whatever that im after and i cant get it  but NM and saks are great for everything else (esp watches ), just wish they had as much choice as macys bag wise. only ever ordered make up from nordstrom and had it sent to a US forwarder


----------



## texter1957

Stunning!


----------



## burnsmr

My emerald Lexi finally showed up today. After being treated horribly at Coach one too many times I walked next door and they were able to find her for me. I'm so in love!


----------



## ubo22

burnsmr said:


> My emerald Lexi finally showed up today. After being treated horribly at Coach one too many times I walked next door and they were able to find her for me. I'm so in love!


Pretty!  I can't tell you how many times I looked at this bag and almost purchased it.  Congrats!


----------



## burnsmr

Thank you!  I saw it in Vegas in December but being from Oregon, I couldn't stomach the sales tax. I'm glad I waited because it went from $625 to $460 at the new year sale.


----------



## B_girl_

Got my first selma today!! Fell in love! I cant wait to use it, so classy


----------



## cdtracing

burnsmr said:


> My emerald Lexi finally showed up today. After being treated horribly at Coach one too many times I walked next door and they were able to find her for me. I'm so in love!



That's gorgeous!!!  Where did you find it?


----------



## burnsmr

cdtracing said:


> That's gorgeous!!!  Where did you find it?



It's sold out online but I had my local store track one down in Connecticut.


----------



## keishapie1973

burnsmr said:


> My emerald Lexi finally showed up today. After being treated horribly at Coach one too many times I walked next door and they were able to find her for me. I'm so in love!




It's beautiful. I absolutely love the color!!! &#128512;


----------



## cdtracing

burnsmr said:


> It's sold out online but I had my local store track one down in Connecticut.


That color is awesome!!!  I may have to pay my store a visit to see if they can find me one.  Luggage is the only color left online.  I love the style of that bag!!


----------



## emyers100

I bought my first MK bag yesterday, it's a Medium Sutton in Black. It holds my items well and I'll start to use it this week for work. I'm thinking I should've purchased the Large Sutton but I wanted something smaller since I have many large LV bags. 
Here she is:


----------



## bellevie0891

emyers100 said:


> I bought my first MK bag yesterday, it's a Medium Sutton in Black. It holds my items well and I'll start to use it this week for work. I'm thinking I should've purchased the Large Sutton but I wanted something smaller since I have many large LV bags.
> Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867303




Gorgeous! I just love the Sutton in black. I bet you will absolutely love the medium size


----------



## Apelila

emyers100 said:


> I bought my first MK bag yesterday, it's a Medium Sutton in Black. It holds my items well and I'll start to use it this week for work. I'm thinking I should've purchased the Large Sutton but I wanted something smaller since I have many large LV bags.
> Here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2867303


Congrats and enjoy your bag


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ladies, this bag arrived today. I think it's called Travel Hamilton or something like that. The color is Mandarine. Not sure if I should keep it. It's smooth leather. How does Michael Kors smooth leather hold up?


----------



## keishapie1973

dangerouscurves said:


> Ladies, this bag arrived today. I think it's called Travel Hamilton or something like that. The color is Mandarine. Not sure if I should keep it. It's smooth leather. How does Michael Kors smooth leather hold up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868972




It's gorgeous. I have it in black and it's holding up well. I've been carrying it a few months. I also had a Sophie in smooth leather that still looked new after almost 6 months of use......&#128512;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I also have a smooth leather hamilton and a mandarin sophie. The traveler leather on a scale of 1 to 10, needs to be treated as maybe a 6 or 7. It scratches easy, so throwing it around is a bad idea. The color you chose should be o.k. as far as scratches go, they will not be as noticeable. I have the gooseberry and have no regrets about the purchase at all. You just have to give thought to hitting it on things, falling off the passenger seat in the car etc... make sure you remove your lock when not in use, the leather is really soft and dents pretty easy when the lock gets pressed against the bag. I also have an old soft tee wrapped around it in the dustbag. Me just being me. My sophie has pebbled leather and is pretty durable, it has withstood just about everything, without a single scratch.


----------



## dangerouscurves

keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous. I have it in black and it's holding up well. I've been carrying it a few months. I also had a Sophie in smooth leather that still looked new after almost 6 months of use......&#128512;







BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I also have a smooth leather hamilton and a mandarin sophie. The traveler leather on a scale of 1 to 10, needs to be treated as maybe a 6 or 7. It scratches easy, so throwing it around is a bad idea. The color you chose should be o.k. as far as scratches go, they will not be as noticeable. I have the gooseberry and have no regrets about the purchase at all. You just have to give thought to hitting it on things, falling off the passenger seat in the car etc... make sure you remove your lock when not in use, the leather is really soft and dents pretty easy when the lock gets pressed against the bag. I also have an old soft tee wrapped around it in the dustbag. Me just being me. My sophie has pebbled leather and is pretty durable, it has withstood just about everything, without a single scratch.




Thank you for the information, ladies. I like the look of the bag. Just not the leather. I've always read that smooth leather scratches easily and it's true. From my experience, only Ferragamo's smooth leather doesn't scratch. There was also stamped crocodile leather. That looked really good but for the price, I prefer second-hand premier designer bags. Lol!


----------



## DanielleS19

bedford north south tote


----------



## paula3boys

DanielleS19 said:


> bedford north south tote




Great combo! What brand boots?


----------



## DanielleS19

paula3boys said:


> Great combo! What brand boots?



Thank you, the boots are Newlook its just a British high street chain  i saw them and had to have them they are a perfect match.


----------



## ubo22

DanielleS19 said:


> bedford north south tote


Nice combo!  Love the scarf!


----------



## bellevie0891

DanielleS19 said:


> bedford north south tote




Beautiful combo!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I also have a smooth leather hamilton and a mandarin sophie. The traveler leather on a scale of 1 to 10, needs to be treated as maybe a 6 or 7. It scratches easy, so throwing it around is a bad idea. The color you chose should be o.k. as far as scratches go, they will not be as noticeable. I have the gooseberry and have no regrets about the purchase at all. You just have to give thought to hitting it on things, falling off the passenger seat in the car etc... make sure you remove your lock when not in use, the leather is really soft and dents pretty easy when the lock gets pressed against the bag. I also have an old soft tee wrapped around it in the dustbag. Me just being me. My sophie has pebbled leather and is pretty durable, it has withstood just about everything, without a single scratch.


Mmmm,    It is the saffiano leather, right?? Is that the 'smooth' leather you are talking about? Can it be conditioned? Usually when leather scratches,  you can buff it out with a good conditioner. Can you do this with the Saffiano? And do you know if these bags are painted, or dyed? Because I know the paint scratches off, where the dye goes all the way 'through',  the leather,  so you don't have to worry about the color scratching off. 

It looks so stiff. I need to go into my local Macy's and handle one and check it out. I am so used to my regular cowhide, pebbled, goat and lamb skin leather bags. They are all so easy to clean up and condition and turn out looking like new again. I am pretty rough on my bags and shoes. I need something that can take my abuse! lol!

 I love these beautiful colors, just scared I would ruin them,  I would get so mad at myself if I ruined one of these gorgeous bags! I have enough to be mad at myself about! lol!  Let me know if they can be cleaned and conditioned with good leather products. Just wondering.


----------



## CinthiaZ

DanielleS19 said:


> bedford north south tote


VERY nice! I love that carmel,  is it? Or is it the luggage / cognac. Looks carmel in the pics. Don't you love those colors? I wear them a lot, both the carmel and,  the luggage. That Bedford looks good in that color. Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

dangerouscurves said:


> Ladies, this bag arrived today. I think it's called Travel Hamilton or something like that. The color is Mandarine. Not sure if I should keep it. It's smooth leather. How does Michael Kors smooth leather hold up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868972


Very pretty. I know they call that Mandarine, but it looks like a coral color?? Coral is one of my favorites! Looks so pretty with so many other colors! That bag is going to rock a lot of outfits! I would keep it!


----------



## Apelila

DanielleS19 said:


> bedford north south tote


Omg..this such a coinsidence since I was just looking at my closet which shoes will go with my Hamilton Satchel in luggage...BTW Great choice and great taste


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Mmmm,    It is the saffiano leather, right?? Is that the 'smooth' leather you are talking about? Can it be conditioned? Usually when leather scratches,  you can buff it out with a good conditioner. Can you do this with the Saffiano? And do you know if these bags are painted, or dyed? Because I know the paint scratches off, where the dye goes all the way 'through',  the leather,  so you don't have to worry about the color scratching off.
> 
> It looks so stiff. I need to go into my local Macy's and handle one and check it out. I am so used to my regular cowhide, pebbled, goat and lamb skin leather bags. They are all so easy to clean up and condition and turn out looking like new again. I am pretty rough on my bags and shoes. I need something that can take my abuse! lol!
> 
> I love these beautiful colors, just scared I would ruin them,  I would get so mad at myself if I ruined one of these gorgeous bags! I have enough to be mad at myself about! lol!  Let me know if they can be cleaned and conditioned with good leather products. Just wondering.


The Hamilton Traveler is vitelo leather.  It is the smooth leather Baglady3375 is talking about, and it seems to be delicate and prone to scratches.  I don't own a Hamilton Traveler, so don't know if leather conditioner/moisturizer helps to take out the scratches on that smooth leather.  The only smooth leather MK bags I own are my Miranda's, and they are calfskin leather.  Light scratches on the calfskin leather seem to disappear with a leather conditioner/moisturizer application.  Saffiano leather is scratch resistant.  I've yet to find a way to scratch my saffiano leather bags.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> My large sapphire Selma.



I'm really not a Selma fan, but this bag is truely stunning in sapphire..


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> The Hamilton Traveler is vitelo leather.  It is the smooth leather Baglady3375 is talking about, and it seems to be delicate and prone to scratches.  I don't own a Hamilton Traveler, so don't know if leather conditioner/moisturizer helps to take out the scratches on that smooth leather.  The only smooth leather MK bags I own are my Miranda's, and they are calfskin leather.  Light scratches on the calfskin leather seem to disappear with a leather conditioner/moisturizer application.  Saffiano leather is scratch resistant.  I've yet to find a way to scratch my saffiano leather bags.


Scratch resistant, huh??  Wow.  I need to get over to Macy's and play with them! lol!  Real curios.


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm really not a Selma fan, but this bag is truely stunning in sapphire..


Thank you Norwegian Girl.  Sapphire is truly stunning on every MK bag I've seen.  It doesn't matter what style, it adds a nice pop of color and makes the bag stand out.  You should see it in person.  Beautiful!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Thank you Norwegian Girl.  Sapphire is truly stunning on every MK bag I've seen.  It doesn't matter what style, it adds a nice pop of color and makes the bag stand out.  You should see it in person.  Beautiful!



I wish I could, but I have yet to see this color in Norway, at last here where I live..


----------



## AuntJulie

cdtracing said:


> I guess I should post my MK family.  Can anyone tell I like large bags?  I need to add more color & am planning new additions in Navy, Electric Blue & Red; possibly Grape or Violet & maybe Pink.  I would love an MK True Emerald Greed Croc embossed bag!!
> 
> I even found the Braided Grommet bag I bought years ago & forgot I had!  :giggles:



Love your collection!  What color is that blue Hamilton?


----------



## dangerouscurves

CinthiaZ said:


> Very pretty. I know they call that Mandarine, but it looks like a coral color?? Coral is one of my favorites! Looks so pretty with so many other colors! That bag is going to rock a lot of outfits! I would keep it!




Thank u. Yes it's kind of coral actually. I decide to keep it &#128516;


----------



## CinthiaZ

dangerouscurves said:


> Thank u. Yes it's kind of coral actually. I decide to keep it &#55357;&#56836;


Ooooh!  I just love coral! It looks so pretty with mint or light greens, blues, black and so many colors it goes great with. That bag is really going to pop,  so many outfits. Good decision to keep it!  I need to get something in Coral for spring summer. I have several tops and skirts in coral, but no bags. Will have to start looking.

I know you will get loads of compliments and am sure you already have! Like now! lol! Nice!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

dangerouscurves said:


> Ladies, this bag arrived today. I think it's called Travel Hamilton or something like that. The color is Mandarine. Not sure if I should keep it. It's smooth leather. How does Michael Kors smooth leather hold up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868972



This is such a great color! Imagine it with blue, green, white... Glad you decided to keep it. I think of it as a more coral color, rather than Mandarin.  It's really beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

AuntJulie said:


> Love your collection!  What color is that blue Hamilton?



Thank you.  The E/W Hamilton is in Aqua.  In real life, it's not as bright as the picture makes it out to be....it's a darker blue-green.  To me, it has a sort of teal undertone.  I wear a lot of black so it really adds that pop of color to brighten things up especially when I wear turquoise jewelry.  I love the color!


----------



## dangerouscurves

CinthiaZ said:


> Ooooh!  I just love coral! It looks so pretty with mint or light greens, blues, black and so many colors it goes great with. That bag is really going to pop,  so many outfits. Good decision to keep it!  I need to get something in Coral for spring summer. I have several tops and skirts in coral, but no bags. Will have to start looking.
> 
> I know you will get loads of compliments and am sure you already have! Like now! lol! Nice!



Thank you . The color does pop. I love that it's similar looking to Birkin but not a blatant copy. The leather is thick. I start to think that the quality of Michael by Michael Kors is better than some of the premier designer bags that I have (I'm looking at you, Prada!)



Norwegian Girl said:


> This is such a great color! Imagine it with blue, green, white... Glad you decided to keep it. I think of it as a more coral color, rather than Mandarin.  It's really beautiful!



Thank you! I agree. This Mandarine is also brighter than the older Mandarine of Michael by Michael Kors.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

dangerouscurves said:


> Ladies, this bag arrived today. I think it's called Travel Hamilton or something like that. The color is Mandarine. Not sure if I should keep it. It's smooth leather. How does Michael Kors smooth leather hold up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868972




I love the color I hope  you keep it.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

NYC Angel said:


> This is the 1st MK that I bought for myself a few days ago. Absolutely love the Dillon.


 
I love this bag!  I love it in the pink color too! Enjoy


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Euromutt86 said:


> I need a bigger closet.




Amazing Hamilton collection of bags!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> I need a bigger closet.



Love your Hamilton collection! This is by far my favorite bag as well. Your black specchio is gorgeous!  Lucky you!


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> Love your Hamilton collection! This is by far my favorite bag as well. Your black specchio is gorgeous!  Lucky you!





DP PURSE FAN said:


> Amazing Hamilton collection of bags!



Thank you so much! I've actually added since posting that! Hoping to add one more soon. I got the Specchio for a huge steal from Macy's. I got lucky on her!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> Thank you so much! I've actually added since posting that! Hoping to add one more soon. I got the Specchio for a huge steal from Macy's. I got lucky on her!



I just found the Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio,  and can't wait for it to arrive. The specchio models are the most stunning bags ever!


----------



## Euromutt86

Norwegian Girl said:


> I just found the Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio,  and can't wait for it to arrive. The specchio models are the most stunning bags ever!



Grey is a great choice! It's the color I use the most! You'll adore it!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> I just found the Heather Grey Hamilton Specchio,  and can't wait for it to arrive. The specchio models are the most stunning bags ever!


You're so lucky!  I missed the entire specchio series and also think they are stunning bags!  I love Euromutt86's black/silver N/S specchio Hamilton sooo much!!!  One day...one day...


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Euromutt86 said:


> Grey is a great choice! It's the color I use the most! You'll adore it!



Thank you! Can't wait!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> You're so lucky!  I missed the entire specchio series and also think they are stunning bags!  I love Euromutt86's black/silver N/S specchio Hamilton sooo much!!!  One day...one day...



Thank you! I am so happy! Been wanting this bag for ages!


----------



## Jacvanity

I just ordered this pretty little beauty the other day. It's my second Michael Kors handbag. It should arrive by Wednesday via FedEx. I'm excited. It was originally $258.00 before tax! I paid $135.45 before tax, and shipping was free!!! (: btw, it's the Michael Kors jet set travel leopard-print hair calf clutch.


----------



## keishapie1973

Jacvanity said:


> View attachment 2873704
> 
> 
> I just ordered this pretty little beauty the other day. It's my second Michael Kors handbag. It should arrive by Wednesday via FedEx. I'm excited. It was originally $258.00 before tax! I paid $135.45 before tax, and shipping was free!!! (: btw, it's the Michael Kors jet set travel leopard-print hair calf clutch.




Very pretty!!!! &#128512;


----------



## myluvofbags

Just picked up this beauty!  First one out the door with this new color,  Peanut!  Love the color name!


----------



## Apelila

So far here is my mini collection the trios Thank you letting me share.


----------



## alyssalamun

I just got this bag a week or two ago! It's a black hamilton in soft pebbles leather with gold hardware. I happened on it by chance on ThredUp and I haven't seen any Hamiltons on there since. The bag was incorrectly listed as the hamilton satchel so the estimated retail price was probably a little lower than it should have been but on top of that they threw a 60% discount! So it was on sale for $95! I used another coupon code and knocked it down to $80 and I've never been more happy with a purchase.


----------



## Euromutt86

alyssalamun said:


> I just got this bag a week or two ago! It's a black hamilton in soft pebbles leather with gold hardware. I happened on it by chance on ThredUp and I haven't seen any Hamiltons on there since. The bag was incorrectly listed as the hamilton satchel so the estimated retail price was probably a little lower than it should have been but on top of that they threw a 60% discount! So it was on sale for $95! I used another coupon code and knocked it down to $80 and I've never been more happy with a purchase.



Whoa! What an amazing deal!


----------



## Euromutt86

Aaaaand another one. Third mini Selma. It's fuchsia. Still looking for a yellow MK!


----------



## bellevie0891

Euromutt86 said:


> Aaaaand another one. Third mini Selma. It's fuchsia. Still looking for a yellow MK!




Adorable!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My new seelma


----------



## myluvofbags

Euromutt86, MK just came out with a beautiful yellow called Sun!  You should definitely check it out.


----------



## Apelila

Euromutt86 said:


> Aaaaand another one. Third mini Selma. It's fuchsia. Still looking for a yellow MK!


I heard there is a new yellow that just came out check it out...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> Aaaaand another one. Third mini Selma. It's fuchsia. Still looking for a yellow MK!


Oooo what a cutie! I used my mini Pearl Grey again when going out to din tonite. Love that little bag - get lots of compliments on it. It's nice because it doesn't take up much room at the table. You mentioned yellow...have you seen it in Sun? I haven't, but I would love to get a small bright, yellow bag. I was wondering if that color would work.


----------



## alyssalamun

Euromutt86 said:


> Whoa! What an amazing deal!



Thank you! I'm so happy with it!


----------



## Euromutt86

bellevie0891 said:


> Adorable!!



Thank you!



myluvofbags said:


> Euromutt86, MK just came out with a beautiful yellow called Sun!  You should definitely check it out.






Apelila said:


> I heard there is a new yellow that just came out check it out...



I've seen it I believe, only in a N/S Hamilton and I couldn't even look in the mirror because it was locked up. Haha. I'll check it out again!



BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo what a cutie! I used my mini Pearl Grey again when going out to din tonite. Love that little bag - get lots of compliments on it. It's nice because it doesn't take up much room at the table. You mentioned yellow...have you seen it in Sun? I haven't, but I would love to get a small bright, yellow bag. I was wondering if that color would work.



My Pearl Grey is my go to bag. It's my favorite! I don't carry a lot of things. I'm going to scope out the sun, hopefully today. This two hour delay is annoying!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Jacvanity said:


> View attachment 2873704
> 
> 
> I just ordered this pretty little beauty the other day. It's my second Michael Kors handbag. It should arrive by Wednesday via FedEx. I'm excited. It was originally $258.00 before tax! I paid $135.45 before tax, and shipping was free!!! (: btw, it's the Michael Kors jet set travel leopard-print hair calf clutch.


That is super gorgeous! What a steal too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen it I believe, only in a N/S Hamilton and I couldn't even look in the mirror because it was locked up. Haha. I'll check it out again!
> 
> 
> 
> My Pearl Grey is my go to bag. It's my favorite! I don't carry a lot of things. I'm going to scope out the sun, hopefully today. This two hour delay is annoying!


Let me know what you think of the mini in Sun!


----------



## Euromutt86

BeachBagGal said:


> Let me know what you think of the mini in Sun!




I was thinking about the Selma medium messenger in sun, because I already have three minis. Half of me is saying go big and the other half is saying go small. =(


----------



## antmeu1

Wow nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> I was thinking about the Selma medium messenger in sun, because I already have three minis. Half of me is saying go big and the other half is saying go small. =(


Yeah that is a dilemma. I was looking at the electric blue or mandarin in medium size and sun in mini. I need to wait for some good sales. Until then I'll just keep thinking about them lol. I need to go check Sun in person and see if it's a nice, bright yellow...because I know I will only buy 1 yellow bag lol.


----------



## Euromutt86

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah that is a dilemma. I was looking at the electric blue or mandarin in medium size and sun in mini. I need to wait for some good sales. Until then I'll just keep thinking about them lol. I need to go check Sun in person and see if it's a nice, bright yellow...because I know I will only buy 1 yellow bag lol.



HAHA! I know! I don't know why this obsession came over me, and I had to get Yellow. The only colors I'm missing is Orange, Yellow, Pink, and Purple. I only want Yellow out of that. I hate Yellow too! I think because it looks good with my skin tone..That's the excuse my brain is giving me. I hope the sales are coming soon. I have a gift card that's dying to be spent!


----------



## myluvofbags

Here's a shot of the Sun color.   I have been contemplating picking this beauty up.


----------



## ladyet

myluvofbags said:


> Here's a shot of the Sun color.   I have been contemplating picking this beauty up.



This color is gorgeous.


----------



## dlina03

myluvofbags said:


> Here's a shot of the Sun color.   I have been contemplating picking this beauty up.




This is a gorgeous color!&#128525;


----------



## myluvofbags

I'm hoping they do come out with a messenger style in this color,  then it's a done deal!


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Here's a shot of the Sun color.   I have been contemplating picking this beauty up.



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Here's a shot of the Sun color.   I have been contemplating picking this beauty up.



That color is gorgeous.  I can't wear yellow because it makes my skin look sallow but I really like this shade.  I'm going to have to check this color out at the store!


----------



## AMLoveBags

Just unboxed my first leopard MK bag.  I have the medium traveler showing up this weekend as well.  I can't wait to sport this!  Got a killer deal on the two on the MK site.


----------



## cdtracing

AMLoveBags said:


> Just unboxed my first leopard MK bag.  I have the medium traveler showing up this weekend as well.  I can't wait to sport this!  Got a killer deal on the two on the MK site.



Gorgeous!!  Congratulations & Enjoy!!!


----------



## smileydimples

My new purse came in today....got such a great deal on it at Macy's and was so worried I was going to get a used purse but she is perfect minus a few scatches on the feet


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> My new purse came in today....got such a great deal on it at Macy's and was so worried I was going to get a used purse but she is perfect minus a few scatches on the feet



That's awesome!  She's gorgeous!  I read that white & black is going to be a trend this spring & summer.  Congrats!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Euromutt86 said:


> HAHA! I know! I don't know why this obsession came over me, and I had to get Yellow. The only colors I'm missing is Orange, Yellow, Pink, and Purple. I only want Yellow out of that. I hate Yellow too! I think because it looks good with my skin tone..That's the excuse my brain is giving me. I hope the sales are coming soon. I have a gift card that's dying to be spent!


Yeah I don't normally do yellow either, but I need one yellow bag. lol I like to have a variety of colors. I feel some sales coming up soon!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Here's a shot of the Sun color.   I have been contemplating picking this beauty up.


Ooo liking that yellow! Is a mustardish shade or more of a bright yellow? Sometimes it's hard to tell shades in photos.


----------



## CinthiaZ

AMLoveBags said:


> Just unboxed my first leopard MK bag.  I have the medium traveler showing up this weekend as well.  I can't wait to sport this!  Got a killer deal on the two on the MK site.


Sweet! Is that calf hair? Looks so comfortable!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> My new purse came in today....got such a great deal on it at Macy's and was so worried I was going to get a used purse but she is perfect minus a few scatches on the feet


Nice! Isn't it fun getting a new MK bag?? It's just like Christmas! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My new seelma


Love that color! Is that quilted leather made of Lamb do you know??


----------



## Euromutt86

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo liking that yellow! Is a mustardish shade or more of a bright yellow? Sometimes it's hard to tell shades in photos.



My opinion is it's a mustard color, has a slight pop though..It's like the color of the emoticons. Haha!


----------



## myluvofbags

Beautiful, love the colors!    I love the messenger traveler.


----------



## myluvofbags

I agree,  it definitely has a pop to it.   Like the emotions.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Just got a steal on this gorgeous bag! On sale for $164 while originally $328!! Can't wait until it comes in &#128516;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just got a steal on this gorgeous bag! On sale for $164 while originally $328!! Can't wait until it comes in &#128516;



Wow! That is a steal! Lucky you!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wow! That is a steal! Lucky you!



I'm so pumped lol!! The style is simple and classy, but the color makes it so much fun (:


----------



## myluvofbags

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just got a steal on this gorgeous bag! On sale for $164 while originally $328!! Can't wait until it comes in &#128516;



Thanks for the heads up.  Just picked these two beauties 1/2 off!   I grabbed the small Sutton.


----------



## cny1941

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just got a steal on this gorgeous bag! On sale for $164 while originally $328!! Can't wait until it comes in &#128516;




Congrats!! And you got the matching wallet..so happy for you


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  Just picked these two beauties 1/2 off!   I grabbed the small Sutton.




Congrats! They are pretty!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  Just picked these two beauties 1/2 off!   I grabbed the small Sutton.



These are beautiful!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sierraxoxo said:


> These are beautiful!!



Thank you, can't wait till you get yours.   Be sure to do some reveal pics.


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> Congrats! They are pretty!



Thanks,  these made my day.


----------



## bellevie0891

Congrats you guys! Great prices!!


----------



## bubu123

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  Just picked these two beauties 1/2 off!   I grabbed the small Sutton.


The sutton is sooooooooooooooo pretty! Now it's sold out at the site. enjoy with good health!


----------



## myluvofbags

bubu123 said:


> The sutton is sooooooooooooooo pretty! Now it's sold out at the site. enjoy with good health!



Thanks.  This happened to me yesterday when I looked online,  I called my local store SA and fortunately they still had some available.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  Just picked these two beauties 1/2 off!   I grabbed the small Sutton.



Those are awesome!!  Congratulations on getting such a good deal!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> Those are awesome!!  Congratulations on getting such a good deal!!



Thanks.   The PF is so great with all the help, support and resources available for us.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks for the heads up.  Just picked these two beauties 1/2 off!   I grabbed the small Sutton.


Gorgeous! I especially like that 'Frankie'? Is it? The draw chain looks similar. Sweet!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just got a steal on this gorgeous bag! On sale for $164 while originally $328!! Can't wait until it comes in &#128516;


Good deal!!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous! I especially like that 'Frankie'? Is it? The draw chain looks similar. Sweet!



Yes, just looked at the tag and it is a Frankie.  I was first looking at the Jules drawing but the draw chain is what really caught my eye.   And at 164.00 I couldn't pass this up.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, just looked at the tag and it is a Frankie.  I was first looking at the Jules drawing but the draw chain is what really caught my eye.   And at 164.00 I couldn't pass this up.



Just got an email saying there was a mistake with my order. I guess I won't be getting my Grape Sutton after all &#128546;


----------



## cdtracing

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just got an email saying there was a mistake with my order. I guess I won't be getting my Grape Sutton after all &#128546;



  Did they give you an explanation what the mistake was?


----------



## Sierraxoxo

cdtracing said:


> Did they give you an explanation what the mistake was?



Apparently there was a fluke and it was already out of order when I ordered it.


----------



## cdtracing

Sierraxoxo said:


> Apparently there was a fluke and it was already out of order when I ordered it.



Can they put you on a wait list or something?


----------



## Sierraxoxo

cdtracing said:


> Can they put you on a wait list or something?



Unfortunately not &#128533;


----------



## myluvofbags

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just got an email saying there was a mistake with my order. I guess I won't be getting my Grape Sutton after all &#128546;



OMG that is so sad.  You were the reason I found out about it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, just looked at the tag and it is a Frankie.  I was first looking at the Jules drawing but the draw chain is what really caught my eye.   And at 164.00 I couldn't pass this up.


164.00??!!!! Where?? and yes, I agree about the chain draw strap. Really nice!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just got an email saying there was a mistake with my order. I guess I won't be getting my Grape Sutton after all &#128546;



They should at least offer to call around the stores and try to find one.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> 164.00??!!!! Where??



It was at my local mk boutique.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> Just got an email saying there was a mistake with my order. I guess I won't be getting my Grape Sutton after all &#55357;&#56866;


That's OK, they will come out again. In the mean time, get yourself another one you like, to make you feel better! Problem solved!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> It was at my local mk boutique.


What a steal! Is that the large one??


----------



## Sierraxoxo

Haha, I'm already looking around for another one.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> What a steal! Is that the large one??



Yes, it's large.   I was soo ecstatic it was 1/2 off!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> That's OK, they will come out again. In the mean time, get yourself another one you like, to make you feel better! Problem solved!



I agree, get something else that will make you happy and look forward to getting.   Sales will always come back around.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I'm so excited! Look what I found ladies! This is so rare! Because I am a collector,  I love to seek out and find unusual bags and this is really unusual. It is a combo of the MK Moxley and Astor bag! Never saw one of these before. It is really neat and quite large. 14 X 18!!  It is convertible to make wider or smaller. with the Moxley side zipper, yet has the Astor studding. I just love when I find rare bags like these and YES it is authentic! Has all the correct interior and tags. I put it in the rock and roll bags because that is where it really belongs, but wanted to put it here too. Is this rare or what? has anyone else seen this before??


----------



## Sierraxoxo

CinthiaZ said:


> That's OK, they will come out again. In the mean time, get yourself another one you like, to make you feel better! Problem solved!



I'm going to look around for something a little unique &#128516;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> I'm going to look around for something a little unique &#65533;&#65533;


Speaking of unique! Did you see the one I found right above our posts??  I have never seen one like this! It's a combination of the Uptown Astor and the Moxley Zip tote! I am so excited. This is a super rare collectable! Doesn't seem like anyone else appreciates it. lol! But I am a bird of a different feather, I suppose. I go for  a lot of unusual things, that only I like! lol!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I'm so excited! Look what I found ladies! This is so rare! Because I am a collector,  I love to seek out and find unusual bags and this is really unusual. It is a combo of the MK Moxley and Astor bag! Never saw one of these before. It is really neat and quite large. 14 X 18!!  It is convertible to make wider or smaller. with the Moxley side zipper, yet has the Astor studding. I just love when I find rare bags like these and YES it is authentic! Has all the correct interior and tags. I put it in the rock and roll bags because that is where it really belongs, but wanted to put it here too. Is this rare or what? has anyone else seen this before??



Wow,  she's a beauty!   Have not seen this before.   Love how you can zip the sides up for different look too.  Are you getting her?


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, it's large.   I was soo ecstatic it was 1/2 off!


Wow! hat is such a steal for the large Frankie. Good find!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

CinthiaZ said:


> Speaking of unique! Did you see the one I found right above our posts??  I have never seen one like this! It's a combination of the Uptown Astor and the Moxley Zip tote! I am so excited. This is a super rare collectable! Doesn't seem like anyone else appreciates it. lol! But I am a bird of a different feather, I suppose. I go for  a lot of unusual things, that only I like! lol!



It's beautiful! ! I love the zipper detailing on the side! !!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Wow,  she's a beauty!   Have not seen this before.   Love how you can zip the sides up for different look too.  Are you getting her?


I have her now! Isn't that unusual??  I'm blown away ! i don't know if I should keep or sell it! I could probably get way more than I paid for it and it's kind of big for me, since I am so short. Decisions, decisions. This one is tough!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> It's beautiful! ! I love the zipper detailing on the side! !!


Thanks! I was starting to think I am crazy! lol! I always go for different and sometimes I go overboard with it. I don't know if I should keep it or sell it. I know I'll never find another one! And the zippers are functional. You can actually make the bag larger or smaller.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> It's beautiful! ! I love the zipper detailing on the side! !!


I also love the contrast stitching on it. You don't see that a lot. And I know it's authentic because it has the correct interior and tags and such.


----------



## julie32

New one, got it on sale 30% off,  could not be more in love... 

Jet Set China Item MD shoulder tote in Scarlet with SHW (which somehow looks like GHW in the pic ) &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## transjessica

how do i upload pics of my MK purse my first day here lol


----------



## transjessica

fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10926438_340305602822305_1585473825199511458_n.jpg?oh=3ebfd8a3869e7edeb208ca75ec45acf8&oe=55621F06&__gda__=1431745463_236245230aa87ea9cd6e2e00db3cbaf6 did it upload my photo?


----------



## Norwegian Girl

transjessica said:


> fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10926438_340305602822305_1585473825199511458_n.jpg?oh=3ebfd8a3869e7edeb208ca75ec45acf8&oe=55621F06&__gda__=1431745463_236245230aa87ea9cd6e2e00db3cbaf6 did it upload my photo?



Not able to see your photo. Is it jpeg?


----------



## transjessica

julie32 said:


> New one, got it on sale 30% off,  could not be more in love...
> 
> Jet Set China Item MD shoulder tote in Scarlet with SHW (which somehow looks like GHW in the pic ) &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


lol how did you uplaod an image idk how yet its my first day here super cute bag btw


----------



## transjessica

Norwegian Girl said:


> Not able to see your photo. Is it jpeg?


i tired uploading it straight from my pictures on my computer but it wouldn't work so i copied the url for it on my fb


----------



## transjessica




----------



## transjessica

did it work this time


----------



## Norwegian Girl

transjessica said:


> did it work this time



Yes it did! Great bag! Haven't seen this version before.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

myluvofbags said:


> I agree, get something else that will make you happy and look forward to getting.   Sales will always come back around.



I finally decided on the Presley Medium Suede Shoulder Bag.
It's really unique and I've never seen anyone carrying it before. It actually caught my eye before I decided to get the grape Sutton.
Got it from the MK site on sale for $134 originally $268!!!! The color is coffee &#128516;


----------



## myluvofbags

Sierraxoxo said:


> I finally decided on the Presley Medium Suede Shoulder Bag.
> It's really unique and I've never seen anyone carrying it before. It actually caught my eye before I decided to get the grape Sutton.
> Got it from the MK site on sale for $134 originally $268!!!! The color is coffee &#128516;



Wow, nice.   You should list this under the unusual and sexy rock n roll section too.


----------



## transjessica

Thanks I love it


----------



## SanelaChanela

Just bought selma today&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## bellevie0891

SanelaChanela said:


> Just bought selma today&#9996;&#65039;




Beautiful &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## B_girl_

My Blossom microstud hamilton just came today! Safe to say im in love!


----------



## cdtracing

This just arrived today!!  Love the croc & the silver hardware with the deep red!!!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2884300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884302
> 
> 
> My Blossom microstud hamilton just came today! Safe to say im in love!



This is beautiful! It'll be perfect for Spring!!


----------



## B_girl_

Sierraxoxo said:


> This is beautiful! It'll be perfect for Spring!!


Thank you so much! Thats what I'm thinking too!


----------



## Wishsong

beezluv said:


> View attachment 2593841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my Michael Kors Large Quilted Sloan Bag! Love the Very soft lambskin leather and love the gold hardware!! &#128525;




Hi! I actually bought a red one at TJMAXX and want to find out if I got a good price for it. How much did you buy it for?


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This just arrived today!!  Love the croc & the silver hardware with the deep red!!!


OMG, CD! That is HOT!!  Love it!  Matches your car! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG, CD! That is HOT!!  Love it!  Matches your car! lol!



Yes, it does!!  LOL


----------



## beezluv

sperkylin said:


> Hi! I actually bought a red one at TJMAXX and want to find out if I got a good price for it. How much did you buy it for?




Well I got it for a little under 200 but it's retail price was 295. I ended up selling it and sold it for 120, it was only used three times !! How much did u pay?


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it does!!  LOL


Aren't I crazy?? I love to color coordinate with my wheels! lol! That is why I love the silver hardware! matches the chrome on my Harley! lol!


----------



## Wishsong

beezluv said:


> Well I got it for a little under 200 but it's retail price was 295. I ended up selling it and sold it for 120, it was only used three times !! How much did u pay?




I paid $270. It didn't have a dustbag and it had some minor scratches. Not a really good deal. I'm returning it. Besides it's not really a crossbody. I'll keep looking til I find "the ONE".  Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Aren't I crazy?? I love to color coordinate with my wheels! lol! That is why I love the silver hardware! matches the chrome on my Harley! lol!



I even have lipstick & nail polish that matches the car!!  My husband says I'm crazy!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This just arrived today!!  Love the croc & the silver hardware with the deep red!!!


What is the name of this?? It's neat how it has the leather cover for the charm that is usually seen on Hamiltons.  Different! I love that! You're a really cool chic, CD! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I even have lipstick & nail polish that matches the car!!  My husband says I'm crazy!!


lol! HEY! We must be color coordinated. I hope you have red boots and shoes as well!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> What is the name of this?? It's neat how it has the leather cover for the charm that is usually seen on Hamiltons.  Different! I love that! You're a really cool chic, CD! lol!



This is the Dillon N/S Large Embossed Tote.  It's a little smaller than the N/S Hamilton.  Got it on sale from the MK site for $199.  I needed a red purse & I really wanted the silver hardware which is hard to find.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> This is the Dillon N/S Large Embossed Tote.  It's a little smaller than the N/S Hamilton.  Got it on sale from the MK site for $199.  I needed a red purse & I really wanted the silver hardware which is hard to find.


Yep, I always grab them when I see bags in silver hardware, because you may not see it again! They are far and few between. MK should do something about that because there are more silver lovers than they realize.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! HEY! We must be color coordinated. I hope you have red boots and shoes as well!



I use to have red boots & red pumps but the heels were too high for me to wear anymore.  I do have a red suede vest with mink trim that matches, tho!


----------



## CinthiaZ

sperkylin said:


> I paid $270. It didn't have a dustbag and it had some minor scratches. Not a really good deal. I'm returning it. Besides it's not really a crossbody. I'll keep looking til I find "the ONE".  Thanks for the quick reply


Speaking of silver hardware, check out all the silver on this puppy. I wore this one today. One of my favorites. Oldie but goodie!


----------



## beezluv

beezluv said:


> Well I got it for a little under 200 but it's retail price was 295. I ended up selling it and sold it for 120, it was only used three times !! How much did u pay?




Yeah is it identical to mine that's in the picture? I know they had another one kinda like it but much flatter than this one and it sold for 395. Post a pic if u can


----------



## beezluv

beezluv said:


> Yeah is it identical to mine that's in the picture? I know they had another one kinda like it but much flatter than this one and it sold for 395. Post a pic if u can







sperkylin said:


> I paid $270. It didn't have a dustbag and it had some minor scratches. Not a really good deal. I'm returning it. Besides it's not really a crossbody. I'll keep looking til I find "the ONE".  Thanks for the quick reply




Oops forgot to quote you!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Speaking of silver hardware, check out all the silver on this puppy. I wore this one today. One of my favorites. Oldie but goodie!



That's a SWEEEEEET bag!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That's a SWEEEEEET bag!!


Thanks! One of my favs! Goes with anything. I have so many older bags that are pretty much timeless and will always be in style, but I need to update myself a bit! lol! I will never sell this one, however, so how do I make room?? I KNOW, get a bigger house! lol!


----------



## Punkie

I usually stay in the dooney forum but today I ventured out and got my third MK. I got it for 139 at the Mk boutique. I'm in love with this shape. Its so me ! Does anyone else have this bag? I'm glad I got it but nervous about the white PVC getting dirty.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks! One of my favs! Goes with anything. I have so many older bags that are pretty much timeless and will always be in style, but I need to update myself a bit! lol! I will never sell this one, however, so how do I make room?? I KNOW, get a bigger house! lol!



That's my solution!  I already told you I'm turning one of the boys rooms into a closet.:giggles:


----------



## CinthiaZ

Punkie said:


> I usually stay in the dooney forum but today I ventured out and got my third MK. I got it for 139 at the Mk boutique. I'm in love with this shape. Its so me ! Does anyone else have this bag? I'm glad I got it but nervous about the white PVC getting dirty.


Uh oh, I think you may be getting hooked! lol! NICE!!  Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> That's my solution!  I already told you I'm turning one of the boys rooms into a closet.:giggles:


I don't have any boys to kick out. lol! I need a bigger house or maybe an addition! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I don't have any boys to kick out. lol! I need a bigger house or maybe an addition! lol!



A customized addition works!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Punkie said:


> I usually stay in the dooney forum but today I ventured out and got my third MK. I got it for 139 at the Mk boutique. I'm in love with this shape. Its so me ! Does anyone else have this bag? I'm glad I got it but nervous about the white PVC getting dirty.



Welcome to the group and congrats on your 3rd and beautiful MK bag.   I love the Vanilla mono bags I have 2.  They are so easy to care for.  All they really need is a wipe down if anything.


----------



## Pammy85

Hi everyone,


Am new in this thread. =)


Here is my Michael Kors Collection:


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Pammy85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Am new in this thread. =)
> 
> 
> Here is my Michael Kors Collection:


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pammy85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Am new in this thread. =)
> 
> 
> Here is my Michael Kors Collection:


Looks like you just got a new one , ay? Nice!


----------



## bellevie0891

Pammy85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Am new in this thread. =)
> 
> 
> Here is my Michael Kors Collection:




Love your collection. I have that Crossbody in Claret and it's one of my favorite bags to carry.


----------



## Pammy85

Norwegian Girl said:


> Gorgeous collection!



Thank you!!


----------



## Pammy85

CinthiaZ said:


> Looks like you just got a new one , ay? Nice!



Hi, yes, the papers are still intact. &#128513;


----------



## Pammy85

bellevie0891 said:


> Love your collection. I have that Crossbody in Claret and it's one of my favorite bags to carry.



Hi, I just like the quality of michael Kors bags. Very durable. The Crossbody bag is my everyday casual bag. &#128513;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pammy85 said:


> Hi, yes, the papers are still intact. &#65533;&#65533;


Well break it out! lol! It's gorgeous! And that is my favorite one in the collection. Wow, it is whip stitched and everything! I love lots of detail like that! You are bound to get loads of compliments on it, wait and see! Enjoy!


----------



## Euromutt86

Pammy85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Am new in this thread. =)
> 
> 
> Here is my Michael Kors Collection:



Sweet bags!!! Adore them!


----------



## Minkette

2015 Fuschia Selma!


----------



## 2 stars

Minkette said:


> 2015 Fuschia Selma!


Minkette is that the medium with silver hardware?


----------



## cny1941

Pammy85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Am new in this thread. =)
> 
> 
> Here is my Michael Kors Collection:




Nice collection. Love the blue crossbody.


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> 2015 Fuschia Selma!




SHW? Gorgeous!


----------



## luv junkie

I just fell in love I am in the uk and this brand is here but not as much as in the usa you guys get the nicest bags


----------



## luv junkie

Lovely


----------



## ubo22

Pammy85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Am new in this thread. =)
> 
> 
> Here is my Michael Kors Collection:


What a great variety of MK bags to choose from!  All of them are so different from each other.  I love your collection!


----------



## luv junkie

I want one so pretty the leather is very good quality


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> 2015 Fuschia Selma!




Gorgeous!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Minkette said:


> 2015 Fuschia Selma!



Omg I love it!! I NEED it!! It looks great with your purple iris too!!


----------



## Euromutt86

Minkette said:


> 2015 Fuschia Selma!




That's a looker!!! Amazing!


----------



## Euromutt86

Well, my time for SUN has come due to a Macy's glitch!! I got it for 35% off! I had a $50 gift card as well that's been burning a hole in my pocket! I took a picture of my computer and it said 20% plus extra 15% if you use your Macy's card on any E/W Hamilton's.  It was only suppose to be red. I took it there and showed them my picture. He said the new ones aren't on sale. After waiting 30 minutes they finally gave it to me because of my persistent nature. Haha! Finally. I'd say I actually feel complete and no longer want to look.....for now!


----------



## caadear

[FONT=&quot]For quite some time Ive been lusting over Pradas lux tote & WOC but I just cant justify spending that much money on a purse and wallet when the ~$3,000(CDN) could easily go to my bills and rent. Maybe one day when Im making more money and dont feel guilty when indulging. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Here is my Jet Set Travellers Tote in Pearl Grey (color looks off in the pic sorry) & the MK Wallet on Chain in black. I wish the handles on the tote were a little bit sturdier but I love the multifunction, and its the exact dimensions of the small Prada lux tote that Ive been dreaming about. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]All in all, I saved myself 85%!! 
[/FONT]


----------



## bellevie0891

Euromutt86 said:


> Well, my time for SUN has come due to a Macy's glitch!! I got it for 35% off! I had a $50 gift card as well that's been burning a hole in my pocket! I took a picture of my computer and it said 20% plus extra 15% if you use your Macy's card on any E/W Hamilton's.  It was only suppose to be red. I took it there and showed them my picture. He said the new ones aren't on sale. After waiting 30 minutes they finally gave it to me because of my persistent nature. Haha! Finally. I'd say I actually feel complete and no longer want to look.....for now!




Sun looks fantastic on the Hamilton


----------



## ubo22

Euromutt86 said:


> Well, my time for SUN has come due to a Macy's glitch!! I got it for 35% off! I had a $50 gift card as well that's been burning a hole in my pocket! I took a picture of my computer and it said 20% plus extra 15% if you use your Macy's card on any E/W Hamilton's.  It was only suppose to be red. I took it there and showed them my picture. He said the new ones aren't on sale. After waiting 30 minutes they finally gave it to me because of my persistent nature. Haha! Finally. I'd say I actually feel complete and no longer want to look.....for now!


Very pretty!


----------



## Minkette

2 stars said:


> Minkette is that the medium with silver hardware?





cny1941 said:


> SHW? Gorgeous!





bellevie0891 said:


> Gorgeous!





Harley77 said:


> Omg I love it!! I NEED it!! It looks great with your purple iris too!!





Euromutt86 said:


> That's a looker!!! Amazing!



Thanks everyone!

It is the large Selma with silver hardware!


----------



## B_girl_

Euromutt86 said:


> Well, my time for SUN has come due to a Macy's glitch!! I got it for 35% off! I had a $50 gift card as well that's been burning a hole in my pocket! I took a picture of my computer and it said 20% plus extra 15% if you use your Macy's card on any E/W Hamilton's.  It was only suppose to be red. I took it there and showed them my picture. He said the new ones aren't on sale. After waiting 30 minutes they finally gave it to me because of my persistent nature. Haha! Finally. I'd say I actually feel complete and no longer want to look.....for now!


Ahhh love it! Jealous!


----------



## Minkette

Euromutt86 said:


> Well, my time for SUN has come due to a Macy's glitch!! I got it for 35% off! I had a $50 gift card as well that's been burning a hole in my pocket! I took a picture of my computer and it said 20% plus extra 15% if you use your Macy's card on any E/W Hamilton's.  It was only suppose to be red. I took it there and showed them my picture. He said the new ones aren't on sale. After waiting 30 minutes they finally gave it to me because of my persistent nature. Haha! Finally. I'd say I actually feel complete and no longer want to look.....for now!


Very pretty color!


----------



## LovestheLouis

I have no idea what this bag is actually called, and at the moment in not sure if I like it anymore, what do you fashionistas think?


----------



## CinthiaZ

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 2886081
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this bag is actually called, and at the moment in not sure if I like it anymore, what do you fashionistas think?


The best thing to call that bag is 'SHARP: !! I think it is gorgeous! I have always loved the chain straps and is one of my favorite features on Michael Kors. The gold contrasts so pretty against the black and usually that  quilted leather is made of Lamb skin which is super soft and luxurious. That is one of MK's luxury bags for sure! What I really like about it is how it is different from all the most popular bags we see everyday. That is very unique and gives you your OWN look! Very nice! Love it!


----------



## Pammy85

ubo22 said:


> What a great variety of MK bags to choose from!  All of them are so different from each other.  I love your collection!


 
thank you!! I just love MK bags =)


----------



## Pammy85

LovestheLouis said:


> View attachment 2886081
> 
> 
> I have no idea what this bag is actually called, and at the moment in not sure if I like it anymore, what do you fashionistas think?


 
I think it looks gorgeous, can be used for work or some special functions like wedding dinner or something as it looks elegant and classy.


----------



## fabdiva

Pammy85 said:


> I think it looks gorgeous, can be used for work or some special functions like wedding dinner or something as it looks elegant and classy.


Carrying the MK Miranda Tote in Python


----------



## fabdiva

Loving my Miranda Tote in Python

http://images2.snapfish.com/2323232...;;>nu=3253>959>8<6>WSNRCG=3::276856932:nu0mrj


----------



## LovestheLouis

Pammy85 said:


> I think it looks gorgeous, can be used for work or some special functions like wedding dinner or something as it looks elegant and classy.




Well wore it out once, and just didn't like that it didn't zip closed or that the leather was so soft! Lol my nights out get mad, my poor bag end up being thrown around the place!


----------



## Euromutt86

LovestheLouis said:


> Well wore it out once, and just didn't like that it didn't zip closed or that the leather was so soft! Lol my nights out get mad, my poor bag end up being thrown around the place!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2886973



Everything about this picture is fabulous!


----------



## LovestheLouis

Euromutt86 said:


> Everything about this picture is fabulous!




Lol thanks Hun, I wasn't too bad for the end of a night.


----------



## Sierraxoxo

My Grape Jet Set Continental Leather Wallet came in today. I got it on sale for $69 and I couldn't be more happy with it!!


----------



## Christa72720

caadear said:


> [FONT=&quot]For quite some time Ive been lusting over Pradas lux tote & WOC but I just cant justify spending that much money on a purse and wallet when the ~$3,000(CDN) could easily go to my bills and rent. Maybe one day when Im making more money and dont feel guilty when indulging. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Here is my Jet Set Travellers Tote in Pearl Grey (color looks off in the pic sorry) & the MK Wallet on Chain in black. I wish the handles on the tote were a little bit sturdier but I love the multifunction, and its the exact dimensions of the small Prada lux tote that Ive been dreaming about. [/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]All in all, I saved myself 85%!!
> [/FONT]


Love it. I have the same in Deep Pink. Perfect size bag &#128516;


----------



## polskablondynka

Just cause I took my medium Selma out for a spin today. I recently bought a Large Selma in Navy but can't neglect this one!


----------



## myluvofbags

polskablondynka said:


> Just cause I took my medium Selma out for a spin today. I recently bought a Large Selma in Navy but can't neglect this one!



Adorable.   Yes,  can't ignore her.


----------



## sweetlilangel

polskablondynka said:


> Just cause I took my medium Selma out for a spin today. I recently bought a Large Selma in Navy but can't neglect this one!



Pretty! I bought a Medium Selma in Navy about a month ago


----------



## polskablondynka

myluvofbags said:


> Adorable.   Yes,  can't ignore her.


Thank you!


----------



## polskablondynka

sweetlilangel said:


> Pretty! I bought a Medium Selma in Navy about a month ago



Wonderful!! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## CinthiaZ

polskablondynka said:


> Just cause I took my medium Selma out for a spin today. I recently bought a Large Selma in Navy but can't neglect this one!


Pretty color! Does that have any outside pockets on it?


----------



## cny1941

polskablondynka said:


> Just cause I took my medium Selma out for a spin today. I recently bought a Large Selma in Navy but can't neglect this one!




Lovely! I always have my eyes on this bag I just can't figure out what color I should go for.


----------



## Meylei

Left to right:
Large Selma (black)
Large Sutton (dark dune)
Medium Sutton (luggage)
Large Hamilton traveler tote (coffee)

Bottom row:

Large Jet set saffiano crossbody (black)
Jet set zip around saffiano wallet(black)
iPad mini zip clutch(brown) 

I like basic colors that can be worn all the time but I would love to someday add magenta,burgundy, and navy to my collection.


----------



## Meylei

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2884300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884302
> 
> 
> My Blossom microstud hamilton just came today! Safe to say im in love!




Your bag is TDF!!!!!! Seriously that is so pretty/edgy and perfect for spring!


----------



## B_girl_

Meylei said:


> Your bag is TDF!!!!!! Seriously that is so pretty/edgy and perfect for spring!


Aw thank you so much! Yes I thought it would be the perfect color for spring!


----------



## polskablondynka

CinthiaZ said:


> Pretty color! Does that have any outside pockets on it?



This Selma does not have outside pockets. It's pretty much the same structure and design as the Medium/Large Selmas but without handles


----------



## polskablondynka

Meylei said:


> View attachment 2891722
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Large Selma (black)
> Large Sutton (dark dune)
> Medium Sutton (luggage)
> Large Hamilton traveler tote (coffee)
> 
> Bottom row:
> 
> Large Jet set saffiano crossbody (black)
> Jet set zip around saffiano wallet(black)
> iPad mini zip clutch(brown)
> 
> I like basic colors that can be worn all the time but I would love to someday add magenta,burgundy, and navy to my collection.



Lovely... I love the Sutton in dark dune


----------



## fabdiva

Meylei said:


> Your bag is TDF!!!!!! Seriously that is so pretty/edgy and perfect for spring!


Love it!  I had swore no more Hamiltons (I have 5), but I'm feeling the pale pink.


----------



## BeachBagGal

polskablondynka said:


> Just cause I took my medium Selma out for a spin today. I recently bought a Large Selma in Navy but can't neglect this one!


Oooo love that color combo!


----------



## myluvofbags

Meylei said:


> View attachment 2891722
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Large Selma (black)
> Large Sutton (dark dune)
> Medium Sutton (luggage)
> Large Hamilton traveler tote (coffee)
> 
> Bottom row:
> 
> Large Jet set saffiano crossbody (black)
> Jet set zip around saffiano wallet(black)
> iPad mini zip clutch(brown)
> 
> I like basic colors that can be worn all the time but I would love to someday add magenta,burgundy, and navy to my collection.



Lovely collection.   You got all your neutrals!   I really like the coffee Hamilton Traveler.   Can't find that color anymore.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fabdiva said:


> Love it!  I had swore no more Hamiltons (I have 5), but I'm feeling the pale pink.


I swore I would stop at #3 hamiltons, now I have #11 LOL!
N/S:
Apple
Raspberry
Summer Blue
Violet
Blk/White w spotted calf hair
Blk hippie grommet
Gray croc w/ studs
Brown croc
Deep Pink
E/W: Red hippie grommet
Large traveler in gooseberry
I have a handbag problem and admitting it is the first step LOL! Now I want something in navy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

polskablondynka said:


> This Selma does not have outside pockets. It's pretty much the same structure and design as the Medium/Large Selmas but without handles


_Yes, the one Hamilton I had, didn't have any outer pockets either..I like outside pockets for quick access to certain things, like my cell phone and sunglasses. Most of the MK bags that have outer pockets on them are great,  because they have the soft signature lining in them,  I thought I saw a Selma with an outer zip pocket on the back? I wonder which model that is, or was I seeing things again? lol!  _


----------



## CinthiaZ

Meylei said:


> View attachment 2891722
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Large Selma (black)
> Large Sutton (dark dune)
> Medium Sutton (luggage)
> Large Hamilton traveler tote (coffee)
> 
> Bottom row:
> 
> Large Jet set saffiano crossbody (black)
> Jet set zip around saffiano wallet(black)
> iPad mini zip clutch(brown)
> 
> I like basic colors that can be worn all the time but I would love to someday add magenta,burgundy, and navy to my collection.


_Holi Canoli! Now datsalotta Saffiano! lol! Nice! _


----------



## fabdiva

Meylei said:


> View attachment 2891722
> 
> 
> Left to right:
> Large Selma (black)
> Large Sutton (dark dune)
> Medium Sutton (luggage)
> Large Hamilton traveler tote (coffee)
> 
> Bottom row:
> 
> Large Jet set saffiano crossbody (black)
> Jet set zip around saffiano wallet(black)
> iPad mini zip clutch(brown)
> 
> I like basic colors that can be worn all the time but I would love to someday add magenta,burgundy, and navy to my collection.


Where did you find the pink Hamilton?  I love it.


----------



## fabdiva

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I swore I would stop at #3 hamiltons, now I have #11 LOL!
> N/S:
> Apple
> Raspberry
> Summer Blue
> Violet
> Blk/White w spotted calf hair
> Blk hippie grommet
> Gray croc w/ studs
> Brown croc
> Deep Pink
> E/W: Red hippie grommet
> Large traveler in gooseberry
> I have a handbag problem and admitting it is the first step LOL! Now I want something in navy.


That is too awesome and so funny. Here's my little collection.  Clearly, I need the pale pink


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

fabdiva said:


> That is too awesome and so funny. Here's my little collection.  Clearly, I need the pale pink



I love your collection!! The hamilton is the second bag line I have bought multiples of besides the dooney florentine satchel, I have #4 of them because the leather is TDF!  Now I need a navy blue bag. I plan to check out a hamilton, selma or camden in navy soon-it never stops.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> _Yes, the one Hamilton I had, didn't have any outer pockets either..I like outside pockets for quick access to certain things, like my cell phone and sunglasses. Most of the MK bags that have outer pockets on them are great,  because they have the soft signature lining in them,  I thought I saw a Selma with an outer zip pocket on the back? I wonder which model that is, or was I seeing things again? lol!  _


There were a couple different Selmas with outer zipper pockets.  The quilted leather and the canvas both had an outer zipper pocket on the front.


----------



## B_girl_

fabdiva said:


> That is too awesome and so funny. Here's my little collection.  Clearly, I need the pale pink


Omg! I would die for your yellow studded hamilton!!


----------



## Meylei

myluvofbags said:


> Lovely collection.   You got all your neutrals!   I really like the coffee Hamilton Traveler.   Can't find that color anymore.




Thank you! I purchased it a few months ago on MKs website.


----------



## Meylei

CinthiaZ said:


> _Holi Canoli! Now datsalotta Saffiano! lol! Nice! _




Thanks! LOL!&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I know, I secretly wish I could own them in every single color.


----------



## fabdiva

B_girl_ said:


> Omg! I would die for your yellow studded hamilton!!


Thanks!  But your pink is so fresh and the blush/pink color is really hot for Spring.  Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## paula3boys

Just a few of mine since I haven't taken pics of Hamiltons or Selmas yet


----------



## B_girl_

fabdiva said:


> Thanks!  But your pink is so fresh and the blush/pink color is really hot for Spring.  Can't find it anywhere.


Try watching on eBay! It took me a couple weeks of watching on eBay and one of the blossom pink hamiltons popped up


----------



## fabdiva

B_girl_ said:


> Try watching on eBay! It took me a couple weeks of watching on eBay and one of the blossom pink hamiltons popped up


Thanks!  Will definitely do that.


----------



## B_girl_

I love how the pale pink looks so pinky in this picture!


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2892666
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the pale pink looks so pinky in this picture!



That's gorgeous!!


----------



## sweetlilangel

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2892666
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the pale pink looks so pinky in this picture!



Pretty! I really want this bag but it's not available yet over here


----------



## Pammy85

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2892666
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the pale pink looks so pinky in this picture!



That is a very nice pink! Looks so sweet and lovely! &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## B_girl_

My new sutton!


----------



## melbo

I had a Valentine's photo shoot and I couldn't resist taking a couple pics with my purse &#128522;.  Will probably be taking her out tomorrow as well :thumbup:


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> I had a Valentine's photo shoot and I couldn't resist taking a couple pics with my purse &#128522;.  Will probably be taking her out tomorrow as well :thumbup:




Stunning!!!!&#128516;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I had a Valentine's photo shoot and I couldn't resist taking a couple pics with my purse &#128522;.  Will probably be taking her out tomorrow as well :thumbup:


That mandarin is so bright and gorgeous!  Great photos!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2895106
> 
> 
> 
> My new sutton!


Love!


----------



## acm1134

b_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2895106
> 
> 
> 
> my new sutton!


omg im in love !!!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2895106
> 
> 
> 
> My new sutton!



Lovely color block.   Hope you enjoy her.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I had a Valentine's photo shoot and I couldn't resist taking a couple pics with my purse &#128522;.  Will probably be taking her out tomorrow as well :thumbup:



Beautiful,  both you and your bag.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful,  both you and your bag.






ubo22 said:


> That mandarin is so bright and gorgeous!  Great photos!





keishapie1973 said:


> Stunning!!!!&#128516;



Thank you girls! I've worked sooo hard to lose those extra pounds and these purses just make everything sweeter &#128513;


----------



## B_girl_

acm1134 said:


> omg im in love !!!




Thank you so much! Me too


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Love!




Thank you


----------



## Pammy85

melbo said:


> I had a Valentine's photo shoot and I couldn't resist taking a couple pics with my purse &#128522;.  Will probably be taking her out tomorrow as well :thumbup:



Beautiful!!! Nice picture. U look like a model showcasing michael kors purse. Nice!!! &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## Pammy85

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2895106
> 
> 
> 
> My new sutton!



Nice neutral colour!!! I have that colour but different model, mine is selma.

Nice bag!!! &#128513;&#128077;


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2895106
> 
> 
> 
> My new sutton!



WOW!!  That's gorgeous!  Love the color block!!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I had a Valentine's photo shoot and I couldn't resist taking a couple pics with my purse &#128522;.  Will probably be taking her out tomorrow as well :thumbup:



Beautiful bag & beautiful lady!!  That Mandarin is such a cheerful color!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful bag & beautiful lady!!  That Mandarin is such a cheerful color!



Thank you! It is a very beautiful color that complements my skin tone &#128522;. I'm glad I stepped out of my comfort zone as I usually choose neutral, black, and white colors.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

My wife with her Neon Collection Selma


----------



## ubo22

TAZxSPIN said:


> My wife with her Neon Collection Selma


Gorgeous bag and great photo!!!


----------



## melbo

TAZxSPIN said:


> My wife with her Neon Collection Selma



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TAZxSPIN

1 more showing the Selma


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous bag and great photo!!!



Thanks, I got her all her MK bags! 



melbo said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CinthiaZ

TAZxSPIN said:


> My wife with her Neon Collection Selma


Sweet!


----------



## melbo

TAZxSPIN said:


> Thanks, I got her all her MK bags!



It sounds like a win win for both of you! &#128518;


----------



## ubo22

TAZxSPIN said:


> Thanks, I got her all her MK bags!


You have great taste!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ubo22 said:


> You have great taste!



Thank you!
Every time I buy her something nice, I get to buy a "toy" for myself as well


----------



## ubo22

TAZxSPIN said:


> Thank you!
> Every time I buy her something nice, I get to buy a "toy" for myself as well


Oh, now we know why you buy her such nice things!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ubo22 said:


> oh, now we know why you buy her such nice things!



&#128522;

I'm a part time photographer, so I get to buy new gear!


----------



## melbo

TAZxSPIN said:


> &#128522;
> 
> I'm a part time photographer, so I get to buy new gear!



That is a GOOD balance. I like photography and I like gear. I've recently gotten into purses. Expensive combination. My poor Husband... &#128516;&#128566;lol


----------



## myluvofbags

TAZxSPIN said:


> My wife with her Neon Collection Selma



Beautiful!   Both your wife and her new bag.


----------



## TAZxSPIN

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful!   Both your wife and her new bag.



Thank you!
Photo is from 2013 Summer.
She still loves and babies the bag, but haven't seen her use it in a while..


----------



## TAZxSPIN

melbo said:


> That is a GOOD balance. I like photography and I like gear. I've recently gotten into purses. Expensive combination. My poor Husband... &#128516;&#128566;lol



Yes, I've recently starting buying LV luggage pieces for several trips including 2 overseas trips, so yes.. photography + bags are an expensive combination..


----------



## B_girl_

Boyfriend got the matching blossom flats to my tote! They're so pretty!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2903091
> 
> 
> Boyfriend got the matching blossom flats to my tote! They're so pretty!


Such a pretty combination.  You're going to look great this spring/summer wearing those flats and carrying that tote!


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Such a pretty combination.  You're going to look great this spring/summer wearing those flats and carrying that tote!


Thank you so muchh!  I'm kinda glad they did the gold mk instead of the silver on these, the pink makes the gold stand out!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you so muchh!  I'm kinda glad they did the gold mk instead of the silver on these, the pink makes the gold stand out!


And the gold on the flats coordinates well with the suntan color on the bottom of your tote!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2903091
> 
> 
> 
> Boyfriend got the matching blossom flats to my tote! They're so pretty!



Soo pretty!   Love this!


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2903091
> 
> 
> 
> Boyfriend got the matching blossom flats to my tote! They're so pretty!



Wow!  Great look!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2903091
> 
> 
> 
> Boyfriend got the matching blossom flats to my tote! They're so pretty!


Nice boyfriend! He's a good one to turn into a fiance! lol!


----------



## handbagaddict80

My tiny MK collection.


----------



## CinthiaZ

handbagaddict80 said:


> My tiny MK collection.


Very nice! Love the Luggage colors and that Frankie bag is my favorite! ! Nice!


----------



## melbo

handbagaddict80 said:


> My tiny MK collection.



Congrats on your cute collection!


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2903091
> 
> 
> 
> Boyfriend got the matching blossom flats to my tote! They're so pretty!



Sooo pretty! That guy is definitely a keeper!


----------



## keishapie1973

handbagaddict80 said:


> My tiny MK collection.



Beautiful collection. I really like all of your items, especially the Hamilton Traveler.....


----------



## ubo22

handbagaddict80 said:


> My tiny MK collection.


What a nice selection of MK items.


----------



## acm1134

handbagaddict80 said:


> My tiny MK collection.


Lovely collection ! Have you used your traveler ? If so, do you feel it maintains shape well ? I have two but haven't used them yet


----------



## myluvofbags

handbagaddict80 said:


> My tiny MK collection.



Very nice.   Love the pop of color from your wallet.


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Soo pretty!   Love this!


Thank you!


----------



## B_girl_

melbo said:


> Sooo pretty! That guy is definitely a keeper!


Thank you! He sure is


----------



## Minkette

Not my own new bags but a few of the new styles and colors... There is a peanut riley in the mix and if you peek in the corner you can see the difference with a luggage jet set... They leather on the riley is extremely nice ... I was also surprised by how basic the chili color was... Just seemed like a plain red. The middle image is the riley in sun. I haven't seen it on any websites but it was gorgeous! A bit more yellow than the image shows.


----------



## PamK

Minkette said:


> Not my own new bags but a few of the new styles and colors... There is a peanut riley in the mix and if you peak in the corner you can see the difference with a luggage jet set... They leather on the riley is extremely nice ... I was also surprised by how basic the chili color was... Just seemed like a plain red.




The Riley is a very pretty bag! The MK boutique had the pale blue today. It is beautiful, but doesn't look like the department stores are going to carry that color.


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> Not my own new bags but a few of the new styles and colors... There is a peanut riley in the mix and if you peak in the corner you can see the difference with a luggage jet set... They leather on the riley is extremely nice ... I was also surprised by how basic the chili color was... Just seemed like a plain red.




The Riley in chili is so pretty!!!!&#128525;


----------



## Mariad94

Hi just found this site today!

Thought I would share my Patent Selma Satchel and luggage Wallet


----------



## gervl

Hey everyone 

These aren't pictures of mine, I never thought to take any, but I have the large red Sutton tote, and the Megan in black. 

... and the gorgeous Blair wrist watch to match them


----------



## Jamie100

My two MK bags.  Two more bags and a watch are on their way!


----------



## coivcte

Jamie100 said:


> My two MK bags.  Two more bags and a watch are on their way!



Oh which two?! How excited!!


----------



## Euromutt86

TAZxSPIN said:


> My wife with her Neon Collection Selma




Gorgeous!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

This is my small and happy MK Collection &#9786;&#65039;

Large Hamilton in Navy
Signature Logo Tote in Vanilla
Small Greyson in Brown
Medium Selma in Pale Pink
Mini Hamilton in Black
Selma Messenger in Pink


----------



## myluvofbags

Just picked this up yesterday.   Was on the fence previously but once I saw it in person I think she is perfect.


----------



## AMLoveBags

Pale blue studded selma.  Perfect for spring.


----------



## bellevie0891

ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 2905765
> 
> This is my small and happy MK Collection &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Large Hamilton in Navy
> Signature Logo Tote in Vanilla
> Small Greyson in Brown
> Medium Selma in Pale Pink
> Mini Hamilton in Black
> Selma Messenger in Pink



Great collection


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this up yesterday.   Was on the fence previously but once I saw it in person I think she is perfect.



Any mod shots? I just ordered and have to wait a week to get mine! I got black with raspberry interior


----------



## ubo22

ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 2905765
> 
> This is my small and happy MK Collection &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Large Hamilton in Navy
> Signature Logo Tote in Vanilla
> Small Greyson in Brown
> Medium Selma in Pale Pink
> Mini Hamilton in Black
> Selma Messenger in Pink


Beautiful collection!  I especially like your pink bags.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this up yesterday.   Was on the fence previously but once I saw it in person I think she is perfect.


Is that a large?


----------



## ubo22

AMLoveBags said:


> Pale blue studded selma.  Perfect for spring.


That pale blue looks different in every picture based on the lighting.  I love it, though.  Especially with the silver studs.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Is that a large?



This is the medium size.   I personally felt the large looked too big on me.


----------



## Jamie100

coivcte said:


> Oh which two?! How excited!!




Just arrived today!


----------



## Bootlover07

Here is my small collection:

Sapphire jet set top zip
Pearl grey large selma 
Mandarin bedford tote
Sapphire large sutton

I've been getting really into colorful bags, but I love the unexpected neutral of my selma. I couldn't pick a favorite, I love them all for different reasons!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Here is my small collection:
> 
> Sapphire jet set top zip
> Pearl grey large selma
> Mandarin bedford tote
> Sapphire large sutton
> 
> I've been getting really into colorful bags, but I love the unexpected neutral of my selma. I couldn't pick a favorite, I love them all for different reasons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907381


So great to see one of each style bag.  Nice variety!


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Here is my small collection:
> 
> Sapphire jet set top zip
> Pearl grey large selma
> Mandarin bedford tote
> Sapphire large sutton
> 
> I've been getting really into colorful bags, but I love the unexpected neutral of my selma. I couldn't pick a favorite, I love them all for different reasons!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907381



LOVE your Jet Set tote!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> So great to see one of each style bag.  Nice variety!




Thank you! I like having variety, it makes switching out more fun. I love the selma and jet set enough to have more if the right colors came along &#128540;


----------



## Bootlover07

bellevie0891 said:


> LOVE your Jet Set tote!




Thank you!! It's my comfiest bag AND my most complimented! You definitely need one!


----------



## paula3boys

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!! It's my comfiest bag AND my most complimented! You definitely need one!




Mine too. That's why I have three! Lol


----------



## Bootlover07

paula3boys said:


> Mine too. That's why I have three! Lol




Yes! Aren't we bag twins in sapphire? That's the bag that really made me fall in love with saffiano leather!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

AMLoveBags said:


> Pale blue studded selma.  Perfect for spring.




Is this blue?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Two of my bags studded medium selma in fuchsia with silver hw and raspberry medium sutton with gold hw.


----------



## paula3boys

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Two of my bags studded medium selma in fuchsia with silver hw and raspberry medium sutton with gold hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907710



Which do you prefer?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

paula3boys said:


> Which do you prefer?




Just got the fuchsia today but I really love them both pink is my favorite color though&#128513;


----------



## anne022196

first time to purchase MK bag.. planning to get another bag..yay!!!


----------



## coivcte

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Just got the fuchsia today but I really love them both pink is my favorite color though&#128513;



Where did you find the studded fuchsia medium selma with SHW? It's so pretty!!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

coivcte said:


> Where did you find the studded fuchsia medium selma with SHW? It's so pretty!!




It's on the michael Kors website.


----------



## coivcte

zakksmommy1984 said:


> It's on the michael Kors website.



Oh I knew its probably on a website that I can't access.
MK online shop doesn't ship internationally, they don't even respond to email.
Pity that.....


----------



## B_girl_

ms.handbagqueen said:


> View attachment 2905765
> 
> This is my small and happy MK Collection &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Large Hamilton in Navy
> Signature Logo Tote in Vanilla
> Small Greyson in Brown
> Medium Selma in Pale Pink
> Mini Hamilton in Black
> Selma Messenger in Pink


Your pale pink selma is to die for!!


----------



## myluvofbags

anne022196 said:


> first time to purchase MK bag.. planning to get another bag..yay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907882



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag and welcome to the group!


----------



## CocoChannel

Just received my N/S Hamilton in Palm yesterday!!! I love the bright green


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> Just received my N/S Hamilton in Palm yesterday!!! I love the bright green



That's gorgeous!!!  Perfect for spring & summer!!


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> Just received my N/S Hamilton in Palm yesterday!!! I love the bright green



Beautiful color.   Perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> Just received my N/S Hamilton in Palm yesterday!!! I love the bright green


Great bright, green color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CocoChannel said:


> Just received my N/S Hamilton in Palm yesterday!!! I love the bright green


Love this color! I have this color in another bag.


----------



## CocoChannel

Thank you all  so much! I can't stop staring at the beautiful color. I still need to take some more pics of my whole collection soon!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

My wife's newest Sky/Vanilla/Peanut Miranda Extra Small French Calf


----------



## acm1134

TAZxSPIN said:


> My wife's newest Sky/Vanilla/Peanut Miranda Extra Small French Calf


I adore that bag !


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

I got this last week at the MK Outlet it was a great price.  99.00 I couldn't pass on her.

Raspberry


----------



## myluvofbags

Tiffanyinnc said:


> I got this last week at the MK Outlet it was a great price.  99.00 I couldn't pass on her.
> 
> Raspberry



Congrats,  this color is gorgeous!


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Thank you :greengrin:


----------



## AuntJulie

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you all  so much! I can't stop staring at the beautiful color. I still need to take some more pics of my whole collection soon!



I have the palm green Cynthia and it adds that extra oomph to any outfit  especially navy blue!  Congrats!  It's beautiful!


----------



## CocoChannel

Finally a picture of my collection! Love my MK!!!


----------



## paula3boys

CocoChannel said:


> Finally a picture of my collection! Love my MK!!!



Nice! I wish I could wear shoes like that.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Jamie100 said:


> Just arrived today!




I love yellow bags.  I wanted to get these from the outlet.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Euromutt86 said:


> Well, my time for SUN has come due to a Macy's glitch!! I got it for 35% off! I had a $50 gift card as well that's been burning a hole in my pocket! I took a picture of my computer and it said 20% plus extra 15% if you use your Macy's card on any E/W Hamilton's.  It was only suppose to be red. I took it there and showed them my picture. He said the new ones aren't on sale. After waiting 30 minutes they finally gave it to me because of my persistent nature. Haha! Finally. I'd say I actually feel complete and no longer want to look.....for now!


 


I love Yellow bags!  Enjoy


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> Finally a picture of my collection! Love my MK!!!



Nice assortment of colors in your collection.


----------



## CocoChannel

Thanks everyone!!!! Your all sweet!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CocoChannel said:


> Just received my N/S Hamilton in Palm yesterday!!! I love the bright green



Congrats! I purchased this when it first came out and then returned it. The color is beautiful!! This was about a year or so ago and  I will always regret doing that. I had already ordered my 3rd LV Neverfull and felt a little guilty about spending so much in a week LOL!! I should have kept the hamilton and returned that Neverfull instead, I hardly use the azure because I'm afraid of transfer. Yep, money well spent right??


----------



## regina_garbe

I just ordered the Camouflage Hamilton in acid yellow - I got it at a sale price 
I haven't got it yet and I have not quite decided whether or not to keep it. Although I have a really nice blazer from Zara in that yellow colour and a pair of matching Adidas ZX sneakers that also have the same colours like the bag. I think that would really look cool. 
It is my first MK bag although I started being a fan (especially the Hamilton E/W) quite a while ago...
Regina


----------



## keishapie1973

regina_garbe said:


> I just ordered the Camouflage Hamilton in acid yellow - I got it at a sale price
> I haven't got it yet and I have not quite decided whether or not to keep it. Although I have a really nice blazer from Zara in that yellow colour and a pair of matching Adidas ZX sneakers that also have the same colours like the bag. I think that would really look cool.
> It is my first MK bag although I started being a fan (especially the Hamilton E/W) quite a while ago...
> Regina




Where did you find it? I really like the acid yellow. It has such a funky cool look to it......&#128516;


----------



## myluvofbags

regina_garbe said:


> I just ordered the Camouflage Hamilton in acid yellow - I got it at a sale price
> I haven't got it yet and I have not quite decided whether or not to keep it. Although I have a really nice blazer from Zara in that yellow colour and a pair of matching Adidas ZX sneakers that also have the same colours like the bag. I think that would really look cool.
> It is my first MK bag although I started being a fan (especially the Hamilton E/W) quite a while ago...
> Regina



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag.   I think this bag will work good with soo many colors.  It has a neutral background color with the pop of yellow.   And that yellow is a nice shade too.


----------



## myvillarreal26

So excited! Just ordered the brown signature tote! I got it for 158!!! Ready for store pick up tomorrow!! Can't wait!


----------



## regina_garbe

keishapie1973 said:


> Where did you find it? I really like the acid yellow. It has such a funky cool look to it......&#128516;



I bought it here in Germany at an online shop called "Trendfabrik". I think it was the last bag. I hope I was fast enough but the order was confirmed so hopefully the bag will be here sometime this week.
Regina


----------



## jenjen1964

CocoChannel said:


> Just received my N/S Hamilton in Palm yesterday!!! I love the bright green



I have the EW, you will get soooo many compliments!  Everyone loves that color!


----------



## myvillarreal26

Just picked up my brown EW signature tote from Macys! She is perfect!


----------



## bellevie0891

myvillarreal26 said:


> Just picked up my brown EW signature tote from Macys! She is perfect!




So cute!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

regina_garbe said:


> I just ordered the Camouflage Hamilton in acid yellow - I got it at a sale price
> I haven't got it yet and I have not quite decided whether or not to keep it. Although I have a really nice blazer from Zara in that yellow colour and a pair of matching Adidas ZX sneakers that also have the same colours like the bag. I think that would really look cool.
> It is my first MK bag although I started being a fan (especially the Hamilton E/W) quite a while ago...
> Regina


I love camouflage designs! I have a few pink and blue tanks in Camo and even a pair of jeggings! Never thought of having it on a bag! Cool!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Just bought the Mini Selma Messenger Crossbody in Pale Blue! Can't wait to wear it with my MK shoes! I don't care that the shoes has shw and the bag has ghw as it is so subtle on the bag. Love this color, and think it will go great with my MK shoes in Blossom as well!


----------



## CocoChannel

my brand new iPad pouch. Found it at Nordstrom Rack


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just bought the Mini Selma Messenger Crossbody in Pale Blue! Can't wait to wear it with my MK shoes! I don't care that the shoes has shw and the bag has ghw as it is so subtle on the bag. Love this color, and think it will go great with my MK shoes in Blossom as well!


Ooo what a cutie!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo what a cutie!



Thanks! I love it too. I think it's the perfect size for me to have in this color as it is a typical spring/summer color.


----------



## myluvofbags

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just bought the Mini Selma Messenger Crossbody in Pale Blue! Can't wait to wear it with my MK shoes! I don't care that the shoes has shw and the bag has ghw as it is so subtle on the bag. Love this color, and think it will go great with my MK shoes in Blossom as well!



This is such a great color.   I got it in the jet set Crossbody.   I personally think it's fine to mix the gold and silver hardware.   They are both soo cute!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

myluvofbags said:


> This is such a great color.   I got it in the jet set Crossbody.   I personally think it's fine to mix the gold and silver hardware.   They are both soo cute!



They really are! Can't wait!


----------



## Sierraxoxo

I finally braved the ice and snow to go out to the post office and pick up my Medium Suede Presley Shoulder Bag.
I am so in love with it and have gotten so many compliments on it the short time that I've been using it. Even better is that fringe is trending this spring &#128525;


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Sierraxoxo said:


> I finally braved the ice and snow to go out to the post office and pick up my Medium Suede Presley Shoulder Bag.
> I am so in love with it and have gotten so many compliments on it the short time that I've been using it. Even better is that fringe is trending this spring &#128525;



Wow! Great bag!


----------



## myusername

This little cutie arrived today




Size comparison with iPhone 5


I have a slight obsession with MK wallets &#128563;


----------



## paula3boys

myusername said:


> This little cutie arrived today
> View attachment 2915472
> 
> View attachment 2915473
> 
> Size comparison with iPhone 5
> View attachment 2915475
> 
> I have a slight obsession with MK wallets &#128563;
> View attachment 2915476




Love your wallet collection! You should post it in wallet thread too!


----------



## myusername

paula3boys said:


> Love your wallet collection! You should post it in wallet thread too!




Thanks! I had no idea there was a wallet thread. Heading over there now!


----------



## jenniferelaine

My new Dillon!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

jenniferelaine said:


> My new Dillon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916390



Beautiful.  A real head turner.  Congratulations!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Beautiful.  A real head turner.  Congratulations!




Thank you! I love it! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sierraxoxo said:


> I finally braved the ice and snow to go out to the post office and pick up my Medium Suede Presley Shoulder Bag.
> I am so in love with it and have gotten so many compliments on it the short time that I've been using it. Even better is that fringe is trending this spring &#128525;


That is So cute and out of the ordinary! Luv it!


----------



## Jamie100

DP PURSE FAN said:


> I love yellow bags.  I wanted to get these from the outlet.



I think almost everything is cheap in outlet so you wouldn't mind spending at all.


----------



## cdtracing

jenniferelaine said:


> My new Dillon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916390



Love it!!!  She's gorgeous!


----------



## jenniferelaine

^^thank you!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Norwegian Girl said:


> Just bought the Mini Selma Messenger Crossbody in Pale Blue! Can't wait to wear it with my MK shoes! I don't care that the shoes has shw and the bag has ghw as it is so subtle on the bag. Love this color, and think it will go great with my MK shoes in Blossom as well!



Nice summer colors! 
I was going to get this for my baby (sophomore in College already..) cousin!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

TAZxSPIN said:


> Nice summer colors!
> I was going to get this for my baby (sophomore in College already..) cousin!



I'm sure she will be very happy! I love this bag!


----------



## AuntJulie

jenniferelaine said:


> My new Dillon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2916390



That is a beautiful bag!  I love the color!  I wish mine had come in good condition.


----------



## jenniferelaine

Thank you!! I love it!! And I hope you are able to find another one that's perfect! It's always so disappointing when it arrives damaged.


----------



## Tamy1119

My new MK bag.. LOVE this little TOTE...


----------



## cdtracing

Tamy1119 said:


> My new MK bag.. LOVE this little TOTE...



That's so pretty!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Tamy1119 said:


> My new MK bag.. LOVE this little TOTE...



Congrats!   I have this in luggage.   It can surprisingly hold alot for its small size!  Enjoy!


----------



## sephyrah

My fave tote...


----------



## Bootlover07

Love my mandarin bedford shoulder bag! I stick with my structured bags during the week because they are better for work, but this bag is great for casual weekends.


----------



## coivcte

Bootlover07 said:


> Love my mandarin bedford shoulder bag! I stick with my structured bags during the week because they are better for work, but this bag is great for casual weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920511



Looks great on you! 
I have a Medium Selma in Mandarin and loving it as it goes with all sorts of outfit.
I don't really fancy orange and red is not my kind of colour, I much prefer pastel pink or blue. 
However I am just attracted to this Mandarin colour......not sure why......


----------



## bagghista

Pink + Bling = [emoji178]


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Love my mandarin bedford shoulder bag! I stick with my structured bags during the week because they are better for work, but this bag is great for casual weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920511



I love the look of this bag!!!


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Tamy1119 said:


> My new MK bag.. LOVE this little TOTE...



Cute.  Looks like a great size.


----------



## Bootlover07

coivcte said:


> Looks great on you!
> 
> I have a Medium Selma in Mandarin and loving it as it goes with all sorts of outfit.
> 
> I don't really fancy orange and red is not my kind of colour, I much prefer pastel pink or blue.
> 
> However I am just attracted to this Mandarin colour......not sure why......




Thank you! I am the exact same way, I do like orange, but never been a huge fan of red. However, I love MK mandarin and coach's love red. I think the bright coral is such a pretty punch of color without being too red or too orange!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> I love the look of this bag!!!




Thank you!! I've been jonesing for a mandarin bag lol!!


----------



## conrad18

E/W Hamilton in Citrus...I'm so ready for spring and summer!


----------



## melbo

conrad18 said:


> E/W Hamilton in Citrus...I'm so ready for spring and summer!



Omg, love! Just today I was thinking I needed a yellow bag to match my summer outfits. Love you charm as well! Where did you get?


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Love my mandarin bedford shoulder bag! I stick with my structured bags during the week because they are better for work, but this bag is great for casual weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920511



I love your bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Love my mandarin bedford shoulder bag! I stick with my structured bags during the week because they are better for work, but this bag is great for casual weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920511



I love your bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

bagghista said:


> Pink + Bling = [emoji178]



I wanted to get this Hamilton in Luggage or Black when it came out but drug my feet & missed out!  That's such a great looking bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

conrad18 said:


> E/W Hamilton in Citrus...I'm so ready for spring and summer!



OMG!!  That's gorgeous!!  The color is perfect for Spring & Summer!!  And I love the MK Hamilton purse charm!!!  I haven't seen one of those before!  That's awesome!!


----------



## ubo22

conrad18 said:


> E/W Hamilton in Citrus...I'm so ready for spring and summer!


What a great color!  And I love your bag charm, too!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Extra small Miranda


----------



## bagghista

cdtracing said:


> I wanted to get this Hamilton in Luggage or Black when it came out but drug my feet & missed out!  That's such a great looking bag!!


----------



## bagghista

Thanks cdtracing. &#128521;


----------



## myluvofbags

conrad18 said:


> E/W Hamilton in Citrus...I'm so ready for spring and summer!



Yes, with this beauty, you are soo ready for spring!


----------



## myluvofbags

TAZxSPIN said:


> Extra small Miranda



It looks perfect on her!  Beautiful!


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


> Looks great on you!
> 
> I have a Medium Selma in Mandarin and loving it as it goes with all sorts of outfit.
> 
> I don't really fancy orange and red is not my kind of colour, I much prefer pastel pink or blue.
> 
> However I am just attracted to this Mandarin colour......not sure why......




I'm not an orange or orangish red person but mandarin attracted me as well so I got mandarin jet set zip top tote. I love this color, even if it's not my favorite of all time or anything


----------



## TAZxSPIN

myluvofbags said:


> It looks perfect on her!  Beautiful!



Thank you! Hopefully, she'll use it more..!


----------



## cdtracing

TAZxSPIN said:


> Extra small Miranda



Beautiful.  It's nice to see it modeled as to get a size perspective.


----------



## melbo

TAZxSPIN said:


> Extra small Miranda



That's the extra small? Wow, now you're making want! I'm a petite girl (5') and I only use bags that work with my frame. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful.  It's nice to see it modeled as to get a size perspective.







melbo said:


> That's the extra small? Wow, now you're making want! I'm a petite girl (5') and I only use bags that work with my frame. Thanks for sharing!



You're welcome!


----------



## CocoChannel

Just ordered this large neon pink Selma brand new with tags!! Can't wait till it gets here!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128091;&#128091;&#127872;&#127872; Oh and did I mention this will be my 1st ever Selma!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> Just ordered this large neon pink Selma brand new with tags!! Can't wait till it gets here!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128091;&#128091;&#127872;&#127872; Oh and did I mention this will be my 1st ever Selma!!!!



Oh my goodness lucky love that color where did you find it


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> Just ordered this large neon pink Selma brand new with tags!! Can't wait till it gets here!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128091;&#128091;&#127872;&#127872; Oh and did I mention this will be my 1st ever Selma!!!!



Gorgeous color!  Great 1st selma choice.   I'm super excited for you!  Post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Tried my new Fultons in pale blue along with my new messenger today and just had to show you how they look together! Absolutely love this color!


----------



## keishapie1973

CocoChannel said:


> Just ordered this large neon pink Selma brand new with tags!! Can't wait till it gets here!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128091;&#128091;&#127872;&#127872; Oh and did I mention this will be my 1st ever Selma!!!!



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> Tried my new Fultons in pale blue along with my new messenger today and just had to show you how they look together! Absolutely love this color!



So pretty for spring!


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Oh my goodness lucky love that color where did you find it




Thank you! I found it on poshmark


----------



## CocoChannel

myluvofbags said:


> Gorgeous color!  Great 1st selma choice.   I'm super excited for you!  Post pics when it arrives.




Thank you!! Your so sweet!! I definitely will post pics


----------



## CocoChannel

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!!!




Thank you!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

In order of the MK bags that I bough for my wife. 
I know the first 2 bags have been discontinued..


----------



## TAZxSPIN

Here's a photo of the Jet Set (?) tote that she uses for work.


----------



## ubo22

TAZxSPIN said:


> Here's a photo of the Jet Set (?) tote that she uses for work.


So pretty in that color!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ubo22 said:


> So pretty in that color!



Thanks, it's pretty low key, so she has no problem taking that to work


----------



## cdtracing

Norwegian Girl said:


> Tried my new Fultons in pale blue along with my new messenger today and just had to show you how they look together! Absolutely love this color!



Oh, that's such an awesome set.  They all go together so well.


----------



## cdtracing

TAZxSPIN said:


> Here's a photo of the Jet Set (?) tote that she uses for work.



That's a beautiful color.  It's perfect for work!!


----------



## cdtracing

TAZxSPIN said:


> Here's a photo of the Jet Set (?) tote that she uses for work.





TAZxSPIN said:


> In order of the MK bags that I bough for my wife.
> I know the first 2 bags have been discontinued..



Your wife has quite a collection of MK bags!!!!


----------



## TAZxSPIN

cdtracing said:


> Your wife has quite a collection of MK bags!!!!



Yes, she has a selma and 2 miranda's too


----------



## BeachBagGal

Took out to dinner tonite... Palm Gilmore crossbody


----------



## paula3boys

BeachBagGal said:


> Took out to dinner tonite... Palm Gilmore crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923991




That is cute! I haven't seen that style IRL 

I love looking at Palm bags in pics but never got one myself


----------



## CocoChannel

BeachBagGal said:


> Took out to dinner tonite... Palm Gilmore crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923991




Love love the palm  that is such a beautiful crossbody bag!!


----------



## EsteraO

BeachBagGal said:


> Took out to dinner tonite... Palm Gilmore crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923991



I love the colour 
And here is my first Michael Kors  bag.


----------



## mjr100

I have 10 Michael Kors bags and I love them all - will post pics once I have full access


----------



## mjr100

Here is my Michael Kors collection


----------



## melbo

mjr100 said:


> Here is my Michael Kors collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924411



Nice collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> That is cute! I haven't seen that style IRL
> 
> I love looking at Palm bags in pics but never got one myself


Thanks! It's such a great crossbody if you don't want to hold much.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CocoChannel said:


> Love love the palm  that is such a beautiful crossbody bag!!


Thanks - I too love that pop of green!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

EsteraO said:


> I love the colour
> And here is my first Michael Kors  bag.


Very nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

mjr100 said:


> Here is my Michael Kors collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924411


Ooo very nice collection!


----------



## keishapie1973

EsteraO said:


> I love the colour
> And here is my first Michael Kors  bag.



Cute....


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> Took out to dinner tonite... Palm Gilmore crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923991



I love that color!!


----------



## cdtracing

EsteraO said:


> I love the colour
> And here is my first Michael Kors  bag.



That's a great bag!!


----------



## cdtracing

mjr100 said:


> Here is my Michael Kors collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924411



That's a really nice collection! Lots of variety & choices!


----------



## LAltiero85

BeachBagGal said:


> Took out to dinner tonite... Palm Gilmore crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2923991



Such a gorgeous bag!  Awesome color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

LAltiero85 said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!  Awesome color!


Thank ya, thank ya! I love the color too!


----------



## mimika

Pammy85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Am new in this thread. =)
> 
> 
> Here is my Michael Kors Collection:



love them!! can you tell me what color is your selma? looks very pretty!


----------



## AuntJulie

Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Size comparison to N/S Hamilton


----------



## melbo

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927576
> 
> View attachment 2927577
> 
> 
> Size comparison to N/S Hamilton
> View attachment 2927578
> 
> View attachment 2927579



Wow, she is pretty! So happy you got a beautiful replacement. Perfect for summer! &#128077;


----------



## AuntJulie

melbo said:


> Wow, she is pretty! So happy you got a beautiful replacement. Perfect for summer! [emoji106]




Thanks!  I got my SIL the medium heritage blue Selma too!  I can't keep a secret, so she will probably get it this weekend even though her birthday isn't until July!  Lol


----------



## cdtracing

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927576
> 
> View attachment 2927577
> 
> 
> Size comparison to N/S Hamilton
> View attachment 2927578
> 
> View attachment 2927579



Gorgeous & just in time for Spring!!!


----------



## Pammy85

mimika said:


> love them!! can you tell me what color is your selma? looks very pretty!



Hi, my selma is dark khaki Colour, is a nude Colour. Can match any dress and any tops and pants. &#128522;


----------



## Pammy85

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927576
> 
> View attachment 2927577
> 
> 
> Size comparison to N/S Hamilton
> View attachment 2927578
> 
> View attachment 2927579



Wow!! I like the Colour of the blue. Looks so pretty, bright and cheery!!! Nice &#128077;

Regards.


----------



## keishapie1973

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927576
> 
> View attachment 2927577
> 
> 
> Size comparison to N/S Hamilton
> View attachment 2927578
> 
> View attachment 2927579



Very pretty!!! Thanks so much for the size comparison.  I wish the ns Hamilton was this size. It would be more suitable for everyday......


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! Thanks so much for the size comparison.  I wish the ns Hamilton was this size. It would be more suitable for everyday......


I'm just the opposite.  I'm glad the n/s Hamilton is bigger because I need the extra space!  LOL!


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! Thanks so much for the size comparison.  I wish the ns Hamilton was this size. It would be more suitable for everyday......



1+ I think the N/S Hamilton looks amazing, but its too big/heavy for me.


----------



## mimika

Pammy85 said:


> Hi, my selma is dark khaki Colour, is a nude Colour. Can match any dress and any tops and pants. &#128522;



Thanks! Lovely and classic!


----------



## mimika

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927576
> 
> View attachment 2927577
> 
> 
> Size comparison to N/S Hamilton
> View attachment 2927578
> 
> View attachment 2927579



Love the simple and clean lines of the Dillon but in bold blue! I found that bold colors work best with clean design. Great choice!


----------



## myluvofbags

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927576
> 
> View attachment 2927577
> 
> 
> Size comparison to N/S Hamilton
> View attachment 2927578
> 
> View attachment 2927579



Very striking color.   Congratulations!


----------



## AuntJulie

Thanks you guys!


----------



## CocoChannel

Introducing my first ever Selma!!! Love the neon pink


----------



## bellevie0891

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927576
> 
> View attachment 2927577
> 
> 
> Size comparison to N/S Hamilton
> View attachment 2927578
> 
> View attachment 2927579




Beautiful blue!


----------



## bellevie0891

CocoChannel said:


> Introducing my first ever Selma!!! Love the neon pink




Love it!


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> Introducing my first ever Selma!!! Love the neon pink



Very pretty!   Congrats.   You should post this in the selma thread too.


----------



## CocoChannel

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927576
> 
> View attachment 2927577
> 
> 
> Size comparison to N/S Hamilton
> View attachment 2927578
> 
> View attachment 2927579



That is one beautiful bag!!!


----------



## AMLoveBags

About town with my black and white selma today


----------



## CocoChannel

bellevie0891 said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## CocoChannel

myluvofbags said:


> Very pretty!   Congrats.   You should post this in the selma thread too.



Thank you!! I did and I posted in pink bags too...maybe that's too many to post on but I'm just tickled pink LOL!! :giggles:


----------



## conrad18

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my new heritage blue Dillon!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927576
> 
> View attachment 2927577
> 
> 
> Size comparison to N/S Hamilton
> View attachment 2927578
> 
> View attachment 2927579



I love Heritage Blue, such a pretty color. Congrats! 



CocoChannel said:


> Introducing my first ever Selma!!! Love the neon pink



She's gorgeous! &#128525; Is this fuchsia?


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you!! I did and I posted in pink bags too...maybe that's too many to post on but I'm just tickled pink LOL!! :giggles:



That's great!   Post away!  Glad you are happy with it.


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> Introducing my first ever Selma!!! Love the neon pink



Perfect for Spring & Summer!!  Congrats!!


----------



## cdtracing

AMLoveBags said:


> About town with my black and white selma today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929367



Love the Black & White!!  So stylish!!


----------



## myluvofbags

AMLoveBags said:


> About town with my black and white selma today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929367



Very nice and it has a convenient pocket in the front!


----------



## CinthiaZ

WOW!! Looks like everyone is getting a new Selma! Most popular bag I have ever seen! 
Congratulations! We get the most authenticity requests on Selmas in the authenticity thread. I counted them once. In the first 18 pages of the new thread, 17 evaluations were on Selmas! They are so popular!


----------



## nailgirl70

Spring ready with my fuschia Ludlow


----------



## lozloz1

This is my fairly small collection - outlet north/south soft tan (?) Hamilton, east/west saffiano black Hamilton and outlet purse in navy. I love the rounded hardware on the outlet ones!


----------



## bellevie0891

lozloz1 said:


> This is my fairly small collection - outlet north/south soft tan (?) Hamilton, east/west saffiano black Hamilton and outlet purse in navy. I love the rounded hardware on the outlet ones!




I love your collection. Classic colors that will get used for years [emoji4]


----------



## ilysukixD

My bag addictions


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195



I can understand why you're so hooked! I love it! &#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195


What pretties! Nice variety of color!


----------



## myluvofbags

lozloz1 said:


> This is my fairly small collection - outlet north/south soft tan (?) Hamilton, east/west saffiano black Hamilton and outlet purse in navy. I love the rounded hardware on the outlet ones!



Great classic colors!   Can't go wrong with these.


----------



## PinkKelly

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195


 Wow how I love this!!! So fun to see!!


----------



## lozloz1

myluvofbags said:


> Great classic colors!   Can't go wrong with these.



Thank you - that's what I tried to do


----------



## bellevie0891

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195




Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195



Wow! So colorful &#128516;


----------



## Pammy85

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195



Beautiful!!! I love your collection!!! Nice &#128077; &#128525;


----------



## 2 stars

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195



Pretty!


----------



## CinthiaZ

nailgirl70 said:


> Spring ready with my fuschia Ludlow


Gorgeous! I didn't know the Ludlow came in Fuchsia! I love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195


Holy canoli! That is some collection! NICE!!


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195



WOW!  I can see why you think you're addicted.  I love your collection!!


----------



## cdtracing

lozloz1 said:


> This is my fairly small collection - outlet north/south soft tan (?) Hamilton, east/west saffiano black Hamilton and outlet purse in navy. I love the rounded hardware on the outlet ones!



Bag twins on the Luggage Outlet Hamilton!!


----------



## ilysukixD

PinkKelly said:


> Wow how I love this!!! So fun to see!!





bellevie0891 said:


> Wow! [emoji7]





TAZxSPIN said:


> Wow! So colorful &#128516;





Pammy85 said:


> Beautiful!!! I love your collection!!! Nice &#128077; &#128525;





2 stars said:


> Pretty!





CinthiaZ said:


> Holy canoli! That is some collection! NICE!!



Thank you so much!  I can't believe I bought my first MK bag in 2013, and now I have more than 10 bags.


----------



## nailgirl70

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous! I didn't know the Ludlow came in Fuchsia! I love it!



Thank you, the color is what drew my attention to it.


----------



## lozloz1

cdtracing said:


> Bag twins on the Luggage Outlet Hamilton!!



Woohoo


----------



## gratefulgirl

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you so much!  I can't believe I bought my first MK bag in 2013, and now I have more than 10 bags.




Do you still use the bag that you first bought? Beautiful collection.


----------



## keishapie1973

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195



Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## breezyme

CocoChannel said:


> Finally a picture of my collection! Love my MK!!!


  love your collection,i just got that red quilted hamilton  from macys,its gorgeous.


----------



## Baghoard5

My new baby Hamilton in pale blue


----------



## Baghoard5

My MK collection and still growing


----------



## ubo22

Baghoard5 said:


> View attachment 2932325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MK collection and still growing


Lovely collection!  I especially like your nude/white/peanut Selma and pale blue Hamilton.


----------



## keishapie1973

Baghoard5 said:


> View attachment 2932325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MK collection and still growing




Really nice collection!!! [emoji3]



ubo22 said:


> Lovely collection!  I especially like your nude/white/peanut Selma and pale blue Hamilton.




As usual, great minds think alike. Those are my favs as well....[emoji7]


----------



## melbo

Just got my first Sutton in dark dune! I am a Selma girl but feel like I need to own one bag from each collection, lol.


----------



## Pammy85

Baghoard5 said:


> View attachment 2932325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MK collection and still growing



Oh my gosh!!! I love your collection especially the selma tri-tone colour with nude, peanut and white colors. Very nice!!! &#128077;&#128525;


----------



## Baghoard5

Pammy85 said:


> Oh my gosh!!! I love your collection especially the selma tri-tone colour with nude, peanut and white colors. Very nice!!! [emoji106][emoji7]




Thanks...that's my favorite also and for the deal I got it for I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## myluvofbags

Baghoard5 said:


> View attachment 2932325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MK collection and still growing



Very nice collection.   Good neutrals with some colors.


----------



## ilysukixD

gratefulgirl said:


> Do you still use the bag that you first bought? Beautiful collection.




Not on a daily basis, my first purchase was the pebble leather hamilton. I love the style of this bag but after awhile it became very slouchy and there wear and tears. I tried to carry a different bag every week but sometimes I get lazy or I have much things to carry so I will use a bigger bag.


----------



## Sarah03

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195




That is one gorgeous collection!


----------



## B_girl_

My new baby!! Pale blue sutton! )


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932672
> View attachment 2932673
> View attachment 2932674
> 
> 
> My new baby!! Pale blue sutton! )



It's so pretty!


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932672
> View attachment 2932673
> View attachment 2932674
> 
> 
> My new baby!! Pale blue sutton! )



So beautiful! &#128159;


----------



## bellevie0891

Baghoard5 said:


> View attachment 2932325
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MK collection and still growing




Beautiful collection!


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932672
> View attachment 2932673
> View attachment 2932674
> 
> 
> My new baby!! Pale blue sutton! )



Oh, that's beautiful!!!  You're going to love carrying her!!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932672
> View attachment 2932673
> View attachment 2932674
> 
> 
> My new baby!! Pale blue sutton! )


This is really, really pretty.  I  it.


----------



## breezyme

b_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932672
> View attachment 2932673
> View attachment 2932674
> 
> 
> my new baby!! Pale blue sutton! )


love this bag love the pastel color,its very classy looking.


----------



## MKFan

ilysukixD said:


> My bag addictions
> View attachment 2931194
> 
> View attachment 2931195



Did you get the stains off your colorblock Miranda bag?


----------



## tflowers921

Hamilton Saffiano in Luggage, one of my favorite bags of all time


----------



## tflowers921

Ubo where did you get the pale blue? Seems to be sold out on the website


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> Ubo where did you get the pale blue? Seems to be sold out on the website


Are you referring to B_girl's pale blue Sutton?  I don't own anything in pale blue.


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2933329
> 
> Hamilton Saffiano in Luggage, one of my favorite bags of all time


Gorgeous!  I love the luggage color, and I love saffiano leather Hamiltons!


----------



## tflowers921

I know some people are partial to the more slouchy leather, but I tend to prefer the structure of the Saffiano  
I'm so sorry it was bgirl!


----------



## conrad18

Quick coffee break with my Jules large color-block shoulder bag in Suntan/Black. I got her for $149 from the MK website, so bout 50% off from retail. I've been using it all week, and I love it! &#128516;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Hamilton in aquamarine I'm in love with this color


----------



## tflowers921

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932672
> View attachment 2932673
> View attachment 2932674
> 
> 
> My new baby!! Pale blue sutton! )



B_girl where did you find the pale blue? It seems to be sold out everywhere I look!


----------



## accessorygirl2

conrad18 said:


> Quick coffee break with my Jules large color-block shoulder bag in Suntan/Black. I got her for $149 from the MK website, so bout 50% off from retail. I've been using it all week, and I love it! [emoji1]




Bag twins! I got that bag on sale too. It's fab!


----------



## Uthra11

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2932672
> View attachment 2932673
> View attachment 2932674
> 
> 
> My new baby!! Pale blue sutton! )




Omg! So pretty...! Can't take my eyes off this bag...


----------



## zakksmommy1984

tflowers921 said:


> B_girl where did you find the pale blue? It seems to be sold out everywhere I look!




They have it available online at Macy's.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/michael-michael-kors-sutton-medium-satchel?ID=1380460


----------



## B_girl_

Thank you all so much! And yes I got it at the macys store, they have me 20 percent off and I actually got it for 260 ish 270 with tax! I thought that was a great deal for a sutton


----------



## B_girl_

zakksmommy1984 said:


> hamilton in aquamarine i'm in love with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933575


love it


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you!!! I think I must get this


----------



## LadyVuittonKors

What an absolutely gorgeous colour.  I have the Sutton in "sapphire" and love it!


----------



## cdtracing

conrad18 said:


> Quick coffee break with my Jules large color-block shoulder bag in Suntan/Black. I got her for $149 from the MK website, so bout 50% off from retail. I've been using it all week, and I love it! &#128516;



Great Bag!  How much does she hold?  I love the color block look!


----------



## myluvofbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in aquamarine I'm in love with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933575



This is a stunner with the silver hardware.


----------



## tflowers921

Hi all...is anyone using the dillon croc embossed?? I'm very tempted but would love to see them in action


----------



## cdtracing

tflowers921 said:


> Hi all...is anyone using the dillon croc embossed?? I'm very tempted but would love to see them in action



I have the Red N/S Dillon & I love her!!  The croc embossed leather holds up very well!!  In fact, I plan on getting another one as soon as I decide on a color. LOL


----------



## tflowers921

cdtracing said:


> I have the Red N/S Dillon & I love her!!  The croc embossed leather holds up very well!!  In fact, I plan on getting another one as soon as I decide on a color. LOL



Thank you for the info!!! I've been checking it out long enough! I think it's time &#128521;


----------



## cdtracing

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you for the info!!! I've been checking it out long enough! I think it's time &#128521;



I don't think you'll regret getting one.


----------



## karr0tstick

I have the large Hamilton tote in the luggage color. I haven't used it in a while since I prefer smaller bags. But here is my jet set satchel in black. It's an old photo of when I first got it, but I love this bag!


----------



## Ackm

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in aquamarine I'm in love with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933575


Wow this is nice, whr u get this?


----------



## cny1941

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in aquamarine I'm in love with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933575




So beautiful. Love the color and silver hardware.


----------



## smileydimples

Just ordered this beauty ... Just a little sun shine to brighten the day


----------



## ilysukixD

MKFan said:


> Did you get the stains off your colorblock Miranda bag?



I tried using all sort of leather cleaner and I can't remove the stain. I'm about to send it to MK and see if they can fix it.


----------



## melbo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in aquamarine I'm in love with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933575



I cannot find this bag at macys.com . Where did you pick up this beauty! ?


----------



## Baghoard5

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in aquamarine I'm in love with this color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933575




Omg where did you find it I've been looking everywhere for this size all I can find is it in the hamilton n/s


----------



## melbo

Baghoard5 said:


> Omg where did you find it I've been looking everywhere for this size all I can find is it in the hamilton n/s



+1! I really really want it!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I cannot find this bag at macys.com . Where did you pick up this beauty! ?


 


Baghoard5 said:


> Omg where did you find it I've been looking everywhere for this size all I can find is it in the hamilton n/s


 


melbo said:


> +1! I really really want it!


 
Zakksmommy1984 said in another thread that she got the only one at her local Macy's.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Zakksmommy1984 said in another thread that she got the only one at her local Macy's.



Would love to know the upc of this bag. Maybe I can call Macy's and see if I could order thru phone.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Would love to know the upc of this bag. Maybe I can call Macy's and see if I could order thru phone.



Looks like some Macy's have them in stock & other's don't.  keishapie1973 posted pics at her Macy's in IL in the Spy Pics thread & they have quite a selection there.  It would be great to see if one could be ordered by phone.  I beleive Macy's 25% off sale is still going on.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Would love to know the upc of this bag. Maybe I can call Macy's and see if I could order thru phone.


 
I would give it a try.



cdtracing said:


> Looks like some Macy's have them in stock & other's don't.  keishapie1973 posted pics at her Macy's in IL in the Spy Pics thread & they have quite a selection there.  It would be great to see if one could be ordered by phone.  I beleive Macy's 25% off sale is still going on.


 
You only get 25% off at Macy's right now if you buy 2 or more bags with code BAGS.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I would give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> You only get 25% off at Macy's right now if you buy 2 or more bags with code BAGS.



You are correct, Ubo22.  I went back & checked my email alerts & that's the code & it is for 2 or more bags.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I got mine at St. Louis Galleria. But it was the only one they got in yesterday their michael Kors rep called me because I'd been asking her about it since I saw the color.


----------



## melbo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I got mine at St. Louis Galleria. But it was the only one they got in yesterday their michael Kors rep called me because I'd been asking her about it since I saw the color.



Do you still have the tag? Is there a way we could see the numbers? I want to call Macy's and see if I can order thru the phone.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

melbo said:


> do you still have the tag? Is there a way we could see the numbers? I want to call macy's and see if i can order thru the phone.


----------



## melbo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 2934729



Thank you!


----------



## smileydimples

Wanted the pear so bad , but really wanted something different so I ordered this


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello Everyone ! I would like to show you my new handbag. Its Michael Kors Camden in black  I dont think it is very popular as  I have not seen anyone with it in real life or  on this forum .I need to  admit ,  its fantastic handbag for everyday use !I have got a lot of compliments on it


----------



## ubo22

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello Everyone ! I would like to show you my new handbag. Its Michael Kors Camden in black  I dont think it is very popular as  I have not seen anyone with it in real life or  on this forum .I need to  admit ,  its fantastic handbag for everyday use !I have got a lot of compliments on it


Great bag!  Seems like it would be super comfortable to carry.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello Everyone ! I would like to show you my new handbag. Its Michael Kors Camden in black  I dont think it is very popular as  I have not seen anyone with it in real life or  on this forum .I need to  admit ,  its fantastic handbag for everyday use !I have got a lot of compliments on it



It's a great luxurious bag!  A girlfriend of mine has it in navy.   She got it at an unbelievable price from macys a while ago.  She gets compliments all the time too.   Great choice.


----------



## cdtracing

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello Everyone ! I would like to show you my new handbag. Its Michael Kors Camden in black  I dont think it is very popular as  I have not seen anyone with it in real life or  on this forum .I need to  admit ,  its fantastic handbag for everyday use !I have got a lot of compliments on it



That's an awesome bag & it holds a lot!!  I have a very good friend who has one in Luggage & carries it everyday!


----------



## Baghoard5

melbo said:


> Do you still have the tag? Is there a way we could see the numbers? I want to call Macy's and see if I can order thru the phone.




I found the bag online at lord and Taylor.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello Everyone ! I would like to show you my new handbag. Its Michael Kors Camden in black  I dont think it is very popular as  I have not seen anyone with it in real life or  on this forum .I need to  admit ,  its fantastic handbag for everyday use !I have got a lot of compliments on it



I love this. The leather, the gold hardware, it all looks amazing together......


----------



## tflowers921

My jet set family


----------



## cdtracing

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2935036
> 
> My jet set family



Great family.  Love the neutral colors that will go with anything.


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Wanted the pear so bad , but really wanted something different so I ordered this



I ordered the card holder because I wanted something small in pear


----------



## chanelcandy

would you buy a violet selma studded satchel if you have a non studded selma in grape?


----------



## chanelcandy

anyone have comparison pics of MK's turquoise colour vs summer blue? preferably with saffiano leather?


----------



## melbo

chanelcandy said:


> would you buy a violet selma studded satchel if you have a non studded selma in grape?



Absolutely! If purple is your favorite color, then you can't go wrong having it in another shade and style.


----------



## tflowers921

Not a bag (I know!) but my favorite wallet, and my favorite sunglasses


----------



## smileydimples

hubby bought me her tonight


----------



## cdtracing

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2936051
> 
> Not a bag (I know!) but my favorite wallet, and my favorite sunglasses



That's so cute!!  Who are the sunglasses by?


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2936058
> View attachment 2936062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hubby bought me her tonight



That's SWEET!!!!  Your hubby is a keeper!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> That's SWEET!!!!  Your hubby is a keeper!!



Yes he is &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tflowers921

Smileydimples it's definitely better when they do it  your husband is awesome! 
Cdtracing they are prada baroque


----------



## cdtracing

tflowers921 said:


> Smileydimples it's definitely better when they do it  your husband is awesome!
> Cdtracing they are prada baroque



Those are awesome looking shades!!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2936058
> View attachment 2936062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hubby bought me her tonight



Your hubby did great!   Love it!


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2936058
> View attachment 2936062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hubby bought me her tonight



Super sweet! What a wonderful present! I completely agree that receiving something from a loved one feels amazing X 10!


----------



## tflowers921

Moved back into one of my faves...Jet Set multifunction in pearl grey [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Bootlover07

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2936393
> 
> Moved back into one of my faves...Jet Set multifunction in pearl grey [emoji5]&#65039;




So pretty!!! Pearl grey is such a classy neutral, I have it in the selma. Pearl grey and sapphire are my favorite MK colors!


----------



## tflowers921

Bootlover07 said:


> So pretty!!! Pearl grey is such a classy neutral, I have it in the selma. Pearl grey and sapphire are my favorite MK colors!



Thank you! I've been debating the selma, I'm between that & the dillon. People seem very dedicated to the selma!


----------



## Bootlover07

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! I've been debating the selma, I'm between that & the dillon. People seem very dedicated to the selma!




It really is a great bag! I highly recommend it; you kind of have to get used to it because it's very sturdy and seems heavy at first but you quickly get used to it. I love it because it's not huge but you can get a ton of stuff in there!


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! I've been debating the selma, I'm between that & the dillon. People seem very dedicated to the selma!





Bootlover07 said:


> It really is a great bag! I highly recommend it; you kind of have to get used to it because it's very sturdy and seems heavy at first but you quickly get used to it. I love it because it's not huge but you can get a ton of stuff in there!


+1
I totally agree!


----------



## cdtracing

tflowers921 said:


> Thank you! I've been debating the selma, I'm between that & the dillon. People seem very dedicated to the selma!



I have both.  I have 3 Selmas & 1 N/S Dillon.  I love them both but for different reasons.  I love my Selmas because they are so versatile.  They're structured without being too  structured.  I love my Dillon because of it's structure & it's a nice change from my N/S Hamilton.  I plan on getting another Dillon & if I see another color that I have to have in the Selma, I'll be all over that!! LOL


----------



## tflowers921

Thanks everybody!! I think I'm starting to lean towards selma, I just worry about the size bc I carry a ridiculous amount of stuff [emoji6] my large hamilton fits everything perfectly but I want something different


----------



## cdtracing

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks everybody!! I think I'm starting to lean towards selma, I just worry about the size bc I carry a ridiculous amount of stuff [emoji6] my large hamilton fits everything perfectly but I want something different



My Selmas are the large size & they hold everything my Hamilton & Dillon holds.  And I carry quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> Thanks everybody!! I think I'm starting to lean towards selma, I just worry about the size bc I carry a ridiculous amount of stuff [emoji6] my large hamilton fits everything perfectly but I want something different


 


cdtracing said:


> My Selmas are the large size & they hold everything my Hamilton & Dillon holds.  And I carry quite a bit of stuff.


+1
The large Selma holds quite a bit.  I also carry a ridiculous amount of stuff and my large n/s Hamilton tote can accommodate only a few extra (taller) things, like a tablet or notebook.  So if your stuff fits in a n/s Hamilton tote, then a large Selma should work, as well.


----------



## tflowers921

Do you think it can fit an iPad? Regular size?


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> Do you think it can fit an iPad? Regular size?


What are the dimensions on the regular iPad?


----------



## tflowers921

It's about 8x10 I think


----------



## melbo

Took my Sutton out for lunch with the family! Love all the things I can fit in these zippers.


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> It's about 8x10 I think


Then it will fit in the large Selma.  The large Selma is 13 inches across and 10 inches tall, but there is unusable space at the top because the zipper falls about 1.5-2 inches below the top edge of the bag.  So the regular iPad will fit horizontally, but you may not be able to zip up the bag when it's in there.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Took my Sutton out for lunch with the family! Love all the things I can fit in these zippers.


Those zipper compartments on the Sutton are surprisingly large!  LOL!  I was shocked that I was able to get my oversized wallet in there.  

By the way, I have a few of those over-the-table hangers, too!  They're great for keeping your bag off the floor when out to dinner.


----------



## tflowers921

Ubo you're the best thank you!!! Ugh but seeing that Sutton just threw a whole wrench in my plans!!! [emoji23]


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> Ubo you're the best thank you!!! Ugh but seeing that Sutton just threw a whole wrench in my plans!!! [emoji23]


Oh, the decisions!  LOL!  Good luck with yours!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Took my Sutton out for lunch with the family! Love all the things I can fit in these zippers.


OH that reminds me I need to look for my purse hanger! I got it as a gift and I have yet to use it.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> By the way, I have a few of those over-the-table hangers, too!  They're great for keeping your bag off the floor when out to dinner.





BeachBagGal said:


> OH that reminds me I need to look for my purse hanger! I got it as a gift and I have yet to use it.



I love the idea of the over the table hangers!  I usually use a chair seat but sometimes there's not an extra one & I hate to hang mine off the back of the chair.  Where can I find these?


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> I love the idea of the over the table hangers!  I usually use a chair seat but sometimes there's not an extra one & I hate to hang mine off the back of the chair.  Where can I find these?



Ebay?


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I love the idea of the over the table hangers!  I usually use a chair seat but sometimes there's not an extra one & I hate to hang mine off the back of the chair.  Where can I find these?


 


coivcte said:


> Ebay?


 
Yes, eBay!  And they're pretty cheap, too.  But I got mine from China and they took super long to get to me in the USA.  LOL!  You can also use them in public bathrooms over the stall door when the coat/bag hook is missing.  Which is very often, especially in airports!


----------



## coivcte

cdtracing said:


> I love the idea of the over the table hangers!  I usually use a chair seat but sometimes there's not an extra one & I hate to hang mine off the back of the chair.  Where can I find these?





ubo22 said:


> Yes, eBay!  And they're pretty cheap, too.  But I got mine from China and they took super long to get to me in the USA.  LOL!  You can also use them in public bathrooms over the stall door when the coat/bag hook is missing.  Which is very often, especially in airports!



Yeah agree that it can take forever to arrive from China but most offer free shipping, so I can't complain. 

Oh never thought of using it in the public bathroom, what great idea!!!!!!
I normally use it when dining out or even at work sometimes.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Oh, the decisions!  LOL!  Good luck with yours!




You need both LOL!!! I have both and the selma is more convenient because of the sturdier leather and zip closure. The Sutton is nice because it's a little more casual and looks better crossbody. If you're only getting one I say selma but you need both


----------



## tflowers921

Oh the beauty! What a dilemma!!! [emoji13]


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Those zipper compartments on the Sutton are surprisingly large!  LOL!  I was shocked that I was able to get my oversized wallet in there.
> 
> By the way, I have a few of those over-the-table hangers, too!  They're great for keeping your bag off the floor when out to dinner.



Seriously! I fit my wallet, tablet, Kindle, and charger in both zippered compartments. They are genius! 






cdtracing said:


> I love the idea of the over the table hangers!  I usually use a chair seat but sometimes there's not an extra one & I hate to hang mine off the back of the chair.  Where can I find these?



Ebay and Amazon! I only have one and always have it in my purse. This is a closeup of mine. I got it off amazon because it had great reviews.


----------



## Lct08

Michael Kors Chelsea Crossbody


My very 1st MK Bag! 

I bought it on NORDSTORM.COM last year before Christmas.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> You need both LOL!!! I have both and the selma is more convenient because of the sturdier leather and zip closure. The Sutton is nice because it's a little more casual and looks better crossbody. If you're only getting one I say selma but you need both


+1
Every girl should own at least one Selma, Sutton, AND Hamilton IMO!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> +1
> Every girl should own at least one Selma, Sutton, AND Hamilton IMO!



Agreed!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> Ebay?





ubo22 said:


> Yes, eBay!  And they're pretty cheap, too.  But I got mine from China and they took super long to get to me in the USA.  LOL!  You can also use them in public bathrooms over the stall door when the coat/bag hook is missing.  Which is very often, especially in airports!





coivcte said:


> Yeah agree that it can take forever to arrive from China but most offer free shipping, so I can't complain.
> 
> Oh never thought of using it in the public bathroom, what great idea!!!!!!
> I normally use it when dining out or even at work sometimes.





melbo said:


> Ebay and Amazon! I only have one and always have it in my purse. This is a closeup of mine. I got it off amazon because it had great reviews.



Great!!  I'm going to go on a hunt! LOL  And using them in the bathrooms is a fantastic idea!!  I wouldn't have thought of that & it would really come in handy at the airports!  Thanks, ladies!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

I need help deciding between the small sutton and medium selma in pale pink help a girl out Plz[emoji16]


----------



## AuntJulie

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I need help deciding between the small sutton and medium selma in pale pink help a girl out Plz[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936926




Neither. I would pick the medium sutton. Lol


----------



## zakksmommy1984

AuntJulie said:


> Neither. I would pick the medium sutton. Lol




Macy's doesn't have the medium and I got these with the vip sale.


----------



## AuntJulie

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Macy's doesn't have the medium and I got these with the vip sale.




Bummer. I would go with the Selma then. Bigger is better.


----------



## CinthiaZ

I LOVE my blue MK Astor on my Harley! Look how great it goes with the paint job! lol! I bet I'm the only one here that dresses to match my wheels, besides maybe our friend, cdtracing! lol! Right CD??


----------



## keishapie1973

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I need help deciding between the small sutton and medium selma in pale pink help a girl out Plz[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936926



Medium Selma.....


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> I LOVE my blue MK Astor on my Harley! Look how great it goes with the paint job! lol! I bet I'm the only one here that dresses to match my wheels, besides maybe our friend, cdtracing! lol! Right CD??



Yes, it looks fantastic with your Harley!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I LOVE my blue MK Astor on my Harley! Look how great it goes with the paint job! lol! I bet I'm the only one here that dresses to match my wheels, besides maybe our friend, cdtracing! lol! Right CD??



Looking good!   It's a great match!


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, it looks fantastic with your Harley!!!!





myluvofbags said:


> Looking good!   It's a great match!




Thanks!  Maybe now some can understand better, why I like the bags I do. . Somehow saffiano just wouldn't look right on a Harley! lol!  Since I spend so much of my life with my husband and this bike, I need certain kinds of bags. 

We truly are a biker couple. lol! We do a lot of wonderful things in our lifestyle including DOZENS of charity rides each tear for cancer, veterans, MS, orphans, Toys for Tots, you name it! Is very gratifying and we love it!

 We also belong to the Patriot Guard Riders that fight off the Westboro Baptist Church morons! We protect soldiers funerals from those idoits. We love riding with the PGR!!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I LOVE my blue MK Astor on my Harley! Look how great it goes with the paint job! lol! I bet I'm the only one here that dresses to match my wheels, besides maybe our friend, cdtracing! lol! Right CD??



You said it, Sistah!!  I have been know to dress & accessorize to match my Vette including lipstick & nails!  LOL!!  You look AWESOME!!!  That bag looks killer with the Harley!!  Ride, Baby, Ride!!!  :urock:


----------



## coivcte

CinthiaZ said:


> I LOVE my blue MK Astor on my Harley! Look how great it goes with the paint job! lol! I bet I'm the only one here that dresses to match my wheels, besides maybe our friend, cdtracing! lol! Right CD??



Oh CinthiaZ, you rock!!!!!! That bag and the whole look is amazing!!!!!!!
My name is Cindy too but we are in two different world


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> You said it, Sistah!!  I have been know to dress & accessorize to match my Vette including lipstick & nails!  LOL!!  You look AWESOME!!!  That bag looks killer with the Harley!!  Ride, Baby, Ride!!!  :urock:


Thanks CD!! lol!!  I thought you'd get a kick out of that! lol! Only us true 'Gear head Moto Mamas! ' understand! lol!  You rock too! I want to see a pic of you and an MK complimenting your Vette, soon!


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> Oh CinthiaZ, you rock!!!!!! That bag and the whole look is amazing!!!!!!!
> My name is Cindy too but we are in two different world


Thank you!  Well, we all can't all be in the same world! Which planet are you on?? lol! Just kidding. Yes, my motorcycle world is another world , for sure!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> You said it, Sistah!!  I have been know to dress & accessorize to match my Vette including lipstick & nails!  LOL!!  You look AWESOME!!!  That bag looks killer with the Harley!!  Ride, Baby, Ride!!!  :urock:


Wow! It's looks better than I even realized! lol! Never saw a pic of it before now! lol! Look how perfect the silver studs go with the silver studs on the seat and on the saddle bags! Gotta LOVE Michael Kors! He even even thinks of us bikers! lol!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> I LOVE my blue MK Astor on my Harley! Look how great it goes with the paint job! lol! I bet I'm the only one here that dresses to match my wheels, besides maybe our friend, cdtracing! lol! Right CD??



Omg, you are one cool chick!


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I need help deciding between the small sutton and medium selma in pale pink help a girl out Plz[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936926




Selma [emoji177]


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Omg, you are one cool chick!


lol! Too funny! Thanks Melbo! As cool as a 60 year chick can be! lol! I try! lol!


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! It's looks better than I even realized! lol! Never saw a pic of it before now! lol! Look how perfect the silver studs go with the silver studs on the seat and on the saddle bags! Gotta LOVE Michael Kors! He even even thinks of us bikers! lol!



I love those leather boot toppers, too.  Seeing this pic of you make me want a Harley!!! LOL


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> I love those leather boot toppers, too.  Seeing this pic of you make me want a Harley!!! LOL


Yes, they are what I  use instead of chaps. I hate chaps! They are too much weight on the hips for an old gal, and these are so easy to take on and off! Plus they are more compact to store in the saddlebags, once we get to our destinatton. They really keep your legs warm on the highway. I highly recommend getting the Harley! Nothing but FUN!! I'll meet you in Sturgis! lol!


----------



## Lct08

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I need help deciding between the small sutton and medium selma in pale pink help a girl out Plz[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936926



I like the shape of Sutton. It matches perfectly with the color of the bag. Looks very classy and feminine. 


Plus! it has the MK Medallion.


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! Too funny! Thanks Melbo! As cool as a 60 year chick can be! lol! I try! lol!



Darn cool! Women with a young spirit don't age! They are some of the coolest women I know. They've been there done that and moved on. Circumstances don't hold them back from living their life. Keep it up&#128077;


----------



## melbo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I need help deciding between the small sutton and medium selma in pale pink help a girl out Plz[emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2936926



Gosh, I don't know what I would pick! Both bags look good and will go with anything! It's really up to you and the look you love. Dont go with what you're missing, have, or don't have. Go with your gut and what your heart. Good luck and let us know what you choose!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> I LOVE my blue MK Astor on my Harley! Look how great it goes with the paint job! lol! I bet I'm the only one here that dresses to match my wheels, besides maybe our friend, cdtracing! lol! Right CD??



You look BADA$$ cinthiaz!! My hubby has been buzzing my ears the last couple of weeks about getting a bike, he thinks I'm getting on it. He drives his denali suv like an idiot, there is no way I'm participating in this foolishness with him LOL!! I would get my own before I let him take my life in his hands LOL! No friggin way. Just last night, we dropped one of our kids back off from spring break at UofK and he was driving with his kneecaps while eating a messy BIGMAC! Nope-unh uh.


----------



## coivcte

Baghoard5 said:


> View attachment 2932315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby Hamilton in pale blue



May I ask where you scored this beauty?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.


----------



## melbo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937413



I am drooling over your babies!


----------



## 2 stars

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937413



That aquamarine color looks so pretty!


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937413




Oh my goodness!! Doesn't get much better than that!! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937413


Oooo so pretty! Love those colors! They look good next to each other!


----------



## keishapie1973

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937413



You got both!!!! I love the aquamarine......


----------



## coivcte

bellevie0891 said:


> Oh my goodness!! Doesn't get much better than that!! [emoji7]



bellevie0891, I think you posted a photo of a group of MK bags and Pale Blue Hamilton was amongst them. How would you rate or compare the Pale Blue and Aquamarine Hamilton?


----------



## zakksmommy1984

coivcte said:


> bellevie0891, I think you posted a photo of a group of MK bags and Pale Blue Hamilton was amongst them. How would you rate or compare the Pale Blue and Aquamarine Hamilton?




I know this wasn't a question for me but I chose the aquamarine because of the silver hardware I didn't like the gold lock with the pale blue.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

keishapie1973 said:


> You got both!!!! I love the aquamarine......




I did couldn't resist during that 25% off at Macy's.


----------



## melbo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I did couldn't resist during that 25% off at Macy's.



Waaah lucky you!


----------



## cdtracing

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937413



Ooooooh!  Lucky you!!  Don't you just love that silver hardware.  I wish he would do the silver more often.  I passed on the Macy's deal.  I just didn't want to buy 2 bags right now.


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> bellevie0891, I think you posted a photo of a group of MK bags and Pale Blue Hamilton was amongst them. How would you rate or compare the Pale Blue and Aquamarine Hamilton?




As far as the colors being similar blues? I don't think the blues are at all close. Completely different ends of the spectrum 

I personally like the Pale Blue with silver hardware. It's just complements the cool tone of the blue in my opinion. I was surprised when I felt so strongly for the silver hardware vs the gold, because normally I prefer gold hardware when I have choice.


----------



## melbo

bellevie0891 said:


> I was surprised when I felt so strongly for the silver harder vs the gold, because normally I prefer gold hardware when I have choice.


I especially feel this way when the bag has cool tones. IMO, I feel that warm tones go better with Ghw.


----------



## cdtracing

bellevie0891 said:


> As far as the colors being similar blues? I don't think the blues are at all close. Completely different ends of the spectrum
> 
> I personally like the Pale Blue with silver hardware. It's just complements the cool tone of the blue in my opinion. I was surprised when I felt so strongly for the silver harder vs the gold, because normally I prefer gold hardware when I have choice.



+1  I agree.  Pale Blue & Aquamarine are 2 totally different shades of blue...not even close.  I prefer the Pale Blue with the silver hardware as well.  To me, it is a better compliment to the blue than the gold hardware.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

bellevie0891 said:


> As far as the colors being similar blues? I don't think the blues are at all close. Completely different ends of the spectrum
> 
> I personally like the Pale Blue with silver hardware. It's just complements the cool tone of the blue in my opinion. I was surprised when I felt so strongly for the silver harder vs the gold, because normally I prefer gold hardware when I have choice.




I agree the hardware really stands out on the hamiltons and I just don't like the gold with any blue hamilton except navy. I haven't seen a pale blue hamilton with silver though where did you see it?


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> As far as the colors being similar blues? I don't think the blues are at all close. Completely different ends of the spectrum
> 
> I personally like the Pale Blue with silver hardware. It's just complements the cool tone of the blue in my opinion. I was surprised when I felt so strongly for the silver hardware vs the gold, because normally I prefer gold hardware when I have choice.


I think lighter, paler blues look better with silver hardware.  I think deeper, darker blues look better with gold hardware.


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I agree the hardware really stands out on the hamiltons and I just don't like the gold with any blue hamilton except navy. I haven't seen a pale blue hamilton with silver though where did you see it?



I havent seen the Hamilton in Pale Blue with the shw... I have seen quite a few bags in Pale Blue with the ghw though. I have the Cindy with shw and it looks better together to me  I think its a cool tone/warm tone thing with this particular bag. It flows better with the cool blue.

Its my only bag with shw I believe. Not that I dislike shw, the other colors I have just look best to me with ghw.


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I especially feel this way when the bag has cool tones. IMO, I feel that warm tones go better with Ghw.



+1  That's how I feel as well.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You look BADA$$ cinthiaz!! My hubby has been buzzing my ears the last couple of weeks about getting a bike, he thinks I'm getting on it. He drives his denali suv like an idiot, there is no way I'm participating in this foolishness with him LOL!! I would get my own before I let him take my life in his hands LOL! No friggin way. Just last night, we dropped one of our kids back off from spring break at UofK and he was driving with his kneecaps while eating a messy BIGMAC! Nope-unh uh.


Thanks Baglady! Yes, you have to trust who you are riding with. I am very fortunate to have a well seasoned rider to ride with. I don't ride that bike myself. If you look closely at the foot peg, my leg doesn't quite reach it! My feet don't even touch the ground! lol! So if I would be fine, as long as I didn't stop! lol! 

I am very fortunate to ride with my well seasoned husband who has been riding for over 40 years. He is an amazing rider and we have so much FUN! It is very romantic too! I always say it is like we are on our own little "Magic Carpet Ride" We are like two birds soaring 3 feet off the ground. It is actually therapy for us and takes our minds off of any of our troubles, which are few anyhow, thank the Lord! 

I would not recommend trying it at  a late start in life unless you feel you have a natural ability for it. It is something better adapted to when you start at a young age. While I have been passenger for over 40 years, I would not attempt to do it myself at the age of 60. There is NO WAY I could keep up with my husband and his buddies the way they ride so well, and all they would do is get mad at me for slowing them down. Not that they are crazy or speeding or anything like that, it 's just that they have no trouble continuing to do the speed limit around the curves, where as I would be slowing down on everyone of them, and that would really set me back. You'd be surprised all the lifestyles that are riding these Harleys. Some of of our friends are doctors and lawyers! My husband is a crane operator! 
   My husband would not be looking at the road , but rather in his rear view mirror looking for me, and that could easily cause him to get into an accident. So I am just better off and perfectly happy riding with him. 
   These Harleys cost about 35,000.00 and maintenance and repairs is very costly. If we had to maintain TWO of them, it would cost us a fortune, plus plates, insurance, gas. It is just more cost effective for us to ride together. So as you see, I have many good reasons to just ride with him, and frankly, I would seriously miss, riding with him. He is so much fun and just the love of my life! Here is a pick of him with his two purses, they are the saddle bags on his bike! LMAO! I took this photo while riding on his buddy's bike! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Lct08 said:


> I like the shape of Sutton. It matches perfectly with the color of the bag. Looks very classy and feminine.
> 
> 
> Plus! it has the MK Medallion.


I like the Sutton !!  Those medallions are a must for me! If a bag doesn't come with one, you can get them separately, and put them on the bag. I find them on ebay all the time for about 30 dollars. You could easily put one on a Selma.


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937413


I love that aqua marine! Pretty!


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I know this wasn't a question for me but I chose the aquamarine because of the silver hardware I didn't like the gold lock with the pale blue.


I love silver hardware too! It is so hard to find bags with silver hardware. I want a Gilmore Satchel so bad! But none of them come with the silver, so I take a pass. What a shame because I just love the design of the bag. here is what it looks like. Wouldn't it be gorgeous with silver ?? Very disappointing!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Baglady! Yes, you have to trust who you are riding with. I am very fortunate to have a well seasoned rider to ride with. I don't ride that bike myself. If you look closely at the foot peg, my leg doesn't quite reach it! My feet don't even touch the ground! lol! So if I would be fine, as long as I didn't stop! lol!
> 
> I am very fortunate to ride with my well seasoned husband who has been riding for over 40 years. He is an amazing rider and we have so much FUN! It is very romantic too! I always say it is like we are on our own little "Magic Carpet Ride" We are like two birds soaring 3 feet off the ground. It is actually therapy for us and takes our minds off of any of our troubles, which are few anyhow, thank the Lord!
> 
> I would not recommend trying it at  a late start in life unless you feel you have a natural ability for it. It is something better adapted to when you start at a young age. While I have been passenger for over 40 years, I would not attempt to do it myself at the age of 60. There is NO WAY I could keep up with my husband and his buddies the way they ride so well, and all they would do is get mad at me for slowing them down. Not that they are crazy or speeding or anything like that, it 's just that they have no trouble continuing to do the speed limit around the curves, where as I would be slowing down on everyone of them, and that would really set me back. You'd be surprised all the lifestyles that are riding these Harleys. Some of of our friends are doctors and lawyers! My husband is a crane operator!
> My husband would not be looking at the road , but rather in his rear view mirror looking for me, and that could easily cause him to get into an accident. So I am just better off and perfectly happy riding with him.
> These Harleys cost about 35,000.00 and maintenance and repairs is very costly. If we had to maintain TWO of them, it would cost us a fortune, plus plates, insurance, gas. It is just more cost effective for us to ride together. So as you see, I have many good reasons to just ride with him, and frankly, I would seriously miss, riding with him. He is so much fun and just the love of my life! Here is a pick of him with his two purses, they are the saddle bags on his bike! LMAO! I took this photo while riding on his buddy's bike! lol!



You guys are so cute together and I'm glad you found a fun way to bond!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> You guys are so cute together and I'm glad you found a fun way to bond!


lol! Thanks Melbo! You are such a sweety!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

CinthiaZ said:


> I love silver hardware too! It is so hard to find bags with silver hardware. I want a Gilmore Satchel so bad! But none of them come with the silver, so I take a pass. What a shame because I just love the design of the bag. here is what it looks like. Wouldn't it be gorgeous with silver ?? Very disappointing!



I agree I love black with silver too gold is for Browns imo.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I love silver hardware too! It is so hard to find bags with silver hardware. I want a Gilmore Satchel so bad! But none of them come with the silver, so I take a pass. What a shame because I just love the design of the bag. here is what it looks like. Wouldn't it be gorgeous with silver ?? Very disappointing!



Silver hardware on that bag would be KILLER!!  I love my Chelsea with the silver chains & hardware.  It would not look nearly as Rock N Roll if the hardware was gold!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Baglady! Yes, you have to trust who you are riding with. I am very fortunate to have a well seasoned rider to ride with. I don't ride that bike myself. If you look closely at the foot peg, my leg doesn't quite reach it! My feet don't even touch the ground! lol! So if I would be fine, as long as I didn't stop! lol!
> 
> I am very fortunate to ride with my well seasoned husband who has been riding for over 40 years. He is an amazing rider and we have so much FUN! It is very romantic too! I always say it is like we are on our own little "Magic Carpet Ride" We are like two birds soaring 3 feet off the ground. It is actually therapy for us and takes our minds off of any of our troubles, which are few anyhow, thank the Lord!
> 
> I would not recommend trying it at  a late start in life unless you feel you have a natural ability for it. It is something better adapted to when you start at a young age. While I have been passenger for over 40 years, I would not attempt to do it myself at the age of 60. There is NO WAY I could keep up with my husband and his buddies the way they ride so well, and all they would do is get mad at me for slowing them down. Not that they are crazy or speeding or anything like that, it 's just that they have no trouble continuing to do the speed limit around the curves, where as I would be slowing down on everyone of them, and that would really set me back. You'd be surprised all the lifestyles that are riding these Harleys. Some of of our friends are doctors and lawyers! My husband is a crane operator!
> My husband would not be looking at the road , but rather in his rear view mirror looking for me, and that could easily cause him to get into an accident. So I am just better off and perfectly happy riding with him.
> These Harleys cost about 35,000.00 and maintenance and repairs is very costly. If we had to maintain TWO of them, it would cost us a fortune, plus plates, insurance, gas. It is just more cost effective for us to ride together. So as you see, I have many good reasons to just ride with him, and frankly, I would seriously miss, riding with him. He is so much fun and just the love of my life! Here is a pick of him with his two purses, they are the saddle bags on his bike! LMAO! I took this photo while riding on his buddy's bike! lol!



Cinthiaz, I am shutting him DOWN! He is NOT riding a harley, not now, not ever LOL!! We have fun doing other stuff like the gun range which I LOVE.  His dad is a seasoned rider, he is not so this bike talk is over LOL!


----------



## B_girl_

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937413


I am dying over that aquamarine set! So beautiful


----------



## Ackm

Anyone bought the aquamarine Selma or Sutton?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Cinthiaz, I am shutting him DOWN! He is NOT riding a harley, not now, not ever LOL!! We have fun doing other stuff like the gun range which I LOVE.  His dad is a seasoned rider, he is not so this bike talk is over LOL!


I don't blame you. It's not a wise move to start riding that late in life. It takes a lot of skill and it really helps if you have been doing for a long time. Otherwise you are taking a big gamble. It can be very dangerous of you don't know what you are doing. It's nothing to experiment with! lol! 

We love the gun range too! As a matter of fact, us bikers are having our 3rd annual Liberty Ride Benefit for the NRA on April 18th. In the past two years we have raised over $30,000.00 for the NRA to help us fight for our Second Amendment Rights. This year we plan to raise even more. We are raffling off an AR 15, and a Glock 45 automatic! About 300 of us ride to the shooting range for a competition. It is literally, a BLAST! lol!  

There's so much more involved than just riding the bike. Bikers probably do more fund raisers in this country than any group I have ever seen. We do Toys for Tots at Christmas time, we do cancer runs, ( Ride for Life) Multiple Sclerosis , Veterans, Orphanages, you name it! We are THERE! Not that you need to ride a bike to do these things. Just makes it more fun! lol!And we show up in such big numbers. We usually do quite well for all of them. Most of the rides we go on are for fund raisers of some sort. It is neat to have so much fun while helping our communities at the same time.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Silver hardware on that bag would be KILLER!!  I love my Chelsea with the silver chains & hardware.  It would not look nearly as Rock N Roll if the hardware was gold!


Yuck! Our Chelseas would look sick with gold hardware! lol ! It looks good on other bags, but would not jive on the Chelseas at all! I agree!


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> I agree I love black with silver too gold is for Browns imo.


Yep, you're right! Browns really look better with gold. There was a time in my younger years when I used to love black and gold and I am sure there are many that still do. I just got tired of it. I go through spells with things. I used to hate diamonds and now I just LOVE them! lol! Isn't that funny how we can change over time??


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Yep, you're right! Browns really look better with gold. There was a time in my younger years when I used to love black and gold and I am sure there are many that still do. I just got tired of it. I go through spells with things. I used to hate diamonds and now I just LOVE them! lol! Isn't that funny how we can change over time??



+1! Everywhere I go they just love the gold look! I got so tired and switched to silver. I don't mind it on most purses though. I still haven't gotten into diamonds. I would much rather get a luxury camera lens than a new diamond. I'm sure my tastes will change with time, but for now that is how it goes.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Yep, you're right! Browns really look better with gold. There was a time in my younger years when I used to love black and gold and I am sure there are many that still do. I just got tired of it. I go through spells with things. I used to hate diamonds and now I just LOVE them! lol! Isn't that funny how we can change over time??





melbo said:


> +1! Everywhere I go they just love the gold look! I got so tired and switched to silver. I don't mind it on most purses though. I still haven't gotten into diamonds. I would much rather get a luxury camera lens than a new diamond. I'm sure my tastes will change with time, but for now that is how it goes.



I love both Silver & Gold hardware but the color of the bag often determines the color of the hardware for me.  Gold looks awesome on warm colors while Silver is the better choice for cool colors.  I want a navy bag but with silver hardware.  Most of MK's navy bags have gold hardware which is why I don't have one yet.  I also want a Black Hamilton with the silver hardware, too.

Now, I have always loved jewelry (I'm something of a jewelry whore).  And I love diamonds, especially colored diamonds.  I've been collecting colored diamonds for years.   I'm one of those few people that will mix my metals with my jewelry too.  I mix white gold with yellow gold & rose gold.   I will mix silver with gold, too.  Just depends on my mood.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I love both Silver & Gold hardware but the color of the bag often determines the color of the hardware for me.  Gold looks awesome on warm colors while Silver is the better choice for cool colors.  I want a navy bag but with silver hardware.  Most of MK's navy bags have gold hardware which is why I don't have one yet.  I also want a Black Hamilton with the silver hardware, too.
> 
> Now, I have always loved jewelry (I'm something of a jewelry whore).  And I love diamonds, especially colored diamonds.  I've been collecting colored diamonds for years.   I'm one of those few people that will mix my metals with my jewelry too.  I mix white gold with yellow gold & rose gold.   I will mix silver with gold, too.  Just depends on my mood.


I've never seen a navy MK bag with shw.  I do own a black n/s Hamilton with shw, though.  Love it!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I've never seen a navy MK bag with shw.  I do own a black n/s Hamilton with shw, though.  Love it!



I haven't either...not in the Saffiano leather.  I have seen a few in the soft leather but they are mostly older designs.  I would like to get the  black N/S Hamilton with the silver hardware, tho.  I missed out when they had them in stores around Christmas so I'm hoping they come back.  Black with Silver Hamilton's sold out pretty quick.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I haven't either...not in the Saffiano leather.  I have seen a few in the soft leather but they are mostly older designs.  I would like to get the  black N/S Hamilton with the silver hardware, tho.  I missed out when they had them in stores around Christmas so I'm hoping they come back.  Black with Silver Hamilton's sold out pretty quick.


I do occasionally see the black n/s Hamilton with shw on retailer websites.  I thought I just saw one recently, but can't remember which retailer had it.  They are still available if you look around.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I love both Silver & Gold hardware but the color of the bag often determines the color of the hardware for me.  Gold looks awesome on warm colors while Silver is the better choice for cool colors.  I want a navy bag but with silver hardware.  Most of MK's navy bags have gold hardware which is why I don't have one yet.  I also want a Black Hamilton with the silver hardware, too.
> 
> Now, I have always loved jewelry (I'm something of a jewelry whore).  And I love diamonds, especially colored diamonds.  I've been collecting colored diamonds for years.   I'm one of those few people that will mix my metals with my jewelry too.  I mix white gold with yellow gold & rose gold.   I will mix silver with gold, too.  Just depends on my mood.



Yes! I want a navy Sutton but with SHW. I cannot do darks with Gold. Diamonds are a girls best friend! They are very beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I do occasionally see the black n/s Hamilton with shw on retailer websites.  I thought I just saw one recently, but can't remember which retailer had it.  They are still available if you look around.



Belk has the black with silver E/W Hamilton as well as the black Signature Hamilton N/S & E/W with Silver.  I want the solid black N/S.  I may just have to take the time & so on a real life hunt!


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Yes! I want a navy Sutton but with SHW. I cannot do darks with Gold. Diamonds are a girls best friend! They are very beautiful!



Yes, you can never have too many diamonds!  And they don't depreciate either! LOL


----------



## bellevie0891

cdtracing said:


> Belk has the black with silver E/W Hamilton as well as the black Signature Hamilton N/S & E/W with Silver.  I want the solid black N/S.  I may just have to take the time & so on a real life hunt!



They have them in both sizes, both hardware colors at Macys.. have for a couple months at least. I keep looking at the ghw black Hamiltons 

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...846#fn=sp=1&spc=28&slotId=9&kws=kors hamilton


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Belk has the black with silver E/W Hamilton as well as the black Signature Hamilton N/S & E/W with Silver.  I want the solid black N/S.  I may just have to take the time & so on a real life hunt!





bellevie0891 said:


> They have them in both sizes, both hardware colors at Macys.. have for a couple months at least. I keep looking at the ghw black Hamiltons
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...846#fn=sp=1&spc=28&slotId=9&kws=kors hamilton


Yes, that's where I saw it.  It's definitely available at Macy's.


----------



## misscocktail

I'm new to MK, so here's my very first bag: Jetset Top Zip Tote in Navy! I'm so happy! [emoji2]


----------



## paula3boys

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2938448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to MK, so here's my very first bag: Jetset Top Zip Tote in Navy! I'm so happy! [emoji2]




Hope you love it as much as I love this style! My favorite style and while I don't own it in navy, I have it in mandarin, sapphire and summer blue!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My new beauties!  Pale pink and pale blue Selma medium messenger in the sunlight!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> +1! Everywhere I go they just love the gold look! I got so tired and switched to silver. I don't mind it on most purses though. I still haven't gotten into diamonds. I would much rather get a luxury camera lens than a new diamond. I'm sure my tastes will change with time, but for now that is how it goes.


I totally understand. I even got a ruby for my wedding because I never liked diamonds, and all of a sudden, I like them now! Isn't that weird how we go through spells?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new beauties!  Pale pink and pale blue Selma medium messenger in the sunlight!


Sweet! I like the smaller ones! They don't totally 'take over' your outfit, but rather enhance it instead.


----------



## bellevie0891

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new beauties!  Pale pink and pale blue Selma medium messenger in the sunlight!



Freaking gorgeous!!


----------



## cdtracing

bellevie0891 said:


> They have them in both sizes, both hardware colors at Macys.. have for a couple months at least. I keep looking at the ghw black Hamiltons
> 
> http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...846#fn=sp=1&spc=28&slotId=9&kws=kors hamilton





ubo22 said:


> Yes, that's where I saw it.  It's definitely available at Macy's.



Good to know!  I thought Macy's had sold out of the Black with Silver hardware.  Thanks, Ladies!!


----------



## conrad18

misscocktail said:


> View attachment 2938448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to MK, so here's my very first bag: Jetset Top Zip Tote in Navy! I'm so happy! [emoji2]



Congrats! And great choice for your first MK; I'm sure there'll be many more to come! &#128521;


----------



## conrad18

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new beauties!  Pale pink and pale blue Selma medium messenger in the sunlight!



Gorgeous! &#128525; Wow, I'm really loving that pale blue color. At first, I was just sort of meh and not really sold on it, but now I think it's so pretty and just perfect for spring! It's really grown on me. The pale pink is lovely too!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new beauties!  Pale pink and pale blue Selma medium messenger in the sunlight!



Beautiful! Love the pale blue!


----------



## conrad18

My bag this week, medium Selma in Fuschia! &#128150; She's so fun and bright, I'm longing for summer!


----------



## melbo

conrad18 said:


> My bag this week, medium Selma in Fuschia! &#128150; She's so fun and bright, I'm longing for summer!



What a beauty! In many pictures fuschia looks more purple than pink, but in your picture she looks very pink which is what I want! I might have to make a trip to local Macy's to see IRL.


----------



## Baghoard5

coivcte said:


> May I ask where you scored this beauty?




I got it at macys


----------



## Baghoard5

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Pear and aquamarine hamiltons and slim wallet in aquamarine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937413




gorgeous....I'll be getting the aquamarine soon.


----------



## karlita27

Please tell me about the wear and tear of your bags
specifically the selma, tote and the soft leather like the bedford? I want to know please. So far, my jet set tote in rasberry is still okay. No damage or no cracking yet. And I am using it very often. Except that it is sagging already. As for my selma in mandarin I see a bit cracking on the sides and on the straps(shoulder bag strap).

I do not have the soft leather yet like the bedford. But I like it too. But not sure if the soft leather will last. I really like the bedford and greenwich bags. But not sure if it will last. I want to know more about your bags wear and tear first before I buy my next bag. Thank you so much! 

I posted this on the other thread too. Sorry for that. I just want your answers regarding wear and tear of your bags. Will post pics of my mini collection soon. Thank you!


----------



## karlita27

Here are my MK bags with wallets. &#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

One of my new purses came in .. Such a bright  color 
My sunshine [emoji274][emoji274][emoji274][emoji274]  Bedford  tote in sun


----------



## melbo

karlita27 said:


> Here are my MK bags with wallets. &#128522;



I love matching bag and wallets! Great color choices &#128077;


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2939824
> 
> One of my new purses came in .. Such a bright  color
> My sunshine [emoji274][emoji274][emoji274][emoji274]  Bedford  tote in sun



So lovely! It will look great all year long, but especially during summer!


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> So lovely! It will look great all year long, but especially during summer!




Thank you , I don't have anything like it [emoji4] I just got the card wallet too to match it was on sale at macys can't beat $35 for it I think it will look cute together


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2939824
> 
> One of my new purses came in .. Such a bright  color
> My sunshine [emoji274][emoji274][emoji274][emoji274]  Bedford  tote in sun



Such a happy color and right on time for spring and summer!  Congrats!


----------



## CinthiaZ

karlita27 said:


> Please tell me about the wear and tear of your bags
> specifically the selma, tote and the soft leather like the bedford? I want to know please. So far, my jet set tote in rasberry is still okay. No damage or no cracking yet. And I am using it very often. Except that it is sagging already. As for my selma in mandarin I see a bit cracking on the sides and on the straps(shoulder bag strap).
> 
> I do not have the soft leather yet like the bedford. But I like it too. But not sure if the soft leather will last. I really like the bedford and greenwich bags. But not sure if it will last. I want to know more about your bags wear and tear first before I buy my next bag. Thank you so much!
> 
> I posted this on the other thread too. Sorry for that. I just want your answers regarding wear and tear of your bags. Will post pics of my mini collection soon. Thank you!


I can't tell you anything about the saffiano bags, because I haven't bought one yet. All of my MK bags are in the soft leather of various kinds. They have lamb leather, calf leather, regular cowhide and Goat leather. They only make 3 styles in the goat leather that I am aware of. This goat leather is unbelievable! I have seen other designers use it and it generally retails on handbags for close to 20,000.00!!  It is very soft yet tough and you can get it in a Fallon, Naomi, or GIlmore Michael Kors bags. 
The lamb leather I have found is super soft and light weight, compared to the goat, which is very heavy. The lamb leather is wonderful, but it is not as durable as the regular cowhide or goat. It is very thin and tears easily. You have to be careful with it, but it is awesome! 

The regular leather cowhide bags are fabulous and hold up really well. I have had absolutely no problems with them at all. Michael Kors has many nice leather bags and they also have pebbled leather, which is the easiest to clean and maintain, of them all. These have been my experiences from wearing their leather bags for the past 30 years. I still have many of them and they have held up quite well, especially the darker colors which do not show stains or dirt like the lighter color bags do.
I do have a dark green Bedford bag that I have had for 7 years? Have had no problems with the leather at all.  Hope this helps.


----------



## cny1941

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new beauties!  Pale pink and pale blue Selma medium messenger in the sunlight!





Such a sweet color..congrats!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cny1941 said:


> Such a sweet color..congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

karlita27 said:


> Please tell me about the wear and tear of your bags
> specifically the selma, tote and the soft leather like the bedford? I want to know please. So far, my jet set tote in rasberry is still okay. No damage or no cracking yet. And I am using it very often. Except that it is sagging already. As for my selma in mandarin I see a bit cracking on the sides and on the straps(shoulder bag strap).
> 
> I do not have the soft leather yet like the bedford. But I like it too. But not sure if the soft leather will last. I really like the bedford and greenwich bags. But not sure if it will last. I want to know more about your bags wear and tear first before I buy my next bag. Thank you so much!
> 
> I posted this on the other thread too. Sorry for that. I just want your answers regarding wear and tear of your bags. Will post pics of my mini collection soon. Thank you!


I just found an entire thread about the different leathers. Saffiano verses regular leather Interesting! Here's the link. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-feel-about-saffiano-leather-899848.html


----------



## karlita27

CinthiaZ said:


> I can't tell you anything about the saffiano bags, because I haven't bought one yet. All of my MK bags are in the soft leather of various kinds. They have lamb leather, calf leather, regular cowhide and Goat leather. They only make 3 styles in the goat leather that I am aware of. This goat leather is unbelievable! I have seen other designers use it and it generally retails on handbags for close to 20,000.00!!  It is very soft yet tough and you can get it in a Fallon, Naomi, or GIlmore Michael Kors bags.
> The lamb leather I have found is super soft and light weight, compared to the goat, which is very heavy. The lamb leather is wonderful, but it is not as durable as the regular cowhide or goat. It is very thin and tears easily. You have to be careful with it, but it is awesome!
> 
> The regular leather cowhide bags are fabulous and hold up really well. I have had absolutely no problems with them at all. Michael Kors has many nice leather bags and they also have pebbled leather, which is the easiest to clean and maintain, of them all. These have been my experiences from wearing their leather bags for the past 30 years. I still have many of them and they have held up quite well, especially the darker colors which do not show stains or dirt like the lighter color bags do.
> I do have a dark green Bedford bag that I have had for 7 years? Have had no problems with the leather at all.  Hope this helps.




Thank you so much for the reply. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522; I am eyeing the bedford and the greenwich bags. Still saving for my next bag. &#128522;


----------



## karlita27

CinthiaZ said:


> I just found an entire thread about the different leathers. Saffiano verses regular leather Interesting! Here's the link.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/how-do-you-feel-about-saffiano-leather-899848.html




Thank you so much for the reply! &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
Will read the thread before I buy my next bag. Still torn between bedford or greenwhich bags. Both are very pretty and stylish! &#128522;


----------



## Pammy85

Hi All,


Here are my additional Michael kors bags added to my collection =)


1. pearl grey jet set travel tote bag with silver hardware


2. black hippie grommet Hamilton satchel bag with silver hardware


3. luggage colour multifunction tote bag with gold hardware


----------



## Naminami

Hi.
My MK collections, they are 1yr old 

[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/5tpi5nj]
	
[/URL]

[URL=http://imageshack.com/f/fkw2ynj]
	
[/URL]


----------



## ubo22

Pammy85 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Here are my additional Michael kors bags added to my collection =)
> 
> 
> 1. pearl grey jet set travel tote bag with silver hardware
> 
> 
> 2. black hippie grommet Hamilton satchel bag with silver hardware
> 
> 
> 3. luggage colour multifunction tote bag with gold hardware


Nice colors and assortment of new bags!


----------



## ubo22

Naminami said:


> Hi.
> My MK collections, they are 1yr old
> 
> <a class="nolinks" href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">
> 
> 
> 
> <a class="nolinks" href="http://
> 
> " target="_blank">


Love the red and purple!  Is the red mandarin?


----------



## Pammy85

ubo22 said:


> Nice colors and assortment of new bags!



Hi,

Thank you. I just can't get enough of michael kors bags, may want to get a wallet as well. 

Regards.


----------



## tflowers921

That purple is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cookie02128

Michael Kors large zip around wallet today.


----------



## coivcte

Naminami said:


> Hi.
> My MK collections, they are 1yr old
> 
> What colour are these beautiful totes?


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2884300
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884302
> 
> 
> My Blossom microstud hamilton just came today! Safe to say im in love!



B girl, have you been using your Hamilton? Often?
How do you like the colour and how is it holding up overall?


----------



## AuntJulie

Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!


----------



## ubo22

AuntJulie said:


> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!
> 
> View attachment 2940835
> 
> View attachment 2940838
> 
> View attachment 2940839
> 
> View attachment 2940840


Such fun, bright colors!  These all will be great for this spring and summer.  Love!


----------



## 2 stars

AuntJulie said:


> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!
> 
> How would you describe aquamarine color? Does it compare to tiffany blue?


----------



## paula3boys

2 stars said:


> AuntJulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> How would you describe aquamarine color? Does it compare to tiffany blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't think it's like Tiffany blue and I have a lot of those darn boxes lol
Click to expand...


----------



## melbo

AuntJulie said:


> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!
> 
> View attachment 2940835
> 
> View attachment 2940838
> 
> View attachment 2940839
> 
> View attachment 2940840



I love it! Such beautiful colors!


----------



## AuntJulie

2 stars said:


> AuntJulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> How would you describe aquamarine color? Does it compare to tiffany blue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the aquamarine is definitely lighter. The blue has more of a whiteness to it.  It's almost the color of a swimming pool.
> 
> It's definitely more beautiful in person. I thought I liked the pear more, but I definitely like the aquamarine more.
> 
> I've bought a ton of bags, and this is the first one that I've wanted to use immediately.  No second thoughts at all. I love, love, love it!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 2 stars

paula3boys said:


> 2 stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally don't think it's like Tiffany blue and I have a lot of those darn boxes lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Paula. I will wait to see it IRL.
Click to expand...


----------



## 2 stars

AuntJulie said:


> 2 stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the aquamarine is definitely lighter. The blue has more of a whiteness to it.  It's almost the color of a swimming pool.
> 
> It's definitely more beautiful in person. I thought I liked the pear more, but I definitely like the aquamarine more.
> 
> I've bought a ton of bags, and this is the first one that I've wanted to use immediately.  No second thoughts at all. I love, love, love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks AuntJulie for your response. I think that puts a better picture in my head on the color. I definitely want to see it in person.
Click to expand...


----------



## zakksmommy1984

AuntJulie said:


> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!
> 
> View attachment 2940835
> 
> View attachment 2940838
> 
> View attachment 2940839
> 
> View attachment 2940840




Beautiful bag twins on aquamarine and totally jealous of your raspberry[emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

2 stars said:


> AuntJulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks AuntJulie for your response. I think that puts a better picture in my head on the color. I definitely want to see it in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a side by side shot of a Tiffany bag (I've been contemplating) next to aunt Julie bag.  The aquamarine looks more blue and the other looks blue green.  The more I see this aquamarine the more I am loving it!   I also want to see this irl.  Thanks for the pics aunt Julie!  Beautiful bag!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pinkalicious

AuntJulie said:


> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!




Such lovely colors!!!! I love them all! The pear wallet is so cute! I need to get a hamilton some time in the future, this style seems so functional.


----------



## AuntJulie

myluvofbags said:


> 2 stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a side by side shot of a Tiffany bag (I've been contemplating) next to aunt Julie bag.  The aquamarine looks more blue and the other looks blue green.  The more I see this aquamarine the more I am loving it!   I also want to see this irl.  Thanks for the pics aunt Julie!  Beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!  When I take her out, I'll get more pics. I've been meaning to do a pic of my entire collection, but it's best to do that when the hubby isn't around. Lol
> 
> Zaksmommy, how do you like yours?  I bought 3 new aqua tips to wear with it, all slightly different shades. I think it will go well with a lot of colors.
> 
> I never imagined I would buy so many bright colorful handbags, but I'm on a roll now. I love them all!
Click to expand...


----------



## AuntJulie

Pinkalicious said:


> Such lovely colors!!!! I love them all! The pear wallet is so cute! I need to get a hamilton some time in the future, this style seems so functional.




The east west Hamilton is a nice size and it forces you not to carry too much stuff!  I'm loving the flap wallet since the inside pocket has some depth. It's an awesome wallet for my CAC card and work ID, both of which have a hinged metal clip, so they don't fit in a regular wallet. 

Here's a pic of that.


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!  When I take her out, I'll get more pics. I've been meaning to do a pic of my entire collection, but it's best to do that when the hubby isn't around. Lol
> 
> Zaksmommy, how do you like yours?  I bought 3 new aqua tips to wear with it, all slightly different shades. I think it will go well with a lot of colors.
> 
> I never imagined I would buy so many bright colorful handbags, but I'm on a roll now. I love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I once was strictly neutral colored purses only and barely owned any. Then I found tpf. Lol. I love my colorful bags and SLGs more than neutrals now! I want a rainbow!
Click to expand...


----------



## AuntJulie

paula3boys said:


> AuntJulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I once was strictly neutral colored purses only and barely owned any. Then I found tpf. Lol. I love my colorful bags and SLGs more than neutrals now! I want a rainbow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  Now I need a yellow and a red handbag and I will have most colors. I now have four blue handbags, but they're all different!  Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> paula3boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  Now I need a yellow and a red handbag and I will have most colors. I now have four blue handbags, but they're all different!  Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I'm trying so hard to avoid multiple bags in too closely similar of shades. That's one reason I don't have aquamarine bag so far! I have summer blue and sapphire so how many blues do I need?
> 
> I wish I could rock a yellow bag sometimes as I love MK yellows so far last year and this. I just can't pull it off. I could do a million reds but force myself not to (so far) lol
Click to expand...


----------



## AuntJulie

paula3boys said:


> AuntJulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg I'm trying so hard to avoid multiple bags in too closely similar of shades. That's one reason I don't have aquamarine bag so far! I have summer blue and sapphire so how many blues do I need?
> 
> I wish I could rock a yellow bag sometimes as I love MK yellows so far last year and this. I just can't pull it off. I could do a million reds but force myself not to (so far) lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could only do yellow in the summer since I tan. Otherwise I would look jaundiced with a yellow bag.
> 
> Oops, you just reminded me I have 5 blue bags. Lol. I have the summer blue and white striped jet set tote, the sapphire Hamilton, the navy Selma, the heritage blue Dillon, and now the aquamarine Hamilton!  I'm so bad.
Click to expand...


----------



## cny1941

AuntJulie said:


> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!
> 
> View attachment 2940835
> 
> View attachment 2940838
> 
> View attachment 2940839
> 
> View attachment 2940840




Love them all! The colors are so yum yum.


----------



## paula3boys

Just got this pear wallet today




And with violet Selma that I'm carrying


----------



## Naminami

coivcte said:


> Naminami said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi.
> My MK collections, they are 1yr old
> 
> What colour are these beautiful totes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess they are red and purple.
> Sorry, not really remember
Click to expand...


----------



## bellevie0891

AuntJulie said:


> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!
> 
> View attachment 2940835
> 
> View attachment 2940838
> 
> View attachment 2940839
> 
> View attachment 2940840



Absolutely stunning


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> just got this pear wallet today
> View attachment 2941275
> 
> View attachment 2941277
> 
> and with violet selma that i'm carrying
> View attachment 2941280



love!


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> Just got this pear wallet today
> View attachment 2941275
> 
> View attachment 2941277
> 
> And with violet Selma that I'm carrying
> View attachment 2941280



Those look great together!  So bright & fresh!!  Looks like you're ready for Spring & Summer!!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> 2 stars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a side by side shot of a Tiffany bag (I've been contemplating) next to aunt Julie bag.  The aquamarine looks more blue and the other looks blue green.  The more I see this aquamarine the more I am loving it!   I also want to see this irl.  Thanks for the pics aunt Julie!  Beautiful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this comparison!  I have the E/W Hamilton in Aqua & Aquamarine is totally different.  Aqua is darker & more green than the Aquamarine.  I'm really liking this new color & am seriously thinking about getting something in it.
Click to expand...


----------



## CinthiaZ

AuntJulie said:


> Oh goodness this aquamarine bag is beautiful!  Here she is outside in natural night, with my new flap wallet in pear, and with her older sister, raspberry Hamilton!  I love them!!
> 
> View attachment 2940835
> 
> View attachment 2940838
> 
> View attachment 2940839
> 
> View attachment 2940840


I love how that green wallet looks with the blue Hamilton. I actually have my kitchen painted those colors! lol! I love blue and green together and wear a lot of it when I am not riding. I also like turquoise and coral together. I am looking for a nice turquoise bag, but not in saffiano. Seems harder to find in regular leather, at least by Michael Kors anyway. Am also looking at other brands.


----------



## AuntJulie

CinthiaZ said:


> I love how that green wallet looks with the blue Hamilton. I actually have my kitchen painted those colors! lol! I love blue and green together and wear a lot of it when I am not riding. I also like turquoise and coral together. I am looking for a nice turquoise bag, but not in saffiano. Seems harder to find in regular leather, at least by Michael Kors anyway. Am also looking at other brands.



No way!  I have like a teal color in my family room and teal and lime green accessories in the kitchen (it's an open floor plan). 

The other day I bought some bright coral outdoor pillows for my rockers and wound up plopping them on the couch, since a teenager in the neighborhood has been setting pillows on fire on folks' front porches. 

Now everyone says they love those colors together. So I'm torn over teal and lime green or teal and coral!


----------



## AuntJulie

Here's the coral pillow behind my handbag.


----------



## melbo

AuntJulie said:


> Here's the coral pillow behind my handbag.
> View attachment 2941645



Why don't you rotate? Do teal and coral for spring and do teal and lime in summer? &#128512;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

AuntJulie said:


> myluvofbags said:
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!  When I take her out, I'll get more pics. I've been meaning to do a pic of my entire collection, but it's best to do that when the hubby isn't around. Lol
> 
> Zaksmommy, how do you like yours?  I bought 3 new aqua tips to wear with it, all slightly different shades. I think it will go well with a lot of colors.
> 
> I never imagined I would buy so many bright colorful handbags, but I'm on a roll now. I love them all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving mine and I've alrdy gotten so many compliments on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Medium snap pocket tote with fuchsia handles. I don't usually do siggy bags but for only 133.00 and pink handles I loved it. Plus I don't have any totes all satchels.


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium snap pocket tote with fuchsia handles. I don't usually do siggy bags but for only 133.00 and pink handles I loved it. Plus I don't have any totes all satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941719




That is cute!!


----------



## paula3boys

AuntJulie said:


> Here's the coral pillow behind my handbag.
> View attachment 2941645




Cute pillow


----------



## CinthiaZ

AuntJulie said:


> Here's the coral pillow behind my handbag.
> View attachment 2941645


Don't they all look beautiful together?? My favorite summer combos! Is turquoise, coral and green, In the winter I like burgundies and grey together, that's when I am not wearing my ever loving all season blacks! lol! And yes, I cut the heads off my flowers too! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium snap pocket tote with fuchsia handles. I don't usually do siggy bags but for only 133.00 and pink handles I loved it. Plus I don't have any totes all satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941719


WOW! That's really different! I never saw that one, Sweet!


----------



## BagMagTasty

Selma in Black


----------



## cdtracing

AuntJulie said:


> Here's the coral pillow behind my handbag.
> View attachment 2941645



That Aquamarine looks so fresh with the coral in the picture!  Just imagine a cute coral top with some blue turquoise jewelry to accent with that bag!!!


----------



## cdtracing

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Medium snap pocket tote with fuchsia handles. I don't usually do siggy bags but for only 133.00 and pink handles I loved it. Plus I don't have any totes all satchels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941719



Those fuchsia handles & trim just make that tote!!  I love how they really pop against the dark brown.


----------



## smileydimples

I can't get a great picture so I'll try so more later  as you can see pictures can change aquamarine blue 
Here's my aquamarine Cynthia with silver hardware


----------



## paula3boys

BagMagTasty said:


> Selma in Black




Looks like another Selma in there too!


----------



## Euromutt86

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2942059
> View attachment 2942060
> View attachment 2942061
> 
> I can't get a great picture so I'll try so more later  as you can see pictures can change aquamarine blue
> Here's my aquamarine Cynthia with silver hardware



Whoa! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Euromutt86

AuntJulie said:


> Here's the coral pillow behind my handbag.
> View attachment 2941645



Loving those two colors!


----------



## AuntJulie

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2942059
> View attachment 2942060
> View attachment 2942061
> 
> I can't get a great picture so I'll try so more later  as you can see pictures can change aquamarine blue
> Here's my aquamarine Cynthia with silver hardware



Beautiful!  Is it the medium or the large?


----------



## B_girl_

My new aquamarine wallet!


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2942059
> View attachment 2942060
> View attachment 2942061
> 
> I can't get a great picture so I'll try so more later  as you can see pictures can change aquamarine blue
> Here's my aquamarine Cynthia with silver hardware



Now, that's sharp looking in that color!!


----------



## B_girl_

coivcte said:


> B girl, have you been using your Hamilton? Often?
> How do you like the colour and how is it holding up overall?


I know this is terrible but I haven't used it yet! I have been waiting for the weather to warm up!


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> I know this is terrible but I haven't used it yet! I have been waiting for the weather to warm up!



Oh....


----------



## B_girl_

coivcte said:


> Oh....


I'm sorry! But I will be sure to let you know!


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> I know this is terrible but I haven't used it yet! I have been waiting for the weather to warm up!





B_girl_ said:


> I'm sorry! But I will be sure to let you know!



Please don't apologise, that's silly 
I was just surprised that you haven't used it at all.
Yes would love to hear a little review when you do use it.
Thanks!


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> I know this is terrible but I haven't used it yet! I have been waiting for the weather to warm up!



I am also waiting for warm weather to carry my colorblock Selma. Hopefully this week or next!


----------



## sweetlilangel

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2942403
> 
> 
> My new aquamarine wallet!



Gorgeous, I really like the color!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2942059
> View attachment 2942060
> View attachment 2942061
> 
> I can't get a great picture so I'll try so more later  as you can see pictures can change aquamarine blue
> Here's my aquamarine Cynthia with silver hardware


Such a truely stunning bag! I actually prefer this color on the Cynthia.  The handles just makes the bag perfect. Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## coivcte

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2942403
> 
> 
> My new aquamarine wallet!



Oh I just melted......


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> I am also waiting for warm weather to carry my colorblock Selma. Hopefully this week or next!



Yay! Mod shot?!


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Yay! Mod shot?!



For sure!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2942059
> View attachment 2942060
> View attachment 2942061
> 
> I can't get a great picture so I'll try so more later  as you can see pictures can change aquamarine blue
> Here's my aquamarine Cynthia with silver hardware


Ooo pretty! Love that color!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2942059
> View attachment 2942060
> View attachment 2942061
> 
> I can't get a great picture so I'll try so more later  as you can see pictures can change aquamarine blue
> Here's my aquamarine Cynthia with silver hardware


That color is so pretty on the Cynthia.


----------



## BagMagTasty

hamilton, next to the casino in monaco


----------



## melbo

BagMagTasty said:


> hamilton, next to the casino in monaco



Perfection! Totally wish I could get some of that weather.


----------



## cdtracing

BagMagTasty said:


> hamilton, next to the casino in monaco





melbo said:


> Perfection! Totally wish I could get some of that weather.



LOL I wish I could go to Monaco!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Here is my "collection" 
View attachment 2943278

Raspberry Hamilton & Aquamarine Selma


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my "collection"
> View attachment 2943278
> 
> Raspberry Hamilton & Aquamarine Selma




Very cute!!! I love both colors.....[emoji2]


----------



## smileydimples

AuntJulie said:


> Beautiful!  Is it the medium or the large?



It's a medium ... My first Cynthia ... I'm a selma girl but wanted something different. Was so hard not to get this color in a selma. I originally was going to get this in jet set east west but they didn't have it


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> Such a truely stunning bag! I actually prefer this color on the Cynthia.  The handles just makes the bag perfect. Congrats on your new bag!



Thank you she is my first cynthia ...love the silver hardware on it. I was originally going to get the jet set east west but they didn't have it while they had 25 percent off


----------



## Sarah03

keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!! I love both colors.....[emoji2]




Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my "collection"
> View attachment 2943278
> 
> Raspberry Hamilton & Aquamarine Selma



Beautiful colors!  I'm thinking I need something in Aquamarine, myself!


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> I am also waiting for warm weather to carry my colorblock Selma. Hopefully this week or next!



Me too.....


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> Beautiful colors!  I'm thinking I need something in Aquamarine, myself!




Thank you!  And yes, you do need something in aquamarine!


----------



## breezyme

I just ordred the large selma in hamilton blue


----------



## the_baglover

ubo22 said:


> I've never seen a navy MK bag with shw.  I do own a black n/s Hamilton with shw, though.  Love it!



I have a navy blue hamilton with silver hardware but it was purchased a few years ago from an MK shop.


----------



## tflowers921

melbo said:


> +1! Everywhere I go they just love the gold look! I got so tired and switched to silver. I don't mind it on most purses though. I still haven't gotten into diamonds. I would much rather get a luxury camera lens than a new diamond. I'm sure my tastes will change with time, but for now that is how it goes.



That's so funny I'm the same way! I find colored stones more interesting, my engagement ring is a sapphire & I love how different it is, no regrets!!!


----------



## melbo

tflowers921 said:


> That's so funny I'm the same way! I find colored stones more interesting, my engagement ring is a sapphire & I love how different it is, no regrets!!!



Sapphires are gorgeous and look awesome with white gold/platinum!


----------



## ubo22

the_baglover said:


> I have a navy blue hamilton with silver hardware but it was purchased a few years ago from an MK shop.


Good to know that MK did come out with navy and shw!


----------



## tflowers921

Melbo that's exactly what it is!! 
Sorry everyone I know this is not a bag! I'll never do it again [emoji6]


----------



## melbo

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2944218
> 
> Melbo that's exactly what it is!!
> Sorry everyone I know this is not a bag! I'll never do it again [emoji6]



&#128147;Lol, all you have to do is take a picture with your pretty bag and gorgeous ring!


----------



## tflowers921

Lol! Ok my rings with my gorgeous rose gold Jet Set


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2944228
> 
> Lol! Ok my rings with my gorgeous rose gold Jet Set


LOL!  I love the rings and the bag!!!


----------



## tflowers921

Aw thanks ubo! Hubs did good on both lol


----------



## melbo

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2944228
> 
> Lol! Ok my rings with my gorgeous rose gold Jet Set



Drool! I love everything!


----------



## tflowers921

Thanks so much melbo!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

The squad [emoji7]

Sorry about the mess. This is in my sisters room because it had the best lighting!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2944339
> 
> The squad [emoji7]
> 
> Sorry about the mess. This is in my sisters room because it had the best lighting!




I love all of them!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2944339
> 
> The squad [emoji7]
> 
> Sorry about the mess. This is in my sisters room because it had the best lighting!




Pretty bags!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> I love all of them!!! [emoji7]





Twoboyz said:


> Pretty bags!



thanks i have another medium messenger coming..after that i'm done for awhile..need to stay content with what i have haha


----------



## Twoboyz

Pinkalicious said:


> thanks i have another medium messenger coming..after that i'm done for awhile..need to stay content with what i have haha




Funny, I just said that to myself yesterday.


----------



## myluvofbags

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2944339
> 
> The squad [emoji7]
> 
> Sorry about the mess. This is in my sisters room because it had the best lighting!



All three look great!


----------



## the_baglover

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2944339
> 
> The squad [emoji7]
> 
> Sorry about the mess. This is in my sisters room because it had the best lighting!



Is that a large Colette on the left?


----------



## Pinkalicious

the_baglover said:


> Is that a large Colette on the left?



Yup, my large black colette!


----------



## TheM8rix

I've had some incredible luck finding MK bags (gently used), just picked this one up for $14.99!! Squeeeeeee!

I have been able to authenticate it, right down to the Ykk zipper   It was only missing the MK hanging key fob.  Otherwise, inside and out were completely stain and smoke free!

This is an Astor large chain satchel, from what I've been able to research; tag said AV-1301.  Just saw one in the same color on Ebay for $279, said it was $398 new.

Anyone know if there is a way to replace the key fob?

Still Thrilled!


----------



## melbo

TheM8rix said:


> I've had some incredible luck finding MK bags (gently used), just picked this one up for $14.99!! Squeeeeeee!
> 
> I have been able to authenticate it, right down to the Ykk zipper   It was only missing the MK hanging key fob.  Otherwise, inside and out were completely stain and smoke free!
> 
> This is an Astor large chain satchel, from what I've been able to research; tag said AV-1301.  Just saw one in the same color on Ebay for $279, said it was $398 new.
> 
> Anyone know if there is a way to replace the key fob?
> 
> Still Thrilled!



Very pretty and a good price! I myself have a large Astor Weekender bag and the leather is lovely! I have seen a lot of medallions on eBay that go for $30. You can choose if you want a chain or a leather strap in the color of your bag.


----------



## melbo

Here are my bags all packed and ready for my trip! Super excited!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Here are my bags all packed and ready for my trip! Super excited!



Lovely choices!   Must have been hard to choose, lol.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Here are my bags all packed and ready for my trip! Super excited!



awww have so much fun and take some mod pics for us


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Here are my bags all packed and ready for my trip! Super excited!



I think those are excellent choices.  You've covered your bases with a perfect purse for any occasion!  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## MJDaisy

my new jet set tote! this is the large in the EW style! absolutely in love! color is luggage.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Lovely choices!   Must have been hard to choose, lol.  Enjoy your trip!



It really was and the weather really plays a major part in the decision making, siigh! 







Pinkalicious said:


> awww have so much fun and take some mod pics for us




I will try &#128522;&#10084;




cdtracing said:


> I think those are excellent choices.  You've covered your bases with a perfect purse for any occasion!  Enjoy your trip!



Thank you! First time I'm going on a trip and I own MK. It's very exciting!


----------



## smileydimples

Finally my pear came in from Belk !! It took forever to receive but worth it. Super cute I don't have anything like it Took a picture with flash and without


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 2946724
> View attachment 2946726
> 
> Finally my pear came in from Belk !! It took forever to receive but worth it. Super cute I don't have anything like it Took a picture with flash and without



I love! It's such a great color!


----------



## melbo

My Selma in Mandarin! She's a real eye catcher!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> My Selma in Mandarin! She's a real eye catcher!



I agree,  that is an eye catcher!  It looks great with the satin ribbon on the handles.


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> My Selma in Mandarin! She's a real eye catcher!



Very pretty!!!


----------



## melbo

Okay, going out for dinner. With black strap or gold chain?


----------



## melbo

Blurry pictures, but what do you think? The crossbody strap is very long, so I don't think I use on the shoulder.


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> Okay, going out for dinner. With black strap or gold chain?



For dinner, gold chain!!


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Okay, going out for dinner. With black strap or gold chain?



I love this bag. I had it in my cart for the bloomingdales sale and before I could check out, someone bought it...


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> For dinner, gold chain!!



I was thinking along the same lines.. Especially because I seem to be decked out in the color, lol. 







keishapie1973 said:


> I love this bag. I had it in my cart for the bloomingdales sale and before I could check out, someone bought it...


I got this bag from Macy's and I returned both the replacement and original. The condition wasn't right. I found it on eBay for $137. I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Okay, going out for dinner. With black strap or gold chain?



I pick gold chain!


----------



## Pinkalicious

MJDaisy said:


> my new jet set tote! this is the large in the EW style! absolutely in love! color is luggage.



the perfect bag! i love the luggage color and it will transition from season to season well!



melbo said:


> Blurry pictures, but what do you think? The crossbody strap is very long, so I don't think I use on the shoulder.



i love the gold chain for dinner! i had this same bag and also returned it to macy's since i couldn't get the medium selma messenger off of my mind. btw i LOVE the red selma with the black handles, great idea!



keishapie1973 said:


> I love this bag. I had it in my cart for the bloomingdales sale and before I could check out, someone bought it...



check macy's if you have one near you! i saw this one as well as the solid black one on clearance, plus if there is a sale you can stack a 20% or 25% discount on it

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## tflowers921

MJDaisy said:


> my new jet set tote! this is the large in the EW style! absolutely in love! color is luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946562
> View attachment 2946567



Gorgeous! Luggage is such a classic color  I have this in grey, great bag! Enjoy! 
And I love your shoes!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> My Selma in Mandarin! She's a real eye catcher!


That bag looks fab on you!


----------



## tflowers921

From my husband  jet set chain tote (??) he has great taste!


----------



## cny1941

karlita27 said:


> Here are my MK bags with wallets. [emoji4]




Very nice collection!


----------



## cny1941

MJDaisy said:


> my new jet set tote! this is the large in the EW style! absolutely in love! color is luggage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2946562
> View attachment 2946567




I have this style too & loveeeee! I'm looking for the second one maybe in Pearl grey.


----------



## Mrs.President05

hi guys! I'm so excited to join the PurseForum community. All your posts, reviews and insights have been such a great reference. Thank you all! 
Here is the humble collection I've accumulated over the last half a year. And I'm happy to share it with you. 
1. Multifunctional Jet set tote in black saffiano leather. 
2. NS studded Hamilton in vanilla monogram. 
3. Jet set convertible tote in brown monogram. (I have got tons of use of this one running errands with a baby) 
4. Medium Frankie bucket bag in black leather. 
5. Tech wristlet in luggage saffiano leather.


----------



## ubo22

Mrs.President05 said:


> hi guys! I'm so excited to join the PurseForum community. All your posts, reviews and insights have been such a great reference. Thank you all!
> Here is the humble collection I've accumulated over the last half a year. And I'm happy to share it with you.
> 1. Multifunctional Jet set tote in black saffiano leather.
> 2. NS studded Hamilton in vanilla monogram.
> 3. Jet set convertible tote in brown monogram. (I have got tons of use of this one running errands with a baby)
> 4. Medium Frankie bucket bag in black leather.
> 5. Tech wristlet in luggage saffiano leather.


Lovely collection.


----------



## melbo

Mrs.President05 said:


> hi guys! I'm so excited to join the PurseForum community. All your posts, reviews and insights have been such a great reference. Thank you all!
> Here is the humble collection I've accumulated over the last half a year. And I'm happy to share it with you.
> 1. Multifunctional Jet set tote in black saffiano leather.
> 2. NS studded Hamilton in vanilla monogram.
> 3. Jet set convertible tote in brown monogram. (I have got tons of use of this one running errands with a baby)
> 4. Medium Frankie bucket bag in black leather.
> 5. Tech wristlet in luggage saffiano leather.



Super cute collection!


----------



## myluvofbags

Mrs.President05 said:


> hi guys! I'm so excited to join the PurseForum community. All your posts, reviews and insights have been such a great reference. Thank you all!
> Here is the humble collection I've accumulated over the last half a year. And I'm happy to share it with you.
> 1. Multifunctional Jet set tote in black saffiano leather.
> 2. NS studded Hamilton in vanilla monogram.
> 3. Jet set convertible tote in brown monogram. (I have got tons of use of this one running errands with a baby)
> 4. Medium Frankie bucket bag in black leather.
> 5. Tech wristlet in luggage saffiano leather.



Welcome to the group!   Great collection!   It probably won't stop there,  lol!


----------



## cny1941

Mrs.President05 said:


> hi guys! I'm so excited to join the PurseForum community. All your posts, reviews and insights have been such a great reference. Thank you all!
> 
> Here is the humble collection I've accumulated over the last half a year. And I'm happy to share it with you.
> 
> 1. Multifunctional Jet set tote in black saffiano leather.
> 
> 2. NS studded Hamilton in vanilla monogram.
> 
> 3. Jet set convertible tote in brown monogram. (I have got tons of use of this one running errands with a baby)
> 
> 4. Medium Frankie bucket bag in black leather.
> 
> 5. Tech wristlet in luggage saffiano leather.




Very nice collection!
I like the multifunction tote. I got one last month but sadly she is too small for my laptop then I had to return


----------



## debssx3

Love this cutie!!! Love the saffiano and the side pockets b


----------



## bellevie0891

Mrs.President05 said:


> hi guys! I'm so excited to join the PurseForum community. All your posts, reviews and insights have been such a great reference. Thank you all!
> 
> Here is the humble collection I've accumulated over the last half a year. And I'm happy to share it with you.
> 
> 1. Multifunctional Jet set tote in black saffiano leather.
> 
> 2. NS studded Hamilton in vanilla monogram.
> 
> 3. Jet set convertible tote in brown monogram. (I have got tons of use of this one running errands with a baby)
> 
> 4. Medium Frankie bucket bag in black leather.
> 
> 5. Tech wristlet in luggage saffiano leather.




Love your collection [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ubo22

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 2947464
> 
> 
> Love this cutie!!! Love the saffiano and the side pockets b


Black saffiano leather is so classy!


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Black saffiano leather is so classy!



+1 There's nothing I like more than the black! Stunning


----------



## Mrs.President05

I couldn't fit my 15" one in the designated sleeve either, so I use that pocket for cords. Any luck with finding a perfect tech tote so far?


----------



## Mrs.President05

Oh this is so true! I'm thinking of adding a pop of sun color in a form of a jet set cross body pretty soon.


----------



## Mrs.President05

cny1941 said:


> Very nice collection!
> I like the multifunction tote. I got one last month but sadly she is too small for my laptop then I had to return



I couldn't fit my 15" one in the designated sleeve either, so I use that pocket for cords. Any luck with finding a perfect tech tote so far?


----------



## ubo22

Mrs.President05 said:


> I couldn't fit my 15" one in the designated sleeve either, so I use that pocket for cords. Any luck with finding a perfect tech tote so far?


You're going to be hard pressed trying to find a bag to fit a 15" laptop.  That means the base length would have to be a bit longer than that.  The best MK bag for a laptop that size (positioned vertically, not horizontally) would by the n/s Hamilton tote.  The laptop would still stick out the top of the bag 1-2 inches.  There's a chance you'd be able to get it in there horizontally, but it would have to be at an angle because the base length of the bag is only 14 inches, just like the large Sutton.


----------



## melbo

Okay, I bought this bag because it was $74. DARN! This is my last purchase! I have bought 7 bags in the last 3 months. I am good.. For now &#128522;&#128077;&#10084;


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Okay, I bought this bag because it was $74. DARN! This is my last purchase! I have bought 7 bags in the last 3 months. I am good.. For now &#128522;&#128077;&#10084;



Great deal!!!! Where'd you find it for $74.....


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Great deal!!!! Where'd you find it for $74.....



Outlet. From $268 to $74..i couldn't say no. I was sweating! My MK collection is good now.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Okay, I bought this bag because it was $74. DARN! This is my last purchase! I have bought 7 bags in the last 3 months. I am good.. For now &#128522;&#128077;&#10084;



I like it! I'm curious about whatever style that pink suede fringe behind your bag was. Do you remember the style by any chance?


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I like it! I'm curious about whatever style that pink suede fringe behind your bag was. Do you remember the style by any chance?



I can take a picture! It's actually raspberry... Would that work?


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I like it! I'm curious about whatever style that pink suede fringe behind your bag was. Do you remember the style by any chance?



It's this one http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171738126632&alt=web 
Its priced at $149 plus 25% off.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> It's this one http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171738126632&alt=web
> Its priced at $149 plus 25% off.



Thanks for the info! I forgot about the billy bag. You don't see them very often. I plan to stop in the outlet Friday when I pick up one of the kiddos from college for easter weekend. I have to drive right past it so I might as well take a looksey


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks for the info! I forgot about the billy bag. You don't see them very often. I plan to stop in the outlet Friday when I pick up one of the kiddos from college for easter weekend. I have to drive right past it so I might as well take a looksey



It's lovely but those tassels are too long! They'd be dragging on the floor if I carried this bag, lol


----------



## Apelila

Casual lunch date with my Hamilton Luggage, and matching MK bracelet&watch


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> Casual lunch date with my Hamilton Luggage, and matching MK bracelet&watch



Cute,  love the match.   Ack, is your baby on the floor?   Lol!!!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Cute,  love the match.   Ack, is your baby on the floor?   Lol!!!



Lol lol! I saw that too but decided to focus on the beauty. I suppose some of us are just more laid back &#128566;&#128521;


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Okay, I bought this bag because it was $74. DARN! This is my last purchase! I have bought 7 bags in the last 3 months. I am good.. For now &#128522;&#128077;&#10084;



It looks soo cute on you!   I have 2 more bags coming and I think I'll be done for now too.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> It looks soo cute on you!   I have 2 more bags coming and I think I'll be done for now too.



I see you're getting a Miranda... She's so  gorgeous. I love the color combination. &#128525;


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> It looks soo cute on you!   I have 2 more bags coming and I think I'll be done for now too.



Have you been using your Ex S Miranda in Peanut?
Is using the long strap a problem for you? Or you feel comfortable with it?
I'm talking about one shoulder, not cross body.


----------



## coivcte

Using this today. It's the most comfortable cross body bag when compared to Medium Selma or Medium Sutton.
However it still gets heavy when full which I was surprised!


----------



## Apelila

myluvofbags said:


> Cute,  love the match.   Ack, is your baby on the floor?   Lol!!!


Lol...yup just for a minute


----------



## breezyme

love all your bags gals.i just bought a sun colored hamilton tote yesterday it was 40% off at macys yesterday i exchanged my selma.got the hamilton 
for 200 with tax. yay me.the selma was actually 35 dollars more.i like the hamilton much better for me.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Okay, I bought this bag because it was $74. DARN! This is my last purchase! I have bought 7 bags in the last 3 months. I am good.. For now &#128522;&#128077;&#10084;


Great bag at a great price!  I really love how it looks.  The tassels are awesome!  Something different and fun.


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Using this today. It's the most comfortable cross body bag when compared to Medium Selma or Medium Sutton.
> However it still gets heavy when full which I was surprised!


Great cross body bag!


----------



## ubo22

breezyme said:


> love all your bags gals.i just bought a sun colored hamilton tote yesterday it was 40% off at macys yesterday i exchanged my selma.got the hamilton
> for 200 with tax. yay me.the selma was actually 35 dollars more.i like the hamilton much better for me.


Pictures, please?  :useless:


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Using this today. It's the most comfortable cross body bag when compared to Medium Selma or Medium Sutton.
> However it still gets heavy when full which I was surprised!



The color is an amazing neutral!   I like it.


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Have you been using your Ex S Miranda in Peanut?
> Is using the long strap a problem for you? Or you feel comfortable with it?
> I'm talking about one shoulder, not cross body.



I actually tied and made a knot so now when I do use it on my shoulder it stays nicely closed and doesn't do that weird sideways pulling.  The leather will probably be stuck like that though and you can still small gaps on the sides but guess that is just how the bag is.  I'm fine with that.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> I actually tied and made a knot so now when I do use it on my shoulder it stays nicely closed and doesn't do that weird sideways pulling.  The leather will probably be stuck like that though and you can still small gaps on the sides but guess that is just how the bag is.  I'm fine with that.


Nice!


----------



## B_girl_

I was torn between the SUN hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> I was torn between the SUN hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection
> View attachment 2949204



Pretty.  Makes me smile.  You can't beat that price, congrats!


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Pretty.  Makes me smile.  You can't beat that price, congrats!


Thank you very much!  I fell in love with it They had the aquamarine and I stood there and was comparing for a couple minutes, and the sun was so pretty


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> I was torn between the SUN hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection
> View attachment 2949204




Wow..she's pretty and $160 is unbelievable! Congrats


----------



## gratefulgirl

B_girl_ said:


> I was torn between the SUN hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection
> View attachment 2949204




Beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> I was torn between the SUN hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection
> View attachment 2949204


Love that bright yellow.  Such an uplifting color!  Great price, too!


----------



## PinkKelly

B_girl_ said:


> I was torn between the SUN hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection
> View attachment 2949204


 I would be torn between those two colors too. But your Sun is stunning really. I just have one Hamilton, the Gooseberry one and matching wallet, but I would love the two you just mentioned.


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> I was torn between the SUN hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection
> View attachment 2949204



Gorgeous! I love that color and the price was amazing! Can't wait to see some more mod shots &#128522;


----------



## B_girl_

Thank you all  i love her so much! The yellow is perfect for me! Ill get more use out of it for sure


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> I was torn between the SUN hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection
> View attachment 2949204




Congrats so bright and happy !!


----------



## breezyme

b_girl_ said:


> i was torn between the sun hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection
> View attachment 2949204


i just got that sun one its so gorgeous i paid 200.00 on wed.at macys you got large for 160?


----------



## keishapie1973

breezyme said:


> i just got that sun one its so gorgeous i paid 200.00 on wed.at macys you got large for 160?



I was there on Wednesday and they were on clearance with an additional 25% off. Did you get the additional 25% off?


----------



## breezyme

keishapie1973 said:


> i was there on wednesday and they were on clearance with an additional 25% off. Did you get the additional 25% off?




hi when i was there they were 40%off  mine .was prob 180 plus tax because it came out to $200.00 with tax


----------



## B_girl_

Hi mine was 25 percent off plus an additional 40 percent off! The lady at the register was kinda enough to give an extra 15% for the bag! I got it for 171 with tax included


----------



## B_girl_

smileydimples said:


> Congrats so bright and happy !!


Thank you very much!


----------



## B_girl_

breezyme said:


> i just got that sun one its so gorgeous i paid 200.00 on wed.at macys you got large for 160?


Yes! I got 25 percent off and an additional 40 percent off! The cashier was kind enough to give me 15 percent off bringing it down to 171 with tax


----------



## B_girl_

Found a key fob to match my blossom hamilton


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2950293
> 
> 
> Found a key fob to match my blossom hamilton



Adorable! Love the bling and your bag is to die for!


----------



## B_girl_

melbo said:


> Adorable! Love the bling and your bag is to die for!




Thank you so much! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## breezyme

b_girl_ said:


> yes! I got 25 percent off and an additional 40 percent off! The cashier was kind enough to give me 15 percent off bringing it down to 171 with tax




wow thats a  score,i just went to michael kors store today,guess what there is a new size hamilton that just came out wider than the small but shorter than the large omg it was the perfect size


----------



## keishapie1973

breezyme said:


> wow thats a  score,i just went to michael kors store today,guess what there is a new size hamilton that just came out wider than the small but shorter than the large omg it was the perfect size



That would be fantastic.  Can't wait to see it.....


----------



## ubo22

breezyme said:


> wow thats a  score,i just went to michael kors store today,guess what there is a new size hamilton that just came out wider than the small but shorter than the large omg it was the perfect size


Okay...so instead of the east/west and north/south Hamilton, they're now calling them...

1) medium Hamilton satchel
2) large Hamilton satchel (the new bigger one)
3) large Hamilton tote

The medium satchel was always too small for my frame, but the new one might work for me as a satchel.  This is GREAT NEWS!!!  Thanks for the heads up.  I'm definitely going to take a look at that one.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Okay...so instead of the east/west and north/south Hamilton, they're now calling them...
> 
> 1) medium Hamilton satchel
> 2) large Hamilton satchel (the new bigger one)
> 3) large Hamilton tote
> 
> The medium satchel was always too small for my frame, but the new one might work for me as a satchel.  This is GREAT NEWS!!!  Thanks for the heads up.  I'm definitely going to take a look at that one.




No way!! I need to check out the new size! Good thing I haven't used my E/W yet [emoji16][emoji16]

Are there any links? Pics??


----------



## bellevie0891

breezyme said:


> wow thats a  score,i just went to michael kors store today,guess what there is a new size hamilton that just came out wider than the small but shorter than the large omg it was the perfect size




Thanks for sharing! So excited!


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> No way!! I need to check out the new size! Good thing I haven't used my E/W yet [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Are there any links? Pics??


Yes, it's already on the MK website!!!  The new large Hamilton satchel is 14 inches wide (the same as the large tote), but only 10.5 inches tall (instead of 13 inches tall for the large tote).  I think it might be the same size as Norwegian Girl's European version of the e/w Hamilton.


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Yes, it's already on the MK website!!!  The new large Hamilton satchel is 14 inches wide (the same as the large tote), but only 10.5 inches tall (instead of 13 inches tall for the large tote).




Darn. I just checked there. I must have missed it. [emoji12] Going back to look again!


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> Yes, it's already on the MK website!!!  The new large Hamilton satchel is 14 inches wide (the same as the large tote), but only 10.5 inches tall (instead of 13 inches tall for the large tote).  I think it might be the same size as Norwegian Girl's European version of the e/w Hamilton.




No wonder how I missed it, it's priced the same as the N/S and looks like the E/W stock photos.  I was thinking it would be a price between both sizes. Kind of weird it costs as much as the larger one even though it's smaller. I wonder if the the N/S going to cost more soon.


----------



## breezyme

keishapie1973 said:


> that would be fantastic.  Can't wait to see it.....





yes it comes only in black ,peanut and sun ..its 14x10x5


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> No way!! I need to check out the new size! Good thing I haven't used my E/W yet [emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> Are there any links? Pics??




LOL I immediately thought of you when I saw this. I've been wanting an "in between" size forever. Can't wait to see it in person....[emoji1]


----------



## breezyme

ubo22 said:


> okay...so instead of the east/west and north/south hamilton, they're now calling them...
> 
> 1) medium hamilton satchel
> 2) large hamilton satchel (the new bigger one)
> 3) large hamilton tote
> 
> the medium satchel was always too small for my frame, but the new one might work for me as a satchel.  This is great news!!!  Thanks for the heads up.  I'm definitely going to take a look at that one.





it was the perfect size.im waiting for a sale i have 5 large ones already lol


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> LOL I immediately thought of you when I saw this. I've been wanting an "in between" size forever. Can't wait to see it in person....[emoji1]




Oh you know I'll be trying this one for sure!! I hope it's the perfect size for both of us! [emoji119][emoji120]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Its been on the MK site for a while, I just think the pricing is off for what your getting. How can you charge the same price for the large and midsize hamilton??  I'm feeling some sort of way about it. Its the principle. N/S hammies will probably go up in price if those midsize sell well. I Guess time will tell.


----------



## PamK

I saw that bag at the boutique. If I'm remembering correctly, it has a middle zip section similar to the Dillon. Maybe that accounts for the price?


----------



## bellevie0891

PamK said:


> I saw that bag at the boutique. If I'm remembering correctly, it has a middle zip section similar to the Dillon. Maybe that accounts for the price?



That could definitely be why. Someone needs to get pictures asap!


----------



## breezyme

bellevie0891 said:


> thanks for sharing! So excited!





your welcome.


----------



## ubo22

PamK said:


> I saw that bag at the boutique. If I'm remembering correctly, it has a middle zip section similar to the Dillon. Maybe that accounts for the price?


The picture on the MK website doesn't show a middle zip section, but the pictures on their website are often wrong.


----------



## ubo22

breezyme said:


> it was the perfect size.im waiting for a sale i have 5 large ones already lol


I have 2 large Hamilton totes, so the large satchel sounds really good.  I'd wait for a sale, too.


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> No wonder how I missed it, it's priced the same as the N/S and looks like the E/W stock photos.  I was thinking it would be a price between both sizes. Kind of weird it costs as much as the larger one even though it's smaller. I wonder if the the N/S going to cost more soon.





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its been on the MK site for a while, I just think the pricing is off for what your getting. How can you charge the same price for the large and midsize hamilton??  I'm feeling some sort of way about it. Its the principle. N/S hammies will probably go up in price if those midsize sell well. I Guess time will tell.


I think it matches the size of the European version of the e/w Hamilton.  If so, I think that one was close to the price of the n/s Hamilton tote, too.


----------



## paula3boys

Would it have removable strap like the European version as well?


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Would it have removable strap like the European version as well?


I checked on the website, but it doesn't say.  It doesn't look like it's removable from the picture, but it also doesn't show the middle zipper section that PamK mentioned, so who knows?


----------



## bellevie0891

paula3boys said:


> Would it have removable strap like the European version as well?





ubo22 said:


> I checked on the website, but it doesn't say.  It doesn't look like it's removable from the picture, but it also doesn't show the middle zipper section that PamK mentioned, so who knows?



That was my next question also... I like the one on the regular Hamiltons though  Its thicker than the Selma and Sutton and its comfier to me


----------



## TAZxSPIN

with her ex-small Miranda


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> That was my next question also... I like the one on the regular Hamiltons though  Its thicker than the Selma and Sutton and its comfier to me


Me, too!  If it ends up being the European version, then I might have to pass.  I don't like having a section divider or a thinner strap, even if it is detachable.


----------



## ubo22

TAZxSPIN said:


> with her ex-small Miranda


Gorgeous outfit and Miranda!


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Me, too!  If it ends up being the European version, then I might have to pass.  I don't like having a section divider or a thinner strap, even if it is detachable.




I don't like section divider either


----------



## Pinkalicious

TAZxSPIN said:


> with her ex-small Miranda



love it!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Yes, it's already on the MK website!!!  The new large Hamilton satchel is 14 inches wide (the same as the large tote), but only 10.5 inches tall (instead of 13 inches tall for the large tote).  I think it might be the same size as Norwegian Girl's European version of the e/w Hamilton.



Really? I didn't see it. It's really a great size, I use mine all the time! Can anyone post a pic? Just found the moc Croc/ calf skin version Hamilton at $199...So irritating that MK doesn't ship to Norway, and I don't think they have the same offer here.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> I think it matches the size of the European version of the e/w Hamilton.  If so, I think that one was close to the price of the n/s Hamilton tote, too.



Yes it was. I paid the same price for mine. I think it's because it's a little bit longer on the base, has a middle section with zipper and detatchable shoulderstrap. In my oppinion - worth every penny. I use mine alot, and love having one of my Hamiltons in a different size.


----------



## cny1941

This cutie is perfect for Friday movie night


----------



## Norwegian Girl

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2950732
> 
> 
> This cutie is perfect for Friday movie night



What a great bag! Congratulations!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> with her ex-small Miranda



Beautiful! I love all your mod shots!

I find the Ex S Miranda difficult to keep its shape when worn with the long strap on one shoulder. Does your wife have the same issue or not?


----------



## cny1941

Norwegian Girl said:


> What a great bag! Congratulations!




Thank you


----------



## cny1941

TAZxSPIN said:


> with her ex-small Miranda




Pretty


----------



## TAZxSPIN

coivcte said:


> Beautiful! I love all your mod shots!
> 
> I find the Ex S Miranda difficult to keep its shape when worn with the long strap on one shoulder. Does your wife have the same issue or not?



It's not the shape she has difficulty with, it's keeping the bag closed.. We just got back from NYC and constantly I had to remind her that the bag was wide open while we were taking public transportation! Perfect for a pickpocket to just take her wallet. &#128542;


----------



## TAZxSPIN

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous outfit and Miranda!



Thank you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs! Goes well with both pink and white coat, and I paired it with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink.  Love this bag, and finds it facinating how it changes color when inside and in daylight. Much brighter and lighter pink in daylight


----------



## PamK

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs! Goes well with both pink and white coat, and I paired it with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink.  Love this bag, and finds it facinating how it changes color when inside and in daylight. Much brighter and lighter pink in daylight




Your new bag is stunning, and looks incredible with your outfit!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

PamK said:


> Your new bag is stunning, and looks incredible with your outfit!!



Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs! Goes well with both pink and white coat, and I paired it with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink.  Love this bag, and finds it facinating how it changes color when inside and in daylight. Much brighter and lighter pink in daylight


Very pretty.  It goes so well with both outfits.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs! Goes well with both pink and white coat, and I paired it with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink.  Love this bag, and finds it facinating how it changes color when inside and in daylight. Much brighter and lighter pink in daylight


Ooo pretty!


----------



## coivcte

TAZxSPIN said:


> It's not the shape she has difficulty with, it's keeping the bag closed.. We just got back from NYC and constantly I had to remind her that the bag was wide open while we were taking public transportation! Perfect for a pickpocket to just take her wallet. &#128542;



Agreed I have the same problem with it not closing.


----------



## breezyme

bellevie0891 said:


> thanks for sharing! So excited!






your welcoe. I'm halmiton crazed .lol


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs! Goes well with both pink and white coat, and I paired it with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink.  Love this bag, and finds it facinating how it changes color when inside and in daylight. Much brighter and lighter pink in daylight



Very pretty!!!! Thanks for the modeling shots.....


----------



## breezyme

ubo22 said:


> i have 2 large hamilton totes, so the large satchel sounds really good.  I'd wait for a sale, too.





me too.


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2950732
> 
> 
> This cutie is perfect for Friday movie night



Such a great pop of color and carefree.


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Such a great pop of color and carefree.




Exactly! Thank you


----------



## B_girl_

I know that my bag isn't a michael kors! But I got a michael kors hamilton wallet to match my dooney and bourke bag  im not normally a dooney and bourke fan ive never really liked their bags, but this bag caught my eye for the spring its so bright and vibrant i had to get it


----------



## bellevie0891

B_girl_ said:


> I know that my bag isn't a michael kors! But I got a michael kors hamilton wallet to match my dooney and bourke bag  im not normally a dooney and bourke fan ive never really liked their bags, but this bag caught my eye for the spring its so bright and vibrant i had to get it
> View attachment 2951504




That is adorable!! [emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> I know that my bag isn't a michael kors! But I got a michael kors hamilton wallet to match my dooney and bourke bag  im not normally a dooney and bourke fan ive never really liked their bags, but this bag caught my eye for the spring its so bright and vibrant i had to get it
> View attachment 2951504


Perfect color coordination.  Love!


----------



## B_girl_

Thank you guys  its one of my favorite sets right now [emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs! Goes well with both pink and white coat, and I paired it with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink.  Love this bag, and finds it facinating how it changes color when inside and in daylight. Much brighter and lighter pink in daylight



love this whole outfit!!! you look awesome and the bag is perfect with the outfit
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CinthiaZ

Norwegian Girl said:


> My new Selma medium messenger in Pale Pink with gold studs! Goes well with both pink and white coat, and I paired it with my Holzweiler scarf and MK Fultons in pink.  Love this bag, and finds it facinating how it changes color when inside and in daylight. Much brighter and lighter pink in daylight


Looking good Norwegian Girl! Happy Easter!! :buttercup:


----------



## Broadwaysbaby31

Can anyone tell me if this is a rare Michael Kors purse?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Broadwaysbaby31 said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a rare Michael Kors purse?



Post your pic in the authenticate thread. Cinthiaz will probably be able to help you. Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## kerriberri76

My medium Sutton in Luggage ready for Easter tomorrow.


----------



## Pinkalicious

kerriberri76 said:


> My medium Sutton in Luggage ready for Easter tomorrow.



So chic!


----------



## coivcte

kerriberri76 said:


> My medium Sutton in Luggage ready for Easter tomorrow.
> View attachment 2951756



Oh I thought you decided to keep the Large? No?!

Add: just saw your post in the Sutton Thread with the explanation  Good choice, I love the Medium Sutton, the shape seems to hold better compare to the Large.


----------



## kerriberri76

coivcte said:


> Oh I thought you decided to keep the Large? No?!
> 
> Add: just saw your post in the Sutton Thread with the explanation  Good choice, I love the Medium Sutton, the shape seems to hold better compare to the Large.






Hi, my name is Kerri and I'm the most indecisive person ever.....EVER. [emoji23]


----------



## breezyme

B_girl_ said:


> I know that my bag isn't a michael kors! But I got a michael kors hamilton wallet to match my dooney and bourke bag  im not normally a dooney and bourke fan ive never really liked their bags, but this bag caught my eye for the spring its so bright and vibrant i had to get it
> View attachment 2951504


love your dooney and  your wallet,im on the hunt for that wallet lol,i love dooney too.


----------



## breezyme

kerriberri76 said:


> My medium Sutton in Luggage ready for Easter tomorrow.
> View attachment 2951756


beautiful sutton happy easter.


----------



## coivcte

kerriberri76 said:


> My medium Sutton in Luggage ready for Easter tomorrow.
> View attachment 2951756





kerriberri76 said:


> Hi, my name is Kerri and I'm the most indecisive person ever.....EVER. [emoji23]



Lol....then you should post in the new Thread called Buyer's Remorse


----------



## B_girl_

breezyme said:


> love your dooney and  your wallet,im on the hunt for that wallet lol,i love dooney too.




Thank youu! I had to find the wallet on ebay because no where else had it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hi all

Not a purse but a pouch lol that said my first MK purchase and only thing i own(for now) by him..

love this thing! exactly what i was looking for roomy enough to take my phone(with cover!) and even has card slots... nice soft leather, and smooth zipper!


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> Hi all
> 
> Not a purse but a pouch lol that said my first MK purchase and only thing i own(for now) by him..
> 
> love this thing! exactly what i was looking for roomy enough to take my phone(with cover!) and even has card slots... nice soft leather, and smooth zipper!




I love these pouches. Really cute! I love the gold hardware against the black. I made an MK purchase yesterday and it would look really nice with your pouch [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> I love these pouches. Really cute! I love the gold hardware against the black. I made an MK purchase yesterday and it would look really nice with your pouch [emoji4]



Thanks TB! er.. so what did you get?? i love the gold against the black too..


----------



## Pinkalicious

kerriberri76 said:


> Hi, my name is Kerri and I'm the most indecisive person ever.....EVER. [emoji23]




Haha just like me! I swear I can never make up my mind [emoji15]


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ready for summer with my Frankie bag and Kenneth cole flip flops.  Outlet sale yesterday my price $111.


----------



## keishapie1973

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Ready for summer with my Frankie bag and Kenneth cole flip flops.  Outlet sale yesterday my price $111.




Awesome!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Bagloverholic

Mrs.President05 said:


> hi guys! I'm so excited to join the PurseForum community. All your posts, reviews and insights have been such a great reference. Thank you all!
> Here is the humble collection I've accumulated over the last half a year. And I'm happy to share it with you.
> 1. Multifunctional Jet set tote in black saffiano leather.
> 2. NS studded Hamilton in vanilla monogram.
> 3. Jet set convertible tote in brown monogram. (I have got tons of use of this one running errands with a baby)
> 4. Medium Frankie bucket bag in black leather.
> 5. Tech wristlet in luggage saffiano leather.


I love your collection


----------



## Bagloverholic

B_girl_ said:


> I was torn between the SUN hamilton and the aquamarine hamilton.. The sun won  i got it for 160 at macys! Woohoo! And the color is gorgeous  i figure i would add yellow to my collection
> View attachment 2949204


your MK bag is so pretty


----------



## Bagloverholic

Sarah03 said:


> Here is my "collection"
> View attachment 2943278
> 
> Raspberry Hamilton & Aquamarine Selma


I love your MK bag and the colours are so lovely


----------



## Twoboyz

HesitantShopper said:


> Thanks TB! er.. so what did you get?? i love the gold against the black too..




I had gotten the medium Sutton in peanut but it had a wrinkle in the leather all down the front. Toon it back. Then yesterday I went to the outlet and got this bag. The Bedford Satchel. I was torn between the Signature fabric and the all black but I went with the all black.


----------



## Sarah03

Bagloverholic said:


> I love your MK bag and the colours are so lovely




Thank you!! I'm hoping to add more to my MK collection.


----------



## Sarah03

Twoboyz said:


> I had gotten the medium Sutton in peanut but it had a wrinkle in the leather all down the front. Toon it back. Then yesterday I went to the outlet and got this bag. The Bedford Satchel. I was torn between the Signature fabric and the all black but I went with the all black.
> 
> View attachment 2952592




This bag is so pretty!  Congrats


----------



## keishapie1973

Twoboyz said:


> I had gotten the medium Sutton in peanut but it had a wrinkle in the leather all down the front. Toon it back. Then yesterday I went to the outlet and got this bag. The Bedford Satchel. I was torn between the Signature fabric and the all black but I went with the all black.
> 
> View attachment 2952592




Very pretty!!! You made the right decision. I don't really care for it in the signature fabric....[emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Ready for summer with my Frankie bag and Kenneth cole flip flops.  Outlet sale yesterday my price $111.



Definitely bring on summer!(heck i'd actually like spring lol)


----------



## HesitantShopper

Twoboyz said:


> I had gotten the medium Sutton in peanut but it had a wrinkle in the leather all down the front. Toon it back. Then yesterday I went to the outlet and got this bag. The Bedford Satchel. I was torn between the Signature fabric and the all black but I went with the all black.
> 
> View attachment 2952592



Oh that is real nice and your dead on my pouch would look great with that! you need to find one too lol


----------



## Twoboyz

Sarah03 said:


> This bag is so pretty!  Congrats




Thanks Sarah! It and my other two MK's are probably my flashiest bags, because of all the gold beautiful hardware. [emoji4]



keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! You made the right decision. I don't really care for it in the signature fabric....[emoji4]




Thanks keishapie! I'm still obsessing about my decision and thinking about the other bag, but what bothered me is they were the same price but that one was fabric as opposed to this all leather one. [emoji4]



HesitantShopper said:


> Oh that is real nice and your dead on my pouch would look great with that! you need to find one too lol




Thanks HS! I think I do. Lol!


----------



## chanelcandy

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2950732
> 
> 
> This cutie is perfect for Friday movie night


can you post more pics? like inside, the back, mod shot? i am contemplating getting the watermelon but am not sure. thanks


----------



## cny1941

chanelcandy said:


> can you post more pics? like inside, the back, mod shot? i am contemplating getting the watermelon but am not sure. thanks




I only have the inside pic. Sorry it's quite late here. Would you mind following the link to see more pics from Nordstrom? Here's the link http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/micha...=1000079&recs_referringPageType=category_page




I normally carry large tote so I throw in this small one & use it for lunch/dinner. It fits credit cards, tissues, lipstick, cash & coins and my iPhone 6+ (slim case). That's it! No room for keys.

I like watermelon too. I also like chili. I think bright colors are good choice for small purse like this


----------



## Minkette

cny1941 said:


> I only have the inside pic. Sorry it's quite late here. Would you mind following the link to see more pics from Nordstrom? Here's the link http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/micha...=1000079&recs_referringPageType=category_page
> 
> View attachment 2952810
> 
> 
> I normally carry large tote so I throw in this small one & use it for lunch/dinner. It fits credit cards, tissues, lipstick, cash & coins and my iPhone 6+ (slim case). That's it! No room for keys.
> 
> I like watermelon too. I also like chili. I think bright colors are good choice for small purse like this


I love this! Good to know it can fit an iPhone 6+. I have an HTC One which is comparable in size! I would love this bag in a bright pop of color like aquamarine!


----------



## melbo

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 2950732
> 
> 
> This cutie is perfect for Friday movie night



This is such a cute bag! I need this in black... Or pink! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> I love this! Good to know it can fit an iPhone 6+. I have an HTC One which is comparable in size! I would love this bag in a bright pop of color like aquamarine!







melbo said:


> This is such a cute bag! I need this in black... Or pink! Thanks for sharing!




Thank you  I've been looking for small bag to fit just my iPhone 6+ for a while. I'm glad I found this cutie. I love how light and free when wearing this bag. I find myself having a new perspective of small bag and I'm looking for more. I hope you'll be able to find yourself in this small bag too. Aquamarine, black or pink, oh so hard to get just one. MK has released so many beautiful spring colors this year.


----------



## tflowers921

This made me proud to be an MK girl lol. All of the other brands had minis or clutches under $1000, but MK has a huge beautiful bag. He's the best!


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2953737
> 
> This made me proud to be an MK girl lol. All of the other brands had minis or clutches under $1000, but MK has a huge beautiful bag. He's the best!


+1
Me, too!  I can't believe most all of the other bags were small clutches and cross-bodies!


----------



## tflowers921

ubo22 said:


> +1
> Me, too!  I can't believe most all of the other bags were small clutches and cross-bodies!




Agreed! I carry way too much for that [emoji6]


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> Agreed! I carry way too much for that [emoji6]


LOL! :lolots: So do I.


----------



## coivcte

Ladies, I need your help! This is all too hard.
I can only keep one out of these two beauties. 
Which one would you suggest and why?


----------



## myluvofbags

coivcte said:


> Ladies, I need your help! This is all too hard.
> I can only keep one out of these two beauties.
> Which one would you suggest and why?



Personally,  I would choose the nude colorblock.   It is light in color but I think it is a very pretty color and with the darker handles will go with a lot of other colors as far as wardrobe.


----------



## keishapie1973

coivcte said:


> Ladies, I need your help! This is all too hard.
> I can only keep one out of these two beauties.
> Which one would you suggest and why?




I, personally, love the nude colorblock. It's gorgeous and will look great with most outfits this time of year. I don't know why but I don't care for the studded luggage Selma. I love the luggage Selma and I'm dying for a studded bag right now, but the two together don't work for me......[emoji16]


----------



## cdtracing

coivcte said:


> Ladies, I need your help! This is all too hard.
> I can only keep one out of these two beauties.
> Which one would you suggest and why?



I like them both.  It really depends on which one you think you will use the most.  The neutral  colorblock is beautiful & has a lot of flexibility for matching your wardrobe.  A great bag for Spring, Summer & going into the Fall.  The luggage is a good year-round color but the studs may make it too much for you.  Both are neutral bags so it really depends of how much you think you're going to use it.  Do you already have a bag in luggage or even peanut or khaki?  If so, you may want to go with the color block for a different look.  JMO


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Oohhh....the colorblock! !


----------



## bellevie0891

coivcte said:


> Ladies, I need your help! This is all too hard.
> I can only keep one out of these two beauties.
> Which one would you suggest and why?



Colorblock! Its so new and fun!  I love luggage but not with studs.


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Ladies, I need your help! This is all too hard.
> I can only keep one out of these two beauties.
> Which one would you suggest and why?



Personally, I prefer the color block. Luggage doesn't work so well with my skin tone, so I'm partial. They are both beautiful though so you can't really make a wrong choice


----------



## kerriberri76

coivcte said:


> Ladies, I need your help! This is all too hard.
> I can only keep one out of these two beauties.
> Which one would you suggest and why?




Colorblock! I love the luggage color but not with the studs for some reason


----------



## keishapie1973

Just got this in today......[emoji1]


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this in today......[emoji1]
> View attachment 2954538



What a cutie!!


----------



## TommyVuitton

HesitantShopper said:


> Hi all
> 
> Not a purse but a pouch lol that said my first MK purchase and only thing i own(for now) by him..
> 
> love this thing! exactly what i was looking for roomy enough to take my phone(with cover!) and even has card slots... nice soft leather, and smooth zipper!




Where can I find this? What's the name?


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this in today......[emoji1]
> View attachment 2954538



So beautiful! How are you liking it?


----------



## melbo

Just bought this bag! Part terrified and part excited about the leather. I don't have a black bag, I don't have a studded one, and I don't have regular sized bag in soft leather. Hopefully this bag will be for me!
P. S. Does anyone know how these micro - studs hold up?


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Just bought this bag! Part terrified and part excited about the leather. I don't have a black bag, I don't have a studded one, and I don't have regular sized bag in soft leather. Hopefully this bag will be for me!
> P. S. Does anyone know how these micro - studs hold up?



I have a hamilton microstud and so far no issues.   That leather must be yummy!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> I have a hamilton microstud and so far no issues.   That leather must be yummy!



The sides look slouchy and soft. Wonder how it compares to the leather on the Miranda? That leather is so beautiful! I think that's next on my wish list &#128517;&#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Just got this in today......[emoji1]
> View attachment 2954538



Modeling shots!!  We need to see a mod shot!!  LOL


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Just bought this bag! Part terrified and part excited about the leather. I don't have a black bag, I don't have a studded one, and I don't have regular sized bag in soft leather. Hopefully this bag will be for me!
> P. S. Does anyone know how these micro - studs hold up?



Be sure to post some mod shots when you get it!!  We love mod shots!


----------



## Minkette

melbo said:


> Just bought this bag! Part terrified and part excited about the leather. I don't have a black bag, I don't have a studded one, and I don't have regular sized bag in soft leather. Hopefully this bag will be for me!
> P. S. Does anyone know how these micro - studs hold up?


I have this bag. It is extremely sturdy. Studs and all. Had it since October 2014. Love it! The leather is pretty tough too!


----------



## Minkette

melbo said:


> The sides look slouchy and soft. Wonder how it compares to the leather on the Miranda? That leather is so beautiful! I think that's next on my wish list &#128517;&#128522;


the leather is very similar to the Colette and Hamilton traveler....

doesn't slouch to much..


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> I have this bag. It is extremely sturdy. Studs and all. Had it since October 2014. Love it! The leather is pretty tough too!



Oh my God! Thank you for letting me know! I feel much better about the durability. I needed something exciting. What kind of outfits do you pair this bag with?


----------



## Minkette

melbo said:


> Oh my God! Thank you for letting me know! I feel much better about the durability. I needed something exciting. What kind of outfits do you pair this bag with?


My rocker chic looks primarily... I only get away with that on casual Friday and on the weekends. Love the look tho!


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> My rocker chic looks primarily... I only get away with that on casual Friday and on the weekends. Love the look tho!



Wow! You got your style down, girl! I tend to balance my outfits. For example, If I'm wearing jeans I pair with a nice blouse and vise a versa. How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking. I feel like I'm too short to pull off an outfit like that!


----------



## kerriberri76

My beautiful find today from Dillard's. They just happened to be marking down this beauty to 50% off when I walked in. I got it for $164 [emoji2].  It's the Medium Sutton in the Electric Blue color with SHW.  I love this so much!


----------



## melbo

kerriberri76 said:


> My beautiful find today from Dillard's. They just happened to be marking down this beauty to 50% off when I walked in. I got it for $164 [emoji2].  It's the Medium Sutton in the Electric Blue color with SHW.  I love this so much!
> View attachment 2954811



She's fabulous! That price is good too!


----------



## MrsLid

I just ordered my first MICHAEL Michael Kors bag from Shop bop today for the 25% Friends and Family sale! http://******/1Fe7vF2 So excited! I'm not a big saffiano leather fan so I was excited to find the soft leather Small Riley Satchel. It is a gorgeous shade called watermelon which I think is a bit more pink IRL than the pic on the site shows. I'll be sure to come back and post pics when it arrives.  YAY!


----------



## Sarah03

kerriberri76 said:


> My beautiful find today from Dillard's. They just happened to be marking down this beauty to 50% off when I walked in. I got it for $164 [emoji2].  It's the Medium Sutton in the Electric Blue color with SHW.  I love this so much!
> View attachment 2954811




Wow!  This bag is stunning in electric blue!


----------



## kerriberri76

melbo said:


> She's fabulous! That price is good too!




I knew I had to have her and for that price I couldn't just leave her there [emoji4]


----------



## kerriberri76

Sarah03 said:


> Wow!  This bag is stunning in electric blue!




I had to contain my excitement when I saw it and I love the silver hard wear


----------



## bellevie0891

MrsLid said:


> I just ordered my first MICHAEL Michael Kors bag from Shop bop today for the 25% Friends and Family sale! http://******/1Fe7vF2 So excited! I'm not a big saffiano leather fan so I was excited to find the soft leather Small Riley Satchel. It is a gorgeous shade called watermelon which I think is a bit more pink IRL than the pic on the site shows. I'll be sure to come back and post pics when it arrives.  YAY!




Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures. I don't think that style and color combo has been posted yet [emoji7] Watermelon is such a pretty color!


----------



## Minkette

melbo said:


> Wow! You got your style down, girl! I tend to balance my outfits. For example, If I'm wearing jeans I pair with a nice blouse and vise a versa. How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking. I feel like I'm too short to pull off an outfit like that!


I'm only 5 foot. I would say the picture is more for inspiration. I usually replace the skirt with skinny jeans or colored jeggings because it is much safer when working with small children. 

Can't let my business out in the streets when I'm crawiing on the floor with kids and making balloon animals.. or attempting to make them...

Also, depending on the weather, I may elect for a 3/4 sleeve blazer for comfort (Nordies has a great brand for petites... only place I have found one that fits my frame properly)


----------



## cdtracing

kerriberri76 said:


> My beautiful find today from Dillard's. They just happened to be marking down this beauty to 50% off when I walked in. I got it for $164 [emoji2].  It's the Medium Sutton in the Electric Blue color with SHW.  I love this so much!
> View attachment 2954811



I love that color with the silver hardware!!!  I have a Sapphire Selma with gh but would love to have something in Electric Blue with sh!  That's beautiful & what a deal!!!  Great price!


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> I'm only 5 foot. I would say the picture is more for inspiration. I usually replace the skirt with skinny jeans or colored jeggings because it is much safer when working with small children.
> 
> Can't let my business out in the streets when I'm crawiing on the floor with kids and making balloon animals.. or attempting to make them...
> 
> Also, depending on the weather, I may elect for a 3/4 sleeve blazer for comfort (Nordies has a great brand for petites... only place I have found one that fits my frame properly)



Haha, omg! I'm 5 foot as well! If you can do it then maybe I can as well. I can never find nice petites so I move on to.. Ahem juniors. I might just give  Nordstrom a try though. Thanks! &#128522;&#128087;&#128096;


----------



## melody910101

I recently got my first Michael Kors selma in pale blue and i love it! I'm glad that it's in the silver hardware as most of the accessories i wear are in silver. 
Sorry about the lighting in the picture, i also got the pale pink wallet to match the bag but unfortunately don't have a picture of it as it hasn't been given to me yet


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melody910101 said:


> I recently got my first Michael Kors selma in pale blue and i love it! I'm glad that it's in the silver hardware as most of the accessories i wear are in silver.
> Sorry about the lighting in the picture, i also got the pale pink wallet to match the bag but unfortunately don't have a picture of it as it hasn't been given to me yet


Truely gorgeous! !


----------



## cny1941

melody910101 said:


> I recently got my first Michael Kors selma in pale blue and i love it! I'm glad that it's in the silver hardware as most of the accessories i wear are in silver.
> 
> Sorry about the lighting in the picture, i also got the pale pink wallet to match the bag but unfortunately don't have a picture of it as it hasn't been given to me yet




Pretty! Pale blue looks better with shw.


----------



## frzsri

Jet Set East West Tote in Chili.
Just arrived, bought via Ebay and the kind ladies at the Authenticate thread has confirmed she's legit. She's enjoying the sunshine while waiting for DS to finish his class


----------



## Norwegian Girl

frzsri said:


> Jet Set East West Tote in Chili.
> Just arrived, bought via Ebay and the kind ladies at the Authenticate thread has confirmed she's legit. She's enjoying the sunshine while waiting for DS to finish his class
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956115


Wow!! Supercute bag! !


----------



## keishapie1973

MrsLid said:


> I just ordered my first MICHAEL Michael Kors bag from Shop bop today for the 25% Friends and Family sale! http://******/1Fe7vF2 So excited! I'm not a big saffiano leather fan so I was excited to find the soft leather Small Riley Satchel. It is a gorgeous shade called watermelon which I think is a bit more pink IRL than the pic on the site shows. I'll be sure to come back and post pics when it arrives.  YAY!



The Riley is gorgeous!!! Please post pics when you receive it.......


----------



## gayboy

Navy selma mini messenger with a black MK fur  charm (too bad the bag hw isn't silver to match the charm)


----------



## breezyme

melbo said:


> just bought this bag! Part terrified and part excited about the leather. I don't have a black bag, i don't have a studded one, and i don't have regular sized bag in soft leather. Hopefully this bag will be for me!
> P. S. Does anyone know how these micro - studs hold up?


this bag is stunning


----------



## melbo

breezyme said:


> this bag is stunning



I sure hope so! It will be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## HesitantShopper

TommyVuitton said:


> Where can I find this? What's the name?



It's called Jet set travel pouch.


----------



## HesitantShopper

kerriberri76 said:


> My beautiful find today from Dillard's. They just happened to be marking down this beauty to 50% off when I walked in. I got it for $164 [emoji2].  It's the Medium Sutton in the Electric Blue color with SHW.  I love this so much!
> View attachment 2954811



Great color and price!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MrsLid said:


> I just ordered my first MICHAEL Michael Kors bag from Shop bop today for the 25% Friends and Family sale! http://******/1Fe7vF2 So excited! I'm not a big saffiano leather fan so I was excited to find the soft leather Small Riley Satchel. It is a gorgeous shade called watermelon which I think is a bit more pink IRL than the pic on the site shows. I'll be sure to come back and post pics when it arrives.  YAY!



Really nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melody910101 said:


> I recently got my first Michael Kors selma in pale blue and i love it! I'm glad that it's in the silver hardware as most of the accessories i wear are in silver.
> Sorry about the lighting in the picture, i also got the pale pink wallet to match the bag but unfortunately don't have a picture of it as it hasn't been given to me yet



Really pretty, i adore that color!



frzsri said:


> Jet Set East West Tote in Chili.
> Just arrived, bought via Ebay and the kind ladies at the Authenticate thread has confirmed she's legit. She's enjoying the sunshine while waiting for DS to finish his class
> 
> 
> View attachment 2956115



Nice! great chain/charm across the front too, suits the bag well.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gayboy said:


> Navy selma mini messenger with a black MK fur  charm (too bad the bag hw isn't silver to match the charm)



Great bag! love the poofball lol


----------



## frzsri

Norwegian Girl said:


> Wow!! Supercute bag! !





HesitantShopper said:


> Nice! great chain/charm across the front too, suits the bag well.



Thanks, am really enjoying taking her round


----------



## Ivanad

I did good yesterday $ 200.00 for 2 bags. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






$75.00 for large cross body  and 126.00 for large satchel


----------



## melbo

Ivanad said:


> I did good yesterday $ 200.00 for 2 bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957518
> View attachment 2957519
> View attachment 2957520
> View attachment 2957521
> 
> $75.00 for large cross body  and 126.00 for large satchel



Wow! That was good! Love those colors and the green is beautiful!


----------



## Ivanad




----------



## Ivanad

melbo said:


> Wow! That was good! Love those colors and the green is beautiful!




Thank you Melbo


----------



## keishapie1973

Ivanad said:


> I did good yesterday $ 200.00 for 2 bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957518
> View attachment 2957519
> View attachment 2957520
> View attachment 2957521
> 
> $75.00 for large cross body  and 126.00 for large satchel




Love the green bag.....[emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

Ivanad said:


> I did good yesterday $ 200.00 for 2 bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2957518
> View attachment 2957519
> View attachment 2957520
> View attachment 2957521
> 
> $75.00 for large cross body  and 126.00 for large satchel




Hi Ivana, another Ivana here [emoji4]. Nice to meet you. Gorgeous spring and summer colors and a great deal!


----------



## melbo

My micro-stud Sophie is finally here! The box was ginormous! I was so excited, my heart was literally racing! MK wraps his bags soooo well. It was delightful removing the tissue and revealing such a gorgeous thing! Love the wings and deep front pocket. The leather is super soft and structured. She's sooo roomy and very light! No need to fit everything like a jigsaw puzzle! She's like a Selma on steroids, lol! 
This is my last bag for a VERY long time! At least until I find a Miranda that I want. I'm cutting myself off before someone else does it for me, lol! &#128566;&#128159;&#128092;


----------



## kerriberri76

melbo said:


> My micro-stud Sophie is finally here! The box was ginormous! I was so excited, my heart was literally racing! MK wraps his bags soooo well. It was delightful removing the tissue and revealing such a gorgeous thing! Love the wings and deep front pocket. The leather is super soft and structured. She's sooo roomy and very light! No need to fit everything like a jigsaw puzzle! She's like a Selma on steroids, lol!
> This is my last bag for a VERY long time! At least until I find a Miranda that I want. I'm cutting myself off before someone else does it for me, lol! [emoji55][emoji738][emoji162]




That's beautiful! Love it [emoji177]


----------



## melbo

kerriberri76 said:


> That's beautiful! Love it [emoji177]



Thank you! &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## bellevie0891

melbo said:


> My micro-stud Sophie is finally here! The box was ginormous! I was so excited, my heart was literally racing! MK wraps his bags soooo well. It was delightful removing the tissue and revealing such a gorgeous thing! Love the wings and deep front pocket. The leather is super soft and structured. She's sooo roomy and very light! No need to fit everything like a jigsaw puzzle! She's like a Selma on steroids, lol!
> This is my last bag for a VERY long time! At least until I find a Miranda that I want. I'm cutting myself off before someone else does it for me, lol! &#128566;&#128159;&#128092;



Stunning


----------



## cny1941

melbo said:


> My micro-stud Sophie is finally here! The box was ginormous! I was so excited, my heart was literally racing! MK wraps his bags soooo well. It was delightful removing the tissue and revealing such a gorgeous thing! Love the wings and deep front pocket. The leather is super soft and structured. She's sooo roomy and very light! No need to fit everything like a jigsaw puzzle! She's like a Selma on steroids, lol!
> This is my last bag for a VERY long time! At least until I find a Miranda that I want. I'm cutting myself off before someone else does it for me, lol! [emoji55][emoji738][emoji162]




Wow..so beautiful! The silver studs and black leather really compliment each other.


----------



## melbo

bellevie0891 said:


> Stunning



Thank you!! I am so happy!


----------



## B_girl_

does anyone have an optic white mks? Thinking about this one


----------



## melbo

cny1941 said:


> Wow..so beautiful! The silver studs and black leather really compliment each other.


They really do! Silver and black is something I've really wanted. I'm glad I finally got it  &#128525;


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> They really do! Silver and black is something I've really wanted. I'm glad I finally got it  [emoji7]




Congrats Melbo!! Super cute and functional[emoji4] lets help each other stop haha I'm serious give me your number I need a support group! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> My micro-stud Sophie is finally here! The box was ginormous! I was so excited, my heart was literally racing! MK wraps his bags soooo well. It was delightful removi
> the tissue and revealing such a gorgeous thing! Love the wings and deep front pocket. The leather is super soft and structured. She's sooo roomy and very light! No need to fit everything like a jigsaw puzzle! She's like a Selma on steroids, lol!
> This is my last bag for a VERY long time! At least until I find a Miranda that I want. I'm cutting myself off before someone else does it for me, lol! &#128566;&#128159;&#128092;



You know I'm loving it!! I almost bought one when they were on sale at the MK boutique. They had 3 other microstud pieces, a hamilton, a hobo and a wallet. The wallet and hamilton were both missing a stud and that made me a little hesitant of microstud. MK has a no return policy so I left that gorgeous bag there. None of the ladies here on the forum with microstud bags have had any problems.  At least at dillards or macys I could return if any issues. Now I wish I had just taken the chance. Enjoy, she's unique and cool!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats Melbo!! Super cute and functional[emoji4] lets help each other stop haha I'm serious give me your number I need a support group! [emoji23][emoji23]



Lol lol! We'll be fine. Saving up for something more expensive will be so worth it, lol!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You know I'm loving it!! I almost bought one when they were on sale at the MK boutique. They had 3 other microstud pieces, a hamilton, a hobo and a wallet. The wallet and hamilton were both missing a stud and that made me a little hesitant of microstud. MK has a no return policy so I left that gorgeous bag there. None of the ladies here on the forum with microstud bags have had any problems.  At least at dillards or macys I could return if any issues. Now I wish I had just taken the chance. Enjoy, she's unique and cool!



Thank you! MK online has a year warranty, even on their clearance... At least that's what they told me. I'm not so worried because the other ladies said theirs have held up quite well. It really reassured me. I'm sure that if you're still open, a chance might present itself in the future &#128522;. I think this bag was a little more expensive on MK (same price on amazon w/NO tax), but the experience was so worth it.


----------



## melbo

Here she is compared to a large Selma. She's a tad bit taller and definitely wider.



All wrapped up-she looks so big &#128522;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Thank you! MK online has a year warranty, even on their clearance... At least that's what they told me. I'm not so worried because the other ladies said theirs have held up quite well. It really reassured me. I'm sure that if you're still open, a chance might present itself in the future &#128522;. I think this bag was a little more expensive on MK (same price on amazon w/NO tax), but the experience was so worth it.



You should be fine as long as your not swinging it around like mad max beyond thunderdome in a parking lot LOL!! I wish I had taken the chance because its a really beautiful studded bag. My sophie is mandarin and I love the style and wish they had made more candy colors. You can get quite a bit of crap in that thing, way more than my selma's. I love it!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You should be fine as long as your not swinging it around like mad max beyond thunderdome in a parking lot LOL!! I wish I had taken the chance because its a really beautiful studded bag. My sophie is mandarin and I love the style and wish they had made more candy colors. You can get quite a bit of crap in that thing, way more than my selma's. I love it!



Lol! I'll keep that in mind! I do wish I they had this in other colors as well. Had your Sophie held its shape or has she gotten softer?


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

She's pretty much the same shape as a year ago. I keep her stuffed, handles up in the dustbag. She is a little softer but still looks brand new. All my bags do thanks to my mom and the bagcare 101 she taught me LOL!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> She's pretty much the same shape as a year ago. I keep her stuffed, handles up in the dustbag. She is a little softer but still looks brand new. All my bags do thanks to my mom and the bagcare 101 she taught me LOL!



Good to know. How often do you switch bags?


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> My micro-stud Sophie is finally here! The box was ginormous! I was so excited, my heart was literally racing! MK wraps his bags soooo well. It was delightful removing the tissue and revealing such a gorgeous thing! Love the wings and deep front pocket. The leather is super soft and structured. She's sooo roomy and very light! No need to fit everything like a jigsaw puzzle! She's like a Selma on steroids, lol!
> This is my last bag for a VERY long time! At least until I find a Miranda that I want. I'm cutting myself off before someone else does it for me, lol! &#128566;&#128159;&#128092;



Beautiful,  congrats!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful,  congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Good to know. How often do you switch bags?


 
I change bags daily. The only time I use the same bag 2 days or more in a row is when i have to travel. I pick a soft leather bag and plan ALL of my outfits around it. I always over pack when i take more than one LOL! Its too much hassle and potentially dangerous jamming handbags in luggage, have you seen what those bag handlers do to our luggage? No thanks. I would stroke out if my extra purses were in a bag I saw a handler toss down the ramp!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I change bags daily. The only time I use the same bag 2 days or more in a row is when i have to travel. I pick a soft leather bag and plan ALL of my outfits around it. I always over pack when i take more than one LOL! Its too much hassle and potentially dangerous jamming handbags in luggage, have you seen what those bag handlers do to our luggage? No thanks. I would stroke out if my extra purses were in a bag I saw a handler toss down the ramp!



Ooh I should do that. It feels like so much work removing stuffing, rearranging items, re-stuffing, etc but I'm sure it's worth it. I need to get a system to make it fast.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Ooh I should do that. It feels like so much work removing stuffing, rearranging items, re-stuffing, etc but I'm sure it's worth it. I need to get a system to make it fast.


Try putting the stuffing in a pillowcase and then stuffing the pillowcase in the bag.  That way you can pull out the entire pillowcase to use the bag instead of pulling out and putting back individual pieces of stuffing each time.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Try putting the stuffing in a pillowcase and then stuffing the pillowcase in the bag.  That way you can pull out the entire pillowcase to use the bag instead of pulling out and putting back individual pieces of stuffing each time.



This +1! I just need to dig thru my closet and find those darn pillowcases.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I change bags daily. The only time I use the same bag 2 days or more in a row is when i have to travel. I pick a soft leather bag and plan ALL of my outfits around it. I always over pack when i take more than one LOL! Its too much hassle and potentially dangerous jamming handbags in luggage, have you seen what those bag handlers do to our luggage? No thanks. I would stroke out if my extra purses were in a bag I saw a handler toss down the ramp!



I forgot to ask, how long should I wait before I can reuse the bag?


----------



## TommyVuitton

gayboy said:


> Navy selma mini messenger with a black MK fur  charm (too bad the bag hw isn't silver to match the charm)




Love it!!!


----------



## coivcte

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You know I'm loving it!! I almost bought one when they were on sale at the MK boutique. They had 3 other microstud pieces, a hamilton, a hobo and a wallet. The wallet and hamilton were both missing a stud and that made me a little hesitant of microstud. MK has a no return policy so I left that gorgeous bag there. None of the ladies here on the forum with microstud bags have had any problems.  At least at dillards or macys I could return if any issues. Now I wish I had just taken the chance. Enjoy, she's unique and cool!



You got me worried there now..
I recently purchased a Micro Stud Hamilton 
Calling for owners of Micro Stud bags, what is your experience so far?


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I forgot to ask, how long should I wait before I can reuse the bag?


You should use them when you want.  Just make sure to take care of them when not in use, like Baglady 3375 says.


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> I have a hamilton microstud and so far no issues.   That leather must be yummy!








Minkette said:


> I have this bag. It is extremely sturdy. Studs and all. Had it since October 2014. Love it! The leather is pretty tough too!











coivcte said:


> You got me worried there now..
> I recently purchased a Micro Stud Hamilton
> Calling for owners of Micro Stud bags, what is your experience so far?



The quotes up there reassured me about the micro - stud. Hopefully all will be well &#128522;


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Ooh I should do that. It feels like so much work removing stuffing, rearranging items, re-stuffing, etc but I'm sure it's worth it. I need to get a system to make it fast.



Its worth the trouble. I just stuff everything in the dustbag and stick it on the shelf. When I'm bored with a bag or no longer using it I always get top dollar when I resell. Mint condition used handbags no matter what brands are hard to come by. Another tip is only keeping ink pens in a actual plastic pen/pencil case. Nothing kills resell value like pen or makeup stains. I had a bag that was mint on the outside but had a horrible ink stain on the lining and it made it really hard to sell for a decent amount.  A 99¢ pencil case has solved that issue for me.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

coivcte said:


> You got me worried there now..
> I recently purchased a Micro Stud Hamilton
> Calling for owners of Micro Stud bags, what is your experience so far?



Don't worry, who knows what happened to those micro's while in the boutique. Customers treat displays horrible.  Just treat her with a little more love than usual like I do with my traveller. I don't regret buying such a soft leather bag. Stop worrying o.k.??


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its worth the trouble. I just stuff everything in the dustbag and stick it on the shelf. When I'm bored with a bag or no longer using it I always get top dollar when I resell. Mint condition used handbags no matter what brands are hard to come by. Another tip is only keeping ink pens in a actual plastic pen/pencil case. Nothing kills resell value like pen or makeup stains. I had a bag that was mint on the outside but had a horrible ink stain on the lining and it made it really hard to sell for a decent amount.  A 99¢ pencil case has solved that issue for me.



Thank you! I do not carry any pens or makeup in my bag,except lipstick which is within another bag. I hate pen stain and will pass up any stained bags unless they are dirt cheap. I don't have such a handsome collection of every day bags, but I'm assuming that if I let it rest for a day I can reuse? It's kind of like bras.. You're supposed to let them rest at least 24 hours in between uses. Mine come from UK and they are not cheap. I baby them so much. Hope this isn't TMI, lol!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Don't worry, who knows what happened to those micro's while in the boutique. Customers treat displays horrible.  Just treat her with a little more love than usual like I do with my traveller. I don't regret buying such a soft leather bag. Stop worrying o.k.??



I agree! People are soo careless with bags, especially when they aren't theirs! I have heard they leave their dustbags behind because they don't use them... whaaat???


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> I agree! People are soo careless with bags, especially when they aren't theirs! I have heard they leave their dustbags behind because they don't use them... whaaat???



That is insane but absolutely true! The dustbag has a purpose. I ask that my purchase is put in the dustbag before it is boxed or bagged. I also keep all plastic, tags and cards with sku numbers etc...even if its torn to shreds. Every bit of info that belongs to the bag I keep. A SA in Dillards gives me extra dustbags whenever I shop because she has a drawer filled with them that people just did not want. Every once in a while i will pick up a second hand bag without a dustbag so she helps me out. I think its weird that people don't want to protect their investment.


----------



## breezyme

melbo said:


> My micro-stud Sophie is finally here! The box was ginormous! I was so excited, my heart was literally racing! MK wraps his bags soooo well. It was delightful removing the tissue and revealing such a gorgeous thing! Love the wings and deep front pocket. The leather is super soft and structured. She's sooo roomy and very light! No need to fit everything like a jigsaw puzzle! She's like a Selma on steroids, lol!
> This is my last bag for a VERY long time! At least until I find a Miranda that I want. I'm cutting myself off before someone else does it for me, lol! &#128566;&#128159;&#128092;


oh my stars,she is beautiful,lov love lov it.


----------



## melbo

breezyme said:


> oh my stars,she is beautiful,lov love lov it.



She looks beautiful and smells divine! Classy and edgy at the same time &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> My micro-stud Sophie is finally here! The box was ginormous! I was so excited, my heart was literally racing! MK wraps his bags soooo well. It was delightful removing the tissue and revealing such a gorgeous thing! Love the wings and deep front pocket. The leather is super soft and structured. She's sooo roomy and very light! No need to fit everything like a jigsaw puzzle! She's like a Selma on steroids, lol!
> This is my last bag for a VERY long time! At least until I find a Miranda that I want. I'm cutting myself off before someone else does it for me, lol! &#128566;&#128159;&#128092;


Ooo love those studs!


----------



## Ivanad

keishapie1973 said:


> Love the green bag.....[emoji3]




Thanks


----------



## Ivanad

Twoboyz said:


> Hi Ivana, another Ivana here [emoji4]. Nice to meet you. Gorgeous spring and summer colors and a great deal!




[emoji8]


----------



## Ivanad

melbo said:


> My micro-stud Sophie is finally here! The box was ginormous! I was so excited, my heart was literally racing! MK wraps his bags soooo well. It was delightful removing the tissue and revealing such a gorgeous thing! Love the wings and deep front pocket. The leather is super soft and structured. She's sooo roomy and very light! No need to fit everything like a jigsaw puzzle! She's like a Selma on steroids, lol!
> This is my last bag for a VERY long time! At least until I find a Miranda that I want. I'm cutting myself off before someone else does it for me, lol! [emoji55][emoji738][emoji162]




Congrats


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love those studs!






Ivanad said:


> Congrats



Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carried my mini Selma in Pearl Grey to din last night


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Thank you!



Would love to see a mod pic - I love the slouchy leather!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Would love to see a mod pic - I love the slouchy leather!



Soon! Will be using her tomorrow or next week... I hate to admit it, but the weather dictates everything here in NY &#128530;&#9748;


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Carried my mini Selma in Pearl Grey to din last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958811



Loooove!


----------



## trefusisgirl

This is my most recent purchase. Large black quilted Sloan with SHW. total Impulse purchase, hope she goes with casual outfits as I tend to wear casual more often than not. love the soft leather. first black bag purchase for many years.  My slight disappointment is I had been hoping to wear her crossbody, but for me the strap isn't long enough and stops at an odd point, ah well.  

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12000&pictureid=114126


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Carried my mini Selma in Pearl Grey to din last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2958811


Love that colour, am hankering after a Selma messenger and pearl grey is a great colour, goes with everything I imagine.


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> This is my most recent purchase. Large black quilted Sloan with SHW. total Impulse purchase, hope she goes with casual outfits as I tend to wear casual more often than not. love the soft leather. first black bag purchase for many years.  My slight disappointment is I had been hoping to wear her crossbody, but for me the strap isn't long enough and stops at an odd point, ah well.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=12000&pictureid=114126



It's very cute and will definitely complement any outfit! Maybe you could buy a longer chain? I bought a shorter one for my hammie messenger


----------



## AhnDella

My new grey baby!













I didn't think I would ever buy an MK bag but I saw this stunner and couldn't resist!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

AhnDella said:


> My new grey baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would ever buy an MK bag but I saw this stunner and couldn't resist!



Stunning Dillon! This bag is so beautiful, stylish and gorgeous!  Congratulations!  I've thought about this bag myself but I have four Hamiltons and they are very similar to Dillon, so I'll pass on it for my collection.  I bet you'll get lots of use from it! Enjoy!


----------



## melbo

AhnDella said:


> My new grey baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would ever buy an MK bag but I saw this stunner and couldn't resist!



She is sooo gorgeous! Congratulations! I almost bought that and still wish I had. Would love to see mod shots!


----------



## tflowers921

AhnDella said:


> My new grey baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would ever buy an MK bag but I saw this stunner and couldn't resist!




So gorgeous! I love this one!


----------



## tflowers921

Large Hamilton in luggage...i took off the lock to switch it up


----------



## bellevie0891

AhnDella said:


> My new grey baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would ever buy an MK bag but I saw this stunner and couldn't resist!




Gorgeous!! Something about that silver hardware against the grey[emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## bellevie0891

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2960114
> 
> Large Hamilton in luggage...i took off the lock to switch it up




Cute!!


----------



## melbo

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2960114
> 
> Large Hamilton in luggage...i took off the lock to switch it up



Nice Hamilton! I sometimes take the lock off as well, open the flaps, and then reattach on the metal bar. Love playing around with the look of my bags!


----------



## tflowers921

melbo said:


> Nice Hamilton! I sometimes take the lock off as well, open the flaps, and then reattach on the metal bar. Love playing around with the look of my bags!




I like that idea too! 
Me too it's a very different look!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

AhnDella said:


> My new grey baby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think I would ever buy an MK bag but I saw this stunner and couldn't resist!



Its a beauty. I saw this today at Dillards on the markdown table for $179.60. I already have a croc gray hamilton w/studs and made myself walk away LOL!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Nice Hamilton! I sometimes take the lock off as well, open the flaps, and then reattach on the metal bar. Love playing around with the look of my bags!



Melbo your avatar pic is so pretty, well you are pretty duh!! You look like your going to the Kentucky Derby. I'm a local and it is wonderful chaos!! The whole city shuts down for it and believe me  its ALL about the hats! Yours is great.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Melbo your avatar pic is so pretty, well you are pretty duh!! You look like your going to the Kentucky Derby. I'm a local and it is wonderful chaos!! The whole city shuts down for it and believe me  its ALL about the hats! Yours is great.



Oh my gosh, you are sooo lucky! I have only worn this hat for the photoshoot. Would love to experience that and see all the bags and hats IRL! Thank you for the compliment &#128566;&#128566;&#128566;. It helps to look at a nice picture when I'm having a bad day.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> Oh my gosh, you are sooo lucky! I have only worn this hat for the photoshoot. Would love to experience that and see all the bags and hats IRL! Thank you for the compliment &#55357;&#56886;&#55357;&#56886;&#55357;&#56886;. It helps to look at a nice picture when I'm having a bad day.



You have to put it on your bucket list! My dad works for major beer distributer that sponsers just about everything Derby weekend and he gets free VIP passes that get you into every celeb party. A few years ago my hubby and I used those tickets and passes and let me tell you, I had so much fun! Party hopped all night long. We ended up in a booth at one party with Kid Rock, Travis Tritt and Cuba Gooding jr. Weird combo right? Cuba was totally wasted by 12am and the party was just getting started. He had been drinking all day I later found out LOL! Kid Rock is not at all what he seems. He's actually quiet and kind and brought some chick that looked like Pam A. I asked him if that was her sister and he died laughing.


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You have to put it on your bucket list! My dad works for major beer distributer that sponsers just about everything Derby weekend and he gets free VIP passes that get you into every celeb party. About 3 years ago my hubby and I used those tickets and passes and let me tell you, I had so much fun! Party hopped all night long. We ended up in a booth at one party with Kid Rock, Travis Tritt and Cuba Gooding jr. Weird combo right? Cuba was totally wasted by 12am and the party was just getting started. He had been drinking all day I later found out LOL! Kid Rock is not at all what he seems. He's actually quiet and kind and brought some chick that looked like Pam A. I asked him if that was her sister and he died laughing.



Lol omg! Look at you! That is amazing! Mingling with celebs and you are soo ballsy! Lol, I would have blushed!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I couldn't help myself, she looked like her twin! It was total word vomit. I'm not the only one who thought it was spooky. Its almost like he put out an ad for huge boobs, drawn on brows,  dark roots and sorta dumb-that was mean LOL! She could have been a rocket scientist for all I know heehee!!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I couldn't help myself, she looked like her twin! It was total word vomit. I'm not the only one who thought it was spooky. Its almost like he put out an ad for huge boobs, drawn on brows,  dark roots and sorta dumb-that was mean LOL! She could have been a rocket scientist for all I know heehee!!



Haha yeeeaahh..let's give her the benefit of doubt. &#128513;&#128521;


----------



## B_girl_

About to order my aquamarine! )


----------



## paula3boys

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2960423
> 
> About to order my aquamarine! )




Where at?


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Oh my gosh, you are sooo lucky! I have only worn this hat for the photoshoot. Would love to experience that and see all the bags and hats IRL! Thank you for the compliment &#128566;&#128566;&#128566;. It helps to look at a nice picture when I'm having a bad day.


Is that you, Melbo?? I thought it was a movie star and you stole their pic!! lol! You are gorgeous! Such a cute hat! What a pretty lady you are!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You have to put it on your bucket list! My dad works for major beer distributer that sponsers just about everything Derby weekend and he gets free VIP passes that get you into every celeb party. A few years ago my hubby and I used those tickets and passes and let me tell you, I had so much fun! Party hopped all night long. We ended up in a booth at one party with Kid Rock, Travis Tritt and Cuba Gooding jr. Weird combo right? Cuba was totally wasted by 12am and the party was just getting started. He had been drinking all day I later found out LOL! Kid Rock is not at all what he seems. He's actually quiet and kind and brought some chick that looked like Pam A. I asked him if that was her sister and he died laughing.


Wow! How cool is that? I had a neighbor that worked for a beer distributor too!  and he used to get us tickets, for all kinds of concerts. What a cooincidence! He worked for Miller. They sponsor all kind of things. Nice to have someone with 'tickets'! lol! I didn't get to go backstage though. WOW! 

I did get to meet Stevie Ray Vaughn once though. That was through my boss at a club I worked at in Chicago,a long time ago. Stevie was very shy until he got his guitar going and then he wasn't so shy anymore! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2960423
> 
> About to order my aquamarine! )


That is really pretty. I could go for that. Love that outer pocket. Wonder if the straps are long enough to wear over the shoulder?


----------



## coivcte

myluvofbags said:


> I actually tied and made a knot so now when I do use it on my shoulder it stays nicely closed and doesn't do that weird sideways pulling.  The leather will probably be stuck like that though and you can still small gaps on the sides but guess that is just how the bag is.  I'm fine with that.



Myluvofbags, how do you make the knot so tight?
If you have time, do you mind giving me a bit more instruction?
I tried it today on my Ex Small Miranda and the knot keep undoing itself.
The thing is, I'm not sure if I did it correctly?


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> Is that you, Melbo?? I thought it was a movie star and you stole their pic!! lol! You are gorgeous! Such a cute hat! What a pretty lady you are!



Lol, you are too kind!! It is me and I do love a big hat! My favorite look is an Audrey Hepburn one, but not very practical, at least for me. Still love it though! Thanks for the kind words &#128522;&#128566;


----------



## Bagloverholic

My Michael Kors collection at the moment and planning to purchase a new bag and wallet this year but still looking for what colour and designs will I like  xx 

But loving everyone's bags and collection and seeing them does give me ideas on what to buy next  xx


----------



## AhnDella

Norwegian Girl said:


> Stunning Dillon! This bag is so beautiful, stylish and gorgeous!  Congratulations!  I've thought about this bag myself but I have four Hamiltons and they are very similar to Dillon, so I'll pass on it for my collection.  I bet you'll get lots of use from it! Enjoy!



Thank you! I have a bag that is similar but not in the same color and I'm a sucker for a great color. It was either this bag or the electric blue Selma.



melbo said:


> She is sooo gorgeous! Congratulations! I almost bought that and still wish I had. Would love to see mod shots!



Thanks! As soon as I update my camera, I'll definitely post some mod shots!



bellevie0891 said:


> Gorgeous!! Something about that silver hardware against the grey[emoji108]&#127995;



Thanks! Yes, love the silver against the grey. I usually go for gold hardware but I lost it when I saw this beauty haha



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Its a beauty. I saw this today at Dillards on the markdown table for $179.60. I already have a croc gray hamilton w/studs and made myself walk away LOL!



What? I paid more than that! It's okay though, she was worth it. I need to remember to stop by Dillards more often.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

AhnDella said:


> Thank you! I have a bag that is similar but not in the same color and I'm a sucker for a great color. It was either this bag or the electric blue Selma.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! As soon as I update my camera, I'll definitely post some mod shots!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes, love the silver against the grey. I usually go for gold hardware but I lost it when I saw this beauty haha
> 
> 
> 
> What? I paid more than that! It's okay though, she was worth it. I need to remember to stop by Dillards more often.


For some reason, almost everything that was 30% off went to 50% off yesterday instore. The table had a little bit of everything on it too. Im saving up for a new Gucci so I'm holding off for now, although at 50% off I could buy like 6-7 MK's for the price of a new Gucci LOL!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

melbo said:


> Lol, you are too kind!! It is me and I do love a big hat! My favorite look is an Audrey Hepburn one, but not very practical, at least for me. Still love it though! Thanks for the kind words &#128522;&#128566;


You resemble Audrey Hephurn and I am sure you have been told that before. You have her long slim neckline and coloring. Wow!! What the heck are you doing on this forum?? lol! You should be in Hollywood!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bagloverholic said:


> My Michael Kors collection at the moment and planning to purchase a new bag and wallet this year but still looking for what colour and designs will I like  xx
> 
> But loving everyone's bags and collection and seeing them does give me ideas on what to buy next  xx


Love that tan leather bag! Does it have a style name??


----------



## Minkette

Studded Sophie today


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> Studded Sophie today



Gorgeous!!! She still has her shape and studs! I need to use mine, but first gotta treat with conditioner and spray. I love this bag!


----------



## melbo

CinthiaZ said:


> You resemble Audrey Hephurn and I am sure you have been told that before. You have her long slim neckline and coloring. Wow!! What the heck are you doing on this forum?? lol! You should be in Hollywood!



Thanks but I wish! Audrey was gorgeous and had a beautiful personality as well. Hollywood? Maybe in another lifetime &#128522;. 

That picture was taken during a VERY long winter... No sun and lots of snow! My skin didn't see much light! I am a light/medium brown skinned girl, which is why I find it hard to carry colors in luggage and khaki. . I get sad when I have to pass them up... But then I find one that I like and it's back to being happy &#128522;.


----------



## Minkette

melbo said:


> Gorgeous!!! She still has her shape and studs! I need to use mine, but first gotta treat with conditioner and spray. I love this bag!


Thank you!


----------



## gratefulgirl

This just in....Cindy Crossbody in Luggage! I love her! Sorry for the bad pictures. I had to take them quickly, my son was insisting on photobombing my pictures.


----------



## melbo

gratefulgirl said:


> This just in....Cindy Crossbody in Luggage! I love her! Sorry for the bad pictures. I had to take them quickly, my son was insisting on photobombing my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961321
> View attachment 2961322
> View attachment 2961323



Beautiful! Wrapped so nicely as well! You did good!


----------



## keishapie1973

gratefulgirl said:


> This just in....Cindy Crossbody in Luggage! I love her! Sorry for the bad pictures. I had to take them quickly, my son was insisting on photobombing my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961321
> View attachment 2961322
> View attachment 2961323



Love it!!!! Modeling pics please.....


----------



## gratefulgirl

melbo said:


> Beautiful! Wrapped so nicely as well! You did good!




Thank you. This was my first time ordering from Ebags. I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## gratefulgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!! Modeling pics please.....




Thank you! I'm ready to model it lol.


----------



## ubo22

gratefulgirl said:


> This just in....Cindy Crossbody in Luggage! I love her! Sorry for the bad pictures. I had to take them quickly, my son was insisting on photobombing my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961321
> View attachment 2961322
> View attachment 2961323


Love this!  I'd really like to see mod pics, too!


----------



## cdtracing

gratefulgirl said:


> This just in....Cindy Crossbody in Luggage! I love her! Sorry for the bad pictures. I had to take them quickly, my son was insisting on photobombing my pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961321
> View attachment 2961322
> View attachment 2961323



Wow!  She's perfect.  Let's see some mod shots so we can see how gorgeous you look wearing her!!


----------



## Bagloverholic

CinthiaZ said:


> Love that tan leather bag! Does it have a style name??


Hi, I forgot the style name of the bag , but it's similar to the design of the sloan school satchel bag and have loads of compartments inside too


----------



## Candypink1972

Michael kors East west tote, matching wallet and clutch wristlet , now want the cosmetics bag


----------



## Candypink1972




----------



## Candypink1972

With Grayson bag


----------



## bellevie0891

Candypink1972 said:


> View attachment 2962070
> 
> 
> With Grayson bag




Cute set!


----------



## gratefulgirl

cdtracing said:


> Wow!  She's perfect.  Let's see some mod shots so we can see how gorgeous you look wearing her!!




Thank you. I can't wait to wear her.


----------



## gratefulgirl

Candypink1972 said:


> View attachment 2962070
> 
> 
> With Grayson bag




Nice. I have the large Grayson as well. It's perfect for road trips.


----------



## lluuccka

Candypink1972 said:


> View attachment 2962070
> 
> 
> With Grayson bag


Nice collection!


----------



## altigirl88

melbo said:


> Nice Hamilton! I sometimes take the lock off as well, open the flaps, and then reattach on the metal bar. Love playing around with the look of my bags!



I have taken to attaching the lock on the loop that has the clochette (sp?) and leaving the flaps open. I've seen others do this with Birkins. I have a stiffer saffiano Hamilton I wouldn't try it with, but I have a slouchier colorblock saffiano Hamilton that looks perfect like that.


----------



## melbo

altigirl88 said:


> I have taken to attaching the lock on the loop that has the clochette (sp?) and leaving the flaps open. I've seen others do this with Birkins. I have a stiffer saffiano Hamilton I wouldn't try it with, but I have a slouchier colorblock saffiano Hamilton that looks perfect like that.



Oooh I have tried that as well, but for some reason I don't like it so much. I think it's because the lock is too big, but that is my preference and every now and then I'll still do it!


----------



## altigirl88

melbo said:


> Oooh I have tried that as well, but for some reason I don't like it so much. I think it's because the lock is too big, but that is my preference and every now and then I'll still do it!



I like, too, that it keeps the lock from swinging around on the handle.


----------



## lluuccka

You all have absolute stunning bags! I'm going to show mine in time


----------



## lluuccka

My luggage Hamilton.


----------



## melbo

lluuccka said:


> My luggage Hamilton.



Cute!


----------



## Aero63

Here are some of my bags.  I saw one the other day and hopefully i can post that in the future, lol

[


URL=http://s268.photobucket.com/user/cookiebaker


_photos/media/Michael%20Kors/562A63C8-7811-4

78B6F725AB2.jpg[/IMG][/URL]FCB-8F9B-BDC1AF0A8C29.jpg.html]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]


----------



## myluvofbags

Aero63 said:


> Here are some of my bags.  I saw one the other day and hopefully i can post that in the future, lol
> 
> [
> 
> 
> URL=http://s268.photobucket.com/user/cookiebaker
> 
> 
> _photos/media/Michael%20Kors/562A63C8-7811-4
> 
> 78B6F725AB2.jpg[/IMG][/URL]FCB-8F9B-BDC1AF0A8C29.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Nice bags.   Especially like your vanilla weston.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

lluuccka said:


> My luggage Hamilton.


  I love this color in the Hamilton so rich looking.  I just picked up a yellow Hamilton at the outlet loving it too.


----------



## melbo

Aero63 said:


> Here are some of my bags.  I saw one the other day and hopefully i can post that in the future, lol
> 
> [
> 
> 
> URL=http://s268.photobucket.com/user/cookiebaker
> 
> 
> _photos/media/Michael%20Kors/562A63C8-7811-4
> 
> 78B6F725AB2.jpg[/IMG][/URL]FCB-8F9B-BDC1AF0A8C29.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Love your bags!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> My luggage Hamilton.


  Very nice! Love the luggage color! One of my favorites.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aero63 said:


> Here are some of my bags.  I saw one the other day and hopefully i can post that in the future, lol
> 
> [
> 
> 
> URL=http://s268.photobucket.com/user/cookiebaker
> 
> 
> _photos/media/Michael%20Kors/562A63C8-7811-4
> 
> 78B6F725AB2.jpg[/IMG]FCB-8F9B-BDC1AF0A8C29.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


 

ALLRIGHT!! I found someone else who likes the chain straps! Aren't they pretty? I think they look like added jewelry to your outfit. Nice bags!! The last one is my favorite! SHARP!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I don't come on these threads too often and try to stay on the authenticity thread. I have been visiting these threads more , recently, and now I remember WHY I stay away!! It makes me want to run out and buy all of them! lol! It's kind of like putting candy in front of a baby and not giving it to them. I hope I do't start crying! WAAA!! lol! Pure torture. I'm OUTTA here!


----------



## Aero63

CinthiaZ said:


> ALLRIGHT!! I found someone else who likes the chain straps! Aren't they pretty? I think they look like added jewelry to your outfit. Nice bags!! The last one is my favorite! SHARP!!



Thanks!  I do like some of the chain bags.  The black one I am using now, lol.  I am selling the first and the Hamilton; beautiful but not quite feeling them.  The luggage is my favorite so far.


----------



## melbo

My latest bag, Small Miranda Tote! She's so pretty and perfect!


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> My latest bag, Small Miranda Tote! She's so pretty and perfect!



love thsi!!!


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> love thsi!!!



Thank you! I thought I would have to wait forever to own this, but I got so lucky. I am so blessed!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

melbo said:


> My latest bag, Small Miranda Tote! She's so pretty and perfect!



She's gorgeous!!


----------



## melbo

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> She's gorgeous!!



Thank you &#128522;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## jhowen

i have this bag and worried because its less dan 2 months wen purchased it but the handles already un glued ;(


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> My latest bag, Small Miranda Tote! She's so pretty and perfect!



I love it the Miranda!!  How much will she hold?  I like large bags but would get a smaller Miranda if it would hold what I need.

And I love your avatar picture!!  You are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

jhowen said:


> i have this bag and worried because its less dan 2 months wen purchased it but the handles already un glued ;(



Are you referring to the miranda?   Anyway,  two months is within the warranty period.   You should take it back to replace or repair.   Sorry to hear about that.   Sounds like a defect.


----------



## cdtracing

jhowen said:


> i have this bag and worried because its less dan 2 months wen purchased it but the handles already un glued ;(





myluvofbags said:


> Are you referring to the miranda?   Anyway,  two months is within the warranty period.   You should take it back to replace or repair.   Sorry to hear about that.   Sounds like a defect.



Yes, I agree with Myluvobags.  2 months is well within the warranty so I would definitely take it back for a replacement.  Sorry you've had this problem but MK will make it right.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> I love it the Miranda!!  How much will she hold?  I like large bags but would get a smaller Miranda if it would hold what I need.
> 
> And I love your avatar picture!!  You are absolutely gorgeous!!!



Thank you!! You are so sweet! &#128566;&#128566;
She's 10 1/2 W X 11" H X 6" D. Personally, what I look for is depth. I prefer a wider bag than a longer one. I feel that the soft leather accomodates/expands more if I were to stuff her. Saffiano doesn't do that so it's a plus. Do you want to see comparison pics between bags? &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> Thank you!! You are so sweet! &#128566;&#128566;
> She's 10 1/2 W X 11" H X 6" D. Personally, what I look for is depth. I prefer a wider bag than a longer one. I feel that the soft leather accomodates/expands more if I were to stuff her. Saffiano doesn't do that so it's a plus. Do you want to see comparison pics between bags? &#128522;



Would love to see a comparison. Thank you!


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> My latest bag, Small Miranda Tote! She's so pretty and perfect!



Wow.....love it!!!!!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Would love to see a comparison. Thank you!



I'm just dying to do this. I'll take them tomorrow when the lighting is better. . 
I think the medium or large would suit your needs better. IMO, Miranda's are very light for their size. I was looking for a small or medium, but found the small for a very good price. Eventually I want to own more in different sizes and colors. &#128092;&#128092;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> Wow.....love it!!!!!



Thanks! You were a good influence (or bad, depending on who you ask, hehe)! Your picture definitely kept the momentum going &#128522;&#128077;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Thank you!! You are so sweet! &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> She's 10 1/2 W X 11" H X 6" D. Personally, what I look for is depth. I prefer a wider bag than a longer one. I feel that the soft leather accomodates/expands more if I were to stuff her. Saffiano doesn't do that so it's a plus. Do you want to see comparison pics between bags? &#65533;&#65533;


 


melbo said:


> I'm just dying to do this. I'll take them tomorrow when the lighting is better. .
> I think the medium or large would suit your needs better. IMO, Miranda's are very light for their size. I was looking for a small or medium, but found the small for a very good price. Eventually I want to own more in different sizes and colors. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;


Melbo, the Miranda measurements for the small, medium, and large tote are all over the place!  I recall that myluvofbags' pink Miranda was roughly 9" x 9" and we thought hers was a medium instead of a large.  Mine is roughly 13" x 13" which is definitely a large.  If yours is roughly 11" x 11" then it's closer to a medium than a small.  I'm so confused by all the varying measurements on the Miranda.    Maybe myluvofbags' pink Miranda is actually a small instead of a medium or a large?


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> Melbo, the Miranda measurements for the small, medium, and large tote are all over the place!  I recall that myluvofbags' pink Miranda was roughly 9" x 9" and hers was a medium that she thought was a large.  Mine is roughly 13" x 13" which is definitely a large.  If yours is roughly 11" x 11" then it's closer to a medium than a small.  I'm so confused by all the varying measurements on the Miranda.



I know what you're saying. I was confused too. I measured her myself to confirm the size. I measured from the bottom, not from her wings. I also measured all the way to the top flap. I compared measurements with Zappos and it seems correct.


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo it's gorgeous! love it! now can i borrow your sophie since you are busy with miranda now? lol!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> I know what you're saying. I was confused too. I measured her myself to confirm the size. I measured from the bottom, not from her wings. I also measured all the way to the top flap. I compared measurements with Zappos and it seems correct.


I'm sure your measurements are correct.  It's MK that's off!!!  There is no consistency in his sizing between the small, medium and large Miranda.  Hence, it's almost impossible to compare across Miranda styles because the measurements are all different.  Oh, well.


----------



## coivcte

melbo said:


> I'm just dying to do this. I'll take them tomorrow when the lighting is better. .
> I think the medium or large would suit your needs better. IMO, Miranda's are very light for their size. I was looking for a small or medium, but found the small for a very good price. Eventually I want to own more in different sizes and colors. &#128092;&#128092;&#128518;&#128518;



I would love to see comparison photos too, appreciate for taking the time to do this for us ladies on the MK forum. This is truly the best, most helpful, kind, enthusiastic, fun forum I have been on so far! I was on two other higher end designer forum in the last 12 months and it's kind of depressing where it seems quiet or no one really cares.

Looking forward to the photos because as ubo22 said, the sizing is very confusing for the Miranda. The only one I can be sure of is the Ex Small as they have the long strap plus the colour released for Ex Small is a bit different to the other Miranda. 
Would need to be sure of what size I'm after before my next purchase (if I can afford another one that is..lol)


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> I'm sure your measurements are correct.  It's MK that's off!!!  There is no consistency in his sizing between the small, medium and large Miranda.  Hence, it's almost impossible to compare across Miranda styles because the measurements are all different.  Oh, well.



Correction, even Zappos is wrong. They list her as 13" H and she's more of a 11 1/2"! In all fairness, they don't list her as small, just Miranda Tote. Everyone seems to have their own measurements. :what:


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> melbo it's gorgeous! love it! now can i borrow your sophie since you are busy with miranda now? lol!



Lol lol. You need to get one so we can be bag twins.. Or double twins when you get a Miranda &#128522;


----------



## melbo

coivcte said:


> I would love to see comparison photos too, appreciate for taking the time to do this for us ladies on the MK forum. This is truly the best, most helpful, kind, enthusiastic, fun forum I have been on so far! I was on two other higher end designer forum in the last 12 months and it's kind of depressing where it seems quiet or no one really cares.
> 
> Looking forward to the photos because as ubo22 said, the sizing is very confusing for the Miranda. The only one I can be sure of is the Ex Small as they have the long strap plus the colour released for Ex Small is a bit different to the other Miranda.
> Would need to be sure of what size I'm after before my next purchase (if I can afford another one that is..lol)



Will do! I love this forum as well. All the girls are fun, helpful, wonderful, and inspiring! Including you &#128540;


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Correction, even Zappos is wrong. They list her as 13" H and she's more of a 11 1/2"! In all fairness, they don't list her as small, just Miranda Tote. Everyone seems to have their own measurements. :what:


The full front leather piece is roughly a square with 1/2 inch shorter along the length.  So yours is 10.5" x 11" and mine is 13" x 13.5".  Yours should be a medium and myluvofbags' should be a small.  

I'm guessing, but I think it should be...
~13" x 13" = large
~11" x 11" = medium
~ 9" x 9" = small
and the x-small should be somewhere between 7-8" square.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> The full front leather piece is roughly a square with 1/2 inch shorter along the length.  So yours is 10.5" x 11" and mine is 13" x 13.5".  Yours should be a medium and myluvofbags' should be a small.
> 
> I'm guessing, but I think it should be...
> ~13" x 13" = large
> ~11" x 11" = medium
> ~ 9" x 9" = small
> and the x-small should be somewhere between 7-8" square.



Ubo22, you are right! What throws me off is the tag! They don't disclose size unless it's a large. So strange!


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Ubo22, you are right! What throws me off is the tag! They don't disclose size unless it's a large. So strange!


Because the only consistent size is the large!


----------



## cdtracing

Measurements on the MK site are off on a lot of bags, not just the Miranda.  I've saw measurements on one bag (I don't remember which one) that were more in line for a small instead of a large.  MK could really use some quality control over measurements listed on the website.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> The full front leather piece is roughly a square with 1/2 inch shorter along the length.  So yours is 10.5" x 11" and mine is 13" x 13.5".  Yours should be a medium and myluvofbags' should be a small.
> 
> I'm guessing, but I think it should be...
> ~13" x 13" = large
> ~11" x 11" = medium
> ~ 9" x 9" = small
> and the x-small should be somewhere between 7-8" square.



This sounds right although confusing as heck.  Took mine out to measure how melbo measured.   
My Pink is about the same as melbo new black.  11(right under 11)x12(8 1/2 not counting flap)x6 deep and tag only reads quilted tote
My 2 xs bags are 8 1/2x9 (7 not counting flap)x 5 1/2 and reads xs tote.


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> This sounds right although confusing as heck.  Took mine out to measure how melbo measured.
> My Pink is about the same as melbo new black.  11(right under 11)x12(8 1/2 not counting flap)x6 deep and tag only reads quilted tote
> My 2 xs bags are 8 1/2x9 (7 not counting flap)x 5 1/2 and reads xs tote.


So it looks like both of yours are medium.  Yours is a bit bigger than Melbo's.  Is there even a small size?  I know the large has a 7 inch depth and the medium has a 6 inch depth.  And your x-small is closer to what I thought a small was.  So confusing.  Maybe there isn't a small, just an x-small, but I could have sworn there once was a small?   Maybe they renamed the small tote the x-small tote and added a shoulder strap.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> So it looks like both of yours are medium.  Yours is a bit bigger than Melbo's.  Is there even a small size?  I know the large has a 7 inch depth and the medium has a 6 inch depth.  And your x-small is closer to what I thought a small was.  So confusing.  Maybe there isn't a small, just an x-small, but I could have sworn there once was a small?   Maybe they renamed the small tote the x-small tote and added a shoulder strap.



I'm pretty sure you are correct.   I recall a small size too before.   Ugh,  oh well,  I'm done with my miranda collection now.  On another note I love my xs miranda only I wish the shoulder strap swiveled.   My peanut bag came undone the other day and I almost dropped it!  Mini heart attack!


----------



## cny1941

melbo said:


> My latest bag, Small Miranda Tote! She's so pretty and perfect!




Wow..soooo pretty! I can smell the leather from here..yum yum


----------



## melbo

cny1941 said:


> Wow..soooo pretty! I can smell the leather from here..yum yum



Thanks you! She's divine!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> I'm pretty sure you are correct.   I recall a small size too before.   Ugh,  oh well,  I'm done with my miranda collection now.  On another note I love my xs miranda only I wish the shoulder strap swiveled.   My peanut bag came undone the other day and I almost dropped it!  Mini heart attack!



Omg, soo scary! I would be so upset if I dropped any of my bags. Your Miranda collection is TDF! Would love to have one with a strap. I noticed the current Miranda's have straps. 
Maybe we're going crazy because they changed the sizes, like the Selma, lol.


----------



## melbo

ubo22 said:


> So it looks like both of yours are medium.  Yours is a bit bigger than Melbo's.  Is there even a small size?  I know the large has a 7 inch depth and the medium has a 6 inch depth.  And your x-small is closer to what I thought a small was.  So confusing.  Maybe there isn't a small, just an x-small, but I could have sworn there once was a small?   Maybe they renamed the small tote the x-small tote and added a shoulder strap.



They listed mine as small because she's 10.5/11". Zappos lists their medium as 12 and large as 13". Depth climbs up 1/2". So if medium is 6.5" large is 7" then mine could still be a small??


----------



## aunt_sweden

My new baby. Medium Selma in mandarin. Love the size and the color.[emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> Omg, soo scary! I would be so upset if I dropped any of my bags. Your Miranda collection is TDF! Would love to have one with a strap. I noticed the current Miranda's have straps.
> Maybe we're going crazy because they changed the sizes, like the Selma, lol.


The only Miranda tote with a shoulder strap is the x-small.  The other Mirandas with the shoulder strap are the new Miranda satchels with the zip top.


----------



## ubo22

melbo said:


> They listed mine as small because she's 10.5/11". Zappos lists their medium as 12 and large as 13". Depth climbs up 1/2". So if medium is 6.5" large is 7" then mine could still be a small??


I'm moving my response over to the Miranda Tote Club thread.


----------



## Minkette

Large Greenwich in luggage and mandarin


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> Large Greenwich in luggage and mandarin



Hot combo! Love your bag! Is she soft in the interior?


----------



## melbo

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 2966240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby. Medium Selma in mandarin. Love the size and the color.[emoji7]



Cuuute! I have this bag in large and definitely in my top 3!


----------



## myluvofbags

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 2966240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby. Medium Selma in mandarin. Love the size and the color.[emoji7]



The color is amazing,  congrats!


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Large Greenwich in luggage and mandarin


Very pretty!  So it looks like the large wasn't too small for you.


----------



## ubo22

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 2966240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby. Medium Selma in mandarin. Love the size and the color.[emoji7]


Gorgeous!


----------



## Minkette

melbo said:


> Hot combo! Love your bag! Is she soft in the interior?



The bag is so smooth on the inside. I quite enjoy the wide base. Fits a lot more than my large Selma. I don't like the bell shape when you close the bah so I usually leave it open.


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> Very pretty!  So it looks like the large wasn't too small for you.



Not at all actually. I think the SA at the MK store showed me the medium. Or... The bag just appeared deceptively small when closed in the bell shape. I never wear it like that. It actually holds more than my large Selma bc the base of the bag is wider.


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Large Greenwich in luggage and mandarin



I love that color combination!!  The mandarin interior really pops!


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> The bag is so smooth on the inside. I quite enjoy the wide base. Fits a lot more than my large Selma. I don't like the bell shape when you close the bah so I usually leave it open.



I love wide bags! I really really wanted this bag, but I need to be good from now on. &#128522; Thanks for sharing, she is a beauty!


----------



## Minkette

cdtracing said:


> I love that color combination!!  The mandarin interior really pops!





melbo said:


> I love wide bags! I really really wanted this bag, but I need to be good from now on. &#128522; Thanks for sharing, she is a beauty!



Thanks!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Finally wore My Cindy Crossbody. I love it, but I need to get a wristlet because my wallet is too big.


----------



## keishapie1973

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 2966381
> 
> Finally wore My Cindy Crossbody. I love it, but I need to get a wristlet because my wallet is too big.




Love it!!! It doesn't fit my full size wallet either. That gave me an excuse to presale a smaller one at Macy's....[emoji3]


----------



## gratefulgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!! It doesn't fit my full size wallet either. That gave me an excuse to presale a smaller one at Macy's....[emoji3]




Which one did you get?


----------



## keishapie1973

gratefulgirl said:


> Which one did you get?




This one. It was super cute in person....

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...-_-240_bops_order_confirmation-_-1740012-_-MB


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Went to outlet today to look.  I did not plan on buying another bag.  Since they had 20% off today I had to have the Stud satchel I love this bag.


----------



## cdtracing

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to outlet today to look.  I did not plan on buying another bag.  Since they had 20% off today I had to have the Stud satchel I love this bag.



Oooooooh!  Love that!  What's the name of this one?


----------



## BeachBagGal

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 2966240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby. Medium Selma in mandarin. Love the size and the color.[emoji7]


LOVE that color!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Large Greenwich in luggage and mandarin


Pretty! Love that Mandarin pop of color!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 2966381
> 
> Finally wore My Cindy Crossbody. I love it, but I need to get a wristlet because my wallet is too big.


Cute!! I'm loving this crossbody on...this might be a future purchase!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to outlet today to look.  I did not plan on buying another bag.  Since they had 20% off today I had to have the Stud satchel I love this bag.


Cutie bag!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

cdtracing said:


> Oooooooh!  Love that!  What's the name of this one?




Hi, This is the outlet bag.  Saffiano Stud Luggage  LG Satchel on the price tag.  I did not find the Jet set verison on MK web site  it may be discontinued.  The new version is called the Large Cindy on the MK site.  I LOVE the stud version.  Ebay should have the Jet set  or the outlet version on sale.


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Large Greenwich in luggage and mandarin



Love it congrats


----------



## Minkette

Made my first youtube video! My handbag collection including Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff, and Coach!

 Terrible lighting.. but gave it my best! 

https://youtu.be/oXsI3CH2L6k


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> Made my first youtube video! My handbag collection including Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff, and Coach!
> 
> Terrible lighting.. but gave it my best!
> 
> https://youtu.be/oXsI3CH2L6k



I saw your video and love your bags! When your sophie came up I was like "omg, I have that bag!" &#128092;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Minkette

melbo said:


> I saw your video and love your bags! When your sophie came up I was like "omg, I have that bag!" &#128092;&#10084;&#10084;


Still structured! 

I thought about you when I filmed that bag!


----------



## melbo

Minkette said:


> Still structured!
> 
> I thought about you when I filmed that bag!



Thank you! You're the only video that showcases her&#128525; &#128525;! Definitely put a couple tags in the description. Everyone loves to preview what they're getting in the mail &#128522;


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Made my first youtube video! My handbag collection including Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff, and Coach!
> 
> Terrible lighting.. but gave it my best!
> 
> https://youtu.be/oXsI3CH2L6k


Great video!  You have so many great bags!


----------



## Minkette

melbo said:


> Thank you! You're the only video that showcases her&#128525; &#128525;! Definitely put a couple tags in the description. Everyone loves to preview what they're getting in the mail &#128522;


Will do!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Minkette said:


> Made my first youtube video! My handbag collection including Michael Kors, Rebecca Minkoff, and Coach!
> 
> Terrible lighting.. but gave it my best!
> 
> https://youtu.be/oXsI3CH2L6k


Great vid -I enjoyed it! Love your collection!!!


----------



## Minkette

ubo22 said:


> Great video!  You have so many great bags!





BeachBagGal said:


> Great vid -I enjoyed it! Love your collection!!!



Thanks so much! I greatly appreciate the feedback and kind words!


----------



## BLee19x

Hey! My first post over here on the MK forum! Black hamilton with rose gold hardware to accompany me on my assessment! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## melbo

BLee19x said:


> Hey! My first post over here on the MK forum! Black hamilton with rose gold hardware to accompany me on my assessment! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967540



Rose gold! Gaah! Totally love!


----------



## BLee19x

melbo said:


> Rose gold! Gaah! Totally love!




Aww thank you! It was the rose gold that sold her to me! Was no question what colour once I saw the rose gold [emoji87]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BLee19x said:


> Hey! My first post over here on the MK forum! Black hamilton with rose gold hardware to accompany me on my assessment! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967540



Welcome to MK. I love the rose gold! You don't see them very often with rose so congrats on snagging one.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

BLee19x said:


> Hey! My first post over here on the MK forum! Black hamilton with rose gold hardware to accompany me on my assessment! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967540




Great bag!! I love rose gold hardware on bags.  I have this Hamilton in sun gold with gold hardware this is my summer bag.  Picked her up on a super deal from the outlet.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My sun yellow Hamilton picked up on clearance this week at the outlet.  I love a yellow bag in the summer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My sun yellow Hamilton picked up on clearance this week at the outlet.  I love a yellow bag in the summer.


Pretty yellow! On my list is a smaller bag in yellow...don't have any yellow bags *yet.*


----------



## keishapie1973

BLee19x said:


> Hey! My first post over here on the MK forum! Black hamilton with rose gold hardware to accompany me on my assessment! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967540



Love it with rose gold!!!


----------



## BLee19x

Aww thanks everyone! Loving it over on this forum already [emoji1]


----------



## cdtracing

BLee19x said:


> Hey! My first post over here on the MK forum! Black hamilton with rose gold hardware to accompany me on my assessment! [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967540



That rose gold is awesome!!  I love it with black!


----------



## melbo

Miss Sophie looking all fabulous and chic. She was great company! &#128518;&#128518;&#128159;&#128159;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Not my first MK purchase(as i have a pouch) but my first purse lol Surprised myself by buying this, why? i don't like chains nor saffiano leather BUT for some reason i like it with this and it suited my needs. (crossbody, holds my wallet, lighter)

So introducing my jet set crossbody in Peanut( a rather hard color to locate?) now i know some say very common, not in these parts most have totes or the larger satchels of MK here...

I am pleasantly surprised with it, very functional and comfy to wear!


----------



## melbo

HesitantShopper said:


> Not my first MK purchase(as i have a pouch) but my first purse lol Surprised myself by buying this, why? i don't like chains nor saffiano leather BUT for some reason i like it with this and it suited my needs. (crossbody, holds my wallet, lighter)
> 
> So introducing my jet set crossbody in Peanut( a rather hard color to locate?) now i know some say very common, not in these parts most have totes or the larger satchels of MK here...
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised with it, very functional and comfy to wear!



So cute!! Congrats!


----------



## ladybug10

I wanted to share with everyone my recent purchase. I haven't been able to put her down and intend to use her all spring and through summer. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## keishapie1973

ladybug10 said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my recent purchase. I haven't been able to put her down and intend to use her all spring and through summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2968542



Wow. That is gorgeous!!! Love the color.....


----------



## myluvofbags

ladybug10 said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my recent purchase. I haven't been able to put her down and intend to use her all spring and through summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2968542



Congratulations!   It's beautiful and the leather is scrumptious.   Enjoy using it.


----------



## melbo

ladybug10 said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my recent purchase. I haven't been able to put her down and intend to use her all spring and through summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2968542



Omg, gorgeous! Congratulations! She is divine!


----------



## ilysukixD

ladybug10 said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my recent purchase. I haven't been able to put her down and intend to use her all spring and through summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2968542




Omg that bag is stunning!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

melbo said:


> So cute!! Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ladybug10 said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my recent purchase. I haven't been able to put her down and intend to use her all spring and through summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2968542



That is a fantastic color!


----------



## B_girl_

Ladies the blossom micro stud hamilton is on postmark for 225 only!! Limited edition bag


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> Ladies the blossom micro stud hamilton is on postmark for 225 only!! Limited edition bag



I found that and posted it in the deals thread too! SUCH A GOOD DEAL! It's Poshmark and it's an app you can download on your phone or sign up online - for anyone who is interested


----------



## B_girl_

Pinkalicious said:


> I found that and posted it in the deals thread too! SUCH A GOOD DEAL! It's Poshmark and it's an app you can download on your phone or sign up online - for anyone who is interested




Such an amaZing deal! I paid 250 without shipping lol!


----------



## ubo22

ladybug10 said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my recent purchase. I haven't been able to put her down and intend to use her all spring and through summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2968542


Love that Miranda messenger (bucket) bag.  Such a beautiful sky blue color.


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Miss Sophie looking all fabulous and chic. She was great company! &#128518;&#128518;&#128159;&#128159;


Pretty girl!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Not my first MK purchase(as i have a pouch) but my first purse lol Surprised myself by buying this, why? i don't like chains nor saffiano leather BUT for some reason i like it with this and it suited my needs. (crossbody, holds my wallet, lighter)
> 
> So introducing my jet set crossbody in Peanut( a rather hard color to locate?) now i know some say very common, not in these parts most have totes or the larger satchels of MK here...
> 
> I am pleasantly surprised with it, very functional and comfy to wear!


That's a cutie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ladybug10 said:


> I wanted to share with everyone my recent purchase. I haven't been able to put her down and intend to use her all spring and through summer. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2968542


Oooo sooo pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> That's a cutie!



Thanks!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Blush medium Ava!!

My absolute favorite bag so far behind my dark dune Selma.


----------



## coivcte

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2969661
> 
> Blush medium Ava!!
> 
> My absolute favorite bag so far behind my dark dune Selma.



Did you just purchase this baby, looks like it's hot off the shelf!
How does the Small and Medium compare?
I can't wait till their release of all styles for Blush and into the department stores


----------



## LadyVuittonKors

My gorgeous MK Dillon in sky blue (not yet available here in the UK) &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2969661
> 
> Blush medium Ava!!
> 
> My absolute favorite bag so far behind my dark dune Selma.



Sweet! really lovin' this style of bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

LadyVuittonKors said:


> My gorgeous MK Dillon in sky blue (not yet available here in the UK) &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;



Fabulous color!


----------



## LadyVuittonKors

HesitantShopper said:


> Fabulous color!



I fell in love with it when i saw it for the first time on an MK facebook post a few months ago... so i just had to have it shipped to me from the US! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## HesitantShopper

LadyVuittonKors said:


> I fell in love with it when i saw it for the first time on an MK facebook post a few months ago... so i just had to have it shipped to me from the US! &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;



I can see why, again a wonderful color!


----------



## melbo

LadyVuittonKors said:


> My gorgeous MK Dillon in sky blue (not yet available here in the UK) &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;



She is sooo beautiful! I love the Dillon. It's classy, simple, and different without being too crazy! &#128522;&#10084;


----------



## Pinkalicious

coivcte said:


> Did you just purchase this baby, looks like it's hot off the shelf!
> 
> How does the Small and Medium compare?
> 
> I can't wait till their release of all styles for Blush and into the department stores




Yup, last one in stock besides the display. It's a long story but after changing my mind a few times I found the one I wanted!

The MK store I go to said they don't carry the small so I couldn't compare but the medium is the perfect size. I think the small might be really tiny.


----------



## ilysukixD

My newest addition quilted colorblock Gia in suntan/ black got for around $165


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> My newest addition quilted colorblock Gia in suntan/ black got for around $165
> 
> View attachment 2970136
> 
> View attachment 2970137



Gorgeous! Love this bag! I don't own a quilted one but seeing this makes me want one!
P. S. That price is a steal very happy for you!


----------



## MKbaglover

My beautiful large red croc Dillon


----------



## MKbaglover

My medium lana colourblock tote.  For some reason this does not seem that popular on here.  I love the fact that is soft leather but still structured.  I also love the silver hardware.

Sorry, same photo twice!!


----------



## MKbaglover

LadyVuittonKors said:


> My gorgeous MK Dillon in sky blue (not yet available here in the UK) &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


Beautiful colour in a lovely style bag.  I wanted my red in this size but only the large was on offer!
I used to live in West Lothian- small world!


----------



## ilysukixD

melbo said:


> Gorgeous! Love this bag! I don't own a quilted one but seeing this makes me want one!
> P. S. That price is a steal very happy for you!



 it looks pretty in person !!! There was one on ebay selling for $400 / starting bid $299 but i think the item had ended unsold, the item is #261850760452, just letting you know because you seems to be interested!! I remember seeing a pink quilted GIA for $300 at Saks off 5th but my DH said no and refused to let me purchase the bag. But I'm happy I bought this instead. I'm planning to get the chanel flap bag but this can be the substitution for now >.<"


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> My medium lana colourblock tote.  For some reason this does not seem that popular on here.  I love the fact that is soft leather but still structured.  I also love the silver hardware.
> 
> Sorry, same photo twice!!


 

lol! I think it is stunning! I also prefer the genuine soft leather bags and silver hardware. You are not alone, just not many of us on this forum. Many of the soft leather bags are well structured like yours. There is nothing like the smell and feel of new leather. Thanks for sharing. I have never seen that bag and it is gorgeous! Does it come with a longer strap?


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> My beautiful large red croc Dillon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970181




Very Nice! Always liked these red Dillions! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> My newest addition quilted colorblock Gia in suntan/ black got for around $165
> 
> View attachment 2970136
> 
> View attachment 2970137




You always find the best deals! Good job!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! I think it is stunning! I also prefer the genuine soft leather bags and silver hardware. You are not alone, just not many of us on this forum. Many of the soft leather bags are well structured like yours. There is nothing like the smell and feel of new leather. Thanks for sharing. I have never seen that bag and it is gorgeous! Does it come with a longer strap?


Yes it does, it is like the ones that come with the Dillon and Selma.  I got it from Neiman Marcus a while ago- it is now further reduced and in different colours.


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> it looks pretty in person !!! There was one on ebay selling for $400 / starting bid $299 but i think the item had ended unsold, the item is #261850760452, just letting you know because you seems to be interested!! I remember seeing a pink quilted GIA for $300 at Saks off 5th but my DH said no and refused to let me purchase the bag. But I'm happy I bought this instead. I'm planning to get the chanel flap bag but this can be the substitution for now >.<"



I'm banned! Unless I return one bag I'm not allowed to buy! Love Chanel and that is the one bag I will splurge on...or a Celine.. Hehe. We'll see.


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> My medium lana colourblock tote.  For some reason this does not seem that popular on here.  I love the fact that is soft leather but still structured.  I also love the silver hardware.
> 
> Sorry, same photo twice!!



Love this bag! Lana looks gorgeous and very sophisticated. Please post mod shots!


----------



## melbo

mkbaglover said:


> my beautiful large red croc dillon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970181



&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## myluvofbags

ilysukixD said:


> it looks pretty in person !!! There was one on ebay selling for $400 / starting bid $299 but i think the item had ended unsold, the item is #261850760452, just letting you know because you seems to be interested!! I remember seeing a pink quilted GIA for $300 at Saks off 5th but my DH said no and refused to let me purchase the bag. But I'm happy I bought this instead. I'm planning to get the chanel flap bag but this can be the substitution for now >.<"



$165 is a way better deal than $400 and retail price.   Is it new or preowned?  Color combo is nice.


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> lol! I think it is stunning! I also prefer the genuine soft leather bags and silver hardware. You are not alone, just not many of us on this forum. Many of the soft leather bags are well structured like yours. There is nothing like the smell and feel of new leather. Thanks for sharing. I have never seen that bag and it is gorgeous! Does it come with a longer strap?


Oops I hit reply without finishing.  I meant to add in that I too love the smell of leather and I am always a little disappointed when I get a Selma and it doesn't have it.  I also looked at the Sophie but wasn't sure how structured it would be. I also like the Tristan you just posted about!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I'm banned! Unless I return one bag I'm not allowed to buy! Love Chanel and that is the one bag I will splurge on...or a Celine.. Hehe. We'll see.



So many beautiful bags but I'm eyeing a Salvatore Ferragamo bag and am trying to be good and not breakdown.  It's so hard!   Lol!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> So many beautiful bags but I'm eyeing a Salvatore Ferragamo bag and am trying to be good and not breakdown.  It's so hard!   Lol!



It can be done! As long as I stay away from the "deals" thread and wear horse blinder while shopping, I'll be good! Lol &#128052;


----------



## B_girl_

My new set!


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341



&#128525; &#128525; what a beauty!!


----------



## MKbaglover

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341


Beautiful colour, I am not sure I could carry this off but I love it.


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341



The more I see this color,  it keeps getting better and better.   Beautiful!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341



So pretty! I love that kors charm too. I had both gold and silver in my hand and didn't buy them. I'm still kicking myself about it.


----------



## kerriberri76

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341




I love this color.....so pretty!


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341



I LOVE IT!!!!!! Looks great!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Oops I hit reply without finishing.  I meant to add in that I too love the smell of leather and I am always a little disappointed when I get a Selma and it doesn't have it.  I also looked at the Sophie but wasn't sure how structured it would be. I also like the Tristan you just posted about!




The Sophie is very well structured yet soft. I love mine! I think you will too. It is my answer to the Selma, and I believe it holds quite a bit more because the soft leather expands.


----------



## CinthiaZ

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341




OMG!!  LOVE this color! NICE!


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341


B_girl, you always pick the best, brightest colors for your totes.  I love this combo.  Is this aquamarine?


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> B_girl, you always pick the best, brightest colors for your totes.  I love this combo.  Is this aquamarine?


Thank you so much!  And yes this is the aquamarine set


----------



## B_girl_

Thank you all!  I am loving the aquamarine color, the picture does not justice, I was trying to capture the true color the best I could! Can't wait to use her


----------



## Sarah03

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341




So gorgeous!  I love the fob, too!


----------



## Loved by Kors

My new Michael Kors collection "rehearsal" Python satchel that retailed for $2,995.00!! I just snagged for $350.00 and it's like new!!!! I have wanted this bag forever! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## melbo

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors collection "rehearsal" Python satchel that retailed for $2,995.00!! I just snagged for $350.00 and it's like new!!!! I have wanted this bag forever! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970554



Wow wow! What a steal! She is beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors collection "rehearsal" Python satchel that retailed for $2,995.00!! I just snagged for $350.00 and it's like new!!!! I have wanted this bag forever! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970554


Unbelievable steal of a deal!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors collection "rehearsal" Python satchel that retailed for $2,995.00!! I just snagged for $350.00 and it's like new!!!! I have wanted this bag forever! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970554



Congrars in a great deal!   The color is gorgeous!


----------



## jeojeo0328

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors collection "rehearsal" Python satchel that retailed for $2,995.00!! I just snagged for $350.00 and it's like new!!!! I have wanted this bag forever! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970554



the price is amazing!


----------



## jeojeo0328

my very mini MK bags!


----------



## dannianddi

I am new to this forum/ blog experience How do I add photos to my post ? haha


----------



## MKbaglover

jeojeo0328 said:


> my very mini MK bags!


I love that green, it is not available now is it?


----------



## MKbaglover

dannianddi said:


> I am new to this forum/ blog experience How do I add photos to my post ? haha


I do it via the app on my phone.  In the reply section I hit the plus button and then the mountain scene image.  Not sure if that makes sense!  I'm new too so someone else may explain it better or have a better method!


----------



## jeojeo0328

dannianddi said:


> I am new to this forum/ blog experience How do I add photos to my post ? haha


yes, it's not available now, I like it too, the color is so unique


----------



## melbo

dannianddi said:


> I am new to this forum/ blog experience How do I add photos to my post ? haha



Until you get a minimum of 15 post, you can upload to photobucket and paste link here.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors collection "rehearsal" Python satchel that retailed for $2,995.00!! I just snagged for $350.00 and it's like new!!!! I have wanted this bag forever! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970554



What a deal! wow. 



jeojeo0328 said:


> my very mini MK bags!



Those are so cute!


----------



## jeojeo0328

thank u HesitantShopper, I always like mini bags.


----------



## CoachGirl12

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341


Super gorgeous! I was looking at getting this bag! Can you possibly do a modeling pic? Also, where did you get that cute keychain? Thanks!


----------



## B_girl_

CoachGirl12 said:


> Super gorgeous! I was looking at getting this bag! Can you possibly do a modeling pic? Also, where did you get that cute keychain? Thanks!




Thank you thank you! keychain I bought off ebay! It took forever for me to find it! I bought q silver and a gold  heres some more pics for ya


----------



## BLee19x

cdtracing said:


> That rose gold is awesome!!  I love it with black!




Thank you! Me too! Looks so ummmm professional? Haha. X


----------



## HesitantShopper

jeojeo0328 said:


> thank u HesitantShopper, I always like mini bags.



As do I.


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you thank you! keychain I bought off ebay! It took forever for me to find it! I bought q silver and a gold  heres some more pics for ya
> View attachment 2971176
> View attachment 2971177
> View attachment 2971178



This looks lovely on! great front pocket.


----------



## LadyVuittonKors

HesitantShopper said:


> That is a fantastic color!



Agreed... it is a gorgeous colour... i wouldn't put it down either. Enjoy your new spring/summer purchase! &#128150;


----------



## LadyVuittonKors

WOW...it is a small world indeed! &#128521;


----------



## LadyVuittonKors

Gorgeous and is a fabulous colour too! Enjoy &#128522;


----------



## CoachGirl12

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you thank you! keychain I bought off ebay! It took forever for me to find it! I bought q silver and a gold  heres some more pics for ya
> View attachment 2971176
> View attachment 2971177
> View attachment 2971178




Thanks for the mod pics! Looks gorgeous on! May have to be my next purchase


----------



## CinthiaZ

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors collection "rehearsal" Python satchel that retailed for $2,995.00!! I just snagged for $350.00 and it's like new!!!! I have wanted this bag forever! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970554




WOW! What a deal! You could turn around and sell that for 1000.00 right now! Unbelievable! Reminds me of the MK Collegiate bag that I bought awhile back. It originally retailed for 1500.00. I bought it for 150.00 and sold it for 500.00!! I would have kept it but it was too dang heavy. 


Your bag must be real python and not just embossed? Right?


----------



## Loved by Kors

CinthiaZ said:


> WOW! What a deal! You could turn around and sell that for 1000.00 right now! Unbelievable! Reminds me of the MK Collegiate bag that I bought awhile back. It originally retailed for 1500.00. I bought it for 150.00 and sold it for 500.00!! I would have kept it but it was too dang heavy.
> 
> 
> Your bag must be real python and not just embossed? Right?




Thank you and yes it is real Python I have loved this bag forever but you are right you can't turn down a good profit!!!! It would be tempting!!!


----------



## xhaiza

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341


So gorgeous! Love the blings!


----------



## xhaiza

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Went to outlet today to look.  I did not plan on buying another bag.  Since they had 20% off today I had to have the Stud satchel I love this bag.


Good choice! Such a classy piece! Love it!


----------



## yenaj

My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family


----------



## ubo22

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172


I love dark dune and your family pic!  So pretty!


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172


Wow that is a beautiful collection.  I thought the crossbody looked really smart when I tried it today and I loved the medium Selma- is your a medium?


----------



## yenaj

ubo22 said:


> I love dark dune and your family pic!  So pretty!




Thank you!!



MKbaglover said:


> Wow that is a beautiful collection.  I thought the crossbody looked really smart when I tried it today and I loved the medium Selma- is your a medium?




Thanks so much! I'm so obsessed lol
It's a large, not a medium. I've never seen a medium in real life, I'd love to try it on. I'm 5'9 so I'm not sure if it'll look good on me.
Did you try the medium selma on?


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm so obsessed lol
> It's a large, not a medium. I've never seen a medium in real life, I'd love to try it on. I'm 5'9 so I'm not sure if it'll look good on me.
> Did you try the medium selma on?


Yes, I loved it.  I'm only 5'1 so the medium is best for me but I like space my large selma offers.  Even though I am small I still love my large red croc dillon!


----------



## melbo

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172



Love your dark dunes! They are so beautiful and classy!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172



 yay they came! They're so pretty hon!! Omg congrats. What a gorgeous family picture!


----------



## 2 stars

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172



Soo pretty! Dark dune is by far my favorite MK color.


----------



## yenaj

MKbaglover said:


> Yes, I loved it.  I'm only 5'1 so the medium is best for me but I like space my large selma offers.  Even though I am small I still love my large red croc dillon!




Yeah I agree, my selma is never half full!
Oooooh have you posted a pic of the dillon? I'd love to see that!


----------



## myluvofbags

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172



Very pretty.   I love dark dune,  it's such a versatile color that goes with pretty much everything.


----------



## yenaj

Thanks everyone!


----------



## keishapie1973

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172



All are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

I'm so in love! Had to show her off here as well! My new and very first Selma large in pearl grey!


----------



## lluuccka

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172


I think dark dune just became my favourite color


----------



## yenaj

keishapie1973 said:


> All are gorgeous!!!!




Thank you!



lluuccka said:


> I think dark dune just became my favourite color




Yay! Have you got any bags/wallets in Dark Dune yet?


----------



## MKbaglover

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm so in love! Had to show her off here as well! My new and very first Selma large in pearl grey!


Beautiful bag


----------



## lluuccka

yenaj said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Have you got any bags/wallets in Dark Dune yet?


Not yet  I have two black, one luggage, one white, one black and white and lots of navy  yes, I'm navy maniac  I have to photo them and show it here!


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> Yeah I agree, my selma is never half full!
> Oooooh have you posted a pic of the dillon? I'd love to see that!


Yes it is on page 291 of this thread along with my Lana!


----------



## yenaj

lluuccka said:


> Not yet  I have two black, one luggage, one white, one black and white and lots of navy  yes, I'm navy maniac  I have to photo them and show it here!




Ooooh sounds gorgey, can't wait to see!



MKbaglover said:


> Yes it is on page 291 of this thread along with my Lana!




You meant page 218 right? There's no page 291 yet haha but I found the pics! They are STUNNING I don't know which one I love more! Great choices!


----------



## MKbaglover

yenaj said:


> Ooooh sounds gorgey, can't wait to see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant page 218 right? There's no page 291 yet haha but I found the pics! They are STUNNING I don't know which one I love more! Great choices!


Thank you very much! I was on my iPad so the page numbering must be different- sorry!


----------



## melbo

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm so in love! Had to show her off here as well! My new and very first Selma large in pearl grey!



You did so well, Norwegian Girl! Isn't she beautiful? Pearl Grey is perfect &#128076;!


----------



## HesitantShopper

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172



what a lovely family!


----------



## coivcte

Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm so in love! Had to show her off here as well! My new and very first Selma large in pearl grey!



Congrats! Where did you end up finding her?


----------



## ralewi




----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172



Pretty! Love my dark dune medium selma. Gets the most compliments... you should do an updated family shot!

So which is your fave, dark dune or blush!



Norwegian Girl said:


> I'm so in love! Had to show her off here as well! My new and very first Selma large in pearl grey!



i still love seeing this! congratsss


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Pretty! Love my dark dune medium selma. Gets the most compliments... you should do an updated family shot!
> 
> So which is your fave, dark dune or blush!




Thank you! I will when my Black Jet Set Crossbody comes today 
Blush pink has been my fav colour even before MK (my wardrobe is full of it lol) but i saw DD for the first time last November and was so in love! It's one of those colours that you have to see.
So Blush first, then very closely followed by DD. 
What about you?


----------



## Pinkalicious

yenaj said:


> Thank you! I will when my Black Jet Set Crossbody comes today
> Blush pink has been my fav colour even before MK (my wardrobe is full of it lol) but i saw DD for the first time last November and was so in love! It's one of those colours that you have to see.
> So Blush first, then very closely followed by DD.
> What about you?



Ooh you got a black jet set? Nice! I would have to say I love dark dune and blush equally (I know..such a bold statement LOL). Dark dune is just...dark dune! It was also my first MK and selma is my favorite style. Blush is just perfect and my favorite color. I have lots of clothes in this color too


----------



## Norwegian Girl

melbo said:


> You did so well, Norwegian Girl! Isn't she beautiful? Pearl Grey is perfect &#128076;!



It is truely stunning!  I love this color!


----------



## breezyme

ralewi said:


>


i got the same watch yesterday.pretty.


----------



## ralewi

breezyme said:


> i got the same watch yesterday.pretty.


Thanks I love it.  Got mine Wednesday.


----------



## omri

Got this today!Love that color.


----------



## melbo

omri said:


> Got this today!Love that color.



Stunning! Looks like everyone's getting blues! Congrats!


----------



## omri

melbo said:


> Stunning! Looks like everyone's getting blues! Congrats!



Thanks, nice color for summer


----------



## zakksmommy1984

omri said:


> Got this today!Love that color.




Love your Greenwich! I preordered the medium tote at Macy's it's optic white with Aqua inside I can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## omri

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love your Greenwich! I preordered the medium tote at Macy's it's optic white with Aqua inside I can't wait to pick it up.



Congrats!Nice colors!


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Got this today!Love that color.



That's gorgeous!!  You're ready for Summer!


----------



## cdtracing

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love your Greenwich! I preordered the medium tote at Macy's it's optic white with Aqua inside I can't wait to pick it up.



Ooooooh! That sounds like a fantastic color combination!!  Be sure to post pics when you get her!!


----------



## smileydimples

My new wallet to go with my purse my hubby bought me


----------



## smileydimples

One of my birthday presents on sale for 134 regular 448


----------



## Pinkalicious

omri said:


> Got this today!Love that color.



Congrats!! Love the color too!



smileydimples said:


> My new wallet to go with my purse my hubby bought me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974084



Love it!!!!!!!! Nice set



smileydimples said:


> One of my birthday presents on sale for 134 regular 448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974086
> View attachment 2974087
> View attachment 2974088



what an awesome deal, happy birthday!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## BagMagTasty

omri said:


> Got this today!Love that color.



amazing color! i love the blue


----------



## BagMagTasty

smileydimples said:


> My new wallet to go with my purse my hubby bought me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974084



love the "skin"


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

ralewi said:


>



I love your grab bag and watch. I wish mk had put some sort of pocket inside but I guess that's why its called the grab bag. They are both very nice.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> One of my birthday presents on sale for 134 regular 448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974086
> View attachment 2974087
> View attachment 2974088


Ooo love this bag! I have looked at it before, but never found a deal good enough. You got a great deal! I would totally get for that price! Where did you get it?


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> My new wallet to go with my purse my hubby bought me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974084



Beautiful. The wallet is a perfect match.....


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> One of my birthday presents on sale for 134 regular 448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974086
> View attachment 2974087
> View attachment 2974088



Very pretty!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

New bags I bought for gifts...awesome deals for all from macys.com..

One of these will be a Mother's Day bag for my mama. I'm going to let her chose the color. Rhea Small Messenger... Heritage Blue w/gold hw on left and Navy w/ gold hw on right
	

		
			
		

		
	




These are for my good friend for a college graduation gift. I bought nylon for when we take a little vaca together to the beach.. Thought they'd be good around water. Let me tell you this is the prettiest looking nylon bag!!! Rhea Nylon in Dusty w/gold hw ....and the best pop of color to carry as a clutch when going out-Rhea Nylon Pouch in Fuschia w/ silver hw. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Oh and I left wrapping up cause I think that's part of the fun when opening a gift!


----------



## bellevie0891

BeachBagGal said:


> New bags I bought for gifts...awesome deals for all from macys.com..
> 
> One of these will be a Mother's Day bag for my mama. I'm going to let her chose the color. Rhea Small Messenger... Heritage Blue w/gold hw on left and Navy w/ gold hw on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974378
> 
> 
> These are for my good friend for a college graduation gift. I bought nylon for when we take a little vaca together to the beach.. Thought they'd be good around water. Let me tell you this is the prettiest looking nylon bag!!! Rhea Nylon in Dusty w/gold hw ....and the best pop of color to carry as a clutch when going out-Rhea Nylon Pouch in Fuschia w/ silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974381
> 
> 
> Oh and I left wrapping up cause I think that's part of the fun when opening a gift!



Amazing gifts!!


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> New bags I bought for gifts...awesome deals for all from macys.com..
> 
> One of these will be a Mother's Day bag for my mama. I'm going to let her chose the color. Rhea Small Messenger... Heritage Blue w/gold hw on left and Navy w/ gold hw on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974378
> 
> 
> These are for my good friend for a college graduation gift. I bought nylon for when we take a little vaca together to the beach.. Thought they'd be good around water. Let me tell you this is the prettiest looking nylon bag!!! Rhea Nylon in Dusty w/gold hw ....and the best pop of color to carry as a clutch when going out-Rhea Nylon Pouch in Fuschia w/ silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974381
> 
> 
> Oh and I left wrapping up cause I think that's part of the fun when opening a gift!



You are super sweet! Everyone's going to love what they get!


----------



## paula3boys

BeachBagGal said:


> New bags I bought for gifts...awesome deals for all from macys.com..
> 
> One of these will be a Mother's Day bag for my mama. I'm going to let her chose the color. Rhea Small Messenger... Heritage Blue w/gold hw on left and Navy w/ gold hw on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974378
> 
> 
> These are for my good friend for a college graduation gift. I bought nylon for when we take a little vaca together to the beach.. Thought they'd be good around water. Let me tell you this is the prettiest looking nylon bag!!! Rhea Nylon in Dusty w/gold hw ....and the best pop of color to carry as a clutch when going out-Rhea Nylon Pouch in Fuschia w/ silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974381
> 
> 
> Oh and I left wrapping up cause I think that's part of the fun when opening a gift!




Great gifts! You're so sweet


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> New bags I bought for gifts...awesome deals for all from macys.com..
> 
> One of these will be a Mother's Day bag for my mama. I'm going to let her chose the color. Rhea Small Messenger... Heritage Blue w/gold hw on left and Navy w/ gold hw on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974378
> 
> 
> These are for my good friend for a college graduation gift. I bought nylon for when we take a little vaca together to the beach.. Thought they'd be good around water. Let me tell you this is the prettiest looking nylon bag!!! Rhea Nylon in Dusty w/gold hw ....and the best pop of color to carry as a clutch when going out-Rhea Nylon Pouch in Fuschia w/ silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974381
> 
> 
> Oh and I left wrapping up cause I think that's part of the fun when opening a gift!



Perfect gifts! I wish I had a good friend like you to get me some good grad presents
Your mom will love whichever color she picks! The leather looks lovely.


----------



## cdtracing

BeachBagGal said:


> New bags I bought for gifts...awesome deals for all from macys.com..
> 
> One of these will be a Mother's Day bag for my mama. I'm going to let her chose the color. Rhea Small Messenger... Heritage Blue w/gold hw on left and Navy w/ gold hw on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974378
> 
> 
> These are for my good friend for a college graduation gift. I bought nylon for when we take a little vaca together to the beach.. Thought they'd be good around water. Let me tell you this is the prettiest looking nylon bag!!! Rhea Nylon in Dusty w/gold hw ....and the best pop of color to carry as a clutch when going out-Rhea Nylon Pouch in Fuschia w/ silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974381
> 
> 
> Oh and I left wrapping up cause I think that's part of the fun when opening a gift!



Those are wonderful gifts.  I think your choices are perfect!  I'm thinking of getting my mother some sort of messenger bag for Mother's Day.  She doesn't carry larger heavier bags anymore.  So I'm going to have to go on a shopping trip to pick one up for her.  I'm thinking she might like a small Selma or something like that.


----------



## ralewi

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love your grab bag and watch. I wish mk had put some sort of pocket inside but I guess that's why its called the grab bag. They are both very nice.


Thanks.  I use purse organizers don't really us pockets in my bags anymore.


----------



## Sarah03

My collection doubled this week!
Raspberry Hamilton, Aquamarine Selma (medium), Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger, Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger (both medium)
View attachment 2974709


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> New bags I bought for gifts...awesome deals for all from macys.com..
> 
> One of these will be a Mother's Day bag for my mama. I'm going to let her chose the color. Rhea Small Messenger... Heritage Blue w/gold hw on left and Navy w/ gold hw on right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974378
> 
> 
> These are for my good friend for a college graduation gift. I bought nylon for when we take a little vaca together to the beach.. Thought they'd be good around water. Let me tell you this is the prettiest looking nylon bag!!! Rhea Nylon in Dusty w/gold hw ....and the best pop of color to carry as a clutch when going out-Rhea Nylon Pouch in Fuschia w/ silver hw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974381
> 
> 
> Oh and I left wrapping up cause I think that's part of the fun when opening a gift!



These are all lovely! what great gifts and love the nylon with the GHW!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> My collection doubled this week!
> Raspberry Hamilton, Aquamarine Selma (medium), Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger, Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger (both medium)
> View attachment 2974709



What a great collection! love the colors.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> My collection doubled this week!
> Raspberry Hamilton, Aquamarine Selma (medium), Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger, Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger (both medium)
> View attachment 2974709



Another pink lover
Love all of them!


----------



## ubo22

Sarah03 said:


> My collection doubled this week!
> Raspberry Hamilton, Aquamarine Selma (medium), Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger, Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger (both medium)
> View attachment 2974709


Great collection!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Sarah03 said:


> My collection doubled this week!
> Raspberry Hamilton, Aquamarine Selma (medium), Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger, Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger (both medium)
> View attachment 2974709




Love them all I'm a pink lover also[emoji16]


----------



## Sarah03

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love them all I'm a pink lover also[emoji16]





ubo22 said:


> Great collection!





Pinkalicious said:


> Another pink lover
> Love all of them!





HesitantShopper said:


> What a great collection! love the colors.



Thank you all!  I am definitely a pink lover.


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> My collection doubled this week!
> Raspberry Hamilton, Aquamarine Selma (medium), Fuchsia Grommet Selma Messenger, Pale Pink Studded Selma Messenger (both medium)
> View attachment 2974709



Love the colors!  So bright & fresh!  You're all ready for summer!!


----------



## drsnrivers

omri said:


> Got this today!Love that color.


too cute


----------



## melbo

ralewi said:


>



Is this the Colgate reversibles bag? I've seen a couple of these on eBay and I'm intrigued! 
P. S. Love the color! &#128522;


----------



## ralewi

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love your grab bag and watch. I wish mk had put some sort of pocket inside but I guess that's why its called the grab bag. They are both very nice.





melbo said:


> Is this the Colgate reversibles bag? I've seen a couple of these on eBay and I'm intrigued!
> P. S. Love the color! &#128522;


Yes it is the reversible bag which is so cool, I got it at the MK outlet at a great price. Thanks I love the cover also


----------



## melbo

ralewi said:


> Yes it is the reversible bag which is so cool, I got it at the MK outlet at a great price. Thanks I love the cover also



Thanks for the reply. I've never seen this IRL. I'll look around and see if I can get one for a good price &#128522;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Picked up my bag at Macy's today medium Greenwich tote in optic white/aquamarine[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

Just picked these up from Macy's.....
Large Cindy crossbody in fuchsia
Fuchsia fold over wallet
Aquamarine fold over wallet (for dd)


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked up my bag at Macy's today medium Greenwich tote in optic white/aquamarine[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975407
> View attachment 2975408
> View attachment 2975409


Oooo pretty! Love the colors!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Just picked these up from Macy's.....
> Large Cindy crossbody in fuchsia
> Fuchsia fold over wallet
> Aquamarine fold over wallet (for dd)
> 
> View attachment 2975417


Ooooo loving these colors! I'm thinking I might need a Cindy. Any mod shots?


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked up my bag at Macy's today medium Greenwich tote in optic white/aquamarine[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975407
> View attachment 2975408
> View attachment 2975409



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## melbo

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked up my bag at Macy's today medium Greenwich tote in optic white/aquamarine[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975407
> View attachment 2975408
> View attachment 2975409



Love ur bags, especially you Greenwich Tote! &#128151;


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Just picked these up from Macy's.....
> Large Cindy crossbody in fuchsia
> Fuchsia fold over wallet
> Aquamarine fold over wallet (for dd)
> 
> View attachment 2975417



Love your Cindy! She's so new and beautiful! All those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo loving these colors! I'm thinking I might need a Cindy. Any mod shots?




Already switched into her. Perfect for a day of shopping.....[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Already switched into her. Perfect for a day of shopping.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2975445


I'm loving that bag! Color looks great on you! Thx for pic!


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Just picked these up from Macy's.....
> Large Cindy crossbody in fuchsia
> Fuchsia fold over wallet
> Aquamarine fold over wallet (for dd)
> 
> View attachment 2975417


Gorgeous colors!




keishapie1973 said:


> Already switched into her. Perfect for a day of shopping.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2975445


That Cindy looks so comfy and carefree.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

keishapie1973 said:


> Already switched into her. Perfect for a day of shopping.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2975445




Love the color and it looks great on you[emoji4]


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> Already switched into her. Perfect for a day of shopping.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2975445



Looks great on you!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172



Hi Yenaj. Was wondering how you're getting on with your DD crossbody?


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Hi Yenaj. Was wondering how you're getting on with your DD crossbody?




Hey! Funnily enough I'm wearing it right now  I love it! I don't regret getting it in three colours lol
I'm actually so tempted to get a medium blush selma
How's your messenger?


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> Love your Cindy! She's so new and beautiful! All those colors are gorgeous!





BeachBagGal said:


> I'm loving that bag! Color looks great on you! Thx for pic!





ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous colors!
> 
> 
> 
> That Cindy looks so comfy and carefree.





zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love the color and it looks great on you[emoji4]





bellevie0891 said:


> Looks great on you!



Thanks, everyone. Surprisingly, I had no problem fitting all my essentials.....


----------



## kerriberri76

keishapie1973 said:


> Already switched into her. Perfect for a day of shopping.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2975445




That is so cute! I was looking at this one today


----------



## keishapie1973

kerriberri76 said:


> That is so cute! I was looking at this one today




Thank you!!! What color are you considering? You should get it....[emoji3]


----------



## kerriberri76

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! What color are you considering? You should get it....[emoji3]




I was looking at Navy or Peanut. I think I want something that would be neutral and year round.


----------



## cdtracing

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked up my bag at Macy's today medium Greenwich tote in optic white/aquamarine[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975407
> View attachment 2975408
> View attachment 2975409



Wow!  Those colors look wonderful together!!  Lucky you!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Already switched into her. Perfect for a day of shopping.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2975445



Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Looks wonderful on you!




Thanks!!![emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked up my bag at Macy's today medium Greenwich tote in optic white/aquamarine[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975407
> View attachment 2975408
> View attachment 2975409




Love both bags! The Greenwich is perfect for summer!



keishapie1973 said:


> Just picked these up from Macy's.....
> Large Cindy crossbody in fuchsia
> Fuchsia fold over wallet
> Aquamarine fold over wallet (for dd)
> 
> View attachment 2975417



Fuschia is such a happy color, especially love it in the Cindy messenger. Great choice and it looks good on you! Cute aquamarine wallet too!



yenaj said:


> Hey! Funnily enough I'm wearing it right now  I love it! I don't regret getting it in three colours lol
> I'm actually so tempted to get a medium blush selma
> How's your messenger?



Ahh I love dark dune! Is there a smaller version of the jet set crossbody? And you should definitely get a blush Selma!


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Hey! Funnily enough I'm wearing it right now  I love it! I don't regret getting it in three colours lol
> I'm actually so tempted to get a medium blush selma
> How's your messenger?



 glad you love it chick! Would love to see a mod shot? Agree with Pinkalicious, a medium Blush Selma would be a wonderful addition. I haven't even unpacked my messenger yet! I love it but hardly been home all weekend. Must give it some attention this week!


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks, everyone. Surprisingly, I had no problem fitting all my essentials.....



Really?? I was going to buy this bag in Pale Blue, but changed my mind once I realized it would be a tight fit. I'm sad because it's such a cute bag! Maybe I'll get a smaller wallet so my bag range can expand, lol &#128513;


----------



## HesitantShopper

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked up my bag at Macy's today medium Greenwich tote in optic white/aquamarine[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975407
> View attachment 2975408
> View attachment 2975409



Oh love the colors on these! cute fob too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Just picked these up from Macy's.....
> Large Cindy crossbody in fuchsia
> Fuchsia fold over wallet
> Aquamarine fold over wallet (for dd)
> 
> View attachment 2975417



Nice colors there!



keishapie1973 said:


> Already switched into her. Perfect for a day of shopping.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2975445



Looks great on you! love how handy a crossbody is.. no worries on where is that purse lol


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice colors there!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great on you! love how handy a crossbody is.. no worries on where is that purse lol



Thank you. Everytime I got out of the car, I would think, "Oops, I forgot my purse". I'm so used to carrying one in the crook of my arm.....


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. Everytime I got out of the car, I would think, "Oops, I forgot my purse". I'm so used to carrying one in the crook of my arm.....



LOL i know i was checking in the cart the other day, doh! i am wearing it


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you. Everytime I got out of the car, I would think, "Oops, I forgot my purse". I'm so used to carrying one in the crook of my arm.....



:giggles:


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh I love dark dune! Is there a smaller version of the jet set crossbody? And you should definitely get a blush Selma!




Yeah there is  it's called the mini over here and it really is quite small. I think it might fit an iPhone 6 but I'm not 100% sure. What colour were you thinking?
Yay, I knew you'd agree! My mum wants me to get her a blush selma anyway so I'll just 'borrow' hers because I'm not buying two haha



DiamondsForever said:


> glad you love it chick! Would love to see a mod shot? Agree with Pinkalicious, a medium Blush Selma would be a wonderful addition. I haven't even unpacked my messenger yet! I love it but hardly been home all weekend. Must give it some attention this week!




I tried in the ladies (I was going out that night) but the lighting was AWFUL. Flash couldn't even save it 
I don't have a full length mirror at home (goodness knows why) so I'm always waiting to find a loo or changing room!
I got colour transfer on it but it literally wiped right off  I didn't treat it because it's quite a dark colour.
I saw your question on the other thread and I 100% think you should get a DD crossbody! Biased, I know.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Yeah there is  it's called the mini over here and it really is quite small. I think it might fit an iPhone 6 but I'm not 100% sure. What colour were you thinking?
> Yay, I knew you'd agree! My mum wants me to get her a blush selma anyway so I'll just 'borrow' hers because I'm not buying two haha
> 
> Omg colour transfer on your dark dune??! No way!
> How did that happen? What did get it off with? Glad to hear its OK hon.
> 
> Lol I've just undone my blush messenger thinking I'd like one in DD and PG as well! Its a great little bag.
> 
> Just wish the weather would cheer up so I could break her out!
> 
> Your mums got great taste! That's a great idea to get her one. My mum was eyeing mine, loved the colour.


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg colour transfer on your dark dune??! No way!
> 
> How did that happen? What did get it off with? Glad to hear its OK hon.
> 
> Lol I've just undone my blush messenger thinking I'd like one in DD and PG as well! Its a great little bag.
> 
> Just wish the weather would cheer up so I could break her out!
> 
> Your mums got great taste! That's a great idea to get her one. My mum was eyeing mine, loved the colour.




I was wearing my (new) jeans and I saw a small bit on the corner of the bag. I just wiped it with a very damp tissue. I'm sure there's still some left but the bag is dark enough for me not to see it.
Is PG pale gold? I can't think of anything else it could be. If so, get them all I'd say! Anything neutral is always pretty to me. Gold would add a bit more glam too.


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> I was wearing my (new) jeans and I saw a small bit on the corner of the bag. I just wiped it with a very damp tissue. I'm sure there's still some left but the bag is dark enough for me not to see it.
> Is PG pale gold? I can't think of anything else it could be. If so, get them all I'd say! Anything neutral is always pretty to me. Gold would add a bit more glam too.



Urgh curse of the denim transfer. Glad you managed to get it off with no hassle. I still recommend the Radley wipes! Just treated Blush messenger, may even retreat it in a day or two. I would have thought you'd be OK with Dark Dune. What colour were your jeans?

PG is pearl grey! Love the silver studs on the messenger. But then thinking I might get denim transfer on that as well so DD messenger may well be the best buy... I've gone off Black bags at the mo since summer is around the corner but could do with a neutral to go with things that arent pink!


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> Urgh curse of the denim transfer. Glad you managed to get it off with no hassle. I still recommend the Radley wipes! Just treated Blush messenger, may even retreat it in a day or two. I would have thought you'd be OK with Dark Dune. What colour were your jeans?
> 
> PG is pearl grey! Love the silver studs on the messenger. But then thinking I might get denim transfer on that as well so DD messenger may well be the best buy... I've gone off Black bags at the mo since summer is around the corner but could do with a neutral to go with things that arent pink!



So weird, I've had my dark dune medium selma for a year, have worn her constantly without any worry and no denim transfer or any other color transfer at all. This is why I was thinking of getting DD in a jet set tote...the color is just the best!! (ended up with black jet set instead though)

*Yenaj *- a mini jet set crossbody that only fits iphone 6 is way too tiny for me lol. I can barely see myself wearing a mini selma, but sometimes there are times when you just want to carry a phone and some cards I guess!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> So weird, I've had my dark dune medium selma for a year, have worn her constantly without any worry and no denim transfer or any other color transfer at all. This is why I was thinking of getting DD in a jet set tote...the color is just the best!! (ended up with black jet set instead though)
> 
> *Yenaj *- a mini jet set crossbody that only fits iphone 6 is way too tiny for me lol. I can barely see myself wearing a mini selma, but sometimes there are times when you just want to carry a phone and some cards I guess!



I saw the jet set zip top tote on Saturday. Its gorgeous. Wish it had a long cross body strap. DD is such a sophisticated colour.


----------



## ralewi

keishapie1973 said:


> Just picked these up from Macy's.....
> Large Cindy crossbody in fuchsia
> Fuchsia fold over wallet
> Aquamarine fold over wallet (for dd)
> 
> View attachment 2975417


Love the color and style.


----------



## keishapie1973

ralewi said:


> Love the color and style.



Thank you.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

My new to me jet set "medium" tote in black! This is about the same size as my large longchamp tote, and has more structure to it. Kinda worried about the straps but hopefully they are easy to fix if they break.




An updated family pic of my saffiano bags. I was too lazy to break out Colette since I have her stuffed and put away carefully to avoid scratches


----------



## ilysukixD

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2979065
> 
> My new to me jet set "medium" tote in black! This is about the same size as my large longchamp tote, and has more structure to it. Kinda worried about the straps but hopefully they are easy to fix if they break.
> 
> View attachment 2979068
> 
> 
> An updated family pic of my saffiano bags. I was too lazy to break out Colette since I have her stuffed and put away carefully to avoid scratches
> 
> View attachment 2979069




The Ava bag is sooo beautiful!!!! Can you tell me what size is this and can you post a mod shot  by the way I love your collection!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> The Ava bag is sooo beautiful!!!! Can you tell me what size is this and can you post a mod shot  by the way I love your collection!!!



Thanks! I'm so obsessed with Ava in blush! It is the medium size and I can post a mod shot when I look presentable haha I'm in gym clothes right now. I've been meaning to take one but keep forgetting - I will post one definitely by Friday since I am going to lunch with some friends then!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2979065
> 
> My new to me jet set "medium" tote in black! This is about the same size as my large longchamp tote, and has more structure to it. Kinda worried about the straps but hopefully they are easy to fix if they break.
> 
> View attachment 2979068
> 
> 
> An updated family pic of my saffiano bags. I was too lazy to break out Colette since I have her stuffed and put away carefully to avoid scratches
> 
> View attachment 2979069




Very nice collection!!! I think my favs are the dd Selma and blush Ava.....[emoji7]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection!!! I think my favs are the dd Selma and blush Ava.....[emoji7]


+1
plus add that peanut messenger to the list!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2979065
> 
> My new to me jet set "medium" tote in black! This is about the same size as my large longchamp tote, and has more structure to it. Kinda worried about the straps but hopefully they are easy to fix if they break.
> 
> View attachment 2979068
> 
> 
> An updated family pic of my saffiano bags. I was too lazy to break out Colette since I have her stuffed and put away carefully to avoid scratches
> 
> View attachment 2979069



Love your collection, especially your Ava and DD Selma! 
Your Tote is perfect and just begging for a furball :-P . There's a micro stud tote on sale, and I'm debating whether I should buy because I let sophie go, lol.


----------



## ilysukixD

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks! I'm so obsessed with Ava in blush! It is the medium size and I can post a mod shot when I look presentable haha I'm in gym clothes right now. I've been meaning to take one but keep forgetting - I will post one definitely by Friday since I am going to lunch with some friends then!
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




Thank you!! I wanted to get the Ava bag after seeing you the posted pictures  it's an elegant bag. Is it spacious? Because it's looks a bit narrow in the pictures. I haven't yet seen this bag in real life and I wonder if the medium or large size will suit me better.


----------



## ilysukixD

My inspired mini Cindy, it was supposedly a sephora clutch that I received during last year rouge event. I made small holes to attach the straps. Today I was cleaning my closet, I saw this clutch and  realized I made this bag ....it looks so similar to the Cindy >.<" what do you think? I know this is off topic, but I think it's super cute and I want to share to you guys (&#12539;&#969;&#12539&#12494;


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> My inspired mini Cindy, it was supposedly a sephora clutch that I received during last year rouge event. I made small holes to attach the straps. Today I was cleaning my closet, I saw this clutch and  realized I made this bag ....it looks so similar to the Cindy >.<" what do you think? I know this is off topic, but I think it's super cute and I want to share to you guys (&#12539;&#969;&#12539&#12494;
> View attachment 2979202
> 
> View attachment 2979203



Lol its adorable and you're very creative!


----------



## kerriberri76

So I just ordered this from Macy' and I'll pick it up tomorrow. I originally picked up the luggage color because I thought it was the safe choice but said "screw it, I want color" so pear/silver will be mine.


----------



## keishapie1973

ilysukixD said:


> My inspired mini Cindy, it was supposedly a sephora clutch that I received during last year rouge event. I made small holes to attach the straps. Today I was cleaning my closet, I saw this clutch and  realized I made this bag ....it looks so similar to the Cindy >.<" what do you think? I know this is off topic, but I think it's super cute and I want to share to you guys (&#12539;&#969;&#12539&#12494;
> View attachment 2979202
> 
> View attachment 2979203




Lol. This is my makeup bag that I use daily. I also got it from Sephora. I think it looks fine. You are very creative....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

kerriberri76 said:


> So I just ordered this from Macy' and I'll pick it up tomorrow. I originally picked up the luggage color because I thought it was the safe choice but said "screw it, I want color" so pear/silver will be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979212


Great choice!  Beautiful color with the silver hardware.


----------



## keishapie1973

kerriberri76 said:


> So I just ordered this from Macy' and I'll pick it up tomorrow. I originally picked up the luggage color because I thought it was the safe choice but said "screw it, I want color" so pear/silver will be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979212




Very pretty!!! You already have a neutral, so you made the right decision....[emoji3]


----------



## loveatfirstshop

I hope it's ok to share my new acquisitions. I have stayed away from PF for since June last year trying to avoid the temptation but I couldn't stand it I had to take a peek and saw all these beautiful new colors and styles. Last month was my birthday- and perfect timing I saw the aquamarine (my birth stone) in Selma, the only one in Nordstrom of course I had to have it! Also saw the Ava in Blush -- such a pretty purse but I'm having doubts because the ones on display had the corner flaps sticking outwards so I don't know if I can live with that. Any ways without further ado... Here are my new lovelies...


----------



## loveatfirstshop

kerriberri76 said:


> So I just ordered this from Macy' and I'll pick it up tomorrow. I originally picked up the luggage color because I thought it was the safe choice but said "screw it, I want color" so pear/silver will be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979212




Perfect for summer!


----------



## cdtracing

loveatfirstshop said:


> I hope it's ok to share my new acquisitions. I have stayed away from PF for since June last year trying to avoid the temptation but I couldn't stand it I had to take a peek and saw all these beautiful new colors and styles. Last month was my birthday- and perfect timing I saw the aquamarine (my birth stone) in Selma, the only one in Nordstrom of course I had to have it! Also saw the Ava in Blush -- such a pretty purse but I'm having doubts because the ones on display had the corner flaps sticking outwards so I don't know if I can live with that. Any ways without further ado... Here are my new lovelies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979234



Great collections!  You're ready for Summer!


----------



## cdtracing

kerriberri76 said:


> So I just ordered this from Macy' and I'll pick it up tomorrow. I originally picked up the luggage color because I thought it was the safe choice but said "screw it, I want color" so pear/silver will be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979212



Such a refreshing color with the shw & perfect for Summer!


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection!!! I think my favs are the dd Selma and blush Ava.....[emoji7]



 Thanks[emoji8] doesn't it look like its missing a fuschia Cindy messenger? Heheh.



ubo22 said:


> +1
> plus add that peanut messenger to the list!



The more I look at the more I am hesitant to sell it..hmmmmm



melbo said:


> Love your collection, especially your Ava and DD Selma!
> Your Tote is perfect and just begging for a furball :-P . There's a micro stud tote on sale, and I'm debating whether I should buy because I let sophie go, lol.



Thank you! I'm ordering some fur balls tonight I think u need a micro stud tote!! It's a fun bag. This is my first mk tote, def not my last. Just hoping the straps don't break..I could just get a lighter laptop though lol



ilysukixD said:


> Thank you!! I wanted to get the Ava bag after seeing you the posted pictures  it's an elegant bag. Is it spacious? Because it's looks a bit narrow in the pictures. I haven't yet seen this bag in real life and I wonder if the medium or large size will suit me better.




It is super elegant! There is only a small and medium size so I would def go with medium. It is more narrow than the Selma but I haven't carried it yet. It seems like it's roomier than it looks. I will try tomorrow to fit some stuff in and take some pics!



kerriberri76 said:


> So I just ordered this from Macy' and I'll pick it up tomorrow. I originally picked up the luggage color because I thought it was the safe choice but said "screw it, I want color" so pear/silver will be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979212




Pear is so pretty!! Nice choice



loveatfirstshop said:


> I hope it's ok to share my new acquisitions. I have stayed away from PF for since June last year trying to avoid the temptation but I couldn't stand it I had to take a peek and saw all these beautiful new colors and styles. Last month was my birthday- and perfect timing I saw the aquamarine (my birth stone) in Selma, the only one in Nordstrom of course I had to have it! Also saw the Ava in Blush -- such a pretty purse but I'm having doubts because the ones on display had the corner flaps sticking outwards so I don't know if I can live with that. Any ways without further ado... Here are my new lovelies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979234




Ahh you have an Ava too! Bag twins! Which corner flaps were sticking outward? I gotta check mine now, I'm worried! Aquamarine is pretty too, happy belated bday! What color and type of wallet is that on the right?


----------



## MKpursefreak82

loveatfirstshop said:


> I hope it's ok to share my new acquisitions. I have stayed away from PF for since June last year trying to avoid the temptation but I couldn't stand it I had to take a peek and saw all these beautiful new colors and styles. Last month was my birthday- and perfect timing I saw the aquamarine (my birth stone) in Selma, the only one in Nordstrom of course I had to have it! Also saw the Ava in Blush -- such a pretty purse but I'm having doubts because the ones on display had the corner flaps sticking outwards so I don't know if I can live with that. Any ways without further ado... Here are my new lovelies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979234



Wowwww!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

loveatfirstshop said:


> I hope it's ok to share my new acquisitions. I have stayed away from PF for since June last year trying to avoid the temptation but I couldn't stand it I had to take a peek and saw all these beautiful new colors and styles. Last month was my birthday- and perfect timing I saw the aquamarine (my birth stone) in Selma, the only one in Nordstrom of course I had to have it! Also saw the Ava in Blush -- such a pretty purse but I'm having doubts because the ones on display had the corner flaps sticking outwards so I don't know if I can live with that. Any ways without further ado... Here are my new lovelies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979234




Such pretty colors


----------



## bagsncakes

My collection that I am settling for now... I can't find another color that I like enough..


----------



## HesitantShopper

kerriberri76 said:


> So I just ordered this from Macy' and I'll pick it up tomorrow. I originally picked up the luggage color because I thought it was the safe choice but said "screw it, I want color" so pear/silver will be mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979212




Great color! total summer look there.



loveatfirstshop said:


> I hope it's ok to share my new acquisitions. I have stayed away from PF for since June last year trying to avoid the temptation but I couldn't stand it I had to take a peek and saw all these beautiful new colors and styles. Last month was my birthday- and perfect timing I saw the aquamarine (my birth stone) in Selma, the only one in Nordstrom of course I had to have it! Also saw the Ava in Blush -- such a pretty purse but I'm having doubts because the ones on display had the corner flaps sticking outwards so I don't know if I can live with that. Any ways without further ado... Here are my new lovelies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979234



oh, what a pretty collection!

now you have me worried i still long for an Ava but corner troubles? uh-oh.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 2979065
> 
> My new to me jet set "medium" tote in black! This is about the same size as my large longchamp tote, and has more structure to it. Kinda worried about the straps but hopefully they are easy to fix if they break.
> 
> View attachment 2979068
> 
> 
> An updated family pic of my saffiano bags. I was too lazy to break out Colette since I have her stuffed and put away carefully to avoid scratches
> 
> View attachment 2979069



Lovely family picture P! such a classy spread of colours. I love them all! Your new tote looks lovely and roomy.


----------



## keishapie1973

loveatfirstshop said:


> I hope it's ok to share my new acquisitions. I have stayed away from PF for since June last year trying to avoid the temptation but I couldn't stand it I had to take a peek and saw all these beautiful new colors and styles. Last month was my birthday- and perfect timing I saw the aquamarine (my birth stone) in Selma, the only one in Nordstrom of course I had to have it! Also saw the Ava in Blush -- such a pretty purse but I'm having doubts because the ones on display had the corner flaps sticking outwards so I don't know if I can live with that. Any ways without further ado... Here are my new lovelies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979234




All gorgeous!!! You are totally ready for summer. What sizes are your Selma and Ava?[emoji3]


----------



## melbo

Mariamshah said:


> My collection that I am settling for now... I can't find another color that I like enough..
> View attachment 2979361



You have a great collection! Love your pops of color. Your watermelon wallet is beautiful and so is your Colette &#128159;


----------



## melbo

loveatfirstshop said:


> I hope it's ok to share my new acquisitions. I have stayed away from PF for since June last year trying to avoid the temptation but I couldn't stand it I had to take a peek and saw all these beautiful new colors and styles. Last month was my birthday- and perfect timing I saw the aquamarine (my birth stone) in Selma, the only one in Nordstrom of course I had to have it! Also saw the Ava in Blush -- such a pretty purse but I'm having doubts because the ones on display had the corner flaps sticking outwards so I don't know if I can live with that. Any ways without further ado... Here are my new lovelies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979234



You did so well! Your new babies were worth the ban! Love love your aquamarine and Ava... Gaah! Total eye candy! Congrats!


----------



## ubo22

loveatfirstshop said:


> I hope it's ok to share my new acquisitions. I have stayed away from PF for since June last year trying to avoid the temptation but I couldn't stand it I had to take a peek and saw all these beautiful new colors and styles. Last month was my birthday- and perfect timing I saw the aquamarine (my birth stone) in Selma, the only one in Nordstrom of course I had to have it! Also saw the Ava in Blush -- such a pretty purse but I'm having doubts because the ones on display had the corner flaps sticking outwards so I don't know if I can live with that. Any ways without further ado... Here are my new lovelies...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979234


Beautiful bright colored collection!  You are definitely ready for spring and summer.


----------



## ubo22

Mariamshah said:


> My collection that I am settling for now... I can't find another color that I like enough..
> View attachment 2979361


You're in Selma heaven!  (with 1 Colette in tow.)


----------



## yenaj

Pinkalicious said:


> Ahh you have an Ava too! Bag twins! Which corner flaps were sticking outward? I gotta check mine now, I'm worried! Aquamarine is pretty too, happy belated bday! What color and type of wallet is that on the right?




+1! I'm wondering about the corner flaps too lol


----------



## bagsncakes

ubo22 said:


> You're in Selma heaven!  (with 1 Colette in tow.)




Thanx. U think its ok to have many selmas??[emoji16]


----------



## ubo22

Mariamshah said:


> Thanx. U think its ok to have many selmas??[emoji16]


Yes, I have 3 large ones!    But I don't plan to add anymore to my collection.


----------



## paula3boys

Mariamshah said:


> Thanx. U think its ok to have many selmas??[emoji16]




Does not compute. Lol. I have 3 Selma's- two medium and one large


----------



## loveatfirstshop

The corners of the front flap, I guess from people opening it up by the corners of the flap as opposed to opening it from the middle where the magnetic closure is. (I hope it made sense)


----------



## Pinkalicious

loveatfirstshop said:


> The corners of the front flap, I guess from people opening it up by the corners of the flap as opposed to opening it from the middle where the magnetic closure is. (I hope it made sense)




Oh yeah that does make sense! I'm pretty careful with my bags and will make sure not to do that. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Updated family shot! Got no idea why they're upside down!


----------



## yenaj

loveatfirstshop said:


> The corners of the front flap, I guess from people opening it up by the corners of the flap as opposed to opening it from the middle where the magnetic closure is. (I hope it made sense)




Oh my goodness that's awful! Thanks for explaining lol


----------



## loveatfirstshop

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful bright colored collection!  You are definitely ready for spring and summer.


Thanks ladies! I can't wait to wear them out. The Selma is a Large and the Ava is a medium. As for the wallets-they're the Jet Set Travel Cross body (Tech Cross body) in Pear and Pale Pink.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family shot! Got no idea why they're upside down!


Very pretty!


----------



## DiamondsForever

loveatfirstshop said:


> Very pretty!


----------



## yenaj

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family shot! Got no idea why they're upside down!




Doesn't look upside down to me! Just gorg


----------



## DiamondsForever

yenaj said:


> Doesn't look upside down to me! Just gorg





Thank you! Still very pleased with all choices so far.


----------



## CinthiaZ

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family shot! Got no idea why they're upside down!


Nice collection with great neutral colors!


----------



## cdtracing

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family shot! Got no idea why they're upside down!



Oooooooo!!!  I love the colors & pastels!  That's a great collection!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family shot! Got no idea why they're upside down!



Nice collection! could be if it's a cell pic? sometimes they go upside down, either way again pretty bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

loveatfirstshop said:


> The corners of the front flap, I guess from people opening it up by the corners of the flap as opposed to opening it from the middle where the magnetic closure is. (I hope it made sense)



Yes, it makes sense. I see how that could happen.


----------



## debunga81

Sharing my tiny MK  collection here 
Medium Sutton in claret and 3 medium Selma ; navy blue, fuchsia and luggage all in GHW


----------



## keishapie1973

debunga81 said:


> Sharing my tiny MK  collection here
> 
> Medium Sutton in claret and 3 medium Selma ; navy blue, fuchsia and luggage all in GHW




Very nice!!! I love all of your colors and bag choices....[emoji3]


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice collection! could be if it's a cell pic? sometimes they go upside down, either way again pretty bags!



 was a tablet photo, which I think was the problem. Weird how its right side up for everyone else!


----------



## ubo22

debunga81 said:


> Sharing my tiny MK  collection here
> Medium Sutton in claret and 3 medium Selma ; navy blue, fuchsia and luggage all in GHW


I love your collection!  Great choice of colors.  Very nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

debunga81 said:


> Sharing my tiny MK  collection here
> Medium Sutton in claret and 3 medium Selma ; navy blue, fuchsia and luggage all in GHW



Nice collection there, good color range. 


DiamondsForever said:


> was a tablet photo, which I think was the problem. Weird how its right side up for everyone else!



hmm yeah tablet, phones it's odd how they do that lol it's upside down for me and i am on my IMac lol


----------



## coivcte

DiamondsForever said:


> Updated family shot! Got no idea why they're upside down!



Too cute!!!!!


----------



## Tullaghbrow

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 2942403
> 
> 
> My new aquamarine wallet!


omg the colour is stunning!


----------



## DiamondsForever

coivcte said:


> Too cute!!!!!



Thanks hon! I want to add a few more....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards. 

First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol. 
View attachment 2981670


Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy. 

I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color. 
View attachment 2981675

View attachment 2981676


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676



Wow, what a fantastic deal on your grape Selma! Love your aquamarine Tote! I took some mod shots and I love the color!


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676


 
Great finds at great prices!  I love these!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melbo said:


> Wow, what a fantastic deal on your grape Selma! Love your aquamarine Tote! I took some mod shots and I love the color!




Thanks!!  I have some large Selmas but this is my first medium Selma. I couldn't resist the price. And I had to have the zip top tote and 25% off made it sweeter, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> Great finds at great prices!  I love these!




Thanks!  I couldn't believe the price on the Selma. I had to get her then, lol.


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks!!  I have some large Selmas but this is my first medium Selma. I couldn't resist the price. And I had to have the zip top tote and 25% off made it sweeter, lol.



I wish I had a Dillards near me. I only have Macy's and outlets. It's so sad &#128532;


----------



## MDT

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676



I came THISCLOSE to buying the large grape Selma that was on clearance + additional 30% off at my Dillard's. The price was so right, but the large size is just too big for me. I really wish they would have had a medium! So pretty!


----------



## shermaine57

debunga81 said:


> Sharing my tiny MK  collection here
> Medium Sutton in claret and 3 medium Selma ; navy blue, fuchsia and luggage all in GHW



Wow!! What a lovely collection!!


----------



## myluvofbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676



Great deal on the selma.   Both are such beautiful eye candy colors!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676


Great new bags!!! Love that aquamarine...and the Grape what a steal!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676



Oh great choices and fantastic price on that selma! total score there.


----------



## Bootlover07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676




Ooh!!! Love both, especially the Selma!! I didn't know Dillard's still had grape!


----------



## paula3boys

melbo said:


> I wish I had a Dillards near me. I only have Macy's and outlets. It's so sad [emoji17]




No Dillard's in my state  
I would love medium grape Selma at that price


----------



## cdtracing

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676



Oh, WOW!!!  That's one steal of a deal on that grape selma!!  She's gorgeous.  And I love the Aquamarine Jet Set!  Both are great bags.  Congratulations!


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676



Amazing deal on the grape selma, so jealous!!!! The jet set zip top tote is also a stunner and super useful


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I wanted to share my two newest MK lovelies. These are both from Dillards.
> 
> First is the Medium Grape Selma. She was on clearance for 50% off and then an additional 30% off or $104 before tax. I'm really pleased with that, lol.
> View attachment 2981670
> 
> 
> Next is the Jet Set Zip Top Tote in Aquamarine/Silver. Love this color! Not on clearance, but I did get 25% off. Anything less than FP makes me happy.
> 
> I cannot photograph this color without it looking like a light blue, but it is the gorgeous Aquamarine. My favorite color.
> View attachment 2981675
> 
> View attachment 2981676


Lovin that aquamarine! NICE! So perfect for summer!


----------



## LadyVuittonKors

melbo said:


> You did so well! Your new babies were worth the ban! Love love your aquamarine and Ava... Gaah! Total eye candy! Congrats!


 
What a gorgeous collection!


----------



## kerriberri76

Just sharing my newest additions......My 2 Zip Top Totes went back to Macy's in favor of a darker color, but instead of the same bag I ended up leaving with a large Selma in navy, it was just so pretty! I also found a wallet on clearance for $30 that I've never seen before and it had no tag so I have no idea what it's called. Then, I also hit up the MK Outlet and found a Tristan bag in Nickel on clearance for $199. 

Large Selma in navy



Tristan in nickel with the unknown wallet



Another pic of wallet



The wallet is a gunmetal color with the MK logo on it. I am seriously in LOVE with the Tristan bag!


----------



## melbo

kerriberri76 said:


> Just sharing my newest additions......My 2 Zip Top Totes went back to Macy's in favor of a darker color, but instead of the same bag I ended up leaving with a large Selma in navy, it was just so pretty! I also found a wallet on clearance for $30 that I've never seen before and it had no tag so I have no idea what it's called. Then, I also hit up the MK Outlet and found a Tristan bag in Nickel on clearance for $199.
> 
> Large Selma in navy
> View attachment 2984421
> 
> 
> Tristan in nickel with the unknown wallet
> View attachment 2984426
> 
> 
> Another pic of wallet
> View attachment 2984427
> 
> 
> The wallet is a gunmetal color with the MK logo on it. I am seriously in LOVE with the Tristan bag!



Wow! What a fabulous haul! Love ur new bags! Your should upload pictures of your Tristan in the Tristan thread &#128518;


----------



## kerriberri76

melbo said:


> Wow! What a fabulous haul! Love ur new bags! Your should upload pictures of your Tristan in the Tristan thread [emoji38]




I will do that!


----------



## cdtracing

kerriberri76 said:


> Just sharing my newest additions......My 2 Zip Top Totes went back to Macy's in favor of a darker color, but instead of the same bag I ended up leaving with a large Selma in navy, it was just so pretty! I also found a wallet on clearance for $30 that I've never seen before and it had no tag so I have no idea what it's called. Then, I also hit up the MK Outlet and found a Tristan bag in Nickel on clearance for $199.
> 
> Large Selma in navy
> View attachment 2984421
> 
> 
> Tristan in nickel with the unknown wallet
> View attachment 2984426
> 
> 
> Another pic of wallet
> View attachment 2984427
> 
> 
> The wallet is a gunmetal color with the MK logo on it. I am seriously in LOVE with the Tristan bag!



Those are awesome.  You should load pics of the Tristan with an interior shot in the Tristan thread in the new Reference Library!


----------



## kerriberri76

cdtracing said:


> Those are awesome.  You should load pics of the Tristan with an interior shot in the Tristan thread in the new Reference Library!




I just saw the Reference Library, so awesome! I will definitely upload some pics tomorrow.


----------



## drsnrivers

Love the wallet and you can't beat the price.


----------



## HesitantShopper

kerriberri76 said:


> Just sharing my newest additions......My 2 Zip Top Totes went back to Macy's in favor of a darker color, but instead of the same bag I ended up leaving with a large Selma in navy, it was just so pretty! I also found a wallet on clearance for $30 that I've never seen before and it had no tag so I have no idea what it's called. Then, I also hit up the MK Outlet and found a Tristan bag in Nickel on clearance for $199.
> 
> Large Selma in navy
> View attachment 2984421
> 
> 
> Tristan in nickel with the unknown wallet
> View attachment 2984426
> 
> 
> Another pic of wallet
> View attachment 2984427
> 
> 
> The wallet is a gunmetal color with the MK logo on it. I am seriously in LOVE with the Tristan bag!



Great choices! wallet was a super price!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Michael Kors Colette in seasonal colors (Watermelon, Chili, Pink) from Nordstroms.

This is the large, came wrapped in plastic but was perfectly fine with strap, key fob thingie, and silken logo'd dust bag.


----------



## melbo

TotallyTaupe said:


> Michael Kors Colette in seasonal colors (Watermelon, Chili, Pink) from Nordstroms.
> 
> This is the large, came wrapped in plastic but was perfectly fine with strap, key fob thingie, and silken logo'd dust bag.



Gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

My daughter's Cindy in aquamarine came in today. It's a surprise. Here she is pictured with my fuchsia.....[emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> My daughter's Cindy in aquamarine came in today. It's a surprise. Here she is pictured with my fuchsia.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2985621



THIS IS ADORABLE!!!! Your DD is a lucky girl!!! You guys can also switch when you feel like wearing a diff color

Btw I'm trying to PM you but your inbox is full!!!!! Do you think you can delete some so I can send you a msg


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> My daughter's Cindy in aquamarine came in today. It's a surprise. Here she is pictured with my fuchsia.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2985621



So pretty! bet she'll love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> THIS IS ADORABLE!!!! Your DD is a lucky girl!!! You guys can also switch when you feel like wearing a diff color
> 
> Btw I'm trying to PM you but your inbox is full!!!!! Do you think you can delete some so I can send you a msg




Thank you. I just deleted some. I'm embarrassed to say how old some of those messages were!!![emoji28]


----------



## TnC

keishapie1973 said:


> My daughter's Cindy in aquamarine came in today. It's a surprise. Here she is pictured with my fuchsia.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2985621



Gorgeous bags! Your daughter will be sooo happy!


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> So pretty! bet she'll love it!




Thanks!!![emoji7]


----------



## kerriberri76

TotallyTaupe said:


> Michael Kors Colette in seasonal colors (Watermelon, Chili, Pink) from Nordstroms.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the large, came wrapped in plastic but was perfectly fine with strap, key fob thingie, and silken logo'd dust bag.




Such a beautiful bag...love the color combo!


----------



## kerriberri76

keishapie1973 said:


> My daughter's Cindy in aquamarine came in today. It's a surprise. Here she is pictured with my fuchsia.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2985621




Your daughter is a lucky girl, I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> My daughter's Cindy in aquamarine came in today. It's a surprise. Here she is pictured with my fuchsia.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2985621


Ooooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> My daughter's Cindy in aquamarine came in today. It's a surprise. Here she is pictured with my fuchsia.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2985621


Such pretty colors!


----------



## cdtracing

TotallyTaupe said:


> Michael Kors Colette in seasonal colors (Watermelon, Chili, Pink) from Nordstroms.
> 
> This is the large, came wrapped in plastic but was perfectly fine with strap, key fob thingie, and silken logo'd dust bag.



That's SWEET!!!  Love the bag & the table hanger too!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> My daughter's Cindy in aquamarine came in today. It's a surprise. Here she is pictured with my fuchsia.....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 2985621



Great colors...bright & refreshing!  You two will be a matched set!!


----------



## smileydimples

TotallyTaupe said:


> Michael Kors Colette in seasonal colors (Watermelon, Chili, Pink) from Nordstroms.
> 
> This is the large, came wrapped in plastic but was perfectly fine with strap, key fob thingie, and silken logo'd dust bag.


Love it so beautiful &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## keishapie1973

TnC said:


> Gorgeous bags! Your daughter will be sooo happy!





kerriberri76 said:


> Your daughter is a lucky girl, I'm sure she'll love it!





BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooooo pretty!!!!





ubo22 said:


> Such pretty colors!





cdtracing said:


> Great colors...bright & refreshing!  You two will be a matched set!!



Thanks everyone. I gave her both items and she loved the color. She is a model student (15 y/o)  who has never gotten in trouble and has very good grades. Now, she is also banned for a very long time......


----------



## ilysukixD

My latest addition.... Susannah clutch
My goodness I'm in love, it's looks like the Chanel chevron flap bag. Got this adorable bag for $30 >.<"


----------



## TnC

ilysukixD said:


> My latest addition.... Susannah clutch
> My goodness I'm in love, it's looks like the Chanel chevron flap bag. Got this adorable bag for $30 >.<"
> View attachment 2988507
> 
> View attachment 2988508



Very pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> My latest addition.... Susannah clutch
> My goodness I'm in love, it's looks like the Chanel chevron flap bag. Got this adorable bag for $30 >.<"
> View attachment 2988507
> 
> View attachment 2988508



What a steal!!! Congrats!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ilysukixD said:


> My latest addition.... Susannah clutch
> My goodness I'm in love, it's looks like the Chanel chevron flap bag. Got this adorable bag for $30 >.<"
> View attachment 2988507
> 
> View attachment 2988508



30$!? wow. Great little bag there!


----------



## ilysukixD

TnC said:


> Very pretty!





Pinkalicious said:


> What a steal!!! Congrats!





HesitantShopper said:


> 30$!? wow. Great little bag there!



Thank you   I can't believe I got it for that price, I guess it's all about luck  hehes.


----------



## becreative

This is one of my latest handbag purchases.  It is very structured and great for the summer.


----------



## cdtracing

ilysukixD said:


> My latest addition.... Susannah clutch
> My goodness I'm in love, it's looks like the Chanel chevron flap bag. Got this adorable bag for $30 >.<"
> View attachment 2988507
> 
> View attachment 2988508



That's an awesome bag & you got such a great deal!!!


----------



## neonbright

Working on my collection, now I just need to add more color to my collection.


----------



## cdtracing

LOL!  I have several black bags myself!


----------



## TnC

becreative said:


> This is one of my latest handbag purchases.  It is very structured and great for the summer.



Ooh love this bag! Is this a Selma? That outer pocket is awesome I need to find this purse!


----------



## TnC

neonbright said:


> Working on my collection, now I just need to add more color to my collection.



Beautiful collection! I always get black bags first. They go with everything! I also need to add more colors to my collection


----------



## paula3boys

Blush and dark dune arrived and now I need to choose one! I own nothing in blush and am worried of color transfer but it's so pretty. I own dark dune medium Selma and swore I wouldn't own more than one bag in any given color. Should I make an exception to that, sell Selma, or keep blush?


----------



## paula3boys

Does blush wash my skin out?


----------



## Pinkalicious

becreative said:


> This is one of my latest handbag purchases.  It is very structured and great for the summer.




Love it!!!!



neonbright said:


> Working on my collection, now I just need to add more color to my collection.




Haha I love black and pink bags too



paula3boys said:


> Blush and dark dune arrived and now I need to choose one! I own nothing in blush and am worried of color transfer but it's so pretty. I own dark dune medium Selma and swore I wouldn't own more than one bag in any given color. Should I make an exception to that, sell Selma, or keep blush?
> View attachment 2989693
> 
> View attachment 2989694
> 
> View attachment 2989695




Oooh blush is so pretty but I'm also a fan of DD. a tote and Selma are diff bags, do u think you would use both if u had 2 DDs? I almost got a DD tote as well but went with black so I get your point haha. I think you should keep blush. We have similar skin tones and I think blush looks nice against yours!


----------



## paula3boys

Pinkalicious said:


> Love it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I love black and pink bags too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh blush is so pretty but I'm also a fan of DD. a tote and Selma are diff bags, do u think you would use both if u had 2 DDs? I almost got a DD tote as well but went with black so I get your point haha. I think you should keep blush. We have similar skin tones and I think blush looks nice against yours!




I'm not sure that I'd use both. Probably eventually but I see myself choosing one over the other when I want that color then the other one getting lost in the rotation lol. This style hugs so close to the body that I worry blush will have color transfer.

I sure hope they do other colors in this size!


----------



## coivcte

paula3boys said:


> I'm not sure that I'd use both. Probably eventually but I see myself choosing one over the other when I want that color then the other one getting lost in the rotation lol. This style hugs so close to the body that I worry blush will have color transfer.
> 
> I sure hope they do other colors in this size!



I think this is an easy decision.
1. You don't buy 2 bags in the same colour I.e. Dark Dune.
2. You don't own anything in Blush yet.
Conclusion: keep Blush Tote, it is so pretty in photos! I can't wait to see a Blush bag IRL!

Hope this helps


----------



## Norwegian Girl

coivcte said:


> I think this is an easy decision.
> 1. You don't buy 2 bags in the same colour I.e. Dark Dune.
> 2. You don't own anything in Blush yet.
> Conclusion: keep Blush Tote, it is so pretty in photos! I can't wait to see a Blush bag IRL!
> 
> Hope this helps



+1. Personally I don't mind having bags in the same color. I have two bags in dark dune  and two in pearl grey. Different models; so different bags.  However...if you don't like to have two bags in the same color,  then keep blush. Good luck deciding


----------



## melbo

norwegian girl said:


> +1. Personally i don't mind having bags in the same color. I have two bags in dark dune  and two in pearl grey. Different models; so different bags.  However...if you don't like to have two bags in the same color,  then keep blush. Good luck deciding



+2!


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> I'm not sure that I'd use both. Probably eventually but I see myself choosing one over the other when I want that color then the other one getting lost in the rotation lol. This style hugs so close to the body that I worry blush will have color transfer.
> 
> I sure hope they do other colors in this size!




Although, dd is a favorite of mine, I'd keep blush. I also would not keep two bags in the same color regardless of style (unless black)....


----------



## ralewi

ilysukixD said:


> My latest addition.... Susannah clutch
> My goodness I'm in love, it's looks like the Chanel chevron flap bag. Got this adorable bag for $30 >.<"
> View attachment 2988507
> 
> View attachment 2988508


So pretty.


----------



## ralewi

My first MK tote. MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Jet Set' Travel Medium Multifunction Tote.


----------



## BeachBagGal

paula3boys said:


> Does blush wash my skin out?
> View attachment 2989711


Tough choice! I would almost say go with Blush since you already have DD...I would suggest pairing this bag with different clothing items in your wardrobe and see which one looks better. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Blush and dark dune arrived and now I need to choose one! I own nothing in blush and am worried of color transfer but it's so pretty. I own dark dune medium Selma and swore I wouldn't own more than one bag in any given color. Should I make an exception to that, sell Selma, or keep blush?
> View attachment 2989693
> 
> View attachment 2989694
> 
> View attachment 2989695


 


paula3boys said:


> Does blush wash my skin out?
> View attachment 2989711


I have to go against the group here.  For a bag that you'll be wearing up against your body, I'd go with dark dune over blush.  You mentioned some time ago that you prefer your large Selma over your medium one, and I seem to remember you saying that your medium is dark dune.  Why don't you sell the medium dark dune Selma and keep the dark dune jet set?


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> I have to go against the group here.  For a bag that you'll be wearing up against your body, I'd go with dark dune over blush.  You mentioned some time ago that you prefer your large Selma over your medium one, and I seem to remember you saying that your medium is dark dune.  Why don't you sell the medium dark dune Selma and keep the dark dune jet set?




That's what I'm considering but dd looks nicer on Selma lol. I like the updated medium Selma over my dd medium Selma as it seems slightly bigger. I haven't carried my large Violet Selma in awhile and reached for it only few times so far. 

My regular jet set zip top totes are my favorite style and the colors I own in sapphire, mandarin and summer blue are what I love reaching for. I like my new fuchsia with silver hardware medium Selma but don't reach for her as often as jet sets


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> That's what I'm considering but dd looks nicer on Selma lol. I like the updated medium Selma over my dd medium Selma as it seems slightly bigger. I haven't carried my large Violet Selma in awhile and reached for it only few times so far.
> 
> My regular jet set zip top totes are my favorite style and the colors I own in sapphire, mandarin and summer blue are what I love reaching for. I like my new fuchsia with silver hardware medium Selma but don't reach for her as often as jet sets


Oh...so dark dune looks nicer on the Selma than the jet set?  I think dark dune looks best with more hardware because it's so neutral and understated.  I think it looks best on the Hamilton.

Are you going to exchange your medium dark dune Selma for the updated, slightly bigger version?  Maybe it's time to get rid of your large violet Selma, too.  And since you like the jet set top zip style so much, maybe it's okay to have one in dark dune and a dark dune Selma, as well.


----------



## paula3boys

ubo22 said:


> Oh...so dark dune looks nicer on the Selma than the jet set?  I think dark dune looks best with more hardware because it's so neutral and understated.  I think it looks best on the Hamilton.
> 
> Are you going to exchange your medium dark dune Selma for the updated, slightly bigger version?  Maybe it's time to get rid of your large violet Selma, too.  And since you like the jet set top zip style so much, maybe it's okay to have one in dark dune and a dark dune Selma, as well.




Have you seen a new version of dark dune Selma yet? I hadn't seen it so far but am thinking you're right. I don't think I'll be able to exchange but I can consider selling then buying newer one. 

It is gorgeous on Hamilton but I can't do them due to the weight of the hardware bugging me. 

I think I'll sell large Violet if I can not lose a ton. Luckily I got it at great deal so shouldn't be really difficult.


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> Have you seen a new version of dark dune Selma yet? I hadn't seen it so far but am thinking you're right. I don't think I'll be able to exchange but I can consider selling then buying newer one.
> 
> It is gorgeous on Hamilton but I can't do them due to the weight of the hardware bugging me.
> 
> I think I'll sell large Violet if I can not lose a ton. Luckily I got it at great deal so shouldn't be really difficult.


I never look at medium size Selmas, so haven't seen the newer, slightly bigger version.  I didn't even hear about it until someone mentioned it here on TPF.  :tpfrox: I would see if you can find the newer one before selling your existing one.  Too bad the dark dune Hamilton is too heavy for you.

I'd keep the dark dune jet set and get another smaller bag in blush if you still want that color.  I think blush looks best on smaller bags.  I love the violet colored Selma, but if you don't use it too often then I'd sell it.


----------



## sinyard

ubo22 said:


> i never look at medium size selmas, so haven't seen the newer, slightly bigger version.  I didn't even hear about it until someone mentioned it here on tpf.  :tpfrox: I would see if you can find the newer one before selling your existing one.  Too bad the dark dune hamilton is too heavy for you.
> 
> I'd keep the dark dune jet set and get another smaller bag in blush if you still want that color.  I think blush looks best on smaller bags.  I love the violet colored selma, but if you don't use it too often then i'd sell it.




+1


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> That's what I'm considering but dd looks nicer on Selma lol. I like the updated medium Selma over my dd medium Selma as it seems slightly bigger. I haven't carried my large Violet Selma in awhile and reached for it only few times so far.
> 
> My regular jet set zip top totes are my favorite style and the colors I own in sapphire, mandarin and summer blue are what I love reaching for. I like my new fuchsia with silver hardware medium Selma but don't reach for her as often as jet sets




I just left the MK store and got to see both bags. The dark dune tote was so much prettier than blush. Blush is gorgeous on more ladylike bags, i.e. Ava. The hardware really popped against dark dune. The new size is just perfect. I honestly loved everything about it.....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

ralewi said:


> My first MK tote. MICHAEL Michael Kors 'Jet Set' Travel Medium Multifunction Tote.




Love this bag! What color is this? I almost got this bag in black with silver hw in the large size but it wouldn't fit my 15 inch laptop so I opted for the jet set tote!


----------



## ralewi

Pinkalicious said:


> Love this bag! What color is this? I almost got this bag in black with silver hw in the large size but it wouldn't fit my 15 inch laptop so I opted for the jet set tote!



Thanks, I love it also.  The color is Luggage


----------



## sinyard

keishapie1973 said:


> I just left the MK store and got to see both bags. The dark dune tote was so much prettier than blush. Blush is gorgeous on more ladylike bags, i.e. Ava. The hardware really popped against dark dune. The new size is just perfect. I honestly loved everything about it.....[emoji3]




Exactly!!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

I need to stop, I now own:-

A large red Selma
A large navy Sophie
A Portland in tan
A large Sloan in black
A Sophie messenger in kinda denim blue (unsure if it is small or medium.). Don't know what the colour is called, as it is a secondhand purchase.  If anyone can help me with colour name that would be cool.  I was chuffed when It arrived that it wasn't navy, but would have kept it even if it was as I really wanted a crossbody bag without handles.  It would difficult to show the true colour in photos I have found.

Does anyone know where I can find measurements for a small and medium Sophie messenger? as I would like to be clear what size I have.  Whatever size, I love her, she is my most recent purchase and including postage was £45 which to me is a bargain buy.  

I have an album with all my bags on here.  Each time I try and post photos using my iPad it's just goes out of safari totally and takes me to my home screen, so I will add photos when I am on my Mac later.  I love my iPad, but sometimes when it  is buggy I wanna chuck it out the window!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Ah I have done some research and I seem to have bought a medium Sophie messenger in surf.  In fact it is an appropriate name as it does look like the colour of the sea.  Sadly no bronzed Adonis on a board was found inside it, ah well!


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> Ah I have done some research and I seem to have bought a medium Sophie messenger in surf.  In fact it is an appropriate name as it does look like the colour of the sea.  Sadly no bronzed Adonis on a board was found inside it, ah well!



Lol! I would love to see your messenger in Surf Blue! I almost bought one but was unsure how it would look IRL


----------



## bagsncakes

trefusisgirl said:


> I need to stop, I now own:-
> 
> A large red Selma
> A large navy Sophie
> A Portland in tan
> A large Sloan in black
> A Sophie messenger in kinda denim blue (unsure if it is small or medium.). Don't know what the colour is called, as it is a secondhand purchase.  If anyone can help me with colour name that would be cool.  I was chuffed when It arrived that it wasn't navy, but would have kept it even if it was as I really wanted a crossbody bag without handles.  It would difficult to show the true colour in photos I have found.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find measurements for a small and medium Sophie messenger? as I would like to be clear what size I have.  Whatever size, I love her, she is my most recent purchase and including postage was £45 which to me is a bargain buy.
> 
> I have an album with all my bags on here.  Each time I try and post photos using my iPad it's just goes out of safari totally and takes me to my home screen, so I will add photos when I am on my Mac later.  I love my iPad, but sometimes when it  is buggy I wanna chuck it out the window!




I was having problem uploading pics here using safari and someone suggesting using the purse blog app. It's perfect. Now I use the app. Has made my life so easy. U'll have to use it to believe me


----------



## trefusisgirl

Oh that is great thanks Mariamshah, I will give that a go in the moment, as am currently sitting here using my mac, and it keeps coming up with "upload failed" when I try and do it on here.  These fruit products seem to be a tad temperamental sometimes lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Right I am using the app, I hope this works!

My new purchase, medium Sophie messenger in surf:-










My Sloan:-




My large navy Sophie and large Selma in red:-




And finally, my Portland in tan:-




I agree the app is much easier to use, thanks for that tip.

melbo - what do you think of the surf Sophie IRL? I love the colour.


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> Right I am using the app, I hope this works!
> 
> My new purchase, medium Sophie messenger in surf:-
> 
> View attachment 2990919
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990921
> 
> 
> My Sloan:-
> 
> View attachment 2990922
> 
> 
> My large navy Sophie and large Selma in red:-
> 
> View attachment 2990923
> 
> 
> And finally, my Portland in tan:-
> 
> View attachment 2990924
> 
> 
> I agree the app is much easier to use, thanks for that tip.
> 
> melbo - what do you think of the surf Sophie IRL? I love the colour.



I love the blue! I thought it was a tad bit lighter though. Love all your bags! 
P. S. The app is amazing! That's all I use.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Right I am using the app, I hope this works!
> 
> My new purchase, medium Sophie messenger in surf:-
> 
> View attachment 2990919
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990926
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990927
> 
> 
> My Sloan:-
> 
> View attachment 2990922
> 
> 
> My large navy Sophie and large Selma in red:-
> 
> View attachment 2990923
> 
> 
> And finally, my Portland in tan:-
> 
> View attachment 2990924
> 
> 
> I agree the app is much easier to use, thanks for that tip.
> 
> melbo - what do you think of the surf Sophie IRL? I love the colour.



These are all lovely but that surf? ack! dying. Kinda reminds me of the pale blue i have seen sold here.

I have found firefox to work well... for upload of pics i'm on an Imac.


----------



## trefusisgirl

melbo said:


> I love the blue! I thought it was a tad bit lighter though. Love all your bags!
> P. S. The app is amazing! That's all I use.




It is a really difficult colour to photograph, hence when I bought it I though it may be navy.  IRL it is quite light, it will go amazingly well with denim jeans.

Thank you.  I haven't used the Sloan yet, it was an impulse purchase and I wonder if it was a bad decision as I hoped it would go crossbody and it doesn't.

yes from now on it is the app and nothing else for me.  I didn't even know there was one.  TPF girls really are all stars.


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> It is a really difficult colour to photograph, hence when I bought it I though it may be navy.  IRL it is quite light, it will go amazingly well with denim jeans.
> 
> Thank you.  I haven't used the Sloan yet, it was an impulse purchase and I wonder if it was a bad decision as I hoped it would go crossbody and it doesn't.
> 
> yes from now on it is the app and nothing else for me.  I didn't even know there was one.  TPF girls really are all stars.



I love your Sloan! You must keep it! So classy and elegant.


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> These are all lovely but that surf? ack! dying. Kinda reminds me of the pale blue i have seen sold here.
> 
> I have found firefox to work well... for upload of pics i'm on an Imac.




Okay I will try that tip of firefox. I really find what does and doesn't work on these things frustrating.

Yes I had not seen this colour before but when I looked into it I found that it was sold at Macy's (although I am in UK so it may have been sold here somewhere as well,) alongside black and tan in the medium.  Feeling lucky to have scooped it up as have been looking for a crossbody for a while.


----------



## trefusisgirl

melbo said:


> I love your Sloan! You must keep it! So classy and elegant.




It is and here lies the problem, I live in jeans and hoodies outside of work and with the job I do I have to use my Selma or Sophie for work with all the junk I traipse round during the week.

Although having paraded round the house
In it more than once whilst wearing my pj's, it does kinda go with a casual outfit lol.


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> It is and here lies the problem, I live in jeans and hoodies outside of work and with the job I do I have to use my Selma or Sophie for work with all the junk I traipse round during the week.
> 
> Although having paraded round the house
> In it more than once whilst wearing my pj's, it does kinda go with a casual outfit lol.



This is true. Sell Sloan and get a bag you love


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Okay I will try that tip of firefox. I really find what does and doesn't work on these things frustrating.
> 
> Yes I had not seen this colour before but when I looked into it I found that it was sold at Macy's (although I am in UK so it may have been sold here somewhere as well,) alongside black and tan in the medium.  Feeling lucky to have scooped it up as have been looking for a crossbody for a while.



It is frustrating i find i have to default to Safari for some sites to even work.

Ah, Macy's not in my country but again great bag!


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> Ah I have done some research and I seem to have bought a medium Sophie messenger in surf.  In fact it is an appropriate name as it does look like the colour of the sea.  Sadly no bronzed Adonis on a board was found inside it, ah well!






trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is great thanks Mariamshah, I will give that a go in the moment, as am currently sitting here using my mac, and it keeps coming up with "upload failed" when I try and do it on here.  These fruit products seem to be a tad temperamental sometimes lol.






trefusisgirl said:


> Right I am using the app, I hope this works!
> 
> My new purchase, medium Sophie messenger in surf:-
> 
> View attachment 2990919
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990926
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990927
> 
> 
> My Sloan:-
> 
> View attachment 2990922
> 
> 
> My large navy Sophie and large Selma in red:-
> 
> View attachment 2990923
> 
> 
> And finally, my Portland in tan:-
> 
> View attachment 2990924
> 
> 
> I agree the app is much easier to use, thanks for that tip.
> 
> melbo - what do you think of the surf Sophie IRL? I love the colour.


 
trefusisgirl, you are so funny.  LOL!  I love your MK collection.


----------



## candysheree

My hubby got me this beauty for Mother's Day! Michael Kors Selma, large in black! Love her!


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> trefusisgirl, you are so funny.  LOL!  I love your MK collection.




Thank you, but really was a bronzed Adonis to much to ask for.  Maybe I should petition MK to give one with all his bags.  I think us ladies would quite like a nice free gift like that lol.


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> Thank you, but really was a bronzed Adonis to much to ask for.  Maybe I should petition MK to give one with all his bags.  I think us ladies would quite like a nice free gift like that lol.



Lol!


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> Thank you, but really was a bronzed Adonis to much to ask for.  Maybe I should petition MK to give one with all his bags.  I think us ladies would quite like a nice free gift like that lol.


I'd very much like that free gift!  :lolots:


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Picked this up yesterday at Macy's I love this size and style I also have the optic white. This is the medium Greenwich tote in navy/pale blue


----------



## trefusisgirl

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked this up yesterday at Macy's I love this size and style I also have the optic white. This is the medium Greenwich tote in navy/pale blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991687




Love the Greenwich and this colourway is such a nice combo. Congrats on ur new bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked this up yesterday at Macy's I love this size and style I also have the optic white. This is the medium Greenwich tote in navy/pale blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2991687



Very nice! great front pocket!


----------



## BeachBagGal

For Mother's Day gift my Mom chose Heritage Blue (Yay! Was hoping she would) Rhea Messenger over the Navy.I let her pick between the two. Getting ready to spray her down....


----------



## BeachBagGal

I wanted to show you a pic of my Mom's Essex Satchel I bought her for her bday last year. She has been using it for 6 months everyday (she doesn't switch out bags all the time like me! Lol) and still looks in perfect shape.. And she doesn't baby her bags. What a great bag! She's stuffed,conditioned, and ready to be put away till Fall.


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> I wanted to show you a pic of my Mom's Essex Satchel I bought her for her bday last year. She has been using it for 6 months everyday (she doesn't switch out bags all the time like me! Lol) and still looks in perfect shape.. And she doesn't baby her bags. What a great bag! She's stuffed,conditioned, and ready to be put away till Fall.
> View attachment 2991991



Lovely bags! You are a wonderful daughter! That bag doesn't show any wear! Wow!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Lovely bags! You are a wonderful daughter! That bag doesn't show any wear! Wow!


Thanks! My Mom isn't one for structured bags or bags that need to be babied. Pebbled leather is perfect for her! Plus it's so fun buying bags and I know she wouldn't spend that kind of money on bags for herself and she deserves it!


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! My Mom isn't one for structured bags or bags that need to be babied. Pebbled leather is perfect for her! Plus it's so fun buying bags and I know she wouldn't spend that kind of money on bags for herself and she deserves it!



Totally! My mom's the same way!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> For Mother's Day gift my Mom chose Heritage Blue (Yay! Was hoping she would) Rhea Messenger over the Navy.I let her pick between the two. Getting ready to spray her down....
> View attachment 2991963
> View attachment 2991964





BeachBagGal said:


> I wanted to show you a pic of my Mom's Essex Satchel I bought her for her bday last year. She has been using it for 6 months everyday (she doesn't switch out bags all the time like me! Lol) and still looks in perfect shape.. And she doesn't baby her bags. What a great bag! She's stuffed,conditioned, and ready to be put away till Fall.
> View attachment 2991991



These are lovely! i really like the blue! and the second bag looks fantastic!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! My Mom isn't one for structured bags or bags that need to be babied. Pebbled leather is perfect for her! Plus it's so fun buying bags and I know she wouldn't spend that kind of money on bags for herself and she deserves it!



Pebbled leather is a great durable, easy go to type! I have a MK pouch in pebbled...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I just can't seem to help myself lately. A lunchtime trip to Belk and a 25% off coupon are just too much to resist.

Large Cindy Domed Satchel in Pale Blue. Be still my heart.  I would still like to eventually get the Pale Pink, but I'm tickled to get the Pale Blue. 

View attachment 2994349


----------



## Christa72720

I have to stay off this forum! Can't stop buying bags!


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> I have to stay off this forum! Can't stop buying bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994371



Oh I so feel you I see other people bags and then I get purse crazy!!!


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. A lunchtime trip to Belk and a 25% off coupon are just too much to resist.
> 
> Large Cindy Domed Satchel in Pale Blue. Be still my heart.  I would still like to eventually get the Pale Pink, but I'm tickled to get the Pale Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2994349



Is this silver or gold hardware? Its so pretty


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BeachBagGal said:


> I wanted to show you a pic of my Mom's Essex Satchel I bought her for her bday last year. She has been using it for 6 months everyday (she doesn't switch out bags all the time like me! Lol) and still looks in perfect shape.. And she doesn't baby her bags. What a great bag! She's stuffed,conditioned, and ready to be put away till Fall.
> View attachment 2991991



Your mom and I are bag twins! The essex is a great bag and I have never seen anyone else carrying one in person so i feel a little bit special "wink". The deep zip pockets were a fantastic add on.  I only wish they would bring it back but this time in bright colors.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Is this silver or gold hardware? Its so pretty


 


Thanks!  The color is just so pretty IRL.  The hardware is silver and perfect with the pale blue.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. A lunchtime trip to Belk and a 25% off coupon are just too much to resist.
> 
> Large Cindy Domed Satchel in Pale Blue. Be still my heart.  I would still like to eventually get the Pale Pink, but I'm tickled to get the Pale Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2994349


Pretty, pretty girl!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christa72720 said:


> I have to stay off this forum! Can't stop buying bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994371


Oooo FUN! Post pix when you get!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Your mom and I are bag twins! The essex is a great bag and I have never seen anyone else carrying one in person so i feel a little bit special "wink". The deep zip pockets were a fantastic add on.  I only wish they would bring it back but this time in bright colors.


I really wanted to keep the bag myself!!! lol  I love it!! ...and those pockets in the front...awesome!! My Mom loves this bag too!


----------



## CocoChannel

Christa72720 said:


> I have to stay off this forum! Can't stop buying bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994371


What site are you on? I want that pink hamilton and that price is great!!! What do I need to do? Where did you get your 25% off?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Great new bags!!! Love that aquamarine...and the Grape what a steal!!


 


HesitantShopper said:


> Oh great choices and fantastic price on that selma! total score there.


 


Bootlover07 said:


> Ooh!!! Love both, especially the Selma!! I didn't know Dillard's still had grape!


 


cdtracing said:


> Oh, WOW!!!  That's one steal of a deal on that grape selma!!  She's gorgeous.  And I love the Aquamarine Jet Set!  Both are great bags.  Congratulations!


 


Pinkalicious said:


> Amazing deal on the grape selma, so jealous!!!! The jet set zip top tote is also a stunner and super useful


 


CinthiaZ said:


> Lovin that aquamarine! NICE! So perfect for summer!


 


I'm so sorry y'all that I didn't come back to this thread to respond to you lovely comments about my two new beauties.  Thank you everyone!  I tried to quote everyone, but sometimes I don't catch them all.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty, pretty girl!


 
Thanks!  I agree - the pale blue is so soft and feminine.


----------



## myluvofbags

Christa72720 said:


> I have to stay off this forum! Can't stop buying bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994371



Haha,  at least you got free shipping!   Great selections!


----------



## Christa72720

CocoChannel said:


> What site are you on? I want that pink hamilton and that price is great!!! What do I need to do? Where did you get your 25% off?



Macy's! Promo code ICONS


----------



## Christa72720

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo FUN! Post pix when you get!!



Will do!!


----------



## Christa72720

myluvofbags said:


> Haha,  at least you got free shipping!   Great selections!



Thanks! That's how I'll sell it to my husband- "Hey I got free shipping" &#128521;


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. A lunchtime trip to Belk and a 25% off coupon are just too much to resist.
> 
> Large Cindy Domed Satchel in Pale Blue. Be still my heart.  I would still like to eventually get the Pale Pink, but I'm tickled to get the Pale Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2994349



ack! i adore pale blue.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Christa72720 said:


> I have to stay off this forum! Can't stop buying bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994371



oh free ship! lol do a reveal when they come! look great!


----------



## drsnrivers

All of these bags are awesome!!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

Christa72720 said:


> Macy's! Promo code ICONS



Awesome!! Thank you


----------



## CocoChannel

Just got this a few weeks ago! Super pretty IRL&#55357;&#56841;
Ordered it off Belk at 25% off and free shipping no tax 
Total $268.50 I was pretty happy with that and didn't feel like waiting 
For it to keep reducing.


----------



## julia@athens

Very beautiful color!!!


----------



## julia@athens

Got this new  MICHAEL KORS FRANKIE LEATHER DRAWSTRING CROSSBODY SHOULDER BAG PALE GOLD on ebay for 79$
It looks more beautiful in life than on the picture. Getting lots of compliments.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CocoChannel said:


> Just got this a few weeks ago! Super pretty IRL&#55357;&#56841;
> Ordered it off Belk at 25% off and free shipping no tax
> Total $268.50 I was pretty happy with that and didn't feel like waiting
> For it to keep reducing.




Sometimes if you wait for a bag to go on sale or clearance it sells out and you miss out.

To me it's worth getting a bag I love sooner rather than later. 

Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## MDT

CocoChannel said:


> Just got this a few weeks ago! Super pretty IRL&#65533;&#65533;
> Ordered it off Belk at 25% off and free shipping no tax
> Total $268.50 I was pretty happy with that and didn't feel like waiting
> For it to keep reducing.



Jealous! I'm kind of falling in love with the Hammy in aquamarine.  I can't justify purchasing a fourth bag this month though. Lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CocoChannel said:


> Just got this a few weeks ago! Super pretty IRL&#65533;&#65533;
> Ordered it off Belk at 25% off and free shipping no tax
> Total $268.50 I was pretty happy with that and didn't feel like waiting
> For it to keep reducing.



that's a great color! yeah, it's hard you want a good deal but if you wait you risk it not being there.

I had to pay FP for my x-body we just don't get the sales here and the purse was what i needed.



julia@athens said:


> Got this new  MICHAEL KORS FRANKIE LEATHER DRAWSTRING CROSSBODY SHOULDER BAG PALE GOLD on ebay for 79$
> It looks more beautiful in life than on the picture. Getting lots of compliments.



That's a fun bag! perfect for summer!


----------



## bellevie0891

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. A lunchtime trip to Belk and a 25% off coupon are just too much to resist.
> 
> Large Cindy Domed Satchel in Pale Blue. Be still my heart.  I would still like to eventually get the Pale Pink, but I'm tickled to get the Pale Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2994349



You captured the Pale Blue color perfectly!! LOVE love love this bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> ack! i adore pale blue.


Thanks! Me too!  It is such a soft and feminine color - I love it!  



bellevie0891 said:


> You captured the Pale Blue color perfectly!! LOVE love love this bag


Thanks!  Me too!  I love a lot of the more vibrant colors, but sometimes it's nice to have a soft, feminine color and MK nailed this one.  Blossom is on my list too.  Another soft and feminine color.


----------



## keishapie1973

julia@athens said:


> Got this new  MICHAEL KORS FRANKIE LEATHER DRAWSTRING CROSSBODY SHOULDER BAG PALE GOLD on ebay for 79$
> It looks more beautiful in life than on the picture. Getting lots of compliments.



This will look so stylish with summer outfits.....


----------



## Ackm

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341


May I know whr u get this and what is the name of this tote?


----------



## paula3boys

Ackm said:


> May I know whr u get this and what is the name of this tote?



I saw that one at Nordstrom!


----------



## gratefulgirl

B_girl_ said:


> My new set!
> View attachment 2970341




I have this bag in Sapphire and I love it!


----------



## beautyadvisor

gratefulgirl said:


> I have this bag in Sapphire and I love it!


stunning set!


----------



## candysheree

Loving my Mother's Day gift! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Michael Kors large Selma, in black


----------



## keishapie1973

candysheree said:


> Loving my Mother's Day gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors large Selma, in black



That is a fantastic Mother's Day gift. It's a classic beauty!!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

julia@athens said:


> Got this new  MICHAEL KORS FRANKIE LEATHER DRAWSTRING CROSSBODY SHOULDER BAG PALE GOLD on ebay for 79$
> It looks more beautiful in life than on the picture. Getting lots of compliments.



Pale gold is gorgeous. Its the perfect tone of gold, if that makes sense. I love your frankie!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MK clearance at my local Dillards is now at 50% off. So of course I had to get my Navy Selma. How could I not? 
View attachment 2995659


----------



## BeachBagGal

candysheree said:


> Loving my Mother's Day gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors large Selma, in black


Pretty gift!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK clearance at my local Dillards is now at 50% off. So of course I had to get my Navy Selma. How could I not?
> View attachment 2995659


50% off? Uh hello, YES! Pretty girl!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> 50% off? Uh hello, YES! Pretty girl!




I know, right?!?! Total no brainier!  LOL


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I know, right?!?! Total no brainier!  LOL


Medium or Large?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Medium or Large?




This is the large. It was $179 before tax.


----------



## candysheree

keishapie1973 said:


> That is a fantastic Mother's Day gift. It's a classic beauty!!!!




Thanks, we got it for 25% off at Macys! I love it, I hand a mk PVC bag but love the leather much more!


----------



## candysheree

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty gift!




Thanks!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> This is the large. It was $179 before tax.


Great deal!!


----------



## julia@athens

Beautiful bag!


----------



## julia@athens

Raspberry color is sooooo amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## julia@athens

Christa72720 said:


> I have to stay off this forum! Can't stop buying bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994371




Raspberry color is very very much beautiful!  Lucky you!! This bag in my future buying plans as well )))


----------



## HesitantShopper

candysheree said:


> Loving my Mother's Day gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors large Selma, in black



A great classic there! wonderful gift.



NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK clearance at my local Dillards is now at 50% off. So of course I had to get my Navy Selma. How could I not?
> View attachment 2995659




50%?! oh, heck yeah!


----------



## cdtracing

NutsAboutCoach said:


> MK clearance at my local Dillards is now at 50% off. So of course I had to get my Navy Selma. How could I not?
> View attachment 2995659



Stunning!  And at 50% off, that's a real winner!


----------



## shermaine57

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. A lunchtime trip to Belk and a 25% off coupon are just too much to resist.
> 
> Large Cindy Domed Satchel in Pale Blue. Be still my heart.  I would still like to eventually get the Pale Pink, but I'm tickled to get the Pale Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2994349



Wow. This is nice I love pale blue. It looks good in large Cindy satchel! Initially I thought to get med selma in pale blue, after seeing this I might change my mind to get a Cindy instead &#128513;


----------



## shermaine57

Christa72720 said:


> I have to stay off this forum! Can't stop buying bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994371



Me too! Can't stop falling in love with bags you guys bought. Make me want to purchase for my own too. Anyway , Christa, have u gotten ur Riley? If yes do u mind to show your Riley pls?? Tia


----------



## Christa72720

shermaine57 said:


> Me too! Can't stop falling in love with bags you guys bought. Make me want to purchase for my own too. Anyway , Christa, have u gotten ur Riley? If yes do u mind to show your Riley pls?? Tia



I should get it next week and I will definitely post some pics! &#128516;


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hopefully this is my last splurge for awhile, but I used my 20% off coupon at Belk and brought this cutie home today. 

Medium Sutton in Raspberry. I never see this color in my area and I love how pretty the pink is on this bag. 

View attachment 2998271


Here's a comparison picture with my Fuschia Selma. 
View attachment 2998275


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hopefully this is my last splurge for awhile, but I used my 20% off coupon at Belk and brought this cutie home today.
> 
> Medium Sutton in Raspberry. I never see this color in my area and I love how pretty the pink is on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2998271
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison picture with my Fuschia Selma.
> View attachment 2998275


So pretty!!! LOVE Raspberry!!!


----------



## shermaine57

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hopefully this is my last splurge for awhile, but I used my 20% off coupon at Belk and brought this cutie home today.
> 
> Medium Sutton in Raspberry. I never see this color in my area and I love how pretty the pink is on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2998271
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison picture with my Fuschia Selma.
> View attachment 2998275



What a lovely collection!! &#128516;


----------



## shermaine57

Christa72720 said:


> I should get it next week and I will definitely post some pics! &#128516;



Great! Can't wait!&#128513;


----------



## zakksmommy1984

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hopefully this is my last splurge for awhile, but I used my 20% off coupon at Belk and brought this cutie home today.
> 
> Medium Sutton in Raspberry. I never see this color in my area and I love how pretty the pink is on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2998271
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison picture with my Fuschia Selma.
> View attachment 2998275




Love love love!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty!!! LOVE Raspberry!!!




Thank you!  Me too! I don't usually see any bags in this color in my area. Usually only Fuschia.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

shermaine57 said:


> What a lovely collection!! [emoji1]




Thanks! Both are such fun colors


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love love love!




Thanks! Me too!  It's such a pretty color.


----------



## TnC

Not a bag but got some MK sandals to match my Sutton !


----------



## PinkKelly

TnC said:


> Not a bag but got some MK sandals to match my Sutton !


 Very classy and sharp! I like it!!


----------



## cdtracing

TnC said:


> Not a bag but got some MK sandals to match my Sutton !



Oh, Love those sandals!!


----------



## ralewi

Michael Kors Astor.  Received this beauty today, won on ebay for an awesome price in like new condition.


----------



## cdtracing

ralewi said:


> Michael Kors Astor.  Received this beauty today, won on ebay for an awesome price in like new condition.



That's a fun bag!


----------



## ralewi

cdtracing said:


> That's a fun bag!


Girls night having fun with it already. thanks


----------



## myluvofbags

ralewi said:


> Michael Kors Astor.  Received this beauty today, won on ebay for an awesome price in like new condition.



Great evening bag.  And such a wonderful color!


----------



## ralewi

myluvofbags said:


> Great evening bag.  And such a wonderful color!


Thanks


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hopefully this is my last splurge for awhile, but I used my 20% off coupon at Belk and brought this cutie home today.
> 
> Medium Sutton in Raspberry. I never see this color in my area and I love how pretty the pink is on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2998271
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison picture with my Fuschia Selma.
> View attachment 2998275




Ahh raspberry! Looks like it's raspberry season on tpf! 



TnC said:


> Not a bag but got some MK sandals to match my Sutton !




I was looking at some MK sandals too. How's the quality? Love them!



cdtracing said:


> That's a fun bag!




+1!


----------



## HesitantShopper

TnC said:


> Not a bag but got some MK sandals to match my Sutton !



That is so cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Hopefully this is my last splurge for awhile, but I used my 20% off coupon at Belk and brought this cutie home today.
> 
> Medium Sutton in Raspberry. I never see this color in my area and I love how pretty the pink is on this bag.
> 
> View attachment 2998271
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison picture with my Fuschia Selma.
> View attachment 2998275



That looks fantastic with the SHW!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> *Ahh raspberry! Looks like it's raspberry season on tpf!*
> I was looking at some MK sandals too. How's the quality? Love them!
> +1!


I think it is, lol!  I couldn't leave her there once I confirmed the color was raspberry.  Everything else around her was fuschia, but I could tell right away the difference in colors. And I love the Sutton - had the 20% off coupon - so I was doomed from the start, lol. 



HesitantShopper said:


> That looks fantastic with the SHW!


I really like the raspberry with the SHW much better.


I am powerless against the markdowns and coupons, so I must stay out of Dillards and Belk for awhile.


----------



## angiecake

New restyled MK crossbody into cluch

Original Crossbody

My Hacked Version:


----------



## melbo

angiecake said:


> New restyled MK crossbody into cluch
> 
> Original Crossbody
> 
> My Hacked Version:



Super creative! I would be too scared to mess with my bags, but it's inspiring to see someone succeed &#128522;&#128159;&#128092;


----------



## angiecake

melbo said:


> Super creative! I would be too scared to mess with my bags, but it's inspiring to see someone succeed &#128522;&#128159;&#128092;



Thanks! I actually just wrapped it around and buckled it weirdly, so no damage to the purse!


----------



## melbo

angiecake said:


> Thanks! I actually just wrapped it around and buckled it weirdly, so no damage to the purse!



Super cool! Like I said, I'm not creative at all! Love your style too.


----------



## bellevie0891

angiecake said:


> New restyled MK crossbody into cluch
> 
> 
> 
> Original Crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> My Hacked Version:




Very cute!


----------



## ubo22

angiecake said:


> New restyled MK crossbody into cluch
> 
> Original Crossbody
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-chain-crossbody-bag/3928535http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-chain-crossbody-bag/3928535
> My Hacked Version:


You're so creative!  That clutch version of your cross-body looks so elegant!


----------



## coivcte

angiecake said:


> New restyled MK crossbody into cluch
> 
> Original Crossbody
> 
> My Hacked Version:



Hey angiecake, I think you helped me out in the Chloe forum about two weeks ago.
I finally decided to exchange my Grey Medium Paraty to a Black Medium Paraty and have been loving it since!! So thank you!!

Happy to see you here in the MK forum


----------



## angiecake

coivcte said:


> Hey angiecake, I think you helped me out in the Chloe forum about two weeks ago.
> I finally decided to exchange my Grey Medium Paraty to a Black Medium Paraty and have been loving it since!! So thank you!!
> 
> Happy to see you here in the MK forum



Yes, I am brand agnostic, so I like to shop around and join new clubs!

I'm so glad I could help! Life is too short and most people have too little money to be constantly wearing a purse they don't love to death. Happy that you love your new black paraty! They are workhorses, and so versatile! Black is so chic, and will last you through many years and many occasions.

To everyone else, I don't know how to quote everyone, but thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Pinkalicious

angiecake said:


> New restyled MK crossbody into cluch
> 
> Original Crossbody
> 
> My Hacked Version:



love it!!!!!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

angiecake said:


> New restyled MK crossbody into cluch
> 
> Original Crossbody
> 
> My Hacked Version:



That looks great as a clutch.   Such a unique idea.


----------



## goldglitter

i have a crossbody MK wallet/case I got from the Apple Store- does that count?


----------



## HesitantShopper

goldglitter said:


> i have a crossbody MK wallet/case I got from the Apple Store- does that count?



Of coarse?! i probably have one of the smallest collections of MK here too, only one pouch and a JS x-body but i love admiring the rest, besides one day another may sneak it's way in.


----------



## rosevelours

I am in with my first mk bag. Bedford convertible with tassle in optic white. Unfortunately I cant post a pic


----------



## rosevelours

hope it works now


----------



## keishapie1973

rosevelours said:


> View attachment 3000886
> 
> 
> hope it works now



Very pretty!!!


----------



## bellevie0891

rosevelours said:


> View attachment 3000886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope it works now




So pretty!!


----------



## rosevelours

Thank very much! She is really a beauty although a little bit small for everyday


----------



## ubo22

rosevelours said:


> View attachment 3000886
> 
> 
> hope it works now


That bag is really pretty.  I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

rosevelours said:


> View attachment 3000886
> 
> 
> hope it works now


Sooo pretty! How are you liking? I just ordered one in a different color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I seem to be powerless against the 20% off coupons at Belk. Just picked up this cutie. I'm also a sucker for the blue. So hopeless. 

Large Cindy in the Navy blue mono

View attachment 3001083


----------



## rosevelours

BeachBagGal said:


> Sooo pretty! How are you liking? I just ordered one in a different color.


I like the bedford convertible very much, it's such a pretty bag, the shape, the hardware and of course I love the tassel 

I actualy bought it for a wedding, I will wearing a pink robe and this beautiful white bag, the white shoes I am still searching 

Which colours you have ordered? I look forward to your pics when you receive your bedford!


----------



## BeachBagGal

rosevelours said:


> I like the bedford convertible very much, it's such a pretty bag, the shape, the hardware and of course I love the tassel
> 
> I actualy bought it for a wedding, I will wearing a pink robe and this beautiful white bag, the white shoes I am still searching
> 
> Which colours you have ordered? I look forward to your pics when you receive your bedford!




Sounds very nice!! I ordered the Luggage with silver hardware from the Macy's sale.


----------



## shermaine57

rosevelours said:


> View attachment 3000886
> 
> 
> hope it works now



Congrats of having ur first mk bag. Do u mind to show some pictures of you carrying it?&#128513;


----------



## Pinkalicious

rosevelours said:


> View attachment 3000886
> 
> hope it works now



cute!!! 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I seem to be powerless against the 20% off coupons at Belk. Just picked up this cutie. I'm also a sucker for the blue. So hopeless.
> 
> Large Cindy in the Navy blue mono
> 
> View attachment 3001083



love the cindy!!! i like the navy blue with the monogram!
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I just can't seem to help myself lately. A lunchtime trip to Belk and a 25% off coupon are just too much to resist.
> 
> Large Cindy Domed Satchel in Pale Blue. Be still my heart.  I would still like to eventually get the Pale Pink, but I'm tickled to get the Pale Blue.
> 
> View attachment 2994349



Okay I keep drooling over your pale blue cindy trying to decide  which pale blue bag I want a pale blue  Riley or like yours a pale blue Cindy 
Uggggg I love both bags wondering which one is better I love both. I didn't think I loved riley but feel in love with her after taking one back and regretting it and now I have 3 and Cindy at first I was unsure then I got blossom Cindy in medium and love so now I'm stuck.


----------



## MKbaglover

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I seem to be powerless against the 20% off coupons at Belk. Just picked up this cutie. I'm also a sucker for the blue. So hopeless.
> 
> Large Cindy in the Navy blue mono
> 
> View attachment 3001083


I really like the signature style in blue, I'm not a huge fan of it in other colours but for some reason I love it in this colour, it looks really smart and refreshing.  Great for summer!

- not signature but monogram (still getting used to some style names!)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Okay I keep drooling over your pale blue cindy trying to decide  which pale blue bag I want a pale blue  Riley or like yours a pale blue Cindy
> Uggggg I love both bags wondering which one is better I love both. I didn't think I loved riley but feel in love with her after taking one back and regretting it and now I have 3 and Cindy at first I was unsure then I got blossom Cindy in medium and love so now I'm stuck.



I completely understand your dilemma. It's so hard to choose sometimes, but I've learned to go with my first reaction. I almost got a different bag, one that is on clearance, but kept looking at this one. So, she came home with me. Belk coupons usually exclude MK, so I decided not to waste the opportunity, lol. 



MKbaglover said:


> I really like the signature style in blue, I'm not a huge fan of it in other colours but for some reason I love it in this colour, it looks really smart and refreshing.  Great for summer!
> 
> - not signature but monogram (still getting used to some style names!)



I still get confused with terminology too. I'm not a fan of signature bags either, but for some reason I do like how MK does his. I think because it's more subtle and not in your face.  I really liked the Navy mono as soon as I saw it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

rosevelours said:


> View attachment 3000886
> 
> 
> hope it works now



so pretty! love the tassel!


----------



## rosevelours

shermaine57 said:


> Congrats of having ur first mk bag. Do u mind to show some pictures of you carrying it?[emoji16]




Thank you, Yes of course, later I will try to make some modeling pics


----------



## candysheree

loving this combo! Mk selma large black, and Prada Wallet on chain in blueette!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> cute!!!
> 
> *love the cindy!!! i like the navy blue with the monogram!*


Thanks!  Of the mono colors, I think this one is my favorite.



candysheree said:


> View attachment 3002376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving this combo! Mk selma large black, and Prada Wallet on chain in blueette!


Very nice!  Great combo!


----------



## ubo22

candysheree said:


> View attachment 3002376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving this combo! Mk selma large black, and Prada Wallet on chain in blueette!


Great combo!  Cobalt blue goes great with black.


----------



## HesitantShopper

candysheree said:


> View attachment 3002376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving this combo! Mk selma large black, and Prada Wallet on chain in blueette!



This is a great combo!


----------



## rosevelours

finally...here are some modelling pics with my bedford convertible....sorry for the bad quality and the messie background and my outfit doesn't match to the bag


----------



## bellevie0891

rosevelours said:


> finally...here are some modelling pics with my bedford convertible....sorry for the bad quality and the messie background and my outfit doesn't match to the bag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003118




Love this! Looks like the perfect size [emoji41]


----------



## HesitantShopper

rosevelours said:


> finally...here are some modelling pics with my bedford convertible....sorry for the bad quality and the messie background and my outfit doesn't match to the bag
> 
> View attachment 3003115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003117
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003118



Looks great! this is a pretty good sized bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

rosevelours said:


> finally...here are some modelling pics with my bedford convertible....sorry for the bad quality and the messie background and my outfit doesn't match to the bag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003118




Looks great on you. I like the contrast between the bag and your outfit. Makes it pop. Looks good.


----------



## BeachBagGal

rosevelours said:


> finally...here are some modelling pics with my bedford convertible....sorry for the bad quality and the messie background and my outfit doesn't match to the bag
> 
> View attachment 3003115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003117
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003118


Ooo pretty! Looks good on you! Mine should be coming today - yay!!


----------



## Hannahhcz

i don't have a pic now but i totally love my large hamilton


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Hannahhcz said:


> i don't have a pic now but i totally love my large hamilton




What color is your Hamilton?


----------



## ubo22

rosevelours said:


> finally...here are some modelling pics with my bedford convertible....sorry for the bad quality and the messie background and my outfit doesn't match to the bag
> 
> View attachment 3003115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003117
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003118


I love this bag!  So versatile and that white is very pretty.  This will be a great summer bag.


----------



## rosevelours

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo pretty! Looks good on you! Mine should be coming today - yay!!


thanks! I look forward to see pics of yours in luggage!


----------



## rosevelours

thank you all for your comments!! Yes, the white is a real summerbag!


----------



## Nan246

Nice luv it!


----------



## cny1941

Cindy medium satchel and card holder in watermelon. I love Cindy I love this style but not in watermelon. Thinking of getting Cindy in peanut. The card holder is so cute and perfect in watermelon.


----------



## Nan246

Beautiful colors togethet


----------



## Nan246

Nice summer colors! Cute card holder


----------



## cny1941

Thank you. Yeah watermelon is nice for spring/summer. I already have bright bags so I should get something neutrals.


----------



## Nan246

Luv the colors! I luv the Hamilton bags. What color outfits are you going to wear with it?


----------



## Nan246

Me too it's addicting and I keep on saying what a great deal!


----------



## bagsncakes

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3003620
> 
> 
> Cindy medium satchel and card holder in watermelon. I love Cindy I love this style but not in watermelon. Thinking of getting Cindy in peanut. The card holder is so cute and perfect in watermelon.




Than God some one bought this! Can u please do a mod shot wearing crossbody?


----------



## cny1941

Mariamshah said:


> Than God some one bought this! Can u please do a mod shot wearing crossbody?




Sorry I don't do mod shot but somebody already did in the reference library of modeling pics.


----------



## Pinkalicious

rosevelours said:


> finally...here are some modelling pics with my bedford convertible....sorry for the bad quality and the messie background and my outfit doesn't match to the bag
> 
> View attachment 3003115
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003116
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003117
> 
> 
> View attachment 3003118



Love it!!!! Such a nice summer bag. You'll get tons of use out of it. Looks so comfy to wear too!



BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo pretty! Looks good on you! Mine should be coming today - yay!!



Oooh please post pics when you get her!!!!



cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3003620
> 
> 
> Cindy medium satchel and card holder in watermelon. I love Cindy I love this style but not in watermelon. Thinking of getting Cindy in peanut. The card holder is so cute and perfect in watermelon.



Ahh I love medium cindy! I saw the peanut one and i love love love it!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## debunga81

My crossbody beauties. .


----------



## goldglitter

HesitantShopper said:


> Of coarse?! i probably have one of the smallest collections of MK here too, only one pouch and a JS x-body but i love admiring the rest, besides one day another may sneak it's way in.



I normally go for black pieces by MK, simply because the black lining they do is a little... not to my liking. if I get the purses in black it's not observable  what are your favourite colours by MK?


----------



## HesitantShopper

goldglitter said:


> I normally go for black pieces by MK, simply because the black lining they do is a little... not to my liking. if I get the purses in black it's not observable  what are your favourite colours by MK?



ah, i see.. 

well my JS x-body is in Peanut a really great neutral that dresses up or down, that said i adore the pale blue, blush, watermelon... the blues pretty much the whole range and that nice pear color, frankly i love how MK does color! and colorblocking? that really appeals to me as well.

My trouble is i have problems carrying heavy bags, so my choices are quite limited these days, so many i can only admire vs own.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3003620
> 
> 
> Cindy medium satchel and card holder in watermelon. I love Cindy I love this style but not in watermelon. Thinking of getting Cindy in peanut. The card holder is so cute and perfect in watermelon.



Love it! watermelon is such a fantastic summer color!


----------



## B_girl_

My pear selma )


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3005327
> 
> 
> My pear selma )



what a great summer color! so fun.


----------



## B_girl_

HesitantShopper said:


> what a great summer color! so fun.




Thank you


----------



## Christa72720

Finally arrived!!


----------



## Christa72720

Riley!


----------



## Christa72720

Here is a color comparison with Raspberry Hamilton, Deep Pink East West Jet Set, and Fuschia Selma


----------



## bellevie0891

Christa72720 said:


> Finally arrived!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005999




Love this outfit!


----------



## bellevie0891

Christa72720 said:


> Riley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006001




This one even more


----------



## Christa72720

bellevie0891 said:


> Love this outfit!



Thanks!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Finally arrived!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005999





Christa72720 said:


> Riley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006001



Both look great on you!!! I'm really loving the Riley......


----------



## Christa72720

keishapie1973 said:


> Both look great on you!!! I'm really loving the Riley......


Thanks! I'm so bad I just bought it in Fuschia too!


----------



## myluvofbags

Christa72720 said:


> Here is a color comparison with Raspberry Hamilton, Deep Pink East West Jet Set, and Fuschia Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006005



Wow,  love them all!


----------



## Nan246

Thanks! I can see the difference now


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> Riley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006001



Omggg obsessed with Riley!!! Can't wait to see your fuchsia one! It looks so luxurious in black with gold hardware


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Riley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006001


 


Christa72720 said:


> Thanks! I'm so bad I just bought it in Fuschia too!


That Riley is really gorgeous.  I can't wait to see it in fuschia, too.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> That Riley is really gorgeous.  I can't wait to see it in fuschia, too.



Thanks! I will post pics when it gets here&#128516;


----------



## ilysukixD




----------



## kerriberri76

Christa72720 said:


> Riley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006001




The Riley is such a gorgeous bag...I love it!!


----------



## keishapie1973

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 3007562




That is really gorgeous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 3007562


I think my heart just skipped a beat. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## melbo

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 3007562



Beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 3007562


So beautiful!


----------



## NKOV

sandc said:


> I own this one. . for now. It might have to go back. I am not sure if it is love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is on it's way to me now.


 
The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## NKOV

candysheree said:


> View attachment 3002376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving this combo! Mk selma large black, and Prada Wallet on chain in blueette!




Nice combo!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Here is the result of today's shopping trip:  

Peanut Zip Top Tote from Dillards at 30% off and two zip around wallets from MK outlet. Brown mono and white with navy mono. 
View attachment 3008402

View attachment 3008404


----------



## Bootlover07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here is the result of today's shopping trip:
> 
> Peanut Zip Top Tote from Dillards at 30% off and two zip around wallets from MK outlet. Brown mono and white with navy mono.
> View attachment 3008402
> 
> View attachment 3008404




LOVE! I have this bag and love it! Plus, peanut is such a great color!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE! I have this bag and love it! Plus, peanut is such a great color!


I love the nice big outer side pockets on this bag. This is my favorite of all ths saffiano Jet Sets. Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Christa72720 said:


> Riley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3006001


OMG! That bag is "Bad to the Bone! ' lol! LOVE IT!! Does the black come in SHW too??


----------



## CinthiaZ

Christa72720 said:


> Thanks! I'm so bad I just bought it in Fuschia too!


I love the Fuchsia Riley! Such a perfect bag. That one has Silver Hardware, right??


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 3007562


OMG! That looks so pretty with you nails and that sweater is to Die For! Looks to be angora, right? I have one similar to your's, from what I can see, that reminds me of mine because of the angora nd the crocheted lacing, except mine is a pale mint green. I just love wearing it. Aren't they so soft? And look how your nails match ! And I see your blue shoes peeking out too! lol! You got it GOIN ON! Lookin GOOD!


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! That bag is "Bad to the Bone! ' lol! LOVE IT!! Does the black come in SHW too??



No, unfortunately only the fuschia comes with silver&#128533;. I don't really love gold, but I love the bag so I will adjust &#128516;. The leather is great, very soft pebbled leather.


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> I love the Fuchsia Riley! Such a perfect bag. That one has Silver Hardware, right??



Yes, that one is silver. I will post when I get it. &#128512;


----------



## CinthiaZ

Christa72720 said:


> No, unfortunately only the fuschia comes with silver&#128533;. I don't really love gold, but I love the bag so I will adjust &#128516;. The leather is great, very soft pebbled leather.


Yes, my Tristan is the same kind of leather as the RIley. It's amazing how similar the two bags are. You'd think they would be in the same collection even. While it is similar to pebbled leather  It is a bit smoother than most pebbled leather that I am used to, Don't you just LOVE it? I know, I do! 

The gold really does look pretty on that bag, and since it is not that much hardware, anyway,it is fine. It is really the 'leather' that makes that bag. Don't you think?


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, my Tristan is the same kind of leather as the RIley. It's amazing how similar the two bags are. You'd think they would be in the same collection even. While it is similar to pebbled leather  It is a bit smoother than most pebbled leather that I am used to, Don't you just LOVE it? I know, I do!
> 
> The gold really does look pretty on that bag, and since it is not that much hardware, anyway,it is fine. It is really the 'leather' that makes that bag. Don't you think?



Absolutely!


----------



## ilysukixD

keishapie1973 said:


> That is really gorgeous!!! [emoji7]





Norwegian Girl said:


> I think my heart just skipped a beat. Absolutely stunning!





ubo22 said:


> So beautiful!





CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! That looks so pretty with you nails and that sweater is to Die For! Looks to be angora, right? I have one similar to your's, from what I can see, that reminds me of mine because of the angora nd the crocheted lacing, except mine is a pale mint green. I just love wearing it. Aren't they so soft? And look how your nails match ! And I see your blue shoes peeking out too! lol! You got it GOIN ON! Lookin GOOD!



It's good to be back to Purseforum!!! I banned myself from surfing the forum during my final/graduation week.
Cinthia you have very sharp eyes!! Anyway thank you!!! I bought it from F21, When i saw the flats... i was like, i need to buy it to match it with my bag. The sweater is super soft and I also got it for $10 from Forever21. I painted a lilac polish from sephora. >.<" Lately I tried to any pale blue clothes that I could find.

Anyway Thank you everyone for the compliments!!


----------



## smileydimples

Just bought today and all set to go to wear tomorrow navy Greenwich with summer blue wallet [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE! I have this bag and love it! Plus, peanut is such a great color!




Yay for twins! I think this will be a great neutral bag.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> I love the nice big outer side pockets on this bag. This is my favorite of all ths saffiano Jet Sets. Enjoy!




Thanks! I was surprised to see this with the other clearance MK. So far I had only seen Fuschia and Pear on clearance. 

Now I can't get Electric Blue out of my mind. I think that will be the next color on my wish list.


----------



## PinkKelly

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 3007562



Is that a medium? Don't they only come in medium when studded in pale blue? You look stunning! I love this!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Just bought today and all set to go to wear tomorrow navy Greenwich with summer blue wallet [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008627
> View attachment 3008628




It's heritage blue interior right? Good comparison **** for those that thought summer blue and heritage blue were the same. I have summer blue and don't think they're close personally


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> It's heritage blue interior right? Good comparison **** for those that thought summer blue and heritage blue were the same. I have summer blue and don't think they're close personally




Yup it is [emoji4][emoji4] they are very different wanted to post up close pics but I love them all together


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here is the result of today's shopping trip:
> 
> Peanut Zip Top Tote from Dillards at 30% off and two zip around wallets from MK outlet. Brown mono and white with navy mono.
> View attachment 3008402
> 
> View attachment 3008404



i'm in love with peanut, what a great price for the tote! 
also my mom has the same white mono wallet (i helped her pick it out!)


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Just bought today and all set to go to wear tomorrow navy Greenwich with summer blue wallet [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008627
> View attachment 3008628




Love the Greenwich!!  This is a very pretty color combo.


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> Love the Greenwich!!  This is a very pretty color combo.



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Yup it is [emoji4][emoji4] they are very different wanted to post up close pics but I love them all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008663
> View attachment 3008664




Even better. Both colors are very pretty but I love summer blue more. You're really tempting me with this Greenwich lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> i'm in love with peanut, what a great price for the tote!
> also my mom has the same white mono wallet (i helped her pick it out!)




Me too! Even though I have a luggage Selma, this peanut color is just different enough that I will get lots of use out of both.

I don't normally go for signature bags, but I do like the MK signature bags, I think it's because it's a little more subtle.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE! I have this bag and love it! Plus, peanut is such a great color!




Thanks! I saw pictures here on the form of someone's zip top in peanut, it might have been yours. It really caught my eye.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> I love the nice big outer side pockets on this bag. This is my favorite of all ths saffiano Jet Sets. Enjoy!




Thanks! The zip top is one of my favorite styles in MK. So easy to carry and so easy to take care of.


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Me too! Even though I have a luggage Selma, this peanut color is just different enough that I will get lots of use out of both.
> 
> I don't normally go for signature bags, but I do like the MK signature bags, I think it's because it's a little more subtle.



+1! The font isn't solid, so it doesn't stand out so much, if you know what I mean. At least that what I've noticed on the saffiano bags.


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Even better. Both colors are very pretty but I love summer blue more. You're really tempting me with this Greenwich lol



Lol .. Well she is a great color combo &#128521; my tile blue bag from nordstrom comes today so we will see how it stands up to summer blue


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Just bought today and all set to go to wear tomorrow navy Greenwich with summer blue wallet [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008627
> View attachment 3008628


 


Beautiful color combo - Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melbo said:


> +1! The font isn't solid, so it doesn't stand out so much, if you know what I mean. At least that what I've noticed on the saffiano bags.


 


Yes - I think that's exactly why I don't mind the mono print on MK bags - it's not so much in your face like some other brands are.


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Lol .. Well she is a great color combo [emoji6] my tile blue bag from nordstrom comes today so we will see how it stands up to summer blue




Please post comparison pics! My tile blue from Macy's still says like 30 days to ship or something


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Please post comparison pics! My tile blue from Macy's still says like 30 days to ship or something



I sure will I brought my summer blue bag with me so hopefully it will come before my lunch so I can take pictures


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Here is the result of today's shopping trip:
> 
> Peanut Zip Top Tote from Dillards at 30% off and two zip around wallets from MK outlet. Brown mono and white with navy mono.
> View attachment 3008402
> 
> View attachment 3008404



Love it, great classic looking pieces.. a few months ago i almost bought a zip top tote but wasn't sure about the size.



smileydimples said:


> Just bought today and all set to go to wear tomorrow navy Greenwich with summer blue wallet [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008627
> View attachment 3008628



Great colors! so complimentary.



smileydimples said:


> Yup it is [emoji4][emoji4] they are very different wanted to post up close pics but I love them all together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008663
> View attachment 3008664



Very different! but again compliment each other nicely!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Just bought today and all set to go to wear tomorrow navy Greenwich with summer blue wallet [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3008627
> View attachment 3008628


Ooo love the color combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Lol .. Well she is a great color combo &#128521; my tile blue bag from nordstrom comes today so we will see how it stands up to summer blue


Can't wait to see some Tile Blue pix!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> *Love it, great classic looking pieces.. a few months ago i almost bought a zip top tote but wasn't sure about the size.*
> 
> Great colors! so complimentary.
> 
> Very different! but again compliment each other nicely!


 
I like the zip top totes - very easy to carry and easy to care for.  I think I saw some pictures posted recently of a larger size for this tote.  I haven't seen it IRL yet, but I am curious as to how much larger it is.


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I like the zip top totes - very easy to carry and easy to care for.  I think I saw some pictures posted recently of a larger size for this tote.  I haven't seen it IRL yet, but I am curious as to how much larger it is.



I love the new size. There are some pics posted in the comparison thread....


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks! The zip top is one of my favorite styles in MK. So easy to carry and so easy to take care of.


I prefer Zip top bags as well. Most of my MK bags are satchels.  I have spilled things out of my totes, too many times! lol! It is better to be able to keep the top closed to prevent this from happening. I love the engraved metal pulls on them and their zippers slide back and forth so easily. No need to stop at this one, since MK has so many beautiful satchels to choose from! lol!


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> Please post comparison pics! My tile blue from Macy's still says like 30 days to ship or something






It was really had to get really good pics in my car of the true color 
I hope this helps I'll try to get better ones at home 



BeachBagGal said:


> Can't wait to see some Tile Blue pix!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3009281
> 
> 
> It was really had to get really good pics in my car of the true color
> I hope this helps I'll try to get better ones at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009275
> View attachment 3009276
> View attachment 3009277
> View attachment 3009278
> View attachment 3009279
> View attachment 3009280



I just love these! you must be so pleased with them.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I like the zip top totes - very easy to carry and easy to care for.  I think I saw some pictures posted recently of a larger size for this tote.  I haven't seen it IRL yet, but I am curious as to how much larger it is.



They do seem to be. I may still go that direction lol i am an equal opportunity purse person


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> I prefer Zip top bags as well. Most of my MK bags are satchels.  I have spilled things out of my totes, too many times! lol! It is better to be able to keep the top closed to prevent this from happening. I love the engraved metal pulls on them and their zippers slide back and forth so easily. No need to stop at this one, since MK has so many beautiful satchels to choose from! lol!



yes, i have struggled with open bags, i have a sweet little tote from Roots but it's open.. and would slide off my cars passenger seat and contents would hit the floor.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> I love the new size. There are some pics posted in the comparison thread....


 
Oh, I forgot I had seen that thread!  Thanks for reminding me about that!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3009281
> 
> 
> It was really had to get really good pics in my car of the true color
> I hope this helps I'll try to get better ones at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009275
> View attachment 3009276
> View attachment 3009277
> View attachment 3009278
> View attachment 3009279
> View attachment 3009280




LOVE that tile blue!!! Does it look teal? Is the other bag in summer blue?


----------



## smileydimples

beachbaggal said:


> love that tile blue!!! Does it look teal? Is the other bag in summer blue?



it is summer blue i have my aqua selma at home so i will take pics of them together too, it definaely has green tones in it, i see teal in it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> it is summer blue i have my aqua selma at home so i will take pics of them together too, it definaely has green tones in it, i see teal in it. I think i like it better than summer blue


I would love to see a pic of all 3 blues together....plus Heritage Blue. I am a huge fan of blue bags and it's hard to distinguish them online since pictures always look different.


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> I would love to see a pic of all 3 blues together....plus Heritage Blue. I am a huge fan of blue bags and it's hard to distinguish them online since pictures always look different.



My heritage blue I only have inside my bag so I will try and see if I can do that 
They always look different online drives me crazy!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> My heritage blue I only have inside my bag so I will try and see if I can do that
> They always look different online drives me crazy!!!


I know! Thanks!!!


----------



## smileydimples

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3009281
> 
> 
> It was really had to get really good pics in my car of the true color
> I hope this helps I'll try to get better ones at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009275
> View attachment 3009276
> View attachment 3009277
> View attachment 3009278
> View attachment 3009279
> View attachment 3009280



This is what it looked like online...I still love Riley so much more. I really wish they would make these colors because at this point I want all the colors of the rainbow for Riley, except I am telling myself no pale blue since I bought Cindy. But if she went on sale I may have to fight myself


----------



## ilysukixD

PinkKelly said:


> Is that a medium? Don't they only come in medium when studded in pale blue? You look stunning! I love this!




Thank you!!! Yup this is the medium jeweled selma in powder blue. Here's a better picture of the bag.


----------



## smileydimples

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you!!! Yup this is the medium jeweled selma in powder blue. Here's a better picture of the bag.
> View attachment 3009534



Oh my goodness Id like to pick my mouth up beautiful


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3009281
> 
> 
> It was really had to get really good pics in my car of the true color
> I hope this helps I'll try to get better ones at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009275
> View attachment 3009276
> View attachment 3009277
> View attachment 3009278
> View attachment 3009279
> View attachment 3009280




Now I'm curious to see compared to aqua


----------



## Pinkalicious

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you!!! Yup this is the medium jeweled selma in powder blue. Here's a better picture of the bag.
> View attachment 3009534



love everything! and your makeup


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> This is what it looked like online...I still love Riley so much more. I really wish they would make these colors because at this point I want all the colors of the rainbow for Riley, except I am telling myself no pale blue since I bought Cindy. But if she went on sale I may have to fight myself



Okay i just love this... what is it called? i swear it's not on my countries site.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you!!! Yup this is the medium jeweled selma in powder blue. Here's a better picture of the bag.
> View attachment 3009534



Very pretty pic!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you!!! Yup this is the medium jeweled selma in powder blue. Here's a better picture of the bag.
> View attachment 3009534


Very cute!!! Love your lipcolor - what color is it?


----------



## ilysukixD

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute!!! Love your lipcolor - what color is it?






Sorry for the late reply but I bought this from Sephora, it's a duo lipstick from BITE and the color I used is tangerine!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ilysukixD said:


> Thank you!!! Yup this is the medium jeweled selma in powder blue. Here's a better picture of the bag.
> View attachment 3009534


You are so gorgeous! Look at that creamy complection! and perfect little nose! Not to mention the lips! lol!  If you have a husband, he is a lucky guy! You make the bag look good! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> This is what it looked like online...I still love Riley so much more. I really wish they would make these colors because at this point I want all the colors of the rainbow for Riley, except I am telling myself no pale blue since I bought Cindy. But if she went on sale I may have to fight myself


WOW! That is gorgeous! Love the color! Reminds me of turquoise.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> This is what it looked like online...I still love Riley so much more. I really wish they would make these colors because at this point I want all the colors of the rainbow for Riley, except I am telling myself no pale blue since I bought Cindy. But if she went on sale I may have to fight myself


I have been considering this MK Fallon in teal with silver hardware. It has the outer pocket on it,  too! Is a medium size bag., but big enough. I have been looking for something in turquoise and teal is as close as it gets. What is the name of the one in your pic? That is SWEET! Love the color and it is so much bigger than this Fallon. Does it have an outer pocket on it?? I won't be getting my black Tristan until fall, so this teal Fallon might be a good inbetweener. I just made an offer on one on eBay. Hoping she will accept!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ilysukixD said:


> View attachment 3011036
> 
> Sorry for the late reply but I bought this from Sephora, it's a duo lipstick from BITE and the color I used is tangerine!


Thanks! Darn I just placed an order from Sephora. I'll have to check it out next time I'm in Sephora. LOVE lip products!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I couldn't wait for a sale. I had to get my Electric Blue. A stop at my Dillards and she's all mine. I'm so happy, I adore this color. 
View attachment 3012981


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't wait for a sale. I had to get my Electric Blue. A stop at my Dillards and she's all mine. I'm so happy, I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012981



I LOVE this color also but I already have a croc brahmin in cobalt blue. I want a large selma in electric blue but I'm trying to justify having 2 bags in the same color other than your typical multiples of black bags. I love my brahmin too with its leather rosettes so I plan to keep it. I think I might get one anyway or maybe a hamilton in electric blue. That gold hardware really pops on electric blue!


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't wait for a sale. I had to get my Electric Blue. A stop at my Dillards and she's all mine. I'm so happy, I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012981



It's gorgeous!!!! Love the color.....


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I LOVE this color also but I already have a croc brahmin in cobalt blue. I want a large selma in electric blue but I'm trying to justify having 2 bags in the same color other than your typical multiples of black bags. I love my brahmin too with its leather rosettes so I plan to keep it. I think I might get one anyway or maybe a hamilton in electric blue. That gold hardware really pops on electric blue!




Thanks!  I totally understand about that. I've been looking at a Brahmin satchel in a dark denim color that is so pretty.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous!!!! Love the color.....




Thanks!  I'm pretty happy I went ahead and got her. I missed out on this bag I. sapphire because I waited too long so I decided to just go for it with this color.


----------



## ubo22

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't wait for a sale. I had to get my Electric Blue. A stop at my Dillards and she's all mine. I'm so happy, I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012981


Great color for that bag!  You're going to get a lot of good use out of that one!  Love!


----------



## ubo22

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I LOVE this color also but I already have a croc brahmin in cobalt blue. I want a large selma in electric blue but I'm trying to justify having 2 bags in the same color other than your typical multiples of black bags. I love my brahmin too with its leather rosettes so I plan to keep it. I think I might get one anyway or maybe a hamilton in electric blue. That gold hardware really pops on electric blue!


I agree, gold hardware looks so special against cobalt blue.  Either the Selma or the Hamilton in that color would look fabulous.  I have the sapphire Selma.  But it you're going for that "pop" of gold hardware against the blue, then you should get a Hamilton.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

ubo22 said:


> Great color for that bag!  You're going to get a lot of good use out of that one!  Love!




Thanks!  I think so too. Just looking at that color just makes me smile.


----------



## Pammy85

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't wait for a sale. I had to get my Electric Blue. A stop at my Dillards and she's all mine. I'm so happy, I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012981




Very nice Colour!!! I wanted one sapphire blue as well but previously navy blue has discount in Macy so I took navy blue instead. Now waiting for the sapphire blue wallet to be on sales and I will grab it. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pammy85 said:


> Very nice Colour!!! I wanted one sapphire blue as well but previously navy blue has discount in Macy so I took navy blue instead. Now waiting for the sapphire blue wallet to be on sales and I will grab it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3013410
> View attachment 3013412


 
Navy blue is gorgeous on this bag, I love it!


----------



## ubo22

Pammy85 said:


> Very nice Colour!!! I wanted one sapphire blue as well but previously navy blue has discount in Macy so I took navy blue instead. Now waiting for the sapphire blue wallet to be on sales and I will grab it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3013410
> View attachment 3013412


Nice!


----------



## Pammy85

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Navy blue is gorgeous on this bag, I love it!




Thank you! Just couldn't resist the blue Colour of this bag irregardless of different shade. [emoji4]


----------



## Pammy85

ubo22 said:


> Nice!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't wait for a sale. I had to get my Electric Blue. A stop at my Dillards and she's all mine. I'm so happy, I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012981



She's soo worth the full price! Love the Tote and color is perfect all year round &#128076;


----------



## Pinkalicious

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been considering this MK Fallon in teal with silver hardware. It has the outer pocket on it,  too! Is a medium size bag., but big enough. I have been looking for something in turquoise and teal is as close as it gets. What is the name of the one in your pic? That is SWEET! Love the color and it is so much bigger than this Fallon. Does it have an outer pocket on it?? I won't be getting my black Tristan until fall, so this teal Fallon might be a good inbetweener. I just made an offer on one on eBay. Hoping she will accept!



This is so your style! I hope the color looks the same in real life, because that's GORGEOUS. This color is one of my favorites. Have you looked into Balenciaga? This reminds me of their city style. I had a mild obsession with the brand a few years ago, but glad I stopped because their bags are expensive. The city style used to be $1,200 now I think it's $1,800 plus tax or so. But the leather is divine, and it's lambskin. You should look into a preloved one as there is also an outer pocket  Not as much hardware though, so I think this MK one is a steal - did the seller accept your offer? Hope you got it!!!!



NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't wait for a sale. I had to get my Electric Blue. A stop at my Dillards and she's all mine. I'm so happy, I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012981



CONGRATS! I am falling in love with EB. Sometimes you just gotta scoop one up at FP. Maybe keep checking Dillard's to see if a coupon comes out and you can do a return/repurchase..or if it goes on sale a price adjustment? I bought my DD selma at FP and it has been well used and loved. Same with blush ava, no regrets.



Pammy85 said:


> Very nice Colour!!! I wanted one sapphire blue as well but previously navy blue has discount in Macy so I took navy blue instead. Now waiting for the sapphire blue wallet to be on sales and I will grab it. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3013410
> View attachment 3013412



So pretty. Congrats!!!


----------



## Pammy85

Pinkalicious said:


> This is so your style! I hope the color looks the same in real life, because that's GORGEOUS. This color is one of my favorites. Have you looked into Balenciaga? This reminds me of their city style. I had a mild obsession with the brand a few years ago, but glad I stopped because their bags are expensive. The city style used to be $1,200 now I think it's $1,800 plus tax or so. But the leather is divine, and it's lambskin. You should look into a preloved one as there is also an outer pocket  Not as much hardware though, so I think this MK one is a steal - did the seller accept your offer? Hope you got it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS! I am falling in love with EB. Sometimes you just gotta scoop one up at FP. Maybe keep checking Dillard's to see if a coupon comes out and you can do a return/repurchase..or if it goes on sale a price adjustment? I bought my DD selma at FP and it has been well used and loved. Same with blush ava, no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty. Congrats!!!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melbo said:


> She's soo worth the full price! Love the Tote and color is perfect all year round [emoji108]




I totally agree! I've learned the hard way if I really love the color on a bag, to get it when I can.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pinkalicious said:


> This is so your style! I hope the color looks the same in real life, because that's GORGEOUS. This color is one of my favorites. Have you looked into Balenciaga? This reminds me of their city style. I had a mild obsession with the brand a few years ago, but glad I stopped because their bags are expensive. The city style used to be $1,200 now I think it's $1,800 plus tax or so. But the leather is divine, and it's lambskin. You should look into a preloved one as there is also an outer pocket  Not as much hardware though, so I think this MK one is a steal - did the seller accept your offer? Hope you got it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> CONGRATS! I am falling in love with EB. Sometimes you just gotta scoop one up at FP. Maybe keep checking Dillard's to see if a coupon comes out and you can do a return/repurchase..or if it goes on sale a price adjustment? I bought my DD selma at FP and it has been well used and loved. Same with blush ava, no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty. Congrats!!!


The seller is on one of the phone app sites and she doesn't even reply to emails! How frustrating because it's the only one I can find in that color and design. There are some smaller cross body Fallons that don't have the handles on them, but not my thing. Wish she would at least reply to my email! I think she forgot she listed it! lol!  Just my luck. No , I never looked at Baleciaga bags. Too expensive is right! I know women that will spend 500.00 on a pair of slacks! That is ridiculous! How much better can they be than any other good pair? Even if I was a millionaire, I have my limitations.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Well, this was an unexpected find at TJ Maxx just now.

Large Sutton in dark khaki. I was weak and brought her home with me.
View attachment 3013824

View attachment 3013825


----------



## Pammy85

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, this was an unexpected find at TJ Maxx just now.
> 
> Large Sutton in dark khaki. I was weak and brought her home with me.
> View attachment 3013824
> 
> View attachment 3013825




This is a very pretty bag too! I have that colour but large Selma version. [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pammy85 said:


> This is a very pretty bag too! I have that colour but large Selma version. [emoji4]




Thanks!  I love the style and the color.


----------



## smileydimples

Have her all ready to go for Sunday meet Mrs. Grey 
With Mr Grey in his black and white affair


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Have her all ready to go for Sunday meet Mrs. Grey
> With Mr Grey in his black and white affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014423
> View attachment 3014425



It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, this was an unexpected find at TJ Maxx just now.
> 
> Large Sutton in dark khaki. I was weak and brought her home with me.
> View attachment 3013824
> 
> View attachment 3013825



Great find! my TJmaxx i have seen ONE MK purse they almost never carry them at the ones i have been too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Have her all ready to go for Sunday meet Mrs. Grey
> With Mr Grey in his black and white affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014423
> View attachment 3014425



Oh, looks good! just love the liner color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Have her all ready to go for Sunday meet Mrs. Grey
> With Mr Grey in his black and white affair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014423
> View attachment 3014425


 
Very nice!!  Great combo with Mr Grey.  I love the little peek of the purple lining.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> Great find! my TJmaxx i have seen ONE MK purse they almost never carry them at the ones i have been too.


 
I've learned to be a stalker at my TJM, if I'm going to find anything good.  On a recent visit they had a large red Selma, but I already have one with the gold grommets, so she stayed there.  However, I was powerless against the Dark Khaki.  I've wanted a bag in that color for awhile now, lol.  And the price was 46% off, which is very nice.  I had to figure out the exact percent off.  I'm funny that way.  I like to know.


----------



## TnC

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've learned to be a stalker at my TJM, if I'm going to find anything good.  On a recent visit they had a large red Selma, but I already have one with the gold grommets, so she stayed there.  However, I was powerless against the Dark Khaki.  I've wanted a bag in that color for awhile now, lol.  And the price was 46% off, which is very nice.  I had to figure out the exact percent off.  I'm funny that way.  I like to know.



LOL I like to do that too! I'm always calculating to see if it's a great deal. I like to be exact.


----------



## danodif

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, this was an unexpected find at TJ Maxx just now.
> 
> Large Sutton in dark khaki. I was weak and brought her home with me.
> View attachment 3013824
> 
> View attachment 3013825


love!!


----------



## FinFun

Bag for the day, Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so a great work bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I've learned to be a stalker at my TJM, if I'm going to find anything good.  On a recent visit they had a large red Selma, but I already have one with the gold grommets, so she stayed there.  However, I was powerless against the Dark Khaki.  I've wanted a bag in that color for awhile now, lol.  And the price was 46% off, which is very nice.  I had to figure out the exact percent off.  I'm funny that way.  I like to know.



I'm the same i want to know the savings.


----------



## keishapie1973

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Well, this was an unexpected find at TJ Maxx just now.
> 
> Large Sutton in dark khaki. I was weak and brought her home with me.
> View attachment 3013824
> 
> View attachment 3013825



Great find!!! It would have been really hard to resist this beauty.....


----------



## Pammy85

FinFun said:


> Bag for the day, Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so a great work bag.




Hi,

Nice pretty bag! A pop of colour! Enjoy your bag!

Regards.


----------



## cny1941

FinFun said:


> Bag for the day, Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so a great work bag.




Love orange! I almost took my orange tote out this morning but decided to take my peanut tote + fuchsia wristlet


----------



## ubo22

FinFun said:


> Bag for the day, Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so a great work bag.


Nice, bright color!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TnC said:


> LOL I like to do that too! I'm always calculating to see if it's a great deal. I like to be exact.


LOL, glad I'm not the only one that does that.  I like to know how much I'm saving for those times when I can't make myself wait for a sale or clearance.  **cough** Electric Blue Zip Top Tote **cough**




danodif said:


> love!!


Thanks!!



HesitantShopper said:


> I'm the same i want to know the savings.


I'm glad I'm not the only one, lol.  Now I need to stay out of the stores in order to let my wallet recover a bit, lol. 



keishapie1973 said:


> Great find!!! It would have been really hard to resist this beauty.....


As we can all see, I was powerless to resist.  No willpower - another reason I need to stay out of the stores and let my wallet recover, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

FinFun said:


> Bag for the day, Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so a great work bag.


Pretty!  What a cheerful color!



cny1941 said:


> Love orange! I almost took my orange tote out this morning but decided to take my peanut tote + fuchsia wristlet
> 
> View attachment 3016021


 Twins on your peanut tote!  Love!


----------



## tflowers921

FinFun said:


> Bag for the day, Jet Set Top-Zip Tote in Orange. My laptop fits inside, so a great work bag.




Such a fun pop of color! I have a jet set in grey & I keep debating a more fun bright one


----------



## LVLovey

Here's mine. I got these in an MK family sale in Tokyo &#128522;


----------



## keishapie1973

LVLovey said:


> Here's mine. I got these in an MK family sale in Tokyo &#128522;
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017000



Very pretty!!!


----------



## gorchess

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't wait for a sale. I had to get my Electric Blue. A stop at my Dillards and she's all mine. I'm so happy, I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012981



That electric blue is  gorgeous!!!! I want this color though I'm not sure which bag yet


----------



## MDT

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I couldn't wait for a sale. I had to get my Electric Blue. A stop at my Dillards and she's all mine. I'm so happy, I adore this color.
> View attachment 3012981



This color is so gorgeous! I didn't even know I wanted electric blue until I saw your post. I had to return a bag to Coach and just had to pick up an electric blue Jet Set Travel Top Zip in this color! I am in love!


----------



## MDT

Here's my new electric blue baby. This color never really caught my eye in the store until I saw a few posts here. It's gorgeous in real life!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gorchess said:


> That electric blue is  gorgeous!!!! I want this color though I'm not sure which bag yet




You definitely should get something in this color! I waited too long in Sapphire and didn't get the bag I really wanted in that color.


----------



## gorchess

NutsAboutCoach said:


> You definitely should get something in this color! I waited too long in Sapphire and didn't get the bag I really wanted in that color.



Trust me I am! I want either Cindy or the Small Sutton in this color. Its so beautiful


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MDT said:


> This color is so gorgeous! I didn't even know I wanted electric blue until I saw your post. I had to return a bag to Coach and just had to pick up an electric blue Jet Set Travel Top Zip in this color! I am in love!


 


MDT said:


> Here's my new electric blue baby. This color never really caught my eye in the store until I saw a few posts here. It's gorgeous in real life!




I'm so happy to have enabled someone, lol.  Usually I'm the one who sees a picture here and can't get it out of my mind until I find my very own.  You won't regret getting anything in Electric Blue.  I love how saturated and vibrant this color is. 




gorchess said:


> Trust me I am! I want either Cindy or the Small Sutton in this color. Its so beautiful


I would love to come across a Sutton or Selma in this color myself.  But since I just got the Zip Top Tote and paid FP, I'm going to try to hold out for a sale.  Fingers crossed I can make myself wait, lol.


----------



## MDT

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I'm so happy to have enabled someone, lol.  Usually I'm the one who sees a picture here and can't get it out of my mind until I find my very own.  You won't regret getting anything in Electric Blue.  I love how saturated and vibrant this color is.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to come across a Sutton or Selma in this color myself.  But since I just got the Zip Top Tote and paid FP, I'm going to try to hold out for a sale.  Fingers crossed I can make myself wait, lol.



I love that it goes with almost anything. I've always loved navy, but could never justify owning anything in navy since I wear so much black. But electric blue goes with black, white, gray, tan and any color that I can think of! It looks great with coral, light and dark purple, teal, yellow...everything! it's a lovely bright, medium blue and much more versatile than I could have expected. 

I also saw an electric blue Selma when I bought my tote. If I hadn't just bought a Selma, I'd have gotten her. I was set on a tote this time though! Too many bags, not enough money!


----------



## cdtracing

MDT said:


> Here's my new electric blue baby. This color never really caught my eye in the store until I saw a few posts here. It's gorgeous in real life!



The color is stunning.   I love my Sapphire Selma & get compliments every time I take her out!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> The color is stunning.   I love my Sapphire Selma & get compliments every time I take her out!


+1 on the sapphire Selma


----------



## HesitantShopper

MDT said:


> Here's my new electric blue baby. This color never really caught my eye in the store until I saw a few posts here. It's gorgeous in real life!



EB is a great color, super vibrant.


----------



## Nan246

Very beautiful colors!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Yay, Navy crossed off my list 
Found this beauty on ebay, perfect condition and the leather is to die for!

Bedford bowling bag


----------



## TnC

Cavaliermum said:


> Yay, Navy crossed off my list
> Found this beauty on ebay, perfect condition and the leather is to die for!
> 
> Bedford bowling bag



Pretty!! I love the shape of the bag


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Cavaliermum said:


> Yay, Navy crossed off my list
> Found this beauty on ebay, perfect condition and the leather is to die for!
> 
> Bedford bowling bag


 
Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## melbo

Cavaliermum said:


> Yay, Navy crossed off my list
> Found this beauty on ebay, perfect condition and the leather is to die for!
> 
> Bedford bowling bag



Super cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Sassyjgm

I find that my handbags often complete or make an outfit. The MK Odette in black and the MK Stanthrope in luggage are my favorites.
 instagram: sassyteacherchic


----------



## drsnrivers

cny1941 said:


> Love orange! I almost took my orange tote out this morning but decided to take my peanut tote + fuchsia wristlet
> 
> View attachment 3016021


I just got the peanut today from Nordstom online. It was on sale for 50% off.


----------



## cny1941

drsnrivers said:


> I just got the peanut today from Nordstom online. It was on sale for 50% off.




That's good deal! Congrats! I hope you like her as much as I do. I've been carrying the peanut tote 3 days in a row. It's so comfortable and fits every I need.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sassyjgm said:


> I find that my handbags often complete or make an outfit. The MK Odette in black and the MK Stanthrope in luggage are my favorites.
> instagram: sassyteacherchic



loove the bags and outfits and i totally agree! bags make my outfits most of the time because i am such a casual dresser. you look great!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sassyjgm said:


> I find that my handbags often complete or make an outfit. The MK Odette in black and the MK Stanthrope in luggage are my favorites.
> 
> instagram: sassyteacherchic




I love all three outfits!!! You look great....[emoji3]


----------



## Bootlover07

Sassyjgm said:


> I find that my handbags often complete or make an outfit. The MK Odette in black and the MK Stanthrope in luggage are my favorites.
> 
> instagram: sassyteacherchic




You are gorgeous girl!! Love your bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sassyjgm said:


> I find that my handbags often complete or make an outfit. The MK Odette in black and the MK Stanthrope in luggage are my favorites.
> instagram: sassyteacherchic


Oooo cuuuuute!! Love all your outfits and bags!!


----------



## paige0987

The ONLY MK bag that own!!!


----------



## drsnrivers

cny1941 said:


> That's good deal! Congrats! I hope you like her as much as I do. I've been carrying the peanut tote 3 days in a row. It's so comfortable and fits every I need.


I really am enjoying her. It holds all the essentials. Not too big or too small.


----------



## ubo22

Sassyjgm said:


> I find that my handbags often complete or make an outfit. The MK Odette in black and the MK Stanthrope in luggage are my favorites.
> instagram: sassyteacherchic


Great pics!  I love the outfits with your bags.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sassyjgm said:


> I find that my handbags often complete or make an outfit. The MK Odette in black and the MK Stanthrope in luggage are my favorites.
> 
> instagram: sassyteacherchic




Very nice!


----------



## cny1941

drsnrivers said:


> I really am enjoying her. It holds all the essentials. Not too big or too small.




So happy for you [emoji3]


----------



## Sassyjgm

Fuschia Selma found on sale at Macy's today after work. I'm in love.  Instagram: sassyteacherchic


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sassyjgm said:


> Fuschia Selma found on sale at Macy's today after work. I'm in love.  Instagram: sassyteacherchic


Totally CUTE!!


----------



## Christa72720

Took this beauty out today!


----------



## MDT

Sassyjgm said:


> Fuschia Selma found on sale at Macy's today after work. I'm in love.  Instagram: sassyteacherchic



This whole outfit is so freakin cute! Kind of makes me regret selling my fuchsia Selma.


----------



## Sassyjgm

BeachBagGal said:


> Totally CUTE!!


Thank you!


----------



## Sassyjgm

MDT said:


> This whole outfit is so freakin cute! Kind of makes me regret selling my fuchsia Selma.


Thank you. Maybe you can snag another one at the Macy's sale.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sassyjgm said:


> Fuschia Selma found on sale at Macy's today after work. I'm in love.  Instagram: sassyteacherchic



Beautiful!!! Fuschia is my favorite shade of pink by MK......


----------



## smileydimples

I think I found my electric blue replacement ... I hope it comes looking good since they only had one in warehouse.. I saw this bag before and wanted to get it then it disappeared and didn't come back I kept checking but no luck.. Just ordered her this morning after talking to chat .. Fingers crossed she look good cause and it doesn't cancel because someone beat me to it I'll be sad if she doesn't 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pebbled Leather electric blue Bowery


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> I think I found my electric blue replacement ... I hope it comes looking good since they only had one in warehouse.. I saw this bag before and wanted to get it then it disappeared and didn't come back I kept checking but no luck.. Just ordered her this morning after talking to chat .. Fingers crossed she look good cause I'll be sad if she doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021042
> 
> Pebbled Leather electric blue Bowery



Now thats pretty!


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> I think I found my electric blue replacement ... I hope it comes looking good since they only had one in warehouse.. I saw this bag before and wanted to get it then it disappeared and didn't come back I kept checking but no luck.. Just ordered her this morning after talking to chat .. Fingers crossed she look good cause and it doesn't cancel because someone beat me to it I'll be sad if she doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021042
> 
> Pebbled Leather electric blue Bowery




Oh wow. That's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## smileydimples

gorchess said:


> Now thats pretty!






Sarah03 said:


> Oh wow. That's a gorgeous bag.



Thank you now Im patiently waiting for it to shippanic: come on Nordies Ship Ship Ship


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I think I found my electric blue replacement ... I hope it comes looking good since they only had one in warehouse.. I saw this bag before and wanted to get it then it disappeared and didn't come back I kept checking but no luck.. Just ordered her this morning after talking to chat .. Fingers crossed she look good cause and it doesn't cancel because someone beat me to it I'll be sad if she doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021042
> 
> Pebbled Leather electric blue Bowery


Ooo that's gooorgeous! I can't wait to see pix!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sassyjgm said:


> Fuschia Selma found on sale at Macy's today after work. I'm in love.  Instagram: sassyteacherchic


 
Very pretty!  Perfect with your outfit, too. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Christa72720 said:


> Took this beauty out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020373


 
Pretty!  Love the color!


----------



## Pammy85

Sassyjgm said:


> Fuschia Selma found on sale at Macy's today after work. I'm in love.  Instagram: sassyteacherchic




Very pretty pinkish bag! Suits your outfit. You look like a sunshine with the bag! [emoji4]


----------



## bellevie0891

Sassyjgm said:


> Fuschia Selma found on sale at Macy's today after work. I'm in love.  Instagram: sassyteacherchic



Gorgeous! Your outfit is perfect!


----------



## PinkKelly

Sassyjgm said:


> Fuschia Selma found on sale at Macy's today after work. I'm in love.  Instagram: sassyteacherchic


 You look amazing! I want this bag NOW! Ha   Gorgeous!! You totally rock this.


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I think I found my electric blue replacement ... I hope it comes looking good since they only had one in warehouse.. I saw this bag before and wanted to get it then it disappeared and didn't come back I kept checking but no luck.. Just ordered her this morning after talking to chat .. Fingers crossed she look good cause and it doesn't cancel because someone beat me to it I'll be sad if she doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021042
> 
> Pebbled Leather electric blue Bowery




Omg that is beautiful!!! So excited to see this too, hope your shipping confirmation comes through


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg that is beautiful!!! So excited to see this too, hope your shipping confirmation comes through



Guess what !! Shipping confirm just came through!!! Miss Electric blue coming my way I couldn't wait to share with you Pinkalicious!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Guess what !! Shipping confirm just came through!!! Miss Electric blue coming my way I couldn't wait to share with you Pinkalicious!! &#128525;&#128525;



so happy for you
that bowery is just sooo pretty, and different from other saffiano bags. you will love her.
i checked my shipping and it's coming from Iowa, so I think it will be about a week before I get EB hamilton...oh well, the waiting and anticipation is fun! i had a bit of hope that it would be coming from a store since my sandals came from LA and arrived the next day!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> I think I found my electric blue replacement ... I hope it comes looking good since they only had one in warehouse.. I saw this bag before and wanted to get it then it disappeared and didn't come back I kept checking but no luck.. Just ordered her this morning after talking to chat .. Fingers crossed she look good cause and it doesn't cancel because someone beat me to it I'll be sad if she doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021042
> 
> Pebbled Leather electric blue Bowery


 


smileydimples said:


> Guess what !! Shipping confirm just came through!!! Miss Electric blue coming my way I couldn't wait to share with you Pinkalicious!! &#128525;&#128525;


This is such a pretty bag.  I think it's new.  Please post pics when it arrives.


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> This is such a pretty bag.  I think it's new.  Please post pics when it arrives.



Thank you ... Yes I will post pics I can not wait to receive it !!! It is new but it sold out so fast and I only saw Nordstrom with it!! I guess it was meant for me to have it and that's why my Selma came looking so bad &#128151;&#128151;&#128151;


----------



## smileydimples

I'm beyond excited.. I kept waiting for it to go on sale !!! Well it paid off this gal is going on sale tomorrow 187[emoji15][emoji15][emoji12][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji171][emoji171] guess who got to take her home early... This girl [emoji171][emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7] miss hot pink in her black dress


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> I'm beyond excited.. I kept waiting for it to go on sale !!! Well it paid off this gal is going on sale tomorrow 187[emoji15][emoji15][emoji12][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji171][emoji171] guess who got to take her home early... This girl [emoji171][emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7] miss hot pink in her black dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024160
> View attachment 3024161
> View attachment 3024162
> View attachment 3024163
> View attachment 3024165
> View attachment 3024167




Gorgeous!!! Where are they on sale?


----------



## smileydimples

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Where are they on sale?



Michael kors store starting tomorrow &#128521; I just happened to be there tonight and she knew how much I wanted it and had been waiting so she let me get it tonight


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> I'm beyond excited.. I kept waiting for it to go on sale !!! Well it paid off this gal is going on sale tomorrow 187[emoji15][emoji15][emoji12][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji171][emoji171] guess who got to take her home early... This girl [emoji171][emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7] miss hot pink in her black dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024160
> View attachment 3024161
> View attachment 3024162
> View attachment 3024163
> View attachment 3024165
> View attachment 3024167



Congrats!!! I know how much you wanted this bag!! Which SA at the MK store? Valley fair right? I love all of the gals there, and even one of the guys. They are so cute


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!! I know how much you wanted this bag!! Which SA at the MK store? Valley fair right? I love all of the gals there, and even one of the guys. They are so cute



Thank you  yes I did she made my night !! Actually it was oak ridge I love the girls in there I can just go in and talk to them they are all so sweet but this one is extra special&#10084;&#65039; They do sometimes go to valley fair there are a few I like at valley fair and other stores. She knew how much I wanted her &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Pammy85

smileydimples said:


> I'm beyond excited.. I kept waiting for it to go on sale !!! Well it paid off this gal is going on sale tomorrow 187[emoji15][emoji15][emoji12][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji171][emoji171] guess who got to take her home early... This girl [emoji171][emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7] miss hot pink in her black dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024160
> View attachment 3024161
> View attachment 3024162
> View attachment 3024163
> View attachment 3024165
> View attachment 3024167




Nice! Is the the large one?

Regards.


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Michael kors store starting tomorrow &#128521; I just happened to be there tonight and she knew how much I wanted it and had been waiting so she let me get it tonight



What else is going on sale?


----------



## smileydimples

paula3boys said:


> What else is going on sale?



Everything else that went on sale was only 25 percent off and no additional off.
There was a white and gold hamilton and the denim one also. A Fulton Large Leather Shoulder Bag not in all colors. White Riley, Fucshia studded selma and a few wallets . Not very many things and no additional the one that had the most sale price was my greenwich. But the white is still full price since I asked. I wanted a smaller one since its white. I loved my white one but with it being so big I was to afraid it would get more color transfer on it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> I'm beyond excited.. I kept waiting for it to go on sale !!! Well it paid off this gal is going on sale tomorrow 187[emoji15][emoji15][emoji12][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji171][emoji171] guess who got to take her home early... This girl [emoji171][emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7] miss hot pink in her black dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024160
> View attachment 3024161
> View attachment 3024162
> View attachment 3024163
> View attachment 3024165
> View attachment 3024167



Sweet! i just love how they differ in color with the linings! i was playing with a fuchsia  one in store yesterday lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> I think I found my electric blue replacement ... I hope it comes looking good since they only had one in warehouse.. I saw this bag before and wanted to get it then it disappeared and didn't come back I kept checking but no luck.. Just ordered her this morning after talking to chat .. Fingers crossed she look good cause and it doesn't cancel because someone beat me to it I'll be sad if she doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021042
> 
> Pebbled Leather electric blue Bowery



This is nice, i saw one yesterday but black ...


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Everything else that went on sale was only 25 percent off and no additional off.
> 
> There was a white and gold hamilton and the denim one also. A Fulton Large Leather Shoulder Bag not in all colors. White Riley, Fucshia studded selma and a few wallets . Not very many things and no additional the one that had the most sale price was my greenwich. But the white is still full price since I asked. I wanted a smaller one since its white. I loved my white one but with it being so big I was to afraid it would get more color transfer on it.




That's odd cuz white Greenwich is on clearance at Macy's!


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,

Here is my MK black card holder with MK compact mirror added to my collection! [emoji4]


----------



## Pammy85

Another MK red sling bag and wallet on chain added.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my MK black card holder with MK compact mirror added to my collection! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3024792
> View attachment 3024793



Im in love with that compact!! Off to search.......


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pammy85 said:


> Another MK red sling bag and wallet on chain added.
> 
> View attachment 3024795
> View attachment 3024796



Oh that looks great in the red! and those wallets on chains, super handy!


----------



## cny1941

Pammy85 said:


> Another MK red sling bag and wallet on chain added.
> 
> View attachment 3024795
> View attachment 3024796




Red is so beautiful! I have this crossbody in fuchsia now I want red!!


----------



## Pammy85

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Im in love with that compact!! Off to search.......




Hi,

Thank you. The compact mirror I got it from Macy free gift when I purchase 2 wallets at regular price. Promotion from Macy. [emoji4]

Regards.


----------



## Pammy85

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh that looks great in the red! and those wallets on chains, super handy!




Hi, thank you. Yes is super handy for my grocery shopping. Hands free with just my wallet. [emoji4]


----------



## Pammy85

cny1941 said:


> Red is so beautiful! I have this crossbody in fuchsia now I want red!!




Hi, thank you. I'm sure your fuchsia pink crossbody will look good on u. [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I'm beyond excited.. I kept waiting for it to go on sale !!! Well it paid off this gal is going on sale tomorrow 187[emoji15][emoji15][emoji12][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji171][emoji171] guess who got to take her home early... This girl [emoji171][emoji4][emoji4][emoji7][emoji7] miss hot pink in her black dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024160
> View attachment 3024161
> View attachment 3024162
> View attachment 3024163
> View attachment 3024165
> View attachment 3024167


Love that color combo!!! hot!!


----------



## bellevie0891

My current collection


----------



## Pammy85

bellevie0891 said:


> My current collection




Wow! That is incredible! I love all your bags! [emoji7][emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## smileydimples

bellevie0891 said:


> My current collection



Love love love your collection  Twins on Pale blue Cindy


----------



## MDT

Tile Blue medium Selma arrived early! This is my absolute favorite MK color! It sooo much prettier than aquamarine. Snagged her for 25% off and no shipping or tax from L&T.


----------



## Pammy85

MDT said:


> Tile Blue medium Selma arrived early! This is my absolute favorite MK color! It sooo much prettier than aquamarine. Snagged her for 25% off and no shipping or tax from L&T.




Very pretty Colour! [emoji7] really tempted me to get that Colour as well [emoji16] 

It's really worth it with all those discounts. Enjoy your bag! [emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> Tile Blue medium Selma arrived early! This is my absolute favorite MK color! It sooo much prettier than aquamarine. Snagged her for 25% off and no shipping or tax from L&T.



Beautiful congrats!!!! I agree its so much prettier than Aquamarine. I think I am going to be getting this color in a small Sutton.


----------



## gorchess

MDT said:


> Tile Blue medium Selma arrived early! This is my absolute favorite MK color! It sooo much prettier than aquamarine. Snagged her for 25% off and no shipping or tax from L&T.



Very pretty! Would you say this is a year round color?


----------



## MDT

smileydimples said:


> Beautiful congrats!!!! I agree its so much prettier than Aquamarine. I think I am going to be getting this color in a small Sutton.



Thanks! I was also considering a small Sutton, but every time I see Sutton in the store, I like Selma better. I just cant get away from Selma! Get this color, it will not disappoint!


----------



## MDT

Pammy85 said:


> Very pretty Colour! [emoji7] really tempted me to get that Colour as well [emoji16]
> 
> It's really worth it with all those discounts. Enjoy your bag! [emoji4]



Thank you! Yeah, I definitely couldn't pass up the discounts, especially on a very newly released color. I'm on ban island now! Haha.


----------



## Pammy85

MDT said:


> Thank you! Yeah, I definitely couldn't pass up the discounts, especially on a very newly released color. I'm on ban island now! Haha.




Haha, yes me too! I actually recently bought large Greenwich black with raspberry, medium Greenwich grey with purple and electric blue Selma. But when I saw your tile blue Selma, oh my gosh, so tempting! I should go to ban island as well. Haha [emoji4][emoji16]


----------



## smileydimples

MDT said:


> Thanks! I was also considering a small Sutton, but every time I see Sutton in the store, I like Selma better. I just cant get away from Selma! Get this color, it will not disappoint!



Selma is one of my favorite bags, I try to get away but sometimes end up going back to her. I keep seeing this bag in Selma so I keep going back and forth on my decision. But I have a Aqua large Selma so thats why I keep going back and forth on my decision. I really hope they are not super close in color


----------



## bellevie0891

MDT said:


> Tile Blue medium Selma arrived early! This is my absolute favorite MK color! It sooo much prettier than aquamarine. Snagged her for 25% off and no shipping or tax from L&T.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Pinkalicious

bellevie0891 said:


> My current collection



LOVE your collection. You have a bit of everything! 



MDT said:


> Tile Blue medium Selma arrived early! This is my absolute favorite MK color! It sooo much prettier than aquamarine. Snagged her for 25% off and no shipping or tax from L&T.



Soo pretty. Great choice and great price!

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## hollymable

So pretty! Do you think tile blue has more of a green color to it. I think aquamarine is bright blue with no green in it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

bellevie0891 said:


> My current collection


Oooo nice variety! Pretty, pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MDT said:


> Tile Blue medium Selma arrived early! This is my absolute favorite MK color! It sooo much prettier than aquamarine. Snagged her for 25% off and no shipping or tax from L&T.


Gooorgeous! Love this color!!


----------



## bellevie0891

Pinkalicious said:


> LOVE your collection. You have a bit of everything!
> 
> 
> 
> Soo pretty. Great choice and great price!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/





Pammy85 said:


> Wow! That is incredible! I love all your bags! [emoji7][emoji106]&#127996;





smileydimples said:


> Love love love your collection  Twins on Pale blue Cindy



Thanks guys!  My collection certainly has grown and dwindled, flipped, went back, flipped again and swapped so many times since getting into MK last spring lol. I never use to have more than 2 or so bags at a time and they were always neutral colors so I rarely switched between them. I had some guilt for awhile, I felt like I had too many, but I've come to terms with the amount now.  AND hey, there are WAAAY worse things out there to be into! 

They are a good investment, I use each one regularly, I take excellent care of them and because they were bought at great sale prices I'm sure I could get most of my money back if I decided to sell.

I love changing out and having *the perfect bag* to match an outfit  I'm definitely content with the styles/colors I have... but you just never know when something new might catch your eye!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

bellevie0891 said:


> My current collection


 What a gorgeous collection!  Twins on about 5 of them.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MDT said:


> Tile Blue medium Selma arrived early! This is my absolute favorite MK color! It sooo much prettier than aquamarine. Snagged her for 25% off and no shipping or tax from L&T.


 
So pretty!  Congrats!  This reminds me of the Summer Blue that was previously released.


----------



## MDT

hollymable said:


> So pretty! Do you think tile blue has more of a green color to it. I think aquamarine is bright blue with no green in it.



It is slightly more green than photos show. I'll try to get a better photo with a real camera. I just took that one with my phone.


----------



## smileydimples

Got my steal of a deal price match from Nordstrom 
My medium blush Selma 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Definitely prefer this color in Selma and not the Sutton. 
I was patiently waiting for UPs and here he came and I had a huge smile then I said see you tomorrow. My electric blue Bowery comes tomorrow...She is sure pretty and such a steal 173.50


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Got my steal of a deal price match from Nordstrom
> My medium blush Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027251
> View attachment 3027252
> View attachment 3027253
> View attachment 3027254
> View attachment 3027256
> 
> Definitely prefer this color in Selma and not the Sutton.
> I was patiently waiting for UPs and here he came and I had a huge smile then I said see you tomorrow. My electric blue Bowery comes tomorrow...She is sure pretty and such a steal 173.50



Your blush selma is a beauty!   I just took a look at the EB bowery and it too is beautiful!   Omg, I want it,  $173.50 is a steal,  how did you get such a great deal?


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Your blush selma is a beauty!   I just took a look at the EB bowery and it too is beautiful!   Omg, I want it,  $173.50 is a steal,  how did you get such a great deal?



Thank you so much Bloomingdales had it listed with their private sale where I got additional 50.00 off. I think it was an accident because I could add it to my cart but it wouldn't allow me to check out. So I hopped on Nordstrom chat as fast as I could hoping they could price match ... and sure enough they could. I was so worried that they would try to hit checkout. I had wanted the bowery when they first listed it but it sold out like a hotcake it popped up one morning and I ordered it as fast as I could. They said they only had one left, but I see it still listed so hopefully that means they got more and its not a mistake so others can order since when I ordered mine it was the only one left. I sat for days hoping my order wouldn't cancel and gave a sigh of relief when it shipped out


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Got my steal of a deal price match from Nordstrom
> My medium blush Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027251
> View attachment 3027252
> View attachment 3027253
> View attachment 3027254
> View attachment 3027256
> 
> Definitely prefer this color in Selma and not the Sutton.
> I was patiently waiting for UPs and here he came and I had a huge smile then I said see you tomorrow. My electric blue Bowery comes tomorrow...She is sure pretty and such a steal 173.50




Omg you got yours before my EB hammy haha! Congrats!! I adore blush and I agree it looks better on Selma than sutton! Such a good price too!!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg you got yours before my EB hammy haha! Congrats!! I adore blush and I agree it looks better on Selma than sutton! Such a good price too!!



Hahahahaha yes I did, thank God I was dying sitting here waiting. Now come on to yours Hurry up and come to you!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Got my steal of a deal price match from Nordstrom
> My medium blush Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027251
> View attachment 3027252
> View attachment 3027253
> View attachment 3027254
> View attachment 3027256
> 
> Definitely prefer this color in Selma and not the Sutton.
> I was patiently waiting for UPs and here he came and I had a huge smile then I said see you tomorrow. My electric blue Bowery comes tomorrow...She is sure pretty and such a steal 173.50


Oooo pretty! In good shape?


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Hahahahaha yes I did, thank God I was dying sitting here waiting. Now come on to yours Hurry up and come to you!!!



It's soo pretty! I just adore blush! Did you take the pics with flash? When I take pics of blush without flash it comes out less pink. I like how it changes color in different lighting. Enjoy your new baby


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> Got my steal of a deal price match from Nordstrom
> My medium blush Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027251
> View attachment 3027252
> View attachment 3027253
> View attachment 3027254
> View attachment 3027256
> 
> Definitely prefer this color in Selma and not the Sutton.
> I was patiently waiting for UPs and here he came and I had a huge smile then I said see you tomorrow. My electric blue Bowery comes tomorrow...She is sure pretty and such a steal 173.50



Wow she's gorgeous and I'm not a huge fan of the selmas but you couldnt beat that price with a stick!!!!! Blush is a pretty color enjoy your bag!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> It's soo pretty! I just adore blush! Did you take the pics with flash? When I take pics of blush without flash it comes out less pink. I like how it changes color in different lighting. Enjoy your new baby



With flash at my work  Thank you so much!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Thank you so much Bloomingdales had it listed with their private sale where I got additional 50.00 off. I think it was an accident because I could add it to my cart but it wouldn't allow me to check out. So I hopped on Nordstrom chat as fast as I could hoping they could price match ... and sure enough they could. I was so worried that they would try to hit checkout. I had wanted the bowery when they first listed it but it sold out like a hotcake it popped up one morning and I ordered it as fast as I could. They said they only had one left, but I see it still listed so hopefully that means they got more and its not a mistake so others can order since when I ordered mine it was the only one left. I sat for days hoping my order wouldn't cancel and gave a sigh of relief when it shipped out



Oh wow!   You lucked out!  I see this color on nordstroms and Bloomingdales,  but at retail price.   I'll keep a look out, I really like this color in this style.   I'll be picking up my black bowery Sunday.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> Oh wow!   You lucked out!  I see this color on nordstroms and Bloomingdales,  but at retail price.   I'll keep a look out, I really like this color in this style.   I'll be picking up my black bowery Sunday.



Had to attach a pic of this beauty!


----------



## MKbaglover

MDT said:


> Tile Blue medium Selma arrived early! This is my absolute favorite MK color! It sooo much prettier than aquamarine. Snagged her for 25% off and no shipping or tax from L&T.


Wow, this looks different to the pics and video clip I saw of my bag, it looks even better!  I sooo cannot wait til I get my bag- congratulations on your beautiful bag!  So many beautiful bags have been posted today......


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Had to attach a pic of this beauty!



Awwww my bag ... Screaming out loud I wish it was here already!! Can't wait for you to get your black bag Sunday!! 
What about private sale Sunday to get blush Selma they have it on the website macys


----------



## MDT

MKbaglover said:


> Wow, this looks different to the pics and video clip I saw of my bag, it looks even better!  I sooo cannot wait til I get my bag- congratulations on your beautiful bag!  So many beautiful bags have been posted today......



You are going to love this color! I can't wait until you get yours either!


----------



## MDT

gorchess said:


> Very pretty! Would you say this is a year round color?



I would say so. It's a nice medium blue and I definitely plan to carry her year round.


----------



## Lindaakin

This is my new MK Greenwich tote. Loving it so far!! I also love that I can unbutton the sides and make it a true tote..


----------



## smileydimples

My Bowery came in the mail I paid full price for this bag does anything look wrong with this picture ... I was told by chat this would be coming from the warehouse and this would be a brand new item...whats wrong here


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> My Bowery came in the mail I paid full price for this bag does anything look wrong with this picture ... I was told by chat this would be coming from the warehouse and this would be a brand new item...whats wrong here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028529
> View attachment 3028530
> View attachment 3028531



It looks like its folded over in the box? :wondering


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> It looks like its folded over in the box? :wondering



yes!!!! and no original packaging inside either  folded over with nothing inside


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> yes!!!! and no original packaging inside either  folded over with nothing inside



That's really poor show! Are you going to return?


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> My Bowery came in the mail I paid full price for this bag does anything look wrong with this picture ... I was told by chat this would be coming from the warehouse and this would be a brand new item...whats wrong here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028529
> View attachment 3028530
> View attachment 3028531



They didn't have it stuffed to hold it's shape.  Ugh.  Have you pulled it out to take a look?  This happened with my miranda order from bloomingdales.   It was horribly packed.  I took it out,  stuffed it, then hung it up a while.   Fortunately,  my bag ended up ok after I did all that.   Let us know how it goes.


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> yes!!!! and no original packaging inside either  folded over with nothing inside


That's awful, you were really looking forward to getting this bag as well.  What does it look like out of the bag, has it survived? You said it was the last one when you ordere it but are there more now?  Apart from the awful packaging, the colour looks amazing!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> My Bowery came in the mail I paid full price for this bag does anything look wrong with this picture ... I was told by chat this would be coming from the warehouse and this would be a brand new item...whats wrong here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028529
> View attachment 3028530
> View attachment 3028531



Oh no..my package from Nordstrom's came very nicely wrapped and the hamilton was super stuffed. Since bowery is soft leather would you be able to stuff it and let it sit for a few days? I think it should be okay! You've been excited for this bag!


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> That's awful, you were really looking forward to getting this bag as well.  What does it look like out of the bag, has it survived? You said it was the last one when you ordere it but are there more now?  Apart from the awful packaging, the colour looks amazing!



There are no more  THis was the last one company wide. I don't even know if it was ever in the store and I havent seen any other store carry this bag ever in this color. Which is why I waited to purchase it when it first came out cause I figured I could get it on sale. But no one did then it disappeared from the site. It popped up one morning and after speaking with chat I ordered it



myluvofbags said:


> They didn't have it stuffed to hold it's shape.  Ugh.  Have you pulled it out to take a look?  This happened with my miranda order from bloomingdales.   It was horribly packed.  I took it out,  stuffed it, then hung it up a while.   Fortunately,  my bag ended up ok after I did all that.   Let us know how it goes.



I haven't pulled it out the plastic bag yet. Just so disappointed 




DiamondsForever said:


> That's really poor show! Are you going to return?



Not sure yet they price adjusted it since it was full price I got 80.00 back



Pinkalicious said:


> Oh no..my package from Nordstrom's came very nicely wrapped and the hamilton was super stuffed. Since bowery is soft leather would you be able to stuff it and let it sit for a few days? I think it should be okay! You've been excited for this bag!



I am going to see what I can do with it..........I really really wanted this bag

Uggggggg so disappointed they adjusted it from 298 to 223.00 they wont adjust it anymore( they did a price match from the other colors that were price matched 25 percent). They were trying to find me other options to replace it but that's hard I really wanted this bag so bad!!!!!!! I guess I am glad I have a Sapphire large Selma on pre-sale at a lower than lower price I didn't look at it very well besides the outside but it was 60.00 yes 60.00 i paid out my pocket 40.00 because I had a gift card balance left so that was a no brainer to buy.. so I don't know what to do,.... It must have been returned , it still had a little wrapping on the MK logo hang tag so I don't think anyone used it ,but it was okay to sell , but the problem is how they shipped it. Lately I haven't had luck with electric blue what is the issue with electric blue lol


Okay Girls what should I do? I will take it out and take some pictures when I get a chance since I am at work. THen when I pick my Selma up Sunday I will also compare the two.


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> That's awful, you were really looking forward to getting this bag as well.  What does it look like out of the bag, has it survived? You said it was the last one when you ordere it but are there more now?  Apart from the awful packaging, the colour looks amazing!



I agree,  looking through the packaging,  color is amazing!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> I haven't pulled it out the plastic bag yet. Just so disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure yet they price adjusted it since it was full price I got 80.00back
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to see what I can do with it..........I really really wanted this bag
> 
> Uggggggg so disappointed they adjusted it from 298 to 223.00 they wont adjust it anymore( they did a price match from the other colors that were price matched 25 percent). They were trying to find me other options to replace it but that's hard I really wanted this bag so bad!!!!!!! I guess I am glad I have a Sapphire large Selma on pre-sale at a lower than lower price I didn't look at it very well besides the outside but it was 60.00 yes 60.00 i paid out my pocket 40.00 because I had a gift card balance left so that was a no brainer to buy.. so I don't know what to do,.... It must have been returned , it still had a little wrapping on the MK logo hang tag so I don't think anyone used it ,but it was okay to sell , but the problem is how they shipped it. Lately I haven't had luck with electric blue what is the issue with electric blue lol
> 
> 
> Okay Girls what should I do? I will take it out and take some pictures when I get a chance since I am at work.



At least they did a price adjustment.   You have the return period time so yes, take it out and stuff it.  I'm sure it will smooth and soften up.  I was just like you, bag all smooshed, and the last one.  I was so upset and wondered  if i would always associate my bad initial experience of opening the box when ever I looked at my bag.   Well, I don't.   Love my bag.  Ultimately,  if it doesn't soften up, then return it.  Hope it works out.


----------



## smileydimples

smileydimples said:


> There are no more  THis was the last one company wide. I don't even know if it was ever in the store and I havent seen any other store carry this bag ever in this color. Which is why I waited to purchase it when it first came out cause I figured I could get it on sale. But no one did then it disappeared from the site. It popped up one morning and after speaking with chat I ordered it
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't pulled it out the plastic bag yet. Just so disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure yet they price adjusted it since it was full price I got 80.00 back
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to see what I can do with it..........I really really wanted this bag
> 
> Uggggggg so disappointed they adjusted it from 298 to 223.00 they wont adjust it anymore( they did a price match from the other colors that were price matched 25 percent). They were trying to find me other options to replace it but that's hard I really wanted this bag so bad!!!!!!! I guess I am glad I have a Sapphire large Selma on pre-sale at a lower than lower price I didn't look at it very well besides the outside but it was 60.00 yes 60.00 i paid out my pocket 40.00 because I had a gift card balance left so that was a no brainer to buy.. so I don't know what to do,.... It must have been returned , it still had a little wrapping on the MK logo hang tag so I don't think anyone used it ,but it was okay to sell , but the problem is how they shipped it. Lately I haven't had luck with electric blue what is the issue with electric blue lol
> 
> 
> Okay Girls what should I do? I will take it out and take some pictures when I get a chance since I am at work. THen when I pick my Selma up Sunday I will also compare the two.




Okay took a few pics .. I have nothing to stuff her with at work have to wait till I get home .. I will take some of her stuffed


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Okay took a few pics .. I have nothing to stuff her with at work have to wait till I get home .. I will take some of her stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028731
> View attachment 3028732


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Okay took a few pics .. I have nothing to stuff her with at work have to wait till I get home .. I will take some of her stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028731
> View attachment 3028732


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Okay took a few pics .. I have nothing to stuff her with at work have to wait till I get home .. I will take some of her stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028731
> View attachment 3028732


----------



## Pinkalicious

I'm adding more electric blue to this thread by sharing my new Hamilton!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Okay took a few pics .. I have nothing to stuff her with at work have to wait till I get home .. I will take some of her stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028731
> View attachment 3028732


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm adding more electric blue to this thread by sharing my new Hamilton!
> View attachment 3028834
> 
> View attachment 3028836


This is beautiful! The saffiano Hamilton really suits some colours really well and this is one of them! It looks great, enjoy!


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> First of all I think this a great bag and looks like it is beautiful as a shoulder bag.  I don't have any MK soft leather bags so I can't comment on whether it will smooth out but I can say that it looks like the creases are superficial and that they will probably smooth out if it gets stuffed soon.  The only creases that may be more stubborn are where the seem at the pocket is.  It is a beautiful bag and with the price adjustment I think it's worth keeping!



Thank you , yes the price adjustment sure does help alot.



Sarah03 said:


> Try stuffing it & hanging it from the door when you shower. The steam will help the wrinkles release. A couple of the girls over on the coach forum had this issue & the shower trick took the wrinkles out of the bags.
> 
> Good luck!



THanks for the advice Hubby wont be home tonight because of work so I may try this. My daughter notices my bags and says real loud another purse how many you have,lol  I am always saying shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Pinkalicious said:


> I think you should keep her! She is stunning, and soft leather will soften up after some use  stuff her and then compare her with the Selma on Sunday but since you don't have a Bowery I would keep her!!



Going to play with her tonight ... I hope its a bag that stays on your shoulder and not one that falls off. I hope I can get her back in shape, but one thing is I hope it keeps its shape too. I wish they made this color in Riley I'd fall over and die
Great think with Nordstrom is they said try it out and if it doesn't will find me something else with the 25 percent discount. So that works too.


----------



## Sarah03

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm adding more electric blue to this thread by sharing my new Hamilton!
> View attachment 3028834
> 
> View attachment 3028836




Love this! [emoji178]


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Thank you , yes the price adjustment sure does help alot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THanks for the advice Hubby wont be home tonight because of work so I may try this. My daughter notices my bags and says real loud another purse how many you have,lol  I am always saying shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to play with her tonight ... I hope its a bag that stays on your shoulder and not one that falls off. I hope I can get her back in shape, but one thing is I hope it keeps its shape too. I wish they made this color in Riley I'd fall over and die
> 
> Great think with Nordstrom is they said try it out and if it doesn't will find me something else with the 25 percent discount. So that works too.




Lol. Shhh is right!  [emoji41]


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm adding more electric blue to this thread by sharing my new Hamilton!
> View attachment 3028834
> 
> View attachment 3028836




Oh yay, you got an EB bag!! I saw your mod pic, that one looks great on you and you will love this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Okay took a few pics .. I have nothing to stuff her with at work have to wait till I get home .. I will take some of her stuffed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028731
> View attachment 3028732


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> I'm adding more electric blue to this thread by sharing my new Hamilton!
> View attachment 3028834
> 
> View attachment 3028836


You KNOW I love me some EB!!! Gorgeous girl! I can't wait to see some mod shots!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE EB!!! Loving this style! Please keep us posted if you're able to get creases out and if it stays on your shoulder.
> 
> I would say I can't believe they folded it, but I can. ugh!!  I've bought A LOT of bags online from many different websites and it can be a hit or miss with most of them as to how they are packed.




Thank you .. So far I'm just not feeling her at all I think my experience just ruined the whole excitement and love for her... I put her on my shoulder and just not feeling her at all such a terrible Feeling &#128555;&#128555;&#128555;&#128555;I have had so many problems with electric blue free &#128528;&#128528;&#128528;


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Thank you .. So far I'm just not feeling her at all I think my experience just ruined the whole excitement and love for her... I put her on my shoulder and just not feeling her at all such a terrible Feeling [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]I have had so many problems with electric blue free [emoji52][emoji52][emoji52]




Awww ugh. . Maybe give it a day or two you might feel differently? I've had bags I was so hyped up about only to receive them and be disappointed as soon as I open the box. Stinks!


----------



## bagsncakes

Does any one know who is Nordstrom price matching? A lot of MK is 25% off


----------



## myluvofbags

Mariamshah said:


> Does any one know who is Nordstrom price matching? A lot of MK is 25% off



Macy's is doing 25% off presale,  with pickup on Sunday.   In store only


----------



## bagsncakes

myluvofbags said:


> Macy's is doing 25% off presale,  with pickup on Sunday.   In store only




Oh I see. Thanks. So that's no good for us Australians. Nordstrom charges $40 shipping for one item and so does Macys.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> Does any one know who is Nordstrom price matching? A lot of MK is 25% off




I think Lord & Taylor


----------



## smileydimples

Me and ordering don't get along at all I was thinking it was all great I even called customer service to confirm that they would check the store it was coming from to make sure it looks good they said it did wrong. It has dirty spots all over!!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




Macy's stores you suck.. Words can not express how much you suck ... What sucks more is the store had 1 and they didn't want to give the extra discount they said the only way they could do it was order it... The one at the store was perfect .. And that's after they lost my hold and I was waiting around.. Train your employees to care please!!


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> Me and ordering don't get along at all I was thinking it was all great I even called customer service to confirm that they would check the store it was coming from to make sure it looks good they said it did wrong. It has dirty spots all over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029750
> View attachment 3029752
> 
> Macy's stores you suck.. Words can not express how much you suck ... What sucks more is the store had 1 and they didn't want to give the extra discount they said the only way they could do it was order it... The one at the store was perfect .. And that's after they lost my hold and I was waiting around.. Train your employees to care please!!



Wow they just shoved a white bag in a box just like that? That's terrible!


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> Me and ordering don't get along at all I was thinking it was all great I even called customer service to confirm that they would check the store it was coming from to make sure it looks good they said it did wrong. It has dirty spots all over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029750
> View attachment 3029752
> 
> Macy's stores you suck.. Words can not express how much you suck ... What sucks more is the store had 1 and they didn't want to give the extra discount they said the only way they could do it was order it... The one at the store was perfect .. And that's after they lost my hold and I was waiting around.. Train your employees to care please!!



Omg they couldn't even put it in the dust bag???!!!! Words fail me.


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> Omg they couldn't even put it in the dust bag???!!!! Words fail me.



nope,,,,,no words can describe my desire to scream:censor: so I give up on ordering going with my hearts desire Pale Blue large Riley  
I have a pale blue Cindy but my heart has always wanted this bag back and not many people have that color left so one is on hold for me to pre sale  Taking this thing back


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> Me and ordering don't get along at all I was thinking it was all great I even called customer service to confirm that they would check the store it was coming from to make sure it looks good they said it did wrong. It has dirty spots all over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029750
> View attachment 3029752
> 
> Macy's stores you suck.. Words can not express how much you suck ... What sucks more is the store had 1 and they didn't want to give the extra discount they said the only way they could do it was order it... The one at the store was perfect .. And that's after they lost my hold and I was waiting around.. Train your employees to care please!!



Wow thats horrible. Which bag is that? They should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## smileydimples

gorchess said:


> Wow thats horrible. Which bag is that? They should be ashamed of themselves



Medium White Tote Greenwich


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> nope,,,,,no words can describe my desire to scream:censor: so I give up on ordering going with my hearts desire Pale Blue large Riley
> I have a pale blue Cindy but my heart has always wanted this bag back and not many people have that color left so one is on hold for me to pre sale  Taking this thing back



Good on you. Defo take it back. It totally ruins the buying experience when merch turns up like this. I would be furious too. These bags are not cheap tat!!


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Me and ordering don't get along at all I was thinking it was all great I even called customer service to confirm that they would check the store it was coming from to make sure it looks good they said it did wrong. It has dirty spots all over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029750
> View attachment 3029752
> 
> Macy's stores you suck.. Words can not express how much you suck ... What sucks more is the store had 1 and they didn't want to give the extra discount they said the only way they could do it was order it... The one at the store was perfect .. And that's after they lost my hold and I was waiting around.. Train your employees to care please!!



This sucks!   At least your Bowery was in a bag!  I would totally be freaking out on this white bag.  So sorry for your experience.


----------



## smileydimples

DiamondsForever said:


> Good on you. Defo take it back. It totally ruins the buying experience when merch turns up like this. I would be furious too. These bags are not cheap tat!!



No they are not that's why its going right back!!! It does ruin the whole experience 



myluvofbags said:


> This sucks!   At least your Bowery was in a bag!  I would totally be freaking out on this white bag.  So sorry for your experience.



Yes that's why I was.... its like Hello you see its white right...you see no inside packaging right..umm you know it will dance in that box right......oh that's right you saw none of the above and just threw it in the box. maybe I need to go teach them. There's no way I would do this I would pack it with pride and care. So everyone could enjoy


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Me and ordering don't get along at all I was thinking it was all great I even called customer service to confirm that they would check the store it was coming from to make sure it looks good they said it did wrong. It has dirty spots all over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029750
> View attachment 3029752
> 
> Macy's stores you suck.. Words can not express how much you suck ... What sucks more is the store had 1 and they didn't want to give the extra discount they said the only way they could do it was order it... The one at the store was perfect .. And that's after they lost my hold and I was waiting around.. Train your employees to care please!!




That's ridiculous. Post it to their social media websites.  That usually gets their attention.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Me and ordering don't get along at all I was thinking it was all great I even called customer service to confirm that they would check the store it was coming from to make sure it looks good they said it did wrong. It has dirty spots all over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029750
> View attachment 3029752
> 
> Macy's stores you suck.. Words can not express how much you suck ... What sucks more is the store had 1 and they didn't want to give the extra discount they said the only way they could do it was order it... The one at the store was perfect .. And that's after they lost my hold and I was waiting around.. Train your employees to care please!!


Ohhh NO NO NO!!!! Now that's just sad. Not even put it in the dustbag and throw some paper in there. Geez. You've had the worst lucky lately with packaging!


----------



## MDT

That is awful! Who just throws a white bag in a box and expects it to arrive at its destination in perfect condition? We all need to start posting this to Macy's social media sites because their lack of proper packing is getting worse and worse.


----------



## DiamondsForever

smileydimples said:


> No they are not that's why its going right back!!! It does ruin the whole experience
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's why I was.... its like Hello you see its white right...you see no inside packaging right..umm you know it will dance in that box right......oh that's right you saw none of the above and just threw it in the box. maybe I need to go teach them. There's no way I would do this I would pack it with pride and care. So everyone could enjoy



Indeed! MK is supposed to be a high end brand! It needs to come packed in a high end manner! End of.


----------



## bellevie0891

MDT said:


> That is awful! Who just throws a white bag in a box and expects it to arrive at its destination in perfect condition? We all need to start posting this to Macy's social media sites because their lack of proper packing is getting worse and worse.




This exactly! That seems to be the only way to get Macy's attention.


----------



## Christa72720

DiamondsForever said:


> Indeed! MK is supposed to be a high end brand! It needs to come packed in a high end manner! End of.


They could learn a lot from Michael Kors online. That thing takes four hours to unwrap with the way the package them!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Christa72720 said:


> They could learn a lot from Michael Kors online. That thing takes four hours to unwrap with the way the package them!


lol Yes! and with the pretty foil wrapping paper.


----------



## Nan246

I got mine from Macy's and it was wrapped carefully. Guess it depends on which Macy's it's coming from.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Christa72720 said:


> They could learn a lot from Michael Kors online. That thing takes four hours to unwrap with the way the package them!



Just what I was thinking. The bags ive had delivered from MK have been so well wrapped. Love the gift box they come in.


----------



## Christa72720

Ok, I am officially on a ban! I came across this at the MK outlet and HAD to have it&#128513;. I didn't know you could make the Bedford open up similar to a Riley. The leather is unreal on this!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Me and ordering don't get along at all I was thinking it was all great I even called customer service to confirm that they would check the store it was coming from to make sure it looks good they said it did wrong. It has dirty spots all over!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029750
> View attachment 3029752
> 
> Macy's stores you suck.. Words can not express how much you suck ... What sucks more is the store had 1 and they didn't want to give the extra discount they said the only way they could do it was order it... The one at the store was perfect .. And that's after they lost my hold and I was waiting around.. Train your employees to care please!!


 
Wow!  I am definitely not ordering online from Macy's!  Nothing but horror stories lately.  I hope you will be able to exchange for one in good shape.  That's just wrong on so many levels!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Christa72720 said:


> Ok, I am officially on a ban! I came across this at the MK outlet and HAD to have it&#55357;&#56833;. I didn't know you could make the Bedford open up similar to a Riley. The leather is unreal on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030523
> View attachment 3030524


 
Pretty!  Love the texture of the leather.  What color is that?


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  I am definitely not ordering online from Macy's!  Nothing but horror stories lately.  I hope you will be able to exchange for one in good shape.  That's just wrong on so many levels!


I've ordered a lot of bags from Macy's online and I have had some really good packing and some not so much. It really depends on who is packing it. It's kind of a crap shoot it seems. I had a small nylon MK wristlet packed to the nines in a box and then I had a large Sutton sent in a plastic bag...so who knows lol. I do like ordering from them because of the free shipping, free returns, and I get some great prices. So I'm willing to take the risk, but totally understand those that don't. It is very frustrating.


----------



## Christa72720

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Pretty!  Love the texture of the leather.  What color is that?




It's Blossom &#128525;


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Ok, I am officially on a ban! I came across this at the MK outlet and HAD to have it&#128513;. I didn't know you could make the Bedford open up similar to a Riley. The leather is unreal on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030523
> View attachment 3030524



This is beautiful congrats I can definitely see a little bit of Riley 
Congrats on a great find


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wow!  I am definitely not ordering online from Macy's!  Nothing but horror stories lately.  I hope you will be able to exchange for one in good shape.  That's just wrong on so many levels!



I just took it back and got something else, I ended up doing a presale on pale blue Riley. I had to hunt for a store to have them since they are sold out a lot of places. But I notice When you order and it comes from macys warehouse I have had no issues its when it comes from the stores they just don't care at all. I think their are very few that do I know a couple of macys associates that would pack them great and with love plus look over the bags but I go to their store so they wouldn't ship mine.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> Ok, I am officially on a ban! I came across this at the MK outlet and HAD to have it&#128513;. I didn't know you could make the Bedford open up similar to a Riley. The leather is unreal on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030523
> View attachment 3030524



WHAT!! I always check the MK outlet and I never saw this color!!!! This is to die for!! How much was it if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Christa72720

Pinkalicious said:


> WHAT!! I always check the MK outlet and I never saw this color!!!! This is to die for!! How much was it if you dont mind me asking?



It was $199!&#128515;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Christa72720 said:


> It was $199!&#128515;



uh ohhhh!! i have an MK outlet literally 10 mins away from my house haha did they have any light brown?


----------



## Christa72720

Pinkalicious said:


> uh ohhhh!! i have an MK outlet literally 10 mins away from my house haha did they have any light brown?


They had the luggage and several other colors! &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> uh ohhhh!! i have an MK outlet literally 10 mins away from my house haha did they have any light brown?


If you go tell me what colors they have ... You lucky girl so close 
I have been meaning to go to see if they have Tristan


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Christa72720 said:


> It's Blossom &#55357;&#56845;


 
Thanks!  Very pretty color!


----------



## Twoboyz

Christa72720 said:


> Ok, I am officially on a ban! I came across this at the MK outlet and HAD to have it[emoji16]. I didn't know you could make the Bedford open up similar to a Riley. The leather is unreal on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030523
> View attachment 3030524




Gorgeous! I was looking at this at the outlet the other day as well. This shade of soft pink is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

smileydimples said:


> If you go tell me what colors they have ... You lucky girl so close
> 
> I have been meaning to go to see if they have Tristan




I saw the Tristan there a couple days ago. It was in the back where they have the sale items, but I didn't see the price. They had a couple colors, but now I can't remember what they were. Good luck. [emoji4]


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Hamilton in tile blue[emoji7] and aquamarine wallet for color comparison.


----------



## MDT

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in tile blue[emoji7] and aquamarine wallet for color comparison.
> View attachment 3031712



Love this! I'm considering buying an aquamarine wallet to go with my tile blue Selma. Love these two colors!


----------



## melbo

Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am! 
P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....


----------



## Pinkalicious

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in tile blue[emoji7] and aquamarine wallet for color comparison.
> View attachment 3031712



tile blue is gorgeous, i love it on hamilton especially with SHW. aquamarine goes so well with it too.. such pretty colors!!



melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....



it's not upside down on my laptop! congrats!! your hubby is so sweet i like how the wallet matches too! selma medium messenger is so convenient, and this color combo is perfect for all seasons!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> tile blue is gorgeous, i love it on hamilton especially with SHW. aquamarine goes so well with it too.. such pretty colors!!
> 
> 
> 
> it's not upside down on my laptop! congrats!! your hubby is so sweet i like how the wallet matches too! selma medium messenger is so convenient, and this color combo is perfect for all seasons!



Phew! I'm so happy to share my joy here! It's perfect in every way!


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....



Awww so sweet &#128151;&#128151;&#128151; what a cute set 
You have such a thoughtful hubby


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Awww so sweet &#128151;&#128151;&#128151; what a cute set
> You have such a thoughtful hubby



I know, we're very lucky to have each other. I still haven't gotten over the shock, someone pinch me! hehe!


----------



## TnC

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....



Really cute bags! Such a beautiful sweet surprise when your husband buys something you love unexpectedly &#128525;


----------



## melbo

TnC said:


> Really cute bags! Such a beautiful sweet surprise when your husband buys something you love unexpectedly &#128525;



Agreed! It makes everything feel more heartfelt and more special &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....


Oooo a Messsenger! Love!!! Go hubby!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in tile blue[emoji7] and aquamarine wallet for color comparison.
> View attachment 3031712


Both so pretty!


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo a Messsenger! Love!!! Go hubby!!!



I know! My very first Selma Messenger and just in time for summer. I'm very blessed!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> I know! My very first Selma Messenger and just in time for summer. I'm very blessed!


Oh yay! I think it's a great bag and you can really fit a lot in there. It's a nice when you want a smaller bag that can still hold a decent amount. I always get compliments on mine and my minis.  to hubby! What a fun surprise! Especially when they pick it out and it ends up being something you really like! Win! Win! Enjoy!


----------



## melbo

beachbaggal said:


> oh yay! I think it's a great bag and you can really fit a lot in there. It's a nice when you want a smaller bag that can still hold a decent amount. I always get compliments on mine and my minis.  To hubby! What a fun surprise! Especially when they pick it out and it ends up being something you really like! Win! Win! Enjoy!



ty!


----------



## bellevie0891

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....




Love that messenger!!


----------



## bellevie0891

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in tile blue[emoji7] and aquamarine wallet for color comparison.
> View attachment 3031712




So pretty!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Hamilton in tile blue[emoji7] and aquamarine wallet for color comparison.
> View attachment 3031712




Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....




How sweet! Congrats!!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....



What a sweetheart!   Love the color block and matching wallet.   He did a super job in selecting.


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> I know, we're very lucky to have each other. I still haven't gotten over the shock, someone pinch me! hehe!



Pinched!  It's real, lol, lucky lady!


----------



## gratefulgirl

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....




Nice! I have the same wristlet and I love it!


----------



## melbo

bellevie0891 said:


> love that messenger!!



ty!


----------



## melbo

gratefulgirl said:


> Nice! I have the same wristlet and I love it!



Super cute and I won't lie, I love to match wallets and bags


----------



## myluvofbags

Not fully unwrapped,  but here she is.  My new black Bowery with gold hardware!


----------



## Pammy85

myluvofbags said:


> Not fully unwrapped,  but here she is.  My new black Bowery with gold hardware!




Very nice! Do u want to take out the papers and see the bag with all those gold hardware? I'm sure it looks pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## Minkette

myluvofbags said:


> Not fully unwrapped,  but here she is.  My new black Bowery with gold hardware!



Is the leather similar to the leather of the riley?


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> Is the leather similar to the leather of the riley?



Yes, it is, unfortunately I'm taking it back as the interior is a big black hole and I thought it had a light interior.


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, it is, unfortunately I'm taking it back as the interior is a big black hole and I thought it had a light interior.



awwwww I am sorry. What a bummer. I hope you find the perfect one!!!


----------



## lluuccka

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....


This is such a nice color combination!


----------



## lluuccka

Ladies, when I see all the bags here I need to go shopping somewhere! )) I need more bags!


----------



## Mperez223

bellevie0891 said:


> My current collection




*drooling* the colors and styles! Wow you have great taste


----------



## tflowers921

I just got so angry reading a thread where everyone was saying that MK is gross bc all of their designs are copied off other designers. 1. I don't see what they're talking about, the bags that were used as an example didn't look like a copy of another (the Colette as a copy of Celine luggage) and 2. I don't buy MK bags bc I want a Celine bag, I buy MK bc I love his bags! Ugh it made me so mad! 
Sorry had to vent to MK brethren!


----------



## lluuccka

This is mine (almost) entire collection of MK bags! Meanwhile I have only neutral colors but I definitely want some red or pink bag! But next in my wishlist is Grey or some neutral with silver HW.


----------



## kerriberri76

I found a navy Tristan with SHW at the outlet today on clearance for $159!!!! I had been really wanting a navy one after picking up the Nickel colored one a while back and almost bought one from eBay but I found this in store this morning.  I had been in the outlet a few times since buying the Nickel Tristan and they never had the navy, and today it just happened to be hiding on the top shelf of the clearance section in the very back marked at $199 then an additional 20% off. I am so happy that I finally got the navy and with silver hardwear too!  Here's a pic of my new beauty along with a small Jet Set bifold wallet in Aquamarine.


----------



## smileydimples

kerriberri76 said:


> I found a navy Tristan with SHW at the outlet today on clearance for $159!!!! I had been really wanting a navy one after picking up the Nickel colored one a while back and almost bought one from eBay but I found this in store this morning.  I had been in the outlet a few times since buying the Nickel Tristan and they never had the navy, and today it just happened to be hiding on the top shelf of the clearance section in the very back married at $199 then an additional 20% off. I am so happy that I finally got the navy and with silver hardwear too!  Here's a pic of my new beauty along with a small Jet Set bifold wallet in Aquamarine.
> View attachment 3032768
> View attachment 3032769



ohhhhhhhhhhhhh I love it congrats!!! I knew I should have went yesterday. But I was trying to be good!!!


----------



## lluuccka

And this is my final catch for 60 USD! I don't know name of this bag but I love it! It's brown with khaki. First, I was worried about this king of green, but it's easy to wear in outfits. I appreciate two ways to wear it.


----------



## myluvofbags

tflowers921 said:


> I just got so angry reading a thread where everyone was saying that MK is gross bc all of their designs are copied off other designers. 1. I don't see what they're talking about, the bags that were used as an example didn't look like a copy of another (the Colette as a copy of Celine luggage) and 2. I don't buy MK bags bc I want a Celine bag, I buy MK bc I love his bags! Ugh it made me so mad!
> Sorry had to vent to MK brethren!



I agree,  I love many different designers and do not look down on any.  I think you can find many designs that are similar and could point some out that are not MK.


----------



## smileydimples

Tile  selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack...going to compare this later to Aqua  
	

		
			
		

		
	










I wanted her since the moment I saw her in the catolg , so glad they had her especially with the discount and no tax


----------



## kerriberri76

smileydimples said:


> Tile  selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032984
> View attachment 3032987
> View attachment 3032988
> View attachment 3032989
> View attachment 3032990
> View attachment 3032991





Gorgeous color!


----------



## MKbaglover

tflowers921 said:


> I just got so angry reading a thread where everyone was saying that MK is gross bc all of their designs are copied off other designers. 1. I don't see what they're talking about, the bags that were used as an example didn't look like a copy of another (the Colette as a copy of Celine luggage) and 2. I don't buy MK bags bc I want a Celine bag, I buy MK bc I love his bags! Ugh it made me so mad!
> Sorry had to vent to MK brethren!


I don't get this attitude either.  Every shop I walk into has bags that look similar to MK bags because that is the style that is popular! If someone buys a bag from Topshop that looks similar to am MK bag that is fine with me, I don't look down on them.  I don't care if my MK bag looks similar to another designer brand.  It is my choice to have a lot of varied bags in place of having one expensive brand.  It's all about fashion and everyone gets their ideas from somewhere.  Let's just all enjoy the bags we choose!


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Tile  selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack...going to compare this later to Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032984
> View attachment 3032987
> View attachment 3032988
> View attachment 3032989
> View attachment 3032990
> View attachment 3032991
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted her since the moment I saw her in the catolg , so glad they had her especially with the discount and no tax



ahhhhhhh!!!! soooo happy for you! tile blue messenger with SILVER STUDS is beautiful
So perfect for summer
How do you like it?!

i'm now excited to get my EB hamilton from L&T, they shipped so quickly too and I will get it on Wednesday I was worried since the one I got from Nordies was packed so well, but now I don't have to stress. I will return EB hamilton along with colette on Thursday after I get my L&T package!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> ahhhhhhh!!!! soooo happy for you! tile blue messenger with SILVER STUDS is beautiful
> So perfect for summer
> How do you like it?!
> 
> i'm now excited to get my EB hamilton from L&T, they shipped so quickly too and I will get it on Wednesday I was worried since the one I got from Nordies was packed so well, but now I don't have to stress. I will return EB hamilton along with colette on Thursday after I get my L&T package!



I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so happy it appeared on there and I didn't settle for anything else. They pack sooo good, makes me very happy.. I almost pulled the trigger for a studded bush messenger. You got a way better deal  now with the extra sale and no tax


----------



## bellevie0891

Mperez223 said:


> *drooling* the colors and styles! Wow you have great taste




Thank you!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Ulquiorra

jenblaze said:


> Here's my collection (so far  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left-Right:
> Large Selma in Slate (?)
> Outlet Hamilton Crossbody in Navy
> Pyramid Stud Clutch in Zinnia
> Monogram E/W Tote in Brown
> Large Multifunction Phone Case in Turquoise
> Fulton Makeup Case in Black
> And my newest addition the Medium Sutton in Sapphire



Hi! Not sure if you'll get this msg I have the MK Dark Slate Selma it was actually my first selma and I really love it. However every time I search for it there's no history on this bag &#128533; which makes me wonder if maybe I purchased a replica. The bag from the store I bought from said it was a return item. (This was about 3 years ago I think) from an outlet store in Cali. I compare it to my other 3 Selma's and every detail matches. But again every time I look it up never comes up is always the Slate and Black. My concern is because the hardware is gold and I know he makes certain bag color with specific hardware


----------



## iheart_purses

Ulquiorra said:


> Hi! Not sure if you'll get this msg I have the MK Dark Slate Selma it was actually my first selma and I really love it. However every time I search for it there's no history on this bag &#128533; which makes me wonder if maybe I purchased a replica. The bag from the store I bought from said it was a return item. (This was about 3 years ago I think) from an outlet store in Cali. I compare it to my other 3 Selma's and every detail matches. But again every time I look it up never comes up is always the Slate and Black. My concern is because the hardware is gold and I know he makes certain bag color with specific hardware



There are bags that come both silver or gold harware, eg, Black Selma, Fuchsia selma, I wouldn't be concerned that it was a fake if you have compared it to other bags you know are real. It could have been a bag that was exclusive to a certain retailer, or country, and somehow ended up there when you bought it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Tile  selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack...going to compare this later to Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032984
> View attachment 3032987
> View attachment 3032988
> View attachment 3032989
> View attachment 3032990
> View attachment 3032991
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted her since the moment I saw her in the catolg , so glad they had her especially with the discount and no tax


: Love that color with the studs!!! You love?


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> : Love that color with the studs!!! You love?



Yes I do &#128525;&#128525; and so happy when I compared it to Aqua it's different


----------



## Apelila

So far they all lived here


----------



## shermaine57

smileydimples said:


> Tile  selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack...going to compare this later to Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032984
> View attachment 3032987
> View attachment 3032988
> View attachment 3032989
> View attachment 3032990
> View attachment 3032991
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted her since the moment I saw her in the catolg , so glad they had her especially with the discount and no tax



Omg I love ur messenger! Perfect color in silver HW!!!!&#128525;


----------



## shermaine57

melbo said:


> Hubby just got back from a business trip and surprised me with this!! It was sooo unexpected... Words can't describe how happy I am!
> P. S.  Not sure why my pictures look upside down....[/QUOT
> 
> Congrats ! Love ur set!!


----------



## Aya89

I love MK bags, I owned 5 of them now in less than 6 months [emoji4] 
I have the Brookville, Gansevoort, Selma, Hamilton and...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here is my latest collection, HUDSON, in color Luggage. The leather is so soft. It also has long strap. 
I believe this is one of the latest style since I haven't found any review about it.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Apelila said:


> So far they all lived here




Gorgeous setup! I love your display case!!! And everything in it[emoji4]



Aya89 said:


> I love MK bags, I owned 5 of them now in less than 6 months [emoji4]
> I have the Brookville, Gansevoort, Selma, Hamilton and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033721
> 
> Here is my latest collection, HUDSON, in color Luggage. The leather is so soft. It also has long strap.
> I believe this is one of the latest style since I haven't found any review about it.




Very pretty! Luggage is a versatile color. I also have been stacking up on MKs in the last few months. They're addicting!


----------



## kerriberri76

Apelila said:


> So far they all lived here




Love how you have them displayed! I need something like this so I can see all my pretties


----------



## Apelila

Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous setup! I love your display case!!! And everything in it[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Luggage is a versatile color. I also have been stacking up on MKs in the last few months. They're addicting!


Thank you&#10084;&#65039; It's the easiest way for me to choose what bag I'm going to use and helps me remind my self that my shelves are full and no need to over buy&#9829;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

kerriberri76 said:


> Love how you have them displayed! I need something like this so I can see all my pretties


Thank you&#10084;&#65039; Yes this actually help me decide what to wear and easy access, and great display&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> So far they all lived here




What a cute display!


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cute display!


Thank you Sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

Aya89 said:


> I love MK bags, I owned 5 of them now in less than 6 months [emoji4]
> I have the Brookville, Gansevoort, Selma, Hamilton and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033721
> 
> Here is my latest collection, HUDSON, in color Luggage. The leather is so soft. It also has long strap.
> I believe this is one of the latest style since I haven't found any review about it.



Cute!!! Luggage is a great color.....


----------



## gratefulgirl

Meet my summer love! My husband bought it as an early Anniversary gift. I was kind of bummed because the lock was badly scratched, but went into the store and got another lock.


----------



## Apelila

gratefulgirl said:


> Meet my summer love! My husband bought it as an early Anniversary gift. I was kind of bummed because the lock was badly scratched, but went into the store and got another lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034339


My favorite handbag from Michael Kors &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bellevie0891

gratefulgirl said:


> Meet my summer love! My husband bought it as an early Anniversary gift. I was kind of bummed because the lock was badly scratched, but went into the store and got another lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034339




Gorgeous!


----------



## bagsncakes

The delivery person woke me up for this today )) I didn't want to buy any more Mk for now but this is a bag that was love at first sight when I saw it a couple of months ago. Now when it went on sale, I HAD to get it [emoji16] a few of you might remember I didn't like my Chili selma because it had orange undertones to it, so I returned it. THIS.... is the color I was looking for


----------



## TnC

Mariamshah said:


> The delivery person woke me up for this today )) I didn't want to buy any more Mk for now but this is a bag that was love at first sight when I saw it a couple of months ago. Now when it went on sale, I HAD to get it [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3034445
> 
> View attachment 3034446



Wow what a beautiful bag! Thanks for sharing


----------



## myluvofbags

Mariamshah said:


> The delivery person woke me up for this today )) I didn't want to buy any more Mk for now but this is a bag that was love at first sight when I saw it a couple of months ago. Now when it went on sale, I HAD to get it [emoji16] a few of you might remember I didn't like my Chili selma because it had orange undertones to it, so I returned it. THIS.... is the color I was looking for
> 
> View attachment 3034445
> 
> View attachment 3034446



The color is lovely.   What is the name of this bag?


----------



## bagsncakes

TnC said:


> Wow what a beautiful bag! Thanks for sharing



Thank you. It's gorgeous. I'm excited[emoji2]



myluvofbags said:


> The color is lovely.   What is the name of this bag?




It's called susannah small quilted shoulder bag. It's on sale at net-a-porter now. That's only where I have seen it. Cost AUD213 which should be around USD $160, and $10 shipping..


----------



## Pinkalicious

Mariamshah said:


> The delivery person woke me up for this today )) I didn't want to buy any more Mk for now but this is a bag that was love at first sight when I saw it a couple of months ago. Now when it went on sale, I HAD to get it [emoji16] a few of you might remember I didn't like my Chili selma because it had orange undertones to it, so I returned it. THIS.... is the color I was looking for
> 
> View attachment 3034445
> 
> View attachment 3034446



Gorgeous!!!! the color and leather look to die for. 
I wish my packages would come early, my last one came at 8:45pm, talk about torture haha


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous!!!! the color and leather look to die for.
> 
> I wish my packages would come early, my last one came at 8:45pm, talk about torture haha




Thank you pink. I sleep in till late and I wish my packages came late so I didn't have to worry I'll miss a delivery while sleeping lol..


----------



## Yeo Shandy

My first MK Jet Set EW Top Zip Tote in pearl grey


----------



## Ellapretty

My latest MK bag - a small Black Sutton:


----------



## myluvofbags

Yeo Shandy said:


> My first MK Jet Set EW Top Zip Tote in pearl grey



Great start to your collection,  which will happen!   Lol!


----------



## TnC

Ellapretty said:


> My latest MK bag - a small Black Sutton:



Bag twins!! Love your whole outfit! The sutton is the perfect bag IMO.


----------



## Aya89

Thank you, pinkalicious &#128077;&#9786;&#65039;
Will try to take more photos of the other bags soon...


----------



## Aya89

Does anyone here own a Michael Kors jet set saffiano with metallic leather , the color is pale gold.
I wonder whether the gold leather is not peeling or scuff easily?? Any info? Thanks.


----------



## Aya89

here's the bag.


----------



## Pammy85

Hi,

Here is my MK medium Greenwich with violet MK wallet. Love them! [emoji7]

Regards.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my MK medium Greenwich with violet MK wallet. Love them! [emoji7]
> 
> Regards.
> 
> View attachment 3034796
> View attachment 3034799
> View attachment 3034800




OMG!!! I LOVE this combo.....[emoji7]


----------



## Pammy85

keishapie1973 said:


> OMG!!! I LOVE this combo.....[emoji7]




Hi.

Thank you! [emoji4]

Regards.


----------



## bellevie0891

Yeo Shandy said:


> My first MK Jet Set EW Top Zip Tote in pearl grey



Love the Jet Set in Pearl Grey


----------



## bellevie0891

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my MK medium Greenwich with violet MK wallet. Love them! [emoji7]
> 
> Regards.
> 
> View attachment 3034796
> View attachment 3034799
> View attachment 3034800


 

Beautiful pair!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Apelila said:


> So far they all lived here


What a beautiful collection!



Aya89 said:


> I love MK bags, I owned 5 of them now in less than 6 months [emoji4]
> I have the Brookville, Gansevoort, Selma, Hamilton and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033721
> 
> Here is my latest collection, HUDSON, in color Luggage. The leather is so soft. It also has long strap.
> I believe this is one of the latest style since I haven't found any review about it.


 Looks great on you!




gratefulgirl said:


> Meet my summer love! My husband bought it as an early Anniversary gift. I was kind of bummed because the lock was badly scratched, but went into the store and got another lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034339


Love!  Hamilton in Luggage is just so pretty!  What a great anniversary gift, too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Mariamshah said:


> The delivery person woke me up for this today )) I didn't want to buy any more Mk for now but this is a bag that was love at first sight when I saw it a couple of months ago. Now when it went on sale, I HAD to get it [emoji16] a few of you might remember I didn't like my Chili selma because it had orange undertones to it, so I returned it. THIS.... is the color I was looking for
> 
> View attachment 3034445
> 
> View attachment 3034446


 Beautiful!




Ellapretty said:


> My latest MK bag - a small Black Sutton:


Very pretty!  Love the fuzzy fob too.



Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my MK medium Greenwich with violet MK wallet. Love them! [emoji7]
> 
> Regards.
> 
> View attachment 3034796
> View attachment 3034799
> View attachment 3034800


What a great color combo!  Love it!



Yeo Shandy said:


> My first MK Jet Set EW Top Zip Tote in pearl grey


 So pretty!  Looks like this just got added to my wish list, lol.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Yeo Shandy said:


> My first MK Jet Set EW Top Zip Tote in pearl grey



Congrats! It won't be your last



Ellapretty said:


> My latest MK bag - a small Black Sutton:



Small sutton is so functional and classy. Especially in black!



Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my MK medium Greenwich with violet MK wallet. Love them! [emoji7]
> 
> Regards.
> 
> View attachment 3034796
> View attachment 3034799
> View attachment 3034800



Oh wow, I love this combo! What is the name of the purple??


----------



## Pammy85

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats! It won't be your last
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small sutton is so functional and classy. Especially in black!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, I love this combo! What is the name of the purple??




Hi, I think is violet. Really love those Colours!  [emoji4][emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## TaterTots

Pammy85 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Here is my MK medium Greenwich with violet MK wallet. Love them! [emoji7]
> 
> Regards.
> 
> View attachment 3034796
> View attachment 3034799
> View attachment 3034800


 
This combination is just KILLER!


----------



## B_girl_

My watermelon


----------



## Apelila

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beautiful collection!
> 
> 
> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love!  Hamilton in Luggage is just so pretty!  What a great anniversary gift, too.


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tdungey

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3035264
> 
> My watermelon



That's pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3035264
> 
> My watermelon



Wowza!  The color is amazing!


----------



## Pammy85

TaterTots said:


> This combination is just KILLER!




Hi, thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## trefusisgirl

My latest purchase. I only went out to pick up my son's hire suit for his prom tomorrow!!




Large Selma in gooseberry.  I already own a red large selma and love the bag for work and play.

To me, this was a snip in tk maxx for £129.99 and if anyone is in Cornwall, UK for the first time i've ever seen, they have various MK bags. So, jet set totes in two different shades of camoflage, a few hamiltons and one Selma in lime green.  The hamiltons and jet sets are £89.99 and the lime green Selma is same price as my gooseberry.  This is their store in Truro.  

I knew when I said I wasn't going in TK maxx   I should have stayed with that mind set lol.


----------



## TaterTots

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3035264
> 
> My watermelon




This Watermelon color on the Greenwich is stunning. And I love your bag charm!


----------



## TaterTots

Mariamshah said:


> The delivery person woke me up for this today )) I didn't want to buy any more Mk for now but this is a bag that was love at first sight when I saw it a couple of months ago. Now when it went on sale, I HAD to get it [emoji16] a few of you might remember I didn't like my Chili selma because it had orange undertones to it, so I returned it. THIS.... is the color I was looking for
> 
> View attachment 3034445
> 
> View attachment 3034446




Such a gorgeous classic looking bag. And the color is perfection on it.


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> My latest purchase. I only went out to pick up my son's hire suit for his prom tomorrow!!
> 
> View attachment 3036223
> 
> 
> Large Selma in gooseberry.  I already own a red large selma and love the bag for work and play.
> 
> To me, this was a snip in tk maxx for £129.99 and if anyone is in Cornwall, UK for the first time i've ever seen, they have various MK bags. So, jet set totes in two different shades of camoflage, a few hamiltons and one Selma in lime green.  The hamiltons and jet sets are £89.99 and the lime green Selma is same price as my gooseberry.  This is their store in Truro.
> 
> I knew when I said I wasn't going in TK maxx   I should have stayed with that mind set lol.



I love that shade of green!!! A green MK is at the top of my wish list. Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## aliceinwl

Lea satchel just arrived. It was love at first sight. And it smells so good!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Just scored this cutie at Belk for 40% off. Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote. 
View attachment 3036310

View attachment 3036311


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

trefusisgirl said:


> My latest purchase. I only went out to pick up my son's hire suit for his prom tomorrow!!
> 
> View attachment 3036223
> 
> 
> Large Selma in gooseberry.  I already own a red large selma and love the bag for work and play.
> 
> To me, this was a snip in tk maxx for £129.99 and if anyone is in Cornwall, UK for the first time i've ever seen, they have various MK bags. So, jet set totes in two different shades of camoflage, a few hamiltons and one Selma in lime green.  The hamiltons and jet sets are £89.99 and the lime green Selma is same price as my gooseberry.  This is their store in Truro.
> 
> I knew when I said I wasn't going in TK maxx   I should have stayed with that mind set lol.




Beautiful - congrats!  Love the color. 


(I have the Hamilton Traveler in Gooseberry and it's such a pretty color.)


----------



## keishapie1973

aliceinwl said:


> Lea satchel just arrived. It was love at first sight. And it smells so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036274




I love this!!! The leather looks divine....[emoji7]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

aliceinwl said:


> Lea satchel just arrived. It was love at first sight. And it smells so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036274


 
Congrats!  I love the details on this, and the leather looks so smooshy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3035264
> 
> My watermelon


 
Love the watermelon - very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Pinkalicious

aliceinwl said:


> Lea satchel just arrived. It was love at first sight. And it smells so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036274




I love the detailing on this bag!!! Is this luggage? What a beautiful color. Enjoy her!


----------



## aliceinwl

keishapie1973 said:


> I love this!!! The leather looks divine....[emoji7]







NutsAboutCoach said:


> Congrats!  I love the details on this, and the leather looks so smooshy.







Pinkalicious said:


> I love the detailing on this bag!!! Is this luggage? What a beautiful color. Enjoy her!




Thank you! Yes, the color is luggage. It is smooshy and delicious - delicious to touch and delicious to smell. So yummy!


----------



## gorchess

Cindy has arrived..


----------



## gorchess

Cindy has arrived


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

gorchess said:


> Cindy has arrived




Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> Cindy has arrived



This is medium or large? Can u compare to the size of medium Selma?


----------



## gorchess

Ackm said:


> This is medium or large? Can u compare to the size of medium Selma?



Its medium
I don't own a selma so I'm not sure


----------



## TaterTots

Ava arrived home today. I'm in love


----------



## Pinkalicious

gorchess said:


> Cindy has arrived



love it!! it's so classic



TaterTots said:


> Ava arrived home today. I'm in love
> View attachment 3036784



beautiful..pearl gray is so pretty..is this the small or medium? i can never tell lol


----------



## TaterTots

Pinkalicious said:


> love it!! it's so classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful..pearl gray is so pretty..is this the small or medium? i can never tell lol




It's the small. And she's perfect size. I can fit everything I need in her.  Plus I'm crushing on her really hard right now. I can actually say that I have a problem of buying some of my bags to large and I really need to start going for more of the S/M sizes.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

aliceinwl said:


> Lea satchel just arrived. It was love at first sight. And it smells so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036274


Ooooo - love this satchel design! Nice detailing.


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> Its medium
> I don't own a selma so I'm not sure


How about compare to Hamilton?size almost same?


----------



## CinthiaZ

TaterTots said:


> Ava arrived home today. I'm in love
> View attachment 3036784


Sweet! Love the silver hardware. Nice nuetral color that will go with anything!


----------



## CinthiaZ

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3035264
> 
> My watermelon


Very pretty color! Lovin the charm too! Sweet!


----------



## CinthiaZ

aliceinwl said:


> Lea satchel just arrived. It was love at first sight. And it smells so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036274


I said it before and I'll say it again, that bag is To Die For! Absolutely stunning! Would love it in black and silver too. The luggage is gorgeous! Look at those awesome buckles and that great outer pocket. What an awesome bag! That is everything I think a bag should be! PERFECT! You have really great taste! Congratulations! It reminds me a bit of my Naomi bag because of the pretty buckles on the sides. Did you ever see the hanging charms with the littlle buckles on them? I ordered one for mine and it goes so great with the buckles on the sides! lol! I love detail! That Lea is loaded with detailing. SWEET!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I finally got my MK Fallon Cross body satchel Been wanting one for a long time, but waiting for a sweet deal. Well I finally found one! This will be FUN for me to carry when I don't want to lug around a lot of stuff. Is only about 12 L X 9 tall, but big enough for my wallet and essentials.

MK FALLON in Silver Metallic.

Added a pic wearing it so you can see the size. Excuse the house scrubs! lol! Was gardening all day.


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> Sweet! Love the silver hardware. Nice nuetral color that will go with anything!




Totally CinthiaZ!  It will be a great color that I will use year around.


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally got my MK Fallon Cross body satchel Been wanting one for a long time, but waiting for a sweet deal. Well I finally found one! This will be FUN for me to carry when I don't want to lug around a lot of stuff. Is only about 12 L X 9 tall, but big enough for my wallet and essentials.
> 
> MK FALLON in Silver Metallic.
> 
> Added a pic wearing it so you can see the size. Excuse the house scrubs! lol! Was gardening all day.




OMG!  I LOVE IT!  The size is perfect too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

TaterTots said:


> OMG!  I LOVE IT!  The size is perfect too.


Thanks1 I was hoping somebody would like it! I always get the unusual bags. I seem to be the oddball here, but somebody has to do it! Might as well be ME! lol!


----------



## Pammy85

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally got my MK Fallon Cross body satchel Been wanting one for a long time, but waiting for a sweet deal. Well I finally found one! This will be FUN for me to carry when I don't want to lug around a lot of stuff. Is only about 12 L X 9 tall, but big enough for my wallet and essentials.
> 
> MK FALLON in Silver Metallic.
> 
> Added a pic wearing it so you can see the size. Excuse the house scrubs! lol! Was gardening all day.




Hi, the bag is so cute! It looks good on you! Beautiful Colour. Cheers. Enjoy your bag! [emoji4]


----------



## CinthiaZ

Pammy85 said:


> Hi, the bag is so cute! It looks good on you! Beautiful Colour. Cheers. Enjoy your bag! [emoji4]


Why thank you! I plan to take it out today. I always wear silver or white gold jewelry so it will pretty much go with anything I wear. Thanks again and cheers to you too!


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks1 I was hoping somebody would like it! I always get the unusual bags. I seem to be the oddball here, but somebody has to do it! Might as well be ME! lol!




I like to have something different then what you might see a lot of other ladies with.  But I really do love it! Great looking bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

TaterTots said:


> I like to have something different then what you might see a lot of other ladies with.  But I really do love it! Great looking bag.


I'd LOVE to see them! Please post! I LOVE seeing something different!


----------



## kerriberri76

aliceinwl said:


> Lea satchel just arrived. It was love at first sight. And it smells so good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3036274






This is so gorgeous!! I'd love to have one of these....this is so beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Ava arrived home today. I'm in love
> View attachment 3036784


Love!  Such a soft and feminine color and bag style.  Congrats!



CinthiaZ said:


> I finally got my MK Fallon Cross body satchel Been wanting one for a long time, but waiting for a sweet deal. Well I finally found one! This will be FUN for me to carry when I don't want to lug around a lot of stuff. Is only about 12 L X 9 tall, but big enough for my wallet and essentials.
> 
> MK FALLON in Silver Metallic.
> 
> Added a pic wearing it so you can see the size. Excuse the house scrubs! lol! Was gardening all day.


 
That is so pretty!  In addition to the metallic (which I love), the details with the buckles give it that extra edge. Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> I'd LOVE to see them! Please post! I LOVE seeing something different!


 
I'll do a family photo shoot after my Large Greenwich Satchel in Mandarin / Luggage ( I haven't seen a lot of that color combo ) arrives.  The tracking first said she would be here today,  but as of this morning they have changed the delivery day to Monday.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  Such a soft and feminine color and bag style.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so pretty!  In addition to the metallic (which I love), the details with the buckles give it that extra edge. Congrats!


 
Thanks NAC!  She is a very girly bag...


----------



## TaterTots

Here is another one of my latest purchases. Medium JS Snap Pocket Tote in color Brown Sig. This is such a cute bag!! I just love it. Perfect for those rainy days and hot weather for when you just don't won't a larger bag clinging to you. 



I also picked up a small Brown Sig Wristlet because you can never have to many accessories!


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Love!  Such a soft and feminine color and bag style.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so pretty!  In addition to the metallic (which I love), the details with the buckles give it that extra edge. Congrats!


Thank you! Now that you mention it, several of my  bags do have buckles on them such as my Tristan, Naomi and now this Fallon. I also just adore that new Lea Satchel. It has buckles on it too! I do hope they come out with more colors and combos. We'll see.


----------



## CinthiaZ

TaterTots said:


> Here is another one of my latest purchases. Medium JS Snap Pocket Tote in color Brown Sig. This is such a cute bag!! I just love it. Perfect for those rainy days and hot weather for when you just don't won't a larger bag clinging to you.
> View attachment 3037555
> 
> 
> I also picked up a small Brown Sig Wristlet because you can never have to many accessories!


Enjoy! So much fun getting new Michael Kors! I am sure they will go with most everything.!


----------



## trefusisgirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Just scored this cutie at Belk for 40% off. Fuschia/Luggage Large Greenwich Tote.
> View attachment 3036310
> 
> View attachment 3036311




This is totally gorgeous, you must be so pleased with it. I love the greenwich and this colourway screams any season to me. So versatile.


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> Enjoy! So much fun getting new Michael Kors! I am sure they will go with most everything.!


 
Yes it will.  It's going to be a fun bag for sure,  year round!


----------



## TaterTots

This little cutie just came!  Large JS Wristlet in Nickel.


----------



## CinthiaZ

TaterTots said:


> This little cutie just came!  Large JS Wristlet in Nickel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037939


Sweet! That is my favorite signature bag. The MKs are more subtle and the silver is divine. Enjoy!


----------



## julia@athens

smileydimples said:


> Tile  selma messenger came in from lord and Taylor .. Macy's needs to take lessons in how they pack...going to compare this later to Aqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032984
> View attachment 3032987
> View attachment 3032988
> View attachment 3032989
> View attachment 3032990
> View attachment 3032991
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted her since the moment I saw her in the catolg , so glad they had her especially with the discount and no tax




So beautiful color!


----------



## julia@athens

TaterTots said:


> This little cutie just came!  Large JS Wristlet in Nickel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037939




Very nice bag, i have tote signature in black, so easy to care.


----------



## julia@athens

TaterTots said:


> Here is another one of my latest purchases. Medium JS Snap Pocket Tote in color Brown Sig. This is such a cute bag!! I just love it. Perfect for those rainy days and hot weather for when you just don't won't a larger bag clinging to you.
> View attachment 3037555
> 
> 
> I also picked up a small Brown Sig Wristlet because you can never have to many accessories!



And this one is GORGEOUS!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Here is another one of my latest purchases. Medium JS Snap Pocket Tote in color Brown Sig. This is such a cute bag!! I just love it. Perfect for those rainy days and hot weather for when you just don't won't a larger bag clinging to you.
> View attachment 3037555
> 
> 
> I also picked up a small Brown Sig Wristlet because you can never have to many accessories!




Perfect! I really like it with the brown trim, more than some of the other colors I've seen. Now this is on my wish list too. I'm so easily enabled, LOL.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

trefusisgirl said:


> This is totally gorgeous, you must be so pleased with it. I love the greenwich and this colourway screams any season to me. So versatile.




Thank you! Yes, I am thrilled with her. This will be such a fun bag to carry. I like that.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally got my MK Fallon Cross body satchel Been wanting one for a long time, but waiting for a sweet deal. Well I finally found one! This will be FUN for me to carry when I don't want to lug around a lot of stuff. Is only about 12 L X 9 tall, but big enough for my wallet and essentials.
> 
> MK FALLON in Silver Metallic.
> 
> Added a pic wearing it so you can see the size. Excuse the house scrubs! lol! Was gardening all day.



Wow you are on a roll with bag hotness!   Perfect hands free bag as you are cruising on the Harley!


----------



## gorchess

Ackm said:


> How about compare to Hamilton?size almost same?



I have an EW Hamilton I would say no it doesn't compare...especially because they are two different shapes. Are you wanting a cindy?


----------



## Ackm

gorchess said:


> I have an EW Hamilton I would say no it doesn't compare...especially because they are two different shapes. Are you wanting a cindy?



Now I'm aiming for tile blue Cynthia. Coz there is no tile blue in Cindy. And alsp ava. Tile blUE color is nice


----------



## gorchess

Ackm said:


> Now I'm aiming for tile blue Cynthia. Coz there is no tile blue in Cindy. And alsp ava. Tile blUE color is nice



Tile blue is pretty!!


----------



## TaterTots

julia@athens said:


> Very nice bag, i have tote signature in black, so easy to care.


 
This is large enough for me to use as a stand alone bag.  I tested it out after taking the pic.  I can put everything I need in the slots some cash a lipstick and my iPhone 6 Plus easily and out the door.


----------



## TaterTots

julia@athens said:


> And this one is GORGEOUS!


 
Thanks!  I know I will get a lot of use out of her.  She will be perfect for running errands.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Perfect! I really like it with the brown trim, more than some of the other colors I've seen. Now this is on my wish list too. I'm so easily enabled, LOL.


 
I really like the darker trim on it as well NAC.  It's really a great functional bag!


----------



## TaterTots

CinthiaZ said:


> Sweet! That is my favorite signature bag. The MKs are more subtle and the silver is divine. Enjoy!


 
Thanks!  I just love it.  It's a great little piece!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Wow you are on a roll with bag hotness!   Perfect hands free bag as you are cruising on the Harley!


lol! My thoughts exactly! Will be perfect on the bike! I am one of few on here, if not the only one, that has to keep that Harley into consideration, when buying my bags! lol!  We do spend a lot of weekends on it, riding all over the country. I usually bring two bags with me for our weekend excursions. A large and a medium. I use the larger one for shopping and then pack it away once I get back on the bike, using one like this while we ride. We have so much fun! My husband is a well seasoned rider and I always feel like we are on a magic carpet ride! lol!  We love it, and my MK bags love it too! lol! They hold up really well..


----------



## lozloz1

This is my new Michael Kors Small Jet Set Travel Tote (I think) in Mandarin that I was lucky enough to win in a competition on Facebook. 
As far as I can tell it is exclusive to Harrods in the UK. I've edited the photo so it isn't the best representation of the colour. I'm going on a cruise next month and she's coming with me!


----------



## Aya89

Lucky you!!&#128077;&#128079;


----------



## TaterTots

lozloz1 said:


> This is my new Michael Kors Small Jet Set Travel Tote (I think) in Mandarin that I was lucky enough to win in a competition on Facebook.
> 
> As far as I can tell it is exclusive to Harrods in the UK. I've edited the photo so it isn't the best representation of the colour. I'm going on a cruise next month and she's coming with me!




Congrats!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## julia@athens

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally got my MK Fallon Cross body satchel Been wanting one for a long time, but waiting for a sweet deal. Well I finally found one! This will be FUN for me to carry when I don't want to lug around a lot of stuff. Is only about 12 L X 9 tall, but big enough for my wallet and essentials.
> 
> MK FALLON in Silver Metallic.
> 
> Added a pic wearing it so you can see the size. Excuse the house scrubs! lol! Was gardening all day.




Your bag is so stylish! Amazing!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lozloz1 said:


> This is my new Michael Kors Small Jet Set Travel Tote (I think) in Mandarin that I was lucky enough to win in a competition on Facebook.
> 
> As far as I can tell it is exclusive to Harrods in the UK. I've edited the photo so it isn't the best representation of the colour. I'm going on a cruise next month and she's coming with me!




Congrats! Very pretty!


----------



## Pammy85

lozloz1 said:


> This is my new Michael Kors Small Jet Set Travel Tote (I think) in Mandarin that I was lucky enough to win in a competition on Facebook.
> 
> As far as I can tell it is exclusive to Harrods in the UK. I've edited the photo so it isn't the best representation of the colour. I'm going on a cruise next month and she's coming with me!




Beautiful bag!! So lucky that u won that bag! Curious, may I know what competition that u have won? [emoji4]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Wellllll, Fuschia Greenwich went back to Belk and small Riley in Peanut came home with me instead. 

View attachment 3038953


----------



## Bootlover07

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wellllll, Fuschia Greenwich went back to Belk and small Riley in Peanut came home with me instead.
> 
> View attachment 3038953




Cute!!! I love the peanut color so much!!


----------



## lluuccka

I have just ordered this beauty with purse! Got it in 45% sale!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

lluuccka said:


> I have just ordered this beauty with purse! Got it in 45% sale!




Very pretty! Looking forward to your reveal pictures.


----------



## myluvofbags

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wellllll, Fuschia Greenwich went back to Belk and small Riley in Peanut came home with me instead.
> 
> View attachment 3038953



Ahh, she's so pretty!


----------



## Pinkalicious

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wellllll, Fuschia Greenwich went back to Belk and small Riley in Peanut came home with me instead.
> 
> View attachment 3038953



nice choice!!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wellllll, Fuschia Greenwich went back to Belk and small Riley in Peanut came home with me instead.
> 
> View attachment 3038953




Love it!!  Great choice.


----------



## lozloz1

Pammy85 said:


> Beautiful bag!! So lucky that u won that bag! Curious, may I know what competition that u have won? [emoji4]



It was run by coral. Thank you everyone!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Bootlover07 said:


> Cute!!! I love the peanut color so much!!




Thanks! Me too!  I like that it's a neutral and will go with a lot.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

myluvofbags said:


> Ahh, she's so pretty!




Thanks!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wellllll, Fuschia Greenwich went back to Belk and small Riley in Peanut came home with me instead.
> 
> View attachment 3038953




He small looks great NAC!  Is the bag still have plenty of room for a small?  It sure looks like it does. I was thinking about the Medium but I'm still making up my mind.


----------



## TaterTots

lluuccka said:


> I have just ordered this beauty with purse! Got it in 45% sale!




Love it!!


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wellllll, Fuschia Greenwich went back to Belk and small Riley in Peanut came home with me instead.
> 
> View attachment 3038953




So beautiful!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> He small looks great NAC!  Is the bag still have plenty of room for a small?  It sure looks like it does. I was thinking about the Medium but I'm still making up my mind.




I think it will. I will downsize what I put in it. Here's a comparison with large Pale Blue. 
View attachment 3039329

View attachment 3039330


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cny1941 said:


> So beautiful!




Thanks!


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think it will. I will downsize what I put in it. Here's a comparison with large Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3039329
> 
> View attachment 3039330




Thanks for the pics! They are so beautiful and you have picked two great colors. Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cny1941 said:


> Thanks for the pics! They are so beautiful and you have picked two great colors. Congrats!




You're welcome!  There's a significant size difference between large and small. Someone else posted pics of large and medium and the difference is not as much between those two sizes.


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think it will. I will downsize what I put in it. Here's a comparison with large Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3039329
> 
> View attachment 3039330




Terrific comparison pics!  Thanks they help a lot!


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wellllll, Fuschia Greenwich went back to Belk and small Riley in Peanut came home with me instead.
> 
> View attachment 3038953



Stunner!!


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I think it will. I will downsize what I put in it. Here's a comparison with large Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3039329
> 
> View attachment 3039330



Thanks for the comparison picture. I'm debating between small or medium.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Oh dear, yet more purchases! Hamilton traveller in heather grey, which I love as it is too small for work so I will use it at weekends.

I had been searching for a laptop sleeve for my work laptop as just bunging it in my Selmas with everything else it was getting scratched and my hubby found this one, sad and lonely on it's own on a shelf.  He is as u can imagine in my "best husband ever" book today lol and the laptop sleeve looks pleased to have found a loving home. The colour will go with all my MK bags and the laptop fits like a glove in it.

So, happy bunny with my two MK purchases today.


----------



## trefusisgirl

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Wellllll, Fuschia Greenwich went back to Belk and small Riley in Peanut came home with me instead.
> 
> View attachment 3038953




Being nosey why did you return the Greenwich? I love love love the Riley have been hankering after one myself but beed to curb myself in at the moment.  The colours you have are both adorable.

I have a small Sophie in surf which is kinda like ur pale blue colour, but maybe a bit darker and oh wow the peanut.  I am a sucker for that colour.  Both are beauts for summer and beyond.

Congrats on the buys.x


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh dear, yet more purchases! Hamilton traveller in heather grey, which I love as it is too small for work so I will use it at weekends.
> 
> I had been searching for a laptop sleeve for my work laptop as just bunging it in my Selmas with everything else it was getting scratched and my hubby found this one, sad and lonely on it's own on a shelf.  He is as u can imagine in my "best husband ever" book today lol and the laptop sleeve looks pleased to have found a loving home. The colour will go with all my MK bags and the laptop fits like a glove in it.
> 
> So, happy bunny with my two MK purchases today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039943



OMG!!! The traveler in heather grey is gorgeous. And, the leather!!!! I'm thrilled to see the traveler in new colors. It's just the perfect size and weight......


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> OMG!!! The traveler in heather grey is gorgeous. And, the leather!!!! I'm thrilled to see the traveler in new colors. It's just the perfect size and weight......




It's such a lovely shade and will go with anything.  The leather is so soft.  I alreadt have a couple of different size Spohies in this leather and they are so soft.  Also love the shw with it, it just blends perfectly.  I hadn't really seen the Hamilton IRL before only on the web and it is such a lovely shape and love the padlock and key.

Oh let's be honest I am a sucker for MK so pretty much whatever the man does I am gonna love it!  I need MK aversion therapy I really do lol.  Although pretty sure the therapist would confirm I am beyond help!  My best friend refuses to admire my new purchases now as she says it just feeds my obsession.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> Terrific comparison pics!  Thanks they help a lot!







melbo said:


> Stunner!!







melbo said:


> Thanks for the comparison picture. I'm debating between small or medium.




Thanks y'all!!  I've always found IRL pictures very helpful. Much better than the stock pictures on the websites. So I like to post when I can. I hope these have helped.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

trefusisgirl said:


> Being nosey why did you return the Greenwich? I love love love the Riley have been hankering after one myself but beed to curb myself in at the moment.  The colours you have are both adorable.
> 
> I have a small Sophie in surf which is kinda like ur pale blue colour, but maybe a bit darker and oh wow the peanut.  I am a sucker for that colour.  Both are beauts for summer and beyond.
> 
> Congrats on the buys.x




Thanks!  I already have a couple of bags in Fuschia and Raspberry so I thought it would be better to find another color. Unfortunately I couldn't find a color I wanted in the Greenwich so I'm waiting on that for style for now. 

When I saw the small Riley in Peanut I couldn't resist.


----------



## TaterTots

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh dear, yet more purchases! Hamilton traveller in heather grey, which I love as it is too small for work so I will use it at weekends.
> 
> I had been searching for a laptop sleeve for my work laptop as just bunging it in my Selmas with everything else it was getting scratched and my hubby found this one, sad and lonely on it's own on a shelf.  He is as u can imagine in my "best husband ever" book today lol and the laptop sleeve looks pleased to have found a loving home. The colour will go with all my MK bags and the laptop fits like a glove in it.
> 
> So, happy bunny with my two MK purchases today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3039943




Excellent choices!!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Thanks y'all!!  I've always found IRL pictures very helpful. Much better than the stock pictures on the websites. So I like to post when I can. I hope these have helped.




Very much so!


----------



## kerriberri76

I picked up this beauty today at my local MK boutique on sale for $140...I couldn't believe the price so I had to get it! I had been looking at this for a while and as soon as I saw the price it just had to come home with me. It's the Greenwich Large Satchel in Mandarin/Luggage....I love this color! It's perfect for summer. I also love how lightweight it is.


----------



## smileydimples

Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy 
Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors


----------



## Sarah03

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402




These pictures are fantastic. I love them all!  I'm looking forward to fall colors as well. Riley is my favorite, too!


----------



## Minkette

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402


Beautiful collection! I would love a black riley!


----------



## ubo22

kerriberri76 said:


> I picked up this beauty today at my local MK boutique on sale for $140...I couldn't believe the price so I had to get it! I had been looking at this for a while and as soon as I saw the price it just had to come home with me. It's the Greenwich Large Satchel in Mandarin/Luggage....I love this color! It's perfect for summer. I also love how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 3040354
> View attachment 3040355
> View attachment 3040356


Mandarin goes so well with luggage!  Who would have known?


----------



## cny1941

kerriberri76 said:


> I picked up this beauty today at my local MK boutique on sale for $140...I couldn't believe the price so I had to get it! I had been looking at this for a while and as soon as I saw the price it just had to come home with me. It's the Greenwich Large Satchel in Mandarin/Luggage....I love this color! It's perfect for summer. I also love how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 3040354
> View attachment 3040355
> View attachment 3040356




Great deal with great bag! I love mandarin too.


----------



## kerriberri76

ubo22 said:


> Mandarin goes so well with luggage!  Who would have known?




As soon as I saw the color I just had to have it!


----------



## kerriberri76

cny1941 said:


> Great deal with great bag! I love mandarin too.




I am really loving the mandarin.....it's going to look great this summer!


----------



## TnC

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402



Wow what a gorgeous family hehe. Love them all! Thanks for sharing pics


----------



## smileydimples

Sarah03 said:


> These pictures are fantastic. I love them all!  I'm looking forward to fall colors as well. Riley is my favorite, too!



Thank you&#128521;&#128522; glad to hear she is your fav too!! 



Minkette said:


> Beautiful collection! I would love a black riley!



Thank you &#128512; Me too.with black .. I'm Trying to talk myself out of it I have already thought about taking my Colette black for one


----------



## smileydimples

TnC said:


> Wow what a gorgeous family hehe. Love them all! Thanks for sharing pics



Well thank you   your so welcome i was excited to share it with all of you


----------



## TaterTots

kerriberri76 said:


> I picked up this beauty today at my local MK boutique on sale for $140...I couldn't believe the price so I had to get it! I had been looking at this for a while and as soon as I saw the price it just had to come home with me. It's the Greenwich Large Satchel in Mandarin/Luggage....I love this color! It's perfect for summer. I also love how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 3040354
> View attachment 3040355
> View attachment 3040356




It's gorgeous!!  Mine in this color combo arrives tomorrow!


----------



## TaterTots

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402




All your Riley's are just beautiful!


----------



## Christa72720

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402



Love it!! I agree the Riley is my all time favorite  MK bag!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

kerriberri76 said:


> I picked up this beauty today at my local MK boutique on sale for $140...I couldn't believe the price so I had to get it! I had been looking at this for a while and as soon as I saw the price it just had to come home with me. It's the Greenwich Large Satchel in Mandarin/Luggage....I love this color! It's perfect for summer. I also love how lightweight it is.
> View attachment 3040354
> View attachment 3040355
> View attachment 3040356




Excellent score! I would have done the exact same thing! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402




Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin. What a gorgeous family photo!


----------



## gorchess

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402



Love!!! Do you have any small Rileys? I would love to see the inside of her. Torn between small and medium.


----------



## smileydimples

Christa72720 said:


> Love it!! I agree the Riley is my all time favorite  MK bag!



 



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Excuse me while I wipe the drool off my chin. What a gorgeous family photo!



 Why thank you 



gorchess said:


> Love!!! Do you have any small Rileys? I would love to see the inside of her. Torn between small and medium.



Sorry, I only have large Riley's


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402



So much hotness in this picture, I just can't take it!! Congratulations, they are worth every penny!


----------



## Cavaliermum

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402



Loving your family, Riley looks gorgeous in all colours &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> So much hotness in this picture, I just can't take it!! Congratulations, they are worth every penny!




Thank you!  [emoji4][emoji4] Yes they are I am so in love with them 
So comfy to carry two and a leather is to die for



Cavaliermum said:


> Loving your family, Riley looks gorgeous in all colours [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]




Thank you [emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## smileydimples

Found this little green monster on Neiman   Marcus for 133.50
Didn't think she would come looking so good I had the whole intent of it's probably not going to come in looking good I'll probably just have to return and to my surprise she looks great and still has some wrapping on her too
Amazed since it's an older color .oh I need to quit looking!!!
Her color is Palm


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Found this little green monster on Neiman   Marcus for 133.50
> Didn't think she would come looking so good I had the whole intent of it's probably not going to come in looking good I'll probably just have to return and to my surprise she looks great and still has some wrapping on her too
> Amazed since it's an older color .oh I need to quit looking!!!
> Her color is Palm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041260




Oooo I love!!!! Love this bag in Palm!!! How are you liking it?


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo I love!!!! Love this bag in Palm!!! How are you liking it?



I like it...like the leather too .....I had to look at her on my lunch I am at work, but its just such a bright pretty green....it looks so good in this bag especially with the tassle..
And such a deal


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I like it...like the leather too .....I had to look at her on my lunch I am at work, but its just such a bright pretty green....it looks so good in this bag especially with the tassle..
> And such a deal


Yeah what a great deal!!! Did you buy online or in store? I have a smaller crossbody bag in this color - such a pretty green and the gold makes it pop!!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah what a great deal!!! Did you buy online or in store? I have a smaller crossbody bag in this color - such a pretty green and the gold makes it pop!!



I bought it online, and that's why my hopes were not high that it would come in looking so good. But I thought it was worth a try since it was the  last one it said and I have nothing green... They wrapped it nicely and put it in a dust cover. So quite happy
your not kidding how the gold makes it pop!! It pop right out at you


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I bought it online, and that's why my hopes were not high that it would come in looking so good. But I thought it was worth a try since it was the  last one it said and I have nothing green... They wrapped it nicely and put it in a dust cover. So quite happy
> your not kidding how the gold makes it pop!! It pop right out at you


Well I'm glad it came nicely wrapped! Yeah, Palm looks so awesome in the sunlight!!


----------



## kerriberri76

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402




The Riley is next on my list...she is just so gorgeous!


----------



## TaterTots

smileydimples said:


> Found this little green monster on Neiman   Marcus for 133.50
> Didn't think she would come looking so good I had the whole intent of it's probably not going to come in looking good I'll probably just have to return and to my surprise she looks great and still has some wrapping on her too
> Amazed since it's an older color .oh I need to quit looking!!!
> Her color is Palm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041260




She looks great!  And I just love Palm!  So bright and vibrant!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Just came in the mail today! I have to show off my new studded hamilton in zinnia. I got her new for $340!!!! I'm in love!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Loved by Kors said:


> Just came in the mail today! I have to show off my new studded hamilton in zinnia. I got her new for $340!!!! I'm in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041495




Very pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Found this little green monster on Neiman   Marcus for 133.50
> Didn't think she would come looking so good I had the whole intent of it's probably not going to come in looking good I'll probably just have to return and to my surprise she looks great and still has some wrapping on her too
> Amazed since it's an older color .oh I need to quit looking!!!
> Her color is Palm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041260


I really like this combo of colour and bag style, a good catch on your part!!


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to show off my family of Riley's she by far is my favorite bag !! The leather is just so yummy
> Looking forward to seeing the new fall Riley's and colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040401
> View attachment 3040402


Wow, beautiful collection! I feel sorry for your bank balance when more colours come out!!


----------



## kerriberri76

Loved by Kors said:


> Just came in the mail today! I have to show off my new studded hamilton in zinnia. I got her new for $340!!!! I'm in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041495




Beautiful bag!


----------



## Demen

Loved by Kors said:


> Just came in the mail today! I have to show off my new studded hamilton in zinnia. I got her new for $340!!!! I'm in love!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3041495



It's cool, congrats


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> Wow, beautiful collection! I feel sorry for your bank balance when more colours come out!!



Thank you !!  Yeah I'm trying to prepare for the pretty fall colors ..  I'm really hoping there won't be that many fall colors or there are only a few I like eek


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> I really like this combo of colour and bag style, a good catch on your part!!



Thank you.... so glad I found her...I really need to quit looking lol



TaterTots said:


> She looks great!  And I just love Palm!  So bright and vibrant!!



Thank you.me too I love that pop of brightness. makes you happy


----------



## lluuccka

Beauty is home .... color is Heather Grey.


----------



## kerriberri76

lluuccka said:


> Beauty is home .... color is Heather Grey.




I love this...very beautiful!


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> Beauty is home .... color is Heather Grey.




Very pretty!!! [emoji3]


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> Beauty is home .... color is Heather Grey.




So pretty. Never seen this color irl.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Thank you !!  Yeah I'm trying to prepare for the pretty fall colors ..  I'm really hoping there won't be that many fall colors or there are only a few I like eek


lol!  Too funny! EEK!! lol!  I'd like to see one in a pretty wine color, for the fall. I also hope they come out with more in silver hardware. We'll see.


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> Beauty is home .... color is Heather Grey.


Gorgeous! Love that grey. It will go with anything!


----------



## Minkette

Business trip to Atlanta! Aren't they gorgeous!


----------



## TaterTots

Minkette said:


> Business trip to Atlanta! Aren't they gorgeous!




OMG!! They are just STUNNING!!


----------



## br_t

My new selma medium in hot pink!


----------



## br_t

Here is the picture


----------



## Pammy85

Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]


----------



## keishapie1973

br_t said:


> Here is the picture







Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042911
> View attachment 3042912




Gorgeous!!! Perfect pops of color....[emoji3]


----------



## TaterTots

br_t said:


> Here is the picture







Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042911
> View attachment 3042912




Two great colors Ladies!  They look excellent!


----------



## Pammy85

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Perfect pops of color....[emoji3]




Hi, thank you. Love the colour! Miss the chance of getting sapphire blue, so quickly grab this electric blue once it's out . [emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Minkette said:


> Business trip to Atlanta! Aren't they gorgeous!



Love it!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042911
> View attachment 3042912



So cute! great color!



br_t said:


> Here is the picture



Another cute bag! and bright pop of color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> Beauty is home .... color is Heather Grey.



Okay i just died. Love the heather grey!


----------



## MKbaglover

Minkette said:


> Business trip to Atlanta! Aren't they gorgeous!


A stunning display of a subtle beautiful colour.


----------



## MKbaglover

Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042911
> View attachment 3042912


I love this colour and this bag style but it looks great on so many bag styles I have seen on here, a really sharp colour!


----------



## Pammy85

MKbaglover said:


> I love this colour and this bag style but it looks great on so many bag styles I have seen on here, a really sharp colour!




Hi, yes, thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

Minkette said:


> Business trip to Atlanta! Aren't they gorgeous!


 
Gorgeous display of blush bags!



br_t said:


> Here is the picture


 
Your hot pink Selma looks like it has a fur tail attached.  LOL!  Great bag! 



Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042911
> View attachment 3042912


 
Electric blue is TDF!


----------



## Cavaliermum

Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042911
> View attachment 3042912



Oh that's a gorgeous colour &#128149;


----------



## Pammy85

Cavaliermum said:


> Oh that's a gorgeous colour [emoji177]




Hi, thank you! Been waiting and looking for this colour. Once got it, so thrilled! [emoji7]


----------



## Pammy85

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous display of blush bags!
> 
> 
> 
> Your hot pink Selma looks like it has a fur tail attached.  LOL!  Great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Electric blue is TDF!




Hi, thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## MDT

Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042911
> View attachment 3042912



This photo makes me want to grab my EB Jet Set Tote out of my closet and put away tile blue for a little bit. EB is gorgeous on the Selma!


----------



## lluuccka

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!! [emoji3]





kerriberri76 said:


> I love this...very beautiful!





cny1941 said:


> So pretty. Never seen this color irl.





CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous! Love that grey. It will go with anything!





HesitantShopper said:


> Okay i just died. Love the heather grey!



Thank you all ladies!!!! It's such a beautiful bag! Everybody loves it. Originally I want pearl grey but I think that heather grey is so much nicer! And what's the best - bag was in sale for 165 EUR and wallet for 82 EUR!


----------



## Pammy85

MDT said:


> This photo makes me want to grab my EB Jet Set Tote out of my closet and put away tile blue for a little bit. EB is gorgeous on the Selma!




Hi, yes, EB bags are too pretty to resist. Thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042911
> View attachment 3042912




She's a beauty! Love love this shade of blue!


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Business trip to Atlanta! Aren't they gorgeous!



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Pammy85

cny1941 said:


> She's a beauty! Love love this shade of blue!




Hi, thank you. [emoji4]


----------



## Adeeba

Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Adeeba said:


> Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043377


 
I love it!  And the Pearl Grey is just gorgeous.  The size looks to be great as well.


----------



## Adeeba

Thank you ! [emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

Adeeba said:


> Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043377



What a beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Adeeba

Oh Thank You so much,Feeling good already! [emoji1] ..


----------



## MDT

Adeeba said:


> Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043377



Pearl grey is gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## Adeeba

Thanks MDT ! [emoji4]


----------



## MKbaglover

Adeeba said:


> Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043377


I too love this bag and the colour.  When I first saw this style on display at our new store it was this colour that drew my attention, I even posted a pic on here somewhere! Definitely keep! I liked it because it was structured soft leather and a bit different to other MK bags.  I haven't got one because I kept seeing other bags that I had to have!


----------



## Adeeba

Yes exactly! It's the color that made me grab it. Other options were Black and Tan which looked ok comparatively. But some people weren't too impressed with it and that put me off. I'm keeping it. Thank you MKbaglover! [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Adeeba said:


> Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043377



I think the Harper is a very elegant looking bag and can't go wrong with the color you chose.   Only downside for me are the side pockets.   Kinda hard to get into but I think this is part of the beauty to the bag.  This also resembles a bag from his Collection line, just can't remember the name.


----------



## myluvofbags

Adeeba said:


> Oh Thank You so much,Feeling good already! [emoji1] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043474



Now this is a gorgeous shot!


----------



## Adeeba

Awww Thank you myluvofbags![emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> I think the Harper is a very elegant looking bag and can't go wrong with the color you chose.   Only downside for me are the side pockets.   Kinda hard to get into but I think this is part of the beauty to the bag.  This also resembles a bag from his Collection line, just can't remember the name.


It reminds me of the Gia.


----------



## altigirl88

Minkette said:


> Business trip to Atlanta! Aren't they gorgeous!



Oooohhh, I love the Susannahs! Was this at a Macy's? What size were those bags?


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> It reminds me of the Gia.



Yes!  That's the one!  Thanks,  it was bugging me, lol!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Adeeba said:


> Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043377




Colour is lovely and will go with everything. It does look large, but only you can decide if it is too big. Think about what ur going to be using it for.  To me it is an ideal size work bag, but would you be using it at weekends and if so, would it be too big?  Think about what u normally carry in it that may help u decide.  Put the usual contents of ur bag into Harper and see if they drown, if so, maybe it is too big for u.

Personally, I love a large bag for work and weekends.  I have a faithful Mulberry Bayswater that is nearly 10 years old and has been well used for work and play. I also have large Selmas and Sophies that I use for everything.

Good luck with ur decision but it is a fab shape, colour and size that I would well use (but that is me lol.)


----------



## HesitantShopper

Adeeba said:


> Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043377



It's lovely and the grey tones are perfect as neutrals, but if you don't love it perhaps it's better to get a different bag.


----------



## PixieSg

br_t said:


> Here is the picture




Same color as my messenger!! Yippee!


----------



## keishapie1973

Adeeba said:


> Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043377







smileydimples said:


> What a beautiful bag!!!




It looks great, not too big at all. Pearl Grey is a great color.....[emoji3]


----------



## Adeeba

trefusisgirl said:


> Colour is lovely and will go with everything. It does look large, but only you can decide if it is too big. Think about what ur going to be using it for.  To me it is an ideal size work bag, but would you be using it at weekends and if so, would it be too big?  Think about what u normally carry in it that may help u decide.  Put the usual contents of ur bag into Harper and see if they drown, if so, maybe it is too big for u.
> 
> Personally, I love a large bag for work and weekends.  I have a faithful Mulberry Bayswater that is nearly 10 years old and has been well used for work and play. I also have large Selmas and Sophies that I use for everything.
> 
> Good luck with ur decision but it is a fab shape, colour and size that I would well use (but that is me lol.)




No it's not big for me, my colleagues(boys) have been bugging me about the size. But it's a lovely bag. I'm keeping it. Thanks trefusis girl. [emoji4]


----------



## Adeeba

HesitantShopper said:


> It's lovely and the grey tones are perfect as neutrals, but if you don't love it perhaps it's better to get a different bag.




No I love the Color! Was a bit worried about the size. But then it's Ok, I should get used to it, as it was love at the first sight. [emoji4]


----------



## Adeeba

keishapie1973 said:


> It looks great, not too big at all. Pearl Grey is a great color.....[emoji3]




That's very kind of you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Adeeba

PixieSg said:


> Same color as my messenger!! Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044010




Wow! Lovely Colors [emoji3]


----------



## PixieSg

Hehee.. Thank u darl.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Adeeba said:


> No it's not big for me, my colleagues(boys) have been bugging me about the size. But it's a lovely bag. I'm keeping it. Thanks trefusis girl. [emoji4]




Pah what do boys know! Tease them about the size of their feet lol. Glad to hear ur keeping it.


----------



## Adeeba

trefusisgirl said:


> Pah what do boys know! Tease them about the size of their feet lol. Glad to hear ur keeping it.




Haha! [emoji23] .. Yea will do that.


----------



## trefusisgirl

br_t said:


> Here is the picture




Love love love it, my next purchase has to be pink. I don't own any pink yet, but need to.

What a great choice.


----------



## Twoboyz

Adeeba said:


> Oh Thank You so much,Feeling good already! [emoji1] ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043474




It's beautiful and I don't think it looks too big at all. It looks lovely on you [emoji4] I'm fairly new to the Michael Kors Forum too, but welcome [emoji4]


----------



## Adeeba

Twoboyz said:


> It's beautiful, and I don't think it looks too big at all. It looks lovely on you [emoji4] I'm fairly new to the Michael Kors Forum too, but welcome. [emoji4]




Thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

Large Riley in Peanut has arrived... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I have to say that Ive never felt Leather this amazing.....


----------



## rcanello

First mk purchase


----------



## TaterTots

rcanello said:


> First mk purchase


 
Love it!!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Large Riley in Peanut has arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044225
> 
> 
> And I have to say that Ive never felt Leather this amazing.....




Beautiful! I love this bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Twoboyz

rcanello said:


> First mk purchase




That's really nice. I love that color. [emoji7]
Congrats!


----------



## TaterTots

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful! I love this bag. [emoji4]


 
The leather is so soft!!  It's taking everything in me right now from ordering the snake pattern Large Riley from MK.com right now.  It's at an amazing sell price!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

My first MK in a LOOONG time. Large Cindy in aquamarine/silver. I love the color and the shape of the bag, I just wish the long strap was a bit longer. Also, I was super happy with the packaging after reading some of the horror stories about Macy's packing on here.


----------



## kerriberri76

TaterTots said:


> Large Riley in Peanut has arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044225
> 
> 
> And I have to say that Ive never felt Leather this amazing.....




This is so pretty!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> The leather is so soft!!  It's taking everything in me right now from ordering the snake pattern Large Riley from MK.com right now.  It's at an amazing sell price!




I totally get it. Their snake is so pretty. [emoji7]


----------



## Twoboyz

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My first MK in a LOOONG time. Large Cindy in aquamarine/silver. I love the color and the shape of the bag, I just wish the long strap was a bit longer. Also, I was super happy with the packaging after reading some of the horror stories about Macy's packing on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044303
> View attachment 3044304
> View attachment 3044305




Beautiful bag and I love the color. [emoji4]


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Twoboyz said:


> Beautiful bag and I love the color. [emoji4]




Thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## TnC

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My first MK in a LOOONG time. Large Cindy in aquamarine/silver. I love the color and the shape of the bag, I just wish the long strap was a bit longer. Also, I was super happy with the packaging after reading some of the horror stories about Macy's packing on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044303
> View attachment 3044304
> View attachment 3044305



Gorgeous purse! It's a beautiful color. Glad it was packaged well


----------



## TaterTots

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My first MK in a LOOONG time. Large Cindy in aquamarine/silver. I love the color and the shape of the bag, I just wish the long strap was a bit longer. Also, I was super happy with the packaging after reading some of the horror stories about Macy's packing on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044303
> View attachment 3044304
> View attachment 3044305




It's just gorgeous!!  I have the same issue with some bags that the shoulder/crossbody straps just isn't long enough were my torso is so long.


----------



## TaterTots

kerriberri76 said:


> This is so pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## cny1941

PixieSg said:


> Same color as my messenger!! Yippee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044010




Both are beautiful colors.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

TnC said:


> Gorgeous purse! It's a beautiful color. Glad it was packaged well







TaterTots said:


> It's just gorgeous!!  I have the same issue with some bags that the shoulder/crossbody straps just isn't long enough were my torso is so long.




Thank you! I think I'm keeping her anyway. I really like the color and style.


----------



## Sarah03

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My first MK in a LOOONG time. Large Cindy in aquamarine/silver. I love the color and the shape of the bag, I just wish the long strap was a bit longer. Also, I was super happy with the packaging after reading some of the horror stories about Macy's packing on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044303
> View attachment 3044304
> View attachment 3044305




She's so pretty!  Congrats!  Aquamarine is my favorite MK blue.


----------



## cny1941

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My first MK in a LOOONG time. Large Cindy in aquamarine/silver. I love the color and the shape of the bag, I just wish the long strap was a bit longer. Also, I was super happy with the packaging after reading some of the horror stories about Macy's packing on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044303
> View attachment 3044304
> View attachment 3044305




Pretty! Aquamarine really goes well with SHW.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

cny1941 said:


> Pretty! Aquamarine really goes well with SHW.




Thanks! It does.  I'm a SHW person. I think I have 2 bags in my whole collection with GHW.


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Sarah03 said:


> She's so pretty!  Congrats!  Aquamarine is my favorite MK blue.




Thank you! I really like the color as well. I tried to send my mom a pic via text (she is a purse fanatic too), but this color is so hard to photograph accurately!


----------



## trefusisgirl

TaterTots said:


> Large Riley in Peanut has arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044225
> 
> 
> And I have to say that Ive never felt Leather this amazing.....




That is a thing of beauty. Congrats.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Finally got a chance to photo my growing collection.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally got a chance to photo my growing collection.
> 
> View attachment 3045053


A lovely, varied collection.  Your new green Selma looks lovely an completes your set with a nice colour variation.  Although your set will never be complete!!! There is always room for more....


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> A lovely, varied collection.  Your new green Selma looks lovely an completes your set with a nice colour variation.  Although your set will never be complete!!! There is always room for more....




Oh don't I know lol, I foresee something in pink next.  I really want a pink one and quite fancy a Sapphire one like my laptop sleeve.  See, a collection is never finished ur so right.

I have a large Mulberry collection all chocolate, or tan leathers and with my MK's I was solidly determined to be more adventurous colour wise (but of course a tan Portland just slipped in.)


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally got a chance to photo my growing collection.
> 
> View attachment 3045053



Pretty collection!


----------



## HesitantShopper

TaterTots said:


> Large Riley in Peanut has arrived...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044225
> 
> 
> And I have to say that Ive never felt Leather this amazing.....



so nice! i have Peanut in a JS x-body a great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AshleyLovesLV said:


> My first MK in a LOOONG time. Large Cindy in aquamarine/silver. I love the color and the shape of the bag, I just wish the long strap was a bit longer. Also, I was super happy with the packaging after reading some of the horror stories about Macy's packing on here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044303
> View attachment 3044304
> View attachment 3044305



so pretty!


----------



## TaterTots

Received my Blush Sutton ...


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Adeeba said:


> Hello Ladies ! I'm new to this forum.This is my new Michael kors purchase,a Harpers bag in pearl Grey.Do you think it's too big and color is not that impressive.Please share your opinions as I'm thinking of returning it. Thanks [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043377




I like it!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

TaterTots said:


> Received my Blush Sutton ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045102




I really like this! Congrats [emoji7]


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

TaterTots said:


> Received my Blush Sutton ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045102




I really like this! Congrats [emoji7]


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

TaterTots said:


> Received my Blush Sutton ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045102




I really like this! Congrats [emoji7]

Sorry, I have no clue how this double posted with 38 minutes between [emoji53]


----------



## TaterTots

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I really like this! Congrats [emoji7]
> 
> Sorry, I have no clue how this double posted with 38 minutes between [emoji53]




Thanks.. And no worries it happened to me the other day as well. I had a triple post and have no clue why there was a glitch.


----------



## Minkette

Large Black Riley


----------



## TnC

Minkette said:


> Large Black Riley



Very classy! I love black bags. They go with everything.


----------



## myluvofbags

Minkette said:


> Large Black Riley



Looks great.   I really think I need to add this to my collection.


----------



## trefusisgirl

TaterTots said:


> Received my Blush Sutton ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045102




Oh that is just lovely, u must be so pleased with it.


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally got a chance to photo my growing collection.
> 
> View attachment 3045053



Gorgeous!!! My favs are the green Selma and grey Hamilton....


----------



## keishapie1973

TaterTots said:


> Received my Blush Sutton ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045102



Gorgeous!!! I've noticed that on daytime television (Y&R), everyone is carrying blush colored bags......


----------



## keishapie1973

Minkette said:


> Large Black Riley



I love this!!! It would make a great addition to anyone's collection.......


----------



## Adeeba

Guys I like all your bags, except mine now! [emoji17]You ladies have such beautiful Colors and Designs.God what was I thinking when I purchased mine. [emoji26]


----------



## TaterTots

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is just lovely, u must be so pleased with it.


 


keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I've noticed that on daytime television (Y&R), everyone is carrying blush colored bags......


 
I'm very pleased trefusisgirl!   


That's so awesome keishapie!!


----------



## Adeeba

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally got a chance to photo my growing collection.
> 
> View attachment 3045053




I love your collection trefusisisgirl! [emoji5]&#65039; You just need one blush colour MK . [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## TaterTots

Adeeba said:


> Guys I like all your bags, except mine now! [emoji17]You ladies have such beautiful Colors and Designs.God what was I thinking when I purchased mine. [emoji26]


 
I hate that you feel this way Adeeba.  I loved the bag you just purchased.  I have just purchased an Ava in Pearl Grey as well...  such a beautiful color so classic and perfect for all seasons.  And I believe all of MKs bag styles are just amazing!  You done a great job and picked up a really beauty!


----------



## keishapie1973

Adeeba said:


> Guys I like all your bags, except mine now! [emoji17]You ladies have such beautiful Colors and Designs.God what was I thinking when I purchased mine. [emoji26]



Are any of your bags still within the return period? If so, return it and get something that you will love......


----------



## Sarah03

Minkette said:


> Large Black Riley




Love!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally got a chance to photo my growing collection.
> 
> View attachment 3045053




Lovely collection!



TaterTots said:


> Received my Blush Sutton ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045102




Still love seeing this beauty even though I have one 



Minkette said:


> Large Black Riley




That is one hot bag. The leather is tdf


----------



## Adeeba

TaterTots said:


> I hate that you feel this way Adeeba.  I loved the bag you just purchased.  I have just purchased an Ava in Pearl Grey as well...  such a beautiful color so classic and perfect for all seasons.  And I believe all of MKs bag styles are just amazing!  You done a great job and picked up a really beauty!




I'm Sorry TaterTots! [emoji17] Guess you are right,more we see greedier we get. I should be happy with my purchase, after all it was my pick. [emoji4]


----------



## Adeeba

keishapie1973 said:


> Are any of your bags still within the return period? If so, return it and get something that you will love......




No Dear, Was suppose to return it within 7 days of purchase. It's been a month now.


----------



## TaterTots

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally got a chance to photo my growing collection.
> 
> View attachment 3045053


 
Great collection!  You have some awesome colors!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Pammy85 said:


> Yeah! I got my electric blue medium Selma in Nordstrom. So happy! [emoji4][emoji7]
> The strap is a good length for me as I am quite a small size person. [emoji16]
> Love it, looking for more Colours. Lol [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3042911
> View attachment 3042912


Wow - this has me reconsidering the electric blue! So gorgeous! Enjoy your new MK bag!


----------



## Twoboyz

TaterTots said:


> Received my Blush Sutton ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3045102




Gorgeous!


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Adeeba said:


> Guys I like all your bags, except mine now! [emoji17]You ladies have such beautiful Colors and Designs.God what was I thinking when I purchased mine. [emoji26]




I love your bag! Such a great color that can be played up or down depending on outfit or occasion!


----------



## Adeeba

AshleyLovesLV said:


> I love your bag! Such a great color that can be played up or down depending on outfit or occasion!




Yes love, I just got carried away.My apologies!


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! My favs are the green Selma and grey Hamilton....




They are mine to and my most recent buys. In fact just changed from green selma to grey hammie yesterday for a bit.


----------



## trefusisgirl

TaterTots said:


> Great collection!  You have some awesome colors!




Thank you, trying to be a bit bolder in my colour choices.  I am a sucker for tan, so trying to not buy in that colour but i feel peanut calling me in something.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Adeeba said:


> I love your collection trefusisisgirl! [emoji5]&#65039; You just need one blush colour MK . [emoji173]&#65039;




Yes I totally agree, I want something pink, I must have something pink, lol. I worry blush may be to pale though as wear denim jeans a lot (dark ones,) and worry about colour transfer on lighter kors colours.  I am thinking about watermelon at the moment in a medium selma messenger.  But totally different have also seen a greenwich in aquamarine that i am falling in love with. Maybe both, both are totally different. Oh goodness, see this is why i agree with everyone ur collection never ends.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Okay which one would u buy? 

have a feeling I will end up with both as totally different. The Selma is watermelon.  I love them both and need neither!!

I am justifying both with if I buy both it will add up to the rrp of the Greenwich so the selma is effectively free lol.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Okay which one would u buy?
> 
> have a feeling I will end up with both as totally different. The Selma is watermelon.  I love them both and need neither!!
> 
> I am justifying both with if I buy both it will add up to the rrp of the Greenwich so the selma is effectively free lol.
> 
> View attachment 3046031
> View attachment 3046032


They are both lovely bags and very different.  I use my Selma messenger much more than I thought so definitely go for that- although that pic looks more like mandarin than watermelon so be sure you can return if they send it and they have labelled it the wrong colour!!  I love the colour of the Greenwhich and I love a lot of features of the bag but I prefer soft lining, not shiny saffiano but that is personal choice.  My husband thinks the Greenwhich bags are cute and keeps trying to encourage me to get one but I'm not sure I could get used to the hard interior!


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> Finally got a chance to photo my growing collection.
> 
> View attachment 3045053



Love your hamilton and Sophie's! Gorgeous growing collection!


----------



## melbo

trefusisgirl said:


> Okay which one would u buy?
> 
> have a feeling I will end up with both as totally different. The Selma is watermelon.  I love them both and need neither!!
> 
> I am justifying both with if I buy both it will add up to the rrp of the Greenwich so the selma is effectively free lol.
> 
> View attachment 3046031
> View attachment 3046032



Selma Messenger is awesome, especially in that color! Greenwich is gorgeous as well, but Imo, not as versatile. If you keep both I say you made the right choice!! &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## ubo22

mkbaglover said:


> they are both lovely bags and very different.  I use my selma messenger much more than i thought so definitely go for that- although that pic looks more like mandarin than watermelon so be sure you can return if they send it and they have labelled it the wrong colour!!  I love the colour of the greenwhich and i love a lot of features of the bag but i prefer soft lining, not shiny saffiano but that is personal choice.  My husband thinks the greenwhich bags are cute and keeps trying to encourage me to get one but i'm not sure i could get used to the hard interior!


+1


----------



## AshleyLovesLV

Adeeba said:


> Yes love, I just got carried away.My apologies!




No apologies necessary! It happens to all of us [emoji6]


----------



## MDT

trefusisgirl said:


> Okay which one would u buy?
> 
> have a feeling I will end up with both as totally different. The Selma is watermelon.  I love them both and need neither!!
> 
> I am justifying both with if I buy both it will add up to the rrp of the Greenwich so the selma is effectively free lol.
> 
> View attachment 3046031
> View attachment 3046032



Selma! I love, love, love watermelon!


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Okay which one would u buy?
> 
> have a feeling I will end up with both as totally different. The Selma is watermelon.  I love them both and need neither!!
> 
> I am justifying both with if I buy both it will add up to the rrp of the Greenwich so the selma is effectively free lol.
> 
> View attachment 3046031
> View attachment 3046032



Both are cute! i actually got to see a greenwich in action yesterday, small version gosh it's cute... the selma are nice too.

HOw much space do you need?


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Both are cute! i actually got to see a greenwich in action yesterday, small version gosh it's cute... the selma are nice too.
> 
> HOw much space do you need?




Ah see that is my dilemma the selma is ideal for weekends and the greenwich for work, so
both would work.  As i say really i need neither.

I am torn!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Thanks everyone for ur comments about whether to buy the Selma in watermelon or
The Greenwich in aquamarine.  I am still no further forward and really shouldn't buy either as have bought two MK's in a week this month.

So tempting though and both are good prices.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MDT said:


> Selma! I love, love, love watermelon!




Yes it looks like a lovely colour very summery.


----------



## trefusisgirl

ubo22 said:


> +1




Yes i prefer a lining to a bag.  But I like the versatility of the Greenwich being able to wear it two different ways.

Arrghhhh I just don't know lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

melbo said:


> Selma Messenger is awesome, especially in that color! Greenwich is gorgeous as well, but Imo, not as versatile. If you keep both I say you made the right choice!! [emoji1][emoji1]




Lol, i'll tell my hubby u said so.  picture the scene me cuddling both bags exclaiming "No darling I have to keep both see Melbo on tpf said so, so I must."


----------



## trefusisgirl

melbo said:


> Love your hamilton and Sophie's! Gorgeous growing collection!




Thank u Melbo.x


----------



## Pinkalicious

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol, i'll tell my hubby u said so.  picture the scene me cuddling both bags exclaiming "No darling I have to keep both see Melbo on tpf said so, so I must."



hahaha I am dying of laughter..Such a funny scene. My BF knows about TPF and our crazy antics


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello x 
I have got this little bag from sale . I am sooo happy with my purchase  my first ever selma ,  here she is :


----------



## smileydimples

Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up ..


----------



## Minkette

smileydimples said:


> Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046554
> View attachment 3046555
> View attachment 3046556
> View attachment 3046557
> View attachment 3046558
> View attachment 3046559


Gorgeous! Bag twins! I think yours is pretty comparable to mine~


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello x
> I have got this little bag from sale . I am sooo happy with my purchase  my first ever selma ,  here she is :



how cute!



smileydimples said:


> Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046554
> View attachment 3046555
> View attachment 3046556
> View attachment 3046557
> View attachment 3046558
> View attachment 3046559



I love Riley's! but wow, did they ever kick that box about!


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Ah see that is my dilemma the selma is ideal for weekends and the greenwich for work, so
> both would work.  As i say really i need neither.
> 
> I am torn!



well then you're up the creek, clearly the only solution is keeping both.


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046554
> View attachment 3046555
> View attachment 3046556
> View attachment 3046557
> View attachment 3046558
> View attachment 3046559


Beautiful!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello x
> I have got this little bag from sale . I am sooo happy with my purchase  my first ever selma ,  here she is :



Super cute!!!!


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes i prefer a lining to a bag.  But I like the versatility of the Greenwich being able to wear it two different ways.
> 
> Arrghhhh I just don't know lol.


 


HesitantShopper said:


> well then you're up the creek, clearly the only solution is keeping both.


 
+1
LOL!  :lolots:


----------



## smileydimples

Minkette said:


> Gorgeous! Bag twins! I think yours is pretty comparable to mine~



Thank you bag twin &#128522;&#128522; good to know yours is the same .. 

I love Riley's! but wow, did they ever kick that box about![/QUOTE]

Yeah they did all in one day crazy !! 




MKbaglover said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## TaterTots

trefusisgirl said:


> Okay which one would u buy?
> 
> have a feeling I will end up with both as totally different. The Selma is watermelon.  I love them both and need neither!!
> 
> I am justifying both with if I buy both it will add up to the rrp of the Greenwich so the selma is effectively free lol.
> 
> View attachment 3046031
> View attachment 3046032




If you can do both then by all means do both!  I don't have Selma in the messenger but I can say with the Greenwich it an awesome bag in any size!!


----------



## TaterTots

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello x
> 
> I have got this little bag from sale . I am sooo happy with my purchase  my first ever selma ,  here she is :




LOVE IT!! that Black on Black looks awesome on her!


----------



## TaterTots

smileydimples said:


> Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046554
> View attachment 3046555
> View attachment 3046556
> View attachment 3046557
> View attachment 3046558
> View attachment 3046559




She's gorgeous smiley!! The Black with Gold hardware always looks AMAZING!


----------



## smileydimples

TaterTots said:


> She's gorgeous smiley!! The Black with Gold hardware always looks AMAZING!


Thank you !! The two together just shine &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello x
> I have got this little bag from sale . I am sooo happy with my purchase  my first ever selma ,  here she is :


So cute!! Mini or Med?


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046554
> View attachment 3046555
> View attachment 3046556
> View attachment 3046557
> View attachment 3046558
> View attachment 3046559


Pretty in black!


----------



## gratefulgirl

Rocking with my favorite girl on this beautiful Sunday. Headed to church.


----------



## trefusisgirl

TaterTots said:


> If you can do both then by all means do both!  I don't have Selma in the messenger but I can say with the Greenwich it an awesome bag in any size!!




Sadly missed out on the greenwich and the seller has put the price up overnight on the messenger, gone up by a fair bit.

Serves me right for dithering.

Am now watching a selma medium messenger in raspberry, fingers crossed.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3047448
> 
> Rocking with my favorite girl on this beautiful Sunday. Headed to church.


Oh, beautiful! What's the official name of that color, I can't quite tell - is it chili?


----------



## Anjelle

Hi! Sharing a picture of my jet set tote.[emoji4]


----------



## RishaEyeCandy

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3047448
> 
> Rocking with my favorite girl on this beautiful Sunday. Headed to church.


Hi, what colour/name is this bag?


----------



## ubo22

TotallyTaupe said:


> Oh, beautiful! What's the official name of that color, I can't quite tell - is it chili?


 


RishaEyeCandy said:


> Hi, what colour/name is this bag?


 
She said in another thread that it is the color "red".


----------



## gratefulgirl

TotallyTaupe said:


> Oh, beautiful! What's the official name of that color, I can't quite tell - is it chili?




Not chili, it's just Red.


----------



## gratefulgirl

ubo22 said:


> She said in another thread that it is the color "red".




Yep! That's right. It's just Red. I purchased it this past Winter.


----------



## TaterTots

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3047448
> 
> Rocking with my favorite girl on this beautiful Sunday. Headed to church.


 
Such a rich gorgeous color..


----------



## TaterTots

trefusisgirl said:


> Sadly missed out on the greenwich and the seller has put the price up overnight on the messenger, gone up by a fair bit.
> 
> Serves me right for dithering.
> 
> Am now watching a selma medium messenger in raspberry, fingers crossed.


----------



## TaterTots

Anjelle said:


> View attachment 3048194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! Sharing a picture of my jet set tote.[emoji4]


 
LOVE IT!!  This has to be the color Sun... so gorgeous!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Got my hands on this BROOKVILLE! What a pretty leather bag! Look at the detailed contrast white stitching on it! has an inside drawstring on it to pucker it up! lol! Really nice all leather bag.


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> Got my hands on this BROOKVILLE! What a pretty leather bag! Look at the detailed contrast white stitching on it! has an inside drawstring on it to pucker it up! lol! Really nice all leather bag.




Love it!!! The leather and stitching is beautiful!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> Love it!!! The leather and stitching is beautiful!


Thanks! It is a beauty, but wish it had an outer pocket on the back! lol!


----------



## uchichuu

smileydimples said:


> Finally got my black Riley to complete my collection till fall  come in. One thing I noticed is she isn't as pebbled as my other ones and seems like she's a little more smooshy...in one day ups smashed the box up ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046554
> View attachment 3046555
> View attachment 3046556
> View attachment 3046557
> View attachment 3046558
> View attachment 3046559


Originally wasn't a fan of the Riley but after seeing your photos, I have fallen in love! The black and leather are gorgeous. So tempted to get the pale blue shade but afraid it'll get dirty easily like my dark khaki medium selma (some little girl got lipstick on it in Sephora and I haven't been able to clean it). It's also a bit hard to match with as I like to wear dark colors (lots of black, grey, navy). Ah, decisions! Hope it retains its shape fairly well too


----------



## CinthiaZ

uchichuu said:


> Originally wasn't a fan of the Riley but after seeing your photos, I have fallen in love! The black and leather are gorgeous. So tempted to get the pale blue shade but afraid it'll get dirty easily like my dark khaki medium selma (some little girl got lipstick on it in Sephora and I haven't been able to clean it). It's also a bit hard to match with as I like to wear dark colors (lots of black, grey, navy). Ah, decisions! Hope it retains its shape fairly well too


I just got the Riley in watermelon. It holds it's shape really well. I bought it on ebay and the seller kramed it into a box that way too small. Didn't hurt it at all! here is a pic.


----------



## uchichuu

CinthiaZ said:


> I just got the Riley in watermelon. It holds it's shape really well. I bought it on ebay and the seller kramed it into a box that way too small. Didn't hurt it at all! here is a pic.


Wow, I remember reading somewhere you got an awesome deal on those two! Great that it keeps its shape. Thanks for letting me know!

Do you think it looks kind of weird when it's not fully stuffed? (I have Miranda Kerr carrying the completely stuffed pale blue riley in my head vs. Kate Hudson's half full one).


----------



## Aya89

Just got my Jet set Travel tote in Pale Gold!![emoji7] the color is much better than pics.. Lightweight as well although it's saffiano...


----------



## CinthiaZ

uchichuu said:


> Wow, I remember reading somewhere you got an awesome deal on those two! Great that it keeps its shape. Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> Do you think it looks kind of weird when it's not fully stuffed? (I have Miranda Kerr carrying the completely stuffed pale blue riley in my head vs. Kate Hudson's half full one).


No, it looks great actually. The leather just flows and looks luxurious! I love it! I won't have anything but soft leather bags. They are awesome! Here it is with only my wallet, make up bag and hair brush, pen and lipstick. Not stuffed at all, with loads of room to spare and look how good it looks. Having to have them stuffed to hold their shape, is a bunch of BUNK!! Whoever started this stuff ought to be hog tied ! lol!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> No, it looks great actually. The leather just flows and looks luxurious! I love it! I won't have anything but soft leather bags. They are awesome! Here it is with only my wallet, make up bag and hair brush, pen and lipstick. Not stuffed at all, with loads of room to spare and look how good it looks. Having to have them stuffed to hold their shape, is a bunch of BUNK!! Whoever started this stuff ought to be hog tied ! lol!


Looks good!  I think others have recommended stuffing soft leather bags when not in use to avoid creasing or wrinkling of the leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Looks good!  I think others have recommended stuffing soft leather bags when not in use to avoid creasing or wrinkling of the leather.


I suppose. I never have done that and all my bags still look great. I don't get it! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Got my hands on this BROOKVILLE! What a pretty leather bag! Look at the detailed contrast white stitching on it! has an inside drawstring on it to pucker it up! lol! Really nice all leather bag.



very nice! looks soft.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aya89 said:


> Just got my Jet set Travel tote in Pale Gold!![emoji7] the color is much better than pics.. Lightweight as well although it's saffiano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048816
> View attachment 3048817
> View attachment 3048819



Very nice! looks great on you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> No, it looks great actually. The leather just flows and looks luxurious! I love it! I won't have anything but soft leather bags. They are awesome! Here it is with only my wallet, make up bag and hair brush, pen and lipstick. Not stuffed at all, with loads of room to spare and look how good it looks. Having to have them stuffed to hold their shape, is a bunch of BUNK!! Whoever started this stuff ought to be hog tied ! lol!



wow that sucker really opens up!


----------



## uchichuu

CinthiaZ said:


> No, it looks great actually. The leather just flows and looks luxurious! I love it! I won't have anything but soft leather bags. They are awesome! Here it is with only my wallet, make up bag and hair brush, pen and lipstick. Not stuffed at all, with loads of room to spare and look how good it looks. Having to have them stuffed to hold their shape, is a bunch of BUNK!! Whoever started this stuff ought to be hog tied ! lol!


Nice! Thanks again


----------



## Nan246

Aya89 said:


> Just got my Jet set Travel tote in Pale Gold!![emoji7] the color is much better than pics.. Lightweight as well although it's saffiano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3048816
> View attachment 3048817
> View attachment 3048819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Nice I like it!


----------



## Nan246

Nice I like it!


----------



## Aya89

Thank you, Nan246&#128540;
I was hesitant to buy it but can't resist the price&#128522;


----------



## Aya89

Thank you, Hesitantshopper&#128540;&#128077;


----------



## Yuki85

My first MK


----------



## keishapie1973

Yuki85 said:


> My first MK
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049502



Gorgeous bag. Love the color and the leather!!!!


----------



## Christa72720

Yuki85 said:


> My first MK
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049502




Gorgeous! You'll be addicted in no time! If you aren't already


----------



## Yuki85

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous bag. Love the color and the leather!!!!




Me too! It is just gorgeous! Perfect bag for work and daily use!


----------



## Yuki85

Christa72720 said:


> Gorgeous! You'll be addicted in no time! If you aren't already




I am already! I did not like MK before as he always copies other designers and you can see his bags everywhere but since I got this one as a gift I have changed my opinion and I might buy another one! Hamilton is just perfect!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Yuki85 said:


> My first MK
> 
> 
> View attachment 3049502



very nice, great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Yuki85 said:


> I am already! I did not like MK before as he always copies other designers and you can see his bags everywhere but since I got this one as a gift I have changed my opinion and I might buy another one! Hamilton is just perfect!



Trouble is loads of designers so call copy others it's just MK bags are more seen around loads of demographics, while i get not wanting something that seems like everyone has sometimes the reason people do is because they work well and after owning one you discover why they are so popular.  Enjoy!


----------



## Yuki85

HesitantShopper said:


> Trouble is loads of designers so call copy others it's just MK bags are more seen around loads of demographics, while i get not wanting something that seems like everyone has sometimes the reason people do is because they work well and after owning one you discover why they are so popular.  Enjoy!




Yes I agree


----------



## Yuki85

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice, great color!




Thank you!


----------



## Yuki85

Byw I forgot to ask: is that true that my Hamilton is an outlets version and will not be sold anywhere except in outlets!?


----------



## keishapie1973

Yuki85 said:


> Byw I forgot to ask: is that true that my Hamilton is an outlets version and will not be sold anywhere except in outlets!?



Yes, that's true. However, I actually like the outlet version better than the retail.....


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, that's true. However, I actually like the outlet version better than the retail.....


+1
I think I prefer the soft leather and the lack of lock!


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Trouble is loads of designers so call copy others it's just MK bags are more seen around loads of demographics, while i get not wanting something that seems like everyone has sometimes the reason people do is because they work well and after owning one you discover why they are so popular.  Enjoy!




100% agree!  So stylish, functional, easy to carry, and something for everyone!  I just adore MK!


----------



## Yuki85

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, that's true. However, I actually like the outlet version better than the retail.....




Me too!


----------



## Anjelle

TaterTots said:


> LOVE IT!!  This has to be the color Sun... so gorgeous!




Indeed! Thanks![emoji4]


----------



## Aya89

HesitantShopper said:


> Trouble is loads of designers so call copy others it's just MK bags are more seen around loads of demographics, while i get not wanting something that seems like everyone has sometimes the reason people do is because they work well and after owning one you discover why they are so popular.  Enjoy!




Not in Australia, MK is not that popular like Coach/ Guess/ Oroton in here. 
Maybe only the last 1 yr I've seen people carry MK bags, but not too many either...[emoji12]


----------



## CinthiaZ

OMG!!  I just bought this silver metallic TRISTAN for 100.00!!  Retails for 398.00! WHOOP!! I wanted the black and silver but I couldn't pass up this deal! WHOOP!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, that's true. However, I actually like the outlet version better than the retail.....


I do too! I much prefer the outlet version. has that great center zipper compartment too!


----------



## Nan246

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just bought this silver metallic TRISTAN for 100.00!!  Retails for 398.00! WHOOP!! I wanted the black and silver but I couldn't pass up this deal! WHOOP!!



Very nice! Congrats! Great price!


----------



## Yuki85

CinthiaZ said:


> I do too! I much prefer the outlet version. has that great center zipper compartment too!



Agree and I do not like the lock!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Where I live, you rarely see his bags so I get really excited when I see one, the carrier must wonder what the hell I am doing grinning at them like a Cheshire Cat as if to say "hey fellow Kors fan."  You can see them thinking "is that woman weird or what!"

I have seen one, yes one since I started my collection.  It was a black Sutton with ghw.  I find exactly the same with my Mulberrys, rarely see one so get excited when I do.

There is nowhere here that you can buy either brands in a store.  so I rely on online purchases but I am still surprised to be in such a minority.  I would like to see more around here.


----------



## trefusisgirl

trefusisgirl said:


> Where I live, you rarely see his bags so I get really excited when I see one, the carrier must wonder what the hell I am doing grinning at them like a Cheshire Cat as if to say "hey fellow Kors fan."  You can see them thinking "is that woman weird or what!"
> 
> I have seen one, yes one since I started my collection.  It was a black Sutton with ghw.  I find exactly the same with my Mulberrys, rarely see one so get excited when I do.
> 
> There is nowhere here that you can buy either brands in a store.  so I rely on online purchases but I am still surprised to be in such a minority.  I would like to see more around here.


This is why I only use the iPhone app, It is so easy and foolproof.  This was in response to:-


Originally Posted by Christa72720
Gorgeous! You'll be addicted in no time! If you aren't already 

I am already! I did not like MK before as he always copies other designers and you can see his bags everywhere but since I got this one as a gift I have changed my opinion and I might buy another one! Hamilton is just perfect!

I must learn that I can only be trusted with the app lol.


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just bought this silver metallic TRISTAN for 100.00!!  Retails for 398.00! WHOOP!! I wanted the black and silver but I couldn't pass up this deal! WHOOP!!


Wow another bargain piece that is very cool!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Where I live, you rarely see his bags so I get really excited when I see one, the carrier must wonder what the hell I am doing grinning at them like a Cheshire Cat as if to say "hey fellow Kors fan."  You can see them thinking "is that woman weird or what!"
> 
> I have seen one, yes one since I started my collection.  It was a black Sutton with ghw.  I find exactly the same with my Mulberrys, rarely see one so get excited when I do.
> 
> There is nowhere here that you can buy either brands in a store.  so I rely on online purchases but I am still surprised to be in such a minority.  I would like to see more around here.


I am the same, I smile when I see one on my radar!  Until recently there was only a small selection in house of fraser but we now have an MK store that is huge, I keep seeing people with MK shopping bags and wonder what they have got- I'm exited for them.  I think that is why I love this forum so much as I really enjoy seeing what other people buy and the varied likes and dislikes!!


----------



## rcanello

trefusisgirl said:


> Where I live, you rarely see his bags so I get really excited when I see one, the carrier must wonder what the hell I am doing grinning at them like a Cheshire Cat as if to say "hey fellow Kors fan."  You can see them thinking "is that woman weird or what!"
> 
> I have seen one, yes one since I started my collection.  It was a black Sutton with ghw.  I find exactly the same with my Mulberrys, rarely see one so get excited when I do.
> 
> There is nowhere here that you can buy either brands in a store.  so I rely on online purchases but I am still surprised to be in such a minority.  I would like to see more around here.



Where I live, if someone has a michael kors bag, most likely its fake which is really sad
Its a real shame that mk is 50% more expensive here


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I am the same, I smile when I see one on my radar!  Until recently there was only a small selection in house of fraser but we now have an MK store that is huge, I keep seeing people with MK shopping bags and wonder what they have got- I'm exited for them.  I think that is why I love this forum so much as I really enjoy seeing what other people buy and the varied likes and dislikes!!




You should grab them and insist they show you. Honestly, they won't be scared at all!

We don't even have a h of f here! I know, deprived.

I am waiting to go to Edinburgh again (hubby from there,) as they have a kors store plus selfridges etc etc.  my bank balance hates when I go.


----------



## trefusisgirl

rcanello said:


> Where I live, if someone has a michael kors bag, most likely its fake which is really sad
> Its a real shame that mk is 50% more expensive here




Yes that is a shame, I just get so annoyed when I see fake bags.  I see so many on ebay and if a purchaser doesn't know what to look for they will maybe never realise their bag isn't genuine.  

I guess if I lived in a city i'd see more designer bags.  Mind u Cornwall is a 2nd home haven so amazed I don't see more here.


----------



## rcanello

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes that is a shame, I just get so annoyed when I see fake bags.  I see so many on ebay and if a purchaser doesn't know what to look for they will maybe never realise their bag isn't genuine.
> 
> I guess if I lived in a city i'd see more designer bags.  Mind u Cornwall is a 2nd home haven so amazed I don't see more here.



I wish they were buying those bags thinking they are real, but they buy them fully knowing that they are fakes


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aya89 said:


> Not in Australia, MK is not that popular like Coach/ Guess/ Oroton in here.
> Maybe only the last 1 yr I've seen people carry MK bags, but not too many either...[emoji12]



Here i am guaranteed to see 3 brands of bags when i am out, Coach, MK & Guess than dabbles of others things... 



CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just bought this silver metallic TRISTAN for 100.00!!  Retails for 398.00! WHOOP!! I wanted the black and silver but I couldn't pass up this deal! WHOOP!!




nice find!



rcanello said:


> Where I live, if someone has a michael kors bag, most likely its fake which is really sad
> Its a real shame that mk is 50% more expensive here



That is sad. Most here appear genuine i am sure in the big cities many are not but in these parts i would think most are, very common brand.. as is Coach & Guess.


----------



## HesitantShopper

rcanello said:


> I wish they were buying those bags thinking they are real, but they buy them fully knowing that they are fakes



That i just don't get, you get NO benefits of owning the genuine article. I guess they don't get there is more to it than just the name.


----------



## CinthiaZ

rcanello said:


> I wish they were buying those bags thinking they are real, but they buy them fully knowing that they are fakes


That's pitiful! There is not enough advertising about where fakes actually come from. I wonder if people knew their money is going to criminal drug cartels that use child slave labor, if they would still buy them?? It is up to us to spread the word, because as long as there is demand for them, there will always be a supply.  Supply and demand, is the cause for these counterfeits. SO it is the people demanding them, that are the problem. I just don't think they really know who is supplying them. Perhaps it would stop if they knew??

I don't understand why the designers themselves don't do a huge ad campaign about this??. They are some of the biggest victims here.


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just bought this silver metallic TRISTAN for 100.00!!  Retails for 398.00! WHOOP!! I wanted the black and silver but I couldn't pass up this deal! WHOOP!!




Awesome find for a beautiful bag! I like the silver metallic....it has an edgy feel in the Tristan	 Do you mind telling where you found your amazing find?


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!!  I just bought this silver metallic TRISTAN for 100.00!!  Retails for 398.00! WHOOP!! I wanted the black and silver but I couldn't pass up this deal! WHOOP!!



WHOOHOOO !!  Score, awesome deal Congrats!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> Wow another bargain piece that is very cool!





Nan246 said:


> Very nice! Congrats! Great price!





HesitantShopper said:


> Here i am guaranteed to see 3 brands of bags when i am out, Coach, MK & Guess than dabbles of others things...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice find!
> 
> 
> 
> That is sad. Most here appear genuine i am sure in the big cities many are not but in these parts i would think most are, very common brand.. as is Coach & Guess.





CocoChannel said:


> Awesome find for a beautiful bag! I like the silver metallic....it has an edgy feel in the Tristan	 Do you mind telling where you found your amazing find?





smileydimples said:


> WHOOHOOO !!  Score, awesome deal Congrats!!




Thanks! I found it on ebay. There are some incredible deals there right now. I am beginning to wonder why they are going so cheap?? Don't seem to be many bidders out there on ebay lately .I think it is because it is summer time and many are on vacation?  Now is a great time to buy on ebay!  I think the bag is kind of large to be in metallic. I prefer my metallic bags to be smaller, however,  I just love the Tristan in any color and this was a steal!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Sharing my two most recent finds at Dillards for half off.

Large Riley in Chili

View attachment 3050909


Large Greenwich in Watermelon

View attachment 3050913

View attachment 3050914


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> WHOOHOOO !!  Score, awesome deal Congrats!!




Awesome score and awesome bag!  Congrats!


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Large Greenwich in Watermelon
> 
> View attachment 3050913
> 
> View attachment 3050914




Glad you got a Greenwich and at such a good deal.  I think she's such a pretty bag!  Enjoy!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sharing my two most recent finds at Dillards for half off.
> 
> Large Riley in Chili
> 
> View attachment 3050909
> 
> 
> Large Greenwich in Watermelon
> 
> View attachment 3050913
> 
> View attachment 3050914


Looove both those colors! Very nice!


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sharing my two most recent finds at Dillards for half off.
> 
> Large Riley in Chili
> 
> View attachment 3050909
> 
> 
> Large Greenwich in Watermelon
> 
> View attachment 3050913
> 
> View attachment 3050914




You did it again! Both are awesome!


----------



## TotallyTaupe

gratefulgirl said:


> Yep! That's right. It's just Red. I purchased it this past Winter.



Ah, I see. Thanks, everyone.

And now I see a Jet Set Tote in a beautiful yellow. This place is dangerous!


----------



## rcanello

Omg omg omg I finally got my first mk bags!
I am so inlove and just started saving for more


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HeatherL said:


> Glad you got a Greenwich and at such a good deal.  I think she's such a pretty bag!  Enjoy!!


Thanks!  I was sad when I recently returned the Fuschia Greenwich, but since I already had a Fuschia Selma and a Raspberry Sutton, I thought I should get a different color next.



BeachBagGal said:


> Looove both those colors! Very nice!


Thanks!  I'm a happy girl right now!



cny1941 said:


> You did it again! Both are awesome!


Thanks! I'mn thrilled to get both bags at half off. (Especially since when I got Pale Blue Riley - it was at 30% off.)  But anything less than FP makes me happy.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

rcanello said:


> Omg omg omg I finally got my first mk bags!
> I am so inlove and just started saving for more


 
Absolutely beautiful!  Excellent choices for your first MK bagbs.  (You had me at blue, lol.)


----------



## rcanello

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Excellent choices for your first MK bagbs.  (You had me at blue, lol.)



Haha blue is my favorite color, I am now looking for a medium bag, a small sutton or a medium selma, I am waiting for a good deal &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

rcanello said:


> Omg omg omg I finally got my first mk bags!
> I am so inlove and just started saving for more


Love those blues!! Is the Jet Set Aquamarine?


----------



## MKbaglover

rcanello said:


> Omg omg omg I finally got my first mk bags!
> I am so inlove and just started saving for more


These look lovely together, a great start!


----------



## ubo22

rcanello said:


> Omg omg omg I finally got my first mk bags!
> I am so inlove and just started saving for more


Love the blues!  I tend to go for darker blues like sapphire or electric blue, but really like these shades, as well.  What color is your Jet Set Tote?  I really like that smoky blue color.


----------



## rcanello

BeachBagGal said:


> Love those blues!! Is the Jet Set Aquamarine?




Yes, I love that its with shw, it is so pretty


----------



## rcanello

ubo22 said:


> Love the blues!  I tend to go for darker blues like sapphire or electric blue, but really like these shades, as well.  What color is your Jet Set Tote?  I really like that smoky blue color.




 The tote is pale blue, it is so much prettier in real life than in the web photo


----------



## myluvofbags

rcanello said:


> Omg omg omg I finally got my first mk bags!
> I am so inlove and just started saving for more



Beautiful first choices!   Love the blues!


----------



## ubo22

rcanello said:


> The tote is pale blue, it is so much prettier in real life than in the web photo


Wow, I thought pale blue was paler than that.  I love it!  Great color!


----------



## cny1941

rcanello said:


> Omg omg omg I finally got my first mk bags!
> I am so inlove and just started saving for more




So beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## melbo

rcanello said:


> Omg omg omg I finally got my first mk bags!
> I am so inlove and just started saving for more



Congrats on your new babies! They are so beautiful!


----------



## melbo

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Sharing my two most recent finds at Dillards for half off.
> 
> Large Riley in Chili
> 
> View attachment 3050909
> 
> 
> Large Greenwich in Watermelon
> 
> View attachment 3050913
> 
> View attachment 3050914



Gaaah great finds!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

melbo said:


> Gaaah great finds!!




Thanks! I'm pretty excited about finding both of them, and both are half off. I'm one happy girl!


----------



## HeatherL

Here she is again!! Large Selma Dark Dune [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052309
> 
> 
> Here she is again!! Large Selma Dark Dune [emoji7]



&#128156; it!  Your cute charm matches perfectly!


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> [emoji171] it!  Your cute charm matches perfectly!




Thank you!!  This bag/color combo has been on my wish list for far too long, but it gave me time to search for the perfect charm for her!  I'm happy it's looks as good as I hoped [emoji3]


----------



## jmjm20122012

Cute I have that TB keychain as well love the  Dune Color!


----------



## tke06

I just ordered this one:

http://www.dillards.com/product/Susannah-Quilted-Large-Tote_301_-1_301_505449238

So cute, I can't wait!


----------



## CocoChannel

tke06 said:


> I just ordered this one:
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Susannah-Quilted-Large-Tote_301_-1_301_505449238
> 
> So cute, I can't wait!



I can't wait to see it....you will have to post pics when you get it!! Such a cute bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

tke06 said:


> I just ordered this one:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Susannah-Quilted-Large-Tote_301_-1_301_505449238
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, I can't wait!




That's very cute. Post pics once it arrives....[emoji3]


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052309
> 
> 
> Here she is again!! Large Selma Dark Dune [emoji7]


 
What a beauty!  Love the bag charm as well - perfect match!


----------



## DiamondsForever

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052309
> 
> 
> Here she is again!! Large Selma Dark Dune [emoji7]



So pretty!  hope you're enjoying her!


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> What a beauty!  Love the bag charm as well - perfect match!







DiamondsForever said:


> So pretty!  hope you're enjoying her!




Thank you!  I adore her [emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052309
> 
> 
> Here she is again!! Large Selma Dark Dune [emoji7]


so cute! love the charm.


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! love the charm.




Thank you!!


----------



## omri

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052309
> 
> 
> Here she is again!! Large Selma Dark Dune [emoji7]



It looks gorgeous  ! Where did you find that charm?


----------



## HeatherL

omri said:


> It looks gorgeous  ! Where did you find that charm?




Thank you!  The charm is actually a Tory Burch coin purse/ key fob.  This was purchased directly from Tory Burch on line.  I haven't decided if I'm actually going to use it as another "pocket" yet.


----------



## Muddzdirt

tke06 said:


> I just ordered this one:
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Susannah-Quilted-Large-Tote_301_-1_301_505449238
> 
> So cute, I can't wait!



Thanks for posting this! I originally ordered the medium in this style/color, but it is WAAAAYYYYY too small so I returned it. Glad to see it is now available in large. I just grabbed mine from Bloomingdale's. I signed up for email advertisements and received a 10% off coupon about an hour later. No tax, free shipping, and 10% off equaled a mere $0.20 more than the medium. Love it... Can't wait to get this beauty in the mail!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

My silver metallic Tristan arrived yesterday just in time for the 4th of July weekend! Changing out from my watermelon Riley to this one as it will go better with my Red White and Blue!   Added my own strap because the one that comes with it is way too long for me. Otherwise, this bag meets all my needs, including the outer pocket on the back! Pics don't do it justice. Happy 4rth of July!!


----------



## omri

HeatherL said:


> Thank you!  The charm is actually a Tory Burch coin purse/ key fob.  This was purchased directly from Tory Burch on line.  I haven't decided if I'm actually going to use it as another "pocket" yet.



Ok,thank you )


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> My silver metallic Tristan arrived yesterday just in time for the 4th of July weekend! Changing out from my watermelon Riley to this one as it will go better with my Red White and Blue!   Added my own strap because the one that comes with it is way too long for me. Otherwise, this bag meets all my needs, including the outer pocket on the back! Pics don't do it justice. Happy 4rth of July!!



She's a stunner!   With that bag you don't need fireworks,  lol!  She's all the pop you need!   Happy 4th!


----------



## tke06

Muddzdirt said:


> Thanks for posting this! I originally ordered the medium in this style/color, but it is WAAAAYYYYY too small so I returned it. Glad to see it is now available in large. I just grabbed mine from Bloomingdale's. I signed up for email advertisements and received a 10% off coupon about an hour later. No tax, free shipping, and 10% off equaled a mere $0.20 more than the medium. Love it... Can't wait to get this beauty in the mail!!




What a great deal for you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> She's a stunner!   With that bag you don't need fireworks,  lol!  She's all the pop you need!   Happy 4th!


That's what I was thinking! lol! Thanks Myluv!


----------



## shermaine57

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3052309
> 
> 
> Here she is again!! Large Selma Dark Dune [emoji7]



Oohh my!! I love the combination! Perfect matCH! Where do you get your chaRM&#65311;&#65311;


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up these 2 cuties today.   Black for me,  pale blue for my daughter's birthday.   They are super comfy to wear and surprisingly holds alot!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up these 2 cuties today.   Black for me,  pale blue for my daughter's birthday.   They are super comfy to wear and surprisingly holds alot!



These are both so cute!



CinthiaZ said:


> My silver metallic Tristan arrived yesterday just in time for the 4th of July weekend! Changing out from my watermelon Riley to this one as it will go better with my Red White and Blue!   Added my own strap because the one that comes with it is way too long for me. Otherwise, this bag meets all my needs, including the outer pocket on the back! Pics don't do it justice. Happy 4rth of July!!



oh nice~


----------



## thebagjournals

Took this picture a little while ago, but I thought I'd share it anyway  
I got this about 2 years ago, and it is so durable, definitely one of my wiser purchases!


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up these 2 cuties today.   Black for me,  pale blue for my daughter's birthday.   They are super comfy to wear and surprisingly holds alot!




Very cute!!! Love mother/ daughter bag purchases......[emoji7]


----------



## HesitantShopper

thebagjournals said:


> Took this picture a little while ago, but I thought I'd share it anyway
> I got this about 2 years ago, and it is so durable, definitely one of my wiser purchases!



Great pic! looks right out of a catalog.


----------



## myluvofbags

thebagjournals said:


> Took this picture a little while ago, but I thought I'd share it anyway
> I got this about 2 years ago, and it is so durable, definitely one of my wiser purchases!



Cute,  love the macaroons.


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!! Love mother/ daughter bag purchases......[emoji7]



Thanks,  me too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> My silver metallic Tristan arrived yesterday just in time for the 4th of July weekend! Changing out from my watermelon Riley to this one as it will go better with my Red White and Blue!   Added my own strap because the one that comes with it is way too long for me. Otherwise, this bag meets all my needs, including the outer pocket on the back! Pics don't do it justice. Happy 4rth of July!!




She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Made a quick stop at Dillards just now as I was running errands, and found this beauty for 50% off. Yes, please! I have been wanting this color for a while now. I am one happy girl.

Large Selma in Heritage Blue

View attachment 3055213


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Made a quick stop at Dillards just now as I was running errands, and found this beauty for 50% off. Yes, please! I have been wanting this color for a while now. I am one happy girl.
> 
> Large Selma in Heritage Blue
> 
> View attachment 3055213



Such a great color you have been finding some awesome deals!! Congrats


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Such a great color you have been finding some awesome deals!! Congrats




Thanks! I may have squealed a bit when I saw her. Selma in Heritage Blue and Electric Blue have been on my wish list for awhile. I am one happy girl.


----------



## CinthiaZ

NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you! Love the color of your Selma! So pretty!


----------



## thebagjournals

HesitantShopper said:


> Great pic! looks right out of a catalog.


Thank you! I take most of my bag photos for my instagram (@thebagjournals ^^), so I just end up reusing them lol


----------



## thebagjournals

myluvofbags said:


> Cute,  love the macaroons.


Thank you  But honestly, I'm never going to try to make them again lol


----------



## tke06

This is my first MK.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Made a quick stop at Dillards just now as I was running errands, and found this beauty for 50% off. Yes, please! I have been wanting this color for a while now. I am one happy girl.
> 
> Large Selma in Heritage Blue
> 
> View attachment 3055213



50%?! who could resist. Great color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tke06 said:


> View attachment 3055661
> 
> 
> This is my first MK.



Very nice!


----------



## Pinkalicious

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up these 2 cuties today.   Black for me,  pale blue for my daughter's birthday.   They are super comfy to wear and surprisingly holds alot!



I love the messenger. You can't go wrong with black and how cute is that pale blue one for your daughter!



thebagjournals said:


> Took this picture a little while ago, but I thought I'd share it anyway
> I got this about 2 years ago, and it is so durable, definitely one of my wiser purchases!



Oooh I love the charm, where did you get it?



NutsAboutCoach said:


> Made a quick stop at Dillards just now as I was running errands, and found this beauty for 50% off. Yes, please! I have been wanting this color for a while now. I am one happy girl.
> 
> Large Selma in Heritage Blue
> 
> View attachment 3055213



Congrats!! What a steal!



tke06 said:


> View attachment 3055661
> 
> 
> This is my first MK.



Perfect for your first. I love all the details.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CinthiaZ said:


> Thank you! Love the color of your Selma! So pretty!




Thank you!  This color was on my wish list so I'm thrilled I found one, and at a great price too.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> 50%?! who could resist. Great color!




I know!  I was powerless to resist, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Pinkalicious said:


> I love the messenger. You can't go wrong with black and how cute is that pale blue one for your daughter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh I love the charm, where did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!! What a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for your first. I love all the details.




Thanks!  This is why I love Dillards clearance, lol.


----------



## CocoChannel

My hamilton arrived!!!! So happy....love it!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

tke06 said:


> View attachment 3055661
> 
> 
> This is my first MK.



I love the zipper detailing mk adds to some of the bags. Makes it look a little bada$$!!


----------



## tke06

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love the zipper detailing mk adds to some of the bags. Makes it look a little bada$$!!




I know, right?


----------



## Scooch

CocoChannel said:


> My hamilton arrived!!!! So happy....love it!!




Oh I love this!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

CocoChannel said:


> My hamilton arrived!!!! So happy....love it!!




Love it!!!![emoji3]


----------



## CinthiaZ

tke06 said:


> View attachment 3055661
> 
> 
> This is my first MK.


Love these zipper hobos! Sweet!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> My hamilton arrived!!!! So happy....love it!!


Wow! Pretty snazzy with that whipped stitching!  Nice!


----------



## Moccakoko

My reggae collection  I love selma so much. half year I got 3 selma bags in Mandarin, Gooseberry, and Apple Color. (Apple color from last Saturday) Apple color in flash look like yellow.


----------



## ubo22

Moccakoko said:


> My reggae collection  I love selma so much. half year I got 3 selma bags in Mandarin, Gooseberry, and Apple Color. (Apple color from last Saturday) Apple color in flash look like yellow.


Totally reggae!   Love the Selmas.  I have 3, too, in luggage, malachite (dark green), and sapphire.


----------



## Moccakoko

ubo22 said:


> Totally reggae!   Love the Selmas.  I have 3, too, in luggage, malachite (dark green), and sapphire.



The next is Luggage .


----------



## ubo22

Moccakoko said:


> The next is Luggage .


Ohhh, you are going to LOVE luggage!  It's my favorite of the 3 because it's so versatile.  You can truly carry it year-round and it matches everything.


----------



## Moccakoko

Yep, luggage is so classic. Must have!!!! &#128521;&#128518;&#9786;


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! Pretty snazzy with that whipped stitching!  Nice!


 

Thank you! It definitely adds some bling to the bag and it's really awesome IRL











keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!![emoji3]


 
Thank you!! I love it too














Scooch said:


> Oh I love this!!!!


 

Thank you!! It's on sale right now at dillards for $199 and I feel like that is a steal!! I paid $10 more than that but I'm still super happy with the price


----------



## BadWolf10

Hey all, I am new to the board, but recently fell in love with MK. I was a coach girl, till they changed their design recently. I bought the Camden in luggage, gorgeous, but fairly heavy. I like to carry it on my shoulder.... I was thinking of taking it back and getting the Fallon large shoulder bag..... what do you all think of these two??


----------



## BadWolf10

I cant seem to get the second pic to post..... the one that did post is the Fallon shoulder bag...
.


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey all, I am new to the board, but recently fell in love with MK. I was a coach girl, till they changed their design recently. I bought the Camden in luggage, gorgeous, but fairly heavy. I like to carry it on my shoulder.... I was thinking of taking it back and getting the Fallon large shoulder bag..... what do you all think of these two??



I actually like the Camden a lot more than the Fallon.....


----------



## ubo22

BadWolf10 said:


> Hey all, I am new to the board, but recently fell in love with MK. I was a coach girl, till they changed their design recently. I bought the Camden in luggage, gorgeous, but fairly heavy. I like to carry it on my shoulder.... I was thinking of taking it back and getting the Fallon large shoulder bag..... what do you all think of these two??






keishapie1973 said:


> I actually like the Camden a lot more than the Fallon.....


 
+1
I didn't know the Camden was heavy, though.  Have you taken a look at the Bowery?


----------



## BadWolf10

The Bowery is pretty! I like it, I would have to get black tho. I dont see it in luggage on Macys.... maybe MK has it on their website. Macys has peanut, but thats too light.  I have been searching for a great soft leather in luggage. The Camden keeps sliding off my shoulder, and the bottom is so squishy that all my stuff gets jumbled. I was hoping the Fallon was a good inbetween. Soft leather but flat bottom. I love the look of the structured bags in saffiano, but they are too stiff.... I will have to look at the Bowery in Macys tomorrow.  Out of curiosity, what is it about the Fallon thats a no go?


----------



## ubo22

BadWolf10 said:


> The Bowery is pretty! I like it, I would have to get black tho. I dont see it in luggage on Macys.... maybe MK has it on their website. Macys has peanut, but thats too light.  I have been searching for a great soft leather in luggage. The Camden keeps sliding off my shoulder, and the bottom is so squishy that all my stuff gets jumbled. I was hoping the Fallon was a good inbetween. Soft leather but flat bottom. I love the look of the structured bags in saffiano, but they are too stiff.... I will have to look at the Bowery in Macys tomorrow.  Out of curiosity, what is it about the Fallon thats a no go?


It's just a personal style thing for me.  I don't like the look of the Fallon as much, but I know lots of others really do.  If you like it, you should definitely take a closer look at it.


----------



## BadWolf10

Coolio..... I struggle with what is super cute vs whats functional for me lol. I love all the bags everyone has posted..... so many beautiful designs and colors. Sometimes my OCD kicks in and I just cant choose!!


----------



## BadWolf10

I decided to keep my Camden..... shes just so gorgeous!


----------



## B_girl_

My new bag and shoes!


----------



## B_girl_

My new shoes as well


----------



## tke06

tke06 said:


> I just ordered this one:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dillards.com/product/Susannah-Quilted-Large-Tote_301_-1_301_505449238
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, I can't wait!





Here she is. PLEASE forgive the mess. The mirror is in dear fiancé' dressing room.


----------



## MKbaglover

tke06 said:


> Here she is. PLEASE forgive the mess. The mirror is in dear fiancé' dressing room.
> 
> View attachment 3058733
> 
> View attachment 3058735
> 
> View attachment 3058744
> 
> View attachment 3058747
> 
> View attachment 3058748


This is a really pretty bag, I love the pink and the quitting is is so soft.


----------



## MKbaglover

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3058710
> 
> 
> My new bag and shoes!


Pale blue is a lovely soft colour, I haven't really seen it in this style.  Very nice.


----------



## tke06

MKbaglover said:


> This is a really pretty bag, I love the pink and the quitting is is so soft.




Thank you! I can't believe how much I love MK bags. I have really done a 180 from my Coach obsession. I just do not care for the cheap leather they are using lately. And please, no more teeny tiny bags.


----------



## Sarah03

tke06 said:


> Here she is. PLEASE forgive the mess. The mirror is in dear fiancé' dressing room.
> 
> View attachment 3058733
> 
> View attachment 3058735
> 
> View attachment 3058744
> 
> View attachment 3058747
> 
> View attachment 3058748




Oh wow, this is so pretty!!  She looks great on you!


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3058710
> 
> 
> My new bag and shoes!




Twins on bag! Love pale blue [emoji4]


----------



## melbo

BadWolf10 said:


> I decided to keep my Camden..... shes just so gorgeous!



Bag twins! Love this purse! Always look forward to carrying her! She's definitely a keeper!


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3058710
> 
> 
> My new bag and shoes!



Love your new bag and dying for your shoes! Definitely stylish girl! 







B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3058713
> 
> My new shoes as well


----------



## BadWolf10

I love your bag and shoes!!! So cute!/!


----------



## cny1941

Luggage Selma [emoji7]


----------



## BadWolf10

cny1941 said:


> Luggage Selma [emoji7]
> View attachment 3060574




I love it!! Such a great color!


----------



## TaterTots

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Made a quick stop at Dillards just now as I was running errands, and found this beauty for 50% off. Yes, please! I have been wanting this color for a while now. I am one happy girl.
> 
> Large Selma in Heritage Blue
> 
> View attachment 3055213


 
I've been so busy through the Holiday and everything for the 4th that I've just got to check in and see this gorgeous Selma in Heritage Blue!  Isn't she something...  I also have the large Selma in HB and isn't the color just amazing on her.  Such and amazing Blue.    Congrats NAC... she's a beauty!


----------



## TaterTots

CocoChannel said:


> My hamilton arrived!!!! So happy....love it!!


 
OMG!  She is To Die FOR!!  Congrats!!  She is just gorge!!!


----------



## TaterTots

Moccakoko said:


> My reggae collection  I love selma so much. half year I got 3 selma bags in Mandarin, Gooseberry, and Apple Color. (Apple color from last Saturday) Apple color in flash look like yellow.


 
I love all the colors!  I'm so big on wearing very colorful bags and these are just perfect!  And that Apple is so bright and gorgeous in person..  Excellent picks!


----------



## Moccakoko

TaterTots said:


> I love all the colors!  I'm so big on wearing very colorful bags and these are just perfect!  And that Apple is so bright and gorgeous in person..  Excellent picks!



Thank you very much. I hope I can use it round year because summer all year in Bangkok.   I love them all.


----------



## Moccakoko

cny1941 said:


> Luggage Selma [emoji7]
> View attachment 3060574



Very classic. Love it. &#9786;


----------



## cny1941

BadWolf10 said:


> I love it!! Such a great color!




Thank you. Luggage is great color for Selma. 



Moccakoko said:


> Very classic. Love it. [emoji5]




Thank you. I love your reggae collection too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

tke06 said:


> Here she is. PLEASE forgive the mess. The mirror is in dear fiancé' dressing room.
> 
> View attachment 3058733
> 
> View attachment 3058735
> 
> View attachment 3058744
> 
> View attachment 3058747
> 
> View attachment 3058748


 


So pretty and feminine!  Congrats!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cny1941 said:


> Luggage Selma [emoji7]
> View attachment 3060574


 


Twins!  Love Luggage Selma!  


(I almost loaded this one up for today, but ended up going with a Dooney.)


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

TaterTots said:


> I've been so busy through the Holiday and everything for the 4th that I've just got to check in and see this gorgeous Selma in Heritage Blue!  Isn't she something...  I also have the large Selma in HB and isn't the color just amazing on her.  Such and amazing Blue.    Congrats NAC... she's a beauty!


 
Thanks!  I think I may have squealed a bit when I saw her on the shelf with the other clearance items.  And at 50% off!  She was definitely going home with me, lol.


----------



## tflowers921

My first Selma!!! Large Dark Dune, this color is so lovely!


----------



## myluvofbags

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3060883
> 
> My first Selma!!! Large Dark Dune, this color is so lovely!



Great first pick on your selma!   Guess with the lighting I first thought this was blush, which is also a gorgeous color.   Dark dune is a great neutral!


----------



## tflowers921

myluvofbags said:


> Great first pick on your selma!   Guess with the lighting I first thought this was blush, which is also a gorgeous color.   Dark dune is a great neutral!




Thank you!!! I posted this in the Selma club but the SA said DD is like pearl grey & luggage had a baby [emoji13]


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Twins!  Love Luggage Selma!
> 
> 
> (I almost loaded this one up for today, but ended up going with a Dooney.)




Thank you. I've been waiting for so long for this color to go on sale. Enjoy your Dooney!


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> Luggage Selma [emoji7]
> View attachment 3060574


Bag twins!  Love this one!


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> Bag twins!  Love this one!




Thank you [emoji4] I'm so glad I finally got this bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

I shouldn't go out, really I blame TPF it mas made my addiction terrible!  My purchases today:-




Bedford flat crossbody in claret
Bedford gusset crossbody in dark dune
Jet set travel wallet in dark dune

Yet again my hubby had the kors eye and found the wallet in amongst loads of others.  Bit like when he found my sapphire laptop sleeve loitering lonely on a shelf.  I had literally just been saying "I have all these bags but still haven't got a wallet."  "Is this what you mean" says he.  It was the jet set that I wanted and dark dune will go with every one of my bags.  

Only slight hiccup is the wallet won't fit in the Bedford gusset even though it is shorter in width because of the zips on the bedford it won't go in there and I don't want to force it.  So I will use it with my ages old Mulberry wallet as it is smaller.

Couldn't decide which Bedford, hence both as different styles and colours.

They had some mini Selma messengers, but now seeing them IRL they are so so tiny.  I couldn't fit hardly anything in them.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Here's my collection. I started with the checkerboard bag and I liked it so much that I have since purchased 3 other bags. They are great colors and really durable -- perfect for work.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> I shouldn't go out, really I blame TPF it mas made my addiction terrible!  My purchases today:-
> 
> View attachment 3061436
> 
> 
> Bedford flat crossbody in claret
> Bedford gusset crossbody in dark dune
> Jet set travel wallet in dark dune
> 
> Yet again my hubby had the kors eye and found the wallet in amongst loads of others.  Bit like when he found my sapphire laptop sleeve loitering lonely on a shelf.  I had literally just been saying "I have all these bags but still haven't got a wallet."  "Is this what you mean" says he.  It was the jet set that I wanted and dark dune will go with every one of my bags.
> 
> Only slight hiccup is the wallet won't fit in the Bedford gusset even though it is shorter in width because of the zips on the bedford it won't go in there and I don't want to force it.  So I will use it with my ages old Mulberry wallet as it is smaller.
> 
> Couldn't decide which Bedford, hence both as different styles and colours.
> 
> They had some mini Selma messengers, but now seeing them IRL they are so so tiny.  I couldn't fit hardly anything in them.



Great Haul there! awesome of dh to locate the wallet you were after~



lorihmatthews said:


> Here's my collection. I started with the checkerboard bag and I liked it so much that I have since purchased 3 other bags. They are great colors and really durable -- perfect for work.



Great collection~


----------



## feonalily

the struggle right after a bag splurge


----------



## Bootlover07

trefusisgirl said:


> I shouldn't go out, really I blame TPF it mas made my addiction terrible!  My purchases today:-
> 
> View attachment 3061436
> 
> 
> Bedford flat crossbody in claret
> Bedford gusset crossbody in dark dune
> Jet set travel wallet in dark dune
> 
> Yet again my hubby had the kors eye and found the wallet in amongst loads of others.  Bit like when he found my sapphire laptop sleeve loitering lonely on a shelf.  I had literally just been saying "I have all these bags but still haven't got a wallet."  "Is this what you mean" says he.  It was the jet set that I wanted and dark dune will go with every one of my bags.
> 
> Only slight hiccup is the wallet won't fit in the Bedford gusset even though it is shorter in width because of the zips on the bedford it won't go in there and I don't want to force it.  So I will use it with my ages old Mulberry wallet as it is smaller.
> 
> Couldn't decide which Bedford, hence both as different styles and colours.
> 
> They had some mini Selma messengers, but now seeing them IRL they are so so tiny.  I couldn't fit hardly anything in them.




Love everything, especially the wallet!! FYI, the medium Selma messenger can fit tons more than the mini. I purchased a smaller wallet and coin purse for my smaller bags, but my full size wallet fits in my messenger with room to spare.


----------



## Scooch

feonalily said:


> the struggle right after a bag splurge




Lmao! Made me laugh while having my coffee this morning! Thank you! [emoji23]


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Great Haul there! awesome of dh to locate the wallet you were after~
> 
> 
> 
> Great collection~




He is like a sniffer dog and seeks out things I totally miss.  I live my kors seeking sniffer dh lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

feonalily said:


> the struggle right after a bag splurge




Love the bag, as for the food I am surprised you can't see me dribbling from here (such an attractive look on me,) that looks beyond yum.  Hope u enjoyed it and you enjoy the lovely Selma.


----------



## trefusisgirl

lorihmatthews said:


> Here's my collection. I started with the checkerboard bag and I liked it so much that I have since purchased 3 other bags. They are great colors and really durable -- perfect for work.




Love all your bags particularly the one at the front.  I really want a kors in this sort of colour.  I love the way your collection is lovely and bright and cheerful and all blends together.  I must get a brighter bag.  Have weaned myself of always buying tan, so bright is next step.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> Love everything, especially the wallet!! FYI, the medium Selma messenger can fit tons more than the mini. I purchased a smaller wallet and coin purse for my smaller bags, but my full size wallet fits in my messenger with room to spare.




Yes i have a medium sophie messenger and agree medium is the perfect size as my large wallets fit with room for other things as well.  I couldn't believe how tictchy tiny the small selma was.  I have decided I need to get a smaller kors wallet as well.  The collection never ends!!!!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> I shouldn't go out, really I blame TPF it mas made my addiction terrible!  My purchases today:-
> 
> View attachment 3061436
> 
> 
> Bedford flat crossbody in claret
> Bedford gusset crossbody in dark dune
> Jet set travel wallet in dark dune
> 
> Yet again my hubby had the kors eye and found the wallet in amongst loads of others.  Bit like when he found my sapphire laptop sleeve loitering lonely on a shelf.  I had literally just been saying "I have all these bags but still haven't got a wallet."  "Is this what you mean" says he.  It was the jet set that I wanted and dark dune will go with every one of my bags.
> 
> Only slight hiccup is the wallet won't fit in the Bedford gusset even though it is shorter in width because of the zips on the bedford it won't go in there and I don't want to force it.  So I will use it with my ages old Mulberry wallet as it is smaller.
> 
> Couldn't decide which Bedford, hence both as different styles and colours.
> 
> They had some mini Selma messengers, but now seeing them IRL they are so so tiny.  I couldn't fit hardly anything in them.


Where did you find these? The wallet is lovely, shame it doesn't fit in the matching bag.


----------



## MKbaglover

lorihmatthews said:


> Here's my collection. I started with the checkerboard bag and I liked it so much that I have since purchased 3 other bags. They are great colors and really durable -- perfect for work.


I love bright colours!!  I really like the pink sutton!


----------



## MKbaglover

feonalily said:


> the struggle right after a bag splurge


Great bag choice- what colour is it? I can't work out if it is mandarin or watermelon!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lorihmatthews said:


> Here's my collection. I started with the checkerboard bag and I liked it so much that I have since purchased 3 other bags. They are great colors and really durable -- perfect for work.


Ooo love all those pretty colors!


----------



## BeachBagGal

feonalily said:


> the struggle right after a bag splurge


haha. Nice bag! Chili?


----------



## trefusisgirl

I got this bag charm today, it was just hanging with mk belts in a local store and it will go on any of my bags whether ghw or shw, as it is kinda a bit of both colours on the metal.  So cute, See by Chloe. I love the little man. He reminds me of olden day wooden toys.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Where did you find these? The wallet is lovely, shame it doesn't fit in the matching bag.



All found in my local branch of TK Maxx.  They have had MK bags in there recently and I've never seen them have anything MK wise in there.  

Yes such a shame about the wallet, but it means I have to buy a smaller one (like I need an excuse lol.)


----------



## feonalily

Scooch said:


> Lmao! Made me laugh while having my coffee this morning! Thank you! [emoji23]


haha you're welcome 



trefusisgirl said:


> Love the bag, as for the food I am  surprised you can't see me dribbling from here (such an attractive look  on me,) that looks beyond yum.  Hope u enjoyed it and you enjoy the  lovely Selma.


thank you! oh gosh don't drool over peanutbutter and jelly! 



MKbaglover said:


> Great bag choice- what colour is it? I can't work out if it is mandarin or watermelon!


it's mandarin! I know mandarin, watermelon, and chili look the same in certain lighting. 
I can never tell them apart in pictures 



BeachBagGal said:


> haha. Nice bag! Chili?


it's mandarin! thank you!


----------



## Loved by Kors

feonalily said:


> the struggle right after a bag splurge




Omg I know what you mean....its cup of noodles for me for the rest of the month lol!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

My new hamilton fuschia with silver Got the last one at my Dillards on sale at $179!


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> My new hamilton fuschia with silver Got the last one at my Dillards on sale at $179!


Beautiful!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> All found in my local branch of TK Maxx.  They have had MK bags in there recently and I've never seen them have anything MK wise in there.
> 
> Yes such a shame about the wallet, but it means I have to buy a smaller one (like I need an excuse lol.)


I keep looking in there after you found your Selma but I've yet to see any bags!!  I was lucky and found a blossom tech wallet ages ago in the phone accessories section but the tech wallets are the only thing they ever get.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I keep looking in there after you found your Selma but I've yet to see any bags!!  I was lucky and found a blossom tech wallet ages ago in the phone accessories section but the tech wallets are the only thing they ever get.



Oh sorry they aren't doing them in your local, how annoying. It's odd because they have no kors on their website at all either.  I was amazed when I went in and saw the Selmas and Hamilton in there and now mini Selmas, mini jet set cross bodies and they had iPhone wallets as well in hairy camouflage and still camouflage jet set totes.  It's clear they are getting new stock as the mini Selmas and the ones I bought weren't in there last time i went in there.  Trouble is now I know I keep going back, which is bad for the top of my wardrobe and bank balance lol. 

Hubby found the laptop sleeve with the men's stuff, which is upstairs in ours, so by aftershaves and car stuff, it seems an odd place for it, rather random.  They also have had ones like what I think urs is in that section.

Keep looking, maybe they are trying a few stores first and will roll out more stores if they sell (they are selling well down here, I am becoming their best customer,) and others are snapping them up to.  I notice some I know they are selling are appearing on eBay for double what I know people will have paid.  I just buy them for me.

Love blossom as a colour.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Love this, the colour with shw looks stunning. Congrats on a bargain purchase.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh sorry they aren't doing them in your local, how annoying. It's odd because they have no kors on their website at all either.  I was amazed when I went in and saw the Selmas and Hamilton in there and now mini Selmas, mini jet set cross bodies and they had iPhone wallets as well in hairy camouflage and still camouflage jet set totes.  It's clear they are getting new stock as the mini Selmas and the ones I bought weren't in there last time i went in there.  Trouble is now I know I keep going back, which is bad for the top of my wardrobe and bank balance lol.
> 
> Hubby found the laptop sleeve with the men's stuff, which is upstairs in ours, so by aftershaves and car stuff, it seems an odd place for it, rather random.  They also have had ones like what I think urs is in that section.
> 
> Keep looking, maybe they are trying a few stores first and will roll out more stores if they sell (they are selling well down here, I am becoming their best customer,) and others are snapping them up to.  I notice some I know they are selling are appearing on eBay for double what I know people will have paid.  I just buy them for me.
> 
> Love blossom as a colour.


Wow that's a lot of different bag styles! The worst part is they are all older colours/ styles that are harder to get so you have to purchase there and then as it will not be there if you need to leave it and have a think about it!!! I love my bargains and it's probably best my store doesn't get them in.


----------



## CocoChannel

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!!! Also thanks for your advice...I like your system that you use


----------



## CocoChannel

trefusisgirl said:


> Love this, the colour with shw looks stunning. Congrats on a bargain purchase.



Thank you!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CocoChannel said:


> My new hamilton fuschia with silver Got the last one at my Dillards on sale at $179!





MKbaglover said:


> Wow that's a lot of different bag styles! The worst part is they are all older colours/ styles that are harder to get so you have to purchase there and then as it will not be there if you need to leave it and have a think about it!!! I love my bargains and it's probably best my store doesn't get them in.



It is and they had raspberry colour in some, and I really want raspberry, but they were all in the tiny bags only.  It's true they are finished lines, so once gone that's it.  Not that we can order from the MK website anyway.  Frustrates me that over here we can't order from it?

Yes see this is trouble I have. I also love my bargains.  What I bought yesterday was £160 for the three, so lots less than RRP.  I need 20 shoulders to use all these new purchases.  In a way I hope they stop getting new ones in soon so the temptation is no longer there.


----------



## ubo22

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you!!! Also thanks for your advice...I like your system that you use


You're welcome.    My system doesn't work all the time, but it's a good starting point.


----------



## tflowers921

My updated saffiano collection! 
Pearl grey jet set 
Dark dune Selma 
Luggage Hamilton


----------



## keishapie1973

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3062714
> 
> My updated saffiano collection!
> Pearl grey jet set
> Dark dune Selma
> Luggage Hamilton




Very nice collection of neutrals....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3062714
> 
> My updated saffiano collection!
> Pearl grey jet set
> Dark dune Selma
> Luggage Hamilton


I like them all, but that dark dune Selma really stands out!


----------



## tflowers921

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection of neutrals....[emoji3]







ubo22 said:


> I like them all, but that dark dune Selma really stands out!




Thank you! I'm such a neutral girl, I used to only use black lol. 
It's so true ubo, this color is so gorgeous! I want every model in this color [emoji13]


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3062714
> 
> My updated saffiano collection!
> Pearl grey jet set
> Dark dune Selma
> Luggage Hamilton



great collection~ love the pearl grey!


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> I got this bag charm today, it was just hanging with mk belts in a local store and it will go on any of my bags whether ghw or shw, as it is kinda a bit of both colours on the metal.  So cute, See by Chloe. I love the little man. He reminds me of olden day wooden toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062367



what a cute charm~



CocoChannel said:


> My new hamilton fuschia with silver Got the last one at my Dillards on sale at $179!



Nice and great deal!


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> what a cute charm~
> 
> Thank you. It is my first bag charm and I am really pleased with him.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Love them, but having got two dark dune items yesterday your gorgeous selma is my  fav.  Love the others though.  Pearl grey is such a lovely shade and your hammie is the colour I've had to wean myself off, as I kept buying bags in it's it is such a classic colour that just looks good with everything. Trying to learn that other colours do to.


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> great collection~ love the pearl grey!




Thank you! Me too


----------



## tflowers921

trefusisgirl said:


> Love them, but having got two dark dune items yesterday your gorgeous selma is my  fav.  Love the others though.  Pearl grey is such a lovely shade and your hammie is the colour I've had to wean myself off, as I kept buying bags in it's it is such a classic colour that just looks good with everything. Trying to learn that other colours do to.




I also tend to stick to similar colors! I tend to be more varied with my longchamps, but I love the mk neutrals & tend to stay with them! These are my 3 favorites, and the dark dune is even lovelier than I thought it would be. Now that I have one I want more!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> I also tend to stick to similar colors! I tend to be more varied with my longchamps, but I love the mk neutrals & tend to stay with them! These are my 3 favorites, and the dark dune is even lovelier than I thought it would be. Now that I have one I want more!



Funny you mention be more colorful with LC those are the bags i have with the most color too lol


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> Funny you mention be more colorful with LC those are the bags i have with the most color too lol




So funny I'm very daring with my LC but not my MK LOL


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> All found in my local branch of TK Maxx.  They have had MK bags in there recently and I've never seen them have anything MK wise in there.
> 
> Yes such a shame about the wallet, but it means I have to buy a smaller one (like I need an excuse lol.)



MK in TK Maxx??! Omg which branch was this?


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> MK in TK Maxx??! Omg which branch was this?




In Cornwall (which really flabbergasted me, as usually I have to go past the Cornwall border for these things.) I was like a kid in a candy store when I found they were selling them and have been in there nearly weekly ever since.  I bet any kors fan that has discovered them has reacted like me lol.

They are clearly in other stores across the country as well as when i've looked on ebay people are selling the one's i've seen in there for more than they were bought for and they aren't ebayers in Cornwall.


----------



## trefusisgirl

tflowers921 said:


> I also tend to stick to similar colors! I tend to be more varied with my longchamps, but I love the mk neutrals & tend to stay with them! These are my 3 favorites, and the dark dune is even lovelier than I thought it would be. Now that I have one I want more!




Lol dark dune goes with anything, so yes you need to get more (sorry encouragement isn't helpful lol.)  

All my Mulberrys are tan, or chocolate so I made a concious decision with my kors to not buy any in those colours - but the one tan has slipped in already.  Just one mind.


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> In Cornwall (which really flabbergasted me, as usually I have to go past the Cornwall border for these things.) I was like a kid in a candy store when I found they were selling them and have been in there nearly weekly ever since.  I bet any kors fan that has discovered them has reacted like me lol.
> 
> They are clearly in other stores across the country as well as when i've looked on ebay people are selling the one's i've seen in there for more than they were bought for and they aren't ebayers in Cornwall.



Oh I'm about 40 mins South west of London so Cornwall is too far me. I'll check out my local ones though, thanks for the tip! Omg I would have been just the same, would have prob brought everything...! Lol.


----------



## MKbaglover

My first Riley- large peanut.  I was a bit embarrassed carrying my shopping bag, it was huge and I felt very conspicuous!!  Putting the shopping bag in the pic helped me get an accurate portrayal of the colour.  I am so pleased with it, I am now content with my collection, although a soft leather wallet might be purchased for this bag as mine are all saffiano.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> My first Riley- large peanut.  I was a bit embarrassed carrying my shopping bag, it was huge and I felt very conspicuous!!  Putting the shopping bag in the pic helped me get an accurate portrayal of the colour.  I am so pleased with it, I am now content with my collection, although a soft leather wallet might be purchased for this bag as mine are all saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063396




Lol, now I don't think this will be your last purchase somehow.  This is a stunning, beautiful bag and I admit to being tres jealous.  I would love a riley and the colour is perfect.  Did you get a good deal, hope so.

Now, I wonder if I can persuade TK Maxx to stock these beauties.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Oh I'm about 40 mins South west of London so Cornwall is too far me. I'll check out my local ones though, thanks for the tip! Omg I would have been just the same, would have prob brought everything...! Lol.




See now you being so close to the capital I would have expected to see them there not in the depths of Cornwall.

You could come down and have a nice long weekend break and go kors shopping at the same time.


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> My first Riley- large peanut.  I was a bit embarrassed carrying my shopping bag, it was huge and I felt very conspicuous!!  Putting the shopping bag in the pic helped me get an accurate portrayal of the colour.  I am so pleased with it, I am now content with my collection, although a soft leather wallet might be purchased for this bag as mine are all saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063396



Congrats she is so pretty Twin


----------



## the_baglover

MKbaglover said:


> My first Riley- large peanut.  I was a bit embarrassed carrying my shopping bag, it was huge and I felt very conspicuous!!  Putting the shopping bag in the pic helped me get an accurate portrayal of the colour.  I am so pleased with it, I am now content with my collection, although a soft leather wallet might be purchased for this bag as mine are all saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063396



Congratulations! It's a very beautiful bag. The colour is rich.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKbaglover said:


> My first Riley- large peanut.  I was a bit embarrassed carrying my shopping bag, it was huge and I felt very conspicuous!!  Putting the shopping bag in the pic helped me get an accurate portrayal of the colour.  I am so pleased with it, I am now content with my collection, although a soft leather wallet might be purchased for this bag as mine are all saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063396


 
She's a beauty - Congrats!  I have the small in Peanut, so we are color twins!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol, now I don't think this will be your last purchase somehow.  This is a stunning, beautiful bag and I admit to being tres jealous.  I would love a riley and the colour is perfect.  Did you get a good deal, hope so.
> 
> Now, I wonder if I can persuade TK Maxx to stock these beauties.



Thank you I did get a good deal- half price in my local MK store!!  I don't think this will be my last Riley!



smileydimples said:


> Congrats she is so pretty Twin



I now understand why you have so many!!! This such a touchy feely bag- umptious is a word I would use to describe it!!



the_baglover said:


> Congratulations! It's a very beautiful bag. The colour is rich.





NutsAboutCoach said:


> She's a beauty - Congrats!  I have the small in Peanut, so we are color twins!



Thank you both, the colour is really beautiful, when it first came out I thought it looked too yellow for me in a lot of pictures, then when I saw it I store I still wasn't convinced but outside in natural light it is soo beautiful.  I am so glad I bought it now!!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> My first Riley- large peanut.  I was a bit embarrassed carrying my shopping bag, it was huge and I felt very conspicuous!!  Putting the shopping bag in the pic helped me get an accurate portrayal of the colour.  I am so pleased with it, I am now content with my collection, although a soft leather wallet might be purchased for this bag as mine are all saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063396



I love it!!! Peanut really is a fantastic neutral. I'm starting to like it more than luggage....


----------



## Cavaliermum

MKbaglover said:


> My first Riley- large peanut.  I was a bit embarrassed carrying my shopping bag, it was huge and I felt very conspicuous!!  Putting the shopping bag in the pic helped me get an accurate portrayal of the colour.  I am so pleased with it, I am now content with my collection, although a soft leather wallet might be purchased for this bag as mine are all saffiano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063396



Ooo bag twins &#128525;
I haven't stopped using mine since I got it, it has become my holy grail bag, perfect in every way &#128149;


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> I love it!!! Peanut really is a fantastic neutral. I'm starting to like it more than luggage....


Thanks, I agree! The more I look at on the floor in front of the more I think it looks great.  I almost didn't buy the bag as I wasn't sure on the colour and size, I wanted the small black riley but it was £260 whereas this was £160 so it seemed a bit crazy! I even left the shop, had lunch went back and spent 45 minutes looking at all bags available, having ruled it out over lunch, but m so glad I got it as I the size is actually fine, it doesn't seem as big as I thought it would be.


----------



## MKbaglover

Cavaliermum said:


> Ooo bag twins &#128525;
> I haven't stopped using mine since I got it, it has become my holy grail bag, perfect in every way &#128149;


I have a few bag twins now 
Once I start to use it I can imagine it becoming a great friend!


----------



## BadWolf10

All of you Selma lovers.... I am thinking of taking the plunge for a medium.... is the large worth the extra room? And I can't decide color, dark dune or luggage.... what is your favorite??


----------



## ubo22

BadWolf10 said:


> All of you Selma lovers.... I am thinking of taking the plunge for a medium.... is the large worth the extra room? And I can't decide color, dark dune or luggage.... what is your favorite??


Only you can decide on size.  Do you tend to carry smaller or larger bags?  With regard to color, both dark dune and luggage are year-round colors, so you can't go wrong with either.  Dark dune (brownish-grey taupe) is a more sophisticated color in my opinion while luggage (medium brown) is more of a casual every day color.  I have both colors in my collection and love and use both equally.


----------



## tflowers921

BadWolf10 said:


> All of you Selma lovers.... I am thinking of taking the plunge for a medium.... is the large worth the extra room? And I can't decide color, dark dune or luggage.... what is your favorite??




I have both colors & I think dark dune to be a bit more neutral & flexible. I got the large Selma, I tend to carry a lot of stuff & find the large a great size


----------



## BadWolf10

ubo22 said:


> Only you can decide on size.  Do you tend to carry smaller or larger bags?  With regard to color, both dark dune and luggage are year-round colors, so you can't go wrong with either.  Dark dune (brownish-grey taupe) is a more sophisticated color IMO while luggage (medium brown) is more of a casual every day color.



I am definitely a casual everyday girl, I think I will go with luggage then.... I usually carry a continental wallet, phone, keys, lip gloss and minimal other stuff. But i like the option of carrying the kids' ipads if i need to.... maybe I need to look IRL. Thanks!!!


----------



## tflowers921

BadWolf10 said:


> All of you Selma lovers.... I am thinking of taking the plunge for a medium.... is the large worth the extra room? And I can't decide color, dark dune or luggage.... what is your favorite??









Here's some pics that I hope will help! The first is just a comparison shot of the colors, the second & third is what I can fit. I think you should consider the large if you need to fit an iPad


----------



## BadWolf10

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3063884
> View attachment 3063885
> View attachment 3063886
> 
> 
> Here's some pics that I hope will help! The first is just a comparison shot of the colors, the second & third is what I can fit. I think you should consider the large if you need to fit an iPad



Awesome, I love both colors.... thanks so much for the pics, def need the large. Gorgeous bags :--)


----------



## tflowers921

BadWolf10 said:


> Awesome, I love both colors.... thanks so much for the pics, def need the large. Gorgeous bags :--)




Thank you! Glad it helped, you will love this bag!


----------



## ubo22

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3063884
> View attachment 3063885
> View attachment 3063886
> 
> 
> Here's some pics that I hope will help! The first is just a comparison shot of the colors, the second & third is what I can fit. I think you should consider the large if you need to fit an iPad


So funny.  I have just the opposite colored bags in my collection...a dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and a large luggage Selma!


----------



## ubo22

BadWolf10 said:


> I am definitely a casual everyday girl, I think I will go with luggage then.... I usually carry a continental wallet, phone, keys, lip gloss and minimal other stuff. But i like the option of carrying the kids' ipads if i need to.... maybe I need to look IRL. Thanks!!!


If you can, take a look IRL.  That will certainly help with your final decision.  Good luck!


----------



## tflowers921

ubo22 said:


> So funny.  I have just the opposite colored bags in my collection...a dark dune n/s Hamilton tote and a large luggage Selma!




That's so funny! We're fraternal bag twins! [emoji13]


----------



## Nan246

Very nice colors! Just want to mention that if you hang your bag by the handles then it will stretch them out and damage them. I guess I baby my bags too much but I saw an mk bag that was ruined handles.


----------



## ubo22

Nan246 said:


> Very nice colors! Just want to mention that if you hang your bag by the handles then it will stretch them out and damage them. I guess I baby my bags too much but I saw an mk bag that was ruined handles.


+1
This is so true.  Be careful storing MK bags by hanging them by the handles.


----------



## Aya89

ubo22 said:


> +1
> This is so true.  Be careful storing MK bags by hanging them by the handles.




True, for structure bag, I always keep them straight/ standing up & fill them with scrunchy paper so it keeps the shapes. 
But for slouchy one, I fill with scrunch paper and sleeping/flat position to retain the shape longer.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ubo22 said:


> +1
> This is so true.  Be careful storing MK bags by hanging them by the handles.



Hmm i have my JS x-body hanging by it's strap but i think as a crossbody it needs to be or the strap goes ridiculously funky .. heck they store it that way @ MK stores lol

That all said i can see how the satchels shouldn't be? i don't own any of those so cannot really comment on the structure base but can see how stretching could occur.


----------



## ubo22

HesitantShopper said:


> Hmm i have my JS x-body hanging by it's strap but i think as a crossbody it needs to be or the strap goes ridiculously funky .. heck they store it that way @ MK stores lol
> 
> That all said i can see how the satchels shouldn't be? i don't own any of those so cannot really comment on the structure base but can see how stretching could occur.


It's fine to hang them by shoulder straps.  We're referring to the short (toron) handles on the satchels.  You should never hang your bags by the short handles.  The short handle structure can crack (from the inside) if you do and is impossible to fix.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ubo22 said:


> It's fine to hang them by shoulder straps.  We're referring to the short (toron) handles on the satchels.  You should never hang your bags by the short handles.  The short handle structure can crack (from the inside) if you do and is impossible to fix.



Oh yes i know you meant the smaller satchel type handles... they crack? wow. i had no idea i thought you all meant they stretch.


----------



## ubo22

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh yes i know you meant the smaller satchel type handles... they crack? wow. i had no idea i thought you all meant they stretch.


Yes.  The inner tubing structure in the handle can crack.


----------



## BadWolf10

ubo22 said:


> If you can, take a look IRL.  That will certainly help with your final decision.  Good luck!



I went to Macys today and looked at the selmas. So gorgeous,  but the Bowery caught my eye. And as I was looking, I got a sale email from michaelkors.com. So I ordered the Bowery!!! It should be here in a few days, the MK website has already listed it as shipped! Will post a pic when it shows up. So excited!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> I went to Macys today and looked at the selmas. So gorgeous,  but the Bowery caughty eye. And as I was looking, I got a sale email from michaelkors.com. So I ordered the Bowery!!! It should be here in a few days, the MK website has already listed it as shipped! Will post a pic when it shows up. So excited!!



So exciting!!! What color did you choose?


----------



## ubo22

BadWolf10 said:


> I went to Macys today and looked at the selmas. So gorgeous,  but the Bowery caught my eye. And as I was looking, I got a sale email from michaelkors.com. So I ordered the Bowery!!! It should be here in a few days, the MK website has already listed it as shipped! Will post a pic when it shows up. So excited!!


The Bowery is such a pretty bag.  I haven't seen it IRL, so can't wait to see your pics when it arrives.


----------



## BadWolf10

keishapie1973 said:


> So exciting!!! What color did you choose?



I ordered black. I know its a basic color, but I actually dont have a black bag. I didnt really like the navy, and the peanut is too light. If it came in luggage. I would have gone for that, but black is awesome too!


----------



## keishapie1973

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered black. I know its a basic color, but I actually dont have a black bag. I didnt really like the navy, and the peanut is too light. If it came in luggage. I would have gone for that, but black is awesome too!



It's gorgeous in black. I actually have to refrain from ordering too many black bags but they're normally my preference. Can't wait to see pics.....


----------



## CinthiaZ

BadWolf10 said:


> I ordered black. I know its a basic color, but I actually dont have a black bag. I didnt really like the navy, and the peanut is too light. If it came in luggage. I would have gone for that, but black is awesome too!


You can always count on a great black bag. They pretty much go with anything and can be worn all year round.Your bag is awesome!  Most of my bags are black and I find they are my go to bags, most of the time. I get a little more colorful in the summer months, but still keep going back to my blacks. You don't have to worry about getting them stained and are my good old 'trusties' that I can count on. 

I just ordered this WESTON bag. Would have never found it without Ubo's help in identifying the style name for me. I was able to look it up on ebay and found one right away, hoping it would come with silver hardware and not just the gold, like always.It DOES come with silver hardware and I was so happy! You would not believe all the great compartments this bag has! Even has CARD slots in it!!  I LOVE this forum!! This bag meets all of my requirements and THEN some! I don't just go for looks. Has to be practical, with outer compartments for my cell and things I need quick access to. THis back has TWO outer side pockets and even has a zipper compartment in the back that allows me access into the main compartment so I don't always have to open the flap and top zipper. WOW! I found that out from 'myluvofbags'! Thanks ladies. You really helped me find an awesome bag! What a great design! 

Here is what is looks like. It is being delivered today!! WHOOP!


----------



## TnC

CinthiaZ said:


> You can always count on a great black bag. They pretty much go with anything and can be worn all year round.Your bag is awesome!  Most of my bags are black and I find they are my go to bags, most of the time. I get a little more colorful in the summer months, but still keep going back to my blacks. You don't have to worry about getting them stained and are my good old 'trusties' that I can count on.
> 
> I just ordered this WESTON bag. Would have never found it without Ubo's help in identifying the style name for me. I was able to look it up on ebay and found one right away, hoping it would come with silver hardware and not just the gold, like always.It DOES come with silver hardware and I was so happy! You would not believe all the great compartments this bag has! Even has CARD slots in it!!  I LOVE this forum!! This bag meets all of my requirements and THEN some! I don't just go for looks. Has to be practical, with outer compartments for my cell and things I need quick access to. THis back has TWO outer side pockets and even has a zipper compartment in the back that allows me access into the main compartment so I don't always have to open the flap and top zipper. WOW! I found that out from 'myluvofbags'! Thanks ladies. You really helped me find an awesome bag! What a great design!
> 
> Here is what is looks like. It is being delivered today!! WHOOP!



Oooh love the bag! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## BadWolf10

CinthiaZ said:


> You can always count on a great black bag. They pretty much go with anything and can be worn all year round.Your bag is awesome!  Most of my bags are black and I find they are my go to bags, most of the time. I get a little more colorful in the summer months, but still keep going back to my blacks. You don't have to worry about getting them stained and are my good old 'trusties' that I can count on.
> 
> I just ordered this WESTON bag. Would have never found it without Ubo's help in identifying the style name for me. I was able to look it up on ebay and found one right away, hoping it would come with silver hardware and not just the gold, like always.It DOES come with silver hardware and I was so happy! You would not believe all the great compartments this bag has! Even has CARD slots in it!!  I LOVE this forum!! This bag meets all of my requirements and THEN some! I don't just go for looks. Has to be practical, with outer compartments for my cell and things I need quick access to. THis back has TWO outer side pockets and even has a zipper compartment in the back that allows me access into the main compartment so I don't always have to open the flap and top zipper. WOW! I found that out from 'myluvofbags'! Thanks ladies. You really helped me find an awesome bag! What a great design!
> 
> Here is what is looks like. It is being delivered today!! WHOOP!



Oh, I love that bag, and the silver hardware looks awesome!


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Oooh love the bag! Can't wait to see it!!!





BadWolf10 said:


> Oh, I love that bag, and the silver hardware looks awesome!



Thanks! Wish my mail would get here! lol!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> You can always count on a great black bag. They pretty much go with anything and can be worn all year round.Your bag is awesome!  Most of my bags are black and I find they are my go to bags, most of the time. I get a little more colorful in the summer months, but still keep going back to my blacks. You don't have to worry about getting them stained and are my good old 'trusties' that I can count on.
> 
> I just ordered this WESTON bag. Would have never found it without Ubo's help in identifying the style name for me. I was able to look it up on ebay and found one right away, hoping it would come with silver hardware and not just the gold, like always.It DOES come with silver hardware and I was so happy! You would not believe all the great compartments this bag has! Even has CARD slots in it!!  I LOVE this forum!! This bag meets all of my requirements and THEN some! I don't just go for looks. Has to be practical, with outer compartments for my cell and things I need quick access to. THis back has TWO outer side pockets and even has a zipper compartment in the back that allows me access into the main compartment so I don't always have to open the flap and top zipper. WOW! I found that out from 'myluvofbags'! Thanks ladies. You really helped me find an awesome bag! What a great design!
> 
> Here is what is looks like. It is being delivered today!! WHOOP!


This is very nice in black, white was too impractical!  I like it, very cool and I love all the compartments!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> This is very nice in black, white was too impractical!  I like it, very cool and I love all the compartments!


Thanks! Yes, I got the white one for a friend, and it was shipped to me.When I saw how well it was designed, I had to find out the correct style name to see if I could get one .Ubo told me it is called the WESTON, so the search was on!  I had to find one in black but was worried it would not come with silver hardware. They have them in the gold hardware as well and they are very pretty. I just can't wear gold hardware, with all of my silver and white gold jewelry that I wear everyday. I could never do white. I would have it wrecked in less than a week! lol! My friend loves it though!


----------



## MiaBorsa

I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.


----------



## CocoChannel

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.




Love this!!! Gorgeous bag!!! Love that rich looking Merlot color&#128525;


----------



## TnC

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.



Gorgeous! I was eyeing the Essex bag. It's so beautiful! But I think I'm gonna go with one of the MK pocket totes. I have to wait until Friday though  

The gold hardware looks amazing against the Merlot color!


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

CocoChannel said:


> Love this!!! Gorgeous bag!!! Love that rich looking Merlot color&#128525;





TnC said:


> Gorgeous! I was eyeing the Essex bag. It's so beautiful! But I think I'm gonna go with one of the MK pocket totes. I have to wait until Friday though
> 
> The gold hardware looks amazing against the Merlot color!





keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty!!!!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## smileydimples

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.



Beautiful love the color, but I love Riley so much. Knowing Riley will have the color I have to wait. But she is pretty!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

smileydimples said:


> Beautiful love the color, but I love Riley so much. Knowing Riley will have the color I have to wait. But she is pretty!!



I have Riley in peanut but I much prefer a hobo.  I wish I could return my Riley!


----------



## BadWolf10

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.



Oh, that merlot is so beautiful!!!! And I love the shape of the bag, gorgeous!


----------



## MiaBorsa

BadWolf10 said:


> Oh, that merlot is so beautiful!!!! And I love the shape of the bag, gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Heather C

can anyone post a photo of the medium travel tote in optic white  please ? or any other style in optic white . Thanks


----------



## Bootlover07

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.




I was looking at this same bag in dark dune! Is it pretty roomy? And doesn't it have a cross body strap as well? I don't buy a lot of hobos because they're not as easily for me to keep organized, but I love the look!


----------



## BadWolf10

My beautiful Bowery came today!!! This is the first time I have ordered directly from MK. They do a great job with packing, it was so much fun to unwrap! And I got a great sale too, $178, so $120 off regular price. I'm glad I jumped on it because just a few hours later, they were gone!! She's gorgeous, I love the black with the brass detailing. And I can totally dress her up or go casual. Great bag. It sits well on the shoulder, plenty of room without being too big. I'm so happy !!


----------



## smileydimples

badwolf10 said:


> my beautiful bowery came today!!! This is the first time i have ordered directly from mk. They do a great job with backing, it was so much fun to unwrap! And i got a great sale too, $178, so $120 off regular price. I'm glad i jumped on it because just a few hours later, they were gone!! She's gorgeous, i love the black with the brass detailing. And i can totally dress her up or go casual. Great bag. It sits well on the shoulder, plenty of room without being too big. I'm so happy !!



beautiful!! Congrats on such a great purchase just soft leather yum!! Enjoy your new beauty I SO LOVE THEIR PACKING!!


----------



## BadWolf10

smileydimples said:


> beautiful!! Congrats on such a great purchase just soft leather yum!! Enjoy your new beauty I SO LOVE THEIR PACKING!!



Thanks I love the buttery leather too!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.


Very pretty!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

BadWolf10 said:


> My beautiful Bowery came today!!! This is the first time I have ordered directly from MK. They do a great job with backing, it was so much fun to unwrap! And I got a great sale too, $178, so $120 off regular price. I'm glad I jumped on it because just a few hours later, they were gone!! She's gorgeous, I love the black with the brass detailing. And I can totally dress her up or go casual. Great bag. It sits well on the shoulder, plenty of room without being too big. I'm so happy !!


Very nice looking!!


----------



## Miss BB

yenaj said:


> My Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody and cardholder just arrived yay!
> Here's a pic of my updated Dark Dune family
> View attachment 2972172


How do you like the crossbody ?.. Thinking about gettimg it....


----------



## MiaBorsa

Bootlover07 said:


> I was looking at this same bag in dark dune! Is it pretty roomy? And doesn't it have a cross body strap as well? I don't buy a lot of hobos because they're not as easily for me to keep organized, but I love the look!


  It is pretty much a medium size bag.  It has another shoulder strap, but it is not long enough to crossbody.  




BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty!!


 Thanks.


----------



## BadWolf10

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice looking!!



Thanks


----------



## trefusisgirl

Right this is it I cannot go to TK Maxx ever ever again!  Lg Selma, deep pink, shw, medium Selma, electric blue, shw and ipad mini cover in black with ghw & gold lining.


!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Today they also had a large cynthia in red, large selmas in electric blue/black and deep pink/black and I very nearly bought a large colourblock black/white sutton with shw, but there was a mark on the back and I couldn't rub it off.  Oh they also had a large red patent Selma. 

So, a week since my last three purchases and they already had more new stock in there.  Obviously they are selling as lots that were there weren't any longer.

The Cynthia was tempting but I wasn't to keen on the tortoiseshell rings on the straps.  It didn't really go with the shade of red, plus I already have a large Selma in the same red.

I am now self banning myself from going again.  No really, I AM!!!!

I saw a lady whilst out with a clearly fake MK and wanted to sidle up and recommend she check out the real ones in TK Maxx.  Why people buy or carry fakes is beyond me when you can get reasonably priced Kors
if you look around.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Right this is it I cannot go to TK Maxx ever ever again!  Lg Selma, deep pink, shw, medium Selma, electric blue, shw and ipad mini cover in black with ghw & gold lining.
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067704
> 
> 
> Today they also had a large cynthia in red, large selmas in electric blue/black and deep pink/black and I very nearly bought a large colourblock black/white sutton with shw, but there was a mark on the back and I couldn't rub it off.  Oh they also had a large red patent Selma.
> 
> So, a week since my last three purchases and they already had more new stock in there.  Obviously they are selling as lots that were there weren't any longer.
> 
> The Cynthia was tempting but I wasn't to keen on the tortoiseshell rings on the straps.  It didn't really go with the shade of red, plus I already have a large Selma in the same red.
> 
> I am now self banning myself from going again.  No really, I AM!!!!
> 
> I saw a lady whilst out with a clearly fake MK and wanted to sidle up and recommend she check out the real ones in TK Maxx.  Why people buy or carry fakes is beyond me when you can get reasonably priced Kors
> if you look around.


Oooo very nice!! Love that EB!!


----------



## CocoChannel

trefusisgirl said:


> Right this is it I cannot go to TK Maxx ever ever again!  Lg Selma, deep pink, shw, medium Selma, electric blue, shw and ipad mini cover in black with ghw & gold lining.
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067704
> 
> 
> Today they also had a large cynthia in red, large selmas in electric blue/black and deep pink/black and I very nearly bought a large colourblock black/white sutton with shw, but there was a mark on the back and I couldn't rub it off.  Oh they also had a large red patent Selma.
> 
> So, a week since my last three purchases and they already had more new stock in there.  Obviously they are selling as lots that were there weren't any longer.
> 
> The Cynthia was tempting but I wasn't to keen on the tortoiseshell rings on the straps.  It didn't really go with the shade of red, plus I already have a large Selma in the same red.
> 
> I am now self banning myself from going again.  No really, I AM!!!!
> 
> I saw a lady whilst out with a clearly fake MK and wanted to sidle up and recommend she check out the real ones in TK Maxx.  Why people buy or carry fakes is beyond me when you can get reasonably priced Kors
> if you look around.



Great finds!!! I wish my TJ Maxx would get some selmss in. I love all your goodies you bought...enjoy


----------



## trefusisgirl

CocoChannel said:


> Great finds!!! I wish my TJ Maxx would get some selmss in. I love all your goodies you bought...enjoy




Keep your eyes peeled as it has proved they can sell them in their stores. How they determine which areas to sell them in is a mystery.


----------



## iheart_purses

My Collection here
Small grayson
Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!


----------



## myluvofbags

iheart_purses said:


> My Collection here
> Small grayson
> Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
> Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
> Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!



You got all your neutrals pretty much covered with a pop of color!   They all are fantastic in their own way!


----------



## ubo22

iheart_purses said:


> My Collection here
> Small grayson
> Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
> Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
> Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!


Nice collection!  Fuschia really stands out amongst the browns, blacks, and grey.


----------



## iheart_purses

myluvofbags said:


> You got all your neutrals pretty much covered with a pop of color!   They all are fantastic in their own way!



I need a DARK KHAKI, in soft leather, so if anyone sees a Dark Khaki a Riley from anywhere that is NOT Selfridges, Harrods or Forzieri, please let me know


----------



## tflowers921

Two of my favorite things...


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> My Collection here
> Small grayson
> Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
> Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
> Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!



Lovely collection!!! My favs are the dark dune and fuschia Selma's......


----------



## keishapie1973

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3068128
> 
> Two of my favorite things...



Fantastic picture!!! They actually match.......


----------



## tflowers921

keishapie1973 said:


> Fantastic picture!!! They actually match.......




Thank you! I thought the same thing! [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3068128
> 
> Two of my favorite things...


OMG how sweet!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> My Collection here
> Small grayson
> Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
> Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
> Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!


Very nice collection!!!


----------



## tflowers921

BeachBagGal said:


> OMG how sweet!!!!




Thank you! [emoji170]


----------



## BadWolf10

iheart_purses said:


> My Collection here
> Small grayson
> Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
> Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
> Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!



Love it!


----------



## MKbaglover

iheart_purses said:


> My Collection here
> Small grayson
> Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
> Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
> Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!


You have a lot of lovely bags!!  I love all the variations of neutral colours!!


----------



## MKbaglover

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3068128
> 
> Two of my favorite things...


Cute picture!


----------



## Sarah03

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3068128
> 
> Two of my favorite things...




Ohhhh how precious!!  I love your pup!  And your Selma!


----------



## tflowers921

MKbaglover said:


> Cute picture!







Sarah03 said:


> Ohhhh how precious!!  I love your pup!  And your Selma!




Thank you guys! He's a little ham


----------



## trefusisgirl

iheart_purses said:


> My Collection here
> 
> Small grayson
> 
> Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
> 
> Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
> 
> Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!




Lovely collection. Especially love ur medium
Messenger at the front. That colour goes
With anything. I really love the messenger.  I have medium Selma but would like the messenger as well.


----------



## trefusisgirl

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3068128
> 
> Two of my favorite things...




So adorable and he knows to be gentle with ur bag clearly by just resting his head not using it as a full on pillow.

Love the bag and the pup.


----------



## tflowers921

trefusisgirl said:


> So adorable and he knows to be gentle with ur bag clearly by just resting his head not using it as a full on pillow.
> 
> Love the bag and the pup.




Lol thanks! He's a good boy!


----------



## iheart_purses

trefusisgirl said:


> Lovely collection. Especially love ur medium
> Messenger at the front. That colour goes
> With anything. I really love the messenger.  I have medium Selma but would like the messenger as well.



Thanks! I love the messenger too!! She is a favorite of mine  Get one, they are totally worth it! I was going to get a second Selma messenger but ended up with the Jet Set crossbody instead, also a super nice bag option!


----------



## Ellapretty

With my white H&M blazer and MK Sutton bag


----------



## keishapie1973

Ellapretty said:


> With my white H&M blazer and MK Sutton bag



Your modeling pics are always very nice. Gorgeous pic and bag!!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ellapretty said:


> With my white H&M blazer and MK Sutton bag


Cute outfit and bag looks great!


----------



## lluuccka

CinthiaZ said:


> You can always count on a great black bag. They pretty much go with anything and can be worn all year round.Your bag is awesome!  Most of my bags are black and I find they are my go to bags, most of the time. I get a little more colorful in the summer months, but still keep going back to my blacks. You don't have to worry about getting them stained and are my good old 'trusties' that I can count on.
> 
> I just ordered this WESTON bag. Would have never found it without Ubo's help in identifying the style name for me. I was able to look it up on ebay and found one right away, hoping it would come with silver hardware and not just the gold, like always.It DOES come with silver hardware and I was so happy! You would not believe all the great compartments this bag has! Even has CARD slots in it!!  I LOVE this forum!! This bag meets all of my requirements and THEN some! I don't just go for looks. Has to be practical, with outer compartments for my cell and things I need quick access to. THis back has TWO outer side pockets and even has a zipper compartment in the back that allows me access into the main compartment so I don't always have to open the flap and top zipper. WOW! I found that out from 'myluvofbags'! Thanks ladies. You really helped me find an awesome bag! What a great design!
> 
> Here is what is looks like. It is being delivered today!! WHOOP!


CinthiaZ, my bag twin! My Weston just arrived! I'm so excited, I love this bag! So much space and such a nice leather! It's looking just like new one! I added MK chain, but I think it's too much. Black bag with SWH was on my wish list sooooo long!


----------



## Alcat34

We are definitely ignoring the terrible bathroom selfie, but I was cleaning out my closet and found my first Michael Kors bag ever! Lots of memories with this baby (: decided to take her out for a spin


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> CinthiaZ, my bag twin! My Weston just arrived! I'm so excited, I love this bag! So much space and such a nice leather! It's looking just like new one! I added MK chain, but I think it's too much. Black bag with SWH was on my wish list sooooo long!



Very pretty!!!


----------



## Ellapretty

keishapie1973 said:


> Your modeling pics are always very nice. Gorgeous pic and bag!!!!



Thank you - loving your red MK bag in your avatar &#128525;



BeachBagGal said:


> Cute outfit and bag looks great!



Thank you &#128153;


----------



## CinthiaZ

lluuccka said:


> CinthiaZ, my bag twin! My Weston just arrived! I'm so excited, I love this bag! So much space and such a nice leather! It's looking just like new one! I added MK chain, but I think it's too much. Black bag with SWH was on my wish list sooooo long!


Too cool! VERY nice! I love mine too!! Been wearing it everyday since I got it.  Don't you love all the compartments?? ENJOY!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3070847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are definitely ignoring the terrible bathroom selfie, but I was cleaning out my closet and found my first Michael Kors bag ever! Lots of memories with this baby (: decided to take her out for a spin


Sweet!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> My Collection here
> Small grayson
> Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
> Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
> Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!


What a great idea setting them on the stairs! lol! Great way to get them all in a pic. Love it! Enjoy your MK collection!


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> What a great idea setting them on the stairs! lol! Great way to get them all in a pic. Love it! Enjoy your MK collection!


  Hehe thanks! Had to do it because I was bored and thought hey, they all need to come out for a family photo and this is the perfect spot!! Only people on this forum would understand lol


----------



## Yuki85

Ellapretty said:


> With my white H&M blazer and MK Sutton bag




I always like your outfit


----------



## lluuccka

My other bag had just arrived today. I think it's some form of white jet set? I already have white Selma. Should I keep both or sell one? Which one?  Quality of Jet Set is so much better than Selma... What do you think ladies? Both are GHW. 
PS: I got this shoes as a gift with bag


----------



## MKbaglover

lluuccka said:


> My other bag had just arrived today. I think it's some form of white jet set? I already have white Selma. Should I keep both or sell one? Which one?  Quality of Jet Set is so much better than Selma... What do you think ladies? Both are GHW.
> PS: I got this shoes as a gift with bag


I would stick with the white Selma, purely because I like that bag style!!  I have never seen the other bag so I cannot comment on quality and my choice is based purely on my preference!!  I would also imagine that the jet set one would be harder to keep 'white' as it is a shoulder bag, constantly in contact with coloured materials, whereas the selma can be carried by the handles a lot of the time and away from clothes.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.



awesome color~ really suits this bag.



BadWolf10 said:


> My beautiful Bowery came today!!! This is the first time I have ordered directly from MK. They do a great job with packing, it was so much fun to unwrap! And I got a great sale too, $178, so $120 off regular price. I'm glad I jumped on it because just a few hours later, they were gone!! She's gorgeous, I love the black with the brass detailing. And I can totally dress her up or go casual. Great bag. It sits well on the shoulder, plenty of room without being too big. I'm so happy !!



Great deal and wonderful bag!



trefusisgirl said:


> Right this is it I cannot go to TK Maxx ever ever again!  Lg Selma, deep pink, shw, medium Selma, electric blue, shw and ipad mini cover in black with ghw & gold lining.
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067704
> 
> 
> Today they also had a large cynthia in red, large selmas in electric blue/black and deep pink/black and I very nearly bought a large colourblock black/white sutton with shw, but there was a mark on the back and I couldn't rub it off.  Oh they also had a large red patent Selma.
> 
> So, a week since my last three purchases and they already had more new stock in there.  Obviously they are selling as lots that were there weren't any longer.
> 
> The Cynthia was tempting but I wasn't to keen on the tortoiseshell rings on the straps.  It didn't really go with the shade of red, plus I already have a large Selma in the same red.
> 
> I am now self banning myself from going again.  No really, I AM!!!!
> 
> I saw a lady whilst out with a clearly fake MK and wanted to sidle up and recommend she check out the real ones in TK Maxx.  Why people buy or carry fakes is beyond me when you can get reasonably priced Kors
> if you look around.



Holy smokes~ impressive. I have seen bags maybe twice at our TjMaxx.. rarely happens.



iheart_purses said:


> My Collection here
> Small grayson
> Hamiltons in Luggage and Black
> Medium Selmas in Black, Dark Dune and Fuchsia
> Selma Medium Messenger in Dark Dune, Selma Mini in Pearl Grey, Jet set in Peanut!



Great collection twins on the Peanut JS!



tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3068128
> 
> Two of my favorite things...



Adorable pic!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ellapretty said:


> With my white H&M blazer and MK Sutton bag



Your so cute~ love the bag and poofball too. 



lluuccka said:


> CinthiaZ, my bag twin! My Weston just arrived! I'm so excited, I love this bag! So much space and such a nice leather! It's looking just like new one! I added MK chain, but I think it's too much. Black bag with SWH was on my wish list sooooo long!



This looks like a great bag, not seen it before. 



Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3070847
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are definitely ignoring the terrible bathroom selfie, but I was cleaning out my closet and found my first Michael Kors bag ever! Lots of memories with this baby (: decided to take her out for a spin



Cute! how fun to take the original out for a spin.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> My other bag had just arrived today. I think it's some form of white jet set? I already have white Selma. Should I keep both or sell one? Which one?  Quality of Jet Set is so much better than Selma... What do you think ladies? Both are GHW.
> PS: I got this shoes as a gift with bag



These are both so sharp! love the shoes too. Since i own neither bag i cannot comment on durability.


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> I would stick with the white Selma, purely because I like that bag style!!  I have never seen the other bag so I cannot comment on quality and my choice is based purely on my preference!!  I would also imagine that the jet set one would be harder to keep 'white' as it is a shoulder bag, constantly in contact with coloured materials, whereas the selma can be carried by the handles a lot of the time and away from clothes.


+1


----------



## Apelila

lluuccka said:


> My other bag had just arrived today. I think it's some form of white jet set? I already have white Selma. Should I keep both or sell one? Which one?  Quality of Jet Set is so much better than Selma... What do you think ladies? Both are GHW.
> PS: I got this shoes as a gift with bag


This is so cool the white is just elegant&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

My entire Handbag collection&#10084;&#65039; Thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CaliChic

Apelila said:


> My entire Handbag collection[emoji173]&#65039; Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




Nice! I love that you appreciate both mid and premium brands!


----------



## Apelila

CaliChic said:


> Nice! I love that you appreciate both mid and premium brands!


Yes I like MK the quality and for the price it's great handbag&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MKbaglover

Apelila said:


> My entire Handbag collection&#10084;&#65039; Thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;


I need something like this to store my bags, I love just looking at them all from time to time.  Mine are in their dust bags in the spare room- I need a set of shelves exactly like this!!  Nice collection too!


----------



## BadWolf10

Apelila said:


> My entire Handbag collection&#10084;&#65039; Thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;



I LOVE the way you display and store them, beautiful!! If i didn't have kids with sticky fingers I would love to do this, lol. Gorgeous, thanks for sharing


----------



## BadWolf10

lluuccka said:


> My other bag had just arrived today. I think it's some form of white jet set? I already have white Selma. Should I keep both or sell one? Which one?  Quality of Jet Set is so much better than Selma... What do you think ladies? Both are GHW.
> PS: I got this shoes as a gift with bag



I don't have either bag, but both are gorgeous. I would probably choose the jet set because it can be worn on the arm, I prefer a shoulder bag, but thats purely preference. Both are beautiful.


----------



## tflowers921

Apelila said:


> My entire Handbag collection[emoji173]&#65039; Thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




This set up is fantastic, I might have to copy you! What a beautiful array of bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> My entire Handbag collection&#10084;&#65039; Thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;


Such a pretty display! You should start a thread on how people store or display their bags. I don't think we ever had one here?? I know on Coach tpf there was one and it was fun to see everyone's pix. I would start one, but mine is very unexciting (at the moment) lol. Just a thought.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> I just got the "Essex" hobo from Nordies anniversary sale.  This is the merlot color.


Suuuuch a pretty bag! How are you liking the bag? I keep looking at the Dark Dune one online. Have you seen that color in person?


----------



## B_girl_

My new tote!!


----------



## B_girl_

melbo said:


> Love your new bag and dying for your shoes! Definitely stylish girl!



Thank youuuuu


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3073127
> 
> 
> 
> My new tote!!



Love the color!


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> Love the color!




Thank youuu !


----------



## ilysukixD

Hamilton traveler with my matching daisy moc 


And another one... Hamilton with my black daisy moc


Don't mind my wide and short feet >.<"


----------



## keiraliew

ilysukixD said:


> Hamilton traveler with my matching daisy moc
> View attachment 3073265
> 
> And another one... Hamilton with my black daisy moc
> View attachment 3073276
> 
> Don't mind my wide and short feet >.<"


Gorgeous ! 
They are neutral colors that suit all the outfits


----------



## Apelila

MKbaglover said:


> I need something like this to store my bags, I love just looking at them all from time to time.  Mine are in their dust bags in the spare room- I need a set of shelves exactly like this!!  Nice collection too!


Thank you so much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MDT

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3073127
> 
> 
> 
> My new tote!!



Bag twins! Love this color and this tote style!


----------



## Apelila

BadWolf10 said:


> I LOVE the way you display and store them, beautiful!! If i didn't have kids with sticky fingers I would love to do this, lol. Gorgeous, thanks for sharing


Thank you yeah I have two fur kids&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

tflowers921 said:


> This set up is fantastic, I might have to copy you! What a beautiful array of bags!


Thank you I'm happy that I inspired you and yeah I found this at my lock furniture store, I'm sure target,walmart etc carry this similar shelving unit&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty display! You should start a thread on how people store or display their bags. I don't think we ever had one here?? I know on Coach tpf there was one and it was fun to see everyone's pix. I would start one, but mine is very unexciting (at the moment) lol. Just a thought.


Aww that's very sweet of you&#10084;&#65039;great suggestion&#10084;&#65039; Again thank you.


----------



## Nan246

ilysukixD said:


> Hamilton traveler with my matching daisy moc
> View attachment 3073265
> 
> And another one... Hamilton with my black daisy moc
> View attachment 3073276
> 
> Don't mind my wide and short feet >.<"



Hi I love your bag with matching shoes. Are the shoes comfy? I was going to get some but hesitated.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> My entire Handbag collection&#10084;&#65039; Thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;



what a lovely collection and display area!


----------



## ilysukixD

Nan246 said:


> Hi I love your bag with matching shoes. Are the shoes comfy? I was going to get some but hesitated.




Super comfy!!! I believe MK flats are the most comfortable shoes I have so far. You should try it in store and see which size fits you the most.


----------



## MKbaglover

ilysukixD said:


> Hamilton traveler with my matching daisy moc
> View attachment 3073265
> 
> And another one... Hamilton with my black daisy moc
> View attachment 3073276
> 
> Don't mind my wide and short feet >.<"


I like matching shoes to my bags if I can, but it is rare!  How do you like the softer leather EW Hamilton?  I like the look of it in either of these colour but was wondering if it looses it's shape easily.


----------



## ilysukixD

MKbaglover said:


> I like matching shoes to my bags if I can, but it is rare!  How do you like the softer leather EW Hamilton?  I like the look of it in either of these colour but was wondering if it looses it's shape easily.



This was my first MK bag and at that time they didn't have the saffiano leather, I wouldn't recommend because it tends to lose it shape very easily. I hardly use this bag and there's sign of wear and tears.


----------



## MKbaglover

ilysukixD said:


> This was my first MK bag and at that time they didn't have the saffiano leather, I wouldn't recommend because it tends to lose it shape very easily. I hardly use this bag and there's sign of wear and tears.


Thank you for that, it is what I thought   I will pass on the soft leather then!


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Suuuuch a pretty bag! How are you liking the bag? I keep looking at the Dark Dune one online. Have you seen that color in person?




I saw the dark dune one today! I'm not a fan of the strap drop or I would have bought it because it's SO pretty in that color!


----------



## MKbaglover

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw the dark dune one today! I'm not a fan of the strap drop or I would have bought it because it's SO pretty in that color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074078
> View attachment 3074080


I agree about the drop.  I wouldn't like my arm to keep rubbing on it, especially in hot weather.  It is a lovely colour though!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw the dark dune one today! I'm not a fan of the strap drop or I would have bought it because it's SO pretty in that color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074078
> View attachment 3074080




Thanks for the pix! The color is gooorgeous! Are you able to wear it crossbody? How tall are you?


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks for the pix! The color is gooorgeous! Are you able to wear it crossbody? How tall are you?




Welcome! I was excited to see they had it! I could, but the short strap stuck out and that drives me bonkers. I'm 5'3.


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> what a lovely collection and display area!


Thank you so much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## lozloz1

I took 3 of my Michael Kors bags on a cruise round Italy earlier this month. It was soo hot but amazing! I guess they also count as modelling pictures as well 

I took my east/west black saffiano hamilton to Venice.
My small mandarin saffiano travel tote came with me to Pisa.
I used my black saffiano jet set travel wallet with chain to Dubrovnik and also used it without the chain for the black tie night.
I bought my Michael Kors sunglasses there too.

I love Michael Kors!


----------



## lozloz1

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3073127
> 
> 
> 
> My new tote!!



Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## trefusisgirl

ilysukixD said:


> Hamilton traveler with my matching daisy moc
> View attachment 3073265
> 
> And another one... Hamilton with my black daisy moc
> View attachment 3073276
> 
> Don't mind my wide and short feet >.<"




Firstly you don't seem to have wide and short feet lol.  I do, i am like a hobbit if i start getting hairy toes they could cast me in a lord of the rings film!

Secondly, love the matching bags and shoes combo. Those shoes look so so comfy.  My favs are the tan as i just love that colour.  I didn't even realise mk did shoes like that.  I've only ever seen high heels.

Even though as I am in UK I can't order from the kors website (really wish they would let us, us UK ladies would put a lot of business
There way,) I am now going to check out the shoes.  I only ever look at the bags and sunnies.


----------



## keiraliew

lozloz1 said:


> I took 3 of my Michael Kors bags on a cruise round Italy earlier this month. It was soo hot but amazing! I guess they also count as modelling pictures as well
> 
> I took my east/west black saffiano hamilton to Venice.
> My small mandarin saffiano travel tote came with me to Pisa.
> I used my black saffiano jet set travel wallet with chain to Dubrovnik and also used it without the chain for the black tie night.
> I bought my Michael Kors sunglasses there too.
> 
> I love Michael Kors!


Gorgeous MK enjoys around the world !
I like the way you took the photos, especially the one to Pisa


----------



## MKbaglover

lozloz1 said:


> I took 3 of my Michael Kors bags on a cruise round Italy earlier this month. It was soo hot but amazing! I guess they also count as modelling pictures as well
> 
> I took my east/west black saffiano hamilton to Venice.
> My small mandarin saffiano travel tote came with me to Pisa.
> I used my black saffiano jet set travel wallet with chain to Dubrovnik and also used it without the chain for the black tie night.
> I bought my Michael Kors sunglasses there too.
> 
> I love Michael Kors!


I love seeing how people wear their bags with their outfits.  You have some lovely bags and lovely pictures!


----------



## keishapie1973

lozloz1 said:


> I took 3 of my Michael Kors bags on a cruise round Italy earlier this month. It was soo hot but amazing! I guess they also count as modelling pictures as well
> 
> I took my east/west black saffiano hamilton to Venice.
> My small mandarin saffiano travel tote came with me to Pisa.
> I used my black saffiano jet set travel wallet with chain to Dubrovnik and also used it without the chain for the black tie night.
> I bought my Michael Kors sunglasses there too.
> 
> I love Michael Kors!




I really enjoyed your post. These are fantastic modeling pics. Looks like you had a blast....[emoji3]


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Firstly you don't seem to have wide and short feet lol.  I do, i am like a hobbit if i start getting hairy toes they could cast me in a lord of the rings film!
> 
> Secondly, love the matching bags and shoes combo. Those shoes look so so comfy.  My favs are the tan as i just love that colour.  I didn't even realise mk did shoes like that.  I've only ever seen high heels.
> 
> Even though as I am in UK I can't order from the kors website (really wish they would let us, us UK ladies would put a lot of business
> There way,) I am now going to check out the shoes.  I only ever look at the bags and sunnies.


I am just replying to your post as you mentioned MK sunglasses.  I've been regularly popping in to my local TK Maxx looking for those elusive bags!  They haven't appeared but I did get some MK sunglasses, they were named Palo Alto- I'm thinking of returning them though!


----------



## ubo22

lozloz1 said:


> I took 3 of my Michael Kors bags on a cruise round Italy earlier this month. It was soo hot but amazing! I guess they also count as modelling pictures as well
> 
> I took my east/west black saffiano hamilton to Venice.
> My small mandarin saffiano travel tote came with me to Pisa.
> I used my black saffiano jet set travel wallet with chain to Dubrovnik and also used it without the chain for the black tie night.
> I bought my Michael Kors sunglasses there too.
> 
> I love Michael Kors!


What a wonderful collection of photos and handbags!  Your trip sounds like it was eventful and fun.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I am just replying to your post as you mentioned MK sunglasses.  I've been regularly popping in to my local TK Maxx looking for those elusive bags!  They haven't appeared but I did get some MK sunglasses, they were named Palo Alto- I'm thinking of returning them though!




Now strangly enough I was in our branch yesterday and guess what I was trying on lol.  They had about 3 different styles.  They had those but in black, not that colour.  I wandered round for ages with another style clutched in my hand but put them back.  I prefer the ones u bought in the tortoiseshell. In black they had odd coloured lenses.

They had two black kors bags yesterday a bowling style can't remember name and another shoulder bag.  I was disappointed no new coloured ones (husband probably sighed with relief.) maybe my run of good luck is at an end.  I don't buy black as would never use.

Where those £39.99?  Good deal, are u just not sure about them?  I spent ages trying sunnies on in there yesterday.  Usually I bypass as I tend to stick to Oakleys.

So disappointed they aren't stocking bags at ur local.  Tell them they need to and their loosing sales by you because of it.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Now strangly enough I was in our branch yesterday and guess what I was trying on lol.  They had about 3 different styles.  They had those but in black, not that colour.  I wandered round for ages with another style clutched in my hand but put them back.  I prefer the ones u bought in the tortoiseshell. In black they had odd coloured lenses.
> 
> They had two black kors bags yesterday a bowling style can't remember name and another shoulder bag.  I was disappointed no new coloured ones (husband probably sighed with relief.) maybe my run of good luck is at an end.  I don't buy black as would never use.
> 
> Where those £39.99?  Good deal, are u just not sure about them?  I spent ages trying sunnies on in there yesterday.  Usually I bypass as I tend to stick to Oakleys.
> 
> So disappointed they aren't stocking bags at ur local.  Tell them they need to and their loosing sales by you because of it.


Yes they were £39.99- more than I have ever spent on sunglasses!!  I really like them (the black ones were there too and I didn't like them much either) I too spent ages going between 3pairs- I looked stupid and my husbands reaction to each one was "they are sunglasses"- at lest he has opinions on my bags and enjoys helping me choose one but sunglasses were a step too far!  I think I am having second thoughts because I felt guilty spending the money on them, there is a small scratch (not affecting vision) and I wonder if they are too big!


----------



## ilysukixD

I know Macys ships to countries outside from US, so check it they will ship these pairs to UK!! I know there's online companies like fartech, forzieri, etc that ships world wide, so take a look into them. I really have very wide feet and it's sad to know my feet fit 6 or 6 1/2 for length but since i have wide feet i need to choose btw 61/2 or 7.


trefusisgirl said:


> Firstly you don't seem to have wide and short feet lol.  I do, i am like a hobbit if i start getting hairy toes they could cast me in a lord of the rings film!
> 
> Secondly, love the matching bags and shoes combo. Those shoes look so so comfy.  My favs are the tan as i just love that colour.  I didn't even realise mk did shoes like that.  I've only ever seen high heels.
> 
> Even though as I am in UK I can't order from the kors website (really wish they would let us, us UK ladies would put a lot of business
> There way,) I am now going to check out the shoes.  I only ever look at the bags and sunnies.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Yes they were £39.99- more than I have ever spent on sunglasses!!  I really like them (the black ones were there too and I didn't like them much either) I too spent ages going between 3pairs- I looked stupid and my husbands reaction to each one was "they are sunglasses"- at lest he has opinions on my bags and enjoys helping me choose one but sunglasses were a step too far!  I think I am having second thoughts because I felt guilty spending the money on them, there is a small scratch (not affecting vision) and I wonder if they are too big!




Well if it was me and obviously it isn't it is u, if they had a scratch I would return them especially if it is more than you would usually pay.  Unfortunately they are jam packed on the stands in there and i've often seen them just shoved in with another pair, etc.  

The reason I didn't buy the ones I was looking at was cause in the end I took a photo and looked at it and felt they were too big on my face.  

If you want to send me a photo do and I will be honest in what I think they look like.  I am known for saying if I think something suits or doesn't. As I prefer to give an honest opinion than just go "oh yes they are nice."  Different things suit different people.

My hubby seems like yours, bags is fine sunglasses is too much and I can feel him yawning.  That is probably why I never usually try them on.  Yesterday I was out without him and my 18 yr old son, so could indulge in what they consider boring!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

ilysukixD said:


> I know Macys ships to countries outside from US, so check it they will ship these pairs to UK!! I know there's online companies like fartech, forzieri, etc that ships world wide, so take a look into them. I really have very wide feet and it's sad to know my feet fit 6 or 6 1/2 for length but since i have wide feet i need to choose btw 61/2 or 7.




Oh that would be fab thank u.  I will have a look at the other sites.  I have wide but a size 5.  Would you say the shoes are true to size?  I find for example with ugg boots, not the fur lined ones i have ankle boots by them, one pair suede one pair leather.  The leather are a 5 fit fine, the suede ones i had to get a 6.  Dune are the same.  Very frustrating.  So when i order those makes now I order a 5 and a 6 at the start and return the ones which don't fit.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lozloz1 said:


> I took 3 of my Michael Kors bags on a cruise round Italy earlier this month. It was soo hot but amazing! I guess they also count as modelling pictures as well
> 
> I took my east/west black saffiano hamilton to Venice.
> My small mandarin saffiano travel tote came with me to Pisa.
> I used my black saffiano jet set travel wallet with chain to Dubrovnik and also used it without the chain for the black tie night.
> I bought my Michael Kors sunglasses there too.
> 
> I love Michael Kors!


Love all your photos! Super cute with all your different bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Welcome! I was excited to see they had it! I could, but the short strap stuck out and that drives me bonkers. I'm 5'3.


I went ahead and ordered it because I couldn't get it out of my head lol. It's free return shipping so if it doesn't work out it's no money out of pocket. I just knew I wouldn't be able to get to Nordies to try it on before the sale ended. Hopefully it works out! I guess I'll find out if the strap will drive me nuts too lol.

Oh and your sandals are cute!


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> I went ahead and ordered it because I couldn't get it out of my head lol. It's free return shipping so if it doesn't work out it's no money out of pocket. I just knew I wouldn't be able to get to Nordies to try it on before the sale ended. Hopefully it works out! I guess I'll find out if the strap will drive me nuts too lol.
> 
> Oh and your sandals are cute!




Honestly, if you really like it you should totally try it! I loved the color so much. I'm more into structured bags and only own one slouchy one (the coach phoebe) and I only carry it a lot because it's easy to organize. If I didn't already have a slouchy bag I would have given that one a chance too!! Let me know how it works out, the straps might be adjustable! 

Oh thanks, I LOVE leopard!!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Well if it was me and obviously it isn't it is u, if they had a scratch I would return them especially if it is more than you would usually pay.  Unfortunately they are jam packed on the stands in there and i've often seen them just shoved in with another pair, etc.
> 
> The reason I didn't buy the ones I was looking at was cause in the end I took a photo and looked at it and felt they were too big on my face.
> 
> If you want to send me a photo do and I will be honest in what I think they look like.  I am known for saying if I think something suits or doesn't. As I prefer to give an honest opinion than just go "oh yes they are nice."  Different things suit different people.
> 
> My hubby seems like yours, bags is fine sunglasses is too much and I can feel him yawning.  That is probably why I never usually try them on.  Yesterday I was out without him and my 18 yr old son, so could indulge in what they consider boring!!!


Thank you for your offer, I will have another try and if I am still undecided I might ask you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Honestly, if you really like it you should totally try it! I loved the color so much. I'm more into structured bags and only own one slouchy one (the coach phoebe) and I only carry it a lot because it's easy to organize. If I didn't already have a slouchy bag I would have given that one a chance too!! Let me know how it works out, the straps might be adjustable!
> 
> Oh thanks, I LOVE leopard!!


I love Dark Dune...such a pretty neutral. I'll definitely let you know what I think when I get it!


----------



## kerriberri76

I just picked up this beauty at Macy's for $137! It's the large Greenwich in Navy/Pale Blue. I love the Greenwich so much!


----------



## Nymeria1

lozloz1 said:


> I took 3 of my Michael Kors bags on a cruise round Italy earlier this month. It was soo hot but amazing! I guess they also count as modelling pictures as well
> 
> I took my east/west black saffiano hamilton to Venice.
> My small mandarin saffiano travel tote came with me to Pisa.
> I used my black saffiano jet set travel wallet with chain to Dubrovnik and also used it without the chain for the black tie night.
> I bought my Michael Kors sunglasses there too.
> 
> I love Michael Kors!



I love all your bags, so pretty, and all your pics, especially the one of you sitting on the Iron Throne!!  How cool is that?  I'm a huge Game of Thrones fan!  . looks like an awesome trip; thanks for sharing!


----------



## omri

kerriberri76 said:


> I just picked up this beauty at Macy's for $137! It's the large Greenwich in Navy/Pale Blue. I love the Greenwich so much!
> 
> View attachment 3075104



Congrats,great price!I love Greenwich too, my is in Heritage blue/Navy


----------



## BeachBagGal

kerriberri76 said:


> I just picked up this beauty at Macy's for $137! It's the large Greenwich in Navy/Pale Blue. I love the Greenwich so much!
> 
> View attachment 3075104


Very nice and great deal!


----------



## tke06

Last week I was in TX and I found this bag for $143.


----------



## ubo22

tke06 said:


> Last week I was in TX and I found this bag for $143.
> View attachment 3075331


What color is that?


----------



## tke06

It's Heritage Blue.


----------



## tke06

ubo22 said:


> What color is that?




Heritage Blue.


----------



## ubo22

tke06 said:


> Heritage Blue.


It's so pretty!  Congratulations on your super steal of a purchase!


----------



## tke06

ubo22 said:


> It's so pretty!  Congratulations on your super steal of a purchase!




Thank you very much!


----------



## trefusisgirl

kerriberri76 said:


> I just picked up this beauty at Macy's for $137! It's the large Greenwich in Navy/Pale Blue. I love the Greenwich so much!
> 
> View attachment 3075104




Stunning bag, I love the greenwich and that is a great colour combo.  Great price to, congrats enjoy it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

tke06 said:


> Last week I was in TX and I found this bag for $143.
> View attachment 3075331




That is a gorgeous colour and an absolute bargain price.  Love it when us ladies get bags we love for great prices.


----------



## trefusisgirl

lozloz1 said:


> I took 3 of my Michael Kors bags on a cruise round Italy earlier this month. It was soo hot but amazing! I guess they also count as modelling pictures as well
> 
> I took my east/west black saffiano hamilton to Venice.
> My small mandarin saffiano travel tote came with me to Pisa.
> I used my black saffiano jet set travel wallet with chain to Dubrovnik and also used it without the chain for the black tie night.
> I bought my Michael Kors sunglasses there too.
> 
> I love Michael Kors!




Lovely to see such beautiful scenic mod shots.  Love the way you got to use the jet set travel in 2 totally different ways and what a lovely photo of you and ur partner all glammed up, you both look stunning.

It is great you have such a good mix in ur kors collection.  All your outfits look lovely to and you look so happy, so clearly it was a fantastic holiday.  Hope you came home relaxed and chilled after seeing so many wonderful sights.


----------



## lozloz1

Thanks for all of your lovely comments everyone. I would definitely recommend cruises!


----------



## Miss BB

Jet Set Crossbody


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss BB said:


> Jet Set Crossbody


Cute! Is this the new DD one from Nordies sale?


----------



## tke06

trefusisgirl said:


> That is a gorgeous colour and an absolute bargain price.  Love it when us ladies get bags we love for great prices.




Thank you, and yes to the bargains! I'm new to MK and I'm having fun finding treasures from a season ago. I hear others say they don't like having the same bags as everyone else. To me, it feels good. I grew up pretty poor so to be in a position as an adult to even have disposable income is amazing. I enjoy having what others have. I differentiate myself internally, not by what I wear on my arm. Thanks to all the lovely supportive MK ladies here. This forum is always so warm and inviting and a real pleasure to participate in.


----------



## Miss BB

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Is this the new DD one from Nordies sale?


DD?? Not sure which designer that is... This is MK Jet Set in size Large


----------



## BeachBagGal

Miss BB said:


> DD?? Not sure which designer that is... This is MK Jet Set in size Large


Oops sorry. DD = Dark Dune (the color)


----------



## Miss BB

BeachBagGal said:


> Oops sorry. DD = Dark Dune (the color)


yes, dark dune ! Looove the color!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Miss BB said:


> Jet Set Crossbody


Sweet! Love the chain strap.


----------



## CinthiaZ

MK MOXLEY in Black. Love all the zippers on this bag! They are even onn the straps! Too bad it does not come in silver hardware. What a shame! It also converts to a larger or smaller size. One of my favorite MK designs. And no one can say he copied this one! lol! These are his own designs that make MK so awesome!


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> MK MOXLEY in Black. Love all the zippers on this bag! They are even onn the straps! Too bad it does not come in silver hardware. What a shame! It also converts to a larger or smaller size. One of my favorite MK designs. And no one can say he copied this one! lol! These are his own designs that make MK so awesome!




Wow! That is one beautiful bag! Love the zippers.


----------



## myvillarreal26

Just purchased this wallet at Marshalls! I just had to get a matching wallet and I'm glad I found it a great price! Love it! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## the_baglover

tke06 said:


> Thank you, and yes to the bargains! I'm new to MK and I'm having fun finding treasures from a season ago. I hear others say they don't like having the same bags as everyone else. To me, it feels good. I grew up pretty poor so to be in a position as an adult to even have disposable income is amazing. I enjoy having what others have. I differentiate myself internally, not by what I wear on my arm. Thanks to all the lovely supportive MK ladies here. This forum is always so warm and inviting and a real pleasure to participate in.



Congrats on your bag! And I agree completely with what you said.


----------



## the_baglover

CinthiaZ said:


> MK MOXLEY in Black. Love all the zippers on this bag! They are even onn the straps! Too bad it does not come in silver hardware. What a shame! It also converts to a larger or smaller size. One of my favorite MK designs. And no one can say he copied this one! lol! These are his own designs that make MK so awesome!



Lovely bag. I like the zippers. Did you buy it?


----------



## Sarah03

CinthiaZ said:


> MK MOXLEY in Black. Love all the zippers on this bag! They are even onn the straps! Too bad it does not come in silver hardware. What a shame! It also converts to a larger or smaller size. One of my favorite MK designs. And no one can say he copied this one! lol! These are his own designs that make MK so awesome!




CZ with another awesome rock & roll bag!  Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Sarah03 said:


> CZ with another awesome rock & roll bag!  Love it!


lol!! Oh yes, I should put it in my Rock N Roll Thread, shouldn't I??  Or how about this MK JULES?  Do ya think this belongs there too?? lol!


----------



## Sarah03

CinthiaZ said:


> lol!! Oh yes, I should put it in my Rock N Roll Thread, shouldn't I??  Or how about this MK JULES?  Do ya think this belongs there too?? lol!




Yes and yes!  That Jules is awesome too!  I love your style. It's so fun!


----------



## swdl

Hello! I m happy to share with you my new jules


----------



## CinthiaZ

swdl said:


> Hello! I m happy to share with you my new jules


Pretty colors on nice soft leather. Is this the one that is Reversible?


----------



## trefusisgirl

tke06 said:


> Thank you, and yes to the bargains! I'm new to MK and I'm having fun finding treasures from a season ago. I hear others say they don't like having the same bags as everyone else. To me, it feels good. I grew up pretty poor so to be in a position as an adult to even have disposable income is amazing. I enjoy having what others have. I differentiate myself internally, not by what I wear on my arm. Thanks to all the lovely supportive MK ladies here. This forum is always so warm and inviting and a real pleasure to participate in.




Well said. I buy my bags for me, no one else.  I enjoy them (my best friend thinks I am mad with my kors collection she doesn't understand my passion for it at all.). We have even agreed not to discuss it as she thinks I waste my money and I definately don't. I love this forum as we are all like minded and understand each others excitement at what we buy or see and you learn so much.

I love, like you, finding a lovely bag or purse for a steal of a price it makes it even more satisfying.

Happy collecting.x


----------



## HesitantShopper

swdl said:


> Hello! I m happy to share with you my new jules



how pretty is that?!


----------



## Pufo

I like my MK purse, wallet, clutch, crossbody.  Just want to show my recent finds.


----------



## gratefulgirl

Pufo said:


> I like my MK purse, wallet, clutch, crossbody.  Just want to show my recent finds.




Love your purse, but I really love your phone case.


----------



## Pufo

gratefulgirl said:


> Love your purse, but I really love your phone case.


Thank you so much.  The phone case is from COACH. I got it last month at my local store.


----------



## keishapie1973

Pufo said:


> I like my MK purse, wallet, clutch, crossbody.  Just want to show my recent finds.




Very nice!!! Love that Selma.....[emoji3]


----------



## TnC

Pufo said:


> I like my MK purse, wallet, clutch, crossbody.  Just want to show my recent finds.



Beautiful collection! Love the colors


----------



## Pufo

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! Love that Selma.....[emoji3]


I really like your chili MK, too.  I almost got it, then I changed my mind to nickel color.


----------



## Pufo

TnC said:


> Beautiful collection! Love the colors


The Sutton is my fav, too!!! I wish I could afford all...


----------



## D.Q.

Just picked up my first MK medium Colette bag in Ecru/sun. I'm loving the style and was drawn to this color way when I first saw it online. I just am not sure if I should keep it because It's more colorful than all my bags. Could I get away wearing this in the winter or is it a summer only bag you think?


----------



## keishapie1973

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3077896
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first MK medium Colette bag in Ecru/sun. I'm loving the style and was drawn to this color way when I first saw it online. I just am not sure if I should keep it because It's more colorful than all my bags. Could I get away wearing this in the winter or is it a summer only bag you think?




Very cute!!! I saw someone carrying this color combo last week. I do think this combo is more seasonal. If it was the all leather version, then it could be an all season pop of color.....[emoji3]


----------



## Heather C

Finally got this white Travel tote


----------



## HesitantShopper

Pufo said:


> I like my MK purse, wallet, clutch, crossbody.  Just want to show my recent finds.



Great collection there!



D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3077896
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first MK medium Colette bag in Ecru/sun. I'm loving the style and was drawn to this color way when I first saw it online. I just am not sure if I should keep it because It's more colorful than all my bags. Could I get away wearing this in the winter or is it a summer only bag you think?



Nice, to me it's seasonal i wouldn't go past October BUT that is me.. i don't think the purse police would come along and try anything lol  some people love pops of color for the darker months. 



Heather C said:


> Finally got this white Travel tote



sharp!


----------



## Nymeria1

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3077896
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first MK medium Colette bag in Ecru/sun. I'm loving the style and was drawn to this color way when I first saw it online. I just am not sure if I should keep it because It's more colorful than all my bags. Could I get away wearing this in the winter or is it a summer only bag you think?



While this is a very lovely bag, I think that I would only use it in the summer due to the very light canvas/fabric on it.  If it were all leather, it may be a different story, and could be used as a pop of color.  However, this is just MO.  Usually, bags of this type are very seasonal.


----------



## D.Q.

keishapie1973 said:


> Very cute!!! I saw someone carrying this color combo last week. I do think this combo is more seasonal. If it was the all leather version, then it could be an all season pop of color.....[emoji3]



Thanks, I thought so. But I guess I can still enjoy it for a couple of months.


----------



## Bootlover07

D.Q. said:


> Thanks, I thought so. But I guess I can still enjoy it for a couple of months.




I love the yellow! I look terrible in that color but think it's so pretty! I think you could definitely carry it into fall and then whenever you wanted a pop of color in the cold months. I have a sapphire blue sutton and I love it with my winter clothes for a bright pick me up!


----------



## Pufo

Heather C said:


> Finally got this white Travel tote


That is solo cute!!


----------



## Pufo

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3077896
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first MK medium Colette bag in Ecru/sun. I'm loving the style and was drawn to this color way when I first saw it online. I just am not sure if I should keep it because It's more colorful than all my bags. Could I get away wearing this in the winter or is it a summer only bag you think?


I almost got it, but in brown leather...


----------



## CinthiaZ

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3077896
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first MK medium Colette bag in Ecru/sun. I'm loving the style and was drawn to this color way when I first saw it online. I just am not sure if I should keep it because It's more colorful than all my bags. Could I get away wearing this in the winter or is it a summer only bag you think?


Very nice. I am about to break down and get one of these Collettes. Just have to find one with silver hardware and black, if possible. You can easily wear this pretty yellow into the fall. Yellow looks so pretty contrasted with golden fall colors. Think how well it would pop your fall browns, greens, and oranges. Would look great! You could definitely wear this all year long. Just have to pear it up right.


----------



## debssx3

small sutton


----------



## TnC

debssx3 said:


> View attachment 3079109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small sutton



Beautiful! We're purse twins! Love the small sutton


----------



## D.Q.

CinthiaZ said:


> Yellow looks so pretty contrasted with golden fall colors. Think how well it would pop your fall browns, greens, and oranges. Would look great! You could definitely wear this all year long. Just have to pear it up right.




Well, when you put it that way! [emoji173]&#65039;

I had this bag on my wishlist but it sold out on the MK site, walked into Macy's while on vacation and there is sat on the clearance table and I knew it was a sign. Your reply just got me excited about it all over again. Thanks!


----------



## inlovewbags

Here is my current MK family...love saffiano leather and the hobo bags are very comfortable.. &#9786;


----------



## zuska

May I join you with my small collection of MK bags?


----------



## the_baglover

zuska said:


> May I join you with my small collection of MK bags?



Lovely collection. I like your Cynthia. What is the colour?


----------



## zuska

the_baglover said:


> Lovely collection. I like your Cynthia. What is the colour?


 
Its dune


----------



## coivcte

I have not seen any reviews or photos of this Miranda Drawstring on the forum. Wonder why it is not that popular.....


----------



## swdl

CinthiaZ said:


> Pretty colors on nice soft leather. Is this the one that is Reversible?


Tkanks. No it isn't. The interior has the MK monogram.


----------



## swdl

HesitantShopper said:


> how pretty is that?!


----------



## inlovewbags

zuska said:


> May I join you with my small collection of MK bags?



Love your collection!  Bag twins with the blue Sutton !


----------



## myluvofbags

inlovewbags said:


> Here is my current MK family...love saffiano leather and the hobo bags are very comfortable.. &#9786;



Great collection,  twinsies on the graysons!


----------



## myluvofbags

zuska said:


> May I join you with my small collection of MK bags?



It won't stay small for long,  lol!  Great start!   Twinsies on the Cynthia and cousins on Charm tassel.   Love the pop of pink bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

inlovewbags said:


> Here is my current MK family...love saffiano leather and the hobo bags are very comfortable.. &#9786;


Wow! Great mix! Love those Moxley bags! That is a wonderful design by Michael that no one can say he copied from anyone. He has many great designs like that. Very nice collection!


----------



## CinthiaZ

zuska said:


> May I join you with my small collection of MK bags?


Nice! What is the blue bag with the tassle? Is it in the Bedford series? NICE!


----------



## omri

inlovewbags said:


> Here is my current MK family...love saffiano leather and the hobo bags are very comfortable.. &#9786;



Wow! Big bag family


----------



## omri

zuska said:


> May I join you with my small collection of MK bags?



Nice collection


----------



## omri

Here is my small collection


----------



## cny1941

omri said:


> Here is my small collection




Love all those colors. Beautiful collection!


----------



## omri

cny1941 said:


> Love all those colors. Beautiful collection!



Thank you


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Nice! What is the blue bag with the tassle? Is it in the Bedford series? NICE!



I have one like that in zinnia and it was just called Charm tassel shoulder bag from the outlet.   I believe the boutique one has the outside zipper going at an angle.


----------



## myluvofbags

myluvofbags said:


> I have one like that in zinnia and it was just called Charm tassel shoulder bag from the outlet.   I believe the boutique one has the outside zipper going at an angle.



Lol, that's the one I was talking about that has those Orings!


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> I have not seen any reviews or photos of this Miranda Drawstring on the forum. Wonder why it is not that popular.....


I would say more like, not real attainable! lol! At 2000.00! It is a gorgeous well made bag that I don't think anyone would refuse as a gift! lol! GORGEOUS!  Love the inside contrasting color. Nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

omri said:


> Here is my small collection


Off to a great start! Nice colors and love all those outer pockets on your bags. Aren't they handy?


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> i have one like that in zinnia and it was just called charm tassel shoulder bag from the outlet.   I believe the boutique one has the outside zipper going at an angle.


sweet!!


----------



## coivcte

CinthiaZ said:


> I would say more like, not real attainable! lol! At 2000.00! It is a gorgeous well made bag that I don't think anyone would refuse as a gift! lol! GORGEOUS!  Love the inside contrasting color. Nice!



No no not $2000. It was about AUD900+ which is USD700+. I love the colour contrast too....


----------



## inlovewbags

omri said:


> Here is my small collection



Great colors!


----------



## CinthiaZ

coivcte said:


> No no not $2000. It was about AUD900+ which is USD700+. I love the colour contrast too....


Well I was off 1000 or so! lol! I thought I saw it just yesterday on the MK website for 2000. Must have been a different Miranda. This one is sweet!


----------



## jenjen1964

coivcte said:


> I have not seen any reviews or photos of this Miranda Drawstring on the forum. Wonder why it is not that popular.....



I love this bag!  There is a Miranda thread and I think there are pics and maybe a review.  Know there is a review on YouTube. I so want to see this IRL


----------



## lozloz1

trefusisgirl said:


> Lovely to see such beautiful scenic mod shots.  Love the way you got to use the jet set travel in 2 totally different ways and what a lovely photo of you and ur partner all glammed up, you both look stunning.
> 
> It is great you have such a good mix in ur kors collection.  All your outfits look lovely to and you look so happy, so clearly it was a fantastic holiday.  Hope you came home relaxed and chilled after seeing so many wonderful sights.


Sorry I know this post is old but thank you so much and we had fun - saving up for another one! I love your hamilton


----------



## kerriberri76

My newest purchase...Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Dillard's has an additional 40% off their clearance for cardholders starting today so I was able to get this for $98. I snatched it so fast I must have looked like the flash!, lol. I really love this color with silver hardwear. Here she is[emoji116]&#127995;


----------



## smileydimples

kerriberri76 said:


> My newest purchase...Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Dillard's has an additional 40% off their clearance for cardholders starting today so I was able to get this for $98. I snatched it so fast I must have looked like the flash!, lol. I really love this color with silver hardwear. Here she is[emoji116]&#127995;
> View attachment 3081207



What a great price congrats


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> My newest purchase...Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Dillard's has an additional 40% off their clearance for cardholders starting today so I was able to get this for $98. I snatched it so fast I must have looked like the flash!, lol. I really love this color with silver hardwear. Here she is[emoji116]&#55356;&#57339;
> View attachment 3081207


GORGEOUS!!  I love the Sutton!  I saw one on ebay that was in soft leather and it freaked me out! It was absolutely gorgeous in black with silver hardware, but I was afraid it was a fake. Do they make the Sutton in soft leather??  I didn't think so??


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> GORGEOUS!!  I love the Sutton!  I saw one on ebay that was in soft leather and it freaked me out! It was absolutely gorgeous in black with silver hardware, but I was afraid it was a fake. Do they make the Sutton in soft leather??  I didn't think so??




Thanks! 

I thought they made a Sutton in soft leather but it was called a Bedford something? I swore I saw an old review on YouTube about one a while back.  I could however be losing my mind too, lol.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> GORGEOUS!!  I love the Sutton!  I saw one on ebay that was in soft leather and it freaked me out! It was absolutely gorgeous in black with silver hardware, but I was afraid it was a fake. Do they make the Sutton in soft leather??  I didn't think so??


The Sutton was originally called the Dressy and came in a soft leather version.


----------



## CocoChannel

kerriberri76 said:


> My newest purchase...Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Dillard's has an additional 40% off their clearance for cardholders starting today so I was able to get this for $98. I snatched it so fast I must have looked like the flash!, lol. I really love this color with silver hardwear. Here she is[emoji116]&#127995;
> View attachment 3081207




Awesome price!!!!! Love this it's beautiful with the silver hardware! Enjoy[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

kerriberri76 said:


> My newest purchase...Medium Sutton in Fucshia w/SHW. Dillard's has an additional 40% off their clearance for cardholders starting today so I was able to get this for $98. I snatched it so fast I must have looked like the flash!, lol. I really love this color with silver hardwear. Here she is[emoji116]&#127995;
> View attachment 3081207




So pretty and what a GREAT price!! Love those good deals!


----------



## kerriberri76

CocoChannel said:


> Awesome price!!!!! Love this it's beautiful with the silver hardware! Enjoy[emoji5]&#65039;




The silver hardwear AND that price.....I had to have it!


----------



## kerriberri76

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and what a GREAT price!! Love those good deals!




I love good deals!


----------



## kerriberri76

smileydimples said:


> What a great price congrats




Thanks! It basically jumped into my arms when I saw the price!


----------



## B_girl_

My Macy's exclusive! Only paid 141 for it  in the beautiful raspberry


----------



## CocoChannel

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3081408
> 
> 
> My Macy's exclusive! Only paid 141 for it  in the beautiful raspberry




I love this backpack. Did you get it in store or order online? Is it marked down or something? That seems like a great deal[emoji2]


----------



## B_girl_

CocoChannel said:


> I love this backpack. Did you get it in store or order online? Is it marked down or something? That seems like a great deal[emoji2]




I got it in the store! The nice lady was willing to give me 20 percent off because I'm one of her best customers!


----------



## CocoChannel

B_girl_ said:


> I got it in the store! The nice lady was willing to give me 20 percent off because I'm one of her best customers!




Don't you love that! I love a great deal...Enjoy! I love the raspberry[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## B_girl_

CocoChannel said:


> Don't you love that! I love a great deal...Enjoy! I love the raspberry[emoji5]&#65039;




Thank you so much!! Yes getting good deals is great [emoji6]


----------



## Bootlover07

My updated collection! Peanut messenger, sapphire jet set, large pearl grey Selma, medium fushcia Selma messenger, and large sapphire sutton!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> My updated collection! Peanut messenger, sapphire jet set, large pearl grey Selma, medium fushcia Selma messenger, and large sapphire sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081500


Love the styles and colors in your collection!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Love the styles and colors in your collection!




Thank you! I've been considering adding either a dark khaki or dark dune medium sutton so that I have something in the Browns. [emoji16] I didn't think I'd want another sutton, but I like how it goes crossbody and I love dark dune (the taupe version, not the new brown one). I would get another Selma but want to vary my collection


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! I've been considering adding either a dark khaki or dark dune medium sutton so that I have something in the Browns. [emoji16] I didn't think I'd want another sutton, but I like how it goes crossbody and I love dark dune (the taupe version, not the new brown one). I would get another Selma but want to vary my collection


You've tried the medium size Sutton cross-body?  Does it sit better than the large that way?  I added extra holes to my large Sutton shoulder strap to make it longer and found it really does make a positive difference to where it hits my body when carried on my shoulder.  I can also wear it cross-body now if need be.

Your peanut medium Selma messenger is in the brown family, just lighter on the spectrum.  Do you feel you also need a darker brown?  Dark dune (the taupe version) really leans more grey than brown IMO.  I find dark khaki to be a lighter version of dark dune.  Luggage is a true medium brown.


----------



## TotallyTaupe

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3077896
> 
> 
> Just picked up my first MK medium Colette bag in Ecru/sun. I'm loving the style and was drawn to this color way when I first saw it online. I just am not sure if I should keep it because It's more colorful than all my bags. Could I get away wearing this in the winter or is it a summer only bag you think?


Yes! Anything goes nowadays -there are no hard and fast rules. Sometimes a pop of color in dark weather is just the thing!

It's lovely - congratulations.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> My updated collection! Peanut messenger, sapphire jet set, large pearl grey Selma, medium fushcia Selma messenger, and large sapphire sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081500


Pretty family!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> You've tried the medium size Sutton cross-body?  Does it sit better than the large that way?  I added extra holes to my large Sutton shoulder strap to make it longer and found it really does make a positive difference to where it hits my body when carried on my shoulder.  I can also wear it cross-body now if need be.
> 
> Your peanut medium Selma messenger is in the brown family, just lighter on the spectrum.  Do you feel you also need a darker brown?  Dark dune (the taupe version) really leans more grey than brown IMO.  I find dark khaki to be a lighter version of dark dune.  Luggage is a true medium brown.




Yes, I tried the medium dark khaki on in store today just to see. I wasn't completely sold on the color but liked the size. I also tried on the dark dune Ava to compare color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
I think I would like dark dune or pearl grey better, but I already have the Selma in grey. I adore that color but it's a little pale and doesn't look right with some of my clothes because it kind of washes things out. I would get another Selma but want to keep my collection varied. If I don't like the sutton in dune I would get a medium Selma in dune. The messenger is more of my shopping, hanging out bag so I don't use it everyday. Here are pics of the dark khaki sutton (medium) and dune Ava.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, I tried the medium dark khaki on in store today just to see. I wasn't completely sold on the color but liked the size. I also tried on the dark dune Ava to compare color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081611
> View attachment 3081612
> View attachment 3081613
> View attachment 3081614
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would like dark dune or pearl grey better, but I already have the Selma in grey. I adore that color but it's a little pale and doesn't look right with some of my clothes because it kind of washes things out. I would get another Selma but want to keep my collection varied. If I don't like the sutton in dune I would get a medium Selma in dune. The messenger is more of my shopping, hanging out bag so I don't use it everyday. Here are pics of the dark khaki sutton (medium) and dune Ava.


Medium Sutton looks good on you.  Since you already have a lighter brown (peanut) in the medium Selma messenger, I'd go with a slightly darker brown for your Sutton.  Since you like grey, then you should get dark dune since it really is a brownish-grey taupe.

Have you considered any other structured MK bags in dark dune?  I like the Sutton and the Selma, but since you already have those styles in your collection, maybe there is another structured MK bag that you might like?


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Medium Sutton looks good on you.  Since you already have a lighter brown (peanut) in the medium Selma messenger, I'd go with a slightly darker brown for your Sutton.  Since you like grey, then you should get dark dune since it really is a brownish-grey taupe.
> 
> Have you considered any other structured MK bags in dark dune?  I like the Sutton and the Selma, but since you already have those styles in your collection, maybe there is another structured MK bag that you might like?




I've been looking and I will probably wait a bit to see if anything comes out that I love. Nothing jumps out at me now, at least not in structure. I like the NS Hamilton a lot but it's way too big for me and I'm not a fan of the EW. I also bought a Cindy on sale and returned it the next day because the handles wouldn't lay flat and I didn't like the bottom. It's really cute and I love it on others but it's not for me. I really like classic bags that aren't too trendy and the Selma and sutton are two that I don't get sick of. I obviously love my jet set too but I don't love any color as much as my sapphire! Hopefully MK comes out with some new stuff!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> The Sutton was originally called the Dressy and came in a soft leather version.


Wow! That's good to know, but now I am mad I didn't buy it! lol! It was gorgeous! Had real good form too. Would have been perfect for me. Now you got me looking for another one UBO! lol! My husband loves you! lol!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I've been looking and I will probably wait a bit to see if anything comes out that I love. Nothing jumps out at me now, at least not in structure. I like the NS Hamilton a lot but it's way too big for me and I'm not a fan of the EW. I also bought a Cindy on sale and returned it the next day because the handles wouldn't lay flat and I didn't like the bottom. It's really cute and I love it on others but it's not for me. I really like classic bags that aren't too trendy and the Selma and sutton are two that I don't get sick of. I obviously love my jet set too but I don't love any color as much as my sapphire! Hopefully MK comes out with some new stuff!!


Sounds like a plan.  Since you only own one Sutton, adding another would be fine.  However, since you said your pearl grey Selma may be a bit too pale for your wardrobe, maybe you could consider replacing it with a dark dune one...a different shade of grey.  LOL!  :lolots:  Otherwise, I think holding off and taking a look at some of the new styles coming out would be best.


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Wow! That's good to know, but now I am mad I didn't buy it! lol! It was gorgeous! Had real good form too. Would have been perfect for me. Now you got me looking for another one UBO! lol! My husband loves you! lol!


  Glad to help.  LOL!


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I thought they made a Sutton in soft leather but it was called a Bedford something? I swore I saw an old review on YouTube about one a while back.  I could however be losing my mind too, lol.





ubo22 said:


> The Sutton was originally called the Dressy and came in a soft leather version.




Nobody bought it!! So I am going to contact this seller and see if she will sell it to me. It is one in a million. I looked for others and this is the only one! Isn't it gorgeous?? Not the best pics, but I bet it is beautiful in person.

I always loved the Sutton but I prefer the leather I am accustomed to. This bag was made for ME!!  At first I thought it was fake, but now that you told me they did make one in soft leather, the hunt is on! lol!


----------



## trefusisgirl

lozloz1 said:


> Sorry I know this post is old but thank you so much and we had fun - saving up for another one! I love your hamilton




I can well understand why ur saving, looked an amazing experience.

Thank you.  I love my hamilton as it is probably the most neutral bag I have and I love the heather with the shw.


----------



## Demen

medium Selma messenger is enjoying my chair at office ^^


----------



## trefusisgirl

My new bedford clutch in orange.  Only bought today and I love it as I can fit my iphone my small MK wallet and a couple of other small bits in it.


----------



## Christa72720

trefusisgirl said:


> My new bedford clutch in orange.  Only bought today and I love it as I can fit my iphone my small MK wallet and a couple of other small bits in it.
> 
> View attachment 3082016




Love them too! I have three. They are perfect to just grab and go and they fit a ton!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Christa72720 said:


> Love them too! I have three. They are perfect to just grab and go and they fit a ton!




Yes I was surprised how roomy it is.  I think I may leather protect the body as I will be carrying it mostly by that and wear handcreams a lot and don't want to stain the leather.

Orange will go great as i wear a lot of navy.


----------



## Christa72720

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes I was surprised how roomy it is.  I think I may leather protect the body as I will be carrying it mostly by that and wear handcreams a lot and don't want to stain the leather.
> 
> Orange will go great as i wear a lot of navy.



Good idea, and I love the orange!


----------



## cny1941

New Selma messenger in aquamarine [emoji4]


----------



## MKbaglover

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3082766
> 
> 
> New Selma messenger in aquamarine [emoji4]


I love aquamarine as a splash of colour!! Beautiful.


----------



## Christa72720

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3082766
> 
> 
> New Selma messenger in aquamarine [emoji4]


I have the matching wallet and I LOVE that color!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Demen said:


> medium Selma messenger is enjoying my chair at office ^^



Love your medium Selma!!! Beautiful color.....


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3082766
> 
> 
> New Selma messenger in aquamarine [emoji4]



Gorgeous!!!! Aquamarine is such a beautiful shade of blue....


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> My new bedford clutch in orange.  Only bought today and I love it as I can fit my iphone my small MK wallet and a couple of other small bits in it.
> 
> View attachment 3082016


Cute wristlet!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3082766
> 
> 
> New Selma messenger in aquamarine [emoji4]


Love the Messenger and color! Med size?


----------



## Demen

keishapie1973 said:


> Love your medium Selma!!! Beautiful color.....



Thank you ^^


----------



## cny1941

MKbaglover said:


> I love aquamarine as a splash of colour!! Beautiful.







Christa72720 said:


> I have the matching wallet and I LOVE that color!!







keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Aquamarine is such a beautiful shade of blue....







BeachBagGal said:


> Love the Messenger and color! Med size?




Thank you. Both are medium.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Part of my Dillards loot from today:

View attachment 3083431


----------



## kerriberri76

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Part of my Dillards loot from today:
> 
> View attachment 3083431




I love this! My Dillard's was wiped clean of all Michael Kors during the first day of the 40% off sale. These women near me were like savages, lol


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

kerriberri76 said:


> I love this! My Dillard's was wiped clean of all Michael Kors during the first day of the 40% off sale. These women near me were like savages, lol




This was from a Dillards further away from me. The one closest to me was picked clean of anything that I had any interest in.


----------



## CocoChannel

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Part of my Dillards loot from today:
> 
> View attachment 3083431




So pretty love this!!! What an amazing color!


----------



## MKbaglover

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Part of my Dillards loot from today:
> 
> View attachment 3083431


I always love this colour and it looks great on the Cindy!  I'm sure it was a real bargain too!


----------



## paula3boys

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Part of my Dillards loot from today:
> 
> View attachment 3083431




Medium or large? I have two medium Cindy and love them


----------



## cny1941

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Part of my Dillards loot from today:
> 
> View attachment 3083431




Pretty! Ive an eye on this bag too. Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Part of my Dillards loot from today:
> 
> View attachment 3083431



Love that EB!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Part of my Dillards loot from today:
> 
> View attachment 3083431



Congrats she is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

CocoChannel said:


> So pretty love this!!! What an amazing color!




Thanks!  I love this color.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

MKbaglover said:


> I always love this colour and it looks great on the Cindy!  I'm sure it was a real bargain too!




Thanks!  I cannot resist this color. It was on clearance for 30/40, so $125 before tax. Worked for me, lol.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

paula3boys said:


> Medium or large? I have two medium Cindy and love them




This is the large. The medium is just a bit too small for me.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

cny1941 said:


> Pretty! Ive an eye on this bag too. Congrats!




Thanks!!  This color is too hard to resist.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that EB!!!!




Me too!!!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Congrats she is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty!!!




Thanks!!  I'm so in love with this color.


----------



## smileydimples

Bought this beauty today on sale at the michael kors store on sale for 199.00 large smythe in dark khaki with embossed snake


----------



## tflowers921

smileydimples said:


> Bought this beauty today on sale at the michael kors store on sale for 199.00 large smythe in dark khaki with embossed snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084093
> View attachment 3084094
> View attachment 3084095
> View attachment 3084096
> View attachment 3084098




Congrats! Love the snake details!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Bought this beauty today on sale at the michael kors store on sale for 199.00 large smythe in dark khaki with embossed snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084093
> View attachment 3084094
> View attachment 3084095
> View attachment 3084096
> View attachment 3084098


WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's a bag we don't see often that I just bought for a steal! Debating if I will keep it or not because of the gold hardware. I love this design but can NOT find one with silver hardware! What a drag.The leather is so thick. I believe it is goat hide as it is just like my MK Naomi bag

The neatest thing about this bag is the HIDDEN compartment. You can hide money in there from the kids! lol! It is hidden under the front zipper compartment. Very nice feature on this bag. It is a perfect size too, not being too large or small. I may just keep this, we'll see.

MK McGRAW


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Here's a bag we don't see often that I just bought for a steal! Debating if I will keep it or not because of the gold hardware. I love this design but can NOT find one with silver hardware! What a drag.
> 
> The neatest thing about this bag is the HIDDEN compartment. You can hide money in there from the kids! lol! It is hidden under the front zipper compartment. Very nice feature on this bag. It is a perfect size too, not being too large or small. I may just keep this, we'll see.
> 
> MK McGRAW


Oooo I like this pretty girl!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo I like this pretty girl!!


Thanks! I do too, I just wish they made them with silver hardware. Some of my favorite MK bags only come with gold. So frustrating! I wish I looked good in gold, I just don't.


----------



## HeatherL

CinthiaZ said:


> Here's a bag we don't see often that I just bought for a steal! Debating if I will keep it or not because of the gold hardware. I love this design but can NOT find one with silver hardware! What a drag.The leather is so thick. I believe it is goat hide as it is just like my MK Naomi bag
> 
> The neatest thing about this bag is the HIDDEN compartment. You can hide money in there from the kids! lol! It is hidden under the front zipper compartment. Very nice feature on this bag. It is a perfect size too, not being too large or small. I may just keep this, we'll see.
> 
> MK McGRAW




This bag is awesome and so unique!  I'm not a fan of GHW and don't own any yellow gold jewelry because it just doesn't look good on me, but I have made exceptions if I love a bag enough and have no other choice but GHW.  I think this is a keeper [emoji3].


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Bought this beauty today on sale at the michael kors store on sale for 199.00 large smythe in dark khaki with embossed snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084093
> View attachment 3084094
> View attachment 3084095
> View attachment 3084096
> View attachment 3084098



Very nice & great deal! love the outside slip pocket.



CinthiaZ said:


> Here's a bag we don't see often that I just bought for a steal! Debating if I will keep it or not because of the gold hardware. I love this design but can NOT find one with silver hardware! What a drag.The leather is so thick. I believe it is goat hide as it is just like my MK Naomi bag
> 
> The neatest thing about this bag is the HIDDEN compartment. You can hide money in there from the kids! lol! It is hidden under the front zipper compartment. Very nice feature on this bag. It is a perfect size too, not being too large or small. I may just keep this, we'll see.
> 
> MK McGRAW



The pockets are awesome! that alone would make me not give it up lol then again i am more of the GHW than silver even though the only jewelery i wear is silver.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

smileydimples said:


> Bought this beauty today on sale at the michael kors store on sale for 199.00 large smythe in dark khaki with embossed snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084093
> View attachment 3084094
> View attachment 3084095
> View attachment 3084096
> View attachment 3084098


 
What a beauty!  Great price, too.  Congrats!


----------



## MKbaglover

My new bag!  It my first Hamilton.  I decided on this colour after I saw a lot of the new colours and preferred this.  I though it looked beautiful on the Selma but fancied a different style bag.  I would have preferred silver hardware but I loved the colour so just went for this.


----------



## CocoChannel

MKbaglover said:


> My new bag!  It my first Hamilton.  I decided on this colour after I saw a lot of the new colours and preferred this.  I though it looked beautiful on the Selma but fancied a different style bag.  I would have preferred silver hardware but I loved the colour so just went for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086800




Beautiful! Is this pale pink? It looks amazing with the gold hardware I think silver would make it look washed out with the lighter pink. Enjoy it!


----------



## cheapsweep1

smileydimples said:


> Bought this beauty today on sale at the michael kors store on sale for 199.00 large smythe in dark khaki with embossed snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3084093
> View attachment 3084094
> View attachment 3084095
> View attachment 3084096
> View attachment 3084098



Wow thats a really nice looking bag, I like it.


----------



## MKbaglover

CocoChannel said:


> Beautiful! Is this pale pink? It looks amazing with the gold hardware I think silver would make it look washed out with the lighter pink. Enjoy it!


Thank you, I think you are right about being more washed out (I really liked the studded version but it had lots of detail to distract from the paleness).


cheapsweep1 said:


> Wow thats a really nice looking bag, I like it.



Thank you


----------



## inlovewbags

MKbaglover said:


> My new bag!  It my first Hamilton.  I decided on this colour after I saw a lot of the new colours and preferred this.  I though it looked beautiful on the Selma but fancied a different style bag.  I would have preferred silver hardware but I loved the colour so just went for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086800



Beautiful!  I love it with gold hardware...you will love hamiltons..


----------



## MKbaglover

inlovewbags said:


> Beautiful!  I love it with gold hardware...you will love hamiltons..


I think I will, I like the shorter shoulder strap and having a bit of bling for a change!


----------



## cny1941

Medium Cindy in electric blue. Got her from Macy's less 25/20 with Macy's card [emoji7]


----------



## CinthiaZ

I finally found a good deal on this bag I have been trying to get for 2 years!!  I wish it came in silver hardware, but I could not resist this deal I finally found for this and I love the bag so much I am just going to deal with the gold.

MICHAEL KORS VIENNA Fringed Leather Satchel ~ MSRP $800.00!!

The leather is so soft and I think they call it the Vienna bag because it is Italian Leather. I just LOVE it!!  I noticed not many have or buy them. Must be because there are not many old hippies that are into designer bags! lol! Well this old hippie has a good home for it! I am STOKED to finally have found a good deal on one of these at less than 100.00, since it originally retailed almost 1000.00 with tax!  Look at that braided leather strap. I am in LOVE!! This also belongs in the Sexy Rock N Roll bags thread!


----------



## TnC

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally found a good deal on this bag I have been trying to get for 2 years!!  I wish it came in silver hardware, but I could not resist this deal I finally found for this and I love the bag so much I am just going to deal with the gold.
> 
> MICHAEL KORS VIENNA Fringed Leather Satchel ~ MSRP $800.00!!
> 
> The leather is so soft and I think they call it the Vienna bag because it is Italian Leather. I just LOVE it!!  I noticed not many have or buy them. Must be because there are not many old hippies that are into designer bags! lol! Well this old hippie has a good home for it! I am STOKED to finally have found a good deal on one of these at less than 100.00, since it originally retailed almost 1000.00 with tax!  Look at that braided leather strap. I am in LOVE!! This also belongs in the Sexy Rock N Roll bags thread!



Wow that is one sexy bag! You got an awesome deal!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> My new bag!  It my first Hamilton.  I decided on this colour after I saw a lot of the new colours and preferred this.  I though it looked beautiful on the Selma but fancied a different style bag.  I would have preferred silver hardware but I loved the colour so just went for this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3086800




Welcome to the hammie club.  That colour is so pretty.


----------



## cheapsweep1

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally found a good deal on this bag I have been trying to get for 2 years!!  I wish it came in silver hardware, but I could not resist this deal I finally found for this and I love the bag so much I am just going to deal with the gold.
> 
> MICHAEL KORS VIENNA Fringed Leather Satchel ~ MSRP $800.00!!
> 
> The leather is so soft and I think they call it the Vienna bag because it is Italian Leather. I just LOVE it!!  I noticed not many have or buy them. Must be because there are not many old hippies that are into designer bags! lol! Well this old hippie has a good home for it! I am STOKED to finally have found a good deal on one of these at less than 100.00, since it originally retailed almost 1000.00 with tax!  Look at that braided leather strap. I am in LOVE!! This also belongs in the Sexy Rock N Roll bags thread!



Apparently fringe is the way to go, I really like this.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cheapsweep1 said:


> Apparently fringe is the way to go, I really like this.


lol! Thanks! It is back in style right now. I see a lot of gals wearing that Steve Madden fringe bag. They are no comparison to this MK however. The Madden bag is faux leather for heavens sakes! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

TnC said:


> Wow that is one sexy bag! You got an awesome deal!!


Thanks! The leather is so soft! I keep hugging it! lol!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally found a good deal on this bag I have been trying to get for 2 years!!  I wish it came in silver hardware, but I could not resist this deal I finally found for this and I love the bag so much I am just going to deal with the gold.
> 
> MICHAEL KORS VIENNA Fringed Leather Satchel ~ MSRP $800.00!!
> 
> The leather is so soft and I think they call it the Vienna bag because it is Italian Leather. I just LOVE it!!  I noticed not many have or buy them. Must be because there are not many old hippies that are into designer bags! lol! Well this old hippie has a good home for it! I am STOKED to finally have found a good deal on one of these at less than 100.00, since it originally retailed almost 1000.00 with tax!  Look at that braided leather strap. I am in LOVE!! This also belongs in the Sexy Rock N Roll bags thread!


I was searching ebay last week and saw this bag and thought it would suit you- now you actually have it!!! It looks cool and 'on trend'!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Welcome to the hammie club.  That colour is so pretty.


Thank you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally found a good deal on this bag I have been trying to get for 2 years!!  I wish it came in silver hardware, but I could not resist this deal I finally found for this and I love the bag so much I am just going to deal with the gold.
> 
> MICHAEL KORS VIENNA Fringed Leather Satchel ~ MSRP $800.00!!
> 
> The leather is so soft and I think they call it the Vienna bag because it is Italian Leather. I just LOVE it!!  I noticed not many have or buy them. Must be because there are not many old hippies that are into designer bags! lol! Well this old hippie has a good home for it! I am STOKED to finally have found a good deal on one of these at less than 100.00, since it originally retailed almost 1000.00 with tax!  Look at that braided leather strap. I am in LOVE!! This also belongs in the Sexy Rock N Roll bags thread!


Very cool! Looks totally like you!


----------



## neonbright

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally found a good deal on this bag I have been trying to get for 2 years!!  I wish it came in silver hardware, but I could not resist this deal I finally found for this and I love the bag so much I am just going to deal with the gold.
> 
> MICHAEL KORS VIENNA Fringed Leather Satchel ~ MSRP $800.00!!
> 
> The leather is so soft and I think they call it the Vienna bag because it is Italian Leather. I just LOVE it!!  I noticed not many have or buy them. Must be because there are not many old hippies that are into designer bags! lol! Well this old hippie has a good home for it! I am STOKED to finally have found a good deal on one of these at less than 100.00, since it originally retailed almost 1000.00 with tax!  Look at that braided leather strap. I am in LOVE!! This also belongs in the Sexy Rock N Roll bags thread!


Great deal and great purse.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cool! Looks totally like you!



lol!  Yep, it's me alright! lol!  I 'think' that's good! lol! Thanks!! It will be perfect on the Harley! 





neonbright said:


> Great deal and great purse.



Thank you!


----------



## iheart_purses

My new baby!
Just brought her home today
Dark Taupe, Bedford. For those curious about the color -- As a lover and obsessee over Dark Dune, this color is a dup, or ALMOST identical, just a slight shade lighter.


----------



## smileydimples

All ready to wear tomorrow love all the detail on it my dark khaki snake embossed large Smythe


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> My new baby!
> Just brought her home today
> Dark Taupe, Bedford. For those curious about the color -- As a lover and obsessee over Dark Dune, this color is a dup, or ALMOST identical, just a slight shade lighter.
> 
> View attachment 3088554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088557


Gorgeous! I love that Bedford bag! Pretty color! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> All ready to wear tomorrow love all the detail on it my dark khaki snake embossed large Smythe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088596
> View attachment 3088597
> View attachment 3088598
> View attachment 3088599
> View attachment 3088601
> View attachment 3088602


Beautiful leather on that Smythe! Love it! MK leather bags drive me crazy! lol! Aren't they awesome??


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here's another one of my favorites. Debating if I will keep or sell. This is made of LAMB leather and is soft! I am so in love with MK  leather bags. 

MK DRAWSTRING STUDDED ASTOR - MSRP $498.00


----------



## Christa72720

iheart_purses said:


> My new baby!
> Just brought her home today
> Dark Taupe, Bedford. For those curious about the color -- As a lover and obsessee over Dark Dune, this color is a dup, or ALMOST identical, just a slight shade lighter.
> 
> View attachment 3088554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088557


I LOVE this one!!


----------



## keishapie1973

iheart_purses said:


> My new baby!
> Just brought her home today
> Dark Taupe, Bedford. For those curious about the color -- As a lover and obsessee over Dark Dune, this color is a dup, or ALMOST identical, just a slight shade lighter.
> 
> View attachment 3088554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088557



Gorgeous bag and color. I am also a lover of all bags in dark dune. Dark taupe is very close to it. You should post your modeling pic in the modeling thread.....


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> I finally found a good deal on this bag I have been trying to get for 2 years!!  I wish it came in silver hardware, but I could not resist this deal I finally found for this and I love the bag so much I am just going to deal with the gold.
> 
> MICHAEL KORS VIENNA Fringed Leather Satchel ~ MSRP $800.00!!
> 
> The leather is so soft and I think they call it the Vienna bag because it is Italian Leather. I just LOVE it!!  I noticed not many have or buy them. Must be because there are not many old hippies that are into designer bags! lol! Well this old hippie has a good home for it! I am STOKED to finally have found a good deal on one of these at less than 100.00, since it originally retailed almost 1000.00 with tax!  Look at that braided leather strap. I am in LOVE!! This also belongs in the Sexy Rock N Roll bags thread!



That is so beautiful!I love it, where on earth did you find it for so cheap??? I love love love fringe 
I somehow wish MK did more bags with fringe and or tassels hanging off...


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> My new baby!
> Just brought her home today
> Dark Taupe, Bedford. For those curious about the color -- As a lover and obsessee over Dark Dune, this color is a dup, or ALMOST identical, just a slight shade lighter.
> 
> View attachment 3088554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088557



Nice! looks great on you!



smileydimples said:


> All ready to wear tomorrow love all the detail on it my dark khaki snake embossed large Smythe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088596
> View attachment 3088597
> View attachment 3088598
> View attachment 3088599
> View attachment 3088601
> View attachment 3088602



Great details on this~


----------



## poohpooh87

I like the color.. it looks really nice on you..


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> Beautiful leather on that Smythe! Love it! MK leather bags drive me crazy! lol! Aren't they awesome??




Thank you.....the leather drives me crazy too. I catch myself only looking at leather right now I just love it so much. Thats the problem they are awesome I keep buying more lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> That is so beautiful!I love it, where on earth did you find it for so cheap??? I love love love fringe
> I somehow wish MK did more bags with fringe and or tassels hanging off...


Thank you! I found it on ebay. It is very rare and doesn't come along very often. I have been looking for a good deal on one for two years. The MK VIENNA Fringe bag is the QUEEN of all their fringe bags. Is a shame they don't make it anymore. It originally retailed over 800.00 plus tax! Sellers that list them generally ask over 250.00 for the bag and I don't blame them since they paid so much for it, but I WON'T spend that much on a used bag when I can get a new one for that kind of money. So I waited and finally this one came along for under 100.00! 
I don't really care for the Billy fringe bag. It is cute, but is made of suede and I prefer leather. The leather on this bag is amazing and so soft. I believe it is some kind of Italian leather and is why it is called the VIENNA bag. 

I like fringe too. It is so 'American' and derives from the Native Americans / Indians.  The Indians had a reason for everything they did. They put fringe on their jackets, pants, shoes, and you know why??  To protect their garments from rain. The water beads up on the fringe first and then blows off of you when riding on a horse. They didn't use it for decoration, it had a purpose, and you know what?? It WORKS!!  I have a fringe leather jacket I wear on the motorcycle and got caught in the rain one day while riding. The rain hit the fringe on my jacket and then blew off in the wind! my jacket was dry as a bone after riding 70 miles in the rain!!  Smart people, those Native Americans~


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> My new baby!
> Just brought her home today
> Dark Taupe, Bedford. For those curious about the color -- As a lover and obsessee over Dark Dune, this color is a dup, or ALMOST identical, just a slight shade lighter.
> 
> View attachment 3088554
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088557


Love this girl!! How are you liking?


----------



## iheart_purses

BeachBagGal said:


> Love this girl!! How are you liking?



So far so good, didn't take her out yet because I didn't see the point of making her sit at work all day for no reason... Can't want to wear it out! The more I think about it the more I can wear this bag with


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> So far so good, didn't take her out yet because I didn't see the point of making her sit at work all day for no reason... Can't want to wear it out! The more I think about it the more I can wear this bag with


Great! That'll be fun when you get to take her out for the 1st time.


----------



## TnC

Almost forgot to add a pic of my recent purchase. It's the Jet Set Pocket Tote in medium from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. The front pocket fits my iPhone 6 plus perfectly. Love this tote!


----------



## CocoChannel

My new purchase it came the other day and I just got around to taking pictures I've bought way too many MK bags and wallets in the past 2 weeks!! Hehe loving them all


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> My new purchase it came the other day and I just got around to taking pictures I've bought way too many MK bags and wallets in the past 2 weeks!! Hehe loving them all



Yeah you received it !!!! Love it twin &#128151;


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Yeah you received it !!!! Love it twin [emoji175]




Thanks to you!!!! I would have never know it was such a great deal otherwise[emoji6] so excited!!![emoji12]


----------



## smileydimples

CocoChannel said:


> Thanks to you!!!! I would have never know it was such a great deal otherwise[emoji6] so excited!!![emoji12]



Your so welcome happy I could share the deal &#128522;&#128522; I'm excited for you I have used mine the last few days I love it


----------



## pinky7

Got this cute little nylon Kempton crossbody in electric blue for a total steal! Only $46 at Macy's with a coupon! Such a find for me, I'm thrilled even though it is supposed to be a gift. I may just keep it for myself


----------



## BeachBagGal

CocoChannel said:


> My new purchase it came the other day and I just got around to taking pictures I've bought way too many MK bags and wallets in the past 2 weeks!! Hehe loving them all


Love that color combo! Sexy!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Great price and color!


----------



## CocoChannel

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color combo! Sexy!




Thank you!!! I love the soft leather and can't wait to take it out for a spin[emoji39]


----------



## CocoChannel

pinky7 said:


> Got this cute little nylon Kempton crossbody in electric blue for a total steal! Only $46 at Macy's with a coupon! Such a find for me, I'm thrilled even though it is supposed to be a gift. I may just keep it for myself




Awesome deal!!! Love the electric blue[emoji7]


----------



## Bellepedia

pinky7 said:


> Got this cute little nylon Kempton crossbody in electric blue for a total steal! Only $46 at Macy's with a coupon! Such a find for me, I'm thrilled even though it is supposed to be a gift. I may just keep it for myself




Wow.. Luv the color.. Sooo pretty..


----------



## CinthiaZ

CocoChannel said:


> My new purchase it came the other day and I just got around to taking pictures I've bought way too many MK bags and wallets in the past 2 weeks!! Hehe loving them all


I just love that bag. It just shows how well structured soft leather bags can be. It looks so elegant, yet edgy! LOVE , LOVE that bag! Enjoy!


----------



## Christa72720

TnC said:


> Almost forgot to add a pic of my recent purchase. It's the Jet Set Pocket Tote in medium from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale. The front pocket fits my iPhone 6 plus perfectly. Love this tote!


Cute!!


----------



## cynergyfit

M


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> I just love that bag. It just shows how well structured soft leather bags can be. It looks so elegant, yet edgy! LOVE , LOVE that bag! Enjoy!





Your so sweet thank you!!![emoji4]


----------



## gratefulgirl

At the park with the kids.


----------



## laurelenas

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3091439
> 
> 
> At the park with the kids.




So pretty! Is that medium size?


----------



## gratefulgirl

laurelenas said:


> So pretty! Is that medium size?




It's a large, but it does look a little small in the picture lol


----------



## coivcte

cynergyfit said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3091434


----------



## ubo22

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3091439
> 
> 
> At the park with the kids.


So pretty!  What color is that?


----------



## gratefulgirl

ubo22 said:


> So pretty!  What color is that?




Fuschia


----------



## ubo22

gratefulgirl said:


> Fuschia


Figures.  I always gravitate to that shade of pink.  Love it!


----------



## gratefulgirl

ubo22 said:


> Figures.  I always gravitate to that shade of pink.  Love it!




I love it!


----------



## keishapie1973

gratefulgirl said:


> View attachment 3091439
> 
> 
> At the park with the kids.




Gorgeous!!! Love this color.....



ubo22 said:


> Figures.  I always gravitate to that shade of pink.  Love it!



+1


----------



## pinky7

CocoChannel said:


> Awesome deal!!! Love the electric blue[emoji7]











Bellepedia said:


> Wow.. Luv the color.. Sooo pretty..



Thanks guys!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Today's newbies to join my collection large Selma in orange with ghw and what I think is now the favourite of my collection, the large Mira in luggage with ghw. I didn't realise until I got it home that you can take the pocket out and then got even more excited when inside I found the second one with the MK print.  So chuffed with it.


----------



## Bellepedia

Mira?? Im new to that?! I really love that.. Can i ask where did u get that and the price?? Searched for it online and i cant find any.. I guess it can fit it a laptop too..!!


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Today's newbies to join my collection large Selma in orange with ghw and what I think is now the favourite of my collection, the large Mira in luggage with ghw. I didn't realise until I got it home that you can take the pocket out and then got even more excited when inside I found the second one with the MK print.  So chuffed with it.
> 
> View attachment 3092034
> 
> View attachment 3092035




Love your orange Selma!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Love your orange Selma!!!! [emoji7]




Thank you.  I am planning a navy outfit for work on Monday so she can have her first trip out.[emoji4]


----------



## cynergyfit

coivcte said:


> Is this Pearl Grey with SHW? I didn't know this style comes in PG, wow!!




It's dark khaki with GHW [emoji3]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bellepedia said:


> Mira?? Im new to that?! I really love that.. Can i ask where did u get that and the price?? Searched for it online and i cant find any.. I guess it can fit it a laptop too..!!




I had never heard of this model.  So when I got home i went on a trawl for it as well.  Looks like it is quite unusual.  I got it in TK Maxx in the UK and it was a steal at £129.  I looked on ebay and they had a slightly different one with a single strap not
The carry handles which I didn't like as much.  TK Maxx had a black one as well, but  I don't use black bags.

Online the only ones I could find this were MK logo print ones.  




This was on neiman marcus but it said it was out of stock.

My one has a removal pocket in the luggage and in the brown MK logo print that the neiman bag is in.  So versatile and I am so pleased as it looks the same size as large Selma so I am confident my 13" laptop will fit.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bellepedia said:


> Mira?? Im new to that?! I really love that.. Can i ask where did u get that and the price?? Searched for it online and i cant find any.. I guess it can fit it a laptop too..!!




This is a better photo of it and it actually looks bigger than I thought against the large Selma.


----------



## Nan246

trefusisgirl said:


> Thank you.  I am planning a navy outfit for work on Monday so she can have her first trip out.[emoji4]



You are going to look fabulous in that navy and orange!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ubo22 said:


> Figures.  I always gravitate to that shade of pink.  Love it!


I do too. Fuchsia has a tint of purple in it that makes it just pop! So pretty!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> This is a better photo of it and it actually looks bigger than I thought against the large Selma.
> 
> View attachment 3092164


Wow! That's sharp! Love the leather! That outer pocket is great!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Thank you.  I am planning a navy outfit for work on Monday so she can have her first trip out.[emoji4]


Ooh, orange looks great with navy! I know the Denver Broncos and Chicago Bears think so too! lol! I am a huge Broncos fan and wear navy and orange quite a bit during football season. I hope you will post a pic!


----------



## laurelenas

I ordered these two with the intention to keep only one, Jet Set Travel Large Crossbody and Selma Mini Messenger, both in Tile Blue. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## laurelenas

Sorry, apparently I have no idea how to upload a picture :/


----------



## laurelenas

laurelenas said:


> Sorry, apparently I have no idea how to upload a picture :/




Never mind, it worked!


----------



## BeachBagGal

laurelenas said:


> I ordered these two with the intention to keep only one, Jet Set Travel Large Crossbody and Selma Mini Messenger, both in Tile Blue. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092406


Love that color!!! If you keep only one I would say the Selma mini...then again I am partial since I have two lol. Really though...whichever feels right to you..


----------



## LeyondaJean94

cynergyfit said:


> It's dark khaki with GHW [emoji3]



hi, where did you purchase the mk monogram wallet! to cute!


----------



## LeyondaJean94

laurelenas said:


> I ordered these two with the intention to keep only one, Jet Set Travel Large Crossbody and Selma Mini Messenger, both in Tile Blue. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092406



Too cute!! i like matching my purses and wallets! im looking to purchase a large cross body! They actually hold quite a bit of stuff! i've been looking on macys and you just convinced me!


----------



## Uthra11

laurelenas said:


> I ordered these two with the intention to keep only one, Jet Set Travel Large Crossbody and Selma Mini Messenger, both in Tile Blue. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092406




Selma all the way!!!


----------



## LeyondaJean94

The 1st piece of my MK collection!! Christmas'14 Gift from hubby.. currently looking for MK jet set multi function for school!


----------



## laurelenas

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color!!! If you keep only one I would say the Selma mini...then again I am partial since I have two lol. Really though...whichever feels right to you..







Uthra11 said:


> Selma all the way!!!




The mini Selma is so cute but so so tiny! Not sure that I can use it for more than an evening bag. Is that how you use yours? What do you put in them?


----------



## laurelenas

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Too cute!! i like matching my purses and wallets! im looking to purchase a large cross body! They actually hold quite a bit of stuff! i've been looking on macys and you just convinced me!




The large cross body seems more practical, it could work as a small daytime bag. I got them from Macy's, they are on sale plus I used a 20% off coupon, not bad.

For wallet I plan to use my Jet Set Travel flap card holder in fuschia with silver hardware.


----------



## keishapie1973

laurelenas said:


> I ordered these two with the intention to keep only one, Jet Set Travel Large Crossbody and Selma Mini Messenger, both in Tile Blue. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092406




If it was the medium Selma cross body, I pick it. But, I think I'd choose the jet set. Unless, you plan to carry very little....[emoji3]


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Yes, I'm getting 15% w/ Macy's!!


----------



## laurelenas

keishapie1973 said:


> If it was the medium Selma cross body, I pick it. But, I think I'd choose the jet set. Unless, you plan to carry very little....[emoji3]




Lol, the mini is definitely mini. I actually wanted the medium Selma messenger but I can't find it anywhere online in that color. It was available at Nordstrom but sold out very quickly


----------



## laurelenas

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Yes, I'm getting 15% w/ Macy's!!




Use code SAVE for 20% off!


----------



## LeyondaJean94

laurelenas said:


> Lol, the mini is definitely mini. I actually wanted the medium Selma messenger but I can't find it anywhere online in that color. It was available at Nordstrom but sold out very quickly



Yes, the mini is tiny! My sis purchased it, then returned for the jet set


----------



## LeyondaJean94

I tried! It doesn't work with the jet set..maybe I'll try again on another item


----------



## laurelenas

LeyondaJean94 said:


> I tried! It doesn't work with the jet set..maybe I'll try again on another item




I use the iPhone app and it works for me...


----------



## LeyondaJean94

It works with others items I can get the LG cross body for $88 thanks!!!


----------



## laurelenas

LeyondaJean94 said:


> It works with others items I can get the LG cross body for $88 thanks!!!




Awesome, glad it works! You're welcome!


----------



## BeachBagGal

laurelenas said:


> The mini Selma is so cute but so so tiny! Not sure that I can use it for more than an evening bag. Is that how you use yours? What do you put in them?




Yeah I agree it is tiny. I use mine for an evening bag or if I will be out somewhere I just want a small bag and don't need to carry much. Since it's so small it's great for crossbody and if you're out and you only have a small place to set a bag down. The med def holds a lot more. I use both sizes.. just depends on the circumstances.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Ooh, orange looks great with navy! I know the Denver Broncos and Chicago Bears think so too! lol! I am a huge Broncos fan and wear navy and orange quite a bit during football season. I hope you will post a pic!




Lol, love that Cinthia matching ur clothes to the football season.  I love a bit of navy and of course really any colour kors goes with it.  But I like to put my brights with it to liven it up a bit.


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> I ordered these two with the intention to keep only one, Jet Set Travel Large Crossbody and Selma Mini Messenger, both in Tile Blue. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3092406




Wow that tile blue is a gorgeous colour.  Personally, having recently seen the mini Selma, I would go for the jet set.  The mini is teeny weenie.  You can't get much in it at all.

But, depends what you intend to use it for.  I love the strap on those jet set travels.


----------



## Christa72720

LeyondaJean94 said:


> The 1st piece of my MK collection!! Christmas'14 Gift from hubby.. currently looking for MK jet set multi function for school!


Cute! Now you'll be hooked!


----------



## laurelenas

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I agree it is tiny. I use mine for an evening bag or if I will be out somewhere I just want a small bag and don't need to carry much. Since it's so small it's great for crossbody and if you're out and you only have a small place to set a bag down. The med def holds a lot more. I use both sizes.. just depends on the circumstances.







trefusisgirl said:


> Wow that tile blue is a gorgeous colour.  Personally, having recently seen the mini Selma, I would go for the jet set.  The mini is teeny weenie.  You can't get much in it at all.
> 
> But, depends what you intend to use it for.  I love the strap on those jet set travels.




Teeny weenie is right, lol. I'm pretty sure I'm not keeping the mini. I ended up ordering the medium Selma messenger in Electric Blue, I'm curious to see how it compares to the Jet Set.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I agree it is tiny. I use mine for an evening bag or if I will be out somewhere I just want a small bag and don't need to carry much. Since it's so small it's great for crossbody and if you're out and you only have a small place to set a bag down. The med def holds a lot more. I use both sizes.. just depends on the circumstances.



As of now my phone is pretty big, and I usually need a million and one cards with me when shopping.. Plus a pen, coupons, shipping lists, etc so I feel the LG cross body will be perfect.. I could use the mini as a date with hubby.. But idk


----------



## LeyondaJean94

Christa72720 said:


> Cute! Now you'll be hooked!



Omg, yes!!! I have my eyes on this bag in vanilla, a jet set travel multi function tote, LG cross body, and LG Selma!! And several matching wallets! They are so affordable and cute for school, work, & everyday wear w/o breaking the bank!


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> Teeny weenie is right, lol. I'm pretty sure I'm not keeping the mini. I ended up ordering the medium Selma messenger in Electric Blue, I'm curious to see how it compares to the Jet Set.




Oh I've got the medium Selma in electric blue, the satchel not the messenger.  But I have a medium Sophie surf messenger and it is a really good size bag.  Gets everything you need without being too big.

Are you getting it with the shw or ghw?  Mine is shw, but I think ghw would go equally as well.

Umm, that and the jet set are so different, I know I would end up keeping both lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

laurelenas said:


> Teeny weenie is right, lol. I'm pretty sure I'm not keeping the mini. I ended up ordering the medium Selma messenger in Electric Blue, I'm curious to see how it compares to the Jet Set.




LOVE EB! One of my fav blues!


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh I've got the medium Selma in electric blue, the satchel not the messenger.  But I have a medium Sophie surf messenger and it is a really good size bag.  Gets everything you need without being too big.
> 
> Are you getting it with the shw or ghw?  Mine is shw, but I think ghw would go equally as well.
> 
> Umm, that and the jet set are so different, I know I would end up keeping both lol.



Which do you prefer? Md or LG Selma satchel.. I'm a big bag kinda girl but I do need to down size in some purses


----------



## BeachBagGal

LeyondaJean94 said:


> As of now my phone is pretty big, and I usually need a million and one cards with me when shopping.. Plus a pen, coupons, shipping lists, etc so I feel the LG cross body will be perfect.. I could use the mini as a date with hubby.. But idk




The mini is great for date night... or out a bar or restaurant where you don't have much space to move or set the bag down. Since it's smaller it doesn't stick out as much as the Med. If I need to carry more stuff def go with the Med. Overall the Med is a more practical size, but I do love my minis.


----------



## trefusisgirl

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Which do you prefer? Md or LG Selma satchel.. I'm a big bag kinda girl but I do need to down size in some purses




I prefer large mainly because I use my large Selma's for work and like you prefer larger bags normally.  but I like medium for the weekend.  It would be too small for me for work but at weekends I downsize what I carry around.  I still find I use my larges at weekends though.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

BeachBagGal said:


> The mini is great for date night... or out a bar or restaurant where you don't have much space to move or set the bag down. Since it's smaller it doesn't stick out as much as the Med. If I need to carry more stuff def go with the Med. Overall the Med is a more practical size, but I do love my minis.



Yeah, I usually hold my purses in my lap or put it on the seat next to me! Maybe I'll purchase a mini in the future if isee needed! they are adorable


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> I prefer large mainly because I use my large Selma's for work and like you prefer larger bags normally.  but I like medium for the weekend.  It would be too small for me for work but at weekends I downsize what I carry around.  I still find I use my larges at weekends though.



Same here!! I never thought to switch my purses on the weekend! Thanks!! That's an excuse to get 2 bags


----------



## laurelenas

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh I've got the medium Selma in electric blue, the satchel not the messenger.  But I have a medium Sophie surf messenger and it is a really good size bag.  Gets everything you need without being too big.
> 
> Are you getting it with the shw or ghw?  Mine is shw, but I think ghw would go equally as well.
> 
> Umm, that and the jet set are so different, I know I would end up keeping both lol.




The EB is ghw. I didn't know it comes with shw, that would be even better.

The two bags are very different... I'll have to keep repeating myself that I don't need both!


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> The EB is ghw. I didn't know it comes with shw, that would be even better.
> 
> The two bags are very different... I'll have to keep repeating myself that I don't need both!




Well you've got more will power than me, I would tell myself that and still keep both lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> The EB is ghw. I didn't know it comes with shw, that would be even better.
> 
> The two bags are very different... I'll have to keep repeating myself that I don't need both!







Just to show u what it looks like with shw.


----------



## laurelenas

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE EB! One of my fav blues!




EB shw would be awesome!


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> EB shw would be awesome!




Just posted a pic, I love mine with the shw.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> View attachment 3092843
> 
> 
> Just to show u what it looks like with shw.


 Cute!!! Ghw is my favorite!


----------



## trefusisgirl

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Same here!! I never thought to switch my purses on the weekend! Thanks!! That's an excuse to get 2 bags




You should never need an excuse to buy more than one kors. I regularly buy two at a time.  It's good to swap at weekends, means all mine get used as I don't use any of the smaller ones for work.


----------



## laurelenas

trefusisgirl said:


> View attachment 3092843
> 
> 
> Just to show u what it looks like with shw.




It is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. What shade is the large Selma?


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> It is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing. What shade is the large Selma?




Deep pink with ghw at the moment thst is the bag I am using most.


----------



## laurelenas

trefusisgirl said:


> Deep pink with ghw at the moment thst is the bag I am using most.




Beautiful shade of pink! I've never seen it with ghw before.


----------



## laurelenas

trefusisgirl said:


> Well you've got more will power than me, I would tell myself that and still keep both lol.




Lol, not so sure about the will power, I just got a large Selma in luggage and I'm trying to find a excuse to get another in fuschia!


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> Beautiful shade of pink! I've never seen it with ghw before.




I love it.  I had been lusting for a raspberry for a while but love deep pink so much I now have an iphone cover in it with shw.


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> Lol, not so sure about the will power, I just got a large Selma in luggage and I'm trying to find a excuse to get another in fuschia!




Ah you have kors willpower, as in none lol.  Love luggage it is such a classic colour in all bags. Got myself a mira in it yesterday and it will go with anything.  Also have a couple of wallets in it.


----------



## laurelenas

trefusisgirl said:


> Deep pink with ghw at the moment thst is the bag I am using most.




Where did you find this bag?


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> You should never need an excuse to buy more than one kors. I regularly buy two at a time.  It's good to swap at weekends, means all mine get used as I don't use any of the smaller ones for work.



True, I save up then purchase! I try to find steals. I only shop Macy's.. I know any other place(s) but them and MK.. I'm scared to try anywhere else. But I have been looking on eBay to save money but I hear so many sellers are selling fakes! I'd rather spend a little more just to put my suspicion at rest


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> Where did you find this bag?




It was in UK TK Maxx and was a steal of a price, £129 which I think is about $201.  It was destiny as I had been wanting a pink bag for a while.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> It was in UK TK Maxx and was a steal of a price, £129 which I think is about $201.  It was destiny as I had been wanting a pink bag for a while.



That's how I felt with my 1st MK bag ever.. when I became a fan of Michael Kors the Grayson medium satchel was in such high demand that they were selling out in stores everywhere but my husband found one for me around Christmas time


----------



## trefusisgirl

LeyondaJean94 said:


> True, I save up then purchase! I try to find steals. I only shop Macy's.. I know any other place(s) but them and MK.. I'm scared to try anywhere else. But I have been looking on eBay to save money but I hear so many sellers are selling fakes! I'd rather spend a little more just to put my suspicion at rest




Yes there is a thread on here that some of use about reporting fakes.  The more of us report them the more likely the auction sites like ebay taking them down is.  There are loads on ebay at the moment.

But there is also an authenticate this kors thread that the 3 main authenticators will help you at if you see something u like. One of the pre requisites is that you are a participating member of TPF with 25 posts or more and right at the start of the thread it shows what info they require. They are brilliant and know exactly what they are looking at.  I have learnt so much from them.

I haven't paid full price for any of my bags, which is my reasoning for why my collection as grown so quickly lol.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes there is a thread on here that some of use about reporting fakes.  The more of us report them the more likely the auction sites like ebay taking them down is.  There are loads on ebay at the moment.
> 
> But there is also an authenticate this kors thread that the 3 main authenticators will help you at if you see something u like. One of the pre requisites is that you are a participating member of TPF with 25 posts or more and right at the start of the thread it shows what info they require. They are brilliant and know exactly what they are looking at.  I have learnt so much from them.
> 
> I haven't paid full price for any of my bags, which is my reasoning for why my collection as grown so quickly lol.



Where do you usually purchase from?


----------



## trefusisgirl

LeyondaJean94 said:


> That's how I felt with my 1st MK bag ever.. when I became a fan of Michael Kors the Grayson medium satchel was in such high demand that they were selling out in stores everywhere but my husband found one for me around Christmas time




Well he is an amazing husband clearly to find you that.  I bet he was pleased with himself about how many brownie points he earned with you.  I think that is very romantic.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> Well he is an amazing husband clearly to find you that.  I bet he was pleased with himself about how many brownie points he earned with you.  I think that is very romantic.



Yes, I actually cried!! So major brownie points with me!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Where do you usually purchase from?




A lot recently in TK Maxx but I have bought off ebay.  My first Selma was an ebay find.  You just have to know what to look out for.  I think Cinthiaz started a thread about clarifying false rumours about kors bags.

Also on the authenticators website the authenticators here recommend I seem to remember there is a great guide that is worth a read.  Some fakes are clearly obvious, but some are really difficult tell with.

If ur in the US i've noticed ladies on here that get great deals at Macy's.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> A lot recently in TK Maxx but I have bought off ebay.  My first Selma was an ebay find.  You just have to know what to look out for.  I think Cinthiaz started a thread about clarifying false rumours about kors bags.
> 
> Also on the authenticators website the authenticators here recommend I seem to remember there is a great guide that is worth a read.  Some fakes are clearly obvious, but some are really difficult tell with.
> 
> If ur in the US i've noticed ladies on here that get great deals at Macy's.



Yeah, I've been reading the authenticate this thread just so I know what pics to request from the eBay sellers.. My med satchel b came from Macy's


----------



## trefusisgirl

My husband just shakes his head at this! Swapping my bags from what I used last week for work and what I used over the weekend.  My ugg flip flops are surrounded lol.  This week my work bag will be my new Mira.  however, although it looked bigger next to my large Selma, now I've put in what I carry isn't and I have a feeling the Selma's really are the most practical work bag.  As I can get all my rubbish plus my laptop in them.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> My husband just shakes his head at this! Swapping my bags from what I used last week for work and what I used over the weekend.  My ugg flip flops are surrounded lol.  This week my work bag will be my new Mira.  however, although it looked bigger next to my large Selma, now I've put in what I carry isn't and I have a feeling the Selma's really are the most practical work bag.  As I can get all my rubbish plus my laptop in them.
> 
> View attachment 3092959



Lol he's right! It's funny watching my mom swap her D&B purses for work.. But that pink Selma is adorable!! I'm starting my collection and I am so excited!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Lol he's right! It's funny watching my mom swap her D&B purses for work.. But that pink Selma is adorable!! I'm starting my collection and I am so excited!!




Glad ur feeling like that.  I am so thrilled when I find new ones.  I love all my bags, my best friend fails to understand my obsession and I just don't get why she doesn't get it lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> My husband just shakes his head at this! Swapping my bags from what I used last week for work and what I used over the weekend.  My ugg flip flops are surrounded lol.  This week my work bag will be my new Mira.  however, although it looked bigger next to my large Selma, now I've put in what I carry isn't and I have a feeling the Selma's really are the most practical work bag.  As I can get all my rubbish plus my laptop in them.
> 
> View attachment 3092959


My husband is great! He had eight sisters, and they trained him good! lol! He knows all about how our bags need to match our outfit and shoes and not every bag will work with the same outfit. He raise an eyebrow once in awhile about the money, but gets over it quickly, because his Harley parts cost WAY more than my bags! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Glad ur feeling like that.  I am so thrilled when I find new ones.  I love all my bags, my best friend fails to understand my obsession and I just don't get why she doesn't get it lol.


Every one of my good girl friends has received a Michael Kors bag from me. Before they had one, they didn't get it either. Now that they own one, they all bought more! lol! The best way to make them understand, is to give them one! Then they are hooked after that! lol! I get such a kick when we are all together wearing the MK and Coach bags I gave them. One day I will post a pic.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> My husband is great! He had eight sisters, and they trained him good! lol! He knows all about how our bags need to match our outfit and shoes and not every bag will work with the same outfit. He raise an eyebrow once in awhile about the money, but gets over it quickly, because his Harley parts cost WAY more than my bags! lol!




Well he definately got a good grounding with all those females around him.  My hubby just encourages me!  As you can tell I really do not need any encouragement!  He doesn't have anything he has like that so I let him
Watch a lot of sport on tv to make up for it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> Every one of my good girl friends has received a Michael Kors bag from me. Before they had one, they didn't get it either. Now that they own one, they all bought more! lol! The best way to make them understand, is to give them one! Then they are hooked after that! lol! I get such a kick when we are all together wearing the MK and Coach bags I gave them. One day I will post a pic.




You are a great friend to have and I had never thought of doing that.  She has a 3 year old daughter so kinda has different ideas and priorities to me even though we are the same age, as my son is nearly 19 and working, so I can indulge in splurges.

I think a medium Selma messenger wpuld suit her.


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> My husband just shakes his head at this! Swapping my bags from what I used last week for work and what I used over the weekend.  My ugg flip flops are surrounded lol.  This week my work bag will be my new Mira.  however, although it looked bigger next to my large Selma, now I've put in what I carry isn't and I have a feeling the Selma's really are the most practical work bag.  As I can get all my rubbish plus my laptop in them.
> 
> View attachment 3092959


I agree that the Selma really is the most practical work bag.  Isn't swapping bags fun?  It's so refreshing to use a new bag you haven't carried in a while.  It's like opening a new present every week or so.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> You are a great friend to have and I had never thought of doing that.  She has a 3 year old daughter so kinda has different ideas and priorities to me even though we are the same age, as my son is nearly 19 and working, so I can indulge in splurges.
> 
> I think a medium Selma messenger wpuld suit her.



Yes, a Selma messenger would be good to start her off with...


----------



## LeyondaJean94

CinthiaZ said:


> My husband is great! He had eight sisters, and they trained him good! lol! He knows all about how our bags need to match our outfit and shoes and not every bag will work with the same outfit. He raise an eyebrow once in awhile about the money, but gets over it quickly, because his Harley parts cost WAY more than my bags! lol!



I don't think he'll mind my collection because my husband LOVES SHOES! He's a sneaker haed so he'll understand where I'm coming from with my purses.. His half is just boxes to the sky!!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> My husband just shakes his head at this! Swapping my bags from what I used last week for work and what I used over the weekend.  My ugg flip flops are surrounded lol.  This week my work bag will be my new Mira.  however, although it looked bigger next to my large Selma, now I've put in what I carry isn't and I have a feeling the Selma's really are the most practical work bag.  As I can get all my rubbish plus my laptop in them.
> 
> View attachment 3092959




Your collection has grown so much recently with all your bargains!  I love changing my bags now.  I never used to enjoy it but now I have so many beauties it makes me feel like I'm getting a new bag each time!  By the I keep checking my local TK Maxx and there is nothing!  To top it off you posted recently yours had some on clearance.....someday there will be some I'm sure of it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Your collection has grown so much recently with all your bargains!  I love changing my bags now.  I never used to enjoy it but now I have so many beauties it makes me feel like I'm getting a new bag each time!  By the I keep checking my local TK Maxx and there is nothing!  To top it off you posted recently yours had some on clearance.....someday there will be some I'm sure of it.




Hello, hope ur well.  Yes it has grown enormously and it is all that TK Maxx's fault, how very dare they pander to my addiction lol.  I keep hoping they will stop getting new stock, but no they just keep getting more.  Yes, I was there last Thursday whilst they were reducing the camo jet set totes and the calf hair camo Hamilton.  They were real bargains if you like them.  But they are not my cup of tea.

Swapping them up to me, given I have a few now, is really important and sometimes I will do it during the week depending on the outfit.  Yes it is feels like you are unwrapping a new gift as I store mine in their dust bags with all the stuffing inside.

So gutted for you that your local hasn't had anything.  Maybe one day soon, you need to do what ur doing and keep checking.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> Hello, hope ur well.  Yes it has grown enormously and it is all that TK Maxx's fault, how very dare they pander to my addiction lol.  I keep hoping they will stop getting new stock, but no they just keep getting more.  Yes, I was there last Thursday whilst they were reducing the camo jet set totes and the calf hair camo Hamilton.  They were real bargains if you like them.  But they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> Swapping them up to me, given I have a few now, is really important and sometimes I will do it during the week depending on the outfit.  Yes it is feels like you are unwrapping a new gift as I store mine in their dust bags with all the stuffing inside.
> 
> So gutted for you that your local hasn't had anything.  Maybe one day soon, you need to do what ur doing and keep checking.



You guys are making me even more excited that I'm starting/adding to my MK collection!!  Can't wait to be able to swap out between, weekend, work, school, and fun evening bags!!!! I'm excited to get my Selma!!  i think I'm going to die just a little on the inside once it's finally mines!! Any good eBay sellers you recommend?


----------



## trefusisgirl

LeyondaJean94 said:


> You guys are making me even more excited that I'm starting/adding to my MK collection!!  Can't wait to be able to swap out between, weekend, work, school, and fun evening bags!!!! I'm excited to get my Selma!!  i think I'm going to die just a little on the inside once it's finally mines!! Any good eBay sellers you recommend?




Oh once you get the one it is downhill from that point forward. My hubby works for our local addiction services but he says apparently addiction to kors handbags isn't something his service can treat for me. 

I don't have anyone specifically, as I think ur in U.S. and I am UK based.  but look at sellers with a good feedback history of selling with positive feedback for authentic bags.   I would look at a period of time as well, so months not days,  if they have no such feedback I would avoid.  I also stick to UK sellers.  You do have comeback with eBay under their good returns policy if anything goes wrong.  I'd also read up on fake spotting so you get some knowledge before bidding.  The more prep you do the better to make sure you get a genuine bargain.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh once you get the one it is downhill from that point forward. My hubby works for our local addiction services but he says apparently addiction to kors handbags isn't something his service can treat for me.
> 
> I don't have anyone specifically, as I think ur in U.S. and I am UK based.  but look at sellers with a good feedback history of selling with positive feedback for authentic bags.   I would look at a period of time as well, so months not days,  if they have no such feedback I would avoid.  I also stick to UK sellers.  You do have comeback with eBay under their good returns policy if anything goes wrong.  I'd also read up on fake spotting so you get some knowledge before bidding.  The more prep you do the better to make sure you get a genuine bargain.



 I don't think there's anyone who can treat MK handbag addictions! And thanks for the advice.. I've been getting tips on how fakes look!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> You are a great friend to have and I had never thought of doing that.  She has a 3 year old daughter so kinda has different ideas and priorities to me even though we are the same age, as my son is nearly 19 and working, so I can indulge in splurges.
> 
> I think a medium Selma messenger wpuld suit her.


They really love the bags, but I gave them soft leather bags. We're all a bunch of old hippie 'boho chic' type of gals,  that like the suede and soft leather we are accustomed to.They would not like Kors much if I gave them a Selma. They'd say "what is this??" and would not believe it's real leather. A bit too 'preppy ' for them. Great for others, but not for them. I would have never got them hooked that way. I guess it is all what kind of friends you have and the maybe even the age group???  Most of my girlfriends are older like me and never even saw saffiano leather before.I am lucky we all have the same tastes. Now they can't get enough of MK soft leather bags. They like the suede too, but not me so much. I prefer the leather.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

CinthiaZ said:


> They really love them, but I gave them soft leather bags. We're all a bunch of old hippie 'boho chic' type of gals,  that like the suede and soft leather we are accustomed to.They would not like Kors much if I gave them a Selma. They'd say "what is this??" and would not believe it's real leather. I would have never got them hooked that way. I guess it is all what kind of friends you have and the maybe even the age group???  Most of my girlfriends are older like me and never even saw saffiano leather before.I am lucky we all have the same tastes. Now they can't get enough of MK soft leather bags. They like the suede too, but not me so much. I prefer the leather.



Yes like me, my friends and my husband know I love strong, sturdy, structured handbags, especially satchels!! That's why I feel in love with the Selma! Nice structured bag with little suttle beautiful detailing!


----------



## myluvofbags

Quick shot of my haul today.   Small Smythe dome satchel in dark khaki and Collins studded satchel in Walnut.   I couldn't resist!   Will try to do more shots later.


----------



## LeyondaJean94

myluvofbags said:


> Quick shot of my haul today.   Small Smythe dome satchel in dark khaki and Collins studded satchel in Walnut.   I couldn't resist!   Will try to do more shots later.



Nice!!!


----------



## Nan246

myluvofbags said:


> Quick shot of my haul today.   Small Smythe dome satchel in dark khaki and Collins studded satchel in Walnut.   I couldn't resist!   Will try to do more shots later.



Congrats!! Beauties! You are ready for fall. Enjoy &#128522;


----------



## CocoChannel

myluvofbags said:


> Quick shot of my haul today.   Small Smythe dome satchel in dark khaki and Collins studded satchel in Walnut.   I couldn't resist!   Will try to do more shots later.




Awesome haul!!! I can't wait to see more pics...congrats!


----------



## Nan246

trefusisgirl said:


> My husband just shakes his head at this! Swapping my bags from what I used last week for work and what I used over the weekend.  My ugg flip flops are surrounded lol.  This week my work bag will be my new Mira.  however, although it looked bigger next to my large Selma, now I've put in what I carry isn't and I have a feeling the Selma's really are the most practical work bag.  As I can get all my rubbish plus my laptop in them.
> 
> View attachment 3092959



You are too cute! Giving love to all your bags. I have no where to go other than church. I rotate mine out every Sunday lol


----------



## Nan246

CinthiaZ said:


> My husband is great! He had eight sisters, and they trained him good! lol! He knows all about how our bags need to match our outfit and shoes and not every bag will work with the same outfit. He raise an eyebrow once in awhile about the money, but gets over it quickly, because his Harley parts cost WAY more than my bags! lol!


You are are such an adorable couple! Little understanding goes along way. Plus, you always get great deals on your bags!


----------



## Nan246

trefusisgirl said:


> I love it.  I had been lusting for a raspberry for a while but love deep pink so much I now have an iphone cover in it with shw.



There are great deals on raspberry hamilton on eBay right now. Lol I bought mine for way more cause I couldn't wait. A little regret but I love it.


----------



## CinthiaZ

LeyondaJean94 said:


> Yes like me, my friends and my husband know I love strong, sturdy, structured handbags, especially satchels!! That's why I feel in love with the Selma! Nice structured bag with little suttle beautiful detailing!


Hopefully your friends are just like you and will like them too if you get them one! Would that be nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Nan246 said:


> You are are such an adorable couple! Little understanding goes along way. Plus, you always get great deals on your bags!


lol! Thank you! That's so sweet! I am so happy with my honey. His sisters raised him right! lol!  I am really lucky the deals I find, but it takes a lot of hunting. eBay is my friend!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Quick shot of my haul today.   Small Smythe dome satchel in dark khaki and Collins studded satchel in Walnut.   I couldn't resist!   Will try to do more shots later.


Really nice looking bags! Enjoy! I like that Collins! never saw that before! What a great looking bag and love that outer pocket on it! SWEET!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Quick shot of my haul today.   Small Smythe dome satchel in dark khaki and Collins studded satchel in Walnut.   I couldn't resist!   Will try to do more shots later.


I really like the look of the Collins!  I love the colour and the styling on this!  Enjoy!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Hello, hope ur well.  Yes it has grown enormously and it is all that TK Maxx's fault, how very dare they pander to my addiction lol.  I keep hoping they will stop getting new stock, but no they just keep getting more.  Yes, I was there last Thursday whilst they were reducing the camo jet set totes and the calf hair camo Hamilton.  They were real bargains if you like them.  But they are not my cup of tea.
> 
> Swapping them up to me, given I have a few now, is really important and sometimes I will do it during the week depending on the outfit.  Yes it is feels like you are unwrapping a new gift as I store mine in their dust bags with all the stuffing inside.
> 
> So gutted for you that your local hasn't had anything.  Maybe one day soon, you need to do what ur doing and keep checking.


I am well, I wish I could say I was enjoying the Summer but where we are it has been announced that July was the coldest for 20 years!! Not sure if that was UK wide but I think the SE has had warmer weather than here.  The sun came out the other day and it was warm, I had genuinely forgot that it should be warm in August, I'm still wearing boots (I think my sandals got a few outings in June!).  

I too store all my bags in dust bags and I'm looking forward to using my navy selma and black and white Lana, which have been in storage since February!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I am well, I wish I could say I was enjoying the Summer but where we are it has been announced that July was the coldest for 20 years!! Not sure if that was UK wide but I think the SE has had warmer weather than here.  The sun came out the other day and it was warm, I had genuinely forgot that it should be warm in August, I'm still wearing boots (I think my sandals got a few outings in June!).
> 
> 
> 
> I too store all my bags in dust bags and I'm looking forward to using my navy selma and black and white Lana, which have been in storage since February!




Lol I know what you mean it has been torrential rain here in the SW. last night there was a thunder storm but Saturday was beautiful & there were loads of lobster looking tourists in the supermarkets.  I didn't envy any that were down here under canvas yesterday and today.  They are all flocking to local towns or supermarkets as they don't know what to do when it isn't good enough weather for the beach.  The roads have been chocker block with people not knowing where they are going.

I am doggidly hanging on to wearing my flip flops but it has involved wet toes on occasions.

I have now run out of room on top of my wardrobe (unsurprisingly,) for all my kors.  I need to find some more storage space & stop going in that enabler to my addiction, sorry TK Maxx.  I was a bit disappointed that on smaller bags you don't get dust bags and intend to make some for them as it does keep the in pristine condition and of course on slouchy bags the packing means they keep their shape.

What does the lana look like?  I don't remember seeing that lovley colour combos
U have.


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol I know what you mean it has been torrential rain here in the SW. last night there was a thunder storm but Saturday was beautiful & there were loads of lobster looking tourists in the supermarkets.  I didn't envy any that were down here under canvas yesterday and today.  They are all flocking to local towns or supermarkets as they don't know what to do when it isn't good enough weather for the beach.  The roads have been chocker block with people not knowing where they are going.
> 
> I am doggidly hanging on to wearing my flip flops but it has involved wet toes on occasions.
> 
> I have now run out of room on top of my wardrobe (unsurprisingly,) for all my kors.  I need to find some more storage space & stop going in that enabler to my addiction, sorry TK Maxx.  I was a bit disappointed that on smaller bags you don't get dust bags and intend to make some for them as it does keep the in pristine condition and of course on slouchy bags the packing means they keep their shape.
> 
> What does the lana look like?  I don't remember seeing that lovley colour combos
> U have.


I do feel sorry for people trying to make the best of their holidays in the UK, it just typical though I bet September will be lovely!  I have two enablers, this forum and my husband (only if he likes the bag though), he appreciates MK bags for quality/ style so that is how I am able to get so many!  He likes 'safe' gifts, last year it was Pandora this year MK, he likes the fact that I really enjoy choosing my bag for the day and that I get a lot of use out of them.  My Lana is in the reference library on p.2- it is the only one in the Lana section!  I don't have the photo any more to post here!


----------



## Christa72720

Aah, I'm so torn. I miraculously found a Dusty Rose Hamilton on Belk-the last one they had so I ordered it. (Nordstrom's shows it but, when you go to the site they don't have it yet.) But I am not sure which one I like more- the. Riley or the Hamilton. Maybe I'll see how I feel when it gets here...


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I do feel sorry for people trying to make the best of their holidays in the UK, it just typical though I bet September will be lovely!  I have two enablers, this forum and my husband (only if he likes the bag though), he appreciates MK bags for quality/ style so that is how I am able to get so many!  He likes 'safe' gifts, last year it was Pandora this year MK, he likes the fact that I really enjoy choosing my bag for the day and that I get a lot of use out of them.  My Lana is in the reference library on p.2- it is the only one in the Lana section!  I don't have the photo any more to post here!




I'm hoping October will be nice as we are going away for an autumn get away in Dorset with some friends and we are staying in woodland in cabins which will be fine if cold but not if wet wet wet.

Oh that lana is a beauty, i've never seen one before, I love the structure of it.  

Amazing how good husbands are at handbag shopping.  At least yours sticks
To nice safe gifts, pandora do lovely things and kors handbags are always gratefully received I am sure.  Mine isn't brave enough to buy me a handbag without checking first.  I keep showing him platinum diamond rings that I like, but he isn't taking the hint lol.


----------



## smileydimples

Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?




Yes, if you love the color....[emoji3]


----------



## gratefulgirl

smileydimples said:


> Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?




The Lexi is beautiful!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?


I love green and went through every green ever produced by MK and picked malachite for one of my Selmas.  However, I did look at the dark emerald green Lexi, too, because I love emerald green.  I feel palm green is more of a spring/summer shade.  If you love green, then it would definitely be okay to get emerald and palm green because emerald is more of a fall/winter shade while palm green is more of a spring/summer shade.


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Aah, I'm so torn. I miraculously found a Dusty Rose Hamilton on Belk-the last one they had so I ordered it. (Nordstrom's shows it but, when you go to the site they don't have it yet.) But I am not sure which one I like more- the. Riley or the Hamilton. Maybe I'll see how I feel when it gets here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093659


Difficult choice.  I think I might prefer this color on the Riley over the Hamilton, but I haven't seen either in person, just in stock photos.


----------



## Christa72720

ubo22 said:


> Difficult choice.  I think I might prefer this color on the Riley over the Hamilton, but I haven't seen either in person, just in stock photos.



It's a gorgeous color, very close to the DD with a mauve tone. Guess I'll have to decide when it arrives


----------



## B_girl_

Shame on me but I got another blossom bag! [emoji46] I saw someone have this bag while I was out in this color and I fell in love with the blossom on this style bag and had to have it! It was hard to track down that's for sure lol!


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?




I think it is ok to have as they are both very different bags that you would probably use for different occasions!  If you don't use green that often then maybe you should only keep one though- I love the Lexi bag but I also like the bright pop of green the Bedford has.


----------



## MKbaglover

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3093770
> 
> 
> Shame on me but I got another blossom bag! [emoji46] I saw someone have this bag while I was out in this color and I fell in love with the blossom on this style bag and had to have it! It was hard to track down that's for sure lol!




Beautiful!  I too love this shade of pink and just bought one in that colour (even though it will probably end up on sale) because I couldn't get a Blossom Hamilton here so I just went for it!


----------



## trefusisgirl

smileydimples said:


> Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?




Oh yes, as they are very different bags and shades of green.  They are both gorgeous and different sizes as well.  To me they are both keepers.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Christa72720 said:


> Aah, I'm so torn. I miraculously found a Dusty Rose Hamilton on Belk-the last one they had so I ordered it. (Nordstrom's shows it but, when you go to the site they don't have it yet.) But I am not sure which one I like more- the. Riley or the Hamilton. Maybe I'll see how I feel when it gets here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3093659




Personally in that colour I like the Riley the best, but you will soon know when the hammie arrives whether it is going to be what you want or not.


----------



## trefusisgirl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3093770
> 
> 
> Shame on me but I got another blossom bag! [emoji46] I saw someone have this bag while I was out in this color and I fell in love with the blossom on this style bag and had to have it! It was hard to track down that's for sure lol!




Love blossom, I would like a bag in this colour.


----------



## oluchika

smileydimples said:


> Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?



Love the color of the Lexi! I like that its a dark fall shade which are my favorite colors.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?



Omg,  The Lexi is tdf!  Yet, the Bedford is a perfect comfy shoulder bag.  I'm no help.   Yes, if you really like green,  I say both otherwise if it's just a color gap in your collection choose one.


----------



## laurelenas

smileydimples said:


> Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?




Love the palm green color, so bright and happy! I think the bags are different enough in color and style that it's ok to keep both


----------



## laurelenas

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3093770
> 
> 
> Shame on me but I got another blossom bag! [emoji46] I saw someone have this bag while I was out in this color and I fell in love with the blossom on this style bag and had to have it! It was hard to track down that's for sure lol!




Beautiful!


----------



## B_girl_

laurelenas said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## B_girl_

Found a bag at Macy's I had to have!


----------



## B_girl_

Got my own dusty rose tote!


----------



## B_girl_

Better pic!


----------



## tflowers921

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3094280
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic!




The quilting on this is lovely. Congrats!


----------



## B_girl_

tflowers921 said:


> The quilting on this is lovely. Congrats!




Thank you! That's what made me fall in love, I had never seen quilting like this on one of the bags before


----------



## tflowers921

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! That's what made me fall in love, I had never seen quilting like this on one of the bags before




The double stitching is great. I was really wanting to see this other than on the website, it's really lovely & that style is super functional. Very special!


----------



## Bellepedia

Is that quilting done on saffiano..
Congrats .. Its soo pretty..


----------



## B_girl_

Bellepedia said:


> Is that quilting done on saffiano..
> Congrats .. Its soo pretty..




Yes it is! thank you!


----------



## smileydimples

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3094280
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic!



Beautiful congrats!!! Such a unique style


----------



## Bellepedia

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3094263
> View attachment 3094264
> 
> 
> Got my own dusty rose tote!




Omg.. This color looks different when its on u.. Does it change colors too.. I need to go to the store this weekend...
Its really way too much pretty...such a beauty..


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, if you love the color....[emoji3]


+1   Totally different styles. I love it on the Bedford!


----------



## MkLover209

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3094280
> 
> 
> 
> Better pic!



LOVE your bag!


----------



## smileydimples

Got my tile blue Bedford from Nordstrom today I had some notes and it was on sale ... Trying to get a good picture of the color in the car not happening at all will try at home ... Love how it has silver hardware on it and it's leather...I just feel like I like squishy leather so much better so I sent back my time studded messenger. Wasn't going to get another tile bag but then this showed up on sale. There's so much new stuff I want [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> +1   Totally different styles. I love it on the Bedford!



Thank you aren't they  pretty [emoji46][emoji46][emoji46]



laurelenas said:


> Love the palm green color, so bright and happy! I think the bags are different enough in color and style that it's ok to keep both



 Well I think I may Bedford was such a great deal too 
Only 133.50 



oluchika said:


> Love the color of the Lexi! I like that its a dark fall shade which are my favorite colors.




Me too I was hoping to see more fall bags this color but they went with olive instead[emoji53]



myluvofbags said:


> Omg,  The Lexi is tdf!  Yet, the Bedford is a perfect comfy shoulder bag.  I'm no help.   Yes, if you really like green,  I say both otherwise if it's just a color gap in your collection choose one.




It's the only two green bags I own I never thought I'd have a Lexi and this color I wanted a green durning Christmas in Selma but missed out on it kinda glad since I'm loving squishy leather now. Originally I was going to send Lexi back but decided to live with the flaws since she's so pretty. Haha you made me laugh your no help[emoji23] I just got another Bedford in tile blue now I have 2



trefusisgirl said:


> Oh yes, as they are very different bags and shades of green.  They are both gorgeous and different sizes as well.  To me they are both keepers.



I was thinking that too I think I only second guessed since there's way to many new things out lol 



MKbaglover said:


> I think it is ok to have as they are both very different bags that you would probably use for different occasions!  If you don't use green that often then maybe you should only keep one though- I love the Lexi bag but I also like the bright pop of green the Bedford has.




Of course green is great for Christmas too ... Sometimes you feel like your crazy for having multiple color bags on the same family so I always second guess myself especially when you see all these other bags coming out. But I guess they are all in the same family when you think of it.





ubo22 said:


> I love green and went through every green ever produced by MK and picked malachite for one of my Selmas.  However, I did look at the dark emerald green Lexi, too, because I love emerald green.  I feel palm green is more of a spring/summer shade.  If you love green, then it would definitely be okay to get emerald and palm green because emerald is more of a fall/winter shade while palm green is more of a spring/summer shade.




Malachite is pretty I saw a pic of one on here. 
You hit the colors right on the nail I'm surprised you don't see the emerald green for fall. 


gratefulgirl said:


> The Lexi is beautiful!



Thank you [emoji4]



keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, if you love the color....[emoji3]




I do ... They are both different just sometimes you need another option. I almost took her back when I got my Lexi but went back and fourth on her because I'll never find another one again in this color. I got lucky when I found her.


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> Got my tile blue Bedford from Nordstrom today I had some notes and it was on sale ... Trying to get a good picture of the color in the car not happening at all will try at home ... Love how it has silver hardware on it and it's leather...I just feel like I like squishy leather so much better so I sent back my time studded messenger. Wasn't going to get another tile bag but then this showed up on sale. There's so much new stuff I want [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095078



This color is gorgeous!   Love squishy leather too, although I do like having some structured bags also.   This is a color I do not have,  hmm...


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Got my tile blue Bedford from Nordstrom today I had some notes and it was on sale ... Trying to get a good picture of the color in the car not happening at all will try at home ... Love how it has silver hardware on it and it's leather...I just feel like I like squishy leather so much better so I sent back my time studded messenger. Wasn't going to get another tile bag but then this showed up on sale. There's so much new stuff I want [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095078


Nice!


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> This color is gorgeous!   Love squishy leather too, although I do like having some structured bags also.   This is a color I do not have,  hmm...



hmmmmmm I think you should just saying   Its on sale


----------



## laurelenas

smileydimples said:


> Got my tile blue Bedford from Nordstrom today I had some notes and it was on sale ... Trying to get a good picture of the color in the car not happening at all will try at home ... Love how it has silver hardware on it and it's leather...I just feel like I like squishy leather so much better so I sent back my time studded messenger. Wasn't going to get another tile bag but then this showed up on sale. There's so much new stuff I want [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095078




Oh so pretty! Do you think the tile blue color in soft leather looks the same as in the saffiano leather? I haven't seen the soft leather yet. I've been considering a Bedford bag, it looks so comfy and the right size. Love the tile blue color!


----------



## smileydimples

laurelenas said:


> Oh so pretty! Do you think the tile blue color in soft leather looks the same as in the saffiano leather? I haven't seen the soft leather yet. I've been considering a Bedford bag, it looks so comfy and the right size. Love the tile blue color!



I havent compared them yet but I know sometimes it is a little different. You should get the bedford its on sale right now. I just love squishy leather alot more these days.. and this size is perfect!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

smileydimples said:


> Got my tile blue Bedford from Nordstrom today I had some notes and it was on sale ... Trying to get a good picture of the color in the car not happening at all will try at home ... Love how it has silver hardware on it and it's leather...I just feel like I like squishy leather so much better so I sent back my time studded messenger. Wasn't going to get another tile bag but then this showed up on sale. There's so much new stuff I want [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095078



Love this and the soft leather!! The color is amazing!! I know there are so many pretty bags and that makes it hard to not buy them.. Enjoy you new beauty!


----------



## CocoChannel

Anyone have this bag in any color or seen it IRL? I'm interested in seeing it without being stuffed and how it looks. Been trying to find more pictures with no luck. I like it in black or electric blue but not ready to buy just yet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Got my tile blue Bedford from Nordstrom today I had some notes and it was on sale ... Trying to get a good picture of the color in the car not happening at all will try at home ... Love how it has silver hardware on it and it's leather...I just feel like I like squishy leather so much better so I sent back my time studded messenger. Wasn't going to get another tile bag but then this showed up on sale. There's so much new stuff I want [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095078


I love this bag and in this color! I was looking at this color before I bought it in EB, but it was full price then.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CocoChannel said:


> Anyone have this bag in any color or seen it IRL? I'm interested in seeing it without being stuffed and how it looks. Been trying to find more pictures with no luck. I like it in black or electric blue but not ready to buy just yet.


No and No. You totally read my mind with your post lol! But I have been interested in this bag since it came out. Actually I was about to buy it in EB on the MK site when they had it on sale for $130.00, but it sold out before I could place the order. So instead I bought the Bedford in EB. Then I looked again at this bag in black, but they sold out AGAIN on MK's site for the great sale price. I looked at raspberry, but I'm not sure if that's too much pink. Hmmm..please someone post pix or feedback if you have!


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3094263
> View attachment 3094264
> 
> 
> Got my own dusty rose tote!



How pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Got my tile blue Bedford from Nordstrom today I had some notes and it was on sale ... Trying to get a good picture of the color in the car not happening at all will try at home ... Love how it has silver hardware on it and it's leather...I just feel like I like squishy leather so much better so I sent back my time studded messenger. Wasn't going to get another tile bag but then this showed up on sale. There's so much new stuff I want [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095078



How pretty! love the tassel. Looks so squishy. 



CocoChannel said:


> Anyone have this bag in any color or seen it IRL? I'm interested in seeing it without being stuffed and how it looks. Been trying to find more pictures with no luck. I like it in black or electric blue but not ready to buy just yet.



I have seen it briefly in black irl but i only glanced.. looks nice but def smaller. sorry i cannot be more helpful.


----------



## tflowers921

Bedford clutch in dusty rose, I'm using it as a wallet


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Dark Emerald Lexi and Bedford in Palm Green....Do you think its okay or worth it to have both of these?



They are very different bags! so i think so if it's a color you love. I have a lot of brown bags, but they are all different...





B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3093770
> 
> 
> Shame on me but I got another blossom bag! [emoji46] I saw someone have this bag while I was out in this color and I fell in love with the blossom on this style bag and had to have it! It was hard to track down that's for sure lol!



so pretty! suits this style.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3095699
> 
> Bedford clutch in dusty rose, I'm using it as a wallet



such a pretty color, this dusty Rose.. cannot decide between it and Merlot(yes, this is where someone will be you need both lol)


----------



## tflowers921

HesitantShopper said:


> such a pretty color, this dusty Rose.. cannot decide between it and Merlot(yes, this is where someone will be you need both lol)




Always!!! I love Merlot but I have a burgundy Longchamp bag & sadly find that it doesn't go with everything  dusty rose is a beautiful but not boring neutral!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> Always!!! I love Merlot but I have a burgundy Longchamp bag & sadly find that it doesn't go with everything  dusty rose is a beautiful but not boring neutral!



I clearly need to compare in person, hopefully soon.


----------



## CocoChannel

BeachBagGal said:


> No and No. You totally read my mind with your post lol! But I have been interested in this bag since it came out. Actually I was about to buy it in EB on the MK site when they had it on sale for $130.00, but it sold out before I could place the order. So instead I bought the Bedford in EB. Then I looked again at this bag in black, but they sold out AGAIN on MK's site for the great sale price. I looked at raspberry, but I'm not sure if that's too much pink. Hmmm..please someone post pix or feedback if you have!





Oh really I had no clue it went on sale on MK site,..darn I missed it! I would really like to see it before I buy or just buy and see and then decide[emoji5]&#65039; 



I have seen it briefly in black irl but i only glanced.. looks nice but def smaller. sorry i cannot be more helpful.[/QUOTE]


That's ok thanks for the info. I'll have to try to see it before I jump the gun[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## CocoChannel

I just put on hold the east west Hamilton in Chili....I love the chili color it's a pretty shade of red[emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

CocoChannel said:


> I just put on hold the east west Hamilton in Chili....I love the chili color it's a pretty shade of red[emoji7]



Please post pics once you get it. I don't think I've seen a chili Hamilton on the forum....


----------



## Bellepedia

Mini reveal.. 
[emoji41][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Bellepedia

Its the bowery large shoulder bag..



Sry.. The pic is too washed out..il try a better pic later..


----------



## CocoChannel

keishapie1973 said:


> Please post pics once you get it. I don't think I've seen a chili Hamilton on the forum....




I will for sure![emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bellepedia said:


> Its the bowery large shoulder bag..
> View attachment 3096031
> 
> 
> Sry.. The pic is too washed out..il try a better pic later..



These are so nice! unfortunately to big for me ..


----------



## CinthiaZ

sandc said:


> I own this one. . for now. It might have to go back. I am not sure if it is love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is on it's way to me now.


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

So excited! My new COLLETTE arrived today!! I only paid 110.00 with FREE shipping. Yes, on ebay again, lol!  

This bag is incredible and even better than I thought! It has a really cool outer top zipper compartment besides the one on the front of the bag! The leather is amazing and HOLY CANOLI! I'm in LOVE!! Even though the hardware is gold, this bag is a must!


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> So excited! My new COLLETTE arrived today!! I only paid 110.00 with FREE shipping. Yes, on ebay again, lol!
> 
> This bag is incredible and even better than I thought! It has a really cool outer top zipper compartment besides the one on the front of the bag! The leather is amazing and HOLY CANOLI! I'm in LOVE!! Even though the hardware is gold, this bag is a must!


OMG! You would not believe the conversation between me and my husband just now, about this Collette.

Him  "Hun, that's not really you and more for older ladies"

Me,  "but hun, I AM an older lady! And I can change!"              He starts cracking up! 
  Now I'm laughing too, then he says,  

"yes, you could always put your hair up in a bun and buy yourself a broach"    

OMG!!! LMAO! Now on I'm rolling on the floor! Too funny! And we think these guys don't know us and aren't paying attention???  Now he's got me wondeing if I should keep it. I really do love it and there are some broaches I can buy,( lmao!)  and I think at 60, I AM an old lady! Is it really that 'older' looking or is he just crazy??


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bellepedia said:


> Its the bowery large shoulder bag..
> View attachment 3096031
> 
> 
> Sry.. The pic is too washed out..il try a better pic later..


Ooo very nice! How are you liking?


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> So excited! My new COLLETTE arrived today!! I only paid 110.00 with FREE shipping. Yes, on ebay again, lol!
> 
> This bag is incredible and even better than I thought! It has a really cool outer top zipper compartment besides the one on the front of the bag! The leather is amazing and HOLY CANOLI! I'm in LOVE!! Even though the hardware is gold, this bag is a must!


Very nice! ...and you bought a bag with ghw too...wow! lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> You would not believe the conversation between me and my husband just now, about this Colltette.
> 
> Him  "Hun, that's not really you and more for older ladies"
> 
> Me,  "but hun, I AM an older lady! And I can change!"              He starts cracking up!
> Now I'm laughing too, the he says,
> 
> "yes, you could always put your hair up in a bun and buy yourself a broach"
> 
> OMG!!! LMAO! Now on I'm rolling on the floor! Too funny! And we think these guys don't know us and aren't paying attention???  Now he's got me wondeing if I should keep it. I really do love it and there are some broaches I can buy, and I think at 60, I AM an old lady!  LMAO!!


Hahha funny...well throw a funky fob on it or something if you want to "young it up" lol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Hahha funny...well throw a funky fob on it or something if you want to "young it up" lol.


Well that sounds like YOU think it's older looking too! lol! This is too funny. Now I don't know what to do! lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Well that sounds like YOU think it's older looking too! lol! This is too funny. Now I don't know what to do! lol!


Oh ooops I didn't mean to imply that it looks too old ladyish lol! I don't think so...but if you want to spice it up you could throw a fun fob on there lol. It's a sophisticated bag...let's go with that lolol.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! ...and you bought a bag with ghw too...wow! lol


I have been conceding to the gold for certain bags that are worth it,  like these. My husband has me all screwed up now. I never thought he even cared. Wow! Learn something new about him every day!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh ooops I didn't mean to imply that it looks too old ladyish lol! I don't think so...but if you want to spice it up you could throw a fun fob on there lol. It's a sophisticated bag...let's go with that lolol.


Very good! Sophisticated is the perfect word for it. Now I know where he is coming from. I am not real sophisticated, but this Collette sure makes me want to be! LMAO! He said it reminds him of a bag his aunt would wear. She is a very 'sophisticated' attorney. I guess he is too used to his little hippie. lol! But I'll tell you what, sophisticated I will be, for the next couple  of weeks anyway! lol!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> I have been conceding to the gold for certain bags that are worth it,  like these. My husband has me all screwed up now. I never thought he even cared. Wow! Learn something new about him every day!


haha men are too funny sometimes. I was hanging out with a guy friend the other night and he looks at my bag and comments how small it was (a RM mini mac)...now this was coming from a guy that told me a few weeks prior how big my bag was (KS Little Minka). So then he continues to comment about me carrying a different bag from before and me having different bags...I told him "you have NOOOO idea!!!" lol. To think even paid attention to that is pretty darn amusing!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Very good! Sophisticated is the perfect word for it. Now I know where he is coming from. I am not real sophisticated, but this Collette sure makes me want to be! LMAO!


Hahaha sophisticated it is! Try that one on him. lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Hahaha sophisticated it is! Try that one on him. lol


I DID!! I told him what you said, and that is when he brought up his 'sophisticated' aunt who is an attorney and said it is a bag she would wear with her broach, and he agreed, sophisticated is the word he was looking for, so apparently, I am not sophisticated! LMAO!! This is just too funny! But then again it's not, because I don't know what to do now! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> haha men are too funny sometimes. I was hanging out with a guy friend the other night and he looks at my bag and comments how small it was (a RM mini mac)...now this was coming from a guy that told me a few weeks prior how big my bag was (KS Little Minka). So then he continues to comment about me carrying a different bag from before and me having different bags...I told him "you have NOOOO idea!!!" lol. To think even paid attention to that is pretty darn amusing!!!


That is amusing. They pay attention more than we think, don't they!


----------



## laurelenas

laurelenas said:


> Teeny weenie is right, lol. I'm pretty sure I'm not keeping the mini. I ended up ordering the medium Selma messenger in Electric Blue, I'm curious to see how it compares to the Jet Set.




I received the EB medium Selma messenger. It came in a bag instead of a box, hate that! Makes me want to return the bag without looking at it twice. The bag itself is fine. Maybe I'm too picky...


----------



## Bootlover07

laurelenas said:


> I received the EB medium Selma messenger. It came in a bag instead of a box, hate that! Makes me want to return the bag without looking at it twice. The bag itself is fine. Maybe I'm too picky...




If the bag is fine and you like it then I would keep it. While its certainly annoying when places don't package with care, the most important thing is that the bag is free from defects. I've had items shipped in a box that were scratched and dented. That's just my opinion though, if it's going to bother you then return it.


----------



## Christa72720

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3095699
> 
> Bedford clutch in dusty rose, I'm using it as a wallet


I have it too. Love it!


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! You would not believe the conversation between me and my husband just now, about this Collette.
> 
> Him  "Hun, that's not really you and more for older ladies"
> 
> Me,  "but hun, I AM an older lady! And I can change!"              He starts cracking up!
> Now I'm laughing too, then he says,
> 
> "yes, you could always put your hair up in a bun and buy yourself a broach"
> 
> OMG!!! LMAO! Now on I'm rolling on the floor! Too funny! And we think these guys don't know us and aren't paying attention???  Now he's got me wondeing if I should keep it. I really do love it and there are some broaches I can buy,( lmao!)  and I think at 60, I AM an old lady! Is it really that 'older' looking or is he just crazy??


I would say it's quite the opposite. These types of satchels are carried by all kinds of young bloggers! It is similar to the Celine which is extreme popular right now! And for that price you can't go wrong


----------



## Bellepedia

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo very nice! How are you liking?




Im loving it so far.. The slouchiness im dying for..,I got that with this after putting my stuff in..


----------



## Bellepedia

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! You would not believe the conversation between me and my husband just now, about this Collette.
> 
> Him  "Hun, that's not really you and more for older ladies"
> 
> Me,  "but hun, I AM an older lady! And I can change!"              He starts cracking up!
> Now I'm laughing too, then he says,
> 
> "yes, you could always put your hair up in a bun and buy yourself a broach"
> 
> OMG!!! LMAO! Now on I'm rolling on the floor! Too funny! And we think these guys don't know us and aren't paying attention???  Now he's got me wondeing if I should keep it. I really do love it and there are some broaches I can buy,( lmao!)  and I think at 60, I AM an old lady! Is it really that 'older' looking or is he just crazy??




Really..?!
In my opinion i always picture these bags with the younger group.. 
U wud laugh if what comes in to my mind if u ask abt older group.. I wouldnt dare.. But heres the hint.. Starts with see..[emoji13][emoji16][emoji38]


----------



## Bellepedia

CinthiaZ said:


> So excited! My new COLLETTE arrived today!! I only paid 110.00 with FREE shipping. Yes, on ebay again, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is incredible and even better than I thought! It has a really cool outer top zipper compartment besides the one on the front of the bag! The leather is amazing and HOLY CANOLI! I'm in LOVE!! Even though the hardware is gold, this bag is a must!




Congrats on that bag..
God... How do u get such deals from ebay.. Im such a loser at it.. I have noo idea at that..


----------



## Bellepedia

HesitantShopper said:


> These are so nice! unfortunately to big for me ..




Ooh really??
Earlier i got the 'Fulton large shoulder bag'. And that was too big for me, so i had to return it and settled for this one..this one is a bit smaller than the fulton..


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> So excited! My new COLLETTE arrived today!! I only paid 110.00 with FREE shipping. Yes, on ebay again, lol!
> 
> This bag is incredible and even better than I thought! It has a really cool outer top zipper compartment besides the one on the front of the bag! The leather is amazing and HOLY CANOLI! I'm in LOVE!! Even though the hardware is gold, this bag is a must!



It's gorgeous and sophisticated. Not "old ladyish" at all......


----------



## laurelenas

Bootlover07 said:


> If the bag is fine and you like it then I would keep it. While its certainly annoying when places don't package with care, the most important thing is that the bag is free from defects. I've had items shipped in a box that were scratched and dented. That's just my opinion though, if it's going to bother you then return it.




You are totally right, what matters is the bag, not the packaging. 

I thought I would like the electric blue color more, but it just doesn't make me as happy as tile blue. I wish I could find the medium Selma messenger in tile blue somewhere... Oh well.


----------



## trefusisgirl

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3095699
> 
> Bedford clutch in dusty rose, I'm using it as a wallet




Now that is scrumptious.  It is such a practical bag.  I have it in orange but much prefer the dusky rose. 

Congrats.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> So excited! My new COLLETTE arrived today!! I only paid 110.00 with FREE shipping. Yes, on ebay again, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is incredible and even better than I thought! It has a really cool outer top zipper compartment besides the one on the front of the bag! The leather is amazing and HOLY CANOLI! I'm in LOVE!! Even though the hardware is gold, this bag is a must!




Lol at the conversation between u and ur hubby no 60 is not old at all.  40 is the new 20 after all!  

This is a lovely bag. Very structured which I like.  I love slouchy or structured and it looks great in black.

What a steal as well.  You do get some great deals on ur bags.  Lucky lady.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> So excited! My new COLLETTE arrived today!! I only paid 110.00 with FREE shipping. Yes, on ebay again, lol!
> 
> This bag is incredible and even better than I thought! It has a really cool outer top zipper compartment besides the one on the front of the bag! The leather is amazing and HOLY CANOLI! I'm in LOVE!! Even though the hardware is gold, this bag is a must!





CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! You would not believe the conversation between me and my husband just now, about this Collette.
> 
> Him  "Hun, that's not really you and more for older ladies"
> 
> Me,  "but hun, I AM an older lady! And I can change!"              He starts cracking up!
> Now I'm laughing too, then he says,
> 
> "yes, you could always put your hair up in a bun and buy yourself a broach"
> 
> OMG!!! LMAO! Now on I'm rolling on the floor! Too funny! And we think these guys don't know us and aren't paying attention???  Now he's got me wondeing if I should keep it. I really do love it and there are some broaches I can buy,( lmao!)  and I think at 60, I AM an old lady! Is it really that 'older' looking or is he just crazy??



That is one sweet deal. As to it being old lady? er.. nope? isn't it like that Celine bag that sells for a lot? i see it on many people of all ages. Sorry for brand comparison but that is the basis for my not an old ladies bag thoughts.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bellepedia said:


> Ooh really??
> Earlier i got the 'Fulton large shoulder bag'. And that was too big for me, so i had to return it and settled for this one..this one is a bit smaller than the fulton..



Keep in mind i carry pretty small bags lol I can make a 10in wide purse look big ...


----------



## HesitantShopper

laurelenas said:


> You are totally right, what matters is the bag, not the packaging.
> 
> I thought I would like the electric blue color more, but it just doesn't make me as happy as tile blue. I wish I could find the medium Selma messenger in tile blue somewhere... Oh well.



If you not happy with the color don't keep it then. I've seen tile blue it's lovely but my season is much to short to buy it. I cannot wear colors like that in winter.. just my personal preference.


----------



## BeachBagGal

laurelenas said:


> You are totally right, what matters is the bag, not the packaging.
> 
> I thought I would like the electric blue color more, but it just doesn't make me as happy as tile blue. I wish I could find the medium Selma messenger in tile blue somewhere... Oh well.


Ah that's too bad you're not a bag fan of the color. nordstroms.com has some different style Tile Blue bags for 40% off...not sure what style you're looking for.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> That is one sweet deal. As to it being old lady? er.. nope? isn't it like that Celine bag that sells for a lot? i see it on many people of all ages. Sorry for brand comparison but that is the basis for my not an old ladies bag thoughts.



I love the Celine and you are right, they are very similar and that may be what attracted me to it in the first place.





trefusisgirl said:


> Lol at the conversation between u and ur hubby no 60 is not old at all.  40 is the new 20 after all!
> 
> lol! He agreed that 'sophisticated' is the word he was looking for. And thanks for trying to smooth over the age 60, but anyway you color it, we are OLD! lol!
> 
> This is a lovely bag. Very structured which I like.  I love slouchy or structured and it looks great in black.
> 
> What a steal as well.  You do get some great deals on ur bags.  Lucky lady.



Thanks! I wish I didn't! It makes it impossible to pass them up! 



keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous and sophisticated. Not "old ladyish" at all......



Thank you! 



Bellepedia said:


> Congrats on that bag..
> God... How do u get such deals from ebay.. Im such a loser at it.. I have noo idea at that..



Here is a tip. Many of the sellers will not know a style name and they don't put it in the title. If you just do a search for 'Michael Kors Black bag', you can find bags like these that no one is bidding on, because the seller didn't put the COLLETTE in the title, so no one is seeing it, except for ME! lol! 



Bellepedia said:


> Really..?!
> In my opinion i always picture these bags with the younger group..
> U wud laugh if what comes in to my mind if u ask abt older group.. I wouldnt dare.. But heres the hint.. Starts with see..[emoji13][emoji16][emoji38]



Does it end with NILE???  lol! 



Christa72720 said:


> I would say it's quite the opposite. These types of satchels are carried by all kinds of young bloggers! It is similar to the Celine which is extreme popular right now! And for that price you can't go wrong


 That's TWO of you that have compared it to the Celine. You are right, it does look like the Celine, which is a gorgeous bag and I'll never get it for a better price. I am best off to keep it! 

Thanks all, for justifying me keeping it! Sophisticated, I shall be! lol!


----------



## laurelenas

HesitantShopper said:


> If you not happy with the color don't keep it then. I've seen tile blue it's lovely but my season is much to short to buy it. I cannot wear colors like that in winter.. just my personal preference.




Oh, I would wear tile blue year-round...


----------



## laurelenas

BeachBagGal said:


> Ah that's too bad you're not a bag fan of the color. nordstroms.com has some different style Tile Blue bags for 40% off...not sure what style you're looking for.




Thanks! I really like the Jet Set large Cross Body in tile blue, love the chain detail in silver. I'm keeping it!


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> So excited! My new COLLETTE arrived today!! I only paid 110.00 with FREE shipping. Yes, on ebay again, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> This bag is incredible and even better than I thought! It has a really cool outer top zipper compartment besides the one on the front of the bag! The leather is amazing and HOLY CANOLI! I'm in LOVE!! Even though the hardware is gold, this bag is a must!




About your comments about ebay hunting, our bargain hunter extrodinaire cinthia, I think you are so lucky.  I do that on ebay UK but people over here either rarely don't know the style name or if they don't, the bags still attract a lot of bidding. I have missed out on loads at the last minute because they have tons watching them and u get a last 10 second bidding war.  

If it wasn't for my fear of being stung for massive custom charges I would buy on ebay from US, as bags are priced a lot more
reasonably but then custom charges on top makes them less of a steal.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> That's TWO of you that have compared it to the Celine. You are right, it does look like the Celine, which is a gorgeous bag and I'll never get it for a better price. I am best off to keep it!
> 
> *Thanks all, for justifying me keeping it!* Sophisticated, I shall be! lol!



I think best of anywhere here one can always aid with that lol


----------



## lillywillowbug

Electric Blue NS Hamilton on her maiden voyage


----------



## crushdemon

I've had an Optic White/silver trim North South Hamilton sitting in my closet with the tags on since it came out...it's too flashy and pretty to wear out, I'm afraid I'll damage it or it'll go missing! flickr.com/photos/134743510@N06/20389015999/in/dateposted-public/

I also have the Black Saffiano Jet Set Travel (the big one with the laptop pocket) and it's progressively getting really misshapen and I'm not sure how to fix it...flickr.com/photos/134743510@N06/20566740782/in/dateposted-public/
Not the best picture, but you can kind of see where the leather is starting to sink. It's much more banana shaped in person 
(Also I'm new here, I'm sorry if this goes to the wrong place!)


----------



## luvcoach2

lillywillowbug said:


> Electric Blue NS Hamilton on her maiden voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097785


 
Very pretty - love the Electric Blue in this style. Congratulations!!!


----------



## laurelenas

I got to carry her today for the first time


----------



## ubo22

laurelenas said:


> I got to carry her today for the first time
> View attachment 3098303


Is that a luggage Selma?  True perfection!


----------



## lillywillowbug

luvcoach2 said:


> Very pretty - love the Electric Blue in this style. Congratulations!!!




Thanks! Love this blue!


----------



## laurelenas

ubo22 said:


> Is that a luggage Selma?  True perfection!




Yes, in large size. Love her!


----------



## keishapie1973

laurelenas said:


> I got to carry her today for the first time
> View attachment 3098303



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> About your comments about ebay hunting, our bargain hunter extrodinaire cinthia, I think you are so lucky.  I do that on ebay UK but people over here either rarely don't know the style name or if they don't, the bags still attract a lot of bidding. I have missed out on loads at the last minute because they have tons watching them and u get a last 10 second bidding war.
> 
> If it wasn't for my fear of being stung for massive custom charges I would buy on ebay from US, as bags are priced a lot more
> reasonably but then custom charges on top makes them less of a steal.


That's too bad. It really is easy here in the USA. It can be a problem though so maybe you are lucky too, because finding too many good deals, does all add up! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

lillywillowbug said:


> Electric Blue NS Hamilton on her maiden voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097785


Such a pretty color!


----------



## CinthiaZ

laurelenas said:


> I got to carry her today for the first time
> View attachment 3098303


Luggage has always been one of my all time favorite colors. Goes with just about anything! Enjoy!


----------



## trefusisgirl

I may finally be learning some restraint! Went to TK Maxx yesterday and they had a Hudson in luggage or black and I didn't buy! 




I think it was because I was carrying my Mira in luggage and they were same colour and leather.  I also wasn't keen on the MK logo on it.  Very nice structured bag, but I think I prefer my Selmas.

Maybe in my psyche something said "you have enough for now behave and put it down."


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> That's too bad. It really is easy here in the USA. It can be a problem though so maybe you are lucky too, because finding too many good deals, does all add up! lol!




Lol, tell me about it one to fourteen since November last year, plus wallets & tech cases!  TK Maxx has been my enabler, I got 2/3 from ebay, but the rest from there. I love them all, some get used more than others. But I try and rotate.


----------



## laurelenas

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!!







CinthiaZ said:


> That's too bad. It really is easy here in the USA. It can be a problem though so maybe you are lucky too, because finding too many good deals, does all add up! lol!




Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

trefusisgirl said:


> I may finally be learning some restraint! Went to TK Maxx yesterday and they had a Hudson in luggage or black and I didn't buy!
> 
> View attachment 3098532
> 
> 
> I think it was because I was carrying my Mira in luggage and they were same colour and leather.  I also wasn't keen on the MK logo on it.  Very nice structured bag, but I think I prefer my Selmas.
> 
> Maybe in my psyche something said "you have enough for now behave and put it down."


Pretty bag, but I too would choose the Selma over this one.


----------



## B_girl_

laurelenas said:


> I got to carry her today for the first time
> View attachment 3098303




Gorgeous! Luggage is just such a great color that goes with so much


----------



## B_girl_

lillywillowbug said:


> Electric Blue NS Hamilton on her maiden voyage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097785




electric blue is gorgeous! I'm addicted to mine [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> I may finally be learning some restraint! Went to TK Maxx yesterday and they had a Hudson in luggage or black and I didn't buy!
> 
> View attachment 3098532
> 
> 
> I think it was because I was carrying my Mira in luggage and they were same colour and leather.  I also wasn't keen on the MK logo on it.  Very nice structured bag, but I think I prefer my Selmas.
> 
> Maybe in my psyche something said "you have enough for now behave and put it down."


i Love the Hudson! Is a great , practical bag. It even has an outer pocket on the back for your cell. ANOTHER one I don't buy because it doesn't come in silver hardware! makes me so mad! That is an awesome bag! Although I have to admit, luggage really does look best with gold hardware and I do love the luggage color, so maybe, ....


----------



## laurelenas

B_girl_ said:


> Gorgeous! Luggage is just such a great color that goes with so much




Thanks!


----------



## CinthiaZ

I didn't like this until I saw it in person. OMG!! Has TWO HUGE Outer pockets! One on the front and the other on the back! Both are fully lined. This bag is amazing! 

MK NATALIA ~ MSRP - $548.00!!


----------



## Handbaglover222

My new purchase, actually prefer the older style of hamiltons and really wanted soft pebbled leather. Bought this from Bicester outlet it was reduced from £350 to £149! Large size


----------



## CinthiaZ

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new purchase, actually prefer the older style of hamiltons and really wanted soft pebbled leather. Bought this from Bicester outlet it was reduced from £350 to £149! Large size


Good deal! I prefer that one too! Great color! Will go with anything! I especially love grey with burgundy.They look so great together! NICE bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new purchase, actually prefer the older style of hamiltons and really wanted soft pebbled leather. Bought this from Bicester outlet it was reduced from £350 to £149! Large size



This is really pretty, both the color and the style. The leather looks amazing.......


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> i Love the Hudson! Is a great , practical bag. It even has an outer pocket on the back for your cell. ANOTHER one I don't buy because it doesn't come in silver hardware! makes me so mad! That is an awesome bag! Although I have to admit, luggage really does look best with gold hardware and I do love the luggage color, so maybe, ....




It was nice but I had just bought my mira in luggage and have a portland in luggage and they are both ghw so didn't need a third even though those are slouchy bags and it had a nice structure to it like the selmas but i just didn't really like the mk on it.  Call me fussy! It would be nice In black with shw.  

Better than selma for having the back pocket
But i find selmas have enough pockets inside for that.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new purchase, actually prefer the older style of hamiltons and really wanted soft pebbled leather. Bought this from Bicester outlet it was reduced from £350 to £149! Large size




That's lovely and a great price.  Never been to Bicester, they have a Kors outlet.  Oh my, I feel a weekend away calling me.  Do they have loads there?


----------



## trefusisgirl

B_girl_ said:


> electric blue is gorgeous! I'm addicted to mine [emoji7][emoji7]




Agreed I love my electric blue medium
Selma looks great with denim.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> It was nice but I had just bought my mira in luggage and have a portland in luggage and they are both ghw so didn't need a third even though those are slouchy bags and it had a nice structure to it like the selmas but i just didn't really like the mk on it.  Call me fussy! It would be nice In black with shw.
> 
> Better than selma for having the back pocket
> But i find selmas have enough pockets inside for that.


Yes, but by the time  I would get the zipper open, my phone would stop ringing! lol! Happens to me all the time with my bags that don't have outer pockets and drives me crazy. No big deal though cuz you can always call them back. I got really spoiled with most of my bags that have the outer pockets on them and the more the merrier! I really love it when they have them on both sides AND the back! lol!


----------



## CocoChannel

I'm looking into getting some bag shapers for my jet set tote and other slouchy bags. I've seen some before and after pics and they seem to work great! Does anybody use these for their bags to keep the shape? and where do you purchase them?


----------



## fieldsinspring

My new Outlet Hamilton in blossom


----------



## lucydee

fieldsinspring said:


> My new Outlet Hamilton in blossom



Gorgeous bag in such a great color,  congratulations.


----------



## HesitantShopper

fieldsinspring said:


> My new Outlet Hamilton in blossom



Lovely! looks so soft too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, but by the time  I would get the zipper open, my phone would stop ringing! lol! Happens to me all the time with my bags that don't have outer pockets and drives me crazy. No big deal though cuz you can always call them back. I got really spoiled with most of my bags that have the outer pockets on them and the more the merrier! I really love it when they have them on both sides AND the back! lol!



I'm the same, i so want an outside pocket, half the time i don't even hear my phone which it's usually my husband i miss messages & calls from.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new purchase, actually prefer the older style of hamiltons and really wanted soft pebbled leather. Bought this from Bicester outlet it was reduced from £350 to £149! Large size



LOVE the grey.


----------



## Handbaglover222

CinthiaZ said:


> Good deal! I prefer that one too! Great color! Will go with anything! I especially love grey with burgundy.They look so great together! NICE bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Handbaglover222

Bicester is great! They have tons of outlet shops there and the MK one is big, they have a lot of bags there and often have further reductions on the outlet price. They even had some Selma's in there when I went at the weekend. Definitely worth a trip!


----------



## Handbaglover222

trefusisgirl said:


> That's lovely and a great price.  Never been to Bicester, they have a Kors outlet.  Oh my, I feel a weekend away calling me.  Do they have loads there?



Bicester is great! They have tons of outlet shops there and the MK one is big, they have a lot of bags there and often have further reductions on the outlet price. They even had some Selma's in there when I went at the weekend. Definitely worth a trip!


----------



## Handbaglover222

keishapie1973 said:


> This is really pretty, both the color and the style. The leather looks amazing.......



Thank you  It is so soft and smells so good! Love the leather smell


----------



## fieldsinspring

Thank you both!! I was nervous getting such a light color but it is SO pretty and soft I think. It smells divine and is so pretty in real life. The outlet has EVERYTHING 40% off so I couldn't resist! I also got a wallet. 




lucydee said:


> Gorgeous bag in such a great color,  congratulations.





HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely! looks so soft too.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Handbaglover222 said:


> Bicester is great! They have tons of outlet shops there and the MK one is big, they have a lot of bags there and often have further reductions on the outlet price. They even had some Selma's in there when I went at the weekend. Definitely worth a trip!




Oh no I knew u were going to say that lol.  I feel a look for hotel accommodation coming on and my credit card sighing very loudly!  "Here she goes again" it's saying.  As my husband just looks at me with a look of resignation.

Thanks so much for the info.


----------



## cdtracing

fieldsinspring said:


> My new Outlet Hamilton in blossom



Oh, WOW!!  That's a find!!


----------



## cdtracing

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new purchase, actually prefer the older style of hamiltons and really wanted soft pebbled leather. Bought this from Bicester outlet it was reduced from £350 to £149! Large size



I love the grey shade; it's darker than the pearl grey.  That's a wonderful neutral & all year round bag!


----------



## aunt_sweden

This was not on my wish List, but i couldn't resist the good deal. 60% off on sale  + i wanted a bag in luggage. I will try her at home and find out if she's a keeper.  Large dillon n/s in luggage


----------



## Suz82

My two babies so far...

Medium Selma messenger and small black saffiano satchel.


----------



## Suz82

My Selma...


----------



## laurelenas

Suz82 said:


> My two babies so far...
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Selma messenger and small black saffiano satchel.




Cute!


----------



## omri

Suz82 said:


> My Selma...



So pretty! Congrats! 
Where did you find it?)


----------



## Suz82

Thankyou!


----------



## Suz82

I found it at my local TK Maxx store in the UK for £129.99, love at first sight &#128525; lol


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> My Selma...



Love this!!!


----------



## TnC

Suz82 said:


> My Selma...



OMG so beautiful! I wonder if this also comes in the medium Selma satchel, I would love to get my hands on that  congrats on the awesome find!


----------



## fieldsinspring

cdtracing said:


> Oh, WOW!!  That's a find!!


Thank you! I love it


----------



## Suz82

There's one on eBay UK now that I just stumbled across, had seen the medium Selma quilted but not with studs and this one has the same studs as mine


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> My Selma...


I LOVE that Selma!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> I found it at my local TK Maxx store in the UK for £129.99, love at first sight [emoji7] lol




Yey finally someone else finding some bargains kors wise in tk maxx. I've bought loads in there recently.  

They keep having different ones in my local, but haven't seen this one yet.

Congrats on grabbing a great bargain.


----------



## Suz82

Thankyou &#128522; I can't stop smelling the leather &#128518;


----------



## Suz82

I can see myself wanting to go keep checking out for bargains lol guess if it's meant to be I will find stuff I like


----------



## HeatherL

My first Selma & my first non-neutral bag!  Using her as much as I can before the season is over (can you believe Fall is almost here)!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3103113
> 
> 
> My first Selma & my first non-neutral bag!  Using her as much as I can before the season is over (can you believe Fall is almost here)!




So cute with the bow. Love that color!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute with the bow. Love that color!




Thanks!  I think this is a great color for my first (& only) non-neutral bag.  Funny too,  is that this is my most complimented as well and most people (ladies) specifically mention the color! [emoji173]&#65039;. I love this bag!


----------



## kerriberri76

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3103113
> 
> 
> My first Selma & my first non-neutral bag!  Using her as much as I can before the season is over (can you believe Fall is almost here)!




Gorgeous! Love the color[emoji170]


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> Thanks!  I think this is a great color for my first (& only) non-neutral bag.  Funny too,  is that this is my most complimented as well and most people (ladies) specifically mention the color! [emoji173]&#65039;. I love this bag!


Aquamarine?


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Aquamarine?




Yes!!


----------



## HeatherL

kerriberri76 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the color[emoji170]




Thank you!,


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> Yes!!


I just bought a bag in this color too...and looooove it!!!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> I just bought a bag in this color too...and looooove it!!!




It's so pretty IRL and it different lighting.  Which bag did you get?


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> It's so pretty IRL and it different lighting.  Which bag did you get?


Jet Set Chain Messenger...it's a soft pebbled leather. I'm using it daily now. I just love the color!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Jet Set Chain Messenger...it's a soft pebbled leather. I'm using it daily now. I just love the color!




I love that bag and yes the color is awesome!


----------



## cny1941

Selma medium messenger in peanut. For 60% off I couldn't pass the deal.


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3103294
> 
> 
> Selma medium messenger in peanut. For 60% off I couldn't pass the deal.




Bag twins!! It's probably my most used bag, goes with everything. Great deal!


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> Bag twins!! It's probably my most used bag, goes with everything. Great deal!




Thank you! I use mine every weekend too, love this style so much and peanut is good for year-round I don't mind getting another bag in peanut.


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3103294
> 
> 
> Selma medium messenger in peanut. For 60% off I couldn't pass the deal.



Love it. They are so easy to use and look so stylish on x


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3103294
> 
> 
> Selma medium messenger in peanut. For 60% off I couldn't pass the deal.


Great deal and what a cutie!


----------



## Pebbles1

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3103294
> 
> 
> Selma medium messenger in peanut. For 60% off I couldn't pass the deal.


Hi, I love the bag, who had it for 60% off? That was a great deal!


----------



## MKbaglover

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3103113
> 
> 
> My first Selma & my first non-neutral bag!  Using her as much as I can before the season is over (can you believe Fall is almost here)!


I really love this colour, it really suits the Selma.


----------



## HeatherL

MKbaglover said:


> I really love this colour, it really suits the Selma.




Thanks, I think so too!!


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Love it. They are so easy to use and look so stylish on x



Agreed. They are my fav weekend bag. Love love!



BeachBagGal said:


> Great deal and what a cutie!



Thank you!



Pebbles1 said:


> Hi, I love the bag, who had it for 60% off? That was a great deal!



Found it on 6pm.com couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## CinthiaZ

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3103113
> 
> 
> My first Selma & my first non-neutral bag!  Using her as much as I can before the season is over (can you believe Fall is almost here)!


OMG! Gorgeous color! And the black contrast looks awesome!


----------



## CinthiaZ

fieldsinspring said:


> My new Outlet Hamilton in blossom


So pretty and the leather looks so soft. I would have to keep hugging it! lol!


----------



## Hatfield1313

I was in Las Vegas last week and fell in love with Casey! I've never owned a bag from MK's luxury line, and I'm proud to say my first purchase was half off! Couldn't believe it. Love her! (Please excuse the partially unmade bed and crookedness lol)


----------



## MKbaglover

Hatfield1313 said:


> I was in Las Vegas last week and fell in love with Casey! I've never owned a bag from MK's luxury line, and I'm proud to say my first purchase was half off! Couldn't believe it. Love her! (Please excuse the partially unmade bed and crookedness lol)


A beautiful bag! I've not got a luxury line bag yet but I would like to!


----------



## smileydimples

Hatfield1313 said:


> I was in Las Vegas last week and fell in love with Casey! I've never owned a bag from MK's luxury line, and I'm proud to say my first purchase was half off! Couldn't believe it. Love her! (Please excuse the partially unmade bed and crookedness lol)



I love love love this bag...i just messaged you


----------



## Bootlover07

So after carrying my Selma messenger all summer and recently purchasing a medium Selma satchel I realized that I've downsized what I carry. Last time I carried my large sapphire sutton it seemed huge and I had a ton of extra room. I managed to snag an electric blue medium sutton on clearance at Nordstrom before they sold out and I think I am going to try this size to see if it works for me. Here it is next to my sapphire jet set!


----------



## HeatherL

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! Gorgeous color! And the black contrast looks awesome!




Thank you!  I'm definitely loving this color!!


----------



## ubo22

Hatfield1313 said:


> I was in Las Vegas last week and fell in love with Casey! I've never owned a bag from MK's luxury line, and I'm proud to say my first purchase was half off! Couldn't believe it. Love her! (Please excuse the partially unmade bed and crookedness lol)


I really love how the Casey looks...so pretty!  And great deal, too!


----------



## myluvofbags

Hatfield1313 said:


> I was in Las Vegas last week and fell in love with Casey! I've never owned a bag from MK's luxury line, and I'm proud to say my first purchase was half off! Couldn't believe it. Love her! (Please excuse the partially unmade bed and crookedness lol)



So pretty,  love the sky color.   Half off is a huge score!   Congrats!


----------



## Suz82

Hatfield1313 said:


> I was in Las Vegas last week and fell in love with Casey! I've never owned a bag from MK's luxury line, and I'm proud to say my first purchase was half off! Couldn't believe it. Love her! (Please excuse the partially unmade bed and crookedness lol)




Oh the colour of that bag is gorgeous x


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> So after carrying my Selma messenger all summer and recently purchasing a medium Selma satchel I realized that I've downsized what I carry. Last time I carried my large sapphire sutton it seemed huge and I had a ton of extra room. I managed to snag an electric blue medium sutton on clearance at Nordstrom before they sold out and I think I am going to try this size to see if it works for me. Here it is next to my sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104120
> View attachment 3104122




I absolutely love the sapphire blue, I'm going to have to keep my eyes open. Would love the find a messenger bag in that colour for winter [emoji170]


----------



## Suz82

Postman bought this beauty today! 

Pre loved mini Selma messenger colour block pink and white, I'm not sure what shade of pink it is but it's looking like raspberry to me &#128522;


----------



## kerriberri76

My new Large Riley in peanut. I'm in love with her. I sprayed her down and hoping to carry her tomorrow or Sunday for the first time. 



I also picked up this cutie. It's the Large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue...sorry for the dark pic.


----------



## Suz82

kerriberri76 said:


> My new Large Riley in peanut. I'm in love with her. I sprayed her down and hoping to carry her tomorrow or Sunday for the first time.
> View attachment 3104743
> 
> 
> I also picked up this cutie. It's the Large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue...sorry for the dark pic.
> View attachment 3104745




I have such a soft spot for that pale blue &#128525;


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> My new Large Riley in peanut. I'm in love with her. I sprayed her down and hoping to carry her tomorrow or Sunday for the first time.
> View attachment 3104743
> 
> 
> I also picked up this cutie. It's the Large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue...sorry for the dark pic.
> View attachment 3104745


Stunning!  Just LOVE that Riley in any color! lol! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Suz82 said:


> Postman bought this beauty today!
> 
> Pre loved mini Selma messenger colour block pink and white, I'm not sure what shade of pink it is but it's looking like raspberry to me &#55357;&#56842;


It looks like a 'fuchsia' to me, which they do CALL it raspberry, I believe. . Gorgeous color!


----------



## myluvofbags

kerriberri76 said:


> My new Large Riley in peanut. I'm in love with her. I sprayed her down and hoping to carry her tomorrow or Sunday for the first time.
> View attachment 3104743
> 
> 
> I also picked up this cutie. It's the Large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue...sorry for the dark pic.
> View attachment 3104745



Very nice.   I think peanut is such a great soft neutral.   Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> Stunning!  Just LOVE that Riley in any color! lol! Enjoy!




Question for you since you own so much soft leather....Will these few wrinkles smooth out if I stuff her good and let sit for a few days?


----------



## CinthiaZ

Hatfield1313 said:


> I was in Las Vegas last week and fell in love with Casey! I've never owned a bag from MK's luxury line, and I'm proud to say my first purchase was half off! Couldn't believe it. Love her! (Please excuse the partially unmade bed and crookedness lol)


On wow! Stunning! Glad you got such a great deal!


----------



## kerriberri76

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice.   I think peanut is such a great soft neutral.   Enjoy your new bag.




Thank you! I certainly will enjoy her


----------



## Suz82

CinthiaZ said:


> It looks like a 'fuchsia' to me, which they do CALL it raspberry, I believe. . Gorgeous color!




Thankyou, love it which ever shade of pink it is


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> So after carrying my Selma messenger all summer and recently purchasing a medium Selma satchel I realized that I've downsized what I carry. Last time I carried my large sapphire sutton it seemed huge and I had a ton of extra room. I managed to snag an electric blue medium sutton on clearance at Nordstrom before they sold out and I think I am going to try this size to see if it works for me. Here it is next to my sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104120
> View attachment 3104122


Gorgeous! If I ever break down and get a saffiano bag, the Sutton will be the ONE!!  It is handsome and very practical!  I have recently discovered, thanks to UBO, that they do make one in regular cowhide leather, but boy, is it hard to find! It was called the 'Dressy' Satchel, and that it is! Here is a pic! I think it is stunning in the cowhide, as well.


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous! If I ever break down and get a saffiano bag, the Sutton will be the ONE!!  It is handsome and very practical!  I have recently discovered, thanks to UBO, that they do make one in regular cowhide leather, but boy, is it hard to find! It was called the 'Classy' Satchel, and that it is! Here is a pic! I think it is stunning in the cowhide, as well.



I remember a similar one called the Dressy that came in soft leather too.
It didn't look like it would hold its shape too long imo.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I remember a similar one called the Dressy that came in soft leather too.
> It didn't look like it would hold its shape too long imo.


Oh! You're right! Ubo did say it was the Dressy! No wonder I can't find it! LMAO!! I will edit my post with the correct style name. Thanks, Luv! Want to add, I think the shape will not be as distinct eventually, but would still be great. Also, it will have more bend and 'give' to be able to fit more into it, if you know what I mean, because of the softer leather.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> I remember a similar one called the Dressy that came in soft leather too.
> It didn't look like it would hold its shape too long imo.


That bag is gorgeous! I've GOT to find one! If you ever see one anywhere online, let me know please!


----------



## ubo22

myluvofbags said:


> I remember a similar one called the Dressy that came in soft leather too.
> It didn't look like it would hold its shape too long imo.


 


CinthiaZ said:


> Oh! You're right! Ubo did say it was the Dressy! No wonder I can't find it! LMAO!! I will edit my post with the correct style name. Thanks, Luv! Want to add, I think the shape will not be as distinct eventually, but would still be great. Also, it will have more bend and 'give' to be able to fit more into it, if you know what I mean, because of the softer leather.


Yes.  When the Sutton first came out it was originally called the Dressy and was made with soft leather.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## Christa72720

CinthiaZ said:


> That bag is gorgeous! I've GOT to find one! If you ever see one anywhere online, let me know please!



Yo could also search for Bedford dressy as I believe that I what they were also called.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Postman bought this beauty today!
> 
> 
> 
> Pre loved mini Selma messenger colour block pink and white, I'm not sure what shade of pink it is but it's looking like raspberry to me [emoji4]




Oooo pretty!! So cute!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Christa72720 said:


> Yo could also search for Bedford dressy as I believe that I what they were also called.





ubo22 said:


> Yes.  When the Sutton first came out it was originally called the Dressy and was made with soft leather.  Good luck with your search!



Thanks! I will do that search on ebay and save it. Then they send me emails when one shows up.


----------



## MKbaglover

My new bargain!  Raspberry Bedford messenger.  I love it, it is my new holiday bag.


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> My new bargain!  Raspberry Bedford messenger.  I love it, it is my new holiday bag.
> View attachment 3105365



I love it! Raspberry is such a gorgeous colour &#128522;


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> I love it! Raspberry is such a gorgeous colour &#128522;


It really is, I hadn't seen it in soft leather but it is great, a bit more saturated than in saffiano,


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> My new bargain!  Raspberry Bedford messenger.  I love it, it is my new holiday bag.
> View attachment 3105365


That is gorgeous! Looks great with the silver hardware.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> My new bargain!  Raspberry Bedford messenger.  I love it, it is my new holiday bag.
> View attachment 3105365



very nice! i really like this bag style, cute yet space is there.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suz82 said:


> Postman bought this beauty today!
> 
> Pre loved mini Selma messenger colour block pink and white, I'm not sure what shade of pink it is but it's looking like raspberry to me &#128522;




super cute adore the color blocking!


kerriberri76 said:


> My new Large Riley in peanut. I'm in love with her. I sprayed her down and hoping to carry her tomorrow or Sunday for the first time.
> View attachment 3104743
> 
> 
> I also picked up this cutie. It's the Large Rhea Zip Pouch in pale blue...sorry for the dark pic.
> View attachment 3104745



so nice, just love Riley ... the pouch is super handy and i am a massive fan of the pale blue.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hatfield1313 said:


> I was in Las Vegas last week and fell in love with Casey! I've never owned a bag from MK's luxury line, and I'm proud to say my first purchase was half off! Couldn't believe it. Love her! (Please excuse the partially unmade bed and crookedness lol)



what a find. Super classy!



Bootlover07 said:


> So after carrying my Selma messenger all summer and recently purchasing a medium Selma satchel I realized that I've downsized what I carry. Last time I carried my large sapphire sutton it seemed huge and I had a ton of extra room. I managed to snag an electric blue medium sutton on clearance at Nordstrom before they sold out and I think I am going to try this size to see if it works for me. Here it is next to my sapphire jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104120
> View attachment 3104122



these are so darn cute! great color too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3103113
> 
> 
> My first Selma & my first non-neutral bag!  Using her as much as I can before the season is over (can you believe Fall is almost here)!



super pretty!



cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3103294
> 
> 
> Selma medium messenger in peanut. For 60% off I couldn't pass the deal.



of coarse not! sweet deal on a cute bag!


----------



## kerriberri76

HesitantShopper said:


> so nice, just love Riley ... the pouch is super handy and i am a massive fan of the pale blue.





I am really loving the Riley..the leather is so nice! This pouch is perfect running errands and the color is amazing!


----------



## HesitantShopper

aunt_sweden said:


> This was not on my wish List, but i couldn't resist the good deal. 60% off on sale  + i wanted a bag in luggage. I will try her at home and find out if she's a keeper.  Large dillon n/s in luggage



Great deal! haven't seen that style before.



Suz82 said:


> My two babies so far...
> 
> Medium Selma messenger and small black saffiano satchel.





Suz82 said:


> My Selma...



Nice finds!


----------



## HesitantShopper

kerriberri76 said:


> I am really loving the Riley..the leather is so nice! This pouch is perfect running errands and the color is amazing!



I know i have played with one in store.. all that is here right now is large i want smaller lol The pale blue is one of my favorite colors of mk.


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> That is gorgeous! Looks great with the silver hardware.





HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! i really like this bag style, cute yet space is there.



Thank you!  I was surprised by the size of it and how much it could hold, yet look small.  I wanted a soft crossbody that I could fit sunglasses/ sun cream etc for my holidays (my Selma medium messenger is too stiff to carry round all day and has no give to squeeze stuff in).


----------



## myluvofbags

This is the small dillon in Dusty Rose along with a fur pom in Dusty Rose.   I'm surprised at myself for liking the smaller bags.


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> This is the small dillon in Dusty Rose along with a fur pom in Dusty Rose.   I'm surprised at myself for liking the smaller bags.


Cute, I love smaller bags!  I have a range of sizes but I do tend to go towards smaller.


----------



## laurelenas

myluvofbags said:


> This is the small dillon in Dusty Rose along with a fur pom in Dusty Rose.   I'm surprised at myself for liking the smaller bags.




So pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> Cute, I love smaller bags!  I have a range of sizes but I do tend to go towards smaller.



Me too regarding range of sizes but for some reason I'm being pulled by the small cuties lately.


----------



## myluvofbags

laurelenas said:


> So pretty!



Thank you,  it's hard to capture the true colors from pictures.


----------



## lillywillowbug

myluvofbags said:


> This is the small dillon in Dusty Rose along with a fur pom in Dusty Rose.   I'm surprised at myself for liking the smaller bags.




This is so cute! I saw this at the store last night and was really tempted.


----------



## TnC

myluvofbags said:


> This is the small dillon in Dusty Rose along with a fur pom in Dusty Rose.   I'm surprised at myself for liking the smaller bags.



So pretty! Can the small Dillon be worn crossbody?


----------



## myluvofbags

TnC said:


> So pretty! Can the small Dillon be worn crossbody?



Thanks.   Yes,  I think it's perfect for a crossbody.   From the base it's only about 1" bigger than the medium selma messenger but when you count the wings on the messenger it's about the same.   The strap on the messenger is about 2" longer on the last holes.


----------



## TnC

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks.   Yes,  I think it's perfect for a crossbody.   From the base it's only about 1" bigger than the medium selma messenger but when you count the wings on the messenger it's about the same.   The strap on the messenger is about 2" longer on the last holes.



Thank you! I need to check it out in person. I love the look of it! I've been looking for a crossbody but having the option to use it as a satchel is a plus.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> This is the small dillon in Dusty Rose along with a fur pom in Dusty Rose.   I'm surprised at myself for liking the smaller bags.


Perfect bag for the fall season or anytime! Enjoy!


----------



## shaydollie

Just received the Michael Kors Small Ava Satchel in Blush and the New Michael Kors Collins Stud Satchel in Black


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Me too regarding range of sizes but for some reason I'm being pulled by the small cuties lately.


I like the smaller ones when I am at a festival or where I have to do a lot of walking all day. The big ones can really way you down on some outings. When we go on our motorcycle trips, I bring one large and one small with me. I pack the larger one on the bike with all my 'stuff' in it, and then when we get there, I pull out the smaller one to just carry my cards and chap stick. Is so much easier than lugging around the bigger one all day. There are often blocks of vendors we check out before we end up by the band. At least with the smaller one I can leave it on and not have to set it down when I get up and dance! lol!


----------



## keishapie1973

shaydollie said:


> Just received the Michael Kors Small Ava Satchel in Blush and the New Michael Kors Collins Stud Satchel in Black



They are both gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Pebbles1

cny1941 said:


> Agreed. They are my fav weekend bag. Love love!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Found it on 6pm.com couldn't believe my eyes.



Wow, yes a great deal. I love 6pm.com.  I get lots of shoes from them.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> My new bargain!  Raspberry Bedford messenger.  I love it, it is my new holiday bag.
> View attachment 3105365


Ooo finally someone revealed this bag on here lol! I've been eyeing this one for awhile. How are you liking it? Any other pix you mind posting.


----------



## CinthiaZ

shaydollie said:


> Just received the Michael Kors Small Ava Satchel in Blush and the New Michael Kors Collins Stud Satchel in Black


Wow! Really liking that Collins bag.  Gorgeous! They are both really nice!


----------



## cheapsweep1

I went mad to get this bag and now I have it I dont think I like it that much


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo finally someone revealed this bag on here lol! I've been eyeing this one for awhile. How are you liking it? Any other pix you mind posting.




I love it!! The colour is lovely and saturated and one of the colours that makes me smile when I look at it.  As for the bag itself it is perfect for what I want (carrying around all day on my holiday), it would hold quite a bit, is very comfy to carry and the leather is lovely (it has a handy outside slip pocket too).  I will post more pics tomorrow and I will compare it to my medium Selma satchel (or I could compare it to the Selma messenger) for size reference.  If you have a different bag you want me to compare it to let me know-there is a chance I might have the same bag and it might help you more.  I have to say I didn't think I would like it as much as I do, as I hadn't seen it person before getting it!


----------



## ubo22

cheapsweep1 said:


> I went mad to get this bag and now I have it I dont think I like it that much


Which one is that?  Your picture is so small.  Is that the n/s Hamilton tote?


----------



## MKbaglover

shaydollie said:


> Just received the Michael Kors Small Ava Satchel in Blush and the New Michael Kors Collins Stud Satchel in Black


Both of these bags are beautiful, enjoy them both!


----------



## cheapsweep1

ubo22 said:


> Which one is that?  Your picture is so small.  Is that the n/s Hamilton tote?



Yes Hamilton tote in Grey with silver hardware.

I have no idea what has gone wrong with my picture.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I love it!! The colour is lovely and saturated and one of the colours that makes me smile when I look at it.  As for the bag itself it is perfect for what I want (carrying around all day on my holiday), it would hold quite a bit, is very comfy to carry and the leather is lovely (it has a handy outside slip pocket too).  I will post more pics tomorrow and I will compare it to my medium Selma satchel (or I could compare it to the Selma messenger) for size reference.  If you have a different bag you want me to compare it to let me know-there is a chance I might have the same bag and it might help you more.  I have to say I didn't think I would like it as much as I do, as I hadn't seen it person before getting it!




Glad to hear you love it!! It looks like such a nice soft leather bag that would be good for carrying crossbody. If you would compare it to the Med Selma Messenger that would be great since I have that bag. Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

cheapsweep1 said:


> Yes Hamilton tote in Grey with silver hardware.
> 
> I have no idea what has gone wrong with my picture.


What don't you like about it?  The color?  The size?  The style?  The hardware?


----------



## dynyl

My new, and first, 'adult' purse. My last bag was falling apart so much I didnt trust it to last through this shopping trip.


----------



## HeatherL

dynyl said:


> My new, and first, 'adult' purse. My last bag was falling apart so much I didnt trust it to last through this shopping trip.




Too cute and I [emoji173]&#65039; the color!! Enjoy!!


----------



## myluvofbags

dynyl said:


> My new, and first, 'adult' purse. My last bag was falling apart so much I didnt trust it to last through this shopping trip.



Love the color and hardware!   I have never seen this style before,  looks chic.


----------



## MK_Lover12

This bag is adorable!! And I love the bow. I just purchased my first non-neutral MK too! Medium Sutton in raspberry. I'm in love with it! I want a blue bag eventually though


----------



## Suz82

dynyl said:


> My new, and first, 'adult' purse. My last bag was falling apart so much I didnt trust it to last through this shopping trip.




I have this in black and gold it looks so lovely across body.


----------



## coivcte




----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Glad to hear you love it!! It looks like such a nice soft leather bag that would be good for carrying crossbody. If you would compare it to the Med Selma Messenger that would be great since I have that bag. Thanks!




Here are some photos for you, the inside of the bag and comparison with the Selma medium messenger.


----------



## paula3boys

coivcte said:


>




Which shade of purple is this?


----------



## coivcte

paula3boys said:


> Which shade of purple is this?



Grape.


----------



## MKbaglover

coivcte said:


>


I love this colour and I just noticed the cute Japanese doll!


----------



## Apelila

coivcte said:


>


I luv it&#10084;&#65039; This is such a Royal color&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Here are some photos for you, the inside of the bag and comparison with the Selma medium messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108210
> View attachment 3108211
> View attachment 3108212
> View attachment 3108213
> View attachment 3108214


Thanks so much for the pix! That really helps. Looks like Bedford is much wider than the Selma. I still have my eye on this bag. I originally wanted this in EB, but I just bought another bag in that color so I want a different color. I thought about the raspberry, but wasn't sure if it would be too much pink for me (sounds silly lol). Hmmm...decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Here are some photos for you, the inside of the bag and comparison with the Selma medium messenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108210
> View attachment 3108211
> View attachment 3108212
> View attachment 3108213
> View attachment 3108214



You said you're able to wear it crossbody...mind me asking how tall you are? Different sites have different measurements for how long the strap is. I would want to be able to wear this crossbody.


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> You said you're able to wear it crossbody...mind me asking how tall you are? Different sites have different measurements for how long the strap is. I would want to be able to wear this crossbody.




I am only 5'1 but the Bedford strap length is ever so slightly longer than the Selma- the buckle is in the middle of the 5 holes on both.  Here is a pic, it's not the best but hopefully it shows you.  I haven't a measuring tape to hand!  Both bags are in the floor.


----------



## MKbaglover

MKbaglover said:


> I am only 5'1 but the Bedford strap length is ever so slightly longer than the Selma- the buckle is in the middle of the 5 holes on both.  Here is a pic, it's not the best but hopefully it shows you.  I haven't a measuring tape to hand!  Both bags are in the floor.
> View attachment 3108229


Actually, thinking about it the straps are probably the same length as the bedford is slightly taller than the selma which would explain the difference!


----------



## Uthra11

coivcte said:


>




Stunning! I have the iris with gold hardware jet set tote and I love it!! But I am also eyeing for this years iris with SHW. I can justify that it has different Hardware! Lol..  and may be a different style


----------



## lovinlife247

trefusisgirl said:


> My husband just shakes his head at this! Swapping my bags from what I used last week for work and what I used over the weekend.  My ugg flip flops are surrounded lol.  This week my work bag will be my new Mira.  however, although it looked bigger next to my large Selma, now I've put in what I carry isn't and I have a feeling the Selma's really are the most practical work bag.  As I can get all my rubbish plus my laptop in them.
> 
> View attachment 3092959


 


What is the name of the brown bag?


----------



## trefusisgirl

lovinlife247 said:


> What is the name of the brown bag?




Ah my favourite bag at the moment this is a Mira satchel and I love it.  I am using it more than any of my other bags.  Over the weekend I discovered a large pocket on it that I never even knew was there! Even more storage.


----------



## lovinlife247

trefusisgirl said:


> Ah my favourite bag at the moment this is a Mira satchel and I love it.  I am using it more than any of my other bags.  Over the weekend I discovered a large pocket on it that I never even knew was there! Even more storage.


 
It is very pretty!!  I was looking at the MK site and I noticed the Abby medium satchel in walnut that is very pretty also!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

lovinlife247 said:


> It is very pretty!!  I was looking at the MK site and I noticed the Abby medium satchel in walnut that is very pretty also!!




Oh yes that is lovely, just had a look at it. Looks gorgeous leather.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I am only 5'1 but the Bedford strap length is ever so slightly longer than the Selma- the buckle is in the middle of the 5 holes on both.  Here is a pic, it's not the best but hopefully it shows you.  I haven't a measuring tape to hand!  Both bags are in the floor.
> View attachment 3108229


Oh great thanks! I can wear the Selma crossbody so that's good to hear. Now I need to decide if I should get Raspberry or wait on another color. Hmm...decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh great thanks! I can wear the Selma crossbody so that's good to hear. Now I need to decide if I should get Raspberry or wait on another color. Hmm...decisions, decisions lol.


I'm really impressed with the colour it is not as bright as it could be!  It isn't a neon pink if that helps!  I say go for it, especially if you can get it for the bargain price I goi it for- which was in Lord and Taylor.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I'm really impressed with the colour it is not as bright as it could be!  It isn't a neon pink if that helps!  I say go for it, especially if you can get it for the bargain price I goi it for- which was in Lord and Taylor.



Yeah, I just don't want a pink that's too bright. Would you wear this during the colder months of Fall and Winter? Yeah L&T has a great sale on it now.


----------



## coivcte

MKbaglover said:


> I love this colour and I just noticed the cute Japanese doll!





Apelila said:


> I luv it&#10084;&#65039; This is such a Royal color&#10084;&#65039;





Uthra11 said:


> Stunning! I have the iris with gold hardware jet set tote and I love it!! But I am also eyeing for this years iris with SHW. I can justify that it has different Hardware! Lol..  and may be a different style



Thank you ladies!


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah, I just don't want a pink that's too bright. Would you wear this during the colder months of Fall and Winter? Yeah L&T has a great sale on it now.


Yes I think I would with a black coat. It certainly isn't bright enough for me to say it would clash.  There is a darker depth to the colour meaning it would work.  I like bright colours though, I have a red, teal blue and mandarin that I would happily wear in Winter!!  I would say this colour sits with those in that is saturated enough to wear with black.


----------



## shaydollie

Michael Kors Small Ava in Blush vs. Medium Ava in dark Dune


----------



## Apelila

shaydollie said:


> Michael Kors Small Ava in Blush vs. Medium Ava in dark Dune


Now that Ava is stunning...sold out in my MK store.


----------



## keishapie1973

shaydollie said:


> Michael Kors Small Ava in Blush vs. Medium Ava in dark Dune




Gorgeous!!! The medium and small appear very close in size.....[emoji3]


----------



## TotallyTaupe

Hatfield1313 said:


> I was in Las Vegas last week and fell in love with Casey! I've never owned a bag from MK's luxury line, and I'm proud to say my first purchase was half off! Couldn't believe it. Love her! (Please excuse the partially unmade bed and crookedness lol)


Oh wow I'm loving the shape and color combination on this - thanks for posting! Enjoy your new Casey, it's a stunner...


----------



## Apelila

Ladies and gents Forgive me I can only upload one picture at a time


----------



## Apelila




----------



## cheapsweep1

ubo22 said:


> What don't you like about it?  The color?  The size?  The style?  The hardware?




The size, the stiffness, the short shoulder strap.

I love the colours and hardware but the size and stiffness is awful


----------



## loveatfirstshop

coivcte said:


>



Love the colour!!! Is it the grape or a new colour for fall?


----------



## ubo22

cheapsweep1 said:


> The size, the stiffness, the short shoulder strap.
> 
> I love the colours and hardware but the size and stiffness is awful


The n/s Hamilton tote is pretty big.  It tends to overpower a lot of people.  Also, the saffiano leather is stiff, but tends to soften somewhat over time on this style.  Maybe you can find one in soft leather in the medium size.  That would solve your size and stiffness problems.  With regard to the strap, I believe it has a 12 inch drop which works pretty well for most shoulder carry straps.


----------



## paula3boys

loveatfirstshop said:


> Love the colour!!! Is it the grape or a new colour for fall?




She had said grape when I asked her


----------



## laurelenas

coivcte said:


>




Love that color! I wonder how it compares to Iris.


----------



## loveatfirstshop

paula3boys said:


> She had said grape when I asked her



I must've missed that post but thanks!


----------



## coivcte

loveatfirstshop said:


> Love the colour!!! Is it the grape or a new colour for fall?



It's Grape from 2014


----------



## B_girl_

Got my medium sutton with the Macy's presale


----------



## ubo22

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3110475
> 
> 
> Got my medium sutton with the Macy's presale


Very pretty!  What's the color?


----------



## B_girl_

ubo22 said:


> Very pretty!  What's the color?




It's chilli I believe I don't have the bag i pick it up Saturday  I was trying to snap a picture real quick haha!


----------



## Suz82

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3110475
> 
> 
> Got my medium sutton with the Macy's presale




Oh it's gorgeous! I have a chilli wallet on the way and I'm dying to get a bag to match [emoji7]


----------



## MKbaglover

B_girl_ said:


> It's chilli I believe I don't have the bag i pick it up Saturday  I was trying to snap a picture real quick haha!





Suz82 said:


> Oh it's gorgeous! I have a chilli wallet on the way and I'm dying to get a bag to match [emoji7]



I have a chili mini selma and I love the colour!  To me it is perfect red!!  It looks great in the Sutton.


----------



## Suz82

MKbaglover said:


> I have a chili mini selma and I love the colour!  To me it is perfect red!!  It looks great in the Sutton.




You enabler you lol I'm drooling over the mini and medium lol x


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> You enabler you lol I'm drooling over the mini and medium lol x


Sorry!  I do love my mini for the times when I am going out for going out for a meal or a short walk around were I live  If you were wanting to use your new wallet with it I would recommend the medium- you can't get much in the mini and your wallet wouldn't fit.  I have a medium messenger too and probably use it more due to the space it has.


----------



## Hollywood H

My "Little" collection:


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


> My "Little" collection:


Great collection!  And it's not "little."


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> My "Little" collection:




OMG what a gorgeous collection! I'm coming round to play haha!


----------



## trefusisgirl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3110475
> 
> 
> Got my medium sutton with the Macy's presale




That is so pretty, I really must make a sutton my next purchase it is such a lovely bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Hollywood H said:


> My "Little" collection:




Wow you have some gorgeous bags there and it is lovely to see them all together like that.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Oh it's gorgeous! I have a chilli wallet on the way and I'm dying to get a bag to match [emoji7]




Which wallet have u plumped for this time?  Have u decided to sell the other one definately?


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> My "Little" collection:



Very nice collection and your couch looks oh so comfy!


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Which wallet have u plumped for this time?  Have u decided to sell the other one definately?




I'm so naughty! [emoji85] I decided to order one from Macy's as I knew the style I had settled on and wanted a bold colour. So got this one in chili red. Will wait until it comes and then decide which one to keep or sell but seeing as the hubby naughtily came home with a new camera I have taken that as my permission to buy it [emoji23] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




In my mind I'm thinking red for winter... Pink for summer [emoji1]

Ended up paying £82 from Macy's with shipping and all duties/tax paid as it was in the sale, there's a further 20% off now so a day later and I could have saved a tenner [emoji57] still a bargain compared to £125 in selfridges x


----------



## Uthra11

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3110475
> 
> 
> Got my medium sutton with the Macy's presale




Niceee.. Was this on sale when you bought? I would like to know if we can presale sale items.


----------



## paula3boys

Suz82 said:


> I'm so naughty! [emoji85] I decided to order one from Macy's as I knew the style I had settled on and wanted a bold colour. So got this one in chili red. Will wait until it comes and then decide which one to keep or sell but seeing as the hubby naughtily came home with a new camera I have taken that as my permission to buy it [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111244
> 
> 
> In my mind I'm thinking red for winter... Pink for summer [emoji1]
> 
> Ended up paying £82 from Macy's with shipping and all duties/tax paid as it was in the sale, there's a further 20% off now so a day later and I could have saved a tenner [emoji57] still a bargain compared to £125 in selfridges x




They do price adjustment within 14 days


----------



## Hollywood H

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow you have some gorgeous bags there and it is lovely to see them all together like that.


Thanks. I rather not think about the money spent when i see them all together like that. 



myluvofbags said:


> Very nice collection and your couch looks oh so comfy!


Thank you.
The couch is indeed very comfy.


----------



## Suz82

paula3boys said:


> They do price adjustment within 14 days




Ooh I think I will  email customer services and see what they say! Thank you so much for that [emoji3]


----------



## Twoboyz

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3110475
> 
> 
> Got my medium sutton with the Macy's presale




Beautiful! I just got back from Macy's and I got my medium Sutton in dark khaki. I can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## melbo

Hollywood H said:


> My "Little" collection:



Beautiful! I love your neutrals along with the occasional pops of color!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> I'm so naughty! [emoji85] I decided to order one from Macy's as I knew the style I had settled on and wanted a bold colour. So got this one in chili red. Will wait until it comes and then decide which one to keep or sell but seeing as the hubby naughtily came home with a new camera I have taken that as my permission to buy it [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111244
> 
> 
> In my mind I'm thinking red for winter... Pink for summer [emoji1]
> 
> Ended up paying £82 from Macy's with shipping and all duties/tax paid as it was in the sale, there's a further 20% off now so a day later and I could have saved a tenner [emoji57] still a bargain compared to £125 in selfridges x




Gorgeous. Ah so you went for the same one I have in dark dune.  As i said before I find it a really practical purse to use and much easier than a full zip round one.  Hope u live it like i do and that is a good deal.  Sad isn't it that it is cheaper to import from the US.

Now what are you getting for spring and autumn? as u have two seasons outstanding and if he came home with a new camera, well go for a couple more I say & of course bags to match lol. [emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Gorgeous. Ah so you went for the same one I have in dark dune.  As i said before I find it a really practical purse to use and much easier than a full zip round one.  Hope u live it like i do and that is a good deal.  Sad isn't it that it is cheaper to import from the US.
> 
> Now what are you getting for spring and autumn? as u have two seasons outstanding and if he came home with a new camera, well go for a couple more I say & of course bags to match lol. [emoji3]




I think it is the same model, it's the jet set flat wallet I think?
It's such a shame we pay so much more, some good deals to be had on Macy's sale events though even when you've paid duty and taxes not to mention more choice.

Oh I have no idea, at the moment I feel like I need Selma messengers in every colour (luggage, blush with studs, red....list goes on) I think I need to sit on my hands and for now enjoy the bags I have and then see where I feel there's a hole and then buy which ever it is. Most likely though will be a Selma messenger in luggage, great for every day and will hopefully stand up against winter weather [emoji106]&#127995;

So addicting though and I have loved using my black one [emoji4]


----------



## Christa72720

Ok ladies, need your help. Keep this bag or return and exchange for a Black Riley? Or buy a Hamilton Traveler?? Opinions, I am so torn!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Christa72720 said:


> Ok ladies, need your help. Keep this bag or return and exchange for a Black Riley? Or buy a Hamilton Traveler?? Opinions, I am so torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111547




I think it looks great with the outfit ur wearing but I am also a huge riley fan.

I think it depends what u want as this is a very structured bag whereas a riley is more slouchy.  Hammies are also good,

Only u can make the ultimate decision.  Good luck.


----------



## ubo22

Christa72720 said:


> Ok ladies, need your help. Keep this bag or return and exchange for a Black Riley? Or buy a Hamilton Traveler?? Opinions, I am so torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111547


All I can give you is my personal preference, which may not match with yours.  I'd go with a Riley over this one or a Hamilton Traveler.  I just love the look of the Riley over the other two.


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> All I can give you is my personal preference, which may not match with yours.  I'd go with a Riley over this one or a Hamilton Traveler.  I just love the look of the Riley over the other two.



+1, I would also say the Riley between the three.


----------



## Hollywood H

Christa72720 said:


> Ok ladies, need your help. Keep this bag or return and exchange for a Black Riley? Or buy a Hamilton Traveler?? Opinions, I am so torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111547


I would buy a Hamilton Traveller, but the soft leather version.
The Riley is also a great bag, but i'm personally not too keen on the large one because it looks gigantic. I prefer the small Riley.


----------



## hollymable

My new Ava in Chili. I got her at Dillard's for 30% off plus an extra 40% off.


----------



## Hollywood H

hollymable said:


> My new Ava in Chili. I got her at Dillard's for 30% off plus an extra 40% off.


 
That bag looks cute! What size is it?


----------



## hollymable

Hollywood H said:


> That bag looks cute! What size is it?


It's the small, thanks!


----------



## TnC

hollymable said:


> My new Ava in Chili. I got her at Dillard's for 30% off plus an extra 40% off.



Love this bag! Great deal!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

hollymable said:


> My new Ava in Chili. I got her at Dillard's for 30% off plus an extra 40% off.


Oh wow sooo pretty!


----------



## hollymable

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow sooo pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## hollymable

TnC said:


> Love this bag! Great deal!!


Thanks!


----------



## laurelenas

I finally have my pink bag!


----------



## HeatherL

laurelenas said:


> I finally have my pink bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111785




Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## neonbright

Christa72720 said:


> Ok ladies, need your help. Keep this bag or return and exchange for a Black Riley? Or buy a Hamilton Traveler?? Opinions, I am so torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111547


Keep


----------



## laurelenas

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy!




Thank you!


----------



## Suz82

Christa72720 said:


> Ok ladies, need your help. Keep this bag or return and exchange for a Black Riley? Or buy a Hamilton Traveler?? Opinions, I am so torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111547




I'd go for the Riley if I was choosing [emoji4]


----------



## cheapsweep1

ubo22 said:


> The n/s Hamilton tote is pretty big.  It tends to overpower a lot of people.  Also, the saffiano leather is stiff, but tends to soften somewhat over time on this style.  Maybe you can find one in soft leather in the medium size.  That would solve your size and stiffness problems.  With regard to the strap, I believe it has a 12 inch drop which works pretty well for most shoulder carry straps.




I am getting more used to it and loads of people like it, I'm hoping it softens with use.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## trefusisgirl

My newest addition, medium Cynthia satchel in black/brown signature print. My first signature print bag. You've guessed it, another TK Maxx purchase.  This one was £89.99, bargain!

I am a bit unsure about it as it is the signature print but I love the shape and the amount of pockets inside.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> My newest addition, medium Cynthia satchel in black/brown signature print. My first signature print bag. You've guessed it, another TK Maxx purchase.  This one was £89.99, bargain!
> 
> I am a bit unsure about it as it is the signature print but I love the shape and the amount of pockets inside.
> 
> View attachment 3112162




Oh my she's gorgeous and yey to TK Maxx getting bargains in! X


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Oh my she's gorgeous and yey to TK Maxx getting bargains in! X




Good price eh.

They also had a few new wallets in there, but all were zip round.  They had one my new iphone 6 plus fitted perfectly in but it was just too big and bulky i'd have had to declutter, can't go doing that!!!  Even though I change bags throughout the week the clutter comes in all of them.

They had a red cynthia previously in there but it didn't really go with the tortoiseshell on the handles.  I feel this colour compliments them.

Your wallet u've ordered will be slimmer than mine I the travel one, but i've seen them (sadly in camo which I don't like,) but the style is great. Bet ur itching to get it.  Did Macys give a delivery estimate?


----------



## trefusisgirl

laurelenas said:


> I finally have my pink bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111785




That's lovely what shade?  I have deep pink but yours looks brighter, love it.


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> My newest addition, medium Cynthia satchel in black/brown signature print. My first signature print bag. You've guessed it, another TK Maxx purchase.  This one was £89.99, bargain!
> 
> I am a bit unsure about it as it is the signature print but I love the shape and the amount of pockets inside.
> 
> View attachment 3112162



I actually think this is really cute for fall/ winter. Would be stunning with brown boots....


----------



## melbo

Christa72720 said:


> Ok ladies, need your help. Keep this bag or return and exchange for a Black Riley? Or buy a Hamilton Traveler?? Opinions, I am so torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111547



That bag looks sooo good on you, but I'm partial to the Riley. &#128522;


----------



## keishapie1973

Christa72720 said:


> Ok ladies, need your help. Keep this bag or return and exchange for a Black Riley? Or buy a Hamilton Traveler?? Opinions, I am so torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111547



I'm biased since I have the Traveler. It's a great bag and the leather is really nice. However, I also have the  Riley on my wish list. I'm hoping more mediums show up in department stores. I would exchange for one of those. Try them out and get whichever you think looks best.....


----------



## Christa72720

Thanks ladies for your opinions! I ended up ordering the black Riley with silver hardware today with the Macy's shop for a cause discount! I'll
post pics when she gets here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## laurelenas

trefusisgirl said:


> That's lovely what shade?  I have deep pink but yours looks brighter, love it.




It's fuschia! I love it too  Thanks!


----------



## ubo22

laurelenas said:


> I finally have my pink bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111785


 


trefusisgirl said:


> That's lovely what shade?  I have deep pink but yours looks brighter, love it.


 


laurelenas said:


> It's fuschia! I love it too  Thanks!


 
OMG.  Another gorgeous fuschia Selma!  I can't get over this color.  I really love it.  I'm thinking I need to get something in this color at some point.


----------



## CinthiaZ

laurelenas said:


> I finally have my pink bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3111785


Such a pretty color! I love my fuchsia Tristan. I 'll be putting it up for fall and winter though. Is a summer color for me.


----------



## laurelenas

ubo22 said:


> OMG.  Another gorgeous fuschia Selma!  I can't get over this color.  I really love it.  I'm thinking I need to get something in this color at some point.




Such a pretty pink, yes, you should get something in it even if it's small!


----------



## laurelenas

CinthiaZ said:


> Such a pretty color! I love my fuchsia Tristan. I 'll be putting it up for fall and winter though. Is a summer color for me.




 I plan to to use it year-round. I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## JadeExpress

I am new to this site and love seeing everyones collections. My Michael Kors collection started with the large Hamilton at a New Years Day Dillards ½ off sale 2 years ago. Saw the Hamilton mini in the store and stalked websites until the MK site had a sale. LOVE this little purse  she makes me smile. The Grayson is my most recent purchase  she is beautiful!! Thanks for letting me share.

List by order purchased or received:

1st -  Large Hamilton Traveler Tote -  Color Luggage
2nd  JS Center Stripe iPhone Tech Wristlet Wallet  Color Black & pink
3rd  Hamilton Mini  Color Hot Pink
4th - Large Wristlet Mirror Metallic  Color Rose Gold
5th  Large Grayson MK Signature Mirror Metallic  Color Black


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Good price eh.
> 
> They also had a few new wallets in there, but all were zip round.  They had one my new iphone 6 plus fitted perfectly in but it was just too big and bulky i'd have had to declutter, can't go doing that!!!  Even though I change bags throughout the week the clutter comes in all of them.
> 
> They had a red cynthia previously in there but it didn't really go with the tortoiseshell on the handles.  I feel this colour compliments them.
> 
> Your wallet u've ordered will be slimmer than mine I the travel one, but i've seen them (sadly in camo which I don't like,) but the style is great. Bet ur itching to get it.  Did Macys give a delivery estimate?




 I took a quick trip to my local TK Maxx but there wasn't anything [emoji29] need to try the one in the next town but if it's meant to be I will find something just like I did my Selma.

No not had any more updates from Macy's they said they would email when it was sent but I may need to contact customer services.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> I took a quick trip to my local TK Maxx but there wasn't anything [emoji29] need to try the one in the next town but if it's meant to be I will find something just like I did my Selma.
> 
> No not had any more updates from Macy's they said they would email when it was sent but I may need to contact customer services.




Yes there was nothing in ours new last time I went in.  They had a florence today which I loved the style of but it was black so I would never use it.  It was a plain leather and all my leathers are pebbled or saffino.  But a waste of money if I wouldn't use it.

I took my new Cynthia when I went to collect my nearly 19 yr old son from his job at sainsbury earlier.  He took one look, looked up and went "for gods sake mother not another one!" I said "no," but he knew I was fibbing as he knows what I have already and this is totally different to any of the others.  

Oh well let's hope they email you soon.  I am hopeless when it comes to waiting for new things, I always want them as soon as i've ordered them!x


----------



## myluvofbags

JadeExpress said:


> I am new to this site and love seeing everyones collections. My Michael Kors collection started with the large Hamilton at a New Years Day Dillards ½ off sale 2 years ago. Saw the Hamilton mini in the store and stalked websites until the MK site had a sale. LOVE this little purse  she makes me smile. The Grayson is my most recent purchase  she is beautiful!! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> List by order purchased or received:
> 
> 1st -  Large Hamilton Traveler Tote -  Color Luggage
> 2nd  JS Center Stripe iPhone Tech Wristlet Wallet  Color Black & pink
> 3rd  Hamilton Mini  Color Hot Pink
> 4th - Large Wristlet Mirror Metallic  Color Rose Gold
> 5th  Large Grayson MK Signature Mirror Metallic  Color Black



Welcome!   These are great "starters" as I'm sure they will not be your last.   Your mini hamilton is so adorable!


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes there was nothing in ours new last time I went in.  They had a florence today which I loved the style of but it was black so I would never use it.  It was a plain leather and all my leathers are pebbled or saffino.  But a waste of money if I wouldn't use it.
> 
> I took my new Cynthia when I went to collect my nearly 19 yr old son from his job at sainsbury earlier.  He took one look, looked up and went "for gods sake mother not another one!" I said "no," but he knew I was fibbing as he knows what I have already and this is totally different to any of the others.
> 
> Oh well let's hope they email you soon.  I am hopeless when it comes to waiting for new things, I always want them as soon as i've ordered them!x




He's got a good eye for a lad! You must have him well trained lol

I guess part of the fun in TK Maxx is the thrill of the hunt haha x


----------



## BeachBagGal

JadeExpress said:


> I am new to this site and love seeing everyones collections. My Michael Kors collection started with the large Hamilton at a New Years Day Dillards ½ off sale 2 years ago. Saw the Hamilton mini in the store and stalked websites until the MK site had a sale. LOVE this little purse  she makes me smile. The Grayson is my most recent purchase  she is beautiful!! Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> List by order purchased or received:
> 
> 1st -  Large Hamilton Traveler Tote -  Color Luggage
> 2nd  JS Center Stripe iPhone Tech Wristlet Wallet  Color Black & pink
> 3rd  Hamilton Mini  Color Hot Pink
> 4th - Large Wristlet Mirror Metallic  Color Rose Gold
> 5th  Large Grayson MK Signature Mirror Metallic  Color Black


Nice collection! Where did you get the poodle fob? So cute!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> He's got a good eye for a lad! You must have him well trained lol
> 
> I guess part of the fun in TK Maxx is the thrill of the hunt haha x




Oh he has an eye for all things, clothes, trainers, hair products, etc.  He is his mothers son, expensive taste, which may not be a good thing!

He's grown up with me and my handbag collecting.  I have a fair Mulberry collection as well. but i haven't bought any for years.  He now knows what I have and what I don't need any more of, kors, lol.

Yes TK Maxx is very much the thrill of the hunt as you never know what they will have in there.  I love that, u may find nothing then all of a sudden a new batch comes in.x


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> OMG.  Another gorgeous fuschia Selma!  I can't get over this color.  I really love it.  I'm thinking I need to get something in this color at some point.




Yes, you should. I'm still very tempted to add a Selma in this color....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, you should. I'm still very tempted to add a Selma in this color....[emoji3]


I'm thinking something small would be nice in fuschia, like a small leather good.


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I'm thinking something small would be nice in fuschia, like a small leather good.




I felt the same way because I really love the color. I'm not normally a pink person. I, now, have the Cindy crossbody and wallet. I was hesitant to get it but it's now my most used bag.... [emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> I felt the same way because I really love the color. I'm not normally a pink person. I, now, have the Cindy crossbody and wallet. I was hesitant to get it but it's now my most used bag.... [emoji3]


Hmmm.    There was a fuschia cross-body I had my eye on.  I just don't carry the cross-body style that often (surprisingly), so don't know if I can justify it.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh he has an eye for all things, clothes, trainers, hair products, etc.  He is his mothers son, expensive taste, which may not be a good thing!
> 
> He's grown up with me and my handbag collecting.  I have a fair Mulberry collection as well. but i haven't bought any for years.  He now knows what I have and what I don't need any more of, kors, lol.
> 
> Yes TK Maxx is very much the thrill of the hunt as you never know what they will have in there.  I love that, u may find nothing then all of a sudden a new batch comes in.x




You had to get it for that price! 

Tell him it's an investment lol


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> You had to get it for that price!
> 
> Tell him it's an investment lol




He's given up asking how much they cost as I can always justify the price as a bargain.  He just does a teenage eye roll at me! It's like a normal eye roll but stroppier lol.


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> He's given up asking how much they cost as I can always justify the price as a bargain.  He just does a teenage eye roll at me! It's like a normal eye roll but stroppier lol.




Lol I can imagine, if I start to justify a bargain to my hubby he just says yeah yeah yeah haha


----------



## coivcte

ubo22 said:


> I'm thinking something small would be nice in fuschia, like a small leather good.



Really? ubo22, this is the first time I hear that you are wanting to buy something!! 
Something small in pink is the way to go!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ubo22

coivcte said:


> Really? ubo22, this is the first time I hear that you are wanting to buy something!!
> Something small in pink is the way to go!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!!!


I love your studded messenger coivcte!  Yes, something small in fuschia would be nice, but it's so hard to find something that I'll actually use.  I'm also eyeing cinder lately.  Very pretty colors out right now.


----------



## HeatherL

Using this cutie for the weekend!!  Raspberry medium studded messenger!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Picked this navy studded Selma up at Macy's yesterday and also got the raspberry zip top tote. It's alrdy in the closet in its bag though will take a pic later.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3113248
> 
> Using this cutie for the weekend!!  Raspberry medium studded messenger!


LOve love love that pink cutie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked this navy studded Selma up at Macy's yesterday and also got the raspberry zip top tote. It's alrdy in the closet in its bag though will take a pic later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113316


Very nice! I bet you got some good deals at Macy's.


----------



## Brandless

Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.

Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!



Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.


----------



## ubo22

Brandless said:


> Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.
> 
> Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!
> View attachment 3113415
> 
> 
> Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.
> View attachment 3113423


Dusty rose is so pretty in both regular leather and saffiano leather!  Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## Suz82

Brandless said:


> Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.
> 
> Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!
> View attachment 3113415
> 
> 
> Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.
> View attachment 3113423




Lovely bags, I think dusty rose could be worn all seasons it's such a pretty shade [emoji4]


----------



## HeatherL

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked this navy studded Selma up at Macy's yesterday and also got the raspberry zip top tote. It's alrdy in the closet in its bag though will take a pic later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113316




I love this!!! I also love raspberry & the zip top tote.  Excellent choices!,


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> LOve love love that pink cutie!




Thank you!,


----------



## HeatherL

Brandless said:


> Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.
> 
> Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!
> View attachment 3113415
> 
> 
> Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.
> View attachment 3113423




I love this color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Brandless said:


> Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.
> 
> Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!
> View attachment 3113415
> 
> 
> Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.
> View attachment 3113423




Oooo both look so nice in that color! That's a really pretty neutral.


----------



## keishapie1973

Brandless said:


> Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.
> 
> Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!
> View attachment 3113415
> 
> 
> Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.
> View attachment 3113423




I'm loving this color. It's definitely a year-round neutral.....[emoji3]


----------



## CocoChannel

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3113248
> 
> Using this cutie for the weekend!!  Raspberry medium studded messenger!




Love this studded raspberry!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I love your studded messenger coivcte!  Yes, something small in fuschia would be nice, but it's so hard to find something that I'll actually use.  I'm also eyeing cinder lately.  Very pretty colors out right now.




You definitely need something fuschia!!! I love my fuschia almost as much as my cobalt bags and you KNOW I love me some cobalt!! I'm digging cinder too, when I saw a cinder Selma I thought it was dark dune at first.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> You definitely need something fuschia!!! I love my fuschia almost as much as my cobalt bags and you KNOW I love me some cobalt!! I'm digging cinder too, when I saw a cinder Selma I thought it was dark dune at first.


I was just thinking that fuschia has that same cool undertone pop of color quality as sapphire and electric blue.  No wonder you love both of them.  So do I!    I hope cinder isn't too similar to dark dune, though.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Suz82 said:


> Lovely bags, I think dusty rose could be worn all seasons it's such a pretty shade [emoji4]



+!. I agree, it can totally be worn all seasons. Is similar to a mauve, don't you think? 



Brandless said:


> Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.
> 
> Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!
> View attachment 3113415
> 
> 
> Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.
> View attachment 3113423




Such a gorgeous color! Reminds me of mauve, which I wear a lot of. You can mix it with so many great contrasting colors. Goes with most anything. Enjoy!


----------



## Suz82

CinthiaZ said:


> +!. I agree, it can totally be worn all seasons. Is similar to a mauve, don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a gorgeous color! Reminds me of mauve, which I wear a lot of. You can mix it with so many great contrasting colors. Goes with most anything. Enjoy!




Yeah same colour family for sure


----------



## JadeExpress

myluvofbags said:


> Welcome!   These are great "starters" as I'm sure they will not be your last.   Your mini hamilton is so adorable!


Thank you!! The mini is my favorite. Totally impractical. I can fit a small billfold, my iPhone 5, lipstick and keys. That is it!! BUT I still love it.  Thanks again and I am so happy to be a part of this blog!!!!


----------



## JadeExpress

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice collection! Where did you get the poodle fob? So cute!


Thank you!! I think the little charm came from a local gift shop. It is almost as big as the mini hamilton


----------



## Brandless

Thank you ladies! I agree the dusty rose will take me through different seasons. I'm so tired of my black bags!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Brandless said:


> Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.
> 
> Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!
> View attachment 3113415
> 
> 
> Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.
> View attachment 3113423



These are so nice! never seen the bedford in DR.


----------



## myluvofbags

Brandless said:


> Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.
> 
> Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!
> View attachment 3113415
> 
> 
> Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.
> View attachment 3113423



Congratulations,  both are beautiful.   I have dusty rose in saffiano,  the soft leather in this color looks yummy.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Brandless said:


> Finally the owner of an MK bag, actually two! Bought them at Macy's with the Shop for a Cause discount.
> 
> Bedford tote in dusty rose all filled up and ready for daily use!
> View attachment 3113415
> 
> 
> Medium Cindy satchel in dusty rose too for Sundays and other occasions.
> View attachment 3113423




They are lovely. Particulary like the bedford, especially the fact the handles are a different colour to the body.

Congrats and welcome to the Kors club.


----------



## cheapsweep1

Hi all

Do any of you have a Greenwich in saffiano black?

Any comments good or bad? 

Thanks


----------



## Purseloco

trefusisgirl said:


> My newest addition, medium Cynthia satchel in black/brown signature print. My first signature print bag. You've guessed it, another TK Maxx purchase.  This one was £89.99, bargain!
> 
> I am a bit unsure about it as it is the signature print but I love the shape and the amount of pockets inside.
> 
> View attachment 3112162


I think it is beautiful. You won't get to much support for logo bags on this forum.


----------



## Brandless

HesitantShopper said:


> These are so nice! never seen the bedford in DR.




Thanks! Our local Macy's didn't have it either so it had to be ordered for me. Only the east west tote was on display in DR.



myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations,  both are beautiful.   I have dusty rose in saffiano,  the soft leather in this color looks yummy.




Thanks! Yeah it's really soft! Being a tote, that makes it comfortable to carry as I've had totes before with hard leather and I find it rubs me on the arms. 



trefusisgirl said:


> They are lovely. Particulary like the bedford, especially the fact the handles are a different colour to the body.
> 
> Congrats and welcome to the Kors club.




Thank you! I've been tempted before by some MK bags but the dusty rose just pushed me to finally take the plunge! I agree, the lighter colored handles are a nice touch and I love the gold tone hardware accents. Plus, it's zippered and the inside is not a big black hole as there are tons of pockets both slip on and zippered!


----------



## dosskat

I'm loving all the MKs out there, keep the pics coming.  Here is my MK Colette in Sun Yellow


----------



## dosskat

My apologies for the blurry pic of my beloved MK Colette in sun yellow.  I hope this pic of my MK Collection is better.


----------



## ubo22

dosskat said:


> My apologies for the blurry pic of my beloved MK Colette in sun yellow.  I hope this pic of my MK Collection is better.


That sun yellow Colette is so bright and cheerful!   Great collection!


----------



## myluvofbags

dosskat said:


> My apologies for the blurry pic of my beloved MK Colette in sun yellow.  I hope this pic of my MK Collection is better.



Nice collection.


----------



## keishapie1973

dosskat said:


> My apologies for the blurry pic of my beloved MK Colette in sun yellow.  I hope this pic of my MK Collection is better.




Very nice collection!!![emoji3]


----------



## dosskat

ubo22 said:


> That sun yellow Colette is so bright and cheerful!   Great collection!


Thanks!  I love the sun yellow Colette too.  It quickly became one of my favorite MK bags. It's a little on the small side for me, but with it being such a beautiful bag, I made it work.  I've received so many compliments on it and because of the color it was such a great deal at $164.  I like that it's all leather so I can carry it into the Fall and possibly Winter.  I'm currently carrying my most recent MK purchase, the pearl grey Harper.  I love the side pockets, the room and the outside top zipper pocket, which fits my cell nicely.  I also got it on sale as well at $214.


----------



## ubo22

dosskat said:


> Thanks!  I love the sun yellow Colette too.  It quickly became one of my favorite MK bags. It's a little on the small side for me, but with it being such a beautiful bag, I made it work.  I've received so many compliments on it and because of the color it was such a great deal at $164.  I like that it's all leather so I can carry it into the Fall and possibly Winter.  I'm currently carrying my most recent MK purchase, the pearl grey Harper.  I love the side pockets, the room and the outside top zipper pocket, which fits my cell nicely.  I also got it on sale as well at $214.


Nothing beats a sale.    Great deals!


----------



## myluvofbags

Omg, was going thru the older section of this thread to check out purple colors previously available and came across these amazing bags!  I barely scratched the older section!


----------



## myluvofbags

Just a few more.   Can believe some of the bags I missed &#128546;


----------



## Christa72720

myluvofbags said:


> Just a few more.   Can believe some of the bags I missed &#128546;



You can still find most of these on EBay. And the Astor is back this year gorgeous bags!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> Just a few more.   Can believe some of the bags I missed &#128546;



I've gone through those too. I feel at one point MK will recycle his older styles with a more modern twist. You can find most of those bags on eBay, although a couple of the popular ones are hard to find.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Just a few more.   Can believe some of the bags I missed &#128546;



Great bags, love the last one in the deep purple. It's kinda like my new Marly very non-typical of what people think when you say MK... he makes so many great styles though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

dosskat said:


> My apologies for the blurry pic of my beloved MK Colette in sun yellow.  I hope this pic of my MK Collection is better.



Great collection!


----------



## madamxxl




----------



## madamxxl

I received a gift today 
Chili color is amazing ! Medium Selma Bag and JetSetTravel wallet

And my small collection


----------



## MKbaglover

madamxxl said:


> I received a gift today
> Chili color is amazing ! Medium Selma Bag and JetSetTravel wallet


These look beautiful- congratulations!


----------



## madamxxl

MKbaglover said:


> These look beautiful- congratulations!



Thank you so much !


----------



## Suz82

Ooh this makes me so excited! I have a chili wallet on the way and as I haven't seen it in person I'm not sure what to expect. The colour of it on your bag and wallet looks Devine! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ubo22

madamxxl said:


> I received a gift today
> Chili color is amazing ! Medium Selma Bag and JetSetTravel wallet
> 
> And my small collection


All your color choices are so bright and cheerful.  Love!


----------



## madamxxl

ubo22 said:


> All your color choices are so bright and cheerful.  Love!



Thanks ! I have a wish list for other colors


----------



## madamxxl

Suz82 said:


> Ooh this makes me so excited! I have a chili wallet on the way and as I haven't seen it in person I'm not sure what to expect. The colour of it on your bag and wallet looks Devine! [emoji173]&#65039;



This color look like a natural chili pepper - hot red with orange tone


----------



## Suz82

madamxxl said:


> This color look like a natural chili pepper - hot red with orange tone




Brilliant thanks, I was thinking it may be more deep red but which would have been ok but I'm happier it's brighter [emoji16]


----------



## HesitantShopper

madamxxl said:


> I received a gift today
> Chili color is amazing ! Medium Selma Bag and JetSetTravel wallet
> 
> And my small collection



Great pics and love all the colors!


----------



## Bellepedia

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, was going thru the older section of this thread to check out purple colors previously available and came across these amazing bags!  I barely scratched the older section!




Ooh .. What a feast..!! yummy.. Delicious!![emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## omri

Here is my new Jet Set Travel Top Zip Tote in Dark Khaki. Got this from Macy's sale


----------



## Nan246

omri said:


> Here is my new Jet Set Travel Top Zip Tote in Dark Khaki. Got this from Macy's sale



Very beautiful with lots of room! Enjoy yor newbag.


----------



## Suz82

omri said:


> Here is my new Jet Set Travel Top Zip Tote in Dark Khaki. Got this from Macy's sale




The more I see DK the more I like it, such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## MKbaglover

omri said:


> Here is my new Jet Set Travel Top Zip Tote in Dark Khaki. Got this from Macy's sale


This colour is lovely against the background, very pretty!


----------



## omri

Thank you ladies  It was really hard to choose the color ))))


----------



## BeachBagGal

madamxxl said:


> I received a gift today
> Chili color is amazing ! Medium Selma Bag and JetSetTravel wallet
> 
> And my small collection


Love your new chilis and all your fun, colorful bags. I have some Chili coming my way today too! HOT dang!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

omri said:


> Here is my new Jet Set Travel Top Zip Tote in Dark Khaki. Got this from Macy's sale


Very crisp and clean...nice!


----------



## keishapie1973

omri said:


> Here is my new Jet Set Travel Top Zip Tote in Dark Khaki. Got this from Macy's sale



This is very nice!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> Here is my new Jet Set Travel Top Zip Tote in Dark Khaki. Got this from Macy's sale



how pretty! love the DK!


----------



## laurelenas

madamxxl said:


> I received a gift today
> 
> Chili color is amazing ! Medium Selma Bag and JetSetTravel wallet
> 
> 
> 
> And my small collection




Great collection. Love your color choices!


----------



## mk lover

Hi guys.. Im new in this thread, but ive posted in other mk thread before.. Just want to show n share with u guys.. I get this in early this year n i still adore her sooo damn much ! She was my first designer bag 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gwsh1tvroovbr4t/AADT0C4PH3kkFj3Lo6r2k25sa?dl=0


----------



## Suz82

laurelenas said:


> Great collection. Love your color choices!




Hello, I'm new too [emoji4] gorgeous bag, suits you x


----------



## CoachGirl12

omri said:


> Here is my new Jet Set Travel Top Zip Tote in Dark Khaki. Got this from Macy's sale


That is one gorgeous tote! The color almost looks blush!


----------



## omri

CoachGirl12 said:


> That is one gorgeous tote! The color almost looks blush!



Thanks, I like this color as much as new others - corn flower, dusty rose, dark dune, blush, but I have to choose one


----------



## CocoChannel

My new Chilies!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128521; love this color for Christmas and valentines or whenever&#128525; such a classy color with the gold...I added the  charm and it works perfectly&#128516;


----------



## CocoChannel

Another pic&#128540;


----------



## omri

CocoChannel said:


> Another pic&#55357;&#56860;



Wow, congrats! very stylish and charm looks great on it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CocoChannel said:


> Another pic&#128540;


Oooo very pretty! Charm looks so cute on it too.


----------



## Suz82

CocoChannel said:


> Another pic[emoji12]




Ahh I want my chilli wallet to come! These pics are getting me so excited the colour is nicer than it looked on Macy's!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CocoChannel said:


> Another pic&#128540;



really nice! great charm too.


----------



## CocoChannel

omri said:


> Wow, congrats! very stylish and charm looks great on it.




Thank you!!![emoji6]




BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo very pretty! Charm looks so cute on it too.




Thank you! I got the charm a few weeks ago when it went on sale at Macy's. I love the charm and it matched perfectly[emoji5]&#65039;




Suz82 said:


> Ahh I want my chilli wallet to come! These pics are getting me so excited the colour is nicer than it looked on Macy's!




You will like be it[emoji7] it's definitely my favorite red[emoji39]




HesitantShopper said:


> really nice! great charm too.




Thank you so much!! I thought the charm matched perfectly for this bag[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Nan246

mk lover said:


> Hi guys.. Im new in this thread, but ive posted in other mk thread before.. Just want to show n share with u guys.. I get this in early this year n i still adore her sooo damn much ! She was my first designer bag
> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gwsh1tvroovbr4t/AADT0C4PH3kkFj3Lo6r2k25sa?dl=0



Very nice! Great choice. It won't be long before you want this in all the colors like me! Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Nan246

CocoChannel said:


> Another pic&#128540;


Love! Love! Love!


----------



## CocoChannel

Nan246 said:


> Love! Love! Love!




Thank you!![emoji6]


----------



## mk lover

Nan246 said:


> Very nice! Great choice. It won't be long before you want this in all the colors like me! Enjoy your new bag.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks dear. Yeaa i think so !


----------



## mk lover

CocoChannel said:


> My new Chilies!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128521; love this color for Christmas and valentines or whenever&#128525; such a classy color with the gold...I added the  charm and it works perfectly&#128516;



The color is sooo killing me ! Gorgeous gorgeous ! Where do u get it if u dun mind to share


----------



## CocoChannel

mk lover said:


> The color is sooo killing me ! Gorgeous gorgeous ! Where do u get it if u dun mind to share



Thank you!! Yes, of course. I bought the hamilton at Dillards last week during the additional 40% off sale. The wallet I got off merc for $54 with shipping&#128521; Dillards has some killer deals every once in a while where they do the additional off sales so I watch for those and cardholders can shop Wednesday and then everyone that doesn't hold a dillards card on Thursday. Hope you can find one&#128516; I did see them on Macy's.com last night. I haven't checked today,  look there because they are having specials right now I think it was $166.99 or something like that.


----------



## Purseaholic6

My latest addition
	

		
			
		

		
	



Jet set east west travel tote in the color dune


----------



## Hollywood H

Purseaholic6 said:


> My latest addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118741
> 
> Jet set east west travel tote in the color dune


I love that colour. But i don't own anything in it, because the colour is always combined with GHW.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Purseaholic6 said:


> My latest addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3118741
> 
> Jet set east west travel tote in the color dune




Love this, congrats on your new addition.  Jet sets are great bags.


----------



## mk lover

CocoChannel said:


> Thank you!! Yes, of course. I bought the hamilton at Dillards last week during the additional 40% off sale. The wallet I got off merc for $54 with shipping&#128521; Dillards has some killer deals every once in a while where they do the additional off sales so I watch for those and cardholders can shop Wednesday and then everyone that doesn't hold a dillards card on Thursday. Hope you can find one&#128516; I did see them on Macy's.com last night. I haven't checked today,  look there because they are having specials right now I think it was $166.99 or something like that.



What a lucky you are ! Got the beauties in such an amazing deal ! I hope i can find one. Its just hard to find new one in low price in my country unless its preowned or sold by private seller.. If u go to the mk store u will find its 1000++ MYR


----------



## lluuccka

My newest bag ... Hamilton in Coffee. It was in 40% sale and I got 40% additional off sale.


----------



## lluuccka

And I have also almost forgot about my peanut Riley. I purchased it brand new with tags for 140 USD! I love this bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

lluuccka said:


> My newest bag ... Hamilton in Coffee. It was in 40% sale and I got 40% additional off sale.



Beautiful,  looks like rose gold hardware too.


----------



## lluuccka

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful,  looks like rose gold hardware too.


Thanks! And it's yellow gold


----------



## Suz82

lluuccka said:


> My newest bag ... Hamilton in Coffee. It was in 40% sale and I got 40% additional off sale.



I love this shade! Looks so rich and perfect for fall x



lluuccka said:


> And I have also almost forgot about my peanut Riley. I purchased it brand new with tags for 140 USD! I love this bag!




Great bargain well done x


----------



## myluvofbags

lluuccka said:


> Thanks! And it's yellow gold



Still beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> My newest bag ... Hamilton in Coffee. It was in 40% sale and I got 40% additional off sale.



what a lovely color and TDF on the price!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> And I have also almost forgot about my peanut Riley. I purchased it brand new with tags for 140 USD! I love this bag!



Love the Riley! i own Peanut but in a JS x-body. Great price too~


----------



## megcurry

lluuccka said:


> My newest bag ... Hamilton in Coffee. It was in 40% sale and I got 40% additional off sale.




The coffee Hamilton is to die for! Do you mind saying where you got her?

Meg


----------



## lluuccka

megcurry said:


> The coffee Hamilton is to die for! Do you mind saying where you got her?
> 
> Meg


I got it online http://www.outnet.com it's good website with originals 
Unfortunately, I grab the last one ...


----------



## megcurry

lluuccka said:


> I got it online http://www.outnet.com it's good website with originals
> Unfortunately, I grab the last one ...




Oh I'm glad you got it! The coffee in the soft leather is so yummy!


----------



## Suz82

My new watermelon Bedford messenger bag just arrived [emoji7]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> My new watermelon Bedford messenger bag just arrived [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120786




So cute. Congrats!


----------



## Sarah03

Suz82 said:


> My new watermelon Bedford messenger bag just arrived [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120786




Oh this is adorable!  Congrats!


----------



## Hollywood H

Suz82 said:


> My new watermelon Bedford messenger bag just arrived [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120786



Congrats on that lovely bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> My new watermelon Bedford messenger bag just arrived [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120786




So cute! Love the color on it!


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> So cute. Congrats!







Sarah03 said:


> Oh this is adorable!  Congrats!







Hollywood H said:


> Congrats on that lovely bag!







BeachBagGal said:


> So cute! Love the color on it!




Thanks ladies, the sun came out so I had to wear her


----------



## paula3boys

Suz82 said:


> My new watermelon Bedford messenger bag just arrived [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120786



Love the color. I have a watermelon Cindy. This style is cute


----------



## smileydimples

Suz82 said:


> My new watermelon Bedford messenger bag just arrived [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120786



Super cute congrats


----------



## Hollywood H

These 2 cuties were waiting in front of my door when arrived back home from work.
Small Dillon in pearl grey and medium Selma in pear.
Funnily, i ordered the medium Selma messenger in pear but the website showed the picture of the medium Selma. I only paid 180$ for the Selma.


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood H said:


> These 2 cuties were waiting in front of my door when arrived back home from work.
> Small Dillon in pearl grey and medium Selma in pear.
> Funnily, i ordered the medium Selma messenger in pear but the website showed the picture of the medium Selma. I only paid 180$ for the Selma.




Congrats! Small Dillon is so cuteee


----------



## Hollywood H

cny1941 said:


> Congrats! Small Dillon is so cuteee



Thanks.
It's a cute little bag. It can hold less than the small Riley but my essentials fit in. It would hold more if i used a smaller wallet (which i will need to buy).


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> My new watermelon Bedford messenger bag just arrived [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3120786



The color watermelon is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> These 2 cuties were waiting in front of my door when arrived back home from work.
> Small Dillon in pearl grey and medium Selma in pear.
> Funnily, i ordered the medium Selma messenger in pear but the website showed the picture of the medium Selma. I only paid 180$ for the Selma.



I love both of them.....


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> These 2 cuties were waiting in front of my door when arrived back home from work.
> Small Dillon in pearl grey and medium Selma in pear.
> Funnily, i ordered the medium Selma messenger in pear but the website showed the picture of the medium Selma. I only paid 180$ for the Selma.



Very cute. I love that pear color, but am not brave enough to carry it! Dillon is nice as well. I don't own that style yet. Can it carry the same as your medium Selma?

Love your bag charm. Where did you find that?


----------



## Suz82

smileydimples said:


> Super cute congrats







keishapie1973 said:


> The color watermelon is just gorgeous!!!!




Thankyou  it's lovey against the GHW


----------



## Suz82

Hollywood H said:


> These 2 cuties were waiting in front of my door when arrived back home from work.
> Small Dillon in pearl grey and medium Selma in pear.
> Funnily, i ordered the medium Selma messenger in pear but the website showed the picture of the medium Selma. I only paid 180$ for the Selma.




I want to come and live at your house! Great bags, both to die for x


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> Very cute. I love that pear color, but am not brave enough to carry it! Dillon is nice as well. I don't own that style yet. Can it carry the same as your medium Selma?
> 
> Love your bag charm. Where did you find that?


The small Dillon can carry less than the medium Selma. I'd compare it more to the small Riley, altough i can't fit my small tablet in the the Dillon. So it holds  less than the small Riley.
I bought the bag charm in a ladurée store in store in switzerland. But you can find them on ebay as well. They make them also with gold coloured hardware








Suz82 said:


> I want to come and live at your house! Great bags, both to die for x


Thanks.
I can't decide which one i should carry today.


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> The small Dillon can carry less than the medium Selma. I'd compare it more to the small Riley, altough i can't fit my small tablet in the the Dillon. So it holds  less than the small Riley.
> I bought the bag charm in a ladurée store in store in switzerland. But you can find them on ebay as well. They make them also with gold coloured hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> I can't decide which one i should carry today.




Thank you! Are the charms faked too though?


----------



## Hollywood H

paula3boys said:


> Thank you! Are the charms faked too though?



I think it dependa on the sellers. If the charms are genuine they come in a nice box.
If you wanna be sure to buy a genuine one, i'd recommend ordering from de ladurée online-shop:
https://fabricantdedouceurs.laduree.com/en_fr/boutique/secrets-laduree/tous?limit=all
(i don't know to which countries they deliver).
They  key chains are quite expensive in my opinion.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> These 2 cuties were waiting in front of my door when arrived back home from work.
> Small Dillon in pearl grey and medium Selma in pear.
> Funnily, i ordered the medium Selma messenger in pear but the website showed the picture of the medium Selma. I only paid 180$ for the Selma.



Both so cute! love the colors as well.


----------



## andral5

paula3boys said:


> Thank you! Are the charms faked too though?



If the charms don't have a logo of some sort, I think it doesn't matter if they are "original" or "fake". How could you see the differences between some kind of cute bunny or bear charm that is sold by a department store from one sold on ebay? So no logo charms, just those with all kind of animals or other stuff. It's like when you go on a trip and buy some souvenirs from a little store on the beach for example. Would that keychain or magnet be fake or original? Made by whom? For me, as long as it's well made and (pretty) sturdy, it's fine. If it's a specific logo charm, that's a different story.


----------



## smileydimples

All set for tomorrow Iris Riley and blossom studded wallet


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> All set for tomorrow Iris Riley and blossom studded wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122428
> View attachment 3122429




Ooh, I LOVE that Riley! Is that the large?


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Ooh, I LOVE that Riley! Is that the large?



Yes it is &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> Yes it is [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]




Gorgeous!!! I've been noticing his bag more and more lately! I'm pretty petite, how does she compare to a large Selma? And do you like that iris color or grape better? I seem to remember you loving the color purple


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I've been noticing his bag more and more lately! I'm pretty petite, how does she compare to a large Selma? And do you like that iris color or grape better? I seem to remember you loving the color purple



Thank you &#128156;
I do love the color purple &#128156;&#128156; well I have a large Selma and because it's so structured it feels bigger compared to a large Riley because it's so smooshy it doesn't feel as big
This is by far my favorite bag . I like this color over grape but maybe because I'm so in love with soft leather which is weird I use to favor Selma but not anymore. I sold my grape dutton because I prefer soft leather plus I have my violet Selma large that my hubby bought me. I'm so happy to see other love the bag too and I'm seeing it more and more.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> All set for tomorrow Iris Riley and blossom studded wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122428
> View attachment 3122429



what a sweet combination!


----------



## paula3boys

smileydimples said:


> Thank you [emoji171]
> 
> I do love the color purple [emoji171][emoji171] well I have a large Selma and because it's so structured it feels bigger compared to a large Riley because it's so smooshy it doesn't feel as big
> 
> This is by far my favorite bag . I like this color over grape but maybe because I'm so in love with soft leather which is weird I use to favor Selma but not anymore. I sold my grape dutton because I prefer soft leather plus I have my violet Selma large that my hubby bought me. I'm so happy to see other love the bag too and I'm seeing it more and more.




I hope it's your favorite with 12 of them! Lol. We'd love a group shot


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Thank you &#65533;&#65533;
> I do love the color purple &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533; well I have a large Selma and because it's so structured it feels bigger compared to a large Riley because it's so smooshy it doesn't feel as big
> This is by far my favorite bag . I like this color over grape but maybe because I'm so in love with soft leather which is weird I use to favor Selma but not anymore. I sold my grape dutton because I prefer soft leather plus I have my violet Selma large that my hubby bought me. I'm so happy to see other love the bag too and I'm seeing it more and more.


You know I agree on that one! lol! I only use the soft leather bags. One of the biggest reasons I prefer them is that they are flexible and will conform / stretch, to what you are carrying. Those saffiano bags are so stiff they don't have any 'give' or stretch to them, so I would always have to have a large in any style to fit my ipad or things that are large so they would fit. You can buy a medium Riley ( although I have the large, lol!) and it would have enough 'stretch' to fit so many more things into it. Then when you carry less, it goes back to it's normal size. 

Soft leather has so much more flexibility and options, plus to me it looks more luxurious. I do love seeing all the pretty saffiano bags and how much others enjoy them. So many pretty styles and colors, but just not for me, although I have been considering the Sutton, but recently discovered they DO make a Sutton in soft leather, but trying to find one is quite the challenge!


----------



## Hollywood H

My pear Selma had her first outing today. 
The big mirror in the locker room at work is very useful for taking mod shots...


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> My pear Selma had her first outing today.
> The big mirror in the locker room at work is very useful for taking mod shots...



Very nice pop of color!!!


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> what a sweet combination!



Thank you 



paula3boys said:


> I hope it's your favorite with 12 of them! Lol. We'd love a group shot



Well its purple it has to be  waiting for my Cinder so maybe this weekend I will take one while hubby is away



CinthiaZ said:


> You know I agree on that one! lol! I only use the soft leather bags. One of the biggest reasons I prefer them is that they are flexible and will conform / stretch, to what you are carrying. Those saffiano bags are so stiff they don't have any 'give' or stretch to them, so I would always have to have a large in any style to fit my ipad or things that are large so they would fit. You can buy a medium Riley ( although I have the large, lol!) and it would have enough 'stretch' to fit so many more things into it. Then when you carry less, it goes back to it's normal size.
> 
> Soft leather has so much more flexibility and options, plus to me it looks more luxurious. I do love seeing all the pretty saffiano bags and how much others enjoy them. So many pretty styles and colors, but just not for me, although I have been considering the Sutton, but recently discovered they DO make a Sutton in soft leather, but trying to find one is quite the challenge!



 Ohhhhh soft leather would be yummy for sutton
Wearing my Iris today oh how I love her Miss Purple people eater
I hope you get one


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood H said:


> My pear Selma had her first outing today.
> The big mirror in the locker room at work is very useful for taking mod shots...


Super cute! Color looks great on you!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> If the charms don't have a logo of some sort, I think it doesn't matter if they are "original" or "fake". How could you see the differences between some kind of cute bunny or bear charm that is sold by a department store from one sold on ebay? So no logo charms, just those with all kind of animals or other stuff. It's like when you go on a trip and buy some souvenirs from a little store on the beach for example. Would that keychain or magnet be fake or original? Made by whom? For me, as long as it's well made and (pretty) sturdy, it's fine. If it's a specific logo charm, that's a different story.


They are referring to the designer charms that are made by the designers themselves, and YES, many of them are faked. We especially see fake Coach charms all the time, so I am fairly certain they are counterfeiting Michael Kors charms as well. Yes, you can buy regular charms that are not from a specific designer, but when someone pays uo to 50.00 for a designer charm, they most certainly want it to be authentic. So that would be what the difference is.Many of the designers make teddy bear charms, etc.


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> They are referring to the designer charms that are made by the designers themselves, and YES, many of them are faked. We especially see fake Coach charms all the time, so I am fairly certain they are counterfeiting Michael Kors charms as well. Yes, you can buy regular charms that are not from a specific designer, but when someone pays uo to 50.00 for a designer charm, they most certainly want it to be authentic. So that would be what the difference is.Many of the designers make teddy bear charms, etc.



Ok, I thought it was about the macarons charms that I found on etsy too, and not from a specific designer. They look really nice and they're not cheap either. I think amazon has them also. If it's about the designers charms, yes, it is obvious that you'd want an original one, especially for that money!


----------



## mk lover

Again with my only one lovely hamilton...


----------



## mk lover

lluuccka said:


> My newest bag ... Hamilton in Coffee. It was in 40% sale and I got 40% additional off sale.



Wow ! What a great deal !


----------



## mk lover

Hollywood H said:


> These 2 cuties were waiting in front of my door when arrived back home from work.
> Small Dillon in pearl grey and medium Selma in pear.
> Funnily, i ordered the medium Selma messenger in pear but the website showed the picture of the medium Selma. I only paid 180$ for the Selma.



When i saw your pearl dillon reminds me of ysl sdj bag ! What a good bargain on the selma ! Congrats !


----------



## keishapie1973

mk lover said:


> Again with my only one lovely hamilton...



Very nice!!!


----------



## Hollywood H

mk lover said:


> When i saw your pearl dillon reminds me of ysl sdj bag ! What a good bargain on the selma ! Congrats !



Thanks, i'm in love with that green colour. I'll need matching shoes or belt.


----------



## mk lover

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!!



Thanks dear


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood H said:


> My pear Selma had her first outing today.
> The big mirror in the locker room at work is very useful for taking mod shots...



so cute! love the pear!


----------



## HesitantShopper

mk lover said:


> Again with my only one lovely hamilton...



Looks lovely! and so does the background!


----------



## omri

mk lover said:


> Again with my only one lovely hamilton...



Wow! Very stylish look!


----------



## B_girl_

Newest addition! Wanted to get peanut as well but it was sold out (


----------



## CocoChannel

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3126337
> 
> Newest addition! Wanted to get peanut as well but it was sold out (




So pretty what color is this?


----------



## trefusisgirl

Meet Florence in dark dune the newest member of my kors family.  She goes perfectly with my dark dune saffiano wallet.  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I know she will go with anything and I like that she is quite different to all my other bags.  She reminds me a bit of a sutton, which I don't have yet but want!

Hubby currently in the supermarket where I have sent him to buy leather protector as I can see her being so pale, she needs a bit of TLC b4 I use her.


----------



## trefusisgirl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3126337
> 
> Newest addition! Wanted to get peanut as well but it was sold out (




Is this orange or chilli? Difficult to tell.  Love it though.


----------



## keishapie1973

CocoChannel said:


> So pretty what color is this?





trefusisgirl said:


> Is this orange or chilli? Difficult to tell.  Love it though.



Looks like clementine to me.....


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Meet Florence in dark dune the newest member of my kors family.  She goes perfectly with my dark dune saffiano wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126658
> 
> 
> I know she will go with anything and I like that she is quite different to all my other bags.  She reminds me a bit of a sutton, which I don't have yet but want!
> 
> Hubby currently in the supermarket where I have sent him to buy leather protector as I can see her being so pale, she needs a bit of TLC b4 I use her.



I looked at this bag a few times online when I was looking for a bag in dark dune. I think your Florence may be the first reveal on this forum. Very nice!!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> I looked at this bag a few times online when I was looking for a bag in dark dune. I think your Florence may be the first reveal on this forum. Very nice!!!!




Yes i'd seen it in black but just don't use, so don't buy black bags.

Currently sitting outside on patio drying herself off where I have sprayed with protector and then she will be accompanying me to work next week. Swapping out my Hamilton traveller for her.

Oh exciting that this could be the first reveal, just love the soft buttery leather bags as well as the saffiano.


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Looks like clementine to me.....




Thanks, much prefer the colour to the orange bedford and selma I have.


----------



## B_girl_

trefusisgirl said:


> Is this orange or chilli? Difficult to tell.  Love it though.




It's orange! Clementine!


----------



## B_girl_

trefusisgirl said:


> Thanks, much prefer the colour to the orange bedford and selma I have.




It is clementine


----------



## Nan246

mk lover said:


> Again with my only one lovely hamilton...



Lookin great! Very polished look


----------



## Bootlover07

Sorry for the bathroom pic, but here is my electric blue medium sutton!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Sorry for the bathroom pic, but here is my electric blue medium sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126880




Looks great. I tried to hold out for the medium last year but ended up getting the large sapphire. I much prefer the medium in the Suttons and large in the Selmas.....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

mk lover said:


> Again with my only one lovely hamilton...


A beautiful Hamilton in a beautiful location.  Great photo!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Sorry for the bathroom pic, but here is my electric blue medium sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126880


I love that electric blue Sutton, Bootlover!  How are you getting along with your mediums?


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Meet Florence in dark dune the newest member of my kors family.  She goes perfectly with my dark dune saffiano wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126658
> 
> 
> I know she will go with anything and I like that she is quite different to all my other bags.  She reminds me a bit of a sutton, which I don't have yet but want!
> 
> Hubby currently in the supermarket where I have sent him to buy leather protector as I can see her being so pale, she needs a bit of TLC b4 I use her.


Love that color! Very nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Sorry for the bathroom pic, but here is my electric blue medium sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126880


Of course I LOVE the color! Looks great on!


----------



## amandah313

Snagged this little peanut cutie at TJ Maxx


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Looks great. I tried to hold out for the medium last year but ended up getting the large sapphire. I much prefer the medium in the Suttons and large in the Selmas.....[emoji3]







ubo22 said:


> I love that electric blue Sutton, Bootlover!  How are you getting along with your mediums?




Thank you!! I feel the same as keishapie, I like the medium sutton and the large Selma best. I downsized what I carry a lot after carrying my Selma messenger most of the summer, so when I went back to my large sutton I had everything in the sides and the middle was practically empty. I think the sutton is a little more casual too so the medium now works better for me. I'm pretty short so my large sutton seemed big to carry on the weekends and such. As for the Selma, I like the medium a lot because it's less bulky but the large has so much more room!!! Lol plus for some reason the large looks more sophisticated to me. 

I want to try on a Riley because Dillard's has it in dark dune and I think that would be a good bag for times I need a neutral but don't want to deal with the bulky Selma. I've never tried Riley on though, and Dillard's only had large so not sure if it will be too big for me.


----------



## CinthiaZ

amandah313 said:


> Snagged this little peanut cutie at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127017


Sweet! Will go with anything! Enjoy!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!! I feel the same as keishapie, I like the medium sutton and the large Selma best. I downsized what I carry a lot after carrying my Selma messenger most of the summer, so when I went back to my large sutton I had everything in the sides and the middle was practically empty. I think the sutton is a little more casual too so the medium now works better for me. I'm pretty short so my large sutton seemed big to carry on the weekends and such. As for the Selma, I like the medium a lot because it's less bulky but the large has so much more room!!! Lol plus for some reason the large looks more sophisticated to me.
> 
> I want to try on a Riley because Dillard's has it in dark dune and I think that would be a good bag for times I need a neutral but don't want to deal with the bulky Selma. I've never tried Riley on though, and Dillard's only had large so not sure if it will be too big for me.


The medium Sutton sounds like it works for you.  It also sounds like there is a big difference between the medium and large Selma interior space.  I know I couldn't carry a medium Selma, but I could probably get away with a medium Sutton since I only use my Sutton on weekends and vacations when carrying a lot less.

I had a chance to look at the Riley in store and there wasn't that much of a difference between the medium and large size visually.  I can't tell you if there is a big difference with regard to interior space, though.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Got my new Fallon, finally! Just love it! Some said they found it too small. I think it is a perfect medium to large hobo. Love it! Meets all my specs, with the nice outer pocket for my cell phone, silver hardware, zip top closure. . I'm good to go!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Got my new Fallon, finally! Just love it! Some said they found it too small. I think it is a perfect medium to large hobo. Love it! Meets all my specs, with the nice outer pocket for my cell phone, silver hardware, zip top closure. . I'm good to go!




Love it! Looks like a great size... And who doesn't LOVE an outside pocket!! [emoji106]


----------



## BeachBagGal

amandah313 said:


> Snagged this little peanut cutie at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127017




Very cute! Is this the Jet Set Crossbody?


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Looks like a great size... And who doesn't LOVE an outside pocket!! [emoji106]


Thank you! I know, huh, those outer pockets really come in handy!


----------



## amandah313

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute! Is this the Jet Set Crossbody?




It's actually the Bedford double gusset crossbody. I had never seen one before I bought this one. It has a built in wallet in the back which is super convenient!


----------



## BeachBagGal

amandah313 said:


> It's actually the Bedford double gusset crossbody. I had never seen one before I bought this one. It has a built in wallet in the back which is super convenient!


Oh okay cool.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> The medium Sutton sounds like it works for you.  It also sounds like there is a big difference between the medium and large Selma interior space.  I know I couldn't carry a medium Selma, but I could probably get away with a medium Sutton since I only use my Sutton on weekends and vacations when carrying a lot less.
> 
> I had a chance to look at the Riley in store and there wasn't that much of a difference between the medium and large size visually.  I can't tell you if there is a big difference with regard to interior space, though.




Yes, the medium works great and I've found myself carrying it a lot more than I did my large. I carried the large to work a lot, but not casually as much. Now I love the size of the medium Selma, but I have to pile stuff on top of my wallet so it makes things a little harder to organize. I hope to try on a Riley soon, thanks for the information about the medium! I think small is too small for me.


----------



## Purseloco

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3126337
> 
> Newest addition! Wanted to get peanut as well but it was sold out (


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3126337
> 
> Newest addition! Wanted to get peanut as well but it was sold out (



Very nice!



Bootlover07 said:


> Sorry for the bathroom pic, but here is my electric blue medium sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126880



Love EB on a Sutton!



trefusisgirl said:


> Meet Florence in dark dune the newest member of my kors family.  She goes perfectly with my dark dune saffiano wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126658
> 
> 
> I know she will go with anything and I like that she is quite different to all my other bags.  She reminds me a bit of a sutton, which I don't have yet but want!
> 
> Hubby currently in the supermarket where I have sent him to buy leather protector as I can see her being so pale, she needs a bit of TLC b4 I use her.



Nice! looks very versatile. 



CinthiaZ said:


> Got my new Fallon, finally! Just love it! Some said they found it too small. I think it is a perfect medium to large hobo. Love it! Meets all my specs, with the nice outer pocket for my cell phone, silver hardware, zip top closure. . I'm good to go!



Lookin' good! love that outside pocket! i use mine tons



amandah313 said:


> Snagged this little peanut cutie at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127017




Very cute! nice score @ TJ.


----------



## mk lover

ubo22 said:


> A beautiful Hamilton in a beautiful location.  Great photo!



Thanks dear..


----------



## mk lover

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks lovely! and so does the background!



Yea.. Thanks dear !


----------



## mk lover

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3126337
> 
> Newest addition! Wanted to get peanut as well but it was sold out (



Wooww its soo lovelyy..


----------



## Pinks Bibi

amandah313 said:


> Snagged this little peanut cutie at TJ Maxx
> 
> 
> View attachment 3127017



amandah, this is so cute


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Love EB on a Sutton!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! looks very versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin' good! love that outside pocket! i use mine tons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute! nice score @ TJ.


Thanks! Taking it out for the first time today. It holds all of my stuff perfectly!


----------



## kerriberri76

CinthiaZ said:


> Got my new Fallon, finally! Just love it! Some said they found it too small. I think it is a perfect medium to large hobo. Love it! Meets all my specs, with the nice outer pocket for my cell phone, silver hardware, zip top closure. . I'm good to go!




Oh my, that is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

kerriberri76 said:


> Oh my, that is gorgeous!!!!


Thank you! Was perfect today. Really like it!


----------



## Suz82

This beauty has just arrived [emoji7] I'm in love and it's just as beautiful as I was hoping it would be! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Medium Selma messenger in deep pink [emoji4]


----------



## Christa72720

Suz82 said:


> This beauty has just arrived [emoji7] I'm in love and it's just as beautiful as I was hoping it would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130841
> 
> Medium Selma messenger in deep pink [emoji4]



I have it in Fuschia and love it. I also have the Deep Pink in a medium east west Jet Set and love the color. Perfect for Fall!


----------



## Suz82

Christa72720 said:


> I have it in Fuschia and love it. I also have the Deep Pink in a medium east west Jet Set and love the color. Perfect for Fall!




They sound gorgeous


----------



## HesitantShopper

Suz82 said:


> This beauty has just arrived [emoji7] I'm in love and it's just as beautiful as I was hoping it would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130841
> 
> Medium Selma messenger in deep pink [emoji4]



so cute! Great color too.


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> This beauty has just arrived [emoji7] I'm in love and it's just as beautiful as I was hoping it would be!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3130841
> 
> Medium Selma messenger in deep pink [emoji4]


Deep pink is a lovely colour isn't it!  Dark enough to be worn with dark colours but is bright in the sun!


----------



## smileydimples

Picked her up today just a few quick pics getting ready to go back to work took pictures in sunlight and with flash


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Picked her up today just a few quick pics getting ready to go back to work took pictures in sunlight and with flash
> View attachment 3131291
> View attachment 3131292
> View attachment 3131294
> View attachment 3131297


Oooo so pretty! How much do you love the Bedford Messenger? I just got my small black one in the mail today and I love it. It's so roomy...soft..and smalls yummy. When you get a chance will you post an inside pic.


----------



## Suz82

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! Great color too.




Thankyou


----------



## contrerasmariah

Haven't used it yet. Still debating on whether or not I want to keep it. Bought it at tj maxx so it didn't have the MK charm (don't really miss it, honestly, but would like to have it)


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Picked her up today just a few quick pics getting ready to go back to work took pictures in sunlight and with flash
> View attachment 3131291
> View attachment 3131292
> View attachment 3131294
> View attachment 3131297



Nice color! Is your purple Riley enjoying a friend lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

contrerasmariah said:


> Haven't used it yet. Still debating on whether or not I want to keep it. Bought it at tj maxx so it didn't have the MK charm (don't really miss it, honestly, but would like to have it)



These are cute little satchels! nice for a day of shopping. That said, if your not sure you'll use it then it's not a deal


----------



## trefusisgirl

smileydimples said:


> Picked her up today just a few quick pics getting ready to go back to work took pictures in sunlight and with flash
> View attachment 3131291
> View attachment 3131292
> View attachment 3131294
> View attachment 3131297




Oh that is just beautiful what is the shade called?  I love a pink bag and the pebbled leather, gorgeous congrats and looks so nice alongside it's new sister, riley.


----------



## Christa72720

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is just beautiful what is the shade called?  I love a pink bag and the pebbled leather, gorgeous congrats and looks so nice alongside it's new sister, riley.



The color is Tulip.


----------



## kerriberri76

I just picked up this cutie at Macy's for less than $100 on sale. It's still listed on the MK website for full price and Macy's site for $170 but it was in store at Macys for $114 then an additional 20% off so it was a steal. I was looking for something small for running errands that would fit my large wallet and a few necessities since I don't like having to switch out wallets when I switch bags and this fits the bill as does the price! I only wish it had a little bit more organization but I love it regardless.


----------



## BeachBagGal

kerriberri76 said:


> I just picked up this cutie at Macy's for less than $100 on sale. It's still listed on the MK website for full price and Macy's site for $170 but it was in store at Macys for $114 then an additional 20% off so it was a steal. I was looking for something small for running errands that would fit my large wallet and a few necessities since I don't like having to switch out wallets when I switch bags and this fits the bill as does the price! I only wish it had a little bit more organization but I love it regardless.
> 
> View attachment 3132720


Very nice! Peanut? I've looked at this purse on macys.com.


----------



## kerriberri76

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Peanut? I've looked at this purse on macys.com.




Yes, peanut. I already have a peanut Riley but this little one was so cute. It actually holds quite a bit.


----------



## BeachBagGal

kerriberri76 said:


> Yes, peanut. I already have a peanut Riley but this little one was so cute. It actually holds quite a bit.


How is the strap drop on it. That's where I tend to have an issue with shoulder bags.


----------



## kerriberri76

BeachBagGal said:


> How is the strap drop on it. That's where I tend to have an issue with shoulder bags.




It's long enough for me to sling on my shoulder one handed and I'm plus sized so I usually have trouble in that area but I don't with this one. Since it slouches in the middle it gives me more room.


----------



## BeachBagGal

kerriberri76 said:


> It's long enough for me to sling on my shoulder one handed and I'm plus sized so I usually have trouble in that area but I don't with this one. Since it slouches in the middle it gives me more room.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## HesitantShopper

kerriberri76 said:


> I just picked up this cutie at Macy's for less than $100 on sale. It's still listed on the MK website for full price and Macy's site for $170 but it was in store at Macys for $114 then an additional 20% off so it was a steal. I was looking for something small for running errands that would fit my large wallet and a few necessities since I don't like having to switch out wallets when I switch bags and this fits the bill as does the price! I only wish it had a little bit more organization but I love it regardless.
> 
> View attachment 3132720



very nice! awesome price. Great find!


----------



## trefusisgirl

kerriberri76 said:


> I just picked up this cutie at Macy's for less than $100 on sale. It's still listed on the MK website for full price and Macy's site for $170 but it was in store at Macys for $114 then an additional 20% off so it was a steal. I was looking for something small for running errands that would fit my large wallet and a few necessities since I don't like having to switch out wallets when I switch bags and this fits the bill as does the price! I only wish it had a little bit more organization but I love it regardless.
> 
> View attachment 3132720




Wow i've looked at that on Macy's previously and loved it and for under $100 what a steal of a buy. Congrats on a great bag & bargain price.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.


----------



## ubo22

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.


That caramel colored suede looks so luxurious.


----------



## keishapie1973

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.




This is going to look amazing with Fall outfits. Gorgeous bag...[emoji3]


----------



## MiaBorsa

ubo22 said:


> That caramel colored suede looks so luxurious.





keishapie1973 said:


> This is going to look amazing with Fall outfits. Gorgeous bag...[emoji3]



Thanks, y'all.


----------



## HeatherL

kerriberri76 said:


> I just picked up this cutie at Macy's for less than $100 on sale. It's still listed on the MK website for full price and Macy's site for $170 but it was in store at Macys for $114 then an additional 20% off so it was a steal. I was looking for something small for running errands that would fit my large wallet and a few necessities since I don't like having to switch out wallets when I switch bags and this fits the bill as does the price! I only wish it had a little bit more organization but I love it regardless.
> 
> View attachment 3132720




What a cute, practical bag & at a steal! Congrats!


----------



## Kaylee92

Taking this beauty out today


----------



## keishapie1973

Kaylee92 said:


> Taking this beauty out today



This is so pretty!!! Is it dusty rose?


----------



## Kaylee92

keishapie1973 said:


> This is so pretty!!! Is it dusty rose?



Yes, it's dusty rose


----------



## myluvofbags

Kaylee92 said:


> Taking this beauty out today



Love this color!   It's such a versatile color.


----------



## Uthra11

Kaylee92 said:


> Taking this beauty out today




Wow! Dusty rose looks so beautiful.. I thought it would be a little darker.. But this is so pretty and such a great neutral!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Picked this medium sutton and wallet in iris up at Macy's tonight. It looks just like grape I think but I sold my grape Selma so can't do comparison pics unfortunately[emoji53]


----------



## smileydimples

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked this medium sutton and wallet in iris up at Macy's tonight. It looks just like grape I think but I sold my grape Selma so can't do comparison pics unfortunately[emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133753


Ohhhh love it congrats


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo so pretty! How much do you love the Bedford Messenger? I just got my small black one in the mail today and I love it. It's so roomy...soft..and smalls yummy. When you get a chance will you post an inside pic.


I'll see if I can get a picture &#128522;&#128522; I originally saw the small size in electric blue that I was going to get but it seemed to small then I saw her and I really wanted tulip in soft leather &#128525; She can be worn as a crossbody since the strap is longer &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice color! Is your purple Riley enjoying a friend lol



Thank you ... Hehehe she is &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is just beautiful what is the shade called?  I love a pink bag and the pebbled leather, gorgeous congrats and looks so nice alongside it's new sister, riley.



Thank you .. Yup she is tulip suck a great color .. I'm a sucker for soft leather


----------



## mk lover

Kaylee92 said:


> Taking this beauty out today



Wow stunning ! Love the color..


----------



## mk lover

Shopping with her today ! Almost a year but stil stunning as always !


----------



## trefusisgirl

MiaBorsa said:


> Woot!   My suede bag for fall got here today.  Too bad it's 95 degrees outside.    Anyhow, here she is, the "Jamie" flap bag in caramel.




This is a stunning bag and will look lovely with so many different outfits.  Funny bet ur now wishing those 95 degrees away so you can get to use it.  

Though go with me here, I can see it working with a nice denim, navy or beige short and a white t teamed with sandals or flip flops.  Nice pair of sunnies to complete the look, oh and spf lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

mk lover said:


> Shopping with her today ! Almost a year but stil stunning as always !




Gorgeous and will never ever go out of style as is a true classic that goes with everything. Loving ur outfit as well.


----------



## keishapie1973

mk lover said:


> Shopping with her today ! Almost a year but stil stunning as always !




This is a great picture. That Hamilton looks amazing on you....[emoji3]


----------



## ubo22

mk lover said:


> Shopping with her today ! Almost a year but stil stunning as always !


The Hamilton always looks great with everything.  Your outfit is relatively casual and the Hamilton goes perfectly with it.  Love the look!


----------



## ubo22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked this medium sutton and wallet in iris up at Macy's tonight. It looks just like grape I think but I sold my grape Selma so can't do comparison pics unfortunately[emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133753


I love this deep, dark purple shade.  I definitely need to take a look at iris in store.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Kaylee92 said:


> Taking this beauty out today



Oh, Love DR!



zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked this medium sutton and wallet in iris up at Macy's tonight. It looks just like grape I think but I sold my grape Selma so can't do comparison pics unfortunately[emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133753



Really nice, such a rich purple. Twins on the B&BW pocketbac!



mk lover said:


> Shopping with her today ! Almost a year but stil stunning as always !



Looks wonderful~


----------



## Kaylee92

myluvofbags said:


> Love this color!   It's such a versatile color.



Thank You =D


----------



## Kaylee92

Uthra11 said:


> Wow! Dusty rose looks so beautiful.. I thought it would be a little darker.. But this is so pretty and such a great neutral!



In real life it's a bit more pink. Is really hard to capture the real colour on camera. But I'm in love with it &#128522;


----------



## paula3boys

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked this medium sutton and wallet in iris up at Macy's tonight. It looks just like grape I think but I sold my grape Selma so can't do comparison pics unfortunately[emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133753




What made you sell grape Selma?


----------



## cny1941

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Picked this medium sutton and wallet in iris up at Macy's tonight. It looks just like grape I think but I sold my grape Selma so can't do comparison pics unfortunately[emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3133753




Love iris! Congrats [emoji2]


----------



## BeachBagGal

mk lover said:


> Shopping with her today ! Almost a year but stil stunning as always !


Very nice!


----------



## amandah313

Got this on a good sale at Macy's a while ago. I think this shade of blue with gold hardware is stunning [emoji7]


----------



## zakksmommy1984

cny1941 said:


> Love iris! Congrats [emoji2]




I didn't have a sutton and I have 5 selmas already[emoji16]


----------



## BeachBagGal

amandah313 said:


> Got this on a good sale at Macy's a while ago. I think this shade of blue with gold hardware is stunning [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134204


I LOVE EB! One of the best color imo.


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I'll see if I can get a picture &#128522;&#128522; I originally saw the small size in electric blue that I was going to get but it seemed to small then I saw her and I really wanted tulip in soft leather &#128525; She can be worn as a crossbody since the strap is longer &#128522;&#128522;


I can't wait to see your pic! Tulip looks so different in your picture compared with Macy's.


----------



## amandah313

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE EB! One of the best color imo.




Thank you! I think so too [emoji6][emoji41]


----------



## andral5

amandah313 said:


> thank you! I think so too [emoji6][emoji41]



+1 !!


----------



## MiaBorsa

trefusisgirl said:


> This is a stunning bag and will look lovely with so many different outfits.  Funny bet ur now wishing those 95 degrees away so you can get to use it.
> 
> Though go with me here, I can see it working with a nice denim, navy or beige short and a white t teamed with sandals or flip flops.  Nice pair of sunnies to complete the look, oh and spf lol.



Thank you; I'm thrilled with the bag.  I dress conservatively so this will work great with jeans, loafers, and a sweater.   If it ever gets cold enough that is.


----------



## HesitantShopper

amandah313 said:


> Got this on a good sale at Macy's a while ago. I think this shade of blue with gold hardware is stunning [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134204



how pretty! this color suits this bag well.


----------



## mk lover

trefusisgirl said:


> Gorgeous and will never ever go out of style as is a true classic that goes with everything. Loving ur outfit as well.



Aww.. Tq dear ! Yaa the hamilton never upset me.. Youre so sweet.


----------



## mk lover

keishapie1973 said:


> This is a great picture. That Hamilton looks amazing on you....[emoji3]



Tq darl ! The hamilton just go soo well with jeans..


----------



## mk lover

ubo22 said:


> The Hamilton always looks great with everything.  Your outfit is relatively casual and the Hamilton goes perfectly with it.  Love the look!



Yaa i second that ! Tq dear..


----------



## mk lover

amandah313 said:


> Got this on a good sale at Macy's a while ago. I think this shade of blue with gold hardware is stunning [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3134204



Wow ! Just love the pop out color.. Have any mod pic? Just if u dun kind


----------



## CocoChannel

My latest purchase[emoji7]


----------



## andral5

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3135020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji7]



So pretty and elegant! Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3135020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji7]


Super cute! Love this style! I have a Cindy crossbody on my list.


----------



## cny1941

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3135020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji7]




So cuteee [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3135020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji7]



So cute!!!!


----------



## CocoChannel

andral5 said:


> So pretty and elegant! Congrats!







BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute! Love this style! I have a Cindy crossbody on my list.







cny1941 said:


> So cuteee [emoji173]&#65039;







keishapie1973 said:


> So cute!!!!




Thank you all so much!!! I love it[emoji7]


----------



## TnC

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3135020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji7]



Love it! It's so pretty!


----------



## CocoChannel

TnC said:


> Love it! It's so pretty!




Thank you!![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3135020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji7]



Oooohhh,  such a cutie!


----------



## cdtracing

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3135020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji7]



Awesome!  I love the quilting with the micro studs!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CocoChannel said:


> View attachment 3135020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchase[emoji7]



super cute!


----------



## amandah313

mk lover said:


> Wow ! Just love the pop out color.. Have any mod pic? Just if u dun kind




Sorry for the late reply! I just snapped a couple while I was here at work. I am 5'1 so the sink almost gets in the way lol! [emoji6]


----------



## BeachBagGal

amandah313 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I just snapped a couple while I was here at work. I am 5'1 so the sink almost gets in the way lol! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135900
> View attachment 3135902


Looks super cute on you! Nice pop of blue with your outfit.


----------



## CocoChannel

myluvofbags said:


> Oooohhh,  such a cutie!







cdtracing said:


> Awesome!  I love the quilting with the micro studs!!







HesitantShopper said:


> super cute!





Thank you all so much! I think it's pretty cute too! I need to get a smaller wallet now to go with it...any excuse to buy one right?![emoji6]


----------



## myluvofbags

amandah313 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I just snapped a couple while I was here at work. I am 5'1 so the sink almost gets in the way lol! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135900
> View attachment 3135902



Color looks fantastic on you!


----------



## andral5

amandah313 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I just snapped a couple while I was here at work. I am 5'1 so the sink almost gets in the way lol! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135900
> View attachment 3135902



Love it! And the way it just looks on you.


----------



## HesitantShopper

amandah313 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I just snapped a couple while I was here at work. I am 5'1 so the sink almost gets in the way lol! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135900
> View attachment 3135902



Looks great on you!


----------



## Bootlover07

amandah313 said:


> Sorry for the late reply! I just snapped a couple while I was here at work. I am 5'1 so the sink almost gets in the way lol! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135900
> View attachment 3135902




Bag twins!! Looks great on you!!


----------



## amandah313

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks super cute on you! Nice pop of blue with your outfit.







myluvofbags said:


> Color looks fantastic on you!







andral5 said:


> Love it! And the way it just looks on you.







HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great on you!







Bootlover07 said:


> Bag twins!! Looks great on you!!




Thank you all so much. It really is a great everyday bag!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

New selmas dusty rose with silver and navy with black[emoji76]


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> New selmas dusty rose with silver and navy with black[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136752
> View attachment 3136753


Ooo I love them both! Where did you get them? Those black studs look really cool on the navy messenger. Is the hardware black or gunmetal?


----------



## HesitantShopper

zakksmommy1984 said:


> New selmas dusty rose with silver and navy with black[emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136752
> View attachment 3136753



aren't these cute! the navy on black is sweet and DR is a fabulous color overall.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo I love them both! Where did you get them? Those black studs look really cool on the navy messenger. Is the hardware black or gunmetal?




The dusty rose i got at Macy's online and the navy from MK online.


----------



## jamadea

Just bought my first MK!


----------



## myluvofbags

jamadea said:


> Just bought my first MK!



Congratulations and welcome to the group!   Great style and color choice for your first.


----------



## HesitantShopper

jamadea said:


> Just bought my first MK!



Great choice! Welcome to mk!


----------



## keishapie1973

jamadea said:


> Just bought my first MK!



You're going to love it!!! This bag just continues to look new for years.....


----------



## cdtracing

My first Miranda....I'm in love!!  It was too good a deal to pass up!


----------



## HeatherL

cdtracing said:


> My first Miranda....I'm in love!!  It was too good a deal to pass up!




Wow!  Breathtaking!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> My first Miranda....I'm in love!!  It was too good a deal to pass up!



Oh quite unique! Congrats!


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> Wow!  Breathtaking!





HesitantShopper said:


> Oh quite unique! Congrats!



Thank you, Ladies.  She is quite unique & not one you see every day.  I can't wait to take her out!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> My first Miranda....I'm in love!!  It was too good a deal to pass up!


OMG!! CD!!  That is STUNNING!! Where did you find that?? VERY unique! I just LOVE it!! Is that real Python?


----------



## CinthiaZ

jamadea said:


> Just bought my first MK!


Sweet! And welcome to the TPF! We have a lot of fun here. Welcome to your new addiction! lol!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> My first Miranda....I'm in love!!  It was too good a deal to pass up!



Oh wow! Stunning!! Even if it's just python embedded leather, it's still sooo beautiful! And I adore python or any other snakeskin stuff. I know, not very animal-loving statement but I can't help it. 
Congrats for am absolutely awesome bag!


----------



## cny1941

My newest raspberry Cindy next to electric blue [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Oh wow! Stunning!! Even if it's just python embedded leather, it's still sooo beautiful! And I adore python or any other snakeskin stuff. I know, not very animal-loving statement but I can't help it.
> Congrats for am absolutely awesome bag!



Thank you.  I've been wanting a Miranda for quite some time & I just could not pass this one up!  She's going to go with so many outfits!


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> My newest raspberry Cindy next to electric blue [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3139150



What beautiful colors!  Wonderful choices!!


----------



## paula3boys

cny1941 said:


> My newest raspberry Cindy next to electric blue [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3139150




Twins on both


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> My newest raspberry Cindy next to electric blue [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3139150



Those look so cute together!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Oh wow! Stunning!! Even if it's just python embedded leather, it's still sooo beautiful! And I adore python or any other snakeskin stuff. I know, not very animal-loving statement but I can't help it.
> Congrats for am absolutely awesome bag!





cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  I've been wanting a Miranda for quite some time & I just could not pass this one up!  She's going to go with so many outfits!




I'm pretty sure that is REAL Python on that Miranda,( not "embedded")  For over 2000.00 it better be! lol! Right CD, is real python, correct?


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> I'm pretty sure that is REAL Python on that Miranda,( not "embedded")  For over 2000.00 it better be! lol! Right CD, is real python, correct?



Wow, for that price tag it better be real python, indeed!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Wow, for that price tag it better be real python, indeed!


I am certain it is real Python. The Miranda is from the MICHAEL Collection, which is their luxury line of bags. It is only the bags from 
the 'MICHAEL Michael Kors' Collection, that would be python embossed.


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> I'm pretty sure that is REAL Python on that Miranda,( not "embedded")  For over 2000.00 it better be! lol! Right CD, is real python, correct?



Yes, it's genuine python, not embossed.  The suede lining is bonded to the python which helps keep it's shape. I have an embossed python Hudson my youngest son gave me for Christmas last year & the feel is totally different.  I have a python wallet that has the same feel as this bag.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> Yes, it's genuine python, not embossed.  The suede lining is bonded to the python which helps keep it's shape. I have an embossed python Hudson my youngest son gave me for Christmas last year & the feel is totally different.  I have a python wallet that has the same feel as this bag.



I miss the feel of snake skin! I had some nice pairs of shoes in different hues (not only python) but after having my kids I need shoes two sizes larger   I used to like to feel them just for the sake of the texture. I also love live snakes


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

I haven't been on here for awhile (crazy busy at work and home lately), but I had to share my TJMaxx find from today. Lots of MK there lately. 

This is the large Riley. I got the small from Dillards clearance a couple of months ago but kept wishing for the large. 

View attachment 3141854


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I haven't been on here for awhile (crazy busy at work and home lately), but no had to share my TJMaxx find from today. Lots of MK there lately.
> 
> This is the large Riley. I got the small from Dillards clearance a couple of months ago but kept wishing for the large.
> 
> View attachment 3141854



What a great find! looks like Peanut? here rarely does TJmaxx carry anything MK.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HesitantShopper said:


> What a great find! looks like Peanut? here rarely does TJmaxx carry anything MK.




It is the Peanut!  The newest TJMaxx in my town gets a good selection and lately a lot of MK. I've seen a few large Cindys, EW Hamilton with the old closure, and some of the outlets bags.  I've learned to check in there on a regular basis. I've found some good bags there lately for 40% to 50% off.


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> It is the Peanut!  The newest TJMaxx in my town gets a good selection and lately a lot of MK. I've seen a few large Cindys, EW Hamilton with the old closure, and some of the outlets bags.  I've learned to check in there on a regular basis. I've found some good bags there lately for 40% to 50% off.



My JS X-body is in Peanut, versatile color! That is so cool your TJMaxx gets them often.. here we have few options to get discounted models.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> I haven't been on here for awhile (crazy busy at work and home lately), but I had to share my TJMaxx find from today. Lots of MK there lately.
> 
> This is the large Riley. I got the small from Dillards clearance a couple of months ago but kept wishing for the large.
> 
> View attachment 3141854


Very nice and great deal! Good to see you back!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

I just received the Michael Kors Daria embossed clutch that I bought online. [emoji7]

My cat wanted in on the fun.


----------



## Christa72720

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> I just received the Michael Kors Daria embossed clutch that I bought online. [emoji7]
> 
> My cat wanted in on the fun.
> 
> View attachment 3142374
> View attachment 3142376



Oh, that is beautiful!! And your cats paws look exactly like my cats paws!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> I just received the Michael Kors Daria embossed clutch that I bought online. [emoji7]
> 
> My cat wanted in on the fun.
> 
> View attachment 3142374
> View attachment 3142376



Very nice! and yes, cats usually want to be the center of attention... probably feels it is far more lovely than the clutch so it should be front and center lol


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

Christa72720 said:


> Oh, that is beautiful!! And your cats paws look exactly like my cats paws!




Thank you. Cant wait to use it. 

And aww, too cute with the matching paws. Mine can't keep his off my stuff. Haha.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice! and yes, cats usually want to be the center of attention... probably feels it is far more lovely than the clutch so it should be front and center lol




Thank you very much. 
I think you're right. He is definitely craving any attention he can steal away. Haha


----------



## len37

My MK and I cant seem to control myself as I'm eyeing a sutton...


----------



## len37

Another  &#128518;


----------



## len37

cny1941 said:


> My newest raspberry Cindy next to electric blue [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3139150



I love the bright and cheerful colours! &#128525;


----------



## keishapie1973

len37 said:


> My MK and I cant seem to control myself as I'm eyeing a sutton...





len37 said:


> Another  &#128518;



Both great bags!!! I've been carrying my sutton all week. I just love the organization that it has.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> I just received the Michael Kors Daria embossed clutch that I bought online. [emoji7]
> 
> My cat wanted in on the fun.
> 
> View attachment 3142374
> View attachment 3142376


Very, very elegant!


----------



## HesitantShopper

len37 said:


> My MK and I cant seem to control myself as I'm eyeing a sutton...





len37 said:


> Another  &#128518;



Great bags!


----------



## CinthiaZ

len37 said:


> Another  &#55357;&#56838;


Very nice!! I love the traveler. I just broke down and bought one in a dark green!


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

BeachBagGal said:


> Very, very elegant!




Thank you! [emoji13]


----------



## len37

keishapie1973 said:


> Both great bags!!! I've been carrying my sutton all week. I just love the organization that it has.....



Really? You made me want it more... &#128513;


----------



## len37

CinthiaZ said:


> Very nice!! I love the traveler. I just broke down and bought one in a dark green!



I love the dark green too, it looks classy to me, can't decide between these 2 colours but I give in to luggage finally &#128522;


----------



## len37

HesitantShopper said:


> Great bags!



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## CinthiaZ

CinthiaZ said:


> Very nice!! I love the traveler. I just broke down and bought one in a dark green!


You can't can't wrong with Luggage color. Goes with almost everything.


----------



## contrerasmariah

Picked this baby up tonight at Macy's for $200
Can anyone with this bag tell me what the wear & tear is like? Can't find any youtube reviews


----------



## verychic555

This is my favorite MK bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

verychic555 said:


> This is my favorite MK bag.



Love the tassels!


----------



## len37

verychic555 said:


> This is my favorite MK bag.



Looks roomy, love the colour combinations.


----------



## MKbaglover

I made a random purchase on eBay!  I wanted a dark evening type bag for going out to dinner on my holiday but didn't want to spend much money.  I randomly searched the ending soon section and within an hour I won my bag- it seemed like a unique colour for this style, perfect for what I wanted.  It was a used bag, labelled in immaculate condition and it does seem to be immaculate for it's age (label is 12 08).  

My question is how do I treat it?.  I'm not sure what the original colour name was but it has a metallic sheen and it is a charcoal colour.  The sheen has worn off in places and I tried a dab of Apple brand cleaner on some leather on the inside but it seemed to be removing the colour (there can't have been that much dirt!). I feel it needs conditioned (it seems very dry).  

Other than that I paid £77 for it and I'm really pleased with it!


----------



## myluvofbags

MKbaglover said:


> I made a random purchase on eBay!  I wanted a dark evening type bag for going out to dinner on my holiday but didn't want to spend much money.  I randomly searched the ending soon section and within an hour I won my bag- it seemed like a unique colour for this style, perfect for what I wanted.  It was a used bag, labelled in immaculate condition and it does seem to be immaculate for it's age (label is 12 08).
> 
> My question is how do I treat it?.  I'm not sure what the original colour name was but it has a metallic sheen and it is a charcoal colour.  The sheen has worn off in places and I tried a dab of Apple brand cleaner on some leather on the inside but it seemed to be removing the colour (there can't have been that much dirt!). I feel it needs conditioned (it seems very dry).
> 
> Other than that I paid £77 for it and I'm really pleased with it!
> View attachment 3144633
> View attachment 3144634



Great score!   Looks like gunmetal.   Love it with the silver hardware and I think it's beautiful looking.   You should condition it and then leave it.   Again,  I think this sloan is beautiful as is.


----------



## CocoChannel

MKbaglover said:


> I made a random purchase on eBay!  I wanted a dark evening type bag for going out to dinner on my holiday but didn't want to spend much money.  I randomly searched the ending soon section and within an hour I won my bag- it seemed like a unique colour for this style, perfect for what I wanted.  It was a used bag, labelled in immaculate condition and it does seem to be immaculate for it's age (label is 12 08).
> 
> My question is how do I treat it?.  I'm not sure what the original colour name was but it has a metallic sheen and it is a charcoal colour.  The sheen has worn off in places and I tried a dab of Apple brand cleaner on some leather on the inside but it seemed to be removing the colour (there can't have been that much dirt!). I feel it needs conditioned (it seems very dry).
> 
> Other than that I paid £77 for it and I'm really pleased with it!
> View attachment 3144633
> View attachment 3144634




That's a beautiful bag you got! Love the quilting details. I would just put conditioner on it since its leather and let it absorb it and dry. Then it will be ready to go[emoji4]


----------



## verychic555

MKbaglover said:


> I made a random purchase on eBay!  I wanted a dark evening type bag for going out to dinner on my holiday but didn't want to spend much money.  I randomly searched the ending soon section and within an hour I won my bag- it seemed like a unique colour for this style, perfect for what I wanted.  It was a used bag, labelled in immaculate condition and it does seem to be immaculate for it's age (label is 12 08).
> 
> My question is how do I treat it?.  I'm not sure what the original colour name was but it has a metallic sheen and it is a charcoal colour.  The sheen has worn off in places and I tried a dab of Apple brand cleaner on some leather on the inside but it seemed to be removing the colour (there can't have been that much dirt!). I feel it needs conditioned (it seems very dry).
> 
> Other than that I paid £77 for it and I'm really pleased with it!
> View attachment 3144633
> View attachment 3144634



The color is really beautiful. Maybe take it to leather care store or shoe repair place (sorry don't know the proper name for such place). But there are professionals who can give you expert opinion if you are really worried about ruining the color.


----------



## verychic555

HesitantShopper said:


> Love the tassels!



Thanks !


----------



## verychic555

HesitantShopper said:


> Love the tassels!



Me too


----------



## verychic555

len37 said:


> Looks roomy, love the colour combinations.



It is! I can fit a my baby in there, not that I would put her there!


----------



## MKbaglover

myluvofbags said:


> Great score!   Looks like gunmetal.   Love it with the silver hardware and I think it's beautiful looking.   You should condition it and then leave it.   Again,  I think this sloan is beautiful as is.


Thank you!! I am really pleased with it, I thought it might be gunmetal based on internet searches but I have never seen the colour before.  I thought the colour was a bit different to black and as I don't know what the bag was meant to look like, I am not disappointed with it!


CocoChannel said:


> That's a beautiful bag you got! Love the quilting details. I would just put conditioner on it since its leather and let it absorb it and dry. Then it will be ready to go[emoji4]


I will put some conditioner on it.  I love the subtle sheen of the bag, maybe it was shinier when new but I actually like the more matt colour!


verychic555 said:


> The color is really beautiful. Maybe take it to leather care store or shoe repair place (sorry don't know the proper name for such place). But there are professionals who can give you expert opinion if you are really worried about ruining the color.


Thank you, the unique colour was what stood out to me.  I will condition the inside and see if anymore colour comes off!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I made a random purchase on eBay!  I wanted a dark evening type bag for going out to dinner on my holiday but didn't want to spend much money.  I randomly searched the ending soon section and within an hour I won my bag- it seemed like a unique colour for this style, perfect for what I wanted.  It was a used bag, labelled in immaculate condition and it does seem to be immaculate for it's age (label is 12 08).
> 
> My question is how do I treat it?.  I'm not sure what the original colour name was but it has a metallic sheen and it is a charcoal colour.  The sheen has worn off in places and I tried a dab of Apple brand cleaner on some leather on the inside but it seemed to be removing the colour (there can't have been that much dirt!). I feel it needs conditioned (it seems very dry).
> 
> Other than that I paid £77 for it and I'm really pleased with it!
> View attachment 3144633
> View attachment 3144634





myluvofbags said:


> Great score!   Looks like gunmetal.   Love it with the silver hardware and I think it's beautiful looking.   You should condition it and then leave it.   Again,  I think this sloan is beautiful as is.




Yes, that is gunmetal silver. Most of the quilted leather bags are made of LAMB leather, which is very soft and delicate. I would go easy on it since it is so delicate.Could be why it didn't react well to the Apple treatment.?  I have made some amazing improvements to regular cowhide bags, but these lamb skin bags are really delicate and I wouldn't risk fooling with it too much.  Just use it as is, or you could try taking it to your local shoe repair store. They can work wonders! Good luck


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I made a random purchase on eBay!  I wanted a dark evening type bag for going out to dinner on my holiday but didn't want to spend much money.  I randomly searched the ending soon section and within an hour I won my bag- it seemed like a unique colour for this style, perfect for what I wanted.  It was a used bag, labelled in immaculate condition and it does seem to be immaculate for it's age (label is 12 08).
> 
> My question is how do I treat it?.  I'm not sure what the original colour name was but it has a metallic sheen and it is a charcoal colour.  The sheen has worn off in places and I tried a dab of Apple brand cleaner on some leather on the inside but it seemed to be removing the colour (there can't have been that much dirt!). I feel it needs conditioned (it seems very dry).
> 
> Other than that I paid £77 for it and I'm really pleased with it!
> View attachment 3144633
> View attachment 3144634



Nice find, sounds perfect for what you need.


----------



## jcnc

My Michael Kors Weston handbag! Its not new but surely one of my favs!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

jcnc said:


> My Michael Kors Weston handbag! Its not new but surely one of my favs!!


Very nice! Looks great with your outfit.


----------



## jcnc

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Looks great with your outfit.


Thanks


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Yes, that is gunmetal silver. Most of the quilted leather bags are made of LAMB leather, which is very soft and delicate. I would go easy on it since it is so delicate.Could be why it didn't react well to the Apple treatment.?  I have made some amazing improvements to regular cowhide bags, but these lamb skin bags are really delicate and I wouldn't risk fooling with it too much.  Just use it as is, or you could try taking it to your local shoe repair store. They can work wonders! Good luck



Thank you for the advice, I had forgotten it could be lamb leather.  Maybe I will just leave it as is.  The bag looks great indoors (in bright sunshine it shows up more) and as I want for an evening bag it is perfect.



HesitantShopper said:


> Nice find, sounds perfect for what you need.



Thank you , it is!


----------



## MKbaglover

jcnc said:


> My Michael Kors Weston handbag! Its not new but surely one of my favs!!


This bag style looks great in that colour!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]


----------



## BeachBagGal

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145883
> View attachment 3145884




Cool color combo!!! Dig it! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I made a random purchase on eBay!  I wanted a dark evening type bag for going out to dinner on my holiday but didn't want to spend much money.  I randomly searched the ending soon section and within an hour I won my bag- it seemed like a unique colour for this style, perfect for what I wanted.  It was a used bag, labelled in immaculate condition and it does seem to be immaculate for it's age (label is 12 08).
> 
> My question is how do I treat it?.  I'm not sure what the original colour name was but it has a metallic sheen and it is a charcoal colour.  The sheen has worn off in places and I tried a dab of Apple brand cleaner on some leather on the inside but it seemed to be removing the colour (there can't have been that much dirt!). I feel it needs conditioned (it seems very dry).
> 
> Other than that I paid £77 for it and I'm really pleased with it!
> View attachment 3144633
> View attachment 3144634




Ooo nice! What a great deal taboot! [emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145883
> View attachment 3145884



Congrats,  looks so unique with the black trim and hardware.


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo nice! What a great deal taboot! [emoji3]


It was wasn't it!!  Thank you!


----------



## MKbaglover

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145883
> View attachment 3145884


Oh nice to see one of these in normal pics (as oppose to official ones!).  The black hardware looks so different on the Hamilton!  Very nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145883
> View attachment 3145884


That's really different! I love that black hardware! COOL!!! What is great is that you can use that color combo all year long. Enjoy!


----------



## HeatherL

My new (& first) medium Sutton in Iris!


----------



## HeatherL

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145883
> View attachment 3145884




This is so cool! I love the black hardware on this style! I debated this color scheme in the Sutton but Iris ended up winning out.


----------



## Panache

Mine as well!  I have it in Palm as well as the smaller convertible style in black!  Love love love &#128522;


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3145964
> 
> 
> My new (& first) medium Sutton in Iris!


Very nice purple girl!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3145964
> 
> 
> My new (& first) medium Sutton in Iris!




I just got this one at the Macy's sale I love it too! Thank you everyone for the compliments I don't know how to multiple quote[emoji16]


----------



## CinthiaZ

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3145964
> 
> 
> My new (& first) medium Sutton in Iris!


SaWEET!!!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice purple girl!







zakksmommy1984 said:


> I just got this one at the Macy's sale I love it too! Thank you everyone for the compliments I don't know how to multiple quote[emoji16]







CinthiaZ said:


> SaWEET!!!




Thanks ladies!  This bag is a little smaller than I'm used to, but it works!  I'm kind of liking being a little compact [emoji2].


----------



## CinthiaZ

Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.


----------



## HeatherL

CinthiaZ said:


> Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.




I absolutely LOVE this color! Beautiful!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

CinthiaZ said:


> Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.




I love this! It looks so soft too.


----------



## cny1941

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145883
> View attachment 3145884




Stunning! Love navy and black. 



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3145964
> 
> 
> My new (& first) medium Sutton in Iris!



Love Iris! Gorgeous purple. 





CinthiaZ said:


> Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.




Love this color. I haven't seen Teal IRL but teal looks so beautiful with SHW.


----------



## Bootlover07

I tried on a Riley today because I'm thinking of getting one in dark dune or black/silver.  Do you guys think it's too big on me?  I love how soft it is! This is the peanut; I like it but prefer this color in the saffiano leather and I already have a peanut Selma messenger lol


----------



## jcnc

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145883
> View attachment 3145884


I have never seen the Hamilton in this color combination. It looks beautiful.


----------



## MKbaglover

Bootlover07 said:


> I tried on a Riley today because I'm thinking of getting one in dark dune or black/silver.  Do you guys think it's too big on me?  I love how soft it is! This is the peanut; I like it but prefer this color in the saffiano leather and I already have a peanut Selma messenger lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146223


I don't think it looks too big on you.  It does look like you are carrying a bigger bag but I think it looks good!  I thought the large was too big for me (I'm 5'1) but because it was half price I went for it and now think it is fine!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.



what a fantastic color! looks massively organized inside too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> I tried on a Riley today because I'm thinking of getting one in dark dune or black/silver.  Do you guys think it's too big on me?  I love how soft it is! This is the peanut; I like it but prefer this color in the saffiano leather and I already have a peanut Selma messenger lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146223



It is a bigger bag but it doesn't look like your a walking bag, iykwim.... how does it feel to you? really personal preference on what your comfortable with carrying size wise.


----------



## HesitantShopper

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145883
> View attachment 3145884



cool! looks fantastic with the black hardware... 



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3145964
> 
> 
> My new (& first) medium Sutton in Iris!



Great color!


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.


Great color!


----------



## ubo22

zakksmommy1984 said:


> My new Hamilton in navy black with matching wallet. I love this I think it's my favorite bag. [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145883
> View attachment 3145884


This is beautiful!  I especially love that it's soft leather.  Who knew it would look so scrumptious?


----------



## keishapie1973

CinthiaZ said:


> Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.




I absolutely love the outlet Hamilton. If I ever make it to a store, I know I would probably leave with one. Love the leather, color and everything about it!!![emoji7]


----------



## Sarah03

CinthiaZ said:


> Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.




Cinthia, this bag is absolutely gorgeous!  The leather and color look amazing. I'm impressed with the quality of MK's outlet bags- I think they are on par with the boutique.  Congrats on a beautiful bag!
ETA: why the heck did MK stop making the FP Hamilton in soft leather? I had a couple of them in Saffiano and had to sell them because of that stinking tab closure- I couldn't stand it!  But this soft leather.... I can get on board with this. It's so pretty!!


----------



## Sarah03

Bootlover07 said:


> I tried on a Riley today because I'm thinking of getting one in dark dune or black/silver.  Do you guys think it's too big on me?  I love how soft it is! This is the peanut; I like it but prefer this color in the saffiano leather and I already have a peanut Selma messenger lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146223




I think it looks great on you. The peanut is a classy color that goes with everything, and you really don't see many bags like it. I actually have this bag & one of my coworkers said it made me look like Taylor Swift (I look nothing like her, lol) I'm guessing because she's fancy lol. It's soft leather, so that will also make it conform to your body a bit more than saffiano. I'm a short girl at 5'2 & I find that structured bags look like suitcases on me, but the Riley does not. It's all about how the bag makes you feel!  Put your stuff in it and try it on


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.


LOVE this color! Will be a nice, rich shade for the upcoming months.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I tried on a Riley today because I'm thinking of getting one in dark dune or black/silver.  Do you guys think it's too big on me?  I love how soft it is! This is the peanut; I like it but prefer this color in the saffiano leather and I already have a peanut Selma messenger lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146223


You can totally pull it off!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> Finally broke down and got the outlet Hamilton in TEAL with Silver hardware! Perfect for fall! The leather is heavenly on this bag! Love the center divider compartment on these, just like the Riley. Helps, since there are no outer pockets on it. This bag will go great with much of my fall and winter wardrobe.


I really love the colour on this, it is really saturated!  The leather looks great too!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HeatherL said:


> I absolutely LOVE this color! Beautiful!





zakksmommy1984 said:


> I love this! It looks so soft too.





cny1941 said:


> Stunning! Love navy and black.
> 
> 
> 
> Love Iris! Gorgeous purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this color. I haven't seen Teal IRL but teal looks so beautiful with SHW.





HesitantShopper said:


> what a fantastic color! looks massively organized inside too!





keishapie1973 said:


> I absolutely love the outlet Hamilton. If I ever make it to a store, I know I would probably leave with one. Love the leather, color and everything about it!!![emoji7]





Sarah03 said:


> Cinthia, this bag is absolutely gorgeous!  The leather and color look amazing. I'm impressed with the quality of MK's outlet bags- I think they are on par with the boutique.  Congrats on a beautiful bag!
> ETA: why the heck did MK stop making the FP Hamilton in soft leather? I had a couple of them in Saffiano and had to sell them because of that stinking tab closure- I couldn't stand it!  But this soft leather.... I can get on board with this. It's so pretty!!




Thanks Ladies! The color is what sold me on buying it. I found it on ebay for only 120.00! Couldn't pass it up. It even had some of the new packaging on it! Hard to find with Silver hardware. 

I must say most of the bags I own are outlet bags and they are just as nice as the boutique bags. Some of them are even more expensive! I've seen made for outlet bags that retailed over 1200.00 and they are just beautiful. I find all these comments about the outlets only having damaged or discontinued bags , to be just plain nonsense. Many of them are my favorites.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this color! Will be a nice, rich shade for the upcoming months.




Thanks Beach bag! That's what I thought too.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> I tried on a Riley today because I'm thinking of getting one in dark dune or black/silver.  Do you guys think it's too big on me?  I love how soft it is! This is the peanut; I like it but prefer this color in the saffiano leather and I already have a peanut Selma messenger lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3146223


I don't think it's too big on you at all, but if you already have peanut, I would get a different color.


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> LOVE this color! Will be a nice, rich shade for the upcoming months.





MKbaglover said:


> I really love the colour on this, it is really saturated!  The leather looks great too!




Thanks! Yes, should work well for the upcoming seasons.


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I don't think it looks too big on you.  It does look like you are carrying a bigger bag but I think it looks good!  I thought the large was too big for me (I'm 5'1) but because it was half price I went for it and now think it is fine!


I am only 5 feet tall and all of my bags are quite large. I don't mind cuz it hides my fat belly! lol!


----------



## len37

BeachBagGal said:


> Cool color combo!!! Dig it! [emoji3]



Nice, very unique colour combi among the rest!


----------



## len37

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3145964
> 
> 
> My new (& first) medium Sutton in Iris!



Love it so much! I'm actually considering to get a medium sutton in black or navy. Seeing your sutton make me want it more. &#128522;


----------



## HeatherL

Thanks!  I'm not sure what took me so long to get a Sutton but I'm glad I did!  
Go for it!  I think it's a great bag, stylish and very organized.


----------



## HeatherL

len37 said:


> Love it so much! I'm actually considering to get a medium sutton in black or navy. Seeing your sutton make me want it more. [emoji4]




Sorry, forgot to quote you.  See post above.


----------



## myvillarreal26

Purchased this beautiful grayson at the outlet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lovinlife247

myvillarreal26 said:


> Purchased this beautiful grayson at the outlet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147343
> View attachment 3147345



Your Grayson and your puppy are very pretty!!


----------



## verychic555

myvillarreal26 said:


> Purchased this beautiful grayson at the outlet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147343
> View attachment 3147345



It's a great feeling when you go home with a new beautiful handbag and open the box!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Here is another one of my old MK bags I found in the box in my attic. Love this for fall! I used to order a lot of these totes with the braided leather straps. One of my favorite designs from back when.  Is from their WOODSIDE Collection.This bag is also over 10 years old! Is a boutique bag that originally retailed for 398.00.   LOOK! No dings,, dents or scratches! lol! I love how it matches the braided leather trim on my leather vest.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is another one of my old MK bags I found in the box in my attic. Love this for fall! I used to order a lot of these totes with the braided leather straps. One of my favorite designs from back when.  Is from their WOODSIDE Collection.This bag is also over 10 years old! Is a boutique bag that originally retailed for 398.00.   LOOK! No dings,, dents or scratches! lol! I love how it matches the braided leather trim on my leather vest.




Very nice! Yeah that bag is totally you! [emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is another one of my old MK bags I found in the box in my attic. Love this for fall! I used to order a lot of these totes with the braided leather straps. One of my favorite designs from back when.  Is from their WOODSIDE Collection.This bag is also over 10 years old! Is a boutique bag that originally retailed for 398.00.   LOOK! No dings,, dents or scratches! lol! I love how it matches the braided leather trim on my leather vest.



what a great fall color! the details on this are so different yet completely on trend too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myvillarreal26 said:


> Purchased this beautiful grayson at the outlet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147343
> View attachment 3147345



how cute is this! adorable doggy... it almost matches the bag lol


----------



## myvillarreal26

Thank you all!


----------



## len37

HeatherL said:


> Sorry, forgot to quote you.  See post above.



Alright I will!


----------



## HeatherL

len37 said:


> Alright I will!




LOL - and just to be more of an enabler Nordstrom has black, navy & luggage for 25% off [emoji3]


----------



## CinthiaZ

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Yeah that bag is totally you! [emoji3]





HesitantShopper said:


> what a great fall color! the details on this are so different yet completely on trend too.




Thanks! So fun how even though we never met,, we are getting to know each other through these wonderful MK bags. Burgundy has always been my favorite color. I was thinking about getting the Merlot Riley but now now that I found this one again, I am just going to use it, and I really don't care for the Python on the Merlot Riley anyway. This has a smoother look that works for me. While I love extra detailing, the python is just not my thing.  You're right Beachbag Girl, this is more my style anyhow. 

I can't imagine a bag like this would ever go out of style. The braided straps are very Native American / Western,  that will always be a popular look. The rest is just a basic tote. I have so many of these old soft leather MK and Coach bags that I have had well over 10 years. I am always scratching my head about those who are worried that soft leather won't hold up or is hard to maintain?? It is quite the opposite, actually. They last for decades and I am quite sure this bag will outlive me! lol!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> Purchased this beautiful grayson at the outlet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147343
> View attachment 3147345


Nice bag and beautiful home! I love all the antiques! Are they vintage pieces or replicas?  VERY NICE!


----------



## myvillarreal26

CinthiaZ said:


> Nice bag and beautiful home! I love all the antiques! Are they vintage pieces or replicas?  VERY NICE!




Thank you! Most of them were given to me. When my boss redecorated her home she gave me a few things, including the rug! The mirror on the right I purchased at Goodwill for $7! On the back it has a date of 1974. I'm a thrifter when it comes to home decor!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myvillarreal26 said:


> Thank you! Most of them were given to me. When my boss redecorated her home she gave me a few things, including the rug! The mirror on the right I purchased at Goodwill for $7! On the back it has a date of 1974. I'm a thrifter when it comes to home decor!


Cool!  I love thrifting when it comes to home decor! You can actually get MUCH better quality from the older furniture. I have bought beautiful antiques in mahagony, cherry wood, oak and maple. If I were to buy them new, it would cost triple and not even be made as well. I find most everything was made better in the past. Just can't find the same quality anymore and if you do, you pay a small fortune for it! Still very hard to find. 

I also find this to be true with handbags. All of my older bags were much better made quality than what they are putting out now. sad. I wish things would get back to being Made in the USA again! The old Coach leather bags were SO much better when they were made here. I won't even buy Coach anymore as they have been very disappointing in their quality for the past 10 years. I got spoiled with their original glove tanned leather. Just isn't the same anymore.


----------



## myvillarreal26

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is another one of my old MK bags I found in the box in my attic. Love this for fall! I used to order a lot of these totes with the braided leather straps. One of my favorite designs from back when.  Is from their WOODSIDE Collection.This bag is also over 10 years old! Is a boutique bag that originally retailed for 398.00.   LOOK! No dings,, dents or scratches! lol! I love how it matches the braided leather trim on my leather vest.




I love how rich that burgundy color looks! Great for fall![emoji16][emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## ubo22

CinthiaZ said:


> Here is another one of my old MK bags I found in the box in my attic. Love this for fall! I used to order a lot of these totes with the braided leather straps. One of my favorite designs from back when.  Is from their WOODSIDE Collection.This bag is also over 10 years old! Is a boutique bag that originally retailed for 398.00.   LOOK! No dings,, dents or scratches! lol! I love how it matches the braided leather trim on my leather vest.


My Coach Madison gathered leather Abigail is this exact color, and I love it for Fall!  I haven't carried it in a while because it's not so big, but you've inspired me with pics of your beautiful MK Woodside bag.


----------



## CinthiaZ

:





myvillarreal26 said:


> I love how rich that burgundy color looks! Great for fall![emoji16][emoji262][emoji260]





ubo22 said:


> My Coach Madison gathered leather Abigail is this exact color, and I love it for Fall!  I haven't carried it in a while because it's not so big, but you've inspired me with pics of your beautiful MK Woodside bag.


 
Thanks Ladies! It really is a perfect color for fall! But I love burgundy so much,  I pretty much wear it all year round, but more so in the fall and winter. So glad I found this! Is like Christmas! lol! I have a few more interesting MKs I will show you later. These 'old bags' are fun, just like me! lol! Get it?? HA ha ha!


----------



## paula3boys

HeatherL said:


> LOL - and just to be more of an enabler Nordstrom has black, navy & luggage for 25% off [emoji3]




Luggage must've sold out because I couldn't find it


----------



## CinthiaZ

OK , here is one of the other bags that was packed away. This is from 2012. I can't remember the style name. I probably stashed it because of the gold hardware, when I was deciding which ones to take or leave behind. I remember I bought this at Macy's . I wish I could remember the style name? Anyone? Maybe I will put it in the "NAME this Michael Kors" thread as I am really curious. I think I will sell this. Still not liking the gold hardware, but I love the outer pocket on it. We'll see...


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> OK , here is one of the other bags that was packed away. This is from 2012. I can't remember the style name. I probably stashed it because of the gold hardware, when I was deciding which ones to take or leave behind. I remember I bought this at Macy's . I wish I could remember the style name? Anyone? Maybe I will put it in the "NAME this Michael Kors" thread as I am really curious. I think I will sell this. Still not liking the gold hardware, but I love the outer pocket on it. We'll see...



That's really nice, that outside pocket! that said if you don't love GWH you have plenty that don't so maybe it is best it finds a new home.


----------



## len37

HeatherL said:


> LOL - and just to be more of an enabler Nordstrom has black, navy & luggage for 25% off [emoji3]



Really?! Thanks for informing &#128516;


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> That's really nice, that outside pocket! that said if you don't love GWH you have plenty that don't so maybe it is best it finds a new home.


Thanks! I wish I could find a style name for it.


----------



## smileydimples

Wanted to take a quick picture of my two new uptown Astor in navy and black ... I am waiting for walnut ... I looked at this bag so many times but didn't want to pay 448 so once they went on sale for 224.00 it was over I couldn't decide on one or two so got all three ...


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to take a quick picture of my two new uptown Astor in navy and black ... I am waiting for walnut ... I looked at this bag so many times but didn't want to pay 448 so once they went on sale for 224.00 it was over I couldn't decide on one or two so got all three ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149208
> View attachment 3149209
> View attachment 3149211
> View attachment 3149212
> View attachment 3149213




Where in the world did you find those?? My stepmom has that bag in black and it's fabulous!!


----------



## lovinlife247

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to take a quick picture of my two new uptown Astor in navy and black ... I am waiting for walnut ... I looked at this bag so many times but didn't want to pay 448 so once they went on sale for 224.00 it was over I couldn't decide on one or two so got all three ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149208
> View attachment 3149209
> View attachment 3149211
> View attachment 3149212
> View attachment 3149213



I love these!!  Great price &#9786;


----------



## lovinlife247

myvillarreal26 said:


> Purchased this beautiful grayson at the outlet! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3147343
> View attachment 3147345



So how do you like your Grayson?  Is it a comfortable purse to carry?


----------



## lovinlife247

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3145964
> 
> 
> My new (& first) medium Sutton in Iris!



I love this in Iris!!  She is so pretty!!


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Where in the world did you find those?? My stepmom has that bag in black and it's fabulous!!



I found them at the Michael kors store they had them online but look like they sold out. But stores still have them.. I had to grab them didn't want to miss out can't wait to get my walnut. I'm so thankful they went one sale &#128522;&#128522;
I bet your step mom enjoys it !!


----------



## myvillarreal26

lovinlife247 said:


> So how do you like your Grayson?  Is it a comfortable purse to carry?




I love the style! Even though it can feel heavy.


----------



## lovinlife247

myvillarreal26 said:


> I love the style! Even though it can feel heavy.



I really like it &#9786;


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> Wanted to take a quick picture of my two new uptown Astor in navy and black ... I am waiting for walnut ... I looked at this bag so many times but didn't want to pay 448 so once they went on sale for 224.00 it was over I couldn't decide on one or two so got all three ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3149208
> View attachment 3149209
> View attachment 3149211
> View attachment 3149212
> View attachment 3149213



very nice! sounds like you'll have a great lineup of colors to choose from too.


----------



## juls12

This just arrived. My new jet set crossbody in peanut. I hope this ends my search for a mini bag. I especially like the card slots so I don't need to carry an extra wallet.


----------



## BeachBagGal

juls12 said:


> This just arrived. My new jet set crossbody in peanut. I hope this ends my search for a mini bag. I especially like the card slots so I don't need to carry an extra wallet.




Super cute! A great little bag that will be easy to pair with different outfits. [emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

lovinlife247 said:


> I love this in Iris!!  She is so pretty!!




Thank you [emoji2]. I just love this bag & I love all things purple!  Perfect match!


----------



## Stacy31

Riley in peanut


----------



## keishapie1973

Stacy31 said:


> Riley in peanut



Great bag!!! I love the whole look....


----------



## Bootlover07

Stacy31 said:


> Riley in peanut




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

I saw the large dark dune in Dillards today and was very underwhelmed. It is VERY light; there was another soft leather bag in the same color and the Riley was much lighter for some reason. I took pics in case anyone was interested 
	

		
			
		

		
	





On a brighter note, I LOVE the black and especially the black/silver! Here is a large black/silver and medium black/gold!


----------



## Bootlover07

Oops, I meant to post the above in the Riley thread!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

juls12 said:


> This just arrived. My new jet set crossbody in peanut. I hope this ends my search for a mini bag. I especially like the card slots so I don't need to carry an extra wallet.



Oh looks perfect for a mini bag! I have a lrg JS x-body in Peanut! super versatile colorway.


----------



## Stacy31

Thanks


----------



## Stacy31

keishapie1973 said:


> Great bag!!! I love the whole look....


 


Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!


 


Thank you both!


----------



## Stacy31

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw the large dark dune in Dillards today and was very underwhelmed. It is VERY light; there was another soft leather bag in the same color and the Riley was much lighter for some reason. I took pics in case anyone was interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150070
> View attachment 3150071
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, I LOVE the black and especially the black/silver! Here is a large black/silver and medium black/gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150072


 


Thanks so much for posting! This bag was on my radar, but I was hoping that it was a dark taupe (as listed on the MK site). It does look very light in the pictures.  I agree, the black is TDF!!


----------



## Muddzdirt

Received this beauty in the mail today! I knew I wanted a bag in Dusty Rose, but wasn't sure which style. That is, until I saw Rhea! I always lean towards the Hamilton. Glad I got something a bit different from my norm.


----------



## Bootlover07

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks so much for posting! This bag was on my radar, but I was hoping that it was a dark taupe (as listed on the MK site). It does look very light in the pictures.  I agree, the black is TDF!!




Of course! It's been on my radar too so I was glad to be able to check it off my list. I like the medium size, but prefer the silver hardware lol!!! I took mod pics with both that I'll post later.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks so much for posting! This bag was on my radar, but I was hoping that it was a dark taupe (as listed on the MK site). It does look very light in the pictures.  I agree, the black is TDF!!




The DD is much lighter in person, when I bought my Selma I was surprised because I've owned another bag in DD but a different style from about 3 years ago and it's colouring was much richer and closer to the pictures online.


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> Of course! It's been on my radar too so I was glad to be able to check it off my list. I like the medium size, but prefer the silver hardware lol!!! I took mod pics with both that I'll post later.



Thanks for the size comparison pictures!  Do you know if the medium comes with silver hardwear?


----------



## Bootlover07

lovinlife247 said:


> Thanks for the size comparison pictures!  Do you know if the medium comes with silver hardwear?




It doesn't  if it did I wouldn't have to make the decision of which one to get lol!! I can do gold hardware, but black just makes the good stand out to me lol. I prefer silver.


----------



## lovinlife247

Bootlover07 said:


> It doesn't  if it did I wouldn't have to make the decision of which one to get lol!! I can do gold hardware, but black just makes the good stand out to me lol. I prefer silver.



Oh man...I hate that!!  I will definitely get a Riley because she is just so soft!!  I'm scared the large will be too big...


----------



## _jssaa

Muddzdirt said:


> Received this beauty in the mail today! I knew I wanted a bag in Dusty Rose, but wasn't sure which style. That is, until I saw Rhea! I always lean towards the Hamilton. Glad I got something a bit different from my norm.




Omg how do you like it? I'm waiting for my studded rhea to arrive! Can't wait it, yours looks so nice. Is the base of the bag structured/hard or will it sag when things are in it?


----------



## Bootlover07

Here are mod pics of the medium black/gold Riley and the large black/silver. I wish the medium came in black silver but of course it doesn't so I have to decide! What do you guys think? Should I wait to see if the medium comes out with silver?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Here are mod pics of the medium black/gold Riley and the large black/silver. I wish the medium came in black silver but of course it doesn't so I have to decide! What do you guys think? Should I wait to see if the medium comes out with silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150182
> View attachment 3150183
> View attachment 3150184


Honestly they both look really similar on you. I can't tell much difference. If you're not a fan of the silver hardware maybe you should hold off and see if they get it in silver. They both look good on you!


----------



## juls12

BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute! A great little bag that will be easy to pair with different outfits. [emoji3]



Thank you  That's what I thought too.


----------



## juls12

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh looks perfect for a mini bag! I have a lrg JS x-body in Peanut! super versatile colorway.



That's good to know  I really like the colour.


----------



## CinthiaZ

Bootlover07 said:


> I saw the large dark dune in Dillards today and was very underwhelmed. It is VERY light; there was another soft leather bag in the same color and the Riley was much lighter for some reason. I took pics in case anyone was interested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150070
> View attachment 3150071
> 
> 
> On a brighter note, I LOVE the black and especially the black/silver! Here is a large black/silver and medium black/gold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150072


OMG! I just love that black and silver! You are terrorizing me! lol! The reason the Riley is lighter than many large bags is the pebbled leather. Pebbled leather is great for large bags as it is a lighter softer leather. Some of their other leather bags that are not pebbled are a thick cowhide such as my leather Uptown Astor here. It is MUCH heavier than my Riley, because it is a very thick cowhide, but Lord,! I just LOVE it! I love my Riley too, both for different reasons, but the Riley is definitely much lighter and I believe it is because of the pebbled leather.


----------



## Stacy31

Bootlover07 said:


> Of course! It's been on my radar too so I was glad to be able to check it off my list. I like the medium size, but prefer the silver hardware lol!!! I took mod pics with both that I'll post later.


 


Thanks! I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## Stacy31

Bootlover07 said:


> Of course! It's been on my radar too so I was glad to be able to check it off my list. I like the medium size, but prefer the silver hardware lol!!! I took mod pics with both that I'll post later.


 


Bootlover07 said:


> Here are mod pics of the medium black/gold Riley and the large black/silver. I wish the medium came in black silver but of course it doesn't so I have to decide! What do you guys think? Should I wait to see if the medium comes out with silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150182
> View attachment 3150183
> View attachment 3150184


 


Great pics!


----------



## Stacy31

reginaPhalange said:


> The DD is much lighter in person, when I bought my Selma I was surprised because I've owned another bag in DD but a different style from about 3 years ago and it's colouring was much richer and closer to the pictures online.


 


Thanks for the information! I am assuming the dark dune is the same shade as dark taupe on the MK site?


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Here are mod pics of the medium black/gold Riley and the large black/silver. I wish the medium came in black silver but of course it doesn't so I have to decide! What do you guys think? Should I wait to see if the medium comes out with silver?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150182
> View attachment 3150183
> View attachment 3150184



I prefer the medium but i lean on smaller bags, if it will bother you not having the SHW your better off either waiting or going for the large. Great bag on you, either way!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Stacy31 said:


> Thanks for the information! I am assuming the dark dune is the same shade as dark taupe on the MK site?




Yes, the new DDs in person look closer to the dark taupe shown online, which was upsetting because I loved the old colour


----------



## Christa72720

reginaPhalange said:


> Yes, the new DDs in person look closer to the dark taupe shown online, which was upsetting because I loved the old colour


I posted a pic in the Selma thread a couple of days ago showing the color difference between the new DD and older version if anyone's interested. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## smileydimples

I have been wanting this wallet ever since I got the Bedford in this color and it has been out of stock I went to the mall on my Lunch and low and behold at  Nordstrom was this little guy sitting all by itself so happy it was waiting for me... Tile Astor wallet


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> I have been wanting this wallet ever since I got the Bedford in this color and it has been out of stock I went to the mall on my Lunch and low and behold at  Nordstrom was this little guy sitting all by itself so happy it was waiting for me... Tile Astor wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150736
> View attachment 3150737


So cute and I LOVE that color! It was meant to be.


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> I have been wanting this wallet ever since I got the Bedford in this color and it has been out of stock I went to the mall on my Lunch and low and behold at  Nordstrom was this little guy sitting all by itself so happy it was waiting for me... Tile Astor wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150736
> View attachment 3150737


I am a big fan of the astor collection. You wall is gorgeous! I would consider that a  turquiose color which I adore! I wish they made the Uptown Astor in turquoise! I posted it a couple of posts back. Could you see that in turquoise with that matching wallet??  OMG!!


----------



## smileydimples

CinthiaZ said:


> I am a big fan of the astor collection. You wall is gorgeous! I would consider that a  turquiose color which I adore! I wish they made the Uptown Astor in turquoise! I posted it a couple of posts back. Could you see that in turquoise with that matching wallet??  OMG!!



Thank you 
OH MY GOSH I WISH....to die for!!!!! and the silver on it yummy


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and I LOVE that color! It was meant to be.



Thank you!

yes it was so happy


----------



## Muddzdirt

_jssaa said:


> Omg how do you like it? I'm waiting for my studded rhea to arrive! Can't wait it, yours looks so nice. Is the base of the bag structured/hard or will it sag when things are in it?



Hello there! I haven't put anything in it yet, but I don't think it will sag too much. The studded part is pretty solid, so that should help it hold its shape. &#9786;


----------



## CinthiaZ

smileydimples said:


> Thank you
> OH MY GOSH I WISH....to die for!!!!! and the silver on it yummy


That blue wallet will look great any of the Uptown Astors you ordered! You will be STY L IN!!! lol! Can't wait till you get them and post pics!


----------



## bagnshoe

M
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Mk medium selma


----------



## HesitantShopper

bagnshoe said:


> M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153947
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mk medium selma



so pretty! great color..


----------



## princess.shelby

Picked up this beautiful crossbody bag today, and the matching wallet. It's in a nice light grey color with silver hardware and little petite studs. I think it's a version of the Cindy quilted bags?


----------



## bagnshoe

HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty! great color..




Thanks HesitantShopper. I really love this unique  pop of color to carry through Fall and Winter to brighten up for the cold days ahead


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess.shelby said:


> Picked up this beautiful crossbody bag today, and the matching wallet. It's in a nice light grey color with silver hardware and little petite studs. I think it's a version of the Cindy quilted bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154473




Oooo I love! Super cute! I just bought the same style bag, Cindy crossbody, in black with gold hardware. I love it! Pretty roomy for a small crossbody.


----------



## princess.shelby

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo I love! Super cute! I just bought the same style bag, Cindy crossbody, in black with gold hardware. I love it! Pretty roomy for a small crossbody.




I was debating between the grey and the black! They're both so pretty.


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess.shelby said:


> I was debating between the grey and the black! They're both so pretty.




Yours looks like soft leather. Is that correct? Mine is saffiano.


----------



## princess.shelby

BeachBagGal said:


> Yours looks like soft leather. Is that correct? Mine is saffiano.




Yes mine is a soft leather, the black I was comparing to today also was soft and had titanium hardware instead of the gold like yours. So they must have several different versions.


----------



## keishapie1973

princess.shelby said:


> Picked up this beautiful crossbody bag today, and the matching wallet. It's in a nice light grey color with silver hardware and little petite studs. I think it's a version of the Cindy quilted bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154473




Gorgeous set!!! The Cindy cross body is really spacious and comfortable to carry...[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess.shelby said:


> Yes mine is a soft leather, the black I was comparing to today also was soft and had titanium hardware instead of the gold like yours. So they must have several different versions.




Yeah mine is the saffiano one that isn't quilted. I really like the quilted leather.


----------



## HesitantShopper

princess.shelby said:


> Picked up this beautiful crossbody bag today, and the matching wallet. It's in a nice light grey color with silver hardware and little petite studs. I think it's a version of the Cindy quilted bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154473



adorable! great pieces. 



bagnshoe said:


> Thanks HesitantShopper. I really love this unique  pop of color to carry through Fall and Winter to brighten up for the cold days ahead



For sure!


----------



## princess.shelby

HesitantShopper said:


> adorable! great pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Latest purchase a large sutton in luggage, white and Navy.  Been wanting a sutton for a long time and wear a lot of navy/white combos with tan brogues so this is just perfect.  Sadly no dust bag will have to make one!!

Only I could come away for a break in Dorset and insist we visit TK Maxx in both Weymouth and Poole on our first day lol.  This was from the Weymouth store.


----------



## CoachGirl12

princess.shelby said:


> Picked up this beautiful crossbody bag today, and the matching wallet. It's in a nice light grey color with silver hardware and little petite studs. I think it's a version of the Cindy quilted bags?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3154473


OMG, how cute is your set! How big is your Cindy bag? Do you wear it crossbody or just over the shoulder?


----------



## princess.shelby

CoachGirl12 said:


> OMG, how cute is your set! How big is your Cindy bag? Do you wear it crossbody or just over the shoulder?




Oh thank you! It's a pretty small compact bag but surprisingly roomy! It's structured so I can fit quite a bit in it and it has a couple interior pockets which is nice. The strap is the perfect length for me to wear crossbody and this is what I usually do. But you could definitely throw it over your shoulder if you wanted to.


----------



## CoachGirl12

princess.shelby said:


> Oh thank you! It's a pretty small compact bag but surprisingly roomy! It's structured so I can fit quite a bit in it and it has a couple interior pockets which is nice. The strap is the perfect length for me to wear crossbody and this is what I usually do. But you could definitely throw it over your shoulder if you wanted to.


Do you have a mod pic in one of the threads? I need to see this bag on! LOL I think it may be calling my name!


----------



## princess.shelby

CoachGirl12 said:


> Do you have a mod pic in one of the threads? I need to see this bag on! LOL I think it may be calling my name!




Nope but I will definitely take one later tonight and post for you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Latest purchase a large sutton in luggage, white and Navy.  Been wanting a sutton for a long time and wear a lot of navy/white combos with tan brogues so this is just perfect.  Sadly no dust bag will have to make one!!
> 
> Only I could come away for a break in Dorset and insist we visit TK Maxx in both Weymouth and Poole on our first day lol.  This was from the Weymouth store.
> 
> View attachment 3156230



Super cute! i love the color combo styles.


----------



## Apelila

I added the Sutton in optic white I luv it I like White and I'm so devastated when I missed the Hamilton Pebbled Leather in Vanilla color so now is the time to get over the past. I found the new  addition to my MK family&#10084;&#65039; thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## B_girl_

My newest addition! Claret  was surprised with it for my birthday!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

Apelila said:


> I added the Sutton in optic white I luv it I like White and I'm so devastated when I missed the Hamilton Pebbled Leather in Vanilla color so now is the time to get over the past. I found the new  addition to my MK family[emoji173]&#65039; thank you for letting me share[emoji173]&#65039;




Love the white and all your other bags too! Good choices.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3156853
> 
> 
> My newest addition! Claret  was surprised with it for my birthday!




This one is so pretty! I love the Fulton.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> Latest purchase a large sutton in luggage, white and Navy.  Been wanting a sutton for a long time and wear a lot of navy/white combos with tan brogues so this is just perfect.  Sadly no dust bag will have to make one!!
> 
> Only I could come away for a break in Dorset and insist we visit TK Maxx in both Weymouth and Poole on our first day lol.  This was from the Weymouth store.
> 
> View attachment 3156230


Sweet! So nice for the fall!


----------



## CinthiaZ

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3156853
> 
> 
> My newest addition! Claret  was surprised with it for my birthday!


What a great surprise! Love the color and the beautiful soft leather. Nice Fulton and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Apelila said:


> I added the Sutton in optic white I luv it I like White and I'm so devastated when I missed the Hamilton Pebbled Leather in Vanilla color so now is the time to get over the past. I found the new  addition to my MK family&#10084;&#65039; thank you for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;



very nice! great little family there, white is always so crisp & fresh.


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3156853
> 
> 
> My newest addition! Claret  was surprised with it for my birthday!



Oh, sweet! great color... looks very soft and squishy. Happy Birthday!


----------



## keishapie1973

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3156853
> 
> 
> My newest addition! Claret  was surprised with it for my birthday!



Gorgeous!!! I just saw this bag for the first time yesterday. I fell in love with it in steel gray. I posted pics in the "newly released colors" thread.....


----------



## Apelila

zakksmommy1984 said:


> Love the white and all your other bags too! Good choices.


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

HesitantShopper said:


> very nice! great little family there, white is always so crisp & fresh.


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3156853
> 
> 
> My newest addition! Claret  was surprised with it for my birthday!



She's a beauty!   What a great birthday gift.


----------



## B_girl_

zakksmommy1984 said:


> This one is so pretty! I love the Fulton.




Thank you! It's my first Fulton, I normally don't like pebbled leather but I really like this bag! Super roomy!


----------



## B_girl_

CinthiaZ said:


> What a great surprise! Love the color and the beautiful soft leather. Nice Fulton and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!




Thank you so much!! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## B_girl_

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, sweet! great color... looks very soft and squishy. Happy Birthday!




It is very squishy and super roomy too which I love big bags with a lot of room haha & thank you! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## B_girl_

keishapie1973 said:


> Gorgeous!!! I just saw this bag for the first time yesterday. I fell in love with it in steel gray. I posted pics in the "newly released colors" thread.....




Thank you!! I really like this style a lot )


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> She's a beauty!   What a great birthday gift.




Thank youuu [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## princess.shelby

CoachGirl12 said:


> Do you have a mod pic in one of the threads? I need to see this bag on! LOL I think it may be calling my name!






Here you go!


----------



## HesitantShopper

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3157165
> 
> Here you go!



That looks so cute on!!


----------



## princess.shelby

HesitantShopper said:


> That looks so cute on!!




Oh and just in case you need a little more convincing... 



It holds way more than I expected! You should go try one on in person. You'd love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

princess.shelby said:


> Oh and just in case you need a little more convincing...
> View attachment 3157290
> 
> 
> It holds way more than I expected! You should go try one on in person. You'd love it!



Impressive! carrying capabilities. 

Is that a sheep on your keys??


----------



## princess.shelby

HesitantShopper said:


> Impressive! carrying capabilities.
> 
> Is that a sheep on your keys??




Yes haha. Got it in a little wool shop in Ireland while shopping for scarves. Couldn't leave the little guy behind.


----------



## HesitantShopper

princess.shelby said:


> Yes haha. Got it in a little wool shop in Ireland while shopping for scarves. Couldn't leave the little guy behind.



soo completely jealous! I raise sheep, so am always on the look out for things.


----------



## B_girl_

Do I go with blush or olive?!


----------



## princess.shelby

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3157334
> View attachment 3157335
> 
> 
> Do I go with blush or olive?!




I should go with the blush because pink is my thing, but that olive speaks to me! 

Team olive!


----------



## keishapie1973

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3157334
> View attachment 3157335
> 
> 
> Do I go with blush or olive?!




I love olive so it gets my vote....[emoji7]


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3157334
> View attachment 3157335
> 
> 
> Do I go with blush or olive?!



I'm all for blush but I saw olive in saffiano and it's gorgeous. Especially for the upcoming fall and winter seasons!


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you!! I really like this style a lot )



I love the style and color! It looks very roomy. Is it big or does it slouch a lot? Mod pics please!



princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3157165
> 
> Here you go!



How adorable! I love your keychain haha it's so cute


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3157165
> 
> Here you go!


Looks super cute!


----------



## zakksmommy1984

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3157165
> 
> Here you go!




This is so cute on you!


----------



## B_girl_

Pinkalicious said:


> I love the style and color! It looks very roomy. Is it big or does it slouch a lot? Mod pics please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable! I love your keychain haha it's so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go! It's super slouchy too!


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> Here ya go! It's super slouchy too!



Thanks B girl!!! I looove it! It looks so good on you and I really like the color. It looks really comfy.

I am hoping to fill up my jet set chain shoulder tote so that it looks like this somewhat, but I don't have enough stuff to put into it I'm thinking about stuffing some paper in it but that's also kinda crazy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3157334
> View attachment 3157335
> 
> 
> Do I go with blush or olive?!



Blush is pretty BUT for the upcoming fall/winter olive not less light colored, plus it's more unique, many variances of pink out there not so much green.


----------



## iheart_purses

My new Susannah Md Messenger, Chevron quilting
Absolutely had to have this. (I consider it an early early bday present as I had to take advantage of the rewards card event)


----------



## B_girl_

Thank you all! I went with the olive you all made great points about the upcoming winter


----------



## B_girl_

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks B girl!!! I looove it! It looks so good on you and I really like the color. It looks really comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping to fill up my jet set chain shoulder tote so that it looks like this somewhat, but I don't have enough stuff to put into it I'm thinking about stuffing some paper in it but that's also kinda crazy.




Of course! You're welcome [emoji5]&#65039; I mean to be honest I don't have that much in it either it's huge and I normally can't fill big purses so you're not alone haha! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

iheart_purses said:


> My new Susannah Md Messenger, Chevron quilting
> Absolutely had to have this. (I consider it an early early bday present as I had to take advantage of the rewards card event)


Super cute bag...love the quilting!


----------



## CoachGirl12

princess.shelby said:


> View attachment 3157165
> 
> Here you go!


Thanks for the mod pic! Thats super cute, but I don't think it will hold enough of my crap...


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> My new Susannah Md Messenger, Chevron quilting
> Absolutely had to have this. (I consider it an early early bday present as I had to take advantage of the rewards card event)



This is really nice, the quilting adds a great touch!



B_girl_ said:


> Thank you all! I went with the olive you all made great points about the upcoming winter



Oh... how fun! do a reveal when you can, i haven't seen anything in olive irl as of yet.


----------



## B_girl_

Some pictures of my olive Cindy satchel!  love the color so much!


----------



## Bootlover07

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3159875
> View attachment 3159876
> 
> 
> Some pictures of my olive Cindy satchel!  love the color so much!




Gorgeous!!! That will be perfect for fall. Actually I was just looking at some burgundy scuba leggings at Express and that bag would look great with them [emoji23]


----------



## weibandy

iheart_purses said:


> My new Susannah Md Messenger, Chevron quilting
> Absolutely had to have this. (I consider it an early early bday present as I had to take advantage of the rewards card event)



Very beautiful.


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3159875
> View attachment 3159876
> 
> 
> Some pictures of my olive Cindy satchel!  love the color so much!



This is just lovely!


----------



## Newpurselover28

First post here on purseblog! Has anyone here ordered from michaelkors.com website? How is their shipping and packaging? Are the handbags they put on sale defective or returned? Please reply! Thank you!!


----------



## Sarah03

Newpurselover28 said:


> First post here on purseblog! Has anyone here ordered from michaelkors.com website? How is their shipping and packaging? Are the handbags they put on sale defective or returned? Please reply! Thank you!!




Hi!  Welcome to TPF!  I have ordered from MK's website, and in my experience they package items beautifully. As far as I know the sale bags on the website are marked down so they can make room for new bags. Just be aware that all sale items are final sale, so they cannot be returned for a refund (only store credit).  So I suppose if you get one that is less than perfect you could exchange it. Good luck deciding & let us know if you order something!


----------



## Newpurselover28

Sarah03 said:


> Hi!  Welcome to TPF!  I have ordered from MK's website, and in my experience they package items beautifully. As far as I know the sale bags on the website are marked down so they can make room for new bags. Just be aware that all sale items are final sale, so they cannot be returned for a refund (only store credit).  So I suppose if you get one that is less than perfect you could exchange it. Good luck deciding & let us know if you order something!



I finally ordered something from their website. I ordered the small saffiano sutton for 139 dollars. It will be my first sutton bag. I currently have a medium selma bag. Does the size of small sutton and medium selma almost the same?


----------



## keishapie1973

Newpurselover28 said:


> I finally ordered something from their website. I ordered the small saffiano sutton for 139 dollars. It will be my first sutton bag. I currently have a medium selma bag. Does the size of small sutton and medium selma almost the same?



Yes, you are going to love the Sutton. The small Sutton and medium Selma are very similar in size. The packaging from MK is the best. Welcome to tpf!!!


----------



## ubo22

Newpurselover28 said:


> I finally ordered something from their website. I ordered the small saffiano sutton for 139 dollars. It will be my first sutton bag. I currently have a medium selma bag. Does the size of small sutton and medium selma almost the same?


That's a great price at 50% off!


----------



## Newpurselover28

keishapie1973 said:


> Yes, you are going to love the Sutton. The small Sutton and medium Selma are very similar in size. The packaging from MK is the best. Welcome to tpf!!!



Ahhh i'm getting excited for my order to get here! thank you purseblog users for your advice!!


----------



## Newpurselover28

ubo22 said:


> That's a great price at 50% off!



I know! I had to order it. It was only the luggage color that is 50% off though. But the color is just perfect for fall! &#127809;&#127810;


----------



## ubo22

Newpurselover28 said:


> I know! I had to order it. It was only the luggage color that is 50% off though. But the color is just perfect for fall! &#127809;&#127810;


Luggage is one of the best colors MK makes.  I own a large luggage Selma, and it practically goes with everything!  It's the one I pull out of my closet the most.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> Luggage is one of the best colors MK makes.  I own a large luggage Selma, and it practically goes with everything!  It's the one I pull out of my closet the most.




Agreed! I used to have a Hamilton Traveler in this colour and gave my Luggage Jet Set away too once I bought the Tory Burch version. Now I'm trying to find a small crossbody in this colour.


----------



## cny1941

kept telling myself not a fan of stud but this raspberry silver stud just so cute [emoji173]&#65039; here she is next to peanut tote.


----------



## lovinlife247

cny1941 said:


> kept telling myself not a fan of stud but this raspberry silver stud just so cute [emoji173]&#65039; here she is next to peanut tote.
> 
> View attachment 3160335



Both purses are very pretty!!  I would like to have that tote someday.  I had the electric blue in my cart at Macy's but it sold out before I could order it &#128532;.  I just purchased a raspberry wallet that I love &#128151;!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> kept telling myself not a fan of stud but this raspberry silver stud just so cute [emoji173]&#65039; here she is next to peanut tote.
> 
> View attachment 3160335




I love your Peanut coloured tote! Every time I've had to choose between Peanut and Luggage, I always choose Luggage because when the two are side by side the Peanut has a more yellow undertone, not to mention my fear of colour transfer especially when wearing jeans.


----------



## Bootlover07

reginaPhalange said:


> I love your Peanut coloured tote! Every time I've had to choose between Peanut and Luggage, I always choose Luggage because when the two are side by side the Peanut has a more yellow undertone, not to mention my fear of colour transfer especially when wearing jeans.




I bet it would be fine! Peanut is a great color, I have it in the Selma messenger. I've worn it a ton with jeans of all colors and never had a problem!


----------



## MDT

cny1941 said:


> kept telling myself not a fan of stud but this raspberry silver stud just so cute [emoji173]&#65039; here she is next to peanut tote.
> 
> View attachment 3160335



I'm not a huge fan of studs, either, but on smaller bags and wallets, they really add a little extra! I love the studded Selma messengers!


----------



## verychic555

This might not be colorful, but it is one of the most versatile bags of all time. And it was my first MK.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Bootlover07 said:


> I bet it would be fine! Peanut is a great color, I have it in the Selma messenger. I've worn it a ton with jeans of all colors and never had a problem!




That's what I'm looking for everywhere at the moment, a Peanut Medium Selma Messenger. All I've found is the Luggage though, may have to just get that.


----------



## cny1941

lovinlife247 said:


> Both purses are very pretty!!  I would like to have that tote someday.  I had the electric blue in my cart at Macy's but it sold out before I could order it [emoji17].  I just purchased a raspberry wallet that I love [emoji175]!!!




Thank you. I once had this studded messenger in my cart but wasn't sure if I really like it. The next day bammm sold out  Same thing with the raspberry wallet. I'm glad you have one. Raspberry is such a happy color to own. 

This top zip tote is so comfortable to wear and electric blue is a great choice. I hope you'll be able to find one soon.


----------



## lovinlife247

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I once had this studded messenger in my cart but wasn't sure if I really like it. The next day bammm sold out  Same thing with the raspberry wallet. I'm glad you have one. Raspberry is such a happy color to own.
> 
> This top zip tote is so comfortable to wear and electric blue is a great choice. I hope you'll be able to find one soon.



I hope so!!  One thing I have noticed with Macy's is that things will pop up that were sold out(I guess they got in a return).  We have to pounce on those very quickly..lol!!  Good luck in your search &#9786;


----------



## cny1941

reginaPhalange said:


> I love your Peanut coloured tote! Every time I've had to choose between Peanut and Luggage, I always choose Luggage because when the two are side by side the Peanut has a more yellow undertone, not to mention my fear of colour transfer especially when wearing jeans.




Thank you. I love them both. Luggage is so classic and peanut gives such a clean look. But have to accept that I'm more cautious with peanut than luggage. So glad there is no issue of color transfer yet.


----------



## cny1941

MDT said:


> I'm not a huge fan of studs, either, but on smaller bags and wallets, they really add a little extra! I love the studded Selma messengers!




You can say that again! I almost bought this bag so many times but I did not. I don't know why.. so glad I finally did.


----------



## cny1941

verychic555 said:


> This might not be colorful, but it is one of the most versatile bags of all time. And it was my first MK.




I agree such a versatile bag, good for year-round. Congrats!


----------



## cny1941

lovinlife247 said:


> I hope so!!  One thing I have noticed with Macy's is that things will pop up that were sold out(I guess they got in a return).  We have to pounce on those very quickly..lol!!  Good luck in your search [emoji5]




Exactly! I think it's so much fun when we try so hard to add the bag we've been waiting for in the cart and check out before it's sold out again lol. Good luck [emoji4]


----------



## lillywillowbug

Love the Greenwich bag.


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> I bet it would be fine! Peanut is a great color, I have it in the Selma messenger. I've worn it a ton with jeans of all colors and never had a problem!




Twins! Love the Selma messenger lightweight, easy to carry and good-looking  [emoji4]


----------



## HeatherL

lillywillowbug said:


> Love the Greenwich bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160451
> View attachment 3160452




So pretty!  This is one of my favs!!


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> kept telling myself not a fan of stud but this raspberry silver stud just so cute [emoji173]&#65039; here she is next to peanut tote.
> 
> View attachment 3160335




Funny, I wasn't sure about the studs either but I really think they work great with this bag!  I have her too!
I have the grape tote but I am going to gift it to my cousin.  It's just too small for me for daily use [emoji22].  It gets distorted when all my stuff is in it and I even downsized.  Sad...


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> kept telling myself not a fan of stud but this raspberry silver stud just so cute [emoji173]&#65039; here she is next to peanut tote.
> 
> View attachment 3160335



so cute! great tote too.. love those outside pockets. 



verychic555 said:


> This might not be colorful, but it is one of the most versatile bags of all time. And it was my first MK.




Quite different, the two handle choices are great~



lillywillowbug said:


> Love the Greenwich bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160451
> View attachment 3160452



These are so fun with how they convert and the pop of color for the liners!


----------



## Bootlover07

reginaPhalange said:


> That's what I'm looking for everywhere at the moment, a Peanut Medium Selma Messenger. All I've found is the Luggage though, may have to just get that.




I've seen a couple on eBay but that color is definitely hard to find in stores. It's worth the search!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Funny, I wasn't sure about the studs either but I really think they work great with this bag!  I have her too!
> I have the grape tote but I am going to gift it to my cousin.  It's just too small for me for daily use [emoji22].  It gets distorted when all my stuff is in it and I even downsized.  Sad...



Grape is beautiful. Your cousin will be happy to have this tote and that's very nice of you. 





HesitantShopper said:


> so cute! great tote too.. love those outside pockets.




Thank you. I never use the outside pockets but saw some ladies use them to store pens & glasses.


----------



## princess.shelby

On today's episode of... 'Did I really buy ANOTHER MK bag??' 




Medium Riley in black.


----------



## HesitantShopper

princess.shelby said:


> On today's episode of... 'Did I really buy ANOTHER MK bag??'
> 
> View attachment 3160794
> 
> 
> Medium Riley in black.



HA HA! LOVE it! i adore Riley.


----------



## BeachBagGal

princess.shelby said:


> On today's episode of... 'Did I really buy ANOTHER MK bag??'
> 
> View attachment 3160794
> 
> 
> Medium Riley in black.



lol. Very nice!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. I never use the outside pockets but saw some ladies use them to store pens & glasses.



Different style bag but i use my outside pockets for my phone, lippy, cart quarter... etc in other words items i want/need to access often.


----------



## cdtracing

princess.shelby said:


> On today's episode of... 'Did I really buy ANOTHER MK bag??'
> 
> View attachment 3160794
> 
> 
> Medium Riley in black.



  Great bag!! Congrats!


----------



## nina1611

Hi my selma medium satchel strap is broken.. Can they fix it if i bring it to the boutique? Thing is idont have the original receipt.. Thanks


----------



## cdtracing

My 2 latest MK purchases.  I've been on a major Miranda hunt! LOL


----------



## princess.shelby

cdtracing said:


> Great bag!! Congrats!




Thank you!!


----------



## princess.shelby

HesitantShopper said:


> HA HA! LOVE it! i adore Riley.




Haha thank you! Figured you can't go wrong with a Versatel black bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cdtracing said:


> My 2 latest MK purchases.  I've been on a major Miranda hunt! LOL



oh, sweet!


----------



## HesitantShopper

nina1611 said:


> Hi my selma medium satchel strap is broken.. Can they fix it if i bring it to the boutique? Thing is idont have the original receipt.. Thanks



Hi, how old is the bag? i know i was emailed my receipt when i bought my last bag, did you buy it at the boutique?.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> My 2 latest MK purchases.  I've been on a major Miranda hunt! LOL




Total beauties! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> oh, sweet!





BeachBagGal said:


> Total beauties! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, Ladies!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Oh dear was hunting for something today and had to remove them all from the top of the wardrobe!!!!  All of my bags, not including my florence which I am using at the moment!  There are way to many.  I may take them all out of their dust bags later, as haven't taken a collective shot for ages.
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is all because my hubby has mislaid his work phone so I had to check to make sure he hadn't dropped it in one of my bags (well it saves him carrying it lol.)


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> My 2 latest MK purchases.  I've been on a major Miranda hunt! LOL




[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; the black one especially.


----------



## trefusisgirl

princess.shelby said:


> On today's episode of... 'Did I really buy ANOTHER MK bag??'
> 
> View attachment 3160794
> 
> 
> Medium Riley in black.




Lovely bag, I [emoji813]&#65039;the riley it is such a classic style.  Congrats.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh dear was hunting for something today and had to remove them all from the top of the wardrobe!!!!  All of my bags, not including my florence which I am using at the moment!  There are way to many.  I may take them all out of their dust bags later, as haven't taken a collective shot for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162758
> 
> 
> This is all because my hubby has mislaid his work phone so I had to check to make sure he hadn't dropped it in one of my bags (well it saves him carrying it lol.)



Oh, this looks like fun. an episode of what is 'behind the dustbag' lol


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, this looks like fun. an episode of what is 'behind the dustbag' lol




Lol I may have won top prize.  My son walked in looked at them and I stood their and named which was which by eye alone (not colours,) but I was quite chuffed with myself.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh dear was hunting for something today and had to remove them all from the top of the wardrobe!!!!  All of my bags, not including my florence which I am using at the moment!  There are way to many.  I may take them all out of their dust bags later, as haven't taken a collective shot for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162758
> 
> 
> This is all because my hubby has mislaid his work phone so I had to check to make sure he hadn't dropped it in one of my bags (well it saves him carrying it lol.)



  That's what I'll get if I take them all out of the closet!  I turned the closet in my youngest son's room into a handbag closet when he moved out.  I keep telling my hubby I need a closet addition to the house.....he just laughs.


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> [emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039; the black one especially.



Yes, the black one is really nice.  I haven't carried her yet because I'm letting the leather conditioner absorb into her first.  I'm chomping at the bit to carry her, tho.  I'm still looking for one with the quilted sides.


----------



## trefusisgirl

And here they all are unbagged plus one I forgot about.  The smell with them all out was gorgeous.







My son said he may try a group shot of all his shoes next lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the black one is really nice.  I haven't carried her yet because I'm letting the leather conditioner absorb into her first.  I'm chomping at the bit to carry her, tho.  I'm still looking for one with the quilted sides.




I am terrible I insist on protecting my non saffiano ones and then get incredibly frustrated when I have to wait for them to dry!


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> That's what I'll get if I take them all out of the closet!  I turned the closet in my youngest son's room into a handbag closet when he moved out.  I keep telling my hubby I need a closet addition to the house.....he just laughs.




Well I need to do something as they are not fitting well on top of the wardrobe anymore.  My spare room brings in so much sunlight that what I want to do, which is to put shelves round top of it would be a worry as it gets that strong the leathers would fade even through the dust bag.

The ideal other room, my 19 year old son's, is still occupied by him and he refuses to move to the small front bedroom! Kids eh!!!


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> And here they all are unbagged plus one I forgot about.  The smell with them all out was gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3162919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162920
> 
> 
> My son said he may try a group shot of all his shoes next lol.



Great collection!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> And here they all are unbagged plus one I forgot about.  The smell with them all out was gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3162919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162920
> 
> 
> My son said he may try a group shot of all his shoes next lol.


Oooo such lovelies! Some nice colors in there.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo such lovelies! Some nice colors in there.



Thank you, it's the first time I have had them all together like that, and it made me love the colours all over again.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Great collection!!



Thank you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Thank you, it's the first time I have had them all together like that, and it made me love the colours all over again.




Sometimes I think you need to pull all your bags out of their dustbags and appreciate all of them. I need to do that too. [emoji14]


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> And here they all are unbagged plus one I forgot about.  The smell with them all out was gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3162919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162920
> 
> 
> My son said he may try a group shot of all his shoes next lol.




Oh, so lovely collection! And the small Bedford in dark dune is so darling!

Funny son you have! But he might have a point though.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> And here they all are unbagged plus one I forgot about.  The smell with them all out was gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3162919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162920
> 
> 
> My son said he may try a group shot of all his shoes next lol.



Great collection~


----------



## trefusisgirl

HesitantShopper said:


> Great collection~




Thank you. It was nice to see them all at the same
Time.


----------



## zakksmommy1984

medium navy and black riley


----------



## Bootlover07

zakksmommy1984 said:


> View attachment 3163495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> medium navy and black riley




Love!!! All these new Riley's are killing me! It's definitely my next bag!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> And here they all are unbagged plus one I forgot about.  The smell with them all out was gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3162919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162920
> 
> 
> My son said he may try a group shot of all his shoes next lol.


Nice collection, I especially love the color block Sutton and the Sophie crossbody.You have a great variety of colors!


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> My 2 latest MK purchases.  I've been on a major Miranda hunt! LOL


OMG!! They are stunning! I am especially thrilled with the bags from the MICHAEL collection. The quality really gets you,  
A. Spoiled,  and 
B.  Wanting more!   lol! 
VERY NICE!! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> I am terrible I insist on protecting my non saffiano ones and then get incredibly frustrated when I have to wait for them to dry!





cdtracing said:


> Yes, the black one is really nice.  I haven't carried her yet because I'm letting the leather conditioner absorb into her first.  I'm chomping at the bit to carry her, tho.  I'm still looking for one with the quilted sides.





What are you using that takes so long to dry?? I just put my polish / treatment on and go! It takes like 10 minutes if that , to dry. What are you using??


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG!! They are stunning! I am especially thrilled with the bags from the MICHAEL collection. The quality really gets you,
> A. Spoiled,  and
> B.  Wanting more!   lol!
> VERY NICE!! Enjoy!





CinthiaZ said:


> What are you using that takes so long to dry?? I just put my polish / treatment on and go! It takes like 10 minutes if that , to dry. What are you using??



Thanks, Cinthia!  Yes, Michael Kors Collection will make you spoiled & crave more.  I've been thinking about the Lexi lately, too.  I took a good look at them when I was at Saks & the MK Boutique the last time I was at Phipps Plaza.  

And I'm using the conditioner you recommended.  I know it drys quickly but I like to wait 24 hours to let it soak in good, then I spray a stain & water repellent over that & wait 24 hrs.  I know, it's a little OC but I like for my bags to look new for years.


----------



## CinthiaZ

cdtracing said:


> Thanks, Cinthia!  Yes, Michael Kors Collection will make you spoiled & crave more.  I've been thinking about the Lexi lately, too.  I took a good look at them when I was at Saks & the MK Boutique the last time I was at Phipps Plaza.
> 
> And I'm using the conditioner you recommended.  I know it drys quickly but I like to wait 24 hours to let it soak in good, then I spray a stain & water repellent over that & wait 24 hrs.  I know, it's a little OC but I like for my bags to look new for years.


Sounds like a good idea. What is the name of the repellent you use??


----------



## cdtracing

CinthiaZ said:


> Sounds like a good idea. What is the name of the repellent you use??



I'm using the MK water & stain repellent after I use the leather conditioner.  I'm probably being over protective but I want to make sure my bags are protected.


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I'm using the MK water & stain repellent after I use the leather conditioner.  I'm probably being over protective but I want to make sure my bags are protected.



I totally do the same thing!   Glad to hear I'm not the only one with bag OCD.


----------



## nina1611

HesitantShopper said:


> Hi, how old is the bag? i know i was emailed my receipt when i bought my last bag, did you buy it at the boutique?.




Hi sorry for late reply, no i bought it online like 3yrs ago. Very sad loved my selma .. But i guess i put too many things in there [emoji24][emoji22]


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> I totally do the same thing!   Glad to hear I'm not the only one with bag OCD.



  Yes, my husband thinks I'm nuts to be so protective.  LOL


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> What are you using that takes so long to dry?? I just put my polish / treatment on and go! It takes like 10 minutes if that , to dry. What are you using??




Mine is a weather leather protector spray that stinks to high heaven and even when dry i leave it outside for a bit longer to mute down the smell.


----------



## trefusisgirl

nina1611 said:


> Hi sorry for late reply, no i bought it online like 3yrs ago. Very sad loved my selma .. But i guess i put too many things in there [emoji24][emoji22]




Sometimes if you look on ebay there can be spare straps for sale.  You never know.  Or do you have a shoe repair shop near? Sometimes they can make a strap it wouldn't be same as the bag, but sure they could get it close.


----------



## HesitantShopper

nina1611 said:


> Hi sorry for late reply, no i bought it online like 3yrs ago. Very sad loved my selma .. But i guess i put too many things in there [emoji24][emoji22]



That's to bad, have you used it often over the 3yrs? perhaps it can be repaired.


----------



## MKbaglover

I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010




Oooo what a beauty! Gorgeous color!


----------



## MDT

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010



Gorgeous bag! Like you, I wasn't a fan of the Traveller before until I started seeing this pebbled leather version. Might have to look into it since my birthday is next month! I haven't really seen them anywhere, though.


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010



OMG!!!! This is gorgeous. I really want a bag in merlot. Trying to wait on a Riley to be released in this color....


----------



## MKbaglover

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo what a beauty! Gorgeous color!




Thank you!


----------



## MKbaglover

MDT said:


> Gorgeous bag! Like you, I wasn't a fan of the Traveller before until I started seeing this pebbled leather version. Might have to look into it since my birthday is next month! I haven't really seen them anywhere, though.




You should definitely consider it, it is soft but structured (more so than the Riley).  It looks and feels so luxurious to carry.  I went in to the MK store and all the colours available were there, at the very bag (almost tucked away).  I was tempted by Cinder and Dusty Rose but the Merlot was just so scrummy.  They also had black, luggage and cornflour.


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> OMG!!!! This is gorgeous. I really want a bag in merlot. Trying to wait on a Riley to be released in this color....




Thank you!  It is such a beautiful colour, especially in the pebbled leather.  If a Riley doesn't cone out in this colour this would be a good alternative!


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010



oh.. this is nice! great color and pebbled leather.. winning combo.


----------



## melbo

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010



Gorgeous!! Hammy traveler in Pebbled leather?! I've only seen it in calf leather with is very smooth but also delicate. I love this bag! What a great steal and perfect for fall! &#128076;


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010



Hello, Gorgeous!!  The pebble leather is more durable than the soft smooth leather the previous Hamilton Traveler came in.  That's a beautiful color & perfect for Fall.  And getting it 30% off is a definite plus!  You did good, Girl!!


----------



## cny1941

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010




Absolutely gorgeous! Love the color and the leather.


----------



## ubo22

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010


My gosh!  I love this color and the newer pebbled leather on the Hamilton Traveler!  Great pick!


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> oh.. this is nice! great color and pebbled leather.. winning combo.





melbo said:


> Gorgeous!! Hammy traveler in Pebbled leather?! I've only seen it in calf leather with is very smooth but also delicate. I love this bag! What a great steal and perfect for fall! &#128076;





cdtracing said:


> Hello, Gorgeous!!  The pebble leather is more durable than the soft smooth leather the previous Hamilton Traveler came in.  That's a beautiful color & perfect for Fall.  And getting it 30% off is a definite plus!  You did good, Girl!!





cny1941 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love the color and the leather.





ubo22 said:


> My gosh!  I love this color and the newer pebbled leather on the Hamilton Traveler!  Great pick!



Thank you all!!
It is nice to read such positive comments on a purchase.  I absolutely love the colour, material and style but my husband is not a fan of this style, so it makes me doubt my choice a little bit.  The doubt dissapears when looking at the bag though and I can't wait to use it!


----------



## andral5

I'm not sure preloved bags should be posted here but I finally decided on one of the MK preloved bags on ebay and I chose a large size Hamilton. Thanks to our authenticators I was sure it's not a counterfeit so I bought it immediately. This is actually my first MK and more will follow


----------



## Nan246

Congrats! It'll go well with everything!


----------



## andral5

Nan246 said:


> Congrats! It'll go well with everything!



Thanks! I simply love it, and the smell of leather. And the condition was so good!


----------



## Suz82

trefusisgirl said:


> And here they all are unbagged plus one I forgot about.  The smell with them all out was gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 3162919
> 
> 
> View attachment 3162920
> 
> 
> My son said he may try a group shot of all his shoes next lol.




Amazing collection!


----------



## trefusisgirl

andral5 said:


> I'm not sure preloved bags should be posted here but I finally decided on one of the MK preloved bags on ebay and I chose a large size Hamilton. Thanks to our authenticators I was sure it's not a counterfeit so I bought it immediately. This is actually my first MK and more will follow



Well done on your first buy, oh dear you are now on the slippery slope to Kors addiction!  I wonder how many you will have by December.  I have a feeling it may not just be this one lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Suz82 said:


> Amazing collection!



Thank you, have you bought anything more recently, any more purses?


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010



Hope you had a fab time there.  This is a stunning bag, the colour is so deep and rich and it looks right with the ghw.  Such a great colour for all year, but particularly the seasons we are in now.

You were very good to just buy one bag, that is restraint lol.


----------



## Via_04

Our MK Twinnies with my friend


----------



## MKbaglover

andral5 said:


> I'm not sure preloved bags should be posted here but I finally decided on one of the MK preloved bags on ebay and I chose a large size Hamilton. Thanks to our authenticators I was sure it's not a counterfeit so I bought it immediately. This is actually my first MK and more will follow


Congrats on your first purchase!  A bargain find and I'm sure you will get more!


----------



## MKbaglover

trefusisgirl said:


> Hope you had a fab time there.  This is a stunning bag, the colour is so deep and rich and it looks right with the ghw.  Such a great colour for all year, but particularly the seasons we are in now.
> 
> You were very good to just buy one bag, that is restraint lol.


Yes I think the ghw looks great with this colour.  I had to be restrained for two reasons.  One was we had no space in our cases, 10 days with day outfits and evening outfits (with appropriate shoes!) filled our one case each allocation.  The second reason was I that I have got quite a few bags in the past few months that there wasn't much that I really wanted- I still have my ecru riley to use and I'm bringing out my winter bags from last year.


----------



## MKbaglover

Via_04 said:


> Our MK Twinnies with my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167085


They look great together. Very Christmassy!


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKbaglover said:


> Yes I think the ghw looks great with this colour.  I had to be restrained for two reasons.  One was we had no space in our cases, 10 days with day outfits and evening outfits (with appropriate shoes!) filled our one case each allocation.  The second reason was I that I have got quite a few bags in the past few months that there wasn't much that I really wanted- I still have my ecru riley to use and I'm bringing out my winter bags from last year.



Ah I see now why there was only the one purchase.  Bet it was amazing though.  ecru riley sounds like a great one for all through the year as well.  I love the riley and will get one, one day.  There are some great colour choices for it and the leather looks lovely.

Yes, very christmassy, i'll lend you my gooseberry selma for your other arm to complete the total christmas look lol.


----------



## Sarah03

Via_04 said:


> Our MK Twinnies with my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167085




So pretty!


andral5 said:


> I'm not sure preloved bags should be posted here but I finally decided on one of the MK preloved bags on ebay and I chose a large size Hamilton. Thanks to our authenticators I was sure it's not a counterfeit so I bought it immediately. This is actually my first MK and more will follow



Pre-loved bags should absolutely be posted here!  Your new Hamilton is very pretty, and a great choice!  Congrats!



MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010




Oh wow!  This bag is stunning!  The merlot and gold are a match made in heaven... And 30% off to boot!  I hope you had fun visiting Las Vegas.  Enjoy your beautiful new bag!


----------



## andral5

trefusisgirl said:


> Well done on your first buy, oh dear you are now on the slippery slope to Kors addiction!  I wonder how many you will have by December.  I have a feeling it may not just be this one lol.



I knooow!!! I'm waiting for the end of the year sales   And then for the sales in January-February 
Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## andral5

MKbaglover said:


> Congrats on your first purchase!  A bargain find and I'm sure you will get more!



Thanks! Oh yeah, more will come, I'm sure of that too.


----------



## andral5

Sarah03 said:


> Pre-loved bags should absolutely be posted here!  Your new Hamilton is very pretty, and a great choice!  Congrats!



Thank you! I love it too!


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> I'm not sure preloved bags should be posted here but I finally decided on one of the MK preloved bags on ebay and I chose a large size Hamilton. Thanks to our authenticators I was sure it's not a counterfeit so I bought it immediately. This is actually my first MK and more will follow



All MK bags are welcome on this thread....new & pre-loved!!


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> All MK bags are welcome on this thread....new & pre-loved!!



Thank you! I just didn't noticed too many preloved being posted here.


----------



## cdtracing

andral5 said:


> Thank you! I just didn't noticed too many preloved being posted here.



The thread is Show Us Your Michael Kors Bags.  I interpret that to mean all of them.  Many people start out with a pre-loved bag & eventually buy new.  Nothing wrong with finding a deal to save money.  Your bag is lovely & I'm sure you will be getting more MK.


----------



## andral5

cdtracing said:


> The thread is Show Us Your Michael Kors Bags.  I interpret that to mean all of them.  Many people start out with a pre-loved bag & eventually buy new.  Nothing wrong with finding a deal to save money.  Your bag is lovely & I'm sure you will be getting more MK.



Definitely! Can't wait for the sales!


----------



## mteat2987

Via_04 said:


> Our MK Twinnies with my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167085




Oooh that red!! Love!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Thanks! I simply love it, and the smell of leather. And the condition was so good!


Nothing wrong with recycling perfectly good handbags and you can save a fortune buying them preowned. Beats the heck out of buying brand new fakes to save money, which so many pretentios people will do. They'd rather have a brand new shiny FAKE, then to buy a used bag. OH NEVER!! lol! They make me sick!  lol! How stupid is that?? They 'd rather give their money to criminal counterfeiters than buy used. Some peoples's logic makes no sense at all. 

You're bag is lovely, it AUTHENTIC,  and don't you LOVE the money you saved? And now that sweetie has a nice new home! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

andral5 said:


> Thank you! I just didn't noticed too many preloved being posted here.


This old bag,  posts her old bags all the time! lol!  I have MK bags from years ago and I just love them. I actually seek the older MK bags now, on eBay because I find many of them to have much better quality,  than any of the new bags being produced these days, with crooked lettering and handles coming off. None of my old bags have these issues. I SWEAR the older ones were made much better. Plus you are able to find all the discontinued colors, etc.  I am one of the few that posts them here and I think they all deserve to be seen, new, used or older. I love them all!


----------



## CinthiaZ

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010


OMG! To die for! I had to flip back a few pages to see this pebbed leather Traveler?? How cool is that?? And what a gorgeous color! You will be STY~L~IN! This fall and all year long! lol! Enjoy!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

MKbaglover said:


> I am back from my Vegas holiday and made a purchase!  I was planning on the Merlot Collins Stud.  I looked at it with my husband but he wasn't a fan and the shop was really busy so I left.  Towards the end of the trip I returned to buy a bag and it had sold out!! I then spied the pebbled leather Hamilton at 30% off!! I couldn't believe that these were reduced as I thought the pebbled leather version was brand new!  I wasn't a fan of the leather on the previous traveller so never bought it.  This was a no brainer, I love the pebbled leather, so I chose the Merlot and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165010



STUNNING! I so Wanted a bag in Merlot.. Congratulations on your lovely bag!


----------



## andral5

CinthiaZ said:


> Nothing wrong with recycling perfectly good handbags and you can save a fortune buying them preowned. Beats the heck out of buying brand new fakes to save money, which so many pretentios people will do. They'd rather have a brand new shiny FAKE, then to buy a used bag. OH NEVER!! lol! They make me sick!  lol! How stupid is that?? They 'd rather give their money to criminal counterfeiters than buy used. Some peoples's logic makes no sense at all.
> 
> You're bag is lovely, it AUTHENTIC,  and don't you LOVE the money you saved? And now that sweetie has a nice new home! Enjoy!



+1!

Thank you! I will!


----------



## Via_04

mteat2987 said:


> Oooh that red!! Love!


yay thanks, that is my friends bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

andral5 said:


> I'm not sure preloved bags should be posted here but I finally decided on one of the MK preloved bags on ebay and I chose a large size Hamilton. Thanks to our authenticators I was sure it's not a counterfeit so I bought it immediately. This is actually my first MK and more will follow



Of coarse they can be! An MK Bag is a MK bag, no matter whether it was gifted, bought preloved or new...

It's a wonderful 'starter' lol i hope you enjoy it. 



Via_04 said:


> Our MK Twinnies with my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167085



Nice, great bags!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> OMG! To die for! I had to flip back a few pages to see this pebbed leather Traveler?? How cool is that?? And what a gorgeous color! You will be STY~L~IN! This fall and all year long! lol! Enjoy!


Thank you  I really couldn't leave the shop without it, they don't have them here yet (unless they arrived in the MK store while I was away!) and the colour was lovely and rich. 



Norwegian Girl said:


> STUNNING! I so Wanted a bag in Merlot.. Congratulations on your lovely bag!


 Thanks and definitely get a look at Merlot, it is great in both saffiano and soft leather but looks more saturated on soft leather.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Not bags, but these will go in my bags lol!  Deep teal and wisteria jet set bi fold wallets.  Couldn't decide between them so of course it was both in the end!
	

		
			
		

		
	




First pick with watermark. Remember to do this, some unscrupulous people are stealing tpf members photos to list items for sale!  It's called copyright theft but they don't seem to care!!


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Not bags, but these will go in my bags lol!  Deep teal and wisteria jet set bi fold wallets.  Couldn't decide between them so of course it was both in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168168
> 
> 
> First pick with watermark. Remember to do this, some unscrupulous people are stealing tpf members photos to list items for sale!  It's called copyright theft but they don't seem to care!!



Great wallets!  Love the colors, especially the Teal!!


----------



## MDT

trefusisgirl said:


> Not bags, but these will go in my bags lol!  Deep teal and wisteria jet set bi fold wallets.  Couldn't decide between them so of course it was both in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168168
> 
> 
> First pick with watermark. Remember to do this, some unscrupulous people are stealing tpf members photos to list items for sale!  It's called copyright theft but they don't seem to care!!



Beautiful colors! I can't wait to see deep teal in person.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MDT said:


> Beautiful colors! I can't wait to see deep teal in person.




Photo doesn't do the colour justice, it is a really deep rich colour.  I'd love to see something in it with shw as I think they would look stunning together.


----------



## trefusisgirl

cdtracing said:


> Great wallets!  Love the colors, especially the Teal!!




They are so cute and I got them as my jet set traveller is too big really for some of my smaller bags.

The teal is gorgeous, I can't decide which is my favourite that or the wisteria.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Not bags, but these will go in my bags lol!  Deep teal and wisteria jet set bi fold wallets.  Couldn't decide between them so of course it was both in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168168
> 
> 
> First pick with watermark. Remember to do this, some unscrupulous people are stealing tpf members photos to list items for sale!  It's called copyright theft but they don't seem to care!!



I adore both colors.. so i get why you went for both lol.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Not bags, but these will go in my bags lol!  Deep teal and wisteria jet set bi fold wallets.  Couldn't decide between them so of course it was both in the end!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3168168
> 
> 
> First pick with watermark. Remember to do this, some unscrupulous people are stealing tpf members photos to list items for sale!  It's called copyright theft but they don't seem to care!!




Cuties in fun colors! [emoji3]


----------



## Loved by Kors

My Michael Kors Collection Sutton buckle bag in chocolate brown with gold hardware, I just snagged for $150.00 ( reg $1,495.00) I have wanted this forever!!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Loved by Kors said:


> My Michael Kors Collection Sutton buckle bag in chocolate brown with gold hardware, I just snagged for $150.00 ( reg $1,495.00) I have wanted this forever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171989



$150! That is insane. Fantastic bag and again awesome deal.


----------



## MKbaglover

Loved by Kors said:


> My Michael Kors Collection Sutton buckle bag in chocolate brown with gold hardware, I just snagged for $150.00 ( reg $1,495.00) I have wanted this forever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171989


Wow, I love the look of this bag and at an unbelievable price!!  Very well done!


----------



## Loved by Kors

MKbaglover said:


> Wow, I love the look of this bag and at an unbelievable price!!  Very well done!




Thank you so much! It is a beauty and the leather is divine and it was hardly used I couldn't believe I was the only bidder!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Loved by Kors said:


> My Michael Kors Collection Sutton buckle bag in chocolate brown with gold hardware, I just snagged for $150.00 ( reg $1,495.00) I have wanted this forever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171989



Awesome Deal!!!   Bag looks WONDERFUL!!!!!


----------



## Loved by Kors

cdtracing said:


> Awesome Deal!!!   Bag looks WONDERFUL!!!!!




Thank you so much she is a beauty! And was so well taken care of. Still smells like leather lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

Loved by Kors said:


> My Michael Kors Collection Sutton buckle bag in chocolate brown with gold hardware, I just snagged for $150.00 ( reg $1,495.00) I have wanted this forever!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3171989


Gorgeous! Is that the eggplant color??


----------



## Aya89

Hi Mk bag lovers[emoji6] does anyone have review/ own this bag? It's called SAFFIANO. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm planning to buy it but I can't find any review in youtube. 
Is this PVC quality is good/durable? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Many thanks.


----------



## chasethechance

I got today my new baby!
The Jet Set Zip Tote in Merlot 

and my Macbook 13inch fits pefectly


----------



## cdtracing

chasethechance said:


> I got today my new baby!
> The Jet Set Zip Tote in Merlot
> 
> and my Macbook 13inch fits pefectly



Awesome bag!  Don't you just love the color?!  And yes, a 13 inch will fit perfectly!


----------



## Loved by Kors

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous! Is that the eggplant color??




No it is a rich chocolate brown!!!


----------



## cny1941

chasethechance said:


> I got today my new baby!
> 
> The Jet Set Zip Tote in Merlot
> 
> 
> 
> and my Macbook 13inch fits pefectly




Congrats! Merlot is perfect for this tote.


----------



## HesitantShopper

chasethechance said:


> I got today my new baby!
> The Jet Set Zip Tote in Merlot
> 
> and my Macbook 13inch fits pefectly



How pretty is this!


----------



## keishapie1973

chasethechance said:


> I got today my new baby!
> The Jet Set Zip Tote in Merlot
> 
> and my Macbook 13inch fits pefectly



This tote looks great in merlot!!!


----------



## CinthiaZ

Aya89 said:


> Hi Mk bag lovers[emoji6] does anyone have review/ own this bag? It's called SAFFIANO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172563
> 
> I'm planning to buy it but I can't find any review in youtube.
> Is this PVC quality is good/durable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172564
> 
> Many thanks.


Well, Saffiano is a type of leather, not a style name?? Why would MK call a bag made of PVC a Saffiano?? I have not heard any such style name??  Counterfeiters often make silly mistakes like this?? I have to wonder if this bag is authentic?? If it is, it would be called and MK Signature Satchel, not a 'Saffiano??  That would be like calling it,  the 'Pebbled' !! lol!!  You can't find it, because there is no such MK style name. Saffiano is a material, not a stye. I am curious to see the interior and tags. I have a feeling this is not authentic??


----------



## CinthiaZ

chasethechance said:


> I got today my new baby!
> The Jet Set Zip Tote in Merlot
> 
> and my Macbook 13inch fits pefectly


Wow! That's gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

My soft leather SUTTON finally got here today! I just love it! It is very well structured and the leather is so smooth and soft. Really happy with this in the soft leather. Is AKA the 'Dressy'. ( thanks Ubo)  Was very hard to find this in regular leather and took me almost a year of searching. So glad I found this needle in a haystack It is from 2012, so apparently they were still making them, as soon as, 3 years ago.This will be great for this winter.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> My soft leather SUTTON finally got here today! I just love it! It is very well structured and the leather is so smooth and soft. Really happy with this in the soft leather. Is AKA the 'Dressy'. ( thanks Ubo)  Was very hard to find this in regular leather and took me almost a year of searching. So glad I found this needle in a haystack It is from 2012, so apparently they were still making them, as soon as, 3 years ago.This will be great for this winter.



This is really nice! a unique twist on the classic Sutton. To bad it's not made anymore.


----------



## CocoChannel

CinthiaZ said:


> My soft leather SUTTON finally got here today! I just love it! It is very well structured and the leather is so smooth and soft. Really happy with this in the soft leather. Is AKA the 'Dressy'. ( thanks Ubo)  Was very hard to find this in regular leather and took me almost a year of searching. So glad I found this needle in a haystack It is from 2012, so apparently they were still making them, as soon as, 3 years ago.This will be great for this winter.




Very nice! Love the silver hardware on this with the soft leather[emoji4]


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> My soft leather SUTTON finally got here today! I just love it! It is very well structured and the leather is so smooth and soft. Really happy with this in the soft leather. Is AKA the 'Dressy'. ( thanks Ubo)  Was very hard to find this in regular leather and took me almost a year of searching. So glad I found this needle in a haystack It is from 2012, so apparently they were still making them, as soon as, 3 years ago.This will be great for this winter.



Yay!!! So pretty.... I love this style in soft leather!


----------



## MKbaglover

chasethechance said:


> I got today my new baby!
> The Jet Set Zip Tote in Merlot
> 
> and my Macbook 13inch fits pefectly


This style looks great in Merlot!


----------



## MKbaglover

CinthiaZ said:


> My soft leather SUTTON finally got here today! I just love it! It is very well structured and the leather is so smooth and soft. Really happy with this in the soft leather. Is AKA the 'Dressy'. ( thanks Ubo)  Was very hard to find this in regular leather and took me almost a year of searching. So glad I found this needle in a haystack It is from 2012, so apparently they were still making them, as soon as, 3 years ago.This will be great for this winter.


Glad you found it, I wasn't expecting it to have shiney leather (not sure if there is a name for this type of leather).


----------



## cny1941

CinthiaZ said:


> My soft leather SUTTON finally got here today! I just love it! It is very well structured and the leather is so smooth and soft. Really happy with this in the soft leather. Is AKA the 'Dressy'. ( thanks Ubo)  Was very hard to find this in regular leather and took me almost a year of searching. So glad I found this needle in a haystack It is from 2012, so apparently they were still making them, as soon as, 3 years ago.This will be great for this winter.




Love it! I love two-zipper functions of Sutton. MK should bring back soft leather Sutton.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> My soft leather SUTTON finally got here today! I just love it! It is very well structured and the leather is so smooth and soft. Really happy with this in the soft leather. Is AKA the 'Dressy'. ( thanks Ubo)  Was very hard to find this in regular leather and took me almost a year of searching. So glad I found this needle in a haystack It is from 2012, so apparently they were still making them, as soon as, 3 years ago.This will be great for this winter.



Ooo very nice...looks super soft!


----------



## BeachBagGal

chasethechance said:


> I got today my new baby!
> The Jet Set Zip Tote in Merlot
> 
> and my Macbook 13inch fits pefectly



Love that color!


----------



## CinthiaZ

HesitantShopper said:


> This is really nice! a unique twist on the classic Sutton. To bad it's not made anymore.





CocoChannel said:


> Very nice! Love the silver hardware on this with the soft leather[emoji4]





iheart_purses said:


> Yay!!! So pretty.... I love this style in soft leather!





MKbaglover said:


> Glad you found it, I wasn't expecting it to have shiney leather (not sure if there is a name for this type of leather).





cny1941 said:


> Love it! I love two-zipper functions of Sutton. MK should bring back soft leather Sutton.





BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo very nice...looks super soft!




Thanks ladies! It is super soft. It's not really shiny, that is just from the flash on my camera and I just put my polish / conditioner on it, which gives it a bit if a shine. I am taking to a Halloween party tonight! HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!


----------



## Bootlover07

So the large Riley at dillards and the medium at Nordstrom are different colors; the medium is darker. Weird, but I want the medium now lol!!!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> So the large Riley at dillards and the medium at Nordstrom are different colors; the medium is darker. Weird, but I want the medium now lol!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3174206
> View attachment 3174207


I like it better with the darker shade.  Weird that there seems to be no quality control on the newer MK dark dune bags.  Some are lighter and some are darker.


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> I like it better with the darker shade.  Weird that there seems to be no quality control on the newer MK dark dune bags.  Some are lighter and some are darker.




This is a huge issue! I gave a DD Hamilton tote to a friend a couple years back and she recently bought a matching wallet in DD saffiano leather but the colours didn't match (the new one was lighter, almost a pale grey) so she ended up returning the wallet.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> I like it better with the darker shade.  Weird that there seems to be no quality control on the newer MK dark dune bags.  Some are lighter and some are darker.







reginaPhalange said:


> This is a huge issue! I gave a DD Hamilton tote to a friend a couple years back and she recently bought a matching wallet in DD saffiano leather but the colours didn't match (the new one was lighter, almost a pale grey) so she ended up returning the wallet.




It is an issue and super annoying!!! I really love the darker shade but it's been hard to choose a bag because each looks different. You are correct that the new lighter one is more grey. I had my pearl grey Selma when I tried on the large lighter dark dune Riley at Dillard's and they were almost the same color. Totally defeated the purpose of having both colors lol.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Bootlover07 said:


> It is an issue and super annoying!!! I really love the darker shade but it's been hard to choose a bag because each looks different. You are correct that the new lighter one is more grey. I had my pearl grey Selma when I tried on the large lighter dark dune Riley at Dillard's and they were almost the same color. Totally defeated the purpose of having both colors lol.




It's so frustrating because the original DD was gorgeous, it wasn't too light and the colour was much richer. The best way to describe my selma is that it looks washed out, like the colour has faded from the bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

reginaPhalange said:


> It's so frustrating because the original DD was gorgeous, it wasn't too light and the colour was much richer. The best way to describe my selma is that it looks washed out, like the colour has faded from the bag.




I agree, I was in love with the older color! I was surprised at how much darker the medium Riley was; it looks like what I would expect dark dune to look like. I like black Riley better though and it will go on sale sooner at Macy's so I will probably get that one and wait on dark dune.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Bootlover07 said:


> I agree, I was in love with the older color! I was surprised at how much darker the medium Riley was; it looks like what I would expect dark dune to look like. I like black Riley better though and it will go on sale sooner at Macy's so I will probably get that one and wait on dark dune.




The worst part is MK staff and customer care don't acknowledge the change (I get that they're just doing their jobs, trying to make sales). At least you've got the option of purchasing through department stores, I need to do a trip to the states once I finish school this semester and do some real shopping!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I like it better with the darker shade.  Weird that there seems to be no quality control on the newer MK dark dune bags.  Some are lighter and some are darker.



I like the darker shade as well.  There seems to be a color difference in the same shade family with Dark Dune.  Something that needs to be corrected IMO! Newer Dark Dune is lighter which I don't care for. That's why I haven't gotten a new Dark Dune bag.  I got the N/S Hamilton in DD when it first came out & I've noticed wallets & such in that color don't match because they're too light & look almost grey next to the bag.


----------



## gottabagit

I just had to post this. I bought this purse a few months ago and used it for the first time yesterday.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gottabagit said:


> I just had to post this. I ought this purse a few moths ago and used it for the first time yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175735



Adorable! and is that a purple poofy! look fantastic with the bag.


----------



## keishapie1973

gottabagit said:


> I just had to post this. I bought this purse a few months ago and used it for the first time yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175735



Very pretty!!!


----------



## cny1941

gottabagit said:


> I just had to post this. I bought this purse a few months ago and used it for the first time yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175735




So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cdtracing

gottabagit said:


> I just had to post this. I bought this purse a few months ago and used it for the first time yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175735



Gorgeous!  Love your purple poof!


----------



## Sarah03

gottabagit said:


> I just had to post this. I bought this purse a few months ago and used it for the first time yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3175735




So pretty!  Is this blossom?


----------



## gottabagit

HesitantShopper said:


> Adorable! and is that a purple poofy! look fantastic with the bag.


Thank you! Yes the purple furball is also MK.


----------



## gottabagit

Sarah03 said:


> So pretty!  Is this blossom?


Yes it's blossom. I thought they looked nice together.


----------



## HesitantShopper

gottabagit said:


> Thank you! Yes the purple furball is also MK.



Oh bet the purple would look sweet on my black Marly.


----------



## Sarah03

gottabagit said:


> Yes it's blossom. I thought they looked nice together.




I love the color combo. It looks great!


----------



## Bootlover07

I was carrying my large pearl grey Selma today and took a pic of it next to the medium dark dune Riley at Nordstrom. Think I can justify having both in my collection? I want to get the large black Riley with silver as well!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I was carrying my large pearl grey Selma today and took a pic of it next to the medium dark dune Riley at Nordstrom. Think I can justify having both in my collection? I want to get the large black Riley with silver as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177144



Yes! One has gold hardware and the other has silver. Problem solved. lol


----------



## iheart_purses

Bootlover07 said:


> I was carrying my large pearl grey Selma today and took a pic of it next to the medium dark dune Riley at Nordstrom. Think I can justify having both in my collection? I want to get the large black Riley with silver as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177144



YES! Dark Dune and Pearl Grey are totally different, and one has Gold the other has silver, one is true grey, the other is taupe, brownish. They are also totally different leathers.  I have bags in both colors


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Bootlover07 said:


> I was carrying my large pearl grey Selma today and took a pic of it next to the medium dark dune Riley at Nordstrom. Think I can justify having both in my collection? I want to get the large black Riley with silver as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177144



Of course you can. Totally different bags. I have the pearl grey selma as well, and the European EW Hamilton in dark dune with ghw. I use both bags all the time! I also have a black Hamilton Specchio with shw, så my advice is to go for it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> I was carrying my large pearl grey Selma today and took a pic of it next to the medium dark dune Riley at Nordstrom. Think I can justify having both in my collection? I want to get the large black Riley with silver as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177144



Oh absolutely!  for one the leathers are completely different and next comes the HW difference and lastly color.


----------



## cdtracing

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh absolutely!  for one the leathers are completely different and next comes the HW difference and lastly color.



+1  Exactly.  2 different bags, 2 different looks.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Bootlover07 said:


> I was carrying my large pearl grey Selma today and took a pic of it next to the medium dark dune Riley at Nordstrom. Think I can justify having both in my collection? I want to get the large black Riley with silver as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177144




Oh yes u can totally justify both there. They are totally different bags both gorgeous.  I love pearl grey and have some dark dune which I also love.


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Yes! One has gold hardware and the other has silver. Problem solved. lol







iheart_purses said:


> YES! Dark Dune and Pearl Grey are totally different, and one has Gold the other has silver, one is true grey, the other is taupe, brownish. They are also totally different leathers.  I have bags in both colors







Norwegian Girl said:


> Of course you can. Totally different bags. I have the pearl grey selma as well, and the European EW Hamilton in dark dune with ghw. I use both bags all the time! I also have a black Hamilton Specchio with shw, så my advice is to go for it!







HesitantShopper said:


> Oh absolutely!  for one the leathers are completely different and next comes the HW difference and lastly color.







cdtracing said:


> +1  Exactly.  2 different bags, 2 different looks.







trefusisgirl said:


> Oh yes u can totally justify both there. They are totally different bags both gorgeous.  I love pearl grey and have some dark dune which I also love.




LOL thanks ladies!!! I should have known you guys would say yes!  well black with silver hardware is my new mission since it will go on sale sooner, but I'll definitely look at getting the dark dune too! I've been wanting a dark dune bag for a long time and just love the Riley


----------



## CoachGirl12

Dusty Rose Greeenwich


----------



## cdtracing

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152



She's a beauty!!


----------



## keishapie1973

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152



Aww, she is so pretty. Love this color and the pom is a great compliment.....


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152



Gorgeous! and look at that poofy!!


----------



## Sarah03

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152




Oh wow, she's so pretty!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

HesitantShopper said:


> Gorgeous! and look at that poofy!!





cdtracing said:


> She's a beauty!!





Sarah03 said:


> Oh wow, she's so pretty!!



Thank you all!


----------



## MKbaglover

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152


Good choice!  This is one of the styles I was never keen on but this colour really suits the bag and I'm now starting to think I could be tempted.  My husband has loved this style and keeps trying to get me one....maybe I will let him get me a Dusty Rose one!


----------



## CoachGirl12

MKbaglover said:


> Good choice!  This is one of the styles I was never keen on but this colour really suits the bag and I'm now starting to think I could be tempted.  My husband has loved this style and keeps trying to get me one....maybe I will let him get me a Dusty Rose one!


haha, yeah you should definitely let him get you one! Convince him w/these pics! Even though most men are like "eh, its a handbag who cares, LOL"


----------



## vhelya

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152




This is so pretty and the charm make the bag look very cute


----------



## HeatherL

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152




So pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152



Your poof is the perfect color choice for this color bag!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

vhelya said:


> This is so pretty and the charm make the bag look very cute





HeatherL said:


> So pretty!





cdtracing said:


> Your poof is the perfect color choice for this color bag!!


Thank you ladies for the sweet compliments!


----------



## CoachGirl12

keishapie1973 said:


> Aww, she is so pretty. Love this color and the pom is a great compliment.....



Thank u!!


----------



## Fali527

chasethechance said:


> I got today my new baby!
> The Jet Set Zip Tote in Merlot
> 
> and my Macbook 13inch fits pefectly



Is there a reason you didn't go with the jet set multifunction tote in merlot? I can't decide if I should get the tech specific one or regular jet set tote.


----------



## chasethechance

Fali527 said:


> Is there a reason you didn't go with the jet set multifunction tote in merlot? I can't decide if I should get the tech specific one or regular jet set tote.



Well, to me the jet set multifunction tote was a little too big for me.


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> Well, Saffiano is a type of leather, not a style name?? Why would MK call a bag made of PVC a Saffiano?? I have not heard any such style name??  Counterfeiters often make silly mistakes like this?? I have to wonder if this bag is authentic?? If it is, it would be called and MK Signature Satchel, not a 'Saffiano??  That would be like calling it,  the 'Pebbled' !! lol!!  You can't find it, because there is no such MK style name. Saffiano is a material, not a stye. I am curious to see the interior and tags. I have a feeling this is not authentic??





Aya89 said:


> Hi Mk bag lovers[emoji6] does anyone have review/ own this bag? It's called SAFFIANO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172563
> 
> I'm planning to buy it but I can't find any review in youtube.
> Is this PVC quality is good/durable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172564
> 
> Many thanks.



I had to bring this back up, so this week my co-worker bought an MK bag and she couldn't remember the name and she knew if she brought the tag I would know the style, so the Tag says " SAFFIANO" on the label as the name, and it was this bag!
It is an outlet style and the name of the bag is actually saffiano. She got a black one, has the MK plate on it. Weird that they would name a bag that, but it's an outlet.
For value purposes I would stay away from MK outlet version bags and stick to boutique bags. But if you really like an outlet one, hey you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## myluvofbags

Picked up a Cindy messenger.   So darn cute and cause of the shape it actually holds alot.  Also got another fur pom.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up a Cindy messenger.   So darn cute and cause of the shape it actually holds alot.  Also got another fur pom.



Love it!!! I carry mine all the time.....


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> I had to bring this back up, so this week my co-worker bought an MK bag and she couldn't remember the name and she knew if she brought the tag I would know the style, so the Tag says " SAFFIANO" on the label as the name, and it was this bag!
> It is an outlet style and the name of the bag is actually saffiano. She got a black one, has the MK plate on it. Weird that they would name a bag that, but it's an outlet.
> For value purposes I would stay away from MK outlet version bags and stick to boutique bags. But if you really like an outlet one, hey you gotta do what you gotta do


I find this very odd since the bag is not made of Saffiano??  Doesn't make any sense at all. Did she walk into the MK outlet herself? Or did she buy it from an MK online outlet??  FYI, there are NO online MK outlets, so unless she went to the store herself, I still question this bags authenticity. 

I just called the 866 number and spoke to an MK agent. They said they have no MK bag with 'Saffiano' as the style name. The agent laughed and said the same thing I did, that saffiano is a MATERIAL, not a STYLE NAME, and they have no such bag called the 'Saffiano Here is their number to call them yourself. 866 709-KORS (5677) Saffiano may be on the price tag, but it would need to say something like JET SET Saffiano Tote, or SELMA Saffiano Satchel.   Saffiano will never be by itself as a style name, as there is no such bag. I still think this is a fake from one of the many fake so called MK online 'outlets' 

I would like to see pics of the interior lining and especially the made in country tag so we can verify authenticity for you. Some of these , what we call 'Super Fakes' are very close to the real thing, but they always screw up on the style names and price tags which makes it easy for us to detect. Sorry, but this definitely falls into this pattern of common mistakes made by counterfeiters.
Also, there is nothing wrong with MK outlet bags. Many of them are more expensive and better made than many of the boutique bags and quite often, boutique bags are on sale at the outlets.


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> I find this very odd since the bag is not made of Saffiano??  Doesn't make any sense at all. Did she walk into the MK outlet herself? Or did she buy it from an MK online outlet??  FYI, there are NO online MK outlets, so unless she went to the store herself, I still question this bags authenticity.
> 
> I just called the 866 number and spoke to an MK agent. They said they have no MK bag with 'Saffiano' as the style name. The agent laughed and said the same thing I did, that saffiano is a MATERIAL, not a STYLE NAME, and they have no such bag called the 'Saffiano Here is their number to call them yourself. 866 709-KORS (5677) Saffiano may be on the price tag, but it would need to say something like JET SET Saffiano Tote, or SELMA Saffiano Satchel.   Saffiano will never be by itself as a style name, as there is no such bag. I still think this is a fake from one of the many fake so called MK online 'outlets'
> 
> I would like to see pics of the interior lining and especially the made in country tag so we can verify authenticity for you. Some of these , what we call 'Super Fakes' are very close to the real thing, but they always screw up on the style names and price tags which makes it easy for us to detect. Sorry, but this definitely falls into this pattern of common mistakes made by counterfeiters.



She actually got it from the MK outlet, she had a MK gift card and everything so I know she went direct to the store! I wonder if the MK reps have no knowledge of outlet bags?
Now the one she got is the leather version not the canvas version of the bag, but it is the same shape!
I should have taken a picture of the tag when she had it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up a Cindy messenger.   So darn cute and cause of the shape it actually holds alot.  Also got another fur pom.



Love it, so cute! I love mine! What color is it? I can't tell from the photo.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it, so cute! I love mine! What color is it? I can't tell from the photo.



It's called Cornflower with gold hardware.  It's so comfy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up a Cindy messenger.   So darn cute and cause of the shape it actually holds alot.  Also got another fur pom.


Sweet! Enjoy!


----------



## CinthiaZ

iheart_purses said:


> She actually got it from the MK outlet, she had a MK gift card and everything so I know she went direct to the store! I wonder if the MK reps have no knowledge of outlet bags?
> Now the one she got is the leather version not the canvas version of the bag, but it is the same shape!
> I should have taken a picture of the tag when she had it!


The only bags the MK reps have no knowledge of, are the older vintage bags. If it is a new bag. it's in their data base/ computer. Doesn't matter if it is outlet or boutique. There must have been something else on the tag, besides just 'saffiano'  Something is missing here, like , the style name! lol!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up a Cindy messenger.   So darn cute and cause of the shape it actually holds alot.  Also got another fur pom.



Adorable! and love that poofy!


----------



## juls12

I went shopping for a black bag and wallet today and this is what I got. I will use the coin pouch as a wallet in my small bags.


----------



## juls12

juls12 said:


> I went shopping for a black bag and wallet today and this is what I got. I will use the coin pouch as a wallet in my small bags.



I forgot to add a picture


----------



## myluvofbags

juls12 said:


> I forgot to add a picture



Very nice.   Love the pop of color against the black.


----------



## iheart_purses

CinthiaZ said:


> The only bags the MK reps have no knowledge of, are the older vintage bags. If it is a new bag. it's in their data base/ computer. Doesn't matter if it is outlet or boutique. There must have been something else on the tag, besides just 'saffiano'  Something is missing here, like , the style name! lol!


 
Cinthia, the next time I go to the outlet (which I imagine would be sometime before Christmas for shopping) I will get to the bottom of this and take photos!  I assure you, the name on the tag read "saffiano" I was just as stumped as you where, I was like Humph that's a weird name...???? But there it was clear as day on the outlet tag, with the MK MSRP and then the "Our price", just as outlet tags appear. I know she got it from the outlet, not some sketch place because she had an MK gift card she really wanted to use.


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> Cinthia, the next time I go to the outlet (which I imagine would be sometime before Christmas for shopping) I will get to the bottom of this and take photos!  I assure you, the name on the tag read "saffiano" I was just as stumped as you where, I was like Humph that's a weird name...???? But there it was clear as day on the outlet tag, with the MK MSRP and then the "Our price", just as outlet tags appear. I know she got it from the outlet, not some sketch place because she had an MK gift card she really wanted to use.



Is there any way you can get a picture of the tag & post it for us to look at?  This is so weird.  I have never heard of a style called Saffiano.   I would be very interested to see the tag.  This is quite the mystery.


----------



## Rose71

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up a Cindy messenger.   So darn cute and cause of the shape it actually holds alot.  Also got another fur pom.


Yeah looks cute. congrats. I have the cosmetic purse looks like this


----------



## Rose71

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152


congrats...this colour is so beautiful...love.  I want that pompom too maybe, where do you come from this beauty?


----------



## trefusisgirl

CoachGirl12 said:


> Dusty Rose Greeenwich
> View attachment 3178152




Wow this is stunning. I have been an admirer of dusky rose for a while and the greenwich, what a great combo.  Do love those pom pom's as well.

Congrats this is a really gorgeous find.


----------



## trefusisgirl

myluvofbags said:


> Picked up a Cindy messenger.   So darn cute and cause of the shape it actually holds alot.  Also got another fur pom.




Lovely bag. more I see these fur poms more I want one for myself.


----------



## juls12

myluvofbags said:


> Very nice.   Love the pop of color against the black.



Thank you


----------



## CoachGirl12

Rose71 said:


> congrats...this colour is so beautiful...love.  I want that pompom too maybe, where do you come from this beauty?







trefusisgirl said:


> Wow this is stunning. I have been an admirer of dusky rose for a while and the greenwich, what a great combo.  Do love those pom pom's as well.
> 
> Congrats this is a really gorgeous find.



Thank u both! 

@Rose71, I bought the Pom Pom at a Michael Kors store


----------



## tetsubean

My "new" (previously owned) Austin bag  I bought it on a whim (last minute on eBay) and wasn't at all familiar with this bag. Thank you to TPF ladies who were able to authenticate it for me. I can't believe I had doubts about it because now I'm in love!  It is missing a charm though so that's my next search!


----------



## myluvofbags

tetsubean said:


> My "new" (previously owned) Austin bag  I bought it on a whim (last minute on eBay) and wasn't at all familiar with this bag. Thank you to TPF ladies who were able to authenticate it for me. I can't believe I had doubts about it because now I'm in love!  It is missing a charm though so that's my next search!



Congratulations,  the leather looks yummy and love the color.


----------



## HesitantShopper

tetsubean said:


> My "new" (previously owned) Austin bag  I bought it on a whim (last minute on eBay) and wasn't at all familiar with this bag. Thank you to TPF ladies who were able to authenticate it for me. I can't believe I had doubts about it because now I'm in love!  It is missing a charm though so that's my next search!



How lovely! what a fabulous color.


----------



## coivcte

Pearl Grey Greenwich today!


----------



## tetsubean

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations,  the leather looks yummy and love the color.


Thanks


----------



## tetsubean

HesitantShopper said:


> How lovely! what a fabulous color.


My first purple purse  thank you!


----------



## Handbaglover222

My new jet set tote in dark dune


----------



## trefusisgirl

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new jet set tote in dark dune




That is gorgeous and the pom pom looks fab on it.  I love these jet set totes and dark dune is one of my fav colours.  Congrats on ur new purchase.


----------



## trefusisgirl

coivcte said:


> Pearl Grey Greenwich today!




Lovely.


----------



## Eunchan

Hi ladies,
First post in this forum....hope I can attach a picture in my first trial lol....forgive me if I failed &#128517;

My first Selma in Navy that I bought a year an half ago &#128516;

http://36.media.tumblr.com/26bdb4ea784f76a5f21c0c48a0215a72/tumblr_nxip0dyBN31uiwo1mo1_1280.jpg


----------



## HesitantShopper

coivcte said:


> Pearl Grey Greenwich today!



Great pic!



Handbaglover222 said:


> My new jet set tote in dark dune



Nice color and love the poof!


----------



## acm1134

Handbaglover222 said:


> My new jet set tote in dark dune


Lovely !! I regret selling my zip top tote in dark dune


----------



## Bootlover07

Eunchan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First post in this forum....hope I can attach a picture in my first trial lol....forgive me if I failed [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> My first Selma in Navy that I bought a year an half ago [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> http://36.media.tumblr.com/26bdb4ea784f76a5f21c0c48a0215a72/tumblr_nxip0dyBN31uiwo1mo1_1280.jpg




Gorgeous!! The Selma in navy is a classic and goes with everything!


----------



## Eunchan

Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!! The Selma in navy is a classic and goes with everything!



Thank you ^^ indeed....it's my fave classic color so far and I've been abusing her too much &#128514;


----------



## trefusisgirl

Eunchan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> First post in this forum....hope I can attach a picture in my first trial lol....forgive me if I failed [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> My first Selma in Navy that I bought a year an half ago [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> http://36.media.tumblr.com/26bdb4ea784f76a5f21c0c48a0215a72/tumblr_nxip0dyBN31uiwo1mo1_1280.jpg




Hello, welcome to the forum.

The navy Selma is a classic that will last forever.  I love your charm as well, it goes perfectly with your lovely bag.

Well done for water marking your photo as well. It's something we all need to do since we discovered people are stealing our photos for themselves.[emoji106]&#127995;&#128578;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Eunchan said:


> Hi ladies,
> First post in this forum....hope I can attach a picture in my first trial lol....forgive me if I failed &#128517;
> 
> My first Selma in Navy that I bought a year an half ago &#128516;
> 
> http://36.media.tumblr.com/26bdb4ea784f76a5f21c0c48a0215a72/tumblr_nxip0dyBN31uiwo1mo1_1280.jpg



Welcome! love the fob.. great classic color.


----------



## Nichaidez

My large all black Campbell....loving this bag for the fall


----------



## Eunchan

trefusisgirl said:


> Hello, welcome to the forum.
> 
> The navy Selma is a classic that will last forever.  I love your charm as well, it goes perfectly with your lovely bag.
> 
> Well done for water marking your photo as well. It's something we all need to do since we discovered people are stealing our photos for themselves.[emoji106]&#127995;&#128578;



Thank you for welcoming me so nicely ^.^

I only have 2 Michael Kors bags, this one is the first and I have to admitt my preferences are "safe colors" and Navy was on the top of my list since the beginning. The Bomgom charm was a gift from my Korean friend. 
About the watermark, yes I had few bad experiences about people taking my photo or my draw, since then I added a watermark to mine -.-".


----------



## trefusisgirl

Eunchan said:


> Thank you for welcoming me so nicely ^.^
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 2 Michael Kors bags, this one is the first and I have to admitt my preferences are "safe colors" and Navy was on the top of my list since the beginning. The Bomgom charm was a gift from my Korean friend.
> 
> About the watermark, yes I had few bad experiences about people taking my photo or my draw, since then I added a watermark to mine -.-".




What style is your other bag?  We all like to see new members and lots of photos of their bags.

That is such a lovely gift, what a nice friend.

Sad isn't it that people take photos like that, it is so dishonest.

Enjoy the purse forum, it is such a great place to meet like minded handbag lovers and also there is so much other stuff on here like make up threads, jewellery.  I have learned so much since being on here and hope you find the same.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Eunchan said:


> Thank you for welcoming me so nicely ^.^
> 
> I only have 2 Michael Kors bags, this one is the first and I have to admitt my preferences are "safe colors" and Navy was on the top of my list since the beginning. The Bomgom charm was a gift from my Korean friend.
> About the watermark, yes I had few bad experiences about people taking my photo or my draw, since then I added a watermark to mine -.-".



Nothing wrong with "only" having 2... that is all i have too. A Marly shoulder bag in black w/GHW & a Jet shot crossbody in Peanut, so i am pretty neutral myself lol.


----------



## acm1134

Using my Scarlett Miranda (:


----------



## Pinkalicious

acm1134 said:


> Using my Scarlett Miranda (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182965




Love this! I wish I could wear winter clothes. Still flip flop weather here in San Diego. We only get occasional showers at night


----------



## BeachBagGal

acm1134 said:


> Using my Scarlett Miranda (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182965




Goorgeous.. love the color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

acm1134 said:


> Using my Scarlett Miranda (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182965



HOw pretty! looks great w/your boots too. 



Pinkalicious said:


> Love this! I wish I could wear winter clothes. Still flip flop weather here in San Diego. We only get occasional showers at night



Hmm we were 3 degrees below freezing last night, would you like that sent over?


----------



## cdtracing

acm1134 said:


> Using my Scarlett Miranda (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182965



Your bag looks awesome!  And matches your rain boots!!


----------



## keishapie1973

acm1134 said:


> Using my Scarlett Miranda (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182965



Loving the whole look.....


----------



## Pinkalicious

HesitantShopper said:


> Hmm we were 3 degrees below freezing last night, would you like that sent over?



LOL yes please!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

acm1134 said:


> Using my Scarlett Miranda (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182965




Stunning and loving the co-ordinating footwear.  I have fallen in love with miranda she is so beautiful.


----------



## ubo22

acm1134 said:


> Using my Scarlett Miranda (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182965


Great outfit, acm1134!  I'm loving that scarlett Miranda with the matching rain boots.


----------



## acm1134

Thank you ladies (:


----------



## myluvofbags

Just picked this cutie up.   Called the  Daria clutch.   There was also a fuchsia and blue color.   I really liked the blue but I just picked up a Cobalt blue bag.   I realized I have a party to go to this weekend and will be in red and thought this would be perfect.   It seems to hold alot and I like how it just molds to your body when holding it under my arm.  It does come with a short strap.


----------



## vhelya

acm1134 said:


> Using my Scarlett Miranda (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182965




Wooow it's a beautiful bag..


----------



## vhelya

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this cutie up.   Called the  Daria clutch.   There was also a fuchsia and blue color.   I really liked the blue but I just picked up a Cobalt blue bag.   I realized I have a party to go to this weekend and will be in red and thought this would be perfect.   It seems to hold alot and I like how it just molds to your body when holding it under my arm.  It does come with a short strap.




Love your clutch [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this cutie up.   Called the  Daria clutch.   There was also a fuchsia and blue color.   I really liked the blue but I just picked up a Cobalt blue bag.   I realized I have a party to go to this weekend and will be in red and thought this would be perfect.   It seems to hold alot and I like how it just molds to your body when holding it under my arm.  It does come with a short strap.



Very nice!!!! It's going to look great with your outfit.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this cutie up.   Called the  Daria clutch.   There was also a fuchsia and blue color.   I really liked the blue but I just picked up a Cobalt blue bag.   I realized I have a party to go to this weekend and will be in red and thought this would be perfect.   It seems to hold alot and I like how it just molds to your body when holding it under my arm.  It does come with a short strap.




Oooo love it! HOT!


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Oooo love it! HOT!



Thanks!


----------



## myluvofbags

Wanted to say thanks to multiple but I can't figure out how to multi quote on my phone.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Just picked this cutie up.   Called the  Daria clutch.   There was also a fuchsia and blue color.   I really liked the blue but I just picked up a Cobalt blue bag.   I realized I have a party to go to this weekend and will be in red and thought this would be perfect.   It seems to hold alot and I like how it just molds to your body when holding it under my arm.  It does come with a short strap.



Wonderful color! great how it has a long strap!


----------



## reginaPhalange

myluvofbags said:


> Wanted to say thanks to multiple but I can't figure out how to multi quote on my phone.




Tap a post > hit more > hit multi-quote > tap all quotes you wish to quote > hit the multi-quote icon in the top right and you're good to reply as you'd like


----------



## myluvofbags

reginaPhalange said:


> Tap a post > hit more > hit multi-quote > tap all quotes you wish to quote > hit the multi-quote icon in the top right and you're good to reply as you'd like



I can on the web but don't have these options on my phone app.


----------



## reginaPhalange

myluvofbags said:


> I can on the web but don't have these options on my phone app.




I'm using the iPhone app, so I'm not sure how the app is on other operating systems, sorry I couldn't be of any help.


----------



## vhelya

myluvofbags said:


> I can on the web but don't have these options on my phone app.




I usually hit quote then cut --> hit another quote and paste the previous quote --> select all and cut again --> hit another quote again and paste --> repeat as many as u want [emoji16]

After all quotes then I write a reply


----------



## Eunchan

trefusisgirl said:


> What style is your other bag?  We all like to see new members and lots of photos of their bags.
> 
> That is such a lovely gift, what a nice friend.
> 
> Sad isn't it that people take photos like that, it is so dishonest.
> 
> Enjoy the purse forum, it is such a great place to meet like minded handbag lovers and also there is so much other stuff on here like make up threads, jewellery.  I have learned so much since being on here and hope you find the same.



Hi dear,
Sorry for the late reply. Thank you, yess actually I've been enjoying and observing lots of post before I finally decide to buy an MK bag ^.^. 
My other MK Bag is still the large Selma in the (still basic eheheh) color luggage. I just bought it a month ago and I haven't really used it. I'll take her out soon and I will try to take photos of her. I alway carry lots of stuff because I work in a bank that's why Large Selma become my first preference ^^.


----------



## Eunchan

HesitantShopper said:


> Nothing wrong with "only" having 2... that is all i have too. A Marly shoulder bag in black w/GHW & a Jet shot crossbody in Peanut, so i am pretty neutral myself lol.


Hi dear, 
Sorry for the late reply.
To be honest I only buy an MK bag for special occasions such my birthday ^.^ as for me It's quite expensive here in Asia....for example my large Selma costs almost USD 500 in an MK boutique in my country. And the MK boutique doesn't have Sale to often like in The US or Canada. So I have to pay full price for the 2 MK bags that I own &#128563;.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Eunchan said:


> Hi dear,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply. Thank you, yess actually I've been enjoying and observing lots of post before I finally decide to buy an MK bag ^.^.
> 
> My other MK Bag is still the large Selma in the (still basic eheheh) color luggage. I just bought it a month ago and I haven't really used it. I'll take her out soon and I will try to take photos of her. I alway carry lots of stuff because I work in a bank that's why Large Selma become my first preference ^^.




Yes for my job my go to's are always my large Selmas and now my large Sutton as I have to carry a lot of stuff around all the time.  They are brilliant work bags.

I love luggage it is a classic colour and will go with things forever.  My Sutton is navy, white & luggage and I have pebbled leather luggage bags but I wouldn't say no to a medium Selma in luggage for weekends.


----------



## Eunchan

trefusisgirl said:


> Yes for my job my go to's are always my large Selmas and now my large Sutton as I have to carry a lot of stuff around all the time.  They are brilliant work bags.
> 
> I love luggage it is a classic colour and will go with things forever.  My Sutton is navy, white & luggage and I have pebbled leather luggage bags but I wouldn't say no to a medium Selma in luggage for weekends.


True dear....I always try to minimize what I want to bring in my bag but still I cannot go with a smaller bag for work don't know why &#128514;
Luggage in pebbled leather seems so beautiful &#128525;...I hope one day I could have one in pebbled leather like yours...
Hahah ya I think the large Selma feels too heavy for weekend....


----------



## HesitantShopper

Eunchan said:


> Hi dear,
> Sorry for the late reply.
> To be honest I only buy an MK bag for special occasions such my birthday ^.^ as for me It's quite expensive here in Asia....for example my large Selma costs almost USD 500 in an MK boutique in my country. And the MK boutique doesn't have Sale to often like in The US or Canada. So I have to pay full price for the 2 MK bags that I own &#128563;.



That's to bad. Honestly, the sales here aren't the best either, i find the US has the best because they have the department store option, something not available here.


----------



## lcaddict

Large Greenwich black with dusty rose interior. It sparkles in the sunlight!!!


----------



## Sarah03

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3187444
> 
> 
> Large Greenwich black with dusty rose interior. It sparkles in the sunlight!!!




Beautiful. I love this color combo.


----------



## VADFH3

Just arrived today MK Hamilton Traveler in Merlot.


----------



## keishapie1973

VADFH3 said:


> Just arrived today MK Hamilton Traveler in Merlot.



It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## VADFH3

keishapie1973 said:


> It's gorgeous!!!!



Thanks so much!!! I'm in love. Lol


----------



## Sarah03

VADFH3 said:


> Just arrived today MK Hamilton Traveler in Merlot.




Merlot really suits this bag!  Gorgeous.


----------



## VADFH3

Sarah03 said:


> Merlot really suits this bag!  Gorgeous.



Thanks!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## laurelenas

VADFH3 said:


> Just arrived today MK Hamilton Traveler in Merlot.




It's beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## VADFH3

laurelenas said:


> It's beautiful. Enjoy!



Thank you!!


----------



## andral5

VADFH3 said:


> Just arrived today MK Hamilton Traveler in Merlot.



Oooh myyy, she's so gorgeous!!!


----------



## ka.gonenc

Here is my beautiful Miranda. Sorry picture is dark will make better one when we go out together again


----------



## VADFH3

andral5 said:


> Oooh myyy, she's so gorgeous!!!



Thanks!!


----------



## Sarah03

ka.gonenc said:


> Here is my beautiful Miranda. Sorry picture is dark will make better one when we go out together again




Very nice!!


----------



## andral5

ka.gonenc said:


> Here is my beautiful Miranda. Sorry picture is dark will make better one when we go out together again



Beauties! Is she a kinda yellow-ish color, or light brown? Doesn't look like beige. Just curious.


----------



## CinthiaZ

VADFH3 said:


> Just arrived today MK Hamilton Traveler in Merlot.


Gorgeous! Really love this in Merlot! Great bag! Have always loved the Traveler. Is this the new one in pebbled leather ? Or is it the Vitello Calf hide?


----------



## CinthiaZ

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3187444
> 
> 
> Large Greenwich black with dusty rose interior. It sparkles in the sunlight!!!


Sweet! I love the contrasting colors on the Greenwich bags. Very Nice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

VADFH3 said:


> Just arrived today MK Hamilton Traveler in Merlot.




Pretty, pretty color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ka.gonenc said:


> Here is my beautiful Miranda. Sorry picture is dark will make better one when we go out together again




Veeery nice!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3187444
> 
> 
> Large Greenwich black with dusty rose interior. It sparkles in the sunlight!!!




Very pretty color combo!


----------



## ka.gonenc

I dont know with which color it goes in MK but i would call it more like yellow. Perfect to color this winter for me


----------



## Esquared72

Picked up this lovely lady at Belk today for 25% off....the large Bedford Belted Shoulder Bag in Merlot. Love it - roomy without being too big, nice strap drop, and I just love that luscious Venus leather! [emoji7]
View attachment 3187705


----------



## MKB0925

eehlers said:


> Picked up this lovely lady at Belk today for 25% off....the large Bedford Belted Shoulder Bag in Merlot. Love it - roomy without being too big, nice strap drop, and I just love that luscious Venus leather! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3187705




Very pretty! Love the color and style. Perfect everyday bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Picked up this lovely lady at Belk today for 25% off....the large Bedford Belted Shoulder Bag in Merlot. Love it - roomy without being too big, nice strap drop, and I just love that luscious Venus leather! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3187705




Gooorgeous!! I've been eyeing this bag online. Any mod shots you could post?


----------



## VADFH3

CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous! Really love this in Merlot! Great bag! Have always loved the Traveler. Is this the new one in pebbled leather ? Or is it the Vitello Calf hide?



It is the pebbled version. The pic doesn't do it justice. Lol


----------



## CinthiaZ

eehlers said:


> Picked up this lovely lady at Belk today for 25% off....the large Bedford Belted Shoulder Bag in Merlot. Love it - roomy without being too big, nice strap drop, and I just love that luscious Venus leather! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3187705


Gorgeous! That leather looks so soft and love that color. Merlot is really hot this season, but burgundy wine has always been my favorite color. You are styling! Very Nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

ka.gonenc said:


> Here is my beautiful Miranda. Sorry picture is dark will make better one when we go out together again


Very nice. Great neutral color. Can't go wrong with the Miranda Tote. Enjoy!


----------



## trefusisgirl

ka.gonenc said:


> I dont know with which color it goes in MK but i would call it more like yellow. Perfect to color this winter for me




Yey it arrived, that is a gorgeous bag. Having seen yours when you got it authenticated I am on the hunt now and seeing these pics just makes me want one even more.

Such a lovely colour for all times of year and really looks good on you.&#128578;


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> Gooorgeous!! I've been eyeing this bag online. Any mod shots you could post?




Thanks! I don't have any mod shots yet, but I'll try and take a couple either tonight or tomorrow. [emoji4]


----------



## Esquared72

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty! Love the color and style. Perfect everyday bag!







CinthiaZ said:


> Gorgeous! That leather looks so soft and love that color. Merlot is really hot this season, but burgundy wine has always been my favorite color. You are styling! Very Nice!




Thank you! I'm a sucker for MK's soft leather bags. So squishy soft!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Picked up this lovely lady at Belk today for 25% off....the large Bedford Belted Shoulder Bag in Merlot. Love it - roomy without being too big, nice strap drop, and I just love that luscious Venus leather! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3187705



what a great bag and the color TDF. Reminds me of my Marly without side pockets. A great everyday bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

ka.gonenc said:


> Here is my beautiful Miranda. Sorry picture is dark will make better one when we go out together again



Looks great on you!



ka.gonenc said:


> I dont know with which color it goes in MK but i would call it more like yellow. Perfect to color this winter for me



Very supple looking!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3187444
> 
> 
> Large Greenwich black with dusty rose interior. It sparkles in the sunlight!!!



Nice, love the contrasting interior color. 



VADFH3 said:


> Just arrived today MK Hamilton Traveler in Merlot.



What a great color on this bag!


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I don't have any mod shots yet, but I'll try and take a couple either tonight or tomorrow. [emoji4]




Great! Thanks!


----------



## smileydimples

ka.gonenc said:


> I dont know with which color it goes in MK but i would call it more like yellow. Perfect to color this winter for me



I love it congrats


----------



## CinthiaZ

eehlers said:


> Thank you! I'm a sucker for MK's soft leather bags. So squishy soft!


I know Me too! His leather bags are awesome!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Running around doing some errands with this new cutie on my arm... Greenwich in Dusty Rose


----------



## andral5

CoachGirl12 said:


> Running around doing some errands with this new cutie on my arm... Greenwich in Dusty Rose



+1
Very... strategic photo!


----------



## HesitantShopper

CoachGirl12 said:


> Running around doing some errands with this new cutie on my arm... Greenwich in Dusty Rose


Adorable! and love your outfit and jewelry!


----------



## bellevie0891

lcaddict said:


> View attachment 3187444
> 
> 
> Large Greenwich black with dusty rose interior. It sparkles in the sunlight!!!




Absolutely beautiful


----------



## bellevie0891

CoachGirl12 said:


> Running around doing some errands with this new cutie on my arm... Greenwich in Dusty Rose



I hate using the "on point" saying but holy crap.... Your whole outfit is ON POINT


----------



## CoachGirl12

andral5 said:


> +1
> Very... strategic photo!


Thank you!



HesitantShopper said:


> Adorable! and love your outfit and jewelry!


Thanks hun!



bellevie0891 said:


> I hate using the "on point" saying but holy crap.... Your whole outfit is ON POINT


haha! Thanks girl!


----------



## Esquared72

BeachBagGal said:


> Great! Thanks!




My apologies...I'm super schlubby today. Watching football and just threw on one of  DH's baggy sweaters. [emoji6]

So - not the best mod shots but hopefully give you an idea.  I'm 5'6".

View attachment 3188611

View attachment 3188612


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> My apologies...I'm super schlubby today. Watching football and just threw on one of  DH's baggy sweaters. [emoji6]
> 
> So - not the best mod shots but hopefully give you an idea.  I'm 5'6".
> 
> View attachment 3188611
> 
> View attachment 3188612



Looks great on you! love the slouchy of it.


----------



## Esquared72

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great on you! love the slouchy of it.




Thanks. It's definitely a bag that will become a big, luscious pile of slouchy smoosh with use. [emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

eehlers said:


> My apologies...I'm super schlubby today. Watching football and just threw on one of  DH's baggy sweaters. [emoji6]
> 
> So - not the best mod shots but hopefully give you an idea.  I'm 5'6".
> 
> View attachment 3188611
> 
> View attachment 3188612



Looks great!  Thanks for the mod shots.


----------



## myluvofbags

So I did not wear red as I had planned to at a party and decided to return the red clutch as I really didn't think it would get any use.   So instead I picked up this Selma in Merlot, cinder and black.   This one will definitely be used,  lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> So I did not wear red as I had planned to at a party and decided to return the red clutch as I really didn't think it would get any use.   So instead I picked up this Selma in Merlot, cinder and black.   This one will definitely be used,  lol.



SO nice! i love the colorblock bags!


----------



## x_tina

My first michael kors bag .. will have a next purchase for this brand


----------



## myluvofbags

x_tina said:


> My first michael kors bag .. will have a next purchase for this brand



Congrats and welcome!  Looks like luggage color.  A great start to your collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

eehlers said:


> My apologies...I'm super schlubby today. Watching football and just threw on one of  DH's baggy sweaters. [emoji6]
> 
> So - not the best mod shots but hopefully give you an idea.  I'm 5'6".
> 
> View attachment 3188611
> 
> View attachment 3188612




Okay awesome, thanks! .  Such a pretty color!


----------



## CinthiaZ

eehlers said:


> My apologies...I'm super schlubby today. Watching football and just threw on one of  DH's baggy sweaters. [emoji6]
> 
> So - not the best mod shots but hopefully give you an idea.  I'm 5'6".
> 
> View attachment 3188611
> 
> View attachment 3188612


Such a pretty bag and season appropriate color. Love it!


----------



## CinthiaZ

x_tina said:


> My first michael kors bag .. will have a next purchase for this brand


Very nice. Love the Sutton. The compartments are great on this bag. So functional and classy.


----------



## CinthiaZ

myluvofbags said:


> So I did not wear red as I had planned to at a party and decided to return the red clutch as I really didn't think it would get any use.   So instead I picked up this Selma in Merlot, cinder and black.   This one will definitely be used,  lol.


So pretty in my favorite color!  That Merlot looks great with the cinder and black. Wow! NICE! I love how different it is . . Very nice!


----------



## CinthiaZ

OK, here comes Miss Flashy Pants! lol!  This is quite flashy in this metallic silver, but I know how to tone it down with the right clothes. Really dresses up a pair of jeans. Taking her out tomorrow. First time out of the house since my surgery and nothing  will say "I'm ALIVE and doin fine! " better than this. lol! 

MK Chain ID Tote.


----------



## trefusisgirl

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, here comes Miss Flashy Pants! lol!  This is quite flashy in this metallic silver, but I know how to tone it down with the right clothes. Really dresses up a pair of jeans. Taking her out tomorrow. First time out of the house since my surgery and nothing  will say "I'm ALIVE and doin fine! " better than this. lol!
> 
> MK Chain ID Tote.




You will rock that and it is a great first outing bag, a real statement piece.  Hope ur doing fine in ur recovery.x


----------



## trefusisgirl

x_tina said:


> My first michael kors bag .. will have a next purchase for this brand




Welcome to your new addiction lol.  That is a great bag, luggage is a timeless colour and the Sutton is a great style, I use mine all the time for work as I find the fact the poppers open to expand the space really useful.

Oh we on here are all sure this won't be ur first and last, we know, we've been there!

Enjoy the Kors forums, we are a happy bunch of people sharing our love of this gorgeous brand.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, here comes Miss Flashy Pants! lol!  This is quite flashy in this metallic silver, but I know how to tone it down with the right clothes. Really dresses up a pair of jeans. Taking her out tomorrow. First time out of the house since my surgery and nothing  will say "I'm ALIVE and doin fine! " better than this. lol!
> 
> MK Chain ID Tote.



How glitzy and fun!


----------



## HesitantShopper

x_tina said:


> My first michael kors bag .. will have a next purchase for this brand



Great color! welcome to the MK brand & forum.


----------



## BeachBagGal

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, here comes Miss Flashy Pants! lol!  This is quite flashy in this metallic silver, but I know how to tone it down with the right clothes. Really dresses up a pair of jeans. Taking her out tomorrow. First time out of the house since my surgery and nothing  will say "I'm ALIVE and doin fine! " better than this. lol!
> 
> MK Chain ID Tote.



Oh wow BAM! What a fun flashy girl! 

I hope you had a speedy recovery!


----------



## myluvofbags

CinthiaZ said:


> OK, here comes Miss Flashy Pants! lol!  This is quite flashy in this metallic silver, but I know how to tone it down with the right clothes. Really dresses up a pair of jeans. Taking her out tomorrow. First time out of the house since my surgery and nothing  will say "I'm ALIVE and doin fine! " better than this. lol!
> 
> MK Chain ID Tote.



Yes, great bag to say here i am everyone!  Enjoy your outing.


----------



## CinthiaZ

trefusisgirl said:


> You will rock that and it is a great first outing bag, a real statement piece.  Hope ur doing fine in ur recovery.x





HesitantShopper said:


> How glitzy and fun!





BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow BAM! What a fun flashy girl!
> 
> I hope you had a speedy recovery!





myluvofbags said:


> Yes, great bag to say here i am everyone!  Enjoy your outing.




Thanks Ladies! This really is a fun bag. I have to be in the mood for it though,when feeling bold and sassy, which isn't every day. I only break this one out every so often. It sure turns a lot of heads. I always get a lot of compliments on it. The guys seem to teally like it the most. I even had one come up to me at the store and ask me where I got it, because he wanted to get one for his gal.  I told him good luck, as they are no longer available and very hard to find. You can find them used but usually only in black. Not a good idea to buy your girlfriend a used bag! lol!


----------



## Heather C

So happy I found this beautiful wallet to match my travel tote !


----------



## myluvofbags

Heather C said:


> So happy I found this beautiful wallet to match my travel tote !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190135



Wow that white is nice.  With saffiano at least it should be easy to maintain.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Heather C said:


> So happy I found this beautiful wallet to match my travel tote !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190135



Great find! white makes such a crisp looking bag! i could never dare lol.


----------



## HesitantShopper

CinthiaZ said:


> Thanks Ladies! This really is a fun bag. I have to be in the mood for it though,when feeling bold and sassy, which isn't every day. I only break this one out every so often. It sure turns a lot of heads. I always get a lot of compliments on it. The guys seem to teally like it the most. I even had one come up to me at the store and ask me where I got it, because he wanted to get one for his gal.  I told him good luck, as they are no longer available and very hard to find. You can find them used but usually only in black. Not a good idea to buy your girlfriend a used bag! lol!



LOL too funny!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Yay, my dark dune heels came in the mail today, what do you think? Going to wear them with a dark blue dress for an upcoming winter wedding.


----------



## HesitantShopper

DiamondsForever said:


> Yay, my dark dune heels came in the mail today, what do you think? Going to wear them with a dark blue dress for an upcoming winter wedding.



Sounds perfect! heels look great with it too!


----------



## DiamondsForever

HesitantShopper said:


> Sounds perfect! heels look great with it too!



 They're such a great colour match, photo doesn't really do justice!


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Yay, my dark dune heels came in the mail today, what do you think? Going to wear them with a dark blue dress for an upcoming winter wedding.




That works! Heels are low so you can dance the night away. [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Yay, my dark dune heels came in the mail today, what do you think? Going to wear them with a dark blue dress for an upcoming winter wedding.



Sounds like a very classy outfit!!!


----------



## ubo22

DiamondsForever said:


> Yay, my dark dune heels came in the mail today, what do you think? Going to wear them with a dark blue dress for an upcoming winter wedding.


DiamondsForever, you're so great at matching your accessory colors!    I love the heels.  They'll look great with your dress and bag for the wedding.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Yay, my dark dune heels came in the mail today, what do you think? Going to wear them with a dark blue dress for an upcoming winter wedding.




Lovely, can't beat clarks for comfort and style.  I have a pair of brogues from them in that colour.  Classic style that will go with trousers, skirts and dresses.


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> That works! Heels are low so you can dance the night away. [emoji3]



You're on my wave length BeachBagGal! I love to dance, can't be in discomfort. I'm nearly 5'10 so lucky not to need to wear very high heels. DH is only fractionally taller than me so I try not to make him feel short! 




keishapie1973 said:


> Sounds like a very classy outfit!!!



Thanks Keishapie! Hopefully it will all come together nicely. The bride isn't wearing white, but I checked and I can wear blue. Phew!



ubo22 said:


> DiamondsForever, you're so great at matching your accessory colors!    I love the heels.  They'll look great with your dress and bag for the wedding.



Thanks Ubo, that's such a great compliment. You know me, love matching accessories 



trefusisgirl said:


> Lovely, can't beat clarks for comfort and style.  I have a pair of brogues from them in that colour.  Classic style that will go with trousers, skirts and dresses.



Ooh are your brogues this season? I love Clark's, so comfy. Isn't the colour great IRL. Seriously goes with everything. Going to struggle to save the shoes for the wedding but I don't want to trash them beforehand as they're patent leather.

Question to you all, is the medium Selma OK to use as a bag for a wedding? Or do you think my Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody would be a better choice because of the size? I'm undecided.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> You're on my wave length BeachBagGal! I love to dance, can't be in discomfort. I'm nearly 5'10 so lucky not to need to wear very high heels. DH is only fractionally taller than me so I try not to make him feel short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keishapie! Hopefully it will all come together nicely. The bride isn't wearing white, but I checked and I can wear blue. Phew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ubo, that's such a great compliment. You know me, love matching accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh are your brogues this season? I love Clark's, so comfy. Isn't the colour great IRL. Seriously goes with everything. Going to struggle to save the shoes for the wedding but I don't want to trash them beforehand as they're patent leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Question to you all, is the medium Selma OK to use as a bag for a wedding? Or do you think my Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody would be a better choice because of the size? I'm undecided.




I think so i've got a compass brogue in shingle and a patent plain mushroom brogue.  I didn't get them off the clarks website but I know they are still sold. I couldn't decide which pair when they arrived so kept both as they won't date just like yours.  

I also like the hamble brogues they do, but have a joules pair nearly the same so decided I didn't need them as well.

As for bag.  Me I would go Selma having a medium myself it is more versatile as you can elegantly carry in crook of arm, or by handles, or crossbody, or over shoulder so goes from wedding to discoing down at an evening do.

Oh and I got live shots of kors bags from harvey nics, edinburgh earlier!  They have a good discount on, I sent a photo back of the one I would prefer, not any he sent! Jet set tote (one with front pocket,) with silver hardware in taupe.  Fingers crossed, it is a good saving it would be £143 rather than £220.


----------



## keishapie1973

DiamondsForever said:


> Question to you all, is the medium Selma OK to use as a bag for a wedding? Or do you think my Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody would be a better choice because of the size? I'm undecided.



Bag twins on the medium dd Selma. I think it would be perfect. I actually purchased it for all the events that I didn't want to carry a large bag. I think the Jet Set Crossbody is more casual. The Selma will look better with the outfit that you described.....


----------



## DiamondsForever

trefusisgirl said:


> I think so i've got a compass brogue in shingle and a patent plain mushroom brogue.  I didn't get them off the clarks website but I know they are still sold. I couldn't decide which pair when they arrived so kept both as they won't date just like yours.
> 
> I also like the hamble brogues they do, but have a joules pair nearly the same so decided I didn't need them as well.
> 
> As for bag.  Me I would go Selma having a medium myself it is more versatile as you can elegantly carry in crook of arm, or by handles, or crossbody, or over shoulder so goes from wedding to discoing down at an evening do.
> 
> Oh and I got live shots of kors bags from harvey nics, edinburgh earlier!  They have a good discount on, I sent a photo back of the one I would prefer, not any he sent! Jet set tote (one with front pocket,) with silver hardware in taupe.  Fingers crossed, it is a good saving it would be £143 rather than £220.



Ooh is this the jet set tote in Cinder?! £143 is an amazing price! I would defo go for it if he can find it. I had such a hard time deciding between dark dune and cinder on holiday. Its a fab colour and the  SHW is just beautiful! I would really love to see a picture if DH brings it home for you! He's been gone a while, when's he due home?


----------



## DiamondsForever

QUOTE=keishapie1973;29462113]Bag twins on the medium dd Selma. I think it would be perfect. I actually purchased it for all the events that I didn't want to carry a large bag. I think the Jet Set Crossbody is more casual. The Selma will look better with the outfit that you described.....[/QUOTE]

Yay bag twins  

I think you're right, JS xbody is quite a casual bag. I was thinking I could shorten the strap and use as a shoulder bag. But the Selma in the crook of the arm would get a few more bits in for the day.... I'm using my medium dark dune as a work bag at the moment and have to admit that I'm missing the space in large dark khaki Selma! I was getting so used to having all that room.....


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> You're on my wave length BeachBagGal! I love to dance, can't be in discomfort. I'm nearly 5'10 so lucky not to need to wear very high heels. DH is only fractionally taller than me so I try not to make him feel short!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keishapie! Hopefully it will all come together nicely. The bride isn't wearing white, but I checked and I can wear blue. Phew!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ubo, that's such a great compliment. You know me, love matching accessories
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh are your brogues this season? I love Clark's, so comfy. Isn't the colour great IRL. Seriously goes with everything. Going to struggle to save the shoes for the wedding but I don't want to trash them beforehand as they're patent leather.
> 
> Question to you all, is the medium Selma OK to use as a bag for a wedding? Or do you think my Dark Dune Jet Set Crossbody would be a better choice because of the size? I'm undecided.



I would go with the crossbody for the wedding. You can easily wear it if you want to go dancing and not worry about it being left unattended at the table or if you're standing around socializing and having cocktails and appys it will keep your hands free. Recently I wore my black Cindy crossbody to an evening wedding at a yacht club and it was perfect and dressy enough with gold hardware. Than again I'm slightly partial to crossbodies lol. I'm sure either one you choose will look nice.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Using my new dusty Rose medium Cynthia today. Got her yesterday from the Macy's sale


----------



## BeachBagGal

lillywillowbug said:


> Using my new dusty Rose medium Cynthia today. Got her yesterday from the Macy's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192672




So pretty and classy looking!


----------



## myluvofbags

lillywillowbug said:


> Using my new dusty Rose medium Cynthia today. Got her yesterday from the Macy's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192672



Sorry pretty, especially with the stitching.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lillywillowbug said:


> Using my new dusty Rose medium Cynthia today. Got her yesterday from the Macy's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192672



How pretty! super feminine.


----------



## MDT

lillywillowbug said:


> Using my new dusty Rose medium Cynthia today. Got her yesterday from the Macy's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192672




So pretty. Love the stitching!


----------



## Sarah03

My new Sloan from the Bloomingdales F&F sale. Black with SHW!


----------



## lillywillowbug

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and classy looking!







myluvofbags said:


> Sorry pretty, especially with the stitching.







HesitantShopper said:


> How pretty! super feminine.







MDT said:


> So pretty. Love the stitching!







Sarah03 said:


> My new Sloan from the Bloomingdales F&F sale. Black with SHW!
> View attachment 3192983
> 
> View attachment 3192984




THANKS everyone!! I'm really loving the Cynthia style. She's a little heavy, but her beauty wins over a little weight. Tempted to get another one, but trying to not have multiples of the same style since I already have 3 selmas. She fits a good amount too and is nice for organization.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Sarah03 said:


> My new Sloan from the Bloomingdales F&F sale. Black with SHW!
> View attachment 3192983
> 
> View attachment 3192984




Congrats on your new bag! She's a beauty!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Sarah03 said:


> My new Sloan from the Bloomingdales F&F sale. Black with SHW!
> View attachment 3192983
> 
> View attachment 3192984



Has great compartments! SHW is unusual with a black bag but definitely suits it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> My new Sloan from the Bloomingdales F&F sale. Black with SHW!
> View attachment 3192983
> 
> View attachment 3192984




Ooooo gooorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039; How are you liking?


----------



## BeachBagGal

My new cutie I got from the recent Macy's sale. It was on sale and then another sale on top of that plus an extra 20% off. Orig $198 and it came out to be $88!!! This is the Bedford Double Gusset Crossbody in black with silver hw. I love it! It has 3 pockets inside and then another snap pocket on the back that holds my iPhone 6. There are 6 card slots inside along with a cash pocket behind it (love that!). It's small, but it's roomy and can hold a lot. I wanted something small to wear crossbody that I could also toss in a larger bag if I didn't want to carry the larger one around. I wish the lining was lighter, but oh well, I'm used to that with MK bags these days lol. [emoji3]






	

		
			
		

		
	
 the back pocket


----------



## Sarah03

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo gooorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039; How are you liking?



I'm loving it. I was looking for an occasion bag that would hold a decent amount, & this fits the bill!  The leather is amazingly soft. The look is very elegant. 



HesitantShopper said:


> Has great compartments! SHW is unusual with a black bag but definitely suits it.



I agree! I have the Susannah shoulder bag in black with gold hardware, so this is a nice change. 



lillywillowbug said:


> Congrats on your new bag! She's a beauty!!



Thank you!

Here are some additional pics-




I really like the look of this bag.  It's so elegant, and it is a great price for the quality of the leather. Heck, why spend thousands when you can get this gorgeous bag for a fraction of the price? MK hit it out of the park with this one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> I'm loving it. I was looking for an occasion bag that would hold a decent amount, & this fits the bill!  The leather is amazingly soft. The look is very elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I have the Susannah shoulder bag in black with gold hardware, so this is a nice change.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Here are some additional pics-
> View attachment 3193519
> View attachment 3193521
> View attachment 3193523
> 
> I really like the look of this bag.  It's so elegant, and it is a great price for the quality of the leather. Heck, why spend thousands when you can get this gorgeous bag for a fraction of the price? MK hit it out of the park with this one!




Wow that does hold a lot. So pretty! Love all the pink in there! [emoji3]


----------



## cny1941

Sarah03 said:


> My new Sloan from the Bloomingdales F&F sale. Black with SHW!
> View attachment 3192983
> 
> View attachment 3192984



Wow..gorgeous. Love black with SHW too. 





BeachBagGal said:


> My new cutie I got from the recent Macy's sale. It was on sale and then another sale on top of that plus an extra 20% off. Orig $198 and it came out to be $88!!! This is the Bedford Double Gusset Crossbody in black with silver hw. I love it! It has 3 pockets inside and then another snap pocket on the back that holds my iPhone 6. There are 6 card slots inside along with a cash pocket behind it (love that!). It's small, but it's roomy and can hold a lot. I wanted something small to wear crossbody that I could also toss in a larger bag if I didn't want to carry the larger one around. I wish the lining was lighter, but oh well, I'm used to that with MK bags these days lol. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3193517
> 
> View attachment 3193520
> 
> View attachment 3193524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back pocket




So cute. This bag holds more than it looks. Congrats!


----------



## trefusisgirl

Sarah03 said:


> My new Sloan from the Bloomingdales F&F sale. Black with SHW!
> View attachment 3192983
> 
> View attachment 3192984



Bag twin, I have her as well, she is super stylish and such a soft leather.  I love the smell when I open the dustbag.  She is a very classy bird lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> My new cutie I got from the recent Macy's sale. It was on sale and then another sale on top of that plus an extra 20% off. Orig $198 and it came out to be $88!!! This is the Bedford Double Gusset Crossbody in black with silver hw. I love it! It has 3 pockets inside and then another snap pocket on the back that holds my iPhone 6. There are 6 card slots inside along with a cash pocket behind it (love that!). It's small, but it's roomy and can hold a lot. I wanted something small to wear crossbody that I could also toss in a larger bag if I didn't want to carry the larger one around. I wish the lining was lighter, but oh well, I'm used to that with MK bags these days lol. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3193517
> 
> View attachment 3193520
> 
> View attachment 3193524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back pocket



Wow that is a bit of a bargain buy, congrats on the deal you got.  I love the Bedford Crossbody.  I had the previous version without the flap, but sadly she just got sold, as I never used her.  I nearly cried, as it was such a lovely bag, but just never got used.I remember when I bought her, rather than have a carrier bag, I put her inside the Selma I was carrying and she fitted perfectly.


----------



## trefusisgirl

DiamondsForever said:


> Ooh is this the jet set tote in Cinder?! £143 is an amazing price! I would defo go for it if he can find it. I had such a hard time deciding between dark dune and cinder on holiday. Its a fab colour and the  SHW is just beautiful! I would really love to see a picture if DH brings it home for you! He's been gone a while, when's he due home?



He didn't find it, they were out of stock in the store and to order online meant it would arrive in store the day after he gets home, so had to pass.  Gutted, as I just loved the combination with the shw.  Quite unusual to see shw I have found over here at the moment.  Ah well, not like I really NEED anymore bags now is it.

Yes, he has been gone a while, he's not home till next week.  There has been a lot less washing in our house lol.  My son and I know who produces the most, and it is neither of us!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

lillywillowbug said:


> Using my new dusty Rose medium Cynthia today. Got her yesterday from the Macy's sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192672



Lovely, gorgeous colour and Cynthia is a great style, I have the monogrammed one of her.  I have seen this before on websites and the stitching really makes it stand out (in a very good way.)

That will look lovely a nice colour for the seasons we are coming into now, a bit of cheer.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Wow that is a bit of a bargain buy, congrats on the deal you got.  I love the Bedford Crossbody.  I had the previous version without the flap, but sadly she just got sold, as I never used her.  I nearly cried, as it was such a lovely bag, but just never got used.I remember when I bought her, rather than have a carrier bag, I put her inside the Selma I was carrying and she fitted perfectly.



Aww well if you're not using her it's better you sell her and get some money to use for future bag purchases lol. I'm looking forward to using mine and will be bringing it with me when I'm out of town for Thanksgiving.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My new cutie I got from the recent Macy's sale. It was on sale and then another sale on top of that plus an extra 20% off. Orig $198 and it came out to be $88!!! This is the Bedford Double Gusset Crossbody in black with silver hw. I love it! It has 3 pockets inside and then another snap pocket on the back that holds my iPhone 6. There are 6 card slots inside along with a cash pocket behind it (love that!). It's small, but it's roomy and can hold a lot. I wanted something small to wear crossbody that I could also toss in a larger bag if I didn't want to carry the larger one around. I wish the lining was lighter, but oh well, I'm used to that with MK bags these days lol. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3193517
> 
> View attachment 3193520
> 
> View attachment 3193524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back pocket



Definitely a cutie! sounds super organized as well. You do get used to the black liner i know i have with my Marly.


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Definitely a cutie! sounds super organized as well. You do get used to the black liner i know i have with my Marly.




Thanks! Yeah true about the liner...at least I don't have to worry about it showing stains lol.


----------



## Sarah03

trefusisgirl said:


> Bag twin, I have her as well, she is super stylish and such a soft leather.  I love the smell when I open the dustbag.  She is a very classy bird lol.



Lol. She's a classy bird, indeed!  You're right, the smell of this leather is absolutely amazing. 



cny1941 said:


> Wow..gorgeous. Love black



Thank you!



BeachBagGal said:


> Wow that does hold a lot. So pretty! Love all the pink in there! [emoji3]




Thanks!  I'm a pink-loving fool.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww well if you're not using her it's better you sell her and get some money to use for future bag purchases lol. I'm looking forward to using mine and will be bringing it with me when I'm out of town for Thanksgiving.




Brilliant for that, enjoy thanksgiving.  I am in UK but my son was saying the other day he wishes we did celebrate it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Brilliant for that, enjoy thanksgiving.  I am in UK but my son was saying the other day he wishes we did celebrate it.



Thanks! I figured it'll fit perfectly inside my RM MAM I'm bringing. Then when I want something small to use I can take out the crossbody. I already tried it out and it fits perfectly in the MAM with all my other stuff in there.    Thanksgiving is fun...eat a lot and hang out with friends and family, and football.


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Brilliant for that, enjoy thanksgiving.  I am in UK but my son was saying the other day he wishes we did celebrate it.




You can. It's honestly just family and friends enjoying a huge meal together and feeling thankful....[emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> My new cutie I got from the recent Macy's sale. It was on sale and then another sale on top of that plus an extra 20% off. Orig $198 and it came out to be $88!!! This is the Bedford Double Gusset Crossbody in black with silver hw. I love it! It has 3 pockets inside and then another snap pocket on the back that holds my iPhone 6. There are 6 card slots inside along with a cash pocket behind it (love that!). It's small, but it's roomy and can hold a lot. I wanted something small to wear crossbody that I could also toss in a larger bag if I didn't want to carry the larger one around. I wish the lining was lighter, but oh well, I'm used to that with MK bags these days lol. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3193517
> 
> View attachment 3193520
> 
> View attachment 3193524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back pocket




Okay so I just discovered that the chain is actually removable so you can carry it as a clutch! How cool is that!!! Nowhere in any of the descriptions of this bag does it say you can remove the chain.


----------



## trefusisgirl

BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks! I figured it'll fit perfectly inside my RM MAM I'm bringing. Then when I want something small to use I can take out the crossbody. I already tried it out and it fits perfectly in the MAM with all my other stuff in there.    Thanksgiving is fun...eat a lot and hang out with friends and family, and football.



You got me, till the word football, nope, no, just no, the football in UK obviously isn't the same as the US, and for me here, it is all about the players, not about the game itself and how much they are worth, how much they can get in endorsements.  I feel in US it is about the game and the crowd willing them on.  There is so much money ploughed into it here and players transfer for ridiculous amounts.  Rugby for me, as here I find it a lot better game and it is about the game, not the transfer fees.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Okay so I just discovered that the chain is actually removable so you can carry it as a clutch! How cool is that!!! Nowhere in any of the descriptions of this bag does it say you can remove the chain.
> View attachment 3194549



How cool is that!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> How cool is that!




I know right!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## snsaundersva

I guess this is the place for MK Addicts. I've slowly been phasing my other bags out of my collection so here are a few of my MK babies.


----------



## snsaundersva

A few more


----------



## snsaundersva

Most recent love....


----------



## vhelya

snsaundersva said:


> Most recent love....




Oow what a lovely collection [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Love the hamilton traveler so much [emoji7]


----------



## S00

BeachBagGal said:


> My new cutie I got from the recent Macy's sale. It was on sale and then another sale on top of that plus an extra 20% off. Orig $198 and it came out to be $88!!! This is the Bedford Double Gusset Crossbody in black with silver hw. I love it! It has 3 pockets inside and then another snap pocket on the back that holds my iPhone 6. There are 6 card slots inside along with a cash pocket behind it (love that!). It's small, but it's roomy and can hold a lot. I wanted something small to wear crossbody that I could also toss in a larger bag if I didn't want to carry the larger one around. I wish the lining was lighter, but oh well, I'm used to that with MK bags these days lol. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3193517
> 
> View attachment 3193520
> 
> View attachment 3193524
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back pocket


Wow great deal, I've been eyeing on the same bag. Heading over to Macy's hope the deal is still around.


----------



## trefusisgirl

snsaundersva said:


> I guess this is the place for MK Addicts. I've slowly been phasing my other bags out of my collection so here are a few of my MK babies.




That is one gorgeous collection and I am particularly loving the hamilton, is it dusky rose?  Difficult to tell colour on my phone.  All of them so versatile.


----------



## trefusisgirl

snsaundersva said:


> A few more




Also lovin the riley and the jet set tote.  You have a really lovely array of styles.  Congrats on ur collection.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Just bought, pearl grey and black large selma with shw.


----------



## keishapie1973

snsaundersva said:


> A few more





snsaundersva said:


> Most recent love....



Very nice!!! My favorites are your two Travelers and your color block Riley.....


----------



## keishapie1973

trefusisgirl said:


> Just bought, pearl grey and black large selma with shw.
> 
> View attachment 3195096
> View attachment 3195097



Ooh, I love that color combo!!!! Very nice. Congrats.....


----------



## cdtracing

trefusisgirl said:


> Just bought, pearl grey and black large selma with shw.
> 
> View attachment 3195096
> View attachment 3195097



That's a very elegant & sophisticated color combo!  Hello, Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## x_tina

trefusisgirl said:


> Just bought, pearl grey and black large selma with shw.
> 
> View attachment 3195096
> View attachment 3195097




Really a nice combo one.


----------



## trefusisgirl

keishapie1973 said:


> Ooh, I love that color combo!!!! Very nice. Congrats.....







cdtracing said:


> That's a very elegant & sophisticated color combo!  Hello, Gorgeous!!!!







x_tina said:


> Really a nice combo one.




Thanks ladies, it is has already had my work stuff transferred to it, so ready for me to use for my working week next week.


----------



## BeachBagGal

trefusisgirl said:


> Just bought, pearl grey and black large selma with shw.
> 
> View attachment 3195096
> View attachment 3195097



Very nice! Classy color combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

S00 said:


> Wow great deal, I've been eyeing on the same bag. Heading over to Macy's hope the deal is still around.



I hope it works out! Keep us posted.


----------



## S00

BeachBagGal said:


> I hope it works out! Keep us posted.


Not a good deal in AUD, $200 something + shipping, so passing on that one.


----------



## BeachBagGal

S00 said:


> Not a good deal in AUD, $200 something + shipping, so passing on that one.



Oh ugh yeah.


----------



## HesitantShopper

snsaundersva said:


> I guess this is the place for MK Addicts. I've slowly been phasing my other bags out of my collection so here are a few of my MK babies.





snsaundersva said:


> A few more





snsaundersva said:


> Most recent love....



What a great collection! such a variety of colors and styles!


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Just bought, pearl grey and black large selma with shw.
> 
> View attachment 3195096
> View attachment 3195097



what a pretty combination~


----------



## lluuccka

Recent purchases


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> Recent purchases



Oh, My!!  Lots of goodies!!  Congratulations on your great haul!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> Recent purchases



loving your Ava and her goodies, especially her mini me.  Those loafers look so comfy, congrats on some lovely purchases.


----------



## x_tina

lluuccka said:


> Recent purchases


Wow. the happiness of shopping and the poison of savings. hahaha. I love all the mini one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> Recent purchases



What a great haul!


----------



## melbo

lluuccka said:


> Recent purchases



Omg, the are gorgeous! Love your Ava! What beauties!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Getting my bags ready for the roadtrip....RM MAM and MK Bedford Gusset crossbody (1st outing). Little MK fits perfectly inside my MAM.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Getting my bags ready for the roadtrip....RM MAM and MK Bedford Gusset crossbody (1st outing). Little MK fits perfectly inside my MAM.
> 
> View attachment 3197592



Those are some great looking travel companions!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Those are some great looking travel companions!




Thanks! I've managed to get everything in the MAM. She's heavy, but she's loaded. Looking forward to using the MK crossbody! She'll seem like a feather after lugging around the MAM. Lol


----------



## Miats

Sarah03 said:


> I'm loving it. I was looking for an occasion bag that would hold a decent amount, & this fits the bill!  The leather is amazingly soft. The look is very elegant.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I have the Susannah shoulder bag in black with gold hardware, so this is a nice change.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Here are some additional pics-
> View attachment 3193519
> View attachment 3193521
> View attachment 3193523
> 
> I really like the look of this bag.  It's so elegant, and it is a great price for the quality of the leather. Heck, why spend thousands when you can get this gorgeous bag for a fraction of the price? MK hit it out of the park with this one!



I like that it has silver hard wear as oppose to gold, so much more elegant .


----------



## Prada Psycho

cathy660 said:


> My friend told me that Michael Kors Handbags look beautiful and elegant. She suggested that I can purchase one at_* ecdrop. *_But I have no idea how to distinguish the quality. Anybody who can help?


:nospam::nospam::nospam::nospam::nospam:

Counterfeit site!!!


----------



## trefusisgirl

My newest little lady, Bedford tassle medium in luggage (outlet version.) Have been lusting after one for a while as only have (only she says lol,) 2 x crossbody bags and I like the versatility of this one as you can use the short strap (which you can still sling over your shoulder,) or the long for crossbody.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. It cost me what I sold my Bedford double gusset for and I know I will use this one not have it sitting there still with the tags on.


----------



## oluchika

Got this at Dillards this morning. As much as I love neutrals, I actually didn't own any black bags prior to the ones I purchased today. I usually carry large bags so the medium size will be a change for me but I really do like it!


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> Recent purchases



Love everything, especially the shoes! Right up my alley. Enjoy them all!


----------



## trefusisgirl

oluchika said:


> Got this at Dillards this morning. As much as I love neutrals, I actually didn't own any black bags prior to the ones I purchased today. I usually carry large bags so the medium size will be a change for me but I really do like it!




Oh that is a stunner I love black with shw and this quilted stitching look is lovely.

Congrats hope u got a fab deal on it.


----------



## lluuccka

.


----------



## lluuccka

cdtracing said:


> Oh, My!!  Lots of goodies!!  Congratulations on your great haul!!





x_tina said:


> Wow. the happiness of shopping and the poison of savings. hahaha. I love all the mini one.





HesitantShopper said:


> What a great haul!





melbo said:


> Omg, the are gorgeous! Love your Ava! What beauties!





andral5 said:


> Love everything, especially the shoes! Right up my alley. Enjoy them all!





trefusisgirl said:


> loving your Ava and her goodies, especially her mini me.  Those loafers look so comfy, congrats on some lovely purchases.




Thank you all ladies! I couldn't resist, I just bought three more pompom  and one more bag (and this bag is going to be my 18th MK bag). I'm going to  show you when I get them!  Sometimes I feel like I'm quite hard shopaholic


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> Thank you all ladies! I couldn't resist, I just bought three more pompom  and one more bag (and this bag is going to be my 18th MK bag). I'm going to  show you when I get them!  Sometimes I feel like I'm quite hard shopaholic




Ha ha that must mean I am too I think I am on 18 or 19 as of my new one today.  Nothing wrong with having a lotta bags lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

Hi everyone. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Did some holiday shopping. Bag on the left is an Emery in steel gray for my daughter and a Riley for me.


----------



## oluchika

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh that is a stunner I love black with shw and this quilted stitching look is lovely.
> 
> Congrats hope u got a fab deal on it.



That's what sold me was the stitching and silver hw. I'm liking the medium more that I thought I would. Dillard's sale was take 50% off bags that were already reduced. I paid $103+taxes (originally $298 so almost 60% off). Also snagged a Coach Ryder in black for $87! Wasn't too bad!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Did some holiday shopping. Bag on the left is an Emery in steel gray for my daughter and a Riley for me.



what great bags! saw the Emery in the other thread, such a cute bag and i always say how much i love Riley's!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Did some holiday shopping. Bag on the left is an Emery in steel gray for my daughter and a Riley for me.



Great bags.  What a wonderful mother you are!!!  And of course, you have to get something for yourself.  Prices are just too good to pass up!!!!


----------



## x_tina

myluvofbags said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Did some holiday shopping. Bag on the left is an Emery in steel gray for my daughter and a Riley for me.


how big the first one? I love it.


----------



## myluvofbags

x_tina said:


> how big the first one? I love it.



Here's the info off MK site


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you had a wonderful Thanksgiving! Did some holiday shopping. Bag on the left is an Emery in steel gray for my daughter and a Riley for me.




Very nice!!! Your daughter will love it. [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

trefusisgirl said:


> My newest little lady, Bedford tassle medium in luggage (outlet version.) Have been lusting after one for a while as only have (only she says lol,) 2 x crossbody bags and I like the versatility of this one as you can use the short strap (which you can still sling over your shoulder,) or the long for crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It cost me what I sold my Bedford double gusset for and I know I will use this one not have it sitting there still with the tags on.




Beautiful bag...love the luggage color and seems like the perfect size bag for everyday!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> Here's the info off MK site



wow, so many pockets! awesome.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag...love the luggage color and seems like the perfect size bag for everyday!



Yes for me perfect for weekends, as I have to tote so much stuff round during the week I use my Selmas and Sutton, this just wouldn't fit all the rubbish in.  I love the versatility of it and the colour goes with anything.


----------



## Handbagaddict96

I picked up these two (large Greenwich is dusty rose & large Hamilton in navy) this Black Friday along with a black leather Campbell that will be put up for Christmas! I have over 30 handbags, but who's counting &#128521;


----------



## Scooch

Handbagaddict96 said:


> I picked up these two (large Greenwich is dusty rose & large Hamilton in navy) this Black Friday along with a black leather Campbell that will be put up for Christmas! I have over 30 handbags, but who's counting [emoji6]




Very nice! I was tempted by the navy Hamilton today but I was good! Doesn't mean I'll be good tomorrow [emoji57]


----------



## Aya89

Hi everyone, here are my new collection, MK JET SET TRAVEL TOTE in pearl grey & MK FULTON CHAIN SHOULDER BAG in heritage blue[emoji12]


----------



## trefusisgirl

Aya89 said:


> Hi everyone, here are my new collection, MK JET SET TRAVEL TOTE in pearl grey & MK FULTON CHAIN SHOULDER BAG in heritage blue[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200524
> View attachment 3200528




Lovely colours, congrats on two new beautiful bags.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Handbagaddict96 said:


> I picked up these two (large Greenwich is dusty rose & large Hamilton in navy) this Black Friday along with a black leather Campbell that will be put up for Christmas! I have over 30 handbags, but who's counting [emoji6]




Stunning, particularly the greenwich they are such a versatile bag and I love love love dusky rose.  Congrats.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aya89 said:


> Hi everyone, here are my new collection, MK JET SET TRAVEL TOTE in pearl grey & MK FULTON CHAIN SHOULDER BAG in heritage blue[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200524
> View attachment 3200528



Great bags, wonderful colors too.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Handbagaddict96 said:


> I picked up these two (large Greenwich is dusty rose & large Hamilton in navy) this Black Friday along with a black leather Campbell that will be put up for Christmas! I have over 30 handbags, but who's counting &#128521;



Very nice! DR is such a lovely color. The Hamilton is a great classic piece.


----------



## BeachBagGal

BeachBagGal said:


> Getting my bags ready for the roadtrip....RM MAM and MK Bedford Gusset crossbody (1st outing). Little MK fits perfectly inside my MAM.
> 
> View attachment 3197592



Just a follow up...the Bedford Gusset crossbody worked out PERFECT while I was out of town. I took it with me on Thanksgiving day...out in the city walking around...evening time for dinner and drinks. It fit perfectly in my larger bag. I love it so much I just ordered another one in DD from Bloomies for Cyber Mon.


----------



## cdtracing

Congratulations on all your great finds & purchases!!  I'm on a purse ban but I can still enjoy everyone elses!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> Just a follow up...the Bedford Gusset crossbody worked out PERFECT while I was out of town. I took it with me on Thanksgiving day...out in the city walking around...evening time for dinner and drinks. It fit perfectly in my larger bag. I love it so much I just ordered another one in DD from Bloomies for Cyber Mon.



Glad it worked out for you!


----------



## donutsprinkles

Here is the Dillon East/West Satchel in Dusty Rose from recent Macy's sales. I have loved her from afar ever since I saw her in June!  So glad I got it while it was still available.

This bag is quite small compared to what I normally carry, so it's been a real lesson in downsizing for my own shoulder's/back's sake! This will be my Spring/Summer bag for 2016. It's my first pink bag.

Originally I thought it was like a Hamilton without the heavy lock (which I didn't like since my bags weigh a ton already). I later saw that this is more than likely inspired by the YSL Sac Du Jour that has accordion sides, but I like the MMK version because of the East/West length that isn't as boxy as its inspiration.

I don't like that MK copied the button snaps from the YSL style, since I find it not really functional in expanding the YSL nor the MK (I played around with them in the store) and it feels weird to have snaps open. I like the key lanyard in the Dillon but I don't use it since I have a Gucci key pouch that is quick to see.

On ban island until I find a cute and compact wallet that can fit in this bag, maybe an LV or a Gucci if the compact styles I'd like are still available in 2016.


----------



## HesitantShopper

donutsprinkles said:


> Here is the Dillon East/West Satchel in Dusty Rose from recent Macy's sales. I have loved her from afar ever since I saw her in June!  So glad I got it while it was still available.
> 
> This bag is quite small compared to what I normally carry, so it's been a real lesson in downsizing for my own shoulder's/back's sake! This will be my Spring/Summer bag for 2016. It's my first pink bag.
> 
> Originally I thought it was like a Hamilton without the heavy lock (which I didn't like since my bags weigh a ton already). I later saw that this is more than likely inspired by the YSL Sac Du Jour that has accordion sides, but I like the MMK version because of the East/West length that isn't as boxy as its inspiration.
> 
> I don't like that MK copied the button snaps from the YSL style, since I find it not really functional in expanding the YSL nor the MK (I played around with them in the store) and it feels weird to have snaps open. I like the key lanyard in the Dillon but I don't use it since I have a Gucci key pouch that is quick to see.
> 
> On ban island until I find a cute and compact wallet that can fit in this bag, maybe an LV or a Gucci if the compact styles I'd like are still available in 2016.



Super cute! and i love the DR. I do get where your coming from with downsizing, i used to carry small bags but since i got my Marly i cannot carry smaller.. i feel like i am missing something.  

You've made a great choice for your spring/summer bag.


----------



## Aya89

trefusisgirl said:


> Lovely colours, congrats on two new beautiful bags.




Thank you, trefusisgirl[emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## Aya89

HesitantShopper said:


> Great bags, wonderful colors too.




Thanks, Hesitantshopper![emoji106][emoji12]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Getting my bags ready for the roadtrip....RM MAM and MK Bedford Gusset crossbody (1st outing). Little MK fits perfectly inside my MAM.
> 
> View attachment 3197592




I just love the MAM! The MK Bedford gusset looks like a handy little bag. Def a must have. 



trefusisgirl said:


> My newest little lady, Bedford tassle medium in luggage (outlet version.) Have been lusting after one for a while as only have (only she says lol,) 2 x crossbody bags and I like the versatility of this one as you can use the short strap (which you can still sling over your shoulder,) or the long for crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It cost me what I sold my Bedford double gusset for and I know I will use this one not have it sitting there still with the tags on.




Versatile! Loving luggage color lately



oluchika said:


> Got this at Dillards this morning. As much as I love neutrals, I actually didn't own any black bags prior to the ones I purchased today. I usually carry large bags so the medium size will be a change for me but I really do like it!




Black is my favorite!



Handbagaddict96 said:


> I picked up these two (large Greenwich is dusty rose & large Hamilton in navy) this Black Friday along with a black leather Campbell that will be put up for Christmas! I have over 30 handbags, but who's counting [emoji6]




30!! Niceeeeee
The dusty rose Greenwich is gorgeous. I've been obsessed with that color lately. I feel it's a classic but still different.



Aya89 said:


> Hi everyone, here are my new collection, MK JET SET TRAVEL TOTE in pearl grey & MK FULTON CHAIN SHOULDER BAG in heritage blue[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3200524
> View attachment 3200528




Pearl grey is the perfect grey imo.
The Fulton is also a good score!



donutsprinkles said:


> Here is the Dillon East/West Satchel in Dusty Rose from recent Macy's sales. I have loved her from afar ever since I saw her in June!  So glad I got it while it was still available.
> 
> This bag is quite small compared to what I normally carry, so it's been a real lesson in downsizing for my own shoulder's/back's sake! This will be my Spring/Summer bag for 2016. It's my first pink bag.
> 
> Originally I thought it was like a Hamilton without the heavy lock (which I didn't like since my bags weigh a ton already). I later saw that this is more than likely inspired by the YSL Sac Du Jour that has accordion sides, but I like the MMK version because of the East/West length that isn't as boxy as its inspiration.
> 
> I don't like that MK copied the button snaps from the YSL style, since I find it not really functional in expanding the YSL nor the MK (I played around with them in the store) and it feels weird to have snaps open. I like the key lanyard in the Dillon but I don't use it since I have a Gucci key pouch that is quick to see.
> 
> On ban island until I find a cute and compact wallet that can fit in this bag, maybe an LV or a Gucci if the compact styles I'd like are still available in 2016.




Gorgeous!! I just got dusty rose Hamilton traveler. I can't wait to use it, I think the color is perfect for all year.


----------



## donutsprinkles

You're right, dusty rose probably goes well with any season! It pulls purple when I wear purple or denim. Congrats on your Hamilton traveler! I think it's neat that you can actually unlock the belt area.


----------



## myluvofbags

donutsprinkles said:


> Here is the Dillon East/West Satchel in Dusty Rose from recent Macy's sales. I have loved her from afar ever since I saw her in June!  So glad I got it while it was still available.
> 
> This bag is quite small compared to what I normally carry, so it's been a real lesson in downsizing for my own shoulder's/back's sake! This will be my Spring/Summer bag for 2016. It's my first pink bag.
> 
> Originally I thought it was like a Hamilton without the heavy lock (which I didn't like since my bags weigh a ton already). I later saw that this is more than likely inspired by the YSL Sac Du Jour that has accordion sides, but I like the MMK version because of the East/West length that isn't as boxy as its inspiration.
> 
> I don't like that MK copied the button snaps from the YSL style, since I find it not really functional in expanding the YSL nor the MK (I played around with them in the store) and it feels weird to have snaps open. I like the key lanyard in the Dillon but I don't use it since I have a Gucci key pouch that is quick to see.
> 
> On ban island until I find a cute and compact wallet that can fit in this bag, maybe an LV or a Gucci if the compact styles I'd like are still available in 2016.



Congrats I adore my DR Dillon. I actually like to have the snaps unbuttoned as I find the opening too small otherwise. It's only about a little over an inch of space but means a lot to me otherwise I probably wouldn't use it.


----------



## trefusisgirl

Another new addition have been looking out since I got my iphone 6 plus. Jet Set large wallet in black with ghw.  Handy and practical.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 as it can be a mini clutch bag. Ideal when I just need to nip put as usually I have to carry Kors wallet and iphone on top of each other.

Another TK Maxx find, didn't even make it to the shelf, I spotted it whilst assistant was unloading items to put on display.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> Another new addition have been looking out since I got my iphone 6 plus. Jet Set large wallet in black with ghw.  Handy and practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as it can be a mini clutch bag. Ideal when I just need to nip put as usually I have to carry Kors wallet and iphone on top of each other.
> 
> Another TK Maxx find, didn't even make it to the shelf, I spotted it whilst assistant was unloading items to put on display.



Very nice! and your right super handy, done with the wrist strap.


----------



## cny1941

trefusisgirl said:


> Another new addition have been looking out since I got my iphone 6 plus. Jet Set large wallet in black with ghw.  Handy and practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as it can be a mini clutch bag. Ideal when I just need to nip put as usually I have to carry Kors wallet and iphone on top of each other.
> 
> Another TK Maxx find, didn't even make it to the shelf, I spotted it whilst assistant was unloading items to put on display.




Glad to know there is large wallet that could fit the 6+. Love love and black is timeless.


----------



## aunt_sweden

My new darlings, medium hamilton tz in blush and small bedford cross body in luggage &#10084;


----------



## BeachBagGal

aunt_sweden said:


> My new darlings, medium hamilton tz in blush and small bedford cross body in luggage [emoji173]




Lovely!!! I just got the small Bedford in the same color and deciding if it's going to work for me. It's so cute though! How are you liking yours?


----------



## HesitantShopper

aunt_sweden said:


> My new darlings, medium hamilton tz in blush and small bedford cross body in luggage &#10084;



Very nice choices!


----------



## aunt_sweden

BeachBagGal said:


> Lovely!!! I just got the small Bedford in the same color and deciding if it's going to work for me. It's so cute though! How are you liking yours?



Thank's  i haven't use mine yet. I hope i will like it as u said it's very cute. But it also quite small. I will have to use a tiny wallet &#128540;


----------



## tnguyen87

My DBF got me this bag yesterday for only $87 after tax! Purple is my favorite color and it isn't often he buys me a bag. I usually buy my own so it's very special to me! &#128522;


----------



## tnguyen87

^ I don't know why the picture is sideways!


----------



## myluvofbags

tnguyen87 said:


> My DBF got me this bag yesterday for only $87 after tax! Purple is my favorite color and it isn't often he buys me a bag. I usually buy my own so it's very special to me! &#128522;



Congrats on your beautiful new bag! I &#128156; purple too!


----------



## donutsprinkles

tnguyen87 said:


> My DBF got me this bag yesterday for only $87 after tax! Purple is my favorite color and it isn't often he buys me a bag. I usually buy my own so it's very special to me! &#128522;


I love the Dillon! It's a lovely purple, too. Is this the Small Satchel or the E/W Satchel (12.5" long)? And is that a Mickey charm?


----------



## tnguyen87

myluvofbags said:


> Congrats on your beautiful new bag! I &#128156; purple too!



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## tnguyen87

donutsprinkles said:


> I love the Dillon! It's a lovely purple, too. Is this the Small Satchel or the E/W Satchel (12.5" long)? And is that a Mickey charm?



It's the small. And yes, it's a Mikey charm I got as a gift when my friends went to Disney!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tnguyen87 said:


> My DBF got me this bag yesterday for only $87 after tax! Purple is my favorite color and it isn't often he buys me a bag. I usually buy my own so it's very special to me! &#128522;



what a great color(and price!) Cute fob too.


----------



## cdtracing

tnguyen87 said:


> My DBF got me this bag yesterday for only $87 after tax! Purple is my favorite color and it isn't often he buys me a bag. I usually buy my own so it's very special to me! &#128522;



Awwwww. How sweet!!  And that's a steal of a deal!!  Love the color!


----------



## kj_whodoff

Got a charm to add to my wristlet. Love how big it is lol.


----------



## tnguyen87

cdtracing said:


> Awwwww. How sweet!!  And that's a steal of a deal!!  Love the color!



Thank you!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

kj_whodoff said:


> Got a charm to add to my wristlet. Love how big it is lol.
> View attachment 3202705



How fun! great pop of color too.


----------



## vangiepuff

Hamilton in iris


----------



## vangiepuff

No flash


----------



## HesitantShopper

vangiepuff said:


> No flash



very nice color! great poof too.


----------



## cdtracing

I love all your new bags, Ladies!!!  Keep those pics coming!


----------



## vangiepuff

hesitantshopper said:


> very nice color! Great poof too.



thanks!!


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> I love all your new bags, Ladies!!!  Keep those pics coming!



Me too! This forum is pumping! Love it!


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Me too! This forum is pumping! Love it!



  We have some real power shoppers here & they're getting some killer bags at great pricing!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Love all the new bags and poof balls!!!


----------



## mar_png

vangiepuff said:


> Hamilton in iris



i also have a hamilton ini scarlet, i like it so much!!  fit in every occasion


----------



## vangiepuff

Bought used last week for a great price so happy it looks new. Medium jet set snap pocket tote.


----------



## vangiepuff

Backside


----------



## cdtracing

vangiepuff said:


> Bought used last week for a great price so happy it looks new. Medium jet set snap pocket tote.



Very nice.  That's a great carry all bag.  There are some really good deals on pre-loved bags out the for those who look.


----------



## vangiepuff

Thanks


----------



## HesitantShopper

vangiepuff said:


> Bought used last week for a great price so happy it looks new. Medium jet set snap pocket tote.



Looks super roomy, great outside pocket!


----------



## kj_whodoff

HesitantShopper said:


> How fun! great pop of color too.




Thank you!  I wanted the ballet color but it wasn't available, but I think I love the rose more.


----------



## vangiepuff

Holds more than what you would think  That's what I like about it. It's nice when you don't feel like carrying a huge bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

I so want a poof. keep looking but being from uk am limited in where I can look.  I want a ballet pink one with shw.  Or something in a taupe colour.  Will keep looking as they look so nice in all the photos I keep seeing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

trefusisgirl said:


> I so want a poof. keep looking but being from uk am limited in where I can look.  I want a ballet pink one with shw.  Or something in a taupe colour.  Will keep looking as they look so nice in all the photos I keep seeing.



I know i have wanted one for_ever_ My store at least according to online stock info has a Merlot, i am going to check this out. I adore that color but dont' need another bag(yea, i know ..wth is need? lol) anyhooo.. just need to brave the mall. icky.


----------



## B_girl_

[/ATTACH]


My 2 new babies! Early christmas gifts  my tulip cynthia, and my black, merlot and cinder sutton


----------



## myluvofbags

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> My 2 new babies! Early christmas gifts  my tulip cynthia, and my black, merlot and cinder sutton



I like the Cynthia in tulip and twins on the color block Merlot only mine is a Selma. The holidays are great, lol!


----------



## B_girl_

myluvofbags said:


> I like the Cynthia in tulip and twins on the color block Merlot only mine is a Selma. The holidays are great, lol!


Thank you! And yea i thought it would be a good winter bag and i got 25 percent off with the friends and family with macys!


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> My 2 new babies! Early christmas gifts  my tulip cynthia, and my black, merlot and cinder sutton



what lovely new babies!


----------



## MKbaglover

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> My 2 new babies! Early christmas gifts  my tulip cynthia, and my black, merlot and cinder sutton


Very pretty, I think Tulip is a lovely shade of pink.


----------



## MDT

B_girl_ said:


> [/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> My 2 new babies! Early christmas gifts  my tulip cynthia, and my black, merlot and cinder sutton



Loving tulip on the Cynthia!


----------



## B_girl_

HesitantShopper said:


> what lovely new babies!


Thank youu!


----------



## B_girl_

MKbaglover said:


> Very pretty, I think Tulip is a lovely shade of pink.


Thank you! And I do as well its not to light but not to hot pink either


----------



## B_girl_

MDT said:


> Loving tulip on the Cynthia!


Thank you! Me too! I fell in love with it when I saw it in this style


----------



## MDT

B_girl_ said:


> Thank you! Me too! I fell in love with it when I saw it in this style



I need to add a Cynthia to my collection. Certain colors just look so nice on this bag, but I can never break myself away from the Selma or Hamilton! Maybe my next MK will be a Cynthia!


----------



## cny1941

Bedford large zip clutch in tulip and olive. They're large but slim perfect for keeping things organized in my large tote/Selma.


----------



## Bootlover07

Large Riley in black and silver


----------



## Sarah03

Bootlover07 said:


> Large Riley in black and silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206333




Love [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Bootlover07

Mod shots. I thought the large peanut looked too large on me but the black seems to work!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Mod shots. I thought the large peanut looked too large on me but the black seems to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206340
> View attachment 3206341




Awesome bag & it looks great on you!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Mod shots. I thought the large peanut looked too large on me but the black seems to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206340
> View attachment 3206341




You finally got it!!! It looks great on you. Not too big at all....[emoji3]


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3206291
> 
> 
> Bedford large zip clutch in tulip and olive. They're large but slim perfect for keeping things organized in my large tote/Selma.



Great colors! i can see them being very handy in your bags. 



Bootlover07 said:


> Large Riley in black and silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206333






Bootlover07 said:


> Mod shots. I thought the large peanut looked too large on me but the black seems to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206340
> View attachment 3206341




Looks great on you!


----------



## cny1941

HesitantShopper said:


> Great colors! i can see them being very handy in your bags.




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## MKbaglover

I thought I would post pics of my two new bags!  My Dad has been improving and has been getting me to take money out so he can put together Christmas envelopes for us, so I knew how much I was getting.  I then got an email about a private sale in MK and went in on Thursday night (the sale only lasted a few hours) and I saw a bag I really wanted for 30% off.  I decided to buy it and use my Dad's money so I can show him what he got me sooner rather than later.  My husband was with me and he decided to treat me and bought me a second surprise (it wasn't on sale though).  So here we have the Collins Stud in Walnut from my Dad and Cherry Cindy messenger as the surprise gift!


----------



## Daziedazie1

tnguyen87 said:


> My DBF got me this bag yesterday for only $87 after tax! Purple is my favorite color and it isn't often he buys me a bag. I usually buy my own so it's very special to me! &#128522;



This is a gorgeous colour x


----------



## Daziedazie1

lluuccka said:


> Recent purchases



I really love the pink bag


----------



## HesitantShopper

MKbaglover said:


> I thought I would post pics of my two new bags!  My Dad has been improving and has been getting me to take money out so he can put together Christmas envelopes for us, so I knew how much I was getting.  I then got an email about a private sale in MK and went in on Thursday night (the sale only lasted a few hours) and I saw a bag I really wanted for 30% off.  I decided to buy it and use my Dad's money so I can show him what he got me sooner rather than later.  My husband was with me and he decided to treat me and bought me a second surprise (it wasn't on sale though).  So here we have the Collins Stud in Walnut from my Dad and Cherry Cindy messenger as the surprise gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206915
> View attachment 3206916



Very nice. Glad your father is improving.


----------



## aunt_sweden

MKbaglover said:


> I thought I would post pics of my two new bags!  My Dad has been improving and has been getting me to take money out so he can put together Christmas envelopes for us, so I knew how much I was getting.  I then got an email about a private sale in MK and went in on Thursday night (the sale only lasted a few hours) and I saw a bag I really wanted for 30% off.  I decided to buy it and use my Dad's money so I can show him what he got me sooner rather than later.  My husband was with me and he decided to treat me and bought me a second surprise (it wasn't on sale though).  So here we have the Collins Stud in Walnut from my Dad and Cherry Cindy messenger as the surprise gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206915
> View attachment 3206916



Really love that collins stud. Cherry Cindy are also pretty &#9786;


----------



## keishapie1973

MKbaglover said:


> I thought I would post pics of my two new bags!  My Dad has been improving and has been getting me to take money out so he can put together Christmas envelopes for us, so I knew how much I was getting.  I then got an email about a private sale in MK and went in on Thursday night (the sale only lasted a few hours) and I saw a bag I really wanted for 30% off.  I decided to buy it and use my Dad's money so I can show him what he got me sooner rather than later.  My husband was with me and he decided to treat me and bought me a second surprise (it wasn't on sale though).  So here we have the Collins Stud in Walnut from my Dad and Cherry Cindy messenger as the surprise gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206915
> View attachment 3206916



Very nice!!! I love both and the Cindy messenger really holds a lot.....


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> Mod shots. I thought the large peanut looked too large on me but the black seems to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206340
> View attachment 3206341




Looks great..:not too big at all!


----------



## trefusisgirl

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3206291
> 
> 
> Bedford large zip clutch in tulip and olive. They're large but slim perfect for keeping things organized in my large tote/Selma.




What lovely colours, especially the tulip, such a pretty shade.  I have one of these in orange and they are such a great size you can fit a fair bit in.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I thought I would post pics of my two new bags!  My Dad has been improving and has been getting me to take money out so he can put together Christmas envelopes for us, so I knew how much I was getting.  I then got an email about a private sale in MK and went in on Thursday night (the sale only lasted a few hours) and I saw a bag I really wanted for 30% off.  I decided to buy it and use my Dad's money so I can show him what he got me sooner rather than later.  My husband was with me and he decided to treat me and bought me a second surprise (it wasn't on sale though).  So here we have the Collins Stud in Walnut from my Dad and Cherry Cindy messenger as the surprise gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206915
> View attachment 3206916



I'm glad to hear your dad is improving. I think that'll be really nice to show him the lovely bag he bought you. The little cherry is a cutie too.


----------



## MKbaglover

HesitantShopper said:


> Very nice. Glad your father is improving.





BeachBagGal said:


> I'm glad to hear your dad is improving. I think that'll be really nice to show him the lovely bag he bought you. The little cherry is a cutie too.



Thank you, it is amazing to see the improvement.  He is aiming to be out by Christmas- unbelievable really!  I can't wait to show him as he always admires bags and commented on the Cindy today!  I haven't said about his present yet, I'm waiting to see if he improves more and I can then wait until Christmas Day, if not I will show him sooner.


----------



## MKbaglover

aunt_sweden said:


> Really love that collins stud. Cherry Cindy are also pretty &#9786;





keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! I love both and the Cindy messenger really holds a lot.....



I initially was attracted the Merlot Collins as they didn't have the Walnut but when I saw this I loved it!  

I carried the Cindy today and I was surprised how much it held and it is now my favourite saffiano messenger, I think I prefer it to the Selma messenger as the Cindy is less bulky/  more comfortable.  My husband chose it on his own, he may have forgot I had the mini Selma in Chili . I was worried they were too similar but the reds are quite different and the style is totally different (at least I can try and convince myself that!).


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3206291
> 
> 
> Bedford large zip clutch in tulip and olive. They're large but slim perfect for keeping things organized in my large tote/Selma.




These are so pretty and useful!



Bootlover07 said:


> Large Riley in black and silver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206333







Bootlover07 said:


> Mod shots. I thought the large peanut looked too large on me but the black seems to work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206340
> View attachment 3206341




Yay you got the black and silver Riley you wanted!! I think large is perfect on you. Congrats!!!


----------



## carterazo

Large Greenwich in cornflower.  I love the shape of this bag.


----------



## carterazo

carterazo said:


> Large Greenwich in cornflower.  I love the shape of this bag.



Forgot to add the picture.  :o


----------



## Sassyjgm

New Greenwich from Macy's friends and family sale. &#128522; I added a Keychain for a little glam.


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKbaglover said:


> I thought I would post pics of my two new bags!  My Dad has been improving and has been getting me to take money out so he can put together Christmas envelopes for us, so I knew how much I was getting.  I then got an email about a private sale in MK and went in on Thursday night (the sale only lasted a few hours) and I saw a bag I really wanted for 30% off.  I decided to buy it and use my Dad's money so I can show him what he got me sooner rather than later.  My husband was with me and he decided to treat me and bought me a second surprise (it wasn't on sale though).  So here we have the Collins Stud in Walnut from my Dad and Cherry Cindy messenger as the surprise gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206915
> View attachment 3206916



What a sweet story! That collins is beyond gorgeous!! I am sure your dad was happy to see what he got you  Also sweet of your husband to get you the cindy messenger! I am loving red lately.



carterazo said:


> Forgot to add the picture.  :o



Gorgeous!



Sassyjgm said:


> New Greenwich from Macy's friends and family sale. &#128522; I added a Keychain for a little glam.



Oooh the poof is the perfect addition to add some spice to basic black. love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> I initially was attracted the Merlot Collins as they didn't have the Walnut but when I saw this I loved it!
> 
> I carried the Cindy today and I was surprised how much it held and it is now my favourite saffiano messenger, I think I prefer it to the Selma messenger as the Cindy is less bulky/  more comfortable.  My husband chose it on his own, he may have forgot I had the mini Selma in Chili . I was worried they were too similar but the reds are quite different and the style is totally different (at least I can try and convince myself that!).



Funny you mention that about liking the Cindy crossbody better than Selma Messenger...I wore my Med Messenger today, and although I love it, it is on the bulkier side when you're wearing crossbody. The Cindy definitely conforms to your body better. Of course the mini messengers are so small they don't seem to stick out as much. Hmmm so I was thinking...I wonder how the Selma Med Messenger compares to the Cindy crossbody when it comes to what they hold. I might have to do a little experiment tomorrow lol...I already need to post some Cindy content pix for Sarah03. Sounds like a plan! lol

In the color comparison thread will you post pix of the Cherry vs Chili. I'm curious how the reds differ.


----------



## HesitantShopper

carterazo said:


> Forgot to add the picture.  :o



A lovely color~



Sassyjgm said:


> New Greenwich from Macy's friends and family sale. &#128522; I added a Keychain for a little glam.



Very nice, the poof def suits it!


----------



## MKbaglover

Pinkalicious said:


> What a sweet story! That collins is beyond gorgeous!! I am sure your dad was happy to see what he got you  Also sweet of your husband to get you the cindy messenger! I am loving red lately.


Thank you, red is my favourite colour.  I have four red bags now (five if you put mandarin in the red family!)!



BeachBagGal said:


> Funny you mention that about liking the Cindy crossbody better than Selma Messenger...I wore my Med Messenger today, and although I love it, it is on the bulkier side when you're wearing crossbody. The Cindy definitely conforms to your body better. Of course the mini messengers are so small they don't seem to stick out as much. Hmmm so I was thinking...I wonder how the Selma Med Messenger compares to the Cindy crossbody when it comes to what they hold. I might have to do a little experiment tomorrow lol...I already need to post some Cindy content pix for Sarah03. Sounds like a plan! lol
> 
> In the color comparison thread will you post pix of the Cherry vs Chili. I'm curious how the reds differ.


 
I was thinking the exact same thing and was planning to compare them too!  (I don't have time at the moment unfortunately).  I have posted a comparison of Cherry and Chili in the colour comparison thread.


----------



## trefusisgirl

carterazo said:


> Forgot to add the picture.  :o




That is gorgeous, cornflower is such a lovely shade and the Greenwich seems such a versatile bag, congrats.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKbaglover said:


> Thank you, red is my favourite colour.  I have four red bags now (five if you put mandarin in the red family!)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing and was planning to compare them too!  (I don't have time at the moment unfortunately).  I have posted a comparison of Cherry and Chili in the colour comparison thread.




In the Cindy thread I posted a comparison of what it holds vs Selma Med Messenger.


----------



## BeachBagGal

My little black beauties....


----------



## lluuccka

My new Bennet Crossbody Tote in gold. It's season 2012, but still like new. I got it for 80 USD. I love it!


----------



## Daziedazie1

lluuccka said:


> My new Bennet Crossbody Tote in gold. It's season 2012, but still like new. I got it for 80 USD. I love it!



WOW that's gorgeous where did u get it x


----------



## lluuccka

Daziedazie1 said:


> WOW that's gorgeous where did u get it x



At our local auction site ... I think it's kind of rare bag, I didn't find it on ebay.


----------



## Daziedazie1

lluuccka said:


> At our local auction site ... I think it's kind of rare bag, I didn't find it on ebay.



Aww man it's yum &#128523; I'm in love a suede messenger iv seen on here too with lik fringing Billy bag or something but they're hard to find too xx


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> My little black beauties....
> View attachment 3208021


Great collection!



lluuccka said:


> My new Bennet Crossbody Tote in gold. It's season 2012, but still like new. I got it for 80 USD. I love it!



What a find! lovely bag.


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> My new Bennet Crossbody Tote in gold. It's season 2012, but still like new. I got it for 80 USD. I love it!




Oh it really is stunning and I didn't realise it was gold.  So unusual and of course perfect for this time of year and what a great price.

Congrats.


----------



## lluuccka

HesitantShopper said:


> Great collection!
> 
> 
> What a find! lovely bag.





trefusisgirl said:


> Oh it really is stunning and I didn't realise it was gold.  So unusual and of course perfect for this time of year and what a great price.
> 
> Congrats.





Daziedazie1 said:


> Aww man it's yum &#128523; I'm in love a suede messenger iv seen on here too with lik fringing Billy bag or something but they're hard to find too xx



Thank you ladies  it's my 19th MK bag ... I think  I'm lost in counting right now .... kind of addiction


----------



## carterazo

Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous!




Thanks! 






HesitantShopper said:


> A lovely color~






Thank you! 




trefusisgirl said:


> That is gorgeous, cornflower is such a lovely shade and the Greenwich seems such a versatile bag, congrats.



Yes, it is quite versatile.  Thank you!


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> My little black beauties....
> View attachment 3208021




Very nice group of black. I'll have a hard time deciding which one to carry they're all so cute and beautiful


----------



## x_tina

BeachBagGal said:


> My little black beauties....
> View attachment 3208021


black is never wrong. Nice collection


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> My new Bennet Crossbody Tote in gold. It's season 2012, but still like new. I got it for 80 USD. I love it!



Great bag & since metallics are considered neutrals, it's a stunning year round bag!!!  You got this at a fantastic price.  This is a rare bag!!  This is a steal of a deal!!!


----------



## x_tina

First time bring her out


----------



## HesitantShopper

x_tina said:


> First time bring her out



very nice! enjoy your day with her.


----------



## coachmama1018

x_tina said:


> First time bring her out




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## cdtracing

x_tina said:


> First time bring her out



Great neutral & year round bag.  The style is perfect.  Enjoy & wear in good health!


----------



## x_tina

cdtracing said:


> Great neutral & year round bag.  The style is perfect.  Enjoy & wear in good health!


Thanks all


----------



## B_girl_

My new tote! Pearl grey


----------



## trefusisgirl

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3213128
> 
> 
> My new tote! Pearl grey




Gorgeous, I am awaiting delivery of same bag, in same pearl grey. It will go with everything and I love the shw with the grey.

Congrats.


----------



## B_girl_

trefusisgirl said:


> Gorgeous, I am awaiting delivery of same bag, in same pearl grey. It will go with everything and I love the shw with the grey.
> 
> Congrats.




Thank you! It's my only Grey purse and I love it! Great neutral color. Congrats on your bag as well. You'll love it!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3213128
> 
> 
> My new tote! Pearl grey



Pretty color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

This is my new cutie! The Bedford Double Gusset in Dark Dune. I recently bought a black and I'm loving it. It's a great little crossbody that I can also keep inside my larger handbags. That way if I want to run in the store real quick and not mess with a bigger handbag I can just use this. Both are different colors and different colored hardware so it's justified having two of the same bag lol. Like I need to justify here Hahahha. [emoji14]


----------



## cdtracing

Great bags, Ladies!!


----------



## myluvofbags

I saw this unique MMK black bag hiding.
Pulled it out and fell in love! I never seen this before so pulled up some info and found it showing a different price online for a steal so the SA at Macy's honored the price plus I get Macy's money back! I went home and ordered the steel gray! I'll post better pics later. I'm super giddy!!! I got these two beauties for less than the bag my DH got for our DD for Christmas.


----------



## BeachBagGal

myluvofbags said:


> I saw this unique MMK black bag hiding.
> Pulled it out and fell in love! I never seen this before so pulled up some info and found it showing a different price online for a steal so the SA at Macy's honored the price plus I get Macy's money back! I went home and ordered the steel gray! I'll post better pics later. I'm super giddy!!! I got these two beauties for less than the bag my DH got for our DD for Christmas.



Cute! I've seen this online, but those pictures don't do it justice. Looks so much nicer in your photos.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> I saw this unique MMK black bag hiding.
> Pulled it out and fell in love! I never seen this before so pulled up some info and found it showing a different price online for a steal so the SA at Macy's honored the price plus I get Macy's money back! I went home and ordered the steel gray! I'll post better pics later. I'm super giddy!!! I got these two beauties for less than the bag my DH got for our DD for Christmas.



That bag looks awesome!!  How large is it?


----------



## myluvofbags

cdtracing said:


> That bag looks awesome!!  How large is it?



Thanks. It's not that big as most saddle style types bags are. Here it is next to a medium Selma. About the same width but the depth smaller. I really like that it is simple yet the hardware is striking (rhodium). I have yet to put my things in it, so I'll have to do that. I hope I'll still be in love.


----------



## myluvofbags

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! I've seen this online, but those pictures don't do it justice. Looks so much nicer in your photos.



Thanks. I'm excited to see the gray.


----------



## cdtracing

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks. It's not that big as most saddle style types bags are. Here it is next to a medium Selma. About the same width but the depth smaller. I really like that it is simple yet the hardware is striking (rhodium). I have yet to put my things in it, so I'll have to do that. I hope I'll still be in love.



Though not as large as I like, this is a perfect sleek look when you don't want to carry a big bag!


----------



## HesitantShopper

myluvofbags said:


> I saw this unique MMK black bag hiding.
> Pulled it out and fell in love! I never seen this before so pulled up some info and found it showing a different price online for a steal so the SA at Macy's honored the price plus I get Macy's money back! I went home and ordered the steel gray! I'll post better pics later. I'm super giddy!!! I got these two beauties for less than the bag my DH got for our DD for Christmas.



Nice find! great deal, totally jealous just cannot get deals like that here.


----------



## HesitantShopper

BeachBagGal said:


> This is my new cutie! The Bedford Double Gusset in Dark Dune. I recently bought a black and I'm loving it. It's a great little crossbody that I can also keep inside my larger handbags. That way if I want to run in the store real quick and not mess with a bigger handbag I can just use this. Both are different colors and different colored hardware so it's justified having two of the same bag lol. Like I need to justify here Hahahha. [emoji14]
> View attachment 3214175
> 
> View attachment 3214176



Definitely a cutie!


----------



## andreas230_1

this are really good bags and the price is ok if you compare to others


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> I saw this unique MMK black bag hiding.
> Pulled it out and fell in love! I never seen this before so pulled up some info and found it showing a different price online for a steal so the SA at Macy's honored the price plus I get Macy's money back! I went home and ordered the steel gray! I'll post better pics later. I'm super giddy!!! I got these two beauties for less than the bag my DH got for our DD for Christmas.



What a find and your SA is amazing!! That's a lovely bag and it goes with everything! Did you do a happy dance in the store?? Lol, I think I would have!!


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> This is my new cutie! The Bedford Double Gusset in Dark Dune. I recently bought a black and I'm loving it. It's a great little crossbody that I can also keep inside my larger handbags. That way if I want to run in the store real quick and not mess with a bigger handbag I can just use this. Both are different colors and different colored hardware so it's justified having two of the same bag lol. Like I need to justify here Hahahha. [emoji14]
> View attachment 3214175
> 
> View attachment 3214176



Love those little bags! Dark dune is a beautiful neutral and the gold complements it sooo well!


----------



## myluvofbags

melbo said:


> What a find and your SA is amazing!! That's a lovely bag and it goes with everything! Did you do a happy dance in the store?? Lol, I think I would have!!



I did a tiny happy dance and was smiling from ear to ear! Fortunately all the SA and MK rep know me there so I wasn't embarrassed at all. I probably wouldn't care anyways, lol. I initially only went in to pick up a Bulova watch on sale for my MIL and was only browsing. Told myself these are it for the year!


----------



## melbo

myluvofbags said:


> I did a tiny happy dance and was smiling from ear to ear! Fortunately all the SA and MK rep know me there so I wasn't embarrassed at all. I probably wouldn't care anyways, lol. I initially only went in to pick up a Bulova watch on sale for my MIL and was only browsing. Told myself these are it for the year!



Hehe! It was a successful day! Can't wait for that to happen to me!


----------



## bagsncakes

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3003620
> 
> 
> Cindy medium satchel and card holder in watermelon. I love Cindy I love this style but not in watermelon. Thinking of getting Cindy in peanut. The card holder is so cute and perfect in watermelon.




Sorry for asking Late, can u please please tell me what is the exact name of this wallet? Where did u get it from? Is there a link to where I can buy this..


----------



## cny1941

Mariamshah said:


> Sorry for asking Late, can u please please tell me what is the exact name of this wallet? Where did u get it from? Is there a link to where I can buy this..




I bought this card holder from Nordstrom. I don't see it on Nordstrom website anymore.
Here the link http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael-michael-kors-jet-set-travel-card-holder/3935212


----------



## bagsncakes

I need help please.. As fast as possible. Are these two the same size? The dimensions are the same on Bloomingdales website but they look different in pictures, the first is metallic some crossbody and the second is large cindy crossbody


----------



## kj_whodoff

Mariamshah said:


> I need help please.. As fast as possible. Are these two the same size? The dimensions are the same on Bloomingdales website but they look different in pictures, the first is metallic some crossbody and the second is large cindy crossbody
> View attachment 3217010
> 
> View attachment 3217011




Yes. Same size.


----------



## laurelenas

Mariamshah said:


> I need help please.. As fast as possible. Are these two the same size? The dimensions are the same on Bloomingdales website but they look different in pictures, the first is metallic some crossbody and the second is large cindy crossbody
> View attachment 3217010
> 
> View attachment 3217011




I have the one with the stripe in steel blue and the tag says it's a Cindy large crossbody. So they are the same bag, the only difference is the metallic stripe.


----------



## snsaundersva

Hey ladies,  please take a look at my MK Collection video on YouTube. I just opened this channel and of course my first video is my MK bags.  And please subscribe! And I'll shout out the PurseForum


https://youtu.be/E8nJo7ONG98


----------



## andral5

snsaundersva said:


> Hey ladies,  please take a look at my MK Collection video on YouTube. I just opened this channel and of course my first video is my MK bags.  And please subscribe! And I'll shout out the PurseForum
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/E8nJo7ONG98



Ok Nickey, you killed me!! Looooved your bags, your presentation, everything. First of all because I could actually see some color almost like iirl, way better than on the shopping websites! Then, the image was so clear, you spoke so nicely, without "parentheses" to lose track of what we're watching. Just curious: what camera did you use?
I subscribed and liked it. Looking forward to more reviews! Thanks for inviting us there!


----------



## cdtracing

Mariamshah said:


> I need help please.. As fast as possible. Are these two the same size? The dimensions are the same on Bloomingdales website but they look different in pictures, the first is metallic some crossbody and the second is large cindy crossbody
> View attachment 3217010
> 
> View attachment 3217011



Same size.  I think it's just a picture angle that makes them look a different size.


----------



## cdtracing

snsaundersva said:


> Hey ladies,  please take a look at my MK Collection video on YouTube. I just opened this channel and of course my first video is my MK bags.  And please subscribe! And I'll shout out the PurseForum
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/E8nJo7ONG98



Love your bags!!   Great presentation!


----------



## keishapie1973

snsaundersva said:


> Hey ladies,  please take a look at my MK Collection video on YouTube. I just opened this channel and of course my first video is my MK bags.  And please subscribe! And I'll shout out the PurseForum
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/E8nJo7ONG98



I also subbed. Very nice video!!! The two toned navy/ black Riley is gorgeous. It looks so much prettier than the stock pic. It's sold out now but I would have definitely gotten it when it was discounted.  Both Hamilton Travelers were absolutely stunning.....


----------



## amethyst25

snsaundersva said:


> Hey ladies,  please take a look at my MK Collection video on YouTube. I just opened this channel and of course my first video is my MK bags.  And please subscribe! And I'll shout out the PurseForum
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/E8nJo7ONG98




Great video. Both your Hamilton Travelers look stunning!


----------



## paula3boys

Large jet set zip top tote in steel grey. Retail $268 plus tax, scored for $139.99 plus tax and $20 Macys cash


----------



## MKB0925

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3218426
> 
> Large jet set zip top tote in steel grey. Retail $268 plus tax, scored for $139.99 plus tax and $20 Macys cash




Great deal....congrats! Love that color!


----------



## ubo22

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3218426
> 
> Large jet set zip top tote in steel grey. Retail $268 plus tax, scored for $139.99 plus tax and $20 Macys cash


Steel grey is a great color.  Congrats on your deal!


----------



## trefusisgirl

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3218426
> 
> Large jet set zip top tote in steel grey. Retail $268 plus tax, scored for $139.99 plus tax and $20 Macys cash




Gorgeous i've just got my first steel grey bag and I love the shade so much and what a great deal.


----------



## HesitantShopper

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3218426
> 
> Large jet set zip top tote in steel grey. Retail $268 plus tax, scored for $139.99 plus tax and $20 Macys cash



Great deal! really nice color as well.


----------



## Apelila

Family Portrait


----------



## MDT

Apelila said:


> Family Portrait



Beautiful! What's the color of the wallet? I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Apelila said:


> Family Portrait


Lovely family!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Apelila said:


> Family Portrait



Nice bag's


----------



## Apelila

MDT said:


> Beautiful! What's the color of the wallet? I love it!


The Wallet on Chain is more Tiffany Blue


----------



## Apelila

BeachBagGal said:


> Lovely family!


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

aunt_sweden said:


> Nice bag's


Thank you hun&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> Beautiful! What's the color of the wallet? I love it!




Looks like Aquamarine


----------



## cdtracing

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 3218426
> 
> Large jet set zip top tote in steel grey. Retail $268 plus tax, scored for $139.99 plus tax and $20 Macys cash



Love the Steel grey!!!  You scored BIG TIME on this one!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## B_girl_

Hi! I have a quick question, does anyone have a selma or satchel bag that has the studs around the bag on the outside corners like this? Do they hold up? I just wanna make sure that they hold up for a long time because I would hate to have missing studs!


----------



## B_girl_

Forgot too add the picture! But studs like these


----------



## Aya89

B_girl, yes I have the same question as well.
I'm about to purchase this bag with studs and has been searching TPf but there's nothing about discussing missing studs...[emoji20]


----------



## HampsteadLV

Just got it for my bday from my sister/brother in law

Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## laurelenas

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3220640
> View attachment 3220641
> 
> 
> Just got it for my bday from my sister/brother in law
> 
> Love it! [emoji7]




Gorgeous! Happy birthday! 

What color is it? Ballet?


----------



## myluvofbags

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3220640
> View attachment 3220641
> 
> 
> Just got it for my bday from my sister/brother in law
> 
> Love it! [emoji7]



How super sweet of them. The sweater and bag are great colors.


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3219561
> 
> 
> Forgot too add the picture! But studs like these





Aya89 said:


> B_girl, yes I have the same question as well.
> I'm about to purchase this bag with studs and has been searching TPf but there's nothing about discussing missing studs...[emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220055



I love studded bags!!!


----------



## cdtracing

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3220640
> View attachment 3220641
> 
> 
> Just got it for my bday from my sister/brother in law
> 
> Love it! [emoji7]



Happy Birthday!!  That's such a feminine shade of pink!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3220640
> View attachment 3220641
> 
> 
> Just got it for my bday from my sister/brother in law
> 
> Love it! [emoji7]




Very cute and practical! [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3220640
> View attachment 3220641
> 
> 
> Just got it for my bday from my sister/brother in law
> 
> Love it! [emoji7]




Great gift...I love that! Happy Birthday! [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3220640
> View attachment 3220641
> 
> 
> Just got it for my bday from my sister/brother in law
> 
> Love it! [emoji7]



SO nice! wonderful gift.


----------



## Aysha11

My first mk purchase. MK Medium Sutton in Tulip


----------



## Nicolab96

My Michael Kors collection! Also have a scarf, perfume, watch and various other pieces of MK jewellery[emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Aysha11 said:


> My first mk purchase. MK Medium Sutton in Tulip



Welcome to the group! Great color selection for your first bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nicolab96 said:


> My Michael Kors collection! Also have a scarf, perfume, watch and various other pieces of MK jewellery[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3220894
> View attachment 3220895
> View attachment 3220896
> View attachment 3220897
> View attachment 3220898



Very nice family! Is the Selma Studded Messenger in Merlot?


----------



## Nicolab96

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice family! Is the Selma Studded Messenger in Merlot?




Thank you! Yeah it is, it was on sale at 1/2 price so I had to have it![emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## B_girl_

Aya89 said:


> B_girl, yes I have the same question as well.
> I'm about to purchase this bag with studs and has been searching TPf but there's nothing about discussing missing studs...[emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220055




I've seen some bags being sold with missing studs and I'm just the kind of person where it would drive me nuts if I'm missing any. I think I'm gonna hold off on a bag with studs! Let me know what you end up doing


----------



## andral5

Nicolab96 said:


> My Michael Kors collection! Also have a scarf, perfume, watch and various other pieces of MK jewellery[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3220894
> View attachment 3220895
> View attachment 3220896
> View attachment 3220897
> View attachment 3220898



Besides your awesome bags and wristlets, may I say I love your floors too? Love them!


----------



## Miamisammi

I don't have a collection -- yet. But I did just get this beauty a couple months ago from the hubs for our anniversary.

Darn, my photo won't upload. Anyway, it's the N/SHamilton in black saffiano and black jet set wallet/cellphone wristlet.


----------



## Nicolab96

andral5 said:


> Besides your awesome bags and wristlets, may I say I love your floors too? Love them!




Thank you so much!! [emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aysha11 said:


> My first mk purchase. MK Medium Sutton in Tulip



Oh how pretty! a great place to start. Welcome to the MK section!


----------



## cdtracing

Nicolab96 said:


> My Michael Kors collection! Also have a scarf, perfume, watch and various other pieces of MK jewellery[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3220894
> View attachment 3220895
> View attachment 3220896
> View attachment 3220897
> View attachment 3220898



Great collection.  Nice variety & styles.


----------



## cdtracing

Aysha11 said:


> My first mk purchase. MK Medium Sutton in Tulip



What a beautiful bag!  Enjoy carrying her & welcome to the MK family!


----------



## cny1941

So happy to get my new tote in wisteria delivered on Christmas Eve. Love this color [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## Nicolab96

cdtracing said:


> Great collection.  Nice variety & styles.




Thank you!! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3221756
> 
> 
> So happy to get my new tote in wisteria delivered on Christmas Eve. Love this color [emoji813]&#65039;




Aww yay! Pretty!


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww yay! Pretty!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3221756
> 
> 
> So happy to get my new tote in wisteria delivered on Christmas Eve. Love this color [emoji813]&#65039;



So pretty. What a great surprise to arrive at such a time.


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3221756
> 
> 
> So happy to get my new tote in wisteria delivered on Christmas Eve. Love this color [emoji813]&#65039;



Very pretty.  Love the muted Wisteria shade!


----------



## Pinkalicious

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3221756
> 
> 
> So happy to get my new tote in wisteria delivered on Christmas Eve. Love this color [emoji813]&#65039;




I was looking at a jacket in this color!! Very pretty, perfect timing in receiving it for Xmas


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3221756
> 
> 
> So happy to get my new tote in wisteria delivered on Christmas Eve. Love this color [emoji813]&#65039;



what a great color, love it with SHW!


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3221756
> 
> 
> So happy to get my new tote in wisteria delivered on Christmas Eve. Love this color [emoji813]&#65039;




Very pretty!


----------



## HeatherL

Medium Sutton in Iris!


----------



## MKB0925

Medium Merlot...got delivered today! The 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 My first MK


----------



## Loved by Kors

Look at these Michael kors beauties going on ebay right now! Beautiful but not my size [emoji35][emoji36]


----------



## myluvofbags

Wow you guys are posting some beautiful bags. Love the deep richness of the merlot and of course purple is always pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## HeatherL

MKB0925 said:


> Medium Merlot...got delivered today! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221922
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first MK




Classic!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

My newest addition to my MK family:


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty. What a great surprise to arrive at such a time.







cdtracing said:


> Very pretty.  Love the muted Wisteria shade!







Pinkalicious said:


> I was looking at a jacket in this color!! Very pretty, perfect timing in receiving it for Xmas







HesitantShopper said:


> what a great color, love it with SHW!







HeatherL said:


> Very pretty!





Thank you all [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3221920
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in Iris!




Love Sutton in iris and key fob is so cute.


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my MK family:
> View attachment 3222074




Congrats! She's so beautiful.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

cny1941 said:


> Congrats! She's so beautiful.



Thank you.
I've always wanted a nude/neutral bag and this colour looks perfect to me. White can sometimes look cheap or too harsh.


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my MK family:
> View attachment 3222074




The bag and color are gorgeous!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my MK family:
> View attachment 3222074




Gorgeous!


----------



## HeatherL

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my MK family:
> View attachment 3222074




Stunning!


----------



## Bootlover07

Merry Christmas ladies!!!! I love sharing my bag obsession with you and hope you all have a fabulous day! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## B_girl_

Merry Christmas! Got a blush satchel and a ballet keychain from my boyfriend


----------



## smileydimples

Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you all had a blessed one... Wanted to share my daughters picture on what I got for her for Christmas [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] like mother like daughter. Thankful for all the great deals


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my MK family:
> View attachment 3222074



Great bag! Congratulations!


----------



## BeachBagGal

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3222458
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! Got a blush satchel and a ballet keychain from my boyfriend




Very pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you all had a blessed one... Wanted to share my daughters picture on what I got for her for Christmas [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] like mother like daughter. Thankful for all the great deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222634




Very nice goodies! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice goodies! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you &#128522;&#128522; my daughter was so happy ...


----------



## andral5

smileydimples said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you all had a blessed one... Wanted to share my daughters picture on what I got for her for Christmas [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] like mother like daughter. Thankful for all the great deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222634



Oooooh, looovely!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3222458
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! Got a blush satchel and a ballet keychain from my boyfriend



so cute with it's baby purse lol. such a lovely feminine color!



smileydimples said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you all had a blessed one... Wanted to share my daughters picture on what I got for her for Christmas [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] like mother like daughter. Thankful for all the great deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222634



What a haul! nice job mama.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my MK family:
> View attachment 3222074



Very nice! color is perfect on this style.


----------



## SoleAttraction

Michael Kors medium Selma [emoji4]


----------



## ubo22

SoleAttraction said:


> View attachment 3222844
> 
> 
> Michael Kors medium Selma [emoji4]


What color is this one?  Gorgeous!


----------



## melbo

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3222458
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! Got a blush satchel and a ballet keychain from my boyfriend



Sweeet! Such a beautiful present! &#127873; &#128150;


----------



## melbo

smileydimples said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you all had a blessed one... Wanted to share my daughters picture on what I got for her for Christmas [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] like mother like daughter. Thankful for all the great deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222634



Love the bags! You girls know each other well!


----------



## SoleAttraction

ubo22 said:


> What color is this one?  Gorgeous!




It's in red. And thank you[emoji4]


----------



## MiaBorsa

I snagged a Bedford satchel and some Daisy mocs in dark taupe from the online sale.   Not sure if the Bedford is big enough so the jury is still out.


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> so cute with it's baby purse lol. such a lovely feminine color!
> 
> 
> 
> What a haul! nice job mama.



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## smileydimples

melbo said:


> Love the bags! You girls know each other well!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Blyen

Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil


----------



## smileydimples

Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil



So pretty congrats!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil



Woo-hoo! Great color and such a nice gift.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil



Very pretty! I haven't even seen this style yet.


----------



## cdtracing

Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil



Beautiful bag!!!  Love the color!!


----------



## cdtracing

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3222458
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! Got a blush satchel and a ballet keychain from my boyfriend



That's do cute, especially with it's mini-me!!


----------



## cdtracing

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a Bedford satchel and some Daisy mocs in dark taupe from the online sale.   Not sure if the Bedford is big enough so the jury is still out.



I love this this color!  It's such a great neutral color!  The Bedford is a great bag!


----------



## coral259

Here my last purchase. Im in love with the cutie&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## keishapie1973

Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil



Love the color!!!


----------



## cny1941

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3222458
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! Got a blush satchel and a ballet keychain from my boyfriend




Blush and ballet are perfect match both looks so beautiful together congrats!



smileydimples said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you all had a blessed one... Wanted to share my daughters picture on what I got for her for Christmas [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] like mother like daughter. Thankful for all the great deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222634




Wow what a wonderful goodies!



SoleAttraction said:


> View attachment 3222844
> 
> 
> Michael Kors medium Selma [emoji4]



Love your red Selma





MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a Bedford satchel and some Daisy mocs in dark taupe from the online sale.   Not sure if the Bedford is big enough so the jury is still out.




Love the color and style. Hope she fits all your essentials well.


----------



## cny1941

Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil




Stunning congrats!



coral259 said:


> Here my last purchase. Im in love with the cutie[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Congrats! Love your black Riley. Is this medium or large?


----------



## coral259

Thank sweetie! Its the large size &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love it.


----------



## HesitantShopper

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a Bedford satchel and some Daisy mocs in dark taupe from the online sale.   Not sure if the Bedford is big enough so the jury is still out.



Nice choices! bedford is a great bag!



Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil



Very nice! a great gift. 



coral259 said:


> Here my last purchase. Im in love with the cutie&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



So nice, great poof too!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil




This is lovely! Great color!


----------



## iheart_purses

B_girl_ said:


> Hi! I have a quick question, does anyone have a selma or satchel bag that has the studs around the bag on the outside corners like this? Do they hold up? I just wanna make sure that they hold up for a long time because I would hate to have missing studs!





Aya89 said:


> B_girl, yes I have the same question as well.
> I'm about to purchase this bag with studs and has been searching TPf but there's nothing about discussing missing studs...[emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3220055



I cannot see them falling off easily as they are hooked into the leather, but I find they get scratched and scuffed. I have a selma messenger, so that is a bag that hangs long and gets bumped around while in use. I haven't had it long or used it much and I've already noticed some scratches on the studs.


----------



## trefusisgirl

MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a Bedford satchel and some Daisy mocs in dark taupe from the online sale.   Not sure if the Bedford is big enough so the jury is still out.




Oh love eyes at both, love dark taupe and those mocs always look so comfy.  Congrats on snagging those bargains.


----------



## Pinkalicious

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3222458
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! Got a blush satchel and a ballet keychain from my boyfriend



omg, perfect combo!!!!! congrats
i need a little purse keychain



smileydimples said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!! Hope you all had a blessed one... Wanted to share my daughters picture on what I got for her for Christmas [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4] like mother like daughter. Thankful for all the great deals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222634



your daughter is so lucky to have a mom like you! 



SoleAttraction said:


> View attachment 3222844
> 
> 
> Michael Kors medium Selma [emoji4]



pretty! going to miss seeing all the red bags from the holidays



MiaBorsa said:


> I snagged a Bedford satchel and some Daisy mocs in dark taupe from the online sale.   Not sure if the Bedford is big enough so the jury is still out.



I really like it. What color is the bedford and how much was it if you don't mind me asking? It looks to be the same size as my Tory Burch small multicolor satchel in french grey, which I also thought was too small at first but I grew to love the size!



Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil



This is gorgeous. I haven't seen this style before!



coral259 said:


> Here my last purchase. Im in love with the cutie&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Beautiful. Is this the medium or small? I love riley in black.


----------



## HesitantShopper

iheart_purses said:


> I cannot see them falling off easily as they are hooked into the leather, but I find they get scratched and scuffed. I have a selma messenger, so that is a bag that hangs long and gets bumped around while in use. I haven't had it long or used it much and I've already noticed some scratches on the studs.



That would be by exact concern too. I have bumped my hardware on my outside pockets.


----------



## Aysha11

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3222458
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! Got a blush satchel and a ballet keychain from my boyfriend



Thats a lovely present


----------



## Bellepedia

coral259 said:


> Here my last purchase. Im in love with the cutie[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Ohh luv riley.. Is this medium or large??


----------



## carterazo

Blyen said:


> Hi girls!I can finally join!I just got an Emery in cherry for Xmas from my lovely fmil



Gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

coral259 said:


> Here my last purchase. Im in love with the cutie&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



So adorable with the poof. Love the leather on the Riley.


----------



## coral259

myluvofbags said:


> So adorable with the poof. Love the leather on the Riley.



This is the large size. Never go wrong with the black


----------



## coral259

Bellepedia said:


> Ohh luv riley.. Is this medium or large??


Is the large size


----------



## coral259

myluvofbags said:


> So adorable with the poof. Love the leather on the Riley.


Oh yes!!  The pebble leather is so soft, but the bag keep its shape, the only thing I didnt like about the purse is the thin shoulder strap.


----------



## lluuccka

My new baby... Dark dune large Sutton. It was Christmas gift ... From me to me


----------



## myluvofbags

lluuccka said:


> My new baby... Dark dune large Sutton. It was Christmas gift ... From me to me



Those are the greatest gifts! No errors, lol! Enjoy she's a beauty.


----------



## lluuccka

myluvofbags said:


> Those are the greatest gifts! No errors, lol! Enjoy she's a beauty.


Thank you! I bought it in outlet store with another one - some Hamilton messenger. I love them both!


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> My new baby... Dark dune large Sutton. It was Christmas gift ... From me to me




So pretty


----------



## singinggal2002

Hi! New here and I am super excited to show my new Michael Kors Sutton Saffiano Leather Large Satchel and Jet Set Travel Leather Continential Wallet in Navy! Both are Christmas gifts from my fiancé! I have been wanting a new bag forever, but I am super picky about size, shape, bag color, hardware color, etc. of purses and wallets. So it takes me a while to take the plunge. I about died when I opened these. They are perfect! He did good!


----------



## lluuccka

singinggal2002 said:


> Hi! New here and I am super excited to show my new Michael Kors Sutton Saffiano Leather Large Satchel and Jet Set Travel Leather Continential Wallet in Navy! Both are Christmas gifts from my fiancé! I have been wanting a new bag forever, but I am super picky about size, shape, bag color, hardware color, etc. of purses and wallets. So it takes me a while to take the plunge. I about died when I opened these. They are perfect! He did good!



Sutton is perfect choice  very pretty!


----------



## lluuccka

The other bag... Hamilton messenger in Suntan. It goes perfect with my Daisy Suntan shoes


----------



## cny1941

singinggal2002 said:


> Hi! New here and I am super excited to show my new Michael Kors Sutton Saffiano Leather Large Satchel and Jet Set Travel Leather Continential Wallet in Navy! Both are Christmas gifts from my fiancé! I have been wanting a new bag forever, but I am super picky about size, shape, bag color, hardware color, etc. of purses and wallets. So it takes me a while to take the plunge. I about died when I opened these. They are perfect! He did good!




Congrats! Love the look of Sutton and the matching wallet


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> The other bag... Hamilton messenger in Suntan. It goes perfect with my Daisy Suntan shoes




Very nice color. Never seen suntan irl but looks so good in the pic


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> My new baby... Dark dune large Sutton. It was Christmas gift ... From me to me



Looks great in DD! 



singinggal2002 said:


> Hi! New here and I am super excited to show my new Michael Kors Sutton Saffiano Leather Large Satchel and Jet Set Travel Leather Continential Wallet in Navy! Both are Christmas gifts from my fiancé! I have been wanting a new bag forever, but I am super picky about size, shape, bag color, hardware color, etc. of purses and wallets. So it takes me a while to take the plunge. I about died when I opened these. They are perfect! He did good!



Wonderful gifts! enjoy!



lluuccka said:


> The other bag... Hamilton messenger in Suntan. It goes perfect with my Daisy Suntan shoes



Super cute!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Snatched the last Merlot/Pale Pink Izzy reversible tote today for a great price. I haven't been this happy with an MK bag in awhile. I had a merlot in the top zip jet set but it was a little too small for me. The lines are so clean and simple on this one, the leather is very soft, the removable pouch is a good size with cc slots inside and the reversible style makes it fun and useable year round. My only complaint is that the leather is a little too thin but can't complain too much at this price point.


----------



## Aysha11

singinggal2002 said:


> Hi! New here and I am super excited to show my new Michael Kors Sutton Saffiano Leather Large Satchel and Jet Set Travel Leather Continential Wallet in Navy! Both are Christmas gifts from my fiancé! I have been wanting a new bag forever, but I am super picky about size, shape, bag color, hardware color, etc. of purses and wallets. So it takes me a while to take the plunge. I about died when I opened these. They are perfect! He did good!




I was digging for this colour. But was out of stock &#128577;


----------



## Sarah03

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Snatched the last Merlot/Pale Pink Izzy reversible tote today for a great price. I haven't been this happy with an MK bag in awhile. I had a merlot in the top zip jet set but it was a little too small for me. The lines are so clean and simple on this one, the leather is very soft, the removable pouch is a good size with cc slots inside and the reversible style makes it fun and useable year round. My only complaint is that the leather is a little too thin but can't complain too much at this price point.




Love this!  That color combo is so pretty. I just love how MK makes bags with pretty "peekaboo" insides.


----------



## singinggal2002

Aysha11 said:


> I was digging for this colour. But was out of stock &#128577;



Oh, that sucks! My SO got it during Black Friday when they had a super good deal on this purse/color. The MK site ran out, but he found it on sale at Lord and Taylor. I guess this particular purse/color may be discontinued?


----------



## trefusisgirl

singinggal2002 said:


> Hi! New here and I am super excited to show my new Michael Kors Sutton Saffiano Leather Large Satchel and Jet Set Travel Leather Continential Wallet in Navy! Both are Christmas gifts from my fiancé! I have been wanting a new bag forever, but I am super picky about size, shape, bag color, hardware color, etc. of purses and wallets. So it takes me a while to take the plunge. I about died when I opened these. They are perfect! He did good!




Wow what good picks. SO good what a talented fiance to pick the perfect bag and wallet for you. They are lovely and in such a classic colour.  Enjoy wearing them and welcome to TPF.


----------



## Hollywood Hills

lluuccka said:


> The other bag... Hamilton messenger in Suntan. It goes perfect with my Daisy Suntan shoes



I love this style of messenger.
I've seen them in a few stores with 30% of, but only in GHW and i don't like bags wirh GHW at all.


----------



## keishapie1973

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Snatched the last Merlot/Pale Pink Izzy reversible tote today for a great price. I haven't been this happy with an MK bag in awhile. I had a merlot in the top zip jet set but it was a little too small for me. The lines are so clean and simple on this one, the leather is very soft, the removable pouch is a good size with cc slots inside and the reversible style makes it fun and useable year round. My only complaint is that the leather is a little too thin but can't complain too much at this price point.



I absolutely love this bag. It was on my wish list for a while but I've never seen one in real life. It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Snatched the last Merlot/Pale Pink Izzy reversible tote today for a great price. I haven't been this happy with an MK bag in awhile. I had a merlot in the top zip jet set but it was a little too small for me. The lines are so clean and simple on this one, the leather is very soft, the removable pouch is a good size with cc slots inside and the reversible style makes it fun and useable year round. My only complaint is that the leather is a little too thin but can't complain too much at this price point.



Looks gorgeous in this color!


----------



## MKB0925

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Snatched the last Merlot/Pale Pink Izzy reversible tote today for a great price. I haven't been this happy with an MK bag in awhile. I had a merlot in the top zip jet set but it was a little too small for me. The lines are so clean and simple on this one, the leather is very soft, the removable pouch is a good size with cc slots inside and the reversible style makes it fun and useable year round. My only complaint is that the leather is a little too thin but can't complain too much at this price point.




Love this bag!


----------



## Loved by Kors

My new Michael Kors Collection Python Rehearsal satchel in blue! Love this bag! This is the large that retailed for $3,4995.00 and I just snagged it on eBay for $299.99. And it was brand spanking new! The color is amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Piarpreet

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors Collection Python Rehearsal satchel in blue! Love this bag! This is the large that retailed for $3,4995.00 and I just snagged it on eBay for $299.99. And it was brand spanking new! The color is amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3229512




Lucky find


----------



## cny1941

Medium Sutton in wisteria. Got the Cindy key charm in pearl grey just to match the shw.


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3229632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229633
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in wisteria. Got the Cindy key charm just to match the shw.



Very cute. The gray charm matches the bag great.


----------



## cny1941

myluvofbags said:


> Very cute. The gray charm matches the bag great.




Thank you so much. I wasn't sure about the grey charm this is the only color I could find with shw.


----------



## Loved by Kors

Piarpreet said:


> Lucky find




Thank you!


----------



## Minkette

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3229632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229633
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in wisteria. Got the Cindy key charm in pearl grey just to match the shw.



Gorgeous!!


----------



## cny1941

Minkette said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors Collection Python Rehearsal satchel in blue! Love this bag! This is the large that retailed for $3,4995.00 and I just snagged it on eBay for $299.99. And it was brand spanking new! The color is amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3229512



Now that's a real find!  What a deal!  The Rehearsal bag occasionally pops up but not very  often especially in new condition!  Love the color!!


----------



## andral5

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors Collection Python Rehearsal satchel in blue! Love this bag! This is the large that retailed for $3,4995.00 and I just snagged it on eBay for $299.99. And it was brand spanking new! The color is amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3229512



So awesome!! Luckyyy! As much as I'm not a 'blue' person, I really love its color.


----------



## Aysha11

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3229632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229633
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in wisteria. Got the Cindy key charm in pearl grey just to match the shw.




Beautiful


----------



## HesitantShopper

Loved by Kors said:


> My new Michael Kors Collection Python Rehearsal satchel in blue! Love this bag! This is the large that retailed for $3,4995.00 and I just snagged it on eBay for $299.99. And it was brand spanking new! The color is amazing [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3229512



Great find!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3229632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229633
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in wisteria. Got the Cindy key charm in pearl grey just to match the shw.



WHat a great color! cute charm.


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3229632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229633
> 
> 
> Medium Sutton in wisteria. Got the Cindy key charm in pearl grey just to match the shw.



Love the Sutton in the Wisteria shade with the shw!   And I think the Pearl grey bag charm is a perfect accent for it!!


----------



## cny1941

Aysha11 said:


> Beautiful







HesitantShopper said:


> WHat a great color! cute charm.







cdtracing said:


> Love the Sutton in the Wisteria shade with the shw!   And I think the Pearl grey bag charm is a perfect accent for it!!




Thank you ladies. I wasn't sure about the charm at first but not anymore. Thanks again [emoji4]


----------



## Hollywood Hills

cny1941 said:


> Thank you ladies. I wasn't sure about the charm at first but not anymore. Thanks again [emoji4]


I like the charm. I think about buying one too.


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> Thank you so much. I wasn't sure about the grey charm this is the only color I could find with shw.



I have the same one in the Ava style. Only ones I saw with silver hardware were this and a red one which is odd cause his red bags usually have gold hardware. &#128533;


----------



## cny1941

Hollywood Hills said:


> I like the charm. I think about buying one too.




I hope you can find one you like 



myluvofbags said:


> I have the same one in the Ava style. Only ones I saw with silver hardware were this and a red one which is odd cause his red bags usually have gold hardware. [emoji53]




The Ava key charm is so cute. My Macy's only have it in tulip. Never seen the red one with shw, hope to see more of shw charm this year.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

36 weeks pregnant today and I am loving my new Izzy reversible tote in Merlot/Pale Pink especially with my Burberry scarf. The berry tone in the scarf matches almost perfectly. I removed the MK medallion so it looks like a no brand soft, slouchy leather tote. Ty for letting me share!


----------



## myluvofbags

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> 36 weeks pregnant today and I am loving my new Izzy reversible tote in Merlot/Pale Pink especially with my Burberry scarf. The berry tone in the scarf matches almost perfectly. I removed the MK medallion so it looks like a no brand soft, slouchy leather tote. Ty for letting me share!



Looks great. The tones do match perfectly. 36 weeks, almost there! Best wishes!


----------



## keishapie1973

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> 36 weeks pregnant today and I am loving my new Izzy reversible tote in Merlot/Pale Pink especially with my Burberry scarf. The berry tone in the scarf matches almost perfectly. I removed the MK medallion so it looks like a no brand soft, slouchy leather tote. Ty for letting me share!



I just love this tote. It's going to be perfect when the baby arrives.....


----------



## HesitantShopper

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> 36 weeks pregnant today and I am loving my new Izzy reversible tote in Merlot/Pale Pink especially with my Burberry scarf. The berry tone in the scarf matches almost perfectly. I removed the MK medallion so it looks like a no brand soft, slouchy leather tote. Ty for letting me share!



such pretty colors! and i know from touching the bag super soft. 36wks! how exciting wont be long now!


----------



## djidjixx

I own 3 Michael Kors bags at the moment, here they are!


----------



## Pinkalicious

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> 36 weeks pregnant today and I am loving my new Izzy reversible tote in Merlot/Pale Pink especially with my Burberry scarf. The berry tone in the scarf matches almost perfectly. I removed the MK medallion so it looks like a no brand soft, slouchy leather tote. Ty for letting me share!




Congrats!!! I'm 24 weeks are u having a boy or girl? Love that izzy!!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!! I'm 24 weeks are u having a boy or girl? Love that izzy!!!



Thank you and congrats to you, too! I am having a baby boy. Do you know the gender of your baby yet?



HesitantShopper said:


> such pretty colors! and i know from touching the bag super soft. 36wks! how exciting wont be long now!



Thank you! It is super soft and molds to the body so well.



keishapie1973 said:


> I just love this tote. It's going to be perfect when the baby arrives.....



Thank you! 



myluvofbags said:


> Looks great. The tones do match perfectly. 36 weeks, almost there! Best wishes!



Thank you!!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

djidjixx said:


> I own 3 Michael Kors bags at the moment, here they are!


Very functional bags. Love the Gansevoort.


----------



## andral5

djidjixx said:


> I own 3 Michael Kors bags at the moment, here they are!



Ooh, love the Gansevoort. Looking for one, not so lucky until now.


----------



## djidjixx

andral5 said:


> Ooh, love the Gansevoort. Looking for one, not so lucky until now.


I found mine in a Michael Kors outlet!! I wanted one for so long but wasn't able to find it in the regular MK stores. And it had major discount in the outlet as well, so double bonus haha


----------



## Flummy28

Hey there,
has anybody seen the new coral in reality and taken some photos?


----------



## andral5

djidjixx said:


> I found mine in a Michael Kors outlet!! I wanted one for so long but wasn't able to find it in the regular MK stores. And it had major discount in the outlet as well, so double bonus haha



That's fantastic! Wish I could find one, outlet or elsewhere. I need to find a nice one for my bday


----------



## Sarah03

Flummy28 said:


> Hey there,
> has anybody seen the new coral in reality and taken some photos?




I've seen it but haven't taken photos. It's very vibrant. The pics on Macy's website are pretty spot-on.


----------



## smileydimples

Flummy28 said:


> Hey there,
> has anybody seen the new coral in reality and taken some photos?



It's really pretty and bright I have tried to take a picture but the true color doesn't show


----------



## kenseysimone

My little family.


----------



## melbo

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 3234402
> 
> My little family.



Pretty family &#128522;&#128522;! Love your soft leather hammy &#10084;


----------



## Aysha11

djidjixx said:


> I own 3 Michael Kors bags at the moment, here they are!




Very nice collection


----------



## keishapie1973

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 3234402
> 
> My little family.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## MDT

kenseysimone said:


> View attachment 3234402
> 
> My little family.



I love the slouchy e/w Hamilton! I wish MK still made Hamiltons in this leather.


----------



## smileydimples

I just got a cherry Shelby ... I originally got ballet but it just looked to much like off white and not a pink they had a sale for one day on Macy's website they were all markdown and then I used a 20% off coupon and then I had a Macy's gift card that I got for Christmas so I decided to get a different color and decided on Cherry here she is 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 ... Pictures for ballet makes it looks pink but not in person.


----------



## andral5

smileydimples said:


> I just got a cherry Shelby ... I originally got ballet but it just looked to much like off white and not a pink they had a sale for one day on Macy's website they were all markdown and then I used a 20% off coupon and then I had a Macy's gift card that I got for Christmas so I decided to get a different color and decided on Cherry here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236555
> View attachment 3236556
> View attachment 3236557
> View attachment 3236558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Pictures for ballet makes it looks pink but not in person.



Superb cherry color!! Just per-fect! And it suits her so well!
Congrats for the purchase!


----------



## smileydimples

andral5 said:


> Superb cherry color!! Just per-fect! And it suits her so well!
> 
> Congrats for the purchase!




Why thank you .. I agree this bag is such much better in cherry than ballet and any other color [emoji175]


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> I just got a cherry Shelby ... I originally got ballet but it just looked to much like off white and not a pink they had a sale for one day on Macy's website they were all markdown and then I used a 20% off coupon and then I had a Macy's gift card that I got for Christmas so I decided to get a different color and decided on Cherry here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236555
> View attachment 3236556
> View attachment 3236557
> View attachment 3236558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Pictures for ballet makes it looks pink but not in person.




Gorgeous!

Is this large and if so would you say it holds the same amount as a large Selma?

This bag is so on my want list, however I'm hoping for new color releases with SHW.  I am "allowing" myself one bag this year & I'm hoping this is the one.
TIA

I just looked at the pics again and see it's the medium, so never mind the question.

Still a gorgeous bag though & love the color too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> I just got a cherry Shelby ... I originally got ballet but it just looked to much like off white and not a pink they had a sale for one day on Macy's website they were all markdown and then I used a 20% off coupon and then I had a Macy's gift card that I got for Christmas so I decided to get a different color and decided on Cherry here she is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3236555
> View attachment 3236556
> View attachment 3236557
> View attachment 3236558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Pictures for ballet makes it looks pink but not in person.



A very pretty shade of red. IMO red is more versatile than pink(it risks CT and dirt)


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> A very pretty shade of red. IMO red is more versatile than pink(it risks CT and dirt)



Thank you ......I agree that pink would have shown so much dirt


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> Thank you ......I agree that pink would have shown so much dirt




I decided I need something in cherry... I usually don't like reds but this is the perfect red. I will sit on it a bit but I am leaning towards Riley or the rhea backpack in cherry [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I decided I need something in cherry... I usually don't like reds but this is the perfect red. I will sit on it a bit but I am leaning towards Riley or the rhea backpack in cherry [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ,I like both ideas cant wait to see what you get


----------



## Theshopaholic23

I have been wearing this beauty ever since I got it.


----------



## paula3boys

Theshopaholic23 said:


> I have been wearing this beauty ever since I got it.



What a fun scarf on her! Love this combo


----------



## Theshopaholic23

Thank you. &#128522;


----------



## HesitantShopper

Theshopaholic23 said:


> I have been wearing this beauty ever since I got it.



Done up so pretty!


----------



## myluvofbags

Theshopaholic23 said:


> I have been wearing this beauty ever since I got it.



Looks great with the wrapped handles and contrast poof.


----------



## melbo

Theshopaholic23 said:


> I have been wearing this beauty ever since I got it.


Soo cute! Love your accessories &#128518;


----------



## Lilpaws

Here is my latest bag, Dusty Rose Med. Sutton...love it


----------



## pinky70

Lilpaws said:


> Here is my latest bag, Dusty Rose Med. Sutton...love it


Lovely color !!


----------



## MDT

Lilpaws said:


> Here is my latest bag, Dusty Rose Med. Sutton...love it



I love the color...and the cute little kitty!


----------



## omri

Just out of the box. Jet Set TZ Tote, color Tulip.


----------



## Theshopaholic23

Lilpaws said:


> Here is my latest bag, Dusty Rose Med. Sutton...love it



Nice bag. Love that color too


----------



## HesitantShopper

omri said:


> Just out of the box. Jet Set TZ Tote, color Tulip.



Oh, so pretty in Tulip!


----------



## trefusisgirl

omri said:


> Just out of the box. Jet Set TZ Tote, color Tulip.




Gorgeous baf, congrats.


----------



## omri

Thank you all)


----------



## melbo

omri said:


> Just out of the box. Jet Set TZ Tote, color Tulip.



Very pretty! Your Tulip bag is making me crave another pink bag!


----------



## omri

melbo said:


> Very pretty! Your Tulip bag is making me crave another pink bag!



 
Why not, you can treat yourself )


----------



## Candypink1972

My new Michael kors Cynthia bag . In love


----------



## MDT

Candypink1972 said:


> View attachment 3241205
> 
> 
> My new Michael kors Cynthia bag . In love



Very pretty! I haven't seen this pattern before.


----------



## MKDealHunter

My MK Gia Collection Bag. Retailed for over $900. They don't make ti anymore.


----------



## MKDealHunter

My Gia


----------



## MKDealHunter

A closer look at my Gia. Sorry for posting too may times in a row. Still getting a hang of this thing


----------



## cdtracing

omri said:


> Just out of the box. Jet Set TZ Tote, color Tulip.



This is a beautiful color!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Candypink1972 said:


> View attachment 3241205
> 
> 
> My new Michael kors Cynthia bag . In love



Great Bag!!  A more muted Signature Logo style.



MKDealHunter said:


> My Gia



Gia is an awesome bag!!  Is this the style from 2012?


----------



## MKDealHunter

cdtracing said:


> Great Bag!!  A more muted Signature Logo style.
> 
> 
> 
> Gia is an awesome bag!!  Is this the style from 2012?


Yep, that's when I bought it


----------



## myluvofbags

MKDealHunter said:


> My Gia



Beautiful bag! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156; the texture and color. Great mod shot too!


----------



## BeachBagGal

MKDealHunter said:


> My Gia




That girl is a beauty! Looks so soft! [emoji3]


----------



## omri

MKDealHunter said:


> My MK Gia Collection Bag. Retailed for over $900. They don't make ti anymore.



Wow! Great bag!)


----------



## boarbb

Mini Ava. Not sure the name of the color , I guessing this is the sky blue ? And then mini mini bag charm in tulip. Pearl grey at the back


----------



## keishapie1973

boarbb said:


> Mini Ava. Not sure the name of the color , I guessing this is the sky blue ? And then mini mini bag charm in tulip. Pearl grey at the back




Very pretty blue!!! Congrats....[emoji3]


----------



## hollymable

boarbb said:


> Mini Ava. Not sure the name of the color , I guessing this is the sky blue ? And then mini mini bag charm in tulip. Pearl grey at the back



That mini Ava is so cute!  Is that the small bucket bag behind it?


----------



## boarbb

hollymable said:


> That mini Ava is so cute!  Is that the small bucket bag behind it?



Thanks ! I'm a sucker for blue. Yes ! It's the small bucket in cherry I got a while back from the black Friday sale.


----------



## boarbb

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty blue!!! Congrats....[emoji3]



Thanks ! Love this blue so much. I also saw a medium in this color but the mini looks so much cuter


----------



## hollymable

boarbb said:


> Mini Ava. Not sure the name of the color , I guessing this is the sky blue ? And then mini mini bag charm in tulip. Pearl grey at the back





boarbb said:


> Thanks ! I'm a sucker for blue. Yes ! It's the small bucket in cherry I got a while back from the black Friday sale.



I've been eyeing the small bucket bag online but have not seen it in person.  The measurements can be deceiving online so was not sure if it would fit what I carry.  I also love all the pretty shades of blue.


----------



## nickkyvintage

My small collection so far. 

Large Cinder Selma 
Medium Steel Grey Selma
Medium Wisteria Sutton

There is one missing from my collection though! I've got a jet set tote in Iris (I think) but I've had it a long time and it's very tatty.


----------



## keishapie1973

nickkyvintage said:


> My small collection so far.
> 
> Large Cinder Selma
> Medium Steel Grey Selma
> Medium Wisteria Sutton
> 
> There is one missing from my collection though! I've got a jet set tote in Iris (I think) but I've had it a long time and it's very tatty.



Very nice bags!!!


----------



## tonij2000

Loving the jet set top zip crossbody!


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonij2000 said:


> Loving the jet set top zip crossbody!




Very nice! What color? I have this bag in aquamarine and love it!


----------



## Dmurphy1

MKDealHunter said:


> A closer look at my Gia. Sorry for posting too may times in a row. Still getting a hang of this thing


What a gorgeous bag !!!  ENJOY !!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

MKDealHunter said:


> My MK Gia Collection Bag. Retailed for over $900. They don't make ti anymore.


Great Pic !! Now I have to figure out how to fit a FAN in my bag lollll


----------



## HesitantShopper

boarbb said:


> Mini Ava. Not sure the name of the color , I guessing this is the sky blue ? And then mini mini bag charm in tulip. Pearl grey at the back



Such a pretty color, charm is adorable!


----------



## tonij2000

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! What color? I have this bag in aquamarine and love it!



Thanks! This is optic white with gold hw.


----------



## BeachBagGal

tonij2000 said:


> Thanks! This is optic white with gold hw.




Very nice! I don't think I ever recall seeing this bag in white. Oh on a side note.. if you get color transfer on it baby wipes work perfectly to get it off. I had some color transfer on mine and I used the Honest brand ones and it cleaned it up without causing any damage to the bag.


----------



## tonij2000

Great tip, thanks! I think she's the perfect crossbody!


----------



## Nickeywonder

Here is  a review of my Hamilton Traveler, please take a look and let me know what you think! 

https://youtu.be/zqsQPW3uNFk


----------



## omri

Nickeywonder said:


> Here is  a review of my Hamilton Traveler, please take a look and let me know what you think!
> 
> https://youtu.be/zqsQPW3uNFk



Great review, very good and interesting


----------



## tonij2000

Nickeywonder said:


> Here is  a review of my Hamilton Traveler, please take a look and let me know what you think!
> 
> https://youtu.be/zqsQPW3uNFk



Love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nickeywonder said:


> Here is  a review of my Hamilton Traveler, please take a look and let me know what you think!
> 
> https://youtu.be/zqsQPW3uNFk



Nice job! I'm enjoying your vids! I watched your MK and Coach collection ones. Keep on making them!


----------



## Nickeywonder

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice job! I'm enjoying your vids! I watched your MK and Coach collection ones. Keep on making them!



Thank you!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

My newest addition to my large collection:


----------



## cdtracing

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my large collection:
> 
> View attachment 3253751
> View attachment 3253752



Very nice!!


----------



## andral5

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my large collection:
> 
> View attachment 3253751
> View attachment 3253752



Ooooh, this is so nice! Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my large collection:
> 
> View attachment 3253751
> View attachment 3253752



Love it! Is this the Med size? I have this one in the smaller size.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Hollywood Hills said:


> My newest addition to my large collection:
> 
> View attachment 3253751
> View attachment 3253752



Nice! cute charms as well.


----------



## Equinist

Beautiful purses. I just bought my first MK bag. The grab bag tote. I love it.


----------



## Carrie6340

My first MK Selma!Size medium, in blush. I want to buy more Selmas in other colors; this bag is just gorgeous for how affordable it is!


----------



## Carrie6340

djidjixx said:


> I own 3 Michael Kors bags at the moment, here they are!




What kind is this last one? [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Carrie6340 said:


> View attachment 3254536
> 
> 
> My first MK Selma!Size medium, in blush. I want to buy more Selmas in other colors; this bag is just gorgeous for how affordable it is!




So cute!


----------



## Hollywood Hills

BeachBagGal said:


> Love it! Is this the Med size? I have this one in the smaller size.


 
It's the large size, but it's not that large actually.


----------



## keishapie1973

Carrie6340 said:


> View attachment 3254536
> 
> 
> My first MK Selma!Size medium, in blush. I want to buy more Selmas in other colors; this bag is just gorgeous for how affordable it is!



I agree and it is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I just found at TJ Maxx!


----------



## ralewi

This beauty was delivered today.  Izzy reversible tote black/fushia.  Got on sale  love it.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ralewi said:


> This beauty was delivered today.  Izzy reversible tote black/fushia.  Got on sale  love it.




Love that color combo!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I just found at TJ Maxx!




Nice neutral that will go with a lot! [emoji3]


----------



## Ness7386

Yes! I'm loving it!


----------



## ralewi

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color combo!


Thanks


----------



## ralewi

BeachBagGal said:


> Love that color combo!





LVCoffeeAddict said:


> 36 weeks pregnant today and I am loving my new Izzy reversible tote in Merlot/Pale Pink especially with my Burberry scarf. The berry tone in the scarf matches almost perfectly. I removed the MK medallion so it looks like a no brand soft, slouchy leather tote. Ty for letting me share!


Love this color. Congrats on your upcoming bundle of joy.


----------



## Ness7386

Here is my small collection.  I'm new to the MK thing & just started in Dec 2015.  I'm now looking for an inexpensive large Selma in pink or fuschia!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my small collection.  I'm new to the MK thing & just started in Dec 2015.  I'm now looking for an inexpensive large Selma in pink or fuschia!



Very nice start to your collection! They're addicting!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my small collection.  I'm new to the MK thing & just started in Dec 2015.  I'm now looking for an inexpensive large Selma in pink or fuschia!



Very nice! I see you love the luggage color. I started off with that color too. Enjoy your new collecting adventure. Happy hunting!


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice start to your collection! They're addicting!


Yes, they are!  It's killing me.  I saw a Large Selma in Fuchsia at TJ Maxx for $169, but I just bought 2 Hamilton's this week.  I can't keep spending money like this!


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Very nice! I see you love the luggage color. I started off with that color too. Enjoy your new collecting adventure. Happy hunting!



Yes, I do love the luggage color.  It goes with everything. And I saw this Hamilton Traveler at the MK Store last night. They only had it in the color Cinder.  It was only $150 something, but I had to restrain myself!


----------



## Ness7386

Are you able tell me what the full name of this Saffiano Hamilton is called?  It's about 3/4 the width of my LRG EW Tote.  I'm just trying to learn all the names & sizes. Being that it's smaller, is it called a satchel?  Medium maybe?  Besides the LRG NS Totes in Cornflower and Luggage and the Traveler in Cinder, this is the only size & color that was left at my MK Store.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Are you able tell me what the full name of this Saffiano Hamilton is called?  It's about 3/4 the width of my LRG EW Tote.  I'm just trying to learn all the names & sizes. Being that it's smaller, is it called a satchel?  Medium maybe?  Besides the LRG NS Totes in Cornflower and Luggage and the Traveler in Cinder, this is the only size & color that was left at my MK Store.




It's the East/West (E/W) version.  You get it?


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> It's the East/West (E/W) version.  You get it?



But are there medium and large in this style of EW satchel too?  Do the totes and the satchels come in different sizes like large & medium?


----------



## Ness7386

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, I do love the luggage color.  It goes with everything. And I saw this Hamilton Traveler at the MK Store last night. They only had it in the color Cinder.  It was only $150 something, but I had to restrain myself!



Am I dumb for leaving this in the store at only $150 something??  I want to go back and grab it up!


----------



## Nan246

The cinder is nice but spring is coming and you have neutrals already so you might like a fuschia or raspberry bag my favorite.


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> But are there medium and large in this style of EW satchel too?  Do the totes and the satchels come in different sizes like large & medium?



The large is called the North/South Tote.  The East/West Satchel is the medium size.  
There was the Hamilton messenger which was small.  I'm not sure if the messenger has been discontinued or not.  I have not seen one on his site for quite some time.

You say you have a large E/W Hamilton Satchel.  Does it have a zippered divider in the middle & removable shoulder strap?  If it does, it may be the Euro version of the Hamilton.  That one originally debuted in Europe & I think Saks is the only retailer here in the States that sold it.  It's now considered the Large E/W Satchel.  The N/S use to be called a satchel but is now called the tote.


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> The cinder is nice but spring is coming and you have neutrals already so you might like a fuschia or raspberry bag my favorite.


Thanks Nan!  I agree


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> The large is called the North/South Tote.  The East/West Satchel is the medium size.
> There was the Hamilton messenger which was small.  I'm not sure if the messenger has been discontinued or not.  I have not seen one on his site for quite some time.
> 
> You say you have a large E/W Hamilton Satchel.  Does it have a zippered divider in the middle & removable shoulder strap?  If it does, it may be the Euro version of the Hamilton.  That one originally debuted in Europe & I think Saks is the only retailer here in the States that sold it.  It's now considered the Large E/W Satchel.  The N/S use to be called a satchel but is now called the tote.



Yes, it does have a zippered divider in the middle, but the shoulder strap is Not removable. Here is a pic of the tag. LG EW TOTE. It's the same width as my NS TOTE, just not as tall and has a plaque instead of the lock & key.


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> Yes, it does have a zippered divider in the middle, but the shoulder strap is Not removable. Here is a pic of the tag. LG EW TOTE. It's the same width as my NS TOTE, just not as tall and has a plaque instead of the lock & key.



You bag is the Outlet version of the Hamilton.  This version has the plaque instead of the lock.  I have one in Luggage, myself.  Bag twins!    This version is as wide as the N/S tote but not as tall.  The Outlet version does not come in different sizes, I don't think.

The Euro version of the Hamilton is a boutique bag & has the lock, the zippered middle compartment, & the shoulder strap is removable & I think a little longer.

It can be confusing with styles & sizes plus the differences in boutique versions & outlet versions.  I hope this helps to explain it differences,


----------



## Minkette

cdtracing said:


> You bag is the Outlet version of the Hamilton.  This version has the plaque instead of the lock.  I have one in Luggage, myself.  Bag twins!    This version is as wide as the N/S tote but not as tall.  The Outlet version does not come in different sizes, I don't think.
> 
> The Euro version of the Hamilton is a boutique bag & has the lock, the zippered middle compartment, & the shoulder strap is removable & I think a little longer.
> 
> It can be confusing with styles & sizes plus the differences in boutique versions & outlet versions.  I hope this helps to explain it differences,



Dillards has the large east west Hamilton with the detachable strap on stock now I believe.


----------



## cdtracing

Minkette said:


> Dillards has the large east west Hamilton with the detachable strap on stock now I believe.



Oh, wow.  Good to know.  I'll have to check that out.  Saks was the only retailer I found to have the Euro version of the Hamilton for sale when it was finally offered here.  Thanks for the new info, Minkette!


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> You bag is the Outlet version of the Hamilton.  This version has the plaque instead of the lock.  I have one in Luggage, myself.  Bag twins!    This version is as wide as the N/S tote but not as tall.  The Outlet version does not come in different sizes, I don't think.
> 
> The Euro version of the Hamilton is a boutique bag & has the lock, the zippered middle compartment, & the shoulder strap is removable & I think a little longer.
> 
> It can be confusing with styles & sizes plus the differences in boutique versions & outlet versions.  I hope this helps to explain it differences,



Thanks for the clarification!  Here they are!


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> Thanks for the clarification!  Here they are!



Great bags & 2 different but similar looks.  One in soft leather & one in Saffiano leather!


----------



## ralewi

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my small collection.  I'm new to the MK thing & just started in Dec 2015.  I'm now looking for an inexpensive large Selma in pink or fuschia!


nice collection.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Hello everyone, My love with MK began last year in Feb, my first bag was the Large Hamilton I think its called a tote its nice and roomy and it's the Black pebbled leather with the silver hardware, after I got a medium Grayson satchel the vanilla with the logo or Mother's Day (pvc), the large Camden drawstring in Luggage for our anniversary (pebbled leather), The Vanilla White Gansevoort (pebbled leather), The large Jet set item tote in the  brown logo (pvc), The Large Campbell  Satchel in Steel Grey (the Embossed one),  and a Large Sutton in Black (saffiano). I currently have my eyes on the Cherry Riley! My husband bought and put that up for me so I could put them up. I also seem to gravitate towards the pebbled leathers for some reason.


----------



## Nan246

Nice collection mk lover! You may need a second shelf later lol! I started off like that too now I am using shelves on the other side. Glad you are enjoying the mk craze!


----------



## keishapie1973

You have a great collection of bags. The cherry Riley is gorgeous!!![emoji3]


----------



## Ness7386

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my small collection.  I'm new to the MK thing & just started in Dec 2015.  I'm now looking for an inexpensive large Selma in pink or fuschia!



Here is the newest addition to my collection. Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip


----------



## smileydimples

Meet my new beauty SAVANNAH LARGE PATENT-LEATHER SATCHEL in lilac


----------



## Ness7386

smileydimples said:


> Meet my new beauty SAVANNAH LARGE PATENT-LEATHER SATCHEL in lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260752
> View attachment 3260753
> View attachment 3260754
> View attachment 3260755
> View attachment 3260756
> View attachment 3260757


Bea-u-ti-ful!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Ness7386 said:


> Bea-u-ti-ful!!!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;it's one of my favorite colors


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> Meet my new beauty SAVANNAH LARGE PATENT-LEATHER SATCHEL in lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260752
> View attachment 3260753
> View attachment 3260754
> View attachment 3260755
> View attachment 3260756
> View attachment 3260757




LOVE!!! I actually saw this in my local MK store today and really liked the style! Two questions: 
1. Do you out most of your belongings in the zipper section? The side compartments didn't seem like they would expand 
2. Did you find the strap long? I'm short so it could just be me!

I really liked it; it kind of reminded me of the Sutton which I love


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE!!! I actually saw this in my local MK store today and really liked the style! Two questions:
> 1. Do you out most of your belongings in the zipper section? The side compartments didn't seem like they would expand
> 2. Did you find the strap long? I'm short so it could just be me!
> 
> I really liked it; it kind of reminded me of the Sutton which I love



They are making the straps longer , the gal in the shop had mentioned that so she put hers  on the first whole and she said it was perfect for her. 
I will probably use all of them I love the three compartments. I really want to use her tomorrow , but I need to spray her. 
I love the style &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Here is the newest addition to my collection. Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip




Awww pretty!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Meet my new beauty SAVANNAH LARGE PATENT-LEATHER SATCHEL in lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260752
> View attachment 3260753
> View attachment 3260754
> View attachment 3260755
> View attachment 3260756
> View attachment 3260757




Pretty pretty!!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty pretty!!



Thank you ...&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ness7386 said:


> Here is the newest addition to my collection. Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip



That leather looks scrumptious!! Nice choice  Glad you got the one you wanted



smileydimples said:


> Meet my new beauty SAVANNAH LARGE PATENT-LEATHER SATCHEL in lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260752
> View attachment 3260753
> View attachment 3260754
> View attachment 3260755
> View attachment 3260756
> View attachment 3260757



Beautiiiiful! I love this color!


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Awww pretty!


Thank you.


----------



## cbarber1123

smileydimples said:


> Meet my new beauty SAVANNAH LARGE PATENT-LEATHER SATCHEL in lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260752
> View attachment 3260753
> View attachment 3260754
> View attachment 3260755
> View attachment 3260756
> View attachment 3260757



Love this I want this bag in the mint color


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE!!! I actually saw this in my local MK store today and really liked the style! Two questions:
> 1. Do you out most of your belongings in the zipper section? The side compartments didn't seem like they would expand
> 2. Did you find the strap long? I'm short so it could just be me!
> 
> I really liked it; it kind of reminded me of the Sutton which I love




It totally reminds me of the Sutton except a little bigger than the medium from the dimensions (which is a plus for me), and soft leather!  I have to check it out IRL.  This is the next color I wanted and this may be the bag I get too.


----------



## Pinkalicious

HeatherL said:


> It totally reminds me of the Sutton except a little bigger than the medium from the dimensions (which is a plus for me), and soft leather!  I have to check it out IRL.  This is the next color I wanted and this may be the bag I get too.




I believe the Savannah is saffiano leather just shiny
I think the Camille is sorta like the sutton but with the pebbled softer leather.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Nan246 said:


> Nice collection mk lover! You may need a second shelf later lol! I started off like that too now I am using shelves on the other side. Glad you are enjoying the mk craze!


Thank you these bags are addicting!


----------



## MKLOVER78

keishapie1973 said:


> You have a great collection of bags. The cherry Riley is gorgeous!!![emoji3]


Thank you, and I think the Riley is gorgeous too, I have not gotten it I have my eyes on that baby, I'm just a little concerned with the shade of red because it looks different on some sites.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Ness7386 said:


> Here is the newest addition to my collection. Bedford Belted Medium Satchel in Tulip


that's beautiful!


----------



## MKLOVER78

smileydimples said:


> Meet my new beauty SAVANNAH LARGE PATENT-LEATHER SATCHEL in lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260752
> View attachment 3260753
> View attachment 3260754
> View attachment 3260755
> View attachment 3260756
> View attachment 3260757


Niiiice!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> I believe the Savannah is saffiano leather just shiny
> I think the Camille is sorta like the sutton but with the pebbled softer leather.




Yup, I just looked & you are correct it is saffiano.  I wonder if this will be replacing the Sutton.  They don't seem to be bringing many new colors to the Sutton anymore...


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Yup, I just looked & you are correct it is saffiano.  I wonder if this will be replacing the Sutton.  They don't seem to be bringing many new colors to the Sutton anymore...




I asked the SA at my MK store that exact thing yesterday because the Savannah looks so much like the Sutton. He said he hadn't heard anything.


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> I asked the SA at my MK store that exact thing yesterday because the Savannah looks so much like the Sutton. He said he hadn't heard anything.




Funny, I was there on Saturday & they told me the new floor set was to be released this past Monday.  I specifically asked if the Sutton was coming out in Lilac and got a firm no.  I didn't press bc they didn't have any info on the lack of large Selma's last year.  It's seems they don't know or don't share.  I didn't even notice any Suttons in the store either... Sad... However, I find the medium Sutton a tad too tight for me.  I still use it and love it but I hope the Savannah will be a good fit for me size wise.


----------



## Bootlover07

HeatherL said:


> Funny, I was there on Saturday & they told me the new floor set was to be released this past Monday.  I specifically asked if the Sutton was coming out in Lilac and got a firm no.  I didn't press bc they didn't have any info on the lack of large Selma's last year.  It's seems they don't know or don't share.  I didn't even notice any Suttons in the store either... Sad... However, I find the medium Sutton a tad too tight for me.  I still use it and love it but I hope the Savannah will be a good fit for me size wise.




Yeah I don't put too much thought into anything they say; they don't ever seem to know anything!


----------



## ralewi

smileydimples said:


> Meet my new beauty SAVANNAH LARGE PATENT-LEATHER SATCHEL in lilac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3260752
> View attachment 3260753
> View attachment 3260754
> View attachment 3260755
> View attachment 3260756
> View attachment 3260757


beautiful bag


----------



## ralewi

*Michael Kors Jet Set Travel Large North South Tote Violet.*


----------



## smileydimples

ralewi said:


> beautiful bag







HeatherL said:


> Yup, I just looked & you are correct it is saffiano.  I wonder if this will be replacing the Sutton.  They don't seem to be bringing many new colors to the Sutton anymore...



When j bought her they didn't say anything but then they know I'm not a fan of sutton because how it pulls.they still had suttons in the store full price so I don't know , but I love this style [emoji7][emoji7]



MKLOVER78 said:


> Niiiice!!!




Thank you [emoji4]


MKLOVER78 said:


> that's beautiful!




Thank you [emoji4][emoji4]


HeatherL said:


> It totally reminds me of the Sutton except a little bigger than the medium from the dimensions (which is a plus for me), and soft leather!  I have to check it out IRL.  This is the next color I wanted and this may be the bag I get too.



Yes it does but the way they made this purse and where they have put the straps at Is wAy better  it is Saffiano leather which is the first one in a long time that I bought but she is a beauty .. You need to see her


----------



## juls12

I got shoes to go with my new Hamilton. They are a little bit darker but super comfortable. Now it needs to become spring.


----------



## lluuccka

juls12 said:


> I got shoes to go with my new Hamilton. They are a little bit darker but super comfortable. Now it needs to become spring.


Nice combination!  I had the same, but I sold my Luggage Hamilton and now I'm looking for another luggage bag! But the shoes are still at home


----------



## aroese1

This is my bag. I was actually hoping to get some help identifying it. I've had it for probably around 8 years and in that time have had 2 kids (soooo, it is never used.) I'm thinking of selling it but I can't find the design anywhere! 

Can anyone help???

Sorry, just saw there is an IDENTIFY thread. Headed over there with better photos


----------



## juls12

lluuccka said:


> Nice combination!  I had the same, but I sold my Luggage Hamilton and now I'm looking for another luggage bag! But the shoes are still at home



Nice! Good luck on finding a new luggage bag.


----------



## smileydimples

My new purse I found on my lunch I could not keep my eye off her .. I guess I'm loving shiny lately and Saffiano [emoji4][emoji4] its ballet in a metallic but it's only called ballet reminds me of a rose gold  .. I love this ballet color in a medium Selma


----------



## Bootlover07

smileydimples said:


> My new purse I found on my lunch I could not keep my eye off her .. I guess I'm loving shiny lately and Saffiano [emoji4][emoji4] its ballet in a metallic but it's only called ballet reminds me of a rose gold  .. I love this ballet color in a medium Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263780
> View attachment 3263781
> View attachment 3263783
> View attachment 3263785
> View attachment 3263786
> View attachment 3263787




Gorgeous!!!! I wish the medium was a tiny bit bigger or the large was a tiny bit smaller lol!!


----------



## Bootlover07

Not great lighting, but here is my new dark dune medium Riley!!! So excited about this bag [emoji5]&#65039; I took a pic of her next to my pearl grey Selma to compare colors


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Not great lighting, but here is my new dark dune medium Riley!!! So excited about this bag [emoji5]&#65039; I took a pic of her next to my pearl grey Selma to compare colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263792
> View attachment 3263793



Beautiful I love her congrats


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! I wish the medium was a tiny bit bigger or the large was a tiny bit smaller lol!!



Thank you I agree but I could t keep my eyes off her


----------



## Ness7386

smileydimples said:


> My new purse I found on my lunch I could not keep my eye off her .. I guess I'm loving shiny lately and Saffiano [emoji4][emoji4] its ballet in a metallic but it's only called ballet reminds me of a rose gold  .. I love this ballet color in a medium Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263780
> View attachment 3263781
> View attachment 3263783
> View attachment 3263785
> View attachment 3263786
> View attachment 3263787


Oh I love your new shiny Selma!  What store?


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> My new purse I found on my lunch I could not keep my eye off her .. I guess I'm loving shiny lately and Saffiano [emoji4][emoji4] its ballet in a metallic but it's only called ballet reminds me of a rose gold  .. I love this ballet color in a medium Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263780
> View attachment 3263781
> View attachment 3263783
> View attachment 3263785
> View attachment 3263786
> View attachment 3263787




So pretty and shimmery!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Not great lighting, but here is my new dark dune medium Riley!!! So excited about this bag [emoji5]&#65039; I took a pic of her next to my pearl grey Selma to compare colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263792
> View attachment 3263793




Love that soft DD!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and shimmery!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> My new purse I found on my lunch I could not keep my eye off her .. I guess I'm loving shiny lately and Saffiano [emoji4][emoji4] its ballet in a metallic but it's only called ballet reminds me of a rose gold  .. I love this ballet color in a medium Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263780
> View attachment 3263781
> View attachment 3263783
> View attachment 3263785
> View attachment 3263786
> View attachment 3263787




I just love it. Silver hardware?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> I just love it. Silver hardware?[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Yes &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Not great lighting, but here is my new dark dune medium Riley!!! So excited about this bag [emoji5]&#65039; I took a pic of her next to my pearl grey Selma to compare colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263792
> View attachment 3263793



i love your dark dune!! so different than pearl grey, love both!


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> Not great lighting, but here is my new dark dune medium Riley!!! So excited about this bag [emoji5]&#65039; I took a pic of her next to my pearl grey Selma to compare colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263792
> View attachment 3263793




Gorgeous...I need something in Dune. [emoji3]


----------



## MKB0925

smileydimples said:


> My new purse I found on my lunch I could not keep my eye off her .. I guess I'm loving shiny lately and Saffiano [emoji4][emoji4] its ballet in a metallic but it's only called ballet reminds me of a rose gold  .. I love this ballet color in a medium Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263780
> View attachment 3263781
> View attachment 3263783
> View attachment 3263785
> View attachment 3263786
> View attachment 3263787




Beautiful! I really like that color..


----------



## juls12

smileydimples said:


> My new purse I found on my lunch I could not keep my eye off her .. I guess I'm loving shiny lately and Saffiano [emoji4][emoji4] its ballet in a metallic but it's only called ballet reminds me of a rose gold  .. I love this ballet color in a medium Selma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263780
> View attachment 3263781
> View attachment 3263783
> View attachment 3263785
> View attachment 3263786
> View attachment 3263787



Congrats! It's a beautiful colour. I've been looking at this in the mini version. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## smileydimples

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful! I really like that color..



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Samanthalvoe

Not a bag, but my new medium Juliana wallet. I am so in love with this piece! a lot of bang for your buck, I love the two removeable inserts. I carry so many cards and this wallet literally holds everything I need dispite the size. My iPhone 6 even fits inside of the wallet when I take out the two inserts. Just wanted to share my new purchase!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

Samanthalvoe said:


> View attachment 3264676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bag, but my new medium Juliana wallet. I am so in love with this piece! a lot of bang for your buck, I love the two removeable inserts. I carry so many cards and this wallet literally holds everything I need dispite the size. My iPhone 6 even fits inside of the wallet when I take out the two inserts. Just wanted to share my new purchase![emoji173]&#65039;




Very pretty!!


----------



## HeatherL

Just got back from the mall & came home with this [emoji7]......  I'm officially done until maybe my birthday in Dec.



Pics do not do this bag justice!  It's gorgeous IRL!


----------



## SillyPooch

=)


----------



## SillyPooch

Hi everyone
I've been wanting to share my collection since I really enjoyed seeing what everyone else's buying! I'm finally home alone and able to take my babies out and photograph them (no one in the household knows how many MK bags I really have), I don't want to scare anyone lol. The lighting isn't great, maybe a different picture taker will help, I swear they look better in person!!! =) I have a Medium Selma in dark dune on its way...I absolutely can not wait!!! Hope you'll enjoy!


----------



## bellevie0891

SillyPooch said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been wanting to share my collection since I really enjoyed seeing what everyone else's buying! I'm finally home alone and able to take my babies out and photograph them (no one in the household knows how many MK bags I really have), I don't want to scare anyone lol. The lighting isn't great, maybe a different picture taker will help, I swear they look better in person!!! =) I have a Medium Selma in dark dune on its way...I absolutely can not wait!!! Hope you'll enjoy!



LOVE it all!! 

What color is your Sutton and your Selma with studs?

Love your Lilac Flap wallet too! And your Hamilton!

Gorgeous choices!!


----------



## Nan246

Love your collection. Very nice colors. I like the studded selmas. I have the dig bag too with wrappings still. Lol no one has to know how many!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Samanthalvoe said:


> View attachment 3264676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bag, but my new medium Juliana wallet. I am so in love with this piece! a lot of bang for your buck, I love the two removeable inserts. I carry so many cards and this wallet literally holds everything I need dispite the size. My iPhone 6 even fits inside of the wallet when I take out the two inserts. Just wanted to share my new purchase![emoji173]&#65039;




What is this little wallet called, I love it!!



HeatherL said:


> Just got back from the mall & came home with this [emoji7]......  I'm officially done until maybe my birthday in Dec.
> View attachment 3264682
> 
> 
> Pics do not do this bag justice!  It's gorgeous IRL!




Congrats!!!!! It's a truly unique color and style.



SillyPooch said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been wanting to share my collection since I really enjoyed seeing what everyone else's buying! I'm finally home alone and able to take my babies out and photograph them (no one in the household knows how many MK bags I really have), I don't want to scare anyone lol. The lighting isn't great, maybe a different picture taker will help, I swear they look better in person!!! =) I have a Medium Selma in dark dune on its way...I absolutely can not wait!!! Hope you'll enjoy!




Lol!!! I can relate with not wanting to scare anyone with the number of bags that I have. I just love your collection. Each one is something I would buy! What color is the Selma messenger? I love it all!!!


----------



## SillyPooch

bellevie0891 said:


> LOVE it all!!
> 
> What color is your Sutton and your Selma with studs?
> 
> Love your Lilac Flap wallet too! And your Hamilton!
> 
> Gorgeous choices!!


Thanks guys!  My sutton is in navy and my stud selma is in dusty rose, the wallet is actually in pale blue, I know...the lighting, sigh!


----------



## andral5

SillyPooch said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been wanting to share my collection since I really enjoyed seeing what everyone else's buying! I'm finally home alone and able to take my babies out and photograph them (no one in the household knows how many MK bags I really have), I don't want to scare anyone lol. The lighting isn't great, maybe a different picture taker will help, I swear they look better in person!!! =) I have a Medium Selma in dark dune on its way...I absolutely can not wait!!! Hope you'll enjoy!



Beautiful collection! Good choices, so you have a bag for every occasion and lots of outfits.


----------



## Samanthalvoe

HeatherL said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you!&#128149;




Pinkalicious said:


> What is this little wallet called, I love it!!


It's called a medium Juliana wallet. It comes in two other colors, and also a larger size! It's so great, it comes with a removable card holder and removable zip pouch inside. Lots of room for a tiny wallet. I'm very impressed&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Sarah03

SillyPooch said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been wanting to share my collection since I really enjoyed seeing what everyone else's buying! I'm finally home alone and able to take my babies out and photograph them (no one in the household knows how many MK bags I really have), I don't want to scare anyone lol. The lighting isn't great, maybe a different picture taker will help, I swear they look better in person!!! =) I have a Medium Selma in dark dune on its way...I absolutely can not wait!!! Hope you'll enjoy!



I love your collection- especially the studded bags!



Samanthalvoe said:


> View attachment 3264676
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bag, but my new medium Juliana wallet. I am so in love with this piece! a lot of bang for your buck, I love the two removeable inserts. I carry so many cards and this wallet literally holds everything I need dispite the size. My iPhone 6 even fits inside of the wallet when I take out the two inserts. Just wanted to share my new purchase![emoji173]&#65039;




This is so pretty! Can you post pics of the inside, please?


----------



## Sarah03

HeatherL said:


> Just got back from the mall & came home with this [emoji7]......  I'm officially done until maybe my birthday in Dec.
> View attachment 3264682
> 
> 
> Pics do not do this bag justice!  It's gorgeous IRL!




Oh how pretty! Is this patent?


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> Just got back from the mall & came home with this [emoji7]......  I'm officially done until maybe my birthday in Dec.
> View attachment 3264682
> 
> 
> Pics do not do this bag justice!  It's gorgeous IRL!



Whooohoooo bag twin!! Isn't it beautiful


----------



## Samanthalvoe

Sarah03 said:


> I love your collection- especially the studded bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so pretty! Can you post pics of the inside, please?



Yes of course!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Samanthalvoe




----------



## Samanthalvoe




----------



## HeatherL

Pinkalicious said:


> Congrats!!!!! It's a truly unique color and style.
> 
> Thank you!!!


----------



## HeatherL

Sarah03 said:


> Oh how pretty! Is this patent?




Thanks!!!  Actually I'd compare it to the Greenwich leather.  The description is confusing on the website.
It's flexible and beautiful too!!!


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Whooohoooo bag twin!! Isn't it beautiful




Yay!!!  I couldn't leave home without it after finally seeing it in real life!!!  Trying to wait until Spring before I start carrying, wonder how long I'll last!!


----------



## HeatherL

SillyPooch said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been wanting to share my collection since I really enjoyed seeing what everyone else's buying! I'm finally home alone and able to take my babies out and photograph them (no one in the household knows how many MK bags I really have), I don't want to scare anyone lol. The lighting isn't great, maybe a different picture taker will help, I swear they look better in person!!! =) I have a Medium Selma in dark dune on its way...I absolutely can not wait!!! Hope you'll enjoy!




Love your collection!!!


----------



## Sarah03

Samanthalvoe said:


> Yes of course![emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3264801



Thank you!  This is a neat wallet!



HeatherL said:


> Thanks!!!  Actually I'd compare it to the Greenwich leather.  The description is confusing on the website.
> It's flexible and beautiful too!!!




Gotcha. It's so pretty!


----------



## Ness7386

This was an impulse buy today.  I've been trying to find a steal on a ballet colored Sutton or a Riley.  This Jane Medium Messenger in the color Elephant is the only thing that fit my budget today.  I'll probably end up returning it.


----------



## Bootlover07

Ness7386 said:


> This was an impulse buy today.  I've been trying to find a steal on a ballet colored Sutton or a Riley.  This Jane Medium Messenger in the color Elephant is the only thing that fit my budget today.  I'll probably end up returning it.




Not sure what sizes you're looking for, but Nordstrom has the medium Sutton in ballet for 196 and the small Riley in ballet for 178. Dillards has the large ballet Riley and I'm sure it will go on sale soon!


----------



## smileydimples

Samanthalvoe said:


> View attachment 3264804



That's so pretty


----------



## SillyPooch

Ness7386 said:


> This was an impulse buy today.  I've been trying to find a steal on a ballet colored Sutton or a Riley.  This Jane Medium Messenger in the color Elephant is the only thing that fit my budget today.  I'll probably end up returning it.


What's your budget?  Macys has Medium Ballet Sutton for $184 and the smaller one for $156, hope this helps!  It has the small Riley in Ballet for $167!


----------



## Samanthalvoe

smileydimples said:


> That's so pretty



Thank you!&#128149; It really is!


----------



## Ness7386

Bootlover07 said:


> Not sure what sizes you're looking for, but Nordstrom has the medium Sutton in ballet for 196 and the small Riley in ballet for 178. Dillards has the large ballet Riley and I'm sure it will go on sale soon!


Thanks for the tip.  My budget is really low like $150 or less is all I can spend right now.  Macy's had this Jane for $149 plus an additional 25% off so I paid $111 before tax. I like that it has two outer zippered compartments and one open center compartment like the Sutton. Just that Jane is soft & Sutton is hard leather. They're similar in size too Jane is 12.5w 8h 4.5d the Sutton is 13w 9h 5d. But I'm still not in love with this bag.


----------



## Ness7386

SillyPooch said:


> What's your budget?  Macys has Medium Ballet Sutton for $184 and the smaller one for $156, hope this helps!  It has the small Riley in Ballet for $167!


I'm looking for a medium sized Selma, Sutton or Riley for $150 for less. Sounds like a joke right? But I did just find a med Bedford in Tulip at Macy's for $150 last week. Maybe if I'm patient and stop all this impulse buying I'll find it.


----------



## SillyPooch

Ness7386 said:


> Thanks for the tip.  My budget is really low like $150 or less is all I can spend right now.  Macy's had this Jane for $149 plus an additional 25% off so I paid $111 before tax. I like that it has two outer zippered compartments and one open center compartment like the Sutton. Just that Jane is soft & Sutton is hard leather. They're similar in size too Jane is 12.5w 8h 4.5d the Sutton is 13w 9h 5d. But I'm still not in love with this bag.


I know what you mean, I was in a similar situation a couple of weeks ago.  My budget was also $150 and I wanted a medium Sutton in Navy, I looked and looked and the closest thing I could find that was guaranteed to be authentic was a medium Sutton in "deep teal" for about $156.  I thought I would be satisfied with the purchase but I wasn't.  If you don't "feel" the bag at the beginning, chances are you are not going to use it   I think Macys price is unbeatable for a medium sutton, do you have a macys card?  I don't have one but I heard you do get additional % off, good luck! =)


----------



## SillyPooch

Ness7386 said:


> I'm looking for a medium sized Selma, Sutton or Riley for $150 for less. Sounds like a joke right? But I did just find a med Bedford in Tulip at Macy's for $150 last week. Maybe if I'm patient and stop all this impulse buying I'll find it.


Oh and I forgot to mention that there is a small sutton in the color pastel pink for $140 at nordstromrack.com if you are interested!


----------



## lluuccka

I'm so excited! I found perfect shoes to match my Dark Dune Sutton! It's Clarks and I found it at vintage store brand new for 1,5 USD! I can't wait to spring!


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> I'm so excited! I found perfect shoes to match my Dark Dune Sutton! It's Clarks and I found it at vintage store brand new for 1,5 USD! I can't wait to spring!


OMG!  Perfect match!  And those shoes are so cute!  They'll look great with your dark dune Sutton.


----------



## Ness7386

SillyPooch said:


> I know what you mean, I was in a similar situation a couple of weeks ago.  My budget was also $150 and I wanted a medium Sutton in Navy, I looked and looked and the closest thing I could find that was guaranteed to be authentic was a medium Sutton in "deep teal" for about $156.  I thought I would be satisfied with the purchase but I wasn't.  If you don't "feel" the bag at the beginning, chances are you are not going to use it   I think Macys price is unbeatable for a medium sutton, do you have a macys card?  I don't have one but I heard you do get additional % off, good luck! =)



No, I don't have a Macy's card.  I would love to have found a Sutton for $156 though.  And Teal would have been fine for me.  I'm going to take the Jane back and keep looking.  I don't mind the color elephant either, but it's just not what I'm looking for right now.  This Sutton in ballet or cherry would be great (at the right price)!


----------



## Ness7386

lluuccka said:


> I'm so excited! I found perfect shoes to match my Dark Dune Sutton! It's Clarks and I found it at vintage store brand new for 1,5 USD! I can't wait to spring!


Oh how pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> I'm so excited! I found perfect shoes to match my Dark Dune Sutton! It's Clarks and I found it at vintage store brand new for 1,5 USD! I can't wait to spring!



I love these. They will look fantastic with your bag....


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> I'm so excited! I found perfect shoes to match my Dark Dune Sutton! It's Clarks and I found it at vintage store brand new for 1,5 USD! I can't wait to spring!



Now that's some steal deal! And they're soooo cuuute!!! Congrats!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Got my brand new Cynthia today!!! Love her[emoji7]
I just saw a used one go for $177 plus $20 shipping, so happy to get this one from a sweet seller on eBay for $135 even.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3266827
> 
> View attachment 3266828
> 
> Got my brand new Cynthia today!!! Love her[emoji7]
> I just saw a used one go for $177 plus $20 shipping, so happy to get this one from a sweet seller on eBay for $135 even.




Nice! Great deal - congrats! Like the chain links. [emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice! Great deal - congrats! Like the chain links. [emoji3]



Thanks me too! I've never been into the signature print so idk what's gotten into me...pregnancy hormones maybe? LOL. This is the perfect size for me as it's smaller than a medium sutton but larger than the small sutton. I don't like how noisy the bag is but I can live with it since it looks so cute!


----------



## a.tsao

SillyPooch said:


> Hi everyone
> I've been wanting to share my collection since I really enjoyed seeing what everyone else's buying! I'm finally home alone and able to take my babies out and photograph them (no one in the household knows how many MK bags I really have), I don't want to scare anyone lol. The lighting isn't great, maybe a different picture taker will help, I swear they look better in person!!! =) I have a Medium Selma in dark dune on its way...I absolutely can not wait!!! Hope you'll enjoy!


beautiful collection!!


----------



## MDT

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks me too! I've never been into the signature print so idk what's gotten into me...pregnancy hormones maybe? LOL. This is the perfect size for me as it's smaller than a medium sutton but larger than the small sutton. I don't like how noisy the bag is but I can live with it since it looks so cute!



Such a cute bag! I was also never into the signature print until recently. This color has really grown on me!


----------



## andral5

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3266827
> 
> View attachment 3266828
> 
> Got my brand new Cynthia today!!! Love her[emoji7]
> I just saw a used one go for $177 plus $20 shipping, so happy to get this one from a sweet seller on eBay for $135 even.



I'm not into signature print either, but that's a steal!!! Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Thanks me too! I've never been into the signature print so idk what's gotten into me...pregnancy hormones maybe? LOL. This is the perfect size for me as it's smaller than a medium sutton but larger than the small sutton. I don't like how noisy the bag is but I can live with it since it looks so cute!




Hahah well whatever works for ya'! You know you can always sell it if your hormones tell you differently lol. [emoji3]


----------



## iheart_purses

Samanthalvoe said:


> View attachment 3264804



Can you describe what the bubbly textured part is like? Does it have a metallic sheen? I saw these online but I'm not close to a store. It looks interesting but hard to tell what it's like in real life.


----------



## Samanthalvoe

iheart_purses said:


> Can you describe what the bubbly textured part is like? Does it have a metallic sheen? I saw these online but I'm not close to a store. It looks interesting but hard to tell what it's like in real life.


Hi! It's actually smooth to touch, to me it doesn't look metallic. The color is a lot lighter and more on the pastel side compared to the "pale pink" color of the rest of the wallet. The lilac and celedon colors also gave off the same vibes of being lighter and more pastel on the textured top compared to the more vibrant and bright colored body of the wallets. The design itself kind of reminds me of cobblestone, it's really neat looking


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3266827
> 
> View attachment 3266828
> 
> Got my brand new Cynthia today!!! Love her[emoji7]
> I just saw a used one go for $177 plus $20 shipping, so happy to get this one from a sweet seller on eBay for $135 even.


Soooooo cute &#128525;&#128525; congrats


----------



## Samanthalvoe

iheart_purses said:


> Can you describe what the bubbly textured part is like? Does it have a metallic sheen? I saw these online but I'm not close to a store. It looks interesting but hard to tell what it's like in real life.



Here's a photo showing a color comparison, sorry it's dark in my room now!


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> I'm so excited! I found perfect shoes to match my Dark Dune Sutton! It's Clarks and I found it at vintage store brand new for 1,5 USD! I can't wait to spring!



Great find! perfect match!



Pinkalicious said:


> View attachment 3266827
> 
> View attachment 3266828
> 
> Got my brand new Cynthia today!!! Love her[emoji7]
> I just saw a used one go for $177 plus $20 shipping, so happy to get this one from a sweet seller on eBay for $135 even.



Good deal!


----------



## Loved by Kors

I'm so excited about this bag! My new Michael kors collection Gia tote in turquoise! I'm trying to capture the true color because it is beautiful!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Inside the house shot, bag is lined in suede too!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Loved by Kors said:


> I'm so excited about this bag! My new Michael kors collection Gia tote in turquoise! I'm trying to capture the true color because it is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267562




That color is gooooogeous!!!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lluuccka

ubo22 said:


> OMG!  Perfect match!  And those shoes are so cute!  They'll look great with your dark dune Sutton.





Ness7386 said:


> Oh how pretty!





keishapie1973 said:


> I love these. They will look fantastic with your bag....





andral5 said:


> Now that's some steal deal! And they're soooo cuuute!!! Congrats!





HesitantShopper said:


> Great find! perfect match!
> 
> 
> 
> Good deal!



Thank you ladies!! 

Today I've been bad and purchased two more MK bags!!!


----------



## lluuccka

Loved by Kors said:


> I'm so excited about this bag! My new Michael kors collection Gia tote in turquoise! I'm trying to capture the true color because it is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267562



OMG! It's such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Loved by Kors said:


> Inside the house shot, bag is lined in suede too!!!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267622
> View attachment 3267625



Gorgeous color!



lluuccka said:


> Thank you ladies!!
> 
> Today I've been bad and purchased two more MK bags!!!



What did you get? Do share


----------



## lluuccka

Loved by Kors said:


> I'm so excited about this bag! My new Michael kors collection Gia tote in turquoise! I'm trying to capture the true color because it is beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3267562





Pinkalicious said:


> Gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get? Do share



Dark Khaki Billy medium Shoulder bag and Large Bedford Crossbody in Luggage (in photo with my luggage gang) - love them both


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Dark Khaki Billy medium Shoulder bag and Large Bedford Crossbody in Luggage (in photo with my luggage gang) - love them both




Love that Bedford! It's on my list. Where'd you get yours?


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> Dark Khaki Billy medium Shoulder bag and Large Bedford Crossbody in Luggage (in photo with my luggage gang) - love them both



All are awesome! Love them all, the fringes, the shoes, the colors, everything!


----------



## trefusisgirl

lluuccka said:


> Dark Khaki Billy medium Shoulder bag and Large Bedford Crossbody in Luggage (in photo with my luggage gang) - love them both




Bag twin, I have the bedford in luggage and use it all the time, it is my go to weekend bag as goes with everything. Congrats.


----------



## cbarber1123

My large neon pink Selma &#128525;


----------



## bellevie0891

cbarber1123 said:


> My large neon pink Selma [emoji7]




So pretty in pink!


----------



## Ness7386

cbarber1123 said:


> My large neon pink Selma &#128525;


oooooooh!  I love it!


----------



## Bootlover07

Modeling my new medium dark dune Riley with my new booties!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Modeling my new medium dark dune Riley with my new booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269256
> View attachment 3269257




Cute cute! Love it with your new boots! [emoji3]


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> Modeling my new medium dark dune Riley with my new booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269256
> View attachment 3269257




I love this!! Absolutely wonderful together!


----------



## Nan246

Very nice! Really cute outfit! Stylish!


----------



## Sarah03

Bootlover07 said:


> Modeling my new medium dark dune Riley with my new booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269256
> View attachment 3269257




Cute!


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute cute! Love it with your new boots! [emoji3]







bellevie0891 said:


> I love this!! Absolutely wonderful together!







Nan246 said:


> Very nice! Really cute outfit! Stylish!







Sarah03 said:


> Cute!




Thanks ladies! I actually exchanged these boots because I didn't like the original color I'd ordered, and it wasn't until I got home that I realized how fabulously they matched my Riley! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Modeling my new medium dark dune Riley with my new booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269256
> View attachment 3269257




Looks great together!!


----------



## Nan246

cbarber1123 said:


> My large neon pink Selma &#128525;



Cheerful color! Is this the same color as raspberry?


----------



## paula3boys

Nan246 said:


> Cheerful color! Is this the same color as raspberry?




Neon is brighter imo


----------



## Nan246

paula3boys said:


> Neon is brighter imo



Thanks I haven't seen one in neon. I just won this sutton for $130. It said deep pink. Could it be raspberry? Guess have to wait.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Thanks I haven't seen one in neon. I just won this sutton for $130. It said deep pink. Could it be raspberry? Guess have to wait.




The picture looks more like raspberry than dark pink. Then again it's a stock photo so who knows lol. You'll be surprised. Lol


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> Modeling my new medium dark dune Riley with my new booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269256
> View attachment 3269257




Gorgeous!


----------



## paula3boys

Nan246 said:


> Thanks I haven't seen one in neon. I just won this sutton for $130. It said deep pink. Could it be raspberry? Guess have to wait.





BeachBagGal said:


> The picture looks more like raspberry than dark pink. Then again it's a stock photo so who knows lol. You'll be surprised. Lol



That could be either. The picture doesn't seem to be good light. I would expect deep pink since that is what the auction said. You can also look at color comparison thread for all the pictures of these colors.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Modeling my new medium dark dune Riley with my new booties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269256
> View attachment 3269257



Looks great! cute boots too. 



cbarber1123 said:


> My large neon pink Selma &#128525;



Pretty in Pink!


----------



## Nan246

paula3boys said:


> That could be either. The picture doesn't seem to be good light. I would expect deep pink since that is what the auction said. You can also look at color comparison thread for all the pictures of these colors.



Thank you Paula. I'm ok with deep pink. I like raspberry better but it's a good price.


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> The picture looks more like raspberry than dark pink. Then again it's a stock photo so who knows lol. You'll be surprised. Lol


Yes I'll be pleasantly surprise. I don't have this color. I hope for a raspberry because it's my favorite but I think the price is good. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## paula3boys

Nan246 said:


> Thank you Paula. I'm ok with deep pink. I like raspberry better but it's a good price.




Amazing price! Share pics when you get her


----------



## Vicmarie

Hi all ! This bag was a gift from my mom but to try to hide the price she took off the whole tag .. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag or anything you might know about it? Thank you !


----------



## andral5

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3270264
> 
> 
> Hi all ! This bag was a gift from my mom but to try to hide the price she took off the whole tag .. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag or anything you might know about it? Thank you !



I'm not sure but I wanted to tell you I find your mother's gesture sooo cuuute!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3270264
> 
> 
> Hi all ! This bag was a gift from my mom but to try to hide the price she took off the whole tag .. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag or anything you might know about it? Thank you !




Looks like Smythe in the color Cherry. 

Very cute and sweet of Mom!


----------



## gtoreb

Sharing my new black MK bag top handle bag.. so in love with it, I put a scarf on the handle to dress it up a little , all this fits perfectly, including my compact Umbrella, so happy 






I was at LV store and did a comparison between LV style and MK style. 

Thanks for letting me share xx


----------



## Pinkalicious

gtoreb said:


> View attachment 3270572
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing my new black MK bag top handle bag.. so in love with it, I put a scarf on the handle to dress it up a little , all this fits perfectly, including my compact Umbrella, so happy
> 
> View attachment 3270573
> 
> 
> View attachment 3270574
> 
> I was at LV store and did a comparison between LV style and MK style.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share xx




I love Ava! Perfect little bag that's not too small! 
Love her insides too


----------



## carterazo

Vicmarie said:


> View attachment 3270264
> 
> 
> Hi all ! This bag was a gift from my mom but to try to hide the price she took off the whole tag .. Can anyone tell me the name of this bag or anything you might know about it? Thank you !



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Vicmarie

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous bag!




Thank you !


----------



## Bootlover07

I went to exchange my Riley today because it had a small scratch on the front and it was the only thing I saw (I know I'm crazy). That one was smoother leather, and when I asked my SA if she saw anything she noticed the scratch right away. Luckily they had another in the back! However, this one is way more pebbled. What do you guys think? I love pebbled leather but not sure about it in the dark dune leather. I think it's just been too long since I bought soft leather so I'm nitpicking everything lol!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> I went to exchange my Riley today because it had a small scratch on the front and it was the only thing I saw (I know I'm crazy). That one was smoother leather, and when I asked my SA if she saw anything she noticed the scratch right away. Luckily they had another in the back! However, this one is way more pebbled. What do you guys think? I love pebbled leather but not sure about it in the dark dune leather. I think it's just been too long since I bought soft leather so I'm nitpicking everything lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271514
> View attachment 3271515
> View attachment 3271516
> View attachment 3271517



I like both but on the riley I like smoother leather. Can you order another one online just to compare? I think it's still 40% off?


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> I like both but on the riley I like smoother leather. Can you order another one online just to compare? I think it's still 40% off?




I really liked the pebbled on my black Riley, I think it's more that I don't know if I like pebbled in this lighter color. My only concern with ordering another is not knowing what I'll get lol! I could get another pebbly one or another with a scratch. I may take your advice though and order one more time to compare. My poor SA was so patient with me today! I know I'm picky, but I'm a teacher so if I'm spending 200+ dollars I better be happy!


----------



## andral5

Bootlover07 said:


> I really liked the pebbled on my black Riley, I think it's more that I don't know if I like pebbled in this lighter color. My only concern with ordering another is not knowing what I'll get lol! I could get another pebbly one or another with a scratch. I may take your advice though and order one more time to compare. My poor SA was so patient with me today! I know I'm picky, but I'm a teacher so if I'm spending 200+ dollars I better be happy!



Ditto!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> I really liked the pebbled on my black Riley, I think it's more that I don't know if I like pebbled in this lighter color. My only concern with ordering another is not knowing what I'll get lol! I could get another pebbly one or another with a scratch. I may take your advice though and order one more time to compare. My poor SA was so patient with me today! I know I'm picky, but I'm a teacher so if I'm spending 200+ dollars I better be happy!




Haha I'm the same way no doubt. A small scratch will drive me nuts. It's still good money that's being spent! I want my new bags to be perfect. I once exchanged my blossom Cindy 3 times because I kept finding flaws.. First glue and then a huge scratch. 

I like pebbled leather in darker colors too. I like the dark dune in smoother leather but it's just personal preference. It might grow on you!


----------



## Minkette

Early Birthday haul reveal! I don't need any more handbags so I got SLGs instead. 

Vanilla wristlet
Lilac card holder
Red cosmetic case


----------



## Pinkalicious

Minkette said:


> Early Birthday haul reveal! I don't need any more handbags so I got SLGs instead.
> 
> Vanilla wristlet
> Lilac card holder
> Red cosmetic case



Lovely haul! Happy early birthday 
I love all of those SLGs!!!


----------



## Ness7386

Just grabbed a powder blue medium EW Hamilton with gold hardware from the outlet for $130. I love it!


----------



## Bootlover07

Scored a fuschia jet set crossbody on eBay for 70 bucks!


----------



## tonij2000

Great scores!


----------



## DiamondsForever

Bootlover07 said:


> Scored a fuschia jet set crossbody on eBay for 70 bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272835



What a bargain! So bright and beautiful.


----------



## gtoreb

went to the outlet and bought these two bag charms - 
Silver charm is $14.99 



Small Bag black charm $8.00 marked down price, original rice tag was $58.00


----------



## Ness7386

Pinkalicious said:


> I like both but on the riley I like smoother leather. Can you order another one online just to compare? I think it's still 40% off?


40% off?  I only see 25% off online?  Maybe you're referring to a different website other than MK?


----------



## Bootlover07

Ness7386 said:


> 40% off?  I only see 25% off online?  Maybe you're referring to a different website other than MK?




The Riley is 40% off at Nordstroms.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

gtoreb said:


> went to the outlet and bought these two bag charms -
> Silver charm is $14.99
> 
> 
> 
> Small Bag black charm $8.00 marked down price, original rice tag was $58.00



Nice..great deal!


----------



## Ness7386

Bootlover07 said:


> The Riley is 40% off at Nordstroms.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## keishapie1973

In the last couple months, I've sold bags that I no longer loved and made the decision to purchase less. I have to really adore the bag to make a purchase. No more impulse buys. These are the bags that made the cut....[emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> In the last couple months, I've sold bags that I no longer loved and made the decision to purchase less. I have to really adore the bag to make a purchase. No more impulse buys. These are the bags that made the cut....[emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275401



Good job! Nice variety of colors and styles. I'm glad you kept the Cindy crossbody - such a cute pop of color and it looked great on you.


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Good job! Nice variety of colors and styles. I'm glad you kept the Cindy crossbody - such a cute pop of color and it looked great on you.



Thank you!!! I love everything about my Cindy. I never even considered selling her...


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! I love everything about my Cindy. I never even considered selling her...




Good! [emoji3].


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> In the last couple months, I've sold bags that I no longer loved and made the decision to purchase less. I have to really adore the bag to make a purchase. No more impulse buys. These are the bags that made the cut....[emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275401




I think you made wonderful choices! You have a gorgeous bag for any occasion. [emoji41][emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> I think you made wonderful choices! You have a gorgeous bag for any occasion. [emoji41][emoji7]



Thank you!!! I know you were considering doing something similar. How's it going?


----------



## bellevie0891

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! I know you were considering doing something similar. How's it going?




Good so far! I've been using my signature tote this week. LOVE how carefree it is!! 

I've sold 1 wallet, a Jet Set Tote, a Cindy and my large Jet Set Messenger so far [emoji6] Returned the Ballet Cindy Crossbody and the Ballet Jet Set Crossbody. Those were NWT and I decided I very much prefer the Selma Medium Messenger I already have. 

Still trying to sell my navy Selma. Decided to keep the Greenwich and give it a try for a week or so. If I like it I'll keep it... If not its on the chopping block again [emoji12]

I did however order a Greenwich Bucket Bag. It's something totally different from my other bags. Really excited to get it!

After I actually get the Greenwich Bucket I may just let go of my black Selma Messenger. We'll see [emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> Good so far! I've been using my signature tote this week. LOVE how carefree it is!!
> 
> I've sold 1 wallet, a Jet Set Tote, a Cindy and my large Jet Set Messenger so far [emoji6] Returned the Ballet Cindy Crossbody and the Ballet Jet Set Crossbody. Those were NWT and I decided I very much prefer the Selma Medium Messenger I already have.
> 
> Still trying to sell my navy Selma. Decided to keep the Greenwich and give it a try for a week or so. If I like it I'll keep it... If not its on the chopping block again [emoji12]
> 
> I did however order a Greenwich Bucket Bag. It's something totally different from my other bags. Really excited to get it!
> 
> After I actually get the Greenwich Bucket I may just let go of my black Selma Messenger. We'll see [emoji4]




Wow!!! You've also made some great choices. The Greenwich bucket is adorable. I can't wait see pics....[emoji3]


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> In the last couple months, I've sold bags that I no longer loved and made the decision to purchase less. I have to really adore the bag to make a purchase. No more impulse buys. These are the bags that made the cut....[emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275401


Great job! Must have been hard but your collection is well rounded to cover all occasions.  I'm in the process of curating my collection as well. Sold 2 but many many more is on the chopping block. I thought I would feel remorseful after the sale but I wasn't at all.  I did make a few purchases but from here out I am being more thoughtful and no impulse buys!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> In the last couple months, I've sold bags that I no longer loved and made the decision to purchase less. I have to really adore the bag to make a purchase. No more impulse buys. These are the bags that made the cut....[emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275401




Me too! Love your Riley and your Cindy crossbody! I have the jet set crossbody in fuschia [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Me too! Love your Riley and your Cindy crossbody! I have the jet set crossbody in fuschia [emoji3]



Thank you!!!


----------



## Minkette

bellevie0891 said:


> Good so far! I've been using my signature tote this week. LOVE how carefree it is!!
> 
> I've sold 1 wallet, a Jet Set Tote, a Cindy and my large Jet Set Messenger so far [emoji6] Returned the Ballet Cindy Crossbody and the Ballet Jet Set Crossbody. Those were NWT and I decided I very much prefer the Selma Medium Messenger I already have.
> 
> Still trying to sell my navy Selma. Decided to keep the Greenwich and give it a try for a week or so. If I like it I'll keep it... If not its on the chopping block again [emoji12]
> 
> I did however order a Greenwich Bucket Bag. It's something totally different from my other bags. Really excited to get it!
> 
> After I actually get the Greenwich Bucket I may just let go of my black Selma Messenger. We'll see [emoji4]


I'm kinda wanting a signature bag now... Ordered the Nylon Morgan Tote to replace my Longchamp Neo Le Pliage that I am selling as it is completely not functional for me... It's pocketless.... A complete black hole that sucks everything up and jumbles around to make handbag spaghetti. Supposed to be hear tomorrow. Got it for $85. Now I just need someone to buy the Longchamp...

Long off-topic story. Eeeek. I recently purchased the wristlet in vanilla and it such a care free and rugged piece! What signature color do you have... it's the brown if I remember correctly...


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Thank you!!! I love everything about my Cindy. I never even considered selling her...



Love your nicely curated collection! I think I am getting there...just trying to sell 1 or 2 more bags and I will be happy 



bellevie0891 said:


> Good so far! I've been using my signature tote this week. LOVE how carefree it is!!
> [emoji12]



I just got and have been using my vanilla signature Cynthia and I loooove it! I keep bumping into things (lol) and I worry about my bag for a split second until I realize I don't have to worry



Minkette said:


> I'm kinda wanting a signature bag now... Ordered the Nylon Morgan Tote to replace my Longchamp Neo Le Pliage that I am selling as it is completely not functional for me... It's pocketless.... A complete black hole that sucks everything up and jumbles around to make handbag spaghetti. Supposed to be hear tomorrow. Got it for $85. Now I just need someone to buy the Longchamp...
> 
> Long off-topic story. Eeeek. I recently purchased the wristlet in vanilla and it such a care free and rugged piece! What signature color do you have... it's the brown if I remember correctly...



I have a regular longchamp le pliage and love it for traveling but I agree it's a total black hole for every day use. I think you definitely need a bag in the signature style. I have vanilla in cynthia and brown for the backpack. I think brown is even lower maintenance but vanilla is gorgeous!


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> In the last couple months, I've sold bags that I no longer loved and made the decision to purchase less. I have to really adore the bag to make a purchase. No more impulse buys. These are the bags that made the cut....[emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275401


I love your collection.  Beautiful colors and styles.  I like the structured luggage Selma, but also the green Coach shoulder bag.  The dark dune Riley is to die for.  And the other pops of color in addition add a fun twist.


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> I'm kinda wanting a signature bag now... Ordered the Nylon Morgan Tote to replace my Longchamp Neo Le Pliage that I am selling as it is completely not functional for me... It's pocketless.... A complete black hole that sucks everything up and jumbles around to make handbag spaghetti. Supposed to be hear tomorrow. Got it for $85. Now I just need someone to buy the Longchamp...
> 
> Long off-topic story. Eeeek. I recently purchased the wristlet in vanilla and it such a care free and rugged piece! What signature color do you have... it's the brown if I remember correctly...




Yup! I have the brown [emoji5]&#65039; If I'm out soon in something besides my work clothes I plan on taking a picture and adding it. 

Not that anyone hasn't seen the brown signature tote before [emoji16] But I just love the way it looks with a pair of jeans or with black!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I love your collection.  Beautiful colors and styles.  I like the structured luggage Selma, but also the green Coach shoulder bag.  The dark dune Riley is to die for.  And the other pops of color in addition add a fun twist.




Thank you!!!! [emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> Great job! Must have been hard but your collection is well rounded to cover all occasions.  I'm in the process of curating my collection as well. Sold 2 but many many more is on the chopping block. I thought I would feel remorseful after the sale but I wasn't at all.  I did make a few purchases but from here out I am being more thoughtful and no impulse buys!





Thanks!!! It's funny. I also thought I would regret it but after the first sale, I never missed the bag. Decided to try again, and I never missed that one either. That's when I realized that I could successfully purge my collection. Now, the bags that I love will get more use and I won't feel guilty about just having bags sit around.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Had my Campbell out a few days ago! trying to upload pic but keeps failing


----------



## MKLOVER78

Now it's my large Sutton!


----------



## keishapie1973

MKLOVER78 said:


> Had my Campbell out a few days ago! trying to upload pic but keeps failing





MKLOVER78 said:


> Now it's my large Sutton!



Two very nice bags!!!! Love them....


----------



## Suz82

MKLOVER78 said:


> Now it's my large Sutton!




Every time I see a Sutton I wonder why I still haven't got myself one [emoji7]


----------



## MKLOVER78

keishapie1973 said:


> Two very nice bags!!!! Love them....


Thank you!


----------



## MKLOVER78

Suz82 said:


> Every time I see a Sutton I wonder why I still haven't got myself one [emoji7]


You def have to get one this is probably my fav!!!


----------



## MKLOVER78

My Jet Set Large Gathered Tote in Brown Logo Pvc
Large Camden in Luggage
Riley in Cherry


----------



## Pinkalicious

MKLOVER78 said:


> My Jet Set Large Gathered Tote in Brown Logo Pvc
> Large Camden in Luggage
> Riley in Cherry




Love all of these bags! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## MKLOVER78

Pinkalicious said:


> Love all of these bags! Which one is your favorite?


 
My Sutton is my favorite I canNOT put this bag down, I wanted one since I first saw them! I still haven't used my Riley, the Jet Set tote and Camden I've used once. I need to use them more so my husband will stop complaining lol!


----------



## bagsncakes

Only MK right now, have sold 7 MK bags in last one year. I really wanted a cindy but the crossbody strap attaching to the handles just doesn't work for me. I decided to compromise on the handles not folding down on the Kate Spade maise instead.


----------



## Suz82

bagsncakes said:


> Only MK right now, have sold 7 MK bags in last one year. I really wanted a cindy but the crossbody strap attaching to the handles just doesn't work for me. I decided to compromise on the handles not folding down on the Kate Spade maise instead.
> View attachment 3279538




Lovely collection, love the red studded messenger but I am a sucker for that style!


----------



## bagsncakes

Thankyou very much. Except this red susannah crossbody bag in front, none of the other bags from the MK line appeal me, but I love the selmas. I have bought the jet set crossbody and the cindy crossbody and the medium Colette. Sold them new because I I just didn't like them enough. Have sold selmas too, a large black is on sale now, and have already fuchsia/silver medium satchel, black/gold medium satchel and a mini dark dune. I loved dark dune but the size didn't work for me.


----------



## Anjool

Mk Medium Ava - Ballet


----------



## Stephg

Carrying my small saffiano satchel in merlot and my ecru zip around wallet.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Nice bags!!!


----------



## Ness7386

MKLOVER78 said:


> Had my Campbell out a few days ago! trying to upload pic but keeps failing


OMG!  You got the python Campbell!  I so wanted that bag.  It was at Macy's marked down to $224 then another 25% off Fri & Sat.  I'm sure it's gone by now.     I'm going to go looking for it anyway.  I might get lucky.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Ness7386 said:


> OMG!  You got the python Campbell!  I so wanted that bag.  It was at Macy's marked down to $224 then another 25% off Fri & Sat.  I'm sure it's gone by now.     I'm going to go looking for it anyway.  I might get lucky.


WHAT!!!  WHEN? I MISSED THAT PLUS IT WAS PROBABLY TOO LATE FOR A PRICE ADJUSTMENT!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## BeachBagGal

bagsncakes said:


> Only MK right now, have sold 7 MK bags in last one year. I really wanted a cindy but the crossbody strap attaching to the handles just doesn't work for me. I decided to compromise on the handles not folding down on the Kate Spade maise instead.
> View attachment 3279538



Nice collection! Love all those crossbodies!



Anjool said:


> Mk Medium Ava - Ballet




So pretty and girly! 



Stephg said:


> Carrying my small saffiano satchel in merlot and my ecru zip around wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279638



Nice! I like the color combo together.


----------



## bagsncakes

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice collection! Love all those crossbodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and girly!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I like the color combo together.




Thankyou, I love my cross bodies. I don't buy a bag with no crossbody strap! [emoji175]


----------



## Ness7386

Here are the 2 newest additions to my MK Collection.  Med Selma & Lrg Campbell


----------



## Ness7386

MKLOVER78 said:


> WHAT!!!  WHEN? I MISSED THAT PLUS IT WAS PROBABLY TOO LATE FOR A PRICE ADJUSTMENT!:cry::cry::cry:


I got my Campbell during the 1 Day sale for $134!


----------



## lala042883

This is what I got at tjmaxx for 99 dollars original it was 248 good deal


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Here are the 2 newest additions to my MK Collection.  Med Selma & Lrg Campbell



Great deals!!! I love them both....


----------



## MKLOVER78

Ness7386 said:


> I got my Campbell during the 1 Day sale for $134!



STOOOOPPPPPP!!!!I paid $334 plus tax!


----------



## Ness7386

MKLOVER78 said:


> STOOOOPPPPPP!!!!I paid $334 plus tax!


I'm sorry.  But I couldn't pass up such a good deal. It was already 50% off at $224 then an extra 40% brought it down to $134.40 + tax.  I also got a Medium Selma for $134.10 + tax.  I'm not sure I'm in love with the Selma. It's kind of small for me.


----------



## Ness7386

lala042883 said:


> This is what I got at tjmaxx for 99 dollars original it was 248 good deal


Great deal!


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> Here are the 2 newest additions to my MK Collection.  Med Selma & Lrg Campbell



HOLY MOLY that Campbell is TO DIE FOR!!! Congrats!! You're soo lucky to have found that!!


----------



## Ness7386

janiesea3 said:


> HOLY MOLY that Campbell is TO DIE FOR!!! Congrats!! You're soo lucky to have found that!!


Yes!  I'm very happy to have my new Campbell.


----------



## MKLOVER78

Ness7386 said:


> I'm sorry.  But I couldn't pass up such a good deal. It was already 50% off at $224 then an extra 40% brought it down to $134.40 + tax.  I also got a Medium Selma for $134.10 + tax.  I'm not sure I'm in love with the Selma. It's kind of small for me.


Congrats I wouldn't pass that up either! It was originally $448.00 plus tax so when it dropped I figured I better snatch it up before its gone WOW what a deal Macy's only give you 14 days for adjustments though


----------



## Bootlover07

So I'm normally not that lucky but I got lucky today. I went to the mall to exchange something and went in through Nordstrom like usual. I stopped to say hi to my handbag girl and saw a dark dune medium Sutton sitting on the display. Well this weekend I'd seen those go on sale for 196 online, but they were already sold out when I saw it. This one was the only one in store, and even though it wasn't on the sale rack of course they honored it!! I think I'm going to return my medium Riley; I love it but I really love the Sutton in dark dune too!!! I'm trying to keep my collection down and to only have one style in each, and I miss my black and silver Riley so I think I'll repurchase that one instead. I need purse therapy [emoji51]


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> So I'm normally not that lucky but I got lucky today. I went to the mall to exchange something and went in through Nordstrom like usual. I stopped to say hi to my handbag girl and saw a dark dune medium Sutton sitting on the display. Well this weekend I'd seen those go on sale for 196 online, but they were already sold out when I saw it. This one was the only one in store, and even though it wasn't on the sale rack of course they honored it!! I think I'm going to return my medium Riley; I love it but I really love the Sutton in dark dune too!!! I'm trying to keep my collection down and to only have one style in each, and I miss my black and silver Riley so I think I'll repurchase that one instead. I need purse therapy [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282270
> View attachment 3282271



LOL!!! I understand. So many beautiful bags. My collection is constantly changing too. You should get your black/ silver Riley back...


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> So I'm normally not that lucky but I got lucky today. I went to the mall to exchange something and went in through Nordstrom like usual. I stopped to say hi to my handbag girl and saw a dark dune medium Sutton sitting on the display. Well this weekend I'd seen those go on sale for 196 online, but they were already sold out when I saw it. This one was the only one in store, and even though it wasn't on the sale rack of course they honored it!! I think I'm going to return my medium Riley; I love it but I really love the Sutton in dark dune too!!! I'm trying to keep my collection down and to only have one style in each, and I miss my black and silver Riley so I think I'll repurchase that one instead. I need purse therapy [emoji51]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3282270
> View attachment 3282271




So pretty!! Congrats!!
I totally get you. I constantly switch out my bags and change my mind too to get that perfect combination of bags in my collection. Just today I sold an RM backpack and my MK Hamilton. I want to add a pink Selma. But still thinking about it.


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> LOL!!! I understand. So many beautiful bags. My collection is constantly changing too. You should get your black/ silver Riley back...







Pinkalicious said:


> So pretty!! Congrats!!
> I totally get you. I constantly switch out my bags and change my mind too to get that perfect combination of bags in my collection. Just today I sold an RM backpack and my MK Hamilton. I want to add a pink Selma. But still thinking about it.




Sooo many bags!!! Lol I agree with you both,; my collection has changed a lot in the past couple of years! One constant is that I seem to prefer satchels to shoulder bags. My goal is to keep my collection small and to try to only one one of each style. I really like the Sutton (medium) and the Selma so I want to keep both in my collection. If I keep the dark dune Sutton and return the Riley I think this will be my goal:

Medium DD Sutton
Sapphire jet set (favorite bag)
Peanut Selma messenger 
Large Black/silver Riley 
Medium pearl grey Selma. 

That's a little bit of everything right?? [emoji15]


----------



## Pinkalicious

Bootlover07 said:


> Sooo many bags!!! Lol I agree with you both,; my collection has changed a lot in the past couple of years! One constant is that I seem to prefer satchels to shoulder bags. My goal is to keep my collection small and to try to only one one of each style. I really like the Sutton (medium) and the Selma so I want to keep both in my collection. If I keep the dark dune Sutton and return the Riley I think this will be my goal:
> 
> Medium DD Sutton
> Sapphire jet set (favorite bag)
> Peanut Selma messenger
> Large Black/silver Riley
> Medium pearl grey Selma.
> 
> That's a little bit of everything right?? [emoji15]



That's perfect! Those would be my ideal colors too (but replace peanut with dark khaki)

I currently have dark khaki jet set chain large shoulder bag, vanilla signature cynthia, dark dune medium ava, and brown signature jet set backpack. I'm missing a pink (preferably ballet), electric blue/sapphire, and a pearl gray/dove. Still curating carefully haha. I'm on the fence with the backpack. Although I love the low maintenance of the signature print and the functionality of it, it's a bit hard to get in and out of while wearing it. Maybe I just need to get used to it but I know there are some days when I need a cute backpack to wear instead of a shoulder bag/crossbody/etc.


----------



## Bootlover07

Pinkalicious said:


> That's perfect! Those would be my ideal colors too (but replace peanut with dark khaki)
> 
> I currently have dark khaki jet set chain large shoulder bag, vanilla signature cynthia, dark dune medium ava, and brown signature jet set backpack. I'm missing a pink (preferably ballet), electric blue/sapphire, and a pearl gray/dove. Still curating carefully haha. I'm on the fence with the backpack. Although I love the low maintenance of the signature print and the functionality of it, it's a bit hard to get in and out of while wearing it. Maybe I just need to get used to it but I know there are some days when I need a cute backpack to wear instead of a shoulder bag/crossbody/etc.




Have you seen acorn? I saw it on a Cindy crossbody today and swore it was peanut! I'd keep the backpack until I found something else you love! You need electric blue and Pearl grey/dove!! I adore both. Dos I see you sold your hamiltons?


----------



## alvie

Ness7386 said:


> Here are the 2 newest additions to my MK Collection.  Med Selma & Lrg Campbell



Wow...!!! What a great deal! And nice bags too. You're very lucky.

I hope there are such great deals here in my country &#128525;


----------



## alvie

Bootlover07 said:


> So I'm normally not that lucky but I got lucky today. I went to the mall to exchange something and went in through Nordstrom like usual. I stopped to say hi to my handbag girl and saw a dark dune medium Sutton sitting on the display. Well this weekend I'd seen those go on sale for 196 online, but they were already sold out when I saw it. This one was the only one in store, and even though it wasn't on the sale rack of course they honored it!! I think I'm going to return my medium Riley; I love it but I really love the Sutton in dark dune too!!! I'm trying to keep my collection down and to only have one style in each, and I miss my black and silver Riley so I think I'll repurchase that one instead. I need purse therapy




Beautiful sutton bag and very nice price too... love it so much &#128525;


----------



## alvie

This is my first MK bag ever, the golden selma &#128522;
Bought it on January and I really in love woth this bag.

Love the bling and the golden shades, it's a pale gold with a little bit of rose gold tint.


----------



## tataga

Here we go! Not sure if selma black is authentic, but it's diagnosed now; )


----------



## tataga

Next beautiful raspberry jet set travel crossbody large


----------



## tataga

3rd but 1st in my heart selma medium Pearl grey


----------



## tataga

And last but not least. My first purchase from MK jet set classic tote in sapphire.


----------



## tataga

All babies in one picture


----------



## alvie

tataga said:


> All babies in one picture



Whoaaa.. great MK collections...!

Would you mind to take a picture of the selma medium messenger wear on you? It would be highly appreciated.

I currently eyeing this bag and considering to plan on buy this style of bag and I want to see how the bag scale if it's worn &#128512;

TIA


----------



## tataga

alvie said:


> Whoaaa.. great MK collections...!
> 
> Would you mind to take a picture of the selma medium messenger wear on you? It would be highly appreciated.
> 
> I currently eyeing this bag and considering to plan on buy this style of bag and I want to see how the bag scale if it's worn &#128512;
> 
> TIA



With pleasure  both black and pearl grey are Selma Medium model. I'm 172 cm tall.


----------



## tataga

Sorry for the rotation od these photos, I thought everything should be ok, then I uploaded them and now I See there is a problem. If it's inconvenient to watch, indicate it, I'll make another photos


----------



## Suz82

tataga said:


> All babies in one picture




Lovely bags [emoji4]


----------



## erikacorcoran

HesitantShopper said:


> Looks great! cute boots too.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty in Pink!


Hello, where did you purchase your Riley in dark dune? I can't seem to find one that colour!?


----------



## Bootlover07

erikacorcoran said:


> Hello, where did you purchase your Riley in dark dune? I can't seem to find one that colour!?




Nordstrom had the medium on clearance but it has since sold out. I believe that Dillards still has the large!


----------



## Suz82

Well I couldn't wait! I caved and ordered myself a mini Selma in coral [emoji7] I'm head over heels in love! I'm loosing the light fast here so have taken pics with and without flash to try and capture the beautiful colour 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Can't wait for my matching jet set coin purse to get here now [emoji7][emoji7]

Highly reccomend fashionette.co.uk for any UK or EU ladies, came in 2 days all the way from Germany, taxes paid and free delivery and she was £129 [emoji1] they even sent me a 20 euro code valid for 2 months off my next purchase. It came in a sturdy box, air packed and packed with great care


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Well I couldn't wait! I caved and ordered myself a mini Selma in coral [emoji7] I'm head over heels in love! I'm loosing the light fast here so have taken pics with and without flash to try and capture the beautiful colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284504
> View attachment 3284505
> 
> Can't wait for my matching jet set coin purse to get here now [emoji7][emoji7]



Super cute! I love the mini in Coral. I just used my mini the other night when I went out (forgot to take pic for tpf. oops. Bad me lol.).


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Super cute! I love the mini in Coral. I just used my mini the other night when I went out (forgot to take pic for tpf. oops. Bad me lol.).




Pics! Im smitten, I will use it so much over summer [emoji4]


----------



## MDT

Suz82 said:


> Well I couldn't wait! I caved and ordered myself a mini Selma in coral [emoji7] I'm head over heels in love! I'm loosing the light fast here so have taken pics with and without flash to try and capture the beautiful colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284504
> View attachment 3284505
> 
> Can't wait for my matching jet set coin purse to get here now [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Highly reccomend fashionette.co.uk for any UK or EU ladies, came in 2 days all the way from Germany, taxes paid and free delivery and she was £129 [emoji1] they even sent me a 20 euro code valid for 2 months off my next purchase. It came in a sturdy box, air packed and packed with great care



This is too cute! I loooove the coral color. I wish it came in GHW because I really like this shade.


----------



## Suz82

MDT said:


> This is too cute! I loooove the coral color. I wish it came in GHW because I really like this shade.




I bet they will do at some point, I have watermelon and gold (small Bedford) so I was really pleased that this is silver so I have the best of both worlds. Will do a comparison of both tomorow when I have the light X


----------



## tataga

Suz82 said:


> Well I couldn't wait! I caved and ordered myself a mini Selma in coral [emoji7] I'm head over heels in love! I'm loosing the light fast here so have taken pics with and without flash to try and capture the beautiful colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284504
> View attachment 3284505
> 
> Can't wait for my matching jet set coin purse to get here now [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Highly reccomend fashionette.co.uk for any UK or EU ladies, came in 2 days all the way from Germany, taxes paid and free delivery and she was £129 [emoji1] they even sent me a 20 euro code valid for 2 months off my next purchase. It came in a sturdy box, air packed and packed with great care



What a beauty!


----------



## tataga

Suz82 said:


> Lovely bags [emoji4]



Thank You, they outshine every bag in the room  and still are so modest! Charming ladies like all MK bags;


----------



## Suz82

tataga said:


> What a beauty!




Thankyou 



tataga said:


> Thank You, they outshine every bag in the room  and still are so modest! Charming ladies like all MK bags;




They are charmers


----------



## alvie

tataga said:


> With pleasure  both black and pearl grey are Selma Medium model. I'm 172 cm tall.



Nice photos..! No problem with the orientation, I can rotate my phone &#128513;

Thank you, now I have a better description of the selma messenger size. The size would be perfect I think, not too small but not too big also.


----------



## alvie

Suz82 said:


> Well I couldn't wait! I caved and ordered myself a mini Selma in coral [emoji7] I'm head over heels in love! I'm loosing the light fast here so have taken pics with and without flash to try and capture the beautiful colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3284504
> View attachment 3284505
> 
> Can't wait for my matching jet set coin purse to get here now [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Highly reccomend fashionette.co.uk for any UK or EU ladies, came in 2 days all the way from Germany, taxes paid and free delivery and she was £129 [emoji1] they even sent me a 20 euro code valid for 2 months off my next purchase. It came in a sturdy box, air packed and packed with great care



Beautiful color..! And very cute bag, love it  &#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Pics! Im smitten, I will use it so much over summer [emoji4]




Sorry, I don't have it in Coral. [emoji14]


----------



## Suz82

alvie said:


> Beautiful color..! And very cute bag, love it  [emoji7]



 Thankyou 



BeachBagGal said:


> Sorry, I don't have it in Coral. [emoji14]




Oh sorry I must have read it as if you did, would still love to see your mini though next time you have her out, such cute, wearable little bags


----------



## swags

Dillon in dark dune. I wanted a neutral that will work year round. I think this will look nice with spring and summer colors.


----------



## keishapie1973

swags said:


> Dillon in dark dune. I wanted a neutral that will work year round. I think this will look nice with spring and summer colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285252




Gorgeous!!! I think dark dune is perfect for spring/ summer...[emoji3]


----------



## Suz82

swags said:


> Dillon in dark dune. I wanted a neutral that will work year round. I think this will look nice with spring and summer colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285252


 I love this, I'm still after a nice neutral grab bag, all I have so far is messengers.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> Thankyou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh sorry I must have read it as if you did, would still love to see your mini though next time you have her out, such cute, wearable little bags



Definitely will!


----------



## MKLOVER78

My Large Gansevoort Vanilla Tote, can't wait till the weather is warm, I bring her out in the spring.


----------



## MKB0925

swags said:


> Dillon in dark dune. I wanted a neutral that will work year round. I think this will look nice with spring and summer colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285252




Very pretty! I agree this can be worn in any season!


----------



## andral5

MKLOVER78 said:


> My Large Gansevoort Vanilla Tote, can't wait till the weather is warm, I bring her out in the spring.



I need a Gansevoort too. Been searching for a perfect one for a while now. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## MKLOVER78

Thank you!


----------



## tataga

alvie said:


> Nice photos..! No problem with the orientation, I can rotate my phone &#128513;
> 
> Thank you, now I have a better description of the selma messenger size. The size would be perfect I think, not too small but not too big also.



Exactly ! Selma suits every outfit from Casual jeans to evening dress. In Medium size I can carry with me my 8,4' Tab, 0,5l bottle, notebook, cell, small wallet and tissues. I can even squezze in my beret, but it requires a Little bit of tactic skills  it's almost ideal fo me, that's why I'm planning to buy the navy one with shw too. Good luck!


----------



## Suz82

My cute little coin purse arrived today [emoji7] such a great size, not half as small as I thought it would be [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

White bag for the spring and summer.  Saffiano small stud satchel.


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3286269
> View attachment 3286270
> View attachment 3286271
> 
> 
> My cute little coin purse arrived today [emoji7] such a great size, not half as small as I thought it would be [emoji106]&#127995;



Love your set! Nice wallet size and fits well with the bag. You must have outfits lined up with these beauties. Love the coral color. Enjoy!


----------



## Nan246

DP PURSE FAN said:


> White bag for the spring and summer.  Saffiano small stud satchel.



Elegant and cute!


----------



## ubo22

DP PURSE FAN said:


> White bag for the spring and summer.  Saffiano small stud satchel.


I love this!


----------



## baglover57

Here's mine!


----------



## baglover57

That is the large size. I don't think I can carry a purse also. It may look funny, what do you think?


----------



## baglover57

I'm sorry that the picture is upside down


----------



## keishapie1973

baglover57 said:


> That is the large size. I don't think I can carry a purse also. It may look funny, what do you think?





baglover57 said:


> I'm sorry that the picture is upside down



The picture is upright on my screen. The zip top tote is more of a purse to me so it may look strange to carry another purse. Lovely bag.....


----------



## baglover57

keishapie1973 said:


> The picture is upright on my screen. The zip top tote is more of a purse to me so it may look strange to carry another purse. Lovely bag.....


 


Thank you. 
I bought the larger size so I can carry my credentials on two interviews I have this week. The smaller size would mean I had to fold items. Well anyway, It is quite heavy, with all my purse items and resume, licenses etc, it's 6. 3 lbs.
I probably will go back to carrying purses and Longchamp tote again after starting new job.


----------



## Ness7386

I went to the MK outlet and grabbed this Medium Studded satchel in fuchsia for $111.36 after their 60% + 20% off.


----------



## keishapie1973

baglover57 said:


> Thank you.
> I bought the larger size so I can carry my credentials on two interviews I have this week. The smaller size would mean I had to fold items. Well anyway, It is quite heavy, with all my purse items and resume, licenses etc, it's 6. 3 lbs.
> I probably will go back to carrying purses and Longchamp tote again after starting new job.



Oh, I didn't realize it was the large size. Yes, you could definitely carry it and a smaller purse.....


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> I went to the MK outlet and grabbed this Medium Studded satchel in fuchsia for $111.36 after their 60% + 20% off.



Sweet deal!! Love this color!!!


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Sweet deal!! Love this color!!!


Is this the outlet version of the Cindy?


----------



## baglover57

Ness7386 said:


> Is this the outlet version of the Cindy?


 


It's really beautiful.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ness7386 said:


> I went to the MK outlet and grabbed this Medium Studded satchel in fuchsia for $111.36 after their 60% + 20% off.




I have this bag too got mine for 60% only so you ended up with a super deal! Enjoy bag twins.


----------



## Ness7386

dp purse fan said:


> i have this bag too got mine for 60% only so you ended up with a super deal! Enjoy bag twins.



:d


----------



## l4bitz

Here're my Michael Kors,.. I seriously thought I only have 1, haha found out I have another in my closet


----------



## Rose71

Ness7386 said:


> I went to the MK outlet and grabbed this Medium Studded satchel in fuchsia for $111.36 after their 60% + 20% off.


congrats, the pop of colour rocks...I love


----------



## Rose71

l4bitz said:


> Here're my Michael Kors,.. I seriously thought I only have 1, haha found out I have another in my closet


congrats and enjoy, that is a beautie


----------



## Rose71

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3286269
> View attachment 3286270
> View attachment 3286271
> 
> 
> My cute little coin purse arrived today [emoji7] such a great size, not half as small as I thought it would be [emoji106]&#127995;


awesome..I love the colour for your new sweetiescongrats and enjoy..the spring is coming soon.
*
*


----------



## Murphy47

l4bitz said:


> Here're my Michael Kors,.. I seriously thought I only have 1, haha found out I have another in my closet




I remember the cream and green. What a great bag for warmer weather!!


----------



## boscobaby

I'm in love with michael kors years back, and now my michael kors family getting bigger. I love how sophisticated they look... and get so many compliments when they are with me... here is the MK family portrait.


----------



## bagsncakes

boscobaby said:


> I'm in love with michael kors years back, and now my michael kors family getting bigger. I love how sophisticated they look... and get so many compliments when they are with me... here is the MK family portrait.




Gorgeous! What pink is the top zip tote? It's lovely [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rose71

bagsncakes said:


> Gorgeous! What pink is the top zip tote? It's lovely [emoji173]&#65039;


+1...what colour? Is it ballerine or another pink?


----------



## Ness7386

Thanks!  I love it too!


----------



## Suz82

boscobaby said:


> I'm in love with michael kors years back, and now my michael kors family getting bigger. I love how sophisticated they look... and get so many compliments when they are with me... here is the MK family portrait.




Great collection


----------



## MKLOVER78

My first love, my Pebbled Leather Hamilton Tote. Any suggestions on care I purchased the MK cleaners but I'm not very convinced with them after the first use.


----------



## MDT

boscobaby said:


> I'm in love with michael kors years back, and now my michael kors family getting bigger. I love how sophisticated they look... and get so many compliments when they are with me... here is the MK family portrait.



I also need to know which color this pink is! So pretty!


----------



## boscobaby

bagsncakes said:


> Gorgeous! What pink is the top zip tote? It's lovely [emoji173]&#65039;


It is not pink, it is coral... [emoji6] 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## boscobaby

Rose71 said:


> +1...what colour? Is it ballerine or another pink?


It is not pink , it is coral[emoji6] 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## boscobaby

Suz82 said:


> Great collection


Many thanks[emoji6] 

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## boscobaby

MDT said:


> I also need to know which color this pink is! So pretty!


This is coral... [emoji6] [emoji6] 
Here is the right tone of coral.. Without flash... 






Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bagsncakes

boscobaby said:


> It is not pink, it is coral... [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app




Thankyou. It looked quite pink in the group photo. Looks more coral in the second picture. I was convinced it could be tulip [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

boscobaby said:


> This is coral... [emoji6] [emoji6]
> Here is the right tone of coral.. Without flash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using PurseForum mobile app



That coral is so pretty.  Will be perfect with Spring & Summer outfits!


----------



## boscobaby

Absolutely for spring and summer... btw, tulip is a pretty pink too... recently eyeing on tulip medium selma...


----------



## bagsncakes

boscobaby said:


> Absolutely for spring and summer... btw, tulip is a pretty pink too... recently eyeing on tulip medium selma...




Great! I recently got a small Sutton in tulip [emoji178]


----------



## Mariaaaa

This is my new smythe large in black &#128516;


----------



## Mariaaaa

More pics of Smythe


----------



## keishapie1973

Mariaaaa said:


> More pics of Smythe



Very nice!!! I had my eye on this bag when it was released....


----------



## HesitantShopper

Mariaaaa said:


> This is my new smythe large in black &#128516;





Mariaaaa said:


> More pics of Smythe



Classy! love the turnlock feature.


----------



## HesitantShopper

boscobaby said:


> I'm in love with michael kors years back, and now my michael kors family getting bigger. I love how sophisticated they look... and get so many compliments when they are with me... here is the MK family portrait.



Nice collection!


----------



## Ness7386

This is my new Cindy Med Dome Satchel in Pear.  Isn't it perfect for spring!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> This is my new Cindy Med Dome Satchel in Pear.  Isn't it perfect for spring!



Yay!! Happy color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> This is my new Cindy Med Dome Satchel in Pear.  Isn't it perfect for spring!




What a FUN pop of color!


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> What a FUN pop of color!


Yes it is!  I really love it.


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Yay!! Happy color!


I had this same bag in coral about a month ago and returned it because I didn't love the color. But I'm in L-O-V-E with the pear.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Just received this Selby in the mail- I'm having a moment because this is the first clearance bag I've ever bought from Nordstrom that came wrapped [emoji119] and looks like no one has touched/returned it! [emoji7]


----------



## coachmama1018

Ness7386 said:


> This is my new Cindy Med Dome Satchel in Pear.  Isn't it perfect for spring!




This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mariaaaa

Yay! Please update with unwraped pics later &#128516;


----------



## Dmurphy1

Ness7386 said:


> Here are the 2 newest additions to my MK Collection.  Med Selma & Lrg Campbell


Drooling over Campbell WOW !!!


----------



## Ness7386

I've been searching for a cherry Sutton for months and finally found one today at Belk.  Ive reallt git to slow down.  I've purchased 4 bags this week!  This really is an addiction!!


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> I've been searching for a cherry Sutton for months and finally found one today at Belk.  Ive reallt git to slow down.  I've purchased 4 bags this week!  This really is an addiction!!




Gorgeous  [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## ubo22

Ness7386 said:


> I've been searching for a cherry Sutton for months and finally found one today at Belk.  Ive reallt git to slow down.  I've purchased 4 bags this week!  This really is an addiction!!


Very pretty!  I love that color!


----------



## janiesea3

Ness7386 said:


> I've been searching for a cherry Sutton for months and finally found one today at Belk.  Ive reallt git to slow down.  I've purchased 4 bags this week!  This really is an addiction!!




Love this!! That's a great, great color on that bag!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rose71

Ness7386 said:


> I've been searching for a cherry Sutton for months and finally found one today at Belk.  Ive reallt git to slow down.  I've purchased 4 bags this week!  This really is an addiction!!


Love that bag and the beauty colourenjoy


----------



## Rose71

First  I wanted a new Louis Vuitton, but than it comes differently that I thougth and I go home yesterday with a beauty from Michael Kors My Husband gives me this gift. Jet Set item in sky I love that the hardware is silver and and the colour rocks in spring. I love the colour ballet too...at the wallet carryall it look so fantastic...maybe soon...or LV


----------



## Rose71

boscobaby said:


> I'm in love with michael kors years back, and now my michael kors family getting bigger. I love how sophisticated they look... and get so many compliments when they are with me... here is the MK family portrait.


Yes, it was a fine collection
 Actuel I have 8 MK purses I will look if I can make a group pic


----------



## Rose71

O.k. Here is my MK group
From Top to bottom from left to right with colour name
Jet set item EZ - sky, Selma - mandarine
Hamilton - navy, colette - peanut, Bedford LG- luggage, Hamilton - dark dune
I think jet set travel MD -navy, Berkely clutch - phyton (?)

Sorry, the nature light is a little bit dark today  - it is raining.


----------



## ubo22

Rose71 said:


> O.k. Here is my MK group
> From Top to bottom from left to right with colour name
> Jet set item EZ - sky, Selma - mandarine
> Hamilton - navy, colette - peanut, Bedford LG- luggage, Hamilton - dark dune
> I think jet set travel MD -navy, Berkely clutch - phyton (?)
> 
> Sorry, the nature light is a little bit dark today  - it is raining.


You have an awesome collection!  I love your Hamiltons (Bag twins on the dark dune one.   I also have it in black.)  I also adore your mandarin Selma.  I love that bright color, but veer more towards darker colors.  I own 4 large Selmas (malachite, sapphire, luggage, heather grey).  I also love your Berkley clutch.  I own two of those, too!  They're very practical because they're so big and hold a lot.


----------



## Rose71

ubo22 said:


> You have an awesome collection!  I love your Hamiltons (Bag twins on the dark dune one.   I also have it in black.)  I also adore your mandarin Selma.  I love that bright color, but veer more towards darker colors.  I own 4 large Selmas (malachite, sapphire, luggage, heather grey).  I also love your Berkley clutch.  I own two of those, too!  They're very practical because they're so big and hold a lot.


Wow ...do you have a pic from your selmas? Maybe I will sold my selma...Love love Selma, maybe in a natural colour? But I don´t know now. Love that mandarine too and bought ballerinas in that colour last year for my selma


----------



## MDT

Rose71 said:


> First  I wanted a new Louis Vuitton, but than it comes differently that I thougth and I go home yesterday with a beauty from Michael Kors My Husband gives me this gift. Jet Set item in sky I love that the hardware is silver and and the colour rocks in spring. I love the colour ballet too...at the wallet carryall it look so fantastic...maybe soon...or LV



This bag is gorgeous! Loving the color with silver hardware!


----------



## ubo22

Rose71 said:


> Wow ...do you have a pic from your selmas? Maybe I will sold my selma...Love love Selma, maybe in a natural colour? But I don´t know now. Love that mandarine too and bought ballerinas in that colour last year for my selma


I've been meaning to take a picture of my four Selmas all together.  I'll try to soon and post in the Selma thread.  You should keep yours.  Mandarin is such a beautiful color.  Why do you want to sell it?


----------



## Rose71

ubo22 said:


> I've been meaning to take a picture of my four Selmas all together.  I'll try to soon and post in the Selma thread.  You should keep yours.  Mandarin is such a beautiful color.  Why do you want to sell it?


You're right. Mandarin is a beautiful colour. My family says it too and I don't sell it. I thought I have enough bags and maybe I want selma in a natural colour? But enough is not enough I will wait to decide or not.


----------



## sasa72

wow.. what a big family of Mk. gorgeous!!


----------



## sasa72

Ness7386 said:


> I've been searching for a cherry Sutton for months and finally found one today at Belk.  Ive reallt git to slow down.  I've purchased 4 bags this week!  This really is an addiction!!



wow, sweety colour..,finally got a sutton you are looking for.. yeay yeay... Omg, 4 bags in a week??


----------



## Ness7386

sasa72 said:


> wow, sweety colour..,finally got a sutton you are looking for.. yeay yeay... Omg, 4 bags in a week??



Yes!  I'm so happy with my new cherry Sutton.  And yes, I need to slow down.  I purchased 4 bags last week.  But the luggage Sutton is going back since I found the cherry.


----------



## sasa72

Ness7386 said:


> Yes!  I'm so happy with my new cherry Sutton.  And yes, I need to slow down.  I purchased 4 bags last week.  But the luggage Sutton is going back since I found the cherry.



I also just got a sutton medium tulip. so happy with this colour also, and I thought that sutton is not as heavy as selma. isn't it?


----------



## cny1941

sasa72 said:


> I also just got a sutton medium tulip. so happy with this colour also, and I thought that sutton is not as heavy as selma. isn't it?




So pretty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ness7386

sasa72 said:


> I also just got a sutton medium tulip. so happy with this colour also, and I thought that sutton is not as heavy as selma. isn't it?



I'm not sure about the weight difference. The Sutton is just a little bigger than the Selma by 1 inch in height and depth


----------



## thnguyenn

My new Greenwich small bucket bag in coral!! First bright color bag and bucket bag! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

thnguyenn said:


> My new Greenwich small bucket bag in coral!! First bright color bag and bucket bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




So cute and love the color!


----------



## thnguyenn

BeachBagGal said:


> So cute and love the color!



Thank you! (: and I just had to grab two of the accessories to go with the bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

thnguyenn said:


> My new Greenwich small bucket bag in coral!! First bright color bag and bucket bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous bag, I'm a big fan of the coral [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

thnguyenn said:


> My new Greenwich small bucket bag in coral!! First bright color bag and bucket bag! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Such a cute bag & the color is so bright & lively, just in time for Spring & Summer! &#9825;


----------



## Pinkalicious

thnguyenn said:


> My new Greenwich small bucket bag in coral!! First bright color bag and bucket bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




So adorable!!!!


----------



## MiaBorsa

New Julia Satchel in acorn color, and matching small wallet.


----------



## Minkette

MiaBorsa said:


> New Julia Satchel in acorn color, and matching small wallet.


[/QUOTE]

I love this bag! Is Acorn like luggage?


----------



## Bootlover07

I love this bag! Is Acorn like luggage?[/QUOTE]


I saw an acorn Cindy messenger in Nordstrom and it looks closer to peanut to me; maybe with a little less yellow undertones. It's really beautiful!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Minkette said:


> I love this bag! Is Acorn like luggage?



It is very close to luggage; kind of in between luggage and peanut.    Here's the color comparison...


----------



## Minkette

MiaBorsa said:


> It is very close to luggage; kind of in between luggage and peanut.    Here's the color comparison...


Thank you! That means I need it.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Minkette said:


> Thank you! That means I need it.



Macy's VIP sale.


----------



## cny1941

MiaBorsa said:


> New Julia Satchel in acorn color, and matching small wallet.




Gorgeous! Thanks for the color comparison. Love acorn [emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

cny1941 said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks for the color comparison. Love acorn [emoji813]&#65039;



Thanks!


----------



## cdtracing

I really like the Acorn color.  It doesn't seem to have as much red undertones as Luggage.  Thanks for the color comparison.  Your pic was a perfect comparison.


----------



## BeachBagGal

MiaBorsa said:


> It is very close to luggage; kind of in between luggage and peanut.    Here's the color comparison...




Thanks for comparing the colors! I'm thinking I need a soft leather bag in Acorn in my life! This might be just the brown I'm looking for!


----------



## thnguyenn

Suz82 said:


> Gorgeous bag, I'm a big fan of the coral [emoji7]



Thank you!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## thnguyenn

cdtracing said:


> Such a cute bag & the color is so bright & lively, just in time for Spring & Summer! &#9825;



Thank you! That's what I was aiming for. A cute bright color bag for the summer &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## thnguyenn

Pinkalicious said:


> So adorable!!!!



Thank you!!!! &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MiaBorsa

cdtracing said:


> I really like the Acorn color.  It doesn't seem to have as much red undertones as Luggage.  Thanks for the color comparison.  Your pic was a perfect comparison.





BeachBagGal said:


> Thanks for comparing the colors! I'm thinking I need a soft leather bag in Acorn in my life! This might be just the brown I'm looking for!



It's a great color.   Honestly, I thought it was luggage when I first saw it in the store.  It wasn't until I got it home thinking I would use my luggage wallet that I noticed the difference.


----------



## cheapsweep1

A quick reveal, waited ages to get this


----------



## MiaBorsa

cheapsweep1 said:


> A quick reveal, waited ages to get this
> 
> View attachment 3300766



Gorgeous!


----------



## andral5

cheapsweep1 said:


> A quick reveal, waited ages to get this
> 
> View attachment 3300766



Oh my, oh my, oh my!!! Isn't she stunning?


----------



## Loved by Kors

My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue with aquamarine lining!


----------



## myluvofbags

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue with aquamarine lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303569


Wowza! The color is beautiful!


----------



## Suz82

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue with aquamarine lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303569




Love the colour [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue with aquamarine lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303569




What a pretty color! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I grabbed at Macy's tonight for $100. Its a Med Snap Pocket Tote in celadon/azure.


----------



## MKB0925

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I grabbed at Macy's tonight for $100. Its a Med Snap Pocket Tote in celadon/azure.




Gorgeous congrats! What a perfect color for spring!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I grabbed at Macy's tonight for $100. Its a Med Snap Pocket Tote in celadon/azure.




Pretty color combo!


----------



## LoverofAll

I'm new to PurseForum, and was inspired by all the beautiful pictures of everyone's collection- so I decided to post a picture of my ever growing Michael Kors family.

I'm really happy with it right now- however I'm undecided on my two Signature totes and wondering what you guys' opinions are on them-keep them or sell sell them?

Signature Tote in Vanilla PVC w/ Leather Trimming
Signature Tote in Chocolate PVC w/ Leather Trimming
Jet Set Tote Black in Patent Leather
Harper Tote in Navy Pebbled Leather
Hamilton Traveler in Blossom Pebbled Leather
Fulton Tote in Dune Pebbled Leather
Jet Set Tote in Luggage Pebbled Leather


----------



## Ness7386

LoverofAll said:


> I'm new to PurseForum, and was inspired by all the beautiful pictures of everyone's collection- so I decided to post a picture of my ever growing Michael Kors family.
> 
> I'm really happy with it right now- however I'm undecided on my two Signature totes and wondering what you guys' opinions are on them-keep them or sell sell them?
> 
> Signature Tote in Vanilla PVC
> Signature Tote in Chocolate PVC
> Jet Set Tote Black in Patent Leather
> Harper Tote in Navy Pebbled Leather
> Hamilton Traveler in Blossom Pebbled Leather
> Fulton Tote in Dune Pebbled Leather



That Blossom Hamilton Traveler is beau-ti-ful!


----------



## LoverofAll

Thank you so much! &#128522;


----------



## LoverofAll

Ness7386 said:


> That Blossom Hamilton Traveler is beau-ti-ful!



Thank you so much Ness! &#128522;


----------



## Suz82

Oh that's a bargain! Good find


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color combo!


Thx! I love it too.


----------



## Ness7386

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous congrats! What a perfect color for spring!


Yes, it is.  It matches my new dress.


----------



## megcurry

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue with aquamarine lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303569




Absolutely lovely!


----------



## cny1941

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue with aquamarine lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303569




This color is so beautiful on the Greenwich [emoji173]&#65039;



Ness7386 said:


> Look what I grabbed at Macy's tonight for $100. Its a Med Snap Pocket Tote in celadon/azure.




Love the color combo. So cute. 



LoverofAll said:


> I'm new to PurseForum, and was inspired by all the beautiful pictures of everyone's collection- so I decided to post a picture of my ever growing Michael Kors family.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with it right now- however I'm undecided on my two Signature totes and wondering what you guys' opinions are on them-keep them or sell sell them?
> 
> 
> 
> Signature Tote in Vanilla PVC w/ Leather Trimming
> 
> Signature Tote in Chocolate PVC w/ Leather Trimming
> 
> Jet Set Tote Black in Patent Leather
> 
> Harper Tote in Navy Pebbled Leather
> 
> Hamilton Traveler in Blossom Pebbled Leather
> 
> Fulton Tote in Dune Pebbled Leather
> 
> Jet Set Tote in Luggage Pebbled Leather




The blossom Hamilton is gorgeous. Nice collection. 

The good thing about PVC tote is very low maintenance. I like to keep them just in case we go to outdoor activities or birthday party. I just leave them on the ground or anywhere without worrying it's gonna get dirty. It's super easy to clean.


----------



## keishapie1973

LoverofAll said:


> I'm new to PurseForum, and was inspired by all the beautiful pictures of everyone's collection- so I decided to post a picture of my ever growing Michael Kors family.
> 
> I'm really happy with it right now- however I'm undecided on my two Signature totes and wondering what you guys' opinions are on them-keep them or sell sell them?
> 
> Signature Tote in Vanilla PVC w/ Leather Trimming
> Signature Tote in Chocolate PVC w/ Leather Trimming
> Jet Set Tote Black in Patent Leather
> Harper Tote in Navy Pebbled Leather
> Hamilton Traveler in Blossom Pebbled Leather
> Fulton Tote in Dune Pebbled Leather
> Jet Set Tote in Luggage Pebbled Leather



Your Hamilton Traveler in blossom is gorgeous!!!! As for the signature totes, if you no longer love or use them, sell.....


----------



## LoverofAll

keishapie1973 said:


> Your Hamilton Traveler in blossom is gorgeous!!!! As for the signature totes, if you no longer love or use them, sell.....



Thank you for letting me know your opinion, Keishapie! I think you might be right!


----------



## LoverofAll

cny1941 said:


> This color is so beautiful on the Greenwich [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color combo. So cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blossom Hamilton is gorgeous. Nice collection.
> 
> The good thing about PVC tote is very low maintenance. I like to keep them just in case we go to outdoor activities or birthday party. I just leave them on the ground or anywhere without worrying it's gonna get dirty. It's super easy to clean.


 
Thank you for letting me know the pros Cny! &#128522;


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I grabbed at Macy's tonight for $100. Its a Med Snap Pocket Tote in celadon/azure.



Oh, so pretty! And I'm not a fan of greens.


----------



## Ness7386

andral5 said:


> Oh, so pretty! And I'm not a fan of greens.


Thx. I love the color!  Its more of a teal.


----------



## Elizabk

Can anyone tell me if this bag is real?? It has no lining.. I thought all Mk bags have lining..


----------



## Lilpaws

The 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 My Selma color block came in... Ballet/Ecru. Don't know if I will keep her though...I am afraid of getting her dirty lol...


----------



## cdtracing

Elizabk said:


> Can anyone tell me if this bag is real?? It has no lining.. I thought all Mk bags have lining..



This is the wrong thread for this request.  All authentication requests need to be on the Authenticate this Michael Kors thread.


----------



## Sarah03

Lilpaws said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Selma color block came in... Ballet/Ecru. Don't know if I will keep her though...I am afraid of getting her dirty lol...




This is so pretty! & Your kitty is too cute!


----------



## cdtracing

Lilpaws said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Selma color block came in... Ballet/Ecru. Don't know if I will keep her though...I am afraid of getting her dirty lol...



She's perfect for Spring & Summer!  I'd keep her.  She's such a feminine bag!


----------



## cheapsweep1

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue with aquamarine lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303569




She is lovely and they are really hard wearing too.

I've a back one and it's still looking good as new


----------



## MKB0925

LoverofAll said:


> I'm new to PurseForum, and was inspired by all the beautiful pictures of everyone's collection- so I decided to post a picture of my ever growing Michael Kors family.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with it right now- however I'm undecided on my two Signature totes and wondering what you guys' opinions are on them-keep them or sell sell them?
> 
> 
> 
> Signature Tote in Vanilla PVC w/ Leather Trimming
> 
> Signature Tote in Chocolate PVC w/ Leather Trimming
> 
> Jet Set Tote Black in Patent Leather
> 
> Harper Tote in Navy Pebbled Leather
> 
> Hamilton Traveler in Blossom Pebbled Leather
> 
> Fulton Tote in Dune Pebbled Leather
> 
> Jet Set Tote in Luggage Pebbled Leather




Beautiful collection! I like the siggy totes esp vanilla but if you are not going to use them ...def sell!


----------



## LoverofAll

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful collection! I like the siggy totes esp vanilla but if you are not going to use them ...def sell!



Thank you so much MK! &#128522;


----------



## cny1941

Lilpaws said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Selma color block came in... Ballet/Ecru. Don't know if I will keep her though...I am afraid of getting her dirty lol...




Very sweet color combo and your kitty is so adorable


----------



## Sarah03

This isn't a bag, but I wanted to share.  I tried this bracelet on back in December & fell in love but couldn't spend $75 on it. Last week it went on sale for $39, so I pounced! It's the Rose Gold wrap bracelet. The last pic is most true to color. I love it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sarah03 said:


> This isn't a bag, but I wanted to share.  I tried this bracelet on back in December & fell in love but couldn't spend $75 on it. Last week it went on sale for $39, so I pounced! It's the Rose Gold wrap bracelet. The last pic is most true to color. I love it!
> View attachment 3305125
> View attachment 3305126
> View attachment 3305127



That's SUUUUPER cute!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sarah03 said:


> This isn't a bag, but I wanted to share.  I tried this bracelet on back in December & fell in love but couldn't spend $75 on it. Last week it went on sale for $39, so I pounced! It's the Rose Gold wrap bracelet. The last pic is most true to color. I love it!
> View attachment 3305125
> View attachment 3305126
> View attachment 3305127




Loooove!!!


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> This isn't a bag, but I wanted to share.  I tried this bracelet on back in December & fell in love but couldn't spend $75 on it. Last week it went on sale for $39, so I pounced! It's the Rose Gold wrap bracelet. The last pic is most true to color. I love it!
> View attachment 3305125
> View attachment 3305126
> View attachment 3305127



This is so cute! What a great price, too!


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> This is so cute! What a great price, too!







Pinkalicious said:


> Loooove!!!







BeachBagGal said:


> That's SUUUUPER cute!




Thank you all!


----------



## Lilpaws

took my Greenwich out today


----------



## cdtracing

Loved by Kors said:


> My new large Greenwich grab bag in tile blue with aquamarine lining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3303569



I think this is such a fun color & a great bag.  I especially like the two color combinations for exterior & interior.  I may have to get me one....or maybe one for my sister.  She loves this style.


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I grabbed at Macy's tonight for $100. Its a Med Snap Pocket Tote in celadon/azure.



Oh, WOW!  What a gorgeous tote!  You got a great deal, too.  This one just looks dreamy!


----------



## cdtracing

LoverofAll said:


> I'm new to PurseForum, and was inspired by all the beautiful pictures of everyone's collection- so I decided to post a picture of my ever growing Michael Kors family.
> 
> I'm really happy with it right now- however I'm undecided on my two Signature totes and wondering what you guys' opinions are on them-keep them or sell sell them?
> 
> Signature Tote in Vanilla PVC w/ Leather Trimming
> Signature Tote in Chocolate PVC w/ Leather Trimming
> Jet Set Tote Black in Patent Leather
> Harper Tote in Navy Pebbled Leather
> Hamilton Traveler in Blossom Pebbled Leather
> Fulton Tote in Dune Pebbled Leather
> Jet Set Tote in Luggage Pebbled Leather



You have a really nice collection.  As far as your signature totes are concerned, do you carry them often?  I think they're great but if you're not going to carry them, you may want to sell them & buy something you like better.  With Spring right on our doorstep, the Vanilla one will be a great Spring/Summer carry.  And as CNY has stated, the PVC bags are super durable & easy to clean.

I have a Harper, too, but mine is in Merlot.  I just love it!


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> This isn't a bag, but I wanted to share.  I tried this bracelet on back in December & fell in love but couldn't spend $75 on it. Last week it went on sale for $39, so I pounced! It's the Rose Gold wrap bracelet. The last pic is most true to color. I love it!
> View attachment 3305125
> View attachment 3305126
> View attachment 3305127



That's so cool & edgy but still feminine.  Enjoy wearing it cause it looks great on you.


----------



## cdtracing

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3305468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my Greenwich out today



Your Greenwich is beautiful with the pale blue exterior & cream vanilla interior.  It looks yummy!


----------



## coachmama1018

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3305468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my Greenwich out today




I absolutely love this!! Gorgeous bag


----------



## LoverofAll

cdtracing said:


> You have a really nice collection.  As far as your signature totes are concerned, do you carry them often?  I think they're great but if you're not going to carry them, you may want to sell them & buy something you like better.  With Spring right on our doorstep, the Vanilla one will be a great Spring/Summer carry.  And as CNY has stated, the PVC bags are super durable & easy to clean.
> 
> I have a Harper, too, but mine is in Merlot.  I just love it!



Thank you for your advice!  I do carry them often, and do love them! I just have become obsessed with MK's softer leathers and saffiano leather recently. 

But Merlot is a wonderful color, and one that I want to keep my eye on for next winter!


----------



## Sarah03

cdtracing said:


> That's so cool & edgy but still feminine.  Enjoy wearing it cause it looks great on you.




You're so sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Ness7386

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3305468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took my Greenwich out today


Beautiful color.


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> Oh, WOW!  What a gorgeous tote!  You got a great deal, too.  This one just looks dreamy!



Thanks.


----------



## Ness7386

Lilpaws said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Selma color block came in... Ballet/Ecru. Don't know if I will keep her though...I am afraid of getting her dirty lol...


Keep it!  The colors are beautiful. I have the same one and love it.


----------



## LoverofAll

Lilpaws said:


> The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Selma color block came in... Ballet/Ecru. Don't know if I will keep her though...I am afraid of getting her dirty lol...



It's such a beautiful combination, I would keep it! I saw it today at Dillards and I was in awe.


----------



## karlita27

My new bags! All on sale! &#128522; I love sutton better than selma. Easier to carry better than my selma.


----------



## LoverofAll

karlita27 said:


> My new bags! All on sale! &#128522; I love sutton better than selma. Easier to carry better than my selma.



I love the colors, both are chic and classic! They will never go out of style! &#128522;


----------



## Lilpaws

karlita27 said:


> My new bags! All on sale! &#128522; I love sutton better than selma. Easier to carry better than my selma.


Beautiful and the silver hardware is to die for.....love love


----------



## cdtracing

karlita27 said:


> My new bags! All on sale! &#128522; I love sutton better than selma. Easier to carry better than my selma.



Love the silver hardware, especially on the blue one!


----------



## Ness7386

Look what I found tonight! I never thought I would ever find a Large Selma anywhere other than eBay. And to find it in this beautiful snake print in a local dept store (Belk) was just too amazing! I paid a little more than I usually would, but I know I will never get this chance again. I LOVE it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight! I never thought I would ever find a Large Selma anywhere other than eBay. And to find it in this beautiful snake print in a local dept store (Belk) was just too amazing! I paid a little more than I usually would, but I know I will never get this chance again. I LOVE it!




Aww yay! Cute!


----------



## karlita27

cdtracing said:


> Love the silver hardware, especially on the blue one!



The bags are actually medium dark khaki and large navy blue with golden hardware! &#128522; Was not able to capture the true color maybe bec it was too bright and the flash of my phone. &#128522; First time to have sutton style and Im loving it! &#128522;


----------



## cdtracing

karlita27 said:


> The bags are actually medium dark khaki and large navy blue with golden hardware! &#128522; Was not able to capture the true color maybe bec it was too bright and the flash of my phone. &#128522; First time to have sutton style and Im loving it! &#128522;



Well....I still think the blue one rocks!!


----------



## LoverofAll

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight! I never thought I would ever find a Large Selma anywhere other than eBay. And to find it in this beautiful snake print in a local dept store (Belk) was just too amazing! I paid a little more than I usually would, but I know I will never get this chance again. I LOVE it!



So unique and beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Aww yay! Cute!



I know!  I'm loving it!


----------



## Ness7386

LoverofAll said:


> So unique and beautiful! Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight! I never thought I would ever find a Large Selma anywhere other than eBay. And to find it in this beautiful snake print in a local dept store (Belk) was just too amazing! I paid a little more than I usually would, but I know I will never get this chance again. I LOVE it!



What a beauty!  Lucky you to find this!


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> What a beauty!  Lucky you to find this!



I know, I'm so happy.


----------



## cny1941

Ness7386 said:


> Look what I found tonight! I never thought I would ever find a Large Selma anywhere other than eBay. And to find it in this beautiful snake print in a local dept store (Belk) was just too amazing! I paid a little more than I usually would, but I know I will never get this chance again. I LOVE it!




Congrats she's beauty.


----------



## Lilpaws

med. Sutton today dusty rose


----------



## keishapie1973

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3308886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med. Sutton today dusty rose



This is so gorgeous!!!! I'm going to have to get something in this color....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3308886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med. Sutton today dusty rose



Always loved dusty rose


----------



## Lilpaws

cny1941 said:


> Congrats she's beauty.


What a rare find! Beautiful...and such a great price! Lucky girl


----------



## Ness7386

cdtracing said:


> What a beauty!  Lucky you to find this!


Thx! I'm very happy!


----------



## Ness7386

Loving my two MK reptiles!


----------



## melluvslv

Ness7386 said:


> Loving my two MK reptiles!




What's the middle bag called?? Gorgeous!!


----------



## Ness7386

melluvslv said:


> What's the middle bag called?? Gorgeous!!



Its the large Campbell. Thx!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

I forgot what this model is called... It was out I guess 4-5 years ago? Not sure! I forget. Haha! But I LOVE this black leather bag with strap!
It's similar to the Speedy 25 Bandoulière from Louis Vuitton, but made out of full leather. I really love the front envelope pocket with magnet that fits my iPhone 6 perfectly, and I love the "buckle". Another thing I like about this, is that it has a big zip compartment inside, plus 4 slip pockets, and black MK lining. The LV only has one pocket inside. I must say that some of the MK bags are so well made. More than my newer models of Louis Vuitton. Quality is so bad with LV now and I just reach for this bag over my Speedy 30 Bandoulière! Here it is! And if anyone remembers what model it is, pleaaaase let me know&#128540;


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ness7386 said:


> Loving my two MK reptiles!




Love them both! I like how they are different shades of greyish


----------



## Ness7386

Pinkalicious said:


> Love them both! I like how they are different shades of greyish



Me too!


----------



## Ness7386

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3308886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med. Sutton today dusty rose



Beautiful color.


----------



## keishapie1973

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> I forgot what this model is called... It was out I guess 4-5 years ago? Not sure! I forget. Haha! But I LOVE this black leather bag with strap!
> It's similar to the Speedy 25 Bandoulière from Louis Vuitton, but made out of full leather. I really love the front envelope pocket with magnet that fits my iPhone 6 perfectly, and I love the "buckle". Another thing I like about this, is that it has a big zip compartment inside, plus 4 slip pockets, and black MK lining. The LV only has one pocket inside. I must say that some of the MK bags are so well made. More than my newer models of Louis Vuitton. Quality is so bad with LV now and I just reach for this bag over my Speedy 30 Bandoulière! Here it is! And if anyone remembers what model it is, pleaaaase let me know&#128540;



The leather is really nice. Love the puff.....


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

keishapie1973 said:


> The leather is really nice. Love the puff.....



I really love Michael Kors leather. The saffiano leather is so much nicer than Prada.. Yes it's true. I was also told that although some bags say made in China, the materials come from Italy and France on some bags. But bc it's made in China etc it say just that on the tag.
The leather in this bag is so amazing! Thanks! My soon to be mommy in law got it for me as a little gift thanks for letting me share&#128525;


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3308886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med. Sutton today dusty rose



Love the Sutton! This is the bag I regret not getting. I got the Prada saffiano and boy are you lucky you have the Sutton!&#128525; Plus it's goooorg


----------



## cny1941

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3308886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med. Sutton today dusty rose




Wow so pretty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lilpaws

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> I really love Michael Kors leather. The saffiano leather is so much nicer than Prada.. Yes it's true. I was also told that although some bags say made in China, the materials come from Italy and France on some bags. But bc it's made in China etc it say just that on the tag.
> The leather in this bag is so amazing! Thanks! My soon to be mommy in law got it for me as a little gift thanks for letting me share&#128525;


So pretty , love it!


----------



## LoverofAll

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> I forgot what this model is called... It was out I guess 4-5 years ago? Not sure! I forget. Haha! But I LOVE this black leather bag with strap!
> It's similar to the Speedy 25 Bandoulière from Louis Vuitton, but made out of full leather. I really love the front envelope pocket with magnet that fits my iPhone 6 perfectly, and I love the "buckle". Another thing I like about this, is that it has a big zip compartment inside, plus 4 slip pockets, and black MK lining. The LV only has one pocket inside. I must say that some of the MK bags are so well made. More than my newer models of Louis Vuitton. Quality is so bad with LV now and I just reach for this bag over my Speedy 30 Bandoulière! Here it is! And if anyone remembers what model it is, pleaaaase let me know&#128540;


Thank is such a beautiful style, especially in black!


----------



## LoverofAll

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3308886
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med. Sutton today dusty rose



The color dusty rose really suits the Sutton well! Congrats!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

LoverofAll said:


> Thank is such a beautiful style, especially in black!



It's an amazing bag! It's called the Margo Medium I was just reminded))


----------



## hollymable

Small Cynthia in electric blue and small Greenwich bucket bag in coral I got for awesome deals from Macy's VIP sale!


----------



## Suz82

hollymable said:


> View attachment 3310626
> View attachment 3310627
> 
> Small Cynthia in electric blue and small Greenwich bucket bag in coral I got for awesome deals from Macy's VIP sale!




Great bags, are you keeping both?


----------



## hollymable

Suz82 said:


> Great bags, are you keeping both?



Thank you. Yes I'm carrying Cynthia now and I think the bucket bag will be perfect for summer.


----------



## Ness7386

I just grabbed the Jane med shoulder bag from Macy's for just under $100


----------



## Lilpaws

hollymable said:


> View attachment 3310626
> View attachment 3310627
> 
> Small Cynthia in electric blue and small Greenwich bucket bag in coral I got for awesome deals from Macy's VIP sale!


Gorgeous, the colors are amazing!


----------



## Lilpaws

Ness7386 said:


> I just grabbed the Jane med shoulder bag from Macy's for just under $100


beautiful! Great sale!


----------



## LoverofAll

hollymable said:


> View attachment 3310626
> View attachment 3310627
> 
> Small Cynthia in electric blue and small Greenwich bucket bag in coral I got for awesome deals from Macy's VIP sale!



OMG! Such beautiful bags! Wonderful colors!


----------



## LoverofAll

Ness7386 said:


> I just grabbed the Jane med shoulder bag from Macy's for just under $100



Such a good deal! Love the zipper accents on this cross body!


----------



## hollymable

Lilpaws said:


> Gorgeous, the colors are amazing!





LoverofAll said:


> OMG! Such beautiful bags! Wonderful colors!



Thank you! MK makes such beautiful colors. That's why they're so addicting


----------



## BeachBagGal

hollymable said:


> View attachment 3310626
> View attachment 3310627
> 
> Small Cynthia in electric blue and small Greenwich bucket bag in coral I got for awesome deals from Macy's VIP sale!




LOOOVE those colors!!!!




Ness7386 said:


> I just grabbed the Jane med shoulder bag from Macy's for just under $100




Very nice! How are you liking? Haven't heard anyone talk about this bag.


----------



## Ness7386

Very nice! How are you liking? Haven't heard anyone talk about this bag.[/QUOTE]

I think I'm going to enjoy it as an everyday grab-n-go bag. Its very similar to the Sutton in style with the two zippered compartments & large center section.  Also the size is very similar as well. Jane = 12.5 x 8 x 4.5 and the Sutton = 13 x 9 x 5.  I wish I could have found it in a different color, but I think Jane is a keeper.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Very nice! How are you liking? Haven't heard anyone talk about this bag.





I think I'm going to enjoy it as an everyday grab-n-go bag. Its very similar to the Sutton in style with the two zippered compartments & large center section.  Also the size is very similar as well. Jane = 12.5 x 8 x 4.5 and the Sutton = 13 x 9 x 5.  I wish I could have found it in a different color, but I think Jane is a keeper.[/QUOTE]


Good I'm glad to hear you like it! It looks nice & soft. This is a nice size.


----------



## Pinkalicious

Ness7386 said:


> I think I'm going to enjoy it as an everyday grab-n-go bag. Its very similar to the Sutton in style with the two zippered compartments & large center section.  Also the size is very similar as well. Jane = 12.5 x 8 x 4.5 and the Sutton = 13 x 9 x 5.  I wish I could have found it in a different color, but I think Jane is a keeper.




I like the soft leather! It looks super practical. Can this be worn Crossbody? Are those dimensions in comparison to a medium sutton? It looks smaller in pics!


----------



## Ness7386

Pinkalicious said:


> I like the soft leather! It looks super practical. Can this be worn Crossbody? Are those dimensions in comparison to a medium sutton? It looks smaller in pics!



Yes, the leather is very soft.  And I agree with the practicality. This one is the shoulder bag which can't be worn as a cross body, the strap is too short.  There is a smaller one, the Jane messenger, that has a much longer strap for cross body. And yes, I compared it to the medium Sutton. It looks smaller, but it's really not by much.


----------



## Suz82

hollymable said:


> Thank you. Yes I'm carrying Cynthia now and I think the bucket bag will be perfect for summer.




It will yes, lovely additions to your collection


----------



## Suz82

Ness7386 said:


> I just grabbed the Jane med shoulder bag from Macy's for just under $100




Really like the look of this, like you say a good practical day to day bag and stylish too


----------



## hollymable

BeachBagGal said:


> LOOOVE those colors!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suz82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will yes, lovely additions to your collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Annelb2003

My first MK, the lovely Ava


----------



## Suz82

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3312900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first MK, the lovely Ava




Very nice bag, enjoy. Is it dark dune colour?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3312900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first MK, the lovely Ava



Very pretty! Welcome to the MK Club!


----------



## jodielw

My new MK [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Blog: bagandtheblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Annelb2003

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty! Welcome to the MK Club!







Suz82 said:


> Very nice bag, enjoy. Is it dark dune colour?




Thank you both,I believe the colour is taupe xx


----------



## keishapie1973

jodielw said:


> My new MK [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3312924
> 
> 
> Blog: bagandtheblog.blogspot.com



Very nice!!!


----------



## ubo22

Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.


----------



## Scooch

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.




Nice collection! Drooling over that sapphire!


----------



## ubo22

Scooch said:


> Nice collection! Drooling over that sapphire!


Thank you!  Sapphire is definitely a drool-worthy color!  LOL!


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.




Very nice collection! Love all the colors especially heather gray [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HesitantShopper

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.



Pretty rainbow of Selma's.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3312900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first MK, the lovely Ava



How pretty! love the pattern on this.


----------



## Annelb2003

HesitantShopper said:


> How pretty! love the pattern on this.




Isn't it? I can't stop looking at it!


----------



## KM7029

I picked up this little guy at the outlet this weekend:



It can actually fit a decent amount, though it is quite full!


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> Very nice collection! Love all the colors especially heather gray [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you!  Heather grey is the newest addition.




HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty rainbow of Selma's.


----------



## chanelcandy

my new small coral rhea studded backpack! 

any tips on how to clean/care for the leather? its came a bit dirty and i expect it will get more dirty!

also it came with the bottoms worn - is that going to be a problem? im not going to get holes there anytime soon am i????  hrmm:


----------



## HesitantShopper

KM7029 said:


> I picked up this little guy at the outlet this weekend:
> View attachment 3314129
> 
> 
> It can actually fit a decent amount, though it is quite full!



That holds a very decent amount! nice choice. Love that LV pouch.


----------



## KM7029

HesitantShopper said:


> That holds a very decent amount! nice choice. Love that LV pouch.



Thanks!

Yes, it does hold a decent amount.  Hubby and I often travel and do day trips (plus we live in a major city) so it's nice to have a light crossbody with a closed top.


----------



## Suz82

Gorgeous back pack, I'd be miffed that it had come worn, did you buy it from a store? Looks like a scuff mark.


----------



## Nan246

Loving my blossom top zip tote! Ready for spring!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Nan246 said:


> Loving my blossom top zip tote! Ready for spring!



Perfect spring color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

chanelcandy said:


> my new small coral rhea studded backpack!
> 
> any tips on how to clean/care for the leather? its came a bit dirty and i expect it will get more dirty!
> 
> also it came with the bottoms worn - is that going to be a problem? im not going to get holes there anytime soon am i????  hrmm:



Pretty color! is this new? that looks like display that has been heavily handled, i would exchange for sure!


----------



## Nan246

HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect spring color!



Thanks!


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Loving my blossom top zip tote! Ready for spring!



So pretty, I love it!


----------



## alvie

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.




Wow, really big Selma family. Haha.
Looove the sapphire so much...! Beautiful color. Wish I could have one &#128519;


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> So pretty, I love it!



Thanks Ness!


----------



## the_baglover

ubo22 said:


> Just got around to taking a photo of my large Selma family.  From left to right: heather grey, malachite, luggage and sapphire.



The heather grey looks nice. May I ask what year it was released in?


----------



## MKB0925

Nan246 said:


> Loving my blossom top zip tote! Ready for spring!




Gorgeous bag! Love those colors together!


----------



## ubo22

alvie said:


> Wow, really big Selma family. Haha.
> Looove the sapphire so much...! Beautiful color. Wish I could have one &#128519;


 
Thank you!  Sapphire is a beautiful pop of color.  I love it!




the_baglover said:


> The heather grey looks nice. May I ask what year it was released in?


 
Heather grey looks even nicer in person.  I can't seem to capture the color perfectly in pictures.  It was released way back in 2013 I believe.  I recently found it on eBay in new condition.


----------



## Nan246

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag! Love those colors together!



Thanks MKB! Fun to carry


----------



## Loved by Kors

Has anybody ever purchased a Michael kors bag that had a black label sewn in that reads "sample not for resale" if so does it mean it's not authentic?


----------



## Loved by Kors

Loved by Kors said:


> Has anybody ever purchased a Michael kors bag that had a black label sewn in that reads "sample not for resale" if so does it mean it's not authentic?


I got this Michael kors snakeskin skorpios bag and every inch of it screams authentic but it had a label sewn in that said sample! I'm not familiar with this so any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Loved by Kors

loved by kors said:


> i got this michael kors snakeskin skorpios bag and every inch of it screams authentic but it had a label sewn in that said sample! I'm not familiar with this so any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Loved by Kors

Loved by Kors said:


> View attachment 3317536
> View attachment 3317537
> View attachment 3317538
> View attachment 3317540
> View attachment 3317542
> View attachment 3317543
> View attachment 3317544
> View attachment 3317546
> View attachment 3317547
> View attachment 3317548




And there is two brown labels! One says made in China the other says handcrafted in Korea?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Loved by Kors said:


> View attachment 3317536
> View attachment 3317537
> View attachment 3317538
> View attachment 3317540
> View attachment 3317542
> View attachment 3317543
> View attachment 3317544
> View attachment 3317546
> View attachment 3317547
> View attachment 3317548




Try posting it in the authentication thread. Just make sure you read the rules first before posting. [emoji3]


----------



## Loved by Kors

BeachBagGal said:


> Try posting it in the authentication thread. Just make sure you read the rules first before posting. [emoji3]




 I Will thank you! Is there a specific thread for verify MK bags?


----------



## Sarah03

Loved by Kors said:


> I Will thank you! Is there a specific thread for verify MK bags?




It's the thread on this page called "Authenticate this Michael Kors"


----------



## Loved by Kors

Sarah03 said:


> It's the thread on this page called "Authenticate this Michael Kors"




THank you!!


----------



## Annelb2003

Loving my first MK bag!


----------



## cdtracing

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3317623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my first MK bag!



This is gorgeous!!  Very stylish & classic.  Definitely drool worthy  especially with your fur pom!


----------



## chanelcandy

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color! is this new? that looks like display that has been heavily handled, i would exchange for sure!


i dont think so, i think this colour is going on sale now in all the styles.
i tried exchanging but macys didnt have another one in stock


----------



## Annelb2003

cdtracing said:


> This is gorgeous!!  Very stylish & classic.  Definitely drool worthy  especially with your fur pom!




Thank you, yes, those Pom poms are almost magical lol xx


----------



## iheart_purses

iheart_purses said:


> I had to bring this back up, so this week my co-worker bought an MK bag and she couldn't remember the name and she knew if she brought the tag I would know the style, so the Tag says " SAFFIANO" on the label as the name, and it was this bag!
> It is an outlet style and the name of the bag is actually saffiano. She got a black one, has the MK plate on it. Weird that they would name a bag that, but it's an outlet.
> For value purposes I would stay away from MK outlet version bags and stick to boutique bags. But if you really like an outlet one, hey you gotta do what you gotta do



Found this at my Marshalls! It is a "Saffiano" style outlet bag in Blossum... To settle a discussion I had with Cynthia (whatever happened to her?????) "Saffiano" is the name of a style at the outlet, as well as a type of leather. Haha. Pretty bag, but I don't know.... I thought about getting it for my mom for mother's day coming up!


----------



## Sarah03

My new Suede Greenwich bucket in Lilac!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3317623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my first MK bag!




Great first MK!



iheart_purses said:


> Found this at my Marshalls! It is a "Saffiano" style outlet bag in Blossum... To settle a discussion I had with Cynthia (whatever happened to her?????) "Saffiano" is the name of a style at the outlet, as well as a type of leather. Haha. Pretty bag, but I don't know.... I thought about getting it for my mom for mother's day coming up!




That's cute! And lol at the name haha



Sarah03 said:


> My new Suede Greenwich bucket in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318171
> View attachment 3318172




I love this but I can't be trusted around suede. It's beautiful!!


----------



## cdtracing

Sarah03 said:


> My new Suede Greenwich bucket in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318171
> View attachment 3318172



Loving the suede in this one.  The color is dreamy & perfect for Spring & Summer!!


----------



## MKbaglover

Sarah03 said:


> My new Suede Greenwich bucket in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318171
> View attachment 3318172



This looks really pretty and I love the suede interior!


----------



## Suz82

iheart_purses said:


> Found this at my Marshalls! It is a "Saffiano" style outlet bag in Blossum... To settle a discussion I had with Cynthia (whatever happened to her?????) "Saffiano" is the name of a style at the outlet, as well as a type of leather. Haha. Pretty bag, but I don't know.... I thought about getting it for my mom for mother's day coming up!




My first MK bag last year was this exact style from my local outlet but in black, mine said jet set saffiano satchel if I remember rightly 





Sarah03 said:


> My new Suede Greenwich bucket in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318171
> View attachment 3318172




Gorgeous colour [emoji171][emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

iheart_purses said:


> Found this at my Marshalls! It is a "Saffiano" style outlet bag in Blossum... To settle a discussion I had with Cynthia (whatever happened to her?????) "Saffiano" is the name of a style at the outlet, as well as a type of leather. Haha. Pretty bag, but I don't know.... I thought about getting it for my mom for mother's day coming up!



For some reason, unbeknownst to me, this bag is called Saffiano at the outlets & while it is made from Saffiano leather, that is the name of the bag on the retail tags.


----------



## Sarah03

Suz82 said:


> Gorgeous colour [emoji171][emoji7]



Thank you!



MKbaglover said:


> This looks really pretty and I love the suede interior!



Thank you!



cdtracing said:


> Loving the suede in this one.  The color is dreamy & perfect for Spring & Summer!!



Thanks! I can't wait to use it. 



Pinkalicious said:


> I love this but I can't be trusted around suede. It's beautiful!!



Thank you! It's my first suede bag, so we shall see how it goes!


----------



## Ness7386

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3317623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my first MK bag!



Very pretty.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> My new Suede Greenwich bucket in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318171
> View attachment 3318172


So pretty, I like the color and material.


----------



## Seirilove

Annelb2003 said:


> View attachment 3317623
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my first MK bag!


What a lovely bag !
I like it


----------



## Annelb2003

Seirilove said:


> What a lovely bag !
> I like it







Ness7386 said:


> Very pretty.




Thanks so much! Xx


----------



## MDT

Sarah03 said:


> My new Suede Greenwich bucket in Lilac!
> View attachment 3318171
> View attachment 3318172



Suede AND lilac? This is to die for!


----------



## bellevie0891

Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton. 

Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]








I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!


----------



## Bootlover07

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!




LOVE!!!!! You're just like me, I've started leaning towards the neutrals too lol! Are all your Selma's large? I love your studded messenger!!


----------



## bagsncakes

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!




Gorgeous collection! I am drooling over your cindy and selmas and wallets.. Love the colors. I too am slowly getting into neutrals. Recently bought a blush, dark dune and black. Before that, I was all about pinks, reds and purples.


----------



## Sarah03

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty, I like the color and material.



Thank you! 



MDT said:


> Suede AND lilac? This is to die for!



Thank you! It's so soft! I'm loving it!



bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!




Your collection is fantastic! Have you used the Sloan much?


----------



## BeachBagGal

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!



Lovely collection! Is the Sloan in the front the large size?


----------



## Suz82

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!




Great collection, I'm still totally loving coral, no sign of it wearing off yet. I love all the neutrals in your collection, that's what mine is lacking, I get sucked in by the colours.


----------



## bellevie0891

Bootlover07 said:


> LOVE!!!!! You're just like me, I've started leaning towards the neutrals too lol! Are all your Selma's large? I love your studded messenger!!



Neutrals are just gorgeous to me! So versatile! The black and luggage Selmas are large, the dark dune is a medium. I was never into studs until I seen the dark dune irl... was willing to let go of my other two Selma messengers to make room for it. I've worn it a ton already 



bagsncakes said:


> Gorgeous collection! I am drooling over your cindy and selmas and wallets.. Love the colors. I too am slowly getting into neutrals. Recently bought a blush, dark dune and black. Before that, I was all about pinks, reds and purples.



Thank you!! I use to have a few bright colors, I've gotten rid of them in favor of bright wallets. I just don't use the bright bags enough to justify having them. 



BeachBagGal said:


> Lovely collection! Is the Sloan in the front the large size?



Thank you! Yes, the Sloan is a large


----------



## bellevie0891

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's so soft! I'm loving it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your collection is fantastic! Have you used the Sloan much?



I've tried it on more times than I can count, but haven't even taken the tags off. Haven't gone anywhere that warrants wearing that style of bag yet.



Suz82 said:


> Great collection, I'm still totally loving coral, no sign of it wearing off yet. I love all the neutrals in your collection, that's what mine is lacking, I get sucked in by the colours.



Thank you! The colored bags are so pretty!!


----------



## keishapie1973

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!



I love your collection!!! My favs are the dusty rose Cindy and your Selma's....


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!


I  your collection, too.  I'm partial to your Selmas.  Love them in all three colors, including the studded dark dune messenger.

I'd hate to see your black Hamilton tote go.  Such a classic.  I use my black Hamilton tote w/shw all the time.  Even more than my dark dune one.


----------



## HeatherL

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!




Very nice collection!  Love the Selma's, Cindy & Greenwich!! Last year was the first time I branched out into colors, but I already find I am grabbing my neutrals more!


----------



## cdtracing

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!



Great Collection.  You have a wonderful variety!!


----------



## jujuly

bellevie0891 said:


> Changed up my collection a bit. Still thinking of getting rid of my N/S Hamilton.
> 
> Each time I seen one I wanted, I went home and figured out which one I would get rid of to make room [emoji41]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I switched into my Greenwich Bucket and Coral wallet today [emoji173]&#65039; Excited to use them!



All of them are very pretty!^^ May I know what colour is the selma beside the black one?


----------



## Pinkalicious

jujuly said:


> All of them are very pretty!^^ May I know what colour is the selma beside the black one?



It looks like luggage...which I am LOVING lately!!

Bellevie - love your collection


----------



## bellus

My new Camille in sky color all the way from Macy's usa to Riyadh saudi arabia. 
Love the color and style but i am not happy with the packing, no box, dust color and bag was in 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
plastic bag of macy's


----------



## keishapie1973

Very nice!!!! I can't believe they shipped it that far in a bag. Thankfully, the bag wasn't harmed....


----------



## Suz82

bellus said:


> View attachment 3321743
> 
> 
> My new Camille in sky color all the way from Macy's usa to Riyadh saudi arabia.
> Love the color and style but i am not happy with the packing, no box, dust color and bag was in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic bag of macy's




Gorgeous blue bag, so lucky it didn't get completely torn apart by shipping.


----------



## cdtracing

bellus said:


> View attachment 3321743
> 
> 
> My new Camille in sky color all the way from Macy's usa to Riyadh saudi arabia.
> Love the color and style but i am not happy with the packing, no box, dust color and bag was in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic bag of macy's



WOW!!  You're so lucky the bag wasn't damaged during the shipping process!  I cannot believe Macy's shipped it in a bag & not a box!  Every bag I have bought from Macy's was shipped in a box.  Unbelievable!!


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

my new 'baby' just arrived...the Sloan Denim (large) and I am already in love


----------



## HesitantShopper

bellus said:


> View attachment 3321743
> 
> 
> My new Camille in sky color all the way from Macy's usa to Riyadh saudi arabia.
> Love the color and style but i am not happy with the packing, no box, dust color and bag was in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic bag of macy's



Such a pretty color! your lucky it arrived unscathed with the damage to that packing bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

sorry double post.


----------



## HesitantShopper

TheFrench_Alix said:


> my new 'baby' just arrived...the Sloan Denim (large) and I am already in love



what a sweet baby, denim looks fab with the Gold hardware.


----------



## jujuly

bellus said:


> View attachment 3321743
> 
> 
> My new Camille in sky color all the way from Macy's usa to Riyadh saudi arabia.
> Love the color and style but i am not happy with the packing, no box, dust color and bag was in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic bag of macy's



This colour is too cute^^


----------



## jujuly

TheFrench_Alix said:


> my new 'baby' just arrived...the Sloan Denim (large) and I am already in love



Pretty^^ I love the details on this bag


----------



## Selphy

Hi..today my first MK bag is arrived..i bought jet set east west top zip dark dune..fall in love with this color..


----------



## Nan246

Selphy said:


> Hi..today my first MK bag is arrived..i bought jet set east west top zip dark dune..fall in love with this color..



Congrats dd is a great color and the style is great! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Nan246

TheFrench_Alix said:


> my new 'baby' just arrived...the Sloan Denim (large) and I am already in love



Nice I like it!


----------



## Selphy

Thank u Nan246&#128536;


----------



## keishapie1973

Selphy said:


> Hi..today my first MK bag is arrived..i bought jet set east west top zip dark dune..fall in love with this color..



Beautiful first bag!!! Dark dune is an amazing color....


----------



## keishapie1973

Just arrived. 

Studded Selma in dove....[emoji3]


----------



## Pinkalicious

keishapie1973 said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Studded Selma in dove....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3323705




Omg I love it!! Congrats


----------



## Selphy

Congrats..selma stud is really cool..is dove a new colour?


----------



## Lilpaws

My new mini Ava, cross body -pale pink and large Riley , Sky/silver.  Can't wait to carry! [emoji175]


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Studded Selma in dove....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3323705



Wowza! So beautiful! Is it lighter than pearl grey?


----------



## Nan246

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3323716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini Ava, cross body -pale pink and large Riley , Sky/silver.  Can't wait to carry! [emoji175]



Beautiful styles and colors!!! Enjoy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pinkalicious said:


> Omg I love it!! Congrats



Thanks!!! 




Selphy said:


> Congrats..selma stud is really cool..is dove a new colour?



Thank you. Yes, dove is a new color... 



Nan246 said:


> Wowza! So beautiful! Is it lighter than pearl grey?



Thanks. Yes, it's a little lighter but I think they are very close....


----------



## keishapie1973

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3323716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini Ava, cross body -pale pink and large Riley , Sky/silver.  Can't wait to carry! [emoji175]



Very nice!!! The Riley is such an easy bag to carry. Love the soft smooshy leather....


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nan246 said:


> Wowza! So beautiful! Is it lighter than pearl grey?




It's like a silver where PG is a grey. Both pretty


----------



## Nan246

Pinkalicious said:


> It's like a silver where PG is a grey. Both pretty



Thanks for info! I'll check it out.


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Studded Selma in dove....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3323705




Gorgeous!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

keishapie1973 said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Studded Selma in dove....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3323705



Gorgeous!  perfect grey for spring/summer!

You're making me wish I'd snapped up a Dove jet set cross body I saw on sale in Macys last week!


----------



## bagsncakes

keishapie1973 said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Studded Selma in dove....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3323705




Very pretty. I think this is prettier than pearl grey.


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Gorgeous!!! [emoji173]&#65039;





DiamondsForever said:


> Gorgeous!  perfect grey for spring/summer!
> 
> You're making me wish I'd snapped up a Dove jet set cross body I saw on sale in Macys last week!





bagsncakes said:


> Very pretty. I think this is prettier than pearl grey.



Thanks. I'm getting excited for the warm weather. It was sleeting here today....


----------



## BeachBagGal

bellus said:


> View attachment 3321743
> 
> 
> My new Camille in sky color all the way from Macy's usa to Riyadh saudi arabia.
> Love the color and style but i am not happy with the packing, no box, dust color and bag was in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plastic bag of macy's



Oh wow Macy's *tsk tsk*. What a pretty blue bag!



TheFrench_Alix said:


> my new 'baby' just arrived...the Sloan Denim (large) and I am already in love



Well isn't this a total cutie!!



Selphy said:


> Hi..today my first MK bag is arrived..i bought jet set east west top zip dark dune..fall in love with this color..



Such a pretty color that will go with a lot!



keishapie1973 said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Studded Selma in dove....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3323705



Ooo love them studs! Pretty color too!



Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3323716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini Ava, cross body -pale pink and large Riley , Sky/silver.  Can't wait to carry! [emoji175]



Great color combo! Pretty!


----------



## carterazo

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3323716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini Ava, cross body -pale pink and large Riley , Sky/silver.  Can't wait to carry! [emoji175]


Such a gorgeous blue!  Ava is so classy too. Congrats on your new beauties!


----------



## bellevie0891

Selphy said:


> Hi..today my first MK bag is arrived..i bought jet set east west top zip dark dune..fall in love with this color..



Gorgeous!


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks. I'm getting excited for the warm weather. It was sleeting here today....




You don't think dove would be considered a year round color?


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> You don't think dove would be considered a year round color?



Actually, I do. It could really brighten up some of my boring winter outfits. I'm just saving it for the warmer weather to make it's debut more special.


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Actually, I do. It could really brighten up some of my boring winter outfits. I'm just saving it for the warmer weather to make it's debut more special.




I think this color will brighten up all outfits and seasons!  This really is gorgeous!!  Enjoy!


----------



## MKbaglover

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3323716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini Ava, cross body -pale pink and large Riley , Sky/silver.  Can't wait to carry! [emoji175]



Beautiful!  I almost ordered the sky blue Riley when Macy's had a super deal but I really wanted a black so held out for a black on offer.  It looks really pretty, what held me back was not seeing the colour in person and I wasn't sure if the stock pictures were accurate!  I'm sorry I didn't get it now!


----------



## Sarah03

Lilpaws said:


> View attachment 3323716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new mini Ava, cross body -pale pink and large Riley , Sky/silver.  Can't wait to carry! [emoji175]







keishapie1973 said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> Studded Selma in dove....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3323705




These 2 pics are a whole lot of stunning!


----------



## keishapie1973

Sarah03 said:


> These 2 pics are a whole lot of stunning!



Thank you....


----------



## HeatherL

I just picked this up last night!  I feel like my collection is now complete (famous last words - lol)!


----------



## Suz82

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3325768
> 
> 
> I just picked this up last night!  I feel like my collection is now complete (famous last words - lol)!




What a beautiful Selma [emoji7] you'll be able to match it to so much.


----------



## HeatherL

Suz82 said:


> What a beautiful Selma [emoji7] you'll be able to match it to so much.




Thanks!  I love it & it does go with everything with a bit of an edge!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3325768
> 
> 
> I just picked this up last night!  I feel like my collection is now complete (famous last words - lol)!



Pretty color combos!


----------



## MKbaglover

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3325768
> 
> 
> I just picked this up last night!  I feel like my collection is now complete (famous last words - lol)!



I love this!!!


----------



## Nan246

Hi my new colorblock blossom.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Nan246 said:


> Hi my new colorblock blossom.




Looks sooo cute on you!


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> Hi my new colorblock blossom.




Nice bag & goes great with your outfit!  Very pretty!


----------



## HeatherL

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color combos!







MKbaglover said:


> I love this!!!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ness7386

Nan246 said:


> Hi my new colorblock blossom.



Oh I love this.  Is it a Sutton?


----------



## Ness7386

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3325768
> 
> 
> I just picked this up last night!  I feel like my collection is now complete (famous last words - lol)!



It's complete just until the next "must have" bag comes along!  Lol

Nice bag though.


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> Oh I love this.  Is it a Sutton?



Thanks Ness! yes it's a sutton! I wanted a black one and a blossom one but was not happy with either so voila!


----------



## Nan246

BeachBagGal said:


> Looks sooo cute on you!



Thanks! I actually listed 4 bags for sale but couldn't wait to grab this up.


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> Nice bag & goes great with your outfit!  Very pretty!



Thanks Heather! Lol now I'm looking for more things to go with it. Love your new bags too!


----------



## Lilpaws

Nan246 said:


> Hi my new colorblock blossom.


Love it! So pretty!


----------



## Nan246

Lilpaws said:


> Love it! So pretty!



Thank you! I want it to stay perfectly new forever!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Hi my new colorblock blossom.




This is gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## Scooch

So pretty!!!


----------



## Selphy

I want it too..the blossom colour is very sweet...


----------



## Selphy

Your selma is looks like an expensive bag...nice choose..can i know what colours it is..


----------



## Selphy

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3325768
> 
> 
> I just picked this up last night!  I feel like my collection is now complete (famous last words - lol)!




I love ur selma..it looks like a highend branded bag...


----------



## Selphy

Nan246 said:


> Hi my new colorblock blossom.



Blossom is very nice color..so feminine and it looks good on you


----------



## Pinkalicious

Nan246 said:


> Thanks Ness! yes it's a sutton! I wanted a black one and a blossom one but was not happy with either so voila!




Very cute!!!


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

HesitantShopper said:


> what a sweet baby, denim looks fab with the Gold hardware.



thank you!
yes it's gorgeous


----------



## cny1941

With my luggage Sutton. Just got the card holder in cherry love this shade of red [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3326613
> 
> 
> With my luggage Sutton. Just got the card holder in cherry love this shade of red [emoji173]&#65039;




Gorgeous set!! I've been carrying my Selma but your picture has me wanting to pull out my Sutton too [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Phoebe luver

When I was a child my mom bought me patent leather shoes and she used Vaseline to condition them. Why not find an inconspicuous spot and use a soft dry cloth with a small amount of Vaseline on it and see if it helps to feel better?


----------



## halobear

She arrived last night. Loving the color. I'm almost hesitant to unwrap her and ruin the new bag feel. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

halobear said:


> She arrived last night. Loving the color. I'm almost hesitant to unwrap her and ruin the new bag feel. [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3328027




Sooo pretty and girly w/ a little edge!


----------



## Pinkalicious

halobear said:


> She arrived last night. Loving the color. I'm almost hesitant to unwrap her and ruin the new bag feel. [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3328077




I love getting bags fully wrapped! This is beautiful. Is it coral?


----------



## halobear

Pinkalicious said:


> I love getting bags fully wrapped! This is beautiful. Is it coral?




I have the Greenwich bucket in Coral so I went with pale pink for this one. I saw the pale pink color at the store and had to have it.


----------



## Suz82

halobear said:


> She arrived last night. Loving the color. I'm almost hesitant to unwrap her and ruin the new bag feel. [emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3328077




Very pretty [emoji178]


----------



## halobear

Suz82 said:


> Very pretty [emoji178]




Thanks!


----------



## Sandra.AT

I just love my selma.. Even tough i'm now into lv i can't sell my remaining mk collection .. Sutton and selma are my favorite models
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hamilton has already been sold as it was too heavy for me .. I'm still tempting to get the mk sloan large in black


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> I just love my selma.. Even tough i'm now into lv i can't sell my remaining mk collection .. Sutton and selma are my favorite models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328736
> View attachment 3328737
> View attachment 3328738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hamilton has already been sold as it was too heavy for me .. I'm still tempting to get the mk sloan large in black




Love your Selma, really nice collection there


----------



## Nan246

Sandra.AT said:


> I just love my selma.. Even tough i'm now into lv i can't sell my remaining mk collection .. Sutton and selma are my favorite models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328736
> View attachment 3328737
> View attachment 3328738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hamilton has already been sold as it was too heavy for me .. I'm still tempting to get the mk sloan large in black



I like your collection. Go with many outfits! I am still sitting on my Hamilton because if the pretty locks but haven't carry in a while. 
I see that you like the MK flats too. I have a lot them so comfy!


----------



## Sandra.AT

Nan246 said:


> I like your collection. Go with many outfits! I am still sitting on my Hamilton because if the pretty locks but haven't carry in a while.
> 
> I see that you like the MK flats too. I have a lot them so comfy!




I love the mk flats soooo comfortable 
I love th look of the hamilton and the lock but it got always soo heavy and i haven't used it in the last months so therefore i sold it


----------



## Sandra.AT

Suz82 said:


> Love your Selma, really nice collection there




Thank you [emoji2] i will keep them at least a couple of months and i will see if i still carry them 
I will order the mk sloan for summer .. I just love both mk and lv haha


----------



## Stephg

My blossom suntan colorblock sutton finally came! Got it for a steal on eBay, wasn't too sure if I'd like it in person but it's so pretty! I don't usually go for colorblock but it's so much nicer in person! Perfect spring bag, now just to make sure hubby doesn't notice a new bag....  already have a navy sutton, love love love this bag!


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> My blossom suntan colorblock sutton finally came! Got it for a steal on eBay, wasn't too sure if I'd like it in person but it's so pretty! I don't usually go for colorblock but it's so much nicer in person! Perfect spring bag, now just to make sure hubby doesn't notice a new bag....  already have a navy sutton, love love love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3329022
> View attachment 3329023
> View attachment 3329024




Oh it's cute for spring [emoji5]&#65039; suttons are addicting lol


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> My blossom suntan colorblock sutton finally came! Got it for a steal on eBay, wasn't too sure if I'd like it in person but it's so pretty! I don't usually go for colorblock but it's so much nicer in person! Perfect spring bag, now just to make sure hubby doesn't notice a new bag....  already have a navy sutton, love love love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3329022
> View attachment 3329023
> View attachment 3329024



Awww pretty color combo!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Sandra.AT said:


> I just love my selma.. Even tough i'm now into lv i can't sell my remaining mk collection .. Sutton and selma are my favorite models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328736
> View attachment 3328737
> View attachment 3328738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hamilton has already been sold as it was too heavy for me .. I'm still tempting to get the mk sloan large in black




Lovely collection!! I love that black selma. Black is so versatile but this one has a bit of uniqueness with the chevron pattern.

The Sloan looks like a great bag from what I've seen in person



Stephg said:


> My blossom suntan colorblock sutton finally came! Got it for a steal on eBay, wasn't too sure if I'd like it in person but it's so pretty! I don't usually go for colorblock but it's so much nicer in person! Perfect spring bag, now just to make sure hubby doesn't notice a new bag....  already have a navy sutton, love love love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3329022
> View attachment 3329023
> View attachment 3329024




Very pretty, you're ready for spring and summer! I'm hoping my husband doesn't see my new blush messenger and love crossbody and bucket bag too[emoji24] he's observant though... He notices everything!!


----------



## Nan246

Pinkalicious said:


> Lovely collection!! I love that black selma. Black is so versatile but this one has a bit of uniqueness with the chevron pattern.
> 
> The Sloan looks like a great bag from what I've seen in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, you're ready for spring and summer! I'm hoping my husband doesn't see my new blush messenger and love crossbody and bucket bag too[emoji24] he's observant though... He notices everything!!


Congrats! love that blossom combo too!  LOL I missed out on that deal.  Saw it but didn't bid on it cause I have the top zip tote in the same combo!  Enjoy your new bags!


----------



## myluvofbags

Stephg said:


> My blossom suntan colorblock sutton finally came! Got it for a steal on eBay, wasn't too sure if I'd like it in person but it's so pretty! I don't usually go for colorblock but it's so much nicer in person! Perfect spring bag, now just to make sure hubby doesn't notice a new bag....  already have a navy sutton, love love love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 3329022
> View attachment 3329023
> View attachment 3329024


Congratulations, i think the tan with blossom goes so well together.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Pinkalicious said:


> Lovely collection!! I love that black selma. Black is so versatile but this one has a bit of uniqueness with the chevron pattern.
> 
> The Sloan looks like a great bag from what I've seen in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, you're ready for spring and summer! I'm hoping my husband doesn't see my new blush messenger and love crossbody and bucket bag too[emoji24] he's observant though... He notices everything!!



You brought the Blush messenger?! Ooo exciting! When is it coming?


----------



## Pinkalicious

DiamondsForever said:


> You brought the Blush messenger?! Ooo exciting! When is it coming?




Yes for $145 total! It's coming on Saturday which is so annoying cuz I told her to ship it tomorrow so I could avoid a Saturday delivery. Now the husband will be like... Another bag!! Yet I sold 3, but he thinks when I sell bags I shouldn't replace them. Soo annoying I just don't wanna hear it lol


----------



## bagsncakes

Pinkalicious said:


> Lovely collection!! I love that black selma. Black is so versatile but this one has a bit of uniqueness with the chevron pattern.
> 
> The Sloan looks like a great bag from what I've seen in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty, you're ready for spring and summer! I'm hoping my husband doesn't see my new blush messenger and love crossbody and bucket bag too[emoji24] he's observant though... He notices everything!!




You made me laugh. DH is exactly like that. He never says you bought a new bag or anything, but when I carry a new bag, he will make sure he mentions that I am carrying new bag. Congrats on the blush Selma. I have it too and diamondsforever sold me on it [emoji4][emoji178]


----------



## Suz82

Pinkalicious said:


> Yes for $145 total! It's coming on Saturday which is so annoying cuz I told her to ship it tomorrow so I could avoid a Saturday delivery. Now the husband will be like... Another bag!! Yet I sold 3, but he thinks when I sell bags I shouldn't replace them. Soo annoying I just don't wanna hear it lol




If he starts with the comments, grab your back and start oohing and ahhing..... He'll be like what? What's wrong? OMG is she coming? Complete change of conversation and you'll probably even get to put your feet up and admire your new bag haha xx

Evil I know but sometimes we have to milk it lol [emoji23]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Pinkalicious said:


> Lovely collection!! I love that black selma. Black is so versatile but this one has a bit of uniqueness with the chevron pattern.
> 
> The Sloan looks like a great bag from what I've seen in person
> 
> 
> !



thanks. I just ordered the MK sloan in black/silver.. I will see how it looks.. and if I like it I will keep it.


----------



## Suz82

i shall stop spamming after this but nearly 3 weeks later this beauty arrived [emoji16] medium coral Sutton [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3329694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shall stop spamming after this but nearly 3 weeks later this beauty arrived [emoji16] medium coral Sutton [emoji7]



Ooo love that color! How are you loving it?


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo love that color! How are you loving it?




Absolutely loving it, so glad I picked up a larger bag in this colour [emoji1]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> If he starts with the comments, grab your back and start oohing and ahhing..... He'll be like what? What's wrong? OMG is she coming? Complete change of conversation and you'll probably even get to put your feet up and admire your new bag haha xx
> 
> Evil I know but sometimes we have to milk it lol [emoji23]



Haha! :lolots: great advice Suz! Do this P!


----------



## DiamondsForever

bagsncakes said:


> You made me laugh. DH is exactly like that. He never says you bought a new bag or anything, but when I carry a new bag, he will make sure he mentions that I am carrying new bag. Congrats on the blush Selma. I have it too and diamondsforever sold me on it [emoji4][emoji178]



 how do you like blush bagsncakes?


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3329694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shall stop spamming after this but nearly 3 weeks later this beauty arrived [emoji16] medium coral Sutton [emoji7]




Yay!  she's finally here!!
She's  absolutely beautiful! Wowzer.  did you have to pay anymore to customs? And are you pleased with her?


----------



## bagsncakes

DiamondsForever said:


> how do you like blush bagsncakes?




Love to look at it &#129303; haven't used yet. I don't know what it's like to use. I want to spray it with some rain and stain repellant before it gets used. Besides the messengers are a bit on the small side for me to carry with me. I just use them to run errands, groceries n stuff. I am yet to use some of my bags [emoji51]. Switched to this newbaby today


----------



## DiamondsForever

bagsncakes said:


> Love to look at it &#129303; haven't used yet. I don't know what it's like to use. I want to spray it with some rain and stain repellant before it gets used. Besides the messengers are a bit on the small side for me to carry with me. I just use them to run errands, groceries n stuff. I am yet to use some of my bags [emoji51]. Switched to this newbaby today
> View attachment 3329747



OK she's pretty! Is that Tullip? Lovely colour.

Defo need to protect Blush with something, guard against colour transfer. IKWYM re the messenger size. I've been using my medium Selma's all winter. Hope to swap into Blush messenger in a few weeks when the weather perks up and I finally get around to buying a smaller purse!


----------



## bagsncakes

DiamondsForever said:


> OK she's pretty! Is that Tullip? Lovely colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Defo need to protect Blush with something, guard against colour transfer. IKWYM re the messenger size. I've been using my medium Selma's all winter. Hope to swap into Blush messenger in a few weeks when the weather perks up and I finally get around to buying a smaller purse!




Yep, it's tulip. Loving the color. I am all about pink [emoji1]


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Yay!  she's finally here!!
> 
> She's  absolutely beautiful! Wowzer.  did you have to pay anymore to customs? And are you pleased with her?




I ended up paying £42 import and parcel force £8 handling fees are included in that, so all in all, £218 landed cost... A £112 saving on selfridges price [emoji106]&#127995;



DiamondsForever said:


> OK she's pretty! Is that Tullip? Lovely colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Defo need to protect Blush with something, guard against colour transfer. IKWYM re the messenger size. I've been using my medium Selma's all winter. Hope to swap into Blush messenger in a few weeks when the weather perks up and I finally get around to buying a smaller purse!




What do you use to protect your bags? Can you recommend any leather wipes for cleaning safiano? Keen for coral to stay as pristine as I can keep her [emoji1]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Suz82 said:


> I ended up paying £42 import and parcel force £8 handling fees are included in that, so all in all, £218 landed cost... A £112 saving on selfridges price [emoji106]&#127995;
> 
> Wowzers that's a serious saving! UK prices are exorbitant!
> I'm going to have to follow your example next time I want a full price bag
> 
> 
> What do you use to protect your bags? Can you recommend any leather wipes for cleaning safiano? Keen for coral to stay as pristine as I can keep her [emoji1]



I used the Radley leather protection wipes on the bags I brought last year. They haven't affected the Saffiano at all. For cleaning I was using Lord Sheraton leather cleaner wipes. I got them in Tesco I think? You've reminded me I need some new ones!


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> I used the Radley leather protection wipes on the bags I brought last year. They haven't affected the Saffiano at all. For cleaning I was using Lord Sheraton leather cleaner wipes. I got them in Tesco I think? You've reminded me I need some new ones!




Thankyou I will keep my eye open for both of those ones


----------



## Pinkalicious

Suz82 said:


> If he starts with the comments, grab your back and start oohing and ahhing..... He'll be like what? What's wrong? OMG is she coming? Complete change of conversation and you'll probably even get to put your feet up and admire your new bag haha xx
> 
> Evil I know but sometimes we have to milk it lol [emoji23]




Haha hey I'll milk anything, I only have 2-3 weeks left!! Luckily we are going out of town tomorrow, hopefully he will be too tired to notice anything when we get back!



Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3329694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shall stop spamming after this but nearly 3 weeks later this beauty arrived [emoji16] medium coral Sutton [emoji7]




Beautiful! Worth the stress and wait!



bagsncakes said:


> Love to look at it &#129303; haven't used yet. I don't know what it's like to use. I want to spray it with some rain and stain repellant before it gets used. Besides the messengers are a bit on the small side for me to carry with me. I just use them to run errands, groceries n stuff. I am yet to use some of my bags [emoji51]. Switched to this newbaby today
> View attachment 3329747




Pretty I know how tulip looks in real life but I love the way it turned out in the pic


----------



## Suz82

Thankyou, not long for you, take as much rest as you can now as life quite literally won't be the same! More tiring but so much better [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## melbo

My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE &#128525;&#128525;. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! &#128514;&#128513;


----------



## Bootlover07

melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE [emoji7][emoji7]. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053




Love both!!!! You will love the tote, I have it and it's one of my favorite bags!!


----------



## melbo

Bootlover07 said:


> Love both!!!! You will love the tote, I have it and it's one of my favorite bags!!


100% agree! I had one but gave it to my mom but I really really didn't want to let it go, lol! Now I have one of my own in one of my favorite neutrals. Got it for an awesome price. I'm just super happy &#128516;


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE &#128525;&#128525;. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! &#128514;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053



Very nice. That tote is the most comfortable bag to carry. Congrats!!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE [emoji7][emoji7]. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053




Great haul!! I was eyeing that tote today since its on super sale-- I just love the dove color!!


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Great haul!! I was eyeing that tote today since its on super sale-- I just love the dove color!!


I know.. It's gorgeous and super practical. It will be my all time favorite!will have to get more.. Hopefully in lavender &#128518;


keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice. That tote is the most comfortable bag to carry. Congrats!!!!


Thanks and yes, totally agree! I broke my ban.. And it feels good,lol. That's how I know I made the right call &#128092;&#128159;


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE &#128525;&#128525;. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! &#128514;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053



You racked up!!  Love the Dove Grey, it's such a great neutral!!!


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> I know.. It's gorgeous and super practical. It will be my all time favorite!will have to get more.. Hopefully in lavender [emoji38]
> 
> Thanks and yes, totally agree! I broke my ban.. And it feels good,lol. That's how I know I made the right call [emoji162][emoji738]




Ur making me want the tote in dove with that awesome price [emoji38] but I just got 3 bags. Must resist!!!!


----------



## Suz82

melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE [emoji7][emoji7]. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053




Lovely bags, unwrapping  them is part of the fun


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE &#128525;&#128525;. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! &#128514;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053



Melbo this are just fabulous! I love both 
They look perfect, so well wrapped! Are you keeping both?
You're making me regret passing up the dove js crossbody from when I was on holiday!


----------



## MKB0925

melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE [emoji7][emoji7]. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053




Gorgeous bags! Macy's has the tote on sale in Dove and I am so tempted. I have it in merlot and love it.


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> You racked up!!  Love the Dove Grey, it's such a great neutral!!!


I totally did! Super excited! This will have to hold me over until I can get a Riley in Lilac &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## melbo

Pinkalicious said:


> Ur making me want the tote in dove with that awesome price [emoji38] but I just got 3 bags. Must resist!!!!


Lol it is a great price but I feel you on resisting. My tote is going to be a great addition to my wardrobe this summer. I'll be going to Canada again and it will be my go to bag, especially when I'm out with my little puglet and daughter. [emoji16]


----------



## melbo

Suz82 said:


> Lovely bags, unwrapping  them is part of the fun


Totally. Not a single scratch on their hardware.. Brand spanking new. Even though they were shipped in a bag their wrapping kept them intact. Super pleased with this haul!


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> Melbo this are just fabulous! I love both
> They look perfect, so well wrapped! Are you keeping both?
> You're making me regret passing up the dove js crossbody from when I was on holiday!


Yes I'm keeping both. I've been wanting a grey for a while. My wardrobe contains lots of neutrals and this was the perfect opportunity to stock up on essentials. I only have 3 crossbodies (spoken like a true addict, lol!) but they all seem so bulky when I'm dressed up. This one is perfect for what I have in mind. I like the jet set collection because they are so practical &#128522;. You should get this one too! &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## MKbaglover

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3329694
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i shall stop spamming after this but nearly 3 weeks later this beauty arrived [emoji16] medium coral Sutton [emoji7]



Glad you got her for the weekend!  It is a beautiful colour.


bagsncakes said:


> Love to look at it &#129303; haven't used yet. I don't know what it's like to use. I want to spray it with some rain and stain repellant before it gets used. Besides the messengers are a bit on the small side for me to carry with me. I just use them to run errands, groceries n stuff. I am yet to use some of my bags [emoji51]. Switched to this newbaby today
> View attachment 3329747



Tulip looks so pretty on the Sutton!



melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE &#128525;&#128525;. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! &#128514;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053



I loved Dove when I saw and it looks great on these two great, practical bags.


----------



## Sandra.AT

I fell in love with the mk ava large in pink .. I also like the white and coral one.. Which one shall i buy?? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





These are my thoughts:
I don't have a white bag and i don't have any colour bags..  ( just black, gold, silver, beige and brown) I don't know if i can wear such colours with my clothes even tought i have a lot of tops in coral and pink.: i love these colours in summer.. I'm afraid of colour transfer on the white one as i'm wearing dark or black jeans.. 
Maybe a bag in coral or pink can add something special to my outfit..
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Suz82

I'm a big fan of bags giving a pop of colour, I'd say the pink or coral


----------



## Nan246

I like the coral since its a new color.


----------



## laurelenas

Sandra.AT said:


> I fell in love with the mk ava large in pink .. I also like the white and coral one.. Which one shall i buy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330596
> View attachment 3330597
> View attachment 3330598
> 
> These are my thoughts:
> I don't have a white bag and i don't have any colour bags..  ( just black, gold, silver, beige and brown) I don't know if i can wear such colours with my clothes even tought i have a lot of tops in coral and pink.: i love these colours in summer.. I'm afraid of colour transfer on the white one as i'm wearing dark or black jeans..
> Maybe a bag in coral or pink can add something special to my outfit..
> What are your thoughts?




Love the pink and coral. They are both lovely, I would pick the one that goes better with your wardrobe.

That pink looks so pretty, what is it's name?


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I totally did! Super excited! This will have to hold me over until I can get a Riley in Lilac &#128518;&#128518;



Be sure to post pics of your Riley when you get it!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE &#128525;&#128525;. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! &#128514;&#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053



Ooo such pretties! These will be great neutrals for your wardrobe! I can't wait to see some cute mod shots!


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Yes I'm keeping both. I've been wanting a grey for a while. My wardrobe contains lots of neutrals and this was the perfect opportunity to stock up on essentials. I only have 3 crossbodies (spoken like a true addict, lol!) but they all seem so bulky when I'm dressed up. This one is perfect for what I have in mind. I like the jet set collection because they are so practical &#128522;. You should get this one too! &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



I agree definitely keep both! The colour is beautiful.
The jet set zip top tote was the bag that originally attracted me to MK. Its really smart. The jet set cross body is really smart as well. I like that it feels dressy for a night out but its so practical, like if you're in a bar or club. I should have picked up dove in Texas. I saw the JS cross body for $122!


----------



## melbo

Sandra.AT said:


> I fell in love with the mk ava large in pink .. I also like the white and coral one.. Which one shall i buy??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330596
> View attachment 3330597
> View attachment 3330598
> 
> These are my thoughts:
> I don't have a white bag and i don't have any colour bags..  ( just black, gold, silver, beige and brown) I don't know if i can wear such colours with my clothes even tought i have a lot of tops in coral and pink.: i love these colours in summer.. I'm afraid of colour transfer on the white one as i'm wearing dark or black jeans..
> Maybe a bag in coral or pink can add something special to my outfit..
> What are your thoughts?


I vote for pink but I love the white one and personally would buy that one. Let us know which one you choose!


----------



## melbo

cdtracing said:


> Be sure to post pics of your Riley when you get it!!!


I know! I will post it all over the place, lool!


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooo such pretties! These will be great neutrals for your wardrobe! I can't wait to see some cute mod shots!


Me too! I got some killer heels that I'm just dying to wear! They'll go so nicely will the crossbody&#128513;


----------



## melbo

DiamondsForever said:


> I agree definitely keep both! The colour is beautiful.
> The jet set zip top tote was the bag that originally attracted me to MK. Its really smart. The jet set cross body is really smart as well. I like that it feels dressy for a night out but its so practical, like if you're in a bar or club. I should have picked up dove in Texas. I saw the JS cross body for $122!


Aww, totally! You can't order from Macy's?


----------



## cdtracing

melbo said:


> I know! I will post it all over the place, lool!



:lolots:  Of course!!  We have to share!!


----------



## DiamondsForever

melbo said:


> Aww, totally! You can't order from Macy's?



I could. DH and i are ramping up our house search at the moment. Determined to make a forever move to a bigger place this year, as would love a baby before I'm past it and our current house is lovely but a weird layout not right for kiddies.

So I'm trying to show financial commitment to our life plan...!

In reality if I spot a good deal I probably will go for it. An MK bag won't make or break the move.


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Me too! I got some killer heels that I'm just dying to wear! They'll go so nicely will the crossbody[emoji16]




Yaaaay cute!!!! [emoji151]


----------



## cny1941

My new Selma stud messenger in dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> I could. DH and i are ramping up our house search at the moment. Determined to make a forever move to a bigger place this year, as would love a baby before I'm past it and our current house is lovely but a weird layout not right for kiddies.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm trying to show financial commitment to our life plan...!
> 
> 
> 
> In reality if I spot a good deal I probably will go for it. An MK bag won't make or break the move.




Oh good luck with it all Hun, exciting times for you and like you say te right deals won't do any long term life plan harm x


----------



## Suz82

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3330791
> 
> 
> My new Selma stud messenger in dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;




Ooh lovely, I always love how dark dune looks [emoji7]


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Ooh lovely, I always love how dark dune looks [emoji7]




Thank you. I was not into this color until I recently got my medium Sutton in dark dune [emoji7]


----------



## Sandra.AT

melbo said:


> I vote for pink but I love the white one and personally would buy that one. Let us know which one you choose!







laurelenas said:


> Love the pink and coral. They are both lovely, I would pick the one that goes better with your wardrobe.
> 
> That pink looks so pretty, what is it's name?







Suz82 said:


> I'm a big fan of bags giving a pop of colour, I'd say the pink or coral




Thank you all for you comments.. I'm leaning also to the pink or coral one .. The name is ava largest size..  I'm waiting for the mk sloan to arrive next week and after that my next purchase will be the mk ava


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3330791
> 
> 
> My new Selma stud messenger in dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji173]&#65039;. Just beautiful!


----------



## HeatherL

melbo said:


> My new bags are here! Both in dove but love love LOVE [emoji7][emoji7]. They're both wrapped sooo well and I'm just drooling over them! [emoji23][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3330050
> View attachment 3330051
> View attachment 3330053




Enjoy!  I love Dove, beautiful bags and beautiful color!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;. Just beautiful!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3330791
> 
> 
> My new Selma stud messenger in dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;




Such a pretty neutral that will go with a lot of outfits! [emoji3]


----------



## melbo

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3330791
> 
> 
> My new Selma stud messenger in dark dune [emoji173]&#65039;


Pretty! Love dark dune and that gold hardware really accentuates the color! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## melbo

HeatherL said:


> Enjoy!  I love Dove, beautiful bags and beautiful color!


Thank you! I was going for pearl grey but dove had the last word! Maybe I'll post a mod shot or two &#128522;


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> Such a pretty neutral that will go with a lot of outfits! [emoji3]



Thank you. I can see myself wearing this lil bag all year round. 





melbo said:


> Pretty! Love dark dune and that gold hardware really accentuates the color! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you. I just saw the top zip tote in dove today. So pretty with shw [emoji173]&#65039; Congrats on your new bags. They are beautiful.


----------



## melbo

Jet set Tote in action! Dying over dove &#129303;


----------



## bagsncakes

melbo said:


> Jet set Tote in action! Dying over dove &#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331928




Pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## cny1941

melbo said:


> Jet set Tote in action! Dying over dove &#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331928




So beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pinkalicious

melbo said:


> Jet set Tote in action! Dying over dove &#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331928




Love it on you!


----------



## Suz82

melbo said:


> Jet set Tote in action! Dying over dove &#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331928




Looking lovely with the dove


----------



## Sunfeather

I saw this Hobo...and I had to have this bag &#128525; Since Saturday is "Lena" with me. Thank you for let me share!


----------



## Sandra.AT

melbo said:


> Jet set Tote in action! Dying over dove &#129303;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331928



it looks sooo pretty in this colour and fits you well


----------



## keishapie1973

Sunfeather said:


> I saw this Hobo...and I had to have this bag &#128525; Since Saturday is "Lena" with me. Thank you for let me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331998



I saw this in the store and loved it. Congrats!!!


----------



## Sunfeather

keishapie1973 said:


> I saw this in the store and loved it. Congrats!!!


Thank you! &#10084;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sunfeather said:


> I saw this Hobo...and I had to have this bag &#128525; Since Saturday is "Lena" with me. Thank you for let me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331998



Pretty blue bag to go with the pretty background!


----------



## Sunfeather

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty blue bag to go with the pretty background!


Thank you! &#10084;
O.K.....I love blue &#128518; how you can see.


----------



## Sandra.AT

i got the mk sloan and noticed there are some "scratches" at the leather..
I normally buy saffiano leather so i don't know if this is normal or not..
Shall i keep it or return it and order a new one?


----------



## keishapie1973

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3332274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the mk sloan and noticed there are some "scratches" at the leather..
> I normally buy saffiano leather so i don't know if this is normal or not..
> Shall i keep it or return it and order a new one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332281
> View attachment 3332282




I would return. That's a lot of scratches for a new bag. It's not normal at all...


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3332274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the mk sloan and noticed there are some "scratches" at the leather..
> I normally buy saffiano leather so i don't know if this is normal or not..
> Shall i keep it or return it and order a new one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332281
> View attachment 3332282







keishapie1973 said:


> I would return. That's a lot of scratches for a new bag. It's not normal at all...




Yeah I would agree with returning. A new bag shouldn't have those kind of scratches. Did you order from a store so you could do an exchange?


----------



## TasheRAWR

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3332274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got the mk sloan and noticed there are some "scratches" at the leather..
> I normally buy saffiano leather so i don't know if this is normal or not..
> Shall i keep it or return it and order a new one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332281
> View attachment 3332282




I'd agree with everyone else and return it. Not acceptable for a brand new bag. I think that would bug anyone if they were to receive their new bag in that condition.


----------



## Sandra.AT

Thank you for your comments..i will return it.. I ordered it from zalando.. I was also suprised to see those scratches.. It's almost impossible to get those scratches.. It's easy to return it so i will do that .. It's good that i tookthe option "pay by bill" so i don't have to wait for my money [emoji1]


----------



## lluuccka

My brand new Hamilton in burgundy. My first large saffiano Hammie. I love it. Got it for great deal on Ebay (60 euro).


----------



## melbo

bagsncakes said:


> Pretty! [emoji7]





cny1941 said:


> So beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;





Pinkalicious said:


> Love it on you!





Suz82 said:


> Looking lovely with the dove





Sandra.AT said:


> it looks sooo pretty in this colour and fits you well


Thank you girls!


----------



## emb0314

iluvmybags said:


> Michael Kors doesn't seem to get enough love on the forum, so let's do something to change that!  You might be too shy to start your own thread, but can you show us your Michael Kors bag(s)?  It might be a MK Collection bag or maybe a Michael by MK bag - whatever you've got (or whatever you HAD but no longer have), show it to us!  Let's see some MK LOVE!!



Everyday wristlet! Bought from marshals only $40!! I use this everyday


----------



## melbo

lluuccka said:


> My brand new Hamilton in burgundy. My first large saffiano Hammie. I love it. Got it for great deal on Ebay (60 euro).


Love Burgundy.. It's all the rage right now!


----------



## Suz82

lluuccka said:


> My brand new Hamilton in burgundy. My first large saffiano Hammie. I love it. Got it for great deal on Ebay (60 euro).




Ooh what a bargain! Enjoy


----------



## Sunfeather

lluuccka said:


> My brand new Hamilton in burgundy. My first large saffiano Hammie. I love it. Got it for great deal on Ebay (60 euro).


Wonderful bag and what a great price! &#128525; Congratulation!


----------



## Sandra.AT

spring time with mk  i just ordered the mk sloan again and will send the "damaged" one back.. The sloan is a great bag and it fits soo much in it  
Unfortunately the mk ava magenta/pink is not available anymore online (


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3332921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spring time with mk  i just ordered the mk sloan again and will send the "damaged" one back.. The sloan is a great bag and it fits soo much in it
> Unfortunately the mk ava magenta/pink is not available anymore online (




Looking lovely all matching [emoji5]&#65039; 

Fingers crossed you find a deal somewhere on the Ava x


----------



## Suz82

Harrods just delivered this beauty! I am now done for a long while!  They shipped it so fast considering I only ordered it on Saturday [emoji1]


----------



## melbo

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3332921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spring time with mk  i just ordered the mk sloan again and will send the "damaged" one back.. The sloan is a great bag and it fits soo much in it
> Unfortunately the mk ava magenta/pink is not available anymore online (


Your outfit is on point &#128076;! Hope you can find a new Ava. I'm sure it will get restocked in no time.


----------



## melbo

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3332995
> 
> 
> Harrods just delivered this beauty! I am now done for a long while!  They shipped it so fast considering I only ordered it on Saturday [emoji1]


Love your new addition! What size is she?


----------



## Suz82

melbo said:


> Love your new addition! What size is she?




She's a medium, don't think the small would cover my needs [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## TasheRAWR

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3332995
> 
> 
> Harrods just delivered this beauty! I am now done for a long while!  They shipped it so fast considering I only ordered it on Saturday [emoji1]




Oh beautiful colour!  neutral/ brown colours are so great as they match almost anything! Have you gone out with your new bag yet?


----------



## Sandra.AT

melbo said:


> Your outfit is on point &#128076;! Hope you can find a new Ava. I'm sure it will get restocked in no time.





Suz82 said:


> Looking lovely all matching [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Fingers crossed you find a deal somewhere on the Ava x



thank you .. I hope I will find the magenta large version as it´s not available anymore online or in store.. maybe it will come into the outlet. I don´t think they will restock it in this colour as it was on sale  maybe i will get the coral one


----------



## Suz82

TasheRAWR said:


> Oh beautiful colour!  neutral/ brown colours are so great as they match almost anything! Have you gone out with your new bag yet?




Have been using my black one, mainly as I had just made that my bag for right now but will keep swapping them out and of the weathers nice on Thursday when we go out for the day coral will get her first outing [emoji1]


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> thank you .. I hope I will find the magenta large version as it´s not available anymore online or in store.. maybe it will come into the outlet. I don´t think they will restock it in this colour as it was on sale  maybe i will get the coral one




There could even be darker links released later in the year yet? You just never know


----------



## TasheRAWR

Suz82 said:


> Have been using my black one, mainly as I had just made that my bag for right now but will keep swapping them out and of the weathers nice on Thursday when we go out for the day coral will get her first outing [emoji1]




I'd love to see your collection of bags! [emoji173]&#65039; so far the weather has been nice here at least. Hopefully it will be nice on Thursday for you. I'm planning to go either Regent Street or Covent Garden to go wallet shopping so will be taking my cherry out for the first time! [emoji2] I'm so excited, I bet you are too! [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

TasheRAWR said:


> I'd love to see your collection of bags! [emoji173]&#65039; so far the weather has been nice here at least. Hopefully it will be nice on Thursday for you. I'm planning to go either Regent Street or Covent Garden to go wallet shopping so will be taking my cherry out for the first time! [emoji2] I'm so excited, I bet you are too! [emoji4]




This was only a few weeks ago...
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm blaming getting them all out on me wanting some bigger, grab handle bags and with three suttons in black, coral and luggage I feel I am now covered and need to give them all some love. 

Enjoy your cherry bag, she'll be glowing in the sun and gorgeous, take a pic of her in action when your out [emoji1]


----------



## TasheRAWR

Suz82 said:


> This was only a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333051
> 
> 
> I'm blaming getting them all out on me wanting some bigger, grab handle bags and with three suttons in black, coral and luggage I feel I am now covered and need to give them all some love.
> 
> Enjoy your cherry bag, she'll be glowing in the sun and gorgeous, take a pic of her in action when your out [emoji1]




Oh wow, amazing collection! Beautiful bags and love the colours! If you don't mind me asking what's the style/ name of your black bag? 

The Sutton is a really nice bag and I love the big handles and the option for it to be a shoulder bag too. Having different colours of the Sutton is great! 

Thank you, enjoy all your new bags!  and will do, you should take some pictures of your new bags while you are out and about as well!


----------



## Suz82

Thankyou, that's my medium Selma messenger, which is calf (I believe) quilted leather and gold studs, got it in tk maxx last year and could not leave it behind X


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3332921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spring time with mk  i just ordered the mk sloan again and will send the "damaged" one back.. The sloan is a great bag and it fits soo much in it
> Unfortunately the mk ava magenta/pink is not available anymore online (




Loving your white & gold combos! Glad to hear you ordered a new Sloan. Hopefully this one will be scratch free.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3332995
> 
> 
> Harrods just delivered this beauty! I am now done for a long while!  They shipped it so fast considering I only ordered it on Saturday [emoji1]




Luggage? This is a great neutral that will go with a lot!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Suz82 said:


> This was only a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333051
> 
> 
> I'm blaming getting them all out on me wanting some bigger, grab handle bags and with three suttons in black, coral and luggage I feel I am now covered and need to give them all some love.
> 
> Enjoy your cherry bag, she'll be glowing in the sun and gorgeous, take a pic of her in action when your out [emoji1]




Ooooo loving all those goodness!!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Suz82

BeachBagGal said:


> Luggage? This is a great neutral that will go with a lot!



 Yeah it is [emoji2]



BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo loving all those goodness!!! [emoji173]&#65039;




Thankyou, have to be super good now though and enjoy what I have xx


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving your white & gold combos! Glad to hear you ordered a new Sloan. Hopefully this one will be scratch free.



thank you  i hope that too


----------



## lluuccka

melbo said:


> Love Burgundy.. It's all the rage right now!





Suz82 said:


> Ooh what a bargain! Enjoy





Sunfeather said:


> Wonderful bag and what a great price! &#128525; Congratulation!



Thank you ladies. I'm glad to have this bag. I purchased more. I add some photos very soon  And also I add better photo, because I need to identify the exact color


----------



## lluuccka

Suz82 said:


> This was only a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333051
> 
> 
> I'm blaming getting them all out on me wanting some bigger, grab handle bags and with three suttons in black, coral and luggage I feel I am now covered and need to give them all some love.
> 
> Enjoy your cherry bag, she'll be glowing in the sun and gorgeous, take a pic of her in action when your out [emoji1]



Suz, MK is addiction, right?  I know it! I think I'm in bag number 25 and still some on my wish list!


----------



## Suz82

lluuccka said:


> Thank you ladies. I'm glad to have this bag. I purchased more. I add some photos very soon  And also I add better photo, because I need to identify the exact color




Ooh can't wait to see [emoji2]


lluuccka said:


> Suz, MK is addiction, right?  I know it! I think I'm in bag number 25 and still some on my wish list!




Definately an addiction, thrill of the chase and then the excitement when it comes [emoji16] really want to enjoy them now, want them to feel special as to me they are [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## lluuccka

OK, here are my new family members  And still some on it's way ...


----------



## Suz82

Oh they are lovely, I adore my coin purse, such a handy size X


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> OK, here are my new family members  And still some on it's way ...




Congrats! Love the sky set looks so lovely together [emoji170]


----------



## DiamondsForever

lluuccka said:


> OK, here are my new family members  And still some on it's way ...



Love the sky set! Such a pretty shade of blue


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> OK, here are my new family members  And still some on it's way ...




Pretty blue and new goodies!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> OK, here are my new family members  And still some on it's way ...



Beautiful!  Love the blues!!  And the bag charms are excellent choices!


----------



## melbo

Suz82 said:


> This was only a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333051
> 
> 
> I'm blaming getting them all out on me wanting some bigger, grab handle bags and with three suttons in black, coral and luggage I feel I am now covered and need to give them all some love.
> 
> Enjoy your cherry bag, she'll be glowing in the sun and gorgeous, take a pic of her in action when your out [emoji1]


Love your collection! Those pinks are just so pretty! I'm eying the new coral shade. I was going to buy the jet set crossbody for $88 but they sold out &#128546;.


----------



## bagsncakes

The medium Selma satchel in black is on sale for $156 on shopbop.


----------



## melbo

bagsncakes said:


> The medium Selma satchel in black is on sale for $156 on shopbop.


I looked and couldn't find it, but on the same note, has anyone purchased through this site and if so, how was it? I read some bad reviews and I'm a little scared &#128533;&#128577;


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> I looked and couldn't find it, but on the same note, has anyone purchased through this site and if so, how was it? I read some bad reviews and I'm a little scared [emoji53]&#128577;




I ordered a few MBMJ bags on there. I only kept one (the others didn't work for me). No problems at all. Everything was wrapped well and I *think* return shipping was free (I could be wrong on that?).  I wouldn't hesitate ordering from then again. It has been awhile though.


----------



## keishapie1973

She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]




I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]


----------



## Sandra.AT

keishapie1973 said:


> She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334206
> 
> 
> I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3334207


gorgeous bags.. I like the pink one too .. I wanted to have a pink bag for summer too


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334206
> 
> 
> I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3334207



I love all these bags!!


----------



## doraemon33

I'm undecided which bag I should keep and which I should return!

Large black savannah or med navy one?

Help!


----------



## Sandra.AT

doraemon33 said:


> I'm undecided which bag I should keep and which I should return!
> 
> Large black savannah or med navy one?
> 
> Help!




How much do you carty at a daily basis ?
Do you have already a black or navi bag?
Which colours do you wear mostly? 

For me the medium would be enough but the navy colour wouldn't fit to my clothes altough it looks good..
I like the black one more  but i prefer black over navy If you need to wear more things then the large is better


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334206
> 
> 
> I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3334207




Love your new tote in dove. Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;

Nice collection for spring/summer. I want to add more pink to mine. Have to wait until MK bring back this pink..I guess it's fuchsia [emoji177]


----------



## cny1941

doraemon33 said:


> I'm undecided which bag I should keep and which I should return!
> 
> Large black savannah or med navy one?
> 
> Help!




I love the black one. I love how classy and timeless of the black purse [emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

Sandra.AT said:


> gorgeous bags.. I like the pink one too .. I wanted to have a pink bag for summer too





MKbaglover said:


> I love all these bags!!



Thank you!!! I was surprised that I wore my fuschia bag a lot in the fall/ winter too. It was a nice pop of color...


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> Love your new tote in dove. Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Nice collection for spring/summer. I want to add more pink to mine. Have to wait until MK bring back this pink..I guess it's fuchsia [emoji177]



Thanks!!! Yes, it's fuschia, my favorite shade of pink.....


----------



## keishapie1973

doraemon33 said:


> I'm undecided which bag I should keep and which I should return!
> 
> Large black savannah or med navy one?
> 
> Help!



I also love the black one more. However, as an everyday bag, I like the medium size more. Do you already have a bag in black? If so, I'd go with the navy.....


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334206
> 
> 
> I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3334207




Oh what a beauty! That tote is growing on me more and more (the style) I see it, gorgeous in dove.

You've got plenty to go at there now, fun to change them up  x


----------



## doraemon33

Thanks girls. This is actually my first MK bag so that makes it extra hard 
It will be an everyday bag


----------



## lluuccka

Suz82 said:


> This was only a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333051
> 
> 
> I'm blaming getting them all out on me wanting some bigger, grab handle bags and with three suttons in black, coral and luggage I feel I am now covered and need to give them all some love.
> 
> Enjoy your cherry bag, she'll be glowing in the sun and gorgeous, take a pic of her in action when your out [emoji1]





cny1941 said:


> Congrats! Love the sky set looks so lovely together [emoji170]





DiamondsForever said:


> Love the sky set! Such a pretty shade of blue





BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty blue and new goodies!





cdtracing said:


> Beautiful!  Love the blues!!  And the bag charms are excellent choices!



Thank you! Sky is fantastic color, I've been looking for this summer blue with SWH for ages ... I was lucky to find these on sale on Shopbop.


----------



## lluuccka

melbo said:


> I looked and couldn't find it, but on the same note, has anyone purchased through this site and if so, how was it? I read some bad reviews and I'm a little scared &#128533;&#128577;



I bought my Sky set on Shopbop and everything perfect! Excellent package, super fast dispatch and shipping to Europe within 3 days (incl. Saturday and Sunday).


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334206
> 
> 
> I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3334207




Oh yeah totally loving Dove!!' What a nice variety your collection is! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## keishapie1973

doraemon33 said:


> Thanks girls. This is actually my first MK bag so that makes it extra hard
> It will be an everyday bag



Ok. Then, my vote goes to black. It's classic and gorgeous.....



BeachBagGal said:


> Oh yeah totally loving Dove!!' What a nice variety your collection is! [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you....


----------



## cdtracing

doraemon33 said:


> I'm undecided which bag I should keep and which I should return!
> 
> Large black savannah or med navy one?
> 
> Help!



Love them both but I vote for the black one.  It's classic & I prefer larger bags to begin with.


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334206
> 
> 
> I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3334207




Beautiful bags!!!!!!


----------



## HeatherL

My first favorite, and still a fav!!

Large Aquamarine Selma!!


----------



## myluvofbags

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3334413
> 
> View attachment 3334414
> 
> 
> My first favorite, and still a fav!!
> 
> Large Aquamarine Selma!!


The color is beautiful and your charm is cute. Can't go wrong with the Selma!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3334413
> 
> View attachment 3334414
> 
> 
> My first favorite, and still a fav!!
> 
> Large Aquamarine Selma!!




Perfect time for aquamarine [emoji170] nice charm though [emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful bags!!!!!!



Thanks!!! 



HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3334413
> 
> View attachment 3334414
> 
> 
> My first favorite, and still a fav!!
> 
> Large Aquamarine Selma!!



Aquamarine is just gorgeous.....


----------



## cdtracing

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3334413
> 
> View attachment 3334414
> 
> 
> My first favorite, and still a fav!!
> 
> Large Aquamarine Selma!!



I love the Large Selma & the Aquamarine color is so fresh looking.  Love it with the black bow charm!


----------



## HeatherL

myluvofbags said:


> The color is beautiful and your charm is cute. Can't go wrong with the Selma!







cny1941 said:


> Perfect time for aquamarine [emoji170] nice charm though [emoji4]







keishapie1973 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aquamarine is just gorgeous.....







cdtracing said:


> I love the Large Selma & the Aquamarine color is so fresh looking.  Love it with the black bow charm!




Thank you ladies!  This bag still makes me smile as much as it did when I first got her [emoji173]&#65039;!
Still can't believe they discontinued this size.


----------



## melbo

keishapie1973 said:


> She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334206
> 
> 
> I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3334207


&#128525;isn't she a beauty! I can't stop staring at mine either! Btw, you are SO ready for summer! Those bags along with their colors are so fabulous!


----------



## melbo

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3334413
> 
> View attachment 3334414
> 
> 
> My first favorite, and still a fav!!
> 
> Large Aquamarine Selma!!


I can see why....aquamarine is such a pretty color and even though it's bright, it still remains classy. Love that bow!


----------



## Nan246

keishapie1973 said:


> She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334206
> 
> 
> I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3334207



Love all of them!


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3334413
> 
> View attachment 3334414
> 
> 
> My first favorite, and still a fav!!
> 
> Large Aquamarine Selma!!



Love this color! Just gifted my Aqua Hamilton ang regretted it but my friend loved it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3334413
> 
> View attachment 3334414
> 
> 
> My first favorite, and still a fav!!
> 
> Large Aquamarine Selma!!



Pretty color! looks great with the bow.


----------



## Sandra.AT

melbo said:


> Your outfit is on point &#55357;&#56396;! Hope you can find a new Ava. I'm sure it will get restocked in no time.



I think i just ordered the last ava in raspberry.. i looked today at the fasionette website and I saw this ava in this colour and i immediatley order it and got a confirmation.. now it´s not available anymore.. so it seem somebody has returned one ava .. 
I hope it is now really ordered.. I will wait for the shipping confirmation then I can looking forward to it.. until then I wait.. maybe it was a mistake from them I don´t know..


----------



## keishapie1973

melbo said:


> &#128525;isn't she a beauty! I can't stop staring at mine either! Btw, you are SO ready for summer! Those bags along with their colors are so fabulous!





Nan246 said:


> Love all of them!



Thanks!!!


----------



## godivalacroix

Hey guys i'm new heree &#128516;&#128516; this is my first michael kors dillon bagg is it cute ? &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Suz82

Oh fingers crossed for you, taste very is lovely! [emoji178]


----------



## Suz82

godivalacroix said:


> Hey guys i'm new heree [emoji1][emoji1] this is my first michael kors dillon bagg is it cute ? [emoji16][emoji16]




Cute bag, welcome to the forum [emoji2]


----------



## keishapie1973

godivalacroix said:


> Hey guys i'm new heree &#128516;&#128516; this is my first michael kors dillon bagg is it cute ? &#128513;&#128513;



Yes, it's very cute....


----------



## Nan246

Sandra.AT said:


> I think i just ordered the last ava in raspberry.. i looked today at the fasionette website and I saw this ava in this colour and i immediatley order it and got a confirmation.. now it´s not available anymore.. so it seem somebody has returned one ava ..
> I hope it is now really ordered.. I will wait for the shipping confirmation then I can looking forward to it.. until then I wait.. maybe it was a mistake from them I don´t know..



Ooh I hope you get it! I have never seen it in this color!  Stunning, pretty color in a classic bag. Maybe you can call them and check!


----------



## Nan246

godivalacroix said:


> Hey guys i'm new heree &#128516;&#128516; this is my first michael kors dillon bagg is it cute ? &#128513;&#128513;



Very nice! I like this colorblock!


----------



## ubo22

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3332921
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spring time with mk  i just ordered the mk sloan again and will send the "damaged" one back.. The sloan is a great bag and it fits soo much in it
> Unfortunately the mk ava magenta/pink is not available anymore online (


Great matching set and love the watch and flats, too!


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> OK, here are my new family members  And still some on it's way ...


That blue set is to die for!  Great haul.


----------



## ubo22

keishapie1973 said:


> She's here and I'm in love. I've already cut the tags and moved in....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3334206
> 
> 
> I felt I didn't have enough spring/ summer bags to rotate. Now, I do. These ladies will be in heavy rotation during the warm months although they can be used year-round....[emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3334207


I love your summer bag collection.  There's a bag for every occasion.


----------



## ubo22

doraemon33 said:


> Thanks girls. This is actually my first MK bag so that makes it extra hard
> It will be an everyday bag


For an every day bag I'd go with black.


----------



## ubo22

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3334413
> 
> View attachment 3334414
> 
> 
> My first favorite, and still a fav!!
> 
> Large Aquamarine Selma!!


Beautiful!  Especially with that contrasting black bow!


----------



## keishapie1973

ubo22 said:


> I love your summer bag collection.  There's a bag for every occasion.



Thank you!!!


----------



## HeatherL

HesitantShopper said:


> Pretty color! looks great with the bow.







Nan246 said:


> Love this color! Just gifted my Aqua Hamilton ang regretted it but my friend loved it!




Thank you!  Glad your friend is enjoying her new bag, at least the Hamilton is getting love now!


----------



## HeatherL

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful!  Especially with that contrasting black bow!




Thank you!


----------



## foxykim12

Hello, i have been looking at MK bags for a while now.  I am a Coach girl , but trying to get into kors.  They have such nice styles.


----------



## Suz82

foxykim12 said:


> Hello, i have been looking at MK bags for a while now.  I am a Coach girl , but trying to get into kors.  They have such nice styles.




Hello, is there one you've got your eye on? [emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

Nan246 said:


> Ooh I hope you get it! I have never seen it in this color!  Stunning, pretty color in a classic bag. Maybe you can call them and check!



I got the delivery confirmation so I will get it tomorrow or on Monday  I´m soo happy that I got the last one


----------



## Sandra.AT

ubo22 said:


> Great matching set and love the watch and flats, too!



Thank you .. the flats are soo comfortable


----------



## Suz82

Sandra.AT said:


> I got the delivery confirmation so I will get it tomorrow or on Monday  I´m soo happy that I got the last one




Not long to wait now, excited for the pics


----------



## keishapie1973

Sandra.AT said:


> I got the delivery confirmation so I will get it tomorrow or on Monday  I´m soo happy that I got the last one



Can't wait to see pics!!! I know you wanted a pink bag....


----------



## Sandra.AT

keishapie1973 said:


> Can't wait to see pics!!! I know you wanted a pink bag....





Suz82 said:


> Not long to wait now, excited for the pics






I will post them then as soon as it arrives) hope it looks good [emoji2]


----------



## Sandra.AT

So now my mk sloan arrived and she looks perfect- no scratches- i'm sooo happy


----------



## cny1941

Sandra.AT said:


> So now my mk sloan arrived and she looks perfect- no scratches- i'm sooo happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335596
> View attachment 3335597




Pretty bag. Congrats!


----------



## Sandra.AT

cny1941 said:


> Pretty bag. Congrats!




Thank you.. I can't wait to carry her


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> So now my mk sloan arrived and she looks perfect- no scratches- i'm sooo happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335596
> View attachment 3335597



So pretty! I'm glad this one is in perfect condition. The leather is sooo soft. I ordered one online, but when I received it you could tell it was either a floor model or a used return. The leather was all messed up and scratched up at the top and had some scratches on the opening. I sent mine back. It was the last one they had so I wasn't able to exchange.


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty! I'm glad this one is in perfect condition. The leather is sooo soft. I ordered one online, but when I received it you could tell it was either a floor model or a used return. The leather was all messed up and scratched up at the top and had some scratches on the opening. I sent mine back. It was the last one they had so I wasn't able to exchange.




Oh that's bad it seems like some companies not only mk doesn't have a quality control lol .. They released now a dove grey and a coral colour and a black with gold hardware should be also anywhere but i couldn'tfind the black one with gold hardware..
Are you interested in other colours or just in black with silver hardware?  Maybe it will come into the outlet?


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> So now my mk sloan arrived and she looks perfect- no scratches- i'm sooo happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335596
> View attachment 3335597





Sandra.AT said:


> Oh that's bad it seems like some companies not only mk doesn't have a quality control lol .. They released now a dove grey and a coral colour and a black with gold hardware should be also anywhere but i couldn'tfind the black one with gold hardware..
> Are you interested in other colours or just in black with silver hardware?  Maybe it will come into the outlet?



Yeah I hate it when a bag isn't inspected before it is sent out. Obvious damage to the leather means that it shouldn't never have been sent out, just like your bag. I was mostly interested in the black bag with silver hardware. It was on sale for a great price too. You never know I might end up with one in the future.


----------



## Sandra.AT

BeachBagGal said:


> Yeah I hate it when a bag isn't inspected before it is sent out. Obvious damage to the leather means that it shouldn't never have been sent out, just like your bag. I was mostly interested in the black bag with silver hardware. It was on sale for a great price too. You never know I might end up with one in the future.




Mine was also on sale haha  100 euros cheaper than the original price.. Therefore i wanted to have it as i wasn't ready to spent the 350 euros for a small bag as i don't carry such a "small" bag so often .. Just in the summer
I hope you will find it anywhere ..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> Mine was also on sale haha  100 euros cheaper than the original price.. Therefore i wanted to have it as i wasn't ready to spent the 350 euros for a small bag as i don't carry such a "small" bag so often .. Just in the summer
> I hope you will find it anywhere ..




Yeah gotta love the sales! Maybe one day I'll get another. [emoji3]


----------



## Bootlover07

She's baaaack!!!! Thank goodness for F&F, this black and silver beautifulness is back in my collection!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> She's baaaack!!!! Thank goodness for F&F, this black and silver beautifulness is back in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340609



Congrats!!!! It's a beauty.....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Congrats!!!! It's a beauty.....




Thanks!!! I wish they would make more colors!! Are you still living yours?


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> She's baaaack!!!! Thank goodness for F&F, this black and silver beautifulness is back in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340609




Beautiful black & shw. Congrats!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks!!! I wish they would make more colors!! Are you still living yours?



Yes, I am. I absolutely love the organization. It is really spacious and light weight. I'm really glad I got one because I believe they are being discontinued....


----------



## melbo

Bootlover07 said:


> She's baaaack!!!! Thank goodness for F&F, this black and silver beautifulness is back in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340609


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;gorgeous!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> She's baaaack!!!! Thank goodness for F&F, this black and silver beautifulness is back in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340609


Great looking bag and classic color, congrats


----------



## cny1941

don't need new bag but this one was on clearance plus an extra 25% so I gave it a try. What I like about this bag is all the pockets inside and a snap pocket outside & it is a crossbody perfect for the weekend.


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> She's baaaack!!!! Thank goodness for F&F, this black and silver beautifulness is back in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340609




Beautiful!! Congrats!  I just love this bag in the color!


----------



## Stephg

All my new babies arrived!

Wisteria Cindy cross body
Cherry medium Greenwich bucket
Fuchsia medium Selma


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> All my new babies arrived!
> 
> Wisteria Cindy cross body
> Cherry medium Greenwich bucket
> Fuchsia medium Selma
> 
> View attachment 3340706




Excellent haul!  Congrats & enjoy!!


----------



## Suz82

Bootlover07 said:


> She's baaaack!!!! Thank goodness for F&F, this black and silver beautifulness is back in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340609



She looks so comfy to carry [emoji2]



cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3340661
> 
> 
> don't need new bag but this one was on clearance plus an extra 25% so I gave it a try. What I like about this bag is all the pockets inside and a snap pocket outside & it is a crossbody perfect for the weekend.



Haven't seen this one myself but it looks like a great bag [emoji2]



Stephg said:


> All my new babies arrived!
> 
> Wisteria Cindy cross body
> Cherry medium Greenwich bucket
> Fuchsia medium Selma
> 
> View attachment 3340706




Great haul! You won't know which one to choose first [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## cny1941

Suz82 said:


> Haven't seen this one myself but it looks like a great bag [emoji2]




Thanks. I tried to search for the review but can't seem to find it anywhere. I just thought this might be a good alternative to my medium Selma messenger. The Selma doesn't have any pockets sometimes I just wish MK should add more pockets to the Selma messenger.


----------



## cny1941

Stephg said:


> All my new babies arrived!
> 
> Wisteria Cindy cross body
> Cherry medium Greenwich bucket
> Fuchsia medium Selma
> 
> View attachment 3340706




Love them all! You got all the beautiful colors and great styles.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> She's baaaack!!!! Thank goodness for F&F, this black and silver beautifulness is back in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340609



How pretty!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3340661
> 
> 
> don't need new bag but this one was on clearance plus an extra 25% so I gave it a try. What I like about this bag is all the pockets inside and a snap pocket outside & it is a crossbody perfect for the weekend.



Sounds really functional! looks perfect for an errand runner.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> All my new babies arrived!
> 
> Wisteria Cindy cross body
> Cherry medium Greenwich bucket
> Fuchsia medium Selma
> 
> View attachment 3340706



what nice babies! love that wisteria!


----------



## BeachBagGal

cny1941 said:


> Thanks. I tried to search for the review but can't seem to find it anywhere. I just thought this might be a good alternative to my medium Selma messenger. The Selma doesn't have any pockets sometimes I just wish MK should add more pockets to the Selma messenger.




TOTALLY agree about the pockets on the Selma Messenger. That's a big drawback for me on that bag. I can't even fit my phone horizontally in the zipper pocket. The Cindy crossbody pocket situation is sooo much better!


----------



## melbo

Stephg said:


> All my new babies arrived!
> 
> Wisteria Cindy cross body
> Cherry medium Greenwich bucket
> Fuchsia medium Selma
> 
> View attachment 3340706


Love all of them! Omg, totally worth the splurge! &#128079;&#128525;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> All my new babies arrived!
> 
> Wisteria Cindy cross body
> Cherry medium Greenwich bucket
> Fuchsia medium Selma
> 
> View attachment 3340706




Oh wow love all those pretties! LOVE the Cindy crossbody!


----------



## luvs*it*

My Spring and Summer loves...Medium Luggage JS Tote and Medium Dark Khaki Sutton!


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> All my new babies arrived!
> 
> Wisteria Cindy cross body
> Cherry medium Greenwich bucket
> Fuchsia medium Selma
> 
> View attachment 3340706



Very nice!!! I just saw someone carrying the exact bucket bag. It is gorgeous. I immediately went online looking for it but I didn't find it.....


----------



## keishapie1973

luvs*it* said:


> My Spring and Summer loves...Medium Luggage JS Tote and Medium Dark Khaki Sutton!



Perfect!!! They are lovely.....


----------



## luvs*it*

keishapie1973 said:


> Perfect!!! They are lovely.....



Thank you!!!


----------



## Stephg

Just moved into my medium cherry bucket and ecru jet set zip wallet


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Just moved into my medium cherry bucket and ecru jet set zip wallet
> 
> View attachment 3341543




Pretty combo!


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> Perfect!!! They are lovely.....







Stephg said:


> Just moved into my medium cherry bucket and ecru jet set zip wallet
> 
> View attachment 3341543




Lovely bags ladies x


----------



## luvs*it*

Stephg said:


> Just moved into my medium cherry bucket and ecru jet set zip wallet
> 
> View attachment 3341543


 
Love these!! The colors look fab together!


----------



## HesitantShopper

luvs*it* said:


> My Spring and Summer loves...Medium Luggage JS Tote and Medium Dark Khaki Sutton!



Nice choices! love how you adorned the Sutton.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Just moved into my medium cherry bucket and ecru jet set zip wallet
> 
> View attachment 3341543



Nice colors!


----------



## Nan246

Large raspberry bran bag and wallet.


----------



## cynergyfit

Today's purchase is the Sloan Quilted Black messenger in black and Coral wristlet.


----------



## cny1941

HesitantShopper said:


> Sounds really functional! looks perfect for an errand runner.




Totally agree!



BeachBagGal said:


> TOTALLY agree about the pockets on the Selma Messenger. That's a big drawback for me on that bag. I can't even fit my phone horizontally in the zipper pocket. The Cindy crossbody pocket situation is sooo much better!




I adore the look of the Selma messenger but wish for more pockets to keep things organized. The Cindy crossbody is so cute and with that pocket it's just perfect [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## luvs*it*

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice choices! love how you adorned the Sutton.



Thank you!!


----------



## Suz82

cynergyfit said:


> Today's purchase is the Sloan Quilted Black messenger in black and Coral wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342279
> View attachment 3342280




Love these and that coral wristlet is to die for [emoji7]


----------



## lluuccka

My new and beloved Mini Hamilton in navy with it's big sister Large Hamilton. Mini version is so cute that became my home decoration


----------



## Nan246

lluuccka said:


> My new and beloved Mini Hamilton in navy with it's big sister Large Hamilton. Mini version is so cute that became my home decoration



Super cute! Your home looks lovely from what I can see.


----------



## Mimmy

MMK, Daria clutch and birthday cake frappuccino, even though it's not my birthday! [emoji512]


----------



## Nan246

Mimmy said:


> MMK, Daria clutch and birthday cake frappuccino, even though it's not my birthday! [emoji512]
> View attachment 3344644



Yummy! Cute clutch! Sweet treat!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> She's baaaack!!!! Thank goodness for F&F, this black and silver beautifulness is back in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340609


Glad to see you got her back!


----------



## ubo22

lluuccka said:


> My new and beloved Mini Hamilton in navy with it's big sister Large Hamilton. Mini version is so cute that became my home decoration


The mini is so cute!  I love the Hamilton style.  Both look great together.


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> All my new babies arrived!
> 
> Wisteria Cindy cross body
> Cherry medium Greenwich bucket
> Fuchsia medium Selma
> 
> View attachment 3340706


I love all 3 of these.  Beautiful collection of colors and styles.


----------



## ubo22

luvs*it* said:


> My Spring and Summer loves...Medium Luggage JS Tote and Medium Dark Khaki Sutton!


I love both shades of brown/beige.  Great for the spring/summer.


----------



## Mimmy

Nan246 said:


> Yummy! Cute clutch! Sweet treat!




Thanks, Nan!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Glad to see you got her back!




Thank you!! Spring weather is here now so I'll probably save her until fall, but she will be a nice surprise when it's time to bring her out! I'm wanting something in mandarin for spring [emoji51] it never ends!!


----------



## luvs*it*

ubo22 said:


> I love both shades of brown/beige.  Great for the spring/summer.


 
Thank you!


----------



## samirash

my mk fams


----------



## BeachBagGal

So after a great Macy's sale and selling a lot of bags I realized I needed a small grey neutral (I sold my Pearl Grey)  and I love the Cindy Crossbody so here she is in Dove. This is the prettiest color and the silver hardware just sets it off! It almost has a shimmer to it. [emoji173]&#65039; it!!!


----------



## luvs*it*

samirash said:


> my mk fams




Love these!



BeachBagGal said:


> So after a great Macy's sale and selling a lot of bags I realized I needed a small grey neutral (I sold my Pearl Grey)  and I love the Cindy Crossbody so here she is in Dove. This is the prettiest color and the silver hardware just sets it off! It almost has a shimmer to it. [emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345213


 
Dove is so pretty!


----------



## keishapie1973

samirash said:


> my mk fams



Lovely family....



BeachBagGal said:


> So after a great Macy's sale and selling a lot of bags I realized I needed a small grey neutral (I sold my Pearl Grey)  and I love the Cindy Crossbody so here she is in Dove. This is the prettiest color and the silver hardware just sets it off! It almost has a shimmer to it. [emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345213



My favorite crossbody in a gorgeous color...


----------



## BeachBagGal

luvs*it* said:


> Love these!
> 
> 
> 
> Dove is so pretty!




I agree - so pretty! I couldn't truly appreciate this color until I saw it in person. [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> Lovely family....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite crossbody in a gorgeous color...




I totally agree on both counts! [emoji3]


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> So after a great Macy's sale and selling a lot of bags I realized I needed a small grey neutral (I sold my Pearl Grey)  and I love the Cindy Crossbody so here she is in Dove. This is the prettiest color and the silver hardware just sets it off! It almost has a shimmer to it. [emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345213



So pretty  I have a cindy messenger in Wisteria and it's great for running errands, cute little bag!


----------



## cny1941

BeachBagGal said:


> So after a great Macy's sale and selling a lot of bags I realized I needed a small grey neutral (I sold my Pearl Grey)  and I love the Cindy Crossbody so here she is in Dove. This is the prettiest color and the silver hardware just sets it off! It almost has a shimmer to it. [emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345213




Congrats! This cross body is super cute and looks so pretty in dove. Great choice [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> So pretty  I have a cindy messenger in Wisteria and it's great for running errands, cute little bag!





Thx! I totally agree! I love to take it out for going out in the eve too. 



cny1941 said:


> Congrats! This cross body is super cute and looks so pretty in dove. Great choice [emoji173]&#65039;




Thx so much! I'm in LOVE with this color!


----------



## lluuccka

My latest Ebay purchase - Medium Selma Messenger Grommet Optic White. Now I have to stop purchasing and start selling  (expect one shoes on the way  )


----------



## Stephg

lluuccka said:


> My latest Ebay purchase - Medium Selma Messenger Grommet Optic White. Now I have to stop purchasing and start selling  (expect one shoes on the way  )




Same here! I sold 4 so I bought 4... And a pair of shoes and a wallet and ... Hubs will get mad now!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> My latest Ebay purchase - Medium Selma Messenger Grommet Optic White. Now I have to stop purchasing and start selling  (expect one shoes on the way  )




Love those grommets! [emoji3]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Same here! I sold 4 so I bought 4... And a pair of shoes and a wallet and ... Hubs will get mad now!




Hahaa. Well at least you sold some. [emoji14]


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> My latest Ebay purchase - Medium Selma Messenger Grommet Optic White. Now I have to stop purchasing and start selling  (expect one shoes on the way  )



Cute detailing with the grommets!


----------



## HesitantShopper

samirash said:


> my mk fams



Nice collection!



BeachBagGal said:


> So after a great Macy's sale and selling a lot of bags I realized I needed a small grey neutral (I sold my Pearl Grey)  and I love the Cindy Crossbody so here she is in Dove. This is the prettiest color and the silver hardware just sets it off! It almost has a shimmer to it. [emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345213



Again, love this color.. i'd like a Cindy but i cannot carry my JS x-body so that would be rather silly,  once again i will admire instead.


----------



## HesitantShopper

lluuccka said:


> My new and beloved Mini Hamilton in navy with it's big sister Large Hamilton. Mini version is so cute that became my home decoration



Love the color on the large and that mini is beyond cute!


----------



## BeachBagGal

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Again, love this color.. i'd like a Cindy but i cannot carry my JS x-body so that would be rather silly,  once again i will admire instead.




Aww yeah. &#128577;.  Admiring instead will work and save money lol. [emoji3]


----------



## melbo

BeachBagGal said:


> So after a great Macy's sale and selling a lot of bags I realized I needed a small grey neutral (I sold my Pearl Grey)  and I love the Cindy Crossbody so here she is in Dove. This is the prettiest color and the silver hardware just sets it off! It almost has a shimmer to it. [emoji173]&#65039; it!!!
> 
> View attachment 3345213


Love your Cindy, especially dove! Gorgeous color! Congrats!


----------



## BeachBagGal

melbo said:


> Love your Cindy, especially dove! Gorgeous color! Congrats!




Thx! How are you loving your Dove bags? I think it's such a pretty grey!


----------



## Ness7386

Here is my new Straw Naomi in the color peanut.  Found it at the MK Outlet today for $125.  This is going to be perfect for my upcoming cruise!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my new Straw Naomi in the color peanut.  Found it at the MK Outlet today for $125.  This is going to be perfect for my upcoming cruise!



Cute! Perfect for a cruise.


----------



## Ness7386

BeachBagGal said:


> Cute! Perfect for a cruise.


Thanks!


----------



## Ness7386

lluuccka said:


> My latest Ebay purchase - Medium Selma Messenger Grommet Optic White. Now I have to stop purchasing and start selling  (expect one shoes on the way  )


Oh how cute!


----------



## Aryia

Wearing my Miranda xs tote in peanut colour


----------



## keishapie1973

Aryia said:


> Wearing my Miranda xs tote in peanut colour



Very cute!!! Love your outfit....


----------



## myluvofbags

Aryia said:


> Wearing my Miranda xs tote in peanut colour


Nice picture, love the Miranda style and twins on this one


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ness7386 said:


> Here is my new Straw Naomi in the color peanut.  Found it at the MK Outlet today for $125.  This is going to be perfect for my upcoming cruise!



Perfect cruise partner!


----------



## Ness7386

HesitantShopper said:


> Perfect cruise partner!


Thx. I agree.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Aryia said:


> Wearing my Miranda xs tote in peanut colour



Super cute on you!


----------



## Wumzy

I rocked this baby to work today. Two years old and still waxing strong! Weatherproof and classy...love it!


----------



## Nan246

Wumzy said:


> View attachment 3348051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rocked this baby to work today. Two years old and still waxing strong! Weatherproof and classy...love it!



Love this bag! I have one in rose!


----------



## Ness7386

I grabbed this one today for my co-worker from the MK Store for $140.  Its the same price at Macy's today.


----------



## Aryia

HesitantShopper said:


> Super cute on you!


Thank you!


----------



## Nan246

Ness7386 said:


> I grabbed this one today for my co-worker from the MK Store for $140.  Its the same price at Macy's today.



Cute!


----------



## Honeybe123

cynergyfit said:


> Today's purchase is the Sloan Quilted Black messenger in black and Coral wristlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3342279
> View attachment 3342280


The coral colour is lovely


----------



## Honeybe123

The coral colour is lovely


----------



## HesitantShopper

Wumzy said:


> View attachment 3348051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rocked this baby to work today. Two years old and still waxing strong! Weatherproof and classy...love it!



Has a great shimmer. 



Ness7386 said:


> I grabbed this one today for my co-worker from the MK Store for $140.  Its the same price at Macy's today.



Super cute! nice buy.


----------



## Alcat34

My Sutton and I are about to pop out to a lovely dinner in Boston (:


----------



## Suz82

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3349582
> 
> My Sutton and I are about to pop out to a lovely dinner in Boston (:




Enjoy your dinner, bag looks great [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## cny1941

Alcat34 said:


> View attachment 3349582
> 
> My Sutton and I are about to pop out to a lovely dinner in Boston (:




Love the color combo [emoji173]&#65039; The Sutton looks great on you.


----------



## Nan246

Just got 2 new Ted Baker wallets! Can't decide which to carry first.


----------



## Nan246

Greenwich black/raspberry. The inside of wallet is deep pink.


----------



## Sarah03

Nan246 said:


> Just got 2 new Ted Baker wallets! Can't decide which to carry first.







Nan246 said:


> Greenwich black/raspberry. The inside of wallet is deep pink.




These wallets are perfect! (And very cute!)


----------



## Stephg

Nan246 said:


> Just got 2 new Ted Baker wallets! Can't decide which to carry first.







Nan246 said:


> Greenwich black/raspberry. The inside of wallet is deep pink.




Love the bags and wallets!


----------



## cj2001

trefusisgirl said:


> Another new addition have been looking out since I got my iphone 6 plus. Jet Set large wallet in black with ghw.  Handy and practical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201482
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as it can be a mini clutch bag. Ideal when I just need to nip put as usually I have to carry Kors wallet and iphone on top of each other.
> 
> Another TK Maxx find, didn't even make it to the shelf, I spotted it whilst assistant was unloading items to put on display.




Can I ask if you have your iPhone 6 Plus in any sort of case when you put it in the wallet?  I have a fairly slim case on my iPhone and have been looking at this wallet.  I would love to know that it will fit before I order it.  Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Nan246

Sarah03 said:


> These wallets are perfect! (And very cute!)



Thank you Sarah! Searched a long time. Happy!


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> Love the bags and wallets!



Thank you Steph! My first Ted baker lots of card slots and pockets


----------



## cny1941

Nan246 said:


> Just got 2 new Ted Baker wallets! Can't decide which to carry first.







Nan246 said:


> Greenwich black/raspberry. The inside of wallet is deep pink.




Love them all [emoji173]&#65039; very cute wallets for beautiful bags


----------



## HeatherL

Nan246 said:


> Just got 2 new Ted Baker wallets! Can't decide which to carry first.







Nan246 said:


> Greenwich black/raspberry. The inside of wallet is deep pink.




Those wallets are beautiful and work perfect with those gorgeous Greenwich's [emoji3]!  So pretty!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Just got 2 new Ted Baker wallets! Can't decide which to carry first.




I think this one is my favorite [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> Just got 2 new Ted Baker wallets! Can't decide which to carry first.





Nan246 said:


> Greenwich black/raspberry. The inside of wallet is deep pink.



Love both your new wallets Nan they are a perfect match


----------



## Nan246

cny1941 said:


> Love them all [emoji173]&#65039; very cute wallets for beautiful bags



Thanks Cny!


----------



## Nan246

HeatherL said:


> Those wallets are beautiful and work perfect with those gorgeous Greenwich's [emoji3]!  So pretty!



Thank you Heather and Suz! Thanks Diamond for introducing me to Ted Baker, I fell in love with your new wallet!!


----------



## burz

Hi everyone,

here's my mini Selma in pearl grey on her first day out for errands[emoji1][emoji322][emoji173]&#65039; love her to bits!


----------



## Suz82

burz said:


> View attachment 3350253
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> here's my mini Selma in pearl grey on her first day out for errands[emoji1][emoji322][emoji173]&#65039; love her to bits!




Lovely bag, I still have to get myself a nice grey bag, mini Selmas are so light and easy to carry


----------



## Stephg

Running errands today with Cindy.


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> Running errands today with Cindy.
> 
> View attachment 3350487




And she's looking so pretty! [emoji171]


----------



## DiamondsForever

Nan246 said:


> Thank you Heather and Suz! Thanks Diamond for introducing me to Ted Baker, I fell in love with your new wallet!!




Lol im a trend setter  TB does some gorgeous patterns. Love how well yours tone with your MK's!


----------



## burz

Thank you Suz!! yes, they're worry free[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji2]


----------



## BeachBagGal

burz said:


> View attachment 3350253
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> here's my mini Selma in pearl grey on her first day out for errands[emoji1][emoji322][emoji173]&#65039; love her to bits!



So cute and great color! I used to have this bag. It's a cutie!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> Running errands today with Cindy.
> 
> View attachment 3350487



Well ya' know I  Cindy!!! Such a great bag!  Is yours in Wisteria?


----------



## cny1941

burz said:


> View attachment 3350253
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> here's my mini Selma in pearl grey on her first day out for errands[emoji1][emoji322][emoji173]&#65039; love her to bits!




So cute [emoji173]&#65039; Love all grey combo



Stephg said:


> Running errands today with Cindy.
> 
> View attachment 3350487




Pretty [emoji171] love wisteria Cindy [emoji171]


----------



## burz

thank you BeachBalGal and cny1941!![emoji111]&#127996;&#65039;[emoji2]


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> Well ya' know I  Cindy!!! Such a great bag!  Is yours in Wisteria?




Yep wisteria! Lovely colour


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Running errands today with Cindy.
> 
> View attachment 3350487



Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Phoebe luver

I am looking for a conceal/carry bag of good quality, not those bling western Annie Oakley type, more stylish like Kors or Coach. Anyone know of such a


----------



## ifeelpretty

I always wondered if one of these would work. Maybe a small .22?


----------



## Ness7386

Here is a picture of the Florence satchel I purchased from the MK Outlet for my sister-in-law.  The 2nd pic next to my medium Sutton is for size comparison.


----------



## Ness7386

Stephg said:


> Running errands today with Cindy.
> 
> View attachment 3350487



Pretty color!


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> Here is a picture of the Florence satchel I purchased from the MK Outlet for my sister-in-law.  The 2nd pic next to my medium Sutton is for size comparison.




That's really pretty. I always liked the Florence....[emoji3]


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> That's really pretty. I always liked the Florence....[emoji3]


Thx!


----------



## x_tina

MK again.  
My selma


----------



## bagsncakes

x_tina said:


> MK again.
> 
> My selma




Pretty! Is that pink grapefruit? Is it true to color in this picture ? I thought it would be more orangish than pink


----------



## x_tina

bagsncakes said:


> Pretty! Is that pink grapefruit? Is it true to color in this picture ? I thought it would be more orangish than pink


It is coral.
Yah the true color. The next target is cindy or sloan.


----------



## Suz82

x_tina said:


> MK again.
> 
> My selma




Love this bag so much! Such a pretty colour.


----------



## Honeybe123

x_tina said:


> MK again.
> My selma


Loving the colour of your Selma, very pretty.


----------



## lozloz1

Took my grey specchio East/West Dillon to Chatsworth horse trials and was lucky enough to meet my favourite eventer, Mary King. Had lots of compliments on my bag


----------



## Sandra.AT

this is my current mk bag collection.. I think i should sell 1-2 .. But i still can't decide and i doesn't  know if i want to.. For which would you vote ?
These are my thoughts

Selma black chevron medium ( my only black/ gold bag but the lv Damier ebene bags can replace a black bag) 
Selma gold medium ( my lv bags (mono and DE) can replace a gold bag so i don't know if it need one)
Ava pink Medium  (new and i don't want to sell it right now)
Sloan large black ( new and i don't want to sell it right now)
Sutton ecru medium ( maybe too big? But it is discounted and my only " almost white " bag
Sutton silver small ( maybe too small but it fits to silver /grey clothes)
Hard decision


----------



## BeachBagGal

lozloz1 said:


> Took my grey specchio East/West Dillon to Chatsworth horse trials and was lucky enough to meet my favourite eventer, Mary King. Had lots of compliments on my bag




Looks cute on you!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3361620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my current mk bag collection.. I think i should sell 1-2 .. But i still can't decide and i doesn't  know if i want to.. For which would you vote ?
> These are my thoughts
> 
> Selma black chevron medium ( my only black/ gold bag but the lv Damier ebene bags can replace a black bag)
> Selma gold medium ( my lv bags (mono and DE) can replace a gold bag so i don't know if it need one)
> Ava pink Medium  (new and i don't want to sell it right now)
> Sloan large black ( new and i don't want to sell it right now)
> Sutton ecru medium ( maybe too big? But it is discounted and my only " almost white " bag
> Sutton silver small ( maybe too small but it fits to silver /grey clothes)
> Hard decision




All lovely bags, but I would say the Selma gold one. You already have bags that you can replace it with. Then again I'm not an allover big gold bag person so I'm a bit biased lol.


----------



## keishapie1973

Sandra.AT said:


> View attachment 3361620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my current mk bag collection.. I think i should sell 1-2 .. But i still can't decide and i doesn't  know if i want to.. For which would you vote ?
> These are my thoughts
> 
> Selma black chevron medium ( my only black/ gold bag but the lv Damier ebene bags can replace a black bag)
> Selma gold medium ( my lv bags (mono and DE) can replace a gold bag so i don't know if it need one)
> Ava pink Medium  (new and i don't want to sell it right now)
> Sloan large black ( new and i don't want to sell it right now)
> Sutton ecru medium ( maybe too big? But it is discounted and my only " almost white " bag
> Sutton silver small ( maybe too small but it fits to silver /grey clothes)
> Hard decision




Lovely collection. I would sell both metallics: gold Selma & silver Sutton....[emoji4]


----------



## Sandra.AT

keishapie1973 said:


> Lovely collection. I would sell both metallics: gold Selma & silver Sutton....[emoji4]







BeachBagGal said:


> All lovely bags, but I would say the Selma gold one. You already have bags that you can replace it with. Then again I'm not an allover big gold bag person so I'm a bit biased lol.




Thank you for you comments i thought about it too .. I hope i can sell them soon )


----------



## keishapie1973

lozloz1 said:


> Took my grey specchio East/West Dillon to Chatsworth horse trials and was lucky enough to meet my favourite eventer, Mary King. Had lots of compliments on my bag



Very nice!!! I love the silver trim....


----------



## lozloz1

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice!!! I love the silver trim....


Thank you very much everyone for your compliments. I've wanted it for about a year and was so excited to finally buy it! I love the specchio ones.


----------



## Honeybe123

My new to me Pomegranate Selma and Jet Set Continental (Nude?). I can see my little collection growing soon


----------



## HesitantShopper

Honeybe123 said:


> My new to me Pomegranate Selma and Jet Set Continental (Nude?). I can see my little collection growing soon



Oh, that is lovely!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Honeybe123 said:


> My new to me Pomegranate Selma and Jet Set Continental (Nude?). I can see my little collection growing soon



Pretty color combo!


----------



## Honeybe123

BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty color combo!


Thank you both, I am certainly very happy with my new additions, and I cannot wait to add more


----------



## Honeybe123

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh, that is lovely!


Thank you both, I am certainly very happy with my new additions, and I cannot wait to add more


----------



## keishapie1973

Honeybe123 said:


> My new to me Pomegranate Selma and Jet Set Continental (Nude?). I can see my little collection growing soon



I love both of these!!! I need a bright colored Selma....


----------



## ubo22

Honeybe123 said:


> My new to me Pomegranate Selma and Jet Set Continental (Nude?). I can see my little collection growing soon



So pretty!  I love your pomegranate Selma.  Is it a large?  The combo with the wallet is really nice.


----------



## HeatherL

Honeybe123 said:


> My new to me Pomegranate Selma and Jet Set Continental (Nude?). I can see my little collection growing soon




This is gorgeous!  Does this have Silver hardware too?  It looks silver but sometimes pics can be deceiving.


----------



## Honeybe123

keishapie1973 said:


> I love both of these!!! I need a bright colored Selma....


There's so many lovely colours to choose from, which makes it hard to stop at just the one.


----------



## Honeybe123

ubo22 said:


> So pretty!  I love your pomegranate Selma.  Is it a large?  The combo with the wallet is really nice.


Thank you  . I think it's the medium, it measures around 33cm x 25cm.


----------



## Honeybe123

HeatherL said:


> This is gorgeous!  Does this have Silver hardware too?  It looks silver but sometimes pics can be deceiving.


Thank you  . Yes it does have silver hardware, I love it.


----------



## andral5

Honeybe123 said:


> My new to me Pomegranate Selma and Jet Set Continental (Nude?). I can see my little collection growing soon



Is it a rather purple-ish color? I love it the way it looks in this pics, although I realize might be more towards red since it's called pomegranate. Enjoy them both!


----------



## Honeybe123

Thank you  . Yes it is a purple colour, which I believe to be called Pomegranate. It is a lovely colour.


----------



## Honeybe123

Thank you . Yes it is a purple colour, which I believe to be called Pomegranate. It is a lovely colour


----------



## Honeybe123

andral5 said:


> Is it a rather purple-ish color? I love it the way it looks in this pics, although I realize might be more towards red since it's called pomegranate. Enjoy them both!


Thank you  . Yes it is a purple colour, which I believe to be called Pomegranate. It is a lovely colour


----------



## Stephg

Just picked this cutie up at the MK outlet today. Not usually a fan of monogram but I really dig this style. Grayson! So roomy!


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Just picked this cutie up at the MK outlet today. Not usually a fan of monogram but I really dig this style. Grayson! So roomy!
> 
> View attachment 3362874




I have the original medium size that has chains on the strap.  I'm wondering if this one would be lighter.  I did stop using this bag because it gets so heavy, but I still love the looks of it!  Enjoy!


----------



## Stephg

HeatherL said:


> I have the original medium size that has chains on the strap.  I'm wondering if this one would be lighter.  I did stop using this bag because it gets so heavy, but I still love the looks of it!  Enjoy!




I'm not finding it heavy at all, would have preferred the chain strap but this strap keeps it lighter!


----------



## sarafria

see my michael kors bag review here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyRSGzOn170


----------



## HesitantShopper

Stephg said:


> Just picked this cutie up at the MK outlet today. Not usually a fan of monogram but I really dig this style. Grayson! So roomy!
> 
> View attachment 3362874



Super cute! plenty roomy too. This is a wonderful shape for a bag.


----------



## lobeey

My Michael kors studded messenger bag . The most handy bag I could bring around everyday ! Does anyone had the problem with large Selma where the material would get soft when it is used in a long time ?


----------



## Stephg

Found this on eBay last week, just received today. Dusty Rose and black Colgate tote. Nicer in person then in pics, soft squishy tote. Diggin the black hardware.


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> Found this on eBay last week, just received today. Dusty Rose and black Colgate tote. Nicer in person then in pics, soft squishy tote. Diggin the black hardware.
> 
> View attachment 3364418




MK really should do more bags with black hardware. My Campbell has black hdw and that makes it really unique....[emoji3]


----------



## Mae2

This is my gansevoort bag. I'm thinking about selling it because i dont wear it to often. I want something to fit my books in. But everytime i'm going to sell it i end up keeping it :/


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

50% off at my local Dillards. So I got two for the price of one, yes please!

Pearl gray and sky blue jet set zip top totes.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

This pink beauty named Cynthia goes with just about everything in my wardrobe. Looks as beautiful as the day I received her a year ago.


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3364552
> 
> 
> 
> This pink beauty named Cynthia goes with just about everything in my wardrobe. Looks as beautiful as the day I received her a year ago.




She's beautiful!


----------



## Serwin

This is the one I have. I've had it for almost 2 years now and I use it everyday for school. There's a lot of space in it and your 13" laptop can fit as well.


----------



## Lilpaws

My new lilac medium selma came today [emoji7] I love it. Interesting I've never seen a tag like this before a QR code too cute


----------



## andral5

Mae2 said:


> This is my gansevoort bag. I'm thinking about selling it because i dont wear it to often. I want something to fit my books in. But everytime i'm going to sell it i end up keeping it :/



Interesting, is this a smaller Gansevoort? I'm looking for a big Gansevoort for my books too.


----------



## daisy92

nascar fan said:


> My MK Collection bags:
> Roslyn tote in marine, parchment, black, navy
> Skorpios New Ring Tote in cognac


Those are nice bags!


----------



## daisy92

Honeybe123 said:


> My new to me Pomegranate Selma and Jet Set Continental (Nude?). I can see my little collection growing soon


Love it!


----------



## Honeybe123

Lilpaws said:


> My new lilac medium selma came today [emoji7] I love it. Interesting I've never seen a tag like this before a QR code too cute


 




What a lovely subtle colour, love the silver HW too


----------



## Honeybe123

daisy92 said:


> Love it!


 


Thank you


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now, and of course I found something I couldn't live without. 

This is the Lena hobo and a Lilac zip around wallet. The discount on both ended up being 40/50. Yes please! 

The leather on Lena is TDF.


----------



## HeatherL

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now, and of course I found something I couldn't live without.
> 
> This is the Lena hobo and a Lilac zip around wallet. The discount on both ended up being 40/50. Yes please!
> 
> The leather on Lena is TDF.
> 
> View attachment 3367032
> 
> View attachment 3367033




I was looking at this in Dove but didn't like to stock pics, guess I should have checked in out IRL.  Sometimes stock pics do not do bags justice.  This is beautiful, enjoy!
Love the wallet too!


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

HeatherL said:


> I was looking at this in Dove but didn't like to stock pics, guess I should have checked in out IRL.  Sometimes stock pics do not do bags justice.  This is beautiful, enjoy!
> Love the wallet too!




If you get a chance to, you really should check out the Lena IRL. The leather is really yummy on this bag.


----------



## BeachBagGal

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now, and of course I found something I couldn't live without.
> 
> This is the Lena hobo and a Lilac zip around wallet. The discount on both ended up being 40/50. Yes please!
> 
> The leather on Lena is TDF.
> 
> View attachment 3367032
> 
> View attachment 3367033



So nice and awesome deal!!


----------



## Vio0

Hello pls anyone know the inside of mk jetset crossbody is like this
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
.  The authentic Is it in initial MK or circle+MK?? 

Thanks


----------



## Stephg

Vio0 said:


> Hello pls anyone know the inside of mk jetset crossbody is like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367376
> View attachment 3367377
> View attachment 3367378
> View attachment 3367379
> View attachment 3367380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  The authentic Is it in initial MK or circle+MK??
> 
> Thanks




You should ask this in the authentication thread after you have at least 25 posts


----------



## Ness7386

I added 2 new bags to my collection today!!  Both at super great prices I couldn't pass up!!  EW Hamilton in Lilac and an EW TZ Dillon in Ballet/Ecru/DkTp.


----------



## andral5

Ness7386 said:


> I added 2 new bags to my collection today!!  Both at super great prices I couldn't pass up!!



Awesome new additions! What's the name of the second one? And the small Hamilton is in dove? Enjoy them both!


----------



## Ness7386

andral5 said:


> Awesome new additions! What's the name of the second one? And the small Hamilton is in dove? Enjoy them both!



Sorry about the color not coming through correctly.  But the EW Hamilton is in lilac and the EW TZ Dillon is in ballet/ecru/dktp.  The Hamilton doesn't say small or medium, so I guess it is small?


----------



## NutsAboutCoach

Ness7386 said:


> I added 2 new bags to my collection today!!  Both at super great prices I couldn't pass up!!  EW Hamilton in Lilac and an EW TZ Dillon in Ballet/Ecru/DkTp.




Pretty! Congrats!


----------



## HeatherL

Ness7386 said:


> I added 2 new bags to my collection today!!  Both at super great prices I couldn't pass up!!  EW Hamilton in Lilac and an EW TZ Dillon in Ballet/Ecru/DkTp.




Nice score!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Ness7386 said:


> I added 2 new bags to my collection today!!  Both at super great prices I couldn't pass up!!  EW Hamilton in Lilac and an EW TZ Dillon in Ballet/Ecru/DkTp.


Beautiful bags, I especially love the Dillon, its stunning.


----------



## Christa72720

Vio0 said:


> Hello pls anyone know the inside of mk jetset crossbody is like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367376
> View attachment 3367377
> View attachment 3367378
> View attachment 3367379
> View attachment 3367380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  The authentic Is it in initial MK or circle+MK??
> 
> Thanks



My new one from MK store looks like that. It is the new logo style.


----------



## Ness7386

Oooh...Shoes said:


> Beautiful bags, I especially love the Dillon, its stunning.



Thx I love it too!  Not sure if I should keep both though. &#128563; I just bought a new Dooney & Bourke on Thursday. I'M ADDICTED TO HANDBAGS!  HELP!


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Ness7386 said:


> Thx I love it too!  Not sure if I should keep both though. &#55357;&#56883; I just bought a new Dooney & Bourke on Thursday. I'M ADDICTED TO HANDBAGS!  HELP!


I would keep both, if in future you decided you no longer wanted one of them you could possibly sell them on?

I hear you on the handbag addiction. I was never into handbags until the last two years or so, so far I haven't splurged on an expensive or designer handbag, going to have one, maybe two by the end of this year though. Unless I win the lottery, in which case, I'll buy ALL THE BAGS!! 

http://s.quickmeme.com/img/11/11cd37fc73938e39732c8da37bc93e35f98a62137bf6f248f93e51c479c3beb3.jpg

Pretty much sums me up ^^


----------



## Ness7386

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I would keep both, if in future you decided you no longer wanted one of them you could possibly sell them on?
> 
> I hear you on the handbag addiction. I was never into handbags until the last two years or so, so far I haven't splurged on an expensive or designer handbag, going to have one, maybe two by the end of this year though. Unless I win the lottery, in which case, I'll buy ALL THE BAGS!!
> 
> http://s.quickmeme.com/img/11/11cd37fc73938e39732c8da37bc93e35f98a62137bf6f248f93e51c479c3beb3.jpg
> 
> Pretty much sums me up ^^



That quote sums me up too!  Lol That's funny &#128516;


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Ness7386 said:


> That quote sums me up too!  Lol That's funny &#128516;


I've little self control when it comes to shopping, especially online shopping. I practically stalk the front door waiting for the mail man to come


----------



## Ness7386

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I've little self control when it comes to shopping, especially online shopping. I practically stalk the front door waiting for the mail man to come



I hardly ever buy online because I'm too impatient to wait for the mail man.  When I see a good deal, I want to run to the store and have it right away!


----------



## andral5

Oooh...Shoes said:


> I've little self control when it comes to shopping, especially online shopping. I practically stalk the front door waiting for the mail man to come



I know what you're saying. The deals online are worth the few days wait.


----------



## Oooh...Shoes

Ness7386 said:


> I hardly ever buy online because I'm too impatient to wait for the mail man.  When I see a good deal, I want to run to the store and have it right away!


I'm the same but where I live there are no good clothing/footwear/bag stores and they are too far for me to travel to so I usually buy online. I hate waiting, I'm impatient anyway but when it comes to waiting for nice packages I'm even worse lol. 



andral5 said:


> I know what you're saying. The deals online are worth the few days wait.


Yeah true the deals are worth the wait.

They'd want to be lol


----------



## Mae2

Its actually quite big and it fits my folders. The small gansevoort bags are half of this bag in size.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

My first MK bag - a mini Selma in ballet  I feel like it's a really summery bag and color &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## BeachBagGal

COPENHAGEN said:


> My first MK bag - a mini Selma in ballet  I feel like it's a really summery bag and color &#9728;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369222



Very cute and congrats on your 1st MK bag!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

BeachBagGal said:


> Very cute and congrats on your 1st MK bag!


Thanks a lot


----------



## HeatherL

COPENHAGEN said:


> My first MK bag - a mini Selma in ballet  I feel like it's a really summery bag and color &#9728;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369222




This is adorable, color and all!  Enjoy!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

NutsAboutCoach said:


> Belk has an additional 50% off MK clearance right now, and of course I found something I couldn't live without.
> 
> This is the Lena hobo and a Lilac zip around wallet. The discount on both ended up being 40/50. Yes please!
> 
> The leather on Lena is TDF.
> 
> View attachment 3367032
> 
> View attachment 3367033



Nice finds! the leather looks fantastic on the Lena!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Ness7386 said:


> I added 2 new bags to my collection today!!  Both at super great prices I couldn't pass up!!  EW Hamilton in Lilac and an EW TZ Dillon in Ballet/Ecru/DkTp.



Great finds! love the colors.


----------



## HesitantShopper

COPENHAGEN said:


> My first MK bag - a mini Selma in ballet  I feel like it's a really summery bag and color &#9728;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369222



So cute! perfect summer colorway!


----------



## Ness7386

HesitantShopper said:


> Great finds! love the colors.



Thanks!  I love them too!


----------



## doraemon33

x_tina said:


> MK again.
> My selma




Would you use that as an everyday, year-round bag? I'm debating whether I want that color or navy!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

HeatherL said:


> This is adorable, color and all!  Enjoy!!





HesitantShopper said:


> So cute! perfect summer colorway!



Thank you so much


----------



## x_tina

doraemon33 said:


> Would you use that as an everyday, year-round bag? I'm debating whether I want that color or navy!


May be no. Hahaha. Better use navy one


----------



## Demen

COPENHAGEN said:


> My first MK bag - a mini Selma in ballet  I feel like it's a really summery bag and color &#9728;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369222


 
I love that color, congrats!


----------



## MKB0925

COPENHAGEN said:


> My first MK bag - a mini Selma in ballet  I feel like it's a really summery bag and color &#9728;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369222




So pretty...I love that ballet color!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Demen said:


> I love that color, congrats!


 


MKB0925 said:


> So pretty...I love that ballet color!


Thanks a lot


----------



## Bayou Minou

Can someone tell me if the medium Cynthia fits on the shoulder?  If so, would you post a model shot?

I love the Sutton but I need something to fit on the shoulder.

Thanks!


----------



## gracexiaio

Do people still use MK bags?


----------



## Minkette

gracexiaio said:


> Do people still use MK bags?



Everyday....


----------



## keishapie1973

gracexiaio said:


> Do people still use MK bags?



Absolutely....


----------



## HesitantShopper

gracexiaio said:


> Do people still use MK bags?



Of coarse!


----------



## Stephg

My new to me medium raspberry greenwich, she's a cutie!


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> My new to me medium raspberry greenwich, she's a cutie!
> 
> View attachment 3375005




Beautiful!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

gracexiaio said:


> Do people still use MK bags?


If you happen to be out in the general population, a big yes! Trollin city...no


----------



## myluvofbags

Stephg said:


> My new to me medium raspberry greenwich, she's a cutie!
> 
> View attachment 3375005


Beautiful color!


----------



## Nan246

Stephg said:


> My new to me medium raspberry greenwich, she's a cutie!
> 
> View attachment 3375005



Love this bag Steph!!


----------



## Apelila

Sutton Family&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Apelila

My Hamilton EW Family&#10084;&#65039; I only have two styles from MK which is Sutton and Hamilton so there for I love them so much I got them in all my favorite colors&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## andral5

Apelila said:


> My Hamilton EW Family&#10084;&#65039; I only have two styles from MK which is Sutton and Hamilton so there for I love them so much I got them in all my favorite colors&#10084;&#65039;





Apelila said:


> Sutton Family&#10084;&#65039;



They are all awesome! With their charming bag charms


----------



## Apelila

andral5 said:


> They are all awesome! With their charming bag charms


Thank you so much&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## shermaine57

Apelila said:


> Sutton Family&#10084;&#65039;




What a lovely collection [emoji177]


----------



## Apelila

shermaine57 said:


> What a lovely collection [emoji177]


Thank you&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

Apelila said:


> Sutton Family&#10084;&#65039;


Super cute pic!


----------



## fametiara

hi is there anyone who have Dillon?
I've just ordered MK Dillon N/S large in cherry from reebonz.. and i wonder why there's not so many fans of Dillon &#128558;


----------



## myluvofbags

fametiara said:


> hi is there anyone who have Dillon?
> I've just ordered MK Dillon N/S large in cherry from reebonz.. and i wonder why there's not so many fans of Dillon &#128558;


I have the small crossbody one


----------



## Christa72720

fametiara said:


> hi is there anyone who have Dillon?
> I've just ordered MK Dillon N/S large in cherry from reebonz.. and i wonder why there's not so many fans of Dillon &#128558;


I have a pearl grey croc Dillon and I love it!


----------



## MKbaglover

fametiara said:


> hi is there anyone who have Dillon?
> I've just ordered MK Dillon N/S large in cherry from reebonz.. and i wonder why there's not so many fans of Dillon &#128558;



I have a N/S red croc Dillon, I love it but I don't use it all the time.  It is very bright and definitely a statement bag so I have to be wearing the right outfit and in the right mood for it!


----------



## Nan246

fametiara said:


> hi is there anyone who have Dillon?
> I've just ordered MK Dillon N/S large in cherry from reebonz.. and i wonder why there's not so many fans of Dillon &#128558;



I have a sunflower one and I love it. Love the compact look and long strap. Enjoy your new bag. Love that cherry color!


----------



## paula3boys

Samanthalvoe said:


> View attachment 3264676
> 
> 
> Not a bag, but my new medium Juliana wallet. I am so in love with this piece! a lot of bang for your buck, I love the two removeable inserts. I carry so many cards and this wallet literally holds everything I need dispite the size. My iPhone 6 even fits inside of the wallet when I take out the two inserts. Just wanted to share my new purchase!&#10084;&#65039;



I have been looking for more pictures of this little wallet. Would you mind posting front and back of the inserts? Are you still loving this wallet?


----------



## Stephg

My updated family shot. Sold a bunch and bought a bunch! 

Brown mongram jet set reversible tote
Luggage/Mandarin izzy 
Medium fuschia Selma
Medium navy Sutton
Medium brown monogram Grayson
Medium raspberry Greenwich satchel 
Dusty Rose jet set crossbody. 

I'm pretty content with my current collection, only thing I'm keeping an eye out for is another izzy and a dusty rose large Greenwich satchel. I'm so in love with dusty rose.


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> My updated family shot. Sold a bunch and bought a bunch!
> 
> Brown mongram jet set reversible tote
> Luggage/Mandarin izzy
> Medium fuschia Selma
> Medium navy Sutton
> Medium brown monogram Grayson
> Medium raspberry Greenwich satchel
> Dusty Rose jet set crossbody.
> 
> I'm pretty content with my current collection, only thing I'm keeping an eye out for is another izzy and a dusty rose large Greenwich satchel. I'm so in love with dusty rose.
> 
> View attachment 3377860




Nice collection, you've got all your bases covered!


----------



## Stephg

HeatherL said:


> Nice collection, you've got all your bases covered!




Thank you!


----------



## doraemon33

A little off topic question - there are many girls who are scoring great deals on MK bags (like $180 for a selma)...what stores do you go to? I'm in Canada, and the only stores carrying them are MK, Nordstrom and Holt Renfrew, but they rarely go on sale! The US border (bellingham / Seattle) is only an hour away, so if you gals can let me know where to start looking, I'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Stephg

doraemon33 said:


> A little off topic question - there are many girls who are scoring great deals on MK bags (like $180 for a selma)...what stores do you go to? I'm in Canada, and the only stores carrying them are MK, Nordstrom and Holt Renfrew, but they rarely go on sale! The US border (bellingham / Seattle) is only an hour away, so if you gals can let me know where to start looking, I'd be greatly appreciated!




I'm in Canada and I can really only find deals on eBay. The outlets don't usually have great sales often. I got a Selma on eBay for $120 once. Just gotta keep looking, some people list things without the name of the bag in the title and then the bidding usually stays low. That's how I've gotten a lot of my deals.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Stephg said:


> My updated family shot. Sold a bunch and bought a bunch!
> 
> Brown mongram jet set reversible tote
> Luggage/Mandarin izzy
> Medium fuschia Selma
> Medium navy Sutton
> Medium brown monogram Grayson
> Medium raspberry Greenwich satchel
> Dusty Rose jet set crossbody.
> 
> I'm pretty content with my current collection, only thing I'm keeping an eye out for is another izzy and a dusty rose large Greenwich satchel. I'm so in love with dusty rose.
> 
> View attachment 3377860



Very nice collection! It's nice to be bag content.


----------



## keishapie1973

Stephg said:


> My updated family shot. Sold a bunch and bought a bunch!
> 
> Brown mongram jet set reversible tote
> Luggage/Mandarin izzy
> Medium fuschia Selma
> Medium navy Sutton
> Medium brown monogram Grayson
> Medium raspberry Greenwich satchel
> Dusty Rose jet set crossbody.
> 
> I'm pretty content with my current collection, only thing I'm keeping an eye out for is another izzy and a dusty rose large Greenwich satchel. I'm so in love with dusty rose.
> 
> View attachment 3377860



Nice collection!!! My favs are your fuschia Selma and Izzy tote.....


----------



## paula3boys

doraemon33 said:


> A little off topic question - there are many girls who are scoring great deals on MK bags (like $180 for a selma)...what stores do you go to? I'm in Canada, and the only stores carrying them are MK, Nordstrom and Holt Renfrew, but they rarely go on sale! The US border (bellingham / Seattle) is only an hour away, so if you gals can let me know where to start looking, I'd be greatly appreciated!




I've gotten the best deals at Macy's clearance , Michael Kors boutique in mall when stuff goes on clearance, Nordstrom clearance, and Tradesy. I never find good deals at the MK outlet except once in a wristlet that was from boutique sent over. I dislike made for outlet items as they feel cheaply made and lesser quality IMO


----------



## Christa72720

doraemon33 said:


> A little off topic question - there are many girls who are scoring great deals on MK bags (like $180 for a selma)...what stores do you go to? I'm in Canada, and the only stores carrying them are MK, Nordstrom and Holt Renfrew, but they rarely go on sale! The US border (bellingham / Seattle) is only an hour away, so if you gals can let me know where to start looking, I'd be greatly appreciated!


Try places like Farfetch as well. I have gotten some great sales on their site, and the shipping is extremely fast!


----------



## cdtracing

fametiara said:


> hi is there anyone who have Dillon?
> I've just ordered MK Dillon N/S large in cherry from reebonz.. and i wonder why there's not so many fans of Dillon &#55357;&#56878;



I have a N/S Dillon in Croc embossed red leather.  It was a Valentine's gift 2 yrs ago.  I love it.  It's a great holiday bag or if I want some color!  I get compliments on it every time I carry it.  Would love to see a pic of yours in Cherry when you get it.


----------



## cdtracing

doraemon33 said:


> A little off topic question - there are many girls who are scoring great deals on MK bags (like $180 for a selma)...what stores do you go to? I'm in Canada, and the only stores carrying them are MK, Nordstrom and Holt Renfrew, but they rarely go on sale! The US border (bellingham / Seattle) is only an hour away, so if you gals can let me know where to start looking, I'd be greatly appreciated!



Ebay usually has some good deals; you just have to be diligent in looking for them.  Also, Macy's has good deals with sales & extra discounts for Friends & Family members.  Belks & Dillards will have good sales as well.  I'm not sure what stores are in the Seattle area or if it would be worth the drive & such.  I don't know if Macy's, Dillards, ect ships to Canada, either.  You can also try Lord & Taylor online but their customer service/shipping can be iffy.


----------



## fametiara

myluvofbags said:


> I have the small crossbody one



i think it must be cute in small size


----------



## fametiara

Christa72720 said:


> I have a pearl grey croc Dillon and I love it!



nice.. what do u love about it? is it the shape/size, the color, or the croc leather?

i only found the saffiano leather one on reebonz.com so that's what i bought.. no choices hehe


----------



## fametiara

MKbaglover said:


> I have a N/S red croc Dillon, I love it but I don't use it all the time.  It is very bright and definitely a statement bag so I have to be wearing the right outfit and in the right mood for it!



i can imagine and see it as a statement bag.. 
what do u think abt the shape n size of it? is n/s large is good?
well, i love to carry bright bags, and i thought the cherry would be a bright red (from website pics) but then after i ordered i googled the IRL, cherry is kinda dark..


----------



## fametiara

Nan246 said:


> I have a sunflower one and I love it. Love the compact look and long strap. Enjoy your new bag. Love that cherry color!



sunflower is cute.. is it in n/s large ?
i'm still waiting for it to arrive..i hope soon..
I'm really curious abt the cherry color, and wish the red wouldn't be too dark for my liking..


----------



## fametiara

Stephg said:


> My updated family shot. Sold a bunch and bought a bunch!
> 
> Brown mongram jet set reversible tote
> Luggage/Mandarin izzy
> Medium fuschia Selma
> Medium navy Sutton
> Medium brown monogram Grayson
> Medium raspberry Greenwich satchel
> Dusty Rose jet set crossbody.
> 
> I'm pretty content with my current collection, only thing I'm keeping an eye out for is another izzy and a dusty rose large Greenwich satchel. I'm so in love with dusty rose.
> 
> View attachment 3377860



OMG i love your collection!
sutton is on my wishlist and that dusty rose looks great


----------



## fametiara

cdtracing said:


> I have a N/S Dillon in Croc embossed red leather.  It was a Valentine's gift 2 yrs ago.  I love it.  It's a great holiday bag or if I want some color!  I get compliments on it every time I carry it.  Would love to see a pic of yours in Cherry when you get it.


 
oh i wish i still could find the red croc one like yours.. 
sure I'll post the pic once I got it


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> Ebay usually has some good deals; you just have to be diligent in looking for them.  Also, Macy's has good deals with sales & extra discounts for Friends & Family members.  Belks & Dillards will have good sales as well.  I'm not sure what stores are in the Seattle area or if it would be worth the drive & such.  I don't know if Macy's, Dillards, ect ships to Canada, either.  You can also try Lord & Taylor online but their customer service/shipping can be iffy.




Most will ship to Canada but with the terrible exchange rate and high shipping it makes the deals no longer deals after all that.


----------



## Stephg

fametiara said:


> OMG i love your collection!
> 
> sutton is on my wishlist and that dusty rose looks great




Thank you! I'm over the Suttons I think, probably going to sell it. It just doesn't go with my lifestyle anymore to carry satchels. I'm being more drawn to totes lately. I have a 3.5 month old baby so it's much easier with either a crossbody or huge tote!


----------



## Christa72720

fametiara said:


> nice.. what do u love about it? is it the shape/size, the color, or the croc leather?
> 
> 
> 
> i only found the saffiano leather one on reebonz.com so that's what i bought.. no choices hehe




I love the style and the color the most. The Croc is pretty, but I really loved the color so that's why I bought it [emoji4]


----------



## Suz82

Today's delivery [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





Another coral fix! This time for my iPhone 6 [emoji23] I really must stop now and be content with my coral items [emoji28]


----------



## danitay

paula3boys said:


> I've gotten the best deals at Macy's clearance , Michael Kors boutique in mall when stuff goes on clearance, Nordstrom clearance, and Tradesy. I never find good deals at the MK outlet except once in a wristlet that was from boutique sent over. I dislike made for outlet items as they feel cheaply made and lesser quality IMO



Yes. Macy's definitely has the best deals. 

The MK website occasionally has some very good deals during end of season. I think in April or so the medium Ava in Dark Dune was on clearance there for $136.


----------



## paula3boys

danitay said:


> Yes. Macy's definitely has the best deals.
> 
> The MK website occasionally has some very good deals during end of season. I think in April or so the medium Ava in Dark Dune was on clearance there for $136.



I got a great deal from Macy's and the MK site this past weekend. Now waiting for delivery! lol


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3334413
> 
> View attachment 3334414
> 
> 
> My first favorite, and still a fav!!
> 
> Large Aquamarine Selma!!



What a stunning bag&#128525;&#128525;!


----------



## keishapie1973

paula3boys said:


> I got a great deal from Macy's and the MK site this past weekend. Now waiting for delivery! lol



Can't wait to see what you got. It took all my willpower to resist this weekends sales....


----------



## Hollywood H

I got 2 medium Selma messengers today for 30% off. A few departments stores have a sale and had many MK bag ar 30% off. Some were even 50% off, like a large Frankie or a large black Hamilton traveler wirh SHW.
I also bougt a normal priced bag. Pictures will be posted tommorrow.


----------



## cdtracing

fametiara said:


> i can imagine and see it as a statement bag..
> what do u think abt the shape n size of it? is n/s large is good?
> well, i love to carry bright bags, and i thought the cherry would be a bright red (from website pics) but then after i ordered i googled the IRL, cherry is kinda dark..



The red is a brighter true red. I prefer the N/S to the E/W style because it's larger.  I need larger bags due to how much stuff I carry.


----------



## cdtracing

Suz82 said:


> Today's delivery [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380537
> View attachment 3380539
> 
> 
> Another coral fix! This time for my iPhone 6 [emoji23] I really must stop now and be content with my coral items [emoji28]



Very nice!!  I don't have a phone case since most are for iPhone & I carry an android. Lol


----------



## lluuccka

Long time no see ladies' It's been crazy lately. I updated my collection and this is my silver hardware part  colors are Heather Grey / Sky / Optic White and Electric Blue.


----------



## MKbaglover

lluuccka said:


> Long time no see ladies' It's been crazy lately. I updated my collection and this is my silver hardware part  colors are Heather Grey / Sky / Optic White and Electric Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3386040
> View attachment 3386041


I love this collection, they all look so good together!


----------



## keishapie1973

lluuccka said:


> Long time no see ladies' It's been crazy lately. I updated my collection and this is my silver hardware part  colors are Heather Grey / Sky / Optic White and Electric Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3386040
> View attachment 3386041



Very nice collection.....


----------



## HeatherL

lluuccka said:


> Long time no see ladies' It's been crazy lately. I updated my collection and this is my silver hardware part  colors are Heather Grey / Sky / Optic White and Electric Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3386040
> View attachment 3386041



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> Long time no see ladies' It's been crazy lately. I updated my collection and this is my silver hardware part  colors are Heather Grey / Sky / Optic White and Electric Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3386040
> View attachment 3386041



Very nice! What is the EB bag style called?


----------



## andral5

lluuccka said:


> Long time no see ladies' It's been crazy lately. I updated my collection and this is my silver hardware part  colors are Heather Grey / Sky / Optic White and Electric Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3386040
> View attachment 3386041



Ooooh, so pretty!! The Electric Blue one is soooo beautiful, so classy yet modern! Love her! What's her name?


----------



## Honeybe123

lluuccka said:


> Long time no see ladies' It's been crazy lately. I updated my collection and this is my silver hardware part  colors are Heather Grey / Sky / Optic White and Electric Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3386040
> View attachment 3386041



Silver HW is my favourite. I really like the look of the Heather grey colour. You have a lovely collection .


----------



## lluuccka

keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection.....





MKbaglover said:


> I love this collection, they all look so good together!





Honeybe123 said:


> Silver HW is my favourite. I really like the look of the Heather grey colour. You have a lovely collection .



Thank you all ladies! This is only small part of my entire collection, I think I have 30 MK bags for now ...



BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! What is the EB bag style called?





andral5 said:


> Ooooh, so pretty!! The Electric Blue one is soooo beautiful, so classy yet modern! Love her! What's her name?



EB is small Quinn satchel.


----------



## keishapie1973

This came today. My heart sank when I realized that not only was it shipped in a bag, but it was stuffed in my mail box!!!

However, she is in perfect new condition.....

Dusty Rose cross-stitched Cindy [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> This came today. My heart sank when I realized that not only was it shipped in a bag, but it was stuffed in my mail box!!!
> 
> However, she is in perfect new condition.....
> 
> Dusty Rose cross-stitched Cindy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3387021



What a cutie! I'm glad she wasn't damaged! I mean shoved in a mailbox?!?! [emoji35] Geez. At least mine usually end up on the porch.


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> This came today. My heart sank when I realized that not only was it shipped in a bag, but it was stuffed in my mail box!!!
> 
> However, she is in perfect new condition.....
> 
> Dusty Rose cross-stitched Cindy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3387021



Adorbs!!! Love the color and I'm glad she survived her harsh traveling conditions!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> What a cutie! I'm glad she wasn't damaged! I mean shoved in a mailbox?!?! [emoji35] Geez. At least mine usually end up on the porch.





Bootlover07 said:


> Adorbs!!! Love the color and I'm glad she survived her harsh traveling conditions!



Thanks!!! I've been wanting something in this color for a while. Now, maybe I can ban myself until the Fall...


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> This came today. My heart sank when I realized that not only was it shipped in a bag, but it was stuffed in my mail box!!!
> 
> However, she is in perfect new condition.....
> 
> Dusty Rose cross-stitched Cindy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3387021



This is so pretty!!!  Thank goodness no damage was done!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> This is so pretty!!!  Thank goodness no damage was done!!!



Thank you!!! I've already moved in....


----------



## Suz82

keishapie1973 said:


> This came today. My heart sank when I realized that not only was it shipped in a bag, but it was stuffed in my mail box!!!
> 
> However, she is in perfect new condition.....
> 
> Dusty Rose cross-stitched Cindy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3387021



Loving this is dusty rose [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> This came today. My heart sank when I realized that not only was it shipped in a bag, but it was stuffed in my mail box!!!
> 
> However, she is in perfect new condition.....
> 
> Dusty Rose cross-stitched Cindy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3387021



Oh, Wow!!  I'm so glad she survived the harsh treatment & still arrived perfect.  The color is so pretty & the cross stitch give this bag a feminine feel.  Congratulations!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Suz82 said:


> Loving this is dusty rose [emoji7]





cdtracing said:


> Oh, Wow!!  I'm so glad she survived the harsh treatment & still arrived perfect.  The color is so pretty & the cross stitch give this bag a feminine feel.  Congratulations!!



Thanks!!! I agree that the stitching adds a feminine flair......


----------



## MKbaglover

keishapie1973 said:


> This came today. My heart sank when I realized that not only was it shipped in a bag, but it was stuffed in my mail box!!!
> 
> However, she is in perfect new condition.....
> 
> Dusty Rose cross-stitched Cindy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3387021


I always thought Dusty Rose was pretty and it looks great on the Cindy!


----------



## keishapie1973

Thank you....


----------



## halobear

keishapie1973 said:


> This came today. My heart sank when I realized that not only was it shipped in a bag, but it was stuffed in my mail box!!!
> 
> However, she is in perfect new condition.....
> 
> Dusty Rose cross-stitched Cindy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3387021



Pretty! Where did you buy from? I ordered a Lilac Selma from Macy's and it came in a bag, no padding. I was told by a Macy's SA that .com orders actually are sent to the stores for picking and shipping.


----------



## Stephg

My new pretty, large Greenwich in dark khaki.


----------



## Suz82

Stephg said:


> My new pretty, large Greenwich in dark khaki.
> 
> View attachment 3389724



Lovely bag, I have yet to see one in person but I like the shape of them and that you can tuck it in if you want.


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> This came today. My heart sank when I realized that not only was it shipped in a bag, but it was stuffed in my mail box!!!
> 
> However, she is in perfect new condition.....
> 
> Dusty Rose cross-stitched Cindy [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3387021


She is lovely, congratulations


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Hamilton love this style bag


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> She is lovely, congratulations



Thank you.... [emoji3]


----------



## lucydee

Here are my two new totes; MK Haley Large Totes


----------



## andral5

lucydee said:


> Here are my two new totes; MK Haley Large Totes
> 
> View attachment 3392070
> View attachment 3392071
> View attachment 3392072
> View attachment 3392073


Both of them are lo-ve-ly!!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My two new babies; Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac and Blossom. Wanted two medium crossbody bags and I just love pastels!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Love how it looks
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 with my Holzweiler silk scarf


----------



## lucydee

andral5 said:


> Both of them are lo-ve-ly!!



OTE="andral5, post: 30374671, member: 550857"]Both of them are lo-ve-ly!![/QUOTE]
Thanks! I love how light they are to carry


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> My two new babies; Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac and Blossom. Wanted two medium crossbody bags and I just love pastels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392444





Norwegian Girl said:


> Love how it looks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392445
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my Holzweiler silk scarf


You got two very lovely colours. I like the lilac bag paired with your scarf.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> You got two very lovely colours. I like the lilac bag paired with your scarf.


 Thank you ! I already took her out shopping.  Love the delicate purple and the cold silver. My silkscarf has both blue and purple in it, as do most of my warderobe. Lots of pastels, white, beige, pink, light blue, navy, black and grey, so all of my bags can be paired with my clothes. Very happy with my collection


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> Thank you ! I already took her out shopping.  Love the delicate purple and the cold silver. My silkscarf has both blue and purple in it, as do most of my warderobe. Lots of pastels, white, beige, pink, light blue, navy, black and grey, so all of my bags can be paired with my clothes. Very happy with my collection



I'm sure you have a great bag collection.
I can pair all my bags in my "small" collection with my warderobe, even my very bright ones.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> I'm sure you have a great bag collection.
> I can pair all my bags in my "small" collection with my warderobe, even my very bright ones.


That's the very best ting about MK bags I think, the possebility of finding a bag that suits both you and your style


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> My two new babies; Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac and Blossom. Wanted two medium crossbody bags and I just love pastels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392444



Very pretty! I'm glad you're loving the new Lilac one. [emoji3]


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty! I'm glad you're loving the new Lilac one. [emoji3]


 I sure am. I was very hesitant after seeing the patent one, but it was love at first sight with the matte one. Can't stop looking at it


----------



## lluuccka

My new MK Collectin Gia clutch [emoji7] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hollywood H

lluuccka said:


> My new MK Collectin Gia clutch [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app



She looks great!


----------



## Suz82

my pre loved dark dune Sutton has just arrived! There's a few issues I'm not happy with so I shall be contacting the seller, described as 'new with tags' and only used for a weekend which I certainly beg to differ. Anyway she's here, the colour is more beautiful than I ever imagined and I love her. 

Now then anybody any idea how get a small stain out of the interior lining? Or should I just be brave and spot clean it gently?


----------



## MKB0925

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3394749
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my pre loved dark dune Sutton has just arrived! There's a few issues I'm not happy with so I shall be contacting the seller, described as 'new with tags' and only used for a weekend which I certainly beg to differ. Anyway she's here, the colour is more beautiful than I ever imagined and I love her.
> 
> Now then anybody any idea how get a small stain out of the interior lining? Or should I just be brave and spot clean it gently?



Gorgeous bag....I have heard dawn dish soap and try to blot it out. Good luck! Sorry the seller was not honest!


----------



## Suz82

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag....I have heard dawn dish soap and try to blot it out. Good luck! Sorry the seller was not honest!



Thankyou il try that, wasn't expecting there to be any wear and tear but there is. Still a lovely bag so I'm not letting it get me down.


----------



## Nan246

MKB0925 said:


> Gorgeous bag....I have heard dawn dish soap and try to blot it out. Good luck! Sorry the seller was not honest!


I had that happened to me too. I would get this woo lite upholstery cleaner in a can attached to a brush and lightly scrubbed the lining. I also use it to clean canvas bags too. Good luck!


----------



## Nan246

lluuccka said:


> My new MK Collectin Gia clutch [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my V3 using PurseForum mobile app


That is do dainty cute for night outs!


----------



## Hollywood H

Got them all for 50% off yesterday:
-medium Greenwich bucket bag in lilac suede leather
-large Jet Set crossbody bag in celadon soft pebbled leather
-Heartbreaker charm in lilac
-Heartbreaker charm in celadon


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Hollywood H said:


> Got them all for 50% off yesterday:
> -medium Greenwich bucket bag in lilac suede leather
> -large Jet Set crossbody bag in celadon soft pebbled leather
> -Heartbreaker charm in lilac
> -Heartbreaker charm in celadon
> 
> View attachment 3395093
> View attachment 3395092


Gorgeous!! I think it's the right time to grab bags in lilac and celadon. I'm not sure they're coming back.


----------



## paula3boys

Hollywood H said:


> Got them all for 50% off yesterday:
> -medium Greenwich bucket bag in lilac suede leather
> -large Jet Set crossbody bag in celadon soft pebbled leather
> -Heartbreaker charm in lilac
> -Heartbreaker charm in celadon
> 
> View attachment 3395093
> View attachment 3395092



Pretty!


----------



## Fendilove

Lilpaws said:


> My new lilac medium selma came today [emoji7] I love it. Interesting I've never seen a tag like this before a QR code too cute



I also bought a lilac medium Selma studded. Just wondering what colours would you coordinate this bag with. Sometimes it looks like a cool gray and sometimes has bit more purple in different light. Frustrated with what colours to coordinate with!!! The bag is absolutely lovely!


----------



## Fendilove

My studded medium Selma in lilac!! Bought this online for Mother's Day! I absolutely love the bag but having trouble coordinating it with my outfits. Help!


----------



## smileydimples

My new Dillion in Dove , she was a steal of a deal $156.00 and I didn't want to miss out on the color I love how it's a purple grey. I've been so good lately, nothing really yells at me to buy it plus I have been enjoying time with my grand daughter


----------



## Suz82

Fendilove said:


> I also bought a lilac medium Selma studded. Just wondering what colours would you coordinate this bag with. Sometimes it looks like a cool gray and sometimes has bit more purple in different light. Frustrated with what colours to coordinate with!!! The bag is absolutely lovely!



I think lilac looks great with corals and mints shades. Would even look great next to a dark outfit x


----------



## Suz82

smileydimples said:


> My new Dillion in Dove , she was a steal of a deal $156.00 and I didn't want to miss out on the color I love how it's a purple grey. I've been so good lately, nothing really yells at me to buy it plus I have been enjoying time with my grand daughter



If I remember rightly is this a new grand daughter? Congratulations if it is [emoji175]

Love the Dillon, dove is one of those colours that looks like it can change in lighting x


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3395344
> 
> My studded medium Selma in lilac!! Bought this online for Mother's Day! I absolutely love the bag but having trouble coordinating it with my outfits. Help!


 Gorgeous! I have a Jet Set Travel Crossbody in Lilac and I pair it with grey, white, light pink, light blue, navy, black, beige, dark grey....you can really pair it to lots of colors as this particular lilac is a cold shade with hints of grey.


----------



## Hollywood H

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3395344
> 
> My studded medium Selma in lilac!! Bought this online for Mother's Day! I absolutely love the bag but having trouble coordinating it with my outfits. Help!


I think lilac goes with many outfits, especially neutrals. I also like to pair lilac with mint green colours lile celadon.



smileydimples said:


> My new Dillion in Dove , she was a steal of a deal $156.00 and I didn't want to miss out on the color I love how it's a purple grey. I've been so good lately, nothing really yells at me to buy it plus I have been enjoying time with my grand daughter


The Dillon is a great bag.  When i saw dove in stores i tought the colour has some blue hints in it.


----------



## Fendilove

smileydimples said:


> My new Dillion in Dove , she was a steal of a deal $156.00 and I didn't want to miss out on the color I love how it's a purple grey. I've been so good lately, nothing really yells at me to buy it plus I have been enjoying time with my grand daughter



Lovely bag and colour! Is your Dillon small? If so do you have any pics comparing it with a medium selma? I want to see how they look beside each other! Anxiously waiting for mine!


----------



## Hollywood H

Fendilove said:


> Lovely bag and colour! Is your Dillon small? If so do you have any pics comparing it with a medium selma? I want to see how they look beside each other! Anxiously waiting for mine!



I have a picture with a medium Selma and a small Dillon. If you need mod shots, i have them as well.


----------



## Fendilove

This is amazing! Thank you so much! The dillon is definitely a cute bag. Are you able to fit the essentials? Trying to find youtube videos and there aren't many about the dillon....


----------



## Hollywood H

Fendilove said:


> This is amazing! Thank you so much! The dillon is definitely a cute bag. Are you able to fit the essentials? Trying to find youtube videos and there aren't many about the dillon....


I'm able to fit the essentials (wallet, card holder, keys, lipstick, paper tissues). The bag can hold a jet set continetall wallet, but i prefer smaller wallets nowadays and extra card holders.


----------



## ubo22

Hollywood H said:


> Got them all for 50% off yesterday:
> -medium Greenwich bucket bag in lilac suede leather
> -large Jet Set crossbody bag in celadon soft pebbled leather
> -Heartbreaker charm in lilac
> -Heartbreaker charm in celadon
> 
> View attachment 3395093
> View attachment 3395092


I love these colors, materials (suede and soft leather) and bag styles.  Great finds!


----------



## Stephg

Hollywood H said:


> I have a picture with a medium Selma and a small Dillon. If you need mod shots, i have them as well.
> View attachment 3395842



Yes please! I was looking at this bag as well but unsure if the size.


----------



## Hollywood H

Stephg said:


> Yes please! I was looking at this bag as well but unsure if the size.








Hope this helps.


----------



## Fendilove

thank you! the small dillon looks like a good crossbody with handles... As long as the essentials can fit... and I also like the smaller wallets so I think it should be ok.


----------



## Hollywood H

It's a nice change to have a crossbody bag with handles.


----------



## MKB0925

smileydimples said:


> My new Dillion in Dove , she was a steal of a deal $156.00 and I didn't want to miss out on the color I love how it's a purple grey. I've been so good lately, nothing really yells at me to buy it plus I have been enjoying time with my grand daughter



Very pretty and great deal! I have a Dove jet set tote and love it! Such a great color!


----------



## Stephg

Hollywood H said:


> View attachment 3396061
> 
> View attachment 3396062
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks for posting the mod shots!


----------



## Sandra.AT

One of these bags or even both will be sold this week
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so i need to say goodbye [emoji22] i think i will miss the silver one but to get one lv bag 2mk bags have to leave


----------



## ubo22

Sandra.AT said:


> One of these bags or even both will be sold this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i need to say goodbye [emoji22] i think i will miss the silver one but to get one lv bag 2mk bags have to leave


Those are both really pretty.  Sorry to see them go.


----------



## smileydimples

Suz82 said:


> If I remember rightly is this a new grand daughter? Congratulations if it is [emoji175]
> 
> Love the Dillon, dove is one of those colours that looks like it can change in lighting x



Yes it is thank you....it's such a blessing and I'm loving every minute of it. She is something else always smiling. That's why I love dove , I'm glad I found her


----------



## Aya89

Sandra.AT said:


> One of these bags or even both will be sold this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i need to say goodbye [emoji22] i think i will miss the silver one but to get one lv bag 2mk bags have to leave



The silver sutton is rare, you should keep it[emoji7]


----------



## Suz82

smileydimples said:


> Yes it is thank you....it's such a blessing and I'm loving every minute of it. She is something else always smiling. That's why I love dove , I'm glad I found her



Oh I bet you are, must be an unreal feeling of love and joy.


----------



## smileydimples

Suz82 said:


> Oh I bet you are, must be an unreal feeling of love and joy.


Yes it is


----------



## Suz82

found these cute ballet shoes to match my DD Sutton [emoji7]


----------



## Hollywood H

My whole collection (more pictures are in the "post your entire MK collection...)


----------



## Fendilove

My black Dillon in small size and jet set card holder are here and I absolutely love it!!!! So glad I bought it!!!!


----------



## Fendilove

Hollywood H said:


> My whole collection (more pictures are in the "post your entire MK collection...)
> View attachment 3399777



You have a beautiful collection. I love the pops of colour!


----------



## B_girl_

My new baby! Chevron


----------



## Hollywood H

B_girl_ said:


> View attachment 3399898
> 
> 
> 
> My new baby! Chevron


Wow, that's a great bag! Which colour is it?


----------



## B_girl_

Thank you! I know one of the colors is Coral, I'm not sure if the lighter pink is pale pink or not? And not quite sure about the other color! All it says on the tag is coral haha


----------



## HeatherL

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3399731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found these cute ballet shoes to match my DD Sutton [emoji7]



Perfect!  Love this!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3399731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found these cute ballet shoes to match my DD Sutton [emoji7]


Love them and they match perfectly


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollywood H said:


> My whole collection (more pictures are in the "post your entire MK collection...)
> View attachment 3399777


Gorgeous [emoji175]!


----------



## Suz82

HeatherL said:


> Perfect!  Love this!!





myluvofbags said:


> Love them and they match perfectly



Thanks ladies [emoji178]


----------



## MDT

Hollywood H said:


> My whole collection (more pictures are in the "post your entire MK collection...)
> View attachment 3399777



Wow, so many amazing colors in your collection!


----------



## Ajcalvet

The studded Hamilton is my favorite MK piece!


----------



## chasy093

Sandra.AT said:


> One of these bags or even both will be sold this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3396189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i need to say goodbye [emoji22] i think i will miss the silver one but to get one lv bag 2mk bags have to leave


should keep Silver Sutton!!


----------



## chasy093

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3399838
> View attachment 3399841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My black Dillon in small size and jet set card holder are here and I absolutely love it!!!! So glad I bought it!!!!


Beautiful collections!


----------



## Hollywood H

Ajcalvet said:


> View attachment 3402001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The studded Hamilton is my favorite MK piece!


I really like your neon yellow Selma messenger!


----------



## Suz82

Ajcalvet said:


> View attachment 3402001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The studded Hamilton is my favorite MK piece!



Lovely collection, love the purple and neon [emoji7][emoji171][emoji169]


----------



## Nan246

A little sunshine! Sutton in sun!


----------



## Nan246




----------



## cny1941

Nan246 said:


> View attachment 3402968



Oh wow..I want to have this bag. Love this shade of yellow [emoji173]️


----------



## ScoutMinion

Ajcalvet said:


> View attachment 3402001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The studded Hamilton is my favorite MK piece!


The purple one oh wow


----------



## Nan246

cny1941 said:


> Oh wow..I want to have this bag. Love this shade of yellow [emoji173]️


Thank you Cny! I love all your suttons! Thanks for posting the comparison of sizes. I like the medium size best for my shorty self! I love your small one so cute!


----------



## cameragirlla145

Ajcalvet said:


> View attachment 3402001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The studded Hamilton is my favorite MK piece!


That yellow!


----------



## cny1941

Nan246 said:


> Thank you Cny! I love all your suttons! Thanks for posting the comparison of sizes. I like the medium size best for my shorty self! I love your small one so cute!



You're welcome! Love the medium sutton too [emoji173]️ perfect size not too big not too small and so comfy to carry. The small one is adorable good for weekend when you don't carry much [emoji4]


----------



## CoachMaven

^^ Thank you for those pictures, that really helped!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I went a little shopping happy at Dillards this weekend, all on sale:


----------



## myluvofbags

addicted2shoppn said:


> I went a little shopping happy at Dillards this weekend, all on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405752


Ooh, I like the colors


----------



## SEWDimples

My new MK Collection bags in 1st picture. 2nd picture is the Zip Top Miranda I purchased about 1 1/2 ago.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

SEWDimples said:


> My new MK Collection bags in 1st picture. 2nd picture is the Zip Top Miranda I purchased about 1 1/2 ago.
> View attachment 3405867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405868


Love all your bags!! Especially the Miranda! Lucky you!


----------



## andral5

SEWDimples said:


> My new MK Collection bags in 1st picture. 2nd picture is the Zip Top Miranda I purchased about 1 1/2 ago.
> View attachment 3405867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405868


Lovely!! All of them!


----------



## Suz82

addicted2shoppn said:


> I went a little shopping happy at Dillards this weekend, all on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405752


Love the colours of these [emoji7]


SEWDimples said:


> My new MK Collection bags in 1st picture. 2nd picture is the Zip Top Miranda I purchased about 1 1/2 ago.
> View attachment 3405867
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405868


Nice bags, love the one on the first pic on the right.


----------



## SEWDimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> Love all your bags!! Especially the Miranda! Lucky you!



Thank you!



andral5 said:


> Lovely!! All of them!



Thanks!



Suz82 said:


> Love the colours of these [emoji7]
> 
> Nice bags, love the one on the first pic on the right.



Thanks. Miranda Medium Leather Shoulder bag in Cornflower.


----------



## Suz82

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Miranda Medium Leather Shoulder bag in Cornflower.



It's a stunning colour x


----------



## Ness7386

addicted2shoppn said:


> I went a little shopping happy at Dillards this weekend, all on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405752


Oooh, I love the colors.  I don't own anything in this color.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Ness7386 said:


> Oooh, I love the colors.  I don't own anything in this color.



Thanks! The pink grapefruit and peach colors seem to be on sale in almost all styles everywhere. This got me in trouble because I just ordered the matching iPhone case and pom pom keychain!


----------



## MDT

Nan246 said:


> View attachment 3402968



 this color! Makes me want to grab a yellow bag out of my closet now!


----------



## paula3boys

addicted2shoppn said:


> Thanks! The pink grapefruit and peach colors seem to be on sale in almost all styles everywhere. This got me in trouble because I just ordered the matching iPhone case and pom pom keychain!



Do you mean peach Pom keychain? I hadn't seen pink grapefruit so wondered


----------



## Suz82

Dusty rose is finally mine! So so happy to have this is my collection! I'm in love with the colour, such a beautiful neutral to add to my collection [emoji4]


----------



## addicted2shoppn

paula3boys said:


> Do you mean peach Pom keychain? I hadn't seen pink grapefruit so wondered



The Rhea backpack I bought is both peach and pink grapefruit colors. So yes, the pom is peach. The iPhone case is pink grapefruit.


----------



## SEWDimples

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3409763
> 
> 
> Dusty rose is finally mine! So so happy to have this is my collection! I'm in love with the colour, such a beautiful neutral to add to my collection [emoji4]



Congrats! Love the color. Enjoy!


----------



## Nan246

MDT said:


> this color! Makes me want to grab a yellow bag out of my closet now!


Thanks! MDT! Which style do you have? I only have this one. Had a Dillion in sun but returned it. Small for my junk lol. Please post your yellow bag! In the mood for yellow.


----------



## Nan246

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3409763
> 
> 
> Dusty rose is finally mine! So so happy to have this is my collection! I'm in love with the colour, such a beautiful neutral to add to my collection [emoji4]


Nice Suz! I was expecting a sutton dr for you! Nice with studs!


----------



## Suz82

Nan246 said:


> Nice Suz! I was expecting a sutton dr for you! Nice with studs!



Selma messengers seem to be my other guilty pleasure for when I want to be hands free lol this is number 4 [emoji106] but yeah I wouldn't turn down a DR Sutton if it came my way [emoji23]


----------



## Stephg

My 2 new additions. Large black Bedford bowling satchel, oldie but a goodie! And a black fuschia izzy! Didn't mean to get 2 black bags but I loved them both!


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> My 2 new additions. Large black Bedford bowling satchel, oldie but a goodie! And a black fuschia izzy! Didn't mean to get 2 black bags but I loved them both!
> 
> View attachment 3410208



I can see why you got them both & they are two completely different styles, both which are beautiful in black!!
Enjoy!


----------



## Fendilove

Love the colour combo of your izzy!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!

Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.



Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.



Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton 



Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet



Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.



Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ubo22

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> View attachment 3412063
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3412064
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> View attachment 3412069
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> View attachment 3412070
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> View attachment 3412075
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!


Norwegian Girl, you've built a lovely collection.  I love your bag and color choices!  Everything coordinates beautifully.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

ubo22 said:


> Norwegian Girl, you've built a lovely collection.  I love your bag and color choices!  Everything coordinates beautifully.


Thank you so much! I am very happy with my collection as I find it to be a good blend of seasonal bags and neutrals. I'm so glad I've been able to locate colors I missed out on and that complets my collection. All my bags match with different cashmere/silk scarves from Holzweiler, and all my shoes/coats/jackets. Whatever bag I chose for the day will match with every detail of my outfit. I love how a bag just tops it all of..


----------



## BeachBagGal

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> View attachment 3412063
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3412064
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> View attachment 3412069
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> View attachment 3412070
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> View attachment 3412075
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!


Very pretty collection and a nice combo of neutrals! Thanks for sharing.  Love looking at collection pix.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

BeachBagGal said:


> Very pretty collection and a nice combo of neutrals! Thanks for sharing.  Love looking at collection pix.


 Thanks! I love to see collection photos too, it's Interesting to see different colors and bags.


----------



## HeatherL

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> View attachment 3412063
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3412064
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> View attachment 3412069
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> View attachment 3412070
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> View attachment 3412075
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful collection!  I love the color choices with the different sizes and styles!  It's very well rounded.


----------



## Hollywood H

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> View attachment 3412063
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3412064
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> View attachment 3412069
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> View attachment 3412070
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> View attachment 3412075
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!


You've got a lovely collection!


----------



## keishapie1973

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> View attachment 3412063
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3412064
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> View attachment 3412069
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> View attachment 3412070
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> View attachment 3412075
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!



Very nice collection!!! I really love your ballet Selma. Everytime I see a reveal, I think about hunting down one...


----------



## Norwegian Girl

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful collection!  I love the color choices with the different sizes and styles!  It's very well rounded.


Thank you very much!


Hollywood H said:


> You've got a lovely collection!


Thank you!


keishapie1973 said:


> Very nice collection!!! I really love your ballet Selma. Everytime I see a reveal, I think about hunting down one...


Thank you! Yes, the ballet color is truely beautiful. Hope you find it!


----------



## Suz82

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> View attachment 3412063
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3412064
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> View attachment 3412069
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> View attachment 3412070
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> View attachment 3412075
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!



Really lovely collection, I love all the soft, feminine shades.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Suz82 said:


> Really lovely collection, I love all the soft, feminine shades.


Than you very much! Glad you like it!


----------



## Stephg

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> View attachment 3412063
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3412064
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> View attachment 3412069
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> View attachment 3412070
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> View attachment 3412075
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!



Beauties! [emoji3]


----------



## smileydimples

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> View attachment 3412063
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3412064
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> View attachment 3412069
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> View attachment 3412070
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> View attachment 3412075
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!


You have a wonderful collection love it thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Stephg said:


> Beauties! [emoji3]


Thanks! Took me a while to get here, but I'm very happy with it!


smileydimples said:


> You have a wonderful collection love it thank you so much for sharing


You're welcome! So glad you like it! TPF is full of great collections, so happy to share mine!


----------



## maricharlie85

Norwegian Girl said:


> Finally got around to get a new camera to take some decent photos of my collection. Here it is!
> 
> Picture 1: My Jet set family. Jet set multifunctional tote in Fuchsia, Jet Set tote in Dark Dune, and medium Jet Set Crossover Travel in Blossom and Lilac.
> View attachment 3412063
> 
> 
> Picture 2: My Selma family. Medium Selma in Ballet, large Selma in Pearl Grey, large colorblock Selma in peanut, white, nude, medium Selma in Pale Blue.
> View attachment 3412064
> 
> 
> Picture 3: My Hamilton family. European EW Hamilton in Dark Dune, NS Black/ Silver Specchio Hamilton, NS Hamilton in Navy, and NS Pearl Grey Silver Specchio Hamilton
> View attachment 3412069
> 
> 
> Picture 4: Medium Selma and medium Cynthia in Ballet
> View attachment 3412070
> 
> 
> Picture 5: My shoe collection and evening purse. Fulton ballerina in Pale Blue and Blossom, Berkley Black Python and matching shoes.
> View attachment 3412075
> 
> 
> Very much in love with my collection! Thanks for letting me share!




You have a beautiful collection! I like so much the Fuchsia one, it has a really bright colour! You have so many! Lucky you!


----------



## Norwegian Girl

maricharlie85 said:


> You have a beautiful collection! I like so much the Fuchsia one, it has a really bright colour! You have so many! Lucky you!


 Thank you! Yes, I have quite a few bags, and they all serve different outfits in my closet. I have made some very good deals along the way, and it has taken years. I have only ended up selling one of my bags, and that was the pale pink studded medium selma. I never should have bought studs. Bought the ballet Selma for that money, and I'm very happy that I did. I'm glad you liked my collection!


----------



## Pinkalicious

Medium blush Ava!!!! This is by far my fave MK color. So versatile and unique!


----------



## smileydimples

Pinkalicious said:


> Medium blush Ava!!!! This is by far my fave MK color. So versatile and unique!
> 
> View attachment 3414961


So jelly.............Love her!!!!!  Enjoy


----------



## Pinkalicious

smileydimples said:


> So jelly.............Love her!!!!!  Enjoy



Thanks[emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Bootlover07

My new medium mandarin Selma!! So excited to have a new pop of color in addition to my cobalt bags!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Pinkalicious said:


> Medium blush Ava!!!! This is by far my fave MK color. So versatile and unique!
> 
> View attachment 3414961



So pretty! Totally your style bag. [emoji3]. Enjoy her!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> My new medium mandarin Selma!! So excited to have a new pop of color in addition to my cobalt bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415439
> View attachment 3415440



I LOVE the color Mandarin! One of my fav MK more vibrant colors.


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> My new medium mandarin Selma!! So excited to have a new pop of color in addition to my cobalt bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3415439
> View attachment 3415440



Love this!!!!


----------



## yvimaus

My new Michael Kors Jet Set bag! The colour is dove! It has silver hardware!


----------



## HeatherL

yvimaus said:


> View attachment 3415905
> 
> My new Michael Kors Jet Set bag! The colour is dove! It has silver hardware!



Very nice bag & this color is beautiful!!


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> I LOVE the color Mandarin! One of my fav MK more vibrant colors.



Mine too!! It's much brighter than I remember lol!!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Love this!!!!



Thank you!! Are you still loving your jet set tote? I'm thinking of getting another one [emoji51]


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this on vacation, medium Savannah in Celadon


----------



## Fendilove

My New Bedford crossbody in navy. The leather is so soft!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3417774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Bedford crossbody in navy. The leather is so soft!



Love it!


----------



## MKB0925

Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3399731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found these cute ballet shoes to match my DD Sutton [emoji7]



Those look great together!


----------



## MKB0925

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3417774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My New Bedford crossbody in navy. The leather is so soft!



Love it!


----------



## Suz82

MKB0925 said:


> Those look great together!



Thankyou [emoji4]


----------



## hollymable

My new Selby medium messenger in dark dune


----------



## Stephg

hollymable said:


> View attachment 3421920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Selby medium messenger in dark dune



Beautiful, love DD.


----------



## keishapie1973

halobear said:


> Pretty! Where did you buy from? I ordered a Lilac Selma from Macy's and it came in a bag, no padding. I was told by a Macy's SA that .com orders actually are sent to the stores for picking and shipping.



Thank you!!! I'm sorry. I'm just seeing this post. I purchased from a seller on eBay. It still had all the original wrappings on the bag. Thankfully, it wasn't damaged in shipping...[emoji3]


----------



## keishapie1973

I'm supposed to be on a ban but this popped up for a really great price. I've wanted this bag (and this color) every since I saw the blue one that lluuccka posted....

Small Quinn in cherry [emoji7]


----------



## Hollywood H

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm supposed to be on a ban but this popped up for a really great price. I've wanted this bag (and this color) every since I saw the blue one that lluuccka posted....
> 
> Small Quinn in cherry [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3422543



Wow, great colour!


----------



## OrganizedHome

(Not Everything Is Michael Kors, But I Did Get Three Pieces)
Just Sharing My Dillard's Haul.
My Local Store Had Almost Every Designer 50% Off Plus Additional 40%. 
Purchased Everything For $280 Tax Included.


----------



## Bootlover07

OrganizedHome said:


> (Not Everything Is Michael Kors, But I Did Get Three Pieces)
> Just Sharing My Dillard's Haul.
> My Local Store Had Almost Every Designer 50% Off Plus Additional 40%.
> Purchased Everything For $280 Tax Included.
> 
> View attachment 3422588



Nice! I love your tote! Was this clearance or was everything on sale?


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm supposed to be on a ban but this popped up for a really great price. I've wanted this bag (and this color) every since I saw the blue one that lluuccka posted....
> 
> Small Quinn in cherry [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3422543



Ohhh so pretty! This will be such a nice pop of color against a black outfit. I just love black & red together.


----------



## BeachBagGal

OrganizedHome said:


> (Not Everything Is Michael Kors, But I Did Get Three Pieces)
> Just Sharing My Dillard's Haul.
> My Local Store Had Almost Every Designer 50% Off Plus Additional 40%.
> Purchased Everything For $280 Tax Included.
> 
> View attachment 3422588



Wow great deals! Nice!


----------



## keishapie1973

Hollywood H said:


> Wow, great colour!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Ohhh so pretty! This will be such a nice pop of color against a black outfit. I just love black & red together.



Thanks!!!! I was thinking the same thing.....


----------



## OrganizedHome

Bootlover07 said:


> Nice! I love your tote! Was this clearance or was everything on sale?



It was on all permanently reduced merchandise (basically clearance). Thank You.


----------



## cny1941

My recent purchases [emoji162]
Luggage pocket tote and fuschia top zip tote


----------



## Designervintage

addicted2shoppn said:


> I went a little shopping happy at Dillards this weekend, all on sale:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405752



Amazing colors and styles [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7], congrats!!


----------



## Designervintage

cny1941 said:


> My recent purchases [emoji162]
> Luggage pocket tote and fuschia top zip tote
> 
> View attachment 3423332



Wowww, both are beautiful, but I absolutely love the luggage pocket tote!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Designervintage

hollymable said:


> View attachment 3421920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Selby medium messenger in dark dune



Such a cute bag and size [emoji5][emoji173]️


----------



## hollymable

Designervintage said:


> Such a cute bag and size [emoji5][emoji173]️


Thank you! I love that it's soft, pebbled leather and structured. I also love smaller bags that are still big enough to hold everything that I carry.


----------



## cny1941

Designervintage said:


> Wowww, both are beautiful, but I absolutely love the luggage pocket tote!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you [emoji4] love the pocket tote too, perfect work bag for hauling around my stuff


----------



## Glttglam

keishapie1973 said:


> I'm supposed to be on a ban but this popped up for a really great price. I've wanted this bag (and this color) every since I saw the blue one that lluuccka posted....
> 
> Small Quinn in cherry [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3422543



Beautiful!


----------



## Glttglam

cny1941 said:


> My recent purchases [emoji162]
> Luggage pocket tote and fuschia top zip tote
> 
> View attachment 3423332



Both are beautiful!


----------



## cny1941

Glttglam said:


> Both are beautiful!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

cny1941 said:


> My recent purchases [emoji162]
> Luggage pocket tote and fuschia top zip tote
> 
> View attachment 3423332



Both bags are beautiful.  I'm sure you're going to enjoy both of them!


----------



## cny1941

cdtracing said:


> Both bags are beautiful.  I'm sure you're going to enjoy both of them!



Thank you [emoji173]️ you can say that again, both are roomy and comfy. Love them [emoji4]


----------



## HeatherL

cny1941 said:


> My recent purchases [emoji162]
> Luggage pocket tote and fuschia top zip tote
> 
> View attachment 3423332



Very nice bags!  I especially love fuchsia!


----------



## cny1941

HeatherL said:


> Very nice bags!  I especially love fuchsia!



Thank you [emoji4] this tote has been my fav for the whole week. Glad to have this color back [emoji177]


----------



## cameragirlla145

such a pretty red!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> Thank you [emoji4] this tote has been my fav for the whole week. Glad to have this color back [emoji177]



That's how I feel about mandarin!! I love your jet set top zip, such a great bag!


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> That's how I feel about mandarin!! I love your jet set top zip, such a great bag!



Thank you [emoji4] mandarin is a great color to have and I love it on Selma. This is one of the color MK should bring back [emoji173]️


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> Thank you [emoji4] mandarin is a great color to have and I love it on Selma. This is one of the color MK should bring back [emoji173]️



I totally agree! He's had other oranges that haven't been nearly as awesome! Clementine was pretty but way to bright for a bigger bag (IMO anyway). I think the hint of red in mandarin keeps it from being too overwhelming.


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> I totally agree! He's had other oranges that haven't been nearly as awesome! Clementine was pretty but way to bright for a bigger bag (IMO anyway). I think the hint of red in mandarin keeps it from being too overwhelming.



Totally agreed! [emoji4]


----------



## Fendilove

I loved the size of the small Dillon so much that I snatched another one that was on sale on the mk.ca site. Say hello to this beauty. Small Dillon in pale pink with ghw. I really really like it!


----------



## Stephg

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3431211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the size of the small Dillon so much that I snatched another one that was on sale on the mk.ca site. Say hello to this beauty. Small Dillon in pale pink with ghw. I really really like it!



So cute, love the colour.


----------



## dannianddi

Fendilove said:


> View attachment 3431211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the size of the small Dillon so much that I snatched another one that was on sale on the mk.ca site. Say hello to this beauty. Small Dillon in pale pink with ghw. I really really like it!



I have this in large, love the color and size of yours!


----------



## ubo22

My newly acquired large dark dune Selma.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> My newly acquired large dark dune Selma.
> View attachment 3434696



Outstanding!!!  Congratulations on this beauty!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Outstanding!!!  Congratulations on this beauty!!


Thank you, cdtracing.  I was originally going to get this one with studs, but ultimately decided to go plain.  I love it!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Thank you, cdtracing.  I was originally going to get this one with studs, but ultimately decided to go plain.  I love it!



Plain is definitely classic but studs would be nice too!!  DD is such an awesome color!!  I'm so happy you finally got one & brand spanking new to boot!!!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Plain is definitely classic but studs would be nice too!!  DD is such an awesome color!!  I'm so happy you finally got one & brand spanking new to boot!!!!


Yeah, I got so lucky finding this one new and still wrapped up.


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> My newly acquired large dark dune Selma.
> View attachment 3434696



Great find! This bag is timeless [emoji173]️ congrats!


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> Great find! This bag is timeless [emoji173]️ congrats!


Thank you.  I don't plan on ever letting go of this one.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Yeah, I got so lucky finding this one new and still wrapped up.



Still wrapped up in original packing is the icing on the cake!!!  This bag was meant for you!!!


----------



## jeep317

My siggy collection, the only two I wanted & finally got!


----------



## Stephg

jeep317 said:


> My siggy collection, the only two I wanted & finally got!



Love the Grayson!


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> My newly acquired large dark dune Selma.
> View attachment 3434696



Loving DD on this pretty Selma!


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Loving DD on this pretty Selma!


Thank you.


----------



## ubo22

Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage. Below are large navy/white/luggage tri-color Sutton, black n/s Hamilton tote w/shw, and dark dune n/s Hamilton tote w/ghw.


----------



## dannianddi

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage. Below are large navy/white/luggage tri-color Sutton, black n/s Hamilton tote w/shw, and dark dune n/s Hamilton tote w/ghw.
> View attachment 3435749



Soo pretty and neat [emoji7]I need a cleaner display!


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> Soo pretty and neat [emoji7]I need a cleaner display!


Thank you.  Lots of re-organizing occurred to get to this point.


----------



## Stephg

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage. Below are large navy/white/luggage tri-color Sutton, black n/s Hamilton tote w/shw, and dark dune n/s Hamilton tote w/ghw.
> View attachment 3435749



Amazing collection!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage. Below are large navy/white/luggage tri-color Sutton, black n/s Hamilton tote w/shw, and dark dune n/s Hamilton tote w/ghw.
> View attachment 3435749



I'm loving your collection!!!


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> Amazing collection!





cdtracing said:


> I'm loving your collection!!!




  Thank you!


----------



## ubo22

Here's my new dark dune/black Izzy n/s reversible tote


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Here's my new dark dune/black Izzy n/s reversible tote
> View attachment 3436745



That's a great bag!!  Is the DD color very different in regular leather from the Saffiano Leather?


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> That's a great bag!!  Is the DD color very different in regular leather from the Saffiano Leather?


Hi cdtracing, I compared the soft leather Izzy to my saffiano leather Selma.  The dark dune color on soft leather is more brown/beige than dark dune on saffiano leather, which is more brown/grey.  They aren't comparable, but I wouldn't be trying to match them.  I adore dark dune in saffiano leather and also like it in soft leather.  Totally different textures and uses.


----------



## dannianddi

I just got my Specchio Hamilton in rose gold. Which do you like better, rose gold or the silver ?


----------



## ubo22

dannianddi said:


> I just got my Specchio Hamilton in rose gold. Which do you like better, rose gold or the silver ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436829


Both!


----------



## cny1941

dannianddi said:


> I just got my Specchio Hamilton in rose gold. Which do you like better, rose gold or the silver ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436829



Both are beautiful [emoji173]️ I'm leaning toward rose gold, the one I never had.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Hi cdtracing, I compared the soft leather Izzy to my saffiano leather Selma.  The dark dune color on soft leather is more brown/beige than dark dune on saffiano leather, which is more brown/grey.  They aren't comparable, but I wouldn't be trying to match them.  I adore dark dune in saffiano leather and also like it in soft leather.  Totally different textures and uses.
> View attachment 3436823



Thanks, Ubo!  That's pretty much what I though from examining multiple pics of different bags in Dark Dune while I been on the search for my large Selma.  Glad to know for sure from someone who has both Saffiano & soft leather!!!


----------



## Stephg

ubo22 said:


> Here's my new dark dune/black Izzy n/s reversible tote
> View attachment 3436745



Love izzy, beautiful colour! [emoji3]


----------



## dannianddi

cny1941 said:


> Both are beautiful [emoji173]️ I'm leaning toward rose gold, the one I never had.



I'm thinking rose gold too! That was a hard find for me in my price range lol


----------



## myluvofbags

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage. Below are large navy/white/luggage tri-color Sutton, black n/s Hamilton tote w/shw, and dark dune n/s Hamilton tote w/ghw.
> View attachment 3435749


Great color choices and easy access setup


----------



## ubo22

Stephg said:


> Love izzy, beautiful colour! [emoji3]


Thank you.  I love it, too!


myluvofbags said:


> Great color choices and easy access setup


Thank you.


----------



## BeachBagGal

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage. Below are large navy/white/luggage tri-color Sutton, black n/s Hamilton tote w/shw, and dark dune n/s Hamilton tote w/ghw.
> View attachment 3435749



Very nice! LOVE that sapphire!


----------



## ubo22

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! LOVE that sapphire!


Thank you.  So do I!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Here's my large Selma collection from left to right...sapphire, malachite, heather grey, dark dune, and luggage. Below are large navy/white/luggage tri-color Sutton, black n/s Hamilton tote w/shw, and dark dune n/s Hamilton tote w/ghw.
> View attachment 3435749



Ubo, I have been meaning to ask....where did you find the individual, enclosed compartments that you have your Sutton & Hamiltons in???  That's a wonderful organizational product!  I have all my bags set up like yours but they are all in their dust bags lined up on the shelves in the closet.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Ubo, I have been meaning to ask....where did you find the individual, enclosed compartments that you have your Sutton & Hamiltons in???  That's a wonderful organizational product!  I have all my bags set up like yours but they are all in their dust bags lined up on the shelves in the closet.


They're the linen sweater boxes from The Container Store.  Perfect fit for most of my handbags, but pricey.  I always wait until they're on sale to purchase.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> They're the linen sweater boxes from The Container Store.  Perfect fit for most of my handbags, but pricey.  I always wait until they're on sale to purchase.



Fabulous idea!!!


----------



## Sandra.AT

have you seen the new MK bag called "Mercer"? I saw it and i think it looks beautiful .. the leather is so soft and it is a light weighted bag which you can put on the shoulder and crossbody with a strap..  I love the plum and oyster colour on this bag..
I saw also the new interion lining and I like it.. this bag have just the lining in the middle pocket..
What do you think about this bag? Will it be a classic one or will it quickly disappear? 

http://www.michaelkors.com/mercer-large-bonded-leather-tote/_/R-US_30F6GM9T3L?No=6&color=0230


----------



## dannianddi

Sandra.AT said:


> have you seen the new MK bag called "Mercer"? I saw it and i think it looks beautiful .. the leather is so soft and it is a light weighted bag which you can put on the shoulder and crossbody with a strap..  I love the plum and oyster colour on this bag..
> I saw also the new interion lining and I like it.. this bag have just the lining in the middle pocket..
> What do you think about this bag? Will it be a classic one or will it quickly disappear?
> 
> http://www.michaelkors.com/mercer-large-bonded-leather-tote/_/R-US_30F6GM9T3L?No=6&color=0230



I saw the Mercer in stores and love it. Kinda wish it had more colors. But other than that it's a beauty.


----------



## smileydimples

My new addition Medium Savannah in Misty Rose got her for a steal 139.
figured I better get what I want before all the sales stop, plus I sold a few bags so why not


----------



## cdtracing

^^^ Pretty!!


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> My new addition Medium Savannah in Misty Rose got her for a steal 139.
> figured I better get what I want before all the sales stop, plus I sold a few bags so why not



Love the color and what a price!  Congrats?


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> My new addition Medium Savannah in Misty Rose got her for a steal 139.
> figured I better get what I want before all the sales stop, plus I sold a few bags so why not



So pretty [emoji177] love misty rose. I almost bought this bag too, the deal was so good [emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> ^^^ Pretty!!


Thank you


HeatherL said:


> Love the color and what a price!  Congrats?


 Thank you .... I know huh what a price. 


cny1941 said:


> So pretty [emoji177] love misty rose. I almost bought this bag too, the deal was so good [emoji4]


Thank you Yes me too it's such a pretty color. I couldn't resist and I tried , but with the price I went for it. So glad I did


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> My new addition Medium Savannah in Misty Rose got her for a steal 139.
> figured I better get what I want before all the sales stop, plus I sold a few bags so why not



So pretty and girly pink!


----------



## Glttglam

smileydimples said:


> [emoji813]My new addition Medium Savannah in Misty Rose got her for a steal 139.
> figured I better get what I want before all the sales stop, plus I sold a few bags so why not


Wow, it's very nice[emoji2] What store was the sale in?


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> So pretty and girly pink!


Thank you ... I'm a purple and pink girl so she fits perfectly


Glttglam said:


> Wow, it's very nice[emoji2] What store was the sale in?


Lord and Taylor


----------



## hollymable

smileydimples said:


> My new addition Medium Savannah in Misty Rose got her for a steal 139.
> figured I better get what I want before all the sales stop, plus I sold a few bags so why not


So pretty and great price! Is this in the regular saffiano leather or the shiny patent leather?


----------



## smileydimples

hollymable said:


> So pretty and great price! Is this in the regular saffiano leather or the shiny patent leather?


Thank you , It's regular Saffiano


----------



## Stephg

Was regretting selling my fuschia Selma. Liked having the pop of colour for summer or even against a dark coat in winter. Came across this beauty, fuschia Tristan with silver hardware. Had Tristans in the past and loved them. So easy to carry and not heavy at all. [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

L





Stephg said:


> Was regretting selling my fuschia Selma. Liked having the pop of colour for summer or even against a dark coat in winter. Came across this beauty, fuschia Tristan with silver hardware. Had Tristans in the past and loved them. So easy to carry and not heavy at all. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3441968



Love this bag and color! Leather looks so soft. [emoji3]


----------



## HeatherL

Stephg said:


> Was regretting selling my fuschia Selma. Liked having the pop of colour for summer or even against a dark coat in winter. Came across this beauty, fuschia Tristan with silver hardware. Had Tristans in the past and loved them. So easy to carry and not heavy at all. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3441968



Love this!  Not that I don't love my Selma, but I think this is a great trade off for a Fuchsia Selma!


----------



## Stephg

BeachBagGal said:


> L
> 
> Love this bag and color! Leather looks so soft. [emoji3]



It's so deliciously soft!



HeatherL said:


> Love this!  Not that I don't love my Selma, but I think this is a great trade off for a Fuchsia Selma!



Right! I already have 2 selmas so felt like maybe a squishy pink bag would hit the mark. Ah love it!


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Was regretting selling my fuschia Selma. Liked having the pop of colour for summer or even against a dark coat in winter. Came across this beauty, fuschia Tristan with silver hardware. Had Tristans in the past and loved them. So easy to carry and not heavy at all. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3441968



I have a Navy Tristan wsh.  I love the bag.  It's great to carry casually with jeans & you can fit a lot into this bag!!!  The leather is so soft.  It looks wonderful in fuchsia & really brightens an outfit in any season!


----------



## smileydimples

Got my medium Ava and Ava wallet today in Bisque. I have to say I'm in love


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> Got my medium Ava and Ava wallet today in Bisque. I have to say I'm in love



Both are beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## Quartzite

smileydimples said:


> Got my medium Ava and Ava wallet today in Bisque. I have to say I'm in love


Bisque looks so much like blush in these pictures. I've always loved the Ava, and this colour suits it so well  Enjoy!


----------



## Stephg

smileydimples said:


> Got my medium Ava and Ava wallet today in Bisque. I have to say I'm in love



Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Got my medium Ava and Ava wallet today in Bisque. I have to say I'm in love



Love it!!!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Got my medium Ava and Ava wallet today in Bisque. I have to say I'm in love



Pretty! Pretty!


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> Both are beautiful [emoji173]️





Quartzite said:


> Bisque looks so much like blush in these pictures. I've always loved the Ava, and this colour suits it so well  Enjoy!


Thank you  I missed out on blush after being a dummy and taking my selma back...one regret so I was happy to find this one. My first Ava and I am in love!!!


Stephg said:


> Gorgeous [emoji7]


Thank you 


keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!


Thank you, I do too


BeachBagGal said:


> Pretty! Pretty!


Thank you


----------



## orchid741

Anabelle Large Top Zip in Pale Pink. I am confused with the name because the pink is not "pale" at all IMHO lolz...Nevertheless, it's a beautiful bag with a beautiful pink color


----------



## Stephg

orchid741 said:


> Anabelle Large Top Zip in Pale Pink. I am confused with the name because the pink is not "pale" at all IMHO lolz...Nevertheless, it's a beautiful bag with a beautiful pink color



Very pretty! Enjoy that beauty


----------



## orchid741

Stephg said:


> Very pretty! Enjoy that beauty


Thank you dear! I love the Anabelle, just wish it doesn't have the mid-section , like a tote in a shoulder bag form? Does it even make any sense lolz


----------



## Heidicour

I know the pale pink isn't a fall color and some may say neither is dove but I scored both these bags for $260!!


----------



## smileydimples

Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3457014
> View attachment 3457015
> 
> 
> I know the pale pink isn't a fall color and some may say neither is dove but I scored both these bags for $260!!


Congrats!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3457014
> View attachment 3457015
> 
> 
> I know the pale pink isn't a fall color and some may say neither is dove but I scored both these bags for $260!!



Congratulations!!  Where ever did you find the N/S Dillon Totes?  They're sold out in all the stores here.


----------



## cny1941

Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3457014
> View attachment 3457015
> 
> 
> I know the pale pink isn't a fall color and some may say neither is dove but I scored both these bags for $260!!



What a steal and both are beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## dannianddi

Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3457014
> View attachment 3457015
> 
> 
> I know the pale pink isn't a fall color and some may say neither is dove but I scored both these bags for $260!!


I bought a blue one this week for $130 as well. 
I had the pale pink but just beware if you wear jeans, mine had very bad denim transfer and I only wore it twice on a weekend.


----------



## Heidicour

cdtracing said:


> Congratulations!!  Where ever did you find the N/S Dillon Totes?  They're sold out in all the stores here.




I came to New Orleans for the weekend and the store in the saks fifth avenue mall had them! 
Baton Rouge did not.


----------



## Heidicour

cny1941 said:


> What a steal and both are beautiful. Congrats!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Heidicour

dannianddi said:


> I bought a blue one this week for $130 as well.
> I had the pale pink but just beware if you wear jeans, mine had very bad denim transfer and I only wore it twice on a weekend.



I love the blue but my location did not have it. What do you do about denim transfer?? I have never had that happen. Does that typical happen with newer denim?


----------



## dannianddi

Heidicour said:


> I love the blue but my location did not have it. What do you do about denim transfer?? I have never had that happen. Does that typical happen with newer denim?



Make sure to spray with the rain and stain (I didn't do that but they told me I should have). Enjoy your bags, so beautiful


----------



## Heidicour

dannianddi said:


> Make sure to spray with the rain and stain (I didn't do that but they told me I should have). Enjoy your bags, so beautiful



Thank you soo much!! I have that at home and I will do that asap!!! I didn't even think of that! I appreciate your help!!


----------



## cdtracing

Heidicour said:


> I came to New Orleans for the weekend and the store in the saks fifth avenue mall had them!
> Baton Rouge did not.


Good deal.  Wish I could still find the N/S Dillon here.  They're sold out at boutiques & department stores around here.  I have a rec Croc Dillon & would love to find one in Walnut or Grey Saffiano.


----------



## antschulina

Hi everyone, I am new to the MK forum! Here is my brand-new and lovely jet-set tote in cement colour. I got it today, with a great discount!


----------



## Heidicour

antschulina said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the MK forum! Here is my brand-new and lovely jet-set tote in cement colour. I got it today, with a great discount!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458218





Very nice!!! I like the cement color! It's a great neutral color! Is it still available online? I do not own any type of tote.


----------



## antschulina

Heidicour said:


> Very nice!!! I like the cement color! It's a great neutral color! Is it still available online? I do not own any type of tote.



Thank you! it is available in Canada, at department stores. I am not sure about online shops, though  hth


----------



## laurelenas

smileydimples said:


> Got my medium Ava and Ava wallet today in Bisque. I have to say I'm in love



Hello. Do you think the color in these pictures is true to the color irl? I'm trying to decide if I should order a Selma messenger in Bisque but I haven't seen the saffiano version irl and MK's return policy for sale items is not good. TIA.


----------



## MKB0925

antschulina said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to the MK forum! Here is my brand-new and lovely jet-set tote in cement colour. I got it today, with a great discount!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458218



What a pretty bag!


----------



## smileydimples

laurelenas said:


> Hello. Do you think the color in these pictures is true to the color irl? I'm trying to decide if I should order a Selma messenger in Bisque but I haven't seen the saffiano version irl and MK's return policy for sale items is not good. TIA.


It's such a pretty color I love it , I posted a picture of mine , but here's one. I love my Ava


----------



## x_tina

smileydimples said:


> It's such a pretty color I love it , I posted a picture of mine , but here's one. I love my Ava


What the size? Is it quite big ?


----------



## smileydimples

x_tina said:


> What the size? Is it quite big ?


This is a medium


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> It's such a pretty color I love it , I posted a picture of mine , but here's one. I love my Ava



Love Ava [emoji173]️ I'm thinking of getting one in fall colors, antique rose, plum or cinder. I need to see them irl. They look so beautiful from stock photos.


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> Love Ava [emoji173]️ I'm thinking of getting one in fall colors, antique rose, plum or cinder. I need to see them irl. They look so beautiful from stock photos.


I love my Ava I would like more colors in it. You should get one I think Cinder would be nice with silver


----------



## antschulina

MKB0925 said:


> What a pretty bag!


Thank you! I am so glad about it!


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> I love my Ava I would like more colors in it. You should get one I think Cinder would be nice with silver



I have an eye on cinder but also love other fall colors. So excited [emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

Finally got my oyster this is the 3 one due to really bad defects ... Wrinkles on the front and weird debts in the bottom. This one still has some weird dents too on the large Savannah but no wrinkles I only got it for 110. Despite the dents should Ike's it. Somewhere along the line quality control is not what it use to be .. I did have a blast in one but it had the same issue with the huge wrinkle that would not come out That's why I got this one so cheap because they were trying to match it


----------



## bellevie0891

smileydimples said:


> Finally got my oyster this is the 3 one due to really bad defects ... Wrinkles on the front and weird debts in the bottom. This one still has some weird dents too on the large Savannah but no wrinkles I only got it for 110. Despite the dents should Ike's it. Somewhere along the line quality control is not what it use to be .. I did have a blast in one but it had the same issue with the huge wrinkle that would not come out That's why I got this one so cheap because they were trying to match it



Pretty color and I love the Savannah!

BUT... I'm not so sure there is quality control period. [emoji53] I've ordered several, and I truly mean several, MK bags over the past couple years. The last 6+ bags I've ordered have arrived defective/damaged. And I'm not talking about shipping damage (insufficient packaging is a sad issue all in its self). These were nicely wrapped and still had all the MK plastic and paper intact. A replacement is shipped almost always they have issues too!

I've had multiple glue spots on all most every bag and wallet, deeply scratched hardware, spots where the leather is lifted and looks almost like a bubble, the MK name not completely pressed into the hardware so you barely read the full name, crooked lettering, medallions missing, and broken long strap clips. 

So frustrating. I love all the colors and styles. Love switching my bags in and out and trying new styles/colors, but consistently getting bags in this condition is so disheartening. 

The past few weeks I've contemplated about selling almost all my MK and investing in a LV. [emoji53]


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> Pretty color and I love the Savannah!
> 
> BUT... I'm not so sure there is quality control period. [emoji53] I've ordered several, and I truly mean several, MK bags over the past couple years. The last 6+ bags I've ordered have arrived defective/damaged. And I'm not talking about shipping damage (insufficient packaging is a sad issue all in its self). These were nicely wrapped and still had all the MK plastic and paper intact. A replacement is shipped almost always they have issues too!
> 
> I've had multiple glue spots on all most every bag and wallet, deeply scratched hardware, spots where the leather is lifted and looks almost like a bubble, the MK name not completely pressed into the hardware so you barely read the full name, crooked lettering, medallions missing, and broken long strap clips.
> 
> So frustrating. I love all the colors and styles. Love switching my bags in and out and trying new styles/colors, but consistently getting bags in this condition is so disheartening.
> 
> The past few weeks I've contemplated about selling almost all my MK and investing in a LV. [emoji53]


I assume the MK bags you do own are in good condition since you have inspected and chosen to keep them?  I own three LVs and love them all, but wouldn't sell all of my MK bags for one LV.  My MK bags are my every day utilitarian use bags.  They serve a distinct purpose in my collection.  My LVs have a distinctly different purpose...Galliera (in damier azur is a summer hobo for weekends, travel, and occasional weekdays), Brea (in vernis amarante is a dress up briefcase style bag), Alma (in black epi is a dress up evening bag and can be used during days when I'm dressed up in more formal, mostly black clothing).

I wouldn't suggest selling all your MKs for one LV because you'll lose all the various functionality of your MKs to pick up one functional LV (most likely a Neverfull given how functional it is).


----------



## bellevie0891

ubo22 said:


> I assume the MK bags you do own are in good condition since you have inspected and chosen to keep them?  I own three LVs and love them all, but wouldn't sell all of my MK bags for one LV.  My MK bags are my every day utilitarian use bags.  They serve a distinct purpose in my collection.  My LVs have a distinctly different purpose...Galliera (in damier azur is a summer hobo for weekends, travel, and occasional weekdays), Brea (in vernis amarante is a dress up briefcase style bag), Alma (in black epi is a dress up evening bag and can be used during days when I'm dressed up in more formal, mostly black clothing).
> 
> I wouldn't suggest selling all your MKs for one LV because you'll lose all the various functionality of your MKs to pick up one functional LV (most likely a Neverfull given how functional it is).



[emoji4] Neverfull and Alma really catch my eye. 

I really do love MK. I love changing my purses out and trying new ones. 

I just don't think it should be such a process to get a bag that's free of damage/defects. Like I said it's disheartening and makes me question spending the money every time. [emoji53]

I don't *think* I'll be selling off my stash anytime soon... But I do think about it when this happens.... But then again if I did I bet I'd be too wrapped up in the cost of the LV to actually enjoy the bag [emoji16]

I appreciate you sharing your thoughts. I had thought about starting a new thread about the subject to hear others opinions.


----------



## ubo22

bellevie0891 said:


> [emoji4] Neverfull and Alma really catch my eye.
> 
> I really do love MK. I love changing my purses out and trying new ones.
> 
> I just don't think it should be such a process to get a bag that's free of damage/defects. Like I said it's disheartening and makes me question spending the money every time. [emoji53]
> 
> I don't *think* I'll be selling off my stash anytime soon... But I do think about it when this happens.... But then again if I did I bet I'd be too wrapped up in the cost of the LV to actually enjoy the bag [emoji16]
> 
> I appreciate you sharing your thoughts. I had thought about starting a new thread about the subject to hear others opinions.


Completely understand about trying to purchase a defect-free bag.  It can be troubling at times.  However, I know that I could never limit myself to one or two or even five bags.  I change my bags out too often for that...sometimes daily to match my outfits and accessories.  A Neverfull is a great every day tote, but then what about a satchel, cross-body bag, shoulder bag, clutch, etc.?  And don't even get me started on bag colors, types of leather, and hardware color choices!  The Alma is a really nice, sophisticated hand bag, but I wouldn't carry it every day.  There are just too many different styles and uses for bags to limit myself to just a few.  That's why my MK collection (currently 13 bags in 6 styles) is so important to my entire handbag collection.  They fill out all the different styles, colors, leathers, and hardware that I'd need while still coming to less than the price of 2 LVs.  I love my LVs (and one Chanel), but they aren't every day bags.


----------



## smileydimples

My elephant Lexi came in today ... It's brand new but the way they packed the handle left a mark but I know I can stuff it and get it out what makes me mad is they were not careful and there's a pen mark on it   Michael Kors store in NY   Do you think I can get that  out


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> My elephant Lexi came in today ... It's brand new but the way they packed the handle left a mark but I know I can stuff it and get it out what makes me mad is they were not careful and there's a pen mark on it   Michael Kors store in NY   Do you think I can get that  out


I love it!  But a pen mark on soft leather?!    I don't think you'll be able to get it out.  Pen marks are the kiss of death for leather.  Is it in a noticeable place?


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> I love it!  But a pen mark on soft leather?!    I don't think you'll be able to get it out.  Pen marks are the kiss of death for leather.  Is it in a noticeable place?


Right in the front


----------



## myluvofbags

smileydimples said:


> My elephant Lexi came in today ... It's brand new but the way they packed the handle left a mark but I know I can stuff it and get it out what makes me mad is they were not careful and there's a pen mark on it   Michael Kors store in NY   Do you think I can get that  out


It's a beauty, is the pen mark real visible? For me it would depend on the area and how marked down i got the bag if they are unable to exchange


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> My elephant Lexi came in today ... It's brand new but the way they packed the handle left a mark but I know I can stuff it and get it out what makes me mad is they were not careful and there's a pen mark on it   Michael Kors store in NY   Do you think I can get that  out



Beautiful [emoji173]️ love the style and color.

There are threads about removing pen marks from leather bag but I never did it myself. I hope you're able to remove it without damaging the leather.


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> My elephant Lexi came in today ... It's brand new but the way they packed the handle left a mark but I know I can stuff it and get it out what makes me mad is they were not careful and there's a pen mark on it   Michael Kors store in NY   Do you think I can get that  out



This is beautiful!!! Love the color....


----------



## Ness7386

This is the newest addition to my collection. The MK Vivian woven suede & leather hobo in cinnamon.  Does anyone else have this bag? How do you feel about the canvas(?) lining. There's no MK monogram on it.

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3461299
> 
> This is my newest addition to my collection. The MK Vivian woven suede & leather hobo in cinnamon.  Does anyone else have this bag? How do you feel about the canvas(?) lining. There's no MK monogram on it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app









 here's the interior.

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> My elephant Lexi came in today ... It's brand new but the way they packed the handle left a mark but I know I can stuff it and get it out what makes me mad is they were not careful and there's a pen mark on it   Michael Kors store in NY   Do you think I can get that  out



Oh, no!!  I love the color & the style but I'm not sure about the pen mark.  I have always thought the ink on soft leather won't come out.  I know there are threads about getting ink out of leather so you could check there.  I would recommend taking it to someone who professionally cleans leather & get their opinion as to whether the mark can be removed without damaging the surrounding leather.  I'm sooo sorry about this.  I know how much you were looking forward to receiving this bag.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Oh, no!!  I love the color & the style but I'm not sure about the pen mark.  I have always thought the ink on soft leather won't come out.  I know there are threads about getting ink out of leather so you could check there.  I would recommend taking it to someone who professionally cleans leather & get their opinion as to whether the mark can be removed without damaging the surrounding leather.  I'm sooo sorry about this.  I know how much you were looking forward to receiving this bag.


Thank you ... I know so bummed , one of my local stores is going to look around for me, New York store was closed. They were trying to find me a replacement but I don't think they will find it...I was tempted to try my conditioner and see but didn't want to try anything til I heard back from someone. Paying 400 for a bag and having a pen mark on it is not acceptable and I don't want to give up my bag especially knowing its  discontinued  and I could never get it back  so we will see. I just really ish they would have been careful it's brand new don't have pens by bags ..


----------



## smileydimples

myluvofbags said:


> It's a beauty, is the pen mark real visible? For me it would depend on the area and how marked down i got the bag if they are unable to exchange


We will see I don't think I'll find another but they will try , it wouldn't be so bad if the bad wasn't discontinued... Knowing the fact I may never find again bothers me 



cny1941 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]️ love the style and color.
> Thank you
> There are threads about removing pen marks from leather bag but I never did it myself. I hope you're able to remove it without damaging the leather.


I am going to look 



keishapie1973 said:


> This is beautiful!!! Love the color.... [/QUOTE
> Thank you I love it I hope it can be fixed


----------



## smileydimples

At least one came in today looking hot  black Selma with gunmetal studs


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> At least one came in today looking hot  black Selma with gunmetal studs



Now that's stunning!!  I love black with gunmetal.  I just wish I could find this in a large!!  Lucky, lucky!!  I'm glad one came in & met your expectations!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Now that's stunning!!  I love black with gunmetal.  I just wish I could find this in a large!!  Lucky, lucky!!  I'm glad one came in & met your expectations!!!!


Thank you  I'd love a large one too, that's one of my favorites. I pray he brings them back in lots of colors .


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Right in the front


I'm so sorry.  You should check with a professional to see if the pen mark can be removed.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> At least one came in today looking hot  black Selma with gunmetal studs


I love this one!


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> I'm so sorry.  You should check with a professional to see if the pen mark can be removed.


Thank you Yes , I'm going to see you what they say , she such a beauty 


ubo22 said:


> I love this one!


Thank you


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> At least one came in today looking hot  black Selma with gunmetal studs



Very nice! Love those studs!


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Love those studs!


Thank you , I Love how different they are since he doesn't use gun metal as often


----------



## maricharlie85

My new purchase... What do you think???❤️


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> My elephant Lexi came in today ... It's brand new but the way they packed the handle left a mark but I know I can stuff it and get it out what makes me mad is they were not careful and there's a pen mark on it   Michael Kors store in NY   Do you think I can get that  out





smileydimples said:


> Right in the front



This bag is beautiful (it is a shame it was sent like this) but I really don't think you will get the pen mark out.  I bought a bag once (pebbled leather) saw a pen mark and I tried out everything I could find on the internet.  It was a complete disaster, the leather seemed to dissolve/ go rough but the pen mark stayed.  I then ended up with a large dark smudge around a pen mark (I was really careful and researched loads).  According to my research it seems you might have a chance getting it out if it has just happened but this ink will be totally soaked in.  I wish I had just left the pen mark (it was just a dot), what I created looked horrific.  I really don't recommend trying anything on this beautiful bag.


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> This bag is beautiful (it is a shame it was sent like this) but I really don't think you will get the pen mark out.  I bought a bag once (pebbled leather) saw a pen mark and I tried out everything I could find on the internet.  It was a complete disaster, the leather seemed to dissolve/ go rough but the pen mark stayed.  I then ended up with a large dark smudge around a pen mark (I was really careful and researched loads).  According to my research it seems you might have a chance getting it out if it has just happened but this ink will be totally soaked in.  I wish I had just left the pen mark (it was just a dot), what I created looked horrific.  I really don't recommend trying anything on this beautiful bag.


Awww man that's just terrible  do you think just trying some Cadillac conditioner/ cleaner might help? I didn't want to try to much till they seen it. But if I have hope I rather try it now


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Awww man that's just terrible  do you think just trying some Cadillac conditioner/ cleaner might help? I didn't want to try to much till they seen it. But if I have hope I rather try it now


The first thing I tried was Apple Brand leather care conditioner and it did absolutely nothing! It obviously didn't harm the bag when I used lightly like I normally would but when I rubbed a bit too heavily it affected the pebbled leather pattern and that area was then smoother than the rest and so began the process of destruction


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> The first thing I tried was Apple Brand leather care conditioner and it did absolutely nothing! It obviously didn't harm the bag when I used lightly like I normally would but when I rubbed a bit too heavily it affected the pebbled leather pattern and that area was then smoother than the rest and so began the process of destruction


Oh man okay I wonder if my Cadillac wipes would work


----------



## lovinlife247

jeep317 said:


> My siggy collection, the only two I wanted & finally got!


I love this Grayson!!  Where did you find it?


----------



## bellevie0891

Here is my current collection:
LG Selma Black
LG Selma Luggage
Med. Selma Dark Dune
Med. Selma Messenger Dark Dune
Med. Greenwich Bucket Black/Fuschia
Med. Savannah Acorn
Small Ava Cement
Large Sloan Black
Med. Cindy Dusty Rose
Various wallets


Also have a LG Greenwich not pictured as she is looking for a new home 
Considering if its time to let the Greenwich Bucket, Medium Selma and possibly the Sloan go and get something else. I haven't used them enough to validate keeping them. LOVE the Sloan, but I've had it for a few months now and it still has the tags attached :/


----------



## dannianddi

Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3461299
> 
> This is the newest addition to my collection. The MK Vivian woven suede & leather hobo in cinnamon.  Does anyone else have this bag? How do you feel about the canvas(?) lining. There's no MK monogram on it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



I bought this too! I got it from the outlets for a crazy deal. I love the suede leather combo but the canvas lining is slightly weird to me considering there is no monogram and I know when I resell people will call that out. But it's a hippie bag so the canvas interior suits


----------



## BeachBagGal

bellevie0891 said:


> Here is my current collection:
> LG Selma Black
> LG Selma Luggage
> Med. Selma Dark Dune
> Med. Selma Messenger Dark Dune
> Med. Greenwich Bucket Black/Fuschia
> Med. Savannah Acorn
> Small Ava Cement
> Large Sloan Black
> Med. Cindy Dusty Rose
> Various wallets
> 
> 
> Also have a LG Greenwich not pictured as she is looking for a new home
> Considering if its time to let the Greenwich Bucket, Medium Selma and possibly the Sloan go and get something else. I haven't used them enough to validate keeping them. LOVE the Sloan, but I've had it for a few months now and it still has the tags attached :/


Lovely collection! I think selling the bags you aren't using is a good idea. Why are you thinking of selling the Sloan? Is there something about the style that isn't working for you?


----------



## Ness7386

dannianddi said:


> I bought this too! I got it from the outlets for a crazy deal. I love the suede leather combo but the canvas lining is slightly weird to me considering there is no monogram and I know when I resell people will call that out. But it's a hippie bag so the canvas interior suits


Its a beautiful bag! Enjoy.[emoji1] 

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bootlover07

Since fall is coming and I purchased a couple of bags over the summer I've been going through my stash to make sure I still love everything. I was considering returning my large Riley (it's unworn and the tags are still attached). I haven't carried it only because I bought it on clearance at the end of spring and I don't carry black bags in spring/summer. I was thinking of selling it because I've been carrying the medium Selma most of the summer and the Riley seemed big. But now that I've pulled it back out I remembered that I really love the soft leather and silver hardware. What do you guys think? Is it too big on me? 

P.S. These booties make me feel like a supermodel, hence the extra pics [emoji23]


----------



## dannianddi

Bootlover07 said:


> Since fall is coming and I purchased a couple of bags over the summer I've been going through my stash to make sure I still love everything. I was considering returning my large Riley (it's unworn and the tags are still attached). I haven't carried it only because I bought it on clearance at the end of spring and I don't carry black bags in spring/summer. I was thinking of selling it because I've been carrying the medium Selma most of the summer and the Riley seemed big. But now that I've pulled it back out I remembered that I really love the soft leather and silver hardware. What do you guys think? Is it too big on me?
> 
> P.S. These booties make me feel like a supermodel, hence the extra pics [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3463058
> View attachment 3463059
> View attachment 3463060



I like it. I think the pebbled leather is what makes it so nice. I'm personally tired of all the Saffiano leather MK does. 
I do think it looks large for your frame, but big bags are great especially if you have stuff to put in it. [emoji5][emoji5]


----------



## DanielaKB

My newest addition arrived today 
Medium Savannah in Celadon I was able to score this bag for only $104.98 online from Aafes 

I must say that the purse is much smaller than expected for a medium size and I didn't realize the leather is shiny..
Unfortunately the closest MK store or even department store is 8h by car so I can only go by photos online when purchasing  

Will definitely be keeping it considering the great deal and if it ends up being too small come spring, I may sell .....


----------



## Ness7386

Bootlover07 said:


> Since fall is coming and I purchased a couple of bags over the summer I've been going through my stash to make sure I still love everything. I was considering returning my large Riley (it's unworn and the tags are still attached). I haven't carried it only because I bought it on clearance at the end of spring and I don't carry black bags in spring/summer. I was thinking of selling it because I've been carrying the medium Selma most of the summer and the Riley seemed big. But now that I've pulled it back out I remembered that I really love the soft leather and silver hardware. What do you guys think? Is it too big on me?
> 
> P.S. These booties make me feel like a supermodel, hence the extra pics [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3463058
> View attachment 3463059
> View attachment 3463060


I love it on you.  I think you should keep it.


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Since fall is coming and I purchased a couple of bags over the summer I've been going through my stash to make sure I still love everything. I was considering returning my large Riley (it's unworn and the tags are still attached). I haven't carried it only because I bought it on clearance at the end of spring and I don't carry black bags in spring/summer. I was thinking of selling it because I've been carrying the medium Selma most of the summer and the Riley seemed big. But now that I've pulled it back out I remembered that I really love the soft leather and silver hardware. What do you guys think? Is it too big on me?
> 
> P.S. These booties make me feel like a supermodel, hence the extra pics [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3463058
> View attachment 3463059
> View attachment 3463060


You should definitely have a soft leather satchel/handbag in your collection, and this one is functional (zipper) and looks great.  Is there anything in your bag in these pictures?  It looks like it might be sagging a bit and that's making it look big on you.  I remember taking a look at the large size Riley in store and feeling it ran small.  Hmmm.  Anyway, it looks great in your third picture when worn crossbody!  I'd take a look at your entire collection to make a decision.  If you don't have another soft leather satchel/handbag or another on your "to buy" list, then I'd keep this one.


----------



## MKbaglover

Bootlover07 said:


> Since fall is coming and I purchased a couple of bags over the summer I've been going through my stash to make sure I still love everything. I was considering returning my large Riley (it's unworn and the tags are still attached). I haven't carried it only because I bought it on clearance at the end of spring and I don't carry black bags in spring/summer. I was thinking of selling it because I've been carrying the medium Selma most of the summer and the Riley seemed big. But now that I've pulled it back out I remembered that I really love the soft leather and silver hardware. What do you guys think? Is it too big on me?
> 
> P.S. These booties make me feel like a supermodel, hence the extra pics [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3463058
> View attachment 3463059
> View attachment 3463060


I love my Riley bags and I have three large ones!  I'm 5'1 but still love them on me.  Once I put my stuff in, they don't feel that big.  If I remember you got a great deal on this so I would keep it- only if you will use it though!  I love the boots too!


----------



## HeatherL

Bootlover07 said:


> Since fall is coming and I purchased a couple of bags over the summer I've been going through my stash to make sure I still love everything. I was considering returning my large Riley (it's unworn and the tags are still attached). I haven't carried it only because I bought it on clearance at the end of spring and I don't carry black bags in spring/summer. I was thinking of selling it because I've been carrying the medium Selma most of the summer and the Riley seemed big. But now that I've pulled it back out I remembered that I really love the soft leather and silver hardware. What do you guys think? Is it too big on me?
> 
> P.S. These booties make me feel like a supermodel, hence the extra pics [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3463058
> View attachment 3463059
> View attachment 3463060



I love this bag & it looks great on you!

I moved into my large Riley about a week ago and just simply love it.

It's so comfortable and the perfect size IMO.  The organization is awesome.  There is a place for everything, easy to find everything and everything fits so easily.

I remember you went back & forth with this one (you bought & returned already, right?).  If you let this go it might not be too easy to come by again, esp black with SHW.

GLD & Let us know what you choose.


----------



## orchid741

Medium Ingrid in Cement...Simple and classic  and can be worn as a crossbody.


----------



## Glttglam

DanielaKB said:


> My newest addition arrived today
> Medium Savannah in Celadon I was able to score this bag for only $104.98 online from Aafes
> 
> I must say that the purse is much smaller than expected for a medium size and I didn't realize the leather is shiny..
> Unfortunately the closest MK store or even department store is 8h by car so I can only go by photos online when purchasing
> 
> Will definitely be keeping it considering the great deal and if it ends up being too small come spring, I may sell .....



Beautiful! I have the exact same bag and I love it. I thought it was a little small at first to for a medium, but I found that if I put more things in the zipper compartment I can carry a lot.


----------



## Glttglam

orchid741 said:


> Medium Ingrid in Cement...Simple and classic  and can be worn as a crossbody.



Beautiful bag! I have been thinking about getting this bag. It is very elegant, classic, and unique all at the sme time


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry I meant to say same


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Since fall is coming and I purchased a couple of bags over the summer I've been going through my stash to make sure I still love everything. I was considering returning my large Riley (it's unworn and the tags are still attached). I haven't carried it only because I bought it on clearance at the end of spring and I don't carry black bags in spring/summer. I was thinking of selling it because I've been carrying the medium Selma most of the summer and the Riley seemed big. But now that I've pulled it back out I remembered that I really love the soft leather and silver hardware. What do you guys think? Is it too big on me?
> 
> P.S. These booties make me feel like a supermodel, hence the extra pics [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3463058
> View attachment 3463059
> View attachment 3463060



I think it looks great on you. I only have a medium Riley but the large is also a great size. I just love the bag and all it's organization. Plus, you bought it twice and at a great price!!! It won't be easy to find again....


----------



## orchid741

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful bag! I have been thinking about getting this bag. It is very elegant, classic, and unique all at the sme time


Thank you  It is on sale for almost half off at Michael Kors website so it might be a good chance for you to get one. I agree that it's very elegant and classic . At the same time, the wide long strap adds a special touch to the appearance. It holds quite a lot too


----------



## Glttglam

orchid741 said:


> Thank you  It is on sale for almost half off at Michael Kors website so it might be a good chance for you to get one. I agree that it's very elegant and classic . At the same time, the wide long strap adds a special touch to the appearance. It holds quite a lot too


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## orchid741

Glttglam said:


> Thanks for the tip.


My pleasure


----------



## Minkette

bellevie0891 said:


> Here is my current collection:
> LG Selma Black
> LG Selma Luggage
> Med. Selma Dark Dune
> Med. Selma Messenger Dark Dune
> Med. Greenwich Bucket Black/Fuschia
> Med. Savannah Acorn
> Small Ava Cement
> Large Sloan Black
> Med. Cindy Dusty Rose
> Various wallets
> 
> 
> Also have a LG Greenwich not pictured as she is looking for a new home
> Considering if its time to let the Greenwich Bucket, Medium Selma and possibly the Sloan go and get something else. I haven't used them enough to validate keeping them. LOVE the Sloan, but I've had it for a few months now and it still has the tags attached :/



I love watching your collection evolve!


----------



## WisePanda

I recently got an MK Jet Set Multifunction Zip Tote in Coral Reef...I still have a few days to return it and can't make up my mind about the colour! It's lovely but I was kind of expecting a redder bag, whereas this definitely has a more pink vibe too it, and I hardly ever wear pink. On the other hand, I don't really wear red either, I just use it as an accent colour for accessories, and this coral would work too. I got it 50% off so I'm leaning towards keeping it...would you keep it? How would you style it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The colour looks more like this in person:


----------



## Glttglam

WisePanda said:


> I recently got an MK Jet Set Multifunction Zip Tote in Coral Reef...I still have a few days to return it and can't make up my mind about the colour! It's lovely but I was kind of expecting a redder bag, whereas this definitely has a more pink vibe too it, and I hardly ever wear pink. On the other hand, I don't really wear red either, I just use it as an accent colour for accessories, and this coral would work too. I got it 50% off so I'm leaning towards keeping it...would you keep it? How would you style it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colour looks more like this in person:


I really like it. I have seen this color in person and thought it was beautiful and unique.


----------



## WisePanda

Glttglam said:


> I really like it. I have seen this color in person and thought it was beautiful and unique.


Thanks for the answer!! It is a really nice and unique colour. I think I'll keep it, I guess I was just thrown because I was hoping for it to be more of a Valentino red!


----------



## WisePanda

Bootlover07 said:


> Since fall is coming and I purchased a couple of bags over the summer I've been going through my stash to make sure I still love everything. I was considering returning my large Riley (it's unworn and the tags are still attached). I haven't carried it only because I bought it on clearance at the end of spring and I don't carry black bags in spring/summer. I was thinking of selling it because I've been carrying the medium Selma most of the summer and the Riley seemed big. But now that I've pulled it back out I remembered that I really love the soft leather and silver hardware. What do you guys think? Is it too big on me?
> 
> P.S. These booties make me feel like a supermodel, hence the extra pics [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3463058
> View attachment 3463059
> View attachment 3463060



I love it and I think it looks really good on you, not too big. Aren't the really short handles uncomfortable though, even with the crossbody strap? I find it really hard to carry heavy crossbody bags...
Regardless, it looks great, so keep it if you're going to use it, return it if you think you won't need a bag this big.


----------



## Bootlover07

dannianddi said:


> I like it. I think the pebbled leather is what makes it so nice. I'm personally tired of all the Saffiano leather MK does.
> I do think it looks large for your frame, but big bags are great especially if you have stuff to put in it. [emoji5][emoji5]





Ness7386 said:


> I love it on you.  I think you should keep it.





ubo22 said:


> You should definitely have a soft leather satchel/handbag in your collection, and this one is functional (zipper) and looks great.  Is there anything in your bag in these pictures?  It looks like it might be sagging a bit and that's making it look big on you.  I remember taking a look at the large size Riley in store and feeling it ran small.  Hmmm.  Anyway, it looks great in your third picture when worn crossbody!  I'd take a look at your entire collection to make a decision.  If you don't have another soft leather satchel/handbag or another on your "to buy" list, then I'd keep this one.





MKbaglover said:


> I love my Riley bags and I have three large ones!  I'm 5'1 but still love them on me.  Once I put my stuff in, they don't feel that big.  If I remember you got a great deal on this so I would keep it- only if you will use it though!  I love the boots too!





HeatherL said:


> I love this bag & it looks great on you!
> 
> I moved into my large Riley about a week ago and just simply love it.
> 
> It's so comfortable and the perfect size IMO.  The organization is awesome.  There is a place for everything, easy to find everything and everything fits so easily.
> 
> I remember you went back & forth with this one (you bought & returned already, right?).  If you let this go it might not be too easy to come by again, esp black with SHW.
> 
> GLD & Let us know what you choose.





keishapie1973 said:


> I think it looks great on you. I only have a medium Riley but the large is also a great size. I just love the bag and all it's organization. Plus, you bought it twice and at a great price!!! It won't be easy to find again....





WisePanda said:


> I love it and I think it looks really good on you, not too big. Aren't the really short handles uncomfortable though, even with the crossbody strap? I find it really hard to carry heavy crossbody bags...
> Regardless, it looks great, so keep it if you're going to use it, return it if you think you won't need a bag this big.



Thank you ladies for all of your comments! I decided to keep it! Some of you reminded me of the great deal I got on it and it won't be easy to find again if I let it go...totally right on all accounts. And since I already let it go and repurchased I'm sure I'd regret returning it. I have two jets sets, two Selma's (well three of you count my medium messenger) and one soft leather crossbody. So Ubo is right, I really need another soft leather bag [emoji51]


----------



## Bootlover07

WisePanda said:


> I love it and I think it looks really good on you, not too big. Aren't the really short handles uncomfortable though, even with the crossbody strap? I find it really hard to carry heavy crossbody bags...
> Regardless, it looks great, so keep it if you're going to use it, return it if you think you won't need a bag this big.



Surprisingly it's pretty comfortable! Even though it's big I'm used to saffiano satchels and they're pretty heavy until you get used to them. I probably wouldn't use the crossbody on this one very much.


----------



## cdtracing

WisePanda said:


> I recently got an MK Jet Set Multifunction Zip Tote in Coral Reef...I still have a few days to return it and can't make up my mind about the colour! It's lovely but I was kind of expecting a redder bag, whereas this definitely has a more pink vibe too it, and I hardly ever wear pink. On the other hand, I don't really wear red either, I just use it as an accent colour for accessories, and this coral would work too. I got it 50% off so I'm leaning towards keeping it...would you keep it? How would you style it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colour looks more like this in person:



The color would really pop with a black outfit & would look stunning combined with turquoise.


----------



## DanielaKB

My collection  
I'm still waiting on a large Kirby in Navy and a Medium Jet Set Tote in Cinder that are supposed to get delivered tomorrow.

* Medium Frame Out Hamilton Ecru/DkTaupe
* Large Hamilton in Dusty Rose
* Medium Hamilton in Luggage
* Large Grayson in Brown
* Medium Grayson Chain Satchel in Checkerboard Brown/Black
* Large Saffiano in Watermelon (Outlet Germany)
* Medium Cindy in Cornflower
* Medium Selma in Ballet/Ecru/DarkTaupe
* Medium Savannah in Celedon
* Medium Corner Frame Dillon in Ballet/Ecru/DarkTaupe
* Large Jet Set Travel Chain Shoulder Tote in Vanilla (Outlet USA)
*Large Gathered Tote in Vanilla
* Fulton Carryall Wallet in Vanilla
*Fulton Flap Continental Wallet in Luggage (Outlet USA)
*Jet Set Checkbook Wallet in Brown
*Jet Set Travel Continental  Wallet in Vanilla (Outlet USA)


----------



## dannianddi

DanielaKB said:


> My collection
> I'm still waiting on a large Kirby in Navy and a Medium Jet Set Tote in Cinder that are supposed to get delivered tomorrow.
> 
> * Medium Frame Out Hamilton Ecru/DkTaupe
> * Large Hamilton in Dusty Rose
> * Medium Hamilton in Luggage
> * Large Grayson in Brown
> * Medium Grayson Chain Satchel in Checkerboard Brown/Black
> * Large Saffiano in Watermelon (Outlet Germany)
> * Medium Cindy in Cornflower
> * Medium Selma in Ballet/Ecru/DarkTaupe
> * Medium Savannah in Celedon
> * Medium Corner Frame Dillon in Ballet/Ecru/DarkTaupe
> * Large Jet Set Travel Chain Shoulder Tote in Vanilla (Outlet USA)
> *Large Gathered Tote in Vanilla
> * Fulton Carryall Wallet in Vanilla
> *Fulton Flap Continental Wallet in Luggage (Outlet USA)
> *Jet Set Checkbook Wallet in Brown
> *Jet Set Travel Continental  Wallet in Vanilla (Outlet USA)



Gorgeous collection. I love the variety


----------



## DanielaKB

dannianddi said:


> Gorgeous collection. I love the variety


Thanks
I'm hoping for some more sales towards the end of the year so I can keep adding on haha


----------



## bellevie0891

Minkette said:


> I love watching your collection evolve!


Thank you! It definitely ever changing!
I love seeing your posts also! I may not comment as much as I use too, but I keep up with most of the threads


----------



## DanielaKB

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful! I have the exact same bag and I love it. I thought it was a little small at first to for a medium, but I found that if I put more things in the zipper compartment I can carry a lot.



I will defintley give it a try this coming spring.
Right now I'm using my medium Cindy which is about the same size and I can fit everything inside but literally have to shift things around or even take things out to get to my wallet/keys or whatever...
My medium Dillon is like perfect size for me.
I used to carry big purses only and then switched to medium size which is like better now.
Though I love my large Grayson and my large Hamilton, I hardly use them because of the size but I could never part with them


----------



## jeep317

lovinlife247 said:


> I love this Grayson!!  Where did you find it?


Ebay!


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Thank you ... I know so bummed , one of my local stores is going to look around for me, New York store was closed. They were trying to find me a replacement but I don't think they will find it...I was tempted to try my conditioner and see but didn't want to try anything til I heard back from someone. Paying 400 for a bag and having a pen mark on it is not acceptable and I don't want to give up my bag especially knowing its  discontinued  and I could never get it back  so we will see. I just really ish they would have been careful it's brand new don't have pens by bags ..



What did you ever decide about your Elephant Lexi?  Did you store find you another one or did you decide to keep this one?  I have a similar problem; I found one & negotiated an acceptable price (a little higher than I wanted).  Well the bag came today & I noticed there was a repair receipt included.  There was no disclosure of any repair.  Seller stated it was carried 1 time, had no marks, scratches on the leather.  Bag looks new except for in the front, there are a couple of small spots on the leather that look odd...almost like air bubbles in the leather right under the handles at the bottom on both sides of the front.  That's what the repair ticket was about...air bubbles in the leather that can be seen on the outside.  I can't tell from the ticket if it was repaired or not.  Doesn't look like it.  It wouldn't bother me if these places were on the back not the front & if the seller had disclosed this information.  I'm seriously considering sending it back for a refund.  The places are not really noticeable when the bag is sitting on a flat surface but are noticeable when it's carried.  So I'm in a quandary with this.  I don't know if I should send it back & continue the search with the knowledge I may not find another one.  I love the color & the feel/smell of the bag is wonderful.  I have a couple of days to decide whether to keep it or not.


----------



## Stephg

cdtracing said:


> What did you ever decide about your Elephant Lexi?  Did you store find you another one or did you decide to keep this one?  I have a similar problem; I found one & negotiated an acceptable price (a little higher than I wanted).  Well the bag came today & I noticed there was a repair receipt included.  There was no disclosure of any repair.  Seller stated it was carried 1 time, had no marks, scratches on the leather.  Bag looks new except for in the front, there are a couple of small spots on the leather that look odd...almost like air bubbles in the leather right under the handles at the bottom on both sides of the front.  That's what the repair ticket was about...air bubbles in the leather that can be seen on the outside.  I can't tell from the ticket if it was repaired or not.  Doesn't look like it.  It wouldn't bother me if these places were on the back not the front & if the seller had disclosed this information.  I'm seriously considering sending it back for a refund.  The places are not really noticeable when the bag is sitting on a flat surface but are noticeable when it's carried.  So I'm in a quandary with this.  I don't know if I should send it back & continue the search with the knowledge I may not find another one.  I love the color & the feel/smell of the bag is wonderful.  I have a couple of days to decide whether to keep it or not.



Whyyyyyy do sellers do this??? If you paid quite a bit for the bag and it's noticeable and bothers you.... send it back. Or if it bothers you a bit but not too much, I'd request a partial refund. You paid for a bag in excellent condition and that is not what you received.


----------



## cdtracing

Stephg said:


> Whyyyyyy do sellers do this??? If you paid quite a bit for the bag and it's noticeable and bothers you.... send it back. Or if it bothers you a bit but not too much, I'd request a partial refund. You paid for a bag in excellent condition and that is not what you received.



I have already filed a claim for return.  It's under review.  I dont want a partial refund, either. I paid too much for this bag to be satisfied with it like it is.  I know I'll never be happy with this one because of the defects are too noticeable when carrying.  Had I known about the repair, I would not have bought it.


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> What did you ever decide about your Elephant Lexi?  Did you store find you another one or did you decide to keep this one?  I have a similar problem; I found one & negotiated an acceptable price (a little higher than I wanted).  Well the bag came today & I noticed there was a repair receipt included.  There was no disclosure of any repair.  Seller stated it was carried 1 time, had no marks, scratches on the leather.  Bag looks new except for in the front, there are a couple of small spots on the leather that look odd...almost like air bubbles in the leather right under the handles at the bottom on both sides of the front.  That's what the repair ticket was about...air bubbles in the leather that can be seen on the outside.  I can't tell from the ticket if it was repaired or not.  Doesn't look like it.  It wouldn't bother me if these places were on the back not the front & if the seller had disclosed this information.  I'm seriously considering sending it back for a refund.  The places are not really noticeable when the bag is sitting on a flat surface but are noticeable when it's carried.  So I'm in a quandary with this.  I don't know if I should send it back & continue the search with the knowledge I may not find another one.  I love the color & the feel/smell of the bag is wonderful.  I have a couple of days to decide whether to keep it or not.


Well I have still been waiting for my replacement.. I have not been happy with the customer service and communication that has been happening I try to call the store that mailed it and no one had picked up so I called my local store the day that I received it and was expecting a phone call back well they never called back after a few days I called back they got the information told me that someone would be calling me back the next day didn't get a phone call finally I called the New York store back and spoke with the manager and they had to wait for the  The girl who sold it to come back in and she would give me a call days went by she didn't call me so I called her and they told me a replacement shipment would be on its way so it's been a huge dragged out process of just waiting to see if the bag that they sent is going to look better . she said it was new the one that they were shipping so I'm really hoping that I get a better back because that Mark was not going anywhere and I was afraid to do anything to it the only thing I did was try one of the Cadillac wipes and I didn't budge I'm so sorry that you haven't had luck either I definitely would not keep it knowing the stain that won't come out because I know that I don't know how long mine was in there but it wasn't budging I don't understand what is wrong with people and I just can't be truthful and honest when selling and Item  people need to disclose specially if you try to get it and it still won't come out and that's probably the reason why she selling it.  I love the smell and feel of the leather on the Lexi but I think it's worth your wait  to get a better one in good condition,  but maybe she'd be willing to take down the price and it might be worth that little stain I  have not had any luck  with a reseller sites lately because no one is telling the honest truth on the condition of their bags , I'm giving it one more try because I have a neon pink Selma that's coming my way that I can't wait to receive but this is new with tag and putting a little hope that this one will come good with no issues .  I really hope that you find a good Lexi because I definitely would not be happy with having defects on it


----------



## carterazo

Heidicour said:


> View attachment 3457014
> View attachment 3457015
> 
> 
> I know the pale pink isn't a fall color and some may say neither is dove but I scored both these bags for $260!!


Awesome price for two lovelies. Forget the rules and wear what you love whenever you want. [emoji41]


----------



## carterazo

smileydimples said:


> Got my medium Ava and Ava wallet today in Bisque. I have to say I'm in love [emoji813]


Where did you get medium Ava in this color? Love her!


----------



## smileydimples

carterazo said:


> Where did you get medium Ava in this color? Love her!


THank you!
I got her from the Michael Kors website since I could never find her in the store


----------



## carterazo

smileydimples said:


> THank you!
> I got her from the Michael Kors website since I could never find her in the store


Thank you!


----------



## Okielady

Hi everyone! I'm new here and only just got into MK. I'm very picky and hated most of the bags I'd see being carried. I'm not a fan of too much hardware (and prefer silver anyway) or bags with logos all over. But I now have a meager start to my collection and I love them!

Both have silver hardware, the large Ani venus leather tote in black  (which I never see anyone have and never see it being discussed anywhere! I wonder why?) And a medium Selma in cement. Glad to be here!

http://i.imgur.com/8n2qwUI.jpg


----------



## Stephg

Okielady said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and only just got into MK. I'm very picky and hated most of the bags I'd see being carried. I'm not a fan of too much hardware (and prefer silver anyway) or bags with logos all over. But I now have a meager start to my collection and I love them!
> 
> Both have silver hardware, the large Ani venus leather tote in black  (which I never see anyone have and never see it being discussed anywhere! I wonder why?) And a medium Selma in cement. Glad to be here!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/8n2qwUI.jpg



Gorgeous bags! Welcome to the forum [emoji3]


----------



## Okielady

Stephg said:


> Gorgeous bags! Welcome to the forum [emoji3]


Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Well I have still been waiting for my replacement.. I have not been happy with the customer service and communication that has been happening I try to call the store that mailed it and no one had picked up so I called my local store the day that I received it and was expecting a phone call back well they never called back after a few days I called back they got the information told me that someone would be calling me back the next day didn't get a phone call finally I called the New York store back and spoke with the manager and they had to wait for the  The girl who sold it to come back in and she would give me a call days went by she didn't call me so I called her and they told me a replacement shipment would be on its way so it's been a huge dragged out process of just waiting to see if the bag that they sent is going to look better . she said it was new the one that they were shipping so I'm really hoping that I get a better back because that Mark was not going anywhere and I was afraid to do anything to it the only thing I did was try one of the Cadillac wipes and I didn't budge I'm so sorry that you haven't had luck either I definitely would not keep it knowing the stain that won't come out because I know that I don't know how long mine was in there but it wasn't budging I don't understand what is wrong with people and I just can't be truthful and honest when selling and Item  people need to disclose specially if you try to get it and it still won't come out and that's probably the reason why she selling it.  I love the smell and feel of the leather on the Lexi but I think it's worth your wait  to get a better one in good condition,  but maybe she'd be willing to take down the price and it might be worth that little stain I  have not had any luck  with a reseller sites lately because no one is telling the honest truth on the condition of their bags , I'm giving it one more try because I have a neon pink Selma that's coming my way that I can't wait to receive but this is new with tag and putting a little hope that this one will come good with no issues .  I really hope that you find a good Lexi because I definitely would not be happy with having defects on it



I finally got a response back & they've decided to give me a full refund after I refused to keep the bag along with receiving a credit.  Not interested.  I told them in no uncertain terms that if the repair had been disclosed in the listing, I would not have bought it & that I had no interest in keeping the bag at any price.  I received the return shipping label & it is at the Post Office now.  The bag was boxed up & ready to go as soon as I got the return label.  I took pictures of the bag & how it was packed, just in case.  I don't get the feeling the oversight was deliberate on the seller's part, but these days, you can never be too careful.  Hopefully this is all over with & I won't have to resort to a dispute through the CC company.  It's just a shame & disappointment because I wanted this bag so much.  Anyway...the stalk will continue.  Hopefully, another one will show up.


----------



## smileydimples

Well after waiting for a month for a new Lexi to transferred to my store from New York, she is finally here and flawless ! Thank Goodness


----------



## dannianddi

smileydimples said:


> Well after waiting for a month for a new Lexi to transferred to my store from New York, she is finally here and flawless ! Thank Goodness



What a beauty!  Congrats!! What color is that?


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Well after waiting for a month for a new Lexi to transferred to my store from New York, she is finally here and flawless ! Thank Goodness


Gorgeous!  I thought the Lexi was discontinued?  How did you get one from a store?


----------



## smileydimples

dannianddi said:


> What a beauty!  Congrats!! What color is that?


Thank you so much , Elephant


----------



## smileydimples

ubo22 said:


> Gorgeous!  I thought the Lexi was discontinued?  How did you get one from a store?


Thank you , when black popped back on the website and I missed it I started calling stores and I remember last time I had luck in New York so I decided to call and I was originally looking for black and they had elephant. I didn't buy her at first and when they had extra 25 I decided to call back and they had 2. The first one had a pen mark .. maybe stores might still have one floating around like this one did. It's hard when you go to your local store because they. Ever look that far for one.


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Thank you , when black popped back on the website and I missed it I started calling stores and I remember last time I had luck in New York so I decided to call and I was originally looking for black and they had elephant. I didn't buy her at first and when they had extra 25 I decided to call back and they had 2. The first one had a pen mark .. maybe stores might still have one floating around like this one did. It's hard when you go to your local store because they. Ever look that far for one.


Good to know.


----------



## HeatherL

smileydimples said:


> Well after waiting for a month for a new Lexi to transferred to my store from New York, she is finally here and flawless ! Thank Goodness



This is gorgeous & good detective work!!  Are you still loving your Riley's?


----------



## MKbaglover

smileydimples said:


> Well after waiting for a month for a new Lexi to transferred to my store from New York, she is finally here and flawless ! Thank Goodness


This is beautiful and in perfect condition!!  I am so glad you didn't try to get the ink out if the other one!


----------



## BeachBagGal

smileydimples said:


> Well after waiting for a month for a new Lexi to transferred to my store from New York, she is finally here and flawless ! Thank Goodness



What a beauty! Congrats! I'm glad this one is flawless like it should be. [emoji14]


----------



## smileydimples

MKbaglover said:


> This is beautiful and in perfect condition!!  I am so glad you didn't try to get the ink out if the other one!


Yeah I was tempted but decided not  too and thankfully the new one is perfect ❤️


----------



## smileydimples

BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty! Congrats! I'm glad this one is flawless like it should be. [emoji14]


thank you ... im so thankful she is flawless


----------



## smileydimples

HeatherL said:


> This is gorgeous & good detective work!!  Are you still loving your Riley's?


Thank you ... I do still Love my Rileys but I don't have as many as I had as my collection of handbags was getting out of hand and I wanted other bags and the corners of some of my Rileys were rubbing off color which was weird cause I baby them.  So I decided to get rid of some I had not used and so I got lexi


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Well after waiting for a month for a new Lexi to transferred to my store from New York, she is finally here and flawless ! Thank Goodness


Wonderful news!   I'm so glad your replacement is perfect!!  You're  very fortunate to find a new one!!  I'm soooo jelly!!   You're new girl is gorgeous!!


----------



## ubo22

smileydimples said:


> Thank you ... I do still Love my Rileys but I don't have as many as I had as my collection of handbags was getting out of hand and I wanted other bags and the corners of some of my Rileys were rubbing off color which was weird cause I baby them.  So I decided to get rid of some I had not used and so I got lexi


So weird that the color started rubbing off on the corners of your Rileys.  Was it due to scuffing or do you think there was a defect in the leather itself?


----------



## keishapie1973

smileydimples said:


> Well after waiting for a month for a new Lexi to transferred to my store from New York, she is finally here and flawless ! Thank Goodness



She's stunning!!!


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> Wonderful news!   I'm so glad your replacement is perfect!!  You're  very fortunate to find a new one!!  I'm soooo jelly!!   You're new girl is gorgeous!!


Awwww thank you I really hope you find one... you might want to try and see if any store have any left.. for the last 3 weeks they were doing inventory so nothing could be shipped out.


ubo22 said:


> So weird that the color started rubbing off on the corners of your Rileys.  Was it due to scuffing or do you think there was a defect in the leather itself?


I know so bummed I don't know as 2 of them did it.. I loved my chilli one  and the corner colors were off.  My pale blue one is still good and I switch my bags out so it's not like I used them for a long time either and I baby my bags too. I wish I could find another chilli one .. loved the color. But I did notice a couple of them  that were sold used had some of the same issues with the corners too


keishapie1973 said:


> She's stunning!!!


Thank you


----------



## Bootlover07

Speaking of Riley's...I just hit the jackpot! Managed to track down an extremely hard to find medium peanut, AND it's new with tags! I paid 265, but it's coming from Canada and the seller didn't charge  any fees for shipping. I've fallen in love with the soft leather on my black Riley and I'm so excited to get a medium in a versatile color. It probably won't be here for at least a week or two, but I'll be sure to post pics when it gets here!!!!


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> Speaking of Riley's...I just hit the jackpot! Managed to track down an extremely hard to find medium peanut, AND it's new with tags! I paid 265, but it's coming from Canada and the seller didn't charge  any fees for shipping. I've fallen in love with the soft leather on my black Riley and I'm so excited to get a medium in a versatile color. It probably won't be here for at least a week or two, but I'll be sure to post pics when it gets here!!!!


Yeah!! I can not wait to see it .. congrats !!


----------



## SEWDimples

smileydimples said:


> Well after waiting for a month for a new Lexi to transferred to my store from New York, she is finally here and flawless ! Thank Goodness


Congrats! Love the color. Michael Kors collection bags are awesome. Enjoy!
Unfortunately, my store no longer carries the collection line.


----------



## smileydimples

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the color. Michael Kors collection bags are awesome. Enjoy!
> Unfortunately, my store no longer carries the collection line.


Thank you , Awww boo that sucks. I love the collection bags the leather is to die for !!


----------



## SEWDimples

smileydimples said:


> Thank you , Awww boo that sucks. I love the collection bags the leather is to die for !!


Yes, it is! I wanted to get more bags during the 50% off, plus additional 25% off sale. I bought 2 bags this summer.


----------



## smileydimples

SEWDimples said:


> Yes, it is! I wanted to get more bags during the 50% off, plus additional 25% off sale. I bought 2 bags this summer.


I wanted to also but I kept missing them online ... so I only ended up with Lexi ...but happy to at least have her


----------



## dynyl

Picked this up yesterday on a whim. Kinda fell in love with it. This is my second MK bag but I'm still a little undecided. I know tons if people have more than one or even two bags but I'm trying to rationalize why I would need more than one. Especially one in such a specific color, my other is a nice neutral grey, and with the hair calf? On it too.

But she's so pretty!


----------



## cdtracing

I love the color!!!  Perfect for Fall & Winter!!  If you love the bag, keep it.  You may be surprised how much you will carry her.


----------



## myluvofbags

dynyl said:


> Picked this up yesterday on a whim. Kinda fell in love with it. This is my second MK bag but I'm still a little undecided. I know tons if people have more than one or even two bags but I'm trying to rationalize why I would need more than one. Especially one in such a specific color, my other is a nice neutral grey, and with the hair calf? On it too.
> 
> But she's so pretty!


I just adore the hammy travelers (I have a merlot color) I love the color on this one, if it makes you feel better, I have more than two bags [emoji4]


----------



## smileydimples

dynyl said:


> Picked this up yesterday on a whim. Kinda fell in love with it. This is my second MK bag but I'm still a little undecided. I know tons if people have more than one or even two bags but I'm trying to rationalize why I would need more than one. Especially one in such a specific color, my other is a nice neutral grey, and with the hair calf? On it too.
> 
> But she's so pretty!


Love the purple ❤️❤️❤️ It is really great to have more  than one ... I have way to many and just to have something else to switch to is nice


----------



## keishapie1973

dynyl said:


> Picked this up yesterday on a whim. Kinda fell in love with it. This is my second MK bag but I'm still a little undecided. I know tons if people have more than one or even two bags but I'm trying to rationalize why I would need more than one. Especially one in such a specific color, my other is a nice neutral grey, and with the hair calf? On it too.
> 
> But she's so pretty!



Definitely keep. The color is on trend for the season and every woman should have more than one bag...


----------



## ubo22

dynyl said:


> Picked this up yesterday on a whim. Kinda fell in love with it. This is my second MK bag but I'm still a little undecided. I know tons if people have more than one or even two bags but I'm trying to rationalize why I would need more than one. Especially one in such a specific color, my other is a nice neutral grey, and with the hair calf? On it too.
> 
> But she's so pretty!


If you love it, keep it.  I used to only carry one or two bags years ago and now can't imagine having less than several bags to choose from each day.  I now get so bored carrying the same bag every day and tend to change them out at least every 3-5 days and sometimes every day.


----------



## keishapie1973

Carrying my Quincy in plum today.... [emoji7]


----------



## HeatherL

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my Quincy in plum today.... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3489478



Beautiful!!!  Looks comfy too, which I'm finding comfort is almost becoming my first choice in bag selections!


----------



## keishapie1973

HeatherL said:


> Beautiful!!!  Looks comfy too, which I'm finding comfort is almost becoming my first choice in bag selections!



Thank you!!! I'm actually surprised by how comfortable it is....


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Definitely keep. The color is on trend for the season and every woman should have more than one bag...





ubo22 said:


> If you love it, keep it.  I used to only carry one or two bags years ago and now can't imagine having less than several bags to choose from each day.  I now get so bored carrying the same bag every day and tend to change them out at least every 3-5 days and sometimes every day.



I agree!! I have 7 (eight if you include the Riley in waiting on) and all have their purpose. At least that's what I keep telling myself [emoji12][emoji16]


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my Quincy in plum today.... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3489478



Love this color.  This bag looks so comfortable to carry!!


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> Love this color.  This bag looks so comfortable to carry!!



It is. Thank you....[emoji4]


----------



## Ness7386

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my Quincy in plum today.... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3489478


I love this bag!  The style & color are perfect!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Ness7386

dynyl said:


> Picked this up yesterday on a whim. Kinda fell in love with it. This is my second MK bag but I'm still a little undecided. I know tons if people have more than one or even two bags but I'm trying to rationalize why I would need more than one. Especially one in such a specific color, my other is a nice neutral grey, and with the hair calf? On it too.
> 
> But she's so pretty!


Is this the large or the small?  Its beautiful!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## keishapie1973

Ness7386 said:


> I love this bag!  The style & color are perfect!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks you. I agree.....


----------



## Bootlover07

My medium peanut Riley is here!!!


----------



## dannianddi

Bootlover07 said:


> My medium peanut Riley is here!!!



Beautiful [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> My medium peanut Riley is here!!!



Love Riley!


----------



## HesitantShopper

keishapie1973 said:


> Carrying my Quincy in plum today.... [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3489478



Oh gorgeous color!


----------



## keishapie1973

HesitantShopper said:


> Oh gorgeous color!



Thank you!!!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> My medium peanut Riley is here!!!



Love it!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Love it!!!



Thanks! My saffiano feels so boxy now [emoji30]! Isn't it crazy how our tastes change??


----------



## smileydimples

Bootlover07 said:


> My medium peanut Riley is here!!!


Yeah she came in ... such a beauty .. enjoy her


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks! My saffiano feels so boxy now [emoji30]! Isn't it crazy how our tastes change??


So funny!  When I'm carrying my soft leather bags, it's such a different experience than carrying my saffiano leather ones.  Saffiano = fall/winter and weekdays for me.  Soft leather = mostly summers and weekends.


----------



## smileydimples

Since I had no luck getting a malachite Selma I decided to get Moss. I really wanted it in a selma but medium can be so small so I went with a large Savannah


----------



## smileydimples

Here she is next to my emerald Lexi


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> My medium peanut Riley is here!!!


Congratulations, love the smooshy leather on Riley


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> My medium peanut Riley is here!!!


Beautiful bag.  I'm sure you'll enjoy her!!


----------



## cdtracing

smileydimples said:


> Since I had no luck getting a malachite Selma I decided to get Moss. I really wanted it in a selma but medium can be so small so I went with a large Savannah





smileydimples said:


> Here she is next to my emerald Lexi



I love the Moss on the Savannah!!!  Congratulations!  She's beautiful.  And I'm still jonesing for an Emerald Lexi!! 

But I do have a new additions as well.  While I haven't had any luck finding an acceptable Elephant Lexi, I did fine a used once preloved Lexi in Luggage!!  She arrived yesterday so pictures to follow!


----------



## cdtracing

I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.


----------



## dannianddi

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355


wow, thats beautiful. I want a Lexi myself


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh congrats she is a beauty!!!!!!! Love your Lexi in luggage


----------



## smileydimples

cdtracing said:


> I love the Moss on the Savannah!!!  Congratulations!  She's beautiful.  And I'm still jonesing for an Emerald Lexi!!
> 
> But I do have a new additions as well.  While I haven't had any luck finding an acceptable Elephant Lexi, I did fine a used once preloved Lexi in Luggage!!  She arrived yesterday so pictures to follow!



Thank you   I had to take a picture with them side by side. I really hope you find an emerald Lexi one day 
I love your new Lexi I am so happy that it came insuch great condition for you


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355



What a beauty and glad it is in pristine shape!


----------



## cdtracing

dannianddi said:


> wow, thats beautiful. I want a Lexi myself





smileydimples said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh congrats she is a beauty!!!!!!! Love your Lexi in luggage





smileydimples said:


> Thank you   I had to take a picture with them side by side. I really hope you find an emerald Lexi one day
> I love your new Lexi I am so happy that it came insuch great condition for you





BeachBagGal said:


> What a beauty and glad it is in pristine shape!



Thank you, Ladies!!   I just couldn't pass her up, especially for the price.  And I'm so thrilled with her condition.  Honestly, she looks like she's never been carried. She came perfectly packed as not to cause any damage during shipping.   It's so nice to deal with honest sellers.


----------



## keishapie1973

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355



This is beautiful!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

keishapie1973 said:


> This is beautiful!!!!



Thank you!  I love the soft leather of this bag.  It feels sooooo good!  And perfect for weaing this time of year!


----------



## MKbaglover

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355


Such a beautiful bag- all these Lexi reveals are making me want to hunt for one!  I love trying to get the hard to find items- I think I like the buzz of finding things, especially when it turns out to be a great bargain like this!  Congrats on this lovely find


----------



## cdtracing

MKbaglover said:


> Such a beautiful bag- all these Lexi reveals are making me want to hunt for one!  I love trying to get the hard to find items- I think I like the buzz of finding things, especially when it turns out to be a great bargain like this!  Congrats on this lovely find


Thank you.  I enjoy the cyberstalk too.  It's kind of like a treasure hunt.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355


I really like the Lexi in this color.  Such a nice soft leather bag.  You'll be rocking it this fall!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I really like the Lexi in this color.  Such a nice soft leather bag.  You'll be rocking it this fall!


 Thanks, Ubo.  I'm allready rocking it!!!!  She's out & about with me today & will make the trip to my Mother's tomorrow.


----------



## DanielaKB

My latest purchases 

Medium Kirby in cement 
Medium Selma in electric blue 
Medium EW Hamilton (my husband calls it Neapolitan Ice Cream haha)


----------



## BeachBagGal

DanielaKB said:


> View attachment 3493586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchases
> 
> Medium Kirby in cement
> Medium Selma in electric blue
> Medium EW Hamilton (my husband calls it Neapolitan Ice Cream haha)



Nice trio! Love EB!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Romy medium messenger. I was in need of a new crossbody.


----------



## Glttglam

DanielaKB said:


> View attachment 3493586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchases
> 
> Medium Kirby in cement
> Medium Selma in electric blue
> Medium EW Hamilton (my husband calls it Neapolitan Ice Cream haha)


Beautiful new collection of bags! I especially love the electric blue color.


----------



## DanielaKB

Glttglam said:


> Beautiful new collection of bags! I especially love the electric blue color.


I've been wanting something in electric blue for a while ! 
Don't like it on every bag but I knew I would love it on a Selma or savannah and then found a price I couldn't refuse


----------



## smileydimples

I really wanted a coffee bag after mine could not be fixed last year wish it could have since it was a large studded selma. I seem to be loving the Savannah large since I can no longer get my large Selma's .. oh how I miss them. They didn't have too many coffee bags at least big enough durning Macys sale .... so meet cofffee large Savannah


----------



## carterazo

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355


What a beauty! Congrats on a fabulous find! [emoji7]


----------



## diva7633

I think I got a deal.  Small studded rhea at at TJ Maxx for $149.99. Shocked at how much it can hold!!!


----------



## dannianddi

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3495000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got a deal.  Small studded rhea at at TJ Maxx for $149.99. Shocked at how much it can hold!!!



What a beautiful color.. Merlot?


----------



## diva7633

dannianddi said:


> What a beautiful color.. Merlot?



Yes!!


----------



## smileydimples

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3495000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got a deal.  Small studded rhea at at TJ Maxx for $149.99. Shocked at how much it can hold!!!


So pretty congrats!!


----------



## Heidicour

diva7633 said:


> View attachment 3495000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I got a deal.  Small studded rhea at at TJ Maxx for $149.99. Shocked at how much it can hold!!!



Everyone I know is shocked by the amount of stuff I pull out of my small rhea too! Nice find!!


----------



## TaterTots

Hi ladies! Thought I would post my latest 2 purchases here.  

Large Hayley E/W in Black and Grey 

Medium Studded Selma Messenger in Brick

..............


----------



## Fendilove

Here's my bag of the day and contents!


----------



## cdtracing

Fendilove said:


> Here's my bag of the day and contents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496393


I love the Dillon!  She's such a pretty color!


----------



## TaterTots

Fendilove said:


> Here's my bag of the day and contents!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496393


Just gorgeous! And that color is just amazing. [emoji813]


----------



## carterazo

Got this gorgeous Vivian woven tote a couple weeks ago. Today was her maiden voyage. [emoji7]


----------



## cdtracing

carterazo said:


> Got this gorgeous Vivian woven tote a couple weeks ago. Today was her maiden voyage. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3496785



Me Likey!!!


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355


very pretty....I love that luggage color and the leather looks yummy


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> very pretty....I love that luggage color and the leather looks yummy



Thank you Sdkitty.  I've been carrying her all week.  The leather is so soft & feels like heaven!!!  Very much like your Tonne.


----------



## Demen

Here's my new Daniela small ^^


----------



## TaterTots

carterazo said:


> Got this gorgeous Vivian woven tote a couple weeks ago. Today was her maiden voyage. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3496785



She's STUNNING!


----------



## TaterTots

Demen said:


> Here's my new Daniela small ^^



Love her!!  She's the perfect grab and go bag...


----------



## carterazo

TaterTots said:


> She's STUNNING!


Thank you!


----------



## Demen

TaterTots said:


> Love her!!  She's the perfect grab and go bag...



Thank you & you're right ^^


----------



## Bootlover07

I need Jesus. I just bought another bag [emoji30][emoji51][emoji33]. I've been attempting to sell my electric blue sutton and it's been so hard to get rid of. I love it, but I have a sapphire jet set and an electric blue crossbody. I love my selmas (I have pearl grey and mandarin in medium) but I love the style of the sutton and having that variety in my collection. I also find the medium sutton to be roomier than the medium Selma. I stumbled across an extremely hard to find medium mandarin sutton on eBay and it was new with tags. It seemed like the perfect solution lol!!!! I'm going to sell my electric blue sutton and mandarin Selma so I can have one Selma and one sutton. Bags and boots (hence my screen name) will be my downfall in life.


----------



## sdkitty

Bootlover07 said:


> I need Jesus. I just bought another bag [emoji30][emoji51][emoji33]. I've been attempting to sell my electric blue sutton and it's been so hard to get rid of. I love it, but I have a sapphire jet set and an electric blue crossbody. I love my selmas (I have pearl grey and mandarin in medium) but I love the style of the sutton and having that variety in my collection. I also find the medium sutton to be roomier than the medium Selma. I stumbled across an extremely hard to find medium mandarin sutton on eBay and it was new with tags. It seemed like the perfect solution lol!!!! I'm going to sell my electric blue sutton and mandarin Selma so I can have one Selma and one sutton. Bags and boots (hence my screen name) will be my downfall in life.


I think I know how you feel.  I keep saying I need to sell some bags and reduce the population.  Then when I sell one, a little voice says "now you can buy a new one"


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> I need Jesus. I just bought another bag [emoji30][emoji51][emoji33]. I've been attempting to sell my electric blue sutton and it's been so hard to get rid of. I love it, but I have a sapphire jet set and an electric blue crossbody. I love my selmas (I have pearl grey and mandarin in medium) but I love the style of the sutton and having that variety in my collection. I also find the medium sutton to be roomier than the medium Selma. I stumbled across an extremely hard to find medium mandarin sutton on eBay and it was new with tags. It seemed like the perfect solution lol!!!! I'm going to sell my electric blue sutton and mandarin Selma so I can have one Selma and one sutton. Bags and boots (hence my screen name) will be my downfall in life.


So, just to keep this straight...

electric blue Sutton - selling; makes sense since you have two other cobalt blue bags

sapphire jet set - I love this one on you; you should never sell it

electric blue cross-body - nice choice for a cross-body bag; dark but bold color

medium pearl grey Selma - I know you love this color and style, so you should keep this one forever!

medium mandarin Selma - selling; I agree with your decision to sell this one; for some reason, I think mandarin looks better on the Sutton than the Selma; maybe it's the softer, more pliable, saffiano leather on the Sutton that makes me think this;  the Sutton to me screams for bright, bold, eclectic colors whereas the Selma with its more structured exterior calls for sophisticated, understated and sometimes bold neutrals; the Sutton also looks fabulous in neutrals, but I've always viewed my Selmas as my every day neutral toned bags and my Sutton as my stand-out, "make some sort of a statement" bag

medium mandarin Sutton - buying; this will be a nice addition to your collection


----------



## TaterTots

Bootlover07 said:


> I need Jesus. I just bought another bag [emoji30][emoji51][emoji33]. I've been attempting to sell my electric blue sutton and it's been so hard to get rid of. I love it, but I have a sapphire jet set and an electric blue crossbody. I love my selmas (I have pearl grey and mandarin in medium) but I love the style of the sutton and having that variety in my collection. I also find the medium sutton to be roomier than the medium Selma. I stumbled across an extremely hard to find medium mandarin sutton on eBay and it was new with tags. It seemed like the perfect solution lol!!!! I'm going to sell my electric blue sutton and mandarin Selma so I can have one Selma and one sutton. Bags and boots (hence my screen name) will be my downfall in life.



I'm right there with ya!  I ordered a Lilac Medium Selma with SHW last night. I had seen it at the MK outlets back in the summer and didn't purchase it and have been kicking myself ever since. So I was lucky enough to find one on eBay last night NWT at a decent price so I had to buy it. I justified the purchase by her being Lilac when my other 3 ( Large, Medium and Crossbody ) being Heritage Blue, Watermelon and Brick.  So I need to add my full Selma collection ( thus far) when she arrives.


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> So, just to keep this straight...
> 
> electric blue Sutton - selling; makes sense since you have two other cobalt blue bags
> 
> sapphire jet set - I love this one on you; you should never sell it
> 
> electric blue cross-body - nice choice for a cross-body bag; dark but bold color
> 
> medium pearl grey Selma - I know you love this color and style, so you should keep this one forever!
> 
> medium mandarin Selma - selling; I agree with your decision to sell this one; for some reason, I think mandarin looks better on the Sutton than the Selma; maybe it's the softer, more pliable, saffiano leather on the Sutton that makes me think this;  the Sutton to me screams for bright, bold, eclectic colors whereas the Selma with its more structured exterior calls for sophisticated, understated and sometimes bold neutrals; the Sutton also looks fabulous in neutrals, but I've always viewed my Selmas as my every day neutral toned bags and my Sutton as my stand-out, "make some sort of a statement" bag
> 
> medium mandarin Sutton - buying; this will be a nice addition to your collection



Thanks for helping to go through the list! I've been trying to give up my bag habit since MK hasn't been dazzling me lately. I just feel like I need to perfect my current collection and then I'll be happy. 

I do feel like I'll have that sapphire jet set and pearl grey Selma forever. When I mentioned selling my blue bag my boyfriend said "not the tote that I like?!" He loves that jet set lol!!! And pearl grey is my favorite color on the Selma. 

I really like having a crossbody in a fun color and one in a neutral (I have a peanut Selma messenger). They both serve a purpose, especially with one being soft leather and one being saffiano. 

I also have a dark dune jet set (perfect and most versatile tote), a large black Riley, and a medium peanut Riley. I haven't carried the rileys as much because they're my newest bags, but I adore both. The peanut especially is going to be used a lot. The black will only be for winter, but I feel like everyone needs a black bag in their collection. 

Back to mandarin. It's my favorite and I need that color in my life. I purchased the Selma because I love that bag and I wanted to have a colorful satchel since I have a colorful crossbody and tote. I think if I didn't really want a sutton in my collection it would be fine. But the medium Selma is kind of a tight fit for me and I like variety. I think the mandarin Sutton will round everything out. And I love all the extra gold with that color.

Sorry for the long winded post...I just really needed to out my thoughts into words! I'll post photos of my whole collection when I get the sutton!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## San7213

iluvmybags said:


> Michael Kors doesn't seem to get enough love on the forum, so let's do something to change that!  You might be too shy to start your own thread, but can you show us your Michael Kors bag(s)?  It might be a MK Collection bag or maybe a Michael by MK bag - whatever you've got (or whatever you HAD but no longer have), show it to us!  Let's see some MK LOVE!!


----------



## San7213

iluvmybags said:


> Michael Kors doesn't seem to get enough love on the forum, so let's do something to change that!  You might be too shy to start your own thread, but can you show us your Michael Kors bag(s)?  It might be a MK Collection bag or maybe a Michael by MK bag - whatever you've got (or whatever you HAD but no longer have), show it to us!  Let's see some MK LOVE!!


Tried to send picture but didn't work


----------



## San7213




----------



## Bootlover07

San7213 said:


> View attachment 3500419



Ooh!!! I like the studded one a lot! Is that a Selma?


----------



## San7213

Bootlover07 said:


> Ooh!!! I like the studded one a lot! Is that a Selma?


Yes. That one is my favorite for function and style


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Thanks for helping to go through the list! I've been trying to give up my bag habit since MK hasn't been dazzling me lately. I just feel like I need to perfect my current collection and then I'll be happy.
> 
> I do feel like I'll have that sapphire jet set and pearl grey Selma forever. When I mentioned selling my blue bag my boyfriend said "not the tote that I like?!" He loves that jet set lol!!! And pearl grey is my favorite color on the Selma.
> 
> I really like having a crossbody in a fun color and one in a neutral (I have a peanut Selma messenger). They both serve a purpose, especially with one being soft leather and one being saffiano.
> 
> I also have a dark dune jet set (perfect and most versatile tote), a large black Riley, and a medium peanut Riley. I haven't carried the rileys as much because they're my newest bags, but I adore both. The peanut especially is going to be used a lot. The black will only be for winter, but I feel like everyone needs a black bag in their collection.
> 
> Back to mandarin. It's my favorite and I need that color in my life. I purchased the Selma because I love that bag and I wanted to have a colorful satchel since I have a colorful crossbody and tote. I think if I didn't really want a sutton in my collection it would be fine. But the medium Selma is kind of a tight fit for me and I like variety. I think the mandarin Sutton will round everything out. And I love all the extra gold with that color.
> 
> Sorry for the long winded post...I just really needed to out my thoughts into words! I'll post photos of my whole collection when I get the sutton!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Your sapphire jet set is to die for.    The jet set in dark dune is also really beautiful.  Two cross-bodies, (electric blue and peanut) one in bold color and one in neutral color and one soft leather and one saffiano leather, sounds nice.  Have you noticed you lean towards blue or orange as your bold color and some variant of brown for your neutral?  Or you'll do black and brown like with your Rileys?  Then comes your pearl grey Selma to ruin the trend.    LOL!

Having one perfect medium Selma is fine.  If it's a bit small then it makes sense to only have one, and I know how much you love it in pearl grey.

What happened to purple?  I thought that was your favorite color.  Can't wait to see pics of your entire collection when you get your new Sutton.


----------



## TaterTots

San7213 said:


> View attachment 3500419



Love the Selma as well!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Your sapphire jet set is to die for.    The jet set in dark dune is also really beautiful.  Two cross-bodies, (electric blue and peanut) one in bold color and one in neutral color and one soft leather and one saffiano leather, sounds nice.  Have you noticed you lean towards blue or orange as your bold color and some variant of brown for your neutral?  Or you'll do black and brown like with your Rileys?  Then comes your pearl grey Selma to ruin the trend.    LOL!
> 
> Having one perfect medium Selma is fine.  If it's a bit small then it makes sense to only have one, and I know how much you love it in pearl grey.
> 
> What happened to purple?  I thought that was your favorite color.  Can't wait to see pics of your entire collection when you get your new Sutton.



I have noticed that blue and orange are my favorites..and what's funny is in the warmer months my nails are usually some variation of blue or coral lol!!!! 

My medium Selma is great because it's not as bulky as the large can be, and it's good for casual dinners and happy hour too. And it's great on the shoulder. 

Ugh I love purple!!!! I just haven't found the perfect purple on the perfect bag for me. I had a bag from Aldo at one time and it was charcoal gray and plum and I've never found a purple bag I love as much as that one. Iris and grape just don't thrill me as much, although I do like darker purples. I need a new wallet so I'm thinking maybe I'll look for a purple one [emoji3]

I can't wait to get my sutton so I can post some pics!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

San7213 said:


> Yes. That one is my favorite for function and style



Its really beautiful!! I know what you mean, I love my selmas too!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Ooh!!! I like the studded one a lot! Is that a Selma?


That's the Large N/S Selma tote.


----------



## lluuccka

I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.


----------



## smileydimples

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181


Love your collection!!! I had close to what you had but sold some only to buy more   I have a few more on my wishlist too.


----------



## Minkette

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181


Love them. All of them!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## cny1941

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181



Love them all [emoji173]️ your collection just inspires me to keep buying oops!collecting [emoji38]


----------



## TaterTots

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181



Excellent collection.


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181



[emoji7]!!!


----------



## cdtracing

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181



Great Collection!!!  Love your variety & styles!!


----------



## Fendilove

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181


What a beautiful collection. You have a great assortment of styles, colours and sizes too!! I love your small Avas!


----------



## San7213

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181



Haha I don't feel so bad. I didn't put them all in picture, only MK
Nice collection


----------



## cny1941

Medium Savannah in brick [emoji173]️


----------



## dannianddi

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181



Wows [emoji178][emoji178]lovely collection and variety !


----------



## SEWDimples

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355


Congrats! The color is beautiful. I love MK Collection bags. I've been hunting for a Lexi as well, but not the cream color. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

DanielaKB said:


> View attachment 3493586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest purchases
> 
> Medium Kirby in cement
> Medium Selma in electric blue
> Medium EW Hamilton (my husband calls it Neapolitan Ice Cream haha)


Very nice. I love the cement colorblock and blue bags. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

lluuccka said:


> I think I have a bag diagnosis ... i need to stop  my current collection counts 30 pieces. And I love them all. Still more on wishlist.
> View attachment 3501183
> 
> View attachment 3501182
> 
> 
> View attachment 3501181


Great collection! I love the Miranda drawstring/bucket bag. Great color.


----------



## smileydimples

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3503220
> 
> 
> Medium Savannah in brick [emoji173]️


I love your Savannah!! I have went back and fourth on buying this color


----------



## cny1941

smileydimples said:


> I love your Savannah!! I have went back and fourth on buying this color



Thank you [emoji4] Wasn't sure if I like this color but I do now. Also love the medium size perfect for crossbody. Can't wait to load her up this weekend [emoji173]️


----------



## TaterTots

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3503220
> 
> 
> Medium Savannah in brick [emoji173]️



I have the Large on its way to me in the color Antique Rose. This Brick is gorgeous as well. The Savannah is such a great and organized bag. I think I want the small to just so I can toss in a couple of items and go.


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> I have the Large on its way to me in the color Antique Rose. This Brick is gorgeous as well. The Savannah is such a great and organized bag. I think I want the small to just so I can toss in a couple of items and go.



Yay we ordered the same bag [emoji4] Saw Antique Rose Savannah at MK boutique over the weekend gorgeous color I couldn't resist. Mine will be here by the end of this week can't wait!!

I love bags with compartments. You just make me wanting to check on the small one such a good idea for running errands [emoji3]


----------



## TaterTots

cny1941 said:


> Yay we ordered the same bag [emoji4] Saw Antique Rose Savannah at MK boutique over the weekend gorgeous color I couldn't resist. Mine will be here by the end of this week can't wait!!
> 
> I love bags with compartments. You just make me wanting to check on the small one such a good idea for running errands [emoji3]



YAY!!   mine will be here by Friday!  And the small would be perfect for errands. Just the reason I want one


----------



## cny1941

TaterTots said:


> YAY!!   mine will be here by Friday!  And the small would be perfect for errands. Just the reason I want one



So excited for you! I need to see the small irl can't wait to see more colors coming out for Savannah [emoji4]


----------



## TaterTots

My new addition! Medium Selma in Lilac with SHW. IM IN LOVE!! Now I can stop kicking myself for not picking her up at the MK outlet back in the summer. Her color is so hypnotic has she shifts from Lilac to Gray to Silver


----------



## cdtracing

TaterTots said:


> My new addition! Medium Selma in Lilac with SHW. IM IN LOVE!! Now I can stop kicking myself for not picking her up at the MK outlet back in the summer. Her color is so hypnotic has she shifts from Lilac to Gray to Silver
> View attachment 3504000


Love it with the silver hardware.


----------



## Bootlover07

So my "mandarin" Sutton came in today and it's not the same color as my mandarin Selma. And the tag was ripped off so I'm wondering if the seller realized she listed it wrong and removed it, or if she sent me the wrong bag. Either way, I'm very disappointed


----------



## MKB0925

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3503220
> 
> 
> Medium Savannah in brick [emoji173]️


Looks like a perfect red and love the bag!


----------



## jules 8

[QUterTots, post: 30749902, member: 456882"]My new addition! Medium Selma in Lilac with SHW. IM IN LOVE!! Now I can stop kicking myself for not picking her up at the MK outlet back in the summer. Her color is so hypnotic has she shifts from Lilac to Gray to Silver 
View attachment 3504000

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
Oooh, shes lovely...where did you find her ?


----------



## myluvofbags

TaterTots said:


> My new addition! Medium Selma in Lilac with SHW. IM IN LOVE!! Now I can stop kicking myself for not picking her up at the MK outlet back in the summer. Her color is so hypnotic has she shifts from Lilac to Gray to Silver [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504000


Congratulations she's a beauty!


----------



## TaterTots

jules 8 said:


> [QUterTots, post: 30749902, member: 456882"]My new addition! Medium Selma in Lilac with SHW. IM IN LOVE!! Now I can stop kicking myself for not picking her up at the MK outlet back in the summer. Her color is so hypnotic has she shifts from Lilac to Gray to Silver
> View attachment 3504000


Oooh, shes lovely...where did you find her ? [/QUOTE]

Thanks!  I found her on eBay NWT. She was still all wrapped up in her protective wrap and everything. Her color is just so amazing. Lilac is such a Chamaeleon color. She's a total year around color for me.


----------



## TaterTots

myluvofbags said:


> Congratulations she's a beauty!



Thank you myluvofbags!  I'm so happy to have her in my Selma family now.


----------



## Fendilove

TaterTots said:


> My new addition! Medium Selma in Lilac with SHW. IM IN LOVE!! Now I can stop kicking myself for not picking her up at the MK outlet back in the summer. Her color is so hypnotic has she shifts from Lilac to Gray to Silver
> View attachment 3504000


I also have the med Selma in Lilac and you are right... sometimes it goes from gray - to lilac - to silver.. so weird. Yours looks almost white! It's going to be my go to bag for Winter! Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## TaterTots

Fendilove said:


> I also have the med Selma in Lilac and you are right... sometimes it goes from gray - to lilac - to silver.. so weird. Yours looks almost white! It's going to be my go to bag for Winter! Hope you enjoy yours!



She is a color shifter for sure!  And you totally right,  she'll definitely be a go to bag for me this Winter as well.  And yes with the flash in my pic she even had a white look about her.  I'm so happy to have her in my collection and I hope you enjoy yours as well!


----------



## MKB0925

TaterTots said:


> My new addition! Medium Selma in Lilac with SHW. IM IN LOVE!! Now I can stop kicking myself for not picking her up at the MK outlet back in the summer. Her color is so hypnotic has she shifts from Lilac to Gray to Silver
> View attachment 3504000



I love this...what a gorgeous color!


----------



## TaterTots

MKB0925 said:


> I love this...what a gorgeous color!



Thank you MKB0925!


----------



## cny1941

MKB0925 said:


> Looks like a perfect red and love the bag!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> So my "mandarin" Sutton came in today and it's not the same color as my mandarin Selma. And the tag was ripped off so I'm wondering if the seller realized she listed it wrong and removed it, or if she sent me the wrong bag. Either way, I'm very disappointed



It's so hard to tell via computer because colors can appear different but the Sutton looks more like Chili than Mandarin. JMO
Are you going to return it?  If it was listed new with tags, you should have gotten the tag.  I know you're disappointed.


----------



## cny1941

Antique rose Savannah [emoji173]️




With misty rose pom [emoji177]


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> It's so hard to tell via computer because colors can appear different but the Sutton looks more like Chili than Mandarin. JMO
> Are you going to return it?  If it was listed new with tags, you should have gotten the tag.  I know you're disappointed.



Yes, I agree its definitely red. I thought chili too. I emailed the seller and told her I already had a mandarin bag and the sutton was a different color. It was returnable anyway, but she sent me a prepaid label so I didn't have to pay for shipping. I think she knew it was listed wrong, but anyways I'm glad she was nice about it. So disappointed though!! I will go ahead and sell my electric blue and keep an eye out for another sutton in mandarin. There's a large on eBay but the large is too big for me [emoji20]


----------



## keishapie1973

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3506826
> 
> 
> Antique rose Savannah [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3506827
> 
> 
> With misty rose pom [emoji177]



Very pretty color....


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> Yes, I agree its definitely red. I thought chili too. I emailed the seller and told her I already had a mandarin bag and the sutton was a different color. It was returnable anyway, but she sent me a prepaid label so I didn't have to pay for shipping. I think she knew it was listed wrong, but anyways I'm glad she was nice about it. So disappointed though!! I will go ahead and sell my electric blue and keep an eye out for another sutton in mandarin. There's a large on eBay but the large is too big for me [emoji20]


I'm glad the seller wasn't difficult.  I've had a similar experience and the seller was very difficult.  Just keep your eye out for another medium mandarin Sutton.  You'll find one eventually.


----------



## cny1941

keishapie1973 said:


> Very pretty color....



Thank you [emoji173]️ Exact color as I expected


----------



## Bootlover07

Even though my mandarin Sutton didn't work out I thought I'd still share my current collection! These are the styles that work for me so I have doubles of them LOL.

Jet Set Totes: Sapphire and Dark Dune
Rileys: large black/silver and medium peanut 
Medium selmas: pearl grey and mandarin 
Crossbody bags: electric blue jet set chain crossbody and peanut Selma messenger 
Other blue bag/colorful satchel: medium electric blue sutton 

I've never owned this many designer bags before. I love all of them and for the most part I do carry all of them


----------



## cdtracing

Nice collection...good variety of neutral, colors & styles!!


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> Even though my mandarin Sutton didn't work out I thought I'd still share my current collection! These are the styles that work for me so I have doubles of them LOL.
> 
> Jet Set Totes: Sapphire and Dark Dune
> Rileys: large black/silver and medium peanut
> Medium selmas: pearl grey and mandarin
> Crossbody bags: electric blue jet set chain crossbody and peanut Selma messenger
> Other blue bag/colorful satchel: medium electric blue sutton
> 
> I've never owned this many designer bags before. I love all of them and for the most part I do carry all of them



Great collection!


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Even though my mandarin Sutton didn't work out I thought I'd still share my current collection! These are the styles that work for me so I have doubles of them LOL.
> 
> Jet Set Totes: Sapphire and Dark Dune
> Rileys: large black/silver and medium peanut
> Medium selmas: pearl grey and mandarin
> Crossbody bags: electric blue jet set chain crossbody and peanut Selma messenger
> Other blue bag/colorful satchel: medium electric blue sutton
> 
> I've never owned this many designer bags before. I love all of them and for the most part I do carry all of them



Nice collection girl!!! There's some nice colors in your crew! [emoji3]


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Nice collection girl!!! There's some nice colors in your crew! [emoji3]



Thank you!!! I should probably try to get away from blue, but it's such an easy colorful neutral! [emoji23]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you!!! I should probably try to get away from blue, but it's such an easy colorful neutral! [emoji23]



Never leave blue!!! It's one of the best colors! [emoji51]


----------



## smileydimples

My new ballet Riley ... I regretted not getting her before and she haunted me and then I found her.  Seller was awesome and packed her up with so much love ❤️ beyond happy because I had almost given up hope with sellers. I will do a comparison later with saffiano leather and soft since I have a Cynthia in ballet too


----------



## smileydimples

Delete


----------



## smileydimples

I love Lexi so much I found this navy and black Lexi.. it was a great deal , a few scratches but I think some conditioner will help it.


----------



## smileydimples

Here is one picture by herself


----------



## HesitantShopper

Bootlover07 said:


> Even though my mandarin Sutton didn't work out I thought I'd still share my current collection! These are the styles that work for me so I have doubles of them LOL.
> 
> Jet Set Totes: Sapphire and Dark Dune
> Rileys: large black/silver and medium peanut
> Medium selmas: pearl grey and mandarin
> Crossbody bags: electric blue jet set chain crossbody and peanut Selma messenger
> Other blue bag/colorful satchel: medium electric blue sutton
> 
> I've never owned this many designer bags before. I love all of them and for the most part I do carry all of them



very nice! you have a good range of colors and styles.


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> My new ballet Riley ... I regretted not getting her before and she haunted me and then I found her.  Seller was awesome and packed her up with so much love ❤️ beyond happy because I had almost given up hope with sellers. I will do a comparison later with saffiano leather and soft since I have a Cynthia in ballet too



oh lovely! I adore Riley!


----------



## HesitantShopper

smileydimples said:


> View attachment 3510953
> 
> I love Lexi so much I found this navy and black Lexi.. it was a great deal , a few scratches but I think some conditioner will help it.



That's a great color combination! i see a back pocket?? lol.


----------



## Suz82

Hello ladies, long time no visit! 
Truth be told I have kept away so I'm not tempted to buy more bags. I still keep lusting after a savannah in plum though so I may hold out until I find a good deal on one.

Apart from that I feel pretty bag content, haven't used my DR stud Selma messenger at all [emoji33] but with having my little one my suttons are just more practical. Today I put my beloved coral Sutton in her dust bag and away for the winter, roll on next year when she can come out and play again.

Suz


----------



## smileydimples

HesitantShopper said:


> That's a great color combination! i see a back pocket?? lol.


THank you  Yup it has a back pocket


----------



## MIRNAJ

iluvmybags said:


> Michael Kors doesn't seem to get enough love on the forum, so let's do something to change that!  You might be too shy to start your own thread, but can you show us your Michael Kors bag(s)?  It might be a MK Collection bag or maybe a Michael by MK bag - whatever you've got (or whatever you HAD but no longer have), show it to us!  Let's see some MK LOVE!!


I have a Michael Kors North South Hamilton with snake print handle and leather belt strapping with lock so I had stored my bag in dust bag when i took it out it had a mark/stain from the handles. I tried the Michael Kors cleaner and no luck..any idea oon how I can remove it?


----------



## MIRNAJ

I have a Michael Kors North South Hamilton with snake print handle and leather belt strapping with lock so I had stored my bag in dust bag when i took it out it had a mark/stain from the handles. I tried the Michael Kors cleaner and no luck..any idea oon how I can remove it?


----------



## Suz82

smileydimples said:


> THank you  Yup it has a back pocket



Hey smileydimples,  have sent you a direct message , a link to a bag I think your looking for? Just in case the notification doesn't show up easily to you [emoji5]

Suz


----------



## Alliekatt29

Just bought this at the outlet to match my newly purchased Hamilton from MK.com.


----------



## Suz82

Alliekatt29 said:


> Just bought this at the outlet to match my newly purchased Hamilton from MK.com.



Cute colour


----------



## Alliekatt29

Ingrid Large Satchel in cement/black


----------



## karlita27

Hello! Please help me decide. Which do you like best? I want to see pic if you have it too! Thank you soo much! I am torn!


----------



## Coffee911

karlita27 said:


> Hello! Please help me decide. Which do you like best? I want to see pic if you have it too! Thank you soo much! I am torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519894



They are all beautiful! IMHO you should choose based on your needs. Will be for more casual? For everyday? For more formal work environment? Also how much do you carry? For me I LOVE a tote for everyday. I have young kids so it makes life more convenient. They also always randomly have more stuff for me to carry [emoji38]


----------



## keishapie1973

karlita27 said:


> Hello! Please help me decide. Which do you like best? I want to see pic if you have it too! Thank you soo much! I am torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519894



I love the Ava, so I'd choose it. However, I agree that if you need a more casual style, I'd choose one of the totes...


----------



## Alliekatt29

karlita27 said:


> Hello! Please help me decide. Which do you like best? I want to see pic if you have it too! Thank you soo much! I am torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519894


My vote is for the totes, too.  I prefer easy-to-access bags; however, all three are nice.


----------



## sdkitty

for looks I like the Ava best.  But I like outside pockets so if she doesn't have any, that wouldn't work for me personally.  I don't care much for either of the others.


----------



## Suz82

karlita27 said:


> Hello! Please help me decide. Which do you like best? I want to see pic if you have it too! Thank you soo much! I am torn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3519894



As the others have said lifestyle plays a factor in which one you get. 

I'd need a tote but I also have two small children.


----------



## cdtracing

I like the style of the Ava but as others have posted, it really depends on your lifestyle & the function you need the bag for.  For those who need easy access & carry quite a lot of stuff, a tote is more functional.  Color is subjective depending on the buyer.  The Ava is more of a dressier purse while the totes are more casual with the Annabelle being a little dressier than the Jet set.


----------



## karlita27

Thanks for all the reply. I have chosen these two instead. I am availing of the sale! I get two for the price of usually one bag!!! Im excited already!


----------



## karlita27

I ended up buying this because the two bags are not available anymore. Too bad.


----------



## cdtracing

The Ava is a beautiful bag.
Sorry the other 2 were no longer available.


----------



## Suz82

I'm sure you'll love it when it comes


----------



## MKB0925

smileydimples said:


> My new ballet Riley ... I regretted not getting her before and she haunted me and then I found her.  Seller was awesome and packed her up with so much love [emoji173]️ beyond happy because I had almost given up hope with sellers. I will do a comparison later with saffiano leather and soft since I have a Cynthia in ballet too



Such a pretty bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

karlita27 said:


> I ended up buying this because the two bags are not available anymore. Too bad.
> 
> View attachment 3520709



The Ava is gorgeous. The totes are always on sale somewhere. They'll pop up again if you still want them....


----------



## Alliekatt29

Pale pink Hamilton...just received and unpacked her!!!


----------



## cdtracing

What a stunner!!!


----------



## Alliekatt29

cdtracing said:


> What a stunner!!!


Thanks!  The boutique version is so much better than the one I saw in the outlet this past weekend.  The price was too good to pass up with the sale promo on MK.com.  I think I'll be in trouble now that I know MK has great deals when stuff goes on sale.  I'm a sucker for pink, too.  I also ordered the medium Selma in antique rose so I'll post a pic of that one soon.


----------



## keishapie1973

It's been about six months since my last MK purchase. I've been wanting this style back in my collection.

Large Savannah in brick....[emoji7]


----------



## Alliekatt29

Medium Selma in antique rose


----------



## ubo22

Alliekatt29 said:


> Medium Selma in antique rose


Sigh...this color is so pretty!


----------



## Suz82

New to me Sutton medium satchel in deep pink.

Takes me up to 5 Suttons now although my black one has been 'borrowed' by my mother [emoji38]

Will take a group pic soon [emoji106]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Alliekatt29 said:


> Medium Selma in antique rose


Love this colour on the Selma[emoji7]


----------



## Neveen

Selma! Not sure on the color! Also my dog decided to plop down next to it


----------



## dannianddi

Neveen said:


> Selma! Not sure on the color! Also my dog decided to plop down next to it
> View attachment 3530714



Love the bag, and your pup is adorable!


----------



## cdtracing

Neveen said:


> Selma! Not sure on the color! Also my dog decided to plop down next to it
> View attachment 3530714



I love the color block & your furbaby is adorable!!


----------



## Neveen

cdtracing said:


> I love the color block & your furbaby is adorable!!


Thank you


----------



## carterazo

Picked her up last night at the mall. Brooklyn applique bag in cinder [emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

Alliekatt29 said:


> Pale pink Hamilton...just received and unpacked her!!!





keishapie1973 said:


> It's been about six months since my last MK purchase. I've been wanting this style back in my collection.
> 
> Large Savannah in brick....[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3524647





Alliekatt29 said:


> Medium Selma in antique rose





Suz82 said:


> View attachment 3526403
> 
> 
> New to me Sutton medium satchel in deep pink.
> 
> Takes me up to 5 Suttons now although my black one has been 'borrowed' by my mother [emoji38]
> 
> Will take a group pic soon [emoji106]



Love the colors on all these bags!


----------



## SEWDimples

Adding to my MK Collection bags. Today, I purchased these two beauties from Marshalls.

Lexi Small East/West Satchel in Cobalt.



Bette Satchel in Elephant


----------



## reginaPhalange

SEWDimples said:


> Adding to my MK Collection bags. Today, I purchased these two beauties from Marshalls.
> 
> Lexi Small East/West Satchel in Cobalt.
> View attachment 3532795
> 
> 
> Bette Satchel in Elephant
> 
> View attachment 3532797


Love the colour of the second satchel, the hardware looks rose gold but I'm assuming it's gold. Either way, beautiful bag, enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

reginaPhalange said:


> Love the colour of the second satchel, the hardware looks rose gold but I'm assuming it's gold. Either way, beautiful bag, enjoy!


Thank you. Yes, it is gold.


----------



## carterazo

SEWDimples said:


> Adding to my MK Collection bags. Today, I purchased these two beauties from Marshalls.
> 
> Lexi Small East/West Satchel in Cobalt.
> View attachment 3532795
> 
> 
> Bette Satchel in Elephant
> 
> View attachment 3532797


The Lexi is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## BeachBagGal

SEWDimples said:


> Adding to my MK Collection bags. Today, I purchased these two beauties from Marshalls.
> 
> Lexi Small East/West Satchel in Cobalt.
> View attachment 3532795
> 
> 
> Bette Satchel in Elephant
> 
> View attachment 3532797



That cobalt! [emoji7]


----------



## reginaPhalange

SEWDimples said:


> Thank you. Yes, it is gold.


It looks stunning against the grey, it's so hard to find a nice grey bag[emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

carterazo said:


> The Lexi is such a gorgeous color!



Thank you! I love this color. It is small, so still on the hunt for the large size.



BeachBagGal said:


> That cobalt! [emoji7]



I know it is gorgeous. 



reginaPhalange said:


> It looks stunning against the grey, it's so hard to find a nice grey bag[emoji7]



I agree. I could not believe these were on clearance at Marshalls. Better than the MK summer sale with 50% off, plus additional 25% off.


----------



## dannianddi

SEWDimples said:


> Adding to my MK Collection bags. Today, I purchased these two beauties from Marshalls.
> 
> Lexi Small East/West Satchel in Cobalt.
> View attachment 3532795
> 
> 
> Bette Satchel in Elephant
> 
> View attachment 3532797


I cannot believe Marshalls had these! May I ask how much the Lexi was?


----------



## SEWDimples

dannianddi said:


> I cannot believe Marshalls had these! May I ask how much the Lexi was?


The Lexi was $289 (originally $790 ) and Bette was $249. Lexi is cheaper than the exact one on ebay right now.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael-Kors-Handbag-Lexi-Lexington-Cobalt-Blue-E-W-Small-Purse-Satchel/282270595436?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=c220d67a75224f0d9f6ef9ca25be65b3&pid=100033&rk=8&rkt=8&sd=252660003355
Not my auction and do not know if it is authentic.

I felt like you did when you found those 2 Miranda satchels.

I might go back and check out the other bags. I first saw the Rodgers hobo, but did not like it IRL. Glad I did not order it online.


----------



## Suz82

SEWDimples said:


> Adding to my MK Collection bags. Today, I purchased these two beauties from Marshalls.
> 
> Lexi Small East/West Satchel in Cobalt.
> View attachment 3532795
> 
> 
> Bette Satchel in Elephant
> 
> View attachment 3532797



These are both gorgeous


----------



## Real Authentication

Hamilton in black is on its way! [emoji126]


----------



## SEWDimples

Suz82 said:


> These are both gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## dannianddi

SEWDimples said:


> The Lexi was $289 (originally $790 ) and Bette was $249. Lexi is cheaper than the exact one on ebay right now.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael-Kors-Handbag-Lexi-Lexington-Cobalt-Blue-E-W-Small-Purse-Satchel/282270595436?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=c220d67a75224f0d9f6ef9ca25be65b3&pid=100033&rk=8&rkt=8&sd=252660003355
> Not my auction and do not know if it is authentic.
> 
> I felt like you did when you found those 2 Miranda satchels.
> 
> I might go back and check out the other bags. I first saw the Rodgers hobo, but did not like it IRL. Glad I did not order it online.



I know, finding those two bags was a great buy! Now I will really be on the hunt. I love the color of your Lexi . Thanks for sharing your finds! I went to 3 local Marshalls today, but I'll keep looking ☺️


----------



## Bootlover07

Medium pearl grey Sutton. Recent eBay find!


----------



## keishapie1973

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium pearl grey Sutton. Recent eBay find!



Looks great!!! Do you still have your PG Selma?


----------



## Bootlover07

keishapie1973 said:


> Looks great!!! Do you still have your PG Selma?



I do but I'm planning to sell it and keep this one and my medium mandarin Selma. The medium is pretty tight for me so I find myself not carrying my PG as much as I'd like. It works on the mandarin since I use it in the summer and I don't carry as much in the summer.


----------



## MKB0925

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium pearl grey Sutton. Recent eBay find!


Great find...and looks great on you too!


----------



## SEWDimples

dannianddi said:


> I know, finding those two bags was a great buy! Now I will really be on the hunt. I love the color of your Lexi . Thanks for sharing your finds! I went to 3 local Marshalls today, but I'll keep looking ☺️


You are welcome. The Cobalt is a beautiful color. I'm still hunting for a large Lexi in black with SHW.


----------



## K6bde3

Bootlover07 said:


> Medium pearl grey Sutton. Recent eBay find!


I'm afraid to buy from eBay because I have no idea if its fake or not.


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> I'm afraid to buy from eBay because I have no idea if its fake or not.



It's always best to have a bag evaluated before purchase.  You can read the first post on the ATMK thread for the rules, format, & required pictures needed to request an authentication.  I ask for a member to have a minimum of 25 posts before I will evaluate their request.  I require this so new members can familiarize them selves with the site & the format.
Ebay does have a Buyer Protection in case you purchase a counterfeit bag.  In that situation, you would have to open an Ebay case & have the item in question authenticated by a third party paid service.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> It's always best to have a bag evaluated before purchase.  You can read the first post on the ATMK thread for the rules, format, & required pictures needed to request an authentication.  I ask for a member to have a minimum of 25 posts before I will evaluate their request.  I require this so new members can familiarize them selves with the site & the format.
> Ebay does have a Buyer Protection in case you purchase a counterfeit bag.  In that situation, you would have to open an Ebay case & have the item in question authenticated by a third party paid service.


Got it! Thanks a lot!


----------



## K6bde3

Yes, eBay has buyer protection plan. That's good plan.


----------



## Bootlover07

K6bde3 said:


> I'm afraid to buy from eBay because I have no idea if its fake or not.





cdtracing said:


> It's always best to have a bag evaluated before purchase.  You can read the first post on the ATMK thread for the rules, format, & required pictures needed to request an authentication.  I ask for a member to have a minimum of 25 posts before I will evaluate their request.  I require this so new members can familiarize them selves with the site & the format.
> Ebay does have a Buyer Protection in case you purchase a counterfeit bag.  In that situation, you would have to open an Ebay case & have the item in question authenticated by a third party paid service.



I always get everything authenticated first! If the seller doesn't accept returns always ask for additional pics and have it authenticated before purchasing. Honestly, I've gotten to where I won't purchase at all if they don't accept returns. It's too much of a hassle.


----------



## K6bde3

Bootlover07 said:


> I always get everything authenticated first! If the seller doesn't accept returns always ask for additional pics and have it authenticated before purchasing. Honestly, I've gotten to where I won't purchase at all if they don't accept returns. It's too much of a hassle.


Thanks a lot for your comment


----------



## K6bde3

I am wondering if there any leather Michael Kors bag, Michael Michael Kors label right below the zipper like photo? I have few Michael Kors bags but none label right below the zipper.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

orchid741 said:


> Medium Ingrid in Cement...Simple and classic  and can be worn as a crossbody.




So pretty! I just got mine today! How do I know if it's the small or medium version? Stupid question, but just wondering..


----------



## K6bde3

Alliekatt29 said:


> Pale pink Hamilton...just received and unpacked her!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> View attachment 3537841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wondering if there any leather Michael Kors bag, Michael Michael Kors label right below the zipper like photo? I have few Michael Kors bags but none label right below the zipper.
> Thanks in advance!


It's called the heat stamp.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> It's called the heat stamp.


Oh, I see.
May I know if any heat stamp right below zipper instead of pocket? Thanks!


----------



## K6bde3

K6bde3 said:


> Oh, I see.
> May I know if any heat stamp right below zipper instead of pocket? Thanks!


I really don't like to use fake bag.


----------



## cdtracing

K6bde3 said:


> Oh, I see.
> May I know if any heat stamp right below zipper instead of pocket? Thanks!


Heat stamp placement depends on the style of the bag & whether the bag is an outlet bag or a boutique bag.


----------



## K6bde3

cdtracing said:


> It's called the heat stamp.





cdtracing said:


> Heat stamp placement depends on the style of the bag & whether the bag is an outlet bag or a boutique bag.


Then heat stamp location can not telling the bag is fake or not? Thanks so much!


----------



## Chrissquasi

My accessorized medium studded Selma in pale pink.


----------



## SEWDimples

Nic


Chrissquasi said:


> View attachment 3538844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My accessorized medium studded Selma in pale pink.


Nice color.


----------



## Chrissquasi

Thank you! Pink is my fave color and I had wanted a studded Selma for quite awhile so my SO pulled the trigger this past May


----------



## K6bde3

Bootlover07 said:


> Even though my mandarin Sutton didn't work out I thought I'd still share my current collection! These are the styles that work for me so I have doubles of them LOL.
> 
> Jet Set Totes: Sapphire and Dark Dune
> Rileys: large black/silver and medium peanut
> Medium selmas: pearl grey and mandarin
> Crossbody bags: electric blue jet set chain crossbody and peanut Selma messenger
> Other blue bag/colorful satchel: medium electric blue sutton
> 
> I've never owned this many designer bags before. I love all of them and for the most part I do carry all of them


All beautiful.


----------



## K6bde3

SEWDimples said:


> The Lexi was $289 (originally $790 ) and Bette was $249. Lexi is cheaper than the exact one on ebay right now.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Michael-Kors-Handbag-Lexi-Lexington-Cobalt-Blue-E-W-Small-Purse-Satchel/282270595436?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=38530&meid=c220d67a75224f0d9f6ef9ca25be65b3&pid=100033&rk=8&rkt=8&sd=252660003355
> Not my auction and do not know if it is authentic.
> 
> I felt like you did when you found those 2 Miranda satchels.
> 
> I might go back and check out the other bags. I first saw the Rodgers hobo, but did not like it IRL. Glad I did not order it online.


Wow, Nice! I will check out Marshalls Tomorrow.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Chrissquasi said:


> View attachment 3538844
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My accessorized medium studded Selma in pale pink.


----------



## nwhite

Here is my Michael Kors Collection Large Gracie Tote in Coral red. She is gorgeous and just brought her out to play after purchasing het in May while Nordstrom was having their designer sale. I could not find a "MKC" thread, so please let me know if one exists!


----------



## cdtracing

nwhite said:


> Here is my Michael Kors Collection Large Gracie Tote in Coral red. She is gorgeous and just brought her out to play after purchasing het in May while Nordstrom was having their designer sale. I could not find a "MKC" thread, so please let me know if one exists!



I love this, especially the color!!!   How are you liking the Large Gracie??  I'm thinking about getting one myself.  Do you find it too large & is it heavy?


----------



## nwhite

cdtracing said:


> I love this, especially the color!!!   How are you liking the Large Gracie??  I'm thinking about getting one myself.  Do you find it too large & is it heavy?


Thank you! I love it!!!  Not heavy to me at all. The size is perfect (I'm 5'3 but prefer bigger bags) and a little smaller and less bulky than my large Pashli. That is a heavy bag!


----------



## Pinkpeony123

Does anyone have the large Hayley faux leather tote? What are your thoughts??


----------



## SEWDimples

nwhite said:


> Here is my Michael Kors Collection Large Gracie Tote in Coral red. She is gorgeous and just brought her out to play after purchasing het in May while Nordstrom was having their designer sale. I could not find a "MKC" thread, so please let me know if one exists!


Congrats! What a great color. Love MK Collection bags. Enjoy.


----------



## Sibelle

Here is my small MK collection: Selma in cherry red, Sutton in pearl grey, Mercer Tote in admiral blue & my only MK wallet.
I received the Mercer yesterday and it´s gorgeous!


----------



## Glttglam

Carrying these two for the holidays, large Sloan and extra large Analise clutch.


----------



## PeacePurse

Scored this Large Grayson w/matching wallet at the outlet for $120 total!  It's "patent leather" but I kinda like it!


----------



## smileydimples

Delete


----------



## Julikat

Does anyone have the soft leather hamilton NS and EW tote in either luggage or black? Share away?  Im trying to justify owning both. In both colors.


----------



## Julikat

Julikat said:


> Does anyone have the soft leather hamilton NS and EW tote in either luggage or black? Share away?  Im trying to justify owning both. In both colors.


Also, any pros and cons for either?


----------



## ubo22

Julikat said:


> Does anyone have the soft leather hamilton NS and EW tote in either luggage or black? Share away?  Im trying to justify owning both. In both colors.





Julikat said:


> Also, any pros and cons for either?


I don't own any soft leather Hamiltons, but having both luggage and black makes total sense.  Luggage is a casual, year-round color that goes with everything.  Black can be dressed up and also goes with everything.  I own two large n/s Hamilton totes (dark dune and black) and use them all the time.  From what I've heard, the soft leather Hamiltons are made of really nice, soft, durable leather and are great if you like a soft, smooshy look to your bags.  This is the same characteristic that is a negative to some.  For some, a structured Hamilton in saffiano leather is the way to go.  I prefer my Hamiltons in saffiano leather.


----------



## Ellapretty

With my MK Selma - it's been a while since I used this bag....I think I need to stuff it better when I store it:


----------



## Julikat

ubo22 said:


> I don't own any soft leather Hamiltons, but having both luggage and black makes total sense.  Luggage is a casual, year-round color that goes with everything.  Black can be dressed up and also goes with everything.  I own two large n/s Hamilton totes (dark dune and black) and use them all the time.  From what I've heard, the soft leather Hamiltons are made of really nice, soft, durable leather and are great if you like a soft, smooshy look to your bags.  This is the same characteristic that is a negative to some.  For some, a structured Hamilton in saffiano leather is the way to go.  I prefer my Hamiltons in saffiano leather.


Thank you so much!  That's exactly what I was thinking. I love the saffiano bags too, but I prefer the slouchy, casual look. Although I'm really thinking about getting a saffiano satchel for fancy occasions.


----------



## ubo22

Julikat said:


> Thank you so much!  That's exactly what I was thinking. I love the saffiano bags too, but I prefer the slouchy, casual look. Although I'm really thinking about getting a saffiano satchel for fancy occasions.


It's nice to have bags in both soft leather and saffiano leather.  It's all up to personal preference which styles to get in each.  Have fun shopping!


----------



## Krab

Ellapretty said:


> With my MK Selma - it's been a while since I used this bag....I think I need to stuff it better when I store it:


Such a cute outfit, you are lovely! Love your boots too!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Ciara grommet medium in antique rose ❤❤. I love this color


----------



## bagladyRM

Is anyone else still using their Selma? I have noticed a decline in MK popularity and rarely see anyone with them. I sold my black selma a while ago but have been contimpalting getting another one. I think the quality of Michael Kors is better than other brands like Kate Spade and Rebecca Minkoff. Thoughts?


----------



## Glttglam

I see a lot of Michael Kors in my area and Selmas. In my area, the most popular brand is Michael Kors, then Coach, and then Kate Spade. I don't really go based on popularity though. But in comparison of the 3 brands, my Michael Kors bags have always lasted me longer than the others, quality wise. So that is the main reason I buy more Michael Kors bags.


----------



## bagladyRM

Glttglam said:


> I see a lot of Michael Kors in my area and Selmas. In my area, the most popular brand is Michael Kors, then Coach, and then Kate Spade. I don't really go based on popularity though. But in comparison of the 3 brands, my Michael Kors bags have always lasted me longer than the others, quality wise. So that is the main reason I buy more Michael Kors bags.


Where are you located? I am glad to hear MK is still doing well? I am in the D.C. Metro area


----------



## Glttglam

bagladyRM said:


> Where are you located? I am glad to hear MK is still doing well? I am in the D.C. Metro area


I'm located in the Indianapolis area. Yes I'm glad they are doing well. Until a year ago, Coach was more popular here. But now Michael Kors is the most popular. They seem to sell out of everything here. The new smartwatch also always sells out here as soon as they get more in stock. We go to Chicago often also. And it seems to be the same there that Michael Kors is most popular there. Then next for them is Kate Spade, and then Coach.


----------



## ubo22

bagladyRM said:


> Is anyone else still using their Selma? I have noticed a decline in MK popularity and rarely see anyone with them. I sold my black selma a while ago but have been contimpalting getting another one. I think the quality of Michael Kors is better than other brands like Kate Spade and Rebecca Minkoff. Thoughts?


YES, I still use mine all the time!  I own 6 large Selmas and am constantly switching out the colors based on my outfits.  I still haven't found a better bag for every day use that holds all my stuff, is structured, looks good, is understated and timeless, wears well over time, and comes in all the colors I want.  I have lots of other bags for weekends, casual crossbody, vacations, summertime, dressy, tote/carryall; but I keep using my Selmas for my every week day satchel.  I love them!


----------



## ilysukixD

bagladyRM said:


> Is anyone else still using their Selma? I have noticed a decline in MK popularity and rarely see anyone with them. I sold my black selma a while ago but have been contimpalting getting another one. I think the quality of Michael Kors is better than other brands like Kate Spade and Rebecca Minkoff. Thoughts?



I have sold at least half of my Selma collections, I haven't used any of my Selmas or even my MK bags for a while, I'm planning to sell all my MK collection. I used to have a MK fever and my DH would shake his head when I purchased my MK bags. He told me it's not worth getting them and rather spend $$ on a luxury bag than 10 MK bags. I guess he was right, the quality of MK have gone down hill and everyone carries them. Don't get me wrong I still loves the Selma design but it doesn't fit my life style.


----------



## iheart_purses

bagladyRM said:


> Is anyone else still using their Selma? I have noticed a decline in MK popularity and rarely see anyone with them. I sold my black selma a while ago but have been contimpalting getting another one. I think the quality of Michael Kors is better than other brands like Kate Spade and Rebecca Minkoff. Thoughts?



Yup I still use my selmas all the time! And I still love them, although I have decided to stop buying MK because I have enough.  I still enjoy my collection very much. They are good quality, I only want to sell off one (a logo Grayson).


----------



## cny1941

bagladyRM said:


> Is anyone else still using their Selma? I have noticed a decline in MK popularity and rarely see anyone with them. I sold my black selma a while ago but have been contimpalting getting another one. I think the quality of Michael Kors is better than other brands like Kate Spade and Rebecca Minkoff. Thoughts?



I sold two of my Selmas and thinking of selling more. The style is great the quality of bag is excellent but not for me anymore. I need more compartments to get organized. I think this style is still popular because my bags were sold in a short period of time people still looking for buying this bag. I have seen the growing of KS popularity and others. I still love MK but newly added styles just not for me. I'm happy with my MK collection and glad I got what I like before they were discontinued.


----------



## cdtracing

I have 7 in different colors & I still use mine often.  They're the best daily carry bags that are structured & have a classic styling.  In fact, I'll be carrying my Dark Dune Selma, tomorrow.


----------



## SandraM1989

carterazo said:


> Picked her up last night at the mall. Brooklyn applique bag in cinder [emoji7]
> View attachment 3532645



WOW!This one just so unique!!


----------



## SandraM1989

Lilpaws said:


> Here is my latest bag, Dusty Rose Med. Sutton...love it


Love your bag and lovely cat


----------



## SandraM1989

snsaundersva said:


> Most recent love....


What a color!!!


----------



## SandraM1989

Apelila said:


> So far they all lived here


Cool space for your bags!So convenient to choose!


----------



## HesitantShopper

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Ciara grommet medium in antique rose ❤❤. I love this color



Gorgeous color!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bagladyRM said:


> Is anyone else still using their Selma? I have noticed a decline in MK popularity and rarely see anyone with them. I sold my black selma a while ago but have been contimpalting getting another one. I think the quality of Michael Kors is better than other brands like Kate Spade and Rebecca Minkoff. Thoughts?



I see MK here all the time, i don't feel it's lost popularity, i do think what remains popular varies by region though. Personally, i carry what i like and enjoy too.


----------



## MissyKoneko

This is my small collection so far, I have the black glittered phone wallet on the way and the small Sloan as well.

Large studded Selma in dark dune
Large Portia in antique rose
Jet set travel wallet on chain in antique rose
Small Smythe 
Large Cynthia in blush with rose gold hardware 
Small Cynthia in pale pink
Jet set wallet in brick


----------



## SandraM1989

Neveen said:


> Selma! Not sure on the color! Also my dog decided to plop down next to it
> View attachment 3530714


Puppy


----------



## SandraM1989

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3503220
> 
> 
> Medium Savannah in brick [emoji173]️


Love it!


----------



## SandraM1989

cdtracing said:


> I found a wonderful carried once, preloved Lexi in Luggage & she arrived yesterday.  The seller shipped her in the original MK box she received it in along with the original tags.  The only mark I can find is a couple of miniscule scratches on one of the feet.  The bag is in pristine condition!  I'm quite please & doing my !!  I would still like to find an Elephant Lexi so that hunt will continue but right now, I'm thrilled to add this girl to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 3491355


----------



## cny1941

Large top zip tote in coffee [emoji173]️ Replacing my multifunction tote with this one and the size is perfect fits all my files and essentials but less bulky [emoji4]


----------



## cny1941

View attachment 3579362


Large top zip tote in coffee [emoji173]️ Replacing my multifunction tote with this one and the size is perfect fits all my files and essentials but less bulky [emoji4]


----------



## reginaPhalange

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3579362
> 
> 
> Large top zip tote in coffee [emoji173]️ Replacing my multifunction tote with this one and the size is perfect fits all my files and essentials but less bulky [emoji4]


Love this colour[emoji7]


----------



## nutasya

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Ciara grommet medium in antique rose ❤❤. I love this color



Love the colour!!


----------



## cny1941

reginaPhalange said:


> Love this colour[emoji7]



Thank you. Love this deep brown nice alternate to black [emoji4]


----------



## MKB0925

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3579362
> 
> 
> Large top zip tote in coffee [emoji173]️ Replacing my multifunction tote with this one and the size is perfect fits all my files and essentials but less bulky [emoji4]



Beautiful color! I am contemplating getting a large zip top. I have the medium and like it but I think I want something bigger.


----------



## MKB0925

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3579362
> 
> 
> Large top zip tote in coffee [emoji173]️ Replacing my multifunction tote with this one and the size is perfect fits all my files and essentials but less bulky [emoji4]



Beautiful color! I am contemplating getting a large zip top. I have the medium and like it but I think I want something bigger.


----------



## cny1941

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful color! I am contemplating getting a large zip top. I have the medium and like it but I think I want something bigger.



Thank you. Coffee is beautiful on this tote love [emoji173]️. I have the medium too but I carry files/documents so it's too small for these. If you carry a lot it might worth getting the large. It's about the same length as my large Sutton but taller and has zipper top which is good when weather not cooperate.


----------



## ubo22

cny1941 said:


> Thank you. Love this deep brown nice alternate to black


Coffee is such a great color.  Don't you love it?  I just got this color on the large Selma.


----------



## cny1941

ubo22 said:


> Coffee is such a great color.  Don't you love it?  I just got this color on the large Selma.



Thank you so glad I didn't miss this color again. Congrats on your Selma! What a great find!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Coffee is such a great color.  Don't you love it?  I just got this color on the large Selma.


Have you posted pics of your Selma in coffee or did I miss it?  Would love to see pics.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Have you posted pics of your Selma in coffee or did I miss it?  Would love to see pics.


It's in the Sophisticated Selma thread here...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-sophisticated-selma-club.806350/page-881#post-30899793


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> It's in the Sophisticated Selma thread here...
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-sophisticated-selma-club.806350/page-881#post-30899793


I just love how rich coffee looks!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> I just love how rich coffee looks!!


Me, too!


----------



## ubo22

Here's my new large luggage suede Sedona messenger bag.  I've also created a new thread here...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sedona-days-ahead.959309/


----------



## SEWDimples

ubo22 said:


> Here's my new large luggage suede Sedona messenger bag.  I've also created a new thread here...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sedona-days-ahead.959309/
> 
> View attachment 3582414


Congrats! I like the look of the bag. Enjoy!


----------



## ubo22

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! I like the look of the bag. Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Here's my new large luggage suede Sedona messenger bag.  I've also created a new thread here...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sedona-days-ahead.959309/
> 
> View attachment 3582414



OMG!!!!  She's beautiful!!!  The suede is very rich looking,  Love this bag!  I'm so jelly as this is sold out on his site!  Congratulations on this new gorgeous addition!!!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> OMG!!!!  She's beautiful!!!  The suede is very rich looking,  Love this bag!  I'm so jelly as this is sold out on his site!  Congratulations on this new gorgeous addition!!!


Thank you!  The large suede Sedona messenger bag also came in the color sand (with a luggage colored lining), but sand was too light for my liking.  I was certain it would get horribly dirty in no time.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> Thank you!  The large suede Sedona messenger bag also came in the color sand (with a luggage colored lining), but sand was too light for my liking.  I was certain it would get horribly dirty in no time.


That was the one I was looking at but decided not to pull the trigger because I was too afraid it would show dirt & wear too much.


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> That was the one I was looking at but decided not to pull the trigger because I was too afraid it would show dirt & wear too much.


My mistake.  I just looked it up, and I think the sand one also had a coffee colored lining (with luggage colored shoulder strap).  Sand was a light beige which I try to avoid, especially in suede.  It was gorgeous, though.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> My mistake.  I just looked it up, and I think the sand one also had a coffee colored lining (with luggage colored shoulder strap).  Sand was a light beige which I try to avoid, especially in suede.  It was gorgeous, though.


Yes, the sand Sedona has the coffee suede interior like the luggage.  I loved the color but I know I would get it dirty so I decided not to get it.  Wish I had bought the luggage one now!


----------



## ubo22

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the sand Sedona has the coffee suede interior like the luggage.  I loved the color but I know I would get it dirty so I decided not to get it.  Wish I had bought the luggage one now!


Luggage is a bit darker, but will still need some maintenance to keep it clean...just the nature of suede I guess.


----------



## Okielady

I just snagged this one today for only $60 I have a serious Selma problem. Oh well, Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Glttglam

Okielady said:


> I just snagged this one today for only $60 I have a serious Selma problem. Oh well, Happy Birthday to me! [emoji14]
> View attachment 3587775


Oh wow! It's beautiful [emoji2] Where did you get such an awesome deal?


----------



## Okielady

Glttglam said:


> Oh wow! It's beautiful [emoji2] Where did you get such an awesome deal?



I got a great deal right?! I bought it locally from a woman on a Buy/Sale page. I responded immediately after she posted it and apparently pissed off a few others who weren't quick enough and couldn't get it. It was a good day for me lol


----------



## Glttglam

Okielady said:


> I got a great deal right?! I bought it locally from a woman on a Buy/Sale page. I responded immediately after she posted it and apparently pissed off a few others who weren't quick enough and couldn't get it. It was a good day for me lol


Wow good for you! That's great[emoji2]


----------



## SEWDimples

Okielady said:


> I just snagged this one today for only $60 I have a serious Selma problem. Oh well, Happy Birthday to me!
> View attachment 3587775


Great Color and deal. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Okielady

SEWDimples said:


> Great Color and deal. Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## Candycanelane

I have to get more posts before I can get my bag authenticated! Seeing some nice mk purses


----------



## DiamondsForever

Home sick from work so time for an updated family photo! (With and without flash).


----------



## Suz82

DiamondsForever said:


> Home sick from work so time for an updated family photo! (With and without flash).


Great looking family shot there, what better thing to do than faff with your bags when your poorly. I'm dying to get all mine out and give them a little tlc. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## BeachBagGal

DiamondsForever said:


> Home sick from work so time for an updated family photo! (With and without flash).



 Very nice! Is the Selma and Jet Set crossbody in Dark Dune?


----------



## DiamondsForever

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice! Is the Selma and Jet Set crossbody in Dark Dune?


Thank you. Yes good spot both are Dark Dune. I'm tempted to swap into the Crossbody for the weekend as out and about.


Suz82 said:


> Great looking family shot there, what better thing to do than faff with your bags when your poorly. I'm dying to get all mine out and give them a little tlc. Hope you feel better soon x


Thanks hon! Yes, an indulgent half hour on a sick day is a good thing. Back at work today but still got very sore throat as had tonsillitis. Which bag are you using currently? I like my collection being this size. 5 feels like a good number x


----------



## karlita27

I am torn between the two colors. It is hard to decide especially if you do not see it in person. Will I go for black or pink(not sure of the exact color) ?
I am in my early thirties. I only wear jeans, shirt, sandals or rubber shoes most of the time. 

Thank you!


----------



## HeatherL

karlita27 said:


> I am torn between the two colors. It is hard to decide especially if you do not see it in person. Will I go for black or pink(not sure of the exact color) ?
> I am in my early thirties. I only wear jeans, shirt, sandals or rubber shoes most of the time.
> 
> Thank you!



It is hard without seeing the colors in person, but that being said, do you already have black or pink bags?
Maybe pick based on what you already have?  I think both colors would work with your wardrobe.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## MKB0925

DiamondsForever said:


> Home sick from work so time for an updated family photo! (With and without flash).



Love your collection! Such pretty colors!


----------



## keishapie1973

karlita27 said:


> I am torn between the two colors. It is hard to decide especially if you do not see it in person. Will I go for black or pink(not sure of the exact color) ?
> I am in my early thirties. I only wear jeans, shirt, sandals or rubber shoes most of the time.
> 
> Thank you!



Both would work with your wardrobe, however, I prefer the black....


----------



## samirash

My little michael kors bags family...


----------



## Lyan057

This is my family of MK 
I already sold 2 wallets and 3 bags, but I'm waiting  2 new bags to complete my collection. I probably will sell my stud selma in black but at the moment I'm very attach to this bag.


----------



## DiamondsForever

MKB0925 said:


> Love your collection! Such pretty colors!


Thank you!


----------



## PeachUK

My Michael Kors cherry red and brown Sutton, purchased from the Michael Kors outlet shop at Gunwharf Quays. I just added the cat handbag charm myself!


----------



## cdtracing

PeachUK said:


> View attachment 3610668
> 
> My Michael Kors cherry red and brown Sutton, purchased from the Michael Kors outlet shop at Gunwharf Quays. I just added the cat handbag charm myself!



Very pretty bag but it looks like the Ciara instead of the Sutton.


----------



## PeachUK

cdtracing said:


> Very pretty bag but it looks like the Ciara instead of the Sutton.


I'm probably wrong, sorry I am sure now you mention it that Ciara does sound familiar!!


----------



## cdtracing

PeachUK said:


> I'm probably wrong, sorry I am sure now you mention it that Ciara does sound familiar!!


It's still a beautiful bag.


----------



## Shanelle87

I haven't really seen many with this MK Emma satchel....but i love this bag!! It's been my go to bag since i received it a few weeks ago!! I'm contemplating getting the Pearl Gray color as well...but i love this Dark Dune color just as much ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mk lover

After a long time hunting a soft hamilton and here she is ! 
* My black MK got twins now


----------



## karlita27

My new purchases. Love them all! I felt so guilty that I am selling my old ones! All bags are on sale! Cant get enough of MK even if some are saying that they are not "in" anymore. I have tried considering other contemporary brands but I still find MK very stylish among others and the quality is superb!


----------



## karlita27

Anyone with a silver bag? Let me see. Does it fade color over time?


----------



## couchette

I would think you'd be fine if it's saffiano leather and treat it with a protection spray. 

I have a silver Fulton in pebble leather which I did not treat. Serious stains on back and some discoloration in front .I'm bummed one of my favorite evening purses


----------



## karlita27

couchette said:


> View attachment 3612696
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think you'd be fine if it's saffiano leather and treat it with a protection spray.
> 
> I have a silver Fulton in pebble leather which I did not treat. Serious stains on back and some discoloration in front .I'm bummed one of my favorite evening purses


Thank you for sharing. Now I will not consider it anymore. I guess it is very hard to maintain. Thank you.


----------



## MKB0925

karlita27 said:


> View attachment 3612651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new purchases. Love them all! I felt so guilty that I am selling my old ones! All bags are on sale! Cant get enough of MK even if some are saying that they are not "in" anymore. I have tried considering other contemporary brands but I still find MK very stylish among others and the quality is superb!



I love your new bags...I guess I will be out of style too...I like my MK bags! [emoji4]


----------



## PigeonBag

Hi! I have this wallet, passed down from my aunt, I think it's a Jet Set Leather Continental wristlet,, but I've no idea what colour it is, any ideas?


----------



## dannianddi

PigeonBag said:


> Hi! I have this wallet, passed down from my aunt, I think it's a Jet Set Leather Continental wristlet,, but I've no idea what colour it is, any ideas?



Looks like the color tulip to me


----------



## PinkKelly

My new large Black Selma and black jet set wallet going for the ride to Starbucks today!


----------



## hollymable

Ciara grommet messenger in oyster. Purchased from my local Michael Kors outlet.  Really love this color, it's like a biege with a little hint of pink.


----------



## keishapie1973

I haven't purchased a new MK in a while but bought both of these for an upcoming NY trip.

Stylish crossbody (Raven) and the perfect wedding bag (Sloan)...[emoji173]️


----------



## BeachBagGal

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven't purchased a new MK in a while but bought both of these for an upcoming NY trip.
> 
> Stylish crossbody (Raven) and the perfect wedding bag (Sloan)...[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3632472



Perfect choices! [emoji173]


----------



## Jb32purse

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven't purchased a new MK in a while but bought both of these for an upcoming NY trip.
> 
> Stylish crossbody (Raven) and the perfect wedding bag (Sloan)...[emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3632472


Love this Raven bag. Is it fairy large ?do you have any modeling pics? Curious of size


----------



## keishapie1973

Jb32purse said:


> Love this Raven bag. Is it fairy large ?do you have any modeling pics? Curious of size



Thank you. It is a larger crossbody but a medium sized bag. Sadly, I'm already in my pj's but I will add a modeling pic tomorrow...


----------



## keishapie1973

BeachBagGal said:


> Perfect choices! [emoji173]



Thank you....


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Here's my new Mercer duffle in Cinder. Bonton has these onsale.


----------



## keishapie1973

Jb32purse said:


> Love this Raven bag. Is it fairy large ?do you have any modeling pics? Curious of size


----------



## ubo22

I've been carrying my large, coffee Selma all winter!  I love this bag and color!


----------



## reginaPhalange

ubo22 said:


> I've been carrying my large, coffee Selma all winter!  I love this bag and color!
> 
> View attachment 3639164


Beautiful colour, than again I love the colours of all your Selmas! I wish more brands would do this shade of brown alongside the cognac/luggage colour since I own a lot of footwear (mostly boots) in this darker brown leather so it'd be nice to have a bag that matches.


----------



## cdtracing

ubo22 said:


> I've been carrying my large, coffee Selma all winter!  I love this bag and color!
> 
> View attachment 3639164



This is making me want to go on the cyber stalk for a arge Coffee Selma!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

cdtracing said:


> This is making me want to go on the cyber stalk for a arge Coffee Selma!!!


Call me crazy but sometimes the "hunt" for a bag is half the thrill[emoji85] tPF is the only place I could probably say that and not be considered COMPLETELY insane


----------



## Bootlover07

New purchase from Macy's...raspberry Jet set crossbody! I've been wanting a pink bag, even though I'm not sure it will work with my wardrobe [emoji85]. I like fuschia better, but not in this bag for some weird reason. I don't think I'd wear pink enough to justify it in a larger bag. Anyways, she's beautiful and was on sale! [emoji7]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> New purchase from Macy's...raspberry Jet set crossbody! I've been wanting a pink bag, even though I'm not sure it will work with my wardrobe [emoji85]. I like fuschia better, but not in this bag for some weird reason. I don't think I'd wear pink enough to justify it in a larger bag. Anyways, she's beautiful and was on sale! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640624
> View attachment 3640625



What a fun pop of color!!![emoji173]


----------



## Jb32purse

keishapie1973 said:


> View attachment 3635245
> 
> View attachment 3635246


Love this ! Looks great !


----------



## couchette

Bootlover07 said:


> New purchase from Macy's...raspberry Jet set crossbody! I've been wanting a pink bag, even though I'm not sure it will work with my wardrobe [emoji85]. I like fuschia better, but not in this bag for some weird reason. I don't think I'd wear pink enough to justify it in a larger bag. Anyways, she's beautiful and was on sale! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640624
> View attachment 3640625


looks really cute on you! Isn't it  a great crossbody? You can't go wrong with that color, perfect spring summer color!  i also bought a JS in blue at Macys.    Can fit quite a bit.  Sure it'll come in handy when I go to Vegas next week. love how it goes with your shoes


----------



## luv_bagz

Totally obsessed


----------



## Bootlover07

couchette said:


> looks really cute on you! Isn't it  a great crossbody? You can't go wrong with that color, perfect spring summer color!  i also bought a JS in blue at Macys.    Can fit quite a bit.  Sure it'll come in handy when I go to Vegas next week. love how it goes with your shoes



Funny, if this color doesn't work out I was thinking of trading it for the electric blue with silver hardware!  Thank you!


----------



## keishapie1973

luv_bagz said:


> Totally obsessed



I love this in blue. So cute!!!


----------



## ubo22

reginaPhalange said:


> Beautiful colour, than again I love the colours of all your Selmas! I wish more brands would do this shade of brown alongside the cognac/luggage colour since I own a lot of footwear (mostly boots) in this darker brown leather so it'd be nice to have a bag that matches.



Thank you!  This is the shade of brown I've been looking for since 2010!  It is quickly becoming my favorite winter bag/color because it goes so nicely with my dark brown winter boots.  It's also a nice contrast to black.



cdtracing said:


> This is making me want to go on the cyber stalk for a arge Coffee Selma!!!



Go for it!


----------



## megcurry

Picked up this Dark Dune Tilda Lg Tote with Gold HW a few months back on the "bay". Always liked the modern clean lines of Tilda and couldn't pass this up! Gonna switch into her now as a transition towards Spring weather here in Upstate NY.  First pic is most accurate in terms of color; it's more the original darker dark dune which I love!


----------



## reginaPhalange

megcurry said:


> Picked up this Dark Dune Tilda Lg Tote with Gold HW a few months back on the "bay". Always liked the modern clean lines of Tilda and couldn't pass this up! Gonna switch into her now as a transition towards Spring weather here in Upstate NY.  First pic is most accurate in terms of color; it's more the original darker dark dune which I love!
> View attachment 3645901
> 
> View attachment 3645902
> View attachment 3645903


It's beautiful, especially the colour!


----------



## LovingLV81

My brand new scores ! Thought I had missed the boat on these but luck was with me this week here are my 3 new EW Hamiltons . In luggage,black and Navy all in GHW 







View attachment 3645991


----------



## Glttglam

Finally getting to use my new Desi small perforated leather tote[emoji2]  I have wanted a perforated bag for about a year. So I was lucky to be able to get this one.


----------



## megcurry

Glttglam said:


> Finally getting to use my new Desi small perforated leather tote[emoji2]  I have wanted a perforated bag for about a year. So I was lucky to be able to get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646382



Love the perforated bag for spring! Wish MK made more different styles using it. Was eyeing a few Kate Spade that used perforated leather but haven't wanted them enough to buy.


----------



## Glttglam

megcurry said:


> Love the perforated bag for spring! Wish MK made more different styles using it. Was eyeing a few Kate Spade that used perforated leather but haven't wanted them enough to buy.


Yes I agree. Me too. Kate Spade has some pretty ones also.[emoji2]


----------



## shengnes

This is my first post here. I have recently been bitten by the bug. I was never really into purses. I purchased a Michael Kors Fulton last year and I decided I needed to expand my collection but I can't seem to stop. This weekend I purchased a few more and my husband is ready to commit me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I ran across this Camden in Ballet at Marshalls. I love love love it! I put a little decoration on it for today. 


I also found this Jet Set Traveler at Marshalls. 


Then I went to the Outlet and found this small Hamilton. I really would like to get more Hamiltons in different colors. I really like that style but need
it bigger than this bag. I also would rather have handles. Not sure if I'll keep this one but it was 60% off so not sure if I could give it back.
I found one in a light blue on ebay that I purchased. Can't wait for it to show up.


I found this excellent deal at Herbergers. They were on sale for $199 and then I had 4 rewards cards so I got $80 off that price. 
So I paid $119.


I also purchased this Riley during Macy's 25% off sale. I really love it and have purchased one in Ballet off of Ebay. 



I really have to stop looking at purses before my husband has a kitten.


----------



## Bootlover07

shengnes said:


> This is my first post here. I have recently been bitten by the bug. I was never really into purses. I purchased a Michael Kors Fulton last year and I decided I needed to expand my collection but I can't seem to stop. This weekend I purchased a few more and my husband is ready to commit me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3647524
> 
> I ran across this Camden in Ballet at Marshalls. I love love love it! I put a little decoration on it for today.
> View attachment 3647530
> 
> I also found this Jet Set Traveler at Marshalls.
> View attachment 3647531
> 
> Then I went to the Outlet and found this small Hamilton. I really would like to get more Hamiltons in different colors. I really like that style but need
> it bigger than this bag. I also would rather have handles. Not sure if I'll keep this one but it was 60% off so not sure if I could give it back.
> I found one in a light blue on ebay that I purchased. Can't wait for it to show up.
> View attachment 3647532
> 
> I found this excellent deal at Herbergers. They were on sale for $199 and then I had 4 rewards cards so I got $80 off that price.
> So I paid $119.
> View attachment 3647537
> 
> I also purchased this Riley during Macy's 25% off sale. I really love it and have purchased one in Ballet off of Ebay.
> View attachment 3647533
> 
> 
> I really have to stop looking at purses before my husband has a kitten.



Kittens are adorable so I fail to see the problem [emoji23]. Welcome to the MK Club; it's hard to stop at just one! I used to have one, then two, now I have seven [emoji85]


----------



## Bootlover07

I exchanged my raspberry Jet set crossbody for electric blue! I loved the raspberry but I really love the silver on this one. And I sold my EB Sutton a while ago so now the only other blue bag is my sapphire Jet set tote lol!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> I exchanged my raspberry Jet set crossbody for electric blue! I loved the raspberry but I really love the silver on this one. And I sold my EB Sutton a while ago so now the only other blue bag is my sapphire Jet set tote lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650500
> View attachment 3650501


Fantastic color!


----------



## Bootlover07

myluvofbags said:


> Fantastic color!



Thank you!! I love the pop of cobalt and the silver just did it for me [emoji4]


----------



## BeachBagGal

Bootlover07 said:


> I exchanged my raspberry Jet set crossbody for electric blue! I loved the raspberry but I really love the silver on this one. And I sold my EB Sutton a while ago so now the only other blue bag is my sapphire Jet set tote lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650500
> View attachment 3650501



Ooooo you know I LOVE that blue!! [emoji173]


----------



## Bootlover07

BeachBagGal said:


> Ooooo you know I LOVE that blue!! [emoji173]



Me too girl!!! I'm so excited to carry it! This color with the silver is everything!!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> I exchanged my raspberry Jet set crossbody for electric blue! I loved the raspberry but I really love the silver on this one. And I sold my EB Sutton a while ago so now the only other blue bag is my sapphire Jet set tote lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650500
> View attachment 3650501



I love this color with SHW!!!  It's stunning!!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> I love this color with SHW!!!  It's stunning!!!



I know, me too!!!! Now I want a big bag with this combo [emoji33][emoji58]


----------



## cny1941

My latest purchase Mercer all in one bag [emoji7] love the design so much that I can use as a satchel, shoulder bag and backpack. Brilliant design!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3652636
> 
> 
> My latest purchase Mercer all in one bag [emoji7] love the design so much that I can use as a satchel, shoulder bag and backpack. Brilliant design!!



Beautiful! I just starting looking at the tote; it's gorgeous in electric blue! I want to look at it in person this weekend. Does it hold a lot?


----------



## cny1941

Bootlover07 said:


> Beautiful! I just starting looking at the tote; it's gorgeous in electric blue! I want to look at it in person this weekend. Does it hold a lot?



Thank you [emoji4] colors on Mercer look so rich and EB is gorgeous! One thing about the Mercer bags, they are heavier than saffianos. I moved my essentials from medium Sutton to Mercer be able to fit all but weighs more. I think the tote might be slightly larger, this one is more like medium sized to me.


----------



## carterazo

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 3652636
> 
> 
> My latest purchase Mercer all in one bag [emoji7] love the design so much that I can use as a satchel, shoulder bag and backpack. Brilliant design!!


This is a really great bag. Congrats!


----------



## cny1941

carterazo said:


> This is a really great bag. Congrats!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Bootlover07

Anyone have this mercer? It's the tote...I like the leather and love the color but haven't seen any reveals  of this one on the forum


----------



## Chloe2011

Bootlover07 said:


> Anyone have this mercer? It's the tote...I like the leather and love the color but haven't seen any reveals  of this one on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653545
> View attachment 3653546


I love the color of that one!


----------



## Chloe2011

Bootlover07 said:


> I exchanged my raspberry Jet set crossbody for electric blue! I loved the raspberry but I really love the silver on this one. And I sold my EB Sutton a while ago so now the only other blue bag is my sapphire Jet set tote lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3650500
> View attachment 3650501


How do you like this? I'm getting it in navy.


----------



## Bootlover07

Chloe2011 said:


> I love the color of that one!



Me too!! Cobalt is my favorite color!! I have it on my nails right now lol!!



Chloe2011 said:


> How do you like this? I'm getting it in navy.



I love it! I haven't actually carried it yet, but I did fill it up to test it. I have a small wallet for crossbodies and it fits that, my phone, hand sanitizer, a few makeup essentials, and my camera. I don't carry my camera all the time, but I like to make sure my bags will fit it. I have a selma messenger too and I think this one is a great casual option! Plus it's a little less bulky.


----------



## dannianddi

Bootlover07 said:


> Anyone have this mercer? It's the tote...I like the leather and love the color but haven't seen any reveals  of this one on the forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653545
> View attachment 3653546





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I have it with the center stripe and love it. However the leather on mine is smooth and I'm scared about scratches.


----------



## Bootlover07

dannianddi said:


> View attachment 3657023
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it with the center stripe and love it. However the leather on mine is smooth and I'm scared about scratches.



Ooh so pretty!!! Is that navy with black? The only think I don't love the handles seem a little long for carrying on the arm, but I've read a lot of reviews and no one seemed bothered. The leather does seem a little more fragile, but I think it would be fine. Most of the damage I get is on the bottom so if it has feet it should be ok


----------



## dannianddi

Bootlover07 said:


> Ooh so pretty!!! Is that navy with black? The only think I don't love the handles seem a little long for carrying on the arm, but I've read a lot of reviews and no one seemed bothered. The leather does seem a little more fragile, but I think it would be fine. Most of the damage I get is on the bottom so if it has feet it should be ok



It's actually electric blue and black. I was too lazy to find good lighting [emoji30]


----------



## Bootlover07

dannianddi said:


> It's actually electric blue and black. I was too lazy to find good lighting [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657308



Aaah so pretty!!! Are you comfortable with the handle drop?


----------



## luv_bagz

Got hit by MK bags all over again!! 

My latest additions to my ever growing MK family 

Medium Ava in black, Medium Selma in pearl grey microstud, travel wallet in quilted lambskin in color bisque and medium Selma in navy ❤️


----------



## BeachBagGal

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 3658398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got hit by MK bags all over again!!
> 
> My latest additions to my ever growing MK family
> 
> Medium Ava in black, Medium Selma in pearl grey microstud, travel wallet in quilted lambskin in color bisque and medium Selma in navy [emoji173]️



Very nice additions! [emoji173]


----------



## luv_bagz

BeachBagGal said:


> Very nice additions! [emoji173]


Thanks


----------



## reginaPhalange

luv_bagz said:


> View attachment 3658398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got hit by MK bags all over again!!
> 
> My latest additions to my ever growing MK family
> 
> Medium Ava in black, Medium Selma in pearl grey microstud, travel wallet in quilted lambskin in color bisque and medium Selma in navy [emoji173]️


I love the styles that you have, congrats on your latest additions!


----------



## karlita27

Please help. Im torn. I love them all but I can only buy one. I have the AVA already. I have it in a different color and I love that size and how it looks. Can I see pictures of your Mercer Dome and sloan? Is the Mercer Dome as big as the selma large or sutton large because I prefer smaller than the large sutton. Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Designervintage

karlita27 said:


> Please help. Im torn. I love them all but I can only buy one. I have the AVA already. I have it in a different color and I love that size and how it looks. Can I see pictures of your Mercer Dome and sloan? Is the Mercer Dome as big as the selma large or sutton large because I prefer smaller than the large sutton. Thank you sooo much!



Hi! 
I don't have the same Sloan and Ava as in the picture, but I can post some pictures of my large denim Sloan and small dark dune Ava if that helps?
FYI, I'm quite tall at 6'2.


----------



## Designervintage

karlita27 said:


> Please help. Im torn. I love them all but I can only buy one. I have the AVA already. I have it in a different color and I love that size and how it looks. Can I see pictures of your Mercer Dome and sloan? Is the Mercer Dome as big as the selma large or sutton large because I prefer smaller than the large sutton. Thank you sooo much!



And I love them equally, I think they are both so versatile, and can be worn to both casual and formal occasions.


----------



## karlita27

Designervintage said:


> And I love them equally, I think they are both so versatile, and can be worn to both casual and formal occasions.



Thank you so much for the pictures.
I am more confused because both bags look good on you!!! It looks so elegant on you. No kidding. Love it both!


----------



## Glttglam

Using these for Easter


----------



## Glttglam

Happy Easter everyone[emoji16]


----------



## keishapie1973

karlita27 said:


> Please help. Im torn. I love them all but I can only buy one. I have the AVA already. I have it in a different color and I love that size and how it looks. Can I see pictures of your Mercer Dome and sloan? Is the Mercer Dome as big as the selma large or sutton large because I prefer smaller than the large sutton. Thank you sooo much!



I really love the Sloan. I'd choose it since you have an Ava already....


----------



## Glttglam

keishapie1973 said:


> I really love the Sloan. I'd choose it since you have an Ava already....


I agree[emoji2]


----------



## karlita27

keishapie1973 said:


> I really love the Sloan. I'd choose it since you have an Ava already....



Thank you for the reply. Okay AVA is out already. Sloan or Mercer Dome? Didnt see the mercer dome in person yet.


----------



## karlita27

Glttglam said:


> I agree[emoji2]



Thanks for the reply. Still confused between sloan and mercer dome!


----------



## jenily

Cute bag!


----------



## keishapie1973

karlita27 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Okay AVA is out already. Sloan or Mercer Dome? Didnt see the mercer dome in person yet.



Sloan. I like the mercer satchel but not the dome....


----------



## Glttglam

keishapie1973 said:


> Sloan. I like the mercer satchel but not the dome....


I agree


----------



## luv_bagz

Wearing my new-to-me large studded Selma in luggage. 

Love that it sure does fit a whole lot!!


----------



## luv_bagz

karlita27 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Still confused between sloan and mercer dome!



I have both the large Sloan and medium Ava. I much prefer the Sloan than my medium Ava. 

I don't have the Mercer Dome but I do like my new Mercer All-in-One bag

Hope that helps a bit


----------



## luv_bagz

My ever growing MK family 

Was never into MK bags till a sudden unexpected rush just recently


----------



## MDT

I lost interest in MK the past yer or two, but the Mercer finally brought me back. I love boxy bags and the particularly simple silhouette of this one. I had to get two sizes in two colors! Here they are in peacock and sunflower - perfect summer colors! I don't know which one I like more!


----------



## dannianddi

MDT said:


> I lost interest in MK the past yer or two, but the Mercer finally brought me back. I love boxy bags and the particularly simple silhouette of this one. I had to get two sizes in two colors! Here they are in peacock and sunflower - perfect summer colors! I don't know which one I like more!
> 
> View attachment 3673551
> View attachment 3673552



OMG, these are the same two bags I almost bought at Macy's! Good choice! Enjoy [emoji4]


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> I lost interest in MK the past yer or two, but the Mercer finally brought me back. I love boxy bags and the particularly simple silhouette of this one. I had to get two sizes in two colors! Here they are in peacock and sunflower - perfect summer colors! I don't know which one I like more!
> 
> View attachment 3673551
> View attachment 3673552



Beautiful!!! I'm loving some of the colors and the silhouette of this bag....


----------



## Mewzie

I just got my first MK bag! I fell in love with the Selma in Grapefruit Pink. Perfect spring color I reckon. (:


----------



## Sarah03

MDT said:


> I lost interest in MK the past yer or two, but the Mercer finally brought me back. I love boxy bags and the particularly simple silhouette of this one. I had to get two sizes in two colors! Here they are in peacock and sunflower - perfect summer colors! I don't know which one I like more!
> 
> View attachment 3673551
> View attachment 3673552



Love these!!! The colors are so vibrant on the Mercers.


----------



## dannianddi

Found a Mercer dome for $150


----------



## MDT

dannianddi said:


> OMG, these are the same two bags I almost bought at Macy's! Good choice! Enjoy [emoji4]



That's too funny!



keishapie1973 said:


> Beautiful!!! I'm loving some of the colors and the silhouette of this bag....



Me, too. I don't know why,  but the colors just seem so rich on this bag.



Sarah03 said:


> Love these!!! The colors are so vibrant on the Mercers.



Yes! I really wanted the red - it's gorgeous - but I have to hold out for the red Rogue. I know once I get that bag, I'll carry it over the red Mercer so I went with these instead.


----------



## keishapie1973

MDT said:


> That's too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too. I don't know why,  but the colors just seem so rich on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I really wanted the red - it's gorgeous - but I have to hold out for the red Rogue. I know once I get that bag, I'll carry it over the red Mercer so I went with these instead.



The red is the one sitting in my cart but I'm waiting on a sale. However, I just saw someone scored a red rogue at the outlet. I would definitely prefer it but I'd never get that lucky....[emoji12]


----------



## DanielaKB

dannianddi said:


> Found a Mercer dome for $150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674800


 
Bonton  currently has them on sale for around $125 ...several colors


----------



## dannianddi

DanielaKB said:


> Bonton  currently has them on sale for around $125 ...several colors



Even better!


----------



## LianaLove

Just wanted to show my new Ava in the color fawn.... is a beautiful color. In love


----------



## carterazo

MDT said:


> I lost interest in MK the past yer or two, but the Mercer finally brought me back. I love boxy bags and the particularly simple silhouette of this one. I had to get two sizes in two colors! Here they are in peacock and sunflower - perfect summer colors! I don't know which one I like more!
> 
> View attachment 3673551
> View attachment 3673552


I love the simple elegance of the Mercer.  These two colors are gorgeous!  (I would carry them for at least three seasons. [emoji56])   Congrats!


----------



## carterazo

MDT said:


> That's too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too. I don't know why,  but the colors just seem so rich on this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I really wanted the red - it's gorgeous - but I have to hold out for the red Rogue. I know once I get that bag, I'll carry it over the red Mercer so I went with these instead.





keishapie1973 said:


> The red is the one sitting in my cart but I'm waiting on a sale. However, I just saw someone scored a red rogue at the outlet. I would definitely prefer it but I'd never get that lucky....[emoji12]


Go to your local outlet and ask them to check for the red Rogue in their system (give the style number) If it is, and you like the price, you can do a charge/send right away. [emoji6]


----------



## keishapie1973

carterazo said:


> Go to your local outlet and ask them to check for the red Rogue in their system (give the style number) If it is, and you like the price, you can do a charge/send right away. [emoji6]



Thanks. I actually called a few hours ago to have them check. They didn't have it. My nearest outlet is 1.5 hours round trip but I'm willing to drive for that discount.

Do you think I would've gotten a different answer in person? I may call a different store that's a little further...[emoji848]


----------



## myluvofbags

LianaLove said:


> Just wanted to show my new Ava in the color fawn.... is a beautiful color. In love


Love this!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Here is my very first BUT not last MK Handbag! The MK Ava small in black!  I love the size it's perfect! Now I am chasing one in Blue & Fawn!


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## Glttglam

Has anyone seen these for sale online anywhere? I would like to buy it for someone.


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Julia Hobo in Acorn...I thought she was going to be too small but she is perfect for me for everyday and she stays on my shoulder nice.


----------



## MeandMK4ever

Glttglam said:


> View attachment 3683474
> View attachment 3683475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen these for sale online anywhere? I would like to buy it for someone.


These are nice for Mother's day. Where did you see them at?


----------



## MJDaisy

Got a new MK last night! I usually am in the LV forum but I couldn't deny my love of these clean simple lines ! So beautiful and classic. I got it on sale from the MK store last night for $182.


----------



## Glttglam

Went on a small Mother's day shopping spree yesterday and got a large Jet set crossbody in silver and Jet set saffiano card holder in cherry


----------



## Nan246

Nice! lol I got the wallet in sun and electric blue.


----------



## Glttglam

Nan246 said:


> Nice! lol I got the wallet in sun and electric blue.


Thanks! I love the colors sun and electric blue


----------



## Glttglam

Nan246 said:


> Nice! lol I got the wallet in sun and electric blue.


I would love to see pictures of your wallets[emoji2]


----------



## Nan246

Look better in person the blue has a zipper pocket in back with shw. I started collecting these. I also have aquamarine and raspberry. Love your cherry color! I want one now.


----------



## Glttglam

Nan246 said:


> Look better in person the blue has a zipper pocket in back with shw. I started collecting these. I also have aquamarine and raspberry. Love your cherry color! I want one now.


Mine has the pocket in the back too. Wow, they look beautiful. It sounds like you have a pretty assortment of colors


----------



## DanielaKB

MDT said:


> I lost interest in MK the past yer or two, but the Mercer finally brought me back. I love boxy bags and the particularly simple silhouette of this one. I had to get two sizes in two colors! Here they are in peacock and sunflower - perfect summer colors! I don't know which one I like more!
> 
> View attachment 3673551
> View attachment 3673552



I really like the way this bag looks and I'm tempted to get one. I know it has the center pocket but I'm afraid I would miss the pockets that are usually in the lining too much. 
Also is the bag wide open since the is no zipper to close or even a magnet button ?


----------



## megcurry

Nice day here in NY so had to break out a hot color for the anticipated hot weather!

Fuschia Medium Sutton with an MK Scorpio charm


----------



## MDT

DanielaKB said:


> I really like the way this bag looks and I'm tempted to get one. I know it has the center pocket but I'm afraid I would miss the pockets that are usually in the lining too much.
> Also is the bag wide open since the is no zipper to close or even a magnet button ?



I took a photo of the top of my larger Mercer and another of the center pocket. The center pocket is zippered so it's not completely wide open. Also, the center pocket has one smaller zippered pocked within it as well as a slip pocket and key fob. I find the slip pocket works well for my phone, as it's more horizontal than the usual tiny phone pockets. You are right, though, in that there is no way to close the main part of the bag. The two outside "pockets" are open, but the bag is structured enough that it doesn't feel like things will be falling out everywhere. The only gripe I have about this bag is that the center pocket isn't attached to the bottom of the bag so if you put smaller things (coupons, receipts, etc) in either of the outer pockets, they can find their way down under the center pocket and it's kind of a PIA to reach. Still, I love the bag and find it has enough organization for my things. If you're familiar with the Hamilton, I find the Mercer to be less open at the top than that even though the Hamilton has the magnetic closure.





One thing to note with the smaller Mercer is that it has card slots in the front pocket, but the center pocket doesn't have the same zip and slip pockets like her larger sister.


----------



## DanielaKB

MDT said:


> I took a photo of the top of my larger Mercer and another of the center pocket. The center pocket is zippered so it's not completely wide open. Also, the center pocket has one smaller zippered pocked within it as well as a slip pocket and key fob. I find the slip pocket works well for my phone, as it's more horizontal than the usual tiny phone pockets. You are right, though, in that there is no way to close the main part of the bag. The two outside "pockets" are open, but the bag is structured enough that it doesn't feel like things will be falling out everywhere. The only gripe I have about this bag is that the center pocket isn't attached to the bottom of the bag so if you put smaller things (coupons, receipts, etc) in either of the outer pockets, they can find their way down under the center pocket and it's kind of a PIA to reach. Still, I love the bag and find it has enough organization for my things. If you're familiar with the Hamilton, I find the Mercer to be less open at the top than that even though the Hamilton has the magnetic closure.
> 
> View attachment 3705827
> View attachment 3705828
> 
> 
> One thing to note with the smaller Mercer is that it has card slots in the front pocket, but the center pocket doesn't have the same zip and slip pockets like her larger sister.



Thanks for the reply  I do have a few hamiltons and if the opening on the Mercer is even less "open" than on the Hamilton that will be perfect and not bother me at all


----------



## Alliekatt29

Jet Set Large Top-Zip in Raspberry


----------



## PNAY70

Hi everyone!  Am new here and this is my first post.  I joined after futile attempts at finding the name of this Michael Kors tangerine sachel that I am getting from a seller tom (Philippine time). It must be an old style since it's not in the site of Michael Kors nor in Pinterest and even ebay. Or it could be a fake?


----------



## Hellohappylife

Loving my Dusty Blue Ava


----------



## ScoutMinion

My newest one  green mercer


----------



## MsModernShopper

Taking my new heritage luggage on its maiden voyage


----------



## fabuleux

ScoutMinion said:


> My newest one  green mercer


Pretty color!


----------



## Melody03

This is mine  mk hamilton traveller in large. Saffiano leather


----------



## karlita27

My first large sloan. I find it very pretty but too small for my everyday bag. 
Anyway, would you know how to adjust the straps? I find it too long for a crossbody bag.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Michael Kors Bridgette as a present in electric blue. I have been wanting this bag and color for a long time


----------



## carterazo

Love the detail on the leather.  Does this bag come in other colors ?


----------



## Glttglam

carterazo said:


> Love the detail on the leather.  Does this bag come in other colors ?


Yes it has several other colors. But right now online it says they have blossom, dark dune, and black in stock. I remember they also had navy and pearl gray, but they sold out.


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> Yes it has several other colors. But right now online it says they have blossom, dark dune, and black in stock. I remember they also had navy and pearl gray, but they sold out.


Thanks!


----------



## Glttglam

carterazo said:


> Love the detail on the leather.  Does this bag come in other colors ?


I just noticed online today they got all the colors back in stock if you are still interested.


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> I just noticed online today they got all the colors back in stock if you are still interested.


For some reason, I can't find them?  I only see the quilted version. [emoji57]


----------



## Glttglam

carterazo said:


> For some reason, I can't find them?  I only see the quilted version. [emoji57]


https://www.michaelkors.com/bridgette-medium-saffiano-leather-tote/_/R-US_30T7GBDT2L?color=0439

Here is the link for most of the colors


----------



## Glttglam

carterazo said:


> For some reason, I can't find them?  I only see the quilted version. [emoji57]


Here is the link for the pearl grey. For some reason that is seprrate from all the colors.

https://www.michaelkors.com/bridgette-medium-saffiano-leather-tote/_/R-US_30T7SBDT2L


----------



## carterazo

Glttglam said:


> Here is the link for the pearl grey. For some reason that is seprrate from all the colors.
> 
> https://www.michaelkors.com/bridgette-medium-saffiano-leather-tote/_/R-US_30T7SBDT2L


Thank you!


----------



## cny1941

Cooper large backpack [emoji309] very roomy good for the trip [emoji574]️ [emoji594]


----------



## SEWDimples

Today, I had to run an errand at the outlet mall and stopped in the the MK store. I wanted to add some color to my spring wardrobe without spending too much money, so I picked up these 2 bags. I like the pink for a pop of color and like the grey for some versatility.Each bag was 70% off plus an additional 20% off.


----------



## Coffee911

SEWDimples said:


> Today, I had to run an errand at the outlet mall and stopped in the the MK store. I wanted to add some color to my spring wardrobe without spending too much money, so I picked up these 2 bags. I like the pink for a pop of color and like the grey for some versatility.Each bag was 70% off plus an additional 20% off.
> 
> View attachment 3734615



May I ask what the pink one is called? It's beautiful.


----------



## SEWDimples

Coffee911 said:


> May I ask what the pink one is called? It's beautiful.


The pink one is called Ciara. It is saffiano leather, has four feet and the color is called Blossom. It cost $135.
The grey one is called Bedford. It is pebbled leather and the color is Pearl Grey. It cost $102.
Both are great colors for spring and summer, but very carefree bags. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Coffee911

SEWDimples said:


> The pink one is called Ciara. It is saffiano leather, has four feet and the color is called Blossom. It cost $135.
> The grey one is called Bedford. It is pebbled leather and the color is Pearl Grey. It cost $102.
> Both are great colors for spring and summer, but very carefree bags.
> Hope that helps.



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## Alliekatt29

I'll post pics when this arrives but excited to have purchased the Large Hayley on sale!!!  I wanted it in blossom but soft pink will have to do.


----------



## Manyana

Just bought this extra small ava in bright red.. love it soo much, can pop up my overall look..


----------



## cny1941

My new travel pouch [emoji173]️


----------



## carterazo

Wrong thread


----------



## Alliekatt29

Actual photos of the large Hayley in soft pink.  It's pretty tall and has a tech sleeve which will fit an iPad.


----------



## Bootlover07

New grape jet set! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And one with my sapphire jet set!


----------



## Purseloco

Bootlover07 said:


> New grape jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748905
> 
> 
> And one with my sapphire jet set!
> 
> View attachment 3748906


I love both bags. I would really love a purple bag.


----------



## Bootlover07

Purseloco said:


> I love both bags. I would really love a purple bag.



Thank you! The jet set is my favorite tote by MK. I've been dying for a purple bag, it's my favorite color!


----------



## cdtracing

Bootlover07 said:


> Thank you! The jet set is my favorite tote by MK. I've been dying for a purple bag, it's my favorite color!


Yes, the grape is such a nice color & I love it with the silver hardware!  It's also a hard to find color!  You did good finding this one!!


----------



## Bootlover07

cdtracing said:


> Yes, the grape is such a nice color & I love it with the silver hardware!  It's also a hard to find color!  You did good finding this one!!



Thank you!! Omg it's SO hard to find, and because of that the few times I've seen grape bags the sellers are charging crazy amounts for them. LOL I totally just did a random MK grape search about a week ago and was shocked when this one popped up!


----------



## myluvofbags

Bootlover07 said:


> New grape jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748905
> 
> 
> And one with my sapphire jet set!
> 
> View attachment 3748906


Love both amazing colors!


----------



## ubo22

Bootlover07 said:


> New grape jet set!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748905
> 
> 
> And one with my sapphire jet set!
> 
> View attachment 3748906


Beautiful!  Love the grape!


----------



## Bootlover07

ubo22 said:


> Beautiful!  Love the grape!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Glttglam

I am carrying my Michael Kors Violet Callie medium satchel in white.


----------



## keishapie1973

Glttglam said:


> I am carrying my Michael Kors Violet Callie medium satchel in white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3751503



So pretty!!!


----------



## Glttglam

keishapie1973 said:


> So pretty!!!  [emoji813]


Thank you


----------



## joandlily13

joandlily13 said:


> View attachment 3752145
> View attachment 3752143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there I got this beauty today does anyone know anything about it


This is my new bag I picked up today. I would love to know its name.


----------



## sweetsh

My little Michael Kors family =


----------



## cny1941

Got my new tote in peacock [emoji173]️ love the color so much & shw is a plus [emoji4]


----------



## Potty pat

keishapie1973 said:


> So pretty!!!


What a beauty


----------



## Potty pat

megcurry said:


> Nice day here in NY so had to break out a hot color for the anticipated hot weather!
> 
> Fuschia Medium Sutton with an MK Scorpio charm
> 
> View attachment 3701426


That color makes me happy


----------



## Potty pat

PNAY70 said:


> Hi everyone!  Am new here and this is my first post.  I joined after futile attempts at finding the name of this Michael Kors tangerine sachel that I am getting from a seller tom (Philippine time). It must be an old style since it's not in the site of Michael Kors nor in Pinterest and even ebay. Or it could be a fake?


I like the belts on the sides


----------



## nfornat

Purchased the small Sloan (purple/plum with silver hardware) when I was in HK a few years ago. It's so small and cute! : )


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Could not believe my luck when I saw this Rosalie bag in the sale of a Swiss department store at 50%. Couldn't resist.


----------



## lluuccka

My Julia Acorn hobo with new flower strap which I bought od 50% sale


----------



## BeachBagGal

lluuccka said:


> My Julia Acorn hobo with new flower strap which I bought od 50% sale
> View attachment 3766292



Strap looks cute on your Julia!


----------



## Bootlover07

lluuccka said:


> My Julia Acorn hobo with new flower strap which I bought od 50% sale
> View attachment 3766292



Ok, I LOVE this bag and I've been looking for a hobo; I'm petite and everything I've looked at is overwhelming on my frame. Would you mind posting a mod shot of this on your shoulder?


----------



## lluuccka

Bootlover07 said:


> Ok, I LOVE this bag and I've been looking for a hobo; I'm petite and everything I've looked at is overwhelming on my frame. Would you mind posting a mod shot of this on your shoulder?


I love this hobo very much ... I have it also in Coral Reef  it's not big, I don't like big bags either. I think it will suit you  I'm gonna take a photo when I carry this bag again, OK?


----------



## Glttglam

Been trying to travel light due to a recent injury. So I have been carrying my Analise extra large zip clutch.


----------



## fdemolinari

Mt everyday sweetheart! I'm a college student and also do an internship at a large company so I need a large bag, and this one fits everything that I need! I bought it in 2014 and it's still perfect (altough the structure had "crunched" a little bit from use)


----------



## MKB0925

lluuccka said:


> My Julia Acorn hobo with new flower strap which I bought od 50% sale
> View attachment 3766292



Love this strap!


----------



## megcurry

Just switched into this studded Jet Set tote.


Those are my Zegna sunnies - very dark!


----------



## amandah313

Total impulse buy, but I couldn't pass it up! Great deal from Dillard's I paid $86 before tax for this beaut!


----------



## cny1941

amandah313 said:


> Total impulse buy, but I couldn't pass it up! Great deal from Dillard's I paid $86 before tax for this beaut!
> 
> View attachment 3777515



Great deal for this beauty!


----------



## fdemolinari

amandah313 said:


> Total impulse buy, but I couldn't pass it up! Great deal from Dillard's I paid $86 before tax for this beaut!
> 
> View attachment 3777515


Wow! Awesome price and beautiful color!


----------



## mrswrightkoalalover

Love this Selma, it's my faithful travel companion. The only issue of travelling with it, it doesn't like me having my MacBook, iPad, 2 phones, wallet, Moleskin notebook and everything else in it. The areas for clipping the strap looking a bit stressed out due to the weight I've been carrying around with it.


----------



## cdtracing

mrswrightkoalalover said:


> Love this Selma, it's my faithful travel companion. The only issue of travelling with it, it doesn't like me having my MacBook, iPad, 2 phones, wallet, Moleskin notebook and everything else in it. The areas for clipping the strap looking a bit stressed out due to the weight I've been carrying around with it.



Great bag.  The black with silver hardware is a lot harder to find than the one with gold hardware.


----------



## Shelbyrana

This was my mothers bag. I have no idea the name of it. I know it's an older bag. But I think it's just adorable.


----------



## keishapie1973

fdemolinari said:


> Mt everyday sweetheart! I'm a college student and also do an internship at a large company so I need a large bag, and this one fits everything that I need! I bought it in 2014 and it's still perfect (altough the structure had "crunched" a little bit from use)



Love this!!! ❤️


----------



## Miss_MS

Got this beauty on sale)


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My beautiful LG Dillon in Acorn with ghw details and matching pom pom! Scored at half price!


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using my large Jet Set crossbody in silver.


----------



## Alliekatt29

School bus yellow


----------



## cny1941

Alliekatt29 said:


> School bus yellow



Love this [emoji169]


----------



## cny1941

Miss_MS said:


> View attachment 3782439
> 
> Got this beauty on sale)



Love black with shw [emoji173]️


----------



## rose10

My First MK bag ever, i wanted something small but roomy to hold all my essentials for brunches, running errands, outings with friends/family, dinners and so on, this fit the bill perfectly! Got it for 50% and then an additional 20% off at the outlets, MK Tina is here to stay


----------



## Sarsura86

Hi ladies i just uploaded my mk handbags collection on you tube


----------



## Alliekatt29

My latest additions - Jet Set in fawn


----------



## Norwegian Girl

Alliekatt29 said:


> My latest additions - Jet Set in fawn



Gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## MDT

Not sure I've seen this one revealed on here - the Rivington stud tote in sunflower. Macy's has this for $139 (50% off) right now and I couldn't resist. I'm just in love with this shade of yellow with gold hardware! I also love the smoother, softer leather on this. Nice change from the saffiano and bonded leathers as of late.


----------



## Norwegian Girl

My gorgeous Colette in black with ghw that arrived today! Didn't have time to straighten out the handles before I took her first pic! Just had to get her out of that bag!


I'll wear it without the logostrap though, it's a bit over the top for my taste.


Incredibly soft leather, and what a rich leather smell it has! Love it so much!


----------



## Hellohappylife

Scored this beauty for only $120, I am loving the Mercer totes!


----------



## MDT

Hellohappylife said:


> Scored this beauty for only $120, I am loving the Mercer totes!



I've been looking for this one in stores ever since I missed out on it a few months ago. The color and shape of this bag is just a great combo! It's so bright and vibrant! Congrats on the great deal!


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using this a few days ago, Callie Violet medium satchel.


----------



## KurlyK

Only my 2nd (but fave) Kors bag


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Here is my Small MK Ava in Black with GHW!  Currently on the hunt for some more MK designs!


----------



## Designervintage

rose10 said:


> My First MK bag ever, i wanted something small but roomy to hold all my essentials for brunches, running errands, outings with friends/family, dinners and so on, this fit the bill perfectly! Got it for 50% and then an additional 20% off at the outlets, MK Tina is here to stay
> View attachment 3787946
> View attachment 3787947



Love it!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rose10

Designervintage said:


> Love it!! [emoji7][emoji7]


Thank You! Been toting her around everywhere! Have got my eye on the quilted Solan now...


----------



## Glttglam

Just started carrying this yesterday, Bridgette in electric blue


----------



## Haymarie1

nascar fan said:


> My MK Collection bags:
> Roslyn tote in marine, parchment, black, navy
> Skorpios New Ring Tote in cognac


They are super soft!!!


----------



## Haymarie1

Glttglam said:


> Just started carrying this yesterday, Bridgette in electric blue
> View attachment 3802039


Omg, I love this color.


----------



## Glttglam

Haymarie1 said:


> Omg, I love this color.


Thank you, me too


----------



## jesssika

My first ever designer back bought a few years back. Still in love!


----------



## MKB0925

MDT said:


> Not sure I've seen this one revealed on here - the Rivington stud tote in sunflower. Macy's has this for $139 (50% off) right now and I couldn't resist. I'm just in love with this shade of yellow with gold hardware! I also love the smoother, softer leather on this. Nice change from the saffiano and bonded leathers as of late.
> 
> View attachment 3791659



Beautiful!


----------



## Glttglam

Been carrying my Michael Kors Jet Set large crossbody since last Wednesday


----------



## summer 71




----------



## mk lover

New MK member


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Sloan yesterday


----------



## Glttglam

Celebrated our 7 year anniversary today. I wasn't planning on switching bags so soon. However, I got a Selma in ballet


----------



## OrganizedHome

*My Birthday Gift!
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## MKB0925

Glttglam said:


> Celebrated our 7 year anniversary today. I wasn't planning on switching bags so soon. However, I got a Selma in ballet
> View attachment 3828595



Beautiful bag...love the detailing!
Happy Anniversary...mine is on Monday..18 years! No idea where the time went..lol


----------



## Glttglam

MKB0925 said:


> Beautiful bag...love the detailing!
> Happy Anniversary...mine is on Monday..18 years! No idea where the time went..lol


Thank you Happy anniversary to you too and good for you on 18 years


----------



## Nana61256

MDT said:


> Not sure I've seen this one revealed on here - the Rivington stud tote in sunflower. Macy's has this for $139 (50% off) right now and I couldn't resist. I'm just in love with this shade of yellow with gold hardware! I also love the smoother, softer leather on this. Nice change from the saffiano and bonded leathers as of late.
> 
> View attachment 3791659


Love this Rivington medium Tote!   You are right, not revealed on here.  I am surprised as it is really nice.  A very comfortable Tote to carry.  A place for everything.  And, gorgeous.  The smooth leather is a nice change from saffiano.  I love your color.  But, I picked up the black as a Last Act sale at Macy's for $104!


----------



## MDT

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3833114
> 
> Love this Rivington medium Tote!   You are right, not revealed on here.  I am surprised as it is really nice.  A very comfortable Tote to carry.  A place for everything.  And, gorgeous.  The smooth leather is a nice change from saffiano.  I love your color.  But, I picked up the black as a Last Act sale at Macy's for $104!



The black is gorgeous! I don't normally like black with ghw, but this particular style and color combo really catches my eye.


----------



## LovingLV81

Coffee large Fulton .


----------



## RaeLyn90

That Brown is a beautiful shade! I may have to search for one of these for myself..




faith_ann said:


> This is my last MK bag. I searched forever for it and it's stunning, but I can't get over the feel of the patent leather. I have a feeling I'm stuck with it, though.
> 
> Black patent ID chain (collection version)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> I wish I hadn't gone rid of the large Astor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Skorpios Leather Shopper, but in black, for all of a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember the names, but I had a deep red satchel and a royal purple bag that was similar to the Hamilton, only a bit smaller and it had a different sort of lock. When I actually think about it, I've gone through quite a few bags.


----------



## kateincali

RaeLyn90 said:


> That Brown is a beautiful shade! I may have to search for one of these for myself..



Ha, wow, blast from the past. That post must be circa 2009. Last time I had a MK bag. I haven't been a fan of the label since then but the Skorpio bags were stunning [emoji173]️


----------



## RaeLyn90

I just joined this site and have a question I desperately need to createa thread for, but have to make so many posts before I'm allowed...scrolling and replying  at random glad I got to help.bring it back for ya




faith_ann said:


> Ha, wow, blast from the past. That post must be circa 2009. Last time I had a MK bag. I haven't been a fan of the label since then but the Skorpio bags were stunning [emoji173]️


----------



## SEWDimples

I stopped by the outlets this evening and purchased this cute and casual Sullivan messenger bag.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Just ordered my first MK. Got a killer deal on it!!


----------



## lilac28

Finally found the perfect MK bag, raven large shoulder bag in oyster. Comfy and roomy plus there’s a lot of internal compartments which is clever!


----------



## MKB0925

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3865134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found the perfect MK bag, raven large shoulder bag in oyster. Comfy and roomy plus there’s a lot of internal compartments which is clever!



Beautiful...love the strap!


----------



## carterazo

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3865134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found the perfect MK bag, raven large shoulder bag in oyster. Comfy and roomy plus there’s a lot of internal compartments which is clever!


Love this!  Could you share a pic of the insides? tia!


----------



## lilac28

carterazo said:


> Love this!  Could you share a pic of the insides? tia!


Sure! Both sides of the bag have compartments, the one side is divided  into individual slots which is unusual for bags. There’s a back pocket with snap closure (not pictured) handy for keys and even a key fob holder insude. inside. I love the bag so much, I’m trying to find a black one!


----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28




----------



## carterazo

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3865931





lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3865928





lilac28 said:


> Sure! Both sides of the bag have compartments, the one side is divided  into individual slots which is unusual for bags. There’s a back pocket with snap closure (not pictured) handy for keys and even a key fob holder insude. inside. I love the bag so much, I’m trying to find a black one!


Thank you!  Such great organization in this bag. [emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

Found this at Savers for 11.99


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> Found this at Savers for 11.99
> View attachment 3866418


Have to quote my own post, I have had this bag for maybe a week now, use it everyday and love so much! Very thick soft leather, I want one in every color! It's my first MK but I will definitely be getting another!


----------



## Bootlover07

Black/silver Riley. I think the rileys are my fave soft leather MK bags. I have the medium in peanut too!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Michael Kors Desi small perforated tote. I thought it could still work for winter since it is shiny.


----------



## Bag Fetish

Bootlover07 said:


> Black/silver Riley. I think the rileys are my fave soft leather MK bags. I have the medium in peanut too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871002


I just bought this  bag, I can’t wait for it to arrive. 
What is the leather like ?


----------



## Bootlover07

Bag Fetish said:


> I just bought this  bag, I can’t wait for it to arrive.
> What is the leather like ?



You'll love it! The leather is amazing... nice and smooshy by not too thin. Post pics when you get it!


----------



## Stephg

Found this beauty recently and couldn’t pass it up. Large colour block selma [emoji7]


----------



## ChadNeedsHelp

Looking for an ID on this. My girl sent me this photo a couple months ago and i want to get her it for Christmas.


----------



## ChadNeedsHelp

ChadNeedsHelp said:


> Looking for an ID on this. My girl sent me this photo a couple months ago and i want to get her it for Christmas.


I also found this picture I think it's the same


----------



## Glttglam

I think this is the Bridgette. Just someone added a hangtag to it.


----------



## LovingLV81

My large Sloan in oyster [emoji162][emoji162][emoji318][emoji318][emoji108][emoji108]


----------



## InLvoeWithBaga

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Michael Kors Desi small perforated tote. I thought it could still work for winter since it is shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871362


This is a gorgeous bag! I definitely think it works for year round.


----------



## InLvoeWithBaga

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3889214
> 
> My large Sloan in oyster [emoji162][emoji162][emoji318][emoji318][emoji108][emoji108]


Oh my


----------



## Glttglam

InLvoeWithBaga said:


> This is a gorgeous bag! I definitely think it works for year round.


Thanks[emoji2]


----------



## chocolateturtle

Just scored my first MK bag...Selma medium in cement for only $116


----------



## melbo

chocolateturtle said:


> Just scored my first MK bag...Selma medium in cement for only $116


Love it! She's a beauty!


----------



## LovingLV81

chocolateturtle said:


> Just scored my first MK bag...Selma medium in cement for only $116



Gorgeous! I have a friend pearl grey ! Such a classy color


----------



## carterazo

chocolateturtle said:


> Just scored my first MK bag...Selma medium in cement for only $116


Congrats!  Cement is such a great neutral. It goes with everything. [emoji106]


----------



## MKB0925

chocolateturtle said:


> Just scored my first MK bag...Selma medium in cement for only $116


Beautiful bag...I love that cement color!


----------



## chocolateturtle

Thanks, ladies! I'm super happy with my purchase


----------



## DF622

Bag of the day!


----------



## DF622

chocolateturtle said:


> Just scored my first MK bag...Selma medium in cement for only $116


Congrats!!! Such a beauty and such a great deal too!


----------



## Blue

Can  you help me, please? Which  model  is it?


----------



## all7s

Blue said:


> Can  you help me, please? Which  model  is it?


I think it's the All in One Mercer. Im not familiar with this bag though. I saw it previously posted in the Which MK Are You Carrying thread recently. Which MK are you carrying today?


----------



## Blue

all7s said:


> I think it's the All in One Mercer. Im not familiar with this bag though. I saw it previously posted in the Which MK Are You Carrying thread recently. Which MK are you carrying today?


Thank you!


----------



## annalovespurses

DF622 said:


> Bag of the day!


this one is so cute.


----------



## annalovespurses

I have many MK bags (at least 10), and even gave away many of them. I love MK quality, but I regret buying too many of them.  Here are some of them


----------



## dinsan

nascar fan said:


> My MK Collection bags:
> Roslyn tote in marine, parchment, black, navy
> Skorpios New Ring Tote in cognac



Superb 
Dinesh


----------



## purplera1n

Bought this XL Sloan bag from an eBay seller. Just arrived in the mail!


----------



## MKB0925

purplera1n said:


> Bought this XL Sloan bag from an eBay seller. Just arrived in the mail!



Very pretty!


----------



## MKB0925

annalovespurses said:


> I have many MK bags (at least 10), and even gave away many of them. I love MK quality, but I regret buying too many of them.  Here are some of them



Beautiful bags!


----------



## Idreaminpink

purplera1n said:


> Bought this XL Sloan bag from an eBay seller. Just arrived in the mail!



Gorgeous bag! Lucky girl. I need to own a Sloan someday. So classy looking.


----------



## Pearl900

thanks


----------



## Pearl900

Phoebe luver said:


> I am looking for a conceal/carry bag of good quality, not those bling western Annie Oakley type, more stylish like Kors or Coach. Anyone know of such a



Did you find one? I'm also looking.  Everything I find is either poor quality, ugly,  and I want designer bag. I carry a compact pistol, but want a medium size bag that will hold wallet, glasses, phone, iPad.


----------



## Sherlovely

Went into my MK store looking for the old style but as soon as I saw this bag I fell in love.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sherlovely said:


> Went into my MK store looking for the old style but as soon as I saw this bag I fell in love.


Congratulations, a beauty. I have this in the pink 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Candy-candy

iluvmybags said:


> Michael Kors doesn't seem to get enough love on the forum, so let's do something to change that!  You might be too shy to start your own thread, but can you show us your Michael Kors bag(s)?  It might be a MK Collection bag or maybe a Michael by MK bag - whatever you've got (or whatever you HAD but no longer have), show it to us!  Let's see some MK LOVE!!


----------



## purplera1n

Sherlovely said:


> Went into my MK store looking for the old style but as soon as I saw this bag I fell in love.


Yes she’s beautiful!


----------



## sgsteck

carterazo said:


> Congrats!  Cement is such a great neutral. It goes with everything. [emoji106]





carterazo said:


> Congrats!  Cement is such a great neutral. It goes with everything. [emoji106]


Great buy! Where did you bought it!


----------



## carterazo

sgsteck said:


> Great buy! Where did you bought it!


I got mine at Macys.com about a year ago, maybe more?


----------



## sgsteck

carterazo said:


> I got mine at Macys.com about a year ago, maybe more?


Thanks so much!


----------



## purplera1n

The Vivienne Denim Medium


----------



## carterazo

sgsteck said:


> Thanks so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## sgsteck

MJDaisy said:


> Got a new MK last night! I usually am in the LV forum but I couldn't deny my love of these clean simple lines ! So beautiful and classic. I got it on sale from the MK store last night for $182.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696500


Hi! Which color is this Mercer?


----------



## MJDaisy

sgsteck said:


> Hi! Which color is this Mercer?



Hi, I'm so sorry I actually have no idea. I purchased in may 2017...I hope that helps!


----------



## sgsteck

MJDaisy said:


> Hi, I'm so sorry I actually have no idea. I purchased in may 2017...I hope that helps!


Looks like Cinder which I purchased from my shopper but will arrive in the Philippines by March. Thanks for your time!


----------



## sweetsh

My little Michael Kors family


----------



## DooneyDog

Bootlover07 said:


> Black/silver Riley. I think the rileys are my fave soft leather MK bags. I have the medium in peanut too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871002


I was looking at that bag.  Love the style. I haven't seen it in person yet.


----------



## Glttglam

I got this for Christmas but today was my first day using my Mercer large tote in bright red.


----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> I got this for Christmas but today was my first day using my Mercer large tote in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944897


Love this true red with the pop of silver


----------



## Glttglam

myluvofbags said:


> Love this true red with the pop of silver


Thank you


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glttglam said:


> I got this for Christmas but today was my first day using my Mercer large tote in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944897



Lovely color! looks like it can carry quite a bit too.


----------



## Glttglam

HesitantShopper said:


> Lovely color! looks like it can carry quite a bit too.


Thank you and oh yes it sure can


----------



## ckrist

Hi, does anyone have experience on cleaning the lining of michael kors bags? Thanks


----------



## ckrist

I have the cindy small dome crossbody. And in the lining inside (near the zipper) is all dirty. I think it's because of the friction with hands every time trying to reach for things inside


----------



## Glttglam

ckrist said:


> Hi, does anyone have experience on cleaning the lining of michael kors bags? Thanks


I have been able to clean some of my linings with a little bit of dish soap and water.


----------



## ckrist

Glttglam said:


> I have been able to clean some of my linings with a little bit of dish soap and water.



Air dry? Due to the shape of my bag & where the stain is located I'm afraid to try if it's the lining on the bottom of the bag I can easily take the lining out and make sure the water & soap won't come near the leather parts of the bag. I'm afraid if it will ruin the leather


----------



## Glttglam

ckrist said:


> Air dry? Due to the shape of my bag & where the stain is located I'm afraid to try if it's the lining on the bottom of the bag I can easily take the lining out and make sure the water & soap won't come near the leather parts of the bag. I'm afraid if it will ruin the leather


Yes I let mine air dry also. I also took the lining out to clean it. But again, it's up to you what you do. I don't want to tell you to do it and then it ruins  your bag. I guess I have just had good luck with it.


----------



## ckrist

Glttglam said:


> Yes I let mine air dry also. I also took the lining out to clean it. But again, it's up to you what you do. I don't want to tell you to do it and then it ruins  your bag. I guess I have just had good luck with it.



Yup I tried to take the lining out but it didn't work. It's the part of the lining that's stuck to the bag (so close with the leather). I think I might bring it to a professional cleaner, but still unsure. Thanks for your response! Have a great day


----------



## Alliekatt29

My latest ebay find...large Selma in raspberry


----------



## MKB0925

Alliekatt29 said:


> My latest ebay find...large Selma in raspberry


Great color....perfect for spring and a pop of color in the winter!

Love your pups....I have BT too. His name is Leo.


----------



## Alliekatt29

MKB0925 said:


> Great color....perfect for spring and a pop of color in the winter!
> 
> Love your pups....I have BT too. His name is Leo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954802


Thanks! I love pink so this color is perfect for me.

He is adorable! I only have one now and her name is Lucy.


----------



## chocolateturtle

Found these small Savannahs at TJ Maxx! Not sure if I'll keep all three (maybe 2 at max), but the colors are so perfect. They also had the medium savannahs, and other colors such as acorn, dark khaki, and dark dune. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



From left to right: blush, blossom, and black.


----------



## Glttglam

ckrist said:


> Yup I tried to take the lining out but it didn't work. It's the part of the lining that's stuck to the bag (so close with the leather). I think I might bring it to a professional cleaner, but still unsure. Thanks for your response! Have a great day


Your welcome


----------



## kkatrina

chocolateturtle said:


> Found these small Savannahs at TJ Maxx! Not sure if I'll keep all three (maybe 2 at max), but the colors are so perfect. They also had the medium savannahs, and other colors such as acorn, dark khaki, and dark dune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960540
> 
> From left to right: blush, blossom, and black.



They're all perfect! Let us know which colors you'll keep. I know I'd have a hard time deciding [emoji1]sadly we don't have TJ Maxx here. How much were your bags?


----------



## summer 71




----------



## sarahd237

sweetsh said:


> My little Michael Kors family


Is the front right hand black a hamilton satchel? How do you find it retains its shape after use? I want to get it but am afraid it will slouch over time as its not the saffiano leather?


----------



## chocolateturtle

kkatrina said:


> They're all perfect! Let us know which colors you'll keep. I know I'd have a hard time deciding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sadly we don't have TJ Maxx here. How much were your bags?



They were $130 before tax  Hope that helps!


----------



## kkatrina

chocolateturtle said:


> They were $130 before tax  Hope that helps!



My goodness! I think I'm going to move across the border. 

Which one(s) did you end up keeping?? [emoji3] I'm so curious!


----------



## chocolateturtle

kkatrina said:


> My goodness! I think I'm going to move across the border.
> 
> Which one(s) did you end up keeping?? [emoji3] I'm so curious!


I may just keep all 3! Haha, but I'm definitely keeping the blush and black since they go with everything, the blush is probably my favorite color of the three


----------



## swags

My new Mercer domed crocs embossed in damson. I got this on sale from the MK website


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Pocket Zip around Contintental wallet in soft pink as part of a Valentine's gift.


----------



## netter

purplera1n said:


> The Vivienne Denim Medium


I have been thinking about this handbag lately. I am not likely to get it, but still I like it very much.


----------



## Tiffanylove54

sgsteck said:


> Hi! Which color is this Mercer?



It's called Cinder.


----------



## mmspc97

iluvmybags said:


> Michael Kors doesn't seem to get enough love on the forum, so let's do something to change that!  You might be too shy to start your own thread, but can you show us your Michael Kors bag(s)?  It might be a MK Collection bag or maybe a Michael by MK bag - whatever you've got (or whatever you HAD but no longer have), show it to us!  Let's see some MK LOVE!!




One of my ride or die bags! Had this baby for a while! I have a couple more MK bags but I’m attached to this one for some reason


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I have 2 Michael Kors products. Had to snap photos online because I didn't have any on my phone.


----------



## myluvofbags

AManIntoFashion said:


> I have 2 Michael Kors products. Had to snap photos online because I didn't have any on my phone.


What fun pieces, especially love the cardholder.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

myluvofbags said:


> What fun pieces, especially love the cardholder.


Thank you! Love the material of it!!


----------



## arnott

My one and only!


----------



## Alliekatt29

Medium Selma in pale pink


----------



## Alliekatt29

arnott said:


> My one and only!


This is stunning! Love the color.


----------



## Lux D.

love this one!


----------



## arnott

Alliekatt29 said:


> This is stunning! Love the color.



Thank   you!


----------



## Fob addict

chocolateturtle said:


> Just scored my first MK bag...Selma medium in cement for only $116




Got the same bag for AUD 160  and free international delivery. Such a steal! and LOVE the colour.


----------



## Fob addict

Hello everybody!  My humble collection....
Some still with tag and haven't been used at all. Just love to see them there every morning when I wake up


----------



## Aelizardo

I haven’t purchased any recent purses from Michael Kors only a wristlet and this Hampton Bag


----------



## chilombianchic

Medium Cynthia in Oyster and Soft Pink. 
I bought them in January. I’m waiting for Mother’s Day to give the Oyster to my mother. I want us to debut them when we go to lunch ❤️ I love this pop of bright pinks. I didn’t get her a wallet yet. Maybe I will for her birthday.


----------



## Melody03

I love my Michael Kors cynthia in small. It’s in a pastel blue Color. Very easy to match. Hardware is a tad bit heavy tho but regardless I love it!  

Ps: it goes well with my Steve Madden mules love this combi so much!


----------



## Glttglam

chilombianchic said:


> View attachment 4008421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Cynthia in Oyster and Soft Pink.
> I bought them in January. I’m waiting for Mother’s Day to give the Oyster to my mother. I want us to debut them when we go to lunch [emoji173]️ I love this pop of bright pinks. I didn’t get her a wallet yet. Maybe I will for her birthday.


That's so sweet of you[emoji2]


----------



## chilombianchic

Glttglam said:


> That's so sweet of you[emoji2]


Thank you! I hope she likes it.


----------



## myluvofbags

chilombianchic said:


> View attachment 4008421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Cynthia in Oyster and Soft Pink.
> I bought them in January. I’m waiting for Mother’s Day to give the Oyster to my mother. I want us to debut them when we go to lunch [emoji173]️ I love this pop of bright pinks. I didn’t get her a wallet yet. Maybe I will for her birthday.


Love the Cynthia and what a sweet daughter you are.


----------



## LovingLV81

My lex large hobo is what I am sporting right now .


----------



## Natifim

I bought this bag at Macys in NYC - Christmas 16. It was so cheap, I should have bought more!!


----------



## Hellohappylife

Using my Rhea Backpack in the Pale Gold Color (looks holographic depending on lighting) 
It’s the perfect size to hold everything you need & works as a good everyday bag when you don’t feel like carrying a purse.


----------



## daziedazie

Lux D. said:


> love this one!


That one is gorgeous [emoji5]


----------



## speaksoftly

Fob addict said:


> Hello everybody!  My humble collection....
> Some still with tag and haven't been used at all. Just love to see them there every morning when I wake up
> View attachment 4000762
> View attachment 4000763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4000758
> View attachment 4000759
> View attachment 4000761


What's the name of the bag in picture four? I want to see if I can find one. Thanks!


----------



## Glttglam

Just received this as a gift. It is the Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.


----------



## Fob addict

speaksoftly said:


> What's the name of the bag in picture four? I want to see if I can find one. Thanks!



It's a Sophie top zip in aqua. One of my favourite.


----------



## Fob addict

Glttglam said:


> Just received this as a gift. It is the Mercer gallery medium tote in ultra pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4033570



Wow!! pretty pop colour.


----------



## Glttglam

Fob addict said:


> Wow!! pretty pop colour.


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fob addict

chilombianchic said:


> View attachment 4008421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Cynthia in Oyster and Soft Pink.
> I bought them in January. I’m waiting for Mother’s Day to give the Oyster to my mother. I want us to debut them when we go to lunch ❤️ I love this pop of bright pinks. I didn’t get her a wallet yet. Maybe I will for her birthday.




So thoughtful and sweet!
Beautifully pick of colours.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New ultra pink Dillon ❤️


----------



## Fob addict

DP PURSE FAN said:


> New ultra pink Dillon ❤️



Ooooh! I like


----------



## Glttglam

Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow





Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## jcnc

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow
> View attachment 4037697
> View attachment 4037698
> View attachment 4037699
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Beautiful! The color is soo subtle yet fresh!


----------



## Glttglam

jcnc said:


> Beautiful! The color is soo subtle yet fresh!


Thank you so much

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## speaksoftly

Fob addict said:


> It's a Sophie top zip in aqua. One of my favourite.


Thanks!


----------



## faithbw

This is my first new MK bag (first one was preloved). It's the Hamilton. I love it. I've been carrying it every day and it feels so sturdy! I definitely think it's one of the best bags in my collection.




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JVSXOXO

I had given MK a rest and sold off all but 2 of my MK bags in the last couple of years, but I've been slowly adding more MK back into my collection. First my winter coat, then a pair of leather gloves, and now this crossbody bag! I was looking for something for my trip to Europe next month that would be spacious enough to fit my essentials but light enough to carry all day while walking around and seeing the sights. And also zippered since pick pocketing can be a problem. I had my eye on a Marc Jacobs bag but it was more than I wanted to spend right now, and then I came across this beauty at Marshall's today! It's perfect!


----------



## Cathers85

JVSXOXO said:


> I had given MK a rest and sold off all but 2 of my MK bags in the last couple of years, but I've been slowly adding more MK back into my collection. First my winter coat, then a pair of leather gloves, and now this crossbody bag! I was looking for something for my trip to Europe next month that would be spacious enough to fit my essentials but light enough to carry all day while walking around and seeing the sights. And also zippered since pick pocketing can be a problem. I had my eye on a Marc Jacobs bag but it was more than I wanted to spend right now, and then I came across this beauty at Marshall's today! It's perfect!



Love this! Looks perfect especially with the different zippered compartments.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Cathers85 said:


> Love this! Looks perfect especially with the different zippered compartments.


I thought so too!


----------



## wrecking_silver

My Patent Leather Selma. Got it secondhand for virtually dirt cheap. Love wearing it to work with blacks and grays. Looks great with jeans too. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MandarinaDrunk

JVSXOXO said:


> I had given MK a rest and sold off all but 2 of my MK bags in the last couple of years, but I've been slowly adding more MK back into my collection. First my winter coat, then a pair of leather gloves, and now this crossbody bag! I was looking for something for my trip to Europe next month that would be spacious enough to fit my essentials but light enough to carry all day while walking around and seeing the sights. And also zippered since pick pocketing can be a problem. I had my eye on a Marc Jacobs bag but it was more than I wanted to spend right now, and then I came across this beauty at Marshall's today! It's perfect!



I love this too! Going to have to stalk my local Marshalls. It looks so convenient for traveling and reminds me of an all leather version of the LV Amazone.


----------



## JVSXOXO

MandarinaDrunk said:


> I love this too! Going to have to stalk my local Marshalls. It looks so convenient for traveling and reminds me of an all leather version of the LV Amazone.


I hope you can snag one! I was just at the same Marshall's yesterday and they have another one in Luggage. I'm so tempted to buy it, but I already have a smaller, Luggage colored MK crossbody. I try to keep a well rounded collection. I agree, it's a great substitute for the LV Amazon! I prefer leather to canvas any day, and you really can't beat the price.


----------



## Nana61256

Picked up this cutie last night at Macy's Last Act sale section.  It is the MK Sloan Medium Top Handle satchel/cross body.  Yummy leather.  Well made.  Perfect size for my essentials including my full size wallet.  I got it for weekends & night outs.  But, it also looks sharp with a work suit.  Of course, had to add my MK pom.  Love those.  This bag is just dang cute!  Swoon!!


----------



## Trista Leahy

Just got this a few weeks ago. The MK outlet was having a sale and I had to have it.


----------



## Alliekatt29

Here’s the medium Bristol with floral appliqués and rose gold hardware along with the matching Adele floral appliqué wristlet. Both in soft pink.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4070861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this cutie last night at Macy's Last Act sale section.  It is the MK Sloan Medium Top Handle satchel/cross body.  Yummy leather.  Well made.  Perfect size for my essentials including my full size wallet.  I got it for weekends & night outs.  But, it also looks sharp with a work suit.  Of course, had to add my MK pom.  Love those.  This bag is just dang cute!  Swoon!!


What a sweetie pie, love it


----------



## KTEM88

Glttglam said:


> Here is my new pale blue, studded, medium Bristol satchel. I've been saving gift money to buy some bags in the Spring and Summer. I will start using this tomorrow
> View attachment 4037697
> View attachment 4037698
> View attachment 4037699
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




I LOVE that colour!


----------



## KTEM88

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4070861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up this cutie last night at Macy's Last Act sale section.  It is the MK Sloan Medium Top Handle satchel/cross body.  Yummy leather.  Well made.  Perfect size for my essentials including my full size wallet.  I got it for weekends & night outs.  But, it also looks sharp with a work suit.  Of course, had to add my MK pom.  Love those.  This bag is just dang cute!  Swoon!!


 
Very nice bag! And I love the added pompom


----------



## KTEM88

Just got my first MK on vacation last week. Couldn’t resist the new Mercer Gallery small ruffle satchel when I saw it at MK Duty Free
Added a small black Pom but would like to find something else as an accent....


----------



## Glttglam

KTEM88 said:


> I LOVE that colour!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

KTEM88 said:


> Just got my first MK on vacation last week. Couldn’t resist the new Mercer Gallery small ruffle satchel when I saw it at MK Duty Free
> Added a small black Pom but would like to find something else as an accent....


Super gorgeous bag!!![emoji16]


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend


----------



## Alliekatt29

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend
> View attachment 4089420


Love this!


----------



## Glttglam

Alliekatt29 said:


> Love this!


Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Another late birthday gift, the Bristol small floral applique satchel in bright red.


----------



## amyshandmadebiz

Got this last week in Tulsa OK at Dillards for $99!!!!


----------



## Sarah03

So I recently moved and had to sell some bags, one being my Medium Riley in peanut. I have been regretting that decision for the past 2 months, so I went to my new local outlet and picked up the last large Riley in the building- and it was on clearance! I previously owned the Boutique version of the Pale Blue Riley & the only difference I see between the boutique and outlet version is the interior (no leather trim on the pockets and no key holder). The exterior leather is still soft and beautiful. I’m so happy I have a Riley back in my life!


----------



## RuedeNesle

Sarah03 said:


> So I recently moved and had to sell some bags, one being my Medium Riley in peanut. I have been regretting that decision for the past 2 months, so I went to my new local outlet and picked up the last large Riley in the building- and it was on clearance! I previously owned the Boutique version of the Pale Blue Riley & the only difference I see between the boutique and outlet version is the interior (no leather trim on the pockets and no key holder). The exterior leather is still soft and beautiful. I’m so happy I have a Riley back in my life!
> View attachment 4100399


Congrats on being reunited with Riley! When I moved 4 years ago I sold my MK Joan satchel because I didn't use it as much as some of the other saved bags. But I really missed it and was fortunate to find it on ebay in good condition (and in RED!!) 
P.S. I have a peanut Riley a friend gifted to me so I can imagine how much you missed yours. I would love Riley in red or blue! Enjoy!


----------



## Shelby33

This is my first and only MK. It's very versatile, I can dress it up or down. The zipper pull came off so I replaced it with something else. Very nice calfskin leather. I got it for a steal but does anyone else think the going price for this bag is ridiculous? I know MK collection bags are nice but 795.00???
(this is the third place I posted this bag on the forum today sorry)
You know maybe I will have it authenticated just for the hell of it.
Anyway here it is. The color gets much lighter outside.


----------



## Sarah03

RuedeNesle said:


> Congrats on being reunited with Riley! When I moved 4 years ago I sold my MK Joan satchel because I didn't use it as much as some of the other saved bags. But I really missed it and was fortunate to find it on ebay in good condition (and in RED!!)
> P.S. I have a peanut Riley a friend gifted to me so I can imagine how much you missed yours. I would love Riley in red or blue! Enjoy!



It is so nice to be reunited with a beautiful bag! How awesome that you were able to find Joan again!! [emoji16]


----------



## Ness7386

Here is the newest addition to my collection. The Jade Ruffled Leather Clutch in soft pink. And the Bella Sandals to match are on the way too!


----------



## Sarah03

Ness7386 said:


> Here is the newest addition to my collection. The Jade Ruffled Leather Clutch in soft pink. And the Bella Sandals to match are on the way too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101043
> View attachment 4101044



Those are gorgeous! Love the pink. Please post pics when they arrive!


----------



## Ness7386

Sarah03 said:


> Those are gorgeous! Love the pink. Please post pics when they arrive!


I sure will!


----------



## cdtracing

Picked up this beauty from Bergdorf's.  I've been wanting a black & white bag but the handles had to be black so I decided to try this MK Collection medium Bancroft.  I like it so far & may still get the large satchel as well.


----------



## BeachBagGal

cdtracing said:


> Picked up this beauty from Bergdorf's.  I've been wanting a black & white bag but the handles had to be black so I decided to try this MK Collection medium Bancroft.  I like it so far & may still get the large satchel as well.
> View attachment 4103040



I love this black/white combo!


----------



## ClassicJ

Snagged my first MK


----------



## candymina012

Alliekatt29 said:


> Here’s the medium Bristol with floral appliqués and rose gold hardware along with the matching Adele floral appliqué wristlet. Both in soft pink.


it's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Sarsura86




----------



## Sarsura86

Sarsura86 said:


> View attachment 4104713


My new purchases extra small Ava in soft pink and card case in ultra pink


----------



## Nana61256

Like peas & carrots.  I love my LV Sarah wallet in Monogram & LV luggage tag with my MK Jet Set Top Zip Tote in the Luggage color.


----------



## Mimi_09

Glttglam said:


> Just got this Jet set floral embellished crossbody in soft pink as an early birthday gift last week from a friend
> View attachment 4089420





Glttglam said:


> Another late birthday gift, the Bristol small floral applique satchel in bright red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096679


Beautiful, love these


----------



## Glttglam

Mimi_09 said:


> Beautiful, love these


Thank you

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SEWDimples

Sarah03 said:


> So I recently moved and had to sell some bags, one being my Medium Riley in peanut. I have been regretting that decision for the past 2 months, so I went to my new local outlet and picked up the last large Riley in the building- and it was on clearance! I previously owned the Boutique version of the Pale Blue Riley & the only difference I see between the boutique and outlet version is the interior (no leather trim on the pockets and no key holder). The exterior leather is still soft and beautiful. I’m so happy I have a Riley back in my life!
> View attachment 4100399


Congrats @Sarah03! The color is gorgeous and the leather looks so soft. Enjoy your new Riley.



Shelby33 said:


> This is my first and only MK. It's very versatile, I can dress it up or down. The zipper pull came off so I replaced it with something else. Very nice calfskin leather. I got it for a steal but does anyone else think the going price for this bag is ridiculous? I know MK collection bags are nice but 795.00???
> (this is the third place I posted this bag on the forum today sorry)
> You know maybe I will have it authenticated just for the hell of it.
> Anyway here it is. The color gets much lighter outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100558


Congrats! This bag looks great. Enjoy.



Ness7386 said:


> Here is the newest addition to my collection. The Jade Ruffled Leather Clutch in soft pink. And the Bella Sandals to match are on the way too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101043
> View attachment 4101044


Congrats! Love pink and these two items are pretty. Enjoy.



cdtracing said:


> Picked up this beauty from Bergdorf's.  I've been wanting a black & white bag but the handles had to be black so I decided to try this MK Collection medium Bancroft.  I like it so far & may still get the large satchel as well.
> View attachment 4103040


Congrats @cdtracing! Your bag is beautiful. I'm wanting a Bancroft as well. I wanted the pink, but I think I should pick another color since I just bought an outlet duffle bag in pink.  Enjoy.


----------



## SEWDimples

My newest MK bag purchased from the outlet on clearance for 70% off, plus an additional 20% off for total f $107.

Aria medium leather satchel in the color Blossom.


----------



## cdtracing

SEWDimples said:


> My newest MK bag purchased from the outlet on clearance for 70% off, plus an additional 20% off for total f $107.
> 
> Aria medium leather satchel in the color Blossom.
> View attachment 4121518
> 
> View attachment 4121517
> 
> View attachment 4121516


That's nice.  Love the color!!


----------



## parasiteeve9

My Michael Kors Ciara bag!!


----------



## Julia T.

my first bag in ultra pink... and i love it!   i also bought the additional strap (Grommeted leather strap) in ultra pink for this bag, but unfortunately the strap is quite heavy with all those hardware on it, so i decided to put back on the original strap


----------



## MKB0925

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4109721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like peas & carrots.  I love my LV Sarah wallet in Monogram & LV luggage tag with my MK Jet Set Top Zip Tote in the Luggage color.


Love this....everything looks great together!


----------



## Glttglam

Super gorgeous bag! I love the Bristol and I also love the ultra pink!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.


----------



## myluvofbags

Glttglam said:


> Just got this small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.


Oh my, the color is beautiful!


----------



## Glttglam

Thank you


----------



## Glttglam

Thank you myluvofbags. My app doesn't seem to be working that well on replies


----------



## Sarah03

SEWDimples said:


> My newest MK bag purchased from the outlet on clearance for 70% off, plus an additional 20% off for total f $107.
> 
> Aria medium leather satchel in the color Blossom.
> View attachment 4121518
> 
> View attachment 4121517
> 
> View attachment 4121516



Gorgeous! Blossom is so pretty.


----------



## haneulhouseki

Some sale goodies I got last month 
Mercer leather wristlet in Mulberry, MK Collection card holder in Stone, and Sloan top handle bag with ruffles!


----------



## myluvofbags

haneulhouseki said:


> Some sale goodies I got last month [emoji2]
> Mercer leather wristlet in Mulberry, MK Collection card holder in Stone, and Sloan top handle bag with ruffles!


Nice selections, congrats!


----------



## haneulhouseki

myluvofbags said:


> Nice selections, congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Luv n bags

I got this MK bag because of the color.  Patent Ultra Pink Mott clutch.


----------



## Glttglam

tigertrixie said:


> I got this MK bag because of the color.  Patent Ultra Pink Mott clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133296


Super neat bag!


----------



## carterazo

Julia T. said:


> my first bag in ultra pink... and i love it! [emoji813]  i also bought the additional strap (Grommeted leather strap) in ultra pink for this bag, but unfortunately the strap is quite heavy with all those hardware on it, so i decided to put back on the original strap
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125127


Gorgeous color and bag! [emoji7] 





Glttglam said:


> Just got this small Mercer gallery tote in lt quartz on a super deal in Macy's and couldn't pass it up. Plus it's in my favorite color.


What a sweet bag! [emoji177]


----------



## Glttglam

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous color and bag! [emoji7] What a sweet bag! [emoji177]


Thank you


----------



## Luv n bags

Glttglam said:


> Super neat bag!



Thank you!


----------



## jcnc

Been enjoying my MK crossbody


----------



## Hellohappylife

I know some people Love or Hate studs,but I just love them,so much that I Have 5 in my Collection

Medium Stud Selma- Blossom 
Medium Stud Selma- Black
Small Stud Ava- Dusty Blue 
Mercer Stud Crossbody - Soft Pink
Ciara Stud Messenger- Olive


----------



## Sarah03

Hellohappylife said:


> I know some people Love or Hate studs,but I just love them,so much that I Have 5 in my Collection
> 
> Medium Stud Selma- Blossom
> Medium Stud Selma- Black
> Small Stud Ava- Dusty Blue
> Mercer Stud Crossbody - Soft Pink
> Ciara Stud Messenger- Olive



The Olive Ciara is stunning! Is that a recent purchase?


----------



## myluvofbags

Hellohappylife said:


> I know some people Love or Hate studs,but I just love them,so much that I Have 5 in my Collection
> 
> Medium Stud Selma- Blossom
> Medium Stud Selma- Black
> Small Stud Ava- Dusty Blue
> Mercer Stud Crossbody - Soft Pink
> Ciara Stud Messenger- Olive


What a beautiful set. My favorite is the pale blue and the pink...they're all beautiful!


----------



## Hellohappylife

Sarah03 said:


> The Olive Ciara is stunning! Is that a recent purchase?



Yes purchased it last week! I’ve never had a bag this color so I’m loving it.


----------



## Sarah03

Hellohappylife said:


> Yes purchased it last week! I’ve never had a bag this color so I’m loving it.



It’s gorgeous!! I’ve been wanting a Ciara but none of the colors wowed me. But this one... oh man is it beautiful. I think I’ll go to the outlet today! [emoji1]


----------



## megcurry

My new baby from the MK store at the Lake George outlets in upstate NY. Got her for $80.


----------



## Scully Piper

Miso Fine said:


> I got this MK bag because of the color.  Patent Ultra Pink Mott clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133296


Wow[emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

Hellohappylife said:


> I know some people Love or Hate studs,but I just love them,so much that I Have 5 in my Collection
> 
> Medium Stud Selma- Blossom
> Medium Stud Selma- Black
> Small Stud Ava- Dusty Blue
> Mercer Stud Crossbody - Soft Pink
> Ciara Stud Messenger- Olive


I love studs. You have an awesome collection [emoji4]


----------



## Luv n bags

I love pink bags!
Just got the Whitney


----------



## Glttglam

Miso Fine said:


> I love pink bags!
> Just got the Whitney
> View attachment 4149101


Very pretty color and bag!


----------



## Luv n bags

Glttglam said:


> Very pretty color and bag!



Thank you!


----------



## Nan246

Oldie but goodie


----------



## deii

Botd [emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

This is only my second MK, Beverly Drawstring


----------



## Sarsura86




----------



## Sarsura86




----------



## Glttglam

Sarsura86 said:


> View attachment 4161868


Super gorgeous!


----------



## ralewi




----------



## Sarsura86

Glttglam said:


> Super gorgeous!


Thank u ❤️And chic too Small mercer perforated in black


----------



## jcnc

ralewi said:


>


 
Perfect sized bag. I have never seen this design before. Looks beautiful


----------



## MKB0925

ralewi said:


>


Pretty color and love the style!!


----------



## MKB0925

My new to me Morgan Medium Tote in Pearl Grey. Has a back pocket for my cell/keys and perfect size for everyday.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4171985


----------



## Sarsura86

MY xsmall ava insoft pink


----------



## LovingLV81

My Brooklyn tote bag in pearl grey .


----------



## Sarsura86

My medium selma in pearl grey


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Mercer❤️


----------



## all7s

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Mercer❤️


This bag is so gorgeous in person! Have a wonderful day with it!!


----------



## gracetoto

Hi everyone, got this beauty a while back, in love!!


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

Got this today at the outlet. It’s the small Riley flap crossbody


----------



## cny1941

Haven’t bought any MK bag in the past year. Here’s Mercer messenger in deep pink [emoji177]


----------



## myluvofbags

Tiffanyinnc said:


> Got this today at the outlet. It’s the small Riley flap crossbody
> View attachment 4187381


What a cutie.


----------



## myluvofbags

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 4188074
> 
> 
> 
> Haven’t bought any MK bag in the past year. Here’s Mercer messenger in deep pink [emoji177]


Such a vibrant color and the gold accents look good against it. Congratulations.


----------



## keishapie1973

I haven’t purchased a new MK in a while. Fell in love with true green so I got a Blakely...


----------



## Tiffanyinnc

myluvofbags said:


> What a cutie.


Thank you


----------



## myluvofbags

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven’t purchased a new MK in a while. Fell in love with true green so I got a Blakely...


What an amazing color and I adore the details on this handles.


----------



## carterazo

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven’t purchased a new MK in a while. Fell in love with true green so I got a Blakely...


What a gorgeous shade of green!


----------



## Purseloco

Here is my MK pearl grey Large Raven Tote.


----------



## MKB0925

Purseloco said:


> Here is my MK pearl grey Large Raven Tote.
> View attachment 4194965


Love this style!!


----------



## Julia T.

just bought this brooklyn large metallic leather satchel, which is actually tote but can be shape like a satchel. The color in pale gold. 
When i check this out on website, the shape of satchel looks nice, but in reality i think i fail to make it as good as on the website *lol* nevertheless i love this.. so roomy and can carry my 13" laptop.. yaaayy!!


----------



## Scully Piper

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven’t purchased a new MK in a while. Fell in love with true green so I got a Blakely...


She's beautiful. Love the style and color.


----------



## Scully Piper

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 4188074
> 
> 
> 
> Haven’t bought any MK bag in the past year. Here’s Mercer messenger in deep pink [emoji177]


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Scully Piper

gracetoto said:


> Hi everyone, got this beauty a while back, in love!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186693


Love the rose gold and blush combo


----------



## EmmieMc

I just bought this bag last week. It’s my first Michael Kors. It’s a brand my daughter usually buys.


----------



## keishapie1973

myluvofbags said:


> What an amazing color and I adore the details on this handles.





carterazo said:


> What a gorgeous shade of green!





Scully Piper said:


> She's beautiful. Love the style and color.



Thanks, everyone. I love this shade of green...


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

This is my fall bag I am using now.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New MK Ellis black embossed bag for my dressy days.


----------



## FashionRerun

Hi there, I have sold 50 or 60 MK bags over the last few years (more Coach) and now and then I run into one I can not find another example or photo of. I dont need authentication but has anyone seen this or a similar style and know the name? It is HUGE 15" tall, 17 to 18 " wide and 5 to 7 inches D and a heavier pebbled leather. No structure, unless filled, it lays flat. All piping is pristine, edging on handles/straps and every rivet perfect, shiny and engraved with the name. It is so nice that I want to list it with as much info. A drawstring on the INSIDE of the top that ties on the outside at both  sides and a magnetic tab inside the top opening. A 3 section interior with zipped center. I uploaded several pics and have many more. Any help is appreciated. Even another that is similar and may be the same line to at least help my search. I tried images everywhere


----------



## gracetoto

Wearing this mini beauty to a wedding fayre tomorrow [emoji16]


----------



## megcurry

gracetoto said:


> Wearing this mini beauty to a wedding fayre tomorrow [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207705



Adorable!


----------



## Anna.

Just bought this rhea backpack in blue. Finally can bought one. I am going to use it when i am going to my class. But i dont know if this is authentic.


----------



## Lilybarb

Does anyone own an Evie bag?  I have 3 Mercer bags (which I will post pics soon) but I was wondering if the Evie owners are happy before I take the plunge? Thanks!


----------



## miss_lash

Hi everyone! Just wondering if I could get some advice from the geniuses in here! I got some twilly type silk scarves today and thought I’d put them on my Selma, but couldn’t get two the same so just got two that I thought went together. Now they’re on the bag I am not sure! What do you think?


----------



## Anna.

miss_lash said:


> Hi everyone! Just wondering if I could get some advice from the geniuses in here! I got some twilly type silk scarves today and thought I’d put them on my Selma, but couldn’t get two the same so just got two that I thought went together. Now they’re on the bag I am not sure! What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220890
> View attachment 4220891


I think that scarf match the bag, since black is easier to match into any color. And i think two different color can make it looks more unique.


----------



## miss_lash

Anna. said:


> I think that scarf match the bag, since black is easier to match into any color. And i think two different color can make it looks more unique.



Thanks for your thoughts! Maybe I just need to get used to it haha.


----------



## Lilybarb

keishapie1973 said:


> I haven’t purchased a new MK in a while. Fell in love with true green so I got a Blakely...


@keishapie1973 - love your Drawstring! That design is so beautiful! I want a black one, & on sale - but it seems I can’t have both. Aargh.


----------



## Lilybarb

cny1941 said:


> View attachment 4188074
> 
> 
> 
> Haven’t bought any MK bag in the past year. Here’s Mercer messenger in deep pink [emoji177]


@cny1941 - Great choice! MK makes gorgeous embellished bags!


----------



## Lilybarb

SEWDimples said:


> My newest MK bag purchased from the outlet on clearance for 70% off, plus an additional 20% off for total f $107.
> 
> Aria medium leather satchel in the color Blossom.
> View attachment 4121518
> 
> View attachment 4121517
> 
> View attachment 4121516


@SEWDimples, what a steal!! Great job


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Mercer love this bag


----------



## Anna.

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Mercer love this bag


Love this color


----------



## Lilybarb

Scully Piper said:


> Wow





DP PURSE FAN said:


> Mercer love this bag


@DP PURSE FAN - is this the same Mercer in different lighting? The 2nd pic appears pearl/grey, but the 1st pic is gorgeous blue I’m not familiar with. Beautiful!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Lilybarb said:


> @DP PURSE FAN - is this the same Mercer in different lighting? The 2nd pic appears pearl/grey, but the 1st pic is gorgeous blue I’m not familiar with. Beautiful!


Hello, Picture 2 is the accurate color.  Picture one with the lady legs is enhanced.  The bag is more like a baby blue.  Thanks I am in love with the Mercer tote.


----------



## keishapie1973

Lilybarb said:


> @keishapie1973 - love your Drawstring! That design is so beautiful! I want a black one, & on sale - but it seems I can’t have both. Aargh.



Thank you!!! Black is beautiful too....


----------



## Lilybarb

Love my large Mercer bags. Wear like iron - & if not mindful of how much I put in it, it will weigh like iron too lol. Still love them!


----------



## Scully Piper

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Mercer love this bag


Lovely bag and the background too [emoji7]


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Jessa small floral embellished leather convertible backpack in true green


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Jessa small floral embellished leather convertible backpack in true green
> View attachment 4236323


@Gittglam - beautiful backpack & I’m not even backpack person! Super choice!


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> @Gittglam - beautiful backpack & I’m not even backpack person! Super choice!


Thank you, me neither. It’s the first backpack I’ve gotten. But I liked that you can wear it backpack style or crossbody.


----------



## Lilybarb

2 large Mercers that are yet to be carried. Classic & go with everything.


----------



## Lilybarb

Two wallets & zip clutch - which was much larger than expected.


----------



## gracetoto

Just wanted to show off my new purchase!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Not a bag, but my new MK wallet!


----------



## Scully Piper

gracetoto said:


> Just wanted to show off my new purchase!


Wow!!! What is this one called? I love it!


----------



## gracetoto

Scully Piper said:


> Wow!!! What is this one called? I love it!


I have absolutely no idea actually, I've bought it pre-loved (for a bargain - £45) and haven't done any research on it as yet!


----------



## heatherfair

I bought the Large Bancroft Satchel. I love it!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I bought this at the outlet for $140. I can't decide if I should keep it! It's so heavy and the chain strap isn't the most practical. But omg look at it.


----------



## all7s

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I bought this at the outlet for $140. I can't decide if I should keep it! It's so heavy and the chain strap isn't the most practical. But omg look at it.


Oooooh such a beauty with the quilting design!!!  A very good price too. You loved it enough to take it home, so you would probably miss it if you returned it. But if you have your eye on another bag already, you might be happier returning. I’ve already had to do that this season. Sometimes the deals are too exciting when in store. 

But, yeah, wow. Still loving that quilting design.


----------



## keishapie1973

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I bought this at the outlet for $140. I can't decide if I should keep it! It's so heavy and the chain strap isn't the most practical. But omg look at it.



It’s gorgeous!!!! You should keep it...


----------



## Lilybarb

Ooh - quilted roses. How pretty!


----------



## chocolateturtle

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I bought this at the outlet for $140. I can't decide if I should keep it! It's so heavy and the chain strap isn't the most practical. But omg look at it.


i just got something similar...called the whitney petal quilted bag! Not sure if I'm keeping it myself as well, I want it to be versatile for all occasions, but it leans toward the formal side?


----------



## Glttglam

chocolateturtle said:


> i just got something similar...called the whitney petal quilted bag! Not sure if I'm keeping it myself as well, I want it to be versatile for all occasions, but it leans toward the formal side?


Ooh I love this


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

chocolateturtle said:


> i just got something similar...called the whitney petal quilted bag! Not sure if I'm keeping it myself as well, I want it to be versatile for all occasions, but it leans toward the formal side?



It's beautiful! But yeah, I agree. I think the chain strap limits it's versatility. And does the hardware make it heavy?


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

all7s said:


> Oooooh such a beauty with the quilting design!!!  A very good price too. You loved it enough to take it home, so you would probably miss it if you returned it. But if you have your eye on another bag already, you might be happier returning. I’ve already had to do that this season. Sometimes the deals are too exciting when in store.
> 
> But, yeah, wow. Still loving that quilting design.


Ended up keeping it!  I'll post a video in a couple weeks about it!


----------



## ambermoon

Just ordered a Fulton in white!!!! Looking fwd to receiving it!!!


----------



## ambermoon

chasy093 said:


> Beautiful collections!


Wow! Lovely!


----------



## ambermoon

Nan246 said:


> View attachment 3402968


OMG!!! The Kualaa! Too cute for words!


----------



## ambermoon

Ajcalvet said:


> View attachment 3402001
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The studded Hamilton is my favorite MK piece!


I love the purple tote!!! You have great choice!


----------



## ambermoon

Hollywood H said:


> Wow, that's a great bag! Which colour is it?


Great bag, amazing colour!


----------



## ambermoon

Mk Hamilton messenger tote. 
Not to big and not too Small!!


----------



## Misliz

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I bought this at the outlet for $140. I can't decide if I should keep it! It's so heavy and the chain strap isn't the most practical. But omg look at it.



Gorgeous.. am thinking of getting one too[emoji7]


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I bought this at the outlet for $140. I can't decide if I should keep it! It's so heavy and the chain strap isn't the most practical. But omg look at it.


LOVE this bag it is beautiful


----------



## SEWDimples

heatherfair said:


> I bought the Large Bancroft Satchel. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 4267038


Congrats! It looks great. I really like the Large Bancroft and I want to add one with silver HW to my collection.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Outlet beauty clearance I could not pass on this with a matching wallet.


----------



## Lilybarb

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Outlet beauty clearance I could not pass on this with a matching wallet.


@DP PURSE FAN, that is Really Pretty!!!


----------



## aunt_sweden

Medium Bancroft in Blush


----------



## ambermoon

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 4324426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Bancroft in Blush


This is just so so good.
The colour is also sooooo pretty!


----------



## aunt_sweden

ambermoon said:


> This is just so so good.
> The colour is also sooooo pretty!


thank you


----------



## ClassicJ

Going to pick this up Saturday! It’ll be my 2nd MK bag. I’m overly excited!


----------



## ClassicJ

My little MK fam. I’m sure I’ll be adding more soon!


----------



## ambermoon

My new Fulton
Yayyy!


----------



## southernbelle82

My fav combo today!


----------



## barskin

I just got this Jasmine Satchel at Macys, a Last Act special for $140.93.


----------



## Lilybarb

barskin said:


> I just got this Jasmine Satchel at Macys, a Last Act special for $140.93.
> View attachment 4335761
> View attachment 4335762
> View attachment 4335763
> View attachment 4335764
> View attachment 4335765


Sooooo feminine!! Beautiful!


----------



## subzchhina

hey all! which colour in this Mk stands out the most? I can't decide which to purchase


----------



## barskin

Lilybarb said:


> Sooooo feminine!! Beautiful!


Thanks! And what a deal!


----------



## Lilybarb

subzchhina said:


> hey all! which colour in this Mk stands out the most? I can't decide which to purchase


Red!


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> Red!


I agree


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> I agree


Thanks - 
Aside from this bag popping in the red, MK does red up right Every Time. Even its detractors would have no argument there.


----------



## couchette

I thought I’d never buy MK again. I was eyeing a Gucci bag but talked myself out of it. I saw someone carry this Brooklyn and after she told me how much she LOVED it ran out and bought one for myself. I usually don’t buy yellow purses but MK did it right . Laptop and other essentials fit.


----------



## Lilybarb

couchette said:


> I thought I’d never buy MK again. I was eyeing a Gucci bag but talked myself out of it. I saw someone carry this Brooklyn and after she told me how much she LOVED it ran out and bought one for myself. I usually don’t buy yellow purses but MK did it right . Laptop and other essentials fit.


Oh yes, it’s obvious in the spot of yellow in the close up that MK did up that yellow just right! A beauty! Say what you may about MK, but the gems colors are all beautiful and clear with no muddiness.
How much would say it weighs? I am a med to large bag lover too. Did you purchase at MK or a retailer?


----------



## couchette

Lilybarb said:


> Oh yes, it’s obvious in the spot of yellow in the close up that MK did up that yellow just right! A beauty! Say what you may about MK, but the gems colors are all beautiful and clear with no muddiness.
> How much would say it weighs? I am a med to large bag lover too. Did you purchase at MK or a retailer?


Hi I purchased it from MK. It’s  about 1lb 11oz on my postal scale. Definitely on heavier side and this bag is BIG lol. Originally I bought the small satchel in Marigold but hated the strap on it and the dinky handles were useless . The SA has the same bag and admitted strap sucked and she only used the handle.
I never would have purchased it if I read the reviews.  I’m on the petite side & the petite women complained it was too big/heavy. 
After I got the bag home it was stuffed and omg it looked massive. I went back to the store perplexed since it didn’t look like the same bag(the one on display looked much smaller)She assured me it slouches down in no time and she was totally right. I lugged it around shopping all day it was packed to the gills with a new MS surface PRO and all my stuff etc. I was surprised how comfy it was and the guitar strap is amazing.
To answer your ? I don’t think it’s too heavy. (I lift weights though)and I can see how people with shoulder problems might struggle a little.


----------



## Lilybarb

Hey @couchette, One pound eleven, why that’s light!! I would have expected much more. Thanks for the info. I need to seriously look at this bag - have always thought it’s so pretty. 
Enjoy your gorgeous sunshine bag!


----------



## couchette

Lilybarb said:


> Hey @couchette, One pound eleven, why that’s light!! I would have expected much more. Thanks for the info. I need to seriously look at this bag - have always thought it’s so pretty.
> Enjoy your gorgeous sunshine bag!


Thank you! MK has some cute bags now.Have fun shopping and report back on here if you buy anything!


----------



## couchette

Lilybarb said:


> Hey @couchette, One pound eleven, why that’s light!! I would have expected much more. Thanks for the info. I need to seriously look at this bag - have always thought it’s so pretty.
> Enjoy your gorgeous sunshine bag!


FYI @Lilybarb 25% all sale items on MK website for VIPs!!


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but just got the Runway watch for Valentine's. It is my first time trying a rose gold watch.


----------



## Minkette

Tile Blue Maddie! [emoji7]


----------



## Fob addict

subzchhina said:


> hey all! which colour in this Mk stands out the most? I can't decide which to purchase



I'm being bias and late but yeah, agreed... RED, always my favorite. Did you bring her home yet?


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Maddie tote in pearl grey. It's my first time having a grey bag.


----------



## southernbelle82

At my parents house and couldn’t resist taking a pretty pic of my pretty luggage jet set crossbody.


----------



## The Darkhold

I got a black Maddie tote and a soft pink large dome crossbody for 16 months now and I think they are 99% worth the price. I’m super clumsy and frankly one of the worst in bag care but these last very well haha. Basic look, but I love them.


----------



## Glttglam

The Darkhold said:


> I got a black Maddie tote and a soft pink large dome crossbody for 16 months now and I think they are 99% worth the price. I’m super clumsy and frankly one of the worst in bag care but these last very well haha. Basic look, but I love them.
> 
> View attachment 4353874
> View attachment 4353875



Wow! Your bags look like new! I love the Maddie so far I just got it a few days ago.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My collection Feb 2019


----------



## Lilybarb

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My collection Feb 2019


Nice collection! A couple of the large Mercer totes are custom? Very pretty.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Lilybarb said:


> Nice collection! A couple of the large Mercer totes are custom? Very pretty.


Hi, All bags and mercers are purchased at outlet.  I love MK bags for everyday worry free used.  
 Thank you


----------



## PamK

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My collection Feb 2019



That is a beautiful collection and picture!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

PamK said:


> That is a beautiful collection and picture!


Thank you


----------



## The Darkhold

Glttglam said:


> Wow! Your bags look like new! I love the Maddie so far I just got it a few days ago.



Haha maybe because of the color choice as well. Frankly, I use the Maddie bag like 4/7 days per week and even brought it to the gym, to the climbing site and run through the rain etc. The bag survives nicely so it’s surprizing to me that lots of ppl complaining abt MK being trash. Or I just got lucky [emoji16]


----------



## The Darkhold

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My collection Feb 2019



SO PRETTYYYYY!!!! You have such a great style!


----------



## Lilybarb

The Darkhold said:


> Haha maybe because of the color choice as well. Frankly, I use the Maddie bag like 4/7 days per week and even brought it to the gym, to the climbing site and run through the rain etc. The bag survives nicely so it’s surprizing to me that lots of ppl complaining abt MK being trash. Or I just got lucky [emoji16]


Your comment regarding other people trash-talking MK - I just cannot for the life of me understand the reasons. His bags wear like iron, the colors are beautiful and true. Tho my collection consists of mostly D&B, I love the few MK I have and would have more but that so many of MK’s bags are crossbodies and I like larger bags. MK’s wallets are VERY pretty AND more importantly, actually functional. I just don’t get the haters.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Michael Kors SLGs


----------



## Lilybarb

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Michael Kors SLGs


Love the pink and the metallic!


----------



## MKB0925

DP PURSE FAN said:


> My collection Feb 2019


Beauties...nice collection!



Lilybarb said:


> Your comment regarding other people trash-talking MK - I just cannot for the life of me understand the reasons. His bags wear like iron, the colors are beautiful and true. Tho my collection consists of mostly D&B, I love the few MK I have and would have more but that so many of MK’s bags are crossbodies and I like larger bags. MK’s wallets are VERY pretty AND more importantly, actually functional. I just don’t get the haters.


I really like MK bags too....I have a few and they wear great and I love all the pockets too.


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

The Darkhold said:


> SO PRETTYYYYY!!!! You have such a great style!


Thanks❤️


----------



## southernbelle82

Neutral vibes......


----------



## The Darkhold

southernbelle82 said:


> Neutral vibes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4356602



Hi, does it keep the box form when you wear as crossbody for a long time?


----------



## southernbelle82

The Darkhold said:


> Hi, does it keep the box form when you wear as crossbody for a long time?



Hey! Yes it does, saffiano leather is a more structured leather so even empty it’s keeps its shape. If you’re looking for a soft smooshy bag, I wouldn’t recommend this one. I personally love saffiano leather though because it’s so durable and easy to maintain.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got my first pair of Michael Kors shoes They are the Alice metallic leather ballet flats in anthracite. I'm excited to try them out.


----------



## melluvslv

Glttglam said:


> Just got my first pair of Michael Kors shoes They are the Alice metallic leather ballet flats in anthracite. I'm excited to try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359313



Beautiful!


----------



## Glttglam

melluvslv said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## JVSXOXO

Coach and Marc Jacobs pulled me away from MK up until last year, then I started finding MK bags that I liked again! My most recent purchase is the Karla Clutch pictured in my signature. I don't know the names of the two other MK crossbody bags but I get a lot of use out of them. My Jet Set Zip Top Tote doesn't get a ton of use anymore, but it is a good travel bag. My everyday winter coat and leather gloves are MK as well.


----------



## southernbelle82

Ugh, I am over winter!! So ready for spring and pretty colors! And I’m ready to wear my new MK sandals!


----------



## MKB0925

southernbelle82 said:


> Ugh, I am over winter!! So ready for spring and pretty colors! And I’m ready to wear my new MK sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4362612
> View attachment 4362611


Me too...it is so cold her in the Northeast...I can't wait for some warmer temps...love those sandals and your bag!


----------



## southernbelle82

MKB0925 said:


> Me too...it is so cold her in the Northeast...I can't wait for some warmer temps...love those sandals and your bag!



Thank you! I live in the Deep South so spring comes a little sooner to me. But I’m sure you have a much more beautiful autumn!


----------



## leobags

My new Michael MK Benning bag in Pale Pink.


----------



## baghabitz34

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Michael Kors SLGs


Lovely collection! Twins on the metallic MK piece


----------



## AManIntoFashion

My Michael Kors keychain wallets! I only have the three, maybe in the future I'll get more!!


----------



## valxim123

Its been a while since i bought anything MK but since i saw the sloan bag in videos i became very interested in it, so i saw that dillards online has the Sloan in the truffle color for $196 dls and ordered on Monday morning and it just arrived, its so beautiful!!! But i also ordered the soft pink with ghw off macys and im still waiting for that one, i thought that i should only keep one but now im not so sure, plus the one that im waiting from Macys got it for 139dls


----------



## Julia T.

i love how versatile this mott extra small backpack, i often carry this as crossbody instead of backpack


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## all7s

Julia T. said:


> i love how versatile this mott extra small backpack, i often carry this as crossbody instead of backpack
> 
> View attachment 4395131



Ooooooooh! I just love the flair of the Mott! The big gold chain is so over the top cool. I love how the chain is lightweight though, do you use it to carry the bag? I was concerned it might show wear quickly.

Such a cute backpack, the snake print is extra stylish!


----------



## Lilybarb

valxim123 said:


> View attachment 4394314
> View attachment 4394315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its been a while since i bought anything MK but since i saw the sloan bag in videos i became very interested in it, so i saw that dillards online has the Sloan in the truffle color for $196 dls and ordered on Monday morning and it just arrived, its so beautiful!!! But i also ordered the soft pink with ghw off macys and im still waiting for that one, i thought that i should only keep one but now im not so sure, plus the one that im waiting from Macys got it for 139dls


Love the stitching! Just an all around beautiful choice!


----------



## megcurry

Hello Spring! Here is my new Greenwich grab bag in Blossom with Dusty Rose interior. 
Had the wristlet first so was compelled to get the bag!


----------



## baghabitz34

megcurry said:


> View attachment 4398926
> View attachment 4398927
> 
> Hello Spring! Here is my new Greenwich grab bag in Blossom with Dusty Rose interior.
> Had the wristlet first so was compelled to get the bag!


Love the color. Twins on the bag charm


----------



## megcurry

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the color. Twins on the bag charm



Scorpio charm!


----------



## Julia T.

all7s said:


> Ooooooooh! I just love the flair of the Mott! The big gold chain is so over the top cool. I love how the chain is lightweight though, do you use it to carry the bag? I was concerned it might show wear quickly.
> 
> Such a cute backpack, the snake print is extra stylish!



thank you. yes, sometimes i use the chain to carry the bag, but not for long time... just from parking lot to the office building, maybe only 5-10 minutes. same as your thought, i'm afraid it will be wear and tear too soon if i carry the bag with that chain in such a long time.


----------



## Akiwele

Love this bag. It’s simple and a perfect size.


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Akiwele said:


> Love this bag. It’s simple and a perfect size.



Very nice!!! I like the color, looks metallicy silver/grey (correct me if I'm wrong). Also looks like soft and smooshy leather which I also like!!!


----------



## BagabondGirl

My MK bags: black embossed Hamilton, white/tan raven logo, taupe dome, maroon mercer satchel, blue selma satchel.


----------



## baghabitz34

BagabondGirl said:


> My MK bags: black embossed Hamilton, white/tan raven logo, taupe dome, maroon mercer satchel, blue selma satchel.
> View attachment 4403932


Lovely collection. That black Hamilton is gorgeous!


----------



## BagabondGirl

baghabitz34 said:


> Lovely collection. That black Hamilton is gorgeous!



Thank you! My Hamilton is so soft too! [emoji7] I love MK bags.


----------



## myluvofbags

BagabondGirl said:


> My MK bags: black embossed Hamilton, white/tan raven logo, taupe dome, maroon mercer satchel, blue selma satchel.
> View attachment 4403932


Great collection,  neutrals with pops of color.


----------



## ClassicJ

I have the day off, with nothing much to accomplish. Spending some time reading here and thought I’d post a decent pic


----------



## BagabondGirl

ClassicJ said:


> I have the day off, with nothing much to accomplish. Spending some time reading here and thought I’d post a decent pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406413



Gorgeous colors!


----------



## ClassicJ

BagabondGirl said:


> Gorgeous colors!



Thank you!  I’m working on getting a solid black but I can’t choose which bag I want. I’m eyeing a small Rollins but haven’t quite decided yet


----------



## Nana61256

I stopped in Macy’s last night and stumbled upon this Michael Kors Camera Bag on the Last Act sale table for $75.  Last one.   I immediately loved it so I grabbed it.  The bag is in the Soft Pink lambskin quilted leather.  I have been wanting a light pink to nude color bag for Spring/Summer.  Added bonus for me, the color and floral quilting look great paired with my LV mono Victorine Wallet (with Rose Ballerine interior) and mono 6-key holder!   The leather is very soft (very, very nice quality) and smells soooo good.  The bag comes with a pretty tassel but I added a MK fur heart charm I had for more fun.  This bag comfortably fits my essentials.  I just love it!


----------



## Larlaannelo

my new babies


----------



## BagabondGirl

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4408271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped in Macy’s last night and stumbled upon this Michael Kors Camera Bag on the Last Act sale table for $75.  Last one.   I immediately loved it so I grabbed it.  The bag is in the Soft Pink lambskin quilted leather.  I have been wanting a light pink to nude color bag for Spring/Summer.  Added bonus for me, the color and floral quilting look great paired with my LV mono Victorine Wallet (with Rose Ballerine interior) and mono 6-key holder!   The leather is very soft (very, very nice quality) and smells soooo good.  The bag comes with a pretty tassel but I added a MK fur heart charm I had for more fun.  This bag comfortably fits my essentials.  I just love it!



What a great find!


----------



## so12monc

MK bag of the day. Love my Medium Selma in Lilac!


----------



## so12monc

The perfect pick-me-up on a cold rainy day. My Medium Ballet Pink Selma!


----------



## ClassicJ

megcurry said:


> View attachment 4398926
> View attachment 4398927
> 
> Hello Spring! Here is my new Greenwich grab bag in Blossom with Dusty Rose interior.
> Had the wristlet first so was compelled to get the bag!



Hi!  Sorry to resurrect this but I just ordered a medium Greenwich on poshmark.  If you don’t mind (or anyone else with knowledge), I have an organizer for my neverfull mm that I like to use for my tote style bags. Does anyone think the organizer will fit or would I need a new one?


----------



## megcurry

ClassicJ said:


> Hi!  Sorry to resurrect this but I just ordered a medium Greenwich on poshmark.  If you don’t mind (or anyone else with knowledge), I have an organizer for my neverfull mm that I like to use for my tote style bags. Does anyone think the organizer will fit or would I need a new one?



I don’t know if it would fit, but it could use one as the stuff seems to move around a bit in the Greenwich!


----------



## so12monc

MK bag of the day...Hamilton Shoulder Bag! My best Ebay find yet ($36). No handles on this boutique beauty that just received some TLC & came back to life. Still some work to do, but I'm very pleased with the results so far. All of the paint is gone, now for some deep cleaning on the bottom.


----------



## MKB0925

so12monc said:


> MK bag of the day...Hamilton Shoulder Bag! My best Ebay find yet ($36). No handles on this boutique beauty that just received some TLC & came back to life. Still some work to do, but I'm very pleased with the results so far. All of the paint is gone, now for some deep cleaning on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417038
> View attachment 4417039
> View attachment 4417036
> View attachment 4417037


Awesome deal!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this large Whitney bicolor bag in pebbled leather in soft pink.


----------



## so12monc

Love my Hallie in Dark Camel, just a delight!


----------



## tweeety

My first & favorite MK bag ever. I mainly use her for short travels and the leather on the Miranda bag is absolutely outstanding. I worry less when using her as well because the leather hold up so well vs many of my other expensive bags. I believe this is the large Miranda bag...I have seen the knee style with the add on zipper & shoulder strap.. but for some reason I love the old Miranda style more ..definitely thinking to add a few more to my collection.


----------



## so12monc

A group shot is never easy, there's always one in the bunch that is uncooperative. I snapped this just before my tipsy White Sutton fell back & my Brown Selma dropped a handle. My MK collection is still growing, some vintage beauties are expected by the weeks end!


----------



## ClassicJ

tweeety said:


> My first & favorite MK bag ever. I mainly use her for short travels and the leather on the Miranda bag is absolutely outstanding. I worry less when using her as well because the leather hold up so well vs many of my other expensive bags. I believe this is the large Miranda bag...I have seen the knee style with the add on zipper & shoulder strap.. but for some reason I love the old Miranda style more ..definitely thinking to add a few more to my collection.




I love that bag!


----------



## ClassicJ

so12monc said:


> A group shot is never easy, there's always one in the bunch that is uncooperative. I snapped this just before my tipsy White Sutton fell back & my Brown Selma dropped a handle. My MK collection is still growing, some vintage beauties are expected by the weeks end!





Nice collection!  I’m drawn to this size as well as totes. I like your color choices.


----------



## myluvofbags

tweeety said:


> My first & favorite MK bag ever. I mainly use her for short travels and the leather on the Miranda bag is absolutely outstanding. I worry less when using her as well because the leather hold up so well vs many of my other expensive bags. I believe this is the large Miranda bag...I have seen the knee style with the add on zipper & shoulder strap.. but for some reason I love the old Miranda style more ..definitely thinking to add a few more to my collection.


Looks great on you! I love my Miranda's although I haven't used them in quite a while, seeing yours makes me want to pull it out.


----------



## so12monc

ClassicJ said:


> Nice collection!  I’m drawn to this size as well as totes. I like your color choices.


Thanks! Spring, summer, fall & winter are all covered. Now I'm on the search for grey & black in something different, maybe some vintage MK!


----------



## so12monc

Look at what just arrived...my Medium Bridgette Tote in Dark Dune!


----------



## all7s

Glttglam said:


> Just got this large Whitney bicolor bag in pebbled leather in soft pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417609


So very pretty!!! I love that accent pink and how it makes the pale pink pop! I haven’t seen this style yet, the MK heart lock is cute!


----------



## Glttglam

all7s said:


> So very pretty!!! I love that accent pink and how it makes the pale pink pop! I haven’t seen this style yet, the MK heart lock is cute!


Thanks! I got it from Macy's.


----------



## OrganizedHome

Just Bought These At The Dillard’s Sale. The Cosmetic Bags Are Large Enough To Use A Clutch.


----------



## Lilybarb

OrganizedHome said:


> Just Bought These At The Dillard’s Sale. The Cosmetic Bags Are Large Enough To Use A Clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4423862


What a beautiful colorful array!


----------



## so12monc

My newest additions, two vintage beauties. Meet the Quilted Shopper & Skorpios Ruched Hobo, both in Ivory.


----------



## Lilybarb

so12monc said:


> My newest additions, two vintage beauties. Meet the Quilted Shopper & Skorpios Ruched Hobo, both in Ivory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424652


@so12monc, wow that Skorpios...so lovely!


----------



## so12monc

Lilybarb said:


> @so12monc, wow that Skorpios...so lovely!


Thank you! I fell in love as soon as I saw it!!


----------



## so12monc

Another Skorpios from my collection, the Skorpios Shopper in Black.


----------



## so12monc

My Tonne Ring Tote bag just arrived! Swoon!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just started using the Sylvia tricolor crossgrain leather satchel in admiral multi 2 days ago.


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Just started using the Sylvia tricolor crossgrain leather satchel in admiral multi 2 days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430187


@Glttglam, gorgeous! And a great shot! How does it close, zipper, snap?


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> @Glttglam, gorgeous! And a great shot! How does it close, zipper, snap?


Thanks! On the top the main part closes by zipper. The front is a lock pocket.


----------



## Catalana91

Here is my one and only Michael Kors bag (for now ). It's the MK Rhea mini chain-embossed leather backpack.
About a month ago my younger sister asked me to take her to the MK store to purchase a pair of shoes, I agreed and upon arrival, this little red backpack caught my eye like crazy. It was like love at first sight lol. I kept staring at it and we left with her shoes, I was thinking about this bag for about 2 weeks straight. I figured I would be so upset if I didn't purchase it before they'd ever discontinue it, so I came back and I haven't ever regretted it ! I was really wanting a mini bag and I really like the LV Palm Springs mini but didn't want to spend so much on it even if I had the money. This one definitely does the trick and I can fit so much in there, plus it's an eyecatcher and I get so many compliments on it, haven't seen anybody with the same bag as of yet.  My favorite part, the convertible straps - I can wear it like a classic backpack or even crossbody with one strap.


----------



## Lilybarb

Catalana91 said:


> Here is my one and only Michael Kors bag (for now ). It's the MK Rhea mini chain-embossed leather backpack.
> About a month ago my younger sister asked me to take her to the MK store to purchase a pair of shoes, I agreed and upon arrival, this little red backpack caught my eye like crazy. It was like love at first sight lol. I kept staring at it and we left with her shoes, I was thinking about this bag for about 2 weeks straight. I figured I would be so upset if I didn't purchase it before they'd ever discontinue it, so I came back and I haven't ever regretted it ! I was really wanting a mini bag and I really like the LV Palm Springs mini but didn't want to spend so much on it even if I had the money. This one definitely does the trick and I can fit so much in there, plus it's an eyecatcher and I get so many compliments on it, haven't seen anybody with the same bag as of yet.  My favorite part, the convertible straps - I can wear it like a classic backpack or even crossbody with one strap.


Itty bitty baby backpack . That so cute - AND pretty. Well done!


----------



## Catalana91

Lilybarb said:


> Itty bitty baby backpack . That so cute - AND pretty. Well done!


Aw thank you !


----------



## Glttglam

Not my bag, but I saw this on the lady in front of me at the Costco and thought the bag was so beautiful in person. I haven't seen it in the store yet. However I'm pretty sure it is the Mercer belted satchel in sea coral.


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Not my bag, but I saw this on the lady in front of me at the Costco and thought the bag was so beautiful in person. I haven't seen it in the store yet. However I'm pretty sure it is the Mercer belted satchel in sea coral.


Lovely version of coral! MK colors are always so saturated & pretty.


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Not my bag, but I saw this on the lady in front of me at the Costco and thought the bag was so beautiful in person. I haven't seen it in the store yet. However I'm pretty sure it is the Mercer belted satchel in sea coral.


Pretty version of coral! MK colors are always so saturated and true.


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> Lovely version of coral! MK colors are always so saturated & pretty.


Thanks! I thought so too


----------



## Glttglam

Thanks! Very true


Lilybarb said:


> Pretty version of coral! MK colors are always so saturated and true.


----------



## so12monc

Glttglam said:


> Not my bag, but I saw this on the lady in front of me at the Costco and thought the bag was so beautiful in person. I haven't seen it in the store yet. However I'm pretty sure it is the Mercer belted satchel in sea coral.


I saw this bag at Belk today for $358. It's gorgeous & I want it!!! It is a Mercer Md Belted Satchel In Sea Coral Multi.


----------



## meepabeep

I only have 3, all purchased very recently, lol: an Admiral Woven Ginny, a Rose Gold Quilted Ginny, and a Ballet Sophia. I've had several before, including a Terra-cotta Woven Ginny, but that had to exit the closet when I found the Admiral one, which was my first color choice anyway. I have a "rule": something in, something out.


----------



## Glttglam

so12monc said:


> I saw this bag at Belk today for $358. It's gorgeous & I want it!!! It is a Mercer Md Belted Satchel In Sea Coral Multi.


Sorry I just saw your message. Yes I just saw more of these bags in store too. And it also made me want it more


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my Gemma large tri-colored tote in olive green. It was a present from my husband


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Just switched into my Gemma large tri-colored tote in olive green. It was a present from my husband


Great color combo - adore the white fob.


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> Great color combo - adore the white fob.


Thanks, the fob is what drew me to it also I liked that it had all white hardware. I had never seen it before on a bag.


----------



## Soniaa




----------



## Lilybarb

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4472568


That is so pretty. So feminine!


----------



## Soniaa

Lilybarb said:


> That is so pretty. So feminine!


Thanks! When I was walking past the store and it was on the window display---it was the first thing that caught my eye that I just had to go in to check it out! Love this shade of pink!


----------



## Scully Piper

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4472568


Soooo cute!!!  Love it!


----------



## ClassicJ

I am finally using my Trista Tote today


----------



## dania_white

ClassicJ said:


> I am finally using my Trista Tote today




Yeayyy sooo cute!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

My summer whites


----------



## ClassicJ

Mercer Duffel in Cement. Got an organizer and am now loving this bag.


----------



## Demen

here's my newest MK baby, little bit bigger than expected


----------



## Demen

just wanna show my newest cutie though it's not a bag


----------



## Nana61256

Picked up the MK Karson Carryall tote in Black at Macy’s last night.  It was 40% off and another 50% off the sale price.  So, I paid $83.40.   A great deal.  Earlier in the day I bought the same bag in Dark Dune from Macy’s website.  Also $83.40.  The Karson is just a tote.  No pockets.  But, a felt organizer that I used in a LV Neverfull fit perfectly and solves the no pockets issue.  The Karson is comfortable to carry.  I like the feel of the leather.  The strap/turnlock is solid.  Just wondering how it will wear.  Anyone have this bag?


----------



## Julia T.

My new addition of MK, halfmoon crossbody... apparently it’s a bit small than i expected


----------



## Lilybarb

Julia T. said:


> My new addition of MK, halfmoon crossbody... apparently it’s a bit small than i expected
> View attachment 4506976


It may be small but it is still a very cute bag, and really pretty color!


----------



## Julia T.

Lilybarb said:


> It may be small but it is still a very cute bag, and really pretty color!


Thank you. I love the shape and the color too, that’s why i bought this bag


----------



## lil_twin_stars

I bought this rainbow backpack in MK outlet in July.. it’s beautiful! Hope he comes up with a rainbow design for bucket bag.. love the bucket bags too!


----------



## Soniaa

Scully Piper said:


> Soooo cute!!!  Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## Glttglam

Finally got this bag I have been wanting all summer! The Mercer belted satchel in grecian blue color block.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Ludlow medium satchel in garnet multi as a gift from some family members


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Got this adorable crossbody clutch from Macy's!


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought this bag from the Labor day sale. I couldn't resist the great price. It is the Brooklyn satchel in sea coral.


----------



## Rach872014

tweeety said:


> My first & favorite MK bag ever. I mainly use her for short travels and the leather on the Miranda bag is absolutely outstanding. I worry less when using her as well because the leather hold up so well vs many of my other expensive bags. I believe this is the large Miranda bag...I have seen the knee style with the add on zipper & shoulder strap.. but for some reason I love the old Miranda style more ..definitely thinking to add a few more to my collection.




I have the zip top Miranda tote in the same colour and honestly it’s the most perfect bag. 
I have bought MK bags before that one but actually fell in love with the Miranda it’s my ultimate favourite one, expensive , but not one regret.


----------



## Rach872014

I have 6 Michael kors handbags and 3 (hopefully 4 soon ) purses/wallets 

 EW jet set tote in cement with white pom Pom charm
Blakely bucket in rose 
Blakely messenger tote in black
Cindy dome in black with leather tassel charm 
Miranda zip top tote in brown
Vivianne quilted cross body in black 

No matter how many other designers I look at I always come back to MK, absolute favourite bags. I have to admit I do prefer the higher end of his collection with the suede linings so have 3 of these but in general you cannot fault his bags especially the Saffiano leather ones, so durable.
I can’t understand anyone doesn’t like MK bags but I guess it’s personal preference


----------



## netter

Wow! Beautiful Splash of colour.


----------



## MiaKay

Not a bag but I got the medium pebbles leather wallet in electric blue  I love the design and the colour will pop against my black handbag.

An added bonus is my initials are also MK so in a way it’s pre-monogrammed for me


----------



## JenJBS

The Alanis - small. Absolutely love it! Perfect workday purse. I'm 4'11" so I love that this bag is big enough to carry what I need on a normal day, but not so big as to overwhelm my smaller frame. The bigger bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mother's purse. I also have the Blakely Bucket Bag in Deep Fuchsia. I like the intense color, but only use it if I know I have a lot to carry. I have a very small purple bucket bag from several years ago that is perfect for running errands when I only need my wallet, phone, and keys.


----------



## couchette

aunt_sweden said:


> View attachment 4324426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Bancroft in Blush


Hello I’m considering this bag,how is it holding up?


----------



## thkred

Michael Kors is giving on their webpage an additional 25% off the sale items if you are a "VIP"....essentially just join the webpage.  I picked up the limited edition Whitney for $253 from the original $750.  Couldn't resist it!


----------



## StageReady

New here! Thought I jump right in, here's my first post-


----------



## netter

StageReady said:


> New here! Thought I jump right in, here's my first post-


I am not an authenticator for Michael Kors or this forum -  Having declared this, I am guessing that this handbag is a fake. Please state the name of this handbag for research purposes.


----------



## StageReady

netter said:


> I am not an authenticator for Michael Kors or this forum -  Having declared this, I am guessing that this handbag is a fake. Please state the name of this handbag for research purposes.



I think you're right, I don't know much about bags but the tag did raise some flags (and the plastic wrapping?) I can't find a name, just the text on the tag (Jet Set etc). I'll add a pic for reference. Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## so12monc

StageReady said:


> I think you're right, I don't know much about bags but the tag did raise some flags (and the plastic wrapping?) I can't find a name, just the text on the tag (Jet Set etc). I'll add a pic for reference. Thanks for chiming in!


Do you have pictures of the interior, lining & close ups of the hardware? That could be helpful to check on authenticity. Fulton, Margo & Hudson all had large MK logos on the front of the bag, so I wouldn't dismiss that it could be another bag. I don't think it's a Jet Set though.


----------



## Lilybarb

thkred said:


> Michael Kors is giving on their webpage an additional 25% off the sale items if you are a "VIP"....essentially just join the webpage.  I picked up the limited edition Whitney for $253 from the original $750.  Couldn't resist it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594136


That is a gorgeous bag, & I paused to admire when it popped on their website. We know MK leather wears like iron but I've always wondered how the hardware on the highly decorated bags will hold up. He does make some beautiful "fancy" bags!


----------



## parasiteeve9

My new Michael kors Eva tote


----------



## parasiteeve9

Also bought this Michael Kors large Sadie tote


----------



## Glttglam

Super gorgeous bag!  I’ve always wanted to get one of the limited edition ones.


----------



## Glttglam

thkred said:


> Michael Kors is giving on their webpage an additional 25% off the sale items if you are a "VIP"....essentially just join the webpage.  I picked up the limited edition Whitney for $253 from the original $750.  Couldn't resist it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4594136


Sorry I meant to insert your quote first. But I was talking about your bag


----------



## Glttglam

Just bought the Michael Kors Alessa medium satchel in pale lilac and the Rhea medium backpack in deep fuschia in an early pre-Black Friday sale they had. It's my first time buying 2 bags at once but the deals were just too good to pass up


----------



## Glttglam

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!!


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Current collection , Mercer is the favorite bag.  I use totes for my everyday bag.  Outlet purchases.  Collection as of  Dec 2019


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

New Selma from Outlet ❤️
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4614609


----------



## DP PURSE FAN

Sofia from the outlet Black Friday haul


----------



## JenJBS

DP PURSE FAN said:


> Sofia from the outlet Black Friday haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614610



Beautiful picture!  Lovely bag!


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Michael Kors Karson Carryall Tote!


----------



## Julia T.

JenJBS said:


> The Alanis - small. Absolutely love it! Perfect workday purse. I'm 4'11" so I love that this bag is big enough to carry what I need on a normal day, but not so big as to overwhelm my smaller frame. The bigger bags make me look like a little girl carrying her mother's purse. I also have the Blakely Bucket Bag in Deep Fuchsia. I like the intense color, but only use it if I know I have a lot to carry. I have a very small purple bucket bag from several years ago that is perfect for running errands when I only need my wallet, phone, and keys.



I’m eyeing this bag too, but hesitate with the hardware on details. Is it heavy with all those metal hardwares?


----------



## JenJBS

Julia T. said:


> I’m eyeing this bag too, but hesitate with the hardware on details. Is it heavy with all those metal hardwares?



No. Not too heavy at all.


----------



## Julia T.

JenJBS said:


> No. Not too heavy at all.


Ooh i see. Thank you.


----------



## fashionplate123

Last week, I saw an extra 10% off sale flash on the website for VIP members; when I try putting the promo code in, I get a message in red that says "code not yet valid."  Do you know if this promotion is supposed to start tomorrow?


----------



## AManIntoFashion

I really love Michael Kors' Mercer Coin Pouches. I bought these two in early December and a light blue one is on the way!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Here is the pale blue one! I love pale blue


----------



## Lilybarb

AManIntoFashion said:


> Here is the pale blue one! I love pale blue


I love the pale blue too! Great purchases!


----------



## AManIntoFashion

Lilybarb said:


> I love the pale blue too! Great purchases!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Glttglam

Just switched into my first purchase of the year, my Mae Messenger in sapphire.


----------



## Cristiephotos

I don’t see this camera bag version out in the wild a lot. And I get tons of compliments on this simple (basic) bag. I think it’s called the Ginny pebbled leather bag. It’s a softer leather than the other jet set camera bags.  I got it for the holidays but it’s such a good everyday bag. I wear it all the time. And the wallet is soft pink.


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I forgot to mention I got this coat as a gift for Christmas.


----------



## Cristiephotos

I also have this one. I wish it was a little more “squishy” like the Gucci Soho Disco. But with time I feel it will.


----------



## so12monc

My Harper EW Tote in Dark Chocolate has been getting quite a lot of use this winter.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got this Prism in a lavender/orchid colorblock.


----------



## Laiphan

My small collection of MK


----------



## Starbucks Girl

Michael Kors Studded Selma in Dusty Rose


----------



## Lilybarb

Purchased the cb oil sick before the corona got so bad here in the states, & it finally came today. Pleased!


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> Purchased the cb oil sick before the corona got so bad here in the states, & it finally came today. Pleased!


Great choice!!!


----------



## jcnc

Hello TPFers,

Have a question! Just bought a Saffiano leather MK crossbody. Wondering how I can prevent color transfer incidences. Any advise?


----------



## Lilybarb

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4705276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello TPFers,
> 
> Have a question! Just bought a Saffiano leather MK crossbody. Wondering how I can prevent color transfer incidences. Any advise?


Pretty bag!


----------



## so12monc

jcnc said:


> View attachment 4705276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello TPFers,
> 
> Have a question! Just bought a Saffiano leather MK crossbody. Wondering how I can prevent color transfer incidences. Any advise?


Get the Michael Kors Protect Spray. It is awesome.


----------



## Fob addict

Starbucks Girl said:


> Michael Kors Studded Selma in Dusty Rose



I have this exact one in bright red and love it.
Selma shape did not appeal to me at first, but I now have two in MK alone plus others


----------



## Fob addict

> Purchased the cb oil sick before the corona got so bad here in the states, & it finally came today. Pleased!



Look great!
Only wish it comes with handle.


----------



## Lilybarb

Fob addict said:


> Look great!
> Only wish it comes with handle.


Thanks!
I think a handle like the satchel has on it might be a bit too much for such a small bag. I wore it yesterday & it's so light & comfortable.


----------



## Fob addict

Lilybarb said:


> Thanks!
> I think a handle like the satchel has on it might be a bit too much for such a small bag. I wore it yesterday & it's so light & comfortable.



Hehe...For some reason, I'm now into cute small boxy bag with single handle but not many around.
The satchel is just a touch too big for my liking


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, and not sure when I will use it with everything going on. But I got the Continental wallet in vintage blue.


----------



## Fob addict

Glttglam said:


> Not a bag, and not sure when I will use it with everything going on. But I got the Continental wallet in vintage blue.



Lovely colour.  Just right, not too dark not too light. Would be a nice accent piece for both light and dark outfits


----------



## Glttglam

Fob addict said:


> Lovely colour.  Just right, not too dark not too light. Would be a nice accent piece for both light and dark outfits



Thanks! I’m surprised how much I liked the color


----------



## Nana61256

I just picked up this adorable small Camille in Soft Pink at Macy’s for 50% off.  As soon as I got home and switched into it I realized just how perfect this bag is for me.  So, I went right back down to Macy’s and got it in the Luggage color, too.


----------



## Lilybarb

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 4740845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up this adorable small Camille in Soft Pink at Macy’s for 50% off.  As soon as I got home and switched into it I realized just how perfect this bag is for me.  So, I went right back down to Macy’s and got it in the Luggage color, too.


You do that too . Find something you really like & want it in all the colors.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit. I like the strap, too


----------



## Lilybarb

Glttglam said:


> Just got the Michael Kors Carine in pink grapefruit. I like the strap, too


Beautifully unique bag! - and the perfect name for the color "pink grapefruit".


----------



## Glttglam

Lilybarb said:


> Beautifully unique bag! - and the perfect name for the color "pink grapefruit".


Thanks!  It is the same shade as the first retail bag my husband got me a long time ago


----------



## Mumfie

My Michael Kors peyton sunshine Bought her in Houston in March.


----------



## so12monc

Picked up another Collection bag this weekend(less than $50)!!! Tonne Tassel Shoulder Bag. I think it's the color Sage.


----------



## Glttglam

Not a bag, but I got the Twilight Shimmer perfume.


----------



## Glttglam

Sorry not another bag, but I got the Glam Jasmine perfume.


----------



## southernbelle82

My three current favorite things! My jet set crossbody in Peach, Michael Kors signature perfume and my Harry Slatkin Peony candle with flower pot.  PS- If interested in seeing the color Peach in person please check out my review on my YouTube channel, Ashley’s Closet


----------



## so12monc

So excited! Look what the postman brought me!!! My newest MK Collection  addition, the Jaryn Tote in the color luggage.


----------



## Glttglam

Just got the Jet Set Extra large Quilted Metallic leather pouch in Anthracite as a gift.


----------



## bolsathemosta

I just got this bag the other day for under $20. It has a COA but I haven't found the name of it yet. I've been rubbing conditioner on it every day since I got it because it was dry and a little smashed. I think it's made me really want to keep this one. She gets prettier every day.


----------



## bolsathemosta

so12monc said:


> So excited! Look what the postman brought me!!! My newest MK Collection  addition, the Jaryn Tote in the color luggage.
> View attachment 4773098


The hardware on these bags are really a step above the regular MK bags.

 I just missed getting a collection python bag on an auction site that was really gorgeous.  I fell asleep and got outbid by a dollar. There are hardly any collection bags on that site and mostly you have to be able to recognize them as all the MK bags are lumped together.. 

After this covid crap is over and my business gets back on track I am gonna buy one direct fro MK. Thinking about something similar to yours. Really love that look.


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> The hardware on these bags are really a step above the regular MK bags.
> 
> I just missed getting a collection python bag on an auction site that was really gorgeous.  I fell asleep and got outbid by a dollar. There are hardly any collection bags on that site and mostly you have to be able to recognize them as all the MK bags are lumped together..
> 
> After this covid crap is over and my business gets back on track I am gonna buy one direct fro MK. Thinking about something similar to yours. Really love that look.


I agree, the Collection bags are on another level altogether. The leather & craftsmanship are outstanding. I've missed out on several collection bags, it's heartbreaking to miss out for only a dollar. I feel very lucky when I get them. My most expensive collection bag was  $60. It's unbelievable that people let them go for that low, but I guess they don't know what they're selling. Check out my collection here. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-michael-kors-collection-bags.1024198/


----------



## bolsathemosta

so12monc said:


> I agree, the Collection bags are on another level altogether. The leather & craftsmanship are outstanding. I've missed out on several collection bags, it's heartbreaking to miss out for only a dollar. I feel very lucky when I get them. My most expensive collection bag was  $60. It's unbelievable that people let them go for that low, but I guess they don't know what they're selling. Check out my collection here. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-michael-kors-collection-bags.1024198/


Those are lovely. I just bought what is supposed to be a collection bag with a COA and it's very close to this old school michael kors bag that I just bought last week (1st pic) its dry and needs stuffing and shaping, but honestly some of the older bags seem to be just as nice if you can find them in good shape. Unfortunately the new michael by michael kors bags just aren't  made that way anymore.


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> Those are lovely. I just bought what is supposed to be a collection bag with a COA and it's very close to this old school michael kors bag that I just bought last week (1st pic) its dry and needs stuffing and shaping, but honestly some of the older bags seem to be just as nice if you can find them in good shape. Unfortunately the new michael by michael kors bags just aren't  made that way anymore.
> 
> View attachment 4786321
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786323


I like the vintage MMK bags too. It's hard to find out any names or info on the old MMK though. I don't think they are faking the vintage bags & they are much better quality. That hardware looks alot like a turqouis shoulder bag I have. I still have not found a name for mine. I'll bet they are cousins!!


----------



## bolsathemosta

so12monc said:


> I like the vintage MMK bags too. It's hard to find out any names or info on the old MMK though. I don't think they are faking the vintage bags & they are much better quality. That hardware looks alot like a turqouis shoulder bag I have. I still have not found a name for mine. I'll bet they are cousins!!
> View attachment 4786360


What a great color! That's not one you see often with his bags


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> What a great color! That's not one you see often with his bags


Thanks! It's a fun color, very spring/summer. It was in great condition, other than the musty odor that took a while to remedy.


----------



## so12monc

Loving my Quilted Gia Satchel!


----------



## bolsathemosta

so12monc said:


> I like the vintage MMK bags too. It's hard to find out any names or info on the old MMK though. I don't think they are faking the vintage bags & they are much better quality. That hardware looks alot like a turqouis shoulder bag I have. I still have not found a name for mine. I'll bet they are cousins!!
> View attachment 4786360


The second bag Infinally got that was listed as a collection bags is another pre date code Mk. Pretty out of shape. I'm thinking about dunking it like I've done to my dooneys and coaches.  Or I can be patient and just stuff, rub, wait, repeat.


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> The second bag Infinally got that was listed as a collection bags is another pre date code Mk. Pretty out of shape. I'm thinking about dunking it like I've done to my dooneys and coaches.  Or I can be patient and just stuff, rub, wait, repeat.


Congrats! I've heard you could clean bags by dunking, but I've always been too nervous to "take the plunge".  How do you do it? Fill the kitchen sink with soapy water, let soak and the air dry?


----------



## bolsathemosta

so12monc said:


> Congrats! I've heard you could clean bags by dunking, but I've always been too nervous to "take the plunge".  How do you do it? Fill the kitchen sink with soapy water, let soak and the air dry?


Depends on what its issues are. The dooney and coach rehab threads have oodles of info. I only have done it on sturdy leather bags with fantastic stitching and good hardware.
I used to ride horses and water and glyserine soap was used in abundance to make show saddles sparkle.


----------



## April08

Not a bag, but I bought some foot wear from Michael Kors during this quarantine because they are on sale!


----------



## AuntJulie

Finally got my purse cabinets!


----------



## AuntJulie




----------



## AuntJulie




----------



## so12monc

AuntJulie said:


> View attachment 4793920





AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my purse cabinets!
> View attachment 4793914


Oh my goodness, those are fabulous!


----------



## so12monc

Using my Tonne Tassel Shoulder Bag in Vanilla this weekend. Such a fun size to hold my wallet, keys & phone. Bonus, the little front pocket is perfect for holding my mask!


----------



## AuntJulie

so12monc said:


> Oh my goodness, those are fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## bolsathemosta

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my purse cabinets!
> View attachment 4793914


Sweet! Those look so nice. I store mine in a big grow tent. It's not pretty but it works for now. One day I hope to have something like your cabinets.


----------



## bolsathemosta

I got this yesterday. 30 bucks and it is pristine. Not a single sign of wear. It doesn't say collection anywhere on it but it's not an MMK.


----------



## so12monc

bolsathemosta said:


> I got this yesterday. 30 bucks and it is pristine. Not a single sign of wear. It doesn't say collection anywhere on it but it's not an MMK.
> 
> View attachment 4795449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795451


Looks nice! I would post pics in the authenticate thread to see what cdtracing says. 
Might give you some more info about the bag.


----------



## donutsprinkles

AuntJulie said:


> View attachment 4793920


Your purse collection is like a time traveling machine of the big hits and classics! What was the name of the black MK bag on the right , second-from-bottom shelf? I remember how I *lusted* after this bag in a carnation pink for the longest, longest time. And I still might give up a bag or to I own to have it.


----------



## ClassicJ

My black and gold collection is complete For now .


----------



## ccbaggirl89

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my purse cabinets!
> View attachment 4793914


Looks terrific!!


----------



## Blyen

Hello everyone! I just got my third MK bag last night! I'm so excited to keep on adding to the collection!


----------



## HesitantShopper

AuntJulie said:


> Finally got my purse cabinets!
> View attachment 4793914



wow.Impressive! so easy to find what your after.


----------



## HesitantShopper

so12monc said:


> Using my Tonne Tassel Shoulder Bag in Vanilla this weekend. Such a fun size to hold my wallet, keys & phone. Bonus, the little front pocket is perfect for holding my mask!
> View attachment 4793965



This is cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

bolsathemosta said:


> I got this yesterday. 30 bucks and it is pristine. Not a single sign of wear. It doesn't say collection anywhere on it but it's not an MMK.
> 
> View attachment 4795449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795451



Nice find!


----------



## HesitantShopper

ClassicJ said:


> My black and gold collection is complete For now .
> 
> View attachment 4797357



Quite the collection, all quite different too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Blyen said:


> Hello everyone! I just got my third MK bag last night! I'm so excited to keep on adding to the collection!
> 
> View attachment 4807713



Nice collection! great color choices.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Scored this little cutie Ava x small

actually had no more MK bags just wallets but love the top handle and the wipe clean saffiano


----------



## Blyen

HesitantShopper said:


> Nice collection! great color choices.


Thank you!


----------



## Home2020

Nothing special here but I picked it up while waiting for an international flight. I realize I am dating myself here.  Oh what would I give to be in the duty-free zone of an airport right now.

The bag came with the leather strap but I "upgraded' to the metal one.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Home2020 said:


> Nothing special here but I picked it up while waiting for an international flight. I realize I am dating myself here.  Oh what would I give to be in the duty-free zone of an airport right now.
> 
> The bag came with the leather strap but I "upgraded' to the metal one.
> 
> View attachment 4818640
> View attachment 4818640



Super cute! great color.


----------



## Mumfie

My currently everydag bag. Baby blue


----------



## Home2020

Mumfie said:


> My currently everydag bag. Baby blue
> View attachment 4828148



I love that color. Does it have a shoulder strap? And how big is it approx.?


----------



## Mumfie

Home2020 said:


> I love that color. Does it have a shoulder strap? And how big is it approx.?



Yes, it have a shoulder strap. It's 40 cm x 25 cm. Perfect for work

(and it's also have the MK-logo, but I removed it).


----------



## Purses4wife

Bought this nice Michael Kors Kelsey last month, managed to forget to post pics of it lol. Totally love this bag.


----------



## lilmissmaureen

I bought this last year for my 40th birthday and I have been in love since.  Every time I change out my bags, I always go back to her once I am back home.  Does anyone stare at their handbags? LOL


----------



## JenJBS

lilmissmaureen said:


> View attachment 4848462
> 
> 
> I bought this last year for my 40th birthday and I have been in love since.  Every time I change out my bags, I always go back to her once I am back home.  Does anyone stare at their handbags? LOL



Bag Twin!    I love mine as well.


----------



## lilmissmaureen

JenJBS said:


> Bag Twin!    I love mine as well.



Which color do you have? I really wanted the Acorn too.  I did end up buying it when it went on sale a couple months ago.  But the color wasn't as expected so sadly, she had to go back.


----------



## JenJBS

lilmissmaureen said:


> Which color do you have? I really wanted the Acorn too.  I did end up buying it when it went on sale a couple months ago.  But the color wasn't as expected so sadly, she had to go back.



Garnet. Isn't that what yours is? It's why I thought we are Bag Twins.


----------



## so12monc

Just received my Cinder Quincy, my postman is the best!!!


----------



## LolaLiu

Here is my baby


----------



## southernbelle82

In my new Tile Blue Selma size medium. Got her new with tags in original packaging from Mercari. I don’t care if it’s Fall, I’m still wearing her.


----------



## BeachBagGal

southernbelle82 said:


> In my new Tile Blue Selma size medium. Got her new with tags in original packaging from Mercari. I don’t care if it’s Fall, I’m still wearing her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4892081
> View attachment 4892082


Love that color!!!


----------



## lulu348

Here is my collection. I carry the bucket bag all fall and winter and there’s rarely a day i don’t get a compliment.  Same with the black one. I use the beige Ginny at night in the summer, perfect bag! The green I carry in the evening, when I want to use that color. It doesn’t get used a lot, but I like it when I have it.


----------



## Lolitta67

Here she is. MK Hippie Jules Red Suede Silver Laces Studs Drawstrings Crossbody Bag. ❤️


----------



## jackidewey

Please help me *AUTHENTICATE PLEASE* before I purchase as a Christmas gift for my daughter who loves Michael Kors bags. $120 I ask her to authenticate it on Mercari and she stated that it costs money to do so. I’m a little weary of the response. Any help is great!!!!! Thanks!!!!


----------



## leatherheather

Mumfie said:


> My currently everydag bag. Baby blue
> View attachment 4828148


Love the color... great bag!


----------



## southernbelle82

Wearing my perfect medium Selma in Tile Blue. I know she leans more spring/Summer but I think I can pull her off for Winter too.


----------



## southernbelle82

jackidewey said:


> Please help me *AUTHENTICATE PLEASE* before I purchase as a Christmas gift for my daughter who loves Michael Kors bags. $120 I ask her to authenticate it on Mercari and she stated that it costs money to do so. I’m a little weary of the response. Any help is great!!!!! Thanks!!!!


There’s an authentication thread. You should post there so they can help you. Good luck!


----------



## Bag Fetish

I love black too



ClassicJ said:


> My black and gold collection is complete For now .
> 
> View attachment 4797357


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

Just pulled out this bag, and I just love looking at it!


----------



## BeachBagGal

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Just pulled out this bag, and I just love looking at it!
> View attachment 4939677


That leather looks so buttery!


----------



## southernbelle82

Here’s my new Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Misty Rose, which is one of my favorite colors MK has put out. This is my first multifunction tote but I’m thrilled to have all the room! I’m over having little bags with no extra room. I also had a matching wallet delivered today so I’ll upload a show and tell video on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet, for anyone interested.


----------



## RuedeNesle

southernbelle82 said:


> Here’s my new Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Misty Rose, which is one of my favorite colors MK has put out. This is my first multifunction tote but I’m thrilled to have all the room! I’m over having little bags with no extra room. I also had a matching wallet delivered today so I’ll upload a show and tell video on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet, for anyone interested.


Hi SB!
Nice tote! I'm a subbie of yours and I can't wait to get the notification when your video is uploaded!


----------



## southernbelle82

RuedeNesle said:


> Hi SB!
> Nice tote! I'm a subbie of yours and I can't wait to get the notification when your video is uploaded!


Hey RN!!!! You need to start a YouTube channel so I can see you too!  Thanks for subbing, I know I have a small channel, but am grateful to all my subscribers and those who take time to watch.


----------



## MKB0925

southernbelle82 said:


> Here’s my new Jet Set Multifunctional tote in Misty Rose, which is one of my favorite colors MK has put out. This is my first multifunction tote but I’m thrilled to have all the room! I’m over having little bags with no extra room. I also had a matching wallet delivered today so I’ll upload a show and tell video on my YouTube channel: Ashley’s Closet, for anyone interested.


Very pretty!!  Def will look for your video!!


----------



## amateurjeweler

I'm a man, but I shopped across the gender aisle and I'm so glad I did! The dog leash clip handle and black & white color scheme sold me.


----------



## southernbelle82

MKB0925 said:


> Very pretty!!  Def will look for your video!!


Hey MK! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

Today’s OOTD. Feeling pretty in pink as it feels like spring outside.


----------



## susan49

My new Sullivan North South large messenger in dark denim.  Can’t wait to clip the tag and take her for a spin!  Unfortunately, February in Michigan (dirty snow and slush) is not the time to debut a new bag


----------



## southernbelle82

My newly manicured nails to match my misty rose MK tote Please excuse my psoriasis outbreak


----------



## so12monc

Glamor shots of my new MK Collection Skorpios Large Pebbled Leather Shoulder Bag in the color Sand! I'm in love...


----------



## Voodoo

My MK collection...minus the keychain poof and gunmetal mirror wallet which are in the RM bag I carried today.


----------



## so12monc

I have had so much fun shopping the Spring Event at Michael Kors & Belk!
My Soft Pink Collection:
Jet Set Trifold Wallet, Jet Set Large Convertible Crossbody & Voyager Large EW Top Zip Tote



The Bedford Medium Top Zip Pocket Tote in Optic White.


The Voyager Large EW Top Zip Tote in Moss.


----------



## Angiebaby93

VINTAGE MICHAEL KOR MONOGRAM BAG , please can somebody explain the differences in tags etc between the older vintage mk bags and the newer ones...cause I'm trying to sell this bag and i was blocked off vinted for a week for selling fake goods!

I was given this bag by an ex boyfriend..the person he bought this bag from is a reliable person

I couldn't find no authenticity rag inside this bag when asked by a member on vinted.... but found this on the web....
Last image***


----------



## bolsathemosta

I’m not an authenticator but I haven’t seen that bag with that liner. The article you read that has been copy and pasted all over the internet does not include any other no about the older vintage bags. I had a difficult time selling them before some of the respected people from here started a show me your vintage MK bags thread. 
I have 2 that don’t have any inner tag except for one small  made in Indonesia tag. The signature bags though, even in other brands rarely have a signature liner. If it doesn’t have a cotton /hemp canvas liner there should be a plastic small tag in the seam of the liner with the date code at least.


----------



## bolsathemosta

Angiebaby93 said:


> VINTAGE MICHAEL KOR MONOGRAM BAG , please can somebody explain the differences in tags etc between the older vintage mk bags and the newer ones...cause I'm trying to sell this bag and i was blocked off vinted for a week for selling fake goods!
> 
> I was given this bag by an ex boyfriend..the person he bought this bag from is a reliable person
> 
> I couldn't find no authenticity rag inside this bag when asked by a member on vinted.... but found this on the web....
> Last image***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139151
> View attachment 5139151
> View attachment 5139151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5139145
> View attachment 5139147
> View attachment 5139148
> View attachment 5139149
> View attachment 5139150


Also the heat stamp is off, the Michael Kors part should be larger I think. If there is inner slip pockets like in this pic, they always have thes triangle stitches on the top corners and in between the pockets. Is any of the hardware stamped Michael Kors besides the lock?


----------



## leather_smells_lovely

Hello everybody - here is my MK micro-collection (and my first post ever on the purse forum!)


----------



## Luba87

leather_smells_lovely said:


> Hello everybody - here is my MK micro-collection (and my first post ever on the purse forum!)
> 
> View attachment 5176850


very cute!


----------



## sdkitty

leather_smells_lovely said:


> Hello everybody - here is my MK micro-collection (and my first post ever on the purse forum!)
> 
> View attachment 5176850


welcome


----------



## Shelby33

leather_smells_lovely said:


> Hello everybody - here is my MK micro-collection (and my first post ever on the purse forum!)
> 
> View attachment 5176850


Beautiful bags, especially the studded bag! 
Welcome to TPF!


----------



## swags

Gramercy satchel at work today.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Using my nylon Kelsey tote for pool time. This bag has the best pockets! Still love this tote and color combo!


----------



## Shelby33




----------



## southernbelle82

In my favorite MK this week. My jet set multifunction tote in misty rose. If I could’ve made 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
up my personal favorite shade of pink, it would’ve been this color.


----------



## southernbelle82

Does my Aqua jet set tote match my neighbors Jeep? Or does her Jeep match my jet set tote?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

The jet set camera bag (I think!)


----------



## Marci54

This is the latest i just got.


----------



## southernbelle82

Today’s ensemble. I picked up this cute little “Jet set girls” make up pouch last week at the MK outlet. Thought it matched my Tulip Selma perfectly, plus I love the little animals and flowers on it.   Also, Gracie Belle wanted to be in the pic.


----------



## artax two

Unwrapped a MK tote in a gorgeous red.


----------



## Dintjes

Wearing my xs Ava in moss green.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Dintjes said:


> Wearing my xs Ava in moss green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328333
> View attachment 5328334



So cute! what a great color, my daughter has mine(done in navy) i just couldn't get the size to work for me.


----------



## Purseloco

swags said:


> Gramercy satchel at work today.


Lovely color!


----------



## Minkette

Reliving life as it was before Covid with my new to me Hamilton


----------



## Shelby33

Minkette said:


> Reliving life as it was before Covid with my new to me Hamilton


Great color!!


----------



## Minkette

Mandarin Hamilton this rainy day!


----------



## southernbelle82

Minkette said:


> Mandarin Hamilton this rainy day!


Oh my gosh I LOVE your mandarin! I always thought it was such a fun color.


----------



## southernbelle82

In my Aqua jet set zip tote today.


----------



## Minkette

southernbelle82 said:


> In my Aqua jet set zip tote today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432270


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Minkette

#2022 - shamefully I have a red RM Regan, Summer Blue Jet set still on the way


----------



## amateurjeweler

My new backpacks and travel bag. L-R: Outlet Cooper Backpack, Boutique Bedford Weekender, and Macy’s Mason Backpack. I know they have different specs for different retail channels, but they all feel nice and sturdy. 

Bonus picture with their Capri siblings


----------



## Biik Zou

I only have this bag to share with you. I think this bag need to get SPA for more stunning look.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Biik Zou said:


> I only have this bag to share with you. I think this bag need to get SPA for more stunning look.


I loved my Hamilton satchels. Such a beautiful bag! I think my mom still has my black one somewhere…


----------



## whateve

I've had this bag for 10 years and still love it!


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I've had this bag for 10 years and still love it!
> 
> View attachment 5641068


pretty...that Astor line was nice....I had a brown leather Astor years ago.  I think I returned it to Nordies because the stitching started coming undone on the outside pocket.  I actually considered buying another one years later


----------



## pursefreak85

I just ordered the Mk Marilyn for my bday!


----------



## pursefreak85

pursefreak85 said:


> I just ordered the Mk Marilyn for my bday!
> 
> View attachment 5641449
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641450


Sending backs the crossbody strap is very thin for this bag size


----------



## Fob addict

Biik Zou said:


> I only have this bag to share with you. I think this bag need to get SPA for more stunning look.


One of my favourite line from MK.
My first ever designer bag was a MK Hamilton bought years ago on eBay and paid good price for it, when global online designer shopping wasn't a thing and hardly a sale where I am, but then that one turned out to be a fake scarred me from eBay forever 
Great lesson learnt!


----------



## Fob addict

Fob addict said:


> Lilybarb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased the cb oil sick before the corona got so bad here in the states, & it finally came today. Pleased!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe...For some reason, I'm now into cute small boxy bag with single handle but not many around.
> The satchel is just a touch too big for my liking
Click to expand...


Could not help myself, especially when there were good sales on. I went back on my word and ordered the satchel in white . It's definitely a touch bigger than ideal but I'm sure I'll have no problem filling it up and happy that I bought it


----------



## Fob addict

Nana61256 said:


> I just picked up this adorable small Camille in Soft Pink at Macy’s for 50% off.  As soon as I got home and switched into it I realized just how perfect this bag is for me.  So, I went right back down to Macy’s and got it in the Luggage color, too.


Beautiful bag, great price, why not?! 
I've a couple of those moments too


----------



## HAZE MAT

Rocking this weekend


----------

